# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Les questions auxquelles on répondra si on veut. [2e service]

## Jeckhyl

Par le pouvoir du crâne ancestral, que le second thread des Questions Auxquelles On Répondra Si On Veut soit !

----------


## El Gringo

Oups on avait pas remarqué, y'avait aucune raison de le fermer je crois donc on fait comme s'il ne s'était rien passé. Quant à l'extension sacred 2, je ne crois pas qu'on l'ait reçu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, apparemment pas assez bon pour nous...  Edit: On vient de la recevoir.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Oups on avait pas remarqué, y'avait aucune raison de le fermer je crois donc on fait comme s'il ne s'était rien passé. Quant à l'extension sacred 2, je ne crois pas qu'on l'ait reçu.


Il avait atteint sa taille max, donc autolock.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Et si vous profitiez d'une deuxième version du topic pour enlever ce foutu point d'exclamation du titre ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Il avait atteint sa taille max, donc autolock.


Pourquoi, c'est plus 20k messages le max ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Pourquoi?





Ah oui une vraie question.




Alors pourquoi il n'y a plus de test d'anciens numéros qui apparaissent dans cette rubrique du site web?


Celle-là là:http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-jv-tests.html

Je suis scandalisé, on nous fait miroiter des choses pour ensuite nous les retirer.

"Ahhh"
(cri de désespoir)

----------


## Nono

> Et si vous profitiez d'une deuxième version du topic pour enlever ce foutu point d'exclamation du titre ?


Point d'interrogation :epicfail:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pourquoi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah oui une vraie question.
> 
> 
> ...


  Parce qu'on a malheureusement plus le temps de les maquetter.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Parce qu'on a malheureusement plus le temps de les maquetter.


Vous commenceriez le boulot avant 15h du matin...  ::P:

----------


## Rùman

Est-ce que vous avez prévu un test de Lucidity dans le numéro à venir ?

----------


## Kamasa

Pourquoi donc Emile Zoulou et Gringo n'ont pas la même couleur sur leur pseudo sur le forum (l'un rouge et l'autre pourpre) ? N'êtes-vous pas tout les deux pigistes ?
Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi O. "Redac' Chef" Boulon reste-t-il pourpre également ? M'enfin, après tout la couleur ne détermine peut être pas le poste chez CPC (mais je l'ai toujours cru  ::P:  )

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous commenceriez le boulot avant 15h du matin...


  Chat fait du 9h-22h. Sinon les couleurs, c'est par rapport au site. Zoulou est admin en plus d'être un pitoyable pigiste plein de talent.

----------


## El Gringo

> Pourquoi donc Emile Zoulou et Gringo n'ont pas la même couleur sur leur pseudo sur le forum (l'un rouge et l'autre pourpre) ? N'êtes-vous pas tout les deux pigistes ?
> Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi O. "Redac' Chef" Boulon reste-t-il pourpre également ? M'enfin, après tout la couleur ne détermine peut être pas le poste chez CPC (mais je l'ai toujours cru  )


Parce que Zoulou est également admin, rien à voir avec le poste dans le mag.

----------


## olivarius

Prenez des stagiaires payés avec des kebabs pour faire les maquettes des tests online  ::P:

----------


## Stil

Un test de NBA 2k10 est-il envisageable? A défaut vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## elkoo

Bon, vous sortez pas de TShirt CPC. De toute façon vous avez mauvais goût, le cas échéant il ne serait pas comme je veux.
Comme je suis poli et ne volant-être accusé de téléchargement illégal de vêtements, je demande :
Couly m'autorise-t'il à faire imprimer mon avatar sur un TShirt?

----------


## L'invité

Pourquoi le pseudo de Gringo il est un tout petit peu plus rose que celui de Boulon?  ::o:

----------


## Guest

> Parce que Zoulou est également admin, rien à voir avec le poste dans le mag.


Je suis fan number one, puis-je, en lien avec ma position par rapport au magazine, avoir mon pseudo en jaune pipi ? D'avance merci.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Pourquoi le pseudo de Gringo il est un tout petit peu plus rose que celui de Boulon?


Parce que t'as un écran pourri...  ::siffle::

----------


## ducon

> Pourquoi le pseudo de Gringo il est un tout petit peu plus rose que celui de Boulon?


Parce qu’il y a des gens roses et des gens violets.

----------


## L'invité

> Parce que t'as un écran pourri...


Ouai j'ai craqué, j'avai pourtant vérifié mais j'ai du mal placé ma pipette et je m'étais retrouvé avec un rose effectivement un peu plus clair.
Mais bien au centre des lettres après avoir rerevérifié, en fait c'est la même couleur.

Et moi qui croyait avoir fait une découverte qui allait bouleverser l'équilibre de l'univers tout entier.  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

> Couly m'autorise-t'il à faire imprimer mon avatar sur un TShirt?


"Tant que c'est pas pour le vendre ou en faire du commerce", il dit oui.




> Je suis fan number one, puis-je, en lien avec ma position par rapport au magazine, avoir mon pseudo en jaune pipi ? D'avance merci.


Tu le mérites, mais il faut voir ça avec teraboule et vu le mal que j'ai eu à me débarrasser de l'orange de mon pseudo, c'est pas gagné.

----------


## Guest

C'était plutôt pour rire en fait, même si je crache pas sur la capacité d'exploser les yeux de centaines de personnes à coup de couleurs vives...

----------


## El Gringo

Je me doute, je comptais pas vraiment demander je voulais juste te mettre en valeur...

----------


## elkoo

> "Tant que c'est pas pour le vendre ou en faire du commerce", il dit oui.
> Tu le mérites, mais il faut voir ça avec teraboule et vu le mal que j'ai eu à me débarrasser de l'orange de mon pseudo, c'est pas gagné.


En guise de remerciement je t'aurais bien dit de lui rouler une gamelle pour moi, mais pendemie oblige, une tape sur l'épaule, de la main ou du coude si la santé de tous ne te concerne pas ira très bien.

----------


## El Gringo

Je peux le faire à Couly aussi si ça te dérange pas ?

----------


## Guest

> Je me doute, je comptais pas vraiment demander je voulais juste te mettre en valeur...


T'es un peu mon string panthère de l'internet !

----------


## elkoo

> Je peux le faire à Couly aussi si ça te dérange pas ?


Oui oui à Couly, c'est bien ça. A toi aussi si tu veux, s'embrasser sois-même ne nuis jamais.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Point d'interrogation :epicfail:


Ah le con. ::sad::  Je ne suis définitivement pas du matin.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu le mérites, mais il faut voir ça avec teraboule et vu le mal que j'ai eu à me débarrasser de l'orange de mon pseudo, c'est pas gagné.


Pouvez lui remettre son sous-titre chouchou par la même occasion.

----------


## ticonderoga

J'ai un tiercé de questions, peut être ne seront-elles pas pertinentes...
1/ Vous ne viendez jamais sous Mumble pour discuter le bout de gras?
2/ Pourrait-on un jour esperer une soirée sur TF2, la Redac et les admins vs la lie cpcienne?
3/ Y a t'il un test de Flashpoint2 dans le 200? (bien que j'en espere pas grand chose, j'ai failli l'acheter tout à l'heure, mais j'attends votre avis éclairé).

----------


## O.Boulon

1) Parce qu'on est trop pénible vous rappelleront ceux qui nous ont subit sur TeamSpeak.
2) Boarf, vosu voulez pas plutôt une nuit Killing Floor... On joue plus vraiment à TF2.
3) Oui, quatre pages histoire de décortiquer pourquoi c'est médiocre.

----------


## Akodo

Le problème de Killing floor c'est qu'il n'y a que 6 places, du coup c'est vite rempli  ::cry::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 1) Parce qu'on est trop pénible vous rappelleront ceux qui nous ont subit sur TeamSpeak.


Hoooo oui ! :se souvient avec effroi de la soirée CSS XFire:

Sinon, les goodies sont toujours d'actualité ou le numéro 200 a bouffé tout le budget ?

----------


## Guest

> Le problème de Killing floor c'est qu'il n'y a que 6 places, du coup c'est vite rempli


Bah non y a des parties à 32  :Bave:

----------


## ShinSH

> 2) Boarf, vosu voulez pas plutôt une nuit Killing Floor... On joue plus vraiment à TF2.


Et pourquoi pas du The Haunted?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais et tu veux qu'on te paye aussi ?

----------


## ShinSH

Ce redac chef est un scandale.

----------


## Guest

C'est parce que tu sais pas t'y prendre.

----------


## ShinSH

Ca ne marche pas en dansant?  :Emo:

----------


## Ulyses

Non. Mais nu, si.
:expérience:

----------


## ticonderoga

> 1) Parce qu'on est trop pénible vous rappelleront ceux qui nous ont subit sur TeamSpeak.
> 2) Boarf, vosu voulez pas plutôt une nuit Killing Floor... On joue plus vraiment à TF2.
> 3) Oui, quatre pages histoire de décortiquer pourquoi c'est médiocre.


A> Etant moi-même pénible, y a matière à une bonne dialectique...
B> J'ai pas killing floor, pas taper, je suis trop sensible aux histoires de zombies, sans doute dû à ma théorie sur le sujet, ça me fout un bloquage.
C> M'en doutais un peu, cependant de savoir qu'il y a quatre pages dessus me remplit d'allégresse, schyzophrenie?

----------


## fouizlala

Pourquoi ai-je le sentiment que si je demandais si un rapport entre la parution trimestrielle du CPC Hardware et l'amenuisement des pages Hardware dans le CPC pouvait exister, de suite je serais décrédibilisé voir méprisé par les prochains posts.

----------


## O.Boulon

D'abord parce que j'aime pas le Hardware, que ça me pète les couilles et que je préfère qu'on parle de jeux vidéo.

Ensuite parce que t'es à une période de l'année où il y a beaucoup de jeux qui sortent, d'à venir de gros titres ou de compte rendus de salon.

On fait beaucoup de Hardware en cas de gros coup, genre là, on devrait avoir de la ATI à moudre bientôt, ou alors quand l'actualité du jeu est plate et qu'il faut coûte que coûte faire du remplissage.

Sans dec', compare le nombre de page matos sur des périodes identiques, je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de différence.

Après, si t'as vraiment envie de te sentir manipuler, de voir de sombres forces au travail pour d'innommables motifs autour de ton petit cul de minable paranoïaque expliquant l'échec général de son existence par la pression de tiers inconnus et surpuissants, bah te gêne pas. 
Ca va, j'ai été bon, assez décrédibilisé? Assez méprisé ?

----------


## XWolverine

Tendre le bâton ... et s'en prendre 30 cm  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

En plus, c'est pas du jeu parce que je le pense pas entièrement.

----------


## fouizlala

> D'abord parce que j'aime pas le Hardware, que ça me pète les couilles et que je préfère qu'on parle de jeux vidéo.
> 
> Ensuite parce que t'es à une période de l'année où il y a beaucoup de jeux qui sortent, d'à venir de gros titres ou de compte rendus de salon.
> 
> On fait beaucoup de Hardware en cas de gros coup, genre là, on devrait avoir de la ATI à moudre bientôt, ou alors quand l'actualité du jeu est plate et qu'il faut coûte que coûte faire du remplissage.
> 
> Sans dec', compare le nombre de page matos sur des périodes identiques, je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de différence.
> 
> Après, si t'as vraiment envie de te sentir manipuler, de voir de sombres forces au travail pour d'innommables motifs autour de ton petit cul de minable paranoïaque expliquant l'échec général de son existence par la pression de tiers inconnus et surpuissant, bah te gêne pas. 
> Ca va, j'ai été bon, assez décrédébilisé? Assez méprisé ?


Ecoute tu as été parfait.
Bien que je reste persuadé que vos fidèles comprendraient très bien la nécessité économique qui vous conduit à transvaser le hardware qui ne te plait pas pour des "raisons éditoriales" vers un nouveau titre. Le tout en partenariat avec matériel.net et tout et tout et plus cher au final et tout et tout.

En fait ce qui me dérange c'est que vous le fassiez "en douce", comme si on était crédules.


Bon ceci dit je vous aime bien quand même et reste assidu au prix fort (pas abonné).
Et pendant que j'y suis est-il prévu de d'assaisonner vos parutions aux jeux iPhone, je suis assez bluffé par le Fifa 10 et GTA Chinatown War est en cours d'adaptation etc... Enfin ça semble bouger de se côté là. Et non je ne n'achèterais pas un éventuel CPC iPhone...

----------


## O.Boulon

On a un dossier iphone hardcore dans le 200.
Mais comme j'aime pas ça, j'essaye de convaincre Casque de tout mettre dans un autre magazine.

----------


## fouizlala

Ouai toi t'es le bon gars, et Casque le méchant capitaliste...
M'enfin je persiste il y a encore six mois en lisant CPC normal j'avais une idée de vers quoi m'orienter pour mettre mon PC à jour si je le voulais en recoupant les divers numéros, avec le CPC depuis la rentrée, c'est impossible en s'y limitant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, c'est parce que rien n'a changé...
Y a que les nouvelles ATI, non, depuis les Nvidia 280 ?

Je dis sans doute des bétises... Le Hardware, c'est vraiment trop de la merde.
Sinon, à la rédac, tout le monde trouve que c'est moi le méchant.
Alors que l'autre il est roux.

----------


## fouizlala

Ouai les roux c'est un sujet délicat, enfin on s'comprend.
C'est un peu comme les claviers que vous conseilliez à l'époque où il y avait du hardware dans CPC, genre le Utraflat de chez Logitech que j'ai acheté sur vos conseils et dont je me suis rapidement séparé.
Finalement le hardware c'était de la merde effectivement...

----------


## O.Boulon

UltraX keyboard uber alles.

----------


## XWolverine

Ce n'était peut-être pas uniquement la faute du clavier  ::ninja::

----------


## fouizlala

Ah voilà le "lèche boule" habituel, jamais une pensée ou un avis plus haute qu'un autre, le but du jeu étant de ne pas faire de vagues et d'être "corporate".
Mais bon en toute objectivité (^^) c'était un clavier de merde qui nécessitait non seulement de se mettre au touché portable à la maison mais qui en plus exigeait de réapprendre le placement des principales touches vitales.

Donc en toute indépendance je vous conseille de NE PAS ACHETER l'ultraflat de chez Logitech, si vous comptez ne pas vous cloitrer chez vous et continuer à utiliser les ordis au boulot, chez les potes ou votre petite amie, tous armés de claviers "normaux"...

Et tant que j'en suis à faire mon bon samaritain en service de nuit, arrêtez aussi de lécher le fion des salariés de CPC, même en pleine nuit, même quand ça vise à vanner un membre affublé de "whore" par un "journaliste puritainisant" (j'entends par là que tant que ça gerbe des entrailles ça vaut des 9/10 mais quand des seins s'en mêlent des complications entrent en jeu).
Ca me semble convainquant en soit mais si vous êtes fanboy jusqu'aux couilles (ou à la chatte) et bien il suffit de chercher un peu pour voir que l'alim vedette de CPC bien que formidable à l'appareil de mesure à l'air de tomber en rade au bout d'un an...

Enfin tout ça pour dire que l'esprit critique a le quadruple avantage de ne pas acheter des claviers de merdes, de ne pas se retrouver avec des poils de couilles de membres de la rédac sur la langue, que Gringo à beau avoir un chignon au fond il est de droite et surtout de soutenir Boulon dans son difficile combat mettant en prise ses idéaux et son éthique et la carrière qu'on lui promet s'il ne fait pas trop d'histoires...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ah ah ma carrière...
A part sénateur chez Chasse Pêche Nature et Tradition, tu penses que je peux faire quoi ? 
Perdre une partie de mon salaire et devenir responsable juridiquement si la boîte coule... Non merci, je laisse avec plaisir la place de chef à Casque.
Sinon, c'est toi qui nous a envoyé "je suis un porc mais vous êtes mon lisier" sur une feuille de sopalin ED ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ah voilà le "lèche boule" habituel, jamais une pensée ou un avis plus haute qu'un autre, le but du jeu étant de ne pas faire de vagues et d'être "corporate".
> Mais bon en toute objectivité (^^) c'était un clavier de merde qui nécessitait non seulement de se mettre au touché portable à la maison mais qui en plus exigeait de réapprendre le placement des principales touches vitales.
> 
> Donc en toute indépendance je vous conseille de NE PAS ACHETER l'ultraflat de chez Logitech, si vous comptez ne pas vous cloitrer chez vous et continuer à utiliser les ordis au boulot, chez les potes ou votre petite amie, tous armés de claviers "normaux"...
> 
> Et tant que j'en suis à faire mon bon samaritain en service de nuit, arrêtez aussi de lécher le fion des salariés de CPC, même en pleine nuit, même quand ça vise à vanner un membre affublé de "whore" par un "journaliste puritainisant" (j'entends par là que tant que ça gerbe des entrailles ça vaut des 9/10 mais quand des seins s'en mêlent des complications entrent en jeu).
> Ca me semble convainquant en soit mais si vous êtes fanboy jusqu'aux couilles (ou à la chatte) et bien il suffit de chercher un peu pour voir que l'alim vedette de CPC bien que formidable à l'appareil de mesure à l'air de tomber en rade au bout d'un an...
> 
> Enfin tout ça pour dire que l'esprit critique a le quadruple avantage de ne pas acheter des claviers de merdes, de ne pas se retrouver avec des poils de couilles de membres de la rédac sur la langue, que Gringo à beau avoir un chignon au fond il est de droite et surtout de soutenir Boulon dans son difficile combat mettant en prise ses idéaux et son éthique et la carrière qu'on lui promet s'il ne fait pas trop d'histoires...


Heureusement que t'es là toi, en fait. Et heureusement que Boulon veut pouvoir te répondre, sans quoi j'aurais déjà mis ma dernière menace à exécution.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ecoutez pas le puritanisant...
C'est un putain de lobbyiste cherchant à faire disparaître le clavier gros toucher au profit du clavier portable.
Désolé Gringo, mais il fallait que ça soit dénoncé publiquement.
On vous a niqué à l'époque du clavier gomme sur les T07, on se laissera pas avoir aujourd'hui.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Heureusement que t'es là toi, en fait. Et heureusement que Boulon veut pouvoir te répondre, sans quoi j'aurais déjà mis ma dernière menace à exécution.


Gringo est-il vraiment de droite sans même le savoir ?

Ce que j'aime les posts de Fouizlala. Il a vraiment le don de secouer des cocotiers sans fruit.

Je me permets un petit rajout pour fouizlala. Je ne connais pas beaucoup de boîtes où des salariés sont présent dans la nuit du vendredi au samedi pour répondre aux clients surconscients.

----------


## Jolaventur

> On a un dossier iphone hardcore dans le 200.
> Mais comme j'aime pas ça, j'essaye de convaincre Casque de tout mettre dans un autre magazine.


Et bientôt un HS WOW sur Iphone. ::P:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Et bientôt un HS WOW sur Iphone.


En attendant que WoW soit HS.

----------


## XWolverine

> Ah voilà le "lèche boule" habituel, jamais une pensée ou un avis plus haute qu'un autre, le but du jeu étant de ne pas faire de vagues et d'être "corporate".


Ah bah oui, ça doit être ça, faire un trait d'humour (certes pas très fin) et on se trouve qualifié de "lèche boule"  ::P: 
Excuses moi, monsieur champion du monde de l'amalgame, m'en carre le jonc de tes démêlés avec Boulon, mais bon, tu comprends, on peut pas s'empêcher, non plus  :;): 
J'aurais pas aller me coucher, moi  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h45 ----------




> On vous a niqué à l'époque du clavier gomme sur les T07, on se laissera pas avoir aujourd'hui.


Le Spectrum, aussi, avec ses touches gommes  ::P: 
M'enfin, c'était quand même une belle évolution par rapport au ZX-81 et son clavier sensitif.

----------


## Hamtarotaro

Ca vous arrive d'introduire une idée a la con d'un lecteur?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca vous arrive d'introduire une idée a la con d'un lecteur?


Si tu retires quelques mots dans ta phrase, ça peut marcher.

----------


## Guest

> Gringo à beau avoir un chignon au fond il est de droite


Oulala que de violence ! 


Attends je peux essayer aussi ? Mère Thérésa avait beau avoir l'air sympa, elle était cléricaliste.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h42 ----------




> Je ne connais pas beaucoup de boîtes où des salariés sont présent dans la nuit du vendredi au samedi pour répondre aux clients surconscients.


Ouais mais il te dira qu'il y a pas de client de Canard PC, seulement des adeptes sectaires décérébrés. C'est pas de sa faute si il arrive pas à arrêter de lire, c'est le crack qu'il y a dans l'encre mis par ces pourris.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah voilà le "lèche boule" habituel, jamais une pensée ou un avis plus haute qu'un autre, le but du jeu étant de ne pas faire de vagues et d'être "corporate".
> Mais bon en toute objectivité (^^) c'était un clavier de merde qui nécessitait non seulement de se mettre au touché portable à la maison mais qui en plus exigeait de réapprendre le placement des principales touches vitales.
> 
> Donc en toute indépendance je vous conseille de NE PAS ACHETER l'ultraflat de chez Logitech, si vous comptez ne pas vous cloitrer chez vous et continuer à utiliser les ordis au boulot, chez les potes ou votre petite amie, tous armés de claviers "normaux"...
> 
> Et tant que j'en suis à faire mon bon samaritain en service de nuit, arrêtez aussi de lécher le fion des salariés de CPC, même en pleine nuit, même quand ça vise à vanner un membre affublé de "whore" par un "journaliste puritainisant" (j'entends par là que tant que ça gerbe des entrailles ça vaut des 9/10 mais quand des seins s'en mêlent des complications entrent en jeu).
> Ca me semble convainquant en soit mais si vous êtes fanboy jusqu'aux couilles (ou à la chatte) et bien il suffit de chercher un peu pour voir que l'alim vedette de CPC bien que formidable à l'appareil de mesure à l'air de tomber en rade au bout d'un an...
> 
> Enfin tout ça pour dire que l'esprit critique a le quadruple avantage de ne pas acheter des claviers de merdes, de ne pas se retrouver avec des poils de couilles de membres de la rédac sur la langue, que Gringo à beau avoir un chignon au fond il est de droite et surtout de soutenir Boulon dans son difficile combat mettant en prise ses idéaux et son éthique et la carrière qu'on lui promet s'il ne fait pas trop d'histoires...


C'est toi aussi qui sait pas acheter un clavier, le ultra flat il est tout moisi on est d'accord mais le ultra X il est bieng.
Après oui la rédac ce sont tous des fascistes anti breton. ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je lis toutes ces histoires de clavier et je ne remarque pas le plus frappant : Boulon a retrouvé son "q".

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai toujours trouvé l'argument "lèche-couille" assez infantile (et dénote un certain blocage intellectuel au stade de la petite enfance). Dire à des gens qu'on aime leur taff' c'est lécher leurs couilles ? On n'est pas obligé de vivre perpétuellement dans le cynisme et l'opposition.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben si, sinon, t'es un lèche boule.

----------


## Jolaventur

Gringo ça le dérange pas remarquez.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ben si, sinon, t'es un lèche boule.


J'aime beaucoup ce que fait Gringo.

 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nuance, t'aimes beaucoup la manière dont je corrige les textes de Gringo.

----------


## BSRobin

Mpfff l'argument comme quoi on risque d'être déstabilisé si on se retrouve face à un clavier classique à 3 euroboules après d'être habitué au confort soyeux de son clavier perso est un argument de pauvre ...

Depuis que je suis passé à l'UltraX de Logitech, j'ai bien évidemment deux claviers : un chez moi et un pour le boulot.
Le clavier et la souris Dell standard livrés avec la tour que j'utilise au boulot ont fini dans un placard au bout d'un jour le temps que je les remplace par du matos de qualitay...

----------


## El Gringo

> Nuance, t'aimes beaucoup la manière dont je corrige les textes de Gringo.


Ouais, dommage que t'aies merdé avec la preview de Bordelands par contre, j'ai l'air de quoi maintenant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Egal à toi même ?

----------


## El Gringo

Bâtard !  ::cry:: 
Tu fais pas ton boulot quand il y en a besoin, c'est tout ! Par contre quand il s'agit de remplacer un "cul" par un "postérieur", même pas un rigolo petit "popotin", là y'a du monde là hein !

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui. Car, j'ai un chignon, que je suis de droite et puritanisant.

----------


## El Gringo

Agnagnagnagnagna ! Gnagnagnagnagnagna ! Bâtard !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oui. Car, j'ai un chignon, que je suis de droite et puritanisant.


Un mythe s'éfondre moi je croyais que t'était un cryto communiste facteur.

----------


## El Gringo

> Un mythe s'éfondre moi je croyais que t'était un cryto communiste facteur.


Si tu veux tout savoir c'est en réalité un crypto-fasciste néocon.

----------


## Jolaventur

Si ma mémoire de poisson rouge n'est pas trop défaillante le personnage de Boulon a son arrivé chez CPC c'était pas tout à fait ça.
Le succès et les femmes l'ont rendu plus autoritaire.

----------


## Shapa

> Le succès et les femmes l'ont rendu plus autoritaire.


Et le nombre incalculable de protéines entre autres.

Sinon Machinarium vous avez eu une version sous les pattes? Ça augure du bon? (Plus que ce que la démo peut montrer bien sur)

----------


## El Gringo

> Si ma mémoire de poisson rouge n'est pas trop défaillante le personnage de Boulon a son arrivé chez CPC c'était pas tout à fait ça.
> Le succès et les femmes l'ont rendu plus autoritaire.


Quel fin psychologue...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quel fin psychologue...


Tavu  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question à 1000€: pour le test de Dragon Age, vous testez aussi le mini-Dlc Wardeen's Keep (ou un truc approchant) vendu 7€ ? 
Histoire de savoir si c'est une arnaque DLC habituelle ou un truc pouvant s'ajouter sans honte à la campagne originel ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question à 1000€: pour le test de Dragon Age, vous testez aussi le mini-Dlc Wardeen's Keep (ou un truc approchant) vendu 7€ ? 
> Histoire de savoir si c'est une arnaque DLC habituelle ou un truc pouvant s'ajouter sans honte à la campagne originel ?


Le DLC est ven vente avant le jeu?

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Le DLC est ven vente avant le jeu?


Ce DLC est dispo à la sortie du jeu.

----------


## johnclaude

> C'est un peu comme les claviers que vous conseilliez à l'époque où il y avait du hardware dans CPC, genre le Utraflat de chez Logitech que j'ai acheté sur vos conseils et dont je me suis rapidement séparé.


C'était une coquille dans le mag si je me souviens bien, si t'es assez bête pour acheter un ultra flat et non un ultra X, on devrait te contraindre à utiliser le ultra flat en guise de punition.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

> Si ma mémoire de poisson rouge n'est pas trop défaillante le personnage de Boulon a son arrivé chez CPC c'était pas tout à fait ça.


C'est vrai qu'on est passé du repris de justice qui effraie ses voisins au redac-chef qui nous parle de sa cuisine.
A ce rythme là, dans moins d'un an, Boulon c'est une vraie versaillaise.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C'est vrai qu'on est passé du repris de justice qui effraie ses voisins au redac-chef qui nous parle de sa cuisine.
> A ce rythme là, dans moins d'un an, Boulon c'est une vraie versaillaise.


Ca prouve que l'on peut aimer faire souffrir et aimer faire de la cuisine.

----------


## mescalin

Que de méchanceté sur ce nouveau topic  :Emo: 

Dingue comment cette section attire les rageux.

----------


## t4nk

Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait de Half, ça fait un bail qu'on ne l'a pas vu dire une connerie par ici ?

----------


## chaip

Vous avez prévu un test du clavier Roccat valo ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait de Half, ça fait un bail qu'on ne l'a pas vu dire une connerie par ici ?


Dévoré par des punaises de lit.

----------


## John Venture

J'ai un petit problème avec une carte mère gagnée dans un concours CPC et le constructeur me réclame une preuve d'achat pour son SAV. 

Je leur ai expliqué le binz et ils sont prêts à prendre un papier du journal attestant que l'objet provient d'un concours, y aurait-il moyen de moyenner un truc dans le genre?

----------


## Vader_666

> Qu'est-ce que vous avez fait de Half, ça fait un bail qu'on ne l'a pas vu dire une connerie par ici ?


Si j'ai tout suivi, il est dans notre beau pays pour quelques semaines avant de s'en retourner dans l'annexe de la rue montgallet (celle à l'autre bout du monde là...).

----------


## t4nk

> Si j'ai tout suivi, il est dans notre beau pays pour quelques semaines avant de s'en retourner dans l'annexe de la rue montgallet (celle à l'autre bout du monde là...).


Heu, quel beau pays ? La chine, le Japon, les stazunis, le Canada, la Laponie ?

----------


## Crealkiller

> Heu, quel beau pays ? La chine, le Japon, les stazunis, le Canada, la Laponie ?


La Bretagne, sûrement, je vois pas où ailleurs autrement  :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

> Heu, quel beau pays ? La chine, le Japon, les stazunis, le Canada, la Laponie ?


Il l'a marqué pourtant... L'étoile noire.
C'est clair nan?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> La Bretagne, sûrement, je vois pas où ailleurs autrement


:6points:

En parlant de Bretagne, y'en a un qui se dévoue pour venir à Brest cette année?  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

> La Bretagne, sûrement, je vois pas où ailleurs autrement





> Il l'a marqué pourtant... L'étoile noire.
> C'est clair nan?


Le Bretagne, je l'appellerais plus Trou noir que Étoile d'eau, heu... Trou d'eau plutôt qu'Étoile noire.  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

> :6points:
> 
> En parlant de Bretagne, y'en a un qui se dévoue pour venir à Brest cette année?


Oui, et qui reste un peu, histoire qu'on ai le temps de lui payer des coups cette fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Ah, ouais, et on peut enfin savoir qui a gagné des places gratuites pour l'année dernière?   ::ninja::

----------


## Marty

> En parlant de Bretagne, y'en a un qui se dévoue pour venir à Brest cette année?


Ils sont toujours dans les sponsors. Et Gringo a tellement apprécié l'année dernière qu'il va forcement revenir !  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ils sont toujours dans les sponsors. Et Gringo a tellement apprécié l'année dernière qu'il va forcement revenir !


Je viendrais peut être faire la bise à Gringo alors.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-il vrai qu'un niveau bonus de Colin McRae: DiRT 2 permet de piloter des hélicoptères ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Est-il vrai qu'un niveau bonus de Colin McRae: DiRT 2 permet de piloter des hélicoptères ?


Non des Voitures transformers t'a mal compris.

----------


## Guest

> Est-il vrai qu'un niveau bonus de Colin McRae: DiRT 2 permet de piloter des hélicoptères ?


Ouuuh la vérole de qualité  :^_^:

----------


## Vader_666

> Heu, quel beau pays ? La chine, le Japon, les stazunis, le Canada, la Laponie ?


Ah oui pardon  ::P:  Ben mon beau pays à moi c'est la France  :;):

----------


## Anonyme871

La rubrique "*Epistémologie*" est morte née ? Ou alors est-ce par simple manque de place, temps, idées qu'elle n'est plus réapparue depuis le numéro d'été ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> :6points:
> 
> En parlant de Bretagne, y'en a un qui se dévoue pour venir à Brest cette année?


Me dis pas qu'ils remettent ça cette année ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bon moi j'ai une vraie question qui me turlupine depuis des lustres :

*C'est quoi ce bâtiment en ruine qu'on voit à chaque fois en arrière plan dans les propositions d'abonnement ?*

Je me doute que ça doit être une private joke qui remonte à loin, mais comme je suis un lecteur plutôt récent, bah je ne la connais pas.
Et ça m'agace.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Bon moi j'ai une vraie question qui me turlupine depuis des lustres :
> 
> *C'est quoi ce bâtiment en ruine qu'on voit à chaque fois en arrière plan dans les propositions d'abonnement ?*
> 
> Je me doute que ça doit être une private joke qui remonte à loin, mais comme je suis un lecteur plutôt récent, bah je ne la connais pas.
> Et ça m'agace.


C'est un bâtiment désaffecté qui se trouve à Pantin, près de la rédaction de CPC.
http://bit.ly/3J9ZWs

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour être précis, c'est le bâtiment qu'on voit juste derrière nos fenêtres : 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...98.89,,0,-3.66

----------


## gun

Threanor, tu vas tester pour nous Brütal Legend ou pas ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour être précis, c'est le bâtiment qu'on voit juste derrière nos fenêtres : 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...98.89,,0,-3.66


Ah ouais c'est vraiment la Zone chez vous  ::wub::

----------


## Threanor

> Threanor, tu vas tester pour nous Brütal Legend ou pas ?


Moi je veux bien, ça m'occupera en attendant de recevoir une version de Dragon Age mais ça ne dépend pas que de moi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah parce qu'en fait vous ne l'avez pas reçu DA ?
Encore des histoires d'exclusivités, ou c'est pareil pour vos confrères ?

----------


## alain

Et c'est quoi ces histoires de Porc Salut? Il y a un jeu de mot que j'ai pas compris ou quoi?

Pas que ça soit crucial pour mon aprés-midi, mais quand même ça me chigratte.

----------


## ShinSH

> Et c'est quoi ces histoires de Porc Salut? Il y a un jeu de mot que j'ai pas compris ou quoi?
> 
> Pas que ça soit crucial pour mon aprés-midi, mais quand même ça me chigratte.

----------


## ducon

Tu l’as trop écrasé, César, ce port-salut.

----------


## alain

Bon, ben vais m'endormir moins con. Cependant suis un peu déçu. Je voyais un truc super chiadé, mais non, un bête fromage. On dirait une roucasserie (nan je déconne)

----------


## bec

Une question bête pour la rédac.

Aujourd'hui que vous êtes au numéro 200, vous pensiez arriver jusque là en créant Canard PC n°1?

Vous pouvez être fier de votre travail en tout cas!

MERCI

----------


## lokideath

D'où vient le nom de CanardPC ? Merci.

----------


## Anonyme871

Lis le mag'...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je me suis toujours demandé dans quelles circonstances ce nom avait été trouvé.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Moi je me suis toujours demandé dans quelles circonstances ce nom avait été trouvé.

----------


## francou008



----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://www.danger-sante.org/images/drogue/solvant.jpg


'tain Oni² t'es pas encore couché?  ::o: 

Au pieu!  ::(: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## getcha

Qui est Anita ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Qui est Anita ?


Une des réponses du concourt. :con:

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Une question bête pour la rédac.
> 
> Aujourd'hui que vous êtes au numéro 200, vous pensiez arriver jusque là en créant Canard PC n°1?
> 
> Vous pouvez être fier de votre travail en tout cas!
> 
> MERCI


A vrai dire, on se voyait plus... comment dire... plus... riches, quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> A vrai dire, on se voyait plus... comment dire... plus... riches, quoi.


Avec ce numéro 200, intérieurement, je me sens riche. Je me sens fort aussi, genre 45cm de tours de bras.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Avec ce numéro 200, intérieurement, je me sens riche. Je me sens fort aussi, genre 45cm de tours de bras.


"Fifa las fegas" : j'ai bien ris.

----------


## couly

> Avec ce numéro 200, intérieurement, je me sens riche. Je me sens fort aussi, genre 45cm de tours de bras.


Une richesse intérieure vachement bien planqué en tout cas.
Une richesse que seuls les pauvres peuvent connaître, par abnégation... Mon Dieu que je le déteste cet imbécile d'abnégation !

---------- Post ajouté à 12h10 ----------

C'est dingue cette boîte à messages, elle corrige pas les fautes ?
Peut-être, Half pourrait-il y remédier ?

----------


## mescalin

Moi c'est modération que je déteste, il arrête pas de s'incruster dés qu'on va boire un coup.

----------


## t4nk

Han, ça doit être horrible de voir des Boulon partout dès qu'on commence à lever le coude. Je comprends mieux pourquoi je fini toujours à quat'pattes.  :B):

----------


## couly

> Moi c'est modération que je déteste, il arrête pas de s'incruster dés qu'on va boire un coup.


C'est vrai... Modes et travaux est beaucoup plus sympa !

----------


## Frypolar

> Une richesse intérieure vachement bien planqué en tout cas.
> Une richesse que seuls les pauvres peuvent connaître, par abnégation... Mon Dieu que je le déteste cet imbécile d'abnégation !
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 12h10 ----------
> 
> C'est dingue cette boîte à messages, elle *corrige* pas *les fautes* ?
> Peut-être, *Half* pourrait-il y remédier ?


Trop gros, passera pas  :tired: .


Vous avez des news de Wazabee ? De nouveaux modèles étaient prévus pour Noël il me semble.

----------


## couly

> Han, ça doit être horrible de voir des Boulon partout dès qu'on commence à lever le coude. Je comprends mieux pourquoi je fini toujours à quat'pattes.


Arrêtez avec Boulon ! Vous n'y comprenez rien !
Boulon est une être prude et mignon. Une entité faite d'innocence mais aussi, malheureusement, de maladresses. Un ange, en quelque sorte, tout comme Gringo (qui lui est moins maladroit)...
Certains disent qu'ils sont assexués !
Des anges.

----------


## mescalin

> C'est vrai... Modes et travaux est beaucoup plus sympa !


Mouais je suis pas trop la presse spécialisée du BTP, et j'ai déjà un bleu de travail, mais merci, c'est la tension qui compte comme on dit par ici  :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h27 ----------




> Arrêtez avec Boulon ! Vous n'y comprenez rien !
> Boulon est une être prude et mignon. Une entité faite d'innocence mais aussi, malheureusement, de maladresses. Un ange, en quelque sorte, tout comme Gringo (qui lui est moins maladroit)...
> Certains disent qu'ils sont assexués !
> Des anges.


Avec des pinces. D'ailleurs je me demandait si boulon ça venait pas d'écrevisse (Omar>Homard>écrevisse>écrou-vis>boulon)  ::o:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai une question : - Aurais-je la chance un jour de voir réapparaitre le paquet de cakelets sur mon bureau ?

D'avance merci.

----------


## couly

> J'ai une question : - Aurais-je la chance un jour de voir réapparaitre le paquet de cakelets sur mon bureau ?
> 
> D'avance merci.


Demande à Yhreanor.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h29 ----------

Euh... threanor

----------


## couly

> J'ai une question : - Aurais-je la chance un jour de voir réapparaitre le paquet de cakelets sur mon bureau ?
> 
> D'avance merci.


Monsieur Zoulou, je trouve votre avatar immonde.
Les délires de cet individu était déjà présents lors de mon adolescence et ça continu... alors, vos histoires de cakelets vous pouvez vous les mettre où je pense.
C'est tout ce que vous méritez !

----------


## Jolaventur

He msieur, moi, moi j'ai une question!

Dragon Age vous le testez quand vu qu'on m'a volé mon plaisir (non ce n'est pas sale) avec ce numéro 200.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> He msieur, moi, moi j'ai une question!
> 
> Dragon Age vous le testez quand vu qu'on m'a volé mon plaisir (non ce n'est pas sale) avec ce numéro 200.


Désolé, mais ça me démange : Jolav', t'es lourd.

"Normalement" on le reçoit bientôt, et dans ce cas ce sera dans le 201.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Désolé, mais ça me démange : Jolav', t'es lourd.
> 
> "Normalement" on le reçoit bientôt, et dans ce cas ce sera dans le 201.


Ben je demande quoi.

----------


## Threanor

Ben oui mais ça fait au moins dix posts où tu parles de Dragon Age donc ça va, on avait compris.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je me sens fort aussi, genre 45cm de tours de bras.


Putain, la dernière fois que je t'ai vu, t'en étais quand même sacrément loin. Genre 40 cm.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah couly. :^_^:  ::wub:: 

Il n'aura fallu attendre que quelques années pour le voir délirer sur le forum, mais bon sang, le résultat dépasse nos espérances les plus folles. ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hmm.
A titre personnel j'espérais que dalle.
Et puis au final c'est un mec normal.

Rien de plus normal, donc.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Avec ce numéro 200, intérieurement, je me sens riche. Je me sens fort aussi, genre 45cm de tours de bras.


C'est Boulon qui va faire la gueule...euh tiens, moi aussi je fais la gueule du coup  ::):

----------


## Phenixy

> Ah couly.
> 
> Il n'aura fallu attendre que quelques années pour le voir délirer sur le forum, mais bon sang, le résultat dépasse nos espérances les plus folles.


Ce fil est notre nouvelle Terre Promise.  ::wub::

----------


## getcha

> Ce fil est notre nouvelle Terre Promise.


Je croyais que fil était une colline  ::o: 

:vendredi:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je croyais que fil était une colline 
> 
> :vendredi:


Moi aussi, en plus j'étais persuadé qu'elle avait des yeux. :znokisssortdematête!!!:

----------


## JeLaB

En tout cas moi j'attends 

Spoiler Alert! 


(la haut sur la colline)

  :joedassin:  ::siffle::

----------


## Gwargl

Quelle est la personne de goût  qui a écrit la phrase de présentation de la rubrique news dans le sommaire ?

C'est le genre de truc con que j'adore lire et que je relis à chaque numéro.

----------


## ducon

L’immeuble très laid et très délabré (digne des alentours de Pripiat) est coincé entre la flotte et le chemin de halage, c’est bien ça ?

----------


## Fa.

> En guise de remerciement je t'aurais bien dit de lui rouler une gamelle pour moi, mais pendemie oblige, une tape sur l'épaule, de la main ou du coude si la santé de tous ne te concerne pas ira très bien.


Pas le coude, Roselyne me dit que c'est là qu'il se mouche donc coude caca  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Arrêtez avec Boulon ! Vous n'y comprenez rien !
> Boulon est une être prude et mignon. Une entité faite d'innocence mais aussi, malheureusement, de maladresses. Un ange, en quelque sorte, tout comme Gringo (qui lui est moins maladroit)...
> *Certains disent qu'ils sont assexués !*
> Des anges.


OK _*Note à moi-même : "Boulon serait (je mets bien le conditionnel) assexué"*_ 

_*Sur note blanche : ça devrait intéresser la DCRI.*_

 ::ninja::  de circonstance.

----------


## fouizlala

Est-il normal de publier un article d'une demi-page sur la souris Razer Deathadder se contentant de la décrire sans préciser qu'elle est super lourde au point de devoir consulter et finalement de changer de modèle voyant la tendinite chronique arriver pour ma part ?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Est-il normal de publier un article d'une demi-page sur la souris Razer Deathadder se contentant de la décrire sans préciser qu'elle est super lourde au point de devoir consulter et finalement de changer de modèle voyant la tendinite chronique arriver pour ma part ?


Tu as peut-être une faiblesse dans le poignet...

----------


## Euklif

Bon les gars, va falloir m'expliquer pourquoi z'êtes plus distribué sur Saint Egrève.
S'pas cool et c'est pas étonnant du coup que j'ai miséré comme un sale pour trouver le 199.
Vous allez m'obliger à sortir pour le numéro 200... Très habile tentative de forçage d'abonnement, je ne vous félicité guère!

----------


## Bah

> Est-il normal de publier un article d'une demi-page sur la souris Razer Deathadder se contentant de la décrire sans préciser qu'elle est super lourde au point de devoir consulter et finalement de changer de modèle voyant la tendinite chronique arriver pour ma part ?


En fait, ils auraient surtout expliquer que tu es pas obligé de soulever ta souris quand tu l'utilises. Scandale ce magasine !

----------


## jakbonhom

Où est-ce que Boulon a acheté sa cuisine? Je trouve rien à moins de 10.000 euros pour une pièce de 4,5 m2  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Premier indice : pas au luxembourg.

----------


## jakbonhom

Je suis allé voir en France et en Allemagne et c'est pire  ::O:  Enfin, surtout en Allemagne. En France, elles sont toutes moches  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Un peu d'imagination, beaucoup de patience et du savoir faire et t'auras ta cuisine plus belle que toutes celles que tu as vues. Mets un peu les mains dans le cambouis.

----------


## olivarius

J'ai eu ma cuisine en kit à 800€ mais je n'ai pas eu d'armoire à saveurs  ::P:

----------


## Goji

Je le gagne quand, mon slibar ?
J'demande parce que je commence à être à court, là.

----------


## flochy

> Je suis allé voir en France et en Allemagne et c'est pire  Enfin, surtout en Allemagne. En France, elles sont toutes moches


En Suède ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ah couly.
> 
> Il n'aura fallu attendre que quelques années pour le voir délirer sur le forum, mais bon sang, le résultat dépasse nos espérances les plus folles.


Certes, c'est bien. Mais j'aurais préféré le retour des Couly Strips du mercredi-que-maintenant-c'est-le-dimanche.

C'est prévu ?

----------


## Hellminster

> Je suis allé voir en France et en Allemagne et c'est pire  Enfin, surtout en Allemagne. En France, elles sont toutes moches


Tu es allé à Offenbourg? Ma copine y a trouvé des éléments super biens et moins cher qu'en France. J'ai pas le nom de la boutique sous la main, mais c'est grand. Si ça t'intéresse je te file ça par MP.

----------


## jakbonhom

C'est le topic des questions ici, pas celui de ma cuisine (mais je veux bien le nom du magasin à Offenburg, stp  ::ninja::

----------


## Mug Bubule

Hey, je viens de voir sur le site officiel de dragon age origins que le jeu nécessitait 20 Go d'espace sur le disque dur, vous savez a quoi ça peut bien servir ?  ::wub:: 

(A part dégouter les pirates)

----------


## Akodo

> Hey, je viens de voir sur le site officiel de dragon age origins que le jeu nécessitait 20 Go d'espace sur le disque dur, vous savez a quoi ça peut bien servir ? 
> 
> (A part dégouter les pirates)



C'est pour les textures des nichons, qui sont en Ultra Haute Haute Définition.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand on lit la canard on a l'impression que vous passez vraiment la moitié de votre vie en déplacements, même quand il ne s'agit pas de se rendre à des conventions (genre avant les vacances pour Dragon Age à Lyon). Moi qui vous voyait enfermés 23h/24 dans votre boui-boui ! 

Ouais c'est pas vraiment une question, juste l'expression de mon étonnement.

----------


## mini_kojiro

Bon, c'est l'heure de poser une question chiante... (désolé).

A quand une offre d'abonnement qui intègre un ou deux hors série? Parce que bon, c'est pas bien de nous oublier comme ça, nous les drog... les fans. 

La question a déjà dû être posée mais j'm'en fous  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

TIens moi aussi j'ai une question.
Y a un Medium Kojiro et un Kojiro XL ?

----------


## xheyther

> TIens moi aussi j'ai une question.
> Y a un Medium Kojiro et un Kojiro XL ?


Je pense que c'est un aveux, et que si tu croises un Kojiro_XL, ben faut pas le croire, c'est juste qu'il assume pas.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je voulais vous demander pardon à propos de toutes les fois où j'ai pu vous saoûler avec la bretagne ou Dragon age.
Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire.

----------


## ducon

Vous pouvez répéter la question ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


Y'a un fourbe qui est passé et en plus il a même pas laissé son nom.

Bon alors il sera en test ou non?

Je saoule personne là je demande, comme le fait un lecteur du mag.

Ah et ferez vous un dossier sur seven?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu verras bien.

----------


## Anton

Décidément, on nous traite bien mal, nous, le lectorat  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comme des vaches à lait (traite... vaches... 'cule un mouton).

----------


## Calgon

Salut les coincoins,

j'ai posté une question la :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=35889&page=3
histoire de faire style "je pose mes questions dans les sujets appropriés" mais comme ça n'up pas le sujet, et que j'espère vraiment une réponse, je me permet d'être lourd et de coller un rappel dans un sujet un peu plus vu (promis, je ne le fais qu'une fois ... après je cocktailmolotov tout Paris !)  ::P: 

Pour la lapidation de l'auteur de ce message, merci de prendre un ticket et d'attendre votre tour.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je voulais vous demander pardon à propos de toutes les fois où j'ai pu vous saoûler avec la bretagne ou Dragon age.
> Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire.


J'espère que t'as pris un point pour la majuscule  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand y'a pas de majuscules c'est Couly.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Quand y'a pas de majuscules c'est Couly.


Jolav est un multi de Couly ?!  ::o: 

Un mythe s'effondre !

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'espère que t'as pris un point pour la majuscule


Je n'ai jamais écris ce message, un ninja socialiste ou un chinois du FBI a hacker mon compte 

Ou alors c'est Couly.

:fear:

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais Dragon Age, c'est compliqué.
Vous verrez bien dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Anton

Le cas Dragon Age, compliqué ? Keuua ?  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Suspense...

----------


## O.Boulon

Chut, faut laisser monter le buse.

----------


## Anonyme871

:tired:

----------


## Zilief

Bon alors il sort quand Duke Nukem ??!    ...       ::zzz::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon alors il sort quand Duke Nukem ??!    ...


En même temps que le test de Dragon Age.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu hu en fait ils ne  l'ont pas reçu.

Il font un test de la version de base, un test version de base +Dlc, un test de Threanor qui teste le jeu... :
Ou alors Boulon s'est encore servi de ses super-spouvoirs de rédac' chef pour s'adjuger un bon jeu de plus ?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Ils n'osent pas dire qu'ils ont perdu au concours pour Londres, alors qu'ils avaient tout misé là-dessus pour tester le jeu  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hu hu en fait ils ne  l'ont pas reçu.


DNF?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Au risque de me répéter: y'a un mec de la rédac qui passe à Brest pour le pompeusement intitulé festival breton du jeu vidéo et du multimédia ?
Histoire de savoir si je dois acheter un pot de salidou...  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

J'aurais bien aimé, vraiment, mais ça va être compliqué là donc à priori c'est non.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> J'aurais bien aimé, vraiment, mais ça va être compliqué là donc a priori c'est non.


 :Emo: 
'Tain, on serait allé aux Fauvettes et tout, en ce moment y'a de la Delirium à la pression :appauàthréanor:

----------


## Threanor

Rah ouais j'ai bien envie de venir mais si c'est le week-end prochain comme me dit Gringo, je ne peux pas non plus.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Bouclage, I presume ?  :Emo:

----------


## ShinSH

Non, chibi Japan expo et tournoi de DDR.  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bouclage, I presume ?


Normalement le bouclage devrait être terminé Jeudi au plus tard.

Sinon on aura Cpc en retard  :Emo:

----------


## Crealkiller

Non, ils boudent la Bretagne, stou  ::'(:  Mais bon sang, ont vous a fait quoi?!! En tout cas, j'y serai, pour une fois qu'un truc sur jeux vidéo se passe dans le coin...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

QUand vous terminez un bouclage, vous avez un petit rituel récurrent, genre on sort le pack et on arrose ça, ou alors une petite partie de SF4 pour se détendre ? 
Ou vous êtes juste complètement crevés au point de vous endormir à la rédac' ?

----------


## El Gringo

> QUand vous terminez un bouclage, vous avez un petit rituel récurrent, genre on sort le pack et on arrose ça, ou alors une petite partie de SF4 pour se détendre ? 
> Ou vous êtes juste complètement crevés au point de vous endormir à la rédac' ?


On va sur youporn, on choisit une vidéo au pif et on la mime entre nous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le pire c'est que c'est crédible...

----------


## Jolaventur

> On va sur youporn, on choisit une vidéo au pif et on la mime entre nous.


Même celles mettant en scène des animaux domestiques?

----------


## Guest

> On va sur youporn, on choisit une vidéo au pif et on la mime entre nous.


Je pourrai venir une fois le faire avec vous ?  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

C'est pas comme si on n'en avait pas non plus...




> Je pourrai venir une fois le faire avec vous ?


Bien entendu.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est pas comme si on n'en avait pas non plus...


Vous avez brutalisé mr chat?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver dans quel numéro est expliqué comment modder correctement 

Spoiler Alert! 


Fallout 3

 pour le rendre moins indigent...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

CPC 198 avec Batman en couv'.


Suffisait de zieuter la liste des numéros avec le sommaire, sur le site.

Espèce d'assisté.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je précise que ce n'est pas pour moi mais pour mon petit frère.

Vite trouver un petit frère.

Merci.

----------


## ducon

Est-ce que, lors d’une interviouve, vous reprochez à un développeur son retard pour lui annoncer ensuite que vous n’avez pas joué à son jeu ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Est-ce que, lors d’une interviouve, vous reprochez à un développeur son retard


L'inverse est plus probable  ::): .

----------


## akumajo

question sur le concours où l'on peut gagner des slips: Si par chance, on en gagne un, le gagnant pourra-t-il se le faire dédicacer par tous le staff?

----------


## O.Boulon

Seulement si il utilise des majuscules.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> se le faire dédicacer par tous le staff?


J'veux même pas savoir de quoi  sera faite la dédicace  ::O: 

Edit: une question en passant. 
Y'aurait pas moyen de voir revenir le courrier des lecteurs plus régulièrement ?  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

Dites voir, vous savez ce que deviennent Kika et Wanda ? 
Et c'est vrai que Kika avait un doctorat de physique ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y en a une qui était devenue attachée de presse. Je crois.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h15 ----------




> Y'aurait pas moyen de voir revenir le courrier des lecteurs plus régulièrement ?


Ecrire des lettres plus intéressantes peut être ?
Parce que "cher canardpc vous êtes troptropbien mais avec Piloupilou fighter4 vous avez été des super enculés de vendus", c'est nul.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et si on rajoute que t'es un trou de Dick, ça passe mieux ?  :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Il est fini le concours Slipman ? J'ai oublié d'y participer...  :Emo:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ecrire des lettres plus intéressantes peut être ?
> Parce que "cher canardpc vous êtes troptropbien mais avec Piloupilou fighter4 vous avez été des super enculés de vendus", c'est nul.


J'peux menacer de venir te fumer avec un katana, si tu veux, sale contempteur de Fallout 3


Ah merde, ça déjà été fait.

----------


## Anton

> Y en a une qui était devenue attachée de presse. Je crois.


Merci  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Il est fini le concours Slipman ? J'ai oublié d'y participer...


Meuh non.

----------


## Nilsou

> Ecrire des lettres plus intéressantes peut être ?
> Parce que "cher canardpc vous êtes troptropbien mais avec Piloupilou fighter4 vous avez été des super enculés de vendus", c'est nul.


Nan mais si vous pouviez nous balancer les courriers des éditeurs mécontent plus souvent (on sait que vous en avez une armoire), nos cœurs de sadique adoreraient.

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi, moi j'ai une question m'sieur!


Y'aura-t'il un test de Saucisse le jeu?

----------


## Diwydiant

Question d'ordre "matérielle"...

La couverture semi-rigide utilisée pour le numéro 200 avait-elle un coût très important, par rapport à la normale ?




Parce que comme elle était très agréable au touché ( :Bave: ), je me demandais s'il était possible de renouveler ça pour chaque numéro...


Sauf si le prix de revient est trop élevé, bien sur...


 ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question d'ordre "matérielle"...
> 
> La couverture semi-rigide utilisée pour le numéro 200 avait-elle un coût très important, par rapport à la normale ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parce que comme elle était très agréable au touché (), je me demandais s'il était possible de renouveler ça pour chaque numéro...
> 
> ...


Le 200 est aussi plus cher.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Question d'ordre "matérielle"...
> 
> La couverture semi-rigide utilisée pour le numéro 200 avait-elle un coût très important, par rapport à la normale ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parce que comme elle était très agréable au touché (), je me demandais s'il était possible de renouveler ça pour chaque numéro...
> 
> ...


Ca crame super mal aussi.

:hérétique:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est méga plus cher, donc non, vous ne la reverrez pas avant longtemps.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et le gain de vente apporté par cette nouvelle couv' ne couvre pas les frais ? Même un ptit peu ?
Edit: J'viens de me rendre compte que la réponse est assez clair au dessus.  ::'(:  Bande de radin...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, de toutes les manières, on préfèrerait investir le bénéfice pour améliorer le contenu plutôt qu'un truc purement esthétiques.
En plus, mais la différence de prix, elle couvre les 36 pages en rab, la cinquième couleur et le prix de la pige supplémentaire...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ben, de toutes les manières, on préfèrerait investir le bénéfice pour améliorer le contenu plutôt qu'un truc purement esthétiques.


Même à 4.50 je le prends le canard. ** Insiste*


Edit: C'est pas purement esthétique, il y a un vrai plus niveau sensations, c'est de l'ergonomie. De l'er-go-no-mie.

----------


## Shapa

> et le prix de la pige supplémentaire...


 ::o:  Vous les avez pas fait gratos les pages en sup? Mais que fait Casque?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Même à 4.50 je le prends le canard. ** Insiste*
> 
> 
> Edit: C'est pas purement esthétique, il y a un vrai plus niveau sensations, c'est de l'ergonomie. De l'er-go-no-mie.


Et les couleurs bavent pas sur les doigts... Et ça, cay le bien  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

> Vous les avez pas fait gratos les pages en sup? Mais que fait Casque?


Qu'est ce que tu crois toi ? Qu'un avocat ça se paye pas ?  :tired:

----------


## Gobelin

> En plus, mais la différence de prix, elle couvre les 36 pages en rab, la cinquième couleur et le prix de la pipe supplémentaire...


Je n'ose imaginer ce qui a couté le plus cher ...






PS: désolé pour le détournement honteux.

----------


## Nelfe

Tiens question conne : la config' recommandée dans les tests de jeux, c'est la config recommandée pour faire tourner le jeu au minimum/moyen décemment, ou la config recommandée pour le faire tourner au maximum (ou presque) avec un bon fps ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Même à 4.50 je le prends le canard. ** Insiste*
> 
> 
> Edit: C'est pas purement esthétique, il y a un vrai plus niveau sensations, c'est de l'ergonomie. De l'er-go-no-mie.


Putain nan.
Avec une couverture rigide, le canard se plie mal (d'ailleurs ça l'abime).
C'est chiant quand t'es un habitué du journal/repas comme moi.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tiens question conne : la config' recommandée dans les tests de jeux, c'est la config recommandée pour faire tourner le jeu au minimum/moyen décemment, ou la config recommandée pour le faire tourner au maximum (ou presque) avec un bon fps ?


 Je suis sûr que ça a déjà été dit mais je suis intéressé aussi par la réponse.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pour le faire tourner "bien".
Pas forcément au maximum, mais suffisant pour pas être dég'. En clair, c'est la vraie config minimum...

----------


## Anonyme871

Ha tiens, tant qu'on y est. Vous avez le temps de tester chaque jeu sur plusieurs bécanes ou vous reservez cela aux "cas à problèmes" ?

----------


## O.Boulon

En cas de problème.
De toutes façons dans 70% des cas, un version test est tellement pourrie de DRM qu'on ne peut l'installer qu'une fois.

----------


## Ezechiel

Kahn va-t-il enfin nous pondre un papier sur NeoTokyo dans le prochain numéro? Ce serait bien parce que ce mod le mérite et qu'il a besoin de faire parler de lui. Fouette-le Boulon!

----------


## O.Boulon

On attendait la mise à jour pour faire un papier dessus.
Ca sera sur le 202.

----------


## ShinSH

Sinon je... Ouais non faut deja que je trouve le temps de continuer mes dossiers mods. u_u

----------


## Silver

> Il est fini le concours Slipman ? J'ai oublié d'y participer...


Si c'est celui où on doit 

Spoiler Alert! 


se déguiser en Slipman

 il me semble que c'est jusqu'au 30 novembre. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est sérieux mais je pense bien faire quelque chose d'ici ce weekend.  :B): 

Autrement j'ai une question pour monsieur O. Boulon concernant l'article sur Stalker dans le 200, parce que y dit qu'il a aussi acheté le jeu en version digitale russe pour voir s'il a avait des différences avec la version boite, russe elle aussi, mais concrètement quelles différences est-ce qu'il peut y avoir entre ces versions ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, y a une boîte.

----------


## Silver

> Bah, y a une boîte.


Merci pour cette réponse rapide qui a éclairé ma journée.  :Emo: 

:secoucheramoinsconcesoir:

----------


## Jolaventur

Alors y'aura un test de Saucisse the game?

Ah et le 201 il est à l'heure chez mon boucher-charcutier habituel?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bande de branleurs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Venant du type qui a démolit son Pc pour ne pas sortir son super-Goty Post-Apo trop vite...

----------


## Calgon

Et la config Ducky V2 de Canard PC, elle va revenir sur materiel.net ou alors y a juste les bourgeois qui ont droit de profiter de vos talents d'assembleurs ?

(oui, je sais, j'insiste, mais je voudrais VRAIMENT une réponse)

----------


## mescalin

Ahaha, ce matin j'ai trouvé  un exemplaire du canard console de l'année dernière dans un bar-tabac près de chez moi. Il était tout jauni. Je me demande s'ils ont fait exprès.

Je tenais a partager ce moment de wtf avec vous, voila.

----------


## polobob

J'ai une question qui me taraude depuis que je lis le canard, j'ai même fait l'effort de m'inscrire sur le forum pour avoir une réponse.

Alors bon je suis sur que ce sujet à déjà du être abordé maintes et maintes fois, mais j'aimerais une réponse franche qui ne tiens pas en une phrase. Bon OK désolé d'être aussi exigeant pour un ptit nouveau.

Allez la question : Pourquoi tant de haine envers les consoles ? je vois au moins une fois dans chaque canard : jeu adapté pour les consoles donc pas bien. Outre le fait que le jeu en deviens simplifié j'aimerais avoir votre avis plus précis sur la question. Merci.

----------


## Ezechiel

> On attendait la mise à jour pour faire un papier dessus.
> Ca sera sur le 202.


Merde  :Emo:  notre serveur sera down d'ici là  :Emo:  ou alors il faut que je réallonge des tunes... Il sera bien le papier hein?

----------


## Neo_13

> J'ai une question qui me taraude depuis que je lis le canard, j'ai même fait l'effort de m'inscrire sur le forum pour avoir une réponse.
> 
> Alors bon je suis sur que ce sujet à déjà du être abordé maintes et maintes fois, mais j'aimerais une réponse franche qui ne tiens pas en une phrase. Bon OK désolé d'être aussi exigeant pour un ptit nouveau.
> 
> Allez la question : Pourquoi tant de haine envers les consoles ? je vois au moins une fois dans chaque canard : jeu adapté pour les consoles donc pas bien. Outre le fait que le jeu en deviens simplifié j'aimerais avoir votre avis plus précis sur la question. Merci.


Voilà, de rien et le gameplay sent sous aisselles aussi.

----------


## polobob

> Voilà, de rien et le gameplay sent sous aisselles aussi.



Ha d'accord, il est encore question de ne pas être content que le jeu puisse toucher un maximum de monde, alors que l'essence même du monde console c'est : brancher, jouer, s'amuser. Tout ça pour ce faire de tune en plus... quel monde pourri.

Le problème ne pourrait-il pas être posé différemment en blâmant plutôt les développeurs qui ne "respecte" pas le monde PC qui devrait être : se galérer, chercher, s'amuser.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah tu as mal lu...
Madworld, fable2, uncharted2, infamous, professeur layton...
Des notes à 8 ou 9.

Le problème vient des jeux développés sur console et portés n'importe comment sur PC ou des genres rois du pc, rts, rpg occidental, fps castrés our etre jouable sur console et envoyé sur pc tels quels.

Tu vas pas mangé des moules dans une patisserie...
Là c'est pareil. Y as des jeux mieux adaptés à des supports qu'à d'autres.

Sinon relis tes cpcs

Et si tu veux a réponse ecpute les rédacturs pas les modps.... y a la réponse dedans...

----------


## polobob

> Bah tu as mal lu...
> Madworld, fable2, uncharted2, infamous, professeur layton...
> Des notes à 8 ou 9.
> 
> Le problème vient des jeux développés sur console et portés n'importe comment sur PC ou des genres rois du pc, rts, rpg occidental, fps castrés our etre jouable sur console et envoyé sur pc tels quels.
> 
> Tu vas pas mangé des moules dans une patisserie...
> Là c'est pareil. Y as des jeux mieux adaptés à des supports qu'à d'autres.
> 
> ...


Oui alors je viens de regarder mes CPC, je n'ai pas eu ces numéros, la faute a mon ignorance de l'existence de CPC il y a encore quelque semaines et aussi de mon buraliste qui n'as pas compris qu'il fallait commander CPC toutes les deux semaines (blasé de ne pas avoir pu voir ce qui etais dis sur professeur layton). Pas de soucis maintenant je suis abonné je vais suivre ça avec attention.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Et si tu veux a réponse ecpute les rédacturs pas les modps.... y a la réponse dedans...


T'as encore gobé tes pillules par les yeux ou bien ?

Edit: putain non, c'est moi, j'avais pas vu la réponse de Néo au dessus...  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Désolé j'ai posté dans le métro depuis mon téléphone.

----------


## Sylvine

> Désolé j'ai posté dans le métro depuis mon téléphone.


Je la retiens celle-là, à coté de "C'est mon frère qui a posté!" ou "Mn klavié march pa!"

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je la retiens celle-là, à coté de "C'est mon frère qui a posté!" ou "Mn klavié march pa!"


 C'est mes[ku]in

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous saviez que Boulet fait référence à la Balunga dans une de ses planches ?

http://www.bouletcorp.com/blog/index.php?date=20080805

----------


## Guest

Vous allez tester DJ Hero ? Sinon je peux le faire moi ?  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous allez tester DJ Hero ? Sinon je peux le faire moi ?


Parce que t'a de l' xp dans ce domaine sans doute. ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous allez tester DJ Hero ? Sinon je peux le faire moi ?


Je prends !
2 pages.

----------


## L'invité

Manquerait plus qu'on fasse tester guitar hero par des guitaristes maintenant.  :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Faites gaffe, la dernière (et seule) fois qu'Oni² a voulu me montrer comment il scratchait, ça a duré 1 seconde.
C'était beau.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Faites gaffe, la dernière (et seule) fois qu'Oni² a voulu me montrer comment il scratchait, ça a duré 1 seconde.
> C'était beau.


Y'a eu une supernova locale.

----------


## Guest

> Je prends !
> 2 pages.


Bon bah il me reste plus qu'à me le procurer.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h58 ----------




> Parce que t'a de l' xp dans ce domaine sans doute.


Dans les tests ? Ouais, un peu.



> Faites gaffe, la dernière (et seule) fois qu'Oni² a voulu me montrer comment il scratchait, ça a duré 1 seconde.
> C'était beau.


 :Emo:   ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

Jolav il avait pas reconnu Potoman Poujade ! 

 :haha:

----------


## Guest

> Jolav il avait pas reconnu Potoman Poujade !


Nan, par contre préparez-vous à un retour de O-Dawg, celui que vous adorez tous. ET SUR DEUX PAGES

----------


## znokiss

C'était qui, Potoman Poujade ?
Oni, t'as déjà écrit dans le Canard ? Parce qu'un test de DJ Hero par toi, c'est bien tentant.
Et à quand de nouveau des tests par Pelomar ?

Et au fait, tous ces intervenants occasionnels (comme Toxic), ils sont payés ou ils bossent gratis pour le plaisir ?

----------


## Guest

À part le Canard Console (le pauvre), j'ai écrit des news dans un numéro, y a longtemps.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Jolav il avait pas reconnu Potoman Poujade !


Ah ouai mais les remplaçants là j'les connais pas moi.

:culture:

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Boulon, ça te fait quoi de t'imaginer chanteur de J-Pop dans 20 ans et d'imaginer que tes co-productions avec Zoulou seront achetées et importées à prix faramineux par des tarés dans mon genre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## mini_kojiro

> TIens moi aussi j'ai une question.
> Y a un Medium Kojiro et un Kojiro XL ?


C'est comme partout, y a des gens qui tentent de copier ce qu'il y a de meilleur. 

Sinon, oui, je me doute que ma question sur les hors séries vous a fortement ennuyé mais bon... Un simple "c'est pas au programme" aurait suffi. 

Z'avez d'la chance qu'j'aime bien vous lire  ::(:

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est comme partout, y a des gens qui tentent de copier ce qu'il y a de meilleur. 
> 
> Sinon, oui, je me doute que ma question sur les hors séries vous a fortement ennuyé mais bon... Un simple "c'est pas au programme" aurait suffi. 
> 
> Z'avez d'la chance qu'j'aime bien vous lire


Ben écoute si tu veux  une réponse ce sera "pas tout de suite" ou "un jour, surement", en attendant t'es gentil mais on s'est jamais engagé à répondre à toutes les questions, tout le temps.

----------


## akumajo

Oh lala! je lis la news du cpc 201, et sérieux ça craint un max pour vos problemes d'ordi (ya un traitre parmis vous!!!).
Sinon, le gros scandale, cela a t-il un rapport dans le jeux video (je me rappel de halo 3: suce boule 18/20), la société ou canard pc? j'ai hate du Number 201!  PS: les problemes de vos ordis sont dus a quoi exactement(problemes mentionnées dans la news du cpc 201)

----------


## Jolaventur

> ? j'ai hate  les problemes de vos ordis sont dus a quoi exactement(problemes mentionnées dans la news du cpc 201)


Un combo Thréanor, Chenoir.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> les problemes de vos ordis sont dus a quoi exactement(problemes mentionnées dans la news du cpc 201)


Depuis que Tof.CanardPc (premier du nom) est mort entre ses bras, Doc Teraboule est prostré en position fœtale dans une chambre de la Clinique du Dr Fradaping-douche très froide à tous les étages.

Maintenant, c'est Half qui s'occupe de l'entretien du matos alors forcément...
 ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il y a moyen d'ajouter le smiley teasing (  ) que Monsieur Chat a utilisé à la liste des smiley ?

----------


## ducon

C’est quoi cette gueule ? Le lapin est censé faire de l’œil ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je dirais plutôt du teasing ou alors un petit air machiavélique...
Ça vient de cette page.

Mais je le trouve sympa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par curiosité, vous êtes plusieurs à "tester" Dragon Age ?
Parce que vu la principale feature annoncé (le coup des origines, histoire différente selon les choix et personnages etc...), avoir plusieurs parties différentes en parallèle permet d'avoir un meilleur aperçu.

----------


## Ze_F

> Par curiosité, vous êtes plusieurs à "tester" Dragon Age ?
> Parce que vu la principale feature annoncé (le coup des origines, histoire différente selon les choix et personnages etc...), avoir plusieurs parties différentes en parallèle permet d'avoir un meilleur aperçu.



Il a encore rien suivi le cacao ...

Pfffffff, jouer aux zoeufs vidéo, ça t'a tué le cerveau. Ca et le chouchen.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Il y a moyen d'ajouter le smiley teasing ( http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4caf69a...06bd3b585d.jpg ) que Monsieur Chat a utilisé à la liste des smiley ?


Carrément !  ::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

Par curiosité : qu'est-ce que c'était le "mini CPC" consacré à Far Cry ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Par curiosité : qu'est-ce que c'était le "mini CPC" consacré à Far Cry ?


http://madll.free.fr/canardpc/canard_downloads.htm

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Je dirais plutôt du teasing ou alors un petit air machiavélique...
> Ça vient de cette page.
> 
> Mais je le trouve sympa.


C'est assez marrrant _ en tant que "créateur-c-est-à-dire-que-j'ai-modifié-5-pixels-sous-paint-du-lapin- :tired: -le-mal-nommé-parce-que-Half-c'est-un-inculte-et-qu'il-connait-pas-futurama" de voir l'évolution des lapins.  ::o: 
Il est trop bien celui-ci!

----------


## olivarius

Est ce que vous allez testé : Torchlight ?
Le jeu a l'air génial d'après les divers retour des joueurs. Et il est développé par les auteurs de daiblo1 si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Dark Fread

> http://madll.free.fr/canardpc/canard_downloads.htm


Toi tu es mon mec sympa du jour. Merci bien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Est ce que vous allez testé : Torchlight ?
> Le jeu a l'air génial d'après les divers retour des joueurs. Et il est développé par les auteurs de daiblo1 si j'ai bien compris.


Il me semble que Boulon a répondu qu'ils avaient été emballés pas plus que ça.

Celà dit de la part d'un noob je peux te dire que Torchlight est sympa, très sympa si tu as aimé Diablo 1. Heureusement que ce sont les mêmes auteurs d'ailleurs parce que quand même la musique est quasi la même, ça fait bizarre. Très sympa donc, pas cher. Mais il faut aimer les couloirs  ::): .

----------


## olivarius

> Il me semble que Boulon a répondu qu'ils avaient été emballés pas plus que ça.
> 
> Celà dit de la part d'un noob je peux te dire que Torchlight est sympa, très sympa si tu as aimé Diablo 1. Heureusement que ce sont les mêmes auteurs d'ailleurs parce que quand même la musique est quasi la même, ça fait bizarre. Très sympa donc, pas cher. Mais il faut aimer les couloirs .


Merci pour la réponse :;): . Je n'avais pas trop suivi  ::P:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Il me semble que Boulon a répondu qu'ils avaient été emballés pas plus que ça.


Threanor disait le contraire justement, que le jeu n'avait raté le 8 que de très peu, et ce à cause de l'absence de multi.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> http://madll.free.fr/canardpc/canard_downloads.htm


Le Site de tout canard fanboy qui se respecte !  ::o:

----------


## Reizz

CanardPC.com va-t-il avoir des subventions ?
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3605...gne-valide.php

Il va falloir briller auprès de la commission paritaire des publications et agences de presse (CPPAP) et défendre Hadopi qui n'est pas si mal que ça en fait.
Même très bien je trouve.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum, ça serait classieux d'avoir l'état comme pimp...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hum, ça serait classieux d'avoir l'état comme pimp...


Ouai mais on pourrait plus ouvrir de topic politique puisque l'internet c'est de la démocratie de caniveaux.

et tant qu'indépendant z'ètes déjà pas en odeur de sainteté chez les éditeurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Threanor disait le contraire justement, que le jeu n'avait raté le 8 que de très peu, et ce à cause de l'absence de multi.


Oui les avis sont partagés.




> On a pas spécialement accroché.
>  C'est sympa sans plus quoi.





> Ben si j'ai pas mal accroché à Torchlight moi, peut être que ça ne se sent pas dans le test mais c'est surtout l'absence de mode multi qui lui a fait rater le 8.


Si je devais donner mon avis perso et laconique, c'est que j'ai enfin (il est pas trop tôt) retrouvé le feeling rigolo du vieux Diablo dans Torchlight, alors que tous les H&S sortis entre ces deux titres m'ont anesthésié très rapidement malgré leurs autres qualités (je pense à Titan Quest et Sacred qui dégueulaient de qualité, mais devenaient vite hyper chiants).

Le fait que le design et l'ambiance soient très simples rajoutent un charme terrible au titre, ça change des superproductions. A 15€ j'espère qu'ils en vendront des palettes.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Petite question :
Quel est le positionnement des éditeurs par rapport à l'indépendance et la liberté de ton de Canard PC, sont ils majoritairement frileux ou certains considère cela d'un bon œil ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Hum, y a un concept dans le monde des affaires qui s'appelle "Relations publiques", aussi nommé hypocrisie.
Donc, on ne sait pas, sauf à de très rares occasions et, à vrai dire, ça ne nous intéresse pas vraiment...

----------


## Rhoth

> Hum, ça serait classieux d'avoir l'état comme pimp...


Sandale, en pleine période de crise, Canard PC se partage 1 milliard de Bonus en 2009 alors qu'ils ont reçu une aide de l'état !  :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Petite question :
> Quel est le positionnement des éditeurs par rapport à l'indépendance et la liberté de ton de Canard PC, sont ils majoritairement frileux ou certains considère cela d'un bon œil ?


Met toi à la place de l'éditeur grosfric:

"Hmmm ces types notent réellement les jeux, et pas la campagne marketing. Putain ça pue grave ces techniques de fachos!".

----------


## Anton

Bah quand tu vois le ton qu'emploie Warpzone/jv.fr, et leur employeur et partenaires, parfois tu te demandes comment ils tiennent...

----------


## Goji

Quand est-ce que je reçois mon slibar ?

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Hum, y a un concept dans le monde des affaires qui s'appelle "Relations publiques", aussi nommé hypocrisie.
> Donc, on ne sait pas, sauf à de très rares occasions et, à vrai dire, ça ne nous intéresse pas vraiment...


Hum, il y a aussi un concept dans le monde du travail, qui s'appelle "Expérience", aussi nommé bouteille.
Donc, ça te permettrais d'avoir une vague idée de la réponse sans pour autant qu'elle soit gravée dans la pierre  ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

On les aura bientôt les résultats des concours du 200 ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> On les aura bientôt les résultats des concours du 200 ?


Casque a tout gagné

Les voilà tes résultats.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Casque a tout gagné


Ouais, ils le font gagner parce qu'ils n'ont pas les lots du concours. Comme ça, personne ne s'en rend compte. :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah si, Casque il va s'en rendre compte  :tired: 

Sinon on aura le droit dans un avenir pas trop lointain (genre avant 2012 et la fin du monde) à un HS qui ne parle ni de Hardware ni de MMO (ni de consoles, soyons fous) ?
Un truc à part comme ceux sur "Les métiers dans le jeu vidéo" ou "Jouer Gratos" ?

----------


## kilfou

Et le HS WoW, il sort vraiment le 10 novembre ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils l'ont bouclé hier.
Malheureusement, on a perdu monsieur Chat en chemin.
Que les palous, les fufus et les druidous te protège, mon ami.

----------


## Pelomar

Amen.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Malheureusement, on a perdu monsieur Chat en chemin.


 :Emo: 


Alors on va en revenir aux anciennes maquettes pourries ?

----------


## carbish

Pas de question, juste voulu saluer l'initiative de lier son compte et son abo que je viens de découvrir. Pratique comme tout!

----------


## Airwalkmax

Perdu comment, Monsieur Chat ?  :Emo:

----------


## Threanor

Il est rentré dans sa tanière légèrement rendu fou par WoW (avant de partir il était persuadé d'être un arbre guérisseur et venait se planter à côté de nos bureaux) mais pas de panique, il devrait réapparaitre pour le bouclage du numéro 202. Ses miaulements et ses soupes de poisson à l'heure du gouter nous manquent trop.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Kikouu  les druidous !  :;):  ::):  :;):  ::): 
Ne vous inquiétez pas -lol lol- je me suis remis à coup de touchers guérisseurs et croissances sauvages, -mort de lol- ma forme d'arbre de vie m'a fait le plus grand bien. 
Et ne perdez pas espoir ! Restez planqués sous 2 mètres de neige, dans les arbres, abritez-vous dans nos forêts millénaires, ces impérialistes Russes n'auront pas raison de nos terres ! Ils ne verront pas la mort arriver, haut les coeurs les fufus ! Fufu ! Miaou ! FONTAINE DE JUSTICE !

----------


## La Mimolette

Dur...  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Kikouu  les druidous ! 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas -lol lol- je me suis remis à coup de touchers guérisseurs et croissances sauvages, -mort de lol- ma forme d'arbre de vie m'a fait le plus grand bien. 
> Et ne perdez pas espoir ! Restez planqués sous 2 mètres de neige, dans les arbres, abritez-vous dans nos forêts millénaires, ces impérialistes Russes n'auront pas raison de nos terres ! Ils ne verront pas la mort arriver, haut les coeurs les fufus ! Fufu ! Miaou ! FONTAINE DE JUSTICE !


Monsieur chat en arbre de vie.

Bon juste comme ça vous le prenez comment le détournement de j'aimelesartistes avec des petits morceaux de canard PC dedans (vive la pub).

Rien de grave mais entre votre campagne EA et ce petit truc là.

C'est quoi votre prochain plan marketing ?

----------


## TheToune

> Kikouu  les druidous ! 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas -lol lol- je me suis remis à coup de touchers guérisseurs et croissances sauvages, -mort de lol- ma forme d'arbre de vie m'a fait le plus grand bien. 
> Et ne perdez pas espoir ! Restez planqués sous 2 mètres de neige, dans les arbres, abritez-vous dans nos forêts millénaires, ces impérialistes Russes n'auront pas raison de nos terres ! Ils ne verront pas la mort arriver, haut les coeurs les fufus ! Fufu ! Miaou ! FONTAINE DE JUSTICE !


 ::O: 

Waaaa ...
Je peut avoir les même drogues ...  ::o: 

Ça a l'air trop bien  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Dur...


Un druidou ! un druidou ! *tourne autour de mi moll3tte en faisant des petits bonds*

----------


## znokiss

Tu m'en passe ? Elle a l'air bonne, ton herbe à chat.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Y'a quand même du progrès, il arrête de crier "Je suis un fufu! Je suis un fufu!"...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Y'a quand même du progrès, il arrête de crier "Je suis un fufu! Je suis un fufu!"...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça va il est pas trop atteint encore, il n'écrit pas en SMS-style.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Faut lui trouver un copain à Monsieur Chat ; un frère siamois en quelque sorte  ::rolleyes:: 

Une sacré ambiance à la rédac' en perspective  :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bah si, Casque il va s'en rendre compte


Sauf si c'est lui qui est à l'origine du concours bidon.

Des escrocs j'te dis !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un druidou ! un druidou ! *tourne autour de mi moll3tte en faisant des petits bonds*


_"Les chats, c'est vraiment des branleurs"_

----------


## akumajo

Another question: verra t-on un jour une superbe bd, compilation de tous les dessins de Couly parut depuis le début de CPC?

----------


## Pelomar

J'approuve cette requête  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Jamais.
En tout cas, pas tant que vous oublierez ces putains de majuscules.

----------


## gun

Est-ce qu'on a une chance de gagner au concours même en habitant en dehors de la Gaule ? Parce que sinon je vote pour l'expulsion des frontaliers dans ce cas.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quand il n'y a pas de majuscules, c'est que la question est pour Couly.

----------


## akumajo

Ce n'est pas pour faire de la pub, mais on vois votre Canard PC ici:
http://www.jeuxvideo.fr/

Vers la droite, Warpzone.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain les majuscules !

----------


## kilfou

Boulon est-il rédacteur pour un autre site ?  :tired: 

...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bois pas d'alcool Boulon, donc c'est son frère.

----------


## dolmard

bOULON eT SEs mAJUSCULes c'ESt trop RIGOLO NoN ?

iL PAsse COmbIen dE tEMPS Par JOUr à SurveilLeR lES tOPICS PouR Y tRouvER LEs pAs BeaUX quI MajuSCUlent mals ? 

BoN c'EsT CHiant J'écris normalement hein.

----------


## Anonyme871

Je ne me souvient pas l'avoir posé, alors quelle me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment (façon de parler) : 

Mis à part pour le taf, vous avez le temps/l'envie de jouer ?

----------


## Narm

Je viens de lire qu'Omar Boulon dans son test de Cities XL utilise un X2 4000+ : c'est la machine de la rédaction où sa machine personnelle ?

----------


## shippo

Bonjour, je n'ai pas trouver le H.S sur wow chez mon dealer de papier, encore le chat noir ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Il arrive d'ici un ou deux jours maxi, nous venons de le recevoir ce midi même à la rédac.

----------


## shippo

Merci de ta prompte réponse, car il devait sortir le 10? Je l'attend avec plaisir, même si j'ai déja 5 personnages lvl 80 sur mon compte. ( sur la tête les cailloux )

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Merci de ta prompte réponse, car il devait sortir le 10? Je l'attend avec plaisir, même si j'ai déja 5 personnages lvl 80 sur mon compte. ( sur la tête les cailloux )


Ça tombe bien, parce qu'il est surtout destiné aux joueurs de wow ayant un perso au level max (80).

----------


## Airwalkmax

Monsieur Chat !! Ça va mieux ? ::lol::

----------


## Anton

Du bon mou et du lait, et ça repart.

----------


## La Mimolette

> Un druidou ! un druidou ! *tourne autour de mi moll3tte en faisant des petits bonds*


N'en peux plus des Druides... Ca va faire quark!  ::|:

----------


## aster

Salut les Canards,

A force de squatter le mag des autres, je me suis dit "Aster, il est temps de te prendre en main et d'avoir tes propres magazines"  :;): 
J'avais donc dans l'idée de prendre un abonnement (parce que faut pas déconner, je me bougerai pas le cul au kiosque)  :tired: 
Et là, arrivé sur la page consacrée du site, Horreur! Le tapis de souris qui m'avait tant fait rire n'est plus disponible!  ::cry:: 

Du coup, je suis perdu, s'abonner maintenant ou bien attendre le retour des goodies, that is ze quechtione?  ::blink::

----------


## xheyther

Un abo maintenant, et un avec les goodies plus tard !

----------


## aster

Moi qui espérais un geste magnanime ("Fuck" ça compte pas), genre un tapis de souris de derrière les fagots (et pas d'un derrière de faggot) ou une feuille A4 avec un dessin de Couly que je me serais empressé de plastifier...  :Emo: 

Tant pis, on verra dans 6 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## NarKoleptiK

Il sort demain le 202? Ou lundi?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il sort demain le 202? Ou lundi?


Lundi c'est le 15 mais en général quand c'est comme ça , les buraleux l'ont le Samedi.

----------


## NarKoleptiK

Lundi c'est le 16, d'où ma question .
Il m'est arrivé 1 seule et unique fois de le trouver en avance dans le bureau.
Cool s'il est là demain :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Lundi c'est le 16, d'où ma question .
> Il m'est arrivé 1 seule et unique fois de le trouver en avance dans le bureau.
> Cool s'il est là demain


Ben le 15 étant Dimanche 
Le Dimanche à part les Relay y'a pas de kiosquier ouvert donc en principe ils l'auront demain.

Surtout qu'en plus Boulon il a bien fouetté y'a pas de retard.

----------


## DosKanonos

Hello,
I'm german and my parents were in vacation in Paris. They bought me two gaming magazines from france, cause reading and collecting magazines is one of the things, that I really like to do. One of the magazines in Canard PC and the other is Game Geek. Canard PC is a pretty good magazine. I like the concept, a two-weekly magazine is a really good idea, but unfortunately we have only monthly and two-/three-monthy outcoming magazines. 

In contrast to Canard PC, Game Geek is not very good. It looks like a very bad copy of the brilliant GEE-Magazine. GEE stands for quality, everybody who read GEE loves it. Game Geek is two-monthly, that's shit, and the price sucks too (5,90€!!!! In germany the most monthly magazines without DVDs have 100 pages and cost never more 4€ and with DVD 5,50€).

I wanna have a magazine like Canard PC in germany, but the price must be less. The german hardware magazine Computer Bild is two-weekly too and cost with DVD 3,70€, with CD 2,70€ and without anything only one euro. I think 3,90€ is too much. But I thing all french magazines are so totaly expensive and have don't many pages.

----------


## Jeckhyl

What do you think about Computer Bild Spiele ? They seem to have a lot in common with Canard PC  ::): .

----------


## Pelomar

Maybe it's more expensive, but can you use Computer Bild's pages as toilet paper ? Hmm, can you ?

Here's your answer  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> I wanna have a magazine like Canard PC in germany, but the price must be less. The german hardware magazine Computer Bild is two-weekly too and cost with DVD 3,70€, with CD 2,70€ and without anything only one euro. I think 3,90€ is too much. But I thing all french magazines are so totaly expensive and have don't many pages.


Hello, people from Germany. First, let me tell you that we love your country with all the saussages, the hippies, the burger kings and the beers we can find everywhere, i'd love to see it here. Secondly, you must understand that France is far more expensive than Germany (especially with east-germany - the wall didn't fall for us). For the price of the magazine we can also say that we are independant and we don't have so much advertising (not at all, much of the time). But you are right, it's too expensive and we'd love to sell our magazine cheaper, unfortunately we can't for the moment. Thanks for the comment anyway, and viva germania !

PS : Achtung, ich liebe dich grosse pute !

----------


## Anton

Les espaces, putain, les espaces !!

----------


## El Gringo

What ?

----------


## Anton

No spaces in English before question and exclamation marks, fools§§

/summon Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

Putain on avait déjà des enculeurs de mouche, mais des mouches anglaises en plus...

----------


## Anton

What?

----------


## El Gringo

Enculeur de mouche anglaise.

----------


## Anton

Méeuhh  :Emo:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Joli ton nouvel avatar Gringo  ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

> Joli ton nouvel avatar Gringo


Très juste, et puisque j'ai deviné que la question cachée était "y en a-t-il d'autres comme ça ?", je dis oui et je le prouve.

----------


## Anton

Plus qu'à faire un script les chargeant indifféremment à chaque refresh de page  ::o:

----------


## El Gringo

> Plus qu'à faire un script les chargeant indifféremment à chaque refresh de page


Ou une sorte d'avatar animé que je nommerais Gif, mais je n'ai pas le temps d'inventer ça ce soir désolé.

----------


## Anton

Le gif animé, c'est chiant, et lourd. Le script, c'est géré côté serveur, donc léger, et c'est pas chiant, parce que ça load à chaque refresh/chargement de page, pas à chaque x secondes de manière statique  :Cigare: 

Tu peux pas test.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Très juste, et puisque j'ai deviné que la question cachée était "y en a-t-il d'autres comme ça ?", je dis oui et je le prouve.


Celui là est encore mieux  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Angelina

> Enculeur de mouche anglaise.


Si ça rentre dans la case, ça ferait un excellent sous-titre...  ::siffle::

----------


## Anton

La grammaire, c'est la grammaire  :tired:  Ou alors on arrête de faire chier ceux qui orthographient "ça" en "sa"  :tired: 
T'entends, jeune inverti ?

----------


## Angelina

:^_^:  Hahaaaa j'ai mieux: " Stroumphe à lunette "

----------


## El Gringo

Un peu de culture, bordel.

----------


## Anton

Putain. Bande d'enfoirés. Mais lol  :^_^: 

_*écoute les paroles*
*est mdr*
*va se coucher en rigolant*_

----------


## Angelina

Mein gott!! ::O: 












:enkuler de rire: (par contre ça arrange pas mon mal de tête)

----------


## whitelao

Hellllllllllllo !

Apres Love and Rockets en BD a quand un beau papier culture de Sonia sur le groupe de pop-rock Love & Rockets ??

A+ chaps !

----------


## Jolaventur

> PS : Achtung, ich liebe dich grosse pute !


Si tu joue la carte sentiments en plus. ::wub::

----------


## DosKanonos

> They seem to have a lot in common with Canard PC .


I don't think so, they are many differents between Canard PC and Computer Bild Spiele.

Two years ago (and earlier) Computer Bild Spiele was in my opinion pure shit. I started to read CBS 1,5 years ago, but first not every month. I don't liked the magazine, but at the beginning of the year 2009 was the magazine better and I bought it until this day every month. The new relaunched CBS is not a revolution, but they make many things better than earlier. The design is better and the quality of the reports are better just like the subject choice. 

But one thing that pisses me of is that there are seldom special-reports, columns or things like this. Other magazines like Consol Plus or M! Games (which are very luxuriously) have tons of them in every issue, which are very good.

Unfortunately, CBS has a very bad one in Germany shout. One says, the reports are for idiots and are badly investigated. It is right that CBS is not the best magazine, but it isn't badly as one says.

(Lol, I'm surprised that you know CBS  :^_^: )

----------


## fistons

> Un peu de culture, bordel.


Putain, y'a Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet dans ce clip.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Putain, y'a Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet dans ce clip.


Y'a un coté hypnotisant c'est affreux!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> I don't think so, they are many differents between Canard PC and Computer Bild Spiele.
> 
> Two years ago (and earlier) Computer Bild Spiele was in my opinion pure shit. I started to read CBS 1,5 years ago, but first not every month. I don't liked the magazine, but at the beginning of the year 2009 was the magazine better and I bought it until this day every month. The new relaunched CBS is not a revolution, but they make many things better than earlier. The design is better and the quality of the reports are better just like the subject choice. 
> 
> But one thing that pisses me of is that there are seldom special-reports, columns or things like this. Other magazines like Consol Plus or M! Games (which are very luxuriously) have tons of them in every issue, which are very good.
> 
> Unfortunately, CBS has a very bad one in Germany shout. One says, the reports are for idiots and are badly investigated. It is right that CBS is not the best magazine, but it isn't badly as one says.
> 
> (Lol, I'm surprised that you know CBS )


I don't know it  ::): . But Canard PC just made a new about it. Both magazine didn't accept a deal from Electronic Arts (if you want to test Dragon Age before everybody else, you have to promisse to give it a good notation).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tiens une vraie question sérieuse. 

Depuis qu'on a une nouvelle salle d'accueil des familles dans mon service, j'y pose mes vieux CPC (ce qui devrait me valloir un super karma à défaut d'abo gratuit). A chaque fois, je pense au pékin qui ne connait pas le mag et l'ouvre, pour voir. D'où ma question : est-ce que vous pensez à mettre en première page des news plus soft, pas trop hardcore, plutôt casual mais bien, pour hameçonner les futurs potentiels nouveaux lecteurs ?

----------


## TheToune

> Tiens une vraie question sérieuse. 
> 
> Depuis qu'on a une nouvelle salle d'accueil des familles dans mon service, j'y pose mes vieux CPC (ce qui devrait me valloir un super karma à défaut d'abo gratuit). A chaque fois, je pense au pékin qui ne connait pas le mag et l'ouvre, pour voir. D'où ma question : est-ce que vous pensez à mettre en première page des news plus soft, pas trop hardcore, plutôt casual mais bien, pour hameçonner les futurs potentiels nouveaux lecteurs ?


Ca serait un peu de la pub mensongère non ?  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pas vraiment. Si la première page est exempte de DTC ou de vannes hardcore ça permet que le nouveau lecteur lecteur passe en page deux.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pas vraiment. Si la première page est exempte de DTC ou de vannes hardcore ça permet que le nouveau lecteur lecteur passe en page deux.


Ce qu'il ne dit pas c'est que c'est un service Géronto donc la famille c'est mamie pour qui les JV c'est pas trop ça.

Donc au final le nouveau lectorat est limité.

Moi je fait ça chez mon Kiné 
Ou alors je les lui donne pour lui vu que c'est un geek.

----------


## TheToune

> Pas vraiment. Si la première page est exempte de DTC ou de vannes hardcore ça permet que le nouveau lecteur lecteur passe en page deux.


Mouais ...
Si c'est pour attirer le premier débile venu, lecteur d'autre magazines de JV pour abrutis je vois pas l'intérêt ... 
A la page deux il comprendra vite que la moitié du vocabulaire lui sera inaccessible, trop français et pas assez sms.  ::siffle::

----------


## Pelomar

En même temps là on part du principe que les gens commencent le magazine par le début.
Déjà que la moitié des canards commencent par lire l'ours, même une bonne partie des gens normaux attaquent un magazine en plein milieu, a fortiori pour un mag de jeux vidéo ou c'est là que se trouve le plus intéressant (les tests).

CQFD  :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> En même temps là on part du principe que les gens commencent le magazine par le début.
> Déjà que la moitié des canards commencent par lire l'ours, même une bonne partie des gens normaux attaquent un magazine en plein milieu, a fortiori pour un mag de jeux vidéo ou c'est là que se trouve le plus intéressant (les tests).
> 
> CQFD


Ben dans une salle d'attente en général oui, tu choppe le mag et tu l'ouvre en grand 
En général tu lis pas grand chose d'ailleurs.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mouais ...
> Si c'est pour attirer le premier débile venu, lecteur d'autre magazines de JV pour abrutis je vois pas l'intérêt ... 
> A la page deux il comprendra vite que la moitié du vocabulaire lui sera inaccessible, trop français et pas assez sms.


En tout cas une partie du lectorat ne se prend visiblement pas pour de la merde.

Sinon ma question était purement rédactionnelle, sans double sens, doléance ou critique sous-jacente. Simplement une question : vous porenez en compte ce facteur ou vous vous en cognez ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> En tout cas une partie du lectorat ne se prend visiblement pas pour de la merde.
> 
> Sinon ma question était purement rédactionnelle, sans double sens, doléance ou critique sous-jacente. Simplement une question : vous porenez en compte ce facteur ou vous vous en cognez ?


Je pense pas que ça nuise à cpc en tout cas que tu laisse trainer tes mag usagés dans la salle d'attente.

ça fera sans doute pas gagner de lectorat mais on sait jamais.
Vaut mieux ça que les jeter.

----------


## TheToune

> En tout cas une partie du lectorat ne se prend visiblement pas pour de la merde.


il n'y a pas de raison en même temps ...   :B): 

Je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de faires des première pages "différente" pour soit disant attirer un public plus large alors que le reste du mag ne bouge pas ... 
Ca na aucun interet ni pour la redaction ni pour le lecteur qui se serait fait tromper ...

----------


## xheyther

J'imagine un mec qui ouvre CPC, lit la première page, passe à la deuxième et se prend une grosse vanne trash bien grasse dans les mirrettes du genre "They, le FPS mystique est donc désormais en "pause", comme Sim et le commandant Cousteau en fait".
J'imagine aussi que le mec en question, s'il aime, va poursuivre sa lecture, et que s'il aime pas il va reposer le bousin.

Mais il va pas se mettre a crier "Ho mon dieu, j'ai été trompé !". Enfin bon faut arrêter avec les idées de complots partout et tout.

----------


## Euklif

Fin, qu'il se la prenne en première ou en deuxième page, est ce que vous pensez que cela soit si foncièrement différent?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> D'où ma question : est-ce que vous pensez à mettre en première page des news plus soft, pas trop hardcore, plutôt casual mais bien, pour hameçonner les futurs potentiels nouveaux lecteurs ?


Excuse moi mais j'ai rarement lu un truc aussi crétin  ::): 
Un magasine c'est un tout, ça se découpe pas en tranche. "Attention les jeunes, à partir de la page 15 faut plus lire hein, parce que y a des blagues après, faites gaffe !"

Le lecteur lambda comme tu dis, si ce qu'il lit lui plait, il continue à lire et tant mieux, il achètera peut-être le n° suivant ensuite ; si ce qu'il lit ne lui plait pas, bah il repose le mag' et fin de l'histoire.

Mais je ne connais personne qui se dit "tiens il est chouette ce magazine" juste parce qu'il a lu les 2 premières pages !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Une grosse vanne bien grasse dans les mirrettes.


Ca commence à me saoûler cette histoire de vanne bien grasse.
Les vannes bien grasses, c'est sur le forum. Sur le magazine, y en a vraiment pas beaucoup. J'en laisse passer 2 à gringo par numéro, mais ça me fait vraiment mal que ça soit tout ce qui soit retenu.

Y a beaucoup de vannes cruelles ou méchantes, mais du gras pas tant que ça. Putain, on dirait que vous lisez Patrick Sébastien Magazine.

----------


## El Gringo

Tiens c'est marrant avant ça allait, mais ça commence à me saouler moi aussi cette histoire...  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Patrick Sébastien Magazine.


 ::o:  ça existe ?  :Bave:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ca commence à me saoûler cette histoire de vanne bien grasse.
> Les vannes bien grasses, c'est sur le forum. Sur le magazine, y en a vraiment pas beaucoup. J'en laisse passer 2 à gringo par numéro, mais ça me fait vraiment mal que ça soit tout ce qui soit retenu.
> 
> Y a beaucoup de vannes cruelles ou méchantes, mais du gras pas tant que ça. Putain, on dirait que vous lisez Patrick Sébastien Magazine.


Il y a peut-être un vrai problème d'image... La dernière fois que j'ai discuté de CPC avec un gars qui connaît de nom mais ne le lit pas, il m'a sorti "Ouais mais paraît que c'est très humour pipi-caca comme magazine". Le titre doit pas aider, cela dit.

----------


## Pelomar

Si vous aviez fait des pages jardinage comme l'avait promis l'édito du premier numéro, on en serait pas là.

(Oui je sais, zoulou en a fait une, une fois)

----------


## xheyther

> Ca commence à me saoûler cette histoire de vanne bien grasse.
> Les vannes bien grasses, c'est sur le forum. Sur le magazine, y en a vraiment pas beaucoup. J'en laisse passer 2 à gringo par numéro, mais ça me fait vraiment mal que ça soit tout ce qui soit retenu.
> 
> Y a beaucoup de vannes cruelles ou méchantes, mais du gras pas tant que ça. Putain, on dirait que vous lisez Patrick Sébastien Magazine.


J'ai dit gras comme j'aurai pus dire cruel ou méchant justement. Je voulais juste insister sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas focaliser sur tromper ou pas le lectorat tout ça. Je considère qu'il faut prendre les texte comme ils sont et arrêter de dire que ça pourrais amener des gens à s'estimer flouer parce que quand je lis un truc qui me plait pas j'arrête juste, je crie pas au scandale.

Mais à la réflexion c'est vrai que je qualifierai pas l'humour du mag de gras (je suis même presque incapable de définir précisément ce que c'est une blague grasse), plutôt irrévérencieux/insolent, fin bon je suis pas doué pour ces trucs là.

Bref vous pouvez m'oubliez et reprendre une activité normale.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> J'ai dit gras comme j'aurai pus dire cruel ou méchant justement. Je voulais juste insister sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas focaliser sur tromper ou pas le lectorat tout ça. Je considère qu'il faut prendre les texte comme ils sont et arrêter de dire que ça pourrais amener des gens à s'estimer flouer parce que quand je lis un truc qui me plait pas j'arrête juste, je crie pas au scandale.
> 
> Mais à la réflexion c'est vrai que je qualifierai pas l'humour du mag de gras (je suis même presque incapable de définir précisément ce que c'est une blague grasse), plutôt irrévérencieux/insolent, fin bon je suis pas doué pour ces trucs là.
> 
> Bref vous pouvez m'oubliez et reprendre une activité normale.


 Humour gras : deux putes dans un ascenceur.
Humour insolent/irréverencieux : "They, le FPS mystique est donc désormais en "pause", comme Sim et le commandant Cousteau en fait"

----------


## xheyther

ah, bon j'ai bon alors c'est bien insolent et irrévérentieux.

Je peux avoir la suite de la blague grasse ?

Et je vais même éditer pour faire plaisir à Boulon (même si je suis sûr que ça va pas lui changer vie, peut être que ça lui fera plaisir, il a l'air tout triste...  ::'(:  )

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je peux avoir la suite de la blague grasse ?


J'ai mieux un topic entier http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=1607

----------


## jackft

> Ca commence à me saoûler cette histoire de vanne bien grasse.
> Les vannes bien grasses, c'est sur le forum. Sur le magazine, y en a vraiment pas beaucoup. J'en laisse passer 2 à gringo par numéro, mais ça me fait vraiment mal que ça soit tout ce qui soit retenu.
> 
> Y a beaucoup de vannes cruelles ou méchantes, mais du gras pas tant que ça. Putain, on dirait que vous lisez Patrick Sébastien Magazine.


Pas vraiment d'accord sur ce coup ! Des vannes bien grasses (ou jeux de mots bien gras) j'en vois dans beaucoup de pages moi, et surtout sur la couv, et dans les news. Mais c'est vrai qu'El Gringo était beaucoup plus trash à ses débuts dans Canard PC.

----------


## Boitameuh

Question : vous laisserez Thréanor pondre deux-trois PQ musique pour qu'il nous parle un peu des groupes de sauvages trop méconnus (genre Jesus Lizard, Fugazi, etc) ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Pas vraiment d'accord sur ce coup ! Des vannes bien grasses (ou jeux de mots bien gras) j'en vois dans beaucoup de pages moi, et surtout sur la couv, et dans les news.


Mais non ne dit pas de sottises, il n'y a que les deux blagues que boulon me laisse passer par numéro...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais c'est vrai qu'El Gringo était beaucoup plus trash à ses débuts dans Canard PC.


Leave Gringo alone  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mais non ne dit pas de sottises, il n'y a que les deux blagues que boulon me laisse passer par numéro...


Moi je trouve ça très bien, heureusement que tu es là pour relever le niveau.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La section download est déclarée ce jour No Boulon's Land.

----------


## Voodoonice

Lu les canards

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un kit Artine sur Matos.net le 02/11 avec 2 mois d'abonnement à CanardPC. Comment je fais pour en bénéficier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Tu l'installes dans un boitier, tu y branches une alim, une carte graphique et un disque dur et tu installes windows seven.

De rien.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Tu l'installes dans un boitier, tu y branches une alim, une carte graphique et une disque dur et tu installes windows seven.
> 
> De rien.


 ::XD::

----------


## L'invité

Le numéro 200, il s'est bien vendu?  ::o:

----------


## ShinSH

> Le numéro 200, il s'est bien vendu?


Je viens de croiser un gars qui le lisait sur la ligne 1. Ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas vu qqun le lire dans le metro, donc je suppute qu'il se soit bien vendu.  :Cigare:

----------


## Raphyo

> Je viens de croiser un gars qui le lisait sur la ligne 1. Ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas vu qqun le lire dans le metro, donc je suppute qu'il se soit bien vendu.


Moi aussi, sur la B  :Emo: , il me regardait bizarrement d'ailleurs (je le tenais aussi)  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi ce sous-titre, pourquoi ?  :Emo:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pas un truc qui remonte à la guerre entre cacas, roses, rouges et chaisplusqui, t'es sûr ?

----------


## Raphyo

> Pourquoi ce sous-titre, pourquoi ?




Spoiler Alert! 



La Page 12 du 202...




Spoiler Alert! 


Oh, j'oubliais, tu l'as pas reçu... ::ninja:: 



Mais il ce peut fortement que je me sois trompé en fait  :tired:

----------


## golwin

Comme J'ai trouvé super votre systeme de suivi d'abonnement, j'ai décidé de m'abonner pour 6 mois  :B): 
Bref, ça marche du feu de dieu. Par contre le suivi indique :

_11 numéros restant

Nombre d'exemplaire : 1
Numéros : 203 au 213 inclus
_

Je pensais que 6 mois = 12 numéros comme il y en a deux par mois.

Ou me gourge ?  ::huh::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils ratent 1 date de parution pour les fêtes de fin d'année et une pendant les vacances d'été. Restent donc tes 11. Ce doit être ça.

----------


## golwin

Ah oui, peut Ãªtre le numÃ©ro double?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Comme J'ai trouvé super votre systeme de suivi d'abonnement, j'ai décidé de m'abonner pour 6 mois 
> Bref, ça marche du feu de dieu. Par contre le suivi indique :
> 
> _11 numéros restant
> 
> Nombre d'exemplaire : 1
> Numéros : 203 au 213 inclus
> _
> 
> ...


Ben il n'y en a pas en aout.

----------


## golwin

J'ai pris un abonnement de 6 mois donc je ne les recevrai pas jusqu'en aout. Par contre, j'ai regardé hier soir sur le CPC n°202 et il est bien précisé sur la page abonnement : 6 mois = 11 numéros ; 1 an = 22...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je me permets de reposer la question concernant le 200eme maintenant que nous sommes arrivés au 202.

"Avez vous des retours sur la couverture ? Je la trouve chouette et visible, mais en contraste avec celles que l'on voyait dernièrement.
Est ce qu'un amateur de jeux video ne connaissant pas le canard va comprendre le sujet ?
Alors était ce un bon coup ou pas ?"

----------


## Anonyme871

La dernière preview de Dragon Age elle était dans quel canard ? Pas moyen de remettre la main dessus.

edit : http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC196.html  désolé.

----------


## punishthecat

> Alors était ce un bon coup ou pas ?


Euh... Non rien en fait...  ::P: h34r:

----------


## xheyther

J'ai vu Canard PC devant les autres mags de zeuxwidéos au Relay de la part dieu à Lyon :D  (devant bien en évidence et tout, et le 202 comme le HS MMO !)
Bon y'a peut être que moi que ça réjouit, mais voilà, c'était la minute de ma vie que je tenais à vous faire partager.

----------


## Anonyme871

Si Dragon Age Origin s'était appellé Baldur's Gate 3, aurait-il eu la même note ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Si Dragon Age Origin s'était appellé Baldur's Gate 3, aurait-il eu la même note ?


Bien sûr que non, on note avant tout les jeux en fonction de leur titre...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bien sûr que non, on note avant tout les jeux en fonction de leur titre...


Rho mais t'as compris ce que je voulais dire  ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

Pas toi ?  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

Gringo je suis fan de ton nouvel avatar.  ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

On va dire que la question était "Est-ce normal ?", ce à quoi je réponds "Oui". Merci.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je préférai ta période Borloo, moi...

 :Emo:

----------


## alx

T'as qu'à imaginer que c'est Borloo sous le masque.





 :Bave:

----------


## El Gringo

> T'as qu'à imaginer que c'est Borloo sous le masque.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai expliqué à Ezechiel, mais ça ne marche pas avec lui. J'ai un truc en attente qui lui plaire normalement...

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh oui...

It's business time...

----------


## El Gringo

Bon ben c'est loupé en fait...

(J'aurais dû le foutre sur la tête de borloo en plus mais c'était compliqué tout ça, quand j'aurai le temps je m'appliquerai, ou je demanderai à gregouze...  ::siffle:: )

----------


## chenoir

Une petite question qui me taraude, je sais pas si vous y avez déja répondu, mais bon :

Pourquoi certaines images du mag sont retournées (textes à l'envers, etc..). Par exemple dans l'A venir de Venetica. Est-ce une manière de pouvoir publier des screens de l'éditeur normalement interdits, ou est-ce juste dans un souci esthétique?

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-ce une manière de pouvoir publier des screens de l'éditeur normalement interdits?


Aucun risque non.

----------


## chenoir

Sait-on jamais, en modifiant un screenshot il pourrait ne plus rentrer dans le cadre légal d'un NDA. Je n'y connais rien donc je supposais  ::ninja:: .

----------


## La Mimolette

Non ça, c'est quand Chat prend sa dose d'herbe à chat! Enfin si je ne m'abuse!

----------


## Froyok

> Non ça, c'est quand Chat prend sa dose d'herbe à chat! Enfin si je ne m'abuse!


Chat-bite !
Chat, c'est toi qui y'est !

----------


## Lunik

C'est qui le journaliste de chez Canard PC qui jouait à Assassin's Creed 2 chez Clément Apap? Qu'il se dénonce.

----------


## O.Boulon

Personne.

----------


## Lunik

Il assume pas de jouer à la console :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais tu parles de quoi en fait ?

----------


## Lunik

http://www.liberation.fr/culture/060...ssin-s-creed-2

33:25, je suis pas fou quand même, il dit bien qu'il a commencé le jeu avec un ami de CPC, un journaliste? Du coup, si c'est avéré, z'avez aimé?

----------


## O.Boulon

Comptez pas sur moi pour critiquer l'orientation sexuelle d'ackboo et ses choix de vie !

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Comptez pas sur moi pour critiquer l'orientation sexuelle d'ackboo et ses choix de vie !


 Ni pour balancer, d'ailleurs, sinon Boulon, t'a reçu mon mp ?

----------


## Bah

> Baldur's Gate 3,


'tain je l'ai encore lu faux ce titre de jeu !!!

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je préférai ta période Borloo, moi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ::lol::  OUI  ::lol::  
Jean Louis...  ::wub:: 





> C'est exactement ce que j'ai expliqué à Ezechiel, mais ça ne marche pas avec lui. J'ai un truc en attente qui lui plaire normalement...


 :Bave:  
J'ai mon avatar Cate/Beatrice au chaud maintenant, give it to me baby  ::wub:: 




> Bon ben c'est loupé en fait...


 ::'(: 




> (J'aurais dû le foutre sur la tête de borloo en plus mais c'était compliqué tout ça, quand j'aurai le temps je m'appliquerai, ou je demanderai à gregouze... )


May non, redeviens le Jean Louis que j'ai connu  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo



----------


## Manu Le Troll

Dites, j'ai un petit dossier à faire en Eco sur une entreprise qui travaille dans le domaine de la presse. J'ai évidemment pensé à mon Canard favori. Est-il possible de trouver des infos quelque part ? (chiffres, historique, etc)

----------


## jakbonhom

C'est les rouges ou les bleus qui ont gagné?  :tired:

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est les rouges ou les bleus qui ont gagné?


Vu le temps qu'a passé Jean Louis dans les bistrots, je parie sur les rouges  :;):

----------


## M0zArT

Hello,

Question über urgente (réponse avant 17h30 si possible !) : Combien de personnes compte le staff CPC (y compris les rédacteurs qui ne participent pas à tous les numéros) ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Une douzaine.

----------


## M0zArT

Ok, merci M'sieur Boulon !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Dites, j'ai un petit dossier à faire en Eco sur une entreprise qui travaille dans le domaine de la presse. J'ai évidemment pensé à mon Canard favori. Est-il possible de trouver des infos quelque part ? (chiffres, historique, etc)


Nan désolé, on ne communique pas les chiffres du mag'.

----------


## Akodo

> Une douzaine.


On va pouvoir vous appeler les œufs  ::ninja:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


vidéos

----------


## MxPx

j'ai cru entendre que vous alliez faire un numero speciale eve online a l'occasion de la sortie de eveonline ?  est ce bien vrai ? ou s'agit-il juste d'un article ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Majuscule, orthographe et patience.
Il y aura un Hors Série CanardPC MMO sur Eve Online. Mais pas tout de suite.

----------


## olivarius

> Majuscule, orthographe et patience.
> Il y aura un Hors Série CanardPC MMO sur Eve Online. Mais pas tout de suite.


 ::lol:: 
Un numéro qui sera intéressant même pour ceux qui ne joue pas au jeu (contrairement à WoW  ::ninja:: )

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, ça plaira aussi aux fans d'Excel.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Entièrement rédigé par half ?  :Bave:

----------


## Guest

> Entièrement rédigé par half ?


Eve cé biun mé cé un peu kompluké qan maime, donque voissi un guidde pour le savoir y joué

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Boulon, est-ce que tu relis et corriges les tests réalisés par Casque ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Jamais.
Je te rappelle que c'est lui qui signe mes chèques en fin de mois.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Casque aurait plus de poids qu'EA pour faire plier le rédac' chef ?

Vache, quel homme  ::love::

----------


## jpjmarti

> Jamais.
> Je te rappelle que c'est lui qui signe mes chèques en fin de mois.


En tant que rédac chef ? Sur un bateau, l'armateur embarqué et propriétaire obéit aux ordres du commandant.

----------


## O.Boulon

On est "à côté" du canal de l'Ourcq. Pas dessus.

----------


## golwin

Enfin, vous êtes un peu tous dans le même bateau quand même...
->[]

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Je te rappelle que c'est lui qui signe mes chèques en fin de mois.


D'où ma question. :^_^:

----------


## Harvester

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé mais est-ce qu'un abonnement va être proposé pour Canard PC Hardware ? 

Parce que je suis super fainéant et que même si je ne le lirais pas ça fera de la thune pour la rédac  ::P:  En même temps j'suis con, je pourrais demander à Raphi de me le livrer, cheveux au vent et bière à la main. Avec le mot magique, tout est possible  :B):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé mais est-ce qu'un abonnement va être proposé pour Canard PC Hardware ?


C'était prévu à partir du 3e ou 4e numéro il me semble.

----------


## Akodo

Vous décorez la rédac pour noël ou pas ?

(C'est une vraie question).

----------


## lokideath

Avec une crèche ? Ou pas, Monsieur Chat risque de bouffer Jésus et El Gringo risque de... Non je préfère ne pas le dire...


Oh oui une crèche !!  ::o:

----------


## Anton

Owi  :Bave: 

*Boulon* ferait naturellement le bœuf, *Casque* la Vierge Marie, *Gringo* ferait Ioseph, *half* l'âne, les Rois Mages respectivement *Monsieur Chat*, *Emile Zoulou* et *Kahn Lust*, le *lapin/Couly* de CPC incarnerait le ptit Jesus Ramirez y Gonzalez... 

Bon après il reste les seconds couteaux  :tired: 

 :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## lokideath

Je ne sais pas comment va le prendre Casque  ::o: .

----------


## Anton

En tant que _Vierge_ Marie, il n'a pas 36 façons de prendre la chose  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais j'en trouve bien 4-5 sans chercher, déjà...

----------


## L'invité

Vous auriez pas la liste de tous les numéros avec un article de GMB?
J'en aurais besoin pour réviser mes cours de droit que j'ai en IUT info. (on fait que des trucs que j'ai lu dans CPC)
C'est tellement plus cool de réviser avec ses CPC qu'avec des cours pourris.  :Cigare:

----------


## Bibule

Dans vos tests et autres "à venir", vous entendez quoi par "feeling des armes" (notamment dans le test de L4D2 et l'à venir de Metro 2033 pour ne citez qu'eux)? 
J'ai du mal à saisir le sens de ce terme.

Edit: Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'impression de "puissance" que donne les armes.

Si tu veux comparer, teste FEAR et Far Cry 2, tu verras la différence.

----------


## Anton

Derrière la rédac de CPC, à Pantin, ils se sont aménagé un stand de tir avec toutes les armes du marché. Comme ça, ils peuvent comparer le réalisme des sons, de l'effet visuel de recul, des dégâts, de la portée dans les jeux vidéo.

Voilà.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Derrière la rédac de CPC, à Pantin, ils se sont aménagé un stand de tir avec toutes les armes du marché. Comme ça, ils peuvent comparer le réalisme des sons, de l'effet visuel de recul, des dégâts, de la portée dans les jeux vidéo.
> 
> Voilà.


Ahah...
Tu crois pas si bien dire.

----------


## Logan

> Ahah...
> Tu crois pas si bien dire.


Et vous canardez (  ::ninja::  ) sur des boîtes de Fallout 3 / Hulk / CoD 6 alignées ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et vous canardez (  ) sur des boîtes de Fallout 3 / Hulk / CoD 6 alignées ?


Non, Gringo se canarde les attributs reproducteurs ((c) Couly).
Quant à savoir s'il mérite un Darwin Award...

----------


## Phenixy

> Ahah...
> Tu crois pas si bien dire.


M'est avis qu'il se passe des choses peu orthodoxes dans ce bâtiment désaffecté post-tchernobylien...  :tired:

----------


## Drcouleur

> M'est avis qu'il se passe des choses peu orthodoxes dans ce bâtiment désaffecté post-tchernobylien...


A propos de bâtiment post-tchernobylien, est-ce que l'armoire à cigares peut me dire quand sort le magajine spécial hardware sur les portables de malades?  (prévu le 1er décembre, mais était-ce bien 2009...?)

----------


## Pelomar

> Et vous canardez (  ) sur des boîtes de Fallout 3 / Hulk / CoD 6 alignées ?


Ils chopent les lecteurs qui viennent demander un autographe, leur forte corpulence permet a Gringo de s'entrainer sur des cibles mouvantes même avec 3 grammes.

----------


## Goji

Et sinon, pour mon slibar ?

----------


## alx



----------


## Goji

Soit j'ai zappé le résultat du concours, soit il y a toujours un slip à gagner…
… non ?!?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Soit j'ai zappé le résultat du concours, soit il y a toujours un slip à gagner…
> … non ?!?


Quelle synchro :
http://www.canardpc.com/news-41953-r...s_papiers.html

----------


## Goji

:Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo: 
NE M'EMPECHAY PAS DE SAUTAY PAR LA FENETRE, JE BOSSE AU REZ DE CHAUSSEE !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Te plains pas, t'aurais pu bosser en sous-sol.

----------


## chtiprof

J'ai acheté mon écran avec ma nouvelle config (un samsung syncmaster 2233 rz). J'ai le choix entre acheter une ati 5870 (ou 5850) ou attendre la sortie des nvidia nouvelle génération. Dans tous les cas je suis dans l'expectative d'attendre février (confirmé aujourd'hui par la lecture de mon magazine préféré). 
J'en viens à ma question: depuis maintenant 1 mois, je n'ai pas de news concernant les nvidia. De part mon vendeur (....et ami), je sais qu'il y aura plusieurs déclinaisons mais à part ça ..... rien d'autre. Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles plus fraiches ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Toi t'as pas lu Canard pc récemment tu en aurais eu des non nouvelle de Nvidia.
Et prend toi le CPC hardware n°3 qui répondra a toutes tes question en matière de carte.

En gros avec un 22" je pense que tu peux t'arrêter sur les 5000.

----------


## chtiprof

> Toi t'as pas lu Canard pc récemment tu en aurais eu des non nouvelle de Nvidia.
> Et prend toi le CPC hardware n°3 qui répondra a toutes tes question en matière de carte.
> 
> En gros avec un 22" je pense que tu peux t'arrêter sur les 5000.


je l'ai acheté ce matin et je suis à la page 31 ... pas de nouvelle de nvidia jusque là (hors mis pour me dire que la gtx 295 est obsolète (hip ... je suis preneur perso si elle si obsolète que ça ^^)

Certes m'arrêter sur la 5000 .. j'y ai pensé mais c'est bannir la 3D et je ne me vois pas acheter une nvidia actuellement alors que les nouvelles, compatibles dx11 vont arriver ... J'espère avoir ainsi recadré ma question, non pas en terme de perf mais en  terme de possibilités ...

----------


## Grokararma

Salut les canards!
Si il y a des utilisateurs de l'Iphone par ici...
Voilà, c'est bientôt l'anniv' de mon colloc possesseur de cet engin et j'aimerai lui offrir Doom Classic dessus. Mais voilà, est ce que je peux l'acheter via Itunes PC (pas de mac, ni rien d'apple en fait) et lui offrir l'application?
J'ai vu les offres de "cartes 10€" etc, mais ça me branche pas trop. Et j'ai pas envie de donner 5€ à tonton apple pour me retrouver avec une application qui ne me servira jamais...C'est possible?

----------


## alx

Hey, d'après vous, pourquoi ce topic est-il dans la section "*Canard PC - le Magazine*" ?


Les questions à la con, c'est par là, pour le matos y'a des sections dédiées également.

Merci de ne pas déféquer en dehors des clous.

----------


## El Gringo

> Hey, d'après vous, pourquoi ce topic est-il dans la section "*Canard PC - le Magazine*" ?
> 
> 
> Les questions à la con, c'est par là, pour le matos y'a des sections dédiées également.
> 
> Merci de ne pas déféquer en dehors des clous.


C'est vrai, mais c'est un peu rude comme réponse tout de même...  :Emo:

----------


## alx

Mince, pourtant à trois reprises je l'ai réécrit en ajoutant des gentillesses.

----------


## El Gringo

> Mince, pourtant à trois reprises je l'ai réécrit en ajoutant des gentillesses.





> Hey, d'après *vous*, pourquoi ce topic est-il dans la section "Canard PC - le Magazine" ?
> 
> 
> Les questions à la con, c'est par là, pour le matos y'a des sections dédiées également.
> 
> *Merci* de ne pas déféquer en dehors des clous.


J'ai trouvé le vouvoiement, le merci, mais pour la troisième gentillesse j'ai du mal honnêtement... Des clous ?

----------


## Crealkiller

> *déféquer*


Il aurai pu être beaucoup moins gentil que ça ^^

----------


## El Gringo

Allez, va pour déféquer...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ahah...
> Tu crois pas si bien dire.


Vous allez en stand de tir?

----------


## Grokararma

Whoupsy!
Désolé...j'ai trouvé le topic avec la fonction "recherche" ::|: 
Je range mon barda, tirez pas à vue!

----------


## O.Boulon

Et les gars, je commence à en avoir marre de vous voir sauter à la gorge du premier qui commet une errreur...
Vous êtes peut être là depuis plus longtemps, vous connaissez mieux les usages, mais ça ne vous en rend pas vraiment meilleur.

En plus, c'est notre boulot à nous et si vous commencez à défoncer tout le monde qu'on arrive, va falloir qu'on arrête de traîner sur le forum et qu'on bosse sur le magazine.

----------


## chtiprof

Je ne pense m'être trompé de section dans la mesure où ma question arrive à la lecture du magazine. J'ai fini (ou presque, je n'ai pas lu les comparatifs) de le feuilleter. On parle beaucoup des CG ATI (normal il n'y a qu'elles sur le marché.. en photo du moins ^^). Je pense que j'aurais simplement aimé avoir des nouvelles sur l'avancée des Nvidia (Doc TB aurait pu coucher avec la standardiste de chez Nvidia pour lui soutirer quelque information): j'ai peut être mal lu mais à part lire qu'ils ont du retard, que c'est pas évident de graver à cette échelle et que.. ba c'est tout. En fait je n'en sais pas plus à ce sujet après avoir lu me magazine. D'où ma question (qui risque de rester sans réponse je crois) : qui a des nouveles fraiches de chez Nvidia ? (de mon côté je commence à croire qu'ils ne s'attendaient pas à voir ati sortir ces nouvelles CG avec de telles performances et que leur nouveauté ne soit peut être pas à la hauteur (en terme de perf ou de prix)

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> D'où ma question (qui risque de rester sans réponse je crois) : qui a des nouveles fraiches de chez Nvidia ? (de mon côté je commence à croire qu'ils ne s'attendaient pas à voir ati sortir ces nouvelles CG avec de telles performances et que leur nouveauté ne soit peut être pas à la hauteur (en terme de perf ou de prix)


Ben du coup, la réponse d'alx, pour fraîche qu'elle soit, est valable : la section Hardware regorge de gens dont on se demande ce qu'ils font de leurs journées, vu qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un au courant de la moindre rumeur... C'en est même louche.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh... Pourquoi tu ne postes pas ta question sur le topic du CanardPC Hardware ?
Parce que ce fil est réservé aux trucs intéressants, genre nous, les jeux vidéo et nous et les jeux vidéo, je crois....

----------


## jpjmarti

> Euh... Pourquoi tu ne postes pas ta question sur le topic du CanardPC Hardware ?
> Parce que ce fil est réservé aux trucs intéressants, genre nous, les jeux vidéo et nous et les jeux vidéo, je crois....


Au sujet de "vous", je me demandais (en passant) si le chef Boulon avait invité le reste de la rédac pour profiter de sa nouvelle cuisine et de l'armoire à saveurs. Accessoirement (et si oui), quel était le menu ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Velouté de whey assaisonné de coca et d'un filet de redbull avec sa barre snickers trempée dans du sang de gringo

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca va venir, on attend que les bouclages cessent de se succéder à un rythme de Grindcore et on fait une grande Saveur-Partie !

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ca va venir, on attend que les bouclages cessent de se succéder à un rythme de Grindcore et on fait une grande Saveur-Partie !


J'en profite pour évoquer un regret... celui des recettes de cuisine dans le canard. Peut-être manquez-vous maintenant d'idée, chacun ayant écrit son ou ses secrets favoris, mais il y a peut-être des canards à même de nous proposer des recettes (je ne parle pas pour moi).

La recette donnait une touche vraiment très particulière à CPC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, ouais, elle revient là...

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ouais, ouais, elle revient là...


Alors je vous aime tous (Christmas spirit).

----------


## LaVaBo

En fait le plus intéressant c'est l'armoire à saveurs de Gringo, les petits sachets d'herbes aromatiques, un tour du monde du goût, de l'Afghanistan au Maroc en passant par le Liban, avec parfois un petit détour par l'espace, loin là-haut au-dessus des nuages.

----------


## MamaNn

Vous avez reçu d'autres courriers DU lecteur aussi sympathiques que celui du n° 202 ?

----------


## El Gringo

Pas depuis non, pas à ma connaissance en tout cas... Par contre on a reçu un superbe colis avec des crèmes anti-rides, des graines de thym (prononcer time), des masques anti-grippe et des alcootests, c'était rudement cool (je ne balance pas le bienfaiteur parce que je ne poukave qu'aux flics).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca arrive souvent les petits colis sympas ?

J'hésite mais chez moi y'a que du fromage qui pue, si y'a du retard à la Poste ça va être horrible, et y'a de grande chances que le GIGN croit à un colis piégé du coup.

----------


## MamaNn

> Par contre on a reçu un superbe colis avec des crèmes anti-rides, des graines de thym (prononcer time), des masques anti-grippe et des alcootests, c'était rudement cool (je ne balance pas le bienfaiteur parce que je ne poukave qu'aux flics).


C'est pas plutôt Sonia qui a commandé chez Yves Rocher (ou consorts) et qui a choisi de se faire livrer au boulot ?  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est pas plutôt Sonia qui a commandé chez Yves Rocher (ou consorts) et qui a choisi de se faire livrer au boulot ?


Tu sous-entends donc que Sonia pourrait s'acheter de la crème anti-ride, ça va lui faire plaisir...




> Ca arrive souvent les petits colis sympas ?
> 
> J'hésite mais chez moi y'a que du fromage qui pue, si y'a du retard à la Poste ça va être horrible, et y'a de grande chances que le GIGN croit à un colis piégé du coup.


Non, pas (assez) souvent, de temps en temps quoi... Sinon le fromage qui pue y'a un Suisse qui est venu nous en apporter (deux !), et ils avaient dû gagner un concours c'était vraiment énorme (surtout pour moi qui n'aime pas du tout ça). Par contre c'est une bonne idée de nous l'envoyer, rien que pour faire chier les postiers (surtout ceux qui nous piquent des jeux, on verra si ça les intéressera autant)...

----------


## Froyok

Question existentielle :
C'est quoi cette news ?  ::O: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=14677

Tombé dessus pas hasard en fouillant les news pour trouver des images de mass effect.

----------


## Twisted

Tout le monde sait que c'est pas "mass effect" mais bien "lesbienne" que tu as tapé pour tomber sur cette news. 
Ne fait donc pas l'innocent. :tired:

----------


## Froyok

:tired: 


J'ai déjà le jeu !  ::ninja::

----------


## Lapinaute

Plop

En me promenant sur materiel.net pour faire peur a ma CB (tu vois ce qui arrive aux CB des autres geeks !...) impossible de trouver la config Canhard III, ils ont encore la V.II.

Ma question du jour est donc pourquoi .... pourquoi les ornithorynques lillipuciens velus unijambistes bleus de Papouasie ne sont ils pas cannibales ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah oui, les fromages du suisse...
Tant qu'ils étaient au frigo, dés que Monsieur Chat mettait les pieds dans notre bureau, on entendait les trompettes de l'Apocalypse olfactive qui se préparaient à tonner.
Et puis un jour, il se sont volatilisés, sans doute par auto combustion.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je pense que c'est le choux moisi de Kahn Lust qui a pris vie et s'est levé pour les embarquer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouaip et ils sont partis en Picardie, pour fonder une famille là où personne ne le remarquera ni ne le jugera.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce ne serait pas quelqu'un qui aurait tout simplement nettoyer le frigo ?
Heuuu... Attendez... Nooooon, ce n'est pas possible.  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouaip et ils sont partis en Picardie, pour fonder une famille là où personne ne le remarquera ni ne le jugera.


Énorme !  :^_^:

----------


## johnclaude

Dites, Gringo parle d'un colis arrivé, y a un "concourt" du truc le plus délirant que vous puissiez recevoir? Bon j'avoue j'ai un cadeau à envoyer à Gringo pour lui faire montre de toute l'affection que je lui porte. Alors en guise de spoiler je précise juste que
1) c'est un collector inestimable
2) il pourra en faire profiter ses collègues.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dites, Gringo parle d'un colis arrivé, y a un "concourt" du truc le plus délirant que vous puissiez recevoir?


Putain mais oui ! Un concours, voilà ce qu'il nous fallait pour vous motiver à nous gâter ! Il va sans dire qu'il n'y a aucun prix à gagner mais que le fait de participer est super gratifiant (essayez un peu, vous verrez  :Bave: ). 
Quand à une preuve d'amour je suis toujours pour, surtout si on peut la mettre sur sa tête, dans sa bouche ou n'importe où en fait... Quoi qu'il en soit j'adore les chapeaux et les déguisements tu peux pas te gourrer. Mais bon c'est déjà sympa d'y avoir pensé en fait, pas la peine de te casser le cul ma reconnaissance t'es déjà acquise.

----------


## johnclaude

Non mais j'ai un truc que je gardais pour le revendre en 2050 sur ebay quand ça serait un super collector, mais bon je l'aurai perdu d'ici là. Allez un dernier élément d'indice: c'est un produit culturel.

----------


## El Gringo

Un pin's ?

----------


## El Gringo

Qui vient de nous appeler pour nous demander comment faire du VoIP dans WoW ?  :tired:

----------


## johnclaude

Mieux, bien mieux. Le genre de truc qui fait rêver les ménagères. Le genre de truc qui fera dire à toute la rédac "El Krinkgo et chauneclaude, c'est tes nasssi c'est tes ssssalauds" (oui c'est chaud à écrire avec l'accent allemand).
Bref, rassure toi grâce à moi tu vas bientôt pouvoir emballer  :;):

----------


## El Gringo

> Bref, rassure toi grâce à moi tu vas bientôt pouvoir emballer


Du scotch, j'en étais sûr !

----------


## johnclaude

Du scotch culturel  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Culturel + Aide à Choper + Gringo = Un bouquin de Oui Oui imbibé au GHB ?

----------


## johnclaude

Y a de l'idée. Faut dire que mon dernier cadeau à la rédac a eu un test pitoyable dans cpc, là j'ai du challenge.

----------


## ducon

Demandez aux éditeurs d’envoyer les jeux avec des fromages qui puent.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Culturel + Aide à Choper + Gringo = Un bouquin de *Oni Oni* imbibé au GHB ?


Là j'achète  ::o: .

----------


## lokideath

Qui ouvre le courrier destiné à la redac ?

----------


## El Gringo

Monsieur Coupe-papier.

----------


## lokideath

> Monsieur Coupe-papier.


Elle est bonne, sincèrement. Dans ce cas je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire, et merci de cette réponse prompte et précise.

----------


## El Gringo

> Dans ce cas je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire, et merci de cette réponse prompte et précise.


Non arrête, je disais ça pour déconner ! Mon dieu, j'ai peur qu'il soit déjà trop tard, qu'est ce que j'ai fait... Je crois que j'ai une choucroute sur la conscience, je ne m'en remettrai jamais...  ::cry::

----------


## lokideath

Sérieusement, faut pas laisser sortir El Gringo la nuit, c'est trop dangereux. Je comptais juste envoyer un courrier à M. Coupe Papier, c'est tout, y a pas de choucroute, je t'assure. Tu vois une choucroute ? Non donc tu peux te calmer, on respire profondément, on pense à un endroit paisible ou Boulon n'est pas présent et on va faire un petit dodo bien nécessaire. 

Le SAMU c'est le 15 au cas où, c'est toujours utile.

:smileyadaptéàlasituation:

----------


## El Gringo

> Le SAMU c'est le 15 au cas où, c'est toujours utile.


La dernière fois que j'ai voulu appeler les flics, je suis tombé sur le samu (j'ai toujours confondu ces putain de numéros). Autant vous dire que les ambulanciers sont moyennement doués pour contenir une bande de racailles enragées.  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

Tiens je repense à l'histoire de courrier, et je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui nous ont expédié des lettres/colis auxquels on n'a pas répondu (parce que c'était anonyme, parce que le bienfaiteur ne nous a pas précisé son pseudo sur le forum (quand il en a un) et qu'on n'envoie pas de vrais courriers nous (faut pas déconner), parce qu'une énorme mite nous a attaqué quand on s'apprêtait enfin à rendre justice à l'expéditeur...). C'est super sympa et ça nous fait toujours plaisir (même quand c'est pourri genre les fromages qui tuent du faux suisse). 
Voilà c'est tout, merci à vous.
PS : Les mecs qui disent des choses sympa sur le forum, c'est gentil aussi. Moins, mais gentil quand même. Alors merci aussi (mais moins), même si on peut vous répondre directement, vous. Mais là c'est fait d'avance (et de retard) comme ça on est tranquilles. Merci les gars.
PPS : A tous les gars qui pensent des choses gentilles mais qui ne les expriment pas : on se comprend.
Edit pour les autres : Allez vous faire enculer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahah, j'adore voir Gringo le gentil tenaillé par la honte d'avoir lancé un concours "envoyez nous des cadeaux"...
Depuis qu'il a posté le message, vendredi soir, il nous dit "vous croyez qu'ils ont compris que c'était une blague, parce que je serais gêné si on recevait des trucs, non mais vous comprenez, c'est malpoli de demander, ouhlalala, j'ai honte de ce que j'ai fait, faudrait peut être que je leur en parle, misère, seigneur Jésus christ".

----------


## Pelomar

Avant on avait Gringo qui venait tempérer les "BORDEL JE VOUS CHIE TOUS DANS LA GUEULE TAS DE GROSSE MERDES" de Boulon, maintenant c'est Boulon qui tente d'éviter une réputation trop soft a Canard PC, quel beau tandem.

----------


## Anonyme871

> quel beau tandem.


 ::wub::

----------


## ShinSH

J'aurais plutôt dit ça:

----------


## gun

J'adore ton avatar Gringo ?  ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

> Ahah, j'adore voir Gringo le gentil tenaillé par la honte d'avoir lancé un concours "envoyez nous des cadeaux"...
> Depuis qu'il a posté le message, vendredi soir, il nous dit "vous croyez qu'ils ont compris que c'était une blague, parce que je serais gêné si on recevait des trucs, non mais vous comprenez, c'est malpoli de demander, ouhlalala, j'ai honte de ce que j'ai fait, faudrait peut être que je leur en parle, misère, seigneur Jésus christ".


Damned, démasqued ! Bon vous avez compris les gens, si vous voulez me mettre mal à l'aise (voire carrément me foutre la honte) il faut m'envoyer des trucs. Plus vous serez généreux, moins je saurais où me mettre... Ce n'est pas très agréable pour moi, mais ça peut être très amusant pour vous donc si vous manquez d'idées, je peux vous aider : une petite liqueur locale, une bouteille d'alcool industriel, de l'argent, un déguisement, du détergent, des arômes pour cigarettes, un bon pour une Rama Yade, une surprise... 




> J'adore ton avatar Gringo ?


C'est normal.  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

> Damned, démasqued ! Bon vous avez compris les gens, si vous voulez me mettre mal à l'aise (voire carrément me foutre la honte) il faut m'envoyer des trucs. Plus vous serez généreux, moins je saurais où me mettre... Ce n'est pas très agréable pour moi, mais ça peut être très amusant pour vous donc si vous manquez d'idées, je peux vous aider : une petite liqueur locale, une bouteille d'alcool industriel, de l'argent, un déguisement, du détergent, des arômes pour cigarettes, un bon pour une Rama Yade, une surprise...



C'est bon, je crois qu'on les a bien baisé les cons ! Demande du coca zéro...

----------


## El Gringo

PS : Et du coca zéro.

----------


## b0b0

Tiens, j'en avais parlé à Zoulou, je m'en souviens. Je voulais faire un concours que j'avais déjà lu dans un vieux spirou. Ou le but c'était de poster trop nimp avec un timbre directement dessus (pas d'enveloppe, que l'objet) et que le truc arrive vraiment. Mon rêve ça serait de le faire, perso j'ai pas mal d'idées.  ::ninja:: 
Si vous voulez recevoir à longueur de journée des merdes ou des trucs dégueulasses j'attends votre feu vert.

:grandsourrire:

----------


## Akodo

Tiens d'ailleurs on la trouve où l'adresse de la rédac sur le site, j'ai pas de CPC sous la main pour vérifier ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Tiens, j'en avais parlé à Zoulou, je m'en souviens. Je voulais faire un concours que j'avais déjà lu dans un vieux spirou. Ou le but c'était de poster trop nimp avec un timbre directement dessus (pas d'enveloppe, que l'objet) et que le truc arrive vraiment. Mon rêve ça serait de le faire, perso j'ai pas mal d'idées. 
> Si vous voulez recevoir à longueur de journée des merdes ou des trucs dégueulasses j'attends votre feu vert.
> 
> :grandsourrire:


Quand j'étais petit j'ai envoyé un caleçon timbré à mes cousins, pour qu'il garde sa forme j'avais découpé des cannettes et déroulé les parois pour les fixer sur le tissu (c'est compliquer à expliquer et c'est dangereux à manipuler, en vrai)... Ben c'était arrivé. Et j'ai reçu un paquet de chips timbré (et vidé) en retour (mais j'habitais pas à pantin  :tired: ). Bref c'est pas moi qui chercherait à te décourager...




> Tiens d'ailleurs on la trouve où l'adresse de la rédac sur le site, j'ai pas de CPC sous la main pour vérifier ?


Ici : "El Gringo, Presse Non Stop, 199 avenue Jean Lolive, 93500 Pantin".

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais soyez fous !

Envoyez toutes vos merdes à

"Ministère de l'identité Nationale, de l'Intégration de force et du développement Solitaire,
199 rue Jean Lolive
93500 Pantin".

----------


## El Gringo

Euh... N'oubliez pas de préciser Presse non stop quelque part aussi, on n'est pas la seule boite au 199 en fait. On est les seuls qui pourraient correspondre à un tel ministère, mais je ne suis pas sûr que le facteur le sache...

----------


## b0b0

> Quand j'étais petit j'ai envoyé un caleçon timbré à mes cousins, pour qu'il garde sa forme j'avais découpé des cannettes et déroulé les parois pour les fixer sur le tissu (c'est compliquer à expliquer et c'est dangereux à manipuler, en vrai)... Ben c'était arrivé. Et j'ai reçu un paquet de chips timbré (et vidé) en retour (mais j'habitais pas à pantin ). Bref c'est pas moi qui chercherait à te décourager...


 :^_^: J'arrive pas à imaginer le truc avec les canettes  ::ninja:: 

Mais ça pourrait être sympa à mettre en place.

Je vais essayer de timbrer une chips, je marque 'fragile' dessus je pense qu'elle arrivera intacte .

----------


## El Gringo

> J'arrive pas à imaginer le truc avec les canettes


En fait j'avais rigidifié le calebard en agrafant des parois de cannettes dessus. C'était rudement intelligent.





> Je vais essayer de timbrer une chips, je marque 'fragile' dessus je pense qu'elle arrivera intacte .


Impec.

----------


## TheToune

> Quand j'étais petit j'ai envoyé un caleçon timbré à mes cousins, pour qu'il garde sa forme j'avais découpé des cannettes et déroulé les parois pour les fixer sur le tissu (c'est compliquer à expliquer et c'est dangereux à manipuler, en vrai)... Ben c'était arrivé. Et j'ai reçu un paquet de chips timbré (et vidé) en retour (mais j'habitais pas à pantin ). Bref c'est pas moi qui chercherait à te décourager...
> 
> 
> Ici : "El Gringo, Presse Non Stop, 199 avenue Jean Lolive, 93500 Pantin".


 ::O: 


Pourquoi faire ça ? Pourquoi envoyer un caleçon a tes cousins ? pourquoi fallait t'il qu'il garde sa forme ?
 ::huh:: 

Il n'y a pas que le caleçon qui est  timbré a mon avis ...  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Et un jour, il va nous écrire et nous demander

"Qu'est ce qui est important pour travailler chez CanardPC ?"
Et on te répondra
"Envoyez un caleçon par la poste et ses cousins".

Et tu comprendras alors cette parabole.
Et tu pleureras.

----------


## TheToune

> Et un jour, il va nous écrire et nous demander
> 
> "Qu'est ce qui est important pour travailler chez CanardPC ?"
> Et on te répondra
> "Envoyez un caleçon par la poste et ses cousins".
> 
> Et tu comprendras alors cette parabole.
> Et tu pleureras.


Je pleure déjà ...  ::cry:: 

Mon esprit est trop faible pour digérer tous vos étranges rituel  :tired:

----------


## Mug Bubule

Vous pensez quoi du refroidissement a l'huile ? Efficace ? Pas trop contraignant ? ... ?

----------


## El Gringo

En tout cas ça m'intéresse.

----------


## La Mimolette

El Gringo j'voulais t'envoyer une bouteille de Grants, mais je me suis dit que c'était d'la mauvaise qualité... Alors je vais mettre toutes mes économies que j'aurai gagné en cumulant 2 boulots ce mois-ci en plus des cours et de mes enfants à ma charge pour t'offrir un vrai scotch Ecossais.

Non, j'déconne... j'ai pas d'enfants à ma charge.

----------


## El Gringo

> El Gringo j'voulais t'envoyer une bouteille de Grants, mais je me suis dit que c'était d'la mauvaise qualité... Alors je vais mettre toutes mes économies que j'aurai gagné en cumulant 2 boulots ce mois-ci en plus des cours et de mes enfants à ma charge pour t'offrir un vrai scotch Ecossais.


Si tu peux penser à la bouteille de cola leader price pour l'accompagner, ça serait parfait merci.  :Cigare:

----------


## La Mimolette

Quand j'étais passé la dernière fois à la redac, sur le bureau de Boulon y avait du Coca Zero, tu lui piquera, j'suis pas non plus richissime pour t'offrir ze coca haut de gamme.

----------


## El Gringo

> Quand j'étais passé la dernière fois à la redac, sur le bureau de Boulon y avait du Coca Zero, tu lui piquera, j'suis pas non plus richissime pour t'offrir ze coca haut de gamme.


Ah t'étais passé ? C'était quand ? Je t'avais vu ? T'as un signe distinctif (pas obèse, sain d'esprit...) ?

----------


## Raphyo

> Vous pensez quoi du refroidissement a l'huile ? Efficace ? Pas trop contraignant ? ... ?


Pour être contraignant, c'est contraignant... L'intérêt est pour le moins limité si ce n'est : REGARD2 TOUT LE MONDE MA CONFIG BAIGNE DANS L4HUILE§§§§
 ::|: 
Et puis en face d'un watercooling... (lui même useless, si ce n'est pour faire le beau et gagner 200 mhz).

----------


## El Gringo

> Est-il possible de timbrer un étron


Ben oui, et jette le sur le facteur directement tant qu'à faire.

----------


## Zouuu

Faut-il se cotiser pour offrir ceci à boulon ? (je précise avant, c'est du paintball hein)



C'est les autres de la rédac qui serait fan !  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

[QUOTE=Zouuu;2765772]Faut-il se cotiser pour offrir ceci à boulon ? (je précise avant, c'est du paintball hein)



Y'a déjà casque qui a un char balançant des billes et boulon avec tout son attirail, tu veux pas plutôt cotiser pour quelqu'un d'autre histoire d'équilibrer les forces ?  :tired:  
Ou vous pourriez pas plutôt déposer les armes faire tous l'amour sur la moquette...?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Euh... N'oubliez pas de préciser Presse non stop quelque part aussi, on n'est pas la seule boite au 199 en fait. On est les seuls qui pourraient correspondre à un tel ministère, mais je ne suis pas sûr que le facteur le sache...


Et si y'a un doute, ça va où ?
J'ai envoyé un bouquin, cet été si je me rappelle bien, en ne précisant pas "presse non stop". Et vous ne l'avez jamais reçu.

Il était juste adressé à "Omar Boulon" à l'adresse à Pantin, parce que c'était lui qui m'avait répondu sur le forum, et que je n'associe pas vos vrais noms à vos pseudos, en dehors d'un ou deux anciens de joystick.

Et je n'ai jamais eu de nouvelles de la poste, parce que je n'avais pas précisé d'expéditeur pour que ça ne passe pas pour de la lèche, je voulais rester incognito.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ou vous pourriez pas plutôt déposer les armes faire tous l'amour sur la moquette...?


Tu nous invite tous à la rédac ? Par contre je ne sais pas si on aura assez de moquette !  ::o:

----------


## Threanor

> Et si y'a un doute, ça va où ?
> J'ai envoyé un bouquin, cet été si je me rappelle bien, en ne précisant pas "presse non stop". Et vous ne l'avez jamais reçu.


 Tu n'as écris ni Presse Non Stop ni Canard PC sur l'enveloppe et tu t'étonnes qu'on ne l'ait pas reçu ? Le facteur ne connait pas nos pseudos ni les noms de tous les gens qui travaillent dans l'immeuble tu sais.




> Et je n'ai jamais eu de nouvelles de la poste, parce que je n'avais pas précisé d'expéditeur pour que ça ne passe pas pour de la lèche, je voulais rester incognito.


Donc la Poste n'a pas pu te le renvoyer parce qu'elle ne peut pas non plus deviner l'expéditeur et il a du finir chez un postier ou dans une poubelle. Dommage.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Tu n'as écris ni Presse Non Stop ni Canard PC sur l'enveloppe et tu t'étonnes qu'on ne l'ait pas reçu ? Le facteur ne connait pas nos pseudos ni les noms de tous les gens qui travaillent dans l'immeuble tu sais.
> 
> 
> Donc la Poste n'a pas pu te le renvoyer parce qu'elle ne peut pas non plus deviner l'expéditeur et il a du finir chez un postier ou dans une poubelle. Dommage.


Les colis sans expéditeur ni destinataires identifiables finissent dans un centre de tri spécial qui est le seul à avoir le droit de les ouvrir pour tenter d'identifier l'un ou l'autre. Les colis qui ne sont toujours pas identifiés après ça (et pas réclamés non plus) sont revendus aux enchères au bout de je ne sais plus quel délai.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu n'as écris ni Presse Non Stop ni Canard PC sur l'enveloppe et tu t'étonnes qu'on ne l'ait pas reçu ? Le facteur ne connait pas nos pseudos ni les noms de tous les gens qui travaillent dans l'immeuble tu sais.
> 
> 
> Donc la Poste n'a pas pu te le renvoyer parce qu'elle ne peut pas non plus deviner l'expéditeur et il a du finir chez un postier ou dans une poubelle. Dommage.


Bah je me disais qu'il y aurait bien un concierge qui se débrouillerait, ou que ça serait mis sur une pile "destinaire pas clair, débrouillez-vous". Je pensais pas qu'il y avait plusieurs boîtes dans vos locaux.

----------


## El Chupalibre

Arrivé dans mon nouveau bled depuis une semaine, je compte bien profiter du Presse shop qu'est tout au plus à 20 mètres de chez moi.

Mais le bon monsieur somnolent derrière son comptoir devant être plus fréquenté par la clientèle de Notre Temps et Jardin Facile plutôt que Canard PC et Vieille et Nue Magazine va devoir se mettre un peu à niveau..

- Bonjour, que j'lui dis. Voilà, vous ne semblez pas avoir Canard PC en rayons..
- Canard Pécé ? articula-t-il sortant de sa torpeur.
- Un super magazine pas trop mochement rédactionné, qui parait tous les 15 jours, traitant d'un ton léger de vrais problèmes de fond et..
- ..le genre de truc qui ne se vend pas, c'pour ça qu'vous l'trouvez pas, me coupa-t-il.
- Han, si Zoulou était là il lui casserait sa gueule de vieux zombie poussiéreux grâce à sa carrure chétive masquant habilement des heures d'intense muscu, pensais-je tout en gardant bien de le dire à haute voix. Bref, un génial mag', mais comme cay un bi-mensuel et que je suis étudiant j'ai pas assez d'argent pour l'acheter à chaque fois qu'il sort alors j'économise mes sous et avec les fonds de tiroirs bah j'ai de quoi m'offrir les numéros hors-série quand même c'est déjà bien. Hein qu'c'est déjà bien ? Bref, voilà, est-ce que vous pouvez n'avoir que les numéros HS quand ils sortent ?
- Bah si vous avez un HS passé, avec la codif' je pourrais avoir ça en rayon quand ça sort, et avec un peu de chance je pourrais peut-être vous avoir celui en cours pour vous évitez d'aller chez la concurrence et permettre à mon petit commerce de survivre à l'envahissement de Relay qui a passé un contrat avec Satan pour niquer tout l'monde, répondit-il (bon, le truc de Satan c'est de moi mais c'est aps mal nan ? :J.D: )


J'ai dans les mains un exemplaire "hors-série Hardware" et un exemplaire "hors-série MMO".

-> est-ce que ces HS sont deux "séries" différentes 1: d'entre elles 2: des bi-mensuels ?

En gros le gars me parlait de "codifications" : CPC-bi a sa codification, ça fait un.
CPC-Hard semble être un truc bien à part, ça ferait donc une deuxième codification.
CPC-MMO, c'est quoi, bien un troisième truc à part où c'est plus ou moins lié à CPC-bi ?

----------


## El Chupalibre

> Je pensais pas qu'il y avait plusieurs boîtes dans vos locaux.


Aaah, mais c'est moderne Monsieur !

----------


## Mr Ianou

CPC MMO c'est pour les MMO, c'est un hors serie mais QUE sur les MMO et ça n'a rien a voir avec CPC hard qui lui est mieux, plus beau plus fin et te fais pousser la moustache...

Sinon si tu aime les MMO c'est très bien aussi les CPC MMO.

----------


## mescalin

Et si on a déjà de la moustache ?  :tired:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et si on a déjà de la moustache ?


Il arrive ça :

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais soyez fous !
> 
> Envoyez toutes vos merdes à
> 
> "Ministère de l'identité Nationale, de l'Intégration de force et du développement Solitaire,
> 199 *rue Jean Lolive*
> *93500 Pantin*".


C'est pas loin du bureau de poste principal ça?



Ah si quand même, ça fait loin à pied.

----------


## mescalin

> Il arrive ça :
> http://queensofrandom.com/wp-content.../moustache.jpg


J'achayte §§§  ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est pas loin du bureau de poste principal ça?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah si quand même, ça fait loin à pied.


Non c'est pas loin en effet, 3-400 mètres seulement. Mais bon c'est sûr qu'à pied c'est  une randonnée...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Arrive-t'il que des gens vous demandent quand est-ce que vous allez trouver un vrai boulot ? Quand ça arrive ont-ils droit à un coup de boule ?

----------


## El Gringo

Plus ou moins, mais non (pour ma part).

----------


## xheyther

On te demande plus ou moins si tu vas trouver un "vrai" taf et tu leur mets pas de coup de boule quand ça arrive, ou, tu leur met plus ou moins un coup de boule et du coup à force on te demande plus ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et autre question qui n'a rien à voir : je n'ai pas fait gaffe, on approche du numéro double non ?

----------


## shimrod

Salut, je voulais me réabo mais j'ai un petit soucis lors de la validation :

Je cite : "Le paiement par carte bancaire vous redirigera sur le site de notre banque le CIC afin de procéder au règlement. Si le paiement est accepté votre commande vous sera ensuite automatiquement envoyée à l'adresse de livraison que vous avez choisie "

Je suis redirigé nul part quand je valide par contre j'ai reçu le bon de commande (enfin 2 la parce que j'ai ressayé une fois croyant à un bug...)

Comment faire ?  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> Et autre question qui n'a rien à voir : je n'ai pas fait gaffe, on approche du numéro double non ?


Si, c'est le prochain.




> On te demande plus ou moins si tu vas trouver un "vrai" taf et tu leur mets pas de coup de boule quand ça arrive


Voilà.




> Comment faire ?


Essaye une troisième fois.  ::):

----------


## Drcouleur

> Et autre question qui n'a rien à voir : je n'ai pas fait gaffe, on approche du numéro double non ?


Normalement il ne devrait pas tarder le double, aux alentours du 20 sans doute...
On sent l'approche du bouclage, on ne voit plus Boulon sur le forum, et même Gringo fait des posts laconiques!

----------


## shimrod

> Essaye une troisième fois.


Bizarre sa me redirige vers sa :

http://www.canardpc.com/config-de-canard.html

Je retry demain  ::zzz::

----------


## El Gringo

> Bizarre sa me redirige vers sa :
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/config-de-canard.html
> 
> Je retry demain


Merde, je déconnais ! Envoie un mail à abonnement à canardpc point com pour voir si ça à marché (et pas trois fois tant qu'à faire), je ne vois que ça...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non c'est pas loin en effet, 3-400 mètres seulement. Mais bon c'est sûr qu'à pied c'est une randonnée...


D'ailleurs une petite info pour l'équipe : le bureau de poste principal sera en travaux au début du 2e semestre 2010.
Je n'ai pas les dates exactes, le planning n'est pas encore figé.

----------


## El Gringo

> D'ailleurs une petite info pour l'équipe : le bureau de poste principal sera en travaux au début du 2e semestre 2010.
> Je n'ai pas les dates exactes, le planning n'est pas encore figé.


C'est là que tu bosses, ou toi aussi t'as prévu de le plastiquer après avoir passé 30 minutes dans la file d'attente ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est là que tu bosses, ou toi aussi t'as prévu de le plastiquer après avoir passé 30 minutes dans la file d'attente ?


Et non, je ne suis pas ce genre de "postier". Mon domaine c'est la Maîtrise d'Ouvrage et le suivi des travaux (suivi technique, règlementaire et juridique).

Edit : je tafe dans Paris 20e.

----------


## lokideath

> Merde, je déconnais ! Envoie un mail à abonnement à canardpc point com pour voir si ça à marché (et pas trois fois tant qu'à faire), je ne vois que ça...


 ::XD:: 
Il va finir par se retrouver avec 3 abonnements  ::P:

----------


## mescalin

Gringo il aurait du faire force de vente en fait.

----------


## El Gringo

> Gringo il aurait du faire force de vente en fait.


Déjà fait...

----------


## Vevster

> Gringo il aurait du faire vente forcée en fait.


Fixaid  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Fixaid


Calomnie!  ::ninja::

----------


## spongebong

> Monsieur Coupe-papier.


Mais qui joue avec les pelotes de laine à la rédac ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain de merde !
ON A RANGE LA REDAC ! C'est Dingue !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça explique qu'on ne t'ai pas vu de la semaine. Ce devait être un beau foutoir.

----------


## O.Boulon

On avait pas rangé depuis qu'on avait emménagé l'année dernière.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> On avait pas rangé depuis qu'on avait emménagé l'année dernière.


C'est baisé pour le père noël, c'est pas en jouant les prolongations la dernière semaine que vous récupèrerez quoi que ce soit.

----------


## gun

Combien de sacs poubelles utilisé dans la manœuvre ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

8 ou 10 je crois.

----------


## Guest

> Putain de merde !
> ON A RANGE LA REDAC ! C'est Dingue !


Alors j'annonce : ça c'est pour qu'un pigeon vienne voir, pour se prendre un sac poubelle plein sur la gueule en ouvrant la porte.


Nyriuuuus ?

----------


## The Franceman

Vendez les ordures aux enchères.

10euros la canette de Coca autographiée de Boulon.

----------


## Sk-flown



----------


## Lt Anderson

> 8 ou 10 je crois.


C'est tout?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

100 litres.
Et environ 30 cartons.

C'est pas une raison pour faire nos poubelles... Y a rien au dessus du Dual Core.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MAis pourquoi avoir fait le ménage ?
LA mère de Gringo passe vous voir ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand tu détestes tellement ton bureau que tu ne passes plus que 2 heures par jour à la rédac pour deux heures de trajet et qu'il faut attendre plusieurs mois pour déménager, il est généralement temps de faire quelque chose.

Et bizarrement, là j'ai envie d'aller bosser alors que je suis en vacances.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Meuh nan faut pas dramatiser.
Va faire un bonhomme de neige avec Gringo, ça égayera ta journée.
Tips: ne le laisse pas planter la carotte.

----------


## ElGato

Hey mais c'est vrai que tu baisses ces temps-ci, monsieur Cacao. Viens donc jouer soldier sur TF2 pour te ravigoter, ça vaudra mieux.

----------


## Skouatteur

> Putain de merde !
> ON A RANGE LA REDAC ! C'est Dingue !


PICS! Or...  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Honnêtement, j'aurai jamais cru Boulon capable de ranger comme il l'a fait.
Mais avec cette nouvelle organisation, réfléchie plus loin que le "premier qui retourne son bureau monté a la place" du déménagement, je sens que la productivité va vraiment être gagnante.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> "premier qui retourne son bureau monté a la place"


Connaissant la fascination et l'adresse de Boulon pour le montage des meubles en kits, je suis surpris qu'il ne se soit pas retrouvé installé dans le parking  ::P: .

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as oublié ma fascination pour la violence physique, la torture mentale et la projection d'objets lourds, encombrants et pas placés où ça m'arrange au visage des gens.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h22 ----------

Par contre, faudrait qu'on m'explique...
Je vois pleins de gars de la rédac' traîner dans le coin.
Bordel, c'est les vacances les gars, on devrait être devant les dessins animés du matin là !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils attendent, angoissés, nos réactions à la lecture du numéro double.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof, on a deux jours avant le couperet.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *T'as oublié ma fascination pour la violence physique*, la torture mentale et la projection d'objets lourds, encombrants et pas placés où ça m'arrange au visage des gens.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 11h22 ----------
> 
> Par contre, faudrait qu'on m'explique...
> Je vois pleins de gars de la rédac' traîner dans le coin.
> Bordel, c'est les vacances les gars, on devrait être devant les dessins animés du matin là !


Personne n'a oublié le mythique _El Grande O. Boulon vs The Evil Monoprix's Vigile_.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Honnêtement, j'aurai jamais cru Boulon capable de ranger comme il l'a fait.


*Allume les  bougies de l'amour et de la joie, puissance de noël je t'invoque*

----------


## El Chupalibre

> T'as oublié ma fascination pour la projection d'objets lourds et pas placés où ça m'arrange au visage des gens.


:22v'làBerlusconi:




> Personne n'a oublié le mythique _El Grande O. Boulon vs The Evil Monoprix's Vigile_.


Mais certains sont trop jeunes pour en avoir entendu parler. Story needed.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Des images d'un membre de la rédaction non identifié à l'E3 :

----------


## xheyther

Question con, je peux je suis fonctionnaire  :tired: .

Dans l'ancien topic des question il y a longtemps, c'est boulon je crois, qui nous disais que les ventes de cpc leur permettaient pas de se payer correctement. C'était au moment du licenciement de Arthur-reviens-parmi-les-tiens-Rabot je crois. La situation a-elle évolué positivement ou pas ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ce que je sais, c'est que le Sénat a récemment voté un amendement interdisant l'emploi abusif des parenthèses.

----------


## xheyther

Tant que ne Nicolas 1er n'a pas dit qu'il passerai la langue française au Karsher*® anti-parenthèses, je m'assois sur le senat :>

Mais pour te faire plaisirs je vais editer.

----------


## Threanor

> Mais avec cette nouvelle organisation, réfléchie plus loin que le "premier qui retourne son bureau monté a la place" du déménagement, je sens que la productivité va vraiment être gagnante.


J'ai loupé un truc là, on est devenu Management magazine en faisant le ménage ou tu essayes juste de faire oublier tes origines picardes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Yes !
Ca c'est mon esprit de Noël préféré !
Vazy mord lui l'oeil !

----------


## TheToune

> Putain de merde !
> ON A RANGE LA REDAC ! C'est Dingue !


Vous étiez déguisé en soubrette au moins ? :fantasme:  :Bave:

----------


## ducon

O.Boulon : lequel, celui des Noïels futurs ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Celui des Noëls de merde qui finissent en drame alcoolisé...

----------


## Threanor

> Yes !
> Ca c'est mon esprit de Noël préféré !
> Vazy mord lui l'oeil !


Non mais je l'aime Zoulou même s'il a changé de bureau, j'arrêterai de le taquiner quand il aura une chemise en jeans c'est tout.

----------


## O.Boulon

Qu'est ce que tu veux... Il faut accepter que ceux qu'on aime partent.
Il était devenu trop bien pour nous. Maintenant, il est dans le bureau des roux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vous avez prix qui du bureau des roux à la place ? Monsieur Chat ?

----------


## olivarius

> Vous avez prix qui du bureau des roux à la place ? Monsieur Chat ?


Ils l'ont peut être mis sur le bureau vide  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Putain, à vous lire on croirait que vous vous amusez à Pantin (déjà, Pantin...  ::|: ).  ::o: 
Vous bossez un peu quand même?  ::ninja:: 
Vous savez, des trucs comme la productivite, la création de richesses, la France qui avance et se lève tôt... Tout ça quoi. Re- ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Personne.
Si on a mis les ordures à la poubelle, c'est pas pour récupérer un rouquin en échange.
A noter que Monsieur Chat n'est pas entièrement roux ce qui rendrait sa présence à nos côtés parfaitement tolérable.

----------


## ducon

Le bouclage est fini ?  ::mellow::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Encore heureux qu'il est fini. Il est fait généralement 1 semaine avant la parution car il faut compter le temps d'impression et de distribution.
S'ils ne faisaient que boucler, on l'aurait vendredi prochain et vu que c'est férié avant un weekend, on l'aurait le 28 décembre !  ::w00t:: 

Sinon, vous allez passer vos vacances sur le forum ?  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Tant que ne Nicolas 1er n'a pas dit qu'il passerai à la langue française.


Pardonnez moi de vous reprendre jeune homme. ::rolleyes::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Celui des Noëls de merde qui finissent en drame alcoolisé...


Ah c'est toi ? Bon alors cette année, tu ne t'approches pas de ma famille s'il te plait.

----------


## La Mimolette

Le bureau des roux... C'est du racisme ça monsieur!

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le bureau des roux... C'est du racisme ça monsieur!


Ouai mais ça leur évite d'être gênés par le bruit et l'odeur.  ::o:

----------


## Akodo

Si on vous envoie du courrier y aura quelqu'un pour l'ouvrir ou il pourrira jusqu'à la rentrée ?  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Te fais pas de souci, y aura toujours le postier...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et bein il va bien manger le postier.

----------


## Skouatteur

> S'ils ne faisaient que boucler, on l'aurait vendredi prochain et vu que c'est férié avant un weekend, on l'aurait le 28 décembre !


Comme les abonnés, quoi.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ouai mais ça leur évite d'être gênés par le bruit et l'odeur.


Putain j'arrive même pas à imaginer un bureau rempli de roux.  ::O:

----------


## Jolaventur

Dite le HS WOW s'est bien vendu?

----------


## O.Boulon

Une fois de plus, on n'en sera rien tant qu'il sera en kiosque.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Vous vous plaisez à Pantin ou vous avez pour projet à plus ou moins long terme de déménager à nouveau ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On se casse bientôt.

----------


## olivarius

> On se casse bientôt.


Ca ne servait à rien de faire le grand ménage alors  ::P: 
Et vous allez où ? En province ? Au soleil ?  :;):

----------


## Zouuu

Pourrait-on connaitre les tailles que vous mettez en terme de "t-shirt" si on voulait vous envoyer des cadeaux personnalisés ?  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Les récentes conditions météorologiques ne vont-elles pas retarder l'arrivé du numéro 204 ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Les récentes conditions météorologiques ne vont-elles pas retarder l'arrivé du numéro 204 ?


Si la rédac' de CPC a des traineaux et des huskies sous la main, ça devrait s'arranger.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que vous voulez qu'on remonte les infos quand on tombe sur des magazines pas très sexy dans les boutiques ?
Hier j'ai vu le dernier numéro en point presse, sur 5 exemplaires y'en avait deux pas fini de découpés correctement, avec une bonne partie des pages encore "attachés" et un vilain carré de papier qui dépassait dans le coin en haut à droit.
S'pas pour le plaisir de balancer, malgré mon sous-titre, mais ça la fout mal si quelqu'un fouine dans les magazines et voit ça. Pas sur que ça mette en confiance pour acheter.
Cela-dit, c'est peut être très très rare sur une fournée de plusieurs milliers.

----------


## El Chupalibre

L'adresse mail de la rédac' c'est bien : courrier*arobaise*canardpc*poing*com  ?

----------


## Guest

> On se casse bientôt.


Pas trop loin cette fois j'espère, Pantin c'est trop galère pour y aller et je sens que je manque à Gringo...

----------


## El Gringo

C'est exact.

----------


## O.Boulon

OUais et on a reçu ton mail...
Couly te propose de reprendre n'importe lequel de ses dessins parce qu'il n'a pas le matos sous la main là.

----------


## El Chupalibre

Mais ce qu'ignore Couly c'est que je suis une buse en dessin et qu'à part détourer je me débrouille comme une moule cuite.
D'où la requête.

Mais comme ça peut attendre...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, de scanner ou de sauvegarder n'importe quel dessin...

----------


## El Chupalibre

J'ai déménagé il y a peu : mes quelques cpc sont au box et j'ai plus de scanner  :loosetopicneeded:

Sinon si ça n'froisse pas m'sieur Couly j'peut pt'être trouver un canard sur le forum qui m'fasse ça ?

Sinon comme je le disais ça peut attendre, y'a rien qui presse   :;):

----------


## kilfou

Y a des promos DL Gamer prévues pour Noël ou les soldes de janvier ?

KB Armored Princess par exemple...  ::siffle::

----------


## Phenixy

> Pas trop loin cette fois j'espère, Pantin c'est trop galère pour y aller et je sens que je manque à Gringo...


Mince, pourtant le kebab d'en face est vachement sympa et vachement bon. Vous faites un grand pot de départ avec les douaniers pour l'occasion?

----------


## M.Rick75

> On se casse bientôt.


Taïwan? C'est dommage qu'Half ne goûtait pas trop la blague (sous titre et avatar) de *Président Webmaster Général*, enfin je me suis dit que c'était pour ça qu'il était revenu à quelque chose de sobre.

Sinon, après un trajet aller-retour sur la ligne 5 tout à l'heure (jusqu'à Hoche, une station avant la votre il me semble), je me suis persuadé que Mr Chat s'est assis à coté de moi (puis qu'il a lâchement changé de place alors que j'ai une hygiène corporelle décente et que je ne suis pas gros). Et pour le retour, le type qui me zieutait d'un regard torve, c'est sur, c'était Boulon.

Bon, après c'est peut-être parce que j'ai pas fait renouveler mon ordonnance.

Tout ça pour une question:
Bien que l'on ne sache pas vraiment la tête que vous pouvez avoir (je n'ai pas l'accès vip à la webcam de la rédac  ::P: ), ça vous arrive d'être interpellés par des lecteurs (perspicaces ou extra-lucides) dans les transports en commun, voir d'autres lieux de perdition?

----------


## Guest

> Mince, pourtant le kebab d'en face est vachement sympa et vachement bon. Vous faites un grand pot de départ avec les douaniers pour l'occasion?


Ah non moi quand j'y vais je m'assieds et je les regarde en silence en me balançant d'avant en arrière. Histoire qu'on soit tous à l'aise, en fait. Et puis manger au kebab... Pourquoi pas aller chez Gringo tant que t'y es !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Dites, le dernier mec que le Rédacteur en Chef a maravé copieux parce qu'il s'est pointé en plein bouclage, il avait pas les yeux bridés par hasard  ::blink:: 

Je comprends mieux le déménagement du coup  ::rolleyes::

----------


## KaMy

J'ai une p'tite question sur les anciens numéros, je ne me rappelle plus si le mieux c'est de passer via votre boutique ou alors de commander ça auprès de notre libraire.

Donc si un petit aiguillage pouvait m'être donné, j'en serais fort aise  :;):

----------


## Froyok

C'est quoi un routeur, nan parce que jusqu'ici j'ai toujours cru votre problème laposte<>routeur c'était un soucis informatique. Mais la je commence à douter, qu'est ce que c'est en fait votre "routeur" ?  ::huh:: 

En attendant la réponse je vais pisser, c'est pressant.

----------


## Arseur

> C'est quoi un routeur, nan parce que jusqu'ici j'ai toujours cru votre problème laposte<>routeur c'était un soucis informatique. Mais la je commence à douter, qu'est ce que c'est en fait votre "routeur" ? 
> 
> En attendant la réponse je vais pisser, c'est pressant.


Le routeur c'est je crois le mec entre l'imprimeur et ton facteur.

----------


## lokideath

> C'est quoi un routeur, nan parce que jusqu'ici j'ai toujours cru votre problème laposte<>routeur c'était un soucis informatique. Mais la je commence à douter, qu'est ce que c'est en fait votre "routeur" ? 
> 
> En attendant la réponse je vais pisser, c'est pressant.


Si ca peut t'aider :
http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=750

----------


## Froyok

Merci les gars ça m'a un peu aiguillé, je visualise mieux (surtout la vessie vide).
J'ai trouvé ça tiens : http://noms.avec.accents.free.fr/poste.htm

----------


## Froyok

Joyeux noël à toute la rédaction hein, et laissez monsieur chat tranquille !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La rédac' s'offre un gueuleton de Noël ou vous estimez vous supporter assez dans l'année pour ne pas avoir à subir ce genre de conneries ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous utilisez quoi comme OS pour les tests ?

----------


## Threanor

> La rédac' s'offre un gueuleton de Noël ou vous estimez vous supporter assez dans l'année pour ne pas avoir à subir ce genre de conneries ?


On a déjà fait un repas pour le numéro 200, ça suffit, Noël on le passe en famille. On sera d'autant plus content de se retrouver pour la rentrée sauf si Zoulou n'a pas acheté sa chemise en jeans.




> Vous utilisez quoi comme OS pour les tests ?


Windows XP parce que Vista c'est de la méga chie. On passera peut être à Seven quand on aura la preuve que Dx 11 apporte autre chose que de belles promesses.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je cherchais à voir si ça valait le coup de passer de mon bel XP à Seven. Il semblerait donc que la réponse soit non. Merci  ::): .

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi je suis sous seven et c'est vachement bien.

----------


## Threanor

> Je cherchais à voir si ça valait le coup de passer de mon bel XP à Seven. Il semblerait donc que la réponse soit non. Merci .


Et tu me fais confiance là dessus ? Tu es bien naïf.



> Moi je suis sous seven et c'est vachement bien.


Oh la pute à Bill Gates. 
(Moi je l'installe aujourd'hui sur ma nouvelle bécane).

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est vraiment sympa d'avoir l'avis de spécialistes : dès qu'ils sont deux tu n'as plus d'avis du tout.

----------


## cailloux

Les serveurs TF2 ont ils eut une influence notable sur la fréquentation du site et les ventes de mag ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je cherchais à voir si ça valait le coup de passer de mon bel XP à Seven. Il semblerait donc que la réponse soit non. Merci .



Comme Boulon, même si pour l'instant y'a pas non plus d'urgence à y passer.
J'ai surtout profité d'un achat groupé avec des collègues de taffe pour choper Seven à 70€.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Les serveurs TF2 ont ils eut une influence notable sur la fréquentation du site et les ventes de mag ?


Ah enfin une bonne question.

C'est dommage que ce soit cailloux qui y pense, mais c'est une bonne question.

Enfin en même temps faut faire gaffe à la réponse:

Omar B: "Non pas du tout d'ailleurs on les ferme a la fin de l'année." ::sad::

----------


## Rhoth

Je vois pas trop comment ils peuvent quantifier cela, donc il y a des chances d'être déçu par la réponse.
Surtout rapport aux ventes du mag'.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je vois pas trop comment ils peuvent quantifier cela, donc il y a des chances d'être déçu par la réponse.
> Surtout rapport aux ventes du mag'.


Je vois pas non plus. Par contre, c'est comme ça que j'ai connu CPC et que je suis maintenant abonné. Je dois pas être le seul  :;): .

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh...
Je crois que ça nous a permis d'attirer des nouveaux forumeurs.
Donc, sans doute, quelques lecteurs.

Mais en contre partie, ça nous a aussi permis de passer pour des Nazis/des Rageux/des Teubés/des Pédophiles/ajoutez ce que vous voulez grâce aux gros lourds dégoûtés de se faire ratiboiser par des [CPC] et allant foutre la merde sur les serveurs des autres avec notre alias.

Enfin, truc normal du web normal chez les gens normals.

----------


## cailloux

> Je vois pas trop comment ils peuvent quantifier cela, donc il y a des chances d'être déçu par la réponse.
> Surtout rapport aux ventes du mag'.


Moi non plus mais ça aurait pu, je sais pas moi, passer d'une augmentation du lectorat de 100% à 4000% du jour au lendemain ça aurait pu être un signe, surtout si ça avait coïncidé avec le moment ou Maxwell avait compris l'utilité des flêches sur le téléporteur. Mais je me doutais bien que ça serait pas facile, mais bon, ça coute rien de demander et pis c'était une question intelligente il parait, enfin c'est le fort sage et dévoué MR ianou (que ses pieds marchent dans la soie et que ses pets soit parfumés jusqu'à la fin des temps en 2012, amène le vin) qui l'a dit (que sa sainte parole soit conservé dans le formol pour des siècles et des siècles).

Il va vraiment falloir que j'ouvre un besherelle.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> (Moi je l'installe aujourd'hui sur ma nouvelle bécane).


Tous aux abris !!!  ::o:

----------


## Noir le Lotus

> Il va vraiment falloir que j'ouvre un besherelle.


En fait c'est plutôt un Bescherelle qu'il te faudrait ...

----------


## Drcouleur

> Euh...
> Je crois que ça nous a permis d'attirer des nouveaux forumeurs.
> Donc, sans doute, quelques lecteurs.
> 
> Mais en contre partie, ça nous a aussi permis de passer pour des Nazis/des Rageux/des Teubés/des Pédophiles/ajoutez ce que vous voulez grâce aux gros lourds dégoûtés de se faire ratiboiser par des [CPC] et allant foutre la merde sur les serveurs des autres avec notre alias.
> 
> Enfin, truc normal du web normal chez les gens normals.


Non Boulon tu mérites un avertissement grammaire! (j'en ai eu un l'autre jour, super vexé)
On dit "normaux" au pluriel.
Je sais , tu vas me dire "c'est un jeu sémantique, un peu la marque de CPC".
Ok, mais faut pas nous prendre pour des chevals!

----------


## Kamikaze

> Non Boulon tu mérites un avertissement grammaire! (j'en ai eu un l'autre jour, super vexé)
> On dit "normaux" au pluriel.
> Je sais , tu vas me dire "c'est un jeu sémantique, un peu la marque de CPC".
> Ok, mais faut pas nous prendre pour des chevals!


http://www.myspace.com/lesgensnormals1

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

J'ai mieux :

----------


## Threanor

> Tous aux abris !!!


Bon ça y est, Windows 7 ne veut plus démarrer et enchaine les BSOD moins de 24h après son installation. ::|:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais comment tu fais ?
J'en ai installé 6 depuis ça sortie et aucun problème.
J'ai même pas vu d'écran bleu depuis ça sortie.
C'est pas possible, c'est un don ? C'est toi skynet ?

----------


## Vader_666

> Mais comment tu fais ?
> J'en ai installé 6 depuis ça sortie et aucun problème.
> J'ai même pas vu d'écran bleu depuis ça sortie.
> C'est pas possible, c'est un don ? C'est toi skynet ?


Tu parles à Threanor là...  :tired:

----------


## cailloux

> En fait c'est plutôt un Bescherelle qu'il te faudrait ...


C'est ce que je disais, mais je vois pas le rapport avec la béchamel...

---------- Post ajouté à 16h11 ----------




> Tu parles à Threanor là...


C'est un leet roxor : dès qu'il installe seven, il va lui même fermer tout les services qui lui semble inutile, essayes de gagner de la mémoire, fais de la virtualisation teste des logs mais ne fais jamais de mise à jours bref : il se met tout seul dans le caca : When it works, don't try to fix it"

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Après le test de Turing, le test de Thréanor. L'OS qui le réussira sera certifié indestructible.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'apporte un élément de réponse.
Il a tenté d'installer une sound blaster...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai installé une SoundBlaster  ::siffle:: 

Et ça marche.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il a sûrement essayé d'installer une sb live ! avec la disquette du driver de 1998.

----------


## Harvester

C'est quoi une disquette ? ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Non mais Thréanor, pourquoi ne soustraites-tu pas l'installation de ton nouveau Windows chez un collègue ? Non parce que tu l'ignores peut-être, mais pour le commun des mortels, c'est une formalité.

----------


## Drcouleur

> C'est quoi une disquette ?


Une dixquequettes: c'est un sextoy :Bave:

----------


## Threanor

> C'est un leet roxor : dès qu'il installe seven, il va lui même fermer tout les services qui lui semble inutile, essayes de gagner de la mémoire, fais de la virtualisation teste des logs mais ne fais jamais de mise à jours bref : il se met tout seul dans le caca : When it works, don't try to fix it"


Non.



> Il a sûrement essayé d'installer une sb live ! avec la disquette du driver de 1998.


Non plus.
Arrêtez de me prendre pour une buse bande de bâtards, ça fait plus de dix ans que je monte mon PC moi même et que j'installe des OS mais depuis que je suis chez Canard PC je suis devenu un putain de chat noir.
Apparemment le plantage était du soit à ma carte mère qui overclocke toute seule même en réglages fail-safe, soit à un fichier de swap sur des secteurs défectueux du disque dur (neuf) soit à l'installation de cette merde de Gmail notifier (j'y crois pas trop) soit les trois en même temps.

----------


## O.Boulon

Popopopopo po ker faysse !
Nanana

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Arrêtez de me prendre pour une buse bande de bâtards, ça fait plus de dix ans que je monte mon PC moi même


 :haha: 

Moi 'm'a fallu une demi-heure.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

::lol:: 

Ah que c'est bon de rire parfois ( surtout aux dépens de Threanor ).

----------


## r2djbeuh

> lose pécéesque


Tu mets quoi comme chaussures ?

----------


## Rhoth

> mais depuis que je suis chez Canard PC je suis devenu un putain de chat noir.


Il y a longtemps qu'à ta place, à la simple vu de ce constat, j'aurais installé une caméra de surveillance pour vérifier qu'aucun collègue ne vient bidouiller quelque chose sur mon PC dès que j'ai le dos tourné, ou les fesses sur le trône.

----------


## Arseur

> Moi 'm'a fallu une demi-heure.


 :^_^:  Bon courage pour ton permaban !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Moi 'm'a fallu une demi-heure.


Ah ah ah trop drôle celle là.  :^_^:

----------


## lokideath

> Ah ah ah trop drôle celle là.


Pareil, j'ai ri comme un con  :;):

----------


## KaMy

> soit à l'installation de cette merde de Gmail notifier (j'y crois pas trop) soit les trois en même temps.


Pour ce qui est de Gmail notifier je peux te proposer de remplacer ça par Thunderbird-Tray, qui te permet de garder Thunderbird ouvert sans le voir apparaitre dans la barre windows et donc bouffer de la place.

Pour la poisse, peut être que de rencontrer Chenoir annulerait ça ou alors ça serait encore pire  :^_^: 

Sinon bonne année aux canards et à la rédac avec un peu d'avance, mais sinon c'est un coup à oublier, ou alors à ne pas voir le message passer (ha la bonne excuse  ::ninja:: )

Ps: J'en profite pour reposter ma question pour laquelle je n'ai pas eu de réponse.




> J'ai une p'tite question sur les anciens numéros, je ne me rappelle plus si le mieux c'est de passer via votre boutique ou alors de commander ça auprès de notre libraire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Boutique, libraires gèrent pas...

----------


## KaMy

Okidoki, merci Mr.

----------


## gun

Est-ce que le Coca Zéro à le même goût que le Coca "normal" ? Pour moi oui, mais beaucoup me soutiennent que dis-je me brulerais pour une telle hérésie et pense le contraire. Je souhaite l'avis de spécialistes car je ne sais plus quoi acheter, que dois je faire  ::O:

----------


## Sk-flown

Non t'as juste un problème de papilles gustatives, c'est tout.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est-ce que le Coca Zéro à le même goût que le Coca "normal" ?


Non, non et non.
Pour moi c'est même pas la peine, c'est pas du vrai coca. D'ailleurs j'apporte toujours du vrai coca aux teufs pour mettre à bas la tyranie imposée par les coca light et zero.

----------


## ducon

D’ailleurs, un bar à Rennes n’a pas de coca, ni zéro ni laïte ni rien du tout.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> D'ailleurs j'apporte toujours du vrai coca aux teufs pour mettre à bas la tyranie imposée par les coca light et zero.


T'es trop anticonformiste mec.

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps, il est pas non plus invité aux fêtes...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Est-ce que le Coca Zéro à le même goût que le Coca "normal" ? Pour moi oui


C'est assez inquiétant comme problème.  ::O:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Non, non et non.
> Pour moi c'est même pas la peine, c'est pas du vrai coca. D'ailleurs j'apporte toujours du vrai coca aux teufs pour mettre à bas la tyranie imposée par les coca light et zero.


P'tain, c'est con, mais j'suis d'accord avec Kahn: ça n'a pas le même goût. Mais pas du tout quoi.

Après, j'm'en tape, j'aime bien le zéro, parce qu'il file le cancer mais pas de cholestérol.  :B):

----------


## Airwalkmax

Le coca c'est dégueu  ::o:

----------


## elkoo

> P'tain, c'est con, mais j'suis d'accord avec Kahn: ça n'a pas le même goût. Mais pas du tout quoi.


Bah t'a tord, c'est coca-cola qui le dit, c'est le même goût.



> Coca-Cola zero, c’est une subtile combinaison d’ingrédients restituant le goût d’un Coca-Cola, mais avec zero sucres. Le goût de Coca-Cola light est spécifique, unique et plus léger.


Hé oué, calmés les menteurs.

----------


## alx

Suffit de faire des tests en aveugle. C'est pas le même goût.

----------


## kilfou

Le goût du Zéro est quand même vachement plus proche de l'original que le light.

----------


## Ezechiel

Je suis d'accord avec Kahn: Coca Original ou rien. Sinon autant boire autre chose que du Coca. Light, Zero, c'est presque du Pepsi après (oui, ceci est une insulte).

----------


## O.Boulon

Le coca zéro, c'est mieux, moins liquoreux, plus léger et légèrement plus agressif.

----------


## GobFou

Le mieux étant le Coca orignal en bouteille de verre§

----------


## Ezechiel

> Le coca zéro, c'est mieux, moins liquoreux, plus léger et légèrement plus agressif.


Ne serait le "plus léger", j'aurais osé un "comme toi quoi". Là non, ça passera pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis d'accord avec Kahn: Coca Original ou rien. Sinon autant boire autre chose que du Coca. Light, Zero, c'est presque du Pepsi après (oui, ceci est une insulte).


+1

Autant boire de l'eau, même. 
LE Light et le Zéro, c'est de la boisson de casual.

----------


## L'invité

Moi j'adore le Coca du McDo.  :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Le coca zéro, c'est mieux, moins liquoreux, plus léger et légèrement plus agressif.


Désolé mais ça ne suffit pas pour le faire entrer dans l'appellation des mousseux bruns.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Moi j'adore le Coca du McDo.


Ok.

----------


## KaMy

Celui avec 3/4 d'eau dedans  :^_^:

----------


## Frypolar

C'est du concentré qu'ils mettent avant de rajouter de la gazeuse  :;): .

----------


## L'invité

Ouai, ba il est meilleur que les autres au final quand même!  ::o: 
Et puis je suis sur qu'il y a aussi au moins 3/4 d'eau dans le coca normal.  :tired:

----------


## KaMy

> Ouai, ba il est meilleur que les autres au final quand même!


Y'a même pas de bulle dedans!




> Et puis je suis sur qu'il y a aussi au moins 3/4 d'eau dans le coca normal.


Tu m'as pris pour une buse  :tired: 
Le coca du McDo c'est du jus de chaussettes.

----------


## GobFou

Le coca mcdo c'est pas une sorte de limonade qu'ils foutent dedans?

----------


## TheToune

Le coca zero a un gouts presque identique au coca normal ... Et cette légère différence est une nette amélioration.  :B):

----------


## Ezechiel

Ok. Le communauté est scindée. Et l'autre camp c'est vraiment des tocards.

----------


## Raphyo

> le coca mcdo c'est pas une sorte de limonade qu'ils foutent dedans?


De la poudre blanche  :tired:

----------


## GobFou

> Ok. Le communauté est scindée. Et l'autre camp c'est vraiment des tocards.


De toute façon faut boire du Dr Pepper, c'est Dr Dre qui le dit!

----------


## TheToune

> Ok. Le communauté est scindée. Et l'autre camp c'est vraiment des tocards.


Et on a pas encore parlé de la différence d'un point de vue effet sur l'organisme.  :tired:

----------


## Ezechiel

T'as raison: l'aspartame ça fait pousser les arbres et ça renouvelle ta flore intérieure. Scindée je vous dis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, on va s'arrêter là.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Bon, on va s'arrêter là.


Ouai. Vous me foutez la gerbe avec cette apologie de Coka cola.
Vous savez que cette boisson capitaliste est faite avec du sang de bébé phoque ? hein ? hein ? 3 bébés 1/2 tout les 10 litres il faut. Et les bouteilles sont faites avec des maisons de village afghan. Alors bravo les pro-Américains hyper-libéraux aveugles.

Mais sinon dans l'absolu chuis d'accord avec Kahn.

----------


## Crealkiller

> +1
> 
> Autant boire de l'eau, même. 
> LE Light et le Zéro, c'est de la boisson de casual.


hum ça devrait même pas exister, c'est comme de la mayo allégé  ::|: obligé d'en mettre 3 fois plus si tu veux sentir le goût, la mayo c'est pas fait pour être allégé bon sang! 
A tous ceux qui font des régimes, laissez nous bouffer! ne mettez pas de mayo sur vos plats plutôt que prendre de l'allégé!

Bref le coca c'est comme la mayo, sans sucre c'est pas du coca  :^_^: 

Sinon buvez du Breizh Cola! c'est aussi bon, moins cher et c'est un produit bien de chez nous crévindieu!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alors là, Crealkiller, tu forces mon admiration. 

Vraiment.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Non, non et non.
> Pour moi c'est même pas la peine, c'est pas du vrai coca. D'ailleurs j'apporte toujours du vrai coca aux teufs pour mettre à bas la tyranie imposée par les coca light et zero.


1,5 litres de caca-cola=20 morceaux de sucre...
Pour mémoire, l'excès de sucre touche à la longue la rétine, le rein et les artères.
Idéal pour développer à la longue névrite optique (cécité), insuffisance rénale (dialyse 3 fois par semaine), et artérite (infarctus, amputation d'un membre inférieur, impuissance, sans oublier bien sûr débilité par accident vasculaire cérébral...).

Tchin tchin les gens!

----------


## Anton

Heureusement, les vrais hommes coupent le Coca au whisky. Du coup, tout va mieux  :Cigare:

----------


## Drcouleur

> Non, non et non.
> Pour moi c'est même pas la peine, c'est pas du vrai coca. D'ailleurs j'apporte toujours du vrai coca aux teufs pour mettre à bas la tyranie imposée par les coca light et zero.





> Heureusement, les vrais hommes coupent le Coca au whisky. Du coup, tout va mieux


En effet, tu peux rajouter la cirrhose...
A la vôtre les gars!
(dit par un mec qui abuse du whisky).

----------


## KaMy

Tu rajoutes à ça le café, voir les clopes, et c'est la totale.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Tu rajoutes à ça le café, voir les clopes, et c'est la totale.


 ::o: Effectivement tu rajoutes tachycardie et cancer du poumon!
Mais...et les filles?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bon, on va s'arrêter là.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Tu rajoutes à ça le café, voir les clopes, et c'est la totale.


Je m'estime censuré.
Au revoir.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, je t'estime quasi banni.
Putain, les gars, vous êtes lourds à pas lire les messages de modération.
Pas la peine de venir vous plaindre, je doublerais les points.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Moi, je t'estime quasi banni.
> Putain, les gars, vous êtes lourds à pas lire les messages de modération.
> Pas la peine de venir vous plaindre, je doublerais les points.


Excuse moi Boulon mais je ne comprends pas...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mais comment tu fais ?
> J'en ai installé 6 depuis ça sortie et aucun problème.
> J'ai même pas vu d'écran bleu depuis ça sortie.
> C'est pas possible, c'est un don ? C'est toi skynet ?


Moi aussi j'en ai eu à cause du Bios pas à jour.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Excuse moi Boulon mais je ne comprends pas...


Bin c'est pourtant clair 


> Bon, on va s'arrêter là.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Moi aussi j'en ai eu à cause du Bios pas à jour.


Ah oui ça par contre j'ai eu des crash mais ça se voit de suite que c'était pas a cause de Win7 mais bien d'une saloperie de bios version 4 de gigabits.

Heureusement depuis la flashage tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------


## Anton

A moins que ça ne soit un sous-titre auquel cas ma gueule, pourquoi Rabot est-il passé Guest ?  ::O: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/member.php?u=5801

----------


## La Mimolette

Magnifique dernier numéro.
Etiez vous déchainé pour le dernier bouclage? Pour nous avoir pondu un tel numéro, chacun a dut sacrifier une part de soit non?

----------


## Aldian

1) Pourquoi le lien (http://forum.canardpc.com/index.php?act=boardrules) qui est censé renvoyer aux règles du forum ne renvoie pas aux règles du forum, mais à l'index?

2) En conséquence, puisque on ne sait pas quelles sont les règles, est-ce qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi?

----------


## O.Boulon

Elles sont en tête de chaque section du forum...

----------


## KaMy

Elles le sont partout sauf pour les sections "jeu vidéo" et "hardware & software"

Ps: Juste une précision, je cherche pas la petite bête hein.

----------


## Aldian

> Elles sont en tête de chaque section du forum...


Oui sauf que si je cite:




> Ce message n'a pas été écrit par Concrete Donkey :
> 
> -Un topic par numéro de Canard PC
> -Problèmes d'abonnement : un mail à abonnement à canardpc.com, et pas un topic par quinzaine/abonné.
> -Pas de flood et de +1
> -Toutes les règles sont là
> 
> Merci de respecter ces règles, sans quoi nous nous verrions obligés de vous retirer vos organes génitaux.
> 
> ...



et si on clique sur le lien, on tombe sur la page que j'ai dit qui ne renvoie pas aux règles.

----------


## ducon

Au fait, George Clooney a un s à son prénom comme Georges Sable ?

----------


## Doniazade

> Oui sauf que si je cite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et si on clique sur le lien, on tombe sur la page que j'ai dit qui ne renvoie pas aux règles.



*Charte Temporaire*  :tired:

----------


## jpjmarti

> Au fait, George Clooney a un s à son prénom comme Georges Sable ?


Je croyais que très simplement Georges prend un "s" en français et n'en prend pas en anglais. Clooney serait-il français ? Mon garagiste ressemble à Clooney, mais je ne sais pas si l'argument est recevable.

----------


## Zouuu

Est-ce que le petit jeu "Altitude" sera testé prochainement ?  :Bave:  Histoire d'avoir un peu plus de canards

----------


## Guest

> Je croyais que très simplement Georges prend un "s" en français et n'en prend pas en anglais. Clooney serait-il français ? Mon garagiste ressemble à Clooney, mais je ne sais pas si l'argument est recevable.


C'est vrai que George Sand était tout sauf française  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

Osef, c'était un pseudo.
Et Clooney, son George est sans S aussi, à la norme anglo-saxonne donc  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> Osef, c'était un pseudo.


Et George Sable c'est son vrai nom, bien sûr  :^_^:

----------


## Anton

Bien sûr  :tired:   ::o:

----------


## jpjmarti

> C'est vrai que George Sand était tout sauf française


Je m'alourdis légèrement mais dans son cas c'était un pseudo.

----------


## Narm

Le fait de mettre le numéro de téléphone portable de Casque Noir dans le CPC Hardware N°3, c'était une invitation implicite pour lui envoyer un sms pour le jour de l'an ?

----------


## Guest

> Je m'alourdis légèrement mais dans son cas c'était un pseudo.


Je m'alourdis considérablement mais dans le cas de Sable aussi.

Sinon, ça fait quoi d'avoir Marc Lévy comme fan ?

http://www.rtl.fr/fiche/5931385192/l...marc-levy.html (vu dans les bons moments du jour)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je m'alourdis considérablement mais dans le cas de Sable aussi.
> 
> Sinon, ça fait quoi d'avoir Marc Lévy comme fan ?
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/fiche/5931385192/l...marc-levy.html (vu dans les bons moments du jour)


Vu sur notre twitter.  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest

> Vu sur notre twitter.


Je regarde jamais, pas assez de tweets.

----------


## ElGato

> Je m'alourdis considérablement mais dans le cas de Sable aussi.
> 
> Sinon, ça fait quoi d'avoir Marc Lévy comme fan ?
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/fiche/5931385192/l...marc-levy.html (vu dans les bons moments du jour)


Ptain Marc Levy qui lit Canard PC, qui joue à Flight Simulator et dont le dernier choc artistique a été le Cirque du Soleil.

Je me demande ce qu'est devenue l'attachée de presse qui lui a fait apprendre son texte.

----------


## The Franceman

J'espère qu'il s'abonne.

----------


## Guest

> Je me demande ce qu'est devenue l'attachée de presse qui lui a fait apprendre son texte.


Bah elle écrit aussi ses livres, non ?

Enfin plus sérieusement, je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il écrive les bouquins qu'il écrit empêche qu'il ait du goût par ailleurs.

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin c'est surtout un mec qui a tout compris pour gagner plein de tunes à moindre frais: c'est un mec cool quoi.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je m'alourdis considérablement mais dans le cas de Sable aussi.
> 
> Sinon, ça fait quoi d'avoir Marc Lévy comme fan ?
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/fiche/5931385192/l...marc-levy.html (vu dans les bons moments du jour)


C'est pas nouveau et je peux me tromper mais sur les premiers CPC (a moins que ce soit sur les derniers Joystick de l'équipe et il me semble que c'est ça )
Marc Levy avait fait un edito.

Je pense sans affirmer que c'est du  au relation d'Ivan Le Fou et surtout de son frère (Laurent gaudé-le soleil des Scorta qui traine sous ma pile de livre oui j'y arrive je fini la saga assassin royal).

Le bonhomme à l'air sympa mais malheureusement je n'aime pas sa plume encore que j'irai bien faire un tour sur ça partie autobiographique.

Enfin de toute faço, il écris mieux que moi et avec moins de faute et il a pas besoin de mon appuie je pense pour réussir  :;):

----------


## ElGato

> Bah elle écrit aussi ses livres, non ?
> 
> Enfin plus sérieusement, je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il écrive les bouquins qu'il écrit empêche qu'il ait du goût par ailleurs.


Bin Marc Levy fan de Canard PC, c'est un peu comme Boulon qui écrirait des romans d'amour: pas impossible mais assez improbable.

Mais faudrait pt'être en profiter pour booster les ventes de CPC chez la ménagère de moins de 50 ans, avec un bandeau rouge pétant sur la couverture "Je suis Marc Lévy et je kiffe ce journal".

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Vu sur notre twitter.


Bientôt vous aurez Amélie Nothomb et Michel Onfray  ::o:

----------


## Slip2catch

Bonjour à tous les canards,

Je viens d'acquérir une config CanHard 2 via materiel.net et par le fait un abo gratuit de 6 mois à notre vénéré magazine. Le début d'une longue histoire (j'avais pris l'habitide de l'acheter chez mon libraire....), les habitudes étant difficiles à changer surtout à mon âge, je vais m'abonner dans les années qui viennent  :;): 

Etant amateur de simu auto (entre autres) , je me demandais si notre ami Fish avait dans ses cartons un petit dossier sur les simus auto du moment ?

Merci pour votre réponse !

Bonne continuation et bonne année à la rédaction  ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

Je réitère 2-3 question qui demeurent sans réponse vis à vis des abo gagné au concours avec Materiel.net :




> En gros ayant répondu au mail le 24, dois je recevoir une lettre m'informant de mon numéro abonné tout ça, et ainsi pouvoir faire la liaison compte forum avec le compte de l'abo?
> 
> Est-ce que je reçois un tel papier en même temps que le 1er numéro de l'abo?
> 
> Quand l'abonnement devient-il effectif? Au prochain numéro? En même temps pour tout les gagnants? à partir d'un numéro pré-déterminé?
> 
> Et ce que je dois prévoir un piège à ours pour punir mon facteur de ses "emprunts" de mes numéros?


J'aurais peut être du mettre un accusé sur le mail, au cas où il ne serait jamais parvenu au serveur de mail.  ::):

----------


## Sk-flown

> Bin Marc Levy fan de Canard PC, c'est un peu comme Boulon qui écrirait des romans d'amour: pas impossible mais assez improbable.
> 
> Mais faudrait pt'être en profiter pour booster les ventes de CPC chez la ménagère de moins de 50 ans, avec un bandeau rouge pétant sur la couverture "Je suis Marc Lévy et je kiffe ce journal".


Peut-être qu'il traîne sur le forum, peut-être que c'est moi.

----------


## xheyther

C'est quand même énorme.
Peut être qu'il est parmi nous et qu'il nous observe !!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et qu'il se sert du topic du coeur pour ses livres...  :tired:

----------


## ElGato

Pt'être qu'il est moins névrosé et monomaniaque que 85% des lecteurs de ce forum.
Tout est possible, tout est réalisable.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je réitère 2-3 question qui demeurent sans réponse vis à vis des abo gagné au concours avec Materiel.net :
> 
> J'aurais peut être du mettre un accusé sur le mail, au cas où il ne serait jamais parvenu au serveur de mail.


Ton numéro d'abonné sera sur la feuille avec ton adresse, juste au-dessus sur la gauche.
Je ne suis pas sûr que la rédac "perde" du temps à t'envoyer ton uméro d'abonné alors que tu l'auras avec ton premier numéro.

----------


## Guest

> Bin Marc Levy fan de Canard PC, c'est un peu comme Boulon qui écrirait des romans d'amour: pas impossible mais assez improbable.


En fait personne est au courant, mais Marc Lévy c'est le pseudo de Boulon dans le monde littéraire.

----------


## Doniazade

> Je réitère 2-3 question qui demeurent sans réponse vis à vis des abo gagné au concours avec Materiel.net :
> 
> 
> 
> J'aurais peut être du mettre un accusé sur le mail, au cas où il ne serait jamais parvenu au serveur de mail.


Dans mon cas, ça a déjà été fait : vu que je suis déjà abonnée, j'ai donné mon n° d'abonné par mail et le prolongement est visible sur mon compte depuis le début de la semaine :
  :Bave: 
J'en déduis que tu va recevoir ton premier numéro bientôt  ::): 
Pour ton numéro d'abonné, comme dit PrinceGITS, tu l'auras en même temps que ton canard je pense.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Idem, abonnement ajouté à mon compte en début de semaine.
Pour le premier numéro, ça devrait passer pour le 15 janvier. Si j'ai bonne mémoire, il faut s'abonner une semaine avant la parution pour avoir le prochaine numéro.

----------


## Say hello

Ouai ça parait logique pour le routage.

Abonné...  :Cigare:

----------


## ElGato

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous (ou, soyons fous, Ivan) envisage de concurrencer _Télérama_ en parlant du dernier Ellroy ?

----------


## Drcouleur

Je demande une amnistie des points de bannissement en raison des conditions météorologiques sur Paris.

----------


## Zilief

Coin-coin les canards ! Eh, dites-moi donc les gars d'la rédac, ça coûte combien une page ou une demi-page de pub dans CanardPC ? Où est-ce que je vous contacte pour ça ?

PS : Oh pinaise il est sorti le Ellroy elGato ??! La suite de American Death Trip ??! ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> Coin-coin les canards ! Eh, dites-moi donc les gars d'la rédac, ça coûte combien une page ou une demi-page de pub dans CanardPC ? Où est-ce que je vous contacte pour ça ?
> 
> PS : Oh pinaise il est sorti le Ellroy elGato ??! La suite de American Death Trip ??!


Je suis pas sur que le prix puisse être donnée en public, contacte casque noir pour ça. J'avais (ou pas) déjà évoqué ce point une fois, je te retrouve le topic.

[EDIT] Retrouvé, merci google :
http://canardplus.com/forums/showthr...55#post2520755

----------


## xheyther

C'est vraiment important de gifler les enfants dans la rue ?

----------


## Guest

Oui, mais avec amour, et seulement si leur journée de travail n'a pas été assez fructueuse. On a des valeurs.

----------


## chtiprof

Petite question : 
ATI est-il en train de se pencher sur un dispositif comparable à Nvidia 3d vision ? 
Dans le cas contraire, peut-on imaginer de trouver rapidement un logiciel permettant de faire tourner une ATI avec ce dispositif ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Petite question : 
> ATI est-il en train de se pencher sur un dispositif comparable à Nvidia 3d vision ? 
> Dans le cas contraire, peut-on imaginer de trouver rapidement un logiciel permettant de faire tourner une ATI avec ce dispositif ?


 ::huh:: 

T'as déjà demandé deux fois dans la section Hardware, dont une juste après un lien qui annonçait justement qu'ATI s'y mettait sans restriction sur la marque des lunettes et je t'ai déjà renvoyé vers le site d'iz3D qui propose depuis longtemps des drivers compatibles nVidia ET ATi. Un canard utilise ce fameux driver avec une ATi depuis quelques temps, je crois que c'est Pierrinator, t'as le droit de le spammer  ::ninja:: .

Par contre pas de nouvelles de Wazabee  :Emo: .

Edit : c'est bien Pierrinator : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...64#post2707764

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

ptite question
j'aimerai m'abonner 1 an au canard pc et recevoir aussi le canard hardward
kommon kon fé ?
car la si je matte les abonnements ya seulement pour le canard normal si je puis dire ..

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Il n'y a pas de formule d'abonnement pour le moment pour le Canard PC Hardware. Et ce n'est pas pour tout de suite. En attendant, tu peux soit l'acheter en kiosque à la sortie, soit le commander sur la boutique si tu n'as pas envie d'affronter les terribles rayons du soleil.

Par contre, rien ne t'empêche d'écrire correctement, avec la ponctuation et l'orthographe d'une personne normale.

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> Il n'y a pas de formule d'abonnement pour le moment pour le Canard PC Hardware. Et ce n'est pas pour tout de suite. En attendant, tu peux soit l'acheter en kiosque à la sortie, soit le commander sur la boutique si tu n'as pas envie d'affronter les terribles rayons du soleil.
> 
> Par contre, rien ne t'empêche d'écrire correctement, avec la ponctuation et l'orthographe d'une personne normale.


Merci mais j'habite en bretagne ..

----------


## O.Boulon

Menteur.
En tout cas, c'est pas drôle, c'est pas cool, alors merci d'arrêter.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Waow. Boulon calme et détendu, comme après l'amour, ça fait tout drôle  ::o: .

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> Menteur.
> En tout cas, c'est pas drôle, c'est pas cool, alors merci d'arrêter.


qu'esce que ten sais ? 
tes reflexions tu te les gardes merci

----------


## kilfou

Majuscule. Ponctuation. Orthographe. Agressivité.

Carton plein.

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

dsl de demander des renseignements sur l'abonnement de canard pc je le ferais plus ..
escuser moi encore de vous avoir deranger ..

----------


## kilfou

:^_^: 

Je ne me lasserai jamais de l'humour boulonien.

----------


## ShinSH

Et pourtant on est en grève contre lui, je te rappelle.

----------


## ducon

C’est bête, Boulon te donnait des informations sur la charte.
Visiblement, il ne le refera plus.  ::siffle::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Non mais on aime bien les renseignements, on aime bien les nouveaux, donc tu vois, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour qu'on t'apprécie. 
Mais, on essaye avant tout de maintenir sur ce forum un niveau d'écriture et d'expression au dessus du niveau CP, alors quand on voit le nombre de fautes dans tes posts, on te demande simplement de faire l'effort de te relire et de corriger avant de poster.

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> Non mais on aime bien les renseignements, on aime bien les nouveaux, donc tu vois, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour qu'on t'apprécie. 
> Mais, on essaye avant tout de maintenir sur ce forum un niveau d'écriture et d'expression au dessus du niveau CP, alors quand on voit le nombre de fautes dans tes posts, on te demande simplement de faire l'effort de te relire et de corriger avant de poster.


ok d'accords, mais je n'est jmais ete tres bon en ortho et grammaire .. 
et avec msn ca ne s'arrange pas, mais bon je vais faire des efforts.

--------------------
Version corrigée:
Ok d'accord, mais je n'AI jamais été très bon en orthographe et grammaire .. 
et avec msn ça ne s'arrange pas, mais bon je vais faire des efforts.

----------


## ducon

Et n’oublie pas les accents ainsi que les capitales en début de phrase.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais, mais tu recommences à ne pas te relire. Et c'est justement pour palier cette simplification du langage msn qu'on est exigeant avec l'écriture.

----------


## Anton

C'est de la discrimination §

----------


## Lt Anderson

A quand le "Topic de l'Alphabétisation"?

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> Ouais, mais tu recommences à ne pas te relire. Et c'est justement pour palier cette simplification du langage msn qu'on est exigeant avec l'écriture.


 "Que l'on est exigeant avec l'écriture"
Je crois que tous nous faisons des fautes, je suis surpris par le peu de tolérance, aprés c'est vrai que le langague msn n'est pas beau mais entre les deux ça reste tout à fait comprehensible.
C'est votre forum vous faites ce que bon vous semble, mais c'est franchement casse-couille de se faire reprendre à chaque post ..

---------- Post ajouté à 10h50 ----------

Lol !! j'avais pas vu mon nouveau pseudo 
Excellent  ::):

----------


## gun

"Casse-couille ?? T'en as qu'une ?  :haha:  Le monocouille !"

Voilà typique l'exemple qui montre a quel point c'est important l'orthographe.  :;):

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> "Casse-couille ?? T'en as qu'une ?  Le monocouille !"
> 
> Voilà typique l'exemple qui montre a quel point c'est important l'orthographe.


 Qu'esce que ten sais ? j'en ais ptet qu'une

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> "Que l'on est exigeant avec l'écriture"
> Je crois que tous nous faisons des fautes, je suis surpris par le peu de tolérance, aprés c'est vrai que le langague msn n'est pas beau mais entre les deux ça reste tout à fait comprehensible.
> C'est votre forum vous faites ce que bon vous semble, mais c'est franchement casse-couille de se faire reprendre à chaque post ..
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 10h50 ----------
> 
> Lol !! j'avais pas vu mon nouveau pseudo 
> Excellent


Et ben voilà, tu vois, en faisant un effort, ton post est parfaitement compréhensible, il est respectueux de notre douce langue française, et du coup ça nous rend heureux et plein de joie.
Merci. Mais n'oublie pas qu'on continue de te surveiller, tout comme les milliers d'autres membres du forum.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Mais n'oublie pas qu'on continue de te surveiller, tout comme les milliers d'autres membres du forum.


:fear:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Qu'esce que ten sais ? j'en ais ptet qu'une


Purée, pourquoi tu te remets à écrire comme un mongolien ?
Sans dec', fais des efforts, s'il te plaît !

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> Purée, pourquoi tu te remets à écrire comme un mongolien ?
> Sans dec', fais des efforts, s'il te plaît !


C'etait de l'humour ..  :tired: 
Vu que quelqu'un à changer mon pseudo.
Quand je lis le canard je suis plier en quatre, mais la je sais plus quoi penser ::huh::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'etait de l'humour .. 
> Vu que quelqu'un à changer mon pseudo.
> Quand je lis le canard je suis plier en quatre, mais la je sais plus quoi penser


Justement, canard PC est drole car on fait pas de blague sur l'orthographe.  :Cigare:

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

Bon bah ça doit etre juste O.boulon qui n'aime pas les nouveaux, ou il a été martyrisé par sa maitresse en CP et depuis il se venge..

----------


## TheToune

> Bon bah ça doit etre juste O.boulon qui n'aime pas les nouveaux, ou il a été martyrisé par sa maitresse en CP et depuis il se venge..


Réaction débile, cette règles et les punitions s'applique à tout le monde et pas qu'aux nouveau.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est vrai, et puis, si tu connaissais Boulon, tu saurais que c'est plutôt lui qui martyrise les gens qui l'entoure, pas l'inverse.
Mais tu sais TheToune, je pense qu'il déconnait et qu'il ne pensait pas ce qu'il disait, hein. Pas la peine de se poser en gardien du temple non plus.  :tired:

----------


## TheToune

> C'est vrai, et puis, si tu connaissais Boulon, tu saurais que c'est plutôt lui qui martyrise les gens qui l'entoure, pas l'inverse.
> Mais tu sais TheToune, je pense qu'il déconnait et qu'il ne pensait pas ce qu'il disait, hein. Pas la peine de se poser en gardien du temple non plus.


Je garde rien moi ...  :^_^: 
En plus je me suis prit des points ce matin je suis mal placé  :Emo:  ( ::P:  )

La réaction fasse a l'explication de cette régles est souvent la même "roooh les salaud il s'en prenne a moi parce que je suis nouveau" et si ma réponse semble froide c'est juste qu'a force de l'entendre et de la répeter on oublie de mettre des formes gentils mais c'était pas volontairement agressif.  :Emo:

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

> C'est vrai, et puis, si tu connaissais Boulon, tu saurais que c'est plutôt lui qui martyrise les gens qui l'entoure, pas l'inverse.
> Mais tu sais TheToune, je pense qu'il déconnait et qu'il ne pensait pas ce qu'il disait, hein. Pas la peine de se poser en gardien du temple non plus.


Bien sur !
Sinon tout est de ma faute, car venir poster alors que je n'avais pas lu la sacro-sainte charte sur la divine Orthographe.. que n'avaiS-je pas fait la ?
(d'ailleurs j'ai un doute sur le "que n'avaiS-je", je vais pas en dormir de la nuit !!)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bien sur !
> Sinon tout est de ma faute, car venir poster alors que je n'avais pas lu la sacro-sainte charte sur la divine Orthographe.. que n'avaiS-je pas fait la ?
> (d'ailleurs j'ai un doute sur le "que n'avaiS-je", je vais pas en dormir de la nuit !!)


Fayot, t'as droit à des cours particuliers de français par Zoulou.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bien sur !
> Sinon tout est de ma faute, car venir poster alors que je n'avais pas lu la sacro-sainte charte sur la divine Orthographe.. que n'avaiS-je pas fait la ?
> (d'ailleurs j'ai un doute sur le "que n'avaiS-je", je vais pas en dormir de la nuit !!)


Et si tu as des problèmes avec l'orthographe et que tu possèdes firefox je ne peux que te conseiller de mettre cette petite extension qui te corrige 95 % de ton orthographe (mais pas sur la conjugaison).

Et ça marche bien puisque je suis atteint de dyslexie sévère (c'est pas une connerie) et que je m'en sort pas trop mal.

Plus qu'a mettre des majuscules en début de phrase et des points en fin et c'est parfait.

Si on laisse déraper le bon niveau de lisibilité on va se retrouver dans des forums de Kevin.

Et la règle s'applique a tous c'est souvent d'ailleurs que les nouveau font leur baptême du feu la dessus.

----------


## ducon

Mr Ianou, il ne te manque que de ne pas te tromper entre infinitif et participe passé, et entre a et à.  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Mr Ianou, il ne te manque que de ne pas te tromper entre infinitif et participe passé.


Ouais pourtant c'est pas  dur faut remplacer le verbe par "vendre".

J'ai pas l'air d'un gros mongolo quand je dis ça moi.  ::(:

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

> Ouais pourtant c'est pas  dur faut remplacer le verbe par "vendre".
> 
> J'ai pas l'air d'un gros mongolo quand je dis ça moi.



Y a pas de honte, j'utilise tout le temps la technique du "vendre,mordre.." quand j'écris.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi aussi, tout le temps.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Moi aussi, tout le temps.


Et la tendresse bordayl?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu peux aussi le faire avec absoudre, recueillir, sourire...

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

Oui mais bon je suis pas venu prendre des cours de français non plus.
Je venais juste  pour avoir un renseignement sur l'abonnement et voila que tous se mettent à me faire de la grammaire ...  ::sad:: 
Ca fait un peu secte votre truc de culte de l'Orthographe.
Je plaisante bien sur !
Merci pour le plugin Firefox, j'utilise ie et firefox.

----------


## Drcouleur

> Tu peux aussi le faire avec absoudre, recueillir, sourire...


C'est ça, sourire, de détendre, aimer...
On peut rêver.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah oui, mais c'est une question de respect.
A Rome, fais comme les romains.
Si, ici, tout le monde fait un effort pour écrire convenablement, alors par respect pour tous les autres forumeurs, tu écris convenablement.

Sans parler du fait que ça fait quand même un peu "noeud noeud" d'écrire comme ça...

----------


## Drcouleur

> Bah oui, mais c'est une question de respect.
> A Rome, fais comme les romains.
> Si, ici, tout le monde fait un effort pour écrire convenablement, alors par respect pour tous les autres forumeurs, tu écris convenablement.
> 
> Sans parler du fait que ça fait quand même un peu "noeud noeud" d'écrire comme ça...


Neu-neu...
Origine: la fête à neu-neu, la fête foraine qui se déroule chaque année à Boulogne, près de Neu...illy.
Par extension, les amateurs de train-fantôme et de barpapa seraient des...neu-neu (ce qui reste à prouver).

----------


## O.Boulon

Ou alors ça vient de "tête de noeud, tête de noeud"...

----------


## Drcouleur

> Ou alors ça vient de "tête de noeud, tête de noeud"...


Aaargh...
Ou bien "Neu-me bannissez pas Mr Boulon Neu-me bannisez pas!"

----------


## olih

Il y a ça aussi qui peut servir pour la conjugaison : http://www.leconjugueur.com/php5/index.php.
Je m'en sers tout le temps  :Emo: .

----------


## Drcouleur

vous êtes vaccinés contre la grippe A à la rédac?

----------


## Frypolar

Le milieu est trop hostile pour que le virus puisse survivre, ça ne sert à rien  ::ninja:: .

----------


## La Mimolette

Une question : Lors de vos voyages à l'étranger pour divers salons ou preview chez un développeur Roumain, avez-vous été victimes de certaines frasques durant vos pérégrination.
Je me souviens d'un accident de voiture en Allemagne... Vous avez dût connaitre des choses similaires?

----------


## Sk-flown

J'aimerais savoir si vous jugez le travail des autres entre vous, prenons un exemple, un certain O.B.(je ne donne que les initiales pour que ça reste secret), arrive un lundi matin tout sautillant(des petits bonds 2-3cm pas plus, n'exagérons rien), en vous disant:"Les mecs, j'ai pondu un article de 8pages ce week-end, de la balle!", article rédiger bien sûr a l'aide de substances prohibées, un mix d'amphétamines et de terrines de campagne (mélange forcément détonant).
En lisant l'article sus nommé vous vous rendez compte que ça n'a pas de sens et que ça n'apporte rien du tout, que faites vous? 

 Vous lui dites la vérité.(avec les risques qui en découlent)
 Vous ne dites rien.(toute ressemblance avec des faits réels ne serait que pure coïncidence)
 vous faites disparaître discrètement l'article avant les rotatives.

----------


## lokideath

> J'aimerais savoir si vous jugez le travail des autres entre vous, prenons un exemple, un certain O.B.(je ne donne que les initiales pour que ça reste secret), arrive un lundi matin tout sautillant(des petits bonds 2-3cm pas plus, n'exagérons rien), en vous disant:"Les mecs, j'ai pondu un article de 8pages ce week-end, de la balle!", article rédiger bien sûr a l'aide de substances prohibées, un mix d'amphétamines et de terrines de campagne (mélange forcément détonant).
> En lisant l'article sus nommé vous vous rendez compte que ça n'a pas de sens et que ça n'apporte rien du tout, que faites vous? 
> 
>  Vous lui dites la vérité.(avec les risques qui en découlent)
>  Vous ne dites rien.(toute ressemblance avec des faits réels ne serait que pure coïncidence)
>  vous faites disparaître discrètement l'article avant les rotatives.


4ème option : On change discrètement le pseudo de ce O.B. par E.G., on n'y verra que du feu.

C'est une blague hein, tout le monde sait que E.G. est inimitable  ::wub::

----------


## Froyok

> C'est une blague hein, tout le monde sait que E.G. est inimitable


E.G ?
Edouard Gringo ?  :tired:

----------


## La Mimolette

E.G. Ennis Garth?  :tired:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Edouard Galladur ?

----------


## Drcouleur

El gordobes?

----------


## Mastaba

question: si, au lieu de relancer l' abonnement et de le lier à mon compte cpc j' ai commandé un nouvel abonnement parceque je connait plus le numéro marqué sur l' enveloppe, ca change quelquechose ? C' est grave ?

----------


## Froyok

> question: si, au lieu de relancer l' abonnement et de le lier à mon compte cpc j' ai commandé un nouvel abonnement parceque je connait plus le numéro marqué sur l' enveloppe, ca change quelquechose ? C' est grave ?


Je pense qu'en envoyant le mail approprié tu pourras changer ton numéro, ou alors reprendre ton ancien numéro d'abonné.
Donc email => service abonnement !  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

Mais je veux dire ca change quelquechose le n° d' abonné ?

----------


## Nortifer

Y a pas une offre de réabonnement ?

----------


## Froyok

> Mais je veux dire ca change quelquechose le n° d' abonné ?


Bha c'est se compliquer la vie pour rien de le changer non ?
Autant garder ton compte, sais-t'on jamais, peut-être que l'on cumule des points bonus après 10 ans d'abonnement...  :B):

----------


## Airwalkmax

Je pense que c'est le moment de poser des questions à Mr Guy Moquette, je me lance donc :
_ Où as-tu enterré le cadavre de Gringo ?
_ Es-tu paraskévidékatriaphobe ?
_ Réalises-tu l'un de tes rêves en entrant à Canard pc ou Boulon t'a t-il vraiment acheté pour nous faire plaisir  ?
_ Tu as des styles de jeux préférés ?
_ La famille, les amis ça va ?
_ _Insérez votre question ici_

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Qu'esce que ten sais ? j'en ais ptet qu'une


Enkulé de rire  ::o:  !

Ha mais merde quoi, ha j'en chiale presque ...

Edit : remarquez pour Gringo aussi  :Emo:

----------


## manudrz

Hé vous pourriez nous faire un petit point sur les futures sorties prévues en simu à 2/4 roues ? A une époque il y avait un nouvel opus de F1 prévu sur nos machines nan ?

Sinon je pensais qu'on aurait droit à un petit dossier : "les titres auxquels vous jouerez en 2010" mais j'ai rien vu de tel. Je sais que ça fait cliché mais c'est bien d'avoir une sorte de road-map des jeux, enfin ceci est mon avis qui ne vaut que ce qu'il vaut of course...

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Je pense que c'est le moment de poser des questions à Mr Guy Moquette, je me lance donc :
> _ Où as-tu enterré le cadavre de Gringo ?


Je l'ai mangé. *burp* 
Y avait un ptit arrière-goût de café pas désagréable...




> _ Es-tu paraskévidékatriaphobe ?


Non. J'ai quelques tendances hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobes, mais je me soigne en me concoctant tous les soirs une infusion de camomille mélangée à du liquide de frein.




> _ Réalises-tu l'un de tes rêves en entrant à Canard pc ou Boulon t'a t-il vraiment acheté pour nous faire plaisir  ?


Boulon a pris ma famille et mon hamster nain en otages. Il les menace des pires sévices (en commençant par le hamster) pour me forcer à travailler pour lui. 




> _ Tu as des styles de jeux préférés ?


Non. Je déteste les jeux vidéos, mais je tiens à mon hamster.




> _ La famille, les amis ça va ?


Le ptit dernier a la tuberculose, mais Boulon a promis d'appeler un médecin si je lui rendais un hors-série pour la semaine prochaine. Et chez toi, ça va ? 

Tudieu, faut que j'aille dormir, moi... 
 ::zzz::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais j'ai sans doute <s>azeihemer</s> <s>azeheimer</s> euh la mémoire qui flanche mais il me semble que guy moquette avait déja écris quelque part avant ou j'avais vu son nom ailleurs dans le topic (je crois que cela avait été cité par George Sable) mais c'était au mois de novembre décembre.

Donc il est pas si nouveau que ça...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Je l'ai mangé. *burp* 
> Y avait un ptit arrière-goût de café pas désagréable...


Gringo se murgeait au Kahlúa?

----------


## Kamasa

> [...]
> Tudieu, faut que j'aille dormir, moi...


Dormir à 00:03.
On reconnait bien là un nouveau  :haha:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon je pensais qu'on aurait droit à un petit dossier : "les titres auxquels vous jouerez en 2010" mais j'ai rien vu de tel. Je sais que ça fait cliché mais c'est bien d'avoir une sorte de road-map des jeux, enfin ceci est mon avis qui ne vaut que ce qu'il vaut of course...


Moi aussi j'aimerais bien, n'ayant pas le temps de farfouiller dans les forums et sur l'internet 2.0 tous les jours.

----------


## manudrz

Vu le nombre de soutiens, je crois que je peux me la carrer profond mon idée  ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vu le nombre de soutiens, je crois que je peux me la carrer profond mon idée


En même temps c'est le topic des questions aux rédacteurs, pas aux lecteurs.

----------


## Euklif

> Vu le nombre de soutiens, je crois que je peux me la carrer profond mon idée


Je préfère largement un "on y joue encore" plus étoffé, ou une sorte de "best off" par genre, qui offre un spectre de découverte plus large. La roadmap de l'année, j'ai toujours trouvé ça un peu superflue tant les infos paraissent "fraiches" dans ma petite mémoire. Puis tout le monde le fait en plus...

----------


## Ashraam

Une question me taraude : Y aura t il un test de Puddle dans un prochain numéro ?

(un petit jeu indé qui semble assez sympa)

----------


## KaMy

Puddle c'est un petit jeu indé gratos, ça serait étonnant que ça soit testé.

----------


## Ashraam

> Puddle c'est un petit jeu indé gratos, ça serait étonnant que ça soit testé.


Spelunky ?...

----------


## M.Rick75

> Gringo se murgeait au Kahlúa?


Non, mais il a été une des éminences grises de Raffarin ( :lanceunerumeur: ), il me semble.

Sinon, une question: est-ce que vous avez prévu de faire à nouveau de la pub dans votre magazine sur vos serveurs comme vous avez fait pour Team Fortress et Left 4 Dead?

----------


## el saint nectairo

Bon tout d'abord une bonne annee a tous, la mienne sera bonne, ma cherie(si si des fois on les appelles comme sa) m'ayant offert un abonnement a canard PC tout va bien ou presque, presque me direze vous ( c'est fait espré l'ortografe), oui vous repondrais-je, vous voulez savoir pourquoi maintenant que vous avez lu jusqu'ici, et bien en tant qu'auvergnat, je trouve qu'une deuxieme breton sa fait beaucoup dans l'equipe ( j'aime pas trop se pays ou il pleu plein de choux fleur et de biere plus ou moins douteuse et soit disant délicieuse, sa c'est parceque je pense qu'ils ont mauvais gout comme je le dis tout le temps à mes potes bretons) d'ou ma question à quand un auvergant à la redac de canardpc? surtout que sa vous eviterez de vous ramolir, vos remarque et votre sens aigu de l'insulte tres rechercher envers les editeurs de jeu dobeux et autres scandales qui sans vous resterez ignoré de bon nombre dans l'hexagone me semble s'emousser.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

A mon avis tu as le profil recherché, je serais toi j'enverrais une lettre de motiv' et 2 tests de 4000 signes chacun à O.Boulon.
Bonne chance !

----------


## ducon

Un conseil : n’oublie pas les accents.

----------


## Guest

> A mon avis tu as le profil recherché, je serais toi j'enverrais une lettre de motiv' et 2 tests de 4000 signes chacun à O.Boulon.
> Bonne chance !


Bof ça sert à rien, il transpire littéralement le talent ce monsieur.

----------


## el saint nectairo

merci des conseils mais j'ais un emploi, je me demande si vous seriez pas un peu breton des fois?

---------- Post ajouté à 19h49 ----------

n'empeche si vous etes lecteur depuis longtemps ne trouvez vous pas que certains tests et certaines rubrique deviennent moins piquantes que dans des numeros plus anciens?

---------- Post ajouté à 19h51 ----------

ben avec une vrai question sa repond moins vite je trouve

----------


## ducon

Un autre conseil : n’oublie pas les capitales en début de phrase.

----------


## O.Boulon

Cher El Saint Nectairo,

Sur le forum de CanardPC, nous respectons une règle : écrire correctement et lisiblement par respect de ceux qui lisent.
Manifestement, il me semble clair que tu ne respectes par cette règle... Et c'est le genre de truc qui justement à tendance à ressusciter "nos remarque et notre sens aigu de l'insulte tres rechercher".
Alors écoute, espèce de sous-homme, t'es gentil mais tu vas faire l'effort d'écrire convenablement, parce que jusqu'à preuve du contraire on n'est ni assistantes sociales, ni psychiatres, ni orthophonistes.

Maintenant que ces choses importantes ont été dites, je vais répondre à ta question :
En ce moment, on dit moins de mal parce qu'il y a moins de mauvais jeux et beaucoup plus de très bons.
Crois moi, je ne vais pas aller flinguer Bayonetta ou The Void pour te faire plaisir et avoir l'air d'être hardcore ou d'avoir une liberté de ton particulière...
On n'est pas là pour te servir ta petite boucherie sur un plateau, on est là pour dire ce qu'on pense des jeux... Bravo quand ils sont bons, Caca quand ils sont mauvais. Entre parenthèse, j'ai quand même collé un zéro dans ce numéro, Rogue Warrior.
De la même manière, on ne va pas inventer des "scandales de l'industrie" pour que t'aies l'impression d'avoir une conscience politique en nous lisant. On parle de ce qui nous arrive et nous ennuie. En ce moment, il n'y a aucun problème.

J'espère que cela t'a aidé à comprendre ce qui se passe actuellement.
Et merci de faire un effort avec l'orthographe, les majuscules, la syntaxe, la ponctuation et tout ce qui va autour, sinon j'étrangle ta mère avec les intestins de ta femme.

Gros bisou,

Boulon

PS : Ca va je me suis pas ramolli avec toi là ?
PPS : Oh le polio, patience, on est sur un forum, pas sur MSN.

----------


## O.Boulon

Eh Eh Eh EH là tu réponds pas !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> En ce moment, il n'y a aucun problème.


Serait-ce dû à l'absence de Gringo ?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Dis Di Dit DIiii p^pourquoi tu réponds pas ?

Hein Hein ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Les Bougnats vont'ils se murger 6 points également à l'avenir?

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors ! Alors ! Alors !
Hein quand y a une réponse qui dérange, y a plus personne...

----------


## ElGato

Est-ce que vous pourriez rester toute votre vie testeur de jeu vidéo ?

----------


## Anonyme957

> Est-ce que vous pourriez rester toute votre vie testeur de jeu vidéo ?


Bonne question, y'a pas un moment où vous risquez d'être blasé par le nouveau Call of Duty 16, Need For Speed 12, le nouveau HDD 8000 Go à 12 000 t/min, la Radeon HD Ultra Plus 9570 et sa concurrente la Geforce GTX 895, voir même l'Intel  Core 12 Douzocore ultra ? 
Supporterez-vous toujours l'odeur des pieds véhiculée par les ventilos de vos PC sous Windows Ten  poussés à leur maximum pour le bouclage du N° 780 ?
Et quand Ubisoft et EA Games auront fusionné et racheté tous les studios un minimum inventif pour les aider à coder la grosse production Hollywoodienne en 3D sur PS10 ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est une question qui me taraudait aussi, et je n'osais pas la poser. Vous n'avez pas l'angoisse, parfois, genre à trois heures du mat', de vous réveiller le lendemain sans l'envie de jouer (à des jeux vidéo) ? De vous dire "mon Dieu (aka Lord Casque Noir) quelle est la durée de péremption d'un testeur de zeux vidéo ?".

----------


## Guest

> Quelle est la durée de péremption d'un testeur de zeux vidéo ?".


Je sais pas eux, mais moi ça a été deux mois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

"Et si demain je n'avais plus aucun truc rigolo à dire ?"

J'en ai plein des questions existentielles comme ça  ::P: .

----------


## xheyther

> Alors ! Alors ! Alors !
> Hein quand y a une réponse qui dérange, y a plus personne...


Prout.


(J'ai mangé du cassoulet en conserve ce soir.)

(Oui moi ça me dérange une odeur de ce genre.)

(Comment on fait pour avoir des réponse comme ça de Boulon, argumentée avec de l'insulte choisie et tout ?  :Emo:  )

----------


## O.Boulon

Oni, tu sais bien que dés que tu me proposes de bosser, je te fais bosser.

Sinon, ouais, pour la date de péremption semble qu'il y en ait une.
Casque et Fish, par exemple, ont perdu l'envie d'écrire sur les jeux. Mais bon, là, on parle de carrières qui se chiffrent en dizaine d'années.

Moi je ne sais pas si je m'en lasserais, mais je sais qu'il faudra que j'arrête un jour parce que CanardPC est incompatible avec des projets personnels.

C'est prouvé mathématiquement : tu peux pas faire du bon CanardPC en faisant autre chose à côté et tu peux rien faire de bon en faisant du CanardPC. C'est trop exigeant pour te laisser créer autre chose que de l'idiotie.




Sinon, y a pas d'odeur de pied à la rédac'. On est ridiculement exigeant sur l'hygiène corporelle, justement parce que doit rester ensemble longtemps pendant les bouclages. Je suis très fier d'affirmer qu'on est la rédaction la plus propre de France, si ce n'est d'Europe.
Parce que croyez moi, des fois, c'est l'angoisse de devoir prendre l'avion ou le train avec certains collègues dont la passion pour l'hygiène est inversement proportionnelle à leur goût pour le jeu vidéo. 

Dieu merci, ça change et je loue chaque jour les journaleux métrosexuels, homos ou tout bêtement propres qui sont apparus dans le milieu depuis cinq ans. Parce que les gros barbus poisseux avec un tshirt Massacra, j'en pouvais plus.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le jour où tu arrêtes je me flingue _*déclaration_.



Rogue Warrrior mérite vraiment un 0 ? Même pas 1 ou 2 ?

----------


## La Mimolette

> sinon, y a pas d'odeur de pied à la rédac'. On est ridiculement exigeant sur l'hygiène corporelle, justement parce que doit rester ensemble longtemps pendant les bouclages. Je suis très fier d'affirmer qu'on est la rédaction la plus propre de france, si ce n'est d'europe.
> *parce que croyez moi, des fois, c'est l'angoisse de devoir prendre l'avion ou le train avec certains collègues dont la passion pour l'hygiène est inversement proportionnelle à leur goût pour le jeu vidéo.*


censure.censure.censure.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Est-ce que vous pourriez rester toute votre vie testeur de jeu vidéo ?


Non sans doute, voir Gringo !

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Rogue Warrrior mérite vraiment un 0 ? Même pas 1 ou 2 ?


Ben... scénario light, graphisme à la rue et sons ripoux , ça allait pas taper bien haut de toute façon  ::P: 

Mais le côté violence gratuite ne peut que donner du grain à moudre aux associations du type "C'est à cause des jeux vidéos que les petits vieux y se font agresser !!". 
Et elles finissent par être drôlement casse-burne à force hein ?
*Alors faites les taire, n'achetez pas ce jeu !

*Donc ouais, zéro sur dix  ::wub::

----------


## LaVaBo

> ...


Omar Boulon, t'es de moins en moins discret avec tes multi.  :tired: 

Maintenant, je vais me cacher derrière le joueur de didgeridoo, paraît que les obus tombent pas deux fois au même endroit.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Dieu merci, ça change et je loue chaque jour les journaleux métrosexuels, homos ou tout bêtement propres qui sont apparus dans le milieu depuis cinq ans. Parce que les gros barbus poisseux avec un tshirt Massacra, j'en pouvais plus.


Il y a matière a sortir une grosse saloperie avec ça..., mais je sais pas, il y a quelque chose qui me retient, comme une présence, une main invisible sur mon épaule qui me dit: "Non c'est trop facile, tu es meilleur dans la difficulté".

----------


## karibou666

J'ai une question pour vous autres anciens habitués de la place de la nation.
Je suis moi même riverain de ce coin là et je me demande ce que les vans blancs qui font du business chelou là bas vendent ? Est ce que vous savez de quoi il s'agit?  Les types font des transactions main à la main en regardant autour d'eux l'air méfiant mais il y en a plein avec chacun un camion utilitaire blanc...
Ils peuvent repasser pour la discretion.

----------


## O.Boulon

Jamais vu...
Le truc qui nous faisait marrer nous, c'était les boulistes qui pariaient des millers d'euros sur un cochonnet et qui se mettaient des coups de couteau après...

----------


## karibou666

C'est pas mal aussi, le coup du van blanc doit être une pratique toute recente j'avais l'impression que c'était de la contrebande de bouffe par des types du style pays de l'est mais j'ai pas bien vu alors ptet que je fantasme.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Hum, bon.
J'ai beaucoup hésité entre ici et le topic idoine, mais comme je préfère ne pas réveiller le monstre qui semble endormi mais qui a le sommeil très léger (et le réveil très hargneux), je me lance.

Un OYJE est-il de nouveau prévu sur Fallout 3.
Je sais pas, une envie subite comme ça qui m'a prise d'un coup, j'ai besoin d'évoluer dans un environnement 3d post-apo parce que c'est trop à la mode.

De l'uranium ayant roulé sous les ponts dévastés depuis la sortie du jeu, est-ce que tous les mods sortis rendent aujourd'hui le jeu jouable ? Merci, bisous.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben y a eu un énorme dossier de Sol Carlus il y a quelques mois, alors non... Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais c'est parce qu'à l'époque ça m'intéressait pas, alors plutôt que de m'embêter à chercher dans les archives c'était quel n° et lire le dossier (si j'ai toujours le cpc en question), j'espérais une mise à jour rien que pour moi.

Tant pis, je vais devoir m'aligner sur la plèbe. 'chié.

edit : 16 septembre 2009, purée c'est vieux ! je vais jouer à un jeu moddé vieux bordel.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Tres cher monsieur Boulon, je vous remercie de votre réponse des plus agréable (pour ce qui est du ton de la réponse sa va s'etait pas trop mou),sinon je suis tres heureux que vous n'inventiez pas de scandale comme vous le dite sa prouve que le magazine est sérieux. Pour ce qui est du 0 dans le dernier numero moi je le trouve quand meme leger sa merite plus un moins 15, mais bon c'est une question de gout.Et par contre pour ma première question:
A quand un AUVERGNAT à canard PC (faut-il vous soudoyer à grand coup de saint nectaire et de saucisson ou bien?)

---------- Post ajouté à 16h03 ----------

HEIN et PUIS c'est pour quand les cours de lecture de canard PC obligatoires dans les écoles, il serait temp de faire quelequechose pour les futurs joueurs en herbe avant qu'ils n'achetent des daubes quand même, la france entière compte sur vous!

---------- Post ajouté à 16h04 ----------

Et aussi si possible (la faut que je soit aimable, comme je suis Auvergnat sa va pas etre facile), quand pourras t-on s'il vous plais achetez de beaux tapis de souris canard PC dans la Boutique SVP Monsieur BOULON?

----------


## Guest

Nous ne sommes pas du même monde, notre amour est impossible !

----------


## Gobelin

> Moi je ne sais pas si je m'en lasserais, mais je sais qu'il faudra que j'arrête un jour parce que CanardPC est incompatible avec des projets personnels.
> 
> C'est prouvé mathématiquement : tu peux pas faire du bon CanardPC en faisant autre chose à côté et tu peux rien faire de bon en faisant du CanardPC. C'est trop exigeant pour te laisser créer autre chose que de l'idiotie.


C'est propre ( et oui, on y revient encore...) à CPC et son rythme bimensuel ou c'est lié au secteur des jeux vidéos ( nuits blanches à tester, voyages de presse à répétition ...) ?

T'as une idée de l'après CPC ?
Rester dans ce secteur d'activité ou changer complètement de vie  ( tu peux répondre sans crainte, Casque ne lit pas ce forum...) ?

----------


## getcha

> Tres cher monsieur Boulon, je vous remercie de votre réponse des plus agréable (pour ce qui est du ton de la réponse sa va s'etait pas trop mou),sinon je suis tres heureux que vous n'inventiez pas de scandale comme vous le dite sa prouve que le magazine est sérieux. Pour ce qui est du 0 dans le dernier numero moi je le trouve quand meme leger sa merite plus un moins 15, mais bon c'est une question de gout.Et par contre pour ma première question:
> A quand un AUVERGNAT à canard PC (faut-il vous soudoyer à grand coup de saint nectaire et de saucisson ou bien?)
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 16h03 ----------
> 
> HEIN et PUIS c'est pour quand les cours de lecture de canard PC obligatoires dans les écoles, il serait temp de faire quelequechose pour les futurs joueurs en herbe avant qu'ils n'achetent des daubes quand même, la france entière compte sur vous!
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 16h04 ----------
> 
> Et aussi si possible (la faut que je soit aimable, comme je suis Auvergnat sa va pas etre facile), quand pourras t-on s'il vous plais achetez de beaux tapis de souris canard PC dans la Boutique SVP Monsieur BOULON?


L'auvergne ne te remercie pas, décidément entre Blaise Pascal et Vércingétorix on aura que des loosers analphabètes  pour nous représenter. Sinon sache que feu Arthur Rabot était de Clermont Fd.

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci pour l'effort sur l'orthographe et la mise en page sans compter la réponse super fairplay !

On n'a malheureusement plus du tout de tapis de souris en stock et on ne prévoit pas pour l'instant d'en produire de nouveaux... Désolé !

Pour Gobelin, c'est propre à l'esprit de CPC, mensuel, bimensuel ou hebdo.
C'est un autre monde et t'as besoin de consacrer toutes tes facultés à ça, c'est comme ça.

----------


## el saint nectairo

> L'auvergne ne te remercie pas, décidément entre Blaise Pascal et Vércingétorix on aura que des loosers analphabètes  pour nous représenter. Sinon sache que feu Arthur Rabot était de Clermont Fd.


un Auvergnat qui en renie un autre c'est déplorable, avant de te permettre sa et si vraiment tu crois que l'auvergne n'est qu'un pays de looser je ne vois que deux solution pour toi une imolation par le feu avec du bon petrole total bien polluant, ou deviens américain je pense que tu as des affinités.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h33 ----------

Plus de tapis de souris, mon dieu mon coeur se brise, quelle déchirement je vais etre obliger de vider une bonne bouteille de poire pour me consoler, en espérant qu'un jour ils réapparaissent( les tapis de souris pas les litres de poires)

---------- Post ajouté à 16h35 ----------

Sinon j'attendrais malgré tout le prochain CPC avec impatience comme un enfant la sortie de l'ecole.(oui j'étais tres dissipé en classe)

----------


## Brocoli Man

Cette personne me fait peur  ::sad::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ecoute, ça ne me dérange pas que tu insultes tes contradicteurs, par contre met des majuscules s'il te plaît.

----------


## Rhoth

> un Auvergnat qui en renie un autre c'est déplorable, avant de te permettre sa et si vraiment tu crois que l'auvergne n'est qu'un pays de looser je ne vois que deux solution pour toi une imolation par le feu avec du bon petrole total bien polluant, ou deviens américain je pense que tu as des affinités.


Et voila, il était tout seul, ca allait, maintenant ils sont deux, il commence à y avoir des problemes.

----------


## Zilief

(merci Froyok!)

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et voila, il était tout seul, ca allait, maintenant ils sont deux, il commence à y avoir des problemes.


Oui mais qui te dit qu'ils sont du sud de l'Auvergne.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Question peut-être conne, mais question quand même.

D'où vient cette putain de manie d'écrire "sayske" ou "rosque" : en gros, une mutation consonantique qui transforme les "x" en "sq"  ::blink:: 
Je trouve ça ridicule, mais je pourrais avoir un avis différent si l'origine était marrante  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, ça vient pas de chez nous ça...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question peut-être conne, mais question quand même.
> 
> D'où vient cette putain de manie d'écrire "sayske" ou "rosque" : en gros, une mutation consonantique qui transforme les "x" en "sq" 
> Je trouve ça ridicule, mais je pourrais avoir un avis différent si l'origine était marrante


De B0B0 je pense.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> De B0B0 je pense.


Non, j'ai vu ça ailleurs sur Internet. C'est un peu le pendant français du porn=>pron anglais.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Mmmh, je vois que c'est une sorte d'omerta  :tired: 




> Non, j'ai vu ça ailleurs sur Internet. C'est un peu le pendant français du porn=>pron anglais.


Non, ca c'est une inversion, pas une mutation. Bref, merci quand même  :;):  l'initiateur de tout ça mourra de toute façon dans les flammes de l'enfer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, dans le doute alors c'est Gana.
C'est lui qui a inventé le DTC, alors ça doit être aussi lui le "saykse".

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Mais non, pas "saykse", "sayske" ! C'est encore plus ignoble à lire/entendre !!
(à moins que ce soit une faute de frappe de ta part...)

Pour Gana, je savais pas, c'est qui ? :risquesareputationendemandant:

----------


## dalgwen

> Non, ca c'est une inversion.


Non, ah bon? Merci catpain ovbious !  ::P: 
J'y vois, comme Agar, une déformation. On ne veut pas dire le mot parce que, au choix, c'est anglais, c'est vulgaire, c'est hors charte, c'est naze, ça sonne mal, donc au final on le change pour le faire plus "rigolol".

Moi j'ai une question fouille merde : avez vous essayé de débaucher/récupérer Rabot lorsque vous avez décidé d'embaucher quelqu'un pour remplacer le regretté Gringo?
Et de manière générale, parce que je suis archi fan, pourquoi Rabot a-t-il disparu de l'Internet mondial du web 2.0 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben Rabot a disparu avant Gringo ce qui fait que pour remplacer Gringo on a été cherché un nouveau totalement innocent.

En plus avec Rabot, il y aurait eu un problème : on ne prend pas de gros pigistes hors rédac.
Avec les version review de jeux arrivant pas forcément à l'heure et la rareté de chaque version -on en perd une dans la nature, l'éditeur nous fait un procès et nous coule définitivement- on ne veut pas prendre le risque de les expédier à travers la France.

Sans compter que la vie de rédac', c'est ça qui fait CanardPC. Alors on a des gars comme Raphi, Greenthumb ou Toxic qui ont l'esprit sans jamais passer nous voir, mais c'est rarissime et ils écrivent finalement très peu.

D'ailleurs, je vous avoue qu'on envisage d'embaucher un nouveau pigiste histoire que vous arrêtiez de vous emmerder à lire 15 pages de Boulon par numéro alors j'en profite.

Si vous êtes : 

-Parisien ou assimilé
-Dur à la tâche
-Propre sur vous
-Prêt à apprendre et à nous apprendre des trucs
-Cultivé en matière de jeux vidéo PC et surtout dans tout le reste
-Capable d'écrire vite et bien
-Organisé
-Détenteur de la définition exacte des mots "Problématique" et "Echidnée"
-Résistant à la pression et à l'acharnement de la part d'un gros lourd de 120 Kilos maniant à merveille le mot "putain"
-Drôle et fin (l'humour fin, ça manque dans CanardPC)
-Surtout pas Geek, Fanboy, Otaku, Nerd, NoLife et tous ces mots qui fâchent...

Alors n'hésitez pas à nous faire parvenir :

-Un Test de 3800 signes sur le jeu PC de votre choix,
-3 news concernant le jeu vidéo et une concernant portnawak
-Une lettre de motivation

Peut être qu'on vous lira et qu'on aura envie de vous voir de plus près histoire d'assassiner un gars nettement plus talentueux que nous.

Tout ça au courrierattekeunarrrrdpayçaypoing'comme.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> sans jamais passer nous voir


Ça c'est parce que je suis pauvre, ça coûte cher le train.
Sinon ça aurait été avec plaisir.

Tiens, je regrette de pas être parisien là tout de suite.

----------


## ToasT

:tired: 

Et si je démissionnais ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> D'ailleurs, je vous avoue qu'on envisage d'embaucher un nouveau pigiste.


 ::O: 

Là, tout de suite, à l'instant, je me disais : _"Ca y est, j'ai presque fini, je pourrai envoyer la série d'articles promise à Boulon dans le courant de la semaine prochaine."_

Et paf, j'apprends que je dois retourner au charbon aussi sec...
 ::|: ... :tired: ... ::lol:: 

_ /summons OpenOffice and a cup of coffee_

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh les gars, je vous avertis... Avec CanardPC, on ne peut pas cumuler deux boulots.

Attendez quand même notre réponse positive avant de démissionner.

----------


## ToasT

Et si j'arrivais à arrêter le temps ? HEIN ? T'Y AS PAS PENSE A CA ???

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Attendez quand même notre réponse positive avant de démissionner.


On est enthousiastes, on n'est pas cinglés pour autant.  :;):

----------


## ToasT

> On est enthousiastes, on n'est pas cinglés pour autant.


Il s'inquiète pour nous, c'est un peu la face cachée du Boulon. Mais tu vas voir qu'après ce message, un peu honteux de s'être pris d'un amour paternel, il va nous insulter ou nous rabaisser.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Euh les gars, je vous avertis... Avec CanardPC, on ne peut pas cumuler deux boulots.


Vous avez proposé le poste à H. Proglio ? Il est en manque de liquidité...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tiens, je regrette de pas être parisien là tout de suite.


Et moi donc.

Sauf que Tours, c'est à une heure de Paname en train, du coup, j'pourrais monter bosser sur place 4 jours par semaine, et redescendre les mercredis/week end hors bouclage pour profiter de ma femme et de mon fils.

Huum. Sachant qu'en plus, ils parlent de faire plus de chiffres avec encore moins de moyens dans ma boite, et j'suis sur que personne ne peut payer plus mal qu'eux, du coup... huuuum.  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> Euh les gars, je vous avertis... Avec CanardPC, on ne peut pas cumuler deux boulots.


C'est con, j'aurais bien postulé mais je sais que j'aurai jamais le temps.

En plus je réponds pas à au moins deux critères. Mais je suis beau.

----------


## Guest

> Et moi donc.
> 
> Sauf que Tours, c'est à une heure de Paname en train, du coup, j'pourrais monter bosser sur place 4 jours par semaine, et redescendre les mercredis/week end hors bouclage pour profiter de ma femme et de mon fils.
> 
> Huum. Sachant qu'en plus, ils parlent de faire plus de chiffres avec encore moins de moyens dans ma boite, et j'suis sur que personne ne peut payer plus mal qu'eux, du coup... huuuum.


Ouais tu veux abandonner ta famille quoi. Et tes registres de militaires chéris alors ?



Désolé pour le double post, la fonction de fusion m'a laissé tomber.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ouais tu veux abandonner ta famille quoi. Et tes registres de militaires chéris alors ?


Ma famille, jamais. C'est bien ça qui me retient de chercher un appart' sur Paris immédiatement.
Mes registres militaires par contre...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mes registres militaires par contre...



Ca pourrait faire un bon gros dossier de 160 pages facile. Tu pourrais même obtenir un hors-série !

----------


## Guest

On savait fragger à l'époque.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Sauf toi, t'étais le plus nul sur le serveur des idiots.

----------


## Guest

> Sauf toi, t'étais le plus nul sur le serveur des idiots.


 :Cigare:  Tellement faux.

----------


## dalgwen

Oh punaise, Agar à la rédac. Je serai doté de chromosomes double X que j'humidifierais ma lingerie sur le champ. Comme ce n'est pas le cas, je me contenterai donc de tendre doucement mes divers tissus érectiles.

Oui, les autres, désolé, vous n'avez que la moitié de la classe et le quart de la puissance intellectuelle du pas hagard Agar (ce qui est déjà pas mal, alors arrêtez de vous plaindre).

(moi, jaloux de vous tous? pff)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oh punaise, Agar à la rédac. Je serai doté de chromosomes double X que j'humidifierais ma lingerie sur le champ. Comme ce n'est pas le cas, je me contenterai donc de tendre doucement mes divers tissus érectiles.


Pauvre fou, mon coeur est déjà pris.




> Oui, les autres, désolé, vous n'avez que la moitié de la classe et le quart de la puissance intellectuelle du pas hagard Agar (ce qui est déjà pas mal, alors arrêtez de vous plaindre).


 ::O: 

C'est ça qui est fantastique avec Internet, les gens vous mythifient.  :^_^: 
Ce forum grouille de bestiaux largement plus intelligents que moi. Ducon et Vwr (lisez son blog, c'est autre chose que Café de Faune), pour ne citer que deux exemples.

----------


## Toxic

Ah bravo, y a quelques pages tout le monde faisait semblant d'être triste pour Gringo, et maintenant qu'on sait que ça veut dire qu'il y a une place de libre, on se sent plus et on se met à flooder comme des porcs, bien joué les gars.

Bon moi j'ai une question con, pour les tests console, ce sont les éditeurs qui vous envoient des versions tests même si vous vous appelez Canard PC, ou bien vous testez ce que vous achetez vous-mêmes ? Parce que si y a du jeu console à tester qui traîne je veux bien passer plus souvent à la rédac moi hein.

----------


## Jolaventur

Meuh non moi je pleure toujours pour Gringo.
Pis merde quoi un test de Witcher 2 sans Gringo c'est plus pareil quoi!
 ::cry::

----------


## Harvester

> Si vous êtes : 
> 
> -Parisien ou assimilé


P'tain, éliminé dès la première ligne, c'est rude  ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a aussi une option si vous êtes taiwanais ou assimilés.

----------


## Guest

Faut être un grand garçon de 40 ans par contre.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bon moi j'ai une question con, pour les tests console, ce sont les éditeurs qui vous envoient des versions tests même si vous vous appelez Canard PC, ou bien vous testez ce que vous achetez vous-mêmes ? Parce que si y a du jeu console à tester qui traîne je veux et bien passer plus souvent à la rédac moi hein.


On achète 75% des jeux consoles.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Cette proposition est tres interressante mais elle pourrais briser un mythe ( qui d'entre nous n'imagine pas qu'il se passe des choses folles à la rédaction de CPC: autopsie d'alien, de présentateur TV, des expos des dessins de couly etc....), sinon c'est tres cool de signaler sur le forum qu'il y 'as une place dispo, j'en réverais mais mon Pentium 3 et ma radeon 9000 pro ne me permettent pas de tester des jeux correctement (oui il existe encore des personnes qui ont ce type de matériel, tout le monde n'as pas la paye d'un PDG de véolia et d'EDF).

Pour ce qui est de la réponse à GETCHA, bien qu'un peu energique j'espere qu'il comprendra que c'etait à prendre pour de l'humour (certe faut aimer) sinon je m'en excuse.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h55 ----------

J'espere que pour les jeux consoles vous avez un prix de gros ou que vous les revendez ( les mauvais biensur).

---------- Post ajouté à 12h57 ----------

Et GUY MOQUETTE , a-t'il eut droit à un bisutage?

----------


## b0b0

> -Détenteur de la définition exacte des mots "Problématique" et "Echidnée"


Echidnée : Se dit d'une personne qui a le nez rempli de crumble au kiwi. Souvent à court de ouate, ces personnes ont fréquemment la main verte et ne sont pas bon jardinier pour autant. _ "Maman regarde, regarde ! La madame échidnée § C'est dégoutant."


Demain nous verrons le mot problématique, ou plus exactement quand j'aurais trouvé une vanne.

<(hu hu hu hu)
_

----------


## Scorbut

J'ai remarqué un truc dans l'ours du dernier numéro, il n'y a plus de rédacteur en chef. Est-ce normal ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca fait un bail qu'on le marque plus.
Pour de difficiles questions juridiques qu'on n'abordera pas ici.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Prenez Greenteub, ce mec est bien. Con et nul mais bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

On va le faire travailler au coup par coup, mais il est à 1000 km ce qui pose quelques problèmes.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Putain cet enfoiré est au bord de la mer ! Moi qui croyais qu'il vivait comme un clodo dans les Yvelines. Le chien.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> P'tain, éliminé dès la première ligne, c'est rude


Alors, je dis ça pour toi et pour Raphi, qui le sait déjà :
Je ne veux pas faire mon gros relou "défenseur de ma ville" et tout, mais Tours c'est l'extrémité de la plus grande couronne imaginable de Paris. C'est super proche de la capitale : Saint-Pierre-des-Corps -> Montparnasse c'est 55 minutes en TGV. Tu sais qu'énormément de gens font la navette chaque matin et chaque soir ? Ils bossent à Paname et vivent dans une petite ville pas trop dégueue et sensiblement moins chère.
Donc tout ça pour dire que même si les critères de sélection géographique restent à l'appréciation de la rédaction, il n'y a rien selon moi de farfelu à ce que tu candidates.
Et c'est valable aussi pour tous les gens qui ont des directs réguliers entre chez eux et une gare parisienne de leur choix. Honnêtement, je ne suis pas sûr qu'un mec habitant dans les Yvelines mette moins de temps à venir à la rédac' qu'un Tourangeau ou un Orléanais par exemple.

----------


## b0b0

Ho le relou défenseur de sa ville  ::o:

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Echidnée : Se dit d'une personne qui a le nez rempli de crumble au kiwi. Souvent à court de ouate, ces personnes ont fréquemment la main verte et ne sont pas bon jardinier pour autant. _ "Maman regarde, regarde ! La madame échidnée § C'est dégoutant."
> 
> 
> Demain nous verrons le mot problématique, ou plus exactement quand j'aurais trouvé une vanne.
> 
> http://www.starwizz.com/wp-content/u...rd/bouvard.jpg<(hu hu hu hu)
> _


Le mot échidnée me rappelle mon jeune temps, quand on jouait à Sonic & Knuckles the *Echidna*  :B): .

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Ho le relou défenseur de sa ville


bordo ça suxxe 37reprazent  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Blablabal nan mais Tours c'est bien.


Ouais ouais...
Mais tu vois, on est pas complètement cons, on a un peu réfléchi avant d'édicter ça.

Par exemple, c'est pas avec un salaire de CanardPC que tu vas prendre le TGV tous les jours.

Et puis CanardPC, c'est pas Elf, la BNP ou la Poste : tu travailles 7 jours sur 7, très souvent jusqu'à 4 heures du matin et tu ne sais jamais quand tu vas rentrer chez toi. Moi un gars qui veut des horaires fixes et passer son week-end peinard chez lui, je doute qu'il fasse de vieux os à notre rythme.

Et puis, pour habiter à 1h15 de la rédac, je peux te dire que ça nuit véritablement à la qualité et la quantité de travail. Même en écrivant dans le métro et en écrivant beaucoup beaucoup plus vite et facilement qu'un débutant.

Enfin bon, t'es super sympa -bien que légèrement teubé et un peu trop prompt à étaler ta science- mais on ne va pas embaucher un nouveau pigiste pour que le gars ne puisse venir que trois jours par semaine, crève de faim parce qu'il devra payer ses tickets de TGV tous les jours et bosse mal parce qu'il a perpétuellement en tête la question "réussirais-je à rentrer chez moi ce soir".

Vous avez l'air de croire que chez CanardPC, c'est la rigolade et la flemme.
Mais non, KanardPC ist Krieg.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> On ne va pas embaucher un nouveau pigiste pour que le gars ne puisse venir que trois jours par semaine, crève de faim parce qu'il devra payer ses tickets de TGV tous les jours et bosse mal parce qu'il a perpétuellement en tête la question "réussirais-je à rentrer chez moi ce soir".


Han merde, j'avais presque convaincu ma femme !

----------


## b0b0

Putain ça à l'air chiant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais de toutes façons, Raphi, tu tiendrais pas deux jours à la rédac avant de te faire égorger.
Et pas forcément par moi, vu que tes passionantes interventions par gmail m'ont profondément endurci...

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Comme ça c'est dit !  ::):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Nan mais de toutes façons, Raphi, tu tiendrais pas deux jours à la rédac avant de te faire égorger.
> Et pas forcément par moi, vu que tes passionantes interventions par gmail m'ont profondément endurci...


C'est surtout que si je venais m'installer à la rédac, tu peux être certains que je chanterai des contines à longueur de journée et à tue-tête.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais et nous, justement, on te tuerait la tête.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Putain cet enfoiré est au bord de la mer ! Moi qui croyais qu'il vivait comme un clodo dans les Yvelines. Le chien.


Haha le naze, il a mis 3 plombes pour comprendre que c'était pas un jeu de mots ma ville.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et puis, pour habiter à 1h15 de la rédac, je peux te dire que ça nuit véritablement à la qualité et la quantité de travail. Même en écrivant dans le métro et en écrivant beaucoup beaucoup plus vite et facilement qu'un débutant.


Habitant à 30 minutes de la rédac, ça veut dire que j'ai plus de chance d'être pris ?  :B): 

Bon, ok, je n'ai pas de talent d'écriture !  ::P:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ouais et nous, justement, on te tuerait la tête.


P'tain, mais t'es persuadé que je suis une limace mollassonne acceptant de se faire martyré par plaisir à longueur de journée, alors que je suis presque certain d'avoir une capacité à te péter les couilles égales, si ce n'est supérieure !

Surtout que y'a plein de sujets super chiants dont je suis super fan, et ça marche bien mieux que tes insultes au rabais.

C'est juste qu'à chaque fois que je suis passé à la rédac, entre couly qui gueule qu'il faut pas nous laisser rentrer et Gringo en redescente, la timidité m'empêchait d'agir.

----------


## Guest

Ouais Raphi il parle trop, même moi qui a pas souvent le besoin d'en placer une il me gave, je le déteste.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Et du coup un AUVERGNAT sinon ( c'est comme moi c'est super tétu puis sa à toujours des bon plans pour casser la croute ou boire un verre)

----------


## Guest

Tiens lui aussi il est pas mal comme pète-couilles.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Ouais ouais... [...]
> Vous avez l'air de croire que chez CanardPC, c'est la rigolade et la flemme.
> Mais non, KanardPC ist Krieg.


FOOONTAINE DE JUSTICE ! Miaouuuuu ! TATATATATATATA !
A mort les fufus ! Miouuuu !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tiens lui aussi il est pas mal comme pète-couilles.


C'est un champion du monde! :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> FOOONTAINE DE JUSTICE ! Miaouuuuu ! TATATATATATATA !
> A mort les fufus ! Miouuuu !


Quand je vous dis que je l'ai customisé avec des lames de rasoir et un lance roquette.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est un champion du monde!


Il va te répondre : _"Non, un champion d'Auvergne"._ 10 Billets.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> FOOONTAINE DE JUSTICE ! Miaouuuuu ! TATATATATATATA !
> A mort les fufus ! Miouuuu !


La vache, le monde du maquettage est hardcore.

----------


## LtBlight

Petite question (que j'avais déjà sortie lors du premier topic des questions mais sait-on jamais) : Est-ce que les reliures vont revenir cette année? Parce qu'avec le tas de CPC que j'ai chez moi, je suis bien parti pour en acheter 3 facile.

----------


## O.Boulon

On mettra cette question sur le tapis dés la prochaine réunion éditoriale.
J'ai l'impression qu'il est temps.

----------


## Pelomar

Il est temps, en effet. Depuis 3 numéros, j'ai plus de Canard PC que de PC Jeux, c'est un signe.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh...
Je vais pas te répondre finalement.
Si tu veux, tu peux aussi aller hurler Heil Hitler rue des rosiers et patienter jusqu'à ce que la foule vienne te rendre hommage, ça compensera mon absence de réponse.

----------


## Pelomar

Et toi tu peux manger de la terrine de foie gras. :bordeljenecomprendsrien:

----------


## Harvester

> Alors, je dis ça pour toi et pour Raphi, qui le sait déjà :
> Je ne veux pas faire mon gros relou "défenseur de ma ville" et tout, mais Tours c'est l'extrémité de la plus grande couronne imaginable de Paris.(...)


Je sais bien que c'est pas super loin, mais comme le dit M'sieur Boulon, c'est super chaud à gérer. Et pis j'aime mon boulot que j'ai déjà (si si, ça existe des gens comme ça) et surtout je suis dans bien trop de trucs pour m'investir à fond dans CPC. Nan, le rêve c'est de pouvoir les aider, de sortir un papier de temps en temps à la rigueur (comme Raphi), même si je n'ai pas leur talent d'écriture (comme Rap... euh non je préfère rien dire pour le coup).

J'espère que le prochain pigiste sera ultra motivé, parce que ça a l'air sympa la rédac de CPC  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

A cette heure ci, pas vraiment.
Quelle putain de tristesse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé galérien, fais pas peur aux pigeons !
Rrrroû Rrrroû ! Petits petits petits...

Sinon, rassure toi Kahnou, moi aussi je bosse à cette heure. Tout à l'heure, j'ai même dû écrire aux toilettes.

----------


## Guest

Et tu penses vraiment qu'elles vont te répondre ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Et tu penses vraiment qu'elles vont te répondre ?


Ce type est quand même fort...

----------


## Michael d'Amour

> Je sais bien que c'est pas super loin, mais comme le dit M'sieur Boulon, c'est super chaud à gérer. Et pis j'aime mon boulot que j'ai déjà (si si, ça existe des gens comme ça) et surtout je suis dans bien trop de trucs pour m'investir à fond dans CPC. Nan, le rêve c'est de pouvoir les aider, de sortir un papier de temps en temps à la rigueur (comme Raphi), même si je n'ai pas leur talent d'écriture (comme Rap... euh non je préfère rien dire pour le coup).
> 
> J'espère que le prochain pigiste sera ultra motivé, parce que ça a l'air sympa la rédac de CPC


Au pire, tu crées un nouveau journal avec Raphi.

----------


## mescalin

Ou un site, avec des news et tout, et puis un forum et ...

----------


## Harvester

Hey, çay pas con ça ! J'appelle Raphi pour qu'on en discute cet aprèm  ::P:

----------


## el saint nectairo

Pour info, j'ais une bonne intox pour tout le monde joyeusement relayé par les FAI:"CLARA MORGANE VA DEVOILER SON NUMERO PERSO SUR FACEDEBOOK" je me marre.

Sinon quitte à demander des reliures à la prochaine réunion monsieur BOULON, serai-t'il possible de demander de beaux tapis de sourris tout doux en poil de yack en même temps.

(Vous pourrez constater par vous même monsieur BOULON comme vous l'aviez dit précedement qu'il n'est pas utile d'inventer des scandales ou des infos bidon, les FAI et tout les fabricants de matériel informatique s'en chargent ( et il le font bien malheureusement ce n'est pas cela que l'on aimerais qu'ils fassent bien))

---------- Post ajouté à 12h06 ----------

Heureusement canard pc ne relaye pas sa.

----------


## Pelomar

> Hey, çay pas con ça ! J'appelle Raphi pour qu'on en discute cet aprèm


La dernière fois que Sylvine a tenté, sa maison a cramé.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pour info, j'ais une bonne intox pour tout le monde joyeusement relayé par les FAI:"CLARA MORGANE VA DEVOILER SON NUMERO PERSO SUR FACEDEBOOK" je me marre.
> 
> Sinon quitte à demander des reliures à la prochaine réunion monsieur BOULON, serai-t'il possible de demander de beaux tapis de sourris tout doux en poil de yack en même temps.
> 
> (Vous pourrez constater par vous même monsieur BOULON comme vous l'aviez dit précedement qu'il n'est pas utile d'inventer des scandales ou des infos bidon, les FAI et tout les fabricants de matériel informatique s'en chargent ( et il le font bien malheureusement ce n'est pas cela que l'on aimerais qu'ils fassent bien))
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 12h06 ----------
> 
> Heureusement canard pc ne relaye pas sa.


Tu sais que tu finis par être lourd!

----------


## Ezechiel

> Tu sais que tu finis par être lourd!


Moi tout ce qui me gène c'est le refus d'employer le "ç".

----------


## Harvester

> La dernière fois que Sylvine a tenté, sa maison a cramé.


Damned, je vais me méfier alors ! Ou je mets juste l'adresse de Raphi à disposition  ::siffle:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 13h35 ----------




> Moi tout ce qui me gène c'est le refus d'employer le "ç".


S'il n'y avait que ça...  ::O:

----------


## Anonyme871

Vous avez entendu parlé de Leelh ? Un "rpg" par navigateur post' apo lillois  ::O: 
Vu comme ça, ça a pas l'air fameux mais bon....

http://www.leelh.com/

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si.
On en parle dans le numéro du 15 février.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Vu comme ça, ça a pas l'air fameux mais bon....


 :haha: 

edit coupable : non en fait j'en sais rien, j'ai accès à l'alpha mais j'ai toujours pas réussi à jouer, mais ça a l'air bien quand même. Dommage que ça va marcher à l'abo.

----------


## Dark Fread

Non, rien en fait  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest

Tu veux de la pitié, de l'attention, ou juste des réponses ? C'est un peu fouillis là.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Ca y est, j'ai envoyé le bousin. Ensuite j'ai lu ça :




> Hé galérien, fais pas peur aux pigeons !
> Rrrroû Rrrroû ! Petits petits petits...


 ::O:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu veux de la pitié, de l'attention, ou juste des réponses ? C'est un peu fouillis là.


Et merde  :Emo:

----------


## ElGato

La grossièreté gratuite est-elle autorisée, sachant que Gringo n'est plus là pour répondre à la demande d'une certaine partie de votre lectorat ?

----------


## Guest

> La grossièreté gratuite est-elle autorisée, sachant que Gringo n'est plus là pour répondre à la demande d'une certaine partie de votre lectorat ?


Alors là je peux répondre : quand j'avais écrit des news on m'avait dit de tout refaire parce qu'insulter les gens c'est pas bien.

Gringo est et doit rester unique, de toute façon il est irremplaçable...

Enfin ça a peut-être changé, de toute façon c'est à Nation que j'ai appris que j'étais pas drôle  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais non, les spectacles de Bigard vous les rangez.
Et sinon t'es drôle Oni. Arrête ton char.

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est Gringo le meilleurs toute façon!

Mon coeur saigne depuis 3 jours.

Gringo, reviens y'a les même à la maison!
En plus si je vais pleurer sur son profil,  il va pas répondre le fourbe.

----------


## Froyok

> Et sinon t'es drôle Oni. Arrête ton char.


Han le coup de polich, fonce Oni tu as une porte ouverte vers le balcon qui mène vers le sol !  ::o:

----------


## Guest

Bah Boulon et moi on s'aime d'amour vrai depuis quasiment des années. C'est juste que quand j'ai vu Casque pour la première fois j'ai eu droit à "Bon j'ai lu ton test, c'est pas drôle, mais c'est bien écrit. Bon c'est pas drôle, hein, mais c'est bien écrit quand même. Je t'ai dit que c'était pas drôle ?"

L'exagération est due au traumatisme subséquent.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bah Boulon et moi on s'aime d'amour vrai depuis quasiment des années. C'est juste que quand j'ai vu Casque pour la première fois j'ai eu droit à "Bon j'ai lu ton test, c'est pas drôle, mais c'est bien écrit. Bon c'est pas drôle, hein, mais c'est bien écrit quand même. Je t'ai dit que c'était pas drôle ?"
> 
> L'exagération est due au traumatisme subséquent.


C'est vrai que tu l'avais assez mal vécu, tu répétais tout le temps que tout ce que tu faisais manquait de vanne, sauf au niveau de ta vie amoureuse qui ressemblait à une vaste blague.

----------


## Jolaventur

Tout ça ne nous rendra pas Gringo.

----------


## Guest

> Tout ça ne nous rendra pas Gringo.


Cher Jolav, 

Tes monomanies, plus que régulières, me brisent ce qui me sert de testicules. Comprends-moi quand, te lisant, je me sens comme une grand-mère revoyant un épisode de Derrick qu'elle connaît déjà par coeur. Tu seras d'accord avec moi : c'est triste. Très.

De plus, tu passes dans le cas présent à côté de l'évidence : Gringo est là. Autour de toi, c'est Gringo, quand tu respires, c'est Gringo, quand tu fais l'am... Ah non, ça tu ne le fais pas. Mais ça serait quand même Gringo.

Parce que Gringo est partout, parce qu'au fond, il t'aime, il nous aime, plus que tu ne l'aimeras jamais. Ne le trahis pas, ne nous force pas à détester son nom, scandé vainement et à outrance.

Gringo est amour, son oeuvre est amour, je suis sûr que, là où il est, il pense à toi quand il regarde amoureusement ses enregistrements de prévisions météos passées, quand Tanya Young annonce la pluie. Pas la peine d'en rajouter, notre coeur saigne, aussi.


Bien cordialement, 

Oni².

----------


## ToasT

> c'est Gringo, quand tu fais l'am... Ah non, ça tu ne le fais pas. Mais ça serait quand même Gringo.


G n'a rien contre l'onanisme.

----------


## xheyther

Ça tourne un peu en rond ce topic.

Gringo un truc Gringo un truc Gringo Boulon qui balance un hameçon pour un pigiste et Gringo...

 :tired:

----------


## ToasT

> Ça tourne un peu en rond ce topic.
> 
> Gringo un truc Gringo un truc Gringo Boulon qui balance un hameçon pour un pigiste et Gringo...


Tu as entendu Oni, ne salis pas ce nom !

----------


## xheyther

C'est presque devenu un Leitmotiv là quand même !

P'tet il nous entend et ça lui fait chaud au coeur.


Ou pas...

----------


## Guest

Ca fait toujours plaisir d'avoir été lu, et surtout compris.



 ::|:

----------


## Harvester

Nan mais sérieux, c'est qui ce Gringo dont vous parlez ? ::huh::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ca fait toujours plaisir d'avoir été lu, et surtout compris.


Non seulement t'es pas drôle, mais en plus t'es incompréhensible.
Bien ta vie ?

----------


## Guest

> Non seulement t'es pas drôle, mais en plus t'es incompréhensible.
> Bien ta vie ?


Je sais pas, j'essaye toujours de déchiffrer.

----------


## Froyok

> Nan mais sérieux, c'est qui ce Gringo dont vous parlez ?


Une balustrade en bois qui ornementais la rédac.
Couly à fait un dessin dessus et ils l'on jeté. Boulon l'aimais pas.
Couly pas la balustrade.
C'est ce qui à donné cette expression :
"Un boulon vaut mieux qu'un phallus. Tu l'auras Trad'"

----------


## punishthecat

> Une balustrade en bois qui ornementais la rédac.
> Couly à fait un dessin dessus et ils l'on jeté. Boulon l'aimais pas.
> Couly pas la balustrade.
> C'est ce qui à donné cette expression :
> "Un boulon vaut mieux qu'un phallus. Tu l'auras Trad'"


Mouis oui oui...  :tired:

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Une balustrade en bois qui ornementais la rédac.
> Couly à fait un dessin dessus et ils l'on jeté. Boulon l'aimais pas.
> Couly pas la balustrade.
> C'est ce qui à donné cette expression :
> "Un boulon vaut mieux qu'un phallus. Tu l'auras Trad'"


Il se fait tard  :tired: .

----------


## Velgos

> Cher Jolav, 
> 
> Tes monomanies, plus que régulières, me brisent ce qui me sert de testicules. Comprends-moi quand, te lisant, je me sens comme une grand-mère revoyant un épisode de Derrick qu'elle connaît déjà par coeur. Tu seras d'accord avec moi : c'est triste. Très.
> 
> De plus, tu passes dans le cas présent à côté de l'évidence : Gringo est là. Autour de toi, c'est Gringo, quand tu respires, c'est Gringo, quand tu fais l'am... Ah non, ça tu ne le fais pas. Mais ça serait quand même Gringo.
> 
> Parce que Gringo est partout, parce qu'au fond, il t'aime, il nous aime, plus que tu ne l'aimeras jamais. Ne le trahis pas, ne nous force pas à détester son nom, scandé vainement et à outrance.
> 
> Gringo est amour, son oeuvre est amour, je suis sûr que, là où il est, il pense à toi quand il regarde amoureusement ses enregistrements de prévisions météos passées, quand Tanya Young annonce la pluie. Pas la peine d'en rajouter, notre coeur saigne, aussi.
> ...


Tain, c'est bien aussi quand t'écris plus de 2 phrases par post ! /highfive o/

----------


## Toxic

> C'est juste que quand j'ai vu Casque pour la première fois j'ai eu droit à "Bon j'ai lu ton test, c'est pas drôle, mais c'est bien écrit. Bon c'est pas drôle, hein, mais c'est bien écrit quand même. Je t'ai dit que c'était pas drôle ?"


Casque dit la même chose à tout le monde en fait  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Qu'est-ce qui fait rire Casque ?

----------


## elkoo

> Qu'est-ce qui fait rire Casque ?


Ce qui est drôle, ça semble évident non?

----------


## TheToune

> Casque dit la même chose à tout le monde en fait 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui fait rire Casque ?


Rendre dépressif ceux qui veulent écrirent pour le mag peut etre ?  :^_^:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Casque dit la même chose à tout le monde en fait 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui fait rire Casque ?


Han putain, moi y m'a jamais rien dit Casque. Par contre, j'ai eu droit à un petit mot de Fishbone.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Gagner aux concours ça le rend jouasse il paraît.

----------


## Vevster

> On achète 75% des jeux consoles.


Vous voulez des réducs?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci Norochj !
Je me suis fait une sucette. C'est étrange.

----------


## b0b0

Casque il m'a dit que j'étais con au moins 589 fois.

----------


## Norochj

Normalement on est censé bouffé toute la première couche dégueulasse pour atteindre la coeur délicat... Le problème c'est que la première couche t'a tellement pourri la bouche que tu profites pas de la suite.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah mais j'ai pas dit que c'était mauvais.
Contrairement à Kahn qui n'a pas dépassé les premiers coups de langue, je me suis fait toute la sauce, j'ai profité du fruit, puis d'un malheureux coup de dent, j'ai atteint le coeur de sauce qui m'a arraché un hurlement.

Mais j'ai aimé.
Comme on aime un chaton difforme et contrefait.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Ah mais j'ai pas dit que c'était mauvais.
> Contrairement à Kahn qui n'a pas dépassé les premiers coups de langue, je me suis fait toute la sauce, j'ai profité du fruit, puis d'un malheureux coup de dent, j'ai atteint le coeur de sauce qui m'a arraché un hurlement.
> 
> Mais j'ai aimé.
> Comme on aime un chaton difforme et contrefait.


Tu as essayé la sucette contre un mur, parce que pour le chaton, c'est bien ?

----------


## punishthecat

> Tu as essayé la sucette contre un mur, parce que pour le chaton, c'est bien ?


Gaffe avec les chatons quand même. Sinon IL va revenir ! :fear:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ouais merci Norochj, c'était super bon, mais pour la sucette j'ai limite envie de te mailler une clé de bras...

----------


## olivarius

Est ce qu'il serait possible que la partie Hardware : news+test soit sur un ton plus sérieux (le même sérieux que les CPC Hardware) ?

----------


## Brocoli Man

Oui, moi non plus je n'aime pas trop rire, ni l'humour en général, donc si vous pouviez arrêter d'être drôles les gars, ca serait sympa.
J'abonde dans le sens de ce monsieur, ainsi que tous mes amis du service compta.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est ce qu'il serait possible que la partie Hardware : news+test soit sur un ton plus sérieux (le même sérieux que les CPC Hardware) ?


Non et, on te l'a déjà dit... Va mourir, espèce de coincé.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Comme je lis que vous allez peut-être parler de songer au projet de peut-être penser à proposer de nouveau des reliures, je voulais savoir combien de numéros chacune peut contenir. C'est juste pour savoir combien je devrai en commander, le grand jour venu.

----------


## Guest

> Comme je lis que vous allez peut-être parler de songer au projet de peut-être penser à proposer de nouveau des reliures, je voulais savoir combien de numéros chacune peut contenir. C'est juste pour savoir combien je devrai en commander, le grand jour venu.


Un numéro par reliure, deux en tassant bien... Va falloir que t'en commandes plein.

_- Le service communication et stratégie commerciale de CPC._

----------


## xheyther

D'ailleurs, en exclu pour toi public, les images du prototype :
http://www.ma-papeterie.com/produit.php?id=21019

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ah bah c'est cool, ça coute pas cher. :con:

----------


## olivarius

> Non et, on te l'a déjà dit... Va mourir, espèce de coincé.


Toute la finesse de sieur Boulon  ::rolleyes::  Je préfère la prose de Doc TB ne soit pas si jaloux  ::P:

----------


## elkoo

::o: 
Moi aussi je préfère les lapins roses!

----------


## Hellminster

Est ce qu'il serait possible que la partie Hardware : news+test soit sur un ton moins sérieux (le même sérieux que les CPC Hard'Amat) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non et, on te l'a déjà dit... Va mourir, espèce de frivole.

----------


## lokideath

M. Boulon a de la famille dans le secteur des obsèques ?

----------


## Belkanell

Peut-on imaginer un CPC numérique, genre sur iSlate (ou autre, suivant le "truc" que va présenter Apple ce soir) ?

----------


## Vevster

> Peut-on imaginer un CPC numérique, genre sur iSlate (ou autre, suivant le "truc" que va présenter Apple ce soir) ?


[Boulon] Non et non, on te l'as déjà dit...Va mourir espèce de fanboy. [/Boulon]

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Peut-on imaginer un CPC numérique, genre sur iSlate (ou autre, suivant le "truc" que va présenter Apple ce soir) ?


Bah la dernière tentative du PDF a visiblement été une catastrophe, sans compter que le numéro en question s'est retrouvé sur les Newsgroups et les serveurs torrent avant même d'être arrivé en kiosque (je dis pas "chez les abonnés", parce que ça modifierait considérablement l'échelle temporelle).

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> le numéro en question s'est retrouvé sur les Newsgroups et les serveurs torrent avant même d'être arrivé en kiosque.


 :WTF:

----------


## olivarius

Le PDF a foiré à cause de la méthode de diffusion foireuse. Mais peut être que la boutique apple sera beaucoup plus honnête et intéressante. Tout repose sur la plateforme de distribution et la pomme a l'air d'être honnête sur ce point là  :;): 




> Bah la dernière tentative du PDF a visiblement été une catastrophe, sans compter que le numéro en question s'est retrouvé sur les Newsgroups et les serveurs torrent avant même d'être arrivé en kiosque (je dis pas "chez les abonnés", parce que ça modifierait considérablement l'échelle temporelle).


C'est de la pub gratuite  ::P:

----------


## getcha

> Bah la dernière tentative du PDF a visiblement été une catastrophe, sans compter que le numéro en question s'est retrouvé sur les Newsgroups et les serveurs torrent avant même d'être arrivé en kiosque (je dis pas "chez les abonnés", parce que ça modifierait considérablement l'échelle temporelle).


Bah ça fait juste que retarder l'échéance.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouais, mais si je me souviens bien, Boulon avait bien précisé que pour l'instant, avec les méthodes de ventes en ligne actuelle, le mag' gagne encore moins en PDF qu'en version papier, alors que la logique voudrait que ce soit l'inverse vu la disparition des étapes d'impression et distribution.

'Fin bref, je cause de mémoire là hein, j'ai pas les données juste la main, mais l'expérience n'avait vraiment pas été concluante.

*EDIT:* au temps pour moi, me suis planté, il est arrivé sur les newsgroup le jour même de sa sortie en kiosque.

----------


## Vevster

> Bah la dernière tentative du PDF a visiblement été une catastrophe, sans compter que le numéro en question s'est retrouvé sur les Newsgroups et les serveurs torrent avant même d'être arrivé en kiosque (je dis pas "chez les abonnés", parce que ça modifierait considérablement l'échelle temporelle).


Pourtant il n'y a pas de piratins sur les forums CPC.

Ca devait être des lecteurs en plus. Ceux qui n'auraient pas acheté le mag...

----------


## jakbonhom

> Est ce qu'il serait possible que la partie Hardware : news+test soit sur un ton moins sérieux (le même sérieux que les CPC Hard'Amat) ?


T'es dur, c'est la rubrique la plus drôle du magazine. Casque rulez  :B):

----------


## xheyther

> Ouais, mais si je me souviens bien, Boulon avait bien précisé que pour l'instant, avec les méthodes de ventes en ligne actuelle, le mag' gagne encore moins en PDF qu'en version papier, alors que la logique voudrait que ce soit l'inverse vu la disparition des étapes d'impression et distribution.
> 
> 'Fin bref, je cause de mémoire là hein, j'ai pas les données juste la main, mais l'expérience n'avait vraiment pas été concluante.
> 
> *EDIT:* au temps pour moi, me suis planté, il est arrivé sur les newsgroup le jour même de sa sortie en kiosque.


Il y a un magazine (PyMag pour ceux que ça intéresse, et on ne rit pas merci, leur site est down donc vous pourrez pas test) diffusé uniquement au format pfd qui a un moyen interressant de lutter contre ça : le nom de l'acheteur et insérer directement dans toutes les pages du mag. Je suis sûr que ça refroidis quand à la diffusion sur les newsgroups  ::):

----------


## Shurin

> Il y a un magazine (PyMag pour ceux que ça intéresse, et on ne rit pas merci, leur site est down donc vous pourrez pas test) diffusé uniquement au format pfd qui a un moyen interressant de lutter contre ça : le nom de l'acheteur et insérer directement dans toutes les pages du mag. Je suis sûr que ça refroidis quand à la diffusion sur les newsgroups


  Ça marchera pas, Boulon est trop mégalo, il mettra son nom.

----------


## Anonyme1002

A une période vous filiez des petits poster made in Couly de Framboise. Vous comptez vous y remettre de façon régulière? J'ai jamais très bien compris si ça fonctionnait selon votre humeur ou par vague régulière. Ou alors, y a un moyen d'avoir une liste des magazines en contenant histoire que je complète ma collection? 
Pour le coup je veux bien être taxé 10 cents de plus- c'est déjà moins cher que le papier peint; même si c'est pas aussi sexy que des canards violassés avec des têtes de zizi (zizi qui sont assez petits)!

----------


## Raphyo

Ou encore mieux, des posters à acheter sur le site  ::o: .
J'en prendrais des tera-chiés  :Bave: .

----------


## jakbonhom

Un poster anatomique de Boulon  :Bave:

----------


## Harvester

J'imagine même la taille du mur qu'il faudra  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

Boulon est un petit gros ?
Ou il est juste gros ?
*questions proposées avec autant de sérieux qu'un moine à col roulé*

----------


## Anonyme1002

Hey ho! Noyez pas ma question avec vos bêtises! Tas d'obsédés O.BOULONIEN!

----------


## O.Boulon

Les posters n'ont rien de réfléchi, d'organisé ou de prévu.
C'est quand ça nous prend ou quand on est vraiment super à la bourre.
Après pour les numéros où ils se trouvent, aucune idée.

Et sinon...
Je fais 1m82 pour 116 kilos, et oui je suis gras en ce moment, 20-22%...
Mais j'ai plein d'excuses hein... J'ai été assez malade avec impossiblité de faire du sport.
C'est pas ma faute, c'est pas ma faute. C'EST PAS MA FAUTE !

----------


## Jolaventur

Aucune excuse!

----------


## Anonyme1002

Ha ouai, vous êtes quand même super bordélique. 
Bon c'est pas grave, c'est pour ça que je vous aime, on est pareil. 

O. est excusable. Son charme il le produit sur nos écrans, et tout ce gras y participe activement, il le maintient derrière son pc toussa... Un travail de tous les jours!!

----------


## Voldain

> Et sinon...
> Je fais 1m82 pour 116 kilos, et oui je suis gras en ce moment, 20-22%...
> Mais j'ai plein d'excuses hein... J'ai été assez malade avec impossiblité de faire du sport.
> C'est pas ma faute, c'est pas ma faute. C'EST PAS MA FAUTE !


T'as vachement repris nan?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais.
J'ai eu une infection des reins à cause de la fatigue.
Quasiment trois mois sans sport, avec un régime complètement bouleversé à cause des antibiotiques, l'obligation de limiter mes apports en prot, un bide en vrac à cause de la puissance des médicaments, un sommeil ruiné et j'en passe...

Tu rajoutes à ça la propension naturelle à prendre du poids en hiver et ça te flingues des mois de diète.
Mais bon, je vais pas me plaindre, je devrais réussir à faire 100 kg à 12 pourcents d'ici trois ou quatre mois sans problème, au final, j'ai réussi à conserver une bonne partie de la masse musculaire que j'ai acquis l'année dernière.

Passionant !

----------


## jpjmarti

Il doit suffire de mettre le gras derrière les muscles pour que cela ne se voie plus, non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous êtes tous des grands dingues. Je vous rappelle que Boulon doit quand même être plus proche du rectangle, voire du carré, que du rond.

----------


## Anonyme1002

Ha ouai perdre du poids c'est un challenge. 
Moi l'année dernière j'ai perdu 20kilos tout en continuant à jouer 10h par jour en moyenne. J'ai arrêté de manger 4500 kcalorie par jours à base de kebab et je suis allé courir une demie heure (tôt le matin, faut pas déconner, je jouais quand sinon?)
Bon plus sérieusement, le top c'est de se constituer un petit emploie du temps calorique, boire du jus de pomme et manger à sa faim (ouai enfin, dés qu'on a plus faim, il faut s'arrêter quoi) et très lentement en allant courir un peu. Puis bouffer du fromage parce que le calcium ça favorise le transfère des lipides vers les zones d'évacuations et de consommations. 
Ouai c'est vrai que c'est passionnant.

----------


## xheyther

> Les posters n'ont rien de réfléchi, d'organisé ou de prévu.
> C'est quand ça nous prend ou quand on est vraiment super à la bourre.
> Après pour les numéros où ils se trouvent, aucune idée.
> 
> Et sinon...
> Je fais 1m82 pour 116 kilos, et oui je suis gras en ce moment, 20-22%...
> Mais j'ai plein d'excuses hein... J'ai été assez malade avec impossiblité de faire du sport.
> C'est pas ma faute, c'est pas ma faute. C'EST PAS MA FAUTE !


Je te bats facile dans les 2 domaines  :B):  est ce que ça me qualifie pour écrire pour CPC ?

----------


## Froyok

Moi je dois prendre du poids, vous croyez que c'est facile avec des gens comme vous ? Qui chouinent pour leur bouts de gras en trop ? Bah donnez-les moi !  :tired: 
Note : 1,78m pour 55/50 kilos.
Putain boulon t'es grand, tu dépasses mon pôpa !  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

1m97 pour 102 kg ici, mais je prends aussi un régime facile sans se faire chier si existant...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## elkoo

> Ouais.
> J'ai eu une infection des reins à cause de la fatigue.


Déjà t'es chef, donc la fatigue, moué, en plus tu te nourris à là farine de protéine goût cookie... Qui peut croire à ce mensonge éhonté?

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est içi les gros anonymes ?

Et dire que je me trouve gras avec mon 1m95-94Kg, haha je me sens léger maintenant, merci les mecs.

 :B):

----------


## elkoo

Bon c'est fini les filles ou faut vous servir un p'tit thé taille-fine à l'aloévera de karité? Et une petite pars de clafoutis avec? Voila.

Moi je fais 90kg et je suis tellement beau que si je me croise je me couche avec, comme tout le monde.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Et on va revenir au sujet de base, sinon ça va trancher sec dans le gras, merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

Arrête Raphi, toi t'es dégoûté parce que t'es gras, sans même avoir la classe d'être gros.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Nan mais moi j'essaye pas de justifier mon physique à coup de pourcentage de graisse accumulé durant une infection, ou en postant à tout va que je me gave d'hydrotruc fermenté pour éviter de sombrer dans l'obésité complète.

Je vis à la campagne monsieur, j'ai certes une pellicule graisseuse notable, mais c'est pour mieux se protéger du froid quand je dois couper du bois ou rentrer les bêtes. J'suis pas l'un de ces teubés de la ville qui doit soulever de la fonte pour se muscler, ici, on se muscle naturellement, et au quotidien.  :B):

----------


## Guest

<(Ici on se muscle naturellement, et au quotidien)

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors va falloir demander à ta répartie d'aller rentrer les foins, parce qu'elle m'a l'air un peu mollassone.

Hi Five Oni !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Pas besoin de répartie, tes attaques injustifiées sont la preuve indéniable d'une jalousie maladive de mon physique et de ma qualité de vie.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ici on se mucsle naturellement au quotidien :


EDIT : Mince, 3 posts le temps que je cherche une image...

----------


## O.Boulon

"...et en plus je suis dans la maison fermière de Goldorak avec la veranda en miroir magique".

----------


## Guest

Fatctarus !

----------


## O.Boulon

Là, il cherche un truc qui soit pas "enculé de ta mère" ou "paye tes dettes".
Sur un forum, on sent qu'il est lent mais sur Gtalk c'est encore plus impressionant.

D'ailleurs, je vous ai raconté la fois où je lui ai fait croire que sa webcam était branchée et qu'on le voyait bedonnant et torse nu dans son salon rustique sur l'énorme télé du salon ?

Le plus drôle, c'est qu'il allait vérifier en ouvrant le dossier webcam du poste de travail, qui allumait la webcam à chaque fois qu'il regardait.

C'est un peu comme dire à un idiot que son frigo déconne parce que la lumière reste allumé quand on ferme la porte. Et qui en est convaincu parce qu'il y a de la lumière quand il l'ouvre.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je monte sur Paname fin Février, je vais de ce pas noter de prendre mon cric histoire de vous offrir à tous les deux un bon massage des gencives avec ce dernier.

Vous inquiétez pas, c'est moi qui régale !

----------


## Guest

Depuis Haïti on est parés à ton passage !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Depuis Haïti on est parés à ton passage !


Autant je trouve que Boulon tourne en rond, autant toi... je... je ne peux que m'incliner.  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis désolé, la violence ça me paralyse.

----------


## Guest

On oublie un peu vite que Raphi, en parfait Chrétien fervent suiveur du Livre, ne ferait pas de mal à son prochain ni n'idolâtrerait (je te conseille donc de décrocher les photos de moi que tu as au mur, vil hérétique).

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah je croyais qu'il avait laissé tomber le trip Catho Vendée/Chouan pour le "Culte de la Sainte Minette"...

----------


## Guest

"... et s'il te plaît petit Jésus, que la récolte soit bonne cette année, et que je maigrisse. Ou qu'au moins, on arrête de se moquer d'un honnête travailleur à cause d'une légère surcharge pondérale."

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps, si il perd son bide, il met son exploitation en danger.
T'imagines pas le nombre d'hivers rudes auxquels son troupeau de vaches a pu survivre rien qu'en se blotissant dans l'étable contre le gras de leur seigneur et maître.

----------


## Guest

C'est sa méthode pour que les vaches mangent bien : les complexer à propos de leur poids.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je crois que le plus flippant dans l'histoire, c'est que mon absence de répartie et de méchanceté profonde tend à faire de moi le nouvel Arthur Rabot de Boulon.

----------


## TheToune

2 contre 1 et vous avez pas honte ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> 2 contre 1 et vous avez pas honte ?


Bah, y'a pas de quoi, c'est le minimum syndical pour me maîtriser. Et encore, je leur laisse du mou  (uh uh).

----------


## Guest

> 2 contre 1 et vous avez pas honte ?


Raphi, si tu nous aides à lyncher TheToune on arrête de t'embêter !

----------


## TheToune

> Raphi, si tu nous aides à lyncher TheToune on arrête de t'embêter !


 :Emo: 

Non mais vous pouvez pas me lyncher je suis totalement insensible à toute forme de moquerie et d'humiliation.
Pire encore, j'aime ça et je serais capable de vous donner du blé a moudre rien que pour vous permettre de mettre en œuvres tous vos talent en la matières à mon encontre. 
C'est un de mes vice, une sorte de SM psychologique ...

----------


## O.Boulon

T'es le double psychique de raphi.

----------


## Guest

En plus TheToune t'es de mauvaise foi, Raphi compte évidemment pour deux.

----------


## TheToune

> T'es le double psychique de raphi.


Finalement je suis pas insensible a toute forme de moqueries.Tu viens de me faire découvrir ma limite.




> En plus TheToune t'es de mauvaise foi, Raphi compte évidemment pour deux.


Si ca se trouve je suis son gras mais je ne le sais pas, c'est pour ça que mon inconscient me pousse a le défendre.

----------


## Reguen

> Ben Rabot a disparu avant Gringo ce qui fait que pour remplacer Gringo on a été cherché un nouveau totalement innocent.
> 
> En plus avec Rabot, il y aurait eu un problème : on ne prend pas de gros pigistes hors rédac.
> Avec les version review de jeux arrivant pas forcément à l'heure et la rareté de chaque version -on en perd une dans la nature, l'éditeur nous fait un procès et nous coule définitivement- on ne veut pas prendre le risque de les expédier à travers la France.
> 
> Sans compter que la vie de rédac', c'est ça qui fait CanardPC. Alors on a des gars comme Raphi, Greenthumb ou Toxic qui ont l'esprit sans jamais passer nous voir, mais c'est rarissime et ils écrivent finalement très peu.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je vous avoue qu'on envisage d'embaucher un nouveau pigiste histoire que vous arrêtiez de vous emmerder à lire 15 pages de Boulon par numéro alors j'en profite.
> 
> ...


Ca peut pas être facultatif ?  ::'(: 

Je vois le profil demandé sinon, membre du microcosme journalistique parisien  :tired: 

Ca fait quand même bizarre de lire de M. Boulon qu'il aime les Gameblogueurs.




> Ouais non, les spectacles de Bigard vous les rangez.
> Et sinon t'es drôle Oni. Arrête ton char.


Nan mais c'est pas la peine, même moi il me croit pas quand je lui dis...

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as oublié ça...

-Organisé
-Détenteur de la définition exacte du mot "Problématique"
-Drôle et fin (l'humour fin, ça manque dans CanardPC)
-Surtout pas Geek, Fanboy, Otaku, Nerd, NoLife et tous ces mots qui fâchent...

Je crois que ça les met direct sur la touche.

Sinon, n'avoir aucune expérience de la presse de jeu vidéo est un gros plus.
Ca nous évitera d'avoir à vous briser pour vous reconstruire.

----------


## Guest

Je savais que j'aurais pas dû faire ce Canard Consoles.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

T'es grillé à vie dans le métier, mec.

----------


## ShinSH

Sinon y'a une place vacante à la charcuterie d'Atac à Nation, ca te tente?

----------


## Anonyme1002

Y a un grec à côté de la redac? Et si oui, est ce qu'il y a des tickets restaurant pour y manger gratos? 
Je vends pas mon talent à n'importe qui.

----------


## Ezechiel

Je correspond à l'ensemble de la définition mais je ne suis malheureusement pas dur à la tache. 

Mais je confirme: vite quelqu'un pour prendre la relève de Gringo avec classe et finesse, parce que Boulon Magazine c'est trop fort pour moi. Boulon n'est jamais aussi bon qu'avec un sidekick qui soit son opposé en contrepoint.

----------


## Reguen

> T'as oublié ça...
> 
> -Organisé
> -Détenteur de la définition exacte du mot "Problématique"
> -Drôle et fin (l'humour fin, ça manque dans CanardPC)
> -Surtout pas Geek, Fanboy, Otaku, Nerd, NoLife et tous ces mots qui fâchent...
> 
> Je crois que ça les met direct sur la touche.
> 
> ...


Ah mince, effectivement. Ils ne peuvent pas se rattraper sur leur sens du fashion staïle ?

Pour la question des notes "moins souvent sous la moyenne", vous n'éviteriez pas aussi de tester certains "mauvais" jeux que vous affectionniez avant ? Je pense à des titres mémorables comme Prison Tycoon.

Question subsidiaire : la promo Steam sur Psychonauts m'a rappelé le meilleur calembour de l'histoire de CPC "_Tim Schafer de bons jeux_". Une blague que mes congénères lycéens ne comprenaient pas, les lows. Donc question : vous souvenez-vous qui l'a écrit, que je l'adule un peu plus que les autres ?

---------- Post ajouté à 16h37 ----------




> Mais je confirme: vite quelqu'un pour prendre la relève de Gringo avec classe et finesse, parce que Boulon Magazine c'est trop fort pour moi. Boulon n'est jamais aussi bon qu'avec un sidekick qui soit son opposé en contrepoint.


Faudrait voir s'ils ont quelqu'un de libre chez Télérama...

----------


## Jolaventur

Boulon il devient limite névrosé de la masse graisseuse.

Tu sais que la graisse c'est bon, ça permet d'aller participer au bain des otaries.

Pardon aux familles tout ça!

----------


## jakbonhom

Je corresponds parfaitement à l'annonce, mais je suis pas libre  :B): 
Est-ce que des attachés de presse vous envoient d'autres trucs à tester que des jeux vidéo (et du matos info, hein)?

----------


## Ezechiel

Vraiment pour info, ce plan de pigiste, c'est du temps plein ou c'est juste au lance pierre en dépannage? Parce que dans ce second cas, je pourrais tenter ma chance (et me faire recaler comme une merde pour "humour trop fin (comprendre pas drole loser)"). Après si c'est une vocation carrière tout de suite demain à temps plein, je suis pas prêt à quitter mont taf pour me faire jeter des canettes vides par un gros.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> [...] je suis pas prêt à quitter mont taf pour me faire jeter des canettes vides par un gros.


... Pauvre, pauvre Guy Moquette ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de dépannage.
Et je vous rappelle qu'on ne juge pas les gens sur ce qu'ils disent d'eux, mais sur ce qu'ils font.

Le gars qui nous dit "je corresponds" sans rien nous avoir envoyé, il part avec un sacré handicap. Mais vraiment énorme, difforme et handicapant.

En clair, c'est un rigolo qui se la pète et on n'en veut pas.
A moins qu'il soit immensément talentueux. Mais pour nous le prouver, faut nous envoyer un papier.

----------


## LaVaBo

> ... Pauvre, pauvre Guy Moquette ...





> Ma petite maman chérie, mon tout petit frère adoré, mon petit papa aimé, Je vais mourir ! Ce que je vous demande, toi, en particulier ma petite maman, c’est d’être courageuse. Je le suis et je veux l’être autant que ceux qui sont passés avant moi. Certes, j’aurais voulu vivre. Mais ce que je souhaite de tout mon coeur, c’est que ma mort serve à quelque chose. 
> [...]


 ::'(:  Mais vous êtes horribles avec lui...



Roooh, spa un sujet pour se moquer, méchant lavabo, méchant !!

----------


## Ezechiel

> Pas de dépannage.
> Et je vous rappelle qu'on ne juge pas les gens sur ce qu'ils disent d'eux, mais sur ce qu'ils font.
> 
> Le gars qui nous dit "je corresponds" sans rien nous avoir envoyé, il part avec un sacré handicap. Mais vraiment énorme, difforme et handicapant.
> 
> En clair, c'est un rigolo qui se la pète et on n'en veut pas.
> A moins qu'il soit immensément talentueux. Mais pour nous le prouver, faut nous envoyer un papier.


 
T'inquiète, j'ai aucune prétention (j'en parlais hier avec Ackboo je doute pas que j'aurais été recalé comme un malpropre). C'est juste pour préciser la nature de l'offre.

Tiens, par curiosité, vous êtes pilonnés de candidatures extatiques enthousiastes et vous croulés sous les tests pourris trop lol?

----------


## O.Boulon

On a eu quelques trucs vraiment chouettes. Dont un à qui je proposerais ma place si seulement il avait pas un boulot à côté.

On a eu quelques trucs pourris ressemblants à du Bigard sous GHB et surtout des papiers qui devaient être destinés à l'origine à la COGIREP section Compta.

"Madame, Monsieur,

Issu d'une formation à dominante scientifique, je vous propose d'apporter à CanardPC mon sens aigu de l'exactitude et de la précision afin de pallier certaines déficiences propres au ton de votre journal.

On retrouve souvent dans votre publication des à peu près, en particulier concernant le nombre de niveaux, d'armes, d'ennemis différents ou de quantité de munitions, de pixels utilisés par les textures. 

Comment envisager le test de jeu vidéo par le prisme de l'imprécis ?
Il me semble urgent de vous adjoindre mes services afin d'éviter de sombrer dans les affres de la subjectivité et de servir au mieux les intérêts de votre lectorat."

----------


## b0b0

:^_^:

----------


## punishthecat

> On a eu quelques trucs vraiment chouettes. Dont un à qui je proposerais ma place si seulement il avait pas un boulot à côté.
> 
> On a eu quelques trucs pourris ressemblants à du Bigard sous GHB et surtout des papiers qui devaient être destinés à l'origine à la COGIREP section Compta.
> 
> "Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Issu d'une formation à dominante scientifique, je vous propose d'apporter à CanardPC mon sens aigu de l'exactitude et de la précision afin de pallier certaines déficiences propres au ton de votre journal.
> 
> On retrouve souvent dans votre publication des à peu près, en particulier concernant le nombre de niveaux, d'armes, d'ennemis différents ou de quantité de munitions, de pixels utilisés par les textures. 
> ...


Le pauvre, il ne sait pas ce qu'il risque !  ::o:

----------


## Ezechiel

> un à qui je proposerais ma place si seulement il avait pas un boulot à côté


Des noms  ::O: 

Prend le en pigiste de génie pour du one shot de temps en temps!

----------


## Guest

Là y a la moitié des mecs qui lisent et qui ont envoyé un truc qui se disent "Oh putain j'espère que c'est moi".

----------


## getcha

> Là y a la moitié des mecs qui lisent et qui ont envoyé un truc qui se disent "Oh putain j'espère que c'est moi".


Et y'a ceux qui ont participé à Canard Console.

----------


## Guest

> Et y'a ceux qui ont participé à Canard Console.


Oui, d'ailleurs je vous offre dans ma grande mansuétude un à venir non publié parce que la sortie avait été trop délayée, de toute façon c'est pas très bon.

A venir Star Wars : The Force Unleashed 


Genre : Beat Them All
Développeur : LucasArts (PS3, Xbox 360), Krome Studios (Wii)
Editeur : LucasArts
Plateformes : PS3, Xbox 360, Wii
Sortie le 19 septembre 2008


Bon, d'accord, il est déjà sorti, et il y a un bout de temps. Libre à qui voudra de parler d'un «*est venu*», personne ne lui en tiendra rigueur. En attendant, on a droit à un nouveau jeu Star Wars, où l'on incarne donc l'apprenti de Darth Vader/Dark Vador (on l'appellera Chouchou par facilité). Etant face à un beat them all plutôt classique, il s'agit simplement de défaire des vagues d'ennemis. Le chien-chien de Chouchou étant surpuissant, la facilité est au rendez-vous : on fracasse du Stormtrooper à la chaîne, et seul le nombre peut devenir une réelle menace. Les pouvoirs de la Force disponibles sont plutôt classiques : éclair, sabre-boomerang, et un pouvoir d'onde de choc qu'il est possible de charger pour exploser portes et adversaires. L'apprenti est un sacré poseur, qui adore envoyer du combo plus ou moins classieux : là aussi, pas de surprise, il s'agit d'un trait caractéristique chez les porteurs de pointeurs laser améliorés. Du côté des destructions, les moteur physique et d'IA ont beaucoup été mis en avant, mais dans les faits, les portes de métal se déforment, les ennemis voltigent en s'accrochant les uns aux autres, et tout cela n'apporte pas grand chose côté gameplay. Techniquement, c'est plutôt bon, mais les environnement n'en profitent pas vraiment : dans la démo, il s'agit de grands hangars remplis de caisses, une technique de level design qui a fait ses preuves et son temps. Reste qu'il est assez plaisant de se balader en massacrant la piétaille, même si la lassitude pointe à force le bout de son nez verruqueux. Petite phrase pleine de bonne volonté : il va de soi qu'un certain nombre de joueurs y trouveront leur compte. Mais pas moi : Star Wars, j'ai arrêté après Deep Space Nine.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu vois que t'es drôle.

----------


## Guest

C'était une autre époque, on était jeunes, beaux, la tête pleine de rêves, on avait la vie devant nous.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> On a eu quelques trucs vraiment chouettes. Dont un à qui je proposerais ma place si seulement il avait pas un boulot à côté.


Han putain, c'est mon job qui te retient ? Au début, tu m'avais sortis la distance comme excuse.

----------


## Voldain

Vous comptez prendre un serveur qui a les reins plus solides? Il a l'air de galérer régulièrement celui-là.
Bon d'accord y'a toujours deux ou trois milliers de gens sur le site en permanence mais c'est pas une excuse.

----------


## Reguen

> "Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> Issu d'une formation à dominante scientifique, je vous propose d'apporter à CanardPC mon sens aigu de l'exactitude et de la précision afin de pallier certaines déficiences propres au ton de votre journal.
> 
> On retrouve souvent dans votre publication des à peu près, en particulier concernant le nombre de niveaux, d'armes, d'ennemis différents ou de quantité de munitions, de pixels utilisés par les textures. 
> 
> Comment envisager le test de jeu vidéo par le prisme de l'imprécis ?
> Il me semble urgent de vous adjoindre mes services afin d'éviter de sombrer dans les affres de la subjectivité et de servir au mieux les intérêts de votre lectorat."


C'est grave si ça ma fait rire ? C'était une tentative d'humour correcte non ? Enfin... non ?

----------


## jakbonhom

C'est moins drôle que du Gringo, c'est dire.

----------


## Akodo

> Han putain, c'est mon job qui te retient ? Au début, tu m'avais sortis la distance comme excuse.


Fais gaffe ce genre de phrase, sorti de son contexte, ça peut porter à confusion  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arno

m.... je me suis trompé de topic .. désolé..

----------


## Ezechiel

> m.... je me suis trompé de topic .. désolé..


La sanction pour ça c'est 3 jours de ban. A lundi.

:comegetsome:

----------


## kilfou

Je suis toujours épaté par ce genre de message alors qu'il y a un bouton "supprimer mon message".

----------


## Froyok

> Je suis toujours épaté par ce genre de message alors qu'il y a un bouton "supprimer mon message".


Ha bon ? Je l'ai jamais vu. (Ouais y'en a pas [EDIT])


Question sinon : il vous faut combien de temps pour connaitre le chiffre de vente (nombre écoulé) d'un numéro du mag ? 1 mois environ ?

----------


## KaMy

:;):

----------


## Ezechiel

Ce topic est une mine de renseignements, c'est fou  ::O:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ce topic est une mine de renseignements, c'est fou


En plus y'a des moustachus, comme dans la pub pour les renseignements téléphoniques...

Malheureusement, y'aura pas d'images, ça me vaudrait encore plus de points.

----------


## ShinSH

> Ce topic est une mine de renseignements, c'est fou


C'est parce que Boulon veut bien répondre.

----------


## kilfou

> Ce topic est une mine de renseignements, c'est fou


le modo en mousse.  :haha: 

tip : je ne mets pas de majuscule ni de point pour que tu puisse me coller des points sans remords

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est grave si ça ma fait rire ? C'était une tentative d'humour correcte non ? Enfin... non ?


C'est moi qui l'ai écrit, histoire de vous donner une vision un peu exagérée ce qu'on peut recevoir.

----------


## Guest

> C'est moi qui l'ai écrit, histoire de vous donner une vision un peu exagérée ce qu'on peut recevoir.


Putain t'es super drôle Boulon, c'est toi qui devrait postuler...

----------


## jakbonhom

> C'est moi qui l'ai écrit, histoire de vous donner une vision un peu exagérée ce qu'on peut recevoir.


C'te mise en abîme  ::o: 
On peut avoir le sommaire du prochain numéro?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'te mise en abîme 
> On peut avoir le sommaire du prochain numéro?


Ça arrive dans l'aprem.

----------


## jempe

Dites, malgré mes critiques virulentes rapport aux loupés de mise en page, je voulais me réabonner pour 1 an.
Le problème est que mon paiement est systématiquement refusé.  ::(:  Mon compte est pourtant aussi gras qu'un Gabe Newell après thanksgiving.  :B): 

Kézako possible d'investiguer de votre coté?

Merki.

----------


## O.Boulon

Il faut absolument écrire à abo@canardpc.com.
Là tu donnes pas ton compte, ni ton mail, ni que dalle alors on va pas pouvoir t'aider.

----------


## jempe

Ha oki, je pensais que tout était lié au compte du forum maintenant. Je fais ça de suite, merci.

----------


## Ezechiel

> le modo en mousse. 
> 
> tip : je ne mets pas de majuscule ni de point pour que tu puisse me coller des points sans remords


Done  :Cigare:  Thx

----------


## el saint nectairo

Pensez vous faire un papier sur la nouvelle tablette d'apple et pensez vous qu'elle vaut le coup ( Personnellement si je gagne au loto je pense en mettre plusieurs dans mes toilettes pour penser à steeve jobs vu les tarifs annoncé et la puissance de la bete)?

---------- Post ajouté à 17h18 ----------

Et sinon trés chere Mr BOULON, quand sera t'il possible d'obtenir des goodies canard PC ( pas tous déssinés par couly si possible), style mugg ou tapis de souris ou cle USB qui tue tout style multifonction avec tire bouchon intégré ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je veux bien de la mega machine à café avec ses gros yeux  ::): .

----------


## kilfou

> Done  Thx


Mais il l'a fait l'animal §§§§

1 point pour majuscule, 1 pour ponctuation, 1 pour méchanceté.  ::o: 

Mes premiers points.  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Et sinon trés chere Mr BOULON, quand sera t'il possible d'obtenir des goodies canard PC ( pas tous *déssinés* par couly si possible), style mugg ou tapis de souris ou cle USB qui tue tout style multifonction avec tire bouchon intégré ?


T'es un malade. Tu poses une question à Boulon avec ça dedans? Oh pitain...

(se planque sous la table)

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

Au cas ou tu ne l'aurais point remarquer El Saint Nectairo, tu viens d'entrer dans le saint Des seins de l'autel à la divine Othographe... tu es obliger sous peine de lapidation constante et soutenue de ne faire aucune fautes d'orthographe, ou sinon un cours(rébarbatif mais gratuit) sur la grammaire te seras asséner.
Voila pour résumer ils sont tous timbrés la dedans (surtout O.Boulon)
Adieu, j'imagine que je viens de me tirer une balle dans le pied mais bon j'ai quitter l'école c'etait pas pour y revenir en passant par canard pc !

----------


## Guest

Personne te parle de faire aucune faute d'orthographe, et faire un minimum d'efforts ça a aucun rapport avec l'école, plutôt avec le respect.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je commence à comprendre pourquoi vous avez arrêté la rubrique courrier des lecteurs ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il ne devait pas sortir cet aprèm le sommaire du 206 ?

Enfin, je conçois que la notion d'aprèm soit élastique à la rédac  ::): .

----------


## Reguen

> C'est moi qui l'ai écrit, histoire de vous donner une vision un peu exagérée ce qu'on peut recevoir.


Être idiot au point de se faire avoir par un aussi mauvais subterfuge, ça augmente les chances d'être pris ?  :tired: 

Bon, je retourne méditer sur mon humour moi...

----------


## b0b0

D'ailleurs il s'était bien vendu le console ?  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> D'ailleurs il s'était bien vendu le console ?


 ::XD::

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:

----------


## gudulelapustule

question : vous etes toujours en partenariat avec materiel.net ? impossible d'y trouver la config canhard et y'a plus les liens vers les config canard pc

----------


## elkoo

> Pensez vous faire un papier sur la nouvelle tablette d'apple et pensez vous qu'elle vaut le coup ( Personnellement si je gagne au loto je pense en mettre plusieurs dans mes toilettes pour penser à steeve jobs vu les tarifs annoncé et la puissance de la bete)?


C'est de la merde, tu pourrais même pas voir les pubs de CPC : http://theflashblog.com/?p=1703

Et le nouveau alors, il s'appelle Guy Moquette, Obiwan Mobutu, on voit les deux signatures dans le canard, ou Poulpy lala?

----------


## Guest

> question : vous etes toujours en partenariat avec materiel.net ? impossible d'y trouver la config canhard et y'a plus les liens vers les config canard pc


http://www.canardpc.com/config-de-canard.html ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> http://www.canardpc.com/config-de-canard.html ?


Et en effet, le lien CanHard ne mène plus nulle part (elle n'apparait plus dans les offres de Matos.net).

----------


## Guest

> Et en effet, le lien CanHard ne mène plus nulle part (elle n'apparait plus dans les offres de Matos.net).


Ah oui, j'avais pas tout essayé. En même temps c'est la config classe moyenne, on est pas entre dirigeants du CAC 40 ici ?

----------


## elkoo

J'étais à deux doigts de croire Boulon, en fait t'es pas plus drôle que Gringo. Ni même ackboo, c'est dire.

----------


## Guest

> J'étais à deux doigts de croire Boulon, en fait t'es pas plus drôle que Gringo. Ni même ackboo, c'est dire.


Oui, bah t'assures pas côté turlutes et j'en fais pas tout un plat.

----------


## elkoo

C'est pas ce que tu disais hier soir sur chatroulette.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Au cas ou tu ne l'aurais point remarquer El Saint Nectairo, tu viens d'entrer dans le saint Des seins de l'autel à la divine Othographe... tu es obliger sous peine de lapidation constante et soutenue de ne faire aucune fautes d'orthographe, ou sinon un cours(rébarbatif mais gratuit) sur la grammaire te seras asséner.
> Voila pour résumer ils sont tous timbrés la dedans (surtout O.Boulon)
> Adieu, j'imagine que je viens de me tirer une balle dans le pied mais bon j'ai quitter l'école c'etait pas pour y revenir en passant par canard pc !


Non, reste, y'a des gens qui t'aiment ici.
Exprime-toi. Epate-nous encore.

Quelle importance, pour l'ortographe, face à un tel style ?? Staïle ?

----------


## Anton

_Impose ton staïle._

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> On a eu quelques trucs vraiment chouettes. Dont un à qui je proposerais ma place si seulement il avait pas un boulot à côté.


Tiens, au fait, comment vous allez faire pour départager les finalistes ?

- Réunion à huis clos avec un Casque Noir en toge qui, au bout d'une heure, déclare "habemus papam" ?
- Série d'entretiens ?
- A l'ancienne ?

----------


## Guest

Mais non, par un vote du public, voyons.

----------


## Froyok

A celui qui fera perdre un kilo à boulon je pense.  ::P: 
Celui qui gagnera sera bien rodé pour les années de cohabitation à venir...

Non ?

----------


## elkoo

> - A l'ancienne ?


Terribeul, je me rappel de cet épisode, pourtant je devais pas être bien vieux...
J'ai tout certainement dû tout effacer au moment ou j'ai vu Shatner jouer oukeur "le flic qui court" et toi tu me rappel ça...
Et dire que Starbuck était un homme  ::cry::

----------


## Okxyd

On peut savoir combien d'arbres et de calamars vous butez par an pour faire votre saloperie de journal fétichiste des lapins ? :connardgrincheux:

----------


## Phenixy

J'aimerai savoir si le cadavre du chat est toujours sur la route.

----------


## Hardc000re

Enfin une bonne question.

----------


## Hellminster

Est ce qu'il serait possible que la partie Hardware : news+test soit écrite sur un thon plus sérieux (le même thon qui écris dans les CPC Hardware) ?

----------


## jpjmarti

Qui s'occupe de l'administratif : établir vos fiches de paie, tenir la compta ... ?

----------


## Anonyme957

> Et en effet, le lien CanHard ne mène plus nulle part (elle n'apparait plus dans les offres de Matos.net).


Oh bah zut alors § Juste le jour où j'allai faire une commande exceptionnelle de 500 CanHard pour des investisseurs chinois. : onsemotiveetonremetlelien:
 ::ninja::

----------


## olivarius

Si on est d'accord sur le fait qu'un excellent numéro repose aussi sur la présence de bons jeux à tester ne serait-il pas intéressant de faire en sorte qu'il sorte plus souvent de bons jeux ?

Aussi pourquoi ne pas dépêcher Sieur Boulon chez les éditeurs de jeux pour qu'il use de sa persuasion pour les forcer à sortir de bons jeux ?  :;):

----------


## Hellminster

Ou alors Boulon pourrait forcer la main d'Intel et menacer Nvidia, pour qu'ils sortent du hardware de meilleure qualité et des SDK plus accessibles, comme ça les éditeurs sortiraient des bons jeux, et Canard PC se vendrait mieux, et les thons remonteraient enfin la Seine.

----------


## M.Rick75

Je me demandais si Omar Boulon jouait des sérénades avec son nouveau banjo (s'il l'a finalement reçu) au sein de la rédac.

Et aussi, qu'est-ce qui a fait que Lord Casque Roux n'a pas accroché à Mass Effect 1? Je veux bien une réponse détaillée et argumentée (thèse, antithèse, ceinture) de l'intéressé... dans un délai raisonnable d'une demie heure bien entendu.
J'imagine que ça doit avoir avec le gameplay (ce qui se comprend facile) mais, étant dans le 2 en ce moment, je redécouvre la richesse du background et la qualité esthétique de l'ensemble... Bref, je me demande pourquoi il n'a pas accroché à l'univers SF que je trouve solide et largement au dessus de ce qui existe dans les jeux vidéos généralement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, toujours pas de banjo. Malheureusement.
Et on t'as vu que Casque avait pas aimé ME1 ? Il était complètement accroc et c'est encore pire avec ME2.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Nan, toujours pas de banjo. Malheureusement.
> Et on t'as vu que Casque avait pas aimé ME1 ? Il était complètement accroc et c'est encore pire avec ME2.


Mince pour le banjo (mais peut-être ouf pour tous les autres?).

Il me semblait, sur le forum CPC mais je ne sais plus dans quel topic, qu'il avait mis qu'il n'avait pas fini Mass Effect 1, que ça l'avait gonflé. J'avais gardé ça de coté et j'y ai repensé en jouant au 2. Mais peut-être était-ce un effet des drogues que le gouvernement verse à mon insu dans mon alimentation, à moins que je n'ai confondu avec un autre membre de CPC (mais il me semble bien que j'avais été frappé justement parce qu'il me semble que Casque aimait pas mal les vaisseaux dans l'espace, le coté fanboy Star Wars et son test de X3, entre autre)?

----------


## Reizz

> Qui s'occupe de l'administratif : établir vos fiches de paie, tenir la compta ... ?


Electronic Arts  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pelomar

> Il me semblait, sur le forum CPC mais je ne sais plus dans quel topic, qu'il avait mis qu'il n'avait pas fini Mass Effect 1, que ça l'avait gonflé. J'avais gardé ça de coté et j'y ai repensé en jouant au 2. Mais peut-être était-ce un effet des drogues que le gouvernement verse à mon insu dans mon alimentation, à moins que je n'ai confondu avec un autre membre de CPC (mais il me semble bien que j'avais été frappé justement parce qu'il me semble que Casque aimait pas mal les vaisseaux dans l'espace, le coté fanboy Star Wars et son test de X3, entre autre)?


Je crois que c'est ackboo le fanboy Star Wars  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ce qui l'a peut être gonflé c'est la fin de Mass Effect 1, vachement en dessous du début.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je crois que c'est ackboo le fanboy Star Wars


Oui, j'avais un doute, mais c'est le coté Casque Noir, comme il était souvent dessiné en Vador dans Joy (mince encore un doute... est-ce que je me trompe encore? "Et vous les mecs en noir, qu'est-ce que vous êtes en train de rajouter dans ma tartiflette?") qui m'a fait me mélanger. C'est peut-être Ackboo qui a dit qu'il n'avait pas fini Mass Effect.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> "Et vous les mecs en noir, qu'est-ce que vous êtes en train de rajouter dans ma tartiflette?")


Waciste !

----------


## elkoo

> C'est peut-être Ackboo qui a dit qu'il n'avait pas fini Mass Effect.


C'est probablement lui puisqu'il le dit dans les news du 205, par manque de courage.

Vous aimez le shirashi de thon rouge?

----------


## O.Boulon

On dévore avec plaisir toutes les espèces protégées ou menacées.

----------


## elkoo

C'est un bon réflexe, ça évite d'avoir le regret de n'y avoir jamais gouté une fois disparu.

----------


## Anton

> Ce qui l'a peut être gonflé c'est la fin de Mass Effect 1, *vachement en dessous du début*.


Wat  ::O:   :tired:

----------


## Hardc000re

La fin de ME1 est vraiment bateau, c'est pas la tique géante et le shootage de tourelles qui rendent la chose intéressante.

----------


## Anton

Non, c'est la mise en scène, la musique et l'action  :tired: 
Et si on veut parler de quelque chose vachement en-dessous, parlons du retour de Shepard à la vie officielle dans ME2, totalement raté  :tired:   :Emo:

----------


## Tresch

Mais c'est qu'on a l'air de bien s'marrer par ici  ::o:

----------


## Anton

> *Emplois, Formations et Métiers du Jeu Vidéo*
> Soumettez vos offres d'emploi, vos interrogations ou vos réflexions.


Est-ce qu'on peut faire un topic "salut c'est moi, je recherche un taff dans cette ville/région, dans ce genre de poste, MP-moi pour mon CV si tu es intéressé" ?

----------


## dalgwen

Avertissement : ce post traverse l'internetspace-temps avec une semaine de retard pour cause de vacances.



> C'est ça qui est fantastique avec Internet, les gens vous mythifient.


Non pas les gens, juste moi. Je suis très jaloux, fais attention.
Et je place mes billes. Quand tu seras rédacteur, tu sauras te rappeler de tes vrais fans, n'est-ce pas  :tired:  ?
Ça va, je fais le bien le psychopathe du web 2.0?

Et puis te réjouis pas trop vite, tu as peut être la classe et la puissance intellectuelle de Georges Abitbol et de Sim réuni, mais tu manques encore un peu de l'humour et de la simplicité de Raphi.
(Et pan, je flatte de l'autre coté, je suis trop fort.)

Et ma question du jour dérivé de mon ancienne interrogation : Qu'est ce qui pousse les rédacteurs à fuir et disparaitre en abandonnant d'un coup leur identité virtuelle (Gringo, Rabot)? Les adieux larmoyants ça fait mal? Ils s'en fichent? C'est plus simple pour couper les ponts et tracer ailleurs? Ils sont aigris ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Qu'est ce qui pousse les rédacteurs à fuir et disparaitre en abandonnant d'un coup leur identité virtuelle (Gringo, Rabot)?


Je crois que c'est moi.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je crois que c'est moi.


Tu es donc vraiment impressionant, c'est pas que du flanc.

----------


## O.Boulon

Incroyablement désagréable surtout.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Papa ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu as peut être la classe et la puissance intellectuelle de Georges Abitbol et de Sim réuni, mais tu manques encore un peu de l'humour et de la simplicité de Raphi.


Raphi et moi on s'idéalise mutuellement. J'ai des MP passionnés pour le prouver.
Ne viens pas foutre le bordel dans notre idylle.

----------


## Guest

> la simplicité de Raphi.


Je retiens surtout ça, comment il va en bouffer  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Raphi le Simple.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Raphi et moi on s'idéalise mutuellement. J'ai des MP passionnés pour le prouver.
> Ne viens pas foutre le bordel dans notre idylle.


Tes connaissances en littérature, en mathématique, en programmation.
Mes connaissances en histoire, ma carrure de Dieu Grec et mon pool génétique.

Si on fait des gamins tous les deux, ils deviendront Rois du Monde.

----------


## Guest

<(Je suis le roi du moooooonde)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Raphi le Simple


J'adore, ça fait très carolingien.  :^_^: 




> Tes connaissances en littérature, *en mathématique*, en programmation.
> Mes connaissances en histoire, *ma carrure de Dieu Grec* et mon pool génétique.


Eh mais ça va plus, toi...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> http://omploader.org/vM2VwbA<(Je suis le roi du moooooonde)


Benis soient les gens simples, les portes du Paradis leurs sont grandes ouvertes.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post ajouté à 21h47 ----------




> Eh mais ça va plus, toi...


Bah, les miennes se limitent au théorème de Pythagore, si tu gères plus haut que ça, c'est sans équivalent pour moi.
Et ne me parle pas de Ducon. Cet homme n'est plus humain, pas avec sa passion des Ruby's cubes en tout cas.

----------


## Guest

> Benis soient les gens simples, les portes du Paradis leurs sont grandes ouvertes.

----------


## olih

> Tes connaissances en littérature, en mathématique, en programmation.
> Mes connaissances en histoire, ma carrure de Dieu Grec et mon pool génétique.
> 
> Si on fait des gamins tous les deux, ils deviendront Rois du Monde.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je crois que c'est moi.


que c'est moi ? peut-être.

----------


## Toxic

Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic à b0b0 ?

----------


## Euklif

> Qu'est ce qui pousse les rédacteurs à fuir et disparaitre en abandonnant d'un coup leur identité virtuelle (Gringo, Rabot)?


J'avoue que je me pose aussi la question.
Le premier disparais temporairement à ce que j'ai compris, tandis que le second, Casque avait l'air d'attendre de pouvoir le réembaucher. Et puis pouf, disparition. Comme pour effacer toute trace.
Vous pouvez nous le dire s'ils sont mort ne reviendrons plus hein, on va pas se mettre à pleurer comme des midinettes  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## jpjmarti

> J'avoue que je me pose aussi la question.
> Le premier disparais temporairement à ce que j'ai compris, tandis que le second, Casque avait l'air d'attendre de pouvoir le réembaucher. Et puis pouf, disparition. Comme pour effacer toute trace.
> Vous pouvez nous le dire s'ils sont mort ne reviendrons plus hein, on va pas se mettre à pleurer comme des midinettes


Si.

----------


## mescalin

> Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic à b0b0 ?



Non.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tes connaissances en littérature, en mathématique, en programmation.
> Mes connaissances en histoire, ma carrure de Dieu Grec et mon pool génétique.
> 
> Si on fait des gamins tous les deux, ils deviendront Rois du Monde.


Heureusement la NAture fait bien les choses, deux mâles ne pouvant copuler et enfanter.

On échappe de peu à la tyrannie  de l'intellect.

----------


## golwin

Je suis surpris, sauf erreur, que vous ne demandiez pas à ce que votre candidat parle/écrive anglais couramment. Ce n'est pas obligatoire pour postuler à CPC ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je suis surpris, sauf erreur, que vous ne demandiez pas à ce que votre candidat parle/écrive anglais couramment. Ce n'est pas obligatoire pour postuler à CPC ?


Je pense que ce n'est pas précisé parce que c'est évident. J'imagine que 99% des versions de test de jeux sont en Anglais, les communiqués de presse et l'équipe aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, tu connais quelqu'un qui ne parle/écrive pas couramment l'anglais ?
C'est un présupposé, comme parler le français.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis surpris, sauf erreur, que vous ne demandiez pas à ce que votre candidat parle/écrive anglais couramment. Ce n'est pas obligatoire pour postuler à CPC ?


Pas si tu restes menotté au radiateur de la cave.

Et ça fera une personne en moins pour subir les arguments fallacieux d'attachés marketing non-francophones.
"Bon, le jeu EA là, j'ai rien compris au principe alors on va dire que c'est naze"
Hop.




> Euh, tu connais quelqu'un qui ne parle/écrive pas couramment l'anglais.
> C'est un présupposé, comme parler le français.


Y'en a tellement. Quel que soit le niveau d'étude ou le diplôme, y'a des gens qui sont pas foutus de faire une phrase en Anglais sans faute, même à l'écrit !!
Genre des ingénieurs qui n'auraient pas la moyenne au bac d'Anglais, j'en connais. Plein.

----------


## Guest

> Y'en a tellement. Quel que soit le niveau d'étude ou le diplôme, y'a des gens qui sont pas foutus de faire une phrase en Anglais sans faute, même à l'écrit !!
> Genre des ingénieurs qui n'auraient pas la moyenne au bac d'Anglais, j'en connais. Plein.


En second degré aussi on dirait.  :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> En second degré aussi on dirait.


J'avais pas pris la matière. J'ai un peu entendu parler de ça, mais je pratique pas.

Grmbl, quelle idée aussi de mélanger du sérieux et des bêtises, presque dans la même phrase  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Harvester

> Euh, tu connais quelqu'un qui ne parle/écrive pas couramment l'anglais ?
> C'est un présupposé, comme parler le français.


Oh punaise je pourrais t'envoyer la liste en 45 tomes si tu veux  :tired:

----------


## Guest

Mais ils se reproduisent en plus  ::sad::

----------


## Harvester

> Mais ils se reproduisent en plus


 :;):

----------


## Gobelin

Wtf you're talking about ? 




Ca va , j'ai le niveau ? ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Euh, tu connais quelqu'un qui ne parle/écrive pas couramment l'anglais ?
> C'est un présupposé, comme parler le français.


Quelques-uns oui, mais encore plus qui ne savent pas parler/écrire le français proprement.

----------


## Angelussauron

Je me suis abonné le 21/01/2010 est ce que je recevrai le numéro du 1er février?

----------


## Phenixy

Je constate donc que tout le monde ici se fiche de la sépulture du chat de la route de Pantin.

----------


## Anton

Un bon chat est un chat décédé. Le reste importe peu  :tired:

----------


## Guest

> Un bon chat est un chat décédé. Le reste importe peu

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bonsoir, c'est ici le topic à b0b0 ?


Ouaip. Du coup on supprime l'autre parce qu'il y a doublon.

----------


## pouydu

Bonsoir Messieurs, Dames

Est-il prévu dans un coin de votre tête, ou à l'ébauche d'embryon de projet un test de Heavy Rain, jeu ou plutôt expérience vidéoludique (pratique comme catégorie fourre-tout) qui divise les foules à 3 semaines de sa sortie ?

Je ne voudrais pas dépenser inutilement mon argent sans avoir votre avis de sages du jeu vidéo, euh ou plutôt votre avis de testeurs incorruptibles ;-)

Je sais c'est pas un jeu PC mais c'est un jeu...

Merci

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh oui, j'ai bien envie de le tester.
Mais je crois que l'auteur du "Most Under rated game by french journalists" -c'est pas moi qui le dit mais la carte de voeux qu'il nous avait envoyé- et du "Most Over rated game by his own designer" - là c'est moi qui le dit- a oublié de nous l'envoyer.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Je sais c'est pas un jeu PC mais c'est *un jeu*...
> 
> Merci


On t'a reconnu David Cage!

----------


## TheToune

> Oh oui, j'ai bien envie de le tester.
> Mais je crois que l'auteur du "Most Under rated game by french journalists" -c'est pas moi qui le dit mais la carte de voeux qu'il nous avait envoyé- et du "Most Over rated game by his own designer" - là c'est moi qui le dit- a oublié de nous l'envoyer.


J'adorerais que tu le teste, très honnêtement ...

C'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui va etre totalement surestimé par pas mal d'idiots qui se disent testeur pour son côté branlette/marketing/le JV c'est de l'art/Sa mére ...

Le principe du jeu me déplait pas à la base mais là j'arrive vraiment pas a savoir si ca peu être intéressant ou si c'est juste de la branlette...

Et le prend pas mal mais j'ai plus confiance en vos test qu'en ceux de pas mal de vos concurrent   :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)
> Et *le prend pas mal* mais j'ai plus confiance en vos test qu'en ceux de pas mal de vos concurrent


A être aussi sévère avec la rédaction, tu prends des gros risques.
Je serais toi, j'embaucherais direct plusieurs gardes du corps et puis je souscrirais à une bonne assurance vie (la famille, tout ça).  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le principe du jeu me déplait pas à la base mais là j'arrive vraiment pas a savoir si ca peu être intéressant ou si c'est juste de la branlette...


J'ai regardé des vidéos d'Heavy Rain, par curiosité (on s'en fout ça ne sort pas sur Pc, c'est donc naze  :tired: ).

Fallait par exemple secouer la manette pour que l'héroine se sèche avec sa serviette, au sortir de la douche.  ::O:

----------


## Bah

> J'adorerais que tu le teste, très honnêtement ...
> 
> C'est typiquement le genre de jeu qui va etre totalement surestimé par pas mal d'idiots qui se disent testeur pour son côté branlette/marketing/le JV c'est de l'art/Sa mére ...
> 
> Le principe du jeu me déplait pas à la base mais là j'arrive vraiment pas a savoir si ca peu être intéressant ou si c'est juste de la branlette...
> 
> Et le prend pas mal mais j'ai plus confiance en vos test qu'en ceux de pas mal de vos concurrent


A priori vu ton message, tu as pas besoin d'un test. Tu as déjà ton avis sur le jeu ET sur les tests qui n'iront pas dans le sens que tu estimes juste (sans y avoir joué hein, faudrait pas non plus déconner !).

Et contrairement à mon coposteur, je passe sur le "Le prend pas mal"m parce que c'est vrai que ça va être dur de pas prendre mal un truc qui dit que tu es meilleur que les autres (ah non tiens, je passe pas dessus finalement)...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rha Cacao, je l'ai vu je demande a voir pour  se jeu mais tu troll facile.

Ce passage là est juste une sorte de tuto (naze comme tout les tutos) pour montrer tout les "interactions" (t'as vu les guillemets ?).

Faut voir ensuite: Moi je le vois comme une sorte de croisement entre un point and click et un QTE ou voir mieux un "Zack and wiki" mature (sniff pas de suite).

Sinon j'allais posé la même question mais comme Boulon a déjà fait toutes les exclu PS3 (Uncharted 2 , infamous, little big planet) c'était une évidence qu'il se le tape.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah c'est Farheneit, mais en mieux, soi-disant. Et avec un scénario qui tient cette fois la route.
Perso je trouve certaines gueules de persos bien moches, surtout après les bonnes bouilles de Mass Effect 2.
Pour le reste, faudra voir avec plus de tests. Même "le-site-dont-on-ne-doit-prononcer-le-nom-sous-peine-d'émasculation-de-compte" n'est pas plus enthousiaste que ça.

----------


## Anton

Pour le coup _Heavy Rain_ semble mériter son appellation de "roman interactif".
Contrairement à l'appréciation d'un certain O. B. pour _Mass Effect 2_ qui n'est jamais qu'un jeu de shoot scénarisé  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Yep.
C'est comme réduire Deus Ex à "FPS un peu mou avec possibilité d'infiltration" quoi.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)Et contrairement à mon coposteur, je passe sur le "Le prend pas mal" parce que c'est vrai que ça va être dur de pas prendre mal un truc qui dit que tu es meilleur que les autres (ah non tiens, je passe pas dessus finalement)...


Houlà mon ami, comme tu y vas! Je pars du principe que je suis ton co(m)posteur et déjà ça fait pas très plaisir.
Bref, en soulignant le coté "le prend pas mal" du post de The Toune, je voulais juste dire qu'il prenait des pincettes alors qu'il rend hommage à la qualité des test dans CPC, d'où une certaine incongruité dans sa phrase.

Après qu'il soit un être malfaisant complètement imbu de sa personne, c'est entendu, il l'est très certainement mais je lui accorde le bénéfice du doute  ::): ... pour l'instant.


Et je suis pas sérieux sur ma dernière phrase, hein, au cas où.

----------


## TheToune

> A priori vu ton message, tu as pas besoin d'un test. Tu as déjà ton avis sur le jeu ET sur les tests qui n'iront pas dans le sens que tu estimes juste (sans y avoir joué hein, faudrait pas non plus déconner !).


Remarque totalement idiote ...
Je n'ai pas déja un avis sur le jeu, le probléme c'est que j'aimerais pouvoir m'en faire un sur de bonne base parce que là je sais vraiment pas où va le jeu.

A force de se tirer la nouille sur le côté artistique de mes couilles et la grandeur et le renouveau du jeu vidéo qu'il cherchent a placer au moindre jeu original la plupart des testeurs sont incapable de nous faire savoir si le scénario est réellement bon et intéressant et si les mécanismes de jeux sont efficaces ... 
Sous prétexte qu'on voit les fesses des héros et de l'héroines lors de scéne de douches ces andouilles y voient un profond sens artistique et un scénario mature.  ::|: 

Au final je sais pas si l'enquête vaux le coup et si le système d'interaction aboutis a des trucs plus passionnant que je secoue mon sexe après avoir fait pipi. 

J'ai plus confiance par expérience en cpc pour faire la part des choses sur ces points que n'importe quel autre magazines, c'est tout.




> J'ai regardé des vidéos d'Heavy Rain, par curiosité (on s'en fout ça ne sort pas sur Pc, c'est donc naze ).
> 
> Fallait par exemple secouer la manette pour que l'héroine se sèche avec sa serviette, au sortir de la douche.


Je nourris l'espoir que ces vidéos sont surtout diffusées parce qu'elles ne spoilent rien ( et parce que le cul c'est vendeur) mais que la partie enquête soit plus passionnante que ces interactions bidons.




> Et contrairement à mon coposteur, je passe sur le "Le prend pas mal"m parce que c'est vrai que ça va être dur de pas prendre mal un truc qui dit que tu es meilleur que les autres (ah non tiens, je passe pas dessus finalement)...





> Houlà mon ami, comme tu y vas! Je pars du principe que je suis ton co(m)posteur et déjà ça fait pas très plaisir.
> Bref, en soulignant le coté "le prend pas mal" du post de The Toune, je voulais juste dire qu'il prenait des pincettes alors qu'il rend hommage à la qualité des test dans CPC, d'où une certaine incongruité dans sa phrase.


Grand dieu ! A aucun moment vous n'envisagez que cette formulation soit volontaire ? je suis si mauvais que ça en ironie ?




> Après qu'il soit un être malfaisant complètement imbu de sa personne, c'est entendu, il l'est très certainement mais je lui accorde le bénéfice du doute ... pour l'instant.
> 
> Et je suis pas sérieux sur ma dernière phrase, hein, au cas où.


Si seulement tu pouvais l'être. Etre un conard c'est un peu mon fantasme. Si c'était le cas ma vie serait tellement plus simple.  ::):

----------


## xheyther

Je comprend rien à vote délire sur "le prend pas mal" on doit pas parler la même langue  :tired:  (Et je ne suis ni belge ni québécois).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu as déjà ton avis sur le jeu ET sur les tests qui n'iront pas dans le sens que tu estimes juste (sans y avoir joué hein, faudrait pas non plus déconner !).


C'est un peu ce qu'on fait tous de prime abord, non ? Jusqu'à ce qu'un test-choc de Boulon débarque et nous dise "Non, Fallout 3 n'est pas bon en l'état".

----------


## jpjmarti

> C'est un peu ce qu'on fait tous de prime abord, non ? Jusqu'à ce qu'un test-choc de Boulon débarque et nous dise "Non, Fallout 3 n'est pas bon en l'état".


Et qu'au troisième jeu acheté après des tests à 9/10 de notre musclor préféré, on se demande si, après tout, les pincettes ne seraient pas de rigueur... Je vais peut-être un peu loin, là.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais mais le 9/10 du numéro 206 je l'ai pas vu comme un "Ce jeu vaut 9/10" mais plutôt comme "Dragon age a eu 8/10 et je l'ai plus kiffé que DA donc je lui met 9/10"

Mais pour en revenir a heavy rain il doit forcement être particulier vu comment ça passe du tout au n importe quoi sur le web.

----------


## Guest

> Ouais mais le 9/10 du numéro 206 je l'ai pas vu comme un "Ce jeu vaut 9/10" mais plutôt comme "Dragon age a eu 8/10 et je l'ai plus kiffé que DA donc je lui met 9/10"


Etant donné qu'on se place dans un subjectivisme revendiqué, je vois pas le soucis avec cette remarque.


De toute façon les notes c'est naze et j'ai lu aucun des deux tests, mais là je vois pas le problème de cohérence, à te lire.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et qu'au troisième jeu acheté après des tests à 9/10 de notre musclor préféré, on se demande si, après tout, les pincettes ne seraient pas de rigueur... Je vais peut-être un peu loin, là.


Je veux bien des détails sur cette remarque...
C'est pas comme si y avait du texte autour des notes.

----------


## TheToune

> Je veux bien des détails sur cette remarque...
> C'est pas comme si y avait du texte autour des notes.


Je comprendrais jamais cette sacralisation de la note. Quand est ce que les gens vont comprendre qu'une note pour un jeu c'est un truc forcément subjectif ?

Perso je prend les plus et les moins qui ressortent d'un test et je leur applique mon propre coefficient. C'est pour ça qu'un test bien fait c'est avant tout un test qui me permette d'appliquer mon propre barème. 
On peu pas demander à tout le monde d'apprécier une ambiance ou une histoire au détriment du gameplay ou le contraire. 
La note reflète l'échelle de valeur du testeur c'est donc complétement con de se baser la dessus pour un truc aussi subjectif que l'appréciation d'un jeu.

Je suis pour la suppression de cette putain de note depuis des lustres mais les vieux principes ont du mal à mourir.  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Je suis pour la suppression de cette putain de note depuis des lustres mais les vieux principes ont du mal à mourir.


On retire les notes des tests, et je pense que la tour eiffel brûlera d'un feu de damnation dès ce soir, entourée d'une foule en colère. Et on pourra en profiter pour y mettre nos cotis' pour la retraite. 
Mais oui ça nous a déjà traversé l'esprit plus d'une fois.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je veux bien des détails sur cette remarque...
> C'est pas comme si y avait du texte autour des notes.


C'est le problème de l'écrit... On va vite, on veut faire un effet et on se fait mal comprendre.

Mon idée à moi derrière ma petite phrase, qui ne concerne que moi, est qu'il y a deux ou trois jeux auxquels j'ai joué (et que tu as adorés) comme stalker, penumbra ou mass effect 1 auxquels j'ai, moi, peu accroché.

J'en ai tiré l'idée que les jeux que tu adores ne me conviendront pas tous. Je sais maintenant en te lisant comprendre qu'un jeu comme the void (par exemple) me laissera sans doute plus froid que toi car je me juge fondamentalement moins passionné par le media jeu-vidéo que toi.

Je ne fais là que retranscrire l'idée habituelle en matière de critique de livre ou de film. On peut avoir des goûts plus ou moins communs avec tel ou tel critique et cette communauté, quand on l'a reconnue, permet d'orienter ses choix.

Cela n'interfère en rien avec le plaisir que j'aurais  à te lire même si je ne jouais à aucun jeu vidéo (je n'en suis pas très loin).

C'est plus analysé comme ça, je crois.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h13 ----------




> Je comprendrais jamais cette sacralisation de la note. Quand est ce que les gens vont comprendre qu'une note pour un jeu c'est un truc forcément subjectif ?
> 
> Perso je prend les plus et les moins qui ressortent d'un test et je leur applique mon propre coefficient. C'est pour ça qu'un test bien fait c'est avant tout un test qui me permette d'appliquer mon propre barème. 
> On peu pas demander à tout le monde d'apprécier une ambiance ou une histoire au détriment du gameplay ou le contraire. 
> La note reflète l'échelle de valeur du testeur c'est donc complétement con de se baser la dessus pour un truc aussi subjectif que l'appréciation d'un jeu.
> 
> Je suis pour la suppression de cette putain de note depuis des lustres mais les vieux principes ont du mal à mourir.


A mon avis, une fois que l'on connaît les critiques qui écrivent dans leurs goûts et leurs petites manies, la note prend tout son sens.

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas grand sens à opposer une note et une critique en neuf pages. Si j'ai quitté Joys., c'est essentiellement parce qu'il n'y avait plus rien à y lire.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h14 ----------




> On retire les notes des tests, et je pense que la tour eiffel brûlera d'un feu de damnation dès ce soir, entourée d'une foule en colère. Et on pourra en profiter pour y mettre nos cotis' pour la retraite. 
> Mais oui ça nous a déjà traversé l'esprit plus d'une fois. 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8126667...09d2bf16a6.jpg


Bien sûr, on lit par les notes, on lit par les textes, on lit par les images, on lit par les blagues, on lit par le forum, par le site... CPC ça se vit, mon coco !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Mon idée à moi derrière ma petite phrase, qui ne concerne que moi, est qu'il y a deux ou trois jeux auxquels j'ai joué (et que tu as adorés) comme *stalker*, *penumbra* ou *mass effect 1* auxquels j'ai, moi, peu accroché.


T'as des goûts fécaux originaux.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je ne fais là que retranscrire l'idée habituelle en matière de critique de livre ou de film. On peut avoir des goûts plus ou moins communs avec tel ou tel critique et cette communauté, quand on l'a reconnue, permet d'orienter ses choix.


On est d'accord donc.
J'avais peur qu'on rentre dans un vieux débat.

----------


## TheToune

> On est d'accord donc.
> J'avais peur qu'on rentre dans un vieux débat.


Parce que le débat sur la note n'est pas un ?   ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Les notes, c'est une bouée jetée dans une mer de texte pour des gens terrifiés par l'écrit.
Les notes, c'est aussi la langue universellement comprise par les éditeurs.

----------


## NitroG42

Punaise, moi dès que je vois un 9/10, j'achète, surtout si un test de Threanor.

----------


## kilfou

Thréanor qui n'a d'ailleurs pas écrit dans le 206. Il est où ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il est toujours malade de la toxoplasmose.

----------


## kilfou

Jamais ça se soigne cette merde ?

Parce que ça fait supra longtemps quand même.  :Emo:

----------


## TheToune

> Jamais ça se soigne cette merde ?
> 
> Parce que ça fait supra longtemps quand même.


Comme les fées qui meurent parce que tu ne croient plus en elles Thréanor tombe malade quand quelqu'un oublie de se réabonner  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

Marrant cet échange entre Boulon et jpjmarty qui est drolement plus intéressant que la plupart de ce qui ce dit ici et qui est parasité par des posts inutiles de TheToune. C'est sans doute ça le vrai flood: rester au ras du slip quand il est si facile de s'élever un peu. Ou au moins de laisser les autres s'élever sans tirer le niveau vers le bas.

My two cents

----------


## Guest

> Marrant cet échange entre Boulon et jpjmarty qui est drolement plus intéressant que la plupart de ce qui ce dit ici et qui est parasité par des posts inutiles de TheToune. C'est sans doute ça le vrai flood: rester au ras du slip quand il est si facile de s'élever un peu. Ou au moins de laisser les autres s'élever sans tirer le niveau vers le bas.


C'est vrai, mais c'est paradoxal de poster ça  ::siffle::

----------


## Ezechiel

T'as vu? 
En même temps c'est un peu le topic de la méta analyse de l'interaction forum/mag. En même temps Oni t'es pas concerné par la remarque, t'es drôle donc tes posts sont utiles. Sauf celui là du coup. Merde, méta flood. Espèce de pigiste de canard console.

----------


## TheToune

> Marrant cet échange entre Boulon et jpjmarty qui est drolement plus intéressant que la plupart de ce qui ce dit ici et qui est parasité par des posts inutiles de TheToune. C'est sans doute ça le vrai flood: rester au ras du slip quand il est si facile de s'élever un peu. Ou au moins de laisser les autres s'élever sans tirer le niveau vers le bas.
> 
> My two cents


Je suis parfaitement désolé que le niveau intellectuel de mes posts te laisse de marbre.
La prochaine fois avant de poster je t'enverrais un aperçu en mp pour que tu me donne ton approbation et ne pas "parasiter" ta lecture.

Cette attaque gratuite dont je fais l'objet était parfaitement méritée et ton intervention permet de relever le niveau de ce topic. Bravo !
Maintenant qu'on a éclairci la supériorité de ton point de vue en ces lieux j'espère que tu excusera ma présence inutile et mes interventions vide de sens sur ce forum.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Salut, c'est ici la super ambiance ?

----------


## mescalin

> Salut, c'est ici la super ambiance ?


Grave, ça donne vachement envie de participer  ::|:

----------


## TheToune

Désolé  ::unsure::

----------


## kayl257

A propos de Heavy Rain, vous avez vu ça?:  ::o: 
http://twitter.com/ThomasGamekult/status/8632334339

C'est courant ce genre de chose?

----------


## Anonyme871

Elle sort d'où cette info ? C'est vérifié ?  :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 20h20 ----------

edit : Le testeur de jv.com a en effet reçu un appel de Sony pour lui indiquer une erreur concernant la durée de vie. Selon lui, il a choisi de son propre chef de modifier la note en conséquence (mais la note globale reste la même).

----------


## kayl257

> Elle sort d'où cette info ? C'est vérifié ? 
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h20 ----------
> 
> edit : Le testeur de jv.com a en effet reçu un appel de Sony pour lui indiquer une erreur concernant la durée de vie. Selon lui, il a choisi de son propre chef de modifier la note en conséquence (mais la note globale reste la même).


Ben ça vient du Twitter d'un testeur de Gamekult donc ça me semble vrai...

Et a propos de jv.com : http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-99...message_238788

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Merci d'arrêter là messieurs.

Ce n'est surement pas l'endroit, ni même le forum, où discuter de ça.

----------


## kayl257

> Merci d'arrêter là messieurs.
> 
> Ce n'est surement pas l'endroit, ni même le forum, où discuter de ça.


Ben je demandais surtout ça à la rédac et savoir si ce genre de pression est courant.
Mais bon, j'arrête là.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Toi t'as loupé l'épisode EA ....

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ben je demandais surtout ça à la rédac et savoir si ce genre de pression est courant.
> Mais bon, j'arrête là.


Ca arrive aux gens courageux, parfois.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je comprends plus rien, on essaye d'acheter la rédac avec des pressions ? Celà aurait-il un  lien avec le départ de Gringo, incapable de résister à l'appel d'une bonne bière ?

(A la relecture je m'attribue à moi-même un 2/10)

----------


## Taï Lolo

Pourquoi notre breton préféré signe des fois Kahn Lusth et d'autres fois Kahn Lust ?

----------


## Hellminster

Ta réponse est dans la question.


Il est breton...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Mes textes sont toujours rendus avec le H, donc le H doit sauter par la magie d'une étourderie de relecture ou une vengeance de Sonia depuis que je me suis moqué de l'odeur de la paella qu'elle a réchauffé au micro-onde.
A moins que ce soit Guy qui se venge du logo "Paysan Breton" que j'ai collé sur son écran.

----------


## mescalin

"courant" genre comme pour arkham asylum ou dragon age ?  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 01h37 ----------




> Mes textes sont toujours rendus avec le H, donc le H doit sauter par la magie d'une étourderie de relecture ou une vengeance de Sonia depuis que je me suis moqué de l'odeur de la paella qu'elle a réchauffé au micro-onde.
> A moins que ce soit Guy qui se venge du logo "Paysan Breton" que j'ai collé sur son écran.
> 
> http://www.paysanbreton.com/media/gab_logo_pb.jpg


Et quel gout sur  :B): 
La duchesse est toujours aussi bonne en pression ici, soit dit en passant  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> C'est vrai, mais c'est paradoxal de poster ça


C'est surtout assez crétin.  ::siffle::

----------


## xheyther

Kilfou a offensé les hautes sphères ? J'allais le pm pour lui dire un truc de bd et j'ai vu qu'il était banni  ::'(: 

Ce canard est un scandale.

Moi et mes potes on va organiser des manifs :fear:

----------


## O.Boulon

Kilfou comme ElGato ont demandé à être bannis parce qu'ils vous détestent tous.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est salaud, c'était plus ou moins les deux personnes sur qui je comptais pour tenter de contribuer un peu à mes pathétiques tentatives de sauvetage de Papier Culture 2.0 le topic avec un nom à la con mais aussi un tout nouvel article (allez hop, un peu de promo haha).

Comment je fais moi, maintenant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Les PM marchent même pour les bannis.

----------


## Pelomar

Formons un club des gros losers qui se sont fait bannir pour réviser leurs exams/avoir une vie sociale.
Francou en sera le président.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Je suppose plus ou moins que s'ils ont demandé à être banni c'est pour repousser la vile tentation de lire 50 sujets différents par jour sur le forum au lieu de travailler sur des trucs urgents et/ou importants.
Alors écrire...

Tant pis, je lirais mes textes à mon double imaginaire, et il me dira qu'ils sont bons.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je suppose plus ou moins que s'ils ont demandé à être banni c'est pour repousser la vile tentation de lire 50 sujets différents par jour sur le forum au lieu de travailler sur des trucs urgents et/ou importants.
> Alors écrire...
> 
> Tant pis, je lirais mes textes à mon double imaginaire, et il me dira qu'ils sont bons.


Tu peux être membre d'honneur du club si tu veux.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Non, non.
Je n'ai aucune envie de demander un ban.
Même si je dois réviser.

Misère.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Formons un club des gros losers qui se sont fait bannir pour réviser leurs exams/avoir une vie sociale.
> Francou en sera le président.


Ah non, j'ai toujours banni Francou par plaisir.

----------


## francou008

> Ah non, j'ai toujours banni Francou par plaisir.


Non, des fois c'était justifié.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Non, des fois c'était justifié.


C'est bien, super Nanny aura réussi à te faire comprendre l'intérêt des punitions avant de nous quitter.

----------


## francou008

> C'est bien, super Nanny aura réussi à te faire comprendre l'intérêt des punitions avant de nous quitter.


Super Nanny est plus là pour qu'on parle de ses règles. Ça me rappelle quelqu'un.  :Emo: 

EDIT : Les règles de la maison biensûr.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> C'est salaud, c'était plus ou moins les deux personnes sur qui je comptais pour tenter de contribuer un peu à mes pathétiques tentatives de sauvetage de Papier Culture 2.0 le topic avec un nom à la con mais aussi un tout nouvel article (allez hop, un peu de promo haha).
> 
> Comment je fais moi, maintenant ?


J'avais lu le premier post, je m'étais dit "Ah cool, "pas des textes de 10 paragraphes", je peux participer ça sera pas trop relou", et après j'ai vu ton dernier truc  ::ninja::

----------


## xheyther

> Kilfou comme ElGato ont demandé à être bannis parce qu'ils vous détestent tous.


Tu mens. C'est pas possible  ::'(:  Tu les as assassiné dans une cave et tu as donné leur viande à Quick pour effacer les traces.

Enfin ElGato je m'en fous hein.

----------


## b0b0

> C'est salaud, c'était plus ou moins les deux personnes sur qui je comptais pour tenter de contribuer un peu à mes pathétiques tentatives de sauvetage de Papier Culture 2.0 le topic avec un nom à la con mais aussi un tout nouvel article (allez hop, un peu de promo haha).
> 
> Comment je fais moi, maintenant ?


 ::ninja::  T'y crois encore en ton topic ?

T'es tenace.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> J'avais lu le premier post, je m'étais dit "Ah cool, "pas des textes de 10 paragraphes", je peux participer ça sera pas trop relou", et après j'ai vu ton dernier truc


Non mais y a pas de caractères minimum, hein.
Là je me suis juste un peu lâché, et encore j'ai du me brider sinon j'étais parti sur 5 fois plus...
T'es libre, c'est pas Canard Console ici.

----------


## Guest

> Non mais y a pas de caractères minimum, hein.
> Là je me suis juste un peu lâché, et encore j'ai du me brider sinon j'étais parti sur 5 fois plus...
> T'es libre, c'est pas Canard Console ici.


Canard Console c'était un peu trop libre justement, on a vu ce que ça a donné  :tired: 

Enfin là j'ai rien à dire, j'attends mars pour déchaîner la fureur  :Cigare:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Improvise, je sais pas moi.
Tiens, t'as qu'à faire un PQ sur tes techniques de scratch.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> T'y crois encore en ton topic ?
> 
> T'es tenace.



Il croit a son topic comme moi je crois à mon prix pour les concours a b0b0  :^_^: .

Enfin c'est ma femme qui me bassine avec, moi je m'en fout.

----------


## Guest

> Improvise, je sais pas moi.
> Tiens, t'as qu'à faire un PQ sur tes techniques de scratch.


"Alors il faut prendre la languette, biiiiien tirer, et rabattre. Repasser un coup avec la paume de la main est un plus."

----------


## b0b0

> Il croit a son topic comme moi je crois à mon prix pour les concours a b0b0 .
> 
> Enfin c'est ma femme qui me bassine avec, moi je m'en fout.


je te dis je gère pas les envois, j'irais remonter les bretelles de casque.

Sinon j'ai une pure idée de concours. :B):

----------


## xheyther

> Sinon j'ai une pure idée de concours.


Faut bien une première fois à tout hein ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> Faut bien une première fois à tout hein ?


Exactement, cette fois ci sera la bonne.

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi, Moi j'ai une question m'sieur 

Quand est-ce que vous changez ce serveur en carton qui héberge le site.

C'est bien beau d'avoir des serveurs de jeux en platine massive si le serveur du site est en mousse.

----------


## xheyther

> Exactement, cette fois ci sera la bonne.


La bonne de quoi, de qui, pourquoi et pour qui, telles sont les questions !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Alors ce recrutement j'ai pas tout suivi là mais y a du nouveau ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, il commence à avoir du candidat...
On attend encore...

----------


## reveur81

Séquestrer Kilfou afin qu'il termine ce satané dossier BD, c'est moche.

----------


## O.Boulon

Saviez vous qu'il devait le rendre pour le premier février ?
Saviez vous qu'il n'a aucune volonté ?
Saviez vous qu'il me prend pour sa concierge en me demandant de distribuer son mail aux gens qu'il veut joindre vu que sa boîte à PM est pleine ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

On doit faire semblant d'être étonné non ?!
Enfin vous allez sûrement prendre le "moins pire" des candidats je le sens.  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

> Saviez vous qu'il devait le rendre pour le premier février ?
> Saviez vous qu'il n'a aucune volonté ?
> Saviez vous qu'il me prend pour sa concierge en me demandant de distribuer son mail aux gens qu'il veut joindre vu que sa boîte à PM est pleine ?


Hahaha il est pire que moi.  :^_^:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ça rend Boulon tellement aigri qu'il vouvoie les gens.

----------


## O.Boulon

Incomparable.
Je crois que Kilfou est une sorte de Zoulou puissance 1000 qui cherchera à repousser le moment de bosser tant que j'aurais pas débarquer chez lui pour le ligoter à sa table de travail avec les tripes de sa femme.

----------


## Guest

Je le comprends, travailler c'est chiant. Il a su dépasser l'appât du gain et pour ça je le félicite, il est en bonne voie pour le nirvana.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Incomparable.
> Je crois que Kilfou est une sorte de Zoulou puissance 1000 qui cherchera à repousser le moment de bosser tant que j'aurais pas débarquer chez lui pour le ligoter à sa table de travail avec les tripes de sa femme.


Tu confonds tout. Moi, c'est le fait que tu viennes me faire chier toutes les 5 min qui plombe ma productivité. Désolé de briser tes illusions.

----------


## Guest

"Bon Oni t'es nouveau, donc on va devoir te bizuter. Et ton bizutage c'est... De me regarder tirer sur Zoulou !"

----------


## ShinSH

> "Bon Oni t'es nouveau, donc on va devoir te bizuter. Et ton bizutage c'est... De me regarder tirer sur Zoulou !"


Tant qu'il ne te tire pas dessus... Perso j'ai eu de la chance qu'il n'ait plus de billes.

----------


## O.Boulon

> "Bon Oni t'es nouveau, donc on va devoir te bizuter. Et ton bizutage c'est... De me regarder tirer sur Zoulou !"


Que de bons souvenirs...
Maintenant il y a deux parois entre nous...

----------


## Dark Fread

> "Bon Oni t'es nouveau, donc on va devoir te bizuter. Et ton bizutage c'est... De me regarder tirer sur Zoulou !"


J'aurais mis le "sur" en spoiler. C'eût été fort peu subtil me diras-tu, certes te répondrai-je.

Edit : tiens, question. Vous avez beaucoup de candidatures ?

----------


## Guest

> J'aurais mis le "sur" en spoiler. C'eût été fort peu subtil me diras-tu, certes te répondrai-je.
> 
> Edit : tiens, question. Vous avez beaucoup de candidatures ?


Si tu comptes en poids, je pense que oui, vachement beaucoup même.

----------


## reveur81

Est-ce normal que Kilfou vienne de me demander par email l'url d'une agence de rédacteurs low-cost à Madagascar ?  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà qui annonce un progrès dans sa production.

----------


## reveur81

J'ai presque des remords de m'amuser à ternir son image alors qu'il ne peut pas pas répondre  ::ninja:: .

Parce que bien évidemment, et c'est tout l'intérêt, il lit toujours autant les forums.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et c'est pour ça qu'il n'avance pas.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Voila la raison de son pseudo !!! A force d'entendre ses supérieurs hurler "_il a pas encore fini ? Putain mais qu'est-ce qu'il fout ???_".

----------


## xheyther

Je verai plutôt boulon lui balancé des trucs lourds que de lui crier dessus s'il est énervé. Quand il crie ça doit être parce qu'il est satisfait.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

"Canardpc.com - Le forum des méchants"

Qui est responsable ?

Teocali

----------


## O.Boulon

Zoulou et oim...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pourquoi méchant au singulier ?

----------


## O.Boulon

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...-a-telecharger

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Pourquoi méchant au singulier ?


Parce que Zoulou est un gros gentil.

Omar Boulon.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est même "Les forum de méchant".

----------


## O.Boulon

Corrige ! Corrige !
Oh putain, je suis mauvais j'avais pas vu...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Trop tard.  ::siffle::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ok c'est bon la vérité est rétablie.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pfff, t'es lent coco.
Pas réactif.
Lourd.
Ancien.
Dépassé.
Fini.
Destiné à être écrasé par l'évolution.

Adieu GITS.

----------


## jakbonhom

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer un forum de gentil?  :Emo:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pourquoi cette enflure de Gits a droit à 448 mp alors que moi je suis contraint d'effacer une dizaine de correspondances de fan par jour si je ne veux pas être inhibé par la maigre centaine de messages allouée ?
C'est quoi encore ces putains de vendus ?

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

> Pourquoi cette enflure de Gits a droit à 448 mp alors que moi je suis contraint d'effacer une dizaine de correspondances de fan par jour si je ne veux pas être inhibé par la maigre centaine de messages allouée ?
> C'est quoi encore ces putains de vendus ?


Je me posais la même question.  :tired:

----------


## xheyther

Ne pas te laisser tenter par la quantité au détriment de la qualité tu dois.

----------


## ShinSH

> Pourquoi cette enflure de Gits a droit à 448 mp alors que moi je suis contraint d'effacer une dizaine de correspondances de fan par jour si je ne veux pas être inhibé par la maigre centaine de messages allouée ?
> C'est quoi encore ces putains de vendus ?


T'es pas newseur. Et t'es pas vert, contrairement à ta b...  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi pas "Le forum de Teocali" plutôt ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ok c'est bon la vérité est rétablie.


J'ai toujours "Les forum"... Il faut faire CTRL+F5 pour mettre à jour ?




> Adieu GITS.


 ::siffle:: 




> Pourquoi cette enflure de Gits a droit à 448 mp alors que moi je suis contraint d'effacer une dizaine de correspondances de fan par jour si je ne veux pas être inhibé par la maigre centaine de messages allouée ?
> C'est quoi encore ces putains de vendus ?


X-86 POWA !  :;): 
Mais bon, je fais juste le ménage moins souvent. Et là, il faudrait.

----------


## Guest

> Pourquoi cette enflure de Gits a droit à 448 mp alors que moi je suis contraint d'effacer une dizaine de correspondances de fan par jour si je ne veux pas être inhibé par la maigre centaine de messages allouée ?
> C'est quoi encore ces putains de vendus ?


C'est les X86 ouais, demande à pouvoir newser t'auras dix fois plus que ces losers.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est les X86 ouais, demande à pouvoir newser t'auras dix fois plus que ces losers.


Ouais, je vois qu'on favorise ces raclures de fan d'hardware.

Je demande officiellement à pouvoir newser, rien que pour les faire chier.

Dr Greenthumb

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai toujours "Les forum"... Il faut faire CTRL+F5 pour mettre à jour ?


Bah oui, c'est les forums de méchant.
Comme dans le topic.

----------


## ShinSH

> Ouais, je vois qu'on favorise ces raclures de fan d'hardware.
> 
> Je demande officiellement à pouvoir newser, rien que pour les faire chier.
> 
> Dr Greenthumb


Chouette, je me sentirai un peu moins seul.

Mais attends là... Tu comptes vraiment newser?  :tired:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Homme de peu de foi.

----------


## ShinSH

> Homme de peu de foi.


C'est dans mes principes, je ne fais jamais confiance à un sniper qui utilise le razorback.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pourquoi Guy Moquette poste-t-il si peu sur le forum ? Il est écrasé par le rythme de travail que vous lui imposez ? On lui fait peur avec nos tronches de forumeurs de méchant ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Pourquoi Guy Moquette poste-t-il si peu sur le forum ? Il est écrasé par le rythme de travail que vous lui imposez ?


C'est exactement ça... Ca, et le fait que je suis encore en période d'essai et le moindre faux pas dans mes déclarations pourrait me coûter ma place et/ou me valoir tout un tas de brimades physiques de la part d'un certain O. B.

----------


## Narm

> C'est exactement ça... Ca, et le fait que je suis encore en période d'essai et le moindre faux pas dans mes déclarations pourrait me coûter ma place et/ou me valoir tout un tas de brimades physiques de la part d'un certain O. B.


C'est clair qu'il ne faudrait pas te brûler, c'est qu'on est plusieurs à les aimer tes tests  ::wub::

----------


## reveur81

> Bah oui, c'est les forums de méchant.
> Comme dans le topic.


Mais quel topic ?
Pourquoi je vois "Les forum" ?
Pourquoi je ne comprends jamais rien ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mais quel topic ?


http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...-a-telecharger

Commentaire n°20.




> Pourquoi je ne comprends jamais rien ?

----------


## Harvester

> C'est clair qu'il ne faudrait pas te brûler, c'est qu'on est plusieurs à les aimer tes tests


Je plussoie, un mec qui cite du Pratchett dans ses tests a tout notre soutien  ::wub::

----------


## reveur81

> http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum...-a-telecharger
> 
> Commentaire n°20.


Merci !




> http://www.decitre.fr/gi/00/9782224029500FS.gif


 :^_^:

----------


## Guy Moquette

J'admire Monsieur chat et demain je me rase le bouc.
Arrrg. Rosebud.

EDIT : Penser à reboot mon pc avant de le prêter à Boulon...

----------


## Medjes

> C'est même "Les forum de méchant".


C'est même "Les forum de mechant". 

Sans accent s'il te plait.

Mais, bon, t'inquiète, on mettra ça sur le dos de Boulon, comme d'hab...

----------


## Loopkiller01

Ah tiens déjà fini les forum de mechant. Dommage ça devait rameuter un max de traffic.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ça explosait surtout le référencement google...

----------


## Froyok

Effectivement  :^_^:  :

----------


## DakuTenshi

Canard PC démontera-t-il Heavy Rain dans le prochain numéro ou celui d'après?

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est exactement ça... Ca, et le fait que je suis encore en période d'essai et le moindre faux pas dans mes déclarations pourrait me coûter ma place et/ou me valoir tout un tas de brimades physiques de la part d'un certain O. B.


D'accord en gros Guy moquette fait carpette!

Voilà ça c'est fait,  j'ai pu le placer.

Mais je rassure mes fans, j'en ai d'autres en stock!

----------


## Came Yon

> D'accord en gros Guy moquette fait carpette!
> 
> Voilà ça c'est fait,  j'ai pu le placer.
> 
> Mais je rassure mes fans, j'en ai d'autres en stock!


 :tired: 
On est impatient.
Guy Moquette a les miquettes ?
Guy a fumé la moquette ? Tapis pour lui. o/
Et son acteur préféré c'est *Lino* Ventura ? J'ai mis du gras pour que Boulon et Jolav comprennent.

Msieur Moquette, rien de personnel, c'est la faute à Jolaventur tout ça. En plus j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> D'accord en gros Guy moquette fait carpette!
> 
> Voilà ça c'est fait,  j'ai pu le placer.
> 
> Mais je rassure mes fans, j'en ai d'autres en stock!


Hey tu vas atteindre le niveau nirvanesque de Oni² bientôt.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Tres cher Guy moquette la meilleur réaction il me semble en cas de probléme avec son chef, consiste à réagir rapidement pour le surprendre.
Personnellemnt je vous conseillais une attaque physique direct par derriere tapis dans la pénombre avec une batte de baseball ( si votre condition physique vous le permet) en effet la disparition du chef créera un effet d'appel d'air vers le haut des postes de la rédac de CPC et de fait il faudra encore un nouveau et vous ne serez donc plus le dernier rentré.
Ou vous pouvez tentez de le rendre fou à l'aide de divers stratagèmes:
-Colle forte sur les poignés du bureau
-Oubli d'un vieux fromage au fond de son tiroir
-Oubli d'une photo de régine dans son imprimante
-Poile à gratter dans son clavier etc....
Comme vous pourrez le constater il n'y as pas de limite à l'intellect humain en matière de torture alors n'hesitez pas.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Est-ce que Guy Moquette peut-être rebaptisé El Moquetto pour que la transition entre lui et Gringo soit moins raide ?

Enfin on est toujours moins raide que Gringo mais vous m'avez compris.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Enfin on est toujours moins raide que Gringo mais vous m'avez compris.


Gringo est mourru?
 ::cry::

----------


## ducon

Il est partu de CPC.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il est partu de CPC.


Merci je sais, c'était juste une connerie!

----------


## ducon

Et ma blaguë, alors ?  :Emo:

----------


## alx

2/10

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas de news sur le 207. 
C'est Zoulou qui fait encore rien qu'a glander ou faut s'attendre à un retard ?  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Attendre, retard, livraison, la poste, fonctionnaires. Ah on a trouvé les coupables !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Pas de news sur le 207. 
> C'est Zoulou qui fait encore rien qu'a glander ou faut s'attendre à un retard ?


Incoming.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

de coming : viendre. et in : privatif.

Ca veut dire que c'est pas près d'arriver... dans nos boîtes aux lettres.

Ek-ZutWar, traducteur Zoulou-Français.

----------


## Medjes

> Incoming.


Incoming le retard ou incoming tu vas bientot te mettre à glander ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Incoming la news comme quoi il est en retard parce qu'il s'est mis à glander un peu trop tôt  ::P:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

La news est dispo depuis ce matin, je peux me rallonger.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'espère que les siestes sont déduites du salaire  :tired:

----------


## Medjes

> La news est dispo depuis ce matin, je peux me rallonger.



HAAAAAN ! HC !!!!!

HC et vantard en plus ! Je parie que tu dis ça à toutes les lectrices...

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce que la phrase "Chérie, pour la Saint Valentin, j'te remplis l'armoire à saveur" mérite une baffe ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Plutôt une Louboutin stiletto plantée dans l'oeil, droit dans le cerveau.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certes. Mais le bandeau sur l'oeil c'est quand même surpuissant de classe.

----------


## Télo

Bandeau sur l'orbite. L'oeil il est toujours embroché sur le talon.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Certes. Mais le bandeau sur l'oeil c'est quand même surpuissant de classe.


But i want to be a pirate.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Yo Ho ! A pirate life's for you !

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Plutôt une Louboutin stiletto plantée dans l'oeil, droit dans le cerveau.


Toi, t'as offert un ourson Chabal  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Portnawak.
Quand on vit avec moi, on a certainement pas besoin d'un ourson chabal.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Portnawak.
> Quand on vit avec moi, on a certainement pas besoin d'un ourson chabal.


Doit effectivement y avoir des besoins bien plus urgent.  :tired:

----------


## Akodo

Moi je veux savoir si Boulon a été victime de sa malédiction de l'écriture d'article ou si il a pu continuer à jouer à Stalker malgré tout  :Emo:

----------


## KiwiX

Vous avez des news de Gringo ? Si oui, demandez lui de nous faire un coucou.  :Emo:  Ou même de revenir  ::lol::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Vous avez des news de Gringo ? Si oui, demandez lui de nous faire un coucou.  Ou même de revenir


Tu te fais du mal, oublie-le et tu verras que le temps ne laisse que des bons souvenirs. :Emo:

----------


## punishthecat

> Portnawak.
> Quand on vit avec moi, on a certainement pas besoin d'un ourson chabal.


Hum, une bonne âme pourrait-elle donner "Ourson Chabal" comme sous-titre à ce monsieur ?
Je l'ai vu dans un rêve, c'est inéluctable.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Une raison pour lesquelles les news du 207 sont pas signées?
Pour protéger Arctor d'une éventuelle fatwa de Greenpeace ou du GIEC?

----------


## O.Boulon

Signer les news ça cassait toute la dynamique...
Donc, on a décidé de revenir à la bonne vieille méthode sauce je suis légion.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

C'est pas trop dérangeant, ça nous fait un petit jeu «Toi aussi, attribue la bonne news au bon rédacteur». 
Puis, ça doit faire gagner 5-6 lignes par page, non?

----------


## Euklif

> Signer les news ça cassait toute la dynamique...


Euh... Je pige pas...
Tu entend quoi par là?

----------


## Narm

> Euh... Je pige pas...
> Tu entend quoi par là?


C'est simple : M. Boulon écrit les news à la chaîne, mais pour faire croire qu'il n'est pas le seul à rédiger le magasine il a eu l'idée de mettre des pseudos à la fin de chaque news. C'est ce temps de réflexion (je l'attribue à qui cette news ?) qui casse la dynamique de rédaction : sans ça on aurait les CPC à l'heure dans nos boites aux lettres  ::lol:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Les news, c'est les "news de CanardPC".
Une sorte de fusion de tous nos mauvais esprits qui evacue les réflexes égotistes et auteuristes. En signant les news, elles ont  perdu de la qualité.

Là c'est mieux, vous allez voir.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> vous allez voir.


Bin, non. Justement. On ne va plus voir qui l'a rédigée. :con:

----------


## Euklif

Je veux bien mais je pige toujours pas en fait. A ce compte, autant rien signé du tout ^^
Mais je fais confiance : faut que je finisse le précédent avant d'entamer celui-là. En tout cas, j'ai eu l'agréable surprise de vous trouver aux rayons jeux vidéo. Et c'est rare à ce bureau de tabac  ::P:

----------


## lokideath

C'est prévu de faire un test sur les 2 extensions de Sins of a Solar Empire ?

----------


## Euklif

Mais les news, elles sont pas signé dans le 206 non plus! Traitres -_-

----------


## Jolaventur

> Les news, c'est les "news de CanardPC".
> Une sorte de fusion de tous nos mauvais esprits qui evacue les réflexes égotistes et auteuristes. En signant les news, elles ont  perdu de la qualité.
> 
> Là c'est mieux, vous allez voir.


Oui signer les news n'apportait rien sinon à indiquer que tel ou tel rédacteur avait des penchants pour telle ou telle chose.

Moi je préfère sans

----------


## JohnnyG

Bonjour, je viens de lire le dossier carte son et j'ai été un peu deçus de ne pas voir un test des asus Xonar D1 et DX a peine plus cheres que la DS et qui ont l'air un cran au dessus

----------


## Shapa

Vous en avez pas marre de traiter les joueurs consoles de teubés? Je commence a lire le test d'AVP et paf, "gameplay adapté aux paddles et aux gens qui sont accrochés au bout..." De nos jours y'a pas mal de gens qui ont un pc et une console ouais truc de fous. Je dois dire que cette mode me broute de plus en plus et si vous voulez faire un magasine qui s'adresse juste aux gens qui se tripotent le stick sur des jeux en ASCII soit, mais prévenez que j'ai le temps de me désabonner avant :cherche son drapeau:

Ah le voilà : 

Voila j'avais envie de râler, mon argumentaire et certes moisi mais ça va mieux.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouh bah oh lala, c'est pas comme si on avait déjà consacré une couv' à un jeu console, si on passait notre temps à chanter les louanges d'un bayonetta, d'un super mario wii ou d'infamous et uncharted 3.

Je comprends même pas que tu relèves... 
C'est un constat : AVP est un FPS fait pour le paddle, donc un FPS au rabais, castré pour être jouable sur console, privé de la moelle de ses ancêtres. Constat doublé d'une vanne sur les consoleux parce quebon, si on it du mal des handicapés de temps en temps, ainsi que des croyants et de ta reum, on peut bien glisser un mot de plus ou de moins sur les joueurs console.

Mais bon, paraît qu'il y a plein de cons qui lisent CPC au premier degré... On les voit jamais poster ici, mais ils débarquent sur les forums des autres pour crier une vieille haine d'ayatollah, là ou on se contente de blagues.

Et après je reçois des mails "merci de venir reprendre vos tarés, on a déjà les notres".

----------


## Shapa

Je sais j'avais envie de raler. J'ai eu une poussée hormonale. Pis merde va trouver une excuse pour poster un drapeau breton sans prendre de points, tu crois que c'est facile?!

Bref sur ce je vais lire ton test de Napoleon et crier a l'hérésie et que de toute manière booboo il ferait mieux.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Et après je reçois des mails "merci de venir reprendre vos tarés, on a déjà les notres".


 :^_^:  Nan sérieux?

----------


## Phenixy

> Nan sérieux?


Je savais pas que CPC avait ses missionnaires partant prêcher la Sainte Parole aux hérétiques des sombres recoins de l'Internet.  :^_^: 


_"Notre Canard qui êtes à Pantin, que ta critique soit sanctifiée..."_

----------


## Vader_666

_"...Que tes ventes augmentes, que tes tests se répandent, sur la terre comme au ciel. Donnes nous aujourd'hui tes news quotidiennes, pardonnes-nous nos coups de gueules, comme nous pardonnons aussi tes tests console. Et ne nous soumet pas à la consolisation, mais délivre-nous de la langue de bois.
Car c'est à toi qu'appartiennent, les délires, l'intransigeance et l'humour, pour les siècles des siècles.

Amen."_

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Question intéressante sur Napoléon Total War: Historiquement parlant, les armes et les costumes Napoléoniens et de ses ennemis sont-ils respectés ?

De quel fusil sont équipées les troupes françaises ? Voit-on la lame de rasoir sur la crosse de celui des troupes Prussienne ?

----------


## Shapa

> Que tes ventes augmentes, que tes tests se répandent, sur la terre comme au ciel. Donnes nous aujourd'hui tes news quotidiennes, pardonnes-nous nos coups de gueules, comme nous pardonnons aussi tes tests console.


Ah je l'ai pas inventée celle là  ::ninja:: 

Shapa saint martyr des consoleux.  :B):

----------


## Lucaxor

> De quel fusil sont équipées les troupes françaises ? Voit-on la lame de rasoir sur la crosse de celui des troupes Prussienne ?


 ::O: 
C'était pour rendre les coups de crosse plus meurtrier ou pour garder les troupes prussiennes au taquet?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> C'était pour rendre les coups de crosse plus meurtrier ou pour garder les troupes prussiennes au taquet?


Nope, c'était pour déchirer le papier entourant les cartouches de poudre. Les soldats français faisaient ça avec leurs dents, mais les Prussiens ont eu l'incroyable idée de mettre une petite lame de rasoir sur la crosse, pour en faciliter l'ouverture. C'est tout con, mais d'une grande intelligence puisque ça rendait le chargement plus "propre" et plus rapide.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fallait pas se louper quoi.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Question intéressante sur Napoléon Total War: Historiquement parlant, les armes et les costumes Napoléoniens et de ses ennemis sont-ils respectés ?
> 
> De quel fusil sont équipées les troupes françaises ? Voit-on la lame de rasoir sur la crosse de celui des troupes Prussienne ?


Désolé, je ne réponds qu'aux questions sur les tourelles hexagonales...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Bon sinon, est ce que le personnage de Mori dans The Ballad of Gay Tony fut inspiré par O.Boulon ? Ou inversemment ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Z'avez pas des infos sur ce que fout Arkane Studios en ce moment, à part repousser The Crossing (si pas encore annulé d'ailleurs...) ?

Pas grand chose sur leur site, à part qu'ils ont bossés sur Bioshock 2 apparemment.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Désolé, je ne réponds qu'aux questions sur les tourelles hexagonales...


Bon, ben parlons de T34 model 1943...

----------


## unpierrot

> Bon, ben parlons de T34 model 1943...


Si tu pouvais être un peu précis... Tu parles de la version de l'usine 112 avec moteur à essence M-17T ou celle de l'usine 183 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Si tu pouvais être un peu précis... Tu parles de la version de l'usine 112 avec moteur à essence M-17T ou celle de l'usine 183 ?


Vous fréquentiez Atomic de Joystick ?

Purée, un jour faudra que je publie les "carnets de bon français" que je tiens sur tous les professionels de la profession.

----------


## Jeckhyl

*"Je dois être le seul être au monde à détester ça"*
Il faut que je crie mon désarroi : ça me fait vraiment très drôle de voir des citations de l'auteur en gros caractères gras et suintant dans les tests. Je dois être le seul être au monde à détester ça, car je vois que c'est une tendance à la mode dans plein de magazines, mais même si le but est de faire des accroches, ça me paraît horriblement, je ne sais pas, nombriliste. Il n'y a pas besoin de faire un "best of des meilleures phrases du test" pour qu'on lise celui-ci.

----------


## Pelomar

J'approuve.

----------


## unpierrot

> Vous fréquentiez Atomic de Joystick ?


Non non.
Je suis à peu prés aussi éloigné du milieu journalistique que de l'histoire de la cavalerie motorisée.

C'était simplement pour lancer Sidus trucs et tantes.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'approuve.


Idem. 

Ça fait tres Jeune et Jolie. Ou Elle. Ou Gala. Ou FHM. Pick your choice.

Edit : 

Plus constructif : une répétition d'un truc qu'on lit déjà dans le texte, ça n'apporte strictement rien. CPC n'est pas fait pour être survolé, je pense, à la quête de 2-3 phrases choc. Ça a le bénéfice d'aérer le texte, mais dans ce cas, mettez quelque chose qu'il n'y a déjà pas dans le texte. 
*Ça n'apporte strictement rien.*Soit on le lit avant de lire le paragraphe, soit après, mais dans tous les cas, ça casse la dynamique de lecture et n'apporte strictement rien...

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est rigolo que vous en parliez.

J'ai justement tiqué la dessus dans le test de Stalker en me disant "Mais bordel pourquoi il me sort une phrase qu'il va balancer dans le prochain paragraphe ? Il a peur que je m'arrête en plein milieu de lecture ou quoi ?".

J'approuve; et part en course donc message envoyé a l'arrache...

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah les mises en exergue, c'est pas pour les intellos comme vous...
C'est extrait du texte à la maquette pour accrocher le regard du gars feuilletant dans le kiosque et pour dynamiser la mise en page.

----------


## redsensei

Avec l'arrivé prochaine des élections régionales premiers mails Hadopiens, avez-vous prévu de faire un article dans le Canard ou le Hardware PC au sujet de la sécurité sur le Wifi et les VPNs ?


[EDIT] Hallucinant, tu réponds plus vite que je n'arrive à éditer. ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais et puis on vous apprendra à faire un Shiv avec une brosse à dent, un briquet et un rasoir ou à contourner les scanners métalliques des aéroports grâce à du full polymer...

----------


## Guest

> contourner les scanners métalliques des aéroports grâce à du full polymer...


Roh le mythe, si vous donnez dans la désinformation j'arrête mon abonnement.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouais et puis on vous apprendra à faire un Shiv avec une brosse à dent, un briquet et un rasoir ou à contourner les scanners métalliques des aéroports grâce à du full polymer...


Waaahh la classe!

----------


## Crealkiller

> Ouh bah oh lala, c'est pas comme si on avait déjà consacré une couv' à un jeu console, si on passait notre temps à chanter les louanges d'un bayonetta, d'un super mario wii ou d'infamous et uncharted 3.


La fameuse époque ou vous n'hésitiez pas à faire un test de 6 pages sur un jeux console, wii même parfois  :;): , et le mettre en couv'. Vous étiez bien couillu à ce moment là! C'est LE magazine qui m'a fait découvrir canard PC, son forum et m'abonner (suite au méga sujet sur le forum)  ::cry::  *souvenir*

----------


## O.Boulon

> La fameuse époque ou vous n'hésitiez pas à faire un test de 6 pages sur un jeux console, wii même parfois , et le mettre en couv'. Vous étiez bien couillu à ce moment là! C'est LE magazine qui m'a fait découvrir canard PC, son forum et m'abonner (suite au méga sujet sur le forum)  *souvenir*


Malheureusement, c'est aussi un de ceux qui a été le plus mal vendu et qui a failli nous mettre vraiment bien dans la merde.
Mais bizarrement, c'est un énorme succès en VPC et il a été à l'origine d'une gigantesque vague d'abonnements.

Reste que sur le coup, on a cru que ma bonne idée allait nous coûler.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Malheureusement, c'est aussi un de ceux qui a été le plus mal vendu et qui a failli nous mettre vraiment bien dans la merde.
> Mais bizarrement, c'est un énorme succès en VPC et il a été à l'origine d'une gigantesque vague d'abonnements.
> 
> Reste que sur le coup, on a cru que ma bonne idée allait nous coûler.


Sur quel test de jeu console?

Madworld?

----------


## Euklif

Comme quoi, c'est pas forcément à abandonner.
Viva les couilles! Vive Madworld!

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si.

----------


## Euklif

Si sortir un drapeau breton ne me coutait pas tant, je l'aurais fait avec plaisir  :tired:

----------


## alx

Nan maintenant ce qu'il faut c'est des tests de jeux iPhone en couv'  :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, Windows Mobile 5.
Ca ça serait couillu.

----------


## Jolaventur

En revanche un petit dossier sur les OS mobile ça serait cool!

----------


## lokideath

> Vous étiez bien couillu à ce moment là!


Même pas une petite pique de la part de M. Boulon, je suis désappointé  :tired:

----------


## Vader_666

> Bah les mises en exergue, c'est pas pour les intellos comme vous...
> C'est extrait du texte à la maquette pour accrocher le regard du gars feuilletant dans le kiosque et pour dynamiser la mise en page.


Je plussoie mes gentils camarades, je comprends le besoin pour le feuilleteur et la mise en page dynamique, mais pour ceux qui lisent tout, ça serait vachement plus agréable d'avoir des phrases qui résument l'esprit d'un paragraphe, plutôt que d'avoir la phrase représentative dudit paragraphe  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Finalement vous le ferez ce test d'Heavy Rain ou pas ?
On peut avoir une interview du grand Cage avec ds questions pièges comme , _"Avez-vous déjà touché au moins une fois dans votre vie à un jeu vidéo ?"_ ou _"N'est ce pas trop difficile pour votre ego de passer les portes ?"_

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais Cage aurait pu devenir un Moulyneux en puissance mais même pas.

Si il avait pu garder la même passion que sur un Nomad Soul et faire la même combine a son jeu qu'un Fable...

Il a commencé dans sa carrière a être le Ché Guevara du jeu vidéo, il s'est transformé en Fidel Castro sur le tard.

----------


## el saint nectairo

citation O. BOULON"i on it du mal des handicapés"
Je vous tiens O. BOULON alors que dans le dernier CPC on se vante de faire des fautes d'ortographes voulues et de tout maitriser. En voila une qui n'as même pas possibilité de se rattraper en prétextant le language SMS ou phonétique des "PUTOIS DE l'ORTOGRAPHE". Cela dit c'est trés inquietant, en effet trés cher WATSON il ne peu y avoir que deux raisons à cela:
- soit CPC n'est plus assez riche pour fournir des claviers avec un jeu de touche complet
- soit guy moquette à suivi mes conseils et fracturer les doigts d'O. BOULON ( ce dont je doute)
Il m'est d'avis que la vente de TAPIS DE SOURIS CPC pourrait soit remonter le compte en banque des iles CAYMAN de CPC et permettre d'acheter les lettres manquantes du clavier d'O.BOULON, soit bien occupé guy moquette en l'obligeant à tout emballer à la main ( avec du papier craft brésilien de second ordre) afin de lui faire un petit bisutage sympa tout plein.
Sur ce je vous souhaite à tous un trés bon youkoulélé ou une trés bonne gastro en terre cuite.

----------


## Guest

J'ai rien pané.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai rien pané.


Normal!

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, les gars, vous êtes vraiments des buses.
Et t'es gentil, tu ne souilles pas le très sain nom de booboo.

----------


## Anton

Raphi a été promu, ça va si mal que ça ?  :tired: 
 ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Juste récompense pour un gars qui bosse.
Et toi, poste moins mais poste mieux.

----------


## Anton

Elle devient éculée ta blague.  :tired:

----------


## Kekouse

> Malheureusement, c'est aussi un de ceux qui a été le plus mal vendu et qui a failli nous mettre vraiment bien dans la merde.
> Mais bizarrement, c'est un énorme succès en VPC et il a été à l'origine d'une gigantesque vague d'abonnements.
> 
> Reste que sur le coup, on a cru que ma bonne idée allait nous coûler.


Pour le VPC et la vague d'abonnement c'est grâce au dossier Supcom.
C'est ca ou le poster de Couly au centre avec le lapin brandissant une saucisse Morteau (assurément collector au sein des adorateurs morteauphiles).
Je ne vois pas d'autres explications logiques.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Malheureusement, c'est aussi un de ceux qui a été le plus mal vendu et qui a failli nous mettre vraiment bien dans la merde.
> Mais bizarrement, c'est un énorme succès en VPC et il a été à l'origine d'une gigantesque vague d'abonnements.
> 
> Reste que sur le coup, on a cru que ma bonne idée allait nous coûler.


Si je puis me permettre de revenir sur ce post: je me doute que chez CPC vous ne brûlez pas les billets de 500€ pour allumer vos clopes, mais la situation financière est tendue au point qu'un numéro "raté" (en terme de ventes) peut vous coller dans la grosse mouise de chez caca ?

----------


## Euklif

Ce que je comprend surtout de tout ça, c'est que finalement les abonnés, ils portent pas tant le mag que ça sur leurs épaules puisque la "gigantesque vague" qui s'en suivit n'a pas l'air d'avoir limité la casse.
Et visiblement, la vente par correspondance non plus... Ce que j'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre d'ailleurs. Trop de temps à investir pour que cela soit rentable?

----------


## lemanchotfou

Je poste pas beaucoup mais j'en pense pas moins : pourquoi ne pas focaliser toute votre énergie et votre capital sur ce que vous faites de mieux (suite à "l'échec Aion"), Canard PC et Hardware. Et tant que la situation économique du journal ne permet pas de tenter autre chose, bah vous tenter pas. La Canard Console était une exception. Et éventuellement embaucher d'autres pigistes (j'aime bien Guy Moquette, ses tests sont dans la lignée de l'esprit Canard Pc, qu'il continue et bon courage à lui). J'avoue que quand je vois une grande partie des tests signés pas Boulon, je me demande si il a vraiment une vie à côté !

Dans les nouvelles choses que j'aime bien dans l'existant : Canard Dé --> génial ça !
Par contre je regrette un peu la coupe sauvage faite dans le papier culture, mais bon.

En tout cas bon courage et bonne continuation à vous.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh... Te précipites pas dans tes déductions mon coco...
En fait, t'analyses le truc au jugé et avec de gros sabots sans connaître les rouages basiques de la presse et en présumant de pleins de trucs.
Alors, logiquement, tu ne peux pas arriver à une conclusion valide.


1) Dans la presse, quand tu vends mal un numéro, tu ne te contentes pas de ne pas gagner d'argent. Tu en perds beaucoup. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'en dehors des coûts de fabrication, il y a les coûts de diffusion et ces derniers sont basés sur les invendus : plus tu vends, moins ça te coûte cher de vendre, moins tu vends plus la messagerie de presse se sucre sur ton dos.

2) Dans ce cas là, on a eu beaucoup d'abos et de vente VPC, mais on va pas non plus jouer à la roulette russe tous les mois. Parce qu'au final, c'est pas sûr que ça marche à chaque fois et en plus, si ça éponge le manque à gagner, il reste quand même l'argent versé aux messageries à cause des mauvaises ventes. Donc j'ai fini par comprendre que mes décisions sur la couv' avaient des répercussions sur les ventes et que les ventes avaient des répercussions sur la vie de la dizaine de personnes bossant pour CPC... Par conséquent, j'ai décidé que j'arrêtais de faire chier tout le monde pour faire des couvs en Noir/Blanc/Rouge, des couvs sur des Jeux Consoles en jaune fluo ou des couvs avec mon sims à poil en serrant un autre dans ses bras : Le Monde n'Est Pas Prêt.

3) Et après, qu'est ce qu'on en a à foutre de la couv', du moment que l'intérieur du mag' est fidèle à lui même ? Surtout qu'il faut être honnête : vous ne méritez pas nos couvs HardCore puisque vous n'avez pas les couilles de les acheter... Hein ? Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.

Sinon, rassurez vous les mecs... Aujourd'hui, CanardPC va très bien, même si la qualité absolument minable du HS Aion risque de se répercuter sur les ventes et sur notre réputation. Mais bon, on s'en fout, on va serrer les dents et on va limiter la casse avec un magazine encore meilleur.

----------


## ToasT

> Aujourd'hui, CanardPC va très bien


Cette nouvelle me met en joie.
C'est le moment de faire une couv' de fou avec un big brother nu rose fluo. ::wub::

----------


## Euklif

> Euh... Te précipites pas dans tes déductions mon coco...
> En fait, t'analyses le truc au jugé et avec de gros sabots sans connaître les rouages basiques de la presse et en présumant de pleins de trucs.
> Alors, logiquement, tu ne peux pas arriver à une conclusion valide.


En effet mais d'un autre coté, c'est tellement dur d'obtenir ce genre d'info sans bossé dans le milieu... Chacun son domaine de compétence ^^
Et merci pour les précisions du coup.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, c'est pour ça que je ne te jette pas la pierre.
C'est jsute qu'il faut faire attention avant d'énoncer un truc qui va entraîner une vague de panique parmi les autres lecteurs.

Terroriste !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> 3) Et après, qu'est ce qu'on en a à foutre de la couv', du moment que l'intérieur du mag' est fidèle à lui même ? Surtout qu'il faut être honnête : vous ne méritez pas nos couvs HardCore puisque vous n'avez pas les couilles de les acheter... Hein ? Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.


Attends, tu nous sous estimes là  :tired:  Tout acheté en kiosque moi!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Cette nouvelle me met en joie.
> C'est le moment de faire une couv' de fou avec un big brother nu rose fluo.


En même temps, on le savait depuis que le-mag-dont-on-ne-doit-pas-prononcer-le-nom s'est très fortement inspiré de la mise en page de CPC.
A défaut d'être une info sur la bonne santé financière, c'était au moins une info sur la bonne santé des ventes de CPC.
On copie rarement le dernier de la classe.  :;):

----------


## Lucaxor

> Oui, c'est pour ça que je ne te jette pas la pierre.
> C'est jsute qu'il faut faire attention avant d'énoncer un truc qui va entraîner une vague de panique parmi les autres lecteurs.
> 
> Terroriste !


Le quat-quart 40 a perdu 3 points.

Et si ce n'est pas un info confidentielle, les HS ça représentent quoi en gros comme proportion par rapport au scandaleux?

Et c'est vraiment la mémérde les ventes du HS Aïon? Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il s'entasse plus que des HS Hardware chez mon crémier.

----------


## lemanchotfou

Bon bah merci pour ces précisions.

----------


## LaVaBo

> 3) Et après, qu'est ce qu'on en a à foutre de la couv', du moment que l'intérieur du mag' est fidèle à lui même ? Surtout qu'il faut être honnête : vous ne méritez pas nos couvs HardCore puisque vous n'avez pas les couilles de les acheter... Hein ? Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.


Combien n'ont pas osé acheter la couv sur Warhammer Mark of Chaos de peur d'être pris pour un utilisateur de paint ?
 ::ninja:: 

Le coup de la couverture avec les mecs en slip, c'est une hypothèse pour expliquer la baisse des ventes, ou un arguments qui a vraiment été utilisé par des lecteurs ?
Parce qu'avec des mecs en slip sur le magazine, je trouve que le lecteur a l'air moins couillon qu'avec des filles en slip sur la couv, comme la moitié de la presse française le propose. Le _bear_ plutôt que le mouton, en quelque sorte.

Enfin, n'arrêtez pas les couv' style Metro 2033, s'il vous plaît, ça faisait un paquet de temps qu'il n'y avait pas eu aussi classe sur un mag de jeux video. Je serai prêt à offrir des tickets restau, quand vous aurez besoin de soutien, faisant la manche dans le métro.

----------


## Euklif

> Et c'est vraiment la mémérde les ventes du HS Aïon? Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il s'entasse plus que des HS Hardware chez mon crémier.


A priori si j'me plante pas, plus que les ventes, c'est le fait qu'il soit imparfait qui gène.
Souvent, on essaie de se faire avoir une fois, pas deux. Surtout lors d'un "test" je présume.

En tout cas, j'pensais pas qu'une couv pouvait être aussi importante. Surtout que je préféré largement celles d'avant... C'était original au moins, et souvent marrant  ::): 


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, je suis pas un adepte des jeux de mots "foireux". Mais bon, certains font quand même sourire donc ça va  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oui, c'est pour ça que je ne te jette pas la pierre.
> C'est jsute qu'il faut faire attention avant d'énoncer un truc qui va entraîner une vague de panique parmi les autres lecteurs.


Vla la vague de suicide chez les barbus crassous

----------


## Brocoli Man

Parle pour toi  :tired:

----------


## alx

> Hein ? Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.


A vrai dire, j'ai eu plus de mal pour celle de Singles... mais je l'ai fait quand même.  :Cigare:

----------


## LtBlight

Mais le foirage qui a eu sur le hors série Aion est dû à qui? A l'équipe de CPC en particulier? Vous aviez embauché des "experts" du jeu pour l'occaz ou vous avez tout fait vous-même?

Pour info, j'ai des amis qui jouent à AION et qui trouvent que le HS aurait du sortir (mais on est d'accord que ça aurait été chaud à faire) vers la sortie du jeu. En gros pour un gros squatteur d'AION le HS vaut rien, mais pour un débutant, ça en vaut quand même la peine. Si ça peut réconforter...

----------


## O.Boulon

On a manqué de discernement.

----------


## LtBlight

En espérant que ça n'ait pas trop d'impact sur le CPC classique...vu que c'est le HS, ça aura plus d'impact sur le HS mmo, que sur le CPC je suppose?
En même temps, ceux qui achètent pour la première fois un HS CPC doivent être dans la logique "HS qui vaut rien, équipe de baltringues donc magazine bidon". C'est dommage qui ait un raisonnement comme ça mais bon...

----------


## Lucaxor

> On a manqué de discernement.


On a essayé de vous dire qu'il fallait faire Eve! C'était pour vous! Mais noooooon, parce qu'on a fait des cocktails sur un paquebot dans les seventies on sait toujours tout mieux que tout le monde.  :tired:

----------


## LtBlight

Faire culpabiliser cay mal  ::cry::  :^_^:

----------


## mrFish

Un HS Eve sera super profond mais ne se vendra pas :D

Enfin... ça c'est pour les dissuadés... je ne veux pas plonger dans cette drogue... D:

----------


## Kekouse

S'il faut faire un HS qui se vendra c'est bien le Hors Série Starcraft2.
Une partie Solo, une partie Multi (avec les conseils et 2-3 techniques).
Et hop roule ma poule.

(En plus c'est même pas si dur que ca à faire. Moins chiant qu'un HS MMO je pense)

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Le Monde n'Est Pas Prêt.


Miou...

----------


## L'invité

> 3) Et après, qu'est ce qu'on en a à foutre de la couv', du moment que l'intérieur du mag' est fidèle à lui même ? Surtout qu'il faut être honnête : vous ne méritez pas nos couvs HardCore puisque vous n'avez pas les couilles de les acheter... Hein ? Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.


Je l'ai acheté en kiosque quand même!  :Cigare: 
Mais je me suis fait discret...  ::ninja:: 




> Sinon, rassurez vous les mecs... Aujourd'hui, CanardPC va très bien, même si la qualité absolument minable du HS Aion risque de se répercuter sur les ventes et sur notre réputation. Mais bon, on s'en fout, on va serrer les dents et on va limiter la casse avec un magazine encore meilleur.


D'ailleurs maintenant que ça va mieux faudrait pas hésiter à augmenter le budget relecture. J'ai pas pu lire les deux derniers numéros comme je suis au Québec, mais c'était de plus en plus flagrant dans les numéros précédents.


Ah aussi, je vous trouve de plus en plus gentil... Trop gentil!
Ah moins que ce soit moi qui devienne trop méchant!  ::o:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Aujourd'hui, CanardPC va très bien


C'est une bonne nouvelle ça. Je ne savais plus où ça en était du coup entre l'appel à s'abonner et la crise latente des NMPP. Je continue ma prospection et un pote qui avait acheté deux-trois numéros sur mon conseil vient de s'abonner. D'où ma question : j'ai le droit à combien de HS Aion gratuit pour ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On a justement bien augmenté le budget relecture.
Ca doit commencer à se sentir depuis le dernier numéro.
Et concernant notre gentillesse, je le répète :

Quand il y a de bons jeux, on va pas les sous-noter pour vous faire plaisir.

Notre fond de commerce, c'est pas d'être des branlos élitistes et aigris.
Notre fond de commerce, c'est d'être honnête et de récompenser ce qui doit l'être, et de défoncer les trucs pourris.

----------


## L'invité

Je parle pas d'élitisme mais de jeu qui ont juste plus facilement qu'avant des notes élevées. (j'ai pas d'élément de comparaison en main vu que mes CPC sont en France).
Mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que les bonnes notes sont données beaucoup plus facilement.
Enfin après c'est par rapport à mes avis a propos de ces jeux et pas ceux des testeurs. Mais je ressentais pas les choses comme ça il y a quelques mois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, là on est vraiment une bonne période où il y a plein de chouettes trucs qui sortent...

Stalker, ME2, Bayonetta, The Void, Napoleon, Wings of Prey, King's Bounty, Solium Infernum...

Tout ça c'est des trucs qui méritent d'excellentes notes.

On a vraiment connu une période de merde l'année dernière et là, au contraire, c'est carrément la fête.

----------


## Lucaxor

> On a vraiment connu une période de merde l'année dernière et là, au contraire, c'est carrément la fête.


J'abonde. Je me faisais la réfléxion sur les notes après le test de Stalker, mais en réfléchissant c'était vraiment la grande solitude vidéo-ludique multimédia mondiale il y a un an.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Croyez-vous à la sortie, un jour, d'Elite IV ?




> Speaking at the Develop Conference, David Braben has stated that the next installmenti the space epic  is still being worked on and will be released after his political adventure game The Outsider which is expected to hit retail next year.
> 
> Braben says Elite 4 is a "really amibitious project" and the team have been testing 'technology' to maximise the game's potential which this has caused hold-ups in development while they find the right 'technology' to maximise the game's potential.
> 
> The fact that the game will see the light of day is great news for fans of the classic series, let's hope Frontier nail it and we don't have to wait too many years until we're playing Elite once again.


(source : incgamers)... 31 juillet 2008  ::sad::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ecoute, je vois tant de choses incroyables depuis un mois que je vais finir par croire aux miracles.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Ecoute, je vois tant de choses incroyables depuis un mois que je vais finir par croire aux miracles.


Y a de l'exclu sur New Vegas ou tu es tout chaud à l'intérieur d'une manière générale?  :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ecoute, je vois tant de choses incroyables depuis un mois que je vais finir par croire aux miracles.


Arrête, je crois qu'Elite IV pourrait être la seule chose pouvant me séparer de ma femme et de mon gosse.
Heureusement qu'il ne sortira probablement pas avant que celui-ci ait 14-15 ans.

----------


## Narm

> On a justement bien augmenté le budget relecture.
> Ca doit commencer à se sentir depuis le dernier numéro.


En effet !  ::): 
Petit question : êtes vous d'accord pour considérer que le mois de février est bien trop cours ? Dans votre cas, ça fait quand même 3 jours de moins pour boucler ?

----------


## Baron

Tiens, puisqu'on en parlait y a pas 3 pages, je trouvais le numéro de "Madworld" génial du fait du test du même nom et j'irai presque jusqu'à dire que c'est celui qui m'a fait m'abonner (enfin, ça, et le fait qu'après quelques départ, j'ai enfin compris que Joystick était devenu un mag de m*** et concomitamment j'ai découvert l'existence du canard)

Sinon, on a abordé ici, à un moment ou à un autre, le départ de Gringo? Et sinon, puisqu'on en parle (enfin, surtout moi), je vois encore des référence à "Captain Ta Race" ou "Fishbone" dans le mag mais sans en voir la couleur. Je vois qu'Arctor signe quelques news mais pas plus. A quel point ils sont impliqués dans la mag?  ::huh:: 

Si c'est pas des secrets d'alcôves, hein...

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Petit question : êtes vous d'accord pour considérer que le mois de février est bien trop courT ?


Non, parce que les fiches de paye tombent avant, du coup  ::lol::

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

> Et sinon, puisqu'on en parle (enfin, surtout moi), je vois encore des référence à "Captain Ta Race" ou "Fishbone" dans le mag mais sans en voir la couleur. Je vois qu'Arctor signe quelques news mais pas plus. A quel point ils sont impliqués dans la mag?


Monsieur Fishbone fait les news hardware, c'est marqué en haut de page.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et TaRace est retourné faire du support en ligne Grand Maître Sega.

----------


## Frypolar

> Monsieur Fishbone fait les news hardware, c'est marqué en haut de page.


Et on oublie pas le Monsieur  :tired: .

Question pour pas être totalement HS : les jeux vraiment mauvais comme Rogue Warrior ou Hulk arrivent à se vendre ?

----------


## Baron

> Monsieur Fishbone fait les news hardware, c'est marqué en haut de page.


Trop nul! J'avais jamais fait gaffe!  :^_^:

----------


## xheyther

> Et on oublie pas le Monsieur .
> 
> Question pour pas être totalement HS : les jeux vraiment mauvais comme Rogue Warrior ou Hulk arrivent à se vendre ?


Oui c'est tata Jacqueline qui les achètes pour l'anniversaire du neveu, "la pochette était chouette."

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ecoute, je vois tant de choses incroyables depuis un mois que je vais finir par croire aux miracles.


La sortie de Duke Nuken For Ever?
Que Deus Ex 3 soit bon?

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'est tata Jacqueline qui les achètes pour l'anniversaire du neveu, "la pochette était chouette."


C'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais mais je ne sais pas si ça se vend bien pour autant. Le forum est pas du tout représentatif de cette clientèle alors c'est pas évident de se faire une idée.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Envoyé par O.Boulon  
> Ecoute, je vois tant de choses incroyables depuis un mois que je vais finir par croire aux miracles


Que Bethesda écoute les fans de Fallout ?
Qu' Eidos refasse un Hitman ?
Que Diablo III sorte avant 2012 ?

----------


## xheyther

> C'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais mais je ne sais pas si ça se vend bien pour autant. Le forum est pas du tout représentatif de cette clientèle alors c'est pas évident de se faire une idée.


Dans la mesure où ce genre de jeu continue encore et encore à être produit et à se retrouver en tête de gondole dans les supermarché, je pense que ça doit plutôt bien se vendre sinon ils auraient, pour notre plus grand bonheur, disparut (surtout quand on connait la propension des grands éditeurs à ne pas produire de jeux qui ne vende pas assez pour eux).

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ahah...
Gardez à l'esprit qu'ils arrivent que certains jeux soient vendus de force.
Si tu veux mon super hit, va falloir acheter et payer une palette de merde que tu te débrouilleras pour écouler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

HEu c'est pas assimilable à de la vente forcée ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis pas sûr que fonctionne pareil qu'entre vendeur et consommateur.

----------


## Phenixy

> HEu c'est pas assimilable à de la vente forcée ça ?


Dans un monde idéal, oui.

Dans la grande distri...  ::siffle::

----------


## Baron

Faudrait quand même être sacrément couillu pour aller faire ce type de chantage à un circuit distributeur. Faut être vraiment sûr de soi et savoir qu'on a un hit entre les pognes qui va faire du chiffre.

Honnêtement, à part Nintendo, qui s'amuserait à mettre la pression? (Sur PC, à mon avis, personne!)

Je mise plutôt sur la méconnaissance endémique des responsables de rayons informatiques de supermarché auprès de qui on ferait passer une Renault Fuego pour une Corvette ("Comment? Mais si il est bon mon Fallout 3! Z'avez pas entendu parler du 1 et du 2? Bon alors...")  :B):

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha c'est une pratique commerciale comme une autre. 
Par exemple pour  les vidéos-clubs, le fournisseur fonctionne par "catalogue de produits". Si le loueur veut proposer Bienvenue chez les Chti dans son vidéoclub, il ne peut pas demander à son fournisseur uniquement ce film. Il est obligé de choisir "le lot de films" du distributeur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous n'avez pas compris... Je parle d'éditeur du jeu et de distributeur du jeu.

----------


## Silver

Je voulais savoir qui on doit contacter pour les coquilles dans le site et les suggestions qu'on aimerait faire (par exemple sur la nouvelle boutique qui comporte pas mal de fautes). Parce que je n'ai pas l'impression que le topic Suggestions d'amélioration soit suivi, surtout qu'il faut s'y retrouver dans le flood.  :tired: 

Une adresse mail peut-être ?




> Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.


En commandant le 207 j'ai aussi pris celui avec la couv' des Sims 3, parce que je me suis rendu compte que je ne l'avais pas encore. Je suis hardcore par correspondance moi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu as bien fait, grace à une offre promotionnelle ce numéro est livré sur ton lieu de travail en package avec le dernier Têtu sous blister transparent.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je voulais savoir qui on doit contacter pour les coquilles dans le site et les suggestions qu'on aimerait faire (par exemple sur la nouvelle boutique qui comporte pas mal de fautes). Parce que je n'ai pas l'impression que le topic Suggestions d'amélioration soit suivi, surtout qu'il faut s'y retrouver dans le flood. 
> 
> Une adresse mail peut-être ?


dev at canardpc poing comme

----------


## mackwic

Le numéro Sims3 j'étais avec un pote et on était mort de rire devant la couv'. (de toute façon je comptais acheter le dernier CPC pour un voyage en train).
Je peux vous assurer que je n'ai pas envisagé qu'on nous prenne pour des gay suite à cet achat. Mais bon, l'entrainement geek doit bien aider aussi...  :B):  ("Quoi?! Tu sais pas qui est Fogielle! Quoi en fait t'as pas la TV! Quoi! L'Ipod c'est de la merde!"  ::o:  )

Fin bref...
Juste un passage pour vous encourager parce que vraiment vous êtes mes journalistes préférés. De loin et toute catégorie (Oui, plus encore que Laurence Ferari ou David Poujadas  ::ninja::  ).
Sinon pour vous j'imagine que vous gagnez beaucoup plus si on s'abonne que par kioske interposé non? Parce que si vous me répondez oui je m'abonne.  ::):  


Sinon au niveau des news, même si là y'a un petit soubresaut de vie, j'aurais ptet du temps à consacrer sur des news régulières. Sauf que moi mon domaine c'est pas exactement les JV. Plutôt hardware, linux, Libre et compagnie. D'ailleurs en ce moment je fais un dossier (que j'essaye de rendre le plus complet possible) sur les nombreuses activités de Google, leurs implications et conséquences possibles.
Reste aussi que ma plume n'est pas bien taillée, faute d'entrainement, et des phrases longues et lourdes comme celle que vous voyez en ce moment, j'en sors à la pelle. 
Donc si vous êtes quand même intéressé je peux vous transmettre ça sur news@khanarpécé.com mais c'est pas du Arthur ou du Raphi...

----------


## Baron

> David Poujadas


Je le savais que ce journaliste avait des accointances avec le lobby commerçant et qu'il militait contre l'oppression fiscale!

...OK, je sors   ::ninja::

----------


## mackwic

> Je le savais que ce journaliste avait des accointances avec le lobby commerçant et qu'il militait contre *l'oppression fiscale!*
> 
> ...OK, je sors


Tu crois pas si bien dire.  ::siffle:: 
La couverture de son bouquin

----------


## Baron

Trop bien vu  ::ninja::

----------


## golwin

Vous comptez le tester dans quel numéro Metro 2033 ? Et qui sera l'élu ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Hein ? Combien d'entre vous ont pas osé acheté la couv sur les Sims 3 de peur d'être pris pour un homo ? Ouh ouh Ouh ! La honte sur votre race.
> 
> Sinon, rassurez vous les mecs... Aujourd'hui, CanardPC va très bien, même si la qualité absolument minable du HS Aion risque de se répercuter sur les ventes et sur notre réputation. Mais bon, on s'en fout, on va serrer les dents et on va limiter la casse avec un magazine encore meilleur.


Pour la première partie je dirais que de toute façon chez le buraliste lambda tu pourrais acheter zoophile&cuir magazine qu'on te regarderait pas plus mal : argument invalide. C'est pas l'image qui a fait peur à vos lecteurs, c'est juste Les Sims 3 ^^

Pour la seconde partie, bah désolé d'être un gros bâtard de ma race mais putain ça vous apprendra à faire des HS par des intérimaires.  ::siffle::  _A contrario_ je me souviens des petits livrets (j'ai toujours celui de CofH par exemple) avec une émotion importante...

Et si ça peut te rassurer je comprends parfaitement ta déception pour ta phrase rallongée, dénaturée, irradiée sur STALKER:CoP. Y a de quoi mettre des mandales  ::P:  .

----------


## L'invité

Tous les mags commencent à avoir leur preview de New Vegas.
C'est pour quand la votre?  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Va savoir...

----------


## L'invité

> Va savoir...


Je prend ça pour un "au prochain numéro".  :Cigare: 

...


Raaa, je suis au Canada §§ !!§ 

Vous pouvez pas faire des envois spéciaux vers l'étranger depuis votre boutique?  ::sad::

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Raaa, je suis au Canada §§ !!§ 
> 
> Vous pouvez pas faire des envois spéciaux vers l'étranger depuis votre boutique?


Seulement à Taïwan, mais t'es livré par Half en personne !  ::o:

----------


## Silver

> Raaa, je suis au Canada §§ !!§ 
> 
> Vous pouvez pas faire des envois spéciaux vers l'étranger depuis votre boutique?


Si tu es à Montréal on peut s'arranger, perso je commande toujours 2 numéros par envoi histoire de ne pas trop perdre sur les fdp.

D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien inciter les bureaux de presse à acheter CPC mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont me croire quand je leur dirai que c'est LE magazine du jeu vidéo en France, est-ce qu'il y aurait des statistiques quelque part pour que je prouve que c'est un des magazines de jeux PC les plus vendus ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Faites gaffe, c'est un espion, ne lui divulguez rien !!!!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tiens, j'me posais une question:

Couly joue-t-il aux jeux vidéo ? Non parce que la seule fois où je l'ai croisé, il m'a regardé comme un blanc regarderait un noir se ballader dans une piscine publique du Sud des Etats Unis dans les années 1930, avant de dire "_Mais putain, faut pas laisser entrer les lecteurs !_".

Du coup, j'ai pas vraiment eu l'occasion de lui taper la discut'.

----------


## L'invité

> Si tu es à Montréal on peut s'arranger, perso je commande toujours 2 numéros par envoi histoire de ne pas trop perdre sur les fdp.
> 
> D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien inciter les bureaux de presse à acheter CPC mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont me croire quand je leur dirai que c'est LE magazine du jeu vidéo en France, est-ce qu'il y aurait des statistiques quelque part pour que je prouve que c'est un des magazines de jeux PC les plus vendus ?


Mmm pourquoi pas...
 :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Du coup, j'ai pas vraiment eu l'occasion de lui taper la discut'.


Du coup, je crois que tu sanglotes dans ton lit tous les soirs en y repensant, en criant "Pourquoiiiiii?!"...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je mentirai en disant que ça n'était pas le cas il y a encore quelques mois. Mais depuis que je vous connais, toi, ta bonté, ta générosité, ta gentillesse et tes cheveux bleu gothique, je ne pleure plus. Tu as rempli mon coeur de soleil Kahn, tu as chassé les nuages dans ma tête, dégagé la merde de chameau que j'avais dans les yeux.

Kahn, je... je...  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Kahn  a les cheveux bleu ou c'est une private joke ?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Kahn a les cheveux bleus.
Et en ce moment, Couly hait l'Humanité dans son ensemble.
Il va falloir que ça lui passe.

----------


## ShinSH

> Tiens, j'me posais une question:
> 
> Couly joue-t-il aux jeux vidéo ? Non parce que la seule fois où je l'ai croisé, il m'a regardé comme un blanc regarderait un noir se ballader dans une piscine publique du Sud des Etats Unis dans les années 1930, avant de dire "_Mais putain, faut pas laisser entrer les lecteurs !_".
> 
> Du coup, j'ai pas vraiment eu l'occasion de lui taper la discut'.


Moi il m'avait demandé de me taire, comme tous les gens qui me croisent pour la première fois je crois. Donc ça allait.

----------


## Silver

> Faites gaffe, c'est un espion, ne lui divulguez rien !!!!


Mais non ! C'est juste que je ne trouve dommage d'avoir seulement accès à Joystick et PC Jeux ici et pas au "leading PC Gaming magazine in France". 




> Mmm pourquoi pas...


Ok alors on fait 50-50 ? Tu payes les frais et moi je garde les magazines ?  ::): 
Enfin on peut en discuter par mp si tu veux.

----------


## Narm

Il s'y prendre combien de temps à l'avancer au minimum pour renouveler son abonnement sans interruption ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Kahn a les cheveux bleus.


Hey dit donc, tu veux que je me mette à balancer des dossiers pleins d'assertions sans fondement moi aussi?  :tired:

----------


## ducon

Comme ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Hey dit donc, tu veux que je me mette à balancer des dossiers pleins d'assertions sans fondement moi aussi?


Toi, tu préférerais que je t'insères des dossiers dans le fondement ?

----------


## ducon

Tu… tu crois qu’ils rentreraient ?  ::wub::

----------


## Guest

> Comme ça ?




Nan comme ça.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Toi, tu préférerais que je t'insères des dossiers dans le fondement ?


Nan, tu sais bien qu'on a plus d'huile à la rédac.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai pas lu qu'il était fait mention d'huile. Ce serait trop facile.

Sinon, ça en ai où les supers méga-projets mystères de CPC? Enfin une webcam accessible à tous?

----------


## Sylvine

> Enfin une webcam accessible à tous?


Pourquoi, y'a pas tout le monde qui y a accès?

----------


## el saint nectairo

Ben dites donc sa chauffe entre monsieur boulon et kahn lust. Moi je pari sur O. BOULON à mon avis si il est aussi poilu que chabal, c'est pas un breton qui va lui faire peur avec ses choux fleurs et sa biere trouble.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h58 ----------

Quoi y'as une webcam ou on voit la rédaction de CPC, j'espere au moins qu'il y as l'interdiction aux moins de 16 ans pour ne pas choquer les plus jeunes.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h01 ----------

Et sinon monsieur kahn lust, ne vous enervez pas, je suis sur que vous avez des dossiers tres croustillant sur mr O. BOULON, donc en cas de doute n'hesitez pas à vous en servir ou à suivre les conseils que j'ais donné à guy moquette il y'as quelque pages dans ce forum.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Quoi y'as une webcam ou on voit la rédaction de CPC, j'espere au moins qu'il y as l'interdiction aux moins de 16 ans pour ne pas choquer les plus jeunes.


Yep.

http://www.canardpc.com/outils.html

----------


## Froyok

> Yep.
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/outils.html


Gnii ?  :tired: 
Rassure-moi, c'est un attrape nigaud hein ?
(Zut grillé, mais je voulais voir le caleçon de boulon moi !  :Emo:  )

----------


## Pelomar

Ah faut la trouver, elle est un peu planqué. :goodoldtimes:

----------


## ducon

DΤС ?

----------


## Ondoval

A quand le retour des petites vidéos dans CPC avec l'équipe  ?

----------


## Ealwyn

> A quand le retour des petites vidéos dans CPC avec l'équipe  ?


Ca c'était la grande époque !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Gnii ? 
> Rassure-moi, c'est un attrape nigaud hein ?
> (Zut grillé, mais je voulais voir le caleçon de boulon moi !  )


T'es abonné ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> A quand le retour des petites vidéos dans CPC avec l'équipe  ?


Quand on aura du talent.

----------


## Ealwyn

> A quand le retour des petites vidéos dans CPC avec l'équipe  ?





> Quand on aura du talent.


Mais vous avez du talent  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> T'es abonné ?


Bah oui pourtant...




> Quand on aura du talent.


Han la fausse modestie !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, c'est pas du talent, c'est Fish avec des cheveux.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Quand on aura du talent.


Autant dire jamais quoi.

 :tired:

----------


## alx

Bah les délires d'un numéro 200, transposés à la vidéo, ça aurait bien marché par exemple.

----------


## Ealwyn

> Ca, c'est pas du talent, c'est Fish avec des cheveux.


 ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, Chat, c'est la réincarnation de Linos en maigre !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Quand *on* aura du talent.


On est un con. Certains ont du talent, d'autres travaillent plus pour essayer de compenser...   :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Kahn a les cheveux bleus.


HA ok il se la joue Immortelle

----------


## gripoil

> [YOUTUBE]oGUi6UWHPYQ[YOUTUBE]


Ah ah je crois que c'est la première que j'ai vu celle là.

Depuis pas mal de temps la page avec les vidéos de Seb a disparue, y'aurait moyen de refoutre le lien quelque part dans un coins ? L'autre jour je cherchais la vidéo en pseudo stop motion. Bon ok dedans il disait "joystick" mais ça passe  ::ninja:: 

Sinon vous aviez bien fait quelques petites vidéos à la cons. Vous avez pas renouvellez vos vannes ou c'est juste qu'il faut y penser, que ça prend plus de temps que ça en a l'air ? Ou peut être avez vous peur de faire du caca ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Les derniers mois ont été vraiment difficiles au niveau de l'équipe.
On a plus ou moins écrit le magazine à deux... Alors, on n'avait pas trop le temps pour faire des vidéos.

Qui plus est, aujourd'hui, il y a une sacrée différence avec l'époque des vidéos joystick : Internet. Donc toutes les idées à la con qu'on pourrait avoir sur le coup, quelqu'un les a déjà eu une fois et un autre les a repris pour en faire un truc bien meilleur.

Alors, on préfère expérimenter dans notre coin et ne sortir que des trucs dont on est sûr. 

Qui plus est, faut voir que si on a des gars qui savent filmer comme Zoulou et Monsieur Chat, pour l'instant, on n'est pas certain d'avoir des gars capables d'écrire pour un format vidéo.

Donc, on préfère faire ce qu'on sait faire et le faire bien, plutôt que de sortir des trucs qui vous colleraient à coup sûr le frisson de la honte.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Gnii ? 
> Rassure-moi, c'est un attrape nigaud hein ?
> (Zut grillé, mais je voulais voir le caleçon de boulon moi !  )


 :haha: 
Il n'a pas accès à la webacm. :veryoldrunninggag:




> on n'est pas certain d'avoir des gars capables d'écrire pour un format vidéo.


Monsieur Pomme de Terre n'a pas 2-3 trucs en réserve pour vous ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il sert à quoi le  ::rolleyes::  ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Y a pas de :envie:.
Alors j'ai mis ce qui me semblait le plus proche. Mais c'est vrai qu'à posteriori, il fait tache.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il sert à quoi le  ?


Faut évacuer les pensées négatives. Cooooooooooooool.



*Et prends donc un autre café.*

----------


## Anonyme871

Il sort aujourd'hui le 208 ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il sort aujourd'hui le 208 ?


Je me permet un "  :tired:  " ou un "  :ouaiouai: "... Mais il est fort possible que j'outrepasse mes modestes fonctions.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais sort aujourd'hui, il faut que je fasse la news.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Faut évacuer les pensées négatives. Cooooooooooooool.
> 
> 
> 
> *Et prends donc un autre café.*


Nan, c'est juste que les smileys ça me gonfle...
A l'origine, c'est destiné à vous permettre de rendre plus compréhensible le message.
Et in fine, ça brouille les signaux parce que vous faites les malins...

Franchement, faudrait interdire cette daube, c'est vraiment le nivellement par le bas.

----------


## TeHell

> _Les derniers mois ont été vraiment difficiles au niveau de l'équipe.
> On a plus ou moins écrit le magazine à deux... Alors, on n'avait pas trop le temps pour faire des vidéos._
> 
> Qui plus est, aujourd'hui, il y a une sacrée différence avec l'époque des vidéos joystick : Internet. Donc toutes les idées à la con qu'on pourrait avoir sur le coup, quelqu'un les a déjà eu une fois et un autre les a repris pour en faire un truc bien meilleur.
> 
> Alors, on préfère expérimenter dans notre coin et ne sortir que des trucs dont on est sûr. 
> 
> Qui plus est, faut voir que si on a des gars qui savent filmer comme Zoulou et Monsieur Chat, pour l'instant, on n'est pas certain d'avoir des gars capables d'écrire pour un format vidéo.
> 
> Donc, on préfère faire ce qu'on sait faire et le faire bien, plutôt que de sortir des trucs qui vous colleraient à coup sûr le frisson de la honte.



J'avoue ne pas suivre intensément l'actualité de la rédaction, mais vous êtes dans la merde? J'ai toujours eu du mal à comprendre le turnover très important du personnel de CPC, c'est vrai que par rapport au début les gens ont presque tous disparu/changés. Et régulièrement on voit apparaitre des pseudos qu'on ne vois plus par la suite (phénomène grandissant).

C'est difficile de travailler pour CPC? Ou alors c'est que la plupart des gens y bossent pour CPC comme 2me boulot?

----------


## TheToune

> Nan, c'est juste que les smileys ça me gonfle...
> A l'origine, c'est destiné à vous permettre de rendre plus compréhensible le message.
> Et in fine, ça brouille les signaux parce que vous faites les malins...
> 
> Franchement, faudrait interdire cette daube, c'est vraiment le nivellement par le bas.


Tu veut dire comme dans facebook où il n'y a pas de smiley ?  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Franchement, faudrait interdire cette daube, c'est vraiment le nivellement par le bas.


Comme dans ta signature ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Certains ont du talent, d'autres travaillent plus pour essayer de compenser...





> Comme dans ta signature ?


C'est pour ça que tu refais toujours la même vanne ?

----------


## Kekouse

D'un autre coté, les smileys permettent aussi un peu d'articuler les phrases.
Y'a un truc qui ne passe vraiment pas à l'écrit c'est l'ironie ou la moquerie "gentille".
Sans smiley débile le plus souvent l'ironie est prise comme attaque directe...donc bon c'est un peu un moindre mal les ^^ :/ et autre :P

Après en foutre partout c'est sur que ce n'est pas le top non plus.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Hum non car je ne visais aucun des rédacteurs de cpc (même les petits nouveaux), dommage mais bien essayer. 
Hey, je suis pas un fbdm mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'apprécier ce que je lis, sinon je ne serais pas un fidèle lecteur justement et ça ferait longtemps que je ne viendrais plus vous faire chier ici avec mes remontées acides.
Cool Boulon, c'est pas parce qu'on ne suce pas des glands tous les jours qu'on ne vous aime pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était pas vraiment sur la teneur du message, mais plutôt sur la répétition de ce genre de truc.
Des fois j'ai l'impression que t'es un nain hydrocéphale qui nous tire sur la manche toutes les dix minutes en gueulant "Nanananère" !

----------


## Zouuu

Peut-on trouver quelques parts des bilans financiers "public" de canard PC ? CA / bénéf / pleins de chiffre dans tous les sens ?

Savoir si ca se porte bien bien, ou bof, ...

(dtc proof)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Franchement, faudrait interdire cette daube, c'est vraiment le nivellement par le bas.


Ça nivelle vers le bas quand il n'y a pas assez de smileys pour exprimer toute la palette des émotions.
Si en plus on ajoute que Half n'a pas toujours compris ce qu'un smiley signifie (cf le lapin "fatigué")...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Marrante l'image mais euh non, j'ai posté dans le sujet du trombi et je ressemble pas trop à ça. 
Sinon je t'accorde que j'ai tendance à être casse-couilles même si en réalité ça passe différemment heureusement ! Sinon j'ai pas d'excuses particulières  ::siffle::  .

----------


## xheyther

> Peut-on trouver quelques parts des bilans financiers "public" de canard PC ? CA / bénéf / pleins de chiffre dans tous les sens ?
> 
> Savoir si ca se porte bien bien, ou bof, ...
> 
> (dtc proof)


http://www.bilansgratuits.fr/static/...-NON-STOP.html

Le bilan de 2009 doit pas encore être déposé. Bien que je trouve qu'il soit tard, je sais pas c'est quoi la date limite, ni même si ce site est à jour...

----------


## Lucaxor

> Forme juridique                          : SAS


YEAH!

----------


## NitroG42

J'ai une question, même si je me doute qu'il y a un meilleurs topic pour ca mais :
Je sais pas si c'est pareil partout, mais en tout cas, à Clermont-Ferrand il est impossible de trouver le canard le jour de sortie officielle (le 1er ou le 15, et sans compter les fois où il est sorti le 2 ou le 16 bien sur). Vous avez un problème avec les clermontois hein ?  :tired: 
Mais pour de vrai c'est normal, c'est pareil partout (je me rends pas torp compte, mais il me semblait qu'à Vichy j'arrivais à l'avoir le jour même), à cause des NMPP, ou alors c'est que dans certains cas isolées ?

----------


## Anonyme871

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait deux relais, dans deux villes différentes du Nord (Lille et Douai, c'est pas des petits patelins quoi...) et niet, toujours une tripoté de 207 et pas de 208. Et effectivement c'est souvent comme ça, malheureusement.

----------


## Guest

> Ça nivelle vers le bas quand il n'y a pas assez de smileys pour exprimer toute la palette des émotions.
> Si en plus on ajoute que Half n'a pas toujours compris ce qu'un smiley signifie (cf le lapin "fatigué")...


Bah non, tu rajoutes une phrase pour exprimer ton état d'esprit, en n'oubliant surtout pas de signer.

Teocali, dont la neutralité d'humeur n'égale que sa constance dans la paraphe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Aujourd'hui j'ai fait deux relais, dans deux villes différentes du Nord (Lille et Douai, c'est pas des petits patelins quoi...) et niet, toujours une tripoté de 207 et pas de 208. Et effectivement c'est souvent comme ça, malheureusement.



Ouais bah les abonnés ne l'ont pas, donc vous non plus, na !


Cacao.
Mode rageux.

----------


## Anton

J'ai une idée toute simple de concours : le premier abonné qui reçoit son CPC avec le moins de retard possible a gagné.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

A gagné le droit de lire son cpc une semaine après les non abonnés ?

:non abonné à vie:

----------


## Ealwyn

> Ah ah je crois que c'est la première que j'ai vu celle là.
> 
> Depuis pas mal de temps la page avec les vidéos de Seb a disparue, y'aurait moyen de refoutre le lien quelque part dans un coins ? L'autre jour je cherchais la vidéo en pseudo stop motion. Bon ok dedans il disait "joystick" mais ça passe 
> 
> Sinon vous aviez bien fait quelques petites vidéos à la cons. Vous avez pas renouvellez vos vannes ou c'est juste qu'il faut y penser, que ça prend plus de temps que ça en a l'air ? Ou peut être avez vous peur de faire du caca ?


Ca doit être celle la que tu recherchais?

----------


## xheyther

Mon buraliste a le 207, le 208, le HS Aion et le HS hardware en même temps :>

C'est normal pour le 207 ET le 208 ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> J'avoue ne pas suivre intensément l'actualité de la rédaction, mais vous êtes dans la merde? J'ai toujours eu du mal à comprendre le turnover très important du personnel de CPC, c'est vrai que par rapport au début les gens ont presque tous disparu/changés. Et régulièrement on voit apparaitre des pseudos qu'on ne vois plus par la suite (phénomène grandissant).
> 
> C'est difficile de travailler pour CPC? Ou alors c'est que la plupart des gens y bossent pour CPC comme 2me boulot?


Non mais je veux pas me mêler de ce qui me regarde pas, mais Boulon a dit plusieurs fois combien les conditions de travail sont pénibles (horaires, délais...).
C'est un métier passion, beaucoup de gens s'en font une idée fausse, à voir les derniers postes de m'sieur Boulon, on sent bien la tension....
:smiley pourris:

----------


## xheyther

Boulon serait pas plutôt méchant par nature ? enfin moi je dis ça en me basant uniquement sur les posts des membres de la rédac qui parlent de ce qu'il leur fait subir. donc il y a peut être un biais.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, c'est dans le code génétique, comme les pédophiles et les délinquants de maternelle.
Non messieurs, c'est le monde... Vous qui m'avez rendu comme ça.

Sinon, faut aussi arrêter de se raconter des histoires : y a pas beaucoup de turnover chez CPC.

En dehors de Gringo qui est parti au bout de six ans, ça fait un bail que personne n'a bougé de CanardPC.
Les pseudos qui vont qui viennent, c'est surtout parce que comme tout magazine on a un noyau de rédacteurs fixe et des pigistes allant et venant.

Exemple...
1er cercle : Ceux qui ont leur bureau à la rédac (kahn & co)
2ème cercle : Ceux qui écrivent au moins une fois par mois (Raphi)
3ème cercle : Ceux qui écrivent régulièrement (Toxic)
4ème cercle :Ceux qui participent ponctuellement pour un dossier
5ème cercle : Les stagiaires

----------


## Télo

Et au fait Threanor, il en est où, il se remet?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, ça a pas l'air d'être une maladie facile, ça te coupe tous tes moyens.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Exemple...
> 1er cercle : Ceux qui ont leur bureau à la rédac (kahn & co)
> 2ème cercle : Ceu........



Parait même qu'il existe le cercle primordial... le cercle (dam dam dam) zéro (talent)

----------


## O.Boulon

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer par PM ?
Histoire que je puisse le féliciter pour sa vanne quand j'arrive à la rédac...

----------


## Froyok

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer par PM ?
> Histoire que je puisse le féliciter pour sa vanne quand j'arrive à la rédac...


Fait pas l'égoïste, partage ça ici, j'ai rien compris aussi.  :tired: 
Mais pour la bonne cause je rigole aussi.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Fait pas l'égoïste, partage ça ici, j'ai rien compris aussi.


Chat vient de me demander d'éditer sa blague. Vous comprenez maintenant ?

Rassurez-vous, j'avais rien pigé non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

::mellow:: 
Agar a muté.

----------


## O.Boulon

Evolué.
Je suis désolé, j'ai pas appuyé sur b assez vite. Maintenant, il va gagner des pouvoirs beaucoup plus lentement.

----------


## Anton

La larve baveuse est devenue papillon chatoyant  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais rassurez moi, la blague de chat... Elle est toujours pas drôle ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Niet pas drôle et même en ayant joué à Wow...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Mais rassurez moi, la blague de chat... Elle est toujours pas drôle ?


Hé, on frappe pas un homme à terre !

----------


## ducon

Un chat à terre, si ?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Un chat à terre, si ?


Tu peux. 7 ans de malheurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je la trouve même méprisante.
C'est honteux.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Tu as fini par la comprendre alors.

Eeeet, sinon, si on utilisais plutôt msn ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Menteur, on utilise Gmail.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Vu que personne n'a compris, une petite explication ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> 1er cercle : Ceux qui ont leur bureau à la rédac (kahn & co)
> 2ème cercle : Ceux qui écrivent au moins une fois par mois (Raphi)
> 3ème cercle : Ceux qui écrivent régulièrement (Toxic)
> 4ème cercle :Ceux qui participent ponctuellement pour un dossier
> 5ème cercle : Les stagiaires


Half on le met ou?
6ème cercle?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Half on le met ou?
> 6ème cercle?


Avec Zoulou, dans le vestibule des lâches pour s'être éloigné de Boulon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Menteur, on utilise Gmail.


Ce ne serait pas Gtalk plutôt ?
Car même s'il est intégré à Gmail, le service s'appelle bien Gtalk. :Agnan:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Avec Zoulou, dans le vestibule des *gens raisonnables* pour s'être éloigné de Boulon.


Fixé.  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Quel est le poid de vos agraphes que vous utilisez dans le magazine ?

----------


## Rhoth

> Quel est le poid de vos agraphes que vous utilisez dans le magazine ?


Ça sent le gros concours en préparation à base de combien de kilos d'agrafes a été utilisé jusqu'à aujourd'hui par CPC.

----------


## b0b0

Non j'étais en train de me poser la question.
Mais dès que c'est une question qui dérange, on a jamais de réponse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon le Monsieur Chat Pyrolow sur TF2 c'est le même que le Monsieur Chat pas drôle de CPC ou c'est une vile copie ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Sinon le Monsieur Chat Pyrolow sur TF2 c'est le même que le Monsieur Chat pas drôle de CPC ou c'est une vile copie ?


S'il perd ses poils, c'est le faux.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Sinon le Monsieur Chat Pyrolow sur TF2 c'est le même que le Monsieur Chat pas drôle de CPC ou c'est une vile copie ?


Miou.

----------


## Neo_13

Le fantastique travail de Kahn a-t-il fait explosé les inscriptions ces dernières 24h. Pensez vous que du coup, par marketing bien orchestré par vos obligés de chez Valve, les ventes du 208 vont augmentés considérablement par rapport à ses prédécesseurs ?

----------


## Anton

Surtout que sur les autres forums français, tout le monde s'en bat les couilles (du buzz _Portal_).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Le fantastique travail de Kahn a-t-il fait explosé les inscriptions ces dernières 24h. Pensez vous que du coup, par marketing bien orchestré par vos obligés de chez Valve, les ventes du 208 vont augmentés considérablement par rapport à ses prédécesseurs ?


Demain on aura le rapport xiti qui tombera mais rien qu'avec l'avant minuit d'hier, le score est sympa.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bah, ça a pas l'air d'être une maladie facile, ça te coupe tous tes moyens.


Je m'insurge, Threanor n'est pas moyen !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je m'insurge, Threanor n'est pas moyen !


Bah nan il est malade !  :^_^:

----------


## Guest

> Evolué.
> Je suis désolé, j'ai pas appuyé sur b assez vite. Maintenant, il va gagner des pouvoirs beaucoup plus lentement.


Pas grave, là faut privilégier le boost de stats.

----------


## mrFish

> Pas grave, là faut privilégier le boost de stats.


Y'a pas de soucis si il a chopé les bons pouvoirs avant d'évolué.

Maintenant faut avec une autre rédac pour qu'il évolue encore.

----------


## Guest



----------


## Neo_13

> Demain on aura le rapport xiti qui tombera mais rien qu'avec l'avant minuit d'hier, le score est sympa.


Alors alors ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Share the Pokemons'love.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Alors alors ?


On a explosé les records de fréquentation, rien que ça.

----------


## Anton

Pas de connexion simultanée, dommage  :Emo: 




> Le record de connectés est de 4 077, 01/09/2009 à 12h01.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Y'a eu énormément d'invités.

----------


## Anton

Le décompte les prend en compte  :;):

----------


## kayl257

Dites, Metro 2033 sera testé bientôt? Vous avez pu y mettre les doigts plus en profondeur?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h21 ----------

Tellement en profondeur que je manque de m'évanouir au bout de 3 minutes de 3D.

----------


## kayl257

D'amour ou d'ennui?

----------


## O.Boulon

De 3D.

----------


## kayl257

:Emo: 
C'est la levée de la NDA??

----------


## Froyok

> De 3D.


HaHar !  ::XD::

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai jamais vu en 3D et je joue au jeu en 3Dvision.
Ca fonctionne pendant 3minutes avant que mon cerveau décide que ça doit s'arrêter et que je me mette à voir deux images.
Mais tant que mon cerveau est d'accord, c'est très très très en 3D et mon esprit passe son temps à me gueuler dans les oreilles qu'il faut que je m'enfuis très loin de cet écran maudit.

C'est tout ce que vous apprendrez.

----------


## dalgwen

> De 3D.


Je croyais que tu y étais insensible à cause d'un strabisme divergent juvénile?
Tu as réussi à t'y habituer?

EDIT : oups, trop tard.

----------


## Lucaxor

> J'ai jamais vu en 3D et je joue au jeu en 3Dvision.
> Ca fonctionne pendant 3minutes avant que mon cerveau décide que ça doit s'arrêter et que je me mette à voir deux images.
> Mais tant que mon cerveau est d'accord, c'est très très très en 3D et mon esprit passe son temps à me gueuler dans les oreilles qu'il faut que je m'enfuis très loin de cet écran maudit.
> 
> C'est tout ce que vous apprendrez.


Rha putain, j'ai le même problème et j'espérais que ça ne se reproduirait pas avec le système de 3Dvision.

Et ça veut dire que tu vois vraiment une image par oeil au bout d'un moment ou tu saignes juste du cerveau?

----------


## O.Boulon

Au bout d'un moment je vois, par exemple, deux flingues dans deux position différentes.
Mais c'est un mieux parce que quand je vois d'un oeil d'habitude, l'autre se "débranche".

----------


## ducon

On n’a pas un œil plus « fort » que l’autre ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> On n’a pas un œil plus « fort » que l’autre ?


C'est un oeil "directeur" en fait, celui auquel le cerveau se réfère en priorité.

Comme le pied d'appel quoi.

----------


## znokiss

> On n’a pas un œil plus « fort » que l’autre ?


Bordayl, j'ai ça en très fort avec mon strabisme de bigleux... Chiotte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Au bout d'un moment je vois, par exemple, deux flingues dans deux position différentes.
> Mais c'est un mieux parce que quand je vois d'un oeil d'habitude, l'autre se "débranche".


Bah pourquoi y jouer en 3D alors ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah c'est à ce moment là que je me mets à jouer en 2D teubé...
Sainte mère de Dieu...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais j'avais compris coco.
Mais pourquoi *commencer* à y jouer en 3D sachant pertinemment que t'as des soucis de ce côté-là ?

Esprit d'aventure ? Masochisme ? Torture infligée par Casque ?

----------


## Froyok

> Esprit d'aventure ? Masochisme ? Torture infligée par Casque ?


Nan mais c'est juste pour se la péter avec les lunettes !  :B): 
Et quitte à les avoirs sur le nez, autant s'en servir...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, je sais pas les teubés.
Imaginez qu'un handicap vous prive d'un sens, que toute une partie de l'univers vous soit interdite et qu'une machine merveilleuse vous permette d'y accéder pendant quelques dizaines de seconde au prix d'une grosse migraine...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm explication validée.

MAis c'est chelou. Pourquoi, alors que tu ne peux voir en 3D normalement, est-ce que ça marche avec l'utilisation du 3DVision ? Ca n'agit pas au même niveau du cerveau pour le décodage d'infos (ouais j'y connais rien en médecine, désolé pour la formulation hasardeuse) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

La vision en 3D est une habitude.
Votre cerveau apprend à accomoder les images venant de deux yeux.

Pour résumer, quand j'étais petit, j'avais un oeil qui voyait dans mon nez...
Au bout de 22 ans de rééducation ininterrompue à base de putain de gros scotch sur les lunettes, mes yeux ont fini par reprendre une place normale.

Esthétiquement, c'est très chouette. Juste le petit décalage qui met les filles mal à l'aise et leur laisse penser que vous les méprisez toujours un peu. Ca m'a beaucoup servi.

Mais d'un point de vue fonctionnel, que dalle.
Mon cerveau n'a jamais appris à tirer parti des deux images pour en créer une troisième gérant les reliefs, tout simplement parce que les deux images que je possédais au début étaient trop différentes pour aboutir à une information utilisable une fois associées.

J'ai passé mon enfance à me cogner partout, à verser de l'eau à côté du verre, à poser le verre à côté de la table ou à me vautrer sur les trottoirs et les escaliers. Et mon cerveau a appris à utiliser les ombres pour m'offrir une évaluation de la profondeur et des distances.

Quand on m'a expliqué à 14 ans que je ne voyais pas en 3D, on m'a aussi dit que c'était à vie et qu'il n'y avait rien à faire.

Et puis, y a deux mois, je suis tombé sur un bouquin, Fixing my Gaze racontant le périple d'une neuropsychiatre souffrant du même problème que moi. Sauf que elle, elle avait réussi à voir en 3D à force d'effort. A l'aide d'exercice forçant son cerveau à changer d'habitude.

Et j'ai découvert que le 3D Vision de NVidia réussit à court circuiter ma cervelle pendant quelques minutes.
Donc j'en profite à mort et j'espère que ça va me permettre de faire de la rééducation.
Y a déjà des gars qui programment des trucs pour ce support là afin d'aider les gens souffrant de mon problème.

Bon et sinon, je fais pas de la pub pour Nvidia, y a quelqu'un d'autre qui aurait un procédé équivalent, j'en parlerais avec autant de passion.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est de l'amblyopie qui t'as été diagnostiquée ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je sais pas.
On m'a dit tu vois pas en 3D insiste pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai passé mon enfance à me cogner partout, à verser de l'eau à côté du verre, à poser le verre à côté de la table ou à me vautrer sur les trottoirs et les escaliers.


On eu la même adolescence ! 
Bon moi la source du problème était plus alcoolisé  ::ninja:: 


Bon bah du coup je comprend mieux pourquoi tu supportes les migraines de la 3DVision. Bonne chance alors.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

M'okay. Alors si je dis pas de conneries :

En fait le strabisme fait que comme t'as un défaut de parallélisme au niveau de l'axe de tes yeux, ton cerveau ne peut effectivement pas superposer les 2 images que lui envoient tes yeux. Enfin si, il peut, mais du coup tu vois double. Et comme ton code génétique lui dit "c'est pas trop normal de voir double", le cerveau inhibe carrément une des deux infos (avec le risque à terme de carrément perdre la vue pour l'œil "récessif").

Si comme tu dis la rééducation a corrigé ce défaut de parallélisme, il n'empêche que comme c'est une pathologie innée a priori détectée un peu tard (juste ?), le mal est déjà fait et ton cerveau a perdu la notion 3D, même si maintenant tes 2 yeux envoient les infos en symbiose.

C'est grosso modo le principe.
Par contre je ne sais pas si on peut réhabituer le cerveau, lui faire apprendre cette notion perdue, ou si c'est foiré pour toujours même en passant par des artifices comme la 3dvision.
J'irais me renseigner, tiens.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si tu peux. Ca demande un an de travail intensif.
http://www.fixingmygaze.com/

Va faire un tour sur Youtube, y a certaines de ses conférences...
Faut chercher Susan R. Barry.

----------


## Dark Fread

Le marketing viral autour de Portal 2, des réactions ? Ca nous change des pauvres annonces habituelles.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hein qui que quoi ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> C'est de l'amblyopie qui t'as été diagnostiquée ?


A priori, au début, oui (rapport à la paire de lunettes scotchées). Maintenant, le sieur Boulon semble voir des deux yeux donc forcément, il n'est plus amblyope, par contre il doit avoir une acuité stéréoscopique très faiblarde. Tiens, ça serait peut-être pas mal un topic sur la 3D Vision (un peu comme la parenthèse santé dans le HS MMO), ce qui peut la fausser, vous empêcher d'en profiter etc... Je pourrais même peut-être apporter de la flotte au moulin si ça se trouve (opticien inside).

---------- Post ajouté à 21h10 ----------




> Hein qui que quoi ?


Hé bien, que et quoi, oui.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Esthétiquement, c'est très chouette. Juste le petit décalage qui met les filles mal à l'aise et leur laisse penser que vous les méprisez toujours un peu. Ça m'a beaucoup servi.
> 
> Mais d'un point de vue fonctionnel, que dalle.


Et là j'ai un doute. Sur la dernière phrase tu parles bien de tes yeux ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hein qui que quoi ?


Faudrait lire un peu les news de votre site  :tired: .
En plus elles sont en 2D, pas d'excuses.

----------


## Silver

> On a explosé les records de fréquentation, rien que ça.


Et personne pour féliciter Greenteub d'emmener les articles CPC.com dans le top des recherches Google News ?
Il y a deux jours si on cherchait "Activision" Canard PC était premier (sur Google News France), et aujourd'hui "drm Ubisoft" arrive bon deuxième.

Bravo Greenthumb.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh c'est Kahn les news Portal.

Ok il a les cheveux bleus, mais faut le traiter en être humain quand même.

Edit:autant pour moi, tu parlais d'Ubi...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Faudrait lire un peu les news de votre site .
> En plus elles sont en 2D, pas d'excuses.


Ben oui je sais bien, mais ça ne m'explique pas le sens du poste de notre ami.




> Tyranaus0r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  								 		 	 	 	 	 		 		 		 		 		Le marketing viral autour de Portal 2, des réactions ? Ca nous change des pauvres annonces habituelles.


Qu'est ce tu veux que je te dise ?
Kahn a assez bien parlé du truc non ?

Ou alors tu veux que je dise " WHOUAH TROP YOUPI " ?

Parce qu'effectivement, c'est trop youpi comme truc.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Ou alors tu veux que je dise " WHOUAH TROP YOUPI " ?
> 
> Parce qu'effectivement, c'est trop youpi comme truc.


Ca me va ! C'était pour avoir un avis, Khan c'était de l'information, si ça se trouve il trouve ça complètement à chier et vous l'avez séquestré pour lui faire rédiger une énorme news sur un truc qui le débecte. Hein, si ça se trouve.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ca me va ! C'était pour avoir un avis, Khan c'était de l'information, si ça se trouve il trouve ça complètement à chier et vous l'avez séquestré pour lui faire rédiger une énorme news sur un truc qui le débecte. Hein, si ça se trouve.


On parle rarement des trucs qui nous intéressent pas.

----------


## Dark Fread

Hum, ça me paraît pas con comme politique.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Donc j'en profite à mort et j'espère que ça va me permettre de faire de la rééducation.


C'est tout le mal que je te souhaite !!! Puisse-tu y arriver et pénétrer dans ce monde étrange, peuplé de cubes, sphères, pyramides et autres parallélépipèdes.

----------


## ducon

:Bave: 
Les seuls trucs que je sais dessiner.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bravo Greenthumb.


C'est trop d'honneur.

----------


## el saint nectairo

PITIE MONSIEUR BOULON, DES TAPIS DE SOURIS CPC (MEME SI C EST COULY QUI LES DESSINES) AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH  HHHHH ( J ESPERE QUE j EN FAIT PAS TROP)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi c'est de reliures dont j'ai urgemment besoin.

----------


## LtBlight

> Moi c'est de reliures dont j'ai urgemment besoin.


+1. D'ailleurs je conseillerai à la rédac de faire un sondage pour savoir combien il faut qui en produisent, parce que je pense qui va en avoir un paquet de demandées.

----------


## Arseur

C'est pas à moi de répondre ça, mais je sais que la question a maintes fois été posée, et la réponse est globalement "compliqué à gérer pour l'instant", donc c'est pas gagné. Même s'il m'en faut une ou deux aussi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je sens que je vais me lancer dans la fabrication de reliures au black moi.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Je vois que nous sommes plusieurs à attendre des goodies de CPC je suis sur que des braves gens comme les gars de CPC ne nous laisserons pas crever ( avec une éloge si humaine des gens de CPC, j'espere arriver à flatter l'égo de l'un d'entre eux, on peu toujours réver)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Va d'abord falloir que les nouveaux aient réussi à rentrer dans le rythme, avant de rêver de faire des choses en plus.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ok il a les cheveux bleus, mais faut le traiter en être humain quand même.


Tu voudrais pas non plus qu'on considère les roux comme des êtres humains non plus!

----------


## Sylvine

Est-ce que grâce à vos pouvoirs magiques de journaliste vous pourriez choper des infos sur une éventuelle sortie européenne de Precursors?

----------


## NitroG42

Et cette question m'en fait poser une autre :
Est-ce que vous avez quelqu'un dans la rédac qui parle, ou lit le russe ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

A mon avis, ce sont plutôt les attachés de presse russes qui parlent anglais.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Je ne sais pas si la question a déjà été posée :

Les concours que vous organisez mettent en jeu, comme dans un peu tous les mags d'ailleurs, des lots de valeur dont la somme atteint un chiffre vraiment pas négligeable.
Qu'avez-vous à y gagner ?
Je pense à la considération des lecteurs, à vous faire de la pub à vous ainsi qu'à vos partenaires... Sans oublier aussi sûrement la volonté de faire plaisir aux habitués.
N'empêche, ça fait cher payé. Je ne suis pas sûr que l'argent investi ne soit pas considérablement supérieur aux avantages. S'il n'y a rien d'autre que ce à quoi j'ai pensé, n'est-ce pas un luxe que vous vous permettez rarement ?
Ce n'est pas une critique, juste pour étancher ma curiosité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Partenaires.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Ok merci ! Financièrement c'est logique.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Partenaires.


C'était qui le partenaire des slip "Slipman" ?

----------


## xheyther

http://www.slipissimo.com/ ?


Pardon, je sors.

----------


## znokiss

> Pour résumer, quand j'étais petit, j'avais un oeil qui voyait dans mon nez...
> Au bout de 22 ans de rééducation ininterrompue à base de putain de gros scotch sur les lunettes, mes yeux ont fini par reprendre une place normale.
> 
> J'ai passé mon enfance à me cogner partout, à verser de l'eau à côté du  verre, à poser le verre à côté de la table ou à me vautrer sur les  trottoirs et les escaliers. Et mon cerveau a appris à utiliser les  ombres pour m'offrir une évaluation de la profondeur et des distances.
> 
> Esthétiquement, c'est très chouette. Juste le petit décalage qui met les filles mal à l'aise et leur laisse penser que vous les méprisez toujours un peu. Ca m'a beaucoup servi.


Putain !  ::o:  Je me sens tellement moins seul... Le scotch sur l'oeil droit, rater un verre ou une poignée de porte, les lunettes à vie et le résidu de strabisme...

On y ajoute une opération oculaire à 5 ans et on a ma biographie ! Je savais pas que je te ressemblais autant, Boulon (niak niak niak).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Tout ça explique quand même beaucoup de choses. :mesquin:

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce que vous allez faire une interview d'un des pontes d'Ubi (Yves Guillemot?), enfin quelqu'un qui aurait un truc à dire sur leur politique éditoriale future? Bref, dans le détail, sur cette histoire de Uplay. Pas sur qu'ils aient des réponses à donner comme c'est tout frais et j'imagine qu'ils veulent laisser une chance au "truc" sans ajouter de commentaires.

En tout cas, j'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'ils envisagent vis à vis de l'avis quasi-général sur leur systême de protection en ligne.
Je suis pas sur qu'ils souhaitent autant de mauvaise pub, ou en tout cas de cramer leur image comme ça (même si le torchon brulait déjà un peu sur le forum de CPC avec certains de leurs titres). Qu'il y ai autant de critiques négatives sur un site méga généraliste comme jeuxvideos.com j'ai l'impression que c'est pas forcément le retour qu'ils souhaiteraient.
... Mais peut-être qu'ils s'en foutent aussi ou qu'ils veulent voir au niveau des ventes avec leurs autres titres (pas sur que ça impacte tant que ça sur un titre comme AC2 mais sur Silent Hunter 5 ou sur Ruse je me dis que la grogne vis à vis de ce truc de protec pourrait se concrétiser par des ventes moindres).

Un truc aussi qui me questionne c'est par rapport aux sauvegardes en ligne. Un jeu comme AC2 qui fonctionne avec un système de checkpoint n'a pas besoin d'une sauvegarde d'une taille importante donc le fait de l'uploader est quasi-automatique (quand ça marche) mais comment ça peut fonctionner avec une sauvegarde avec beaucoup de données et est-ce que l'on n'est pas condamné à avoir juste une sauvegarde/profil où il n'y a qu'un enregistrement de la progression. Silent c'est la même chose? Et pour The Settler? Je connais pas ce dernier mais je le vois comme une variation de type Anno et je vois pas comment faire avec un truc de checkpoint (je viens de voir la taille de mes saves dans Anno et c'est du 3/4 Mo, je sais pas si leur système peut gérer ce genre de truc... l'upload d'un paquet de joueur sans que ça prenne un paquet de temps pour le joueur).
Bref, comme ça coince déjà avec AC2 (et je me dis qu'ils ont du foutre le paquet vu que c'était le bapteme du feu de leur système) j'ose pas imaginer pour le futur à moins qu'ils soient un peu comme Jayzousse et qu'ils soient supers fort dans la multiplications des serveurs. Tiens, et pour d'autres pays, ils ont de serveurs partout pour chaque pays où ils vendent leurs titres? J'imagine que non donc je me demande comment ça fonctionne pour les pays qui ne seraient pas dans leur priorité.

C'est envisageable du journalisme total sur ces questions?
Je sais pas si ça vous branche (moi ça me branche.. les réponses)? Ca vous branche?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Épinards ! 
Sinon oui ce serait intéressant de les voir présenter leurs couilles sur un plateau en argent mais j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@MRick75: pour le coup des sauvegardes, rien n'empêchent d'avoir des sauvegardes partielles sur le dur, et juste une petite quantité de données envoyés sur le serveur, données évidemment liées aux sauvegardes et obligatoires pour les lancer.

Edit: ouais un CPC spécial Interview: on commence avec Y.Guillemot et on termine avec D.Cage.  ::P:

----------


## olih

> @MRick75: pour le coup des sauvegardes, rien n'empêchent d'avoir des sauvegardes partielles sur le dur, et juste une petite quantité de données envoyés sur le serveur, données évidemment liées aux sauvegardes et obligatoires pour les lancer.
> 
> Edit: ouais un CPC spécial Interview: on commence avec Y.Guillemot et on termine avec D.Cage.


Oui mais là tu perds le seul avantage de la plateforme, avoir une copie de ses sauvegardes online et pouvoir jouer d'un autre pc avec son compte (cf. la faq d'ubi sortie avec l'annonce du drm).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Oui mais là tu perds le seul avantage de la plateforme, avoir une copie de ses sauvegardes online et pouvoir jouer d'un autre pc avec son compte (cf. la faq d'ubi sortie avec l'annonce du drm).


Ce serait bien que plus de gens adoptent un système, comment ils l'appelent sur steam ? Cloud ? Enfin, celui utilisé par Torchlight, qui sauvegarde ton jeu sur PC et sur le serveur.

----------


## olih

> Ce serait bien que plus de gens adoptent un système, comment ils l'appelent sur steam ? Cloud ? Enfin, celui utilisé par Torchlight, qui sauvegarde ton jeu sur PC et sur le serveur.


J'ai du mal à imaginer ça pour certains jeux, style rpg, et la moindre sauvegarde de 10 Mio.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah 10Mo si tu habites pas à trifouillie-les-oies... Sinon ce serait bien PC *ET* serveur. Ne pas se tromper de liaison là et c'est pas pareil que ou messieurs les éditeurs...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bah 10Mo si tu habites pas à trifouillie-les-oies... Sinon ce serait bien PC *ET* serveur. Ne pas se tromper de liaison là et c'est pas pareil que ou messieurs les éditeurs...


10 Mo en upload c'est quand même long à attendre à chaque sauvegarde.

Je pense que le système ultime c'est que le jeu sauvegarde sur ton PC et upload ensuite la sauvegarde sur un serveur pendant que tu joues (si et seulement si tu le souhaites).

Les avantages sans les inconvénents, m'enfin les éditeurs en prennent pas le chemin.

----------


## olih

> Bah 10Mo si tu habites pas à trifouillie-les-oies... Sinon ce serait bien PC *ET* serveur. Ne pas se tromper de liaison là et c'est pas pareil que ou messieurs les éditeurs...


10Mio d'upload, sur une  connexion 8Mb/s avec un upload de 640kb/s (ce qui est déjà à mon avis loin d'être le lot de tout le monde) c'est juste en gros 2 min. C'est loin d'être négligeable et ça juste pour une sauvegarde sans compter les saves automatiques et la multitude de sauvegardes de secours.
Je n'ose imaginer mes dossiers de sauvegardes de nwn2, the witcher ou autres devant être répliqués sur un serveur distant.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je pense que le système ultime c'est que le jeu sauvegarde sur ton PC et upload ensuite la sauvegarde sur un serveur pendant que tu joues (si et seulement si tu le souhaites).


C'est ce qu'utilise Torchlight avec Steam Cloud. Sauf que la sauvegarde sur le serveur est automatique en cours de partie (je ne connais pas la fréquence) et lorsque tu quittes le jeu (il passe en synchronisation dans Steam).
L'avantage de Cloud, c'est que si ton PC plante, le jeu te demande quelle sauvegarde tu veux prendre si elles sont différentes entre le PC et le serveur.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je ne connaissais pas, merci de l'info.

Donc oui là ça me parait être intelligent, et au service du consommateur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Euh 2 minutes c'est quand même rien du tout surtout que tu es en train de jouer, c'est transparent (je pense par exemple au sauvegarde de DAO en cours de jeu). Et quand bien même, quasiment tout le monde est connecté en ADSL y a plus à se connecter volontairement... Et je vais même pas jusqu'à dire que l'on est -souvent- connecté H24.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Euh 2 minutes c'est quand même rien du tout surtout que tu es en train de jouer, c'est transparent (je pense par exemple au sauvegarde de DAO en cours de jeu).


Si tu meurs 1min50 après la sauvegarde, et que tu es obligé de recommencer 20 minutes de jeu (sauvegarde précédente), là y'a un impact.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Si tu meurs 1min50 après la sauvegarde


Ouais mais là je dis  :haha:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Si tu meurs 1min50 après la sauvegarde, et que tu es obligé de recommencer 20 minutes de jeu (sauvegarde précédente), là y'a un impact.


Rien ne t'empêche de sauvegarder "à la main" chez toi alors que le jeu lui fait des sauvegardes en tâche de fond sur le serveur (toujours Torchlight).

Du coup si tu plantes alors que Cloud n'a pas effectué sa sauvegarde, le serveur te demande quelle sauvegarde utiliser (celle d'il y a 18 minutes sur le serveur ou la tienne effectuée à la main).

----------


## xheyther

Vous partez du principe qu'il faut "re-sauvegarder" les 10Mo à chaque fois. Si je reprends l'exemple du rpg, l'état de toutes les zones visitées est enregistré dans la sauvegarde, sauf qu'à chaque session de jeu, ces données ne changent pas forcement. La majorité de ces données ne va pas changer d'ailleurs. Il suffit dans ce cas de ne renvoyer que ce qui a changer au serveur.

C'est mécanisme très couramment utilisé par les logiciels de sauvegarde (Time Machine le fais je crois par exemple) sous le nom de "sauvegarde incrémental". Donc l'idée d'auguste est parfaitement réalisable.

----------


## Euklif

> @MRick75: pour le coup des sauvegardes, rien n'empêchent d'avoir des sauvegardes partielles sur le dur, et juste une petite quantité de données envoyés sur le serveur, données évidemment liées aux sauvegardes et obligatoires pour les lancer.
> 
> Edit: ouais un CPC spécial Interview: on commence avec Y.Guillemot et on termine avec D.Cage.


Faudrait un numéro entier par tête de pipe là... Une très mauvaise idée en somme ^^

----------


## LaVaBo

> Vous partez du principe qu'il faut "re-sauvegarder" les 10Mo à chaque fois. Si je reprends l'exemple du rpg, l'état de toutes les zones visitées est enregistré dans la sauvegarde, sauf qu'à chaque session de jeu, ces données ne changent pas forcement. La majorité de ces données ne va pas changer d'ailleurs. Il suffit dans ce cas de ne renvoyer que ce qui a changer au serveur.
> 
> C'est mécanisme très couramment utilisé par les logiciels de sauvegarde (Time Machine le fais je crois par exemple) sous le nom de "sauvegarde incrémental". Donc l'idée d'auguste est parfaitement réalisable.


Ntt ! ntt ! on exagère juste ce qu'il faut pour animer un peu le débat  :tired: .

C'est pas le principe d'une sauvegarde différentielle, plutôt qu'incrémentale ?

----------


## olih

> Ntt ! ntt ! on exagère juste ce qu'il faut pour animer un peu le débat .
> 
> C'est pas le principe d'une sauvegarde différentielle, plutôt qu'incrémentale ?


Oui enfin le problème se pose quand tu crées une nouvelle sauvegarde. :mec-qui-sauvegarde-très-souvent:. Je me rappelle encore d'un dossier de save de plusieurs Gio pour l'un des nwn.

----------


## xheyther

> Ntt ! ntt ! on exagère juste ce qu'il faut pour animer un peu le débat .
> 
> C'est pas le principe d'une sauvegarde différentielle, plutôt qu'incrémentale ?


Dixit Wikipedia : une sauvegarde différentielle serait toujours réalisé par rapport à la même référence, ie si on a une sauvegarde 0, la 1 ne copie que ce qui a changer depuis 0, la 2 également et ainsi de suite.
Avec une sauvegarde incrémentale on ne copie que ce qui diffère par rapport à la précédente.

Je savais pas.  ::): 




> Oui enfin le problème se pose quand tu crées une nouvelle sauvegarde. :mec-qui-sauvegarde-très-souvent:. Je me rappelle encore d'un dossier de save de plusieurs Gio pour l'un des nwn.


On fait des branches alors !! Et mon système ça marche toujours comme ça. Et na ! Et puis si les monsieurs qui ont fait nwm savent pas se montrer économe, tant pis pour eux !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A quand une petite interview d'Obsidian (Avellonne  ::love:: ), sur New Vegas, Alpha Protocol ou juste ce qu'ils ont mangé au petit déj' dernièrement ?

----------


## L'invité

> A quand une petite interview d'Obsidian (Avellonne ), sur New Vegas, Alpha Protocol ou juste ce qu'ils ont mangé au petit déj' dernièrement ?


Le CPC qui contient ça, je le fait importer au Canada direct.

----------


## jakbonhom

Boulon a pété un câble?  :tired:   :Emo: 

---------- Post ajouté à 11h23 ----------




> A quand une petite interview d'Obsidian (Avellonne ), sur New Vegas, Alpha Protocol ou juste ce qu'ils ont mangé au petit déj' dernièrement ?


J'ai essayé de le faire parler, mais il est pas très bavard  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais le cable.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ptain, je pose un interrogation capitale, et ça tombe le jour où Boulon est en manque de médocs.

----------


## Froyok

Boulon est en manque de meme aujourd'hui ?  :tired: 




> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les trains.





> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les pizzas.





> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les putains.





> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais le réel.





> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les memes.





> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais le cable.





> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais les CanardPC Hardware.


Et je suis sur que j'en ai loupé plein...  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu as au moins loupé "# le câble".

----------


## Fabiolo

> Ptain, je pose un interrogation capitale, et ça tombe le jour où Boulon est en manque de médocs.


Ouep, y a rien qui marchera jamais aujourd'hui  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu as au moins loupé "# le câble".


Haha oui, corrigé !  :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouep, y a rien qui marchera jamais aujourd'hui


Parle pour toi, y'avait une mini grêve RATP ce matin...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Mini... sur 200 ou 300 mètres ?

----------


## L'invité

On peut m'expliquer pourquoi CanardPC est autant visité au Népal?  :tired: 
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/canardpc.com

----------


## Grosnours

Parce que la barre d'outils Alexa est plus populaire au Népal qu'en France ?
Alexa fonctionne un peu comme Mediametrie, il faut avoir du matos propriétaire (ici une barre d'outils) installé pour être pris en compte dans les stats. Et la base d'utilisateurs est *censée* être représentative.

Sans compter que le chiffre que tu cites indique juste que CPC est populaire au Népal par rapport à d'autres sites. Pas forcément qu'il y a beaucoup de Népalais qui le consulte. Si cela se trouve il y a juste un ou deux expat avec des barres d'outils Alexa qui sont des fans de CPC, et cela suffit à peser sur les chiffres.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Pourquoi cette censure sur le topic du 209 ?


Parce qu'il ne sort que Lundi, et qu'on en parlera plus à ce moment là. D'ici là, merci d'attendre lundi matin pour en causer.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Censure ! Nous sommes muselés ! Halte à la main-mise des médias sur l'information ! Libérez El Gringo !

----------


## Shapa

> Parce qu'il ne sort que Lundi, et qu'on en parlera plus à ce moment là. D'ici là, merci d'attendre lundi matin pour en causer.


Pas de soucis! Vous savez donc qui a tué Kennedy  ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Pas de soucis! Vous savez donc qui a tué Kennedy


Pas sûr, demande plutôt à M. Sarkozy !  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Parce qu'il ne sort que Lundi, et qu'on en parlera plus à ce moment là. D'ici là, merci d'attendre lundi matin pour en causer.


Han ça sent la grosse surprise ça  ::o: 

LE retour de Mr Pomme de Terre , de Fishbone et Bob Arctor, à temps plein :bande:

----------


## Nelfe

Moi je sais  :Cigare: 
Mais je ne dirais rien sinon Raphi va encore me frapper.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Hop, je vais profiter de ce thread plutôt que d'en créer un nouveau. ^^


Alors, je me souviens d'avoir lu un dossier/article sur le level design il y a déjà un petit temps de cela. Malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. CPC étant le magajine que je lis avec une grande régularité ... je me demande si ce ne serait pas dans vos pages que j'ai vu ça.

Qq'un aurait-il l'amabilité de le confirmer ou de l'infirmer ? Et mieux encore, si on pouvait m'indiquer le numéro du canard afin d'éviter de retourner toute ma collection.

Ps : si qq'un a un bon site qui parle de level design, ça m'intéresse aussi (c'est pour aider qq'un dans un mémoire en architecture). ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sur le level design ? Perso ça ne me dit rien. A part peut être le hors-série sur les métiers du jeu vidéo ?

----------


## ElGato

Un site pas trop pourri.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Quand est-ce que Raphi sera immortalicaricaturé par le sieur Couly ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand la moindre de ses représentations graphiques ne sera plus immédiatement saisie par une task force conjointe du tribunal de la Haye et du ministère de la beauté.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Quand est-ce que Raphi sera immortalicaricaturé par le sieur Couly ?


Jamais. La Bible et le Coran interdisant l'adoration des idoles, mieux vaut éviter d'en créer une nouvelle.

----------


## Sig le Troll

> Un site pas trop pourri.


Merci.

----------


## Froyok

> De toutes façons, ça marchera jamais Daily Motion.


Ha-Haa !
Trouvé une autre !  ::lol:: 

Aurons-nous un jour une réponse face à cet agissement sur le pourquoi monsieur boulon ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il me semble que c'est la réponse par l'absurde à tous les oiseaux de mauvais augure ayant l'opinion définitive et sans nuances que ce qu'ils n'aiment pas ne marchera pas. Tu noteras qu'il ne prend comme exemple que des choses qui ont plutôt marché. Je suis étonné qu'on n'ait pas encore vu "De toute façon, ça marchera jamais Google".

----------


## Jolaventur

> "De toute façon, ça marchera jamais Quaero et Galileo".


Fixed

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je suis étonné qu'on n'ait pas encore vu "De toute façon, ça marchera jamais Google".


T'es gentil, mais Google ça n'a jamais marché.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> T'es gentil, mais Google ça n'a jamais marché.


'toute façon, Internet ça marchera jamais.










Déjà fait?

----------


## Jeckhyl

La question est récurrente mais je la repose :

Je n'ai pas les chiffres bien sûr, mais il me semble que Canard Hardware doit être passé du stade de "test" à celui de "succès", ou alors je me goure complètement.

Est-il envisagé, dans un futur plus ou moins proche, de le faire passer du stade de "succès" à celui d'"abonnement" ?

Sinon rien à voir mais ça fait un moment que je n'étais pas allé sur le site proprement dit, l'habillage publicitaire Metro 2033 est vraiment de toute beauté.

----------


## Bah

Ah tiens au fait, pourquoi vous signez tous avec des pseudos ? C'est juste pour se marrer ou y'a une autre raison ?

----------


## punishthecat

Pour éviter les représailles malheureux !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ah tiens au fait, pourquoi vous signez tous avec des pseudos ? C'est juste pour se marrer ou y'a une autre raison ?


C'est le cas de pas mal de testeurs de jeux vidéo, au-delà de CPC. Bon, je ne répond pas au pourquoi.

Si ça permet de faire plus facilement des vannes sur le gouvernement ou les éditeurs, ça vaut le coup, dans le cas de CPC.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Quand est-ce que Boulon fera paraitre une anthologie de ses meilleurs tests en bouquin ? Et après est-ce qu'il partira sur les routes tel François Cavanna, ou Philippe Val pour faire des lectures de ses textes ou des adaptations en chanson ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> faire des lectures de ses textes ou des adaptations en chanson ?


Ce serait bon ça !

_Ce soir dans votre ville ! Boulon et sa contrebasse interprèteront leurs plus grands tests comme "Hulk de chie", "Loving STALKER" ou "Bioshocked my heart"!

Venez nombreux mais sans les enfants, jets d'objets contondants toujours à craindre._

----------


## Arsgunner

El Gringo aurait-il rêver d'obéir aux ordres de Tania young dans le "documentaire" diffusé ce soir sur une chaîne nationale?

----------


## Silver

J'ai écrit à boutique arrobas canardpc point com pour signaler une erreur de livraison (j'ai reçu le mauvais magazine, le 190 au lieu du 192) et je vient d'avoir un "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender". J'ai pourtant fait une simple réponse au mail d'envoi de la facture.

Accessoirement j'avais déjà envoyé un mail il y a 10 jours et je n'ai pas eu de message d'erreur, par contre je n'ai pas eu de réponse non plus.

Que dois-je faire ?  :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ton mail est pas chez orange par hasard?

----------


## Silver

> Ton mail est pas chez orange par hasard?


Si pourquoi ? Vous ne les aimez pas ?  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'ai vraiment pas pu tout suivre sur cette histoire mais en gros ça déconne. Voilà de rien.
Si t'as une autre adresse mail tente le coup.

----------


## ducon

Et avec une adresse ailleurs que chez Orange mais postée à partir d’un pécé branché chez Orange, ça peut déconner aussi ?

----------


## Shapa

> Et avec une adresse ailleurs que chez Orange mais postée à partir d’un pécé branché chez Orange, ça peut déconner aussi ?


Faut voir si le problème c'est le SMTP orange ou le domaine orange que le serveur en carton qu'Half a du mettre en place merde, enfin je suppose.

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Est ce que le dernier jeu console mettant en scène le chauve le plus diplomate de l'univers (God of War 3) aura l'honneur d'un test dans Canard PC?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais sans doute...
Mais faudrait déjà que Gandi's Revenge 2 sorte en France.

----------


## Harvester

Hein ? Mais j'ai même pas vu passer le premier ! ::o:

----------


## LaVaBo

Kahn Lusth -- kein Lust ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Non. Mais bravo tu les le millionième à me dire ça, tu gagnes tout le respect de Sebum.

----------


## Harvester

Au moins on sait que t'as bon goût en matière de musique et que tu aimes Rammstein  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'aimais. Il y avait deux facteurs prépondérants :
Mon adolescence et la période jusqu'à Mutter.

Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la chanson des Allemands.

----------


## gun

C'était un chouette numéro le 208 mais pas aussi bien que le 209, y'avait dedans un jeu qui a particulièrement attiré  mon attention c'est "Lead and Gold" le western spaghetti sauce TF2. Je  vois qu'il est disponible à prix sympa sur Steam avec accès en beta, ça tient  ces promesses dîtes ?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca a pas l'air mal du tout...

----------


## Pigno

Petite remarque : après votre passage aux emails pour les réabonnements, je trouve dommage que maintenant en tant qu'abonné on se retrouve avec une feuille blanche à chaque numéro !
Y a pas moyen de changer ça ? J'imagine que c'est au niveau du distributeur et pas de vous bien sur, mais juste mettre un petit "ticket" pour l'adresse c'est pas possible? Recevoir une feuille A4 à chaque numéro c'est pas très écolol !
Ouais je pinaille, je sais.  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

Ça évite peut-être des vols vu qu'on ne voit plus la couverture.

----------


## Froyok

> Ça évite peut-être des vols vu qu'on ne voit plus la couverture.


Ouaip, j'ai pensé que ça servait à ça également.
Je trouve ça pratique, les gens on pas besoin de savoir ce que je lis (non j'ai pas honte, mais quand je dis "canard pc" on se fout de ma gueule  ::ninja:: ).
Même si la 4e de couverture avec metro 2033 laisse peu de place au doute...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## GruntGrunt

> Même si la 4e de couverture avec metro 2033 laisse peu de place au doute...


Ça pourrait être Joystick  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Ça pourrait être Joystick


Dans ce cas ils ne le voleraient pas. ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Petite remarque : après votre passage aux emails pour les réabonnements, je trouve dommage que maintenant en tant qu'abonné on se retrouve avec une feuille blanche à chaque numéro !
> Y a pas moyen de changer ça ? J'imagine que c'est au niveau du distributeur et pas de vous bien sur, mais juste mettre un petit "ticket" pour l'adresse c'est pas possible? Recevoir une feuille A4 à chaque numéro c'est pas très écolol !
> Ouais je pinaille, je sais.


On avait envisagé de livrer le mag' dans une peau de bébé phoque mais c'était trop petit. On envisage d'avoir recours à du panda.

----------


## gripoil

Eh j'espère quand même qu’à CanardPC vous n’avez pas abandonné le papier juste pour être écolo ?

Que c'est bien parce que ça vous coute des tunes ? Non parce que les factures écolo toussa, ça n'a rien d'écolo, c'est juste des frais en moins et rien de plus mais le pretexte est tellement bon.

Utiliser du papier nianiania ça n'a absolument rien de non écolo. Vous allez voir quand on va tous crever parce que Google aura numérisé tous les livres, LA FIN DU MONDE PUTAIN !  :tired:  (http://www.lepapier.fr/  ::ninja::  Je connais pas le site mais ça a l'air d'expliquer ce que je dis... )

Hmmm pardon pour le HS mais j'peux pas m'empêcher ça m'énerve. Pour la peine je pose vraiment du début du post.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Là c'est simple, je n'ai rien compris.

----------


## gripoil

> Là c'est simple, je n'ai rien compris.


Bon ok je ne m'aventurerai plus ici. Vous n'êtes pas habitués aux tabourets  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

J'aime les posts de gripoil. Vraiment hein, je les aime, d'une certaine façon, certes, mais je les aime  ::wub::

----------


## Athmos

> On avait envisagé de livrer le mag' dans une peau de bébé phoque mais c'était trop petit. On envisage d'avoir recours à du panda.


Alors là, si vous faites ça je me réabonne, tans pis pour le monsieur du kiosque. C'est très doux, la peau de panda, j'ai toujours rêvé de me tailler un jock-strap dedans, mais j'arrive pas à en trouver.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'aime les posts de gripoil. Vraiment hein, je les aime, d'une certaine façon, certes, mais je les aime


Hum je ferais bien une blague de mauvais goût à base d'enfant qu'on aime malgré leur handicap mais je préfère éviter de me prendre des points encore injustement.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Là c'est simple, je n'ai rien compris.


Pareil, je vois bien qu'il essaie de nous expliquer quelque chose et j'aimerais vraiment comprendre  de quoi il s'agit.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Hum je ferais bien une blague de mauvais goût à base d'enfant qu'on aime malgré leur handicap mais je préfère éviter de me prendre des points encore injustement.


Dans mes souvenirs, ça a déjà été fait dans un article du canard. Quant à dire que ça ne vaut pas de points, c'est un pas que je ne franchirai pas.

----------


## ShinSH

> Bon ok je ne m'aventurerai plus ici. Vous n'êtes pas habitués aux tabourets


Avec toi et ackbar, comment je peux faire croire aux gens que les joueurs de DDR sont des joueurs comme des autres? (mais qui pèsent moins de 100kg)  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

Ouais ouais c'est ça moquez vous, n'empêche ça reste une forme d'attention  :Emo: 

Bon en bref, j'aime pas qu'on dise qu'on supprime le papier pour des prétextes écolos, qui n'en sont pas (Ah bah ça y'est c'est pas clair). Bon tant pis, j'abandonne.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah en fait c'est que personne l'a jamais dit.

----------


## gripoil

> Bah en fait c'est que personne l'a jamais dit.


Bah non, mais la question du dessus parlait de ça, et il a eu droit a une réponse en conséquence oui. Bon ... AAAAH§ Arrêtez de me provoquer  ::wacko:: 

(Quand je relis mes posts 3 jours après ils veulent rien dire effectivement, mais le jour même j'me demande pourquoi personne ne me comprend  ::ninja::  )

----------


## jpjmarti

> Bah non, mais la question du dessus parlait de ça, et il a eu droit a une réponse en conséquence oui. Bon ... AAAAH§ Arrêtez de me provoquer 
> 
> (Quand je relis mes posts 3 jours après ils veulent rien dire effectivement, mais le jour même j'me demande pourquoi personne ne me comprend  )


En CE2 on appelle ça un problème de maîtrise de la langue... après, je ne sais pas.

----------


## darkgrievous

> On avait envisagé de livrer le mag' dans une peau de bébé phoque mais c'était trop petit. On envisage d'avoir recours à du panda.


Et pourquoi pas simplement filmé le magazine en noir comme les mag pour adultes  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Bah non, mais la question du dessus parlait de ça, et il a eu droit a une réponse en conséquence oui. Bon ... AAAAH§ Arrêtez de me provoquer 
> 
> (Quand je relis mes posts 3 jours après ils veulent rien dire effectivement, mais le jour même j'me demande pourquoi personne ne me comprend  )


Juste pour clore le problème, J'ai travaillé pour un opérateur mobile, qui evoie des millions de facture chaque mois...

Alors OUI tu as raison, ça fait une sacré économie à l'entreprise, la facture électronique, c'est vrai. 

Mais C'est également une sacré économie de papier au niveau écologique, tu ne peux pas le nier non plus. Donc tout le monde y gagne!! ::lol::  du coup je vois pas pourquoi se priver...

----------


## gripoil

> Juste pour clore le problème, J'ai travaillé pour un opérateur mobile, qui evoie des millions de facture chaque mois...
> 
> Alors OUI tu as raison, ça fait une sacré économie à l'entreprise, la facture électronique, c'est vrai. 
> 
> Mais C'est également une sacré économie de papier au niveau écologique, tu ne peux pas le nier non plus. Donc tout le monde y gagne!! du coup je vois pas pourquoi se priver...


Parceque utiliser du papier (même beaucoup) ce n'est pas mauvais pour la nature. Bon stop j'ai lancé ce truc et j'aurais pas du parceque CE2, maitrise de langue, etc. Alors si ça vous interesse ne me demandez pas sinon j'vais vous vriller la tête  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Et si t'arrêtais de te donner en spectacle ?
On t'aime bien même quand t'as pas l'air complètement taré, hein...

----------


## akumajo

Et a quand une seconde édition du premier numéro de canard PC? Les retours des premiers numéros, vous les avez bruler? Sinon il y a des canard PC en vente sur ebay! :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Parle pas de ça malheureux je souffre encore de sa perte  ::'(:

----------


## Pigno

Ah ouais ça a bien parlé sur ma question à deux balles !  ::P: 
C'était juste une remarque comme une autre, surtout qu'à l'époque ça m'avait fait marré parce que quasi en même temps que la suppression de l'envoie des papiers réabo, paf le plastique gris a été remplacé par un transparent avec une feuille A4 !
Après nan je sais bien que niveau écologie ca change pas des masses.
Et suis partant pour la peau de panda !  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout ça me fait penser à mon petit cousin qui à Nowel préfère l'emballage au cadeau qu'il y a dedans.

----------


## Vevster

Bon, comme je vais m'abonner bien que pouvant consulter / emprunter / chouraver Canard PC au bureau, je me demandais:

Si je ne reçois pas mon CPC, est-ce que je pourrais ouvrir un topic appelé "Canard PC et les facteurs, vous reprendrez bien un colissimo suivi avec?" Ou un truc dans le genre?  ::happy2::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bon, comme je vais m'abonner bien que pouvant consulter / emprunter / chouraver Canard PC au bureau, je me demandais:
> 
> Si je ne reçois pas mon CPC, est-ce que je pourrais ouvrir un topic appelé "Canard PC et les facteurs, vous reprendrez bien un colissimo suivi avec?" Ou un truc dans le genre?


Ca dépend si tu aimes prendre des points des modérateurs...

Sinon : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29662

----------


## Vevster

> Ca dépend si tu aimes prendre des points des modérateurs...
> 
> Sinon : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29662


Nan mais oublie pas que j'ai la rédaction dans ma poche grâce aux palettes de Coca zéro

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bon, comme je vais m'abonner bien que pouvant consulter / emprunter / chouraver Canard PC au bureau,


Ubi est abonné à CPC. ::lol::

----------


## Vevster

> Ubi est abonné à CPC.


Plusieurs fois je pense  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je lis depuis 20 ans que le jeu sur PC est mort. Bon jusqu'à présent c'était juste une connerie, mais est ce que votre point de vue a changé ces dernieres années avec les arguments des uns et des autres ? Piratage, DRM à la con, fin du marché de l'occaz.
Moi de l'extérieur c'est vrai que je commence à me dire que ca sent mauvais pour le jeu PC.

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi je pense qu'un certain aspect du jeu PC est mort c'est sûr, après c'est comme une hydre, il y aura toujours autre chose pour remplacer et je pense que si on revient (espoir) aux années 89-94, on retrouvera l'esprit originel qui rends le PC si différent et attractif (comparer aux machines fermées) avec son foisonnement d'idées qui partent dans tous les sens.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il n'a jamais autant rapporté d'argent, employé autant de monde ni fourni de jeux aussi complexes que maintenant donc perso je ne vois pas en quoi il peut être mort (sauf dans le cœur de certains futur-ex-fans, comme ça arrivera tôt ou tard à tout le monde).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je lis depuis 20 ans que le jeu sur PC est mort. Bon jusqu'à présent c'était juste une connerie, mais est ce que votre point de vue a changé ces dernieres années avec les arguments des uns et des autres ? Piratage, DRM à la con, fin du marché de l'occaz.
> Moi de l'extérieur c'est vrai que je commence à me dire que ca sent mauvais pour le jeu PC.


Au contraire...
Avec l'arrivée des indés et des moyens de distribuer les jeux sans passer par un éditeur traditionnel, je crois que le jeu vidéo a ressuscité.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En fait, ça sent mauvais pour les éditeurs traditionnels qui ne veulent pas passer à la distribution numérique et qui n'innovent plus assez comparé aux jeux indés.
Et comme ce sont ceux qui gueulent le plus, ils nous font croire que le jeu sur PC en mort.

----------


## Zepolak

Et ça me rappelle étrangement une autre industrie...

----------


## Froyok

> Au contraire...
> Avec l'arrivée des indés et des moyens de distribuer les jeux sans passer par un éditeur traditionnel, je crois que le jeu vidéo a ressuscité.





> En fait, ça sent mauvais pour les éditeurs  traditionnels qui ne veulent pas passer à la distribution numérique et  qui n'innovent plus assez comparé aux jeux indés.
> Et comme ce sont ceux qui gueulent le plus, ils nous font croire que le  jeu sur PC en mort.


J'approuve.
Et pour les indies ça va aller en se démocratisant : plus il y aura d'indies distribué par le net, plus ils se feront connaitre, et plus ça attirera d'autres indies.

----------


## mescalin

> Et ça me rappelle étrangement une autre industrie...


J'allais le dire... Les éditeurs "historiques" prisonniers de leurs formats et de leurs protections, les petits nouveau qui font, horreur, dans l'original sans DRM, uniquement en dématérialisé... Ça bouge pas mal sur nos pécés !

----------


## Jeckhyl

En parlant de petits éditeurs indépendants, comptez-vous suivre la BlizzCon de près ?

----------


## Guest

> Et ça me rappelle étrangement une autre industrie...


Une seule ? C'est généralisable à beaucoup de domaines.

----------


## Vevster

> En fait, ça sent mauvais pour les éditeurs traditionnels qui ne veulent pas passer à la distribution numérique et qui n'innovent plus assez comparé aux jeux indés.
> Et comme ce sont ceux qui gueulent le plus, ils nous font croire que le jeu sur PC en mort.


C'est pas qu'une question de distribution numérique. Mais aussi d'offre de jeux (de modes de jeux si vous voulez).

La distri numérique, si les éditeurs traditionnels ne s'y mettent pas plus que ça (et encore, ça change), c'est pour ne pas froisser les détaillants physiques, car ils ont encore besoin d'eux. 
Un gros éditeur qui passerait en distri numérique totale verraient ses ventes s'effondrer. Pour l'instant, la distri physique a encore une part majoritaire. 

Je ne connais aucun éditeur qui dit que le jeu PC est mort. Il est en pleine mutation, et ce depuis quelques années (MMOs, free-to-play, jeux facebook etc...en plus de l'offre tradi + dématérialisé)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> . 
>    Il est en pleine mutation, et ce depuis quelques années (MMOs, free-to-play, jeux facebook etc...


Non mais c'est pas une mutation ça, c'est une dégénérescence...

----------


## Vevster

Plains toi auprès des joueurs.

Moi perso, tant que ça n'empêche pas le développement d'autres jeux PC, ça ne me gêne pas. 

et il y a du bon dans le Free-to-play

----------


## gripoil

On aura le droit a quelques mots sur les derniers remake ultimes de Pokémon ?

Je sais qu'il y'a des fans qui ne se cachent même pas, alors parlez !

----------


## Lanys

Version courte:
Vs tir3z a cb lolz?

Version simple:
Vos tirages, vos abonnés, vos commentaires. Vous avez 10 minutes pour vous preparer.
Cet examen sera sur 10 points.
Les calculatrices et les portables sont interdits.

Version mesquine:
 Quand est ce que vous arrêtez de sortir votre torchon, qui est généralement posé sur mon GameconsoleXXXmagazine, et me fait chier a chaque fois? En plus, parait que 90% des "machins" que vous imprimez partent directement dans le quai Branly afin d'équilibrer les meubles. Je suppose qu'avec un seul arbre de 30 ans, vous avez de quoi assurer 15 tirages, vu vos résultats?

Version longue:
Avant quand ma vie n'était fait que de cours d'école, de parties de Starcraft et de perçage de boutons devant le miroir, j'appréciais particulièrement les jours ou j'allais fureter dans les tabacs presses pour récupérer des magazines pc. Ils avaient 2 mois de retard, vu que j'etais au Cameroun, mais ça n'en restait pas moins un pur plaisir. Surtout qu'internet fonctionnant a l'époque a 3300b/s, il y avait meilleur temps de récupérer des infos sur les jeux a venir dans des magazines vieux comme Herode qu'en surfant, les screenshoot mettant a peu prés autant de temps a apparaitre. (oui, c'est l'introduction larmoillo-penible)

Mais maintenant, avec internet, les gamekult, jeuxvideo.com, nofrag et autres ign, acheter des magazines semble plus servir a grand chose, surtout si c'est pour relire des trucs qu'on a déjà vu partout sur le net trois semaines avant. Pour ma part, je continue a acheter canardpc pour trois raisons : ça fait vivre le site/forum, la critique purement subjective est absente d'internet (a mes yeux), et j'ai pas encore trouvé de solution pour faire entrer mon fixe dans les toilettes quand je fais caca. (ça c'etait la mise en situation laborieuse) 

D'ou mon inquiétude : Déjà, de plus en plus de gens semblent avoir des oursins dans les poches. Suffit de parler de piratage.Je parlerai d'ailleurs de ces gens comme des indigents, hein, Jean? 
Ensuite, ma misanthropie primaire me fait penser que ces mêmes personnes sont bien trop bas du front pour apprécier des critiques qui laissent plus parler les sensations de jeux que l'estimation du nombre de polygones a l'ecran, compter les bugs et les scripts, et de la présence ou non d'un système de succés sur Steam.
Enfin, de plus en plus de gens ont des portables, ce qui fait aussi disparaitre le dernier atout, ce qui fait ce le magazine serait sur la sellette, même si, en l'occurence, il n'est pas le seul, ce qui explique l'odeur.

Bref, je suis curieux, en cette periode de dure crise financiere, de chute des ventes de magazines (a ce qu'il parait, du moins), de grippe A et de forte montée du racisme anti breton, de savoir quel est le tirage du magazine, les abonnements, et si vous êtes content du resultat, aprés toutes ces années de services, et si vous comptez vous lancer dans des secteurs qui auraient bien besoin de votre vision anarcho-soupe-aux-chiste, tel un Canardtricot, Canardtunning ou Canardcanard?

Je vous epargne la version Charlotte au Fraise.

----------


## O.Boulon

1) Tu me fais peur.
2) On s'en sort très bien merci !
3) La chute de la presse a pas l'air de se préoccuper de nous.

----------


## ToasT

> La chute de la presse a pas l'air de se préoccuper de nous.

----------


## lokideath

Acheter CanardPC c'est comme avoir une porsche commerce équitable, mais en mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin va draguer avec un canard pc dans la main...

----------


## Neithan

Les filles bien fuient les mecs en porsche et se jettent sur le gazier qui a son CanardPC en main, ça permet de faire le tri.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mais oui... Va sur le topic du coeur et on en reparle.  ::siffle::

----------


## ToasT

> Ouais enfin va draguer avec un canard pc dans la main...


Faut le rouler bien serré et frapper fort derrière la nuque.

----------


## galoustic

> Faut le rouler bien serré et frapper fort derrière la nuque.


Oui voilà, sinon il y a toujours le quasi étouffement par application du canard sur bouche+nez, ce jusqu'à évanouissement de la victime.  ::rolleyes:: 
Par contre ça suppose ne pas peser 30 kilos tout mouillé, dans ce cas se référer à la technique de ToasT. :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faut le rouler bien serré et frapper fort derrière la nuque.


Mec, t'es un psychosocionévropathe  ::O: 


Prendre le risque d'abîmer mon CPC quoi, mais n'importe quoi franchement !

----------


## xheyther

> Je vous epargne la version Charlotte au Fraise.


Sérieux je suis presque prêt à payer pour voir ça.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Pas de test de GTA IV : episodes from Liberty City finalement dans le 210 ? reporté au 211 ? Y'avait mieux à se mettre sous la dent ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a surtout eu un gros repoussage de la part de Rockstar...

----------


## Kierkegaard

Certes.

Mais c'est qu'il y a un NDA d'ici la release ? Ou vous n'avez pas reçu l'exemplaire de test ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ah ah...
Vous savez Rockstar c'est les pires des pires des pires des pires des pires.
On a pas le droit de retoucher leurs assets, on a pas le droit d'utiliser leurs police de caractère, faut leur envoyer les couvs pour vérification, on a dû donner notre ip pour que le jeu puisse tourner à la rédac et pas ailleurs, et de toutes façons ils ont décidé de plus nous envoyer le jeu maintenant.

Rockstar ils sont vraiment réglos avec les joueurs, mais alors ils font bien comprendre à la presse spécialisée qu'elle est une espèce de grosse merde glairieuse...

Bon en même temps ils peuvent se le permettre. Parce qu'eux ils sortent de vrais bons jeux.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Bon en même temps ils peuvent se le permettre. Parce qu'eux ils sortent *des jeux qui font vendre des magazines*.


Corrigé. Non ne me remerciez pas.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Rockstar ils sont vraiment réglos avec les joueurs, mais alors ils font bien comprendre à la presse spécialisée qu'elle est une espèce de grosse merde glairieuse...


Pffft, à tous les coups le test ne sera pas non plus dans le Valeurs Chrétiennes et Familiales du mois d'avril  ::|: .

----------


## Vevster

> Les filles bien fuient les mecs en porsche et se jettent sur le gazier qui a son CanardPC en main, ça permet de faire le tri.


Exact  :B): 

Moi, elle m'abonne même à CPC

----------


## darkgrievous

Vu la joie que cela a été de jouer à bucheron 2009, est ce que l'on aura le droit à un test de Landwirtschafts Simulator 2009 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Corrigé. Non ne me remerciez pas.


Si seulement la couv' avait un impact sur les ventes...
Ca serait vraiment génial.

----------


## Acteon

Madworld?  ::ninja::

----------


## Froyok

> Madworld?


C'est plus un couteau dans la plaie à force, mais une amputation...  ::P: 
(Bizarre j'ai l'impression de l'avoir déjà dit...)

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, on a vu que ça a un impact négatif...
Pour l'impact positif, c'est vraiment minimal, genre de l'ordre de 5% des ventes.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le jeu en couv' a quand même une influence, non ?
Genre, le 210 avec Starcraft II devrait bien se vendre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh non...
Pas vraiment.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

5% c'est tout de même pas si négligeable. Quand même, à part de la visibilité à grande échelle, je vois pas ce qui peut vous manquer...

----------


## Froyok

> Euh non...
> Pas vraiment.


Je l'ai toujours dis, starcraft c'est nul, qui jouerais à ça...
Tsss.  ::ninja::

----------


## Archambaut

Quand je pense qu'il mettra comme d'habitude un jour de plus pour arriver dans les kiosques aixois  ::'(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Rockstar ils sont vraiment réglos avec les joueurs, mais alors ils font bien comprendre à la presse spécialisée qu'elle est une espèce de grosse merde glairieuse...
> 
> Bon en même temps ils peuvent se le permettre. Parce qu'eux ils sortent de vrais bons jeux.


Wabon ? Pourtant le côté "rebelle" de Cpc (enfin beaucoup moins lèche-cul que d'autres) devrait leur plaire nan ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben ils sont super sympas quand on les rencontre, mais ils ont des conditions et des manières de faire digne des pires japonais.

Genre l'éditeur de Blazblue qui refuse d'envoyer des versions tests PC par peur du piratage, alors que Blazblue 2 est partout en warez...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Votre intuition de pro : Red Dead Redemption un jour sur PC ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

P'tête ben qu'oui, p'tête ben qu'non. : pro :

----------


## galoustic

> P'tête ben qu'oui, p'tête ben qu'non. : pro :


:Normand: ouais  :^_^: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Eh j'espère quand même qu’à CanardPC vous n’avez pas abandonné le papier juste pour être écolo ?
> 
> Que c'est bien parce que ça vous coute des tunes ? Non parce que les factures écolo toussa, ça n'a rien d'écolo, c'est juste des frais en moins et rien de plus mais le pretexte est tellement bon.
> 
> Utiliser du papier nianiania ça n'a absolument rien de non écolo. Vous allez voir quand on va tous crever parce que Google aura numérisé tous les livres, LA FIN DU MONDE PUTAIN !  (http://www.lepapier.fr/  Je connais pas le site mais ça a l'air d'expliquer ce que je dis... )
> 
> Hmmm pardon pour le HS mais j'peux pas m'empêcher ça m'énerve. Pour la peine je pose vraiment du début du post.


Putain ouai GRIPWAL PRESIDENT!
Le papier c'est vivant, ça a une âme.
Déjà qu'on va se faire imposer les reader.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Avec toutes ces nouvelles recrues, vous ne commencez pas à vous sentir à l'étroit dans vos locaux ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Y'en a certain qui s'emboite mieux que d'autre maintenant.

----------


## punishthecat

> Y'en a certain qui s'emboite mieux que d'autre maintenant.


Je n'ai pourtant pas vu de rédacteur répondant au pseudo de "Y.Ecrou".

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Y'en a certain qui s'emboite mieux que d'autre maintenant.


Classe !  :^_^:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Classe !


J'aurai dis beauf.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout le monde s'emboîte très bien à la rédac.
Surtout les garçons d'ailleurs.

----------


## Athmos

Le concept de la chaise empilable est éternel.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui mais qui fait la première chaise maintenant que Gringo n'est plus là ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui mais qui fait la première chaise maintenant que Gringo n'est plus là ?


Sans-coeur.

----------


## L'invité

Bon quand est-ce que vous testez les remake de pokemons or et argent?
Non parce que le jeu sur PC c'est bien gentillet, mais la c'est pokemon quoi.  :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

Je refuse d'y jouer de peur de retomber dedans...

----------


## Froyok

> Je refuse d'y jouer de peur de retomber dedans...


La cure a été dur ?

----------


## L'invité

> Je refuse d'y jouer de peur de retomber dedans...


Et ta concience professionnelle, t'en fais quoi hein?  ::o: 

Si ce pokemon n'est pas teste dans CPC je me desabonne!  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et ta concience professionnelle, t'en fais quoi hein? 
> 
> Si ce pokemon n'est pas teste dans CPC je me desabonne!


Miyamoto's wohre at twelve!

Fire in the hole!  ::ninja::

----------


## L'invité

> Miyamoto's wohre at twelve!
> 
> Fire in the hole!


Satoshi Tajiri stp. Miyamoto n'a rien a voir la dedans.  :Cigare:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je refuse d'y jouer de peur de retomber dedans...





> La cure a été dur ?


Bah, tu sais, ces choses-là on en guérit jamais tout-à-fait... (bon là, faut imaginer un vieux roublard le regard tourné vers l'horizon, les yeux plissés, sinon c'est moins marrant)
Nan mais voir une jolie Doublonville toute meugnonne sur ma DS, sur des remix tout meugnons, avec un petite 3D toute meugnonne, des bêbêtes toutes meugnonnes, des dresseurs/euses toutes meugnonnes, j'ai l'impression que la nostalgie décuple l'addiction  :Emo: 
Bon et j'ai pas que ça à faire, c'est pas le tout, faut que je termine ce concours d'insectes, que je chope un badge (arène de type normal, 'tain mais ça devrait interdit par la Ligue ça  :haha: ), que j'écoute le mot de passe de l'émission de radio chais plus quoi, que je botte des culs de Rocket, que je trouve Vol, et Eclate-Roc aussi, d'ailleurs quand j'aurai Eclate-Roc faudrait que j'aille faire un tour dans les Ruines Alpha, que je dégage un Simularbre, que que que que que et ça aussi, et encore ça et pis j'oublie Surf...

PS : Fantominus évolue  :Emo: 

Edit : ah oui en fait, initialement, ce post avait pour but d'approuver un test console de Soulsilver et Heartgold.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Satoshi Tajiri stp. Miyamoto n'a rien a voir la dedans.


Satoshi Tajiri c'est la biatch de Miyamoto.  ::ninja::  de circonstance.

----------


## Jolaventur

Chaque fois que je vois: Download la rubrique à Zoulou ça me fait mal pour lui!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'aurai dis beauf.


C'était ce qu'on appelle du second degré, tu dois pas être en super forme pour pas détecter ça. :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'es pas loin ça fait 3 jours que j'ai les yeux explosés à cause de l'allergie à ce putain de printemps.  ::|:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Chaque fois que je vois: Download la rubrique à Zoulou ça me fait mal pour lui!


Comme le topic à b0b0 ?  :Emo:

----------


## Guest

> Je refuse d'y jouer de peur de retomber dedans...


Tu rates quelque chose, il est vachement bien ce remake.
TU PEUX AVOIR UN DRACAUFEU QUI TE FAIT UN CÂLIN, TU VAS TOURNER LE DOS À CA, HEIN ? HEIN ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non mais arrêté, à 31 ans je retombe dedans comme un branleur !

Et me revoilà a sortir mes fiches pour les accouplements.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> à 31 ans me revoilà a sortir mes fiches pour les accouplements.


Hum...  :tired:

----------


## Darken

Et le pire c'est quand ça part en signature ::ninja:: .

----------


## L'invité

Putain mais Pokémon quoi.  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Et le pire c'est quand ça part en signature.


 :^_^: 

En même temps la tournure de phrase était fait pour.

----------


## Darken

Gregounech a fait pire, de mémoire: 


> Ma mère tenait la carte pendant que je la montais.


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aldian

Quelle est la manière officielle de prononcer MMORPG? Perso j'épelle, mais c'est un peu chiant..

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

"Jeux pour teubés"

----------


## TheToune

> Quelle est la manière officielle de prononcer MMORPG? Perso j'épelle, mais c'est un peu chiant..


Ben t'épelle ! 
Comme la plupart des sigles  :^_^:

----------


## ducon

> Quelle est la manière officielle de prononcer MMORPG? Perso j'épelle, mais c'est un peu chiant..


Heu, meuporg ?

----------


## Froyok

> Heu, meuporg ?


Oui ça marche bien il parait.  ::ninja:: 
Comme les Feupsse ou on peut Virtuer !
http://blogs.wefrag.com/Nooky/2010/0...e-des-feupsse/

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

MeuuuuuuhPorgueugueu.

Sinon bien aimé le test de Awakening, bien que du coup bah la note est un poil élevé quand même, surtout que c'est 30 €... Habituellement je critique pas trop les notes parce qu'on s'en fout mais là y a un tel décalage entre la note et le ressenti que j'ai du mal à comprendre (et dire que je suis teubé ce serait un poil trop simple).

----------


## xheyther

Tu connais le Rasoir d'Ockham ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouais, si tu ajoutes à ça son sous titre, ça me parait plié cette affaire...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ouais, si tu ajoutes à ça son sous titre, ça me parait plié cette affaire...


Ohoh c'est sûr que les sous-titres ça veut tout dire. Retarded hum ?  ::rolleyes:: *

Sinon pour répondre à xheyther : sache qu'à l'heure à laquelle j'ai posté j'étais _au travail_, en train d'essayer de ne pas m'endormir, un peu comme là maintenant... Et que, non seulement je ne me suis absolument pas relu mais, en plus, mon état ne m'a pas forcément permis de coucher, de bonne façon, mes pensées (enfin c'est dans l'autre sens mais on s'en fout). 
Et non moi je n'ai pas le temps de me retaper tous tes messages pour essayer de jouer au plus malin (enfin là c'est plutôt au plus con, l'intervention suivant la tienne démontrant l'intérêt de la remarque et du niveau de réponse qu'elle attire) et y trouver des erreurs de style. 
Et pour finir mon message s'adressait à l'auteur de l'article, ce n'est pas pour rien.

----------


## xheyther

Nan mais si tu veux pas qu'on lise tes messages, faut pas poster sur un forum hein. On m'a dit que je pouvais lire même les messages qui me sont pas adresser personnellement !

Maintenant si tu veux que je t'aide à relâcher la pression, parce que là tu as l'air en colère et que tu es fatigué, je peux même t'indiquer des message ou j'ai l'air con. Y'en a beaucoup (et même des quelques pages avant  ::o:  ) ! Si après tu dors mal parce que tu te seras énervé, je me sentirais coupable (sisisisisi, promis).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Hum tu donnes trop d'importance à nos messages si tu penses que ton intervention peut motiver une quelconque forme de colère. A la limite il y a des messages qui m'agacent (suivez mon regard) mais c'est encore faible comme sentiment...
Sinon c'est juste que je croyais qu'on était sur un des rares sujets à peu prés sérieux et pas trop pollués du forum... Maintenant c'est pas le sujet fin du hs pour ma part.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je reviens trèèèèèèèèèèèèès tardivement sur le papier culture relatif au restaurant "Chez Papa".
Etait-il question d'un établissement situé à Romainville?
J'espère que non car il y en avait bien un mais il est à l'abandon depuis facilement plus d'un an vu l'état.

----------


## alx

C'est une chaîne, y'en a une petite dizaine à Paris.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je suis d'ailleurs allé y'a deux semaines à celui près de Mercadet-Poissonnier, le patron est super sympa, il nous a payé le vin car il voulait gouter une bouteille qu'il venait de recevoir, et à sortie une prune de Souillac en fin de repas, elle était MORTELLE.

Une très bonne adresse.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je suis d'ailleurs allé y'a deux semaines à celui près de Mercadet-Poissonnier, le patron est super sympa, il nous a payé le vin car il voulait gouter une bouteille qu'il venait de recevoir, et à sortie une prune de Souillac en fin de repas, elle était MORTELLE.
> 
> Une très bonne adresse.


Mais c'est con pour celui de Romainville. Ça aurait été le pied pour me faire inviter par mes prestataires, vu que je vais coordonner des travaux en face.

----------


## ShinSH

Pour info celui d'Opera est pitoyable, un vin blanc qui semble coupé à l'eau, des serveurs pas aimables, et mes tartines de foie gras m'ont donné envie de vomir.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pour info celui d'Opera est pitoyable, un vin blanc qui semble coupé à l'eau, des serveurs pas aimables, et mes tartines de foie gras m'ont donné envie de vomir.


Merci pour.  :;):

----------


## Airwalkmax

Threanor ne s'en sort toujours pas avec sa  toxoplasmose du caribou ?

----------


## picha67

> Acheter CanardPC c'est comme avoir une porsche commerce équitable, mais en mieux.


Que c'est beau. 
<applause>

----------


## Diwydiant

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été dis, mais vous-êtes au courant que CPC est cité come exemple dans le nouvel exemplaire du *tousse tousse* magasine du Maque Do ?

J'y étais dans la semaine, je prends un exemplaire en passant (avec Iron Man 2 en couv'), et dans le sommaire je vois un dossier "Zombie"...

Je feuillette, et je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait des dizaines de références à CPC "Le magasine numéro 1 des jeux vidéos en France"... 


Bon, je n'ai pas pu lire l'article correctement, ni le ramener chez moi (saleté de sauce barbecue de mes [H.C.], mais je me demandais si c'est un des membres de l'équipe qui l'avait rédigé, si vous avez donné une quelconque autorisation, ou si c'est un plagiat éhonté, mais qui fini par vous faire de la pub gratos...

 :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été dis, mais vous-êtes au courant que CPC est cité come exemple dans le nouvel exemplaire du *tousse tousse* magasine du Maque Do ?
> 
> J'y étais dans la semaine, je prends un exemplaire en passant (avec Iron Man 2 en couv'), et dans le sommaire je vois un dossier "Zombie"...
> 
> Je feuillette, et je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait des dizaines de références à CPC "Le magasine numéro 1 des jeux vidéos en France"... 
> 
> 
> Bon, je n'ai pas pu lire l'article correctement, ni le ramener chez moi (saleté de sauce barbecue de mes [H.C.], mais je me demandais si c'est un des membres de l'équipe qui l'avait rédigé, si vous avez donné une quelconque autorisation, ou si c'est un plagiat éhonté, mais qui fini par vous faire de la pub gratos...


Ils doivent bien ça à Boulon.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ils doivent bien ça à Boulon.


Il fait des infidélités à Burger King ?

 :tired:

----------


## redsensei

> Il fait des infidélités à Burger King ?


Il faut quand même quitter le pays pour pouvoir en trouver du BK.  :tired:

----------


## Ashraam

Un dossier ou un aperçu est il prévu pour des jeux indé comme Monaco ou Devil Tuning Fork ?

----------


## Woulfo

Juste une petite question sans intêret, qui sert à rien mais que je pose, est-ce que la rédaction aime Mcdo ? Parce que j'ai lu le mag de mcdo et yavaitn dossier sur les jeux de zombies et zavaient demandés conseil à la rédaction de CPC !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Juste une petite question sans intêret, qui sert à rien mais que je pose, est-ce que la rédaction aime Mcdo ? Parce que j'ai lu le mag de mcdo et yavaitn dossier sur les jeux de zombies et zavaient demandés conseil à la rédaction de CPC !


Quick>>>M'cdale!

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben on aime bien quand mac do nous fat de la pub en tout cas.

----------


## Woulfo

> Ben on aime bien quand mac do nous fat de la pub en tout cas.


Mais le dossier était sympa mais ça m'a fait rire en plus ils disaient :  Canard PC le magazine numéro 1 de jeu vidéo PC.  ::wub::

----------


## Scorbut

Pourquoi ne pas revenir à la gestion des news sur le site comme à l'époque pré-Rabot ?

Depuis que vous avez embauchés vous pouvez pas dédier un rédacteur pour newser pendant un ou deux mois à tour de rôle ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Plutôt crever.

----------


## Scorbut

T'en gardes un mauvais souvenir ?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, je venais de me mettre en ménage et plutôt que de vivre avec ma copine, je passais mon temps à écrire des news.
Ca a été très formateur, souvent rigolo mais je ne souhaite ça à personne.

Et puis je préfère faire un super magazine et laisser crever le site plutôt que de faire un site moyen et un magazine médiocre. Déjà qu'on est en train de les pressurer pour leur faire cracher des Hors Séries pas MMO.

----------


## Scorbut

Été 2006, Boulon découvre Company of Heroes et nous le fait partager  ::): 

C'est quand même dommage le manque de news sur le site.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hein ?
Tiens ça me fait penser que Ruse c'est génial.
On va vous pourrir la vie avec encore plus qu'avec COH ou Act of War.

----------


## Scorbut

Il me semblait que c'était pendant cette période où tu étais le newseur attitré et que tu nous faisais partagé ton enthousiasme pour ce jeu.
L'eau a coulé sous les ponts depuis.  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah... Ca c'était pire putain. J'avais oublié, merci.
Encore newser deux ou trois nuits par semaine ok d'accord.
Mais putain quand j'ai passé les vacances à newser comme un connard alors que mes bien-aimés collègues mais néanmoins branleurs se détendaient peinard, ça m'a bien aigri.

Remarquer dans le 211, j'ai même pas écrit une page.
C'est un juste retour des choses !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ben on aime bien quand mac do nous fat de la pub en tout cas.


Un lapsus se cacherait-il dans cette phrase ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est quand même dommage le manque de news sur le site.


C'est parce que à un moment j'avais la flemme, après je jouais à RUSE comme un gros porc, après j'avais plein de taff, et là je suis en vacs et j'ai un truc à faire.
Et quand je regarde l'actualité y a que des trucs chiants.

Tiens allez hop, des trucs au pif :
Y a un rockband special green day qui sort, Machinarium ne sera pas sur lexbox live, l'édition collector de Splinter Cell passe de $80 à $70, un crack permet de jouer à Dead or Alive avec toutes les filles à poil, Crysis 2 s'exhibe avec des trailers dont chaque vidéo se concurrence pour l'award de la qualité la plus médiocre, le 3° F.E.A.R. opte pour le ridicule titre F.3.A.R., Heavy Rain s'est vendu à 1 million d'exemplaires, y a des millions de vidéos promotionnelles de Red Dead Redemption.

Moi ça m'emmerde.

Ah si, y a 2.5 millions de gens qui ont acheté le DLC de Modern Warfare 2.
5 maps multi, 15€.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah si, y a 2.5 millions de gens qui ont acheté le DLC de Modern Warfare 2.
> 5 maps multi, 15€.


Dont 2 ou 3 qui viennent de CoD 4.

----------


## ElGato

Notez, c'est vrai que c'est peut-être pas la peine de s'emmerder à newser quelques trucs sur lesquels vous serez jamais les premiers ni les mieux renseignés.
À la rigueur, sur les jeux dans lesquels vous vous impliquez directement genre TF2, ça vaut le coup, mais sinon...

Tout ça dit sans méchanceté hein, mais ça permettrait de mettre plus en avant les trucs plus à part (Canard BD par exemple) et ça vous ferait peut-être gagner du temps, des thunes, ça vous éviterait un peu le sentiment de mauvaise conscience en chaque début de news (elles commencent en général par "ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas newsé...")

Vous aurez jamais la puissance de frappe d'un JV.fr et ses milliards de newsers à la chaîne, tous identiques dans la médiocrité.
Et puis bon, Green le dit très bien, l'actualité JV c'est chiant.


Ou alors à traiter par thèmes : une série de news sur le drama Infinity Ward, etc. Du journalisme total quoi, avec du recul et tout le bordel.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou alors faut retrouver Rabot  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Et puis je préfère faire un super magazine et laisser crever le site plutôt que de faire un site moyen et un magazine médiocre.


Et revenir à cette belle époque où l'on était que des porte-monnaie et des numéros d'abonnés.

----------


## Froyok

> Notez, c'est vrai que c'est peut-être pas la peine de s'emmerder à newser quelques trucs sur lesquels vous serez jamais les premiers ni les mieux renseignés.
> À la rigueur, sur les jeux dans lesquels vous vous impliquez directement genre TF2, ça vaut le coup, mais sinon...
> 
> Tout ça dit sans méchanceté hein, mais ça permettrait de mettre plus en avant les trucs plus à part (Canard BD par exemple) et ça vous ferait peut-être gagner du temps, des thunes, ça vous éviterait un peu le sentiment de mauvaise conscience en chaque début de news (elles commencent en général par "ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas newsé...")
> 
> Vous aurez jamais la puissance de frappe d'un JV.fr et ses milliards de newsers à la chaîne, tous identiques dans la médiocrité.
> Et puis bon, Green le dit très bien, l'actualité JV c'est chiant.
> 
> 
> Ou alors à traiter par thèmes : une série de news sur le drama Infinity Ward, etc. Du journalisme total quoi, avec du recul et tout le bordel.


Suis d'accord pour le principe, qu'elles arrivent en retard les news ok, mais pas du tout sans façon. Ça me plait vachement de lire les news sur cpc, certes c'est du réchauffé dans un sens, mais on à la note humoristique de cpc et un nouveau point de vue.
Je dis pas non à ça moi.

Dommage que ça ne soit pas plus souvent...
Si j'avais pas un français aussi merdique je me proposerais bien, mais il me manque également un diplôme "blagues second degré" et "bon goût".  ::P:

----------


## Guest

Quand vous voulez une feature où je crache ma haine en frontpage.

Et je ferai pas de glossaire pour cette phrase, dans l'cul les neuneus !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pourquoi ne pas revenir à la gestion des news sur le site comme à l'époque pré-Rabot ?
> 
> Depuis que vous avez embauchés vous pouvez pas dédier un rédacteur pour newser pendant un ou deux mois à tour de rôle ?



Elles sont plus varié là c'est mieux 
Pis trop de news tue la news.
à l'époque Rabot j'en lisais pas la moitié.
En même temps une news Rabot c'était 5 ou 6 news normales

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et revenir à cette belle époque où l'on était que des porte-monnaie et des numéros d'abonnés.


Ah, le paradis perdu...
Le temps béni et quasi mythique où le seul contact avec les ecteurs, c'était les coups de téléphone du vendredi des belges complètement tarés qui voulaient savoir si dans le futur il faudrait plutôt acheter la Super Playstation ou la Xbox2 pour jouer au nouveau Flight Simulator...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et ceux qui passaient faire coucou à l'improviste à la rédac aussi. Quel temps béni.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah, le paradis perdu...
> Le temps béni et quasi mythique où le seul contact avec les ecteurs, c'était les coups de téléphone du vendredi des belges complètement tarés qui voulaient savoir si dans le futur il faudrait plutôt acheter la Super Playstation ou la Xbox2 pour jouer au nouveau Flight Simulator...


Et alors c'était quoi la réponse?

Moi j'ai appelé une fois et je suis tombé sur Yvan.
Donc c'était y'a longtemps.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Suis d'accord pour le principe, qu'elles arrivent en retard les news ok, mais pas du tout sans façon. Ça me plait vachement de lire les news sur cpc, certes c'est du réchauffé dans un sens,


Mouais et encore, du réchauffé pas vraiment pour des gens comme moi qui ne lisent qu'un seul site.
Déjà dans le mag je trouve les news trop court.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi j'ai jamais appelé. J'ai trop peur qu'on me répondre et de comprendre que ce sont de vrais gens.  ::sad::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi j'ai jamais appelé. J'ai trop peur qu'on me répondre et de comprendre que ce sont de vrais gens.






Spoiler Alert! 


Au tel ils sont pas drôles!

----------


## Froyok

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Au tel ils sont pas drôles!


Tu m'étonnes, se faire réveiller par le téléphone j'ai horreur de ça, alors boulon qui se lève à 14h ça m'étonne pas non plus...  ::P:

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Threanor ne s'en sort toujours pas avec sa  toxoplasmose du caribou ?


Sérieusement, qu'est-ce qu'il devient ?  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

He dropped good loot.

----------


## Crealkiller

> He dropped good loot.


Houhou  :^_^:  C'est à l'occasion de la mort de qui déjà que quelqu'un avec sortit cette magnifique phrase d'humour noir? C'était pas un joueur de WOW connus?

----------


## Neo_13

C'est bien plus vieux que WOW.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah les jeunes qui croient que le loot date de Wow... Quelle pitié.  ::'(:

----------


## TheToune

> Ah les jeunes qui croient que le loot date de Wow... Quelle pitié.


Loot peut être pas ... Mais la référence auquel semble faire allusion Boulon et bien lié à un joueur de Wow.

Par contre ca m'inquiéte vraiment qu'en à l'état de thréanor  ::O:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Loot peut être pas ... Mais la référence auquel semble faire allusion Boulon et bien lié à un joueur de Wow.


La référence dont tu parles doit être celle ci.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Houhou  C'est à l'occasion de la mort de qui déjà que quelqu'un avec sortit cette magnifique phrase d'humour noir? C'était pas un joueur de WOW connus?


La frangine d'un gros joueur qui s'était connecté sur le forum WoW pour annoncer sa mort.
Et la première réponse était : "did he drop any good loot ?".

Grosso merdo.

edit : ah non c'était le frangin.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> La frangine d'un gros joueur qui s'était connecté sur le forum WoW pour annoncer sa mort.
> Et la première réponse était : "did he drop any good loot ?".
> 
> Grosso merdo.
> 
> edit : ah non c'était le frangin.
> 
> http://forums.uniquehardware.ca/uplo...1215196654.png


Sans blague ?  ::P: 

No girls on the internet, noob.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Loot peut être pas ... Mais la référence auquel semble faire allusion Boulon et bien lié à un joueur de Wow.
> 
> Par contre ca m'inquiéte vraiment qu'en à l'état de thréanor



Ça part un peu comme à l'époque de L'ABCD nuls.
Où a chaque fois ils souhaitaient un "pront rétablissement" a Bruno Carette  ::sad::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Prout.

----------


## Scorbut

Mais ça ne nous dit pas ce que devient Thréanor.

----------


## t4nk

Ni depuis quand Néo a perdu sa couleur.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Ah les jeunes qui croient que le loot date de Wow... Quelle pitié.


Ha mais non, j'ai joué à pas mal de MMO et d'autre jeux de loot bien avant WOW... C'est juste que comme les liens cité en dessous de mon post, l'histoire ce cette phrase est bel et bien lié à WOW...

----------


## Neo_13

> Ni depuis quand Néo a perdu sa couleur.


De quoi tu parles ?

----------


## t4nk

> De quoi tu parles ?


Wuh ? En lisant la page précédente je t'ai vu passer en noir. 'tain merde, et le pire c'est que j'ai rien bu aujourd'hui.  ::sad::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais ça ne nous dit pas ce que devient Thréanor.


Il est plus ou moins mort.
Merci. Bonsoir. On parle d'autre chose.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ha mais non, j'ai joué à pas mal de MMO et d'autre jeux de loot bien avant WOW... C'est juste que comme les liens cité en dessous de mon post, l'histoire ce cette phrase est bel et bien lié à WOW...


Autant pour moi j'avais pris ton message hors-contexte. Je pars me flageller à grand coup de jeux en flash.

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Il est plus ou moins mort.
> Merci. Bonsoir. On parle d'autre chose.


On doit vraiment faire comme si de rien n'était quand on lit ça ? ::unsure::

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai aussi un peu de mal à savoir quoi dire...

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai aussi un peu de mal à savoir quoi dire...


La seule chose qui convienne à mon sens est (et je pense pas trop me planter à parler au nom de la plupart des gens postant sur ce forum) :

Nos sincères condoléances à sa famille et à ses proches. Il nous manquera.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok, je lui dirais !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je comprends plus rien.  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je comprends plus rien.


Peut-être que c'est du domaine du privé. (?)

----------


## O.Boulon

> Merci. Bonsoir. On parle d'autre chose.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En tout cas on ne peut pas parler de ton nouvel avatar ! La décence l'interdit.

----------


## O.Boulon

Arrête c'est tout moi.
Roublard, vicieux mais pourtant irrésistible.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pourtant...

----------


## Monsieur Chat



----------


## xheyther

Vous avez regardé l'intégral d'Isidore le chat malin à la rédac ?

----------


## Loopkiller01

Noooon, maintenant j'ai la musique du générique en tête.  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

A quand un dossier/retrospective sur les lolcats dans Canard PC ? Vous tireriez une flèche de cupidon dans le coeur de cible féminin  ::): .



C TRO MIGNON  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::  §§§

----------


## Frogg

Boulon a enfin trouvé un avatar classe, foutez-lui la paix!

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1e5da7d...1f1859ccac.jpg


En fait c'est juste que tu maîtrises bien ctrl+c - ctrl+v.

----------


## Silver

Z'ai une question : pour la sortie de Lost and the Damned est-ce qu'on aura droit à la photo de Boulon en blouson de cuir noir pour la couverture ?



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais si il y a la place.

  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

La dernière fois que j'étais sur la couv', personne a acheté le mag' !

----------


## Froyok

> La dernière fois que j'étais sur la couv', personne a acheté le mag' !


Pics or didn't happen !

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, mais t'es con toi.
Des fois faudrait que tu penses avant de poster des vieilles répliques archi revues partout... Poste moins, poste mieux.

Couv des sims3.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pics or didn't happen !


Si tu n'as pas vu cette couverture, c'est normal, c'est parce que tu l'avais cachée dans un FHM pour avoir l'air plus viril auprès des contrôleurs RATP.

----------


## xheyther

> Putain, mais t'es con toi.
> Des fois faudrait que tu penses avant de poster des vieilles répliques archi revues partout... Poste moins, poste mieux.
> 
> Couv des sims3.



Je te voyais plus poilu.

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Putain, mais t'es con toi.
> Des fois faudrait que tu penses avant de poster des vieilles répliques archi revues partout... Poste moins, poste mieux.


ho le pauvre ..  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

> ho le pauvre ..


Et toi t'es gentil, tu vas lire les règles du forum et tu t'aperçois que l'absence de majuscule ça coûte des points de ban.

----------


## manudrz

En plus deux points de suspension ça n'a jamais existé... M'enfin moi je dis ça je dis rien.

----------


## punishthecat

Fayot !

----------


## manudrz

Non c'est de l'humour.  ::):

----------


## Silver

> La dernière fois que j'étais sur la couv', personne a acheté le mag' !


Oui mais là on parle de viril, de crade, de poils et d'asphalte, rien à voir avec les maigrichons épilés au laser dans leur maison de poupée.  :tired:

----------


## Ze Venerable

Ok, j'ai bien compris.
Je                 ....... je me tiendrai à carreaux dorénavant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof les carreaux on s'en fiche du moment que t'as des belles majuscules et des beaux signes de ponctuation.
En particulier le point qui est mon préféré.

----------


## kilfou

Le point.
Dans la gueule ? 

Ouais facile je sais.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Couv des sims3.


Il faut l'avouer : si ce n'était pour El Gringo, je ne l'aurais pas acheté ce fameux mag'. Bon et je n'ai jamais lu de test (et de preview) aussi poilant que celui du jeu sus-cité.

----------


## Guest

> Le point.
> Dans la gueule ? 
> 
> Ouais facile je sais.


Comme ta reum !

----------


## kilfou

J'attends mieux de toi.

----------


## Guest

J'attends rien de toi.

----------


## Froyok

> Putain, mais t'es con toi.
> Des fois faudrait que tu penses avant de poster des vieilles répliques archi revues partout... Poste moins, poste mieux.
> 
> Couv des sims3.


Bah alors boulon, t'as perdu ton humour ?
Pas la peine d'être méchant.

Remarque être boulon, c'est être forcément méchant.
Comme l'orangina rouge.

----------


## Guest

> Bah alors boulon, t'as perdu ton humour ?


C'est chaud que ce soit toi qui dise ça  ::XD::

----------


## kilfou

> J'attends rien de toi.


Comme ça tu peux pas être déçu, connard arrogant.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est chaud que ce soit toi qui dise ça


Ha bon ?
Personnellement je me marre toujours quand je traine ici...
Sauf quand boulon est méchant. Mais la il était pas méchant, juste qu'il a pas compris ma blague.

----------


## Guest

> ma blague.


Voilà, c'était bien là dessus que j'attaquais. Genre un paraplégique qui dirait qu'Usain Bolt sait pas courir.

----------


## Froyok

Nan mais je suis drôle !
Mais pas pour toi...

Tss, tu ne sais pas reconnaitre le talent.

Bon je m'en vais flooder ailleurs, histoire de "poster plus pour poster moins bien".

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Oui c'est ça qui est bien sur cpc.com c'est que c'est toujours l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité. Mais pas dans le bon sens.

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai le droit de dire que l'esprit du forum s'évapore avec les vacances?

Il s'évapore en fait depuis 6mois, mais bon moi je suis juste un connard aigri alors mon avis ne compte pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan ça trolle toujours autant sur les consoles, l'esprit du forum est bien là  ::P: 

Pas de niouze sur le CPC 211 alors qu'il doit (théoriquement, dans un univers  où les lois de la distribution sont respectées) sortir aujourd'hui ?
Zoulou a encore trouvé une excuse pour ne pas faire son travail ?

----------


## olivarius

> Putain, mais t'es con toi.
> Des fois faudrait que tu penses avant de poster des vieilles répliques archi revues partout... Poste moins, poste mieux.
> 
> Couv des sims3.


C'était pour mettre en valeur Sim3  ::o: 
Ca n'a pas marché je n'ai pas été accroché  ::P:

----------


## xheyther

> J'ai le droit de dire que l'esprit du forum s'évapore avec les vacances?
> 
> Il s'évapore en fait depuis 6mois, mais bon moi je suis juste un connard aigri alors mon avis ne compte pas.


Il fait de plus en plus chaud (l'été approchant) c'est normal, tout ça va se condenser en automne et il va pleuvoir de l'esprit pour l'hiver prochain.

Un peu comme le cycle de l'eau sauf que c'est le cycle du bon esprit du forum.

----------


## ShinSH

> J'ai le droit de dire que l'esprit du forum s'évapore avec les vacances?
> 
> Il s'évapore en fait depuis 6mois, mais bon moi je suis juste un connard aigri alors mon avis ne compte pas.


Il y a des vacances?

Fichus écoliers, toujours en vacances...  ::|:

----------


## dalgwen

> J'ai le droit de dire que l'esprit du forum s'évapore avec les vacances?


D'une manière générale, l'esprit CPC ça n'existe pas, on n'est pas dans un film Hollywoodien coco !  :B):

----------


## P1nGou1N

Bon les mecs, il serait peut être temps de retirer le "n" de O.Boulon !!

----------


## BoZo

> Nan ça trolle toujours autant sur les consoles, l'esprit du forum est bien là 
> 
> Pas de niouze sur le CPC 211 alors qu'il doit (théoriquement, dans un univers  où les lois de la distribution sont respectées) sortir aujourd'hui ?
> Zoulou a encore trouvé une excuse pour ne pas faire son travail ?


Acheté aujourd'hui à Toulouse.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bon les mecs, il serait peut être temps de retirer le "n" de O.Boulon !!


Bouarf pourquoi ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Bouarf pourquoi ?


Parce que... Hum... T'es au taf' là ?

----------


## ducon

Non, et toi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, oui, évidemment.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Pas de niouze sur le CPC 211 alors qu'il doit (théoriquement, dans un univers  où les lois de la distribution sont respectées) sortir aujourd'hui ?
> Zoulou a encore trouvé une excuse pour ne pas faire son travail ?


Leak !  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Zoulou a encore trouvé une excuse pour ne pas faire son travail ?


Mon excuse c'est un NDA sur un des trucs en couv'.

----------


## dalgwen

> Bouarf pourquoi ?


Parce que tu n'as pas écrit une seule page dans le 211, fainéant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis désolé, je fais de la déformation en ce moment.
J'essaye de faire péter les carcans des nouveaux.

----------


## ShinSH

> Mon excuse c'est un NDA sur un des trucs en couv'.


XCom qui a été annoncé officiellement hier matin, je me trompe?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, t'es perspicace ! Ca te dirait d'être newseur ?

Nan, je déconne.

----------


## ShinSH

De toute façon je fais trop de fautes, ca passera pas.

----------


## Guest

Bah half aussi, mais au moins il avait du style.


 ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

Si avoir du style c'est porter une casquette...

----------


## Guest

"J'ai acheté la version collector de Dark and Light", si ça c'était pas la classe...


Hahahahaha  ::XD::

----------


## alx

> Si avoir du style c'est porter une casquette...


Porter une casquette ne suffit pas. Il faut porter une casquette et être dessiné par Couly.

----------


## Froyok

> De toute façon je fais trop de fautes, *ca* passera pas.


PAN !
Habawi...  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

> PAN !
> Habawi...


"Regardez Twilight, devenez relou."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mon excuse c'est un NDA sur un des trucs en couv'.



Si c'est X-Com, l'annonce est présente sur le net depuis mercredi je crois.

Cherche pas d'excuse  :tired: 

---------- Post ajouté à 04h37 ----------




> "Regardez Twilight, devenez relou."


Entre mater Twilight et faire le con sur un tapis de danse, c'est quoi le plus pathétique ?  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

> Entre mater Twilight et faire le con sur un tapis de danse, c'est quoi le plus pathétique ?


Ca dépend. Tu te fais des fans en regardant Twilight?

----------


## Guest

> Ca dépend. Tu te fais des fans en regardant Twilight?


Oui enfin y a des clochards qui font le poirier dans le métro qui ont des fans aussi.

----------


## ShinSH

Ouais mais eux ils puent. Bon remarque après une perf je transpire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca dépend. Tu te fais des fans en regardant Twilight?


Twilight c'est une profonde refléxion sur les tourments sociaux et sentimentaux d'une partie de la population qui ne pourra jamais profiter de séances de bronzages l'après-midi sur les plages.

Alors poupougne  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

> Twilight c'est une profonde refléxion sur les tourments sociaux et sentimentaux d'une partie de la population qui ne pourra jamais profiter de séances de bronzages l'après-midi sur les plages.
> 
> Alors poupougne


Ouais enfin les vampires ca sort la nuit, contrairement aux nerds.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Froyok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7ecbda9...d9c8d9b3f3.jpg


Je garde au chaud, je m'en servirais à l'avenir.
Merci de défendre twilight !  ::ninja::

----------


## bigoud1

C'est pourri Twillight... 1h45 de niaiseries et lenteurs sentimentales pour voir 15 min en tout de vampires et de loup-garous. Mais bon faut faire plaisir à madame...  :tired:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est pourri Titanic... 2h45 de niaiseries et lenteurs sentimentales pour voir 15 min en tout de bateau et d'iceberg. Mais bon faut faire plaisir à madame...


+1

----------


## bigoud1

> +1


 :^_^:   :;):

----------


## Froyok

> C'est pourri Twillight... 1h45 de niaiseries et lenteurs sentimentales pour voir 15 min en tout de vampires et de loup-garous. Mais bon faut faire plaisir à madame...


Non.

----------


## kilfou



----------


## bigoud1

> Non.


C'est tout ?!  ::huh:: 
Regarde plutot un film comme Dracula de Coppola, c'est très romantique sans tomber dans la mièvrerie d'un Twillight, et les acteurs sont vraiments bons en comparaison.  :;):

----------


## Froyok

Non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Non.


Dis pas de mal de ce chef d'oeuvre de Coppola ou je te rentre tes dvd de goths emos niais dans le fion.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Roh mais vos gueules.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Voilà.
Je pensais que faire les gros yeux pouvait suffire, mais visiblement nan.

----------


## xheyther

C'est pasque t'as des lunettes de soleil alors ça se voit pas !

----------


## Yorkmouth

A quand le retour d'une page consacrée aux recettes de cuisines dans Canard PC ?

----------


## alx

Y'a une recette dans le dernier numéro...

----------


## Yorkmouth

Ouais ben je l'ai pas encore acheté  :^_^:  mais c'est bon à savoir.

----------


## Rhoth

Dans le topic du 211, beaucoup de louanges et de félicitations pour ce numéro.

Mais Monsieur O. Boulon a rien écrit (ou presque) dans ce numéro.

Comment le prend il ? 

Un désaveux personnel, dépression, redoublement d'acharnement sur les nouveaux ? A l'horizon, remise en question, isolement en Ardèche pour faire le point ?

Ou succès de sa politique de formation et d'apprentissage du métier aux nouvelles recrues, sponsorisé par La Grande Récrée ? A l'horizon, pouvoir partir en vacances sereinement sachant que la rédaction est autonome 15j, isolement dans un 5 étoiles aux Bahamas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh mais je ne suis pas en vacances, au contraire.
Je fais de la déformation professionelle continue hardcore et ça me demande beaucoup beaucoup de temps.

----------


## Zepolak

Pourquoi l'être humain a-t-il une tendance naturelle à chercher des problèmes là où il n'y en a pas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Peut être parce qu'il ne sait pas que c'est le rédacteur en chef qui décide qui fait quelle page...
Et qu'un merveilleux rédac'chef sait se sacrifier pour offrir de vastes horizons aux jeunes esprits bénéficiant de sa bienveillante expérience.

----------


## Froyok

De toute façon tu as quand même un chèque à la fin du mois non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rhoth

> Pourquoi l'être humain a-t-il une tendance naturelle à chercher des problèmes là où il n'y en a pas ?


Je sais très bien qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes...

Loin de moi de supputer qu'il se tourne les pouces (ce que plusieurs  aurait pu penser !). A la rigueur ceux de ses collègues, quand ils oublient une majuscule.

C'est juste une manière détournée de poser des questions intimistes sur la rédaction, sur fond de pseudo-scandale. 
Quoi que ca donne une atmosphère de confessions, comme sur un plateau de Mireille Dumas, c'est pas top.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je suis pas en vacances, mais je glande pas grand chose quand même !

----------


## Euklif

Les retours du sondage du HS hard 4 ont été/sont suffisamment nombreux? Puis tant qu'a faire, ils vous confortent dans vos choix? Et y a pas un esclave supplémentaire prêt à les aider? Ils me paraissent peu nombreux à être exploiter sur ces HS ^^

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## kilfou

Son Nemesis Vilain, c'est Ultra-Goy ?  ::O:

----------


## jpjmarti

Je passe à Paris un court instant avec mes loups. Je me pointe au 11 bd des filles du calvaire : rien, nada, néant ! J'appelle au 118000, on me confirme l'adresse, on me met en relation téléphonique. Je tombe sur une boîte à message coffee union, boîte qui se dit pleine.

Où est coffee union ?

Deux enfants en larmes, une mère déçue, un père au statut vacillant !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais ils ont fermé.
Certains insinuent que cette disparition est liée à la découverte par des clients d'une troublante ressemblance entre les Doony's Surgelés et de leurs donuts.

Mais c'est du conditionnel.

----------


## Acteon

Ben quand j'y suis passé y'a 6 mois il parlait déjà de fermer.
Mal situé qu'il disait, qu'il avait pas assez de monde toussa quoi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le dernier album de Cypress Hill est une bouse innommable ?
Je suis au bord de la dépression là.

edit : aaaaaaaaaaah, pendant que je tapais la tracklist est passé sur un morceau avec un featuring de... Pitbull  :WTF: 
Ok je démissionne de cpc, vous envoie mon drapeau breton en recommandé, et vais m'exiler dans un monastère dans l'Himalaya pour écouter des chants tibétains.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le dernier album de Cypress Hill est une bouse innommable ?
> Je suis au bord de la dépression là.
> 
> edit : aaaaaaaaaaah, pendant que je tapais la tracklist est passé sur un morceau avec un featuring de... Pitbull 
> Ok je démissionne de cpc, vous envoie mon drapeau breton en recommandé, et vais m'exiler dans un monastère dans l'Himalaya pour écouter des chants tibétains.


Tu penseras a moi :

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ouais ils ont fermé.
> Certains insinuent que cette disparition est liée à la découverte par des clients d'une troublante ressemblance entre les Doony's Surgelés et de leurs donuts.
> 
> Mais c'est du conditionnel.


Mince.  ::O: 
Tu te fournis où maintenant?

Et où va-t-on faire la prochaine IRL Paris?

----------


## Euklif

> http://nextround.net/wp-content/uplo...costume11.jpeg


A ce point? Hum...
Va falloir que je pense a demander une couv' en dur tant qu'a faire ^^

----------


## Conan3D

Pourquoi y'a qu'une grille de mots croisés?

Pourquoi les couvertures de mes CPC se détachent tout le temps?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi y'a qu'une grille de mots croisés?


Si tu veux je fais pas les miennes, je peux te les envoyer.



C'est plus une demande qu'une question mais quand vous donnez la config utilisée pour faire tourner un jeu avec x réglages et le résultat obtenu, ce serait bien de préciser la résolution. À moins que ce soit toujours la même, je ne sais pas ce que vous avez comme matos.

----------


## Froyok

> Pourquoi les couvertures de mes CPC se détachent tout le temps?


Parce que tu le maltraite ?  :tired:  *appel la spa, sauvons les lapins !*
Pour ma part elles se sont jamais détachées.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Parce que tu le maltraite ?  *appel la spa, sauvons les lapins !*
> Pour ma part elles se sont jamais détachées.


Il arrive parfois que l'agrafage soit foireux.
Je vérifie toujours avant d'acheter.

----------


## Rhoth

> Pourquoi les couvertures de mes CPC se détachent tout le temps?



Elles ne se détachent jamais pour ma part. Et pourtant ca bourlingue dans des sacs à dos, repliés sur eux meme parfois, roulés aussi.

La seule explication est que tu es un sagouin de la pire espèce.
Sinon tu peux acheter un Ipad et lire ton CPC au format numérique. La couverture ne risque pas de se détacher. Mais bon t'auras un Ipad, et ca c'est moche.

----------


## Manath

> Mais bon t'auras un Ipad, et ca c'est moche.


C'est surtout son portefeuille qui va se détacher...

----------


## Scorbut

> Ouais ils ont fermé.
> Certains insinuent que cette disparition est liée à la découverte par des clients d'une troublante ressemblance entre les Doony's Surgelés et de leurs donuts.
> 
> Mais c'est du conditionnel.



C'est vrai que la ressemblance était troublante.

"On fait venir les matières premières des Pays-Bas"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

J'en connais un qui doit courir tout nu dans la rédac !  :^_^: 
http://www.nofrag.com/2010/avr/23/34330/

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'attend de voir ce qu'ils vont pondre après tant d'années... Je suis plus fan aveugle, j'ai grandi.  :Cigare: 


PUTAIN DEAD ISLAND MEEEEERDE !!!  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> J'attend de voir ce qu'ils vont pondre après tant d'années... Je suis plus fan aveugle, j'ai grandi. 
> 
> 
> PUTAIN DEAD ISLAND MEEEEERDE !!!


C'était pas Boulon qui avait fait la la denrière preview tout excité ?
Bah, je vais aller rouvrir tous mes ca,ard, je saurais la vérité !

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'en connais un qui doit courir tout nu dans la rédac ! 
> http://www.nofrag.com/2010/avr/23/34330/


Pareil, j'ai halluciné en voyant cette news. Dead Island est pas si dead que ça en fait  :Bave:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Le problème est qu'il va arriver après la bataille et qu'il risque de n'être rien d'autre qu'un énième zomblard shooter.

----------


## Froyok

Clair qu'il va accuser de son âge la...
Mais vu la mode des zombis, il risque quand même de plaire.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Le problème est qu'il va arriver après la bataille et qu'il risque de n'être rien d'autre qu'un énième zomblard shooter.


Perso ça me suffit (mais je suis très con, aussi). 
Ile + zombies, je prends. 
C'est comme post-apo + masques à gaz  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloween

> Ouais ils ont fermé.
> Certains insinuent que cette disparition est liée à la découverte par des clients d'une troublante ressemblance entre les Doony's Surgelés et de leurs donuts.
> 
> Mais c'est du conditionnel.


Non c'est pas ça. 
Mon service a déménagé de gare de Lyon à Gare d'Austerlitz. 
Du coup le revendeur de rondelles au sucre et à l'huile a perdu de son chiffre d'affaire et moi 2 kilos sur 95

Adieu Donuts à la banane ...

Pour me consoler il me reste le super t-shirt moulant décathlon conseillé par Boulon et sensé rendre super musclé.
(Je dis bien "sensé"... ma femme en rigole encore)  :;):

----------


## jpjmarti

> Non c'est pas ça. 
> Mon service a déménagé de gare de Lyon à Gare d'Austerlitz. 
> Du coup le revendeur de rondelles au sucre et à l'huile a perdu de son chiffre d'affaire et moi 2 kilos sur 95
> 
> Adieu Donuts à la banane ...
> 
> Pour me consoler il me reste le super t-shirt moulant décathlon conseillé par Boulon et sensé rendre super musclé.
> (Je dis bien "sensé"... ma femme en rigole encore)


J'avais été tenté par le même T-shirt. Il semble qu'il ne servirait donc, dans mon cas également, qu'à amuser ma femme. En même temps, femme qui rit....

----------


## Jolaventur

> En même temps, femme qui rit....


Femme qui ne parle pas?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> En même temps, femme qui rit....


...n'amasse pas mousse.

----------


## Nelfe

Est ce que vous avez eu vent d'une hypothétique potentielle possibilité que Red Dead Redemption arrive sur PC ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Mais c'est carrément crédible.
Ils ont pris la peine de sortir Bully, alors...

----------


## ShinSH

Enfin c'est dans le cas où la majorité de l'équipe de développement ne se soit pas fait la malle... Il ne faut pas oublier qu'un scandale a éclaté vis à vis du traitement des salariés ayant bossé sur le jeu.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais c'est carrément crédible.
> Ils ont pris la peine de sortir Bully, alors...


Il y a intérêt sinon j'arrête de respirer.

---------- Post ajouté à 14h26 ----------




> Enfin c'est dans le cas où la majorité de l'équipe de développement ne se soit pas fait la malle... Il ne faut pas oublier qu'un scandale a éclaté vis à vis du traitement des salariés ayant bossé sur le jeu.


Ouais bla bla bla.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Enfin c'est dans le cas où la majorité de l'équipe de développement ne se soit pas fait la malle... Il ne faut pas oublier qu'un scandale a éclaté vis à vis du traitement des salariés ayant bossé sur le jeu.


Non. Rien à voir.
C'est rarement les équipes de développement originales qui développent les conversions.

----------


## galoustic

> Il y a intérêt sinon j'arrête de respirer.


Idem, j'ai presque été tenté d'acheter une console à cause/grâce à ce jeu.
Les retours de la version console doivent être bons donc ? et quid de la partie multijoueur ? En tout cas, vous allez nous préparer un test console, non ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Idem, j'ai presque été tenté d'acheter une console à cause/grâce à ce jeu.
> Les retours de la version console doivent être bons donc ? et quid de la partie multijoueur ? En tout cas, vous allez nous préparer un test console, non ?


La version console sors fin mai mais la messe est déjà plus ou moins dite, pour ma part je n'adresse plus la parole aux gens qui vont le prendre sur console.

----------


## Nelfe

Ça serait le pied qu'ils le passent sur PC quand même (et pas une conversion taillée à coup de serpe comme les derniers Rockstar, mais quelque chose de beau)  :Emo: 
J'ai envie de jouer mon bon, ma brute et mon côté truand.

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'info n'est pas toute récente, vous avez un peu des nouvelles de Grim Dawn, H&S développé par les anciens de Titan Quest, utilisant le moteur de TQ/IT, annoncé comme plutôt plus sanglant et speed que TQ, sur steam, au prix de Torchlight, et sensé sortir en 2011 ?

Tous ces éléments c'est un peu le dossier de presse, je demande votre avis à vous  ::): .

----------


## alx

> pour ma part je n'adresse plus la parole aux gens qui vont le prendre sur console.


Salut ! A dans un an, un an et demi.

----------


## Mark Havel

Il y a des rédactrices à CanardPC, maintenant ?

(voir tout en bas, au paragraphe contrôle technique)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ben c'est pas nouveau...

----------


## Chipatama

Moi je me demandais, à quand une seconde chance (et donc un re-test) à Darkfall Online ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahahahahahahah !
"Bonzour, j'aimerais un nouveau test de Hulk parce que moi j'aime".

Monsieur Kahn, la balle est dans votre camps.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon pas d'infos concernant Grim  Dawn parce que moi j'aime ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le Journalisme Total n'est plus ce qu'il était.

Je vais supplier Agar puisque c'est comme ça.

Merci  ::): .

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca servira à rien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Cette rédaction est dictatoriale  ::): .

Ca y est, vous avez bouclé le 212 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a un bail.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ahahahahahahah !
> "Bonzour, j'aimerais un nouveau test de Hulk parce que moi j'aime".
> 
> Monsieur Kahn, la balle est dans votre camps.


Messieurs les Anglais, merci d'avoir tiré les premiers. Du coup je vais pouvoir apporter une réponse gentille, construite et pleine d'humanité.





> Moi je me demandais, à quand une seconde chance  (et donc un re-test) à Darkfall Online ?


Pour être franc j'y pense depuis un moment, mais pas pour Darkfall en particulier.
J'aimerai tenter le _"On y joue encore"_ version MMO à gadin pour faire le point quand de l'eau et des patchs sont passés sous les ponts.
Par contre le fait d'en reparler ne veut pas forcément dire youpi on aime, mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre ça peut être intéressant de voir comment certains ont mené leur barque.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sinon pas d'infos concernant Grim  Dawn parce que  moi j'aime ?


La vache, j'avais pas vu que tu avais supplié ici aussi.




> Cette rédaction est dictatoriale .


Euh, non, pas particulièrement... Simplement, on n'a aucune info sur _Grim Dawn_, on ne va pas en inventer.

Sinon, comme je l'ai dit dans le message sur ton profil, je suis prêt à parier un menu maxi best-of que _GD_ ne sortira jamais. J'espère me tromper parce que ce jeu me fait bien envie mais franchement, les développeurs qui mendient, ça n'inspire pas confiance.

----------


## M.Rick75

Passons aux choses *vraiment* sérieuses et intéressantes:
Vous avez des news sur la Oddbox de machin Lanning?
C'était annoncé pour cette année mais y a pas un screen des portages, de news. C'est louche, non?

----------


## L'invité

Juste pour vous rappelez que le -4/10 devait être cumulatif avec le prochain jeu de super heros de SEGA (qui devait donc être noté sur 6).

J'espere que vous oublierez pas de prendre ça en compte pour Iron Man 2.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et c'est moi le traître, parait-il... :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Y a un bail.


Wait? Wut?  ::O: 

Z'ètes pas à la bourre?

Même pas charrette?

Tout se perd de nos jours.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Juste pour vous rappelez que le -4/10 devait être cumulatif avec le prochain jeu de super heros de SEGA (qui devait donc être noté sur 6).
> 
> J'espere que vous oublierez pas de prendre ça en compte pour Iron Man 2.


Il sort que sur 360.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai un peu perdu le fil, pouvez-vous me rappeler si aux dernières nouvelles Fable 2 doit sortir, ou pas, sur PC un jour ?

----------


## Nelfe

> J'ai un peu perdu le fil, pouvez-vous me rappeler si aux dernières nouvelles Fable 2 doit sortir, ou pas, sur PC un jour ?





> Non.
> Mais c'est carrément crédible.
> Ils ont pris la peine de sortir Bully, alors...


Je pense que ça fonctionne aussi pour Fable 2  ::ninja::

----------


## lokideath

Ils sont déjà en train de travailler sur le 3, ca me parait un peu cuit.

----------


## L'invité

> Il sort que sur 360.


Vous l'avez échappé belle.
Mais résultat j'ai raté une bonne tranche de rigolade je crois...  ::sad:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 21h04 ----------




> Et c'est moi le traître, parait-il...


 :tired: 

Je n'écouterai pas un Sale Putain de Traître.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fable 2  je pense qu'il aurait été annoncé depuis le temps...
Ptain un des jeux qui m'a poussé à prendre une 360 quoi, s'il le sorte je me met dans un coin et je rage !

----------


## Frypolar

> Fable 2  je pense qu'il aurait été annoncé depuis le temps...
> Ptain un des jeux qui m'a poussé à prendre une 360 quoi, s'il le sorte je me met dans un coin et je rage !


Je comprends mieux ton sous-titre  :tired: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je comprends mieux ton sous-titre .


Et encore, il a pas parlé de sa passion secrète pour Fallout 3.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan là j'peux pas accepter, ça va trop loin dans les insultes.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Nan là j'peux pas accepter, ça va trop loin dans les insultes.


Moi j'aime Fallout 3 et j'en ai pas honte. Ça fait même un bout de temps que je pense à faire un post là dessus d'ailleurs, car c'est loin d'être un si mauvais jeux que ça, et loin d'être un si mauvais Fallout que ça!

Mais jusqu'à maintenant j'ai toujours eu la flemme de le faire.
A noter que je suis pourtant un fan des premiers aussi...

Bref sur ce forum on à l'impression que c'est le diable incarné  ::O:  et qu'on est des hérétiques si on l'aime  ::P: 

Attention je parle du jeux de base, pas des DLC.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Aïeaïeaïeaïeaïeaïeaïe.

----------


## L'invité

> Moi j'aime Fallout 3 et j'en ai pas honte. Ça fait même un bout de temps que je pense à faire un post là dessus d'ailleurs, car c'est loin d'être un si mauvais jeux que ça,


Jusque la ça va. Ca peut se defendre.



> et loin d'être un si mauvais Fallout que ça!
> 
> Mais jusqu'à maintenant j'ai toujours eu la flemme de le faire.
> A noter que je suis pourtant un fan des premiers aussi...
> 
> Bref sur ce forum on à l'impression que c'est le diable incarné  et qu'on est des hérétiques si on l'aime 
> 
> Attention je parle du jeux de base, pas des DLC.


Par contre la tout ce que tu mérites c'est la pendaison haut et court.  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

Alors Mud Tv s'annonce comment en version complète ?

----------


## Rorschach

Tiens , question que je me suis posé en regardant l'édito du dernier numéro.

Mon abonnement est en train de se finir et je suis en train de voir si je vais me réabonner. 

Dans l'hypothèse ou je reprends un abonnement de 2 ans et dans l'hypothèse ou vous passez en mensuel pendant cette période; dans la troisième hypothèse ou le prix du canard n'est pas doublé, comment ça se passe pour les abonnés ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Hein ?
Bah ça se passera pas.
C'était une parabole, un texte à clefs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ceci n'est pas une question mais un cri :
"Leave Mr Chat alooooone! Leave him alooooone!"

----------


## Rorschach

> Hein ?
> Bah ça se passera pas.
> C'était une parabole, un texte à clefs.


Merci de la réponse rapide.

Je ne savais pas ou s'arrêtait la parabole et ou commençait une éventuelle réflexion sur le sujet.

----------


## Narm

> Merci de la réponse rapide.
> 
> Je ne savais pas ou s'arrêtait la parabole et ou commençait une éventuelle réflexion sur le sujet.


Au moment où est mis en avant les avantages d'être un bimensuel ?

----------


## Phenixy

La presse à côté de la rédac n'a même pas de CPC, c'est un scandale.  ::(: 

Je songe à PQfier sa devanture.

----------


## Crealkiller

Il a ptete tout vendu?  ::huh::  ::lol::

----------


## JeP

Tiens j'ai une question, Omar Boulon t'avais parlé de testé Heavy Rain dans un numéro, en mettant toute la rédac sur le coup pour avoir le plus d'avis possible, tout ça tout ça, et finalement... non ? 
Je peux voir pourquoi vous avez préféré pas le faire mais je suis curieux.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Trop de choses plus intéressantes à faire pour tirer sur une ambulance enflammée se dirigeant à tombeau ouvert vers un précipice garni de piques, de mines et de phospore blanc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu hu mauvaise langue, il a récolté tellement de bonnes notes partout tssss.
Et  Red Dead Redemption ? Il ne  "mériterait" pas son petit test dans Cpc celui-là ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tiens j'ai une question, Omar Boulon t'avais parlé de testé Heavy Rain  dans un numéro, en mettant toute la rédac sur le coup pour avoir le plus  d'avis possible, tout ça tout ça, et finalement... non ? 
> Je peux voir pourquoi vous avez préféré pas le faire mais je suis  curieux.





> Non.
> Trop de choses plus intéressantes à faire pour tirer sur une ambulance enflammée se dirigeant à tombeau ouvert vers un précipice garni de piques, de mines et de phospore blanc.


Cette réponse ainsi formulée fait que je poursuis l'aventure CPC, malgré la profusion de jeux qui ne m'intéressent pas.
Hang on!

---------- Post ajouté à 13h52 ----------




> Hu hu mauvaise langue, il a récolté tellement de bonnes notes partout tssss.
> Et  Red Dead Redemption ? Il ne  "mériterait" pas son petit test dans Cpc celui-là ?


C'est pourtant clair.

----------


## O.Boulon

Red Dead Redemption, ouais on va le tester.
Et, là, je vais me remettre sur Alan Wake.

----------


## Anton

Si tu veux parler de RDR, oublie pas de passer sur le topic  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Pourquoi ?

----------


## Anton

Pour en... parler  :tired:  
Comme tu parles de Alpha Protocol par exemple, quoi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouais mais ton topic c'est sur consoles. On s'en fout, la majorité des gars ici l'attendent sur pc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais depuis que j'ai vu les vidéos, j'vais attendre de savoir s'il sort sur PC. Parce que le framerate de m.... sur consoles.

----------


## Anton

Evidemment qu'il sortira sur PC, ils ont même sorti Bully  ::ninja::  Mais quand et adapté comment...
Mais comme la rédac le testera sur une console, et pas dans 1 an je subodore, le topic est donc là au cas où. 'fin bref je dis juste ça pour que les canards puissent trouver une info centralisée quoi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan mais je disais pas ça pour relancer la gueguerre débile. Je voulais juste dire qu'on est lecteurs d'un mag de passionnés pc et que la majorité des lecteurs attendent le test probablement mythique de ce jeu probablement mythique, sur pc.
De même pour le topic qui centralisera les infos sur RDR, ce ne sera, à terme, pas celui sur consoles, mais celui sur pc. Comme pour GTAIV.

----------


## Anton

Ok  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan mais je disais pas ça pour relancer la gueguerre débile. Je voulais juste dire qu'on est lecteurs d'un mag de passionnés pc et que la majorité des lecteurs attendent le test probablement mythique de ce jeu probablement mythique, sur pc.


Mouais nan. Comme pour GTA4, si portage il devait y avoir, le jeu serait de toute manière probablement identique (à part pour le côté technique). PErso j'attend quand même le test consoles pour voir ce que ça vaut, et savoir si ça vaut la peine de s'impatienter comme un sale gosse.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais aujourd'hui, malgré le démarrage catastrophique, la version PC de GTA IV est la meilleur des 3.

----------


## Anton

Le débat est loin d'être aussi tranché pour beaucoup, face à San Andreas, vanilla comme moddé, quand même (si par "meilleur des 3" t'entends les GTA3).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan des 3 versions (360,PS3,PC).

----------


## Anton

Ah  ::o:  Désolé. 

Ouais forcément à la longue si le patchage suit et l'adaptation est un minimum professionnelle, la version PC finit par l'emporter. D'ailleurs autant on nous a tartiné sur le pourquoi du comment GTA4 était une exclu, autant on n'a à ma connaissance aucune info sur la non version PC de RDR. 
Et ça, pour moi c'est aussi une manière de se foutre de la gueule des gens, d'autant plus quand on se veut en marge du système comme les Houser Brothers. On ne parle pas de la version PC, donc à l'instant T elle n'existe pas et n'est pas censée exister, donc hop achat [sur] console. Et un beau jour, paf, on "apprend" que finalement si, une fois en fait que le jeu a été suffisamment amorti chez les consoleux, on peut alors se permettre de jeter du pain aux PCistes, ces sales pirates ingrats  ::|: 
Pigeons comme tous ceux qui ont acheté une X360 pour Mass Effect, qu'on jurait-crachait ne pas adapter sur PC  ::|: 

Hem désolé, phase noire à nouveau là, ça déteint un peu...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah ouep mais c'est ça le business. Leurs business.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah ça c'est le problème des consoleux hein, faut pas être si naïf  :tired:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Nan des 3 versions (360,PS3,PC).


Ah bah oui parceque sinon les 3 meilleurs c'est dans l'ordre: Vice city, GTA3, et San andreas  ::ninja::  

Les puristes oseront peu-être mettre le 2 dans le top 3 aussi xD

----------


## JeP

> Non.
> Trop de choses plus intéressantes à faire pour tirer sur une ambulance enflammée se dirigeant à tombeau ouvert vers un précipice garni de piques, de mines et de phospore blanc.


Oké, c'est bien ce que je pensais. Ca aurait été intéressant d'avoir votre avis vu tout ce qui a été dit dessus, mais bon, c'est dispensable  :;):

----------


## Frogg

Question cruciale: avez-vous zigouillé le responsable de l'agrafage déplorable de votre très estimable magazine? Ca me fend le cœur à chaque numéro, même si je suis soigneux et tout.

Si comme je le soupçonne Monsieur Chat est systématiquement de corvée d'agrafage manuel après chaque bouclage, pourriez-vous lui en acheter une pour gaucher avec assistance pneumatique, histoire qu'il puisse enfin faire du travail propre?

ps: vous avez pas de recours pour des problèmes de qualité de ce genre?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Y aura-t'il un dossier sur les rogue-likes ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y en a déjà eu je crois...

----------


## Nelfe

> Y en a déjà eu je crois...


Tu crois bien.

----------


## xheyther

Ça avait même fait jaser sur le thread du dit numéro comme quoi c'était trop con d'avoir gaspiller des pages sur ce truc là (à moins que ce ne fut pour les deux tests parut récemment).

----------


## Sannom

> Pigeons comme tous ceux qui ont acheté une X360 pour Mass Effect, qu'on  jurait-crachait ne pas adapter sur PC


A la décharge de Bioware, il n'y pas eu changement d'éditeur entre-temps?

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain toi, je te croise je te pète la gueule.
Je viens de faire une recherche sur ton post et ça m'a niqué la tête.

Va lire les règles du forum et remercie moi de t'avoir éviter un ban.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Omar est méchant. 

Allons quoi la musique adoucie les moeurs : Omar.

----------


## Anton

> A la décharge de Bioware, il n'y pas eu changement d'éditeur entre-temps?


Rachetés par EA, ouais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AU moins ils n'ont pas été racheté par Activision  ::siffle:: 

Sinon toujours pas de HS autre qu'Hardware dans les tuyaux ? Maintenant que vous avez plein de nouveaux esclaves à la rédac' y'a peut être moyen ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y en a déjà eu je crois...


Ah merde ca ne me dit rien du tout.  ::(:  Peut-être était ce avant que je n'achète le mag ?

----------


## kilfou

Y avait 2 tests dans le 208 il me semble.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Y avait 2 tests dans le 208 il me semble.


Plutôt le 207 :




> deux rogue-likes ASCII, Doom : The roguelike et Prospector

----------


## kilfou

Au temps pour moi.

Par contre dans le 208, y avait bien un super dossier.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci !

----------


## kilfou

Mais je t'en prie.

----------


## Sannom

> AU moins ils n'ont pas été racheté par Activision


EA : on choye la poule aux oeufs d'or, on la force de temps en temps à sortir des oeufs plaqués bronze avec une drôle d'odeur, mais pas plus.
Activision : on prend la poule aux oeufs d'or, on l'a fait pondre quelques années, puis on se met à croire que la poule n'est pour rien dans cette ponte miracle et on l'égorge. En public.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Lieu commun facile et légèrement éculé concernant EA. Ils ont sorti quelques bons jeux dernièrement il me semble.

----------


## Sannom

> EA : on choye la poule aux oeufs d'or *pour qu'elle continue à pondre*, on la force juste de temps en temps à  sortir des oeufs plaqués bronze avec une drôle d'odeur, mais pas plus.


Fixed, c'est mieux comme ça. Et je parlais surtout par rapport à Bioware, de leurs gros jeux et des DLC  ::):

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Passons aux choses *vraiment* sérieuses et intéressantes:
> Vous avez des news sur la Oddbox de machin Lanning?
> C'était annoncé pour cette année mais y a pas un screen des portages, de news. C'est louche, non?


Le nouveau Oddworld a été mis en stand-by mais l'Oddbox sort bien cette année.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Lieu commun facile et légèrement éculé concernant EA. Ils ont sorti quelques bons jeux dernièrement il me semble.


Pics ?!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pics ?!






 

(bon ce dernier en 2007, OK)

----------


## Mr Ianou

je me permets:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y en a déjà eu je crois...


Oui et tant mieux parce que c'est gâcher des pages.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Que des jeux de studios rachetés non ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Rorschach

Bonjour.

Après mûres réflexions, je viens de me réabonner.

Est ce que vous pourriez me donner, sans entrer forcément dans les détails, un aperçu du contenu du magazine dans un an / un an et demi, histoire de voir si j'ai à regretter mon achat (j'ai pris deux ans direct ) ? 

En vous remerciant.

----------


## O.Boulon

On passe mensuel.
On ne parle plus que de barbecue.

----------


## Rorschach

> On passe mensuel.
> On ne parle plus que de barbecue.


J'en étais sûr  ::|: 

Je suis vraiment enculé par le destin.

----------


## Nelfe

> J'en étais sûr 
> 
> Je suis vraiment enculé par le destin.


Te plains pas, ils auraient pu en faire un magazine sur Justin Bieber.

----------


## Paco

> On passe mensuel.
> On ne parle plus que de barbecue.


Premier dossier : Fonte ou pierre volcanique, comment réussir vos galettes saucisses.  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le test des allume-feux explosifs à retour de flamme par doc Teraboule !  ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

> Le nouveau Oddworld a été mis en stand-by mais l'Oddbox sort bien cette année.


Oui, j'avais vu ça, et lu l'interview... mais juste ça me semble louche qu'il y ai aucun screen. Je me demande si le portage c'est pas un type qui bosse dessus, de temps en temps, entre deux cdd de testeur de rotondité d'onion ring.
Bref, au milieu de comparatifs de barbecue j'aimerais bien lire une info dessus dans mon mag préféré.

----------


## Rorschach

> Le test des allume-feux explosifs à retour de flamme par doc Teraboule !


Nan, mais moi , les barbeuques, je m'en tape : je vis en appart'..

Ahlalalalalalalalala, c'est vraiment ballot. J'ai hésité entre trois abonnements : " CPC ", " Trader magazine " et " Compléments alimentaires et corticoïdes", puisque Boulon collabore dans les trois.

Je l'admire tellemment.

J'ai choisi CPC, me voilà bien attrapé.

----------


## Pinkipou

Un p'tit test de prévu sur les BBQ de campagne, période Ier empire ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est ce qu'on appelle un barbackboo ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On passe mensuel.
> On ne parle plus que de barbecue.


Meuh?  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est ce qu'on appelle un barbackboo ?


 :tired: 


 :^_^: 


C'est nul.

----------


## Ze Venerable

Salut à tous! Pourquoi vous gagneriez plus de sous si deveniez mensuel (cf édito 212) ? Merci bien.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Toi tu as pas peur.

----------


## Rorschach

> Salut à tous! Pourquoi vous gagneriez plus de sous si deveniez mensuel (cf édito 212) ? Merci bien.


Boulon l'explique dans une petite chronique de "Trader magazine" de ce mois.

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Toi tu as pas peur.


Vraiment? C'est plutôt l'inconscience de la jeunesse, je débarque à peine ici. Si c'est une question "relou", dsl à aucun moment je m'en suis rendu compte.




> Boulon l'explique dans une petite chronique de "Trader magazine" de ce  mois.


 Génial, je fonce l'acheter!

----------


## el saint nectairo

Ben a mon avis si ils deviennent mensuelle sa va etre le debut d'une spirale infernal (oui a se moment vous vous dites pourquoi donc une spirale infernale). Et bien c'est simple mon cher gilbert, à l'heure actuel nos braves gars de CPC pondent un certain nombre de pages en 15 jours, si ils deviennent mensuel peu de chance  qu'ils nous livre un CPC aussi epais que la redoute, en plus pour les plus malchanceux si votre femme à ces cycles en mêmes temps que l'arrivé de CPC dans la boite vous ne pourrais plus vous rattraper au bout de 15 jours.Enfin reviendont à nos croutons ( l'ortographe et les croutons sont volontaires, j'aime la soupe mais bon)  Donc plus de temps pour tester les jeux donc une selection qui devient plus facile, on en test plus et on mets que les bons. Mais c'est la qu'arrive le probleme, si les jeux teste sont plus nombreux, ils vont baisser leur critères de selection et donc jouer pendant des heures à des jeux débiles qui vont inexorablement abimés leurs neurones. Ainsi plus sa ira plus ils seront atteind et glisseront dans la débauche la luxure et tout ces pendants qui rendent les hommes et les testeur sans ames. Nul doute qu'aux bout de quelques moi de ces orgies de jeux de 36 eme sous sol CPC deviendrais CANARKEAPC le magazine des jeux suédois en KIT. De plus leur hygiene de vie en patirais, BOULON se laisserais pousser les poils, monsieur chat finirais à la SPA et les bretons de la rédac arreteraient l'alcool et les galettes. Voila mon cher monsieur ce qui rique d'arrivais si CPC deviens mensuel  (et non je ne prevois pas l'avenir en lisant le fond des boites de burger), aussi tremblez fideles lecteurs la fin du monde s'annonce.

----------


## Guest

Il serait temps d'assimiler que la colle, ça sert à coller.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais y a un vrai progrès au niveau de la syntaxe, de l'orthographe et de la grammaire !
Bravo Nectario.

----------


## tenshu

> Il serait temps d'assimiler que la colle, ça sert à coller.


 ::o:  C'est pas de la UHU!

----------


## el saint nectairo

merci oh O. BOULON roi des ecrous et clef à molettes de ce bas monde, cela dit, je souhaitais surtout exprimer mon inquiétude de voir ma dose de canard mensuelle reduite de moitié tel un junkie sans sa dose (et oui, que fait la police, CPC pourrais finir par etre classé illicite), mais comme le disais le moine dans le roi dagobert, c'est le diable mais dieu que c'est bon.

----------


## Frypolar

Sinon il y a un edito. Ça peut être bien de le lire.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Désolé j'avais encore le nez dans la colle à moquette

----------


## Froyok

> Ouais mais y a un vrai progrès au niveau de la syntaxe, de l'orthographe et de la grammaire !
> Bravo *Nectario*.


C'est "nectairo" au passage.
M'enfin tu en fait ce que tu veux...  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé sans dec'...
Fais une pause dans tes postes.
Tu épuises tout le monde. C'est pas grave.
Tu saoûles la rédac'. C'est plus gênant.

Prend un congé sabbatique dans la vraie vie. Vraiment.
C'est même plus un conseil là, c'est une menace.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Froyok épuisant, ahah, quel diplomate ce Boulon.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Omar découvre le forum  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

> Prend un congé sabbatique dans la vraie vie. Vraiment.
> C'est même plus un conseil là, c'est une menace.


Surtout pas, ca ne lui laisserait plus qu'une chose  à faire dans la vie, venir sur cpc  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

Boulon je t'invite a étudier le fait de récompenser les contributeurs qui font des polémiques avec des titres de news putassiers, remuant la merde d'internet pour remplir nos naseaux de post fumants et nauséabonds.

----------


## Anton

Bon ça touche le forum et pas le mag, mais faire un topic pour cette petite question... Les images sont autorisées dans les profils des membres du forum ; pourquoi les smileys ne le sont-ils pas ?  ::O: 
Voilà, c'est tout  ::P: 

Sinon je parlais de wiki ici, aussi, pour Half ou Teraboule..

----------


## Guest

Parce que tu peux mettre l'image du smiley :malin:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce qu'un jour on reverra fleurir régulièrement  les news  sur le site, comme au bon vieux temps où ça bossait dur chez Cpc avant de sombrer dans l'alcool et les steroïdes ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Est-ce qu'un jour on reverra fleurir régulièrement les news sur le site, comme au bon vieux temps où ça bossait dur chez Cpc avant de sombrer dans l'alcool et les steroïdes ?


Tu espères attirer qui là?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ShinSH

> Est-ce qu'un jour on reverra fleurir régulièrement  les news  sur le site, comme au bon vieux temps où ça bossait dur chez Cpc avant de sombrer dans l'alcool et les steroïdes ?


De mon coté, j'ai été assez pris ces dernières semaines, j'ai pas eu le temps de newser beaucoup. Et hier soir, je voulais newser, mais j'ai rien trouvé d'intéressant (oui, ca arrive que l'actu PC soit pas top), ou d'assez récent. La machine devrait repartir ce soir.

----------


## el saint nectairo

mais ne vous inquiétez pas c'est juste que nos braves gars de CPC ( à na pas confondre avec le brav'ga de la campagne hein) qui se préparent pour les vacances. En fait j'en suis pas tres beaucoup sur du tout mais bon, les news c'estquand même sympa elles finirons bien par revenir.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est quoi "Ze Mystery Sexy Game that-everybody-veut-le-savoir-tellement-kilé-puisan"?

(Je mise sur la suite de Playboy : The Mansion  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Darken

Duke Nukem Forever  :Cigare:  :remuelecouteaudanslaplaie:

----------


## Conan3D

MER PUISQUE JE VOUS DIT QU'IL ET ENKORE EN DEVELOPPEMENT ET QUIL VA SORTIR BIENTOT  :Emo:

----------


## Kamasa

P'tet qu'en fait Alpha Protocol sort avec des vrais graphismes et des vraies animations…

Ha bah voilà, j'en ai mis partout maintenant !

----------


## M.Rick75

Le Fallout d'interplay? Bien que le coté mmo, j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit ça sur quoi s'enthousiasmer.
A moins que ce ne soit un gag qui revient de temps en temps. Un truc qui fait rire la rédac.

Et au fait vous deviez pas déménager?

----------


## olih

Je vous dis que ça ne peux être que ça : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolog...ed-June-5.html

En plus la date colle  :Emo: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et au fait vous deviez pas déménager?


Encore ?  ::o:

----------


## M.Rick75

> Vous vous plaisez à Pantin ou vous avez pour projet à plus ou moins long terme de déménager à nouveau ?





> On se casse bientôt.


Et il me semble qu'ils en reparlaient à propos du chat mort au bord de la route.
Mais bon, peut-être pas en fait.

----------


## Lt Anderson

La dernière BD de Couly : info ou intox?

----------


## Télo

Ça fait 2 numéros que Kahn Lusth par des Darnacs comme étant les guildes de CPC (pour Allods et AoC). C'est un problème de doigts ou il veut pas que les gens contactent les Dranacs (comme canards, mais à l'envers)?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ça fait 2 numéros que* Kahn Lusth* par des Darnacs comme étant les guildes de CPC (pour Allods et AoC). C'est un problème de doigts ou il veut pas que les gens contactent les Dranacs (comme canards, mais à l'envers)?


La réponse est dans la question gros bêta !

----------


## yOoN

Bon y a moyen genre Alan Wake et Red Dead Redemption sur PC ?
Franchement ça me ferais mal au cul d'acheter une 360, moi le côté "non, les contenus gratuits on est contre par principe (L4D etc.), il ne s'agirait pas que les joueurs commencent à penser qu'on les estime un minimum et qu'on les considère autrement que des porte-monnaie ambulants et quand bien même il reste toujours le porte-monnaie des parents ou les crédit à la consommation. On s'est assez battu chez Microsoft et avec les potes de Sony d'Activision et d'Ubi depuis dix ans pour essorer les joueurs un max et [...]".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oula, faut que t'arrêtes de fumer le céléri toi.
Quel rapport entre le fait d'acheter une 360 et la politique des DLC ? Personne n'oblige à acheter ces mer..., tu peux très bien te contenter de jouer au jeu sans ces ajouts foireux.
D'ailleurs le premier DLC d'AW est gratuit normalement.

----------


## yOoN

Ah toi t'as une 360...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui  :Cigare: 
Ce qui n'invalide pas pour autant ce que je disais précédemment. Je sais c'est dur la vie.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu comprends mieux pourquoi tu t'es mangé du modern talking ?

----------


## yOoN

> Oui 
> Ce qui n'invalide pas pour autant ce que je disais précédemment. Je sais c'est dur la vie.


Non seulement ça invalide mais en plus tu es susceptible et de mauvaise foi...
Vas jusqu'au bout, avoue que t'as lâché les thunes comme un pauvre consommateur de base au moins sur le Live! mais qu'il est hors de question que tu me laisse te faire voir de manière cinglante ton lent glissement vers ton état de joueur console de base que tu te refuse à admettre de par le statut de "vrai" joueur PC que tu as mis tant de temps à te voir octroyer à force d'années de posts sur ce forum.
Franchement je comprends mieux pourquoi tu me parlais de Lexomil tout à l'heure...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm, alors soit c'est du troll ultra-subtile, soit de la connerie profonde.
Mais comme ce n'est pas non plus le topic approprié, on va en rester là.

D'ailleurs pour recentrer tout ça: quelle est la meilleure ménagère de la rédac' ? Maria, Sonia ou Zoulou ?

----------


## yOoN

> Hmmm, alors soit c'est du troll ultra-subtile, soit de la connerie profonde.
> Mais comme ce n'est pas non plus le topic approprié, on va en rester là.
> 
> D'ailleurs pour recentrer tout ça: quelle est la meilleure ménagère de la rédac' ? Maria, Sonia ou Zoulou ?


Tu m'en vois ravis. Et bonne nuit à toi.
 ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hm. J'ai rien compris.

----------


## L'invité

Si j'achete un numero de canardPC sur MadeinPresse, j'ai combien de temps pour le retirer en magasin?

Vu que je suis au Canada, je pourrais pas aller le chercher avant 3 semaines.


Edit : a j'ai trouvé sur le site... 1 semaine.
Ca m'arrange pas des masses tout ça.  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Hm. J'ai rien compris.


Monsieur Cacao est un sale putain de traître. Je crois que c'est clair. Non ?  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)
> D'ailleurs pour recentrer tout ça: quelle est la meilleure ménagère de la rédac' ? Maria, Sonia ou Zoulou ?


Mais il pose des questions rigolotes. Alors?

----------


## Bah

> Quel rapport entre le fait d'acheter une 360 et la politique des DLC ?


Ben c'est connu, y'a pas de DLC sur PC.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mais il pose des questions rigolotes. Alors?


Et puisqu'on est dans le thème "vie de la rédac" qui c'est qui écluse le plus de bières?

Khan ou Moquette?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> D'ailleurs pour recentrer tout ça: quelle est la meilleure ménagère de la rédac' ? Maria, Sonia ou Zoulou ?


Enfin des vrais questions sur les sujets qui fâchent:
C'est bien entendu moi la véritable soubrette de la rédac. Sonia ne vient que pour corriger des fautes, et kalash fait très bien les madeleines, certes, mais on ne l'a pas encore vu se saisir du plumeau qu'on a subtilement laissé trainer sur son clavier.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et puisqu'on est dans le thème "vie de la rédac" qui c'est qui écluse le plus de bières?
> 
> *Khan ou Moquette*?


Messieurs...


Nous attendons.



Edit : et c'est là qu'on apprend que c'est Maria.  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toujours pas de nouvelles d'un space opera dans les mois futurs ?

 :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ça fait 2 numéros que Kahn Lusth par des Darnacs  comme étant les guildes de CPC (pour Allods et AoC). C'est un problème  de doigts ou il veut pas que les gens contactent les Dranacs (comme  canards, mais à l'envers)?


Parce que ça sonne mieux épicétou.
Pardon.





> Et puisqu'on est dans le thème "vie de la rédac" qui c'est qui écluse le plus de bières?
> 
> Khan ou Moquette?


Moquette sans hésiter vu que je viens en bagnole.
Mais de toutes manières on a tous notre écluse spécialisée :

Moquette pour les bières.
Boulon pour le coca zero.
Sebum pour les trucs sordides (il vous expliquera).
Moi c'est les packs d'eau (Preuve en est que j'ai failli m'étouffer avec un fond de coca en écrivant ce message).

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps, c'est dur de savoir pour l'alcool, vu que personne ne boit au boulot.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En même temps, c'est dur de savoir pour l'alcool, vu que personne ne boit au boulot.


 :tired:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> En même temps, c'est dur de savoir pour l'alcool, vu que personne ne boit au quand le rédac chef est là.


*FIXED.*



Non, mais très sérieusement, on a pas d'alcolo notoire à la rédac. Une bière à l'occaz, tout au plus.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bien entendu et la marmotte...

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah y a plus Gringo et threanor, donc plus d'alcoolo, plus de toxico.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bah y a plus Gringo et threanor, donc plus d'alcoolo, plus de toxico.


Muhahaha les absents ont toujours torts !  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Plus de rigolos non plus, hein...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah Khan il est marrant dans son genre non ?  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

> Bah Khan il est marrant dans son genre non ?


C'est parce que tu ne l'as pas vu en vrai.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Guest

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7ecbda9...d9c8d9b3f3.jpg


Voilà, Kahn il fait peur comme ça en vrai.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quoi, on veut me faire croire que la rédaction est remplie de gens normaux, qui ne passent pas leurs journées à faire des calembours en se tapant le ventre ? Bientôt vous allez nous faire croire que des fois vous avez mal aux dents, que vous vous faites parfois la tronche ou que vous avez des jours sans.

C'est tellement intolérable que je sens qu'il va falloir qu'on débarque pour constater ça de visu.

:Nyrius:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vas-y avec une pile de  CPC à faire dédicacer, t'es sûr d'être bien reçu.

Edit: correction. Je n'avais pas encore regardé les niouzes, honte à moi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et tout ça pour 5€50 à compter du 25 Mai, oui ma bonne dame.


Poste moins mais poste mieux, sale putain de traître.

----------


## Guest

> Quoi, on veut me faire croire que la rédaction est remplie de gens normaux, qui ne passent pas leurs journées à faire des calembours en se tapant le ventre ?


C'est un peu ça sauf qu'ils font pas de calembours. Mais ils se tapent sur le ventre.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/7ecbda9...d9c8d9b3f3.jpg
> 
> Voilà, Kahn il fait peur comme ça en vrai.


C'est fou comme c'est ressemblant, hein ?




> Quoi, on veut me faire croire que la rédaction est remplie de gens normaux [...] Bientôt vous allez nous faire croire que des fois vous avez mal aux dents.


C'est pas incompatible.

Il y a quelques mois j'ai eu très mal à une dent.

Mais comme on n'est pas des gens normaux à CPC, je me suis retrouvé au milieu du treizième arrondissement à une heure du mat, dans la salle d'attente d'un dentiste "urgences 24h/24" style cour des miracles, au milieu de mecs patibulaires qui s'étaient pétés des dents dans des bastons.

Accroché au mur (jaunâtre), un panneau : _"nous vous rappelons qu'agresser le personnel médical est puni de prison"_.

On a même hésité à en faire un papier culture _"se faire soigner une dent la nuit à Paris"_.

Je tiens l'adresse à disposition de toute personne intéressée.

*EDIT:* D'ailleurs, j'ai écrit la preview de _Worms Reloaded_ du n°211 dans cette salle d'attente. C'est ça aussi, le journalisme total.

----------


## Conan3D

Pourquoi vous avez pas fait un papier culture dessus? Ça aurait montré à quel point vous êtes des journalistes totaux qui n'ont pas peur.

----------


## Zepolak

> vous êtes des journalistes toto


 ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Poste moins mais poste mieux, sale putain de traître.


Et ma main sur ta  tronche?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et ma main sur ta  tronche?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/db62fb3...b39f6b390f.jpg


Mais non pas toi... Cacao qui demandait si le HS mod sortirait cet été.
Mais comme c'est une catin, il a édité son post de traître.

----------


## Zilief

Ola Canardos ! Dites, on a jusqu'à quand pour dessiner/poster des coilles-boilles radioactifs ?

----------


## Westernzoo

> Ola Canardos ! Dites, on a jusqu'à quand pour dessiner/poster des coilles-boilles radioactifs ?


Oui, et aussi, est-ce qu'on a le droit de le faire à l'ordinateur et l'imprimer ? (pour faire des jolies couleurs)

----------


## Zilief

Ouais; bien dit Zoo ! Et on peut en faire plusieurs ? Et on peut envoyer un dessin de 34m sur 28 ??! Allo ? Les canards ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Il reste 30min avant la fin du concours. Pour le dessin assisté par ordinateur, nous on préfère les trucs à la main, à l'ancienne, du genre crayola et gomettes brillantes.

----------


## Alab

> Il reste 30min avant la fin du concours. Pour le dessin assisté par ordinateur, nous on préfère les trucs à la main, à l'ancienne, du genre crayola et gomettes brillantes.


Vous avez reçu le mien ?  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh oui.

----------


## pins

Une demi-heure ? Crotte je viens de le finir.
Pas une minute à perdre mon vieux milou, filons à la poste !

----------


## gun

Mince le mien y prend 2 semaine à arriver. Vous pouvez dire adieu à Cowboyzilla tm.  ::cry::

----------


## Alab

> Oh oui.


Pourquoi avoir rajouter un 'oh' devant le oui ?  :tired: 



Sinon quelques questions : bon je viens d'avoir le HS mod j'ai déjà lu quelques articles et ma foi je me demandais en fait si pour ce HS toute la rédaction y avait participé ou yavait une grande partie faite par un ou deux rédacteurs ? Parce que les articles sont pas signés et j'ai rien repéré dans l'edito ou ailleurs (j'ai peut être mal vu) mais dans "ont participé à ce numéro" ya de nombreux noms. Je sais que Kahn est plutôt celui qui s'occupe des mods non ? 

Sinon dans les infos de première pages vous mettez l'adresse mail ppour le courrier des lecteurs mais dans un des sujets de la rubrique Magasine vous avez précisé que ça servait aussi de courrier des lecteurs, pourquoi ne pas donner aussi l'adresse internet de la rubrique Canard PC Le Magazine aux lecteurs (en plus de l'adresse mail hein) afin d'attirer peut être plus de monde sur le forum et donc le site ?

Sinon petit retour sur une tendance que vous avez depuis plusieurs numéros maintenant : le fait de donner des lien en compléments de vos articles c'est vraiment chouette car ça montre qu'il y a une sorte de 'suivi' derrière et c'est pratique.  :;):

----------


## Westernzoo

Je viens tout juste d'envoyer mon dessin. Et comme il est très très beau, j'aurais voulu savoir si vous contiez rallonger de quelques jours la demi-heure restante.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je viens tout juste d'envoyer mon dessin. Et comme il est très très beau, j'aurais voulu savoir si vous contiez rallonger de quelques jours la demi-heure restante.


Bah il reste à peu près 30 min par jours jusqu'à la fin du concours, donc ouais, envoie. Pour l'instant c'est Casque Noir qui domine tout le monde.

----------


## pins

Super :D Le mien a été posté aujourd'hui aussi !

----------


## punishthecat

@ zoulou, tout fout le camps...

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)Pour l'instant c'est Casque Noir qui domine tout le monde.


Non mais c'est truqué. C'est tout le temps lui qui gagne les concours.  ::(: 
Pffff.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut nuancer: c'est le Patron qui gagne les concours.
IL faut toujours satisfaire son patron, TOUJOURS.

----------


## Zilief

Bon, j'envoie le mon coille-boille par la poste vu qu'il reste une demi-heure hein...

----------


## yOoN

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire dans quel numéro est le test de Metro 2033 ?
Je ne le trouve pas ni de "à venir" d'ailleurs dans ceux que j'ai...
Si c'est le cas y a-t-il moyen d'acheter les numéros qui nous manquent quelque part ?

----------


## thomzon

Le hors-série mods, il est distribué en Belgique ? Ou bien ce n'est même pas la peine que je cherche ?

----------


## kilfou

Pour Metro 2033, test dans le 210 et tu peux l'acheter dans la boutique.

----------


## Zilief

Oh oh oh... Bin, dans une demi-heure, je passe à la poste, et j'vous l'dis, j'vais avoir un coille-boille scotché au frigo chez CPC... Sinon je monte à Pantin !!!

----------


## Belkanell

Je me pose une question. Vous a-t-on proposé de participer au dernier Podcast de Gameblog, dont le sujet est : La presse jeu vidéo en France ?

Le sujet me semble intéressant, j'ai toutefois été surpris de ne pas vous y trouver, sachant que vous êtes une référence dans le domaine : groupe indépendant, rédaction atypique, etc.

Est-ce tout simplement qu'on ne vous y a pas invité ? Dans le cas contraire, aurions-nous entendu la voix sexy de Boulon ou Casque  :^_^: 

En tout cas, pour mon premier message chez eux, j'ai souligné votre absence  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Surtout que certains de Gameblog sont d'anciens de Joypad, donc y'a quelques relations je pense. Ou alors ils sont brouillés parce que Casque a gagné un concours chez eux et exhibé son 19.5 en signe de victoire.

----------


## darkgrievous

Ou alors c'est simplement qu'in n'ont invités que des gens dédiés aux "jeux vidéo" et pas que au pc  ::w00t:: 
(Oui je sais cpc fait pas que du pc , mais c'est son canard de bataille).

----------


## Zilief

C'est pour ça que Casque ne DOIT PAS gagner ce concours, pour sauver le journanisme total !

C'est pour ça que mon coille-boille doit gagner !

(Et pour que je joue à Lead & Gold aussi, accessoirement)

----------


## Kass Kroute

J'ai remarqué que plusieurs BD de Couly se terminaient par un "Ce n'était qu'un rêve..." (comme l'excellente histoire des Swis  ::wub:: ).
Là je viens de relire quelques albums des Freak Brothers et il y a aussi beaucoup d'aventures qui ont une conclusion de ce type.

Alors : hasard ou inspiration  ::blink::

----------


## Zilief

Ou plagiat éhonté des Freaks ??! Grand Masta Biiiiii, au secours !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je me pose une question. Vous a-t-on proposé de participer au dernier Podcast de Gameblog, dont le sujet est : La presse jeu vidéo en France ?
> 
> Le sujet me semble intéressant, j'ai toutefois été surpris de ne pas vous y trouver, sachant que vous êtes une référence dans le domaine : groupe indépendant, rédaction atypique, etc.
> 
> Est-ce tout simplement qu'on ne vous y a pas invité ? Dans le cas contraire, aurions-nous entendu la voix sexy de Boulon ou Casque 
> 
> En tout cas, pour mon premier message chez eux, j'ai souligné votre absence


On nous a pas invité.
Va savoir pourquoi...
Peut être parce que c'est tout de suite plus dur d'être politiquement correct et "Showbiz" quand on est là ?

En plus, je dois vous avouer que les sujets de fond traités à la gameblog, c'est pas trop notre truc. C'est un peu comme demander à NRJ12 d'organiser un Théma sur la Déportation.

Ce qui n'empêche pas Rahan ou Kendy d'être très sympathiques. Les autres, je connais pas.

----------


## Pontifex

> J'ai remarqué que plusieurs BD de Couly se terminaient par un "Ce n'était qu'un rêve..." (comme l'excellente histoire des Swis ).
> Là je viens de relire quelques albums des Freak Brothers et il y a aussi beaucoup d'aventures qui ont une conclusion de ce type.
> 
> Alors : hasard ou inspiration


Ou alors une référence à Little Nemo, l'une des premières BD, dont les strips se finissent tout le temps par le réveil du gamin (quelques exemples sur Wikipédia)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> En plus, je dois vous avouer que les sujets de fond traités à la gameblog, c'est pas trop notre truc. C'est un peu comme demander à NRJ12 d'organiser un Théma sur la Déportation.
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche pas Rahan ou Kendy d'être très sympathiques. Les autres, je connais pas.


Ahah t'es un sacré enfoiré  ::P:

----------


## yOoN

> Pour Metro 2033, test dans le 210 et tu peux l'acheter dans la boutique.


Ok super !
Merci kilfou.
 :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> *On nous a pas invités.*
> En plus, je dois vous avouer que les sujets de fond traités à la gameblog, c'est pas trop notre truc. C'est un peu comme demander à NRJ12 d'organiser un Théma sur la Déportation.


Ouaip, là, c'est sûr. Ca se passe de commentaire !  ::P:

----------


## Zilief

Bin voilà, vu que j'ai pas (encore) gagné le concours-pour-faire-gagner-Casque, ni (encore) reçu mon Lead & Gold, bin j'ai du m'acheter Mount & Blade : Warband... Ah bravo !!!

----------


## MessMouss

Afin de ranger nos journaux dans des reliures avec pleins de lapins débiles en noir et blanc façon papier peint quand est ce prévu pour ?

----------


## ducon

Tu achètes des boîtes à archives en carton, tu imprimes ou tu dessines des lapinous et tu les colles sur la tranche.
De rien.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu peux même tenter d'en revendre au black à prix prohibitif  ::o: .

Par contre tu prends le risque de voir débarquer des tueurs armés de barres de fer en mousse (ça tue plus lentement) chez toi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Comment avez-vous réussi à négocier l'exclu de Deus Ex 3 ?
Par corruption en envoyant des donuts à Eidos, ou juste parce que vous êtes les plus forts ?

D'ailleurs globalement, ça se décide comment l'attribution d'une exclue à une rédaction en particulier ?

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs globalement, ça se décide comment l'attribution d'une exclue à une rédaction en particulier ?


http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/...n-lift-001.jpg

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce qu'on a des datesde sorties plus flexibles que tout le monde.
C'est pas une exclu négociée, c'est une exclu de fait.
Et puis on s'en branle des exclus... Ce qui compte c'est que Deus Ex 3 soit vraiment très bien parti.

----------


## Westernzoo

> Parce qu'on a des dates de sorties plus flexibles que tout le monde.
> C'est pas une exclu négociée, c'est une exclu de fait.


T'as cassé la magie.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca m'inquiète un peu tous ces bons RPGs qui poignent à l'horizon 

Spoiler Alert! 


(c'est du verbe poindre, incultes. J'en sais quelque chose, il a fallu que je vérifie dans le Bescherelles  ::ninja:: )

. Je crains l'overdose et même si une overdose de bons jeux reste agréable, de ne pas les apprécier tous à leur juste valeur.

----------


## O.Boulon

> T'as cassé la magie.


Nan, j'ai rassuré tous les gens qui pensaient qu'on avait pu vendre notre cul.

----------


## Zepolak

> Nan, j'ai rassuré tous les gens qui pensaient qu'on avait pu vendre notre cul.


Au contraire, on vient d'apprendre à l'instant qu'on ne peut pas l'acheter  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Au contraire, on vient d'apprendre à l'instant qu'on ne peut pas l'acheter


C'est sûr qu'au kilo, ça risque d'être un peu hors de prix me concernant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est sûr qu'au kilo, ça risque d'être un peu hors de prix me concernant.


La silhouette de la pub pastiche "Canard PC video games modes" du HS Mods, c'est toi hein?
Hein, c'est toi, dis?



Hein?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca ressemble pas mal.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca ressemble pas mal.


M'en doutais.


Les stéroïdes...  ::ninja::

----------


## MessMouss

> Tu achètes des boîtes à archives en carton, tu imprimes ou tu dessines des lapinous et tu les colles sur la tranche.
> De rien.


Non merci...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Nan, j'ai rassuré tous les gens qui pensaient qu'on avait pu vendre notre cul.


Vendre votre non, mais négocier une exclu avec un/une attaché(e) de presse qui vous à la bonne... Wait...  :tired: 
 ::P: 

D'ailleurs, vous êtes toujours sur des listes noires d'éditeurs ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

T'as oublié « cul ».  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vendre votre non, mais négocier une exclu avec un/une attaché(e) de presse qui vous à la bonne... Wait... 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, vous êtes toujours sur des listes noires d'éditeurs ?


Voui voui...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> T'as oublié « cul ».


Il faut que j'arrète le forum au reveil.  :<_<: 




> Voui voui...


Bizarrement, ça me rassure sur votre indépendance...

----------


## Westernzoo

> Bizarrement, ça me rassure sur votre indépendance...




On reconnaît bien la moustache de Boulon.

----------


## Westernzoo

Question : J'imagine qu'il est prévu un test de Red Dead pour le prochain numéro, mais je me demandais ce qu'il en était de Mario Galaxy 2 et No more heroes 2.

Les jeux ont l'air très bons (le premier mario galaxy s'était pris un 9 dans CPC, NMH un 8 il me semble), mais les tester présente-t-il réelement un intérêt pour vous vu que ce sont de simples suites peu innovantes ?


Spoiler Alert! 



( et puis il y a aussi le fait que deux trois ronchons vous reprochent de tester du jeu console )

----------


## FragDamon

Question : est ce que quelqu'un se souvient dans quel numéro on pouvait trouver des goodies de Dr Who (ils étaient en fin de magazine il me semble) ?

----------


## kilfou

Je dirais dans le 204, le spécial Noël.
Mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## FragDamon

Hum je viens de regarder le 204 n'est pas un spécial Noel et pas de traces du Dr Who  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme871

Ha bha si, le 204 c'est le numéro de noël.

----------


## O.Boulon

En tout cas, je teste le jeu dans ce numéro.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ne serait-ce dans le 190 ?
http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC190.html

----------


## FragDamon

> Ne serait-ce dans le 190 ?
> http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC190.html


Hum je regarde ca ce soir dès que je suis chez moi !!!

----------


## Mr Ianou

> En tout cas, je teste le jeu dans ce numéro.


Avec un bon gros 5/10. Pour alimenter les forums et surfer sur la vague de hype  vu que'il sont pas foutu lire un test pour la plupart.

Enfin je suis presque sérieux mais va falloir en arriver là, car a ce rythme et vu comment il  s'améliore a chaque jeu, ça va être redondant de mettre 10 a chaque sortie rockstar.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais je parlais du jeu Doctor Who.
RDR c'est booboo qui le teste.

----------


## Darken

Une petite question de n00b, comment ça se passe pour les numéros pendant l'été, il y a un gros numéro ou le mag sort chaque mois comme normalement? ::huh::

----------


## Kass Kroute

D'habitude, c'est un numéro pour les deux mois mais il est plus gros avec plein de jeux débiles à faire vautré sur le sable !
Tip : cet été sur les plages de Louisiane, l'encre est offerte  :;): 

Justement, ce ne serait pas l'occasion de nous ressortir un petit coup de "Le savriez vous ?" ; ces petits encadrés m'avait bien fait marrer lors de leur courte apparition  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

On est pas mensuel.
On sort tous les 15 jours...
Y a deux numéros par mois.

Sauf pour les vacances (noël + été) où on fait un numéro double qui reste en kiosque un mois et demi.

D'ailleurs, celui là va être bien puissant avec la deuxième partie de l'E3, deux ou trois dossiers "particuliers", une grosse bédé de Couly et une méga surprise débile qui verra se retourner Pig Gadget dans sa fosse commune bolchévique.

Et ça sera vachement plus Hardc0000re que les "Le Savriez-Vous ?"...
Je n'aurais que deux mots : "STOP" et "HIERARCHIE".

----------


## Darken

Pour le numéro par mois c'est un bon gros fail de ma part, mais sinon merci pour la réactivité (pour le numéro de l'été  :Bave: ).

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Nan mais je parlais du jeu Doctor Who.
> RDR c'est booboo qui le teste.


Rha ben vu comment on en a parlé en long en large et en travers je me fais pas trop de soucis pour le test...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je n'aurais que deux mots : "STOP" et "HIERARCHIE".


Boulon stoppe et Oni-Oni se place au sommet de la hiérarchie ?

----------


## ducon

Je pensais à b0b0.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)qui verra se retourner Pig Gadget dans sa fosse commune bolchévique(...)


Comment c'est pas gentil.
Je suis extrêmement peiné que l'on maltraite de la sorte l'îlot de pureté et de fraternité qu'il me reste de mon enfance.

----------


## Akodo

Y a des surprises dans tous les numéros, je suis blasé maintenant  :ouaiouai: .

:impatient:

----------


## Kamasa

En bon procrastinateur j'ai toujours fait fi des mails annonçant la fin de mon abonnement, évidemment je ne l'ai pas renouvelé malgré que j'ai déjà reçu le dernier numéro.
Si je relance l'abonnement maintenant (disons entre ce soir et demain soir) est-ce que je recevrai le prochain ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Y a des surprises dans tous les numéros, je suis blasé maintenant .
> 
> :impatient:


Wouai, trop de surprises tue la surprise.

Huhu.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Et ça sera vachement plus Hardc0000re que les "Le Savriez-Vous ?"...


J'aimais bien les "Le savriez-vous ?" Que sont-ils deviendrés ?

----------


## Guest

> Boulon stoppe et Oni-Oni se place au sommet de la hiérarchie ?


Ouais, comme ça CPC passe à 6 pages et devient bi-annuel.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, ça c'était le projet de Gringo et Threanor.
Va falloir que tu trouves autre chose.

----------


## Guest

J'ai plein de trucs en stock : Mauvaise foi mag, Fluo mag, Gwada mag, Trauma mag...

---------- Post ajouté à 00h33 ----------

Enfin je favorise Twitter Mag, les punchlines c'est moins chiant à écrire.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Dramag Queen aussi ça serait pas mal.

----------


## mescalin

> Comment c'est pas gentil.
> Je suis extrêmement peiné que l'on maltraite de la sorte l'îlot de pureté et de fraternité qu'il me reste de mon enfance.


Boulon en fait c'est Krapulax et il a gagné, c'est pour ça qu'on a jamais vu la fin  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> D'ailleurs, celui là va être bien puissant avec la deuxième partie de l'E3, deux ou trois dossiers "particuliers"


Super ca, j'aime bien suivre l'actu et je n'ai pas le temps sur le net.
L'un de vous va se rendre sur place et qui ?

----------


## Zepolak

Comptez-vous aussi faire l'interview d'une personnalité controversée, comme Ahmadinejad, Steve Jobs ou ma soeur ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On aura de l'e3, beaucoup d'e3 dans le numéro du premier juillet.

----------


## FragDamon

Bon un peu à la bourre mais j'ai bien retrouvé les objets Dr Who, merci !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question technique.

Si dans un jeu j'ai dans les options graphiques le choix entre filtrage :
- linéaire
- directionnel
- anisotrope
Lequel fournira le résultat le plus satisfaisant, et celà vaudra t'il la perte de perfs ?

----------


## ElGato

Anisotrope est probablement le meilleur. Ça ne consomme plus grand-chose sur une carte graphique moderne...Et oui, ça vaut le coup (ça supprime l'effet de flou des textures au loin).

----------


## Matou Malin

Salut j'ai une question concernant votre ancien magasine: Joystick
Vous avez toujours des liens avec le reste de l'équipe ( je pense que oui ) et vous regrettez vous ou pas cette époque?   ( et aussi le premier site Joystick )

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, on a pas de lien avec Joystick.
On croise des mecs qui bossent là bas sur les conférences de presse, mais il n'y a plus personne de l'ancien temps.

Moi, perso, je regrette absolument pas cette époque, vu que je travaillais dans un Relais H de Châtelet les halles pendant que ce tas de connards gagnaient des mille et des cents.

Mais bon, faudrait demander à Casque, ackboo ou Fishbone.
Mais je pense qu'ils regrettent rien. Sinon je les tue.

----------


## Guest

Et avec Biba, vous avez toujours des liens avec Biba ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope. Seulement avec Booba.

----------


## Matou Malin

Perso je kiffais Joystick depuis tout jeune, mais bon ça va CPC aussi, hein pas de soucis  ::):

----------


## Guest

Et Booba, t'aimes bien Booba ?

----------


## darkgrievous

> Moi, perso, je regrette absolument pas cette époque, vu que je travaillais dans un Relais H de Châtelet les halles pendant que ce tas de connards gagnaient des mille et des cents.


T'avais toute la presse française gratuite et tu te plains  ::o: 

Pense à tout ce que cela t'as apporté (en plus du smic  ::P: h34r ::): .

----------


## Matou Malin

::lol::  c'est vrai ça!! Franchement  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Ayant pu causer avec SuperMenteur au Stunfest, j'ai ouïe dire que le dossier Stick Arcade était prêt mais qu'il manquait un ptit coup de mise en page pour la publication web. D'ou ma question, ô combien pertinente, ou que c'est qu'ça en est?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Le mag passe avant.
Et entre le CPC Normal, le Matos et les HS, je crois qu'il faudra attendre la mi juillet.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h38 ----------




> Pense à tout ce que cela t'as apporté (en plus du smic h34r.


Une convocation au poste quand ma patronne s'est taillée avec 4 mois de recettes dans des sacs poubelles.
Ainsi qu'une bonne dizaine de kilos de gras grâce aux liptonics gratuits des tunnels de service de Châtelet.
Et, sans doute, sept ou huit sortes de maladies véhiculées par les rats.

----------


## Rom1

Rapide, clair, net et précis.

Merci.

----------


## darkgrievous

Je commence à avoir des doutes concernant des possibles liens de parentés entre Chenoir et des membres de la rédac  :tired:

----------


## Matou Malin

Putain Boulon c'est du Money Train ton histoire là  ::):

----------


## Guest

> Je commence à avoir des doutes concernant des possibles liens de parentés entre Chenoir et des membres de la rédac


Il raconte tout ça pour pas que vous vous sentiez trop minables, c'est du fan service.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas loin.
Elle s'est fait internée pour pas avoir de responsabilité juridique. 
Elle utilisait un gosse un peu débile pour faire les transferts.
J'attends toujours mon salaire de Mai 2002 et mes indemnités de licenciement, vu que je suis désormais blacklisté de Relay. Et croyez moi, j'en souffre...

Sinon, c'est pas de la chenoiritude : c'est un épisode cocasse mais sans conséquence.

----------


## Matou Malin

Arf les Relay now je les regarderais autrement, vade retro Relay!  ::wacko::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Arf les Relay now je les regarderais autrement, vade retro Relay!


Du moment que tu vas y acheter 4 CPC par semaine.

----------


## Matou Malin

Bah c'est le cas mais non je vais m'abonner je pense, mais j'ai toujours aimé aller chercher moi même mes magasines dans un kiosque, je dois encore y réfléchir, je sais il y a pire comme dilemme ( comme l'émission de merde sur W9 )

----------


## xheyther

> Pas loin.
> Elle s'est fait internée pour pas avoir de responsabilité juridique. 
> Elle utilisait un gosse un peu débile pour faire les transferts.
> *J'attends toujours mon salaire de Mai 2002 et mes indemnités de licenciement*, vu que je suis désormais blacklisté de Relay. Et croyez moi, j'en souffre...
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas de la chenoiritude : c'est un épisode cocasse mais *sans conséquence*.


C'est impressionnant les gens qui parviennent à prendre du recul comme ça  ::O:

----------


## Crealkiller

> C'est impressionnant les gens qui parviennent à prendre du recul comme ça


Ça veux juste dire que maintenant de toute façon il gagne en deux semaine, son salaire de l'époque, et éventuellement indemnités comprise.

----------


## reveur81

Question : à quand une rencontre rédaction-lectorat ? 

Sous forme de congrès/grand-messe par exemple, vous seriez en costume devant des powerpoints, et le lectorat serait assis dans un silence religieux à boire vos paroles. Vous nous annonceriez une ouverture en capital et un nouvel accord avec Cofidis pour que nous puissions acheter des ordinateurs à crédit avec un taux préférentiel de 16%.

Ou sous une autre forme.

----------


## ShinSH

> Question : à quand une rencontre rédaction-lectorat ? 
> 
> Sous forme de congrès/grand-messe par exemple, vous seriez en costume devant des powerpoints, et le lectorat serait assis dans un silence religieux à boire vos paroles. Vous nous annonceriez une ouverture en capital et un nouvel accord avec Cofidis pour que nous puissions acheter des ordinateurs à crédit avec un taux préférentiel de 16%.
> 
> Ou sous une autre forme.


Ou plutôt, les lecteurs arrivent en costume, restent tous assis devant Boulon pendant qu'il leur balance des trucs à la gueule, leur tire dessus avec un pistolet à billes, et réprime d'un Piapiapiapiapia le premier qui tente de parler.

On appellerait ca un pot'chiasse.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi j'aurais plutôt imaginé la rédac arrive en costard, installe le powerpoint et, de la fosse où se tient le lectorat, surgissent des cris d'animaux, des fruits pourris et des bruits de bagarres  ::): .

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Moi j'aurais plutôt imaginé la rédac arrive en costard, *Half* installe le powerpoint et, de la fosse où se tient le lectorat, surgissent des cris d'animaux, des fruits pourris et des bruits de bagarres .


Là, on tient un scénario  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi, j'ai une autre idée...

On se donne rendez vous dans une gare.
Vous montez dans un joli petit train.
On prend la direction d'une mine de sel.
Vous travaillez toute votre vie pour rembourser tous les bons moments que vous nous devez.
Vous mourrez ivres de bonheur et du devoir accompli 3 à 4 heures plus tard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:tired: 
Ca sent le coup fourré.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Autant aller bosser chez Foxconn  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Matou Malin

Et pourquoi pas une convention CPC  ::love::  nan mais c'est vrai franchement avec des kebab!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EN plus vous pourriez vendre très cher la séance photo-souvenir avec Ackboo, vu les fanboys qui traînent par ici...  :tired:

----------


## xheyther

Moi je paye déjà mes moments de bonheur au buraliste ! C'est pas de ma faute s'il ne vous transmet pas et que donc vous ne percevez rien de ma gratificationtude.

----------


## alx

M.U.D. TV c'est vraiment cool mais gâché par des débuts de partie difficiles ? Ou y'a d'autres éléments un peu moisis ?

Le jeu me faisait envie mais le test de Boulon m'a bien refroidi.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est vraiment vraiment chaud.
Perso, ça m'a absolument découragé.

----------


## Tyler Durden

ACKBOO a testé _Semper Fi_, dans le numéro qui arrive ? Sinon, le prochain ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans le prochain.
Il était parti pour le tester en une page et l'add on s'est révélé être un potentiel "vrai" HOI3.
Donc, on va lui faire une place de choix entre les pages E3.

----------


## Akodo

Ça vous dit un apéro facebook dans vos locaux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca te dit un coup de coupe papier dans ta tête ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Il était parti pour le tester en une page et l'add on s'est révélé être un potentiel "vrai" HOI3.


Terrible ! En espérant que son coté potentiel se soit transformé en confirmation.

----------


## kilfou

Pas de news sur un hypothétique HOMM 6 ?

----------


## t4nk

> Ca te dit un coup de coupe papier dans ta tête ?


Une partouze facebook alors ? :groland:

----------


## Guest

> Ou plutôt, les lecteurs arrivent en costume, restent tous assis devant Boulon pendant qu'il leur balance des trucs à la gueule, leur tire dessus avec un pistolet à billes, et réprime d'un Piapiapiapiapia le premier qui tente de parler.
> 
> On appellerait ca un pot'chiasse.


Hahaha y a vraiment des victimes  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ou plutôt, les lecteurs arrivent en costume, restent tous assis devant Boulon pendant qu'il leur balance des trucs à la gueule, leur tire dessus avec *un pistolet à billes*, et réprime d'un Piapiapiapiapia le premier qui tente de parler.
> 
> On appellerait ca un pot'chiasse.


Je peux amener le mien?  ::ninja::

----------


## ToasT

> C'est vraiment vraiment chaud.


T'es vraiment pas aussi h4rdc0r3 que je le pensais. Je suis déçu.
 :Emo:

----------


## Akodo

> Ca te dit un coup de coupe papier dans ta tête ?


Ça dépend si il est dédicacé.

----------


## Neo_13

> Je peux amener le mien?


Objectivement, tu peux pas test boulon là dessus.

----------


## Darken

Et pour Read Dead Redemption, il est aussi testé dans le prochain numéro? ::huh::

----------


## Rorschach

Tiens, je me posais une question hier : vu le nombre d'heures passées a tester des jeux (enfin j'imagine) , est ce que vous passez du temps en dehors a jouer pour votre plaisir, ou faut plus vous en parler, des jeux vidéos ,  en dehors du taf' ??

A l'origine, je voulais poser le même type de question a un gynécologue mais j'en ai pas trouvé sur le forum.

----------


## Jolaventur

> A l'origine, je voulais poser le même type de question a un gynécologue mais j'en ai pas trouvé sur le forum.


Cordonnier mal chaussé tout ça...

----------


## Matou Malin

D'après certaines infos secrètes vous dormez dans vos locaux lors des bouclages, ma question est la suivante: vos compagnes sont elles compréhensives?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh...
On dort jamais à la rédac.
Change d'informateur.

----------


## Voldain

> Euh...
> On dort jamais à la rédac.
> Change d'informateur.


Ca vous arrivait pas à l'époque des locaux de gandi?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca arrivait à Threanor effectivement...
Mais, à cause de sa maladie, il dormait partout. Même dans les chiottes ou dans le métro.

Quand vous réfléchissez un peu... Si on reste à la rédac... C'est pas pour dormir, c'est pour faire avancer le mag'.

Il arrive que l'on passe la nuit à la rédac' quand on est très en retard. Mais ce n'est jamais arrivé avec la nouvelle équipe. Et moi, ça ne m'est pas arrivé depuis le Test des Sims 3.

Faut dire que Pantin, ça donne pas envie de squatter.

----------


## Sylvine

> Faut dire que Pantin, ça donne pas envie de squatter.


Ho putain, je suis passé rapidos l'autre jour, j'ai cru que j'avais pris un portail inter-dimensionnel et que je m'étais retrouvé en URSS dans les années 80.

----------


## ducon

> Faut dire que Pantin, ça donne pas envie de squatter.


Tchao Pantin ?

----------


## yOoN

Salut,
J'ai commandé le CPC 210 via la boutique il y a plusieurs semaines (deux ou trois je sais plus) et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu, est-ce normal niveau délais ou bien ?
 ::huh:: 
Merci.

----------


## lokideath

Non ce n'est pas normal, faut que tu envoies un mail à abonnement at canardpc point com.

----------


## yOoN

Ok Merci. Je vais faire ça alors.

----------


## Zilief

Salut j'mapel Kevin et je trouv ke ç'ay supair le jeux vidéos et je voulais savoir si vous viendriez faire un nexpozé sur les "jeu vidéyos ç'ay de l'art" dans mon kollèj pour ke ma pute de proff elle araite de me fair chié ! Trop mort de LOL !


(désolé. journée de merde. Je voulais salir quelque chose de beau)  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'alcool c'est mal.

----------


## P'titdop

> Salut j'mapel Kevin et je trouv ke ç'ay supair le jeux vidéos et je voulais savoir si vous viendriez faire un nexpozé sur les "jeu vidéyos ç'ay de l'art" dans mon kollèj pour ke ma pute de proff elle araite de me fair chié ! Trop mort de LOL !
> 
> 
> (désolé. journée de merde. Je voulais salir quelque chose de beau)


C'est marrant, tu mets des majuscules quand tu écris de la merde mais, dés que tu fais style "Nan en fait j'écris bien, je suis un bogoss.", tu les mets plus, pareil pour le point final.

----------


## silence

Si ce n'est pas trop indiscret, êtes vous satisfaits de votre distribution par Made in press ? 
J'ai bien essayé depuis que je me suis mis à vous lire mais pour l'instant cela se résume à : point de retrait sans matériel pour, kiosque quittant le réseau deux semaines après son entrée, indication des stocks erronée, réservation non effectuée auprès d'un point de retrait - et donc canard indisponible, à moins de payer une seconde fois, ce que j'ai fait à force d'impatience. 
Ce n'est pas pour m'en plaindre, j'hésite surtout entre l'abonnement et continuer à faire vivre mon buraliste, mais je me demandais si j'étais le seul ou si vous aviez de nombreux retours de ce type ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> faire vivre mon buraliste


C'est un con, ne te pose plus de questions abonne toi !

----------


## gun

Abonne toi et fume plus !

----------


## Zilief

> C'est marrant, tu mets des majuscules quand tu écris de la merde mais, dés que tu fais style "Nan en fait j'écris bien, je suis un bogoss.", tu les mets plus, pareil pour le point final.


Merdre, faut quE j'eN paRLe à mon ANALyste tu crOis ?

----------


## yOoN

> Merdre, faut quE j'eN paRLe à mon ANALyste tu crOis ?


Comme si tu te remettais en cause...  ::P: 


Bon sinon, je n'ai plus rien à lire aux chiottes ! Personne ne peut me répondre pour le n°210 que je n'ai toujours pas reçu ?!
Et me sortez pas un truc du genre "excuse-nous mais avec l'E3 tout ça on s'en fout un peu...".
Je ne vois pas par quelle tournure d'esprit l'on ne puisse pas me considérer comme la priorité des priorités.
J'en suis à lire le petit pavé de l'emballage de mon PQ.
Au secours ! Je veux mon n°210 !!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Va voir dans ton compte, ça va te dire à quoi correspond ton abonnement. Peut-être que le 210 n'était pas inclus dedans.



"*Numéros*"

----------


## Rom1

Z'avez prévu un test de Revenge of the Titans?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouais, j'aimerai me pencher dessus, mais faut que je parvienne à convaincre Boulon, il n'est pas super fan des Tower Defense et de leur côté ultra répétitif. A moins que l'un de mes collègues ne se soit penché dessus avant moi.

M'enfin, vu le mix entre STR et Tower Defense, et la grosse dose de micro gestion que l'on doit se taper, y'a de fortes chances que je puisse l'amadouer. Sans compter que j'avais adoré Droid Assault de cette même boite.  ::wub::

----------


## alx

Mes c'est génial ce truc !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La musique du trailer tabasse grave  ::love::

----------


## t4nk

Le jeu aussi ! Il n'y a pas que les graphismes qui font rétro, la difficulté à l'air d'être pareille. J'ai passé une demi-heure sur la démo et ça devient vite tendu sur les thunes pour la R&D. Ça sent l'arrachage de tête avant la moitié du jeu.  ::love::

----------


## lokideath

J'approuve.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Ouais, il a l'air vraiment très bien, mais le système de rechargement manuel pousse à grouper ses tourelles comme un porc, de la même façon que l'on va rassembler ses raffineries.
Quant aux recherches, on avance trop en aveugle: on ne sait pas ce que vont donner celles sur les Aliens par exemple, ce que cela va débloquer comme arbre technologique.

Mais sinon ouais, c'est franchement bien. Et prise de tête aussi, ces putains de streumons devenant 'achement résistant et agressif dans le deuxième monde de la bêta. Genre, ceux qui se multiplient quand on les bute une première fois. Ils font des ravages dans mes défenses, et mâchouillent les blocs d'acier défensifs comme s'il s'agissait de pâquerettes.

----------


## Rom1

> Ouais, j'aimerai me pencher dessus, mais faut que je parvienne à convaincre Boulon, il n'est pas super fan des Tower Defense et de leur côté ultra répétitif. A moins que l'un de mes collègues ne se soit penché dessus avant moi.


Boulon, plz  :Emo: 





> Le jeu aussi ! Il n'y a pas que les graphismes qui font rétro, la difficulté à l'air d'être pareille. J'ai passé une demi-heure sur la démo et ça devient vite tendu sur les thunes pour la R&D. Ça sent l'arrachage de tête avant la moitié du jeu.


J'arrive pas à passer la 19ème mission, ils arrivent de partout  ::o:  et les cristaux à récolter sont à l'autre bout de l'écran...

Bon sinon je pensais être un des derniers à encore apprécier les TD, si j'avais su j'aurais ptet fait un topic unique  :tired: . Bon en tout cas je mets des sous de côté...

----------


## xheyther

> Ouais, j'aimerai me pencher dessus, mais faut que je parvienne à convaincre Boulon, il n'est pas super fan des Tower Defense et de leur côté ultra répétitif. A moins que l'un de mes collègues ne se soit penché dessus avant moi.


Boulon, plz  :Emo:

----------


## alx

D'après le site officiel, c'est de la difficulté adaptative. Quand on enchaine les victoires, qu'on finit avec plein de thunes et une base en pleine forme, la difficulté augmente d'un cran, et ce jusqu'à ce qu'on perde. De la même façon à chaque défaite le niveau redescend un peu. Il mériterait peut-être qu'on parle de lui ailleurs, ce petit jeu ?

----------


## Rom1

> Il mériterait peut-être qu'on parle de lui ailleurs, ce petit jeu ?


On attend ton topic unique  :B):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Même un topic sur les TD en général. J'aime le genre, même s'il peine à se renouveler.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> *Hôtes de marque de Pantin au XVIIIe siècle* [modifier]
> 
> Sources3
> 
> À cette époque, le village de Pantin attire de nombreuses personnalités, séduites par son « bon air ».


Franchement, de quoi vous plaignez-vous ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi, moi j'ai une question m'dame!

Project Natal ça marchera avec la plupart des jeux ou ce sera juste avec des petit jeux de chie comme ceux de la vidéo de présentation?

Ah et y'aura un lecteur BR prochainement sur la 360?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut j'ai une question concernant votre ancien magasine: Joystick
> Vous avez toujours des liens avec le reste de l'équipe ( je pense que oui ) et vous regrettez vous ou pas cette époque?   ( et aussi le premier site Joystick )


Question qui appelle un avis personnel, qui n'engage que ouamself.
En fait, plus le temps passe, plus ça devient difficile comme question, parce qu'on peut parler de trois Joystick différents : celui dans lequel on a travaillé (Casque noir, Fishbone, ackboo et moi, jusqu'en 2003), celui qui a suivi avec l'équipe de Caféine (2003-2006) ou l'actuel. 
Avec l'actuel, aucun lien ni atome crochu (ou alors, de boucher; nan, je déconne, je les connais pas). Avec celui de Caféine, des différents mais aussi des liens (avec l'intéressé, que je revois régulièrement). 
Pour le Joystick dans lequel j'ai travaillé jusqu'en 2003, c'est partagé. D'un coté, une impression de "c'était le bon temps" parce que oui, vraiment, même si tout n'était pas rose, on travaillait dans des conditions matérielles exceptionnelles. Mais sur le fond, encore aujourd'hui alors que je n'y participe qu'occasionnellement, Canard PC est vraiment le journal que je voulais faire : ce que vous trouvez dans Canard PC n'aurait pas été possible même dans le Joystick d'avant 2003. Et serait encore moins possible aujourd'hui, parce que la pression économique serait trop forte.
Donc la vraie nostalgie, ce serait de faire Canard PC avec les moyens qu'avait Joystick dans le temps.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h51 ----------




> Pas de news sur un hypothétique HOMM 6 ?


Pas hypothétique, puisqu'il est à coup sûr en développement, mais pas de nouvelle, non.

----------


## reveur81

> Donc la vraie nostalgie, ce serait de faire Canard PC avec les moyens qu'avait Joystick dans le temps.


Par curiosité, quand tu parles de moyens, tu veux parler de personnel (nombre de rédacteurs, etc) ou c'est plus que ça ?

----------


## olivarius

> Par curiosité, quand tu parles de moyens, tu veux parler de personnel (nombre de rédacteurs, etc) ou c'est plus que ça ?


Il doit vouloir parler de bureaux *propres* dans le XVIeme et non pas à pantin  ::P:  Parce que niveau PC le matos est bien mieux ; maintenant ils ont tous des dual cores alors qu'en 2003 ils n'avaient que de vieux pentium  :;):

----------


## t4nk

Je verrais plutôt la force de la diffusion et la puissance du tirage, et donc de la pompe à fric (s'pas péjoratif ici, hein) liée.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah ils avaient plus de moyens à disposition c'est évident. On imagine bien que les PC de tests n'étaient pas à la ramasse, entre autres choses. Evidemment les salaires devaient aussi être meilleurs ainsi que les divers petits trucs du fait d'être dans un groupe important. Enfin y a le revers de la médaille d'où le départ...

----------


## Zilief

"Donc la vraie nostalgie, ce serait de faire Canard PC avec les moyens qu'avait Joystick dans le temps."

Ouaaah ! Trop fort Ivan... T'as réussi à transformer la sempiternelle ritournelle du "c'était mieux avant" en uchronie... Quel talent ! Sinon, Joy c'était bien, mais CanardPC, ç'ay bien aussi. Period !

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Par curiosité, quand tu parles de moyens, tu veux parler de personnel (nombre de rédacteurs, etc) ou c'est plus que ça ?


Je pensais moyens matériels et financiers (mais tout est lié : plus de moyens ça peut être plus de personnes moins fatiguées): des salaires à la hauteur, des locaux agréables mais surtout un peu de gras, un peu de rab' qui permette de tenter des trucs idiots, de se faire plaisir sur certains numéros sans être le nez sur la calculette ou de faire des expérience sur le web ou sur les smart phones sans être obligés de faire appel à un sous traitant spécialisé dans le travail des enfants de prisonniers politiques chinois.

----------


## Gobelin

Caféine devient quoi justement ?
Il est toujours dans les jeux vidéos ?

----------


## darkgrievous

> Caféine devient quoi justement ?
> Il est toujours dans les jeux vidéos ?


De mémoire toujours dans l'info(rmatique)  mais pas dans les jeux vidéos à pleins temps.
Tu peut le voir de temps en temps sur un autre site  avec des jeux et des blog  ::rolleyes::

----------


## chtiprof

Salut, le cpc hardware sort-il ces jours-ci ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut, le cpc hardware sort-il ces jours-ci ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...00#post3288600

----------


## yOoN

Bon je vais retenter, on sait jamais...

J'ai commandé le n°210 il y a trois semaines via la boutique de ce site et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu !
A qui faut-il que je m'adresse pour savoir se qui se passe ou pour relancer ?

Merci.


EDIT : je précise que je ne suis pas abonné, que j'achète en kiosque et que donc le service abonnement ne me semble pas être adéquate...

----------


## chtiprof

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...00#post3288600


Merci Frypolar ... donc sortie pour le 21. J'espère juste que j'en trouverai à cette date car le 22, je suis de surveillance de couloir au bac ... je vais faire dame pipi en quelque sorte  ::|: ...... pendant 4 heures d'affilée  ::zzz::

----------


## NarKoleptiK

Salut.
Le n° été, c'est le 28 juin, ou bien le suivant?
C'est juste à titre d'info...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Salut.
> Le n° été, c'est le 28 juin, ou bien le suivant?
> C'est juste à titre d'info...


Le suivant.

----------


## Paco

> Caféine devient quoi justement ?
> Il est toujours dans les jeux vidéos ?


Aux dernières nouvelles il est un indépendant dans la com et suit de très loin gameblog.

Sinon quid des rumeurs qui disent que vous allez quitter les verts rivages de Pantin pour revenir sur Paris ?  :tired:

----------


## xheyther

Ce ne sont pas des rumeurs. Par contre toi t'es quand même vachement daltonien pour confondre gris et vert.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Aux dernières nouvelles il est un indépendant dans la com et suit de très loin gameblog.
> 
> Sinon quid des rumeurs qui disent que vous allez quitter les verts rivages de Pantin pour revenir sur Paris ?


Retour aux sources possible: Presse Non-stop est en négociations pour retrouver un local dans la pépinière d'entreprises qui l'a vu naître...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mon dieu, la rédac serait à 5 minutes à pied de chez moi !  ::w00t:: 
Je risque de croiser Boulon le matin le soir sur le trajet du boulot ! :fear:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu pourras aller leur faire des coucous inopinés quand tu t'ennuieras  ::o: .

----------


## lokideath

> Retour aux sources possible: Presse Non-stop est en négociations pour retrouver un local dans la pépinière d'entreprises qui l'a vu naître...


Vous retournez à Disneyland ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu pourras aller leur faire des coucous inopinés quand tu t'ennuieras .


Ouai ça fera plaisir à Couly!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Tu pourras aller leur faire des coucous inopinés quand tu t'ennuieras .


Pour me prendre des bidons de protéines dans la tronche ? Non !  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Retour aux sources possible: Presse Non-stop est en négociations pour retrouver un local dans la pépinière d'entreprises qui l'a vu naître...


Si j'en crois ma mémoire Canard PC, le concept, serait né au bord d'une piscine en Espagne. Vous partez en Andalousie ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

Dans le but d'être encore plus mobile tout en devenant beaucoup plus bruyant, Boulon envisage t-il d'acheter un vuvuzela  ::blink::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ouais génial le concept ! Pour réveiller un de ses escla rédacteurs en train de comater, BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ dans le creux de l'oreille  ::o: .

----------


## xheyther

C'est idiot ça.

Parce qu'en rendant sourd les rédacteurs, ils deviendront du même coup complétement insensibles aux insultes et autres piapiapia. Stratégiquement c'est pas un bon plan.

À la limite une petite musique d'ambiance coupe-du-monde-vuvuzela, ça peut les maintenir éveillé.

----------


## TheToune

> C'est idiot ça.
> 
> Parce qu'en rendant sourd les rédacteurs, ils deviendront du même coup complétement insensibles aux insultes et autres piapiapia. Stratégiquement c'est pas un bon plan.
> 
> À la limite une petite musique d'ambiance coupe-du-monde-vuvuzela, ça peut les maintenir éveillé.


Il faut alterner régulièrement les nuisances sonores pour qu'elles soient efficaces !

----------


## Alab

> Ah ouais génial le concept ! Pour réveiller un de ses escla rédacteurs en train de comater, BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ dans le creux de l'oreille .





> C'est idiot ça.
> 
> Parce qu'en rendant sourd les rédacteurs, ils deviendront du même coup complétement insensibles aux insultes et autres piapiapia. Stratégiquement c'est pas un bon plan.
> 
> À la limite une petite musique d'ambiance coupe-du-monde-vuvuzela, ça peut les maintenir éveillé.





> Il faut alterner régulièrement les nuisances sonores pour qu'elles soient efficaces !




Suffit de laisser tourner ça sur tout les pc.  :B):

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Suffit de faire ça laisser tourner ça sur tout les pc.


 ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Couly sévit-il dans d'autres publications que Canard PC ?

----------


## ducon

Il a illustré le tome 2 de l’antimanuel d’économie.

----------


## Japan

Moi j'ai une question également... :B):  Peut on séduire une superbe nana rien qu'en lui montrant qu'on lit CPC ou n'est ce qu'un mythe autour du magazine?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est un mythe tout court quand on est fan de japoniaiseries!

----------


## mescalin

> Couly sévit-il dans d'autres publications que Canard PC ?


Ya la geste de gandi en 64 planches. Autrement je sais pas.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi j'ai une question également... Peut on séduire une superbe nana rien qu'en lui montrant qu'on lit CPC ou n'est ce qu'un mythe autour du magazine?


Clairement.

Ça m'arrive tout le temps.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> C'est un mythe tout court quand on est fan de japoniaiseries!


J'avoue que vu le pseudo, je crois qu'on a trouvé plus atteint que moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## darkgrievous

Question du jour

Museogames vous allez en parler ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Merde.
J'ai oublié de leur répondre quand ils nous demandaient si on voulait être partenaire.
Fuck.

----------


## darkgrievous

:tired:  ...  ::O:  ...  ::|: 




Je pars donc m'abonner à jeuvideo magazine pour laver cet affront.

Tiens d'ailleurs le 6 lien pour  "drapeau breton" dans google image mene vers cpc  :B):

----------


## Smisse

Je viens de regarder le dernier Chez Marcus sur Nolife, et il a cité CPC pendant son émission qui parlait de Split/Second et Blur  ::):  
Vous avez fait connaissance avec lui ou c'est juste un fan de plus ?  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

On ne l'a jamais croisé, mais c'est très gentil de sa part de nous faire de la pub.
Mais maintenant, on a peur de le croiser et qu'il nous trouve désagréable et qu'il part plus de nous.

----------


## La Mimolette

Question :
La rédaction a t-elle vu venir l'engouement et la passion déchainée par son lectorat?
En tirez-vous une fierté? Celle du bon travail bien fait ou celle de faire bander du lecteur.

----------


## O.Boulon

L'"engouement et la passion", ça ne concerne que les quatre pékins qui s'expriment très très forts sur ce forum.
La grande majorité des lecteurs est vachement plus normale.

----------


## kayl257

> Je viens de regarder le dernier Chez Marcus sur Nolife, et il a cité CPC pendant son émission qui parlait de Split/Second et Blur  
> Vous avez fait connaissance avec lui ou c'est juste un fan de plus ?


Je l'avais également entendu y'a plus d'un an, sur un podcast avec tous les vieux de la vieille de la presse JV et il disait déjà du bien de CPC.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Vous êtes loin de la station 4 Chemins sur la ligne 7? 














 ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Vous avez fait connaissance avec lui ou c'est juste un fan de plus ?


Ce qui m'étonne c'est que c'est pas la première fois en plus. Et lui qui est plutôt du genre "peu exigeant" (comprendre que tant qu'il s'amuse, lean & co ont l'air d'être le cadet de ses soucis) semble lecteur régulier des "aigris hardcore" qui font le mag' (comprendre qui ont des exigences qualitative plutôt haute en général). Fin pour moi, c'est quand même deux approches assez différentes du jeu.
Et comme j'ai oublié ou je voulais en venir, je vais m'arrêter là  ::ninja:: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que c'est pas la première fois en plus. Et lui qui est plutôt du genre "peu exigeant" (comprendre que tant qu'il s'amuse, lean & co ont l'air d'être le cadet de ses soucis) semble lecteur régulier des "aigris hardcore" qui font le mag' (comprendre qui ont des exigences qualitative plutôt haute en général). Fin pour moi, c'est quand même deux approches assez différentes du jeu.
> Et comme j'ai oublié ou je voulais en venir, je vais m'arrêter là .


Il présente des jeux sur GameOne et NoLife. Donc il peut pas vraiment faire hardcore s'il doit rester dans le ton des chaînes.

----------


## guillaumeb86

> Il présente des jeux sur GameOne et NoLife. Donc il peut pas vraiment faire hardcore s'il doit rester dans le ton des chaînes.


Il a le ton qu'il veut sur Nolife. Les fans de FF13, Bayonetta ou encore du dernier Mario s'en souviennent encore...  ::XD:: 
Son émission a plutôt vocation à parler de ce qu'il aime jouer. Son intention n'est pas vraiment de faire une critique objective des jeux qu'il présente.

Quant au fait qu'il aime Canard PC, dans le podcast il disait qu'il trouvait le mag drôle. Malgré le fait qu'il ne joue plus aux jeux PC (principal défaut des Chez Marcus), il faut croire que la qualité d'écriture du mag auquel s'ajoute sa passion pour les jeux video suffisent à lui donner envie d'acheter le mag.

Au fait, il y a pas de topic Nolife ici ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Si mais je pense que le forum Nolife répondra sans doute mieux à tes exigences...

Moi la comparaison que j'ai des deux mondes CPC/Nolife c'est comme essayé de faire cohabiter des motards de Harley avec des motards de Honda à la même convention.

----------


## guillaumeb86

> Si mais je pense que le forum Nolife répondra sans doute mieux à tes exigences...


 ::huh:: 



> Moi la comparaison que j'ai des deux mondes CPC/Nolife c'est comme essayé de faire cohabiter des motards de Harley avec des motards de Honda à la même convention.


Faut pas être sectaire. Il y a déjà un topic Canard PC sur Nolife, pourquoi l'inverse ne serait pas permis/utile ?
http://forum.nolife-tv.com/showthread.php?t=11701
(bon pour l'instant ça manque un peu de canard pour le faire vivre  ::P: )

Si ça dérange pas, je veux bien faire un topic ici (quelle section ?).

J'espére qu'on pourra y faire des débats du même niveau que ceux Harley/Honda  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

On ne fait pas de topic où on parle d'autres média sur CPC.
Ca a attiré un peu trop d'ennuis à une époque.
Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Avez-vous prévu de nous pondre un article sur Onlive ? 
Vu que le service est apparemment lancé et que c'est l'avenir du compte en banque des éditeurs...CA pourrait être un sujet intéressant. EN plus Sébum doit être bien chaud après sa mise en jambe sur les DRM.

----------


## punishthecat

Avez-vous des nouvelles du portage steam pour GNU/Linux ?
Il y a eut une news sur le sujet, mais je ne trouve guère d'autres infos.

----------


## Paco

> Avez-vous prévu de nous pondre un article sur Onlive ? 
> Vu que le service est apparemment lancé et que c'est l'avenir du compte en banque des éditeurs...CA pourrait être un sujet intéressant. EN plus Sébum doit être bien chaud après sa mise en jambe sur les DRM.


Il faudrait un canard aux USA pour ça non ?  :tired:  Il me semble même que le service n'est même pas dispo sur tout le territoire là bas ....

----------


## Herr Z

Vous avez une idée de ou trouver CanardPc dans le nord?

J'ai bien fait 5 presses, je l'ai jamais trouvé, seulement une fois à carrefour.
La prochaine fois, c'est abonnement direct.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Il faudrait un canard aux USA pour ça non ?


Ça arrive en Belgique et au royaume unis bientôt. 
Et probablement un jour en France des que les mecs trouvent un deal avec un fai.

----------


## alx

> Vous avez une idée de ou trouver CanardPc dans le nord?


Pas forcément toujours fiable, mais ça fait une piste :
http://www.trouverlapresse.com/LOP/start.do

----------


## PolluXxX

> Vous avez une idée de ou trouver CanardPc dans le nord?.


Le Relay à Gare Lille Flandres le vend. Sinon, Leclerc à Wattrelos. Sinon, j'sais pas trop!

----------


## Anonyme871

> Vous avez une idée de ou trouver CanardPc dans le nord?
> 
> J'ai bien fait 5 presses, je l'ai jamais trouvé, seulement une fois à carrefour.
> La prochaine fois, c'est abonnement direct.


Le Nord tu veux dire ? Bhé ça dépend où t'habites mais a priori on le trouve partout.

----------


## olivarius

Quel est le grand secret qui devait être révélé le 28 ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## Darken

Avant ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Avant la Lumière ! 
Non mais sérieusement la "révélation" se fera le 28, mais faut quand même être patient, c'est pas forcément le 28 à 08:00...  ::P: 

Surtout que ce sera peut-être dans 3 jours tiens.

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, y a du cas social quand même...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Purée, y a du cas social quand même...


Si c'était ça le grand secret, laisse-moi me gausser : ah ah ah. On était tous au courant.

----------


## pld

Tiens, tiens, je ne sais pas, mais lire Ivan LeFou, se rappeler de Joystick, me donne un petit coup de blues. 

J'ai commencé à le lire fin 98, je venais d'acheter mon 1er PC, et à ce moment sortait le 1er Half Life. 12 ans de JV... Une vraie drogue. 

Alors Joystick, j'ai toujours souhaité retrouver ce format, un mensuel bien épais. Alors je me dis que c'est peut-être ça la grande nouvelle : un canardPC géant, avec une mise en page classieuse. Des screenshots en double page. 
Des articles de fond, donner toute sa dimension aux jeux vidéos, le sortir un peu de que ce certains appelent une sous culture. Qui d'autres que les journalistes de CPC peuvent le faire ? Avec le ton, la jeunesse de votre canard. 
Dangereux de changer une équipe qui gagne. 
Un magazine ou l'on pourrait trouver des chemins de traverses entre les différents arts que côtoient le JV, cinéma, photo, musique... 
Comment faire devenir adulte un medium qui doit avoir juste une trentaine d'années ? 

vivement les vacances !!

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh oui !
Vite que le jeu vidéo devienne adulte, qu'il fasse une dépression et qu'il aille aux putes !

----------


## Guest

Ouais vivement Fallout, bordel. Et des vrais articles dans CPC, il a raison, c'est quand que vous arrêtez le carton-pâte ?

Et puis les screenshots en double page franchement c'est très 90's, en triple page ça rendrait mieux.

----------


## pld

> Oh oui !
> Vite que le jeu vidéo devienne adulte, qu'il fasse une dépression et qu'il aille aux putes !


Tu ne pouvais pas mieux viser ! C'est une saine réaction. De la à faire un raccourci, entre adulte et aller aux putes, tu dégaines un peu rapidement. 
Joystick a vendu son âme, pourquoi CPC ne devrait pas se dépuceler, et sans aller aux putes ??

----------


## TheToune

Et un cpc sans texte rien qu'avec des images c'est pour quand ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tu ne pouvais pas mieux viser ! C'est une saine réaction. De la à faire un raccourci, entre adulte et aller aux putes, tu dégaines un peu rapidement. 
> Joystick a vendu son âme, pourquoi CPC ne devrait pas se dépuceler, et sans aller aux putes ??


Je sais pas...
Est ce que Colin Maillard est devenu adulte ? 
Est-ce que les majorettes offrent une vision post moderne et déconstructiviste de l'industrie mobile ?
Est-ce que Chat percé (c'est la version hardcore de chat perché qui se joue avec une perceuse à Montreuil) est entré dans le monde l'Art par la grande porte ?

Bordel, ce ne sont que des jeux.

Et en cherchant à tout prix la reconnaissance, en voulant que le "medium devienne adulte", vous cherchez juste à pouvoir dire "J'aime les jeux vidéo" sans avoir honte devant votre patron et votre belle famille.
Sans comptez que c'est ce genre d'aspiration qui donne naissance à des grosses merdes formatées et des projets prétentieux et dénués de tout intérêt.

Purée, assumez, jouissez et arrêtez de vous tripoter sur une hypothétique reconnaissance.
Des fois, y a des trucs qui sortent de l'ordinaire, c'est vrai. Mais ce n'est pas en disant "on est des esthètes" que Call of Duty se transforme en littérature.

A chaque fois ça me navre autant.
Des gars qui tirent sur des petits pixels et qui voudraient qu'on les respecte pour ça.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Punaise je suis 100% d'accord avec ça.

----------


## Nielle

C'est pas trop risqué quand même de mettre qu'on aime les JV dans un CV?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Est ce que tu mets que t'adores le beer pong ou la levrette claquée ?

----------


## TheToune

> C'est pas trop risqué quand même de mettre qu'on aime les JV dans un CV?


Ben globalement mettre tes loisirs dans un CV c'est un peu débile non ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ben globalement mettre tes loisirs dans un CV c'est un peu débile non ?


Tout dépend de ce qu'apporte le loisir (organisation, gestion d'équipe etc etc).
Et du poste. Si tu postules pour devenir game designer et que tu n'aimes pas jouer aux jeux vidéo...

----------


## AMDS

> Est ce que tu mets que t'adores le beer pong ou la levrette claquée ?


Dans mon CV, j'avais marqué que je pratiquais assidument les jeux vidéos, et que je montais des légo. Je me suis quand même fait embaucher.

----------


## TheToune

> Tout dépend de ce qu'apporte le loisir (organisation, gestion d'équipe etc etc).
> Et du poste. Si tu postules pour devenir game designer et que tu n'aimes pas jouer aux jeux vidéo...


Dans ce cas c'est le genre de chose qui doit plutôt apparaitre dans une lettre de motivation, pas dans le CV.
Ça fait vraiment remplissage idiot de foutre une rubrique loisir. Sur un bon CV tu n'est pas censé avoir la place pour ce genre de futilité de toute façon...

Sinon pour rejoindre l'avis de Boulon je rajouterais que les plus mauvais partisans du jeu vidéos sont souvent ceux qui cherchent le plus à le valoriser. Ce sont eux les responsables du tirages vers le bas des JV avec la recherche d'une reconnaissance publique en simplifiant les Jeux ou en augmentant le côté artistique au détriment de l'interactivité.

----------


## TheToune

> Dans mon CV, j'avais marqué que je pratiquais assidument les jeux vidéos, et que je montais des légo. Je me suis quand même fait embaucher.


Si tu les avait pas mit tu aurais eu un meilleur salaire  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Sur un bon CV tu n'est pas censé avoir la place pour ce genre de futilité de toute façon...


Il y a une période de la vie qu'on appelle la jeunesse. Je sais que ça peut paraitre lointain pour certain, mais tout de même ^^ 

Spoiler Alert! 


et je suis gentil, je parle pas des vieux avec 30/40 ans dans le même corps de métier ^^

----------


## pld

> A chaque fois ça me navre autant.
> Des gars qui tirent sur des petits pixels et qui voudraient qu'on les respecte pour ça.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ça fait vraiment remplissage idiot de foutre une rubrique loisir. Sur un bon CV tu n'est pas censé avoir la place pour ce genre de futilité de toute façon...


Tu fais partie d'une association qui organise des LAN de 3000 personnes et tu veux bosser dans l'événementiel.
Tu es trésorier d'une assos sportive et tu gères un budget de dizaines de milliers d'euros, quand tu postules pour un poste avec des responsabilités budgétaires.
Tu es entraîneur d'une équipe sportive et tu cherches à faire du management.
Tu programmes des freewares/des petits jeux vidéos et tu cherches un boulot de programmeur.
Etc.

Certains loisirs peuvent apporter une plus-value à ta vie professionnelle, loisir ne veut pas forcément dire fun, glande lol je suis numéro 3 européen à starcraft. La rubrique loisirs du CV est plus à prendre comme "activités extra professionnelles".




> Envoyé par O.Boulon
> 
> 
> A chaque fois ça me navre autant.
> Des gars qui tirent sur des petits pixels et qui voudraient qu'on les respecte pour ça.


Tiens, y'a de l'écho ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dans ce cas c'est le genre de chose qui doit plutôt apparaitre dans une lettre de motivation, pas dans le CV.
> Ça fait vraiment remplissage idiot de foutre une rubrique loisir. Sur un bon CV tu n'est pas censé avoir la place pour ce genre de futilité de toute façon...
> 
> Sinon pour rejoindre l'avis de Boulon je rajouterais que les plus mauvais partisans du jeu vidéos sont souvent ceux qui cherchent le plus à le valoriser. Ce sont eux les responsables du tirages vers le bas des JV avec la recherche d'une reconnaissance publique en simplifiant les Jeux ou en augmentant le côté artistique au détriment de l'interactivité.



Ouais enfin quand tu sors des études et que tes seules activités professionnelles pratiquées  se limitent au ramassage de tomates en saison ou à l'assemblage de mobil-homes pour riches, t'es bien content d'avoir le petit encadré "loisir" pour éviter de refiler une feuille semi-blanche  :tired:

----------


## Toxic

> jouissez et arrêtez de vous tripoter


D'ailleurs quand on devient adulte généralement on n'a plus besoin de se tripoter pour jouir.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Heu dites, les rédacteurs il était pas sensé se passait quelque chose d'important aujourd'hui dans je ne sais plus quel domaine (à part que ça concernait le Hardware) ? 
Ou alors j'ai rêvé d'un article disant aux personnes au courant de ne pas en parler et au autre de ne pas poser de question dessus ? Ou alors alors c'était il y a une semaine (et auquel cas une semaine a disparu sans laisser de trace   :WTF: )

----------


## xheyther

> Heu dites, les rédacteurs il était pas sensé se passait quelque chose d'important aujourd'hui dans je ne sais plus quel domaine (à part que ça concernait le Hardware) ? 
> Ou alors j'ai rêvé d'un article disant aux personnes au courant de ne pas en parler et au autre de ne pas poser de question dessus ? Ou alors alors c'était il y a une semaine (et auquel cas une semaine a disparu sans laisser de trace  )


Aujourd'hui, je suis rentré de vacances et j'ai donc pu acheter le canard hardware (ainsi que le n° 215 mais c'est anecdotique).

Voilà, vous savez. Il fallait pas en parler parce que c'est douloureux de penser à la reprise pendant les congés.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> D'ailleurs quand on devient adulte généralement on n'a plus besoin de se tripoter pour jouir.


Précose ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Heu dites, les rédacteurs il était pas sensé se passait quelque chose d'important aujourd'hui dans je ne sais plus quel domaine (à part que ça concernait le Hardware) ? 
> Ou alors j'ai rêvé d'un article disant aux personnes au courant de ne pas en parler et au autre de ne pas poser de question dessus ? Ou alors alors c'était il y a une semaine (et auquel cas une semaine a disparu sans laisser de trace  )


Hardware : topic du numéro en question.

----------


## TheToune

> Tu fais partie d'une association qui organise des LAN de 3000 personnes et tu veux bosser dans l'événementiel.
> Tu es trésorier d'une assos sportive et tu gères un budget de dizaines de milliers d'euros, quand tu postules pour un poste avec des responsabilités budgétaires.
> Tu es entraîneur d'une équipe sportive et tu cherches à faire du management.
> Tu programmes des freewares/des petits jeux vidéos et tu cherches un boulot de programmeur.
> Etc.
> 
> Certains loisirs peuvent apporter une plus-value à ta vie professionnelle, loisir ne veut pas forcément dire fun, glande lol je suis numéro 3 européen à starcraft. La rubrique loisirs du CV est plus à prendre comme "activités extra professionnelles".
> 
> 
> Tiens, y'a de l'écho ?


On parlait pas de mettre en avant des activité extra professionnels mais d'écrire sur son cv :
Loisirs :
je fais du vélo
je joue au jeux vidéos
Je vais au cinéma
J'écoute de la musique

T'avouera que c'est quand même très tarte et totalement useless pour un employeur ... :^_^: 

Ça na pas grand chose à voir avec tes exemples.
Etre impliqué dans des associations c'est un élément important de tes compétences, collectionner les petites cuillères ou jouer au jeu vidéo ça l'est moins.

Et "joue au JV" dans le cas d'un métier lié c'est bien trop synthétique de toute façon.
Tu met pas "je vais au cinéma" dans un CV de réalisateur ...

Pour reprendre un des exemples qui me correspond :



> Tu programmes des Freeware/des petits jeux vidéos et tu cherches un boulot de programmeur.


Dans mon CV j'ai mit : 
Maitrise des API X, Y et Z 

Et c'est dans ma lettre de motive que j'ai justifié cette aspect de ma vie privé et son utilité dans mon emploi.
Ça n'a pas grand chose à foutre sur un CV dans cette forme.

----------


## TheToune

> Ouais enfin quand tu sors des études et que tes seules activités professionnelles pratiquées  se limitent au ramassage de tomates en saison ou à l'assemblage de mobil-homes pour riches, t'es bien content d'avoir le petit encadré "loisir" pour éviter de refiler une feuille semi-blanche


C'est ce que j'ai dit ...




> Ça fait vraiment remplissage idiot de foutre une rubrique loisir.


 :^_^: 

Mieux vaut une demi feuilles efficace qu'une feuilles pleine de conneries inutiles.
Apres il y d'autres moyens plus efficaces que de remplir un CV de choses inutile. 

Pourquoi vous tenez tellement à mettre j'aime les jeux vidéos dedans ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bein ça m'a aidé au moins une fois de dire lors d'un entretien que je jouais à un MMORPG (_Anarchy Online_ pour ne pas le citer). Pour mettre en avant l'organisation d'évènements entre personnes éloignées, l'esprit d'équipe, l'adaptation au groupe... 

Bon avec l'explosion de WoW et une certaine image négative que le jeu véhicule (à tort si vous voulez mon avis d'ailleurs) je ne le ferais plus  ::): .

(j'ai par contre passé sous silence lors de l'entretien qu'à cette époque je faisais mon petit coréen avec des séances de 36 heures de jeu ininterrompu).

----------


## Vevster

> Dans ce cas c'est le genre de chose qui doit plutôt apparaitre dans une lettre de motivation, pas dans le CV.
> Ça fait vraiment remplissage idiot de foutre une rubrique loisir. Sur un bon CV tu n'est pas censé avoir la place pour ce genre de futilité de toute façon...
> 
> .


Je ne sais pas combien de personnes tu as embauché dans ta vie professionelle, mais une rubrique loisir/ centres d'intérêt n'est pas forcément à négliger:
- ca dépend forcément de l'âge / expérience évidemment, mais pour un stagiaire/jeune diplomé, c'est utile
- ça peut éclairer sur la personnalité
- ça peut faire partie d'une "expérience" (impliqué dans une assoc', dans l'orga, montrer l'attention au détail etc...)

Bref, la plupart des RH, gens qui regardent un CV, bouquins/sites qui expliquent comment faire un bon CV parlent de cette fameuse rubrique.

Là où je te rejoins, c'est qu'il ne faut pas que ce soit un simple remplissage. Ca doit donner envie à l'interlocuteur de creuser.

----------


## Harvester

Question concernant les réabonnements : faut il expédier le règlement à Pantin ou à Paris ? Car la page de paiement indique toujours votre "ancienne" adresse (en admettant que vous ayez déjà effectivement bougé)...

----------


## O.Boulon

Plus rien à Pantin !

----------


## Harvester

Oki doki ! Merci !

----------


## Akodo

Est-ce que Couly a partagé les after height qu'il a récupéré au Montpellier In Game ou les a-t-il mangés tout seul dans un coin en poussant de petits ricanements ?

----------


## AMDS

> Je ne sais pas combien de personnes tu as embauché dans ta vie professionelle, mais une rubrique loisir/ centres d'intérêt n'est pas forcément à négliger:
> - ca dépend forcément de l'âge / expérience évidemment, mais pour un stagiaire/jeune diplomé, c'est utile
> - ça peut éclairer sur la personnalité
> - ça peut faire partie d'une "expérience" (impliqué dans une assoc', dans l'orga, montrer l'attention au détail etc...)
> 
> Bref, la plupart des RH, gens qui regardent un CV, bouquins/sites qui expliquent comment faire un bon CV parlent de cette fameuse rubrique.
> 
> Là où je te rejoins, c'est qu'il ne faut pas que ce soit un simple remplissage. Ca doit donner envie à l'interlocuteur de creuser.


Tout à fait d'accord !
Cela permet de cerner un peu le personnage qu'ils ont en face d'eux et de pouvoir orienter une discussion vers des sujets autres que les compétences techniques.

----------


## dutilleul

Pourrait-on avoir des précisions sur la levrette claquée, svp ?

 ::XD::

----------


## Vevster

> Pourrait-on avoir des précisions sur la levrette claquée, svp ?


Commence par te mettre à quatre pattes, Boulon arrive  ::P: h34r:

----------


## dalgwen

Ça fait quoi de savoir que vous êtes lus de génération en génération?

----------


## olivarius

> Ça fait quoi de savoir que vous êtes lus de génération en génération?


Mon fils de bientôt deux ans lis déjà CPC aux toilettes  :B):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Mon fils de bientôt deux ans lis déjà CPC aux toilettes


Ouais donc ça nous prouve le niveau du magasine......... :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

CPC a toujours été un magazine de chiotte.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Question d'importance Public :

Boulon va-t-il tester les DLC de Mass Effect 2 ?

(Les payants. Voir même les gratuits s'il est d'humeur, ça comblera la page sur les payants sont mauvais).

J'me tate vraiment...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ouais, j'ai pas encore commencé ME2, j'hésite à y bazarder des DLC avant de commencer ma partie, j'aimerais bien savoir aussi s'ils apportent une plus-value.

----------


## reveur81

Je pense qu'il y a une règle absolue concernant les DLC : on regrette systématiquement leur achat, quelque soit le jeu.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je pense qu'il y a une règle absolue concernant les DLC : on regrette systématiquement leur achat, quelque soit le jeu.


Et ceux qui sont gratuits ? Et ceux de GTA 4 ?

Oublie les règles absolues, ça marche jamais.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Oublie les règles absolues, ça marche *absolument* jamais.


*corrigé* Le contre exemple de GTA 4 est tout de même tiré par les cheveux non ? les "épisodes" étant plus des add-on que des DLC...

----------


## LaVaBo

> *corrigé* Le contre exemple de GTA 4 est tout de même tiré par les cheveux non ? les "épisodes" étant plus des add-on que des DLC...


Ils étaient appelés DLC, maintenant, dur de voir des différences, en dehors du fait que les DLC ne sont pas vendus en boîtes, et même ça c'est caduque pour GTA4...

----------


## Ash_Crow

> les "épisodes" étant plus des add-on que des DLC...


Ils sont vendus sous la forme d'un contenu téléchargeable, ce sont donc des DLC par définition.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h09 ----------




> e les DLC ne sont pas vendus en boîtes, et même ça c'est caduque pour GTA4...


Les DLC de _Fallout 3_ ou d'_Oblivion_ aussi sont regroupés dans des versions boîtes, ça veut rien dire ça.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non justement c'est inique.

----------


## lokideath

Sauf que les DLC de GTA4 n'ont pas besoin de GTA4 pour fonctionner, donc c'est pas du DLC !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah ouais, j'ai pas encore commencé ME2, j'hésite à y bazarder des DLC avant de commencer ma partie, j'aimerais bien savoir aussi s'ils apportent une plus-value.


Zaed et Kasumi pour l'instant c'est du bon.
Le dernier qui vient de sortir est caca par contre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Sauf que les DLC de GTA4 n'ont pas besoin de GTA4 pour fonctionner, donc c'est pas du DLC !


Yep ce sont donc des spin off même pas des add-on  ::zzz::

----------


## Taï Lolo

Avant que la compil avec les 2 Episodes sorte, The Lost & Damned était dispo uniquement en téléchargement et nécessitait le GTA original. Donc DLC   ::P:  (mais pas "micro-transaction" de merde, on est d'accord !).

Question : Pourquoi depuis... pfiou longtemps, il y a pas de clavier/souris dans la Config de Canard la plus chère ? L'interface neuronale psychotronique est livrée en bundle ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Question : Pourquoi depuis... pfiou longtemps, il y a pas de clavier/souris dans la Config de Canard la plus chère ? L'interface neuronale psychotronique est livrée en bundle ?


Parce que tu peux l'acheter à part, qu'une souris ça se choisit en posant sa main dessus et que ça réduirait le nombre d'acheteurs (ceux qui sont déjà équipés n'en ont pas besoin). Je crois qu'il y avait deux versions au début, une avec et une sans mais ça devait être galère à gérer.

----------


## Taï Lolo

OK, mais pourquoi uniquement sur la config 3 à ce moment là ?

----------


## Frypolar

> OK, mais pourquoi uniquement sur la config 3 à ce moment là ?


Ah ouais, j'avais pas vu. Ben je sais pas  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le matos que tu as à ce niveau te permet de poutrer n'importe qui à n'importe quel jeu, à tel point que souris et clavier deviennent superflus.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Parce que tu peux l'acheter à part, qu'une souris ça se choisit en posant sa main dessus et que ça réduirait le nombre d'acheteurs (ceux qui sont déjà équipés n'en ont pas besoin). Je crois qu'il y avait deux versions au début, une avec et une sans mais ça devait être galère à gérer.


Non au départ c'était avec ou sans écran la souris et le clavier ont toujours été fournis.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> À défaut de nous rassurer quant à la date de sortie (sans doute pas avant 2010, Braben voulant d'abord boucler The Outsider, un titre d'espionnage attendu pour 2009), ce premier signe de vie depuis neuf mois de silence laissera au moins optimiste vis-à-vis du soin apporté à ce "projet vraiment ambitieux". D'ici là une chose est sûre, tout le monde devrait avoir troqué son BBC Micro ou son Acorn Electron pour un PC.


C'était la dernière news taggé Elite 4, le 31 juillet 2008  ::cry:: . Par Arthur Rabot (et pourtant, elle est pas super longue la news  ::o: ).
Comme j'aimerais que vous ayiez du neuf...

----------


## O.Boulon

On va s'acharner sur Braben pour voir si il est à la à la gamescom.

----------


## Kamikaze

> On va s'acharner sur Braben pour voir si il est à la à la gamescom.


Bah alors on bégaye, c'est le trop plein de virilité de Jeckhyl qui t'émeus?

Et sinon y'avait pas un dossier sur les sticks d'arcade de prévu? Je l'ai loupé ou c'est toujours d'actualité?

----------


## Mr Ianou

D'actualité mais après l'E3 de ce que j'ai entendu.(Donc soit pour septembre soit carrément pour le numéro double qui arrive incessamment sous peu...)

----------


## O.Boulon

On a passé un digest du dossier dans le magazine.
Par contre, le dossier complet sortira peut être un jour sur le site.

----------


## M.Rick75

http://twitter.com/Canardpcredac:
"_Bouclage achevé avec plus de 48h d'avance. Il est temps d'investir le temps gagné dans une grosse connerie dont on aura honte plus tard._"

Des détails!!!

Sinon, vu que vous allez cuisiner Braben, je vous suggère de lui passer ça en boucle, il le mérite:


Si en prime vous pouviez pécho Lorne Laning et lui faire cracher des infos sur la mytho Oddbox (qui devait inclure le portage de La Fureur de l'étranger).
Ça a capoté ou pas?

----------


## kilfou

Tannez Ubi ou Nival pour HOMM 6 !

Quoique Elemental me parait pas trop mal...  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Y a t-il un test de la Geforce 460 768 / 1024 mo dans le prochain numéro de cpc ? Je suis vivement intéressé par son prix (car contrairement à un certain johnclaude je ne retourne pas ma veste moi je reste fidèle à nvidia).

----------


## Darken

Le test hardware.fr est vraiment pas mal (en attendant le doc). :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Y sort quand bordel ?!

----------


## M.Rick75

Ahah! J'ai craqué le code de la matrice. La réponse officielle semble être le 20.

----------


## Logan

E.Y.E.   :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et le retour des couv' qui déboîtent  ::):  (et un peu racoleuses mais bon, faut bien faire bouillir la marmite !).

----------


## O.Boulon

Comment il est trop fort Monsieur Chat...
Et comment il déchire notre jeu !

----------


## Froyok

-E.Y.E
-132 pages.

Voir mieux :
E.Y.E sur 132 pages.

 :Bave: 

Par contre pas de jeu de mots sur la bordure gauche ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bein si. Y'a une lettre de trop.

Tourne ton écran tu verras mieux.

----------


## olivarius

C'est beau  ::lol::

----------


## Froyok

> Bein si. Y'a une lettre de trop.
> 
> Tourne ton écran tu verras mieux.


Hawi !  ::lol:: 
Trop subtil pour moi lors du premier coup de genoux.

----------


## darkgrievous

Je ne dirais qu'une chose  :Bave: 

Oui à cette heure ci j'ai rien trouvé d'autre.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

PUTAIN le jeu de cartes ça a l'air d'être grand ! Et les illustrations de Couly !  :Bave:  NAVEUX !

----------


## Lezardo

::o: 
Rah la vache ! C'te couv, c'te contenu, c'te jeu de carte, ça sent le numéro collector  ::love:: 
Par contre pas avant le 20 ? Je croyais que la rédac avait bouclé avec deux jours d'avance  :tired:  je préfère quand vous bouclez a la bourre en faite.

----------


## olih

> Rah la vache ! C'te couv, c'te contenu, c'te jeu de carte, ça sent le numéro collector 
> Par contre pas avant le 20 ? Je croyais que la rédac avait bouclé avec deux jours d'avance  je préfère quand vous bouclez a la bourre en faite.


N'oublie pas le 14 juillet.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

20 juillet c'est marqué dessus. Pfff l'attente va être longue.

----------


## La Mimolette

Est-ce que si on vient à la rédac déguisé en Slipman on peut le récupérer en avance?

----------


## Desole

> Est-ce que si on vient à la rédac déguisé en Slipman on peut le récupérer en avance?


M'est d'avis que si tu vas à la rédac maintenant tu risque de te sentir bien seul avec ton slip...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le test de disciples III vous l'avez calé pour quand ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Niuméro double.
Et grande surprise : c'est de la merde.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Crotte.

----------


## O.Boulon

En fait j'avais prévu de le tester.
Mais Sébum avait l'air tellement horrifié qu'il était nécessaire de lui offrir afin de permettre au lecteur de se repaître de sa douleur.

Bien à vous,

Omar Boulon

----------


## Sannom

Où qu'il est Isidore  ::'(:  ?

Sinon, ils sont tous comme ça les rédacteurs en chef, ou c'est juste une petite partie de la population  ::huh::  ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Pourtant sur la démo, j'avais l'impression d'un copie/collé de King Bounty version Dark Fantasy. Bon après j'y ai passé que 10min, ceci expliquant surement cela.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Où qu'il est Isidore  ?
> 
> Sinon, ils sont tous comme ça les rédacteurs en chef, ou c'est juste une petite partie de la population  ?


Cher monsieur,

Isidore se trouve actuellement dans une pension climatisée de la SPA, attendant qu'une famille aimante l'adopte ou qu'un vétérinaire miséricordieux le mette à mort.

Concernant votre seconde question, le rôle de rédacteur en chef -ou plutôt celui de Monsieur Loyal du cirque chamarré qu'est la rédaction comme j'aime à me considérer avec une petite pincée d'humour- impose à celui qui en écope de mettre en relation les jeux et les individus de manière à produire les meilleurs papiers possible au risque d'égratigner un peu le titre ou la personne.

Sachez que je ne le fais pas de gaité de coeur,

Dans l'attente de vos réponses ou de vos commentaires,

Omar Boulon

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Cher monsieur,
> 
> Isidore se trouve actuellement dans une pension climatisée de la SPA, attendant qu'une famille aimante l'adopte ou qu'un vétérinaire miséricordieux le mette à mort.
> 
> Concernant votre seconde question, le rôle de rédacteur en chef -ou plutôt celui de Monsieur Loyal du cirque chamarré qu'est la rédaction comme j'aime à me considérer avec une petite pincée d'humour- impose à celui qui en écope de mettre en relation les jeux et les individus de manière à produire les meilleurs papiers possible au risque d'égratigner un peu le titre ou la personne.
> 
> Sachez que je ne le fais pas de gaité de coeur,
> 
> Dans l'attente de vos réponses ou de vos commentaires,
> ...


Qui a piraté le compte à Boulon ?!

----------


## Frypolar

> Qui a piraté le compte à Boulon ?!


Déjà ce n'est pas Half  :tired: .

----------


## olivarius

> Déjà ce n'est pas Half .


Il est en vacances. Il doit être une autre personne  ::P:

----------


## Sannom

> Cher monsieur,
> 
> Isidore se trouve actuellement dans une pension climatisée de la SPA, attendant qu'une famille aimante l'adopte ou qu'un vétérinaire miséricordieux le mette à mort.
> 
> Concernant votre seconde question, le rôle de rédacteur en chef -ou plutôt celui de Monsieur Loyal du cirque chamarré qu'est la rédaction comme j'aime à me considérer avec une petite pincée d'humour- impose à celui qui en écope de mettre en relation les jeux et les individus de manière à produire les meilleurs papiers possible au risque d'égratigner un peu le titre ou la personne.
> 
> Sachez que je ne le fais pas de gaité de coeur,
> 
> Dans l'attente de vos réponses ou de vos commentaires,
> ...


Climatisé? Il ne risque pas de prendre froid???

Quels seraient ces critères, exactement? Les jeux avec le plus gros potentiel de m**** sont donnés à ceux qui ont l'air les plus horrifiés à l'idée de le tester? Les jeux avec le plus gros "hype" sont donnés aux sceptiques, ou au contraire aux apologistes? Chaque rédacteur dispose-t-il de son ou de ses genres de prédilections? Les mauvais jeux consistent-t-ils en un rite de passage? Les "bons" jeux sont-ils parfois une compensation pour un enchaînement de jeux excitants comme un épisode de la Chasse au Trésor?

----------


## half

> Il est en vacances. Il doit être une autre personne


! Haha en vacances ! Déjà que j'ai même pas de Dimanche....

----------


## O.Boulon

Félicitations, vous êtes mûr pour devenir rédacteur en chef.

Plus sérieusement, un jeu va d'abord à celui qui a le plus de culture et de pratique dans le genre concerné. Après tout, on est là pour donner un avis averti.
L'autre critère de sélection, c'est le désir d'une personne de tester un jeu.
Et puis, bien sûr, le potentiel comique d'une rencontre.

----------


## darkgrievous

> *nécessite une photocopieuse, une paire de ciseaux, des doigts environ 60 de QI et au moins un ami


Si notre QI est au dessus ça passe quand même (mon ego vous dis bonjour  ::ninja:: ) ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

A vous lecteurs qui avez prévu d'aller en vacance sur la côte... Réfléchissez... Vous pourriez marcher sur la plage et _sans le savoir_, croiser Omar Boulon... Peut-être même le saluer de la tête (surtout si vous êtes chétifs et prudents). Moi ça me dresse les cheveux sur la tête quand je vois la somme de _sadisme_ concentré dans un seul organisme. Le croiser, ce serait comme être frôlé par un moustique porteur du chic 'n gougnat ou poser le pied à un centimètre d'un piège à grizzly dissimulé sous le sable estival... Sans le savoir, échapper à un destin horrible... _Ça vous est peut-être déjà arrivé !_

J'espère qu'il n'a pas prévu un séjour à la montagne, je n'oserais plus sortir de chez moi.

----------


## Guest

Hahaha même les gens qui t'ont jamais vu te prennent pour un monstre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu n'imagines pas l'horreur ! Tu es en route vers le Franprix, ta seule occupation intellectuelle est de choisir quel parfum de PQ tu vas acheter dans trois minutes, et tout à coup un mec que tu croisais innocemment dans la rue se retourne, tend vers toi un doigt implacable et s'exclame :

"AH AH !"
(avec les majuscules)
"AH AH ! Toi, tu as la gueule d'un type qui va passer les trente prochaines heures à jouer à Halo 3 ! La collision entre toi et ce jeu sera... amusante !"

Non, il faut que j'arrête d'y penser.

----------


## Guest

En même temps je préfèrerais ça aux gens qui viennent me demander une clope.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> ! Haha en vacances ! Déjà que j'ai même pas de Dimanche....


Et alors si tu es pas catholique pratiquant je vois pas le problème !  :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> ! Haha en vacances ! Déjà que j'ai même pas de Dimanche....


C'est pas pour autant que t'en fais lourd!

----------


## Crealkiller

Est-ce qu'un jour, la charte temporaire deviendra définitive??

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non, elle est définitivement temporaire.

Ca te va ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée les gars, laissez nous commérer la destruction du Temple...

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'peux venir à la rédac et m'assoir à coté d'ackboo pendant qu'il joue à CIV 5 ?

----------


## t4nk

Pas d'bol, il vient de changer de dope.  L'avantage c'est que c'est plus sympa à suivre qu'une partie de Civ.

----------


## Bebealien

Si je passe à la redac, faut que je me déguise en batman et que je vienne avec un shotgun ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais.
Et c'est nous qui t'offrons la chaise roulante pour repartir.
Comme ça t'auras boucler tout le budget de ton film.

----------


## b0b0

Monsieur chat, chapeau.

----------


## Bebealien

> Ouais.
> Et c'est nous qui t'offrons la chaise roulante pour repartir.
> Comme ça t'auras boucler tout le budget de ton film.


Haha, Zoulou m'a dit que ca te traumatisais vraiment cette histoire de Batman  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben en même temps, il me suffit d'un rien. Je suis sensible.

----------


## Bebealien

> Ben en même temps, il me suffit d'un rien. Je suis sensible.


Ca se sent tout de suite. Balancer tout ce qui te tombe sous la main dans la tronche de tes rédacteurs, c'est pour leur prouver ton amour. En fait t'es un petit être fleur bleue incompris. Grand timide va.

Sinon, rien à voir, mais vous recevez régulièrement des propositions de corruption pour dire du bien de certains jeux ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non, ils ne reçoivent plus les jeux !  ::ninja:: 

PS : Et je pense que je ne suis pas loin de la vérité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'peux venir à la rédac et m'assoir à coté d'ackboo pendant qu'il joue à CIV 5 ?



Seulement si t'y vas avec une bêta-version d'Era  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Seulement si t'y vas avec une bêta-version d'Era


E'ra il 'eut ta peau, le traître.
 ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Contents de vos nouveaux locaux ?

----------


## Kamasa

Qui sont où déjà ?
"Près du Père Lachaise", c'est un peu vague.

Mais c'est cool, ça risque d'être à 2 pas de chez moi, du coup si je ne reçoit pas le mag', je peux aller me faire un membre de la redac' pour me calmer et l'enterrer sur le chemin du retour  :B):

----------


## Scorbut

> "Près du Père Lachaise"


Elle n'a pas été encore retrouvée ?

----------


## alx

... *cui*cui*cui*


En fait j'avais une question sur la distribution du mag : si j'ai pris ce matin le dernier (ou unique ?) exemplaire du relai H d'une gare de province, est-ce que ça veut dire qu'ils vont en recevoir d'autres ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

La rue Soleillet est toute pitite.

 :haha: 

---------- Post ajouté à 09h15 ----------




> Qui sont où déjà ?
> "Près du Père Lachaise", c'est un peu vague.
> 
> Mais c'est cool, ça risque d'être à 2 pas de chez moi, du coup si je ne reçoit pas le mag', je peux aller me faire un membre de la redac' pour me calmer et l'enterrer sur le chemin du retour


On peut former une équipe... :bosseruedelachine:

----------


## Conan3D

Je viens de remarquer un problème avec le jeu de cartes : Il est pas online...

 :Emo:

----------


## Highlander

> Je viens de remarquer un problème avec le jeu de cartes : Il est pas online...


Celui-ci ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais Sébum a développé une version PC pour les solitaires...
Encore un peu de débuggue et c'est bon.

----------


## Shurin

C'est pas beau de nous promettre la lune...


Ça sort quand?!

----------


## O.Boulon

Je sais pas, faudrait que Sébum soit joignable.

----------


## Nelfe

Le futur concurrent de World of Warcraft  :Cigare:

----------


## ToasT

Mais vous êtes pas sensés être en vacances, là ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Mais vous êtes pas sensés être en vacances, là ?


Les chefs oui, mais pas les larbins.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je sais pas, faudrait que Sébum soit joignable.


Euh, je suis joignable...

Je n'ai pas encore fini le jeu. Pour être plus clair, je n'y ai pas retouché depuis deux semaines, après que Kahn a brisé mon petit coeur en me disant _"tu sais, c'est le genre de jeu qui n'est pas marrant tout seul"_ alors que je venais de passer 72 heures non-stop à bosser sur ce truc.

Ce n'est pas qu'il a froissé mon égo, non. Le problème, en fait, c'est qu'il avait raison. Autant c'est absolument joussif avec des collègues autour d'une table, autant on s'en lasse au bout de cinq minutes devant un écran.

Si vous êtes intéressés par la version actuelle (qui souffre encore de quelques bugs, mais marche dans l'ensemble), MP.

Le jeu est solo uniquement, malheureusement, je suis une quiche en programmation réseau, je serais bien incapable de programmer ça. Si un petit génie du netcode parmi vous veut le code source pour ajouter un versant multi (et, du même coup, donner un intérêt au jeu, qui serait très fun en réseau), même chose, MP.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je ne voulais pas te vexer chouchou... C'est juste que je t'ai pas vu sur Gtalk depuis des lustres.
Et t'as tout à fait le droit d'être injoignable pendant les vacances. On sait que tu nous aimes pas de toutes façons.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sans ça, ce ne serait plus des vacances.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai toujours cru qu'Ackboo piquait tous les congés de la rédac' et que les autres ne pouvaient plus partir  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Donc l'idéal pour rester joignable, c'est de ne pas avoir de vacances. :B): 




> Je n'ai pas encore fini le jeu. Pour être plus clair, je n'y ai pas retouché depuis deux semaines, après que Kahn a brisé mon petit coeur en me disant _"tu sais, c'est le genre de jeu qui n'est pas marrant tout seul"_ alors que je venais de passer 72 heures non-stop à bosser sur ce truc.


Tout ce temps perdu alors qu'il aurait pu être mis à profit pour avancer dans un certain projet plongé dans un coma artificiel.


edit : essayez de dire plusieurs fois à voix haute "projet plongé" et de plus en plus rapidement. C'est drôle.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le jeu est solo uniquement, malheureusement, je suis une quiche en programmation réseau, je serais bien incapable de programmer ça. Si un petit génie du netcode parmi vous veut le code source pour ajouter un versant multi (et, du même coup, donner un intérêt au jeu, qui serait très fun en réseau), même chose, MP.


Quel langage, pour ce que tu as déjà codé ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Quel langage, pour ce que tu as déjà codé ?


C#. Oui, je suis la biatch de Microsoft.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> C#. Oui, je suis la biatch de Microsoft.


One more.  ::lol::

----------


## olih

Ça va être plus compliqué pour le porter sur les os non redmondien  :Emo: .

----------


## Conan3D

Pourquoi pas le faire en Lua via GMod?  ::lol:: 

Au moins, c'plus facile niveau réseau. Et vous imaginez le tapis de cartes en 3D avec le poster en dessous?  :Bave:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pourquoi pas le faire en Lua via GMod? 
> 
> Au moins, c'plus facile niveau réseau. Et vous imaginez le tapis de cartes en 3D avec le poster en dessous?


Parce que tout le monde a un navigateur internet, contrairement au GMod ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ça va être plus compliqué pour le porter sur les os non redmondien .


_Mono_, petit, _Mono_.

Je fais tourner tous mes programmes C# sous Linux avec ce truc. Même pas besoin de recompiler, on peut utiliser le même EXE sous Linux et Windows. En plus ça fait rager les Linuxiens puristes, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.

Tant que j'y suis, un screenshot de ma version PC. Vous voyez, vous n'aurez pas de mal à faire mieux que moi. C'est vraiment très très laid...






> Pourquoi pas le faire en Lua via GMod?


Toi, tu as l'esprit tordu.

----------


## olih

Ce n'est pas si moche  :^_^:

----------


## thomzon

Je repose ma question là, parce que j'avais pas vu ce topic qui me semble plus approprié:

Cher rédaction, j'ai deux questions:

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas développé un truc marrant, et votre superbe jeu de cartes se prête bien à l'exercice.
Est-ce que j'ai le droit de reprendre vos règles et les cartes du PDF pour convertir le jeu en browser-game multi en PHP ? Si oui et si j'en fait un truc top moumouth qui fonctionnent, ça vous intéresse que je vous l'envoie ? Je vous demanderai juste 2 ans d'abonnements gratos (c'est évidemment faux, ce sera bien trop pourri, je vous achèterai 2 ans d'abonnement pour que vous acceptiez de le recevoir).

----------


## darkgrievous

> *on peut utiliser le même EXE sous Linux* et Windows. En plus ça fait rager les Linuxiens puristes, et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.


Pourquoi tant de haine  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

Parce que FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE FuCK wInDauBE c'EsT dE La mErDE ! © ackboo

----------


## alx

TroU dU cUL.

----------


## Conan3D

> Je repose ma question là, parce que j'avais pas vu ce topic qui me semble plus approprié:
> 
> Cher rédaction, j'ai deux questions:
> 
> Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas développé un truc marrant, et votre superbe jeu de cartes se prête bien à l'exercice.
> Est-ce que j'ai le droit de reprendre vos règles et les cartes du PDF pour convertir le jeu en browser-game multi en PHP ? Si oui et si j'en fait un truc top moumouth qui fonctionnent, ça vous intéresse que je vous l'envoie ? Je vous demanderai juste 2 ans d'abonnements gratos (c'est évidemment faux, ce sera bien trop pourri, je vous achèterai 2 ans d'abonnement pour que vous acceptiez de le recevoir).


Apparemment, ce serait ok  :;): 
(Si j'ai bien comprit messire Sebum)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Cyber TroU dU cUL.


On connait nos classiques ça fait plaisir !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

La version PC (et pas finie) du jeu est disponible ici.

----------


## Conan3D

Elle est pas mal avancée, y'a qu'a inclure un bout de code réseau et à finir les cartes.
Au fait, c'possible d'avoir le tapis du jeu en PDF? J'ai mis le poster sur un de mes murs.

 :Bave:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce que vous nous montrerez vos marques de bronzage ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils n'en ont pas, voyons.

Ces vacances à l'île du Levant, ça boume ?

----------


## Belkanell

Cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que CPC organisait une journée "portes ouvertes" et que je rencontrais mon idole de toujours, Maître Boulon. La journée s'est terminée avec l'incendie du restaurant voisin, qui c'est propagé sur l'immeuble de CPC. J'ai vu des rédacteurs, jouer et danser dans le feu, tel des diables. Jouer au "Ballon prisonnier" avec des boules de feu sur les visiteurs apeurés...  

Est-ce un signe ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Oui, que le combo chili/mezcal/CPC est nocif.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que CPC organisait une journée "portes ouvertes" et que je rencontrais mon idole de toujours, Maître Boulon. La journée s'est terminée avec l'incendie du restaurant voisin, qui c'est propagé sur l'immeuble de CPC. J'ai vu des rédacteurs, jouer et danser dans le feu, tel des diables. Jouer au "Ballon prisonnier" avec des boules de feu sur les visiteurs apeurés...  
> 
> Est-ce un signe ?


 ::O: 

S'il t'en reste, j'en veux bien une dosette !

----------


## alx

> La journée s'est terminée avec l'incendie du restaurant voisin, qui c'est propagé sur l'immeuble de CPC. J'ai vu des rédacteurs, jouer et danser dans le feu, tel des diables


Toi aussi aussi tu t'es mis à Minecraft ?

----------


## Belkanell

> S'il t'en reste, j'en veux bien une dosette !





> Oui, que le combo chili/mezcal/CPC est nocif.


J'ai cette chance - malchance (rayer la mention inutile) de me souvenir de mes rêves. C'est très étrange  ::P:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Mais non, c'est l'âge.  :;):

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Dites les canards rédacteurs, qu'est devenu le jeu *"Dark Eye: Demonicon"*? 
Il y'avait eu une preview assez alléchante sur le CPC de l'année dernière pour la précédente GamesCon, puis plus rien. Et aucune info récente sur le net, même sur leur site officiel. 
Le projet est mort? Ou est ce que l'on peut espérer le voir à la GamesCon de cette année?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je viens d'écrire à l'éditeur allemand pour le voir à la Gamescom.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les dernières news sur le site officiel http://www.demonicon.de/EN/ remonte quand même au 19/08/2009...
Ca pue grave le sapin façon Duke "lol" Forever.

Edit: bon je range ma pute de langue. 
Sur le forum on peut lire _"As far as I know TGC was not present on the E3. It seems they made the decision to concentrate on the Gamescom in Köln. "_ daté du 29/06 de cette année, tout espoir reste permis.

Re-edit: ptain je mélange Drakensang et Dark Eye. Je croyais que Demonicon était la suite directe, mais en fait ce n'est absolument pas la même équipe ni le même éditeur...
Du coup t'iras à la pêche aux infos pour le prochain Drakensang aussi, OB ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On vient de le voir.

----------


## LtBlight

Question (et on le saura bien assez vite) : j'ai cru comprendre qu'il serait possible qu'on voit un petit bout de Diablo 3 jouable à la GamesCom?! *prie très fort et  :Bave:   :Bave: * car je vais à Cologne de Mercredi à Samedi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu veux pas passer par Paris et amener Monsieur Chat au passage ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Question (et on le saura bien assez vite) : j'ai cru comprendre qu'il serait possible qu'on voit un petit bout de Diablo 3 jouable à la GamesCom?! *prie très fort et  * car je vais à Cologne de Mercredi à Samedi.


Oui il y aura du D3 jouable, par contre ça sera le même que celui qui était jouable à jesaisplusquelleconvention de l'année dernière (donc sans la plupart des ajouts de cette année).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu veux pas passer par Paris et amener Monsieur Chat au passage ?


 ::o:  Vous avez vu quand même que Boulon vient de proposer aux amateurs de Diablo de passer à la rédac !

Bon, pendant leurs congés, mais quand même !

---------- Post ajouté à 23h07 ----------




> Oui il y aura du D3 jouable, par contre ça sera le même que celui qui était jouable à jesaisplusquelleconvention de l'année dernière (donc sans la plupart des ajouts de cette année).


C'est quand même un mystère pour moi leurs méthodes de com'. Bon, je sais que WoW engrange des miyons et des miyons, mais quand même Diablo n'est pas _la plus pourrie_ de leur licence non plus, or on dirait qu'ils la traitent un petit peu sous la jambe, et que D3 est un peu leur shareware à eux qu'ils font passer derrière leurs vrais jeux, pas seulement en terme de temps de développement, mais surtout en terme de communication.

----------


## t4nk

> Vous avez vu quand même que Boulon vient de proposer aux amateurs de Diablo de passer à la rédac !
> 
> Bon, pendant leurs congés, mais quand même !


Oui mais là c'est pour abandonner Monsieur Chat sur une aire d'autoroute, un amateur de Diablo ça doit bien faire l'affaire.  ::P:

----------


## LtBlight

> Tu veux pas passer par Paris et amener Monsieur Chat au passage ?


Si c'est pour qu'il ronronne tout le long du trajet...puis j'y vais en train. Je peux lui préparer une cage sinon.

----------


## KaMy

> C'est quand même un mystère pour moi leurs méthodes de com'. Bon, je sais que WoW engrange des miyons et des miyons, mais quand même Diablo n'est pas _la plus pourrie_ de leur licence non plus, or on dirait qu'ils la traitent un petit peu sous la jambe, et que D3 est un peu leur shareware à eux qu'ils font passer derrière leurs vrais jeux, pas seulement en terme de temps de développement, mais surtout en terme de communication.


C'est pas l'impression que j'en ai.

Ils collent une démo qui date de la BlizzCon de l'année dernière pour ce salon histoire de dire qu'ils sont la et ils vont garder tout ce qui est nouveau pour la blizzCon de cette année, qui se déroule en octobre je viens de voir (et billets vendus en totalité en Juin).

C'est d'ailleurs le seul développeur/éditeur je crois qui se permet de dire merdum aux salons et fait le sien alors qu'il a 3 jeux, mais c'est toujours plein.

----------


## Animort

C'est vrai mais Wow Cataclysm est tellement important et attendu qu'il va probablement éclipser Diablo III...

----------


## Kamasa

A chaque jeu son public. Et comme ça a été remarqué, Blizzard se permet un salon rien que pour eux alors qu'ils ne présentent que 3 jeux, ça serait idiot s'ils éclipseraient un de leurs jeu avec un autre…

D'ailleurs… 3 jeux faut le dire vite, Bli² n'avait pas annoncé un nouveau jeu (MMO, je crois) sous une nouvelle license ?

----------


## KaMy

Ah leur histoire de MMO plus grand publique, pour le moment y'a rien qui a filtré je crois bien.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Gourrage complet de topic...et sinon ça va vous ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

Des infos sur Heart of the Swarm, peut être?  ::wub:: 




> Ah leur histoire de MMO plus grand publique, pour le moment y'a rien qui a filtré je crois bien


Ils savent faire autre chose que des jeux avec des tas de bestioles hostiles? :^_^: 

*imagine un MMO Starcraft  ::wub:: *

----------


## ToasT

Allez-vous faire un test de 6 pages sur ce jeu aux allures épiques ?

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

Les bruitages font saigner des oreilles, les textures font saigner des noeils, mais la physique n'a pas l'air dégueu... :<_<: 

Qui pour modéliser la rédac?  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Merde leurs bâtiments sont en polystyrène ou quoi ? Mais franchement je dois tester cette chose  ::lol::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Merde leurs bâtiments sont en polystyrène ou quoi ? Mais franchement je dois tester cette chose


Le nombre d'artisans qui aimeraient que ça cassse comme ça quand ils bossent sur de la rénovation !  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

Marrant, ça m'a fait pensé à une simulation de tracteur dont j'avais vu un test en vidéo. J'ai fouillé un peu pour retrouver le nom de cette daube ignoble et poster l'objet du crime. Et là j'ai compris pourquoi l'un m'a fait penser à l'autre, c'est la même boite qui est derrière ces... heu... trucs.

Le pire, c'est que je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette vidéo, youtube regorge de captures faites par une tétrachiée impressionnante de fans.  :WTF: 

Cherchez "tractor simulator" ou "Landwirtschaft Simulator" (c'est allemand ces trucs), j'ai pas assez de nerfs pour en trouver une mieux que les autres.

----------


## Sk-flown

C'est quoi l'intérêt du truc ?

Le mec rentre chez lui et il fait la même chose que dans son boulot ?

Ou alors il y a tellement pas de travail qu'on fait des simulateurs de taf pour les chômeurs, avec bien sûr la paye virtuelle à la fin du mois.

----------


## Sannom

> Marrant, ça m'a fait pensé à une simulation de tracteur dont j'avais vu un test en vidéo. J'ai fouillé un peu pour retrouver le nom de cette daube ignoble et poster l'objet du crime. Et là j'ai compris pourquoi l'un m'a fait penser à l'autre, c'est la même boite qui est derrière ces... heu... trucs.


Ce n'est pas "Farming Simulator", le nom du jeu?

----------


## gripoil

Pas assez réaliste pour être intéressant. Ca simule pas les grosses galères et y'a pas de touche "Insulter votre équipement de démolition".

----------


## Sk-flown

> Pas assez réaliste pour être intéressant. Ca simule pas les grosses galères et y'a pas de touche "Insulter votre équipement de démolition".


T'as oublié les travailleurs immigrés.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Peut-on avoir une idée du contenu du prochain _Magazine du Hard_ ?

----------


## Nelfe

> T'as oublié les travailleurs immigrés.


Un futur DLC.

----------


## La Marmotta

Bonjour à tous,

Afin de contourner l'inflation j'ai enfin décidé de m'abonner. Si si, je l'ai fait là maintenant tout de suite. J'ai juste une petite question : compte tenu de ma commande tardive, est-ce que le numéro du 1er septembre arrivera dans ma boîte au lettre ou devrais-je l'acheter en attendant de recevoir celui du 15 sept ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le nombre d'artisans qui aimeraient que ça cassse comme ça quand ils bossent sur de la rénovation !


Je vois que Monsieur est du métier.  ::):

----------


## gun

Est-ce qu'il existe un jeu de construction réaliste ? Pas les Sims ou Sim City mais un truc avec du ciment, des briques, des truelles etc. J'trouve que ça pourrait être très intéressant.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Tu peux jeter un œil à Building & Co, une démo était sortie.

C'est du réaliste 100% pur jus, mais au niveau réalisation, interface et fun, ça casse pas des briques hein !

----------


## gun

Ah ouais pas mal du tout  ::wub:: 
Merci ça a l'air très correct! Caraï fodes !

----------


## punishthecat

> Tu peux jeter un œil à Building & Co, une démo était sortie.
> 
> C'est du réaliste 100% pur jus, mais au niveau réalisation, interface et fun, *ça casse pas des briques hein* !


 :tired:

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

> Par le pouvoir du crâne ancestral, que le second thread des Questions Auxquelles On Répondra Si On Veut soit !



 

Les membres de la rédac' sont plus string ou caleçon?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sannom

Et les slips? Tu oublies les slips ::o: ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Afin de contourner l'inflation j'ai enfin décidé de m'abonner. Si si, je l'ai fait là maintenant tout de suite. J'ai juste une petite question : compte tenu de ma commande tardive, est-ce que le numéro du 1er septembre arrivera dans ma boîte au lettre ou devrais-je l'acheter en attendant de recevoir celui du 15 sept ?


Je pense que tu as moyen de voir ça en allant sur le site, onglet Compte.

EDIT arg d'ailleurs ça me rappelle qu'il va falloir que je bouge mon corps pour me réabonner  :Emo: .

----------


## gun

> Allez-vous faire un test de 6 pages sur ce jeu aux allures épiques ?


Y'a une demo ici http://uploaded.to/file/szm4pn (source du site officiel du jeu)

Ça permet de se faire une idée, elle inclue le marteau-piqueur à la main et un engin tractopelle-marteaupiqueur  ::P: 
C'est assez bien foutu étonnement, j'aime assez perso. Même si j'ai pas trouvé la touche pour actionné le marteau du tractopelle.

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

> Et les slips? Tu oublies les slips?


Voyons, je suis sûr que les membres de la Rédac', étant des hommes raffinés, n'en portent pas.  ::P: 

Enfin j'espère?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Y a ça qui peut être pas mal aussi :

----------


## Darkfire8

J'adore Canard pc mais ils n'acceptent plus les devises étrangères à base de Brouzoufs!

C'EST UN SCANDALE!

La preuve:


Nan plus sérieusement c'est la première fois que je me marre en passant à la caisse d'un site internet et pour cela je vous en remercie  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Message made in Half spotted  :B):

----------


## Arseur

Excellent le billet !

----------


## r2djbeuh

Ah, par contre, les brouzoufs sont plutôt Copyright les nuls, les mecs, mais bien essayé !

----------


## ducon

Mbof, on en causait avant eux.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah, par contre, les brouzoufs sont plutôt Copyright les nuls, les mecs, mais bien essayé !


C'est Half en même temps!

----------


## kilfou

Il sort bien le 1er septembre le CPC 218 ?

C'est ce qui était annoncé dans le 217 mais je suis en manque là.

----------


## Lezardo

En m'abonnant sur le site je me demandais a quoi pouvait bien servir cette option: "Lier mon compte Canard PC avec mon abonnement" ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> En m'abonnant sur le site je me demandais a quoi pouvait bien servir cette option: "Lier mon compte Canard PC avec mon abonnement" ?


Si tu es banni du forum, tu recevras du caca dans la boîte aux lettres, à la place du magazine.

----------


## jpjmarti

> En m'abonnant sur le site je me demandais a quoi pouvait bien servir cette option: "Lier mon compte Canard PC avec mon abonnement" ?


Ça leur permet de te prévenir par mail quand ton abonnement arrive à sa fin (ils n'envoient plus de lettre de rappel).

----------


## punishthecat

> Il sort bien le 1er septembre le CPC 218 ?
> 
> C'est ce qui était annoncé dans le 217 mais je suis en manque là.


Soit patient jeune scarabée.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ça leur permet de te prévenir par mail quand ton abonnement arrive à sa fin (ils n'envoient plus de lettre de rappel).


Je ne vois pas le rapport.

----------


## Lezardo

Ouais moi non plus  ::P: 
Il a pas bien compris je pense le service abo a ton mail de toute façon donc compte lié ou pas le mail de rappel il te l'envoie. 
Non moi ce que je voulais savoir c'est quel est l'intérêt pour CPC ou pour l'abonnée de lier son compte abonné et celui du compte membre du forum.

----------


## ToasT

Allez arrête de troller Lezardo, tout le monde sait que c'est pour avoir un compte premium et accéder à la webcam de la rédac.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin ça c'est pour les abonnés 2 ans...

----------


## ToasT

> Ouais enfin ça c'est pour les abonnés 2 ans...


D'où l'intérêt de l'avoir fait depuis le début. Mais nous dérivons du sujet.

----------


## Lezardo

> Allez arrête de troller Lezardo, tout le monde sait que c'est pour avoir un compte premium et accéder à la webcam de la rédac.


Je le savais !  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas si vous avez jamais ouvert un MotoMag mais en page 5 (sommaire), il y a un bandeau : 




> *Pour mieux vous servir :* achetez autant que possible votre Moto Magazine chez le même marchand de journaux. Celà nous permettra de lui fournir le nombre d'exemplaire suffisant pour que vous puissiez le trouver à chaque parution. D'avance merci.


Peut-être que vous pourriez récupérer l'idée.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Je ne vois pas le rapport.


Moi non plus, sorry.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h23 ----------




> Ouais moi non plus 
> Il a pas bien compris je pense le service abo a ton mail de toute façon donc compte lié ou pas le mail de rappel il te l'envoie. 
> Non moi ce que je voulais savoir c'est quel est l'intérêt pour CPC ou pour l'abonnée de lier son compte abonné et celui du compte membre du forum.


J'ai été particulièrement obtus. Je vais de ce pas harakirer.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez jamais ouvert un MotoMag mais en page 5 (sommaire), il y a un bandeau : 
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-être que vous pourriez récupérer l'idée.


C'est déjà comme ça que ça marche mon loulou!

Quand y'a trop d'invendu chez un buraliste, le distributeur ajuste la quantité livrée à celle qui est réellement achetée.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez jamais ouvert un MotoMag mais en page 5 (sommaire), il y a un bandeau : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pour mieux vous servir :* achetez autant que possible votre Moto  Magazine chez le même marchand de journaux. Celà nous permettra de lui  fournir le nombre d'exemplaire suffisant pour que vous puissiez le  trouver à chaque parution. D'avance merci.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ça tombe bien, moi CanardPC je l'achète à chaque fois.

----------


## Voldain

> C'est déjà comme ça que ça marche mon loulou!
> 
> Quand y'a trop d'invendu chez un buraliste, le distributeur ajuste la quantité livrée à celle qui est réellement achetée.


Il parlait de mettre un bandeau similaire dans le CPC je pense.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est ça mais bon Dermatite pustuleuse est pas toujours compréhensible par le canard moyen.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est ça mais bon Dermatite pustuleuse est pas toujours compréhensible par le canard moyen.


Ah ouais mais là je pense que j'étais assez clair  :Emo: .
Et puis "canard moyen", "canard moyen", c'est quand même Jolav qui ne m'a pas compris, faut pas déconner non plus  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Voldain

> Ah ouais mais là je pense que j'étais assez clair .
> Et puis "canard moyen", "canard moyen", c'est quand même Jolav qui ne m'a pas compris, faut pas déconner non plus .


J'avoue c'est moyen comme canard  ::ninja::

----------


## carapitcho

Petite question : en tant que nouvel abonné (il y a 2-3 semaines), je me demande, on le reçoit le combien le canard ?

----------


## harlock

Non ! qui t'a que tu trouvera CPC dans ta boite aux lettres si tu t'y abonnais ? Par contre tu pourras toujours télécharger la version démat...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lezardo

> Petite question : en tant que nouvel abonné (il y a 2-3 semaines), je me demande, on le reçoit le combien le canard ?


Il est prévu pour le 3 a dit le grand chef il me semble.

----------


## carapitcho

> Non ! qui t'a que tu trouvera CPC dans ta boite aux lettres si tu t'y abonnais ? Par contre tu pourras toujours télécharger la version démat...


 ::): 



> Il est prévu pour le 3 a dit le grand chef il me semble.


Oki, merci pour l'info.

----------


## Nykhola

Dites, le canard, quand on est abonné, il est livré par la poste ou un truc tiers ?
Car j'ai un digicode à l'entrée de ma résidence, et si c'est pas la poste, bah va falloir que je l'indique.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est la poste.

----------


## Lezardo

Par la poste pour ma part et sans trop me mouiller il me semble que c'est pour tout le monde pareil.

Edit: Grilled par le pote a Bruce Lee.

----------


## Rorschach

> Dites, le canard, quand on est abonné, il est livré par la poste ou un truc tiers ?
> Car j'ai un digicode à l'entrée de ma résidence, et si c'est pas la poste, bah va falloir que je l'indique.


Nan , c'est un mec de la rédac en mob' qui livre, genre domino pizza.

Dans le bulletin d'abonnemment, tu devais renseigner ton numéro de digicode, à coté de celui de ta carte bleue  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est bizarre mais ça me semblait évident. Par contre encore deux jours avant de tenir l'objet du culte... Pff long l'été trop long.

----------


## Nykhola

> Dans le bulletin d'abonnemment, tu devais renseigner ton numéro de digicode, à coté de celui de ta carte bleue


Sauf que je me suis abonné sur le site, et je n'ai pas vu de champ pour.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Sauf que je me suis abonné sur le site, et je n'ai pas vu de champ pour.


L'ironie pour les Nuls. Tome 1.  :tired:

----------


## alx

> L'ironie pour les Nuls. Tome 1.


Ca a l'air intéressant mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la référence de ce livre que tu cites.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Nan mais toi passes directement au Tome 2.

----------


## carapitcho

> Ca a l'air intéressant mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la référence de ce livre que tu cites.


 ::lol::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah ouais mais là je pense que j'étais assez clair .
> Et puis "canard moyen", "canard moyen", c'est quand même Jolav qui ne m'a pas compris, faut pas déconner non plus .


ça va oui!
J'ai lu un peu vite.

----------


## M.Rick75

Vous êtes où?

----------


## ducon

DTC, pourquoi ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Ah. Tout va bien alors.
J'étais sur que quelqu'un allait sortir ça.

Bon, sinon vous êtes où?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ici, là, ailleurs.

----------


## Percolator42

Je cherche le topic sur les Eeepc, introuvable...
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, merci!
L'outil de recherche est complètement pourri aussi  ::(:

----------


## Frypolar

> Je cherche le topic sur les Eeepc, introuvable...
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, merci!
> L'outil de recherche est complètement pourri aussi


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=26113

----------


## Percolator42

Merci  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

> L'outil de recherche est complètement pourri aussi


Ouaip, Google est plus efficace :protips:
A part ça :

----------


## Alab

J'ai pris mon abonnement canardpc sur le site (tout en étant connecté avec mon compte), dois-je lier l'abonnement ou est-ce que ça a été bien fait automatiquement ? (je préfère demander parce que c'est quand même half le webmaster, alors on peut s'attendre au pire avec lui.  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Jolaventur

Si dans compte y'a rien, il faut le faire mon loulou!

----------


## Lezardo

J'avais poser la question il y a pas si longtemps sur l'intérêt de lier ses différents comptes, je n'ai jamais eu de réponse du coup j'imagine que c'est pour un fichage chez les chinois du FBI. :tired:

----------


## Alab

> Si dans compte y'a rien, il faut le faire mon loulou!


Dans mon compte ya affiché abo2ans fr, avec toutes mes infos que j'avais fourni, j'en déduis donc que c'est bon. (par contre j'ai aucune trace d'info sur le compte premium dedans  :Emo:  )

----------


## alx

> (par contre j'ai aucune trace d'info sur le compte premium dedans  )


En même temps, avec un numéro d'utilisateur à 5 chiffres t'as pas intérêt à être pressé  ::siffle::

----------


## Narm

> En même temps, avec un numéro d'utilisateur à 5 chiffres t'as pas intérêt à être pressé


Y a eu plus de 9 999 abonnés ?  ::O:

----------


## Grosnours

Il y a moins de 100 000 abonnés ?  ::O:

----------


## alx

Je parlais du numéro de compte utilisateur lié au site et au forum.

----------


## Kamasa

> Je parlais du numéro de compte utilisateur lié au site et au forum.


D'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'utilisateur du forum avec le n°666.
Aurait-il été effacé volontairement ?  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

Des nouvelles du verdict du procès ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quoique concernant la disparition de la rédaction, cet extrait serait meilleur :

----------


## laskov

Je passais juste pour me renseigner sur les tenant et aboutissant de l'affaire Heden vs les canards.

----------


## ben_beber

> je passais juste pour me renseigné sur les tenant et aboutissent de l'affaire heden vs les canard


T'as bien de la chance ma gueule que Omar Boulon le Fallschirmjäger de l'orthographe et de la grammaire soit porté disparu et que personne soit à sa recherche parce qu'avec une phrase comme ça, il te séquestrerait dans une cave et te raboterait les tétons avec un couteau à beurre pendant toute une nuit.
Il m'a déjà enlevé des points pour une seule majuscule. Une seule majuscule, tu te rends compte ! et toi en une seule phrase, et bien, tu viens de tuer une seconde fois Baudelaire.

----------


## Anonyme871

Il en a vraiment traumatisé alors.  :Emo:

----------


## Doc TB

> je passais juste pour me renseigné sur les tenant et aboutissent de l'affaire heden vs les canard


plus d'infos demain ou vendredi.

----------


## laskov

> T'as bien de la chance ma gueule que Omar Boulon le Fallschirmjäger de l'orthographe et de la grammaire soit porté disparu et que personne soit à sa recherche parce qu'avec une phrase comme ça, il te séquestrerait dans une cave et te raboterait les tétons avec un couteau à beurre pendant toute une nuit.
> Il m'a déjà enlevé des points pour une seule majuscule. Une seule majuscule, tu te rends compte ! et toi en une seule phrase, et bien, tu viens de tuer une seconde fois Baudelaire.



Désolé. Un bug chelou (écran qui a la maladie de parkinson) m'a conduit à ne pas lancer le Cordial 2008. J'en ai aussi profité pour faire une Mise à jour de vista (comme ça je n'aurais pas à le faire demain) donc encore mille excuses.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Et le pire c'est que quand il veut il fait presque pas de fautes. Putain de fainéant.  :^_^:

----------


## xheyther

> plus d'infos demain ou vendredi.


Ho les majuscules !

Oups, pardon Docteur  je ne vous avez pas reconnu de dos !

Ok bon, on est demain non ? :chiant:

----------


## t4nk

Go to the news guys, des infos toutes fraiches et rafraichissantes.

----------


## Anton

Plus de publication sur Facebook et le n°214 depuis juin, un oubli ou du laissez-aller ?
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Canard-PC/111340354000

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Un laissez aller, dans le sens où personne à la rédac n'est vraiment facebookophile. Mais c'est un outils qu'on devrait développer d'avantage, je suis d'accord.

----------


## Neithan

Si personne n'est Fesse Bouc phile par chez vous et sachant par ailleurs que canardpc.com diffuse toute l'information nécessaire, quelle intérêt y a t il à aller fesser le bouc ?

(A part à faire de la comm pluri média multi modale transversale et horizontale juste pour faire plaisir aux théoriciens sur payés du bourrage de mou, bien évidemment)

----------


## Kamasa

P'tet parce que même si on aime pas Facebook, faut lui reconnaître que le moindre événement anodin ou le type ayant la vie la plus banale du monde s'y font connaitre vitesse grand 'V' grâce (ou à cause) du réseau tentaculaire de ce dernier.

(Attention, chiffres arbitraires).
Donc CPC Facebook -> canards (x 2000) -> "amis" des canards (x 10 000) -> et ainsi de suite...
Et c'est gratuit. Donc outre le fait que tout le monde crache dessus, c'est surement le meilleur moyen de se faire connaitre aujourd'hui.

----------


## Anton

Ouaip.
Cela dit c'est vrai que si c'est uniquement pour poster tous les 15 jours l'url vers la news "le CPC est sorti" ça n'a guère d'intérêt, il faut quand même que la page d'entreprise soit un minimum vivante pour qu'elle ait une utilité et accroche en-dehors du pur cercle CPCphile.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je sais que la FFMC (motards) s'est débrouillée pour que leur news apparaissent sur FaceBook, qui leur sert de tremplin vers leur site ("Affichez le message d'origine"). 



Ca doit booster énormément leur fréquentation, surtout pour les news les plus "aimées".

Par contre je ne sais pas si le processus est automatique ou leur réclame du taf' en plus.

----------


## Frypolar

Vous avez une idée du délai de livraison d'une commande via la boutique pour les Pays-Bas ?

----------


## TeHell

Que c'est  ::O:  un motard ...

----------


## JVM

Bonjour tous!

Une tite question (de principe): je constate avec autant d'intérêt que de plaisir que CPC Hardware est disponible en abonnement et lors de mon réabonnement à CPC je douille ce qu'il faut pour CPCHW....Après un certain temps de réflexion j'ai fini  par  trouver curieux que le prix de l'abonnement corresponde exactement au prix de détail de CPCHW (22 pour 4 X 5.5)....Ca ne m'empêche pas de dormir, mais c'est un peu inhabituel? Ou alors y a qqchose que je n'ai pas capté?

Des idées (notamment du staff CPC)?

Merci,

JVM

----------


## Rom1

JVM? Jeux Vidéo Mag?  :tired:

----------


## Sannom

> JVM? Jeux Vidéo Mag?


Java Virtual Machine?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bonjour tous!
> 
> Une tite question (de principe): je constate avec autant d'intérêt que de plaisir que CPC Hardware est disponible en abonnement et lors de mon réabonnement à CPC je douille ce qu'il faut pour CPCHW....Après un certain temps de réflexion j'ai fini  par  trouver curieux que le prix de l'abonnement corresponde exactement au prix de détail de CPCHW (22 pour 4 X 5.5)....Ca ne m'empêche pas de dormir, mais c'est un peu inhabituel? Ou alors y a qqchose que je n'ai pas capté?
> 
> Des idées (notamment du staff CPC)?
> 
> Merci,
> 
> JVM


Le Canard Enchainé est sur le même modèle, mais ça n'a rien à voir. Le problème vient du fait que l'on a que 4 numéros dans un abonnement d'un an et qu'il suffit que vous ne receviez pas l'un deux pour que l'envois d'un numéro de secours entamme très largement notre marge. 
De plus, dans les autres mags, vous avez de la publicité, pas dans Canard PC Hardware. Ce sont donc les ventes qui générent le chiffre d'affaires et uniquement celles-ci. On ne peut donc se permettre une ristourne. Seuls les frais de port sont donc offert.

----------


## TeHell

Et vous pourriez pas mettre des pubs non en rapport avec le contenu, mais plutôt avec le public visé? (histoire de garder l'image d'indépendance?).
Style pour des tournevis aimantés et des trucs comme ça?
Je dis ça, mais je n'y connais rien!

----------


## bigoud1

> Et vous pourriez pas mettre des pubs non en rapport avec le contenu, mais plutôt avec le public visé? (histoire de garder l'image d'indépendance?).
> Style pour des tournevis aimantés et des trucs comme ça?
> Je dis ça, mais je n'y connais rien!


Une pub pour Heden marquerait fortement votre impartialité !  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

De toute façon, un magazine ne choisit pas les pubs qu'il y a.

----------


## Phenixy

En effet, une régie s'en occupe pour lui. Un bon magazine n'a pas (et ne *veut pas*, et c'est tant mieux) avoir de rapport direct avec l'annonceur.

----------


## JVM

> Le Canard Enchainé est sur le même modèle, mais ça n'a rien à voir. Le problème vient du fait que l'on a que 4 numéros dans un abonnement d'un an et qu'il suffit que vous ne receviez pas l'un deux pour que l'envois d'un numéro de secours entamme très largement notre marge. 
> De plus, dans les autres mags, vous avez de la publicité, pas dans Canard PC Hardware. Ce sont donc les ventes qui générent le chiffre d'affaires et uniquement celles-ci. On ne peut donc se permettre une ristourne. Seuls les frais de port sont donc offert.


Merci de la réponse, je comprend, je dormirai moins bête ce soir ::P: ...

JV

----------


## Alab

Un retour des goodies est toujours prévu ?  :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Euh, il s'est passé quoi avec le topic à fl00d ? Quelqu'un pour résumer sa disparition ? J'ai encore rien suivi, moi..

----------


## Anton

Résumé : énième débordement, Doc TB excédé, bans temp et suppression des archives.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Et vous pourriez pas mettre des pubs non en rapport avec le contenu, mais plutôt avec le public visé? (histoire de garder l'image d'indépendance?).
> Style pour des tournevis aimantés et des trucs comme ça?
> Je dis ça, mais je n'y connais rien!


Il me semble que t'as pas le droit de choisir tes pubs comme ça, ça ne me semble pas sain!

----------


## polobob

> Seuls les frais de port sont donc offert.


Déjà rien que ça, pour moi , ca représente une économie importante vu tout le kérosène qu'il faut que je brule pour trouver le mag.

D'ailleurs en parlant du CPC hardware, c'est dommage que pour vos choix d'alimentation il n'y ai pas un "choix alternatif" pour des alims modulaire a puissance équivalente. Ce critère, selon vos dire, figure en troisième place sur les éléments de choix du bloc. (qualité, puissance, modularité).

J'ai été bien embêté en décryptant le dossier sur les alimentations dans le n°5. En effet même si la qualité reste importante, il doit bien y avoir un bloc d'alim à 400/450 watts de bonne facture et qui est modulaire !!???

Et enfin je vais me permettre encore une petite réflexion, serait il possible d'avoir un dossier ou une rubrique choix sur les imprimantes ? Je sais que pour les gamers c'est parfaitement inutile, mais quasiment tout le monde devrai posséder ce genre de bestiole a coté de son PC...

Malgré tout les CPC Hardware sont de grosse mine d'information pour moi. Continuez ainsi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Déjà rien que ça, pour moi , ca représente une économie importante vu tout le kérosène qu'il faut que je brule pour trouver le mag.
> 
> D'ailleurs en parlant du CPC hardware, c'est dommage que pour vos choix d'alimentation il n'y ai pas un "choix alternatif" pour des alims modulaire a puissance équivalente. Ce critère, selon vos dire, figure en troisième place sur les éléments de choix du bloc. (qualité, puissance, modularité).
> 
> J'ai été bien embêté en décryptant le dossier sur les alimentations dans le n°5. En effet même si la qualité reste importante, il doit bien y avoir un bloc d'alim à 400/450 watts de bonne facture et qui est modulaire !!???


Je rejoins ce canard à 100%.

D'ailleurs ce sera encore plus facile de choisir son alim quand 

Spoiler Alert! 


PSU calculator sera mis à jour

.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Euh, il s'est passé quoi avec le topic à fl00d ? Quelqu'un pour résumer sa disparition ? J'ai encore rien suivi, moi..


ça commence page 476.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Que pensez-vous de l'initiative d'Enjoystation (news page 5) qui ouvrent leurs locaux au public (eux) sans même leur jeter d'objets divers à la tronche ?

----------


## Phenixy

Juste pour être sûr: je viens de m'abonner (enfin!) à l'instant pour 1 an, le premier numéro que je recevrai sera donc le 221 mi-octobre?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Que pensez-vous de l'initiative d'Enjoystation (news page 5) qui ouvrent leurs locaux au public (eux) sans même leur jeter d'objets divers à la tronche ?


Que du bien.
On y a été et on leur a explosé la tête et on leur a dépouillé tout ce qu'on a pu.

Et c'est pour cette raison qu'on n'ouvrira jamais la rédac' au public.

----------


## Voldain

> Que du bien.
> On y a été et on leur a explosé la tête et on leur a dépouillé tout ce qu'on a pu.
> 
> Et c'est pour cette raison qu'on n'ouvrira jamais la rédac' au public.


Même si on vient avec un gateau au gras et à la testostérone prélevé sur des cadavres chinois?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Que du bien.
> On y a été et on leur a explosé la tête et on leur a dépouillé tout ce qu'on a pu.
> 
> Et c'est pour cette raison qu'on n'ouvrira jamais la rédac' au public.


Depuis l'entrée par effraction (l'assaut?) Place de la Nation, vous êtes sous Vigipirate rouge.
Noir?

 :^_^:

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

> Dites les canards rédacteurs, qu'est devenu le jeu *"Dark Eye: Demonicon"*? 
> Il y'avait eu une preview assez alléchante sur le CPC de l'année dernière pour la précédente GamesCon, puis plus rien. Et aucune info récente sur le net, même sur leur site officiel. 
> Le projet est mort? Ou est ce que l'on peut espérer le voir à la GamesCon de cette année?





> Je viens d'écrire à l'éditeur allemand pour le voir à la Gamescom.



Re-question du coup. Vu que la série de previews Gamescon est passée et qu'il n'y a eu aucune nouvelles dans les pages de CPC, qu'est devenu ce jeu? Abandonné ou juste non présent à la GC?

----------


## O.Boulon

L'éditeur allemand est quasiment mort.
D'ailleurs, depuis le temps, il doit même être franchement décomposé.

Mais on a saoûlé un de ses concurrents et il semblerait qu'il y ait une possibilité infime de rachat de la licence et du titre.

Donc, on sait jamais, y a une chance.

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce qu'il y a des trucs que vous avez vu, ou plus probablement discuté (je me dis que si on vous montre un truc c'est pas pour poser un nda à plusieurs mois derrière) dont vous n'avez pas parlé site à la gamescon.
Je pense à Syndicate par EA, éventuellement un Mirror's edge 2 mais c'est peut-être juste un fantasme de joueur et c'est pas du tout en développement.

Bref, pour résumer, y-a-t-il des jeux sur lesquels vous avez eu des infos mais dont vous ne pouvez pas parler maintenant, là tout de suite?

Répondez!!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.
En tout cas, pas dans ta liste.

----------


## gregounech

Donc, tu dis non pour ensuite dire ptet bien qu'oui, : ONNOUSDITPASTOUT :

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu dois être bon en français toi !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'éditeur allemand est quasiment mort.


Et merde... ::|: 
Heureusement _Dragon Age 2 Kratos Style_ est toujours sur les rails...

----------


## mum1989

J'ai acheté le magazine (N°6) et bon j'ai trouvé la page boitier et vous proposez encore un gigabyte GZ-X1 de 4ans ...
Franchement, je le trouve assez dépassé
Certes il a des qualités, mais je trouve qu'un xigmatek asgard (25-30€), voir Cooler Master Elite RC-430 (40€) sont nettement meilleur, câble management(perso je trouve ça presque indispensable dans un boitier neuf), finition full black, alim en position basse et filtres pour le CM.
Ensuite dans le haut de gamme, il y a aussi l'HAF 932 ou NZXT phantom qui sont vraiment bien fait.

Autre chose il y a, il me semble une petite erreur page 15, 
"Evidemment compatible dx11, la GF GTX *250* ".... 
450 plutôt ^^

Edit : message posté dans l'autre topic

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut poster dans le topic du CanardPC Hardware.

----------


## mum1989

arf, je suis perdu c'est ou ?

----------


## kilfou

Juste en dessous.

----------


## mum1989

ah ok, je cherchais un topic officiel

----------


## TiNitro

Euhhh, je suis p'têt noeud mais quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qui s'est *vraiment* passé au retour d'Allemagne ?

----------


## jpjmarti

> Euhhh, je suis p'têt noeud mais quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qui s'est *vraiment* passé au retour d'Allemagne ?


Non, non, gardez le mystère ! Chacun se raconte des histoires folles dans sa petite tête.

----------


## Strato

> Euhhh, je suis p'têt noeud mais quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qui s'est *vraiment* passé au retour d'Allemagne ?


+1
Je n'ai pas encore su lire le 221 (un peu de retard dans mes lectures...), c'est un peu plus expliqué dedans ?

----------


## jpjmarti

Je vois, je vois... le départ du divin Omar sous douze à dix-huit mois et son remplacement au poste envié de rédac-chef par le sublime Louis Ferdinand.

----------


## Froyok

> Euhhh, je suis p'têt noeud mais quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qui s'est *vraiment* passé au retour d'Allemagne ?


+1

J'avoue que j'ai vraiment rien capté à toute cette histoire. L'article humoristique du 221 n'aide pas du tout, au contraire.

Bande de vicieux.  :tired:

----------


## LtBlight

Et voici la question semestrielle : Quid des reliures? Je suppose que ce n'est toujours pas d'actualité.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je vois, je vois... le départ du divin Omar sous douze à dix-huit mois et son remplacement au poste envié de rédac-chef par le sublime Louis Ferdinand.


Tututut, Guy Moquette vaincra!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et voici la question semestrielle : Quid des reliures? Je suppose que ce n'est toujours pas d'actualité.


En fait, elles sont produites, mais elles servent pour faire des barricades anti billes en plastique pour se protéger de Boulon.  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon, c'est vrai que ce serait pas mal d'en refaire. Je suis obligé de mettre mes CPC dans des cartons de ramettes de papier imprimante... Et c'est beaucoup moins classe qu'une reliure.

----------


## jpjmarti

> En fait, elles sont produites, mais elles servent pour faire des barricades anti billes en plastique pour se protéger de Boulon. 
> 
> Mais bon, c'est vrai que ce serait pas mal d'en refaire. Je suis obligé de mettre mes CPC dans des cartons de ramettes de papier imprimante... Et c'est beaucoup moins classe qu'une reliure.


Mes piles s'écroulent ! Suis-je bête ! Je vais immédiatement rassembler des cartons de ramettes de papier. le problème c'est qu'on s'y coupe en voulant y retrouver un vieux CPC.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et voici la question semestrielle : Quid des reliures? Je suppose que ce n'est toujours pas d'actualité.


Idem.
J'ai fait du rangement ce WE et j'ai ressenti un désir de reliures.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> L'article *humoristique* du 221 n'aide pas du tout, au contraire.


Alors qu'en fait tu viens de te répondre.

----------


## Basique

Petite question à propos de Gish 2 (puisque la sortie de Super Meat Boy m'y a fait penser) : Il y a pas mal de temps une video d'un prototype est sortie. Il y a eu d'autre news à part ça entre temps ?

----------


## Eklis

Est-ce que vous avez envisagé une espèce de petite rubrique (pas forcément dans chaque numéro) traitant des divers DLC/add-ons en téléchargement qui sortent régulièrement ? Vous avez pas du mal à savoir où les ranger dans le canard de temps en temps ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Vous avez pas du mal à savoir où les ranger dans le canard de temps en temps ?


Avec des reliures, ce serait plus simple.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mantalo

Sinon, il y a eu un souci avec la mise en page du test de FM 2011 d'Ivan le fou? Parce que je trouve que les screens choisis sont nombreux et puis les regrouper tout en haut avec des légendes à peine visibles...bof bof.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Est-ce que vous avez engagé une espèce de petite lubrique [...]


 :tired:

----------


## Euklif

Moquette me semble peu souvent sur de gros jeux. C'est voulu ou Sebum l'assomme a chaque fois?


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, je fais partie de la caste minoritaire de ceux qui ne sont que très rarement transporté par son style. Et alors?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a pas moyen d'accélérer la sortie de 222 ? On est morts de faim pour le test de Fallout  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y'a pas moyen d'accélérer la sortie de 222 ? On est morts de faim pour le test de Fallout .


J'attends davantage celui de River of time.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Y'a pas moyen d'accélérer la sortie de 222 ? On est morts de faim pour le test de Fallout .


Je suis en train de l'écrire...
Et il n'a rien à voir avec ce que j'ai posté sur le forum, espèce de persifleur.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Finalement, Boulon a modifié son post, touché par la grâce de Dieu et sous la menace de l'Eglise catholique qui ne voit pas d'un très bon oeil les hérétiques.
Va en paix, mon fils.

----------


## O.Boulon

Coup de téléphone de l'Opus Dei, tout ça.

----------


## Mephisto

Tiens une question que me revient souvent en tête quand je lis vos tests, est-ce que les défauts que vous relevez ou les choses à améliorer dans les jeux, vous les faites remonter aux développeurs autrement que via le magazine ?

Je pensais à ça en lisant le test de F1 2010 par exemple, avec Casque qui termine son test en arguant que si la simulation des dégâts était améliorée, ajoutée à une couche "gestion/politique" plus poussée, cela suffirait à faire de F1 2011 un hit en puissance. 

Donc, par exemple dans ce cas de figure, est ce que les développeurs ont un retour, par mail par exemple, ou bien si ils ne lisent pas le mag' à eux de se démerder comme des grands ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca dépend du lien qu'on entretient avec eux.
Ca dépend aussi de la place que l'éditeur accorde aux attachés de presse et aux journalistes.

On fait souvent remonter des trucs aux RPs, mais il arrive trop souvent qu'on nous rétorque "si je répète ça, on va m'envoyer paître".

----------


## Mephisto

Okay je vois, merci pour la réponse.  ::): 
C'est moche de constater que certains travaillent avec des oeillères en tout cas, parce que bien souvent vous mettez le doigt sur ce qui fâche dans un jeu, et dans l'opus suivant, les défauts relevés sont toujours présents. ::|:  
Je dis pas que vous devriez contrôler à vous seuls la production vidéoludique à venir, mais si les développeurs pouvaient prendre acte des tests, et pas uniquement quand ces derniers donnent des 8 et 9 sur 10, on aurait peut être de meilleurs jeux.   :tired: 

Ma RDJ : La rédac de CPC est plus calée en gameplay que 80% des games designers en activité.  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ma RDJ : La rédac de CPC est plus calée en gameplay que 80% des games designers en activité.


Ouh la zolie théorie.
On se débrouille pour en parler, mais le jour où on nous demandera d'en faire un, je suis sûr que ça sera de la merde.
Et on fera comme quand les Critiques de Cinéma Grandes Gueules nous pondent des films affligeants sur le modèle de ceux qu'ils aimaient tellement défoncer dans leur mag' ou à l'antenne.

----------


## t4nk

> On fait souvent remonter des trucs aux *RP*s, mais il arrive trop souvent qu'on nous rétorque "si je répète ça, on va m'envoyer paître".


Question conne, que sont les RP ? Responsables presses j'imagine.

Sinon pour le reste c'était une sacrée bonne question, et merci pour la réponse

----------


## O.Boulon

Relation presse, oui.
Les attachés de presse, l'interface entre les studio et les journalistes.

----------


## Mephisto

Nouvelle question pour rebondir : est-ce que ces RPs sont vraiment utiles ? Cherchent-ils à créer une relation avec les journalistes, jouent-ils franc-jeu, ou est ce que ce sont des gens totalement dénués d'intérêt pour la chose vidéoludique qui ne cherchent qu'à obtenir une bonne note pour leur produit par tout les moyens ?

----------


## t4nk

> Relation presse, oui.
> Les attachés de presse, l'interface entre les studio et les journalistes.


Ah merde, "relation", je n'étais pas loin. 

Le reste de ce que j'aimerais te (vous) dire est tl;to taper avec un putain de clavier de chie.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Nouvelle question pour rebondir : est-ce que ces RPs sont vraiment utiles ? Cherchent-ils à créer une relation avec les journalistes, jouent-ils franc-jeu, ou est ce que ce sont des gens totalement dénués d'intérêt pour la chose vidéoludique qui ne cherchent qu'à obtenir une bonne note pour leur produit par tout les moyens ?


Ca dépend des gens.
Y a des gens brillants et sympathiques, y a des gens brillants et antipathiques, y a des losers super chouette et j'en passe.

Et de toutes façons, pour être honnête, on ne leur demande pas d'être des amis, d'avoir des intentions pures ou d'être super calés en jeu vidéo... 
On leur demande de faire leur travail, de nous faire parvenir les infos et les assets, de nous inviter pour les présentations, de nous expédier les versions.

C'est le monde du travail, hein, pas le pays des bisounours.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est normal. Bobby Kotick veut retirer tout le plaisir qu'il y a à travailler dans l'univers du jeu vidéo.
Prochaine étape: supprimer le plaisir de s'amuser.

----------


## ducon

> Question conne, que sont les RP ? Responsables presses j'imagine.


J'avais pensé à Révérend Père.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vevster

Edit:

Nan, rien, mal réveillé

----------


## t4nk

> J'avais pensé à Révérend Père.


Synonyme de Référent Proctologue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

Ptite question, vu que j'ai parlé en cours aujourd'hui du Droit d'Auteur sur la photographie: comment ça se passe niveau légal pour les images que vous utilisez? Je pense notamment:
- Aux screens, mais comme soit vous les prenez vous êtes les auteurs donc ça vous appartient, soit fourni par l'éditeur donc deal. Pas de souci j'imagine.
- Des illustrations comme celles des dossiers, tableaux ou images de lions qui dorment: ça vient d'une BDD d'images que vous rétribuez?
- Les images un peu débiles mais marrantes qui vont avec les news: chopées sur Google? Si oui vous vous posez la question de la propriété?

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour les dernières il me semblent qu'elles viennent de banques d'images auprès desquelles la rédac paie un abonnement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour les illustrations, on les paie.
Pour les screens, capturés ou fournis, les éditeurs pourraient nous interdire de les utiliser (vous vous rappellez des images retirés à la demande d'Activision chez Nofrag).

Mais c'est complètement contre productif pour eux.
Faut bien que quelqu'un parle de leurs jeux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

D'ailleurs il faudrait qu'ils comprennent que dès qu'ils vous obligent à utiliser leurs screens photoshoppés (et que vous le dites), ça éveille une méfiance atavique chez le lecteur de tests  ::|: .

----------


## Phenixy

> D'ailleurs il faudrait qu'ils comprennent que dès qu'ils vous obligent à utiliser leurs screens photoshoppés (et que vous le dites), ça éveille une méfiance atavique chez le lecteur de tests .


C'est tellement vrai... Merci en tout cas pour les réponses, et comme tu le dis, faut bien que quelqu'un parle de leurs jeux.  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Moquette me semble peu souvent sur de gros jeux. C'est voulu ou Sebum l'assomme a chaque fois?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui, je fais partie de la caste minoritaire de ceux qui ne sont que très rarement transporté par son style. Et alors?


Tiens, une question facile.

On fait dans la mesure du possible en fonction des affinités et du passif de chacun.

Du coup parfois on peut avoir l'impression que certains sont plus "gâtés" que d'autres.

Après il y a des jeux qui parfois plaisent à tout le monde alors qu'aucun de nous n'est surchargé.
Dans ces cas là le soft est jeté au centre de la pièce tel un morceau de viande crue dans une cage aux lions (enfin là c'est plutôt un enclos à furets) et on s'affronte jusqu'au sang pour déterminer qui pourra faire le papier.

----------


## Mephisto

Pour revenir sur les retours aux développeurs, quand il s'agit d'indépendants n'ayant pas de RPs, ça donne quoi ?
Vous entretenez une correspondance avec certains ? Sans aller jusqu'à la carte de voeux passée la St Sylvestre, mais j'imagine que c'est plus facile pour faire remonter vos remarques.

----------


## Toxic

J'ai pas une grosse expérience dans le domaine mais pour ma part je me souviens de trois cas de figure différents :

-un plutôt sympa mais qui s'en foutait un peu des remarques, genre "ah ouais c'est vrai que ça aurait été pas bête ça, mais bon je t'avoue que je suis passé au projet suivant moi hein",
-un assez condescendant qui était plutôt "ouais t'es gentil mais j'ai une certaine expérience en la matière, si c'est fait comme ça c'est que c'est la meilleure façon de le faire, merci",
-un ronchon qui accueillait les suggestions en ayant l'air de dire que je pinaillais pour des conneries sans importance, mais qui a fini par en tenir compte.

Voilà. Je sais c'est pas grand chose mais on fait son intéressant comme on peut.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faut bien que quelqu'un parle de leurs jeux.


Ils ont le service marketing pour ça... :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ils ont le service marketing pour ça...


Tu confonds marketing et relations de presse.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## La Marmotta

Juste une petite question : un test de jeu-video fait en moyenne combien de signes ?

edit : oui merci.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Juste une petite question : un test de jeu-video fait en moyenne combien de *signes* ?


Corrigé.

----------


## ben_beber

Mais quelle bande de truites nous sommes !

CanardPC nous offre enfin l'opportunité d'arracher des réponses à toutes ces questions existentielles qui nous taraudent le ciboulot depuis la nuit des temps ! C'est inscrit dans l'intitulé même du thread ; c'est pas Vos questions auxquelles on répondra si on PEUT mais Vos questions auxquelles on répondra si on VEUT, ils ont ce pouvoir ! et toute cette puissance, ça m'étourdit, j'ai l'impression de caresser les couilles de Zeus.

Personne pour leur demander à quoi ressemblera le monde des hommes dans 200 ans ou s'il y'a vraiment une autre existence ailleurs que sur terre.
Non, tout ce que j'entends c'est plutôt du c'est quoi un RP ? *Est-ce que vous vous réunissez parfois entre confrères/concurrents au sein d'une association par exemple, pour discuter de l'état du marché, un peu comme le font certaine corporations (les grandes écoles, les fournisseurs d'accès ou les banques)* ? ça fait combien de signes un article ? c'est toujours vos amis chez infogrames, etc...

Cela dit, si vous pouviez me donner un élément de réponse à la question en gras, ça m'aiderait bien pour mon exposé.

----------


## Lt Anderson

'tain le gros troll...  ::O:

----------


## Toxic

Vous êtes vraiment paresseux quand même, les signes dans les articles il suffit de les compter vous-mêmes.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Vous êtes vraiment paresseux quand même, les signes dans les articles il suffit de les compter vous-mêmes.


Et pensez à y inclure les espaces.

----------


## O.Boulon

> *Est-ce que vous vous réunissez parfois entre confrères/concurrents au sein d'une association par exemple, pour discuter de l'état du marché, un peu comme le font certaine corporations (les grandes écoles, les fournisseurs d'accès ou les banques)* ?


Oui.
Tous les soirs de pleine lune, nous revêtons nos robes de bure et nous nous retrouvons dans les catacombes pour faire un petit bilan.

Sinon, faut être honnête, nous à CanardPC, on se mélange pas trop. On est très consanguin.
On croise nos confrères sur les points presse, on traîne ensemble pendant les voyages, on papote dans les salons... Là on discute du milieu, du marché, de nos conneries respectives.

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que la porosité est vachement plus forte entre les rédactions de Yellow Media par exemple, puisqu'ils travaillent tous au même étage d'un immeuble.

De la même manière, y a pas mal de gens qui se retrouve pour des soirées "pros du jeu vidéo" ou qui se fréquentent virtuellement ou pour de vrai. Nous, non, on est trop snob. Et puis on est persona non grata dans la majorité des bars de Paris.

----------


## kilfou

Ça s'est pas arrangé avec le départ de Gringo ( :Emo: ) pour les bars ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Juste une petite question : un test de jeu-video fait en moyenne combien de signes ?
> 
> edit : oui merci.


Chez CanardPC, un test d'une page fait entre 3500 et 4500 signes tout compris.
Et plus y a de pages, plus y a de signes. Là pour mon 8 pages sur New Vegas, y a carrément 40 000 signes.

Ces chiffres sont espaces compris.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ça s'est pas arrangé avec le départ de Gringo () pour les bars ?


Bah Gringo avait ses bars de prédilection, un peu comme les porcs qui se vautrent dans leur boue à eux et pas dans celle des autres.

Mais maintenant on a Moquette.

Format classique d'une soirée :

-1- On arrive tous dans un bar pour passer une soirée brain storming histoire de changer d'air et d'avoir de nouvelles idées.
-2- Moquette se met à boire énormement.
-3- Kahn, s'il n'est pas en couple, se met à adresser la parole à toute ce qui bouge et qui ressemble à peu près à sa mère.
-4- Sébum trouve un pocheron avec un deug de philo pour se lancer dans une discussion passionnante à propos d'Anaximandre et des pré-socratiques.
-5- Je me plains parce qu'il n'y a rien à bouffer
-6- Monsieur Chat fixe une femme accompagnée d'un gros balèze avec son petit sourire troublant jusqu'à ce qu'elle rougisse et que le mec se doute d'un truc
-7- Zoulou en allant au chiotte se fait prendre à parti par un mec saoul qui se moque de ses fringues et comment à lui prendre la tête
-8- Subitement le copain de la cible de Chat, l'alcoolo philosophe et le mec qui fait chier Zoulou montent en pression en même temps.
-9- Moquette renverse la tête, se jette sur eux mais s'effondre, trop saoûl, au milieu du bar.
-10- Kahn et moi tabassons les agresseurs
-11- Sébum leur fait la morale puis les poches
-12- On fuit avant l'arrivée de la bac.
-13- J'ai rien mangé et on a pas fait la réunion.
-14- On retourne à la rédac et on commande sur Alloresto.
-15- On fait un Ruse.
-16- On fait deux Ruse.
-17- On fait trois Ruse.
-18- On fait quatre Ruse.
-19- Moquette se vexe à cause des chars expérimentaux de Monsieur Chat.
-20- Chacun rentre chez soi. J'ai mangé, mais on a toujours pas fait la réu.

----------


## Vevster

> Bah Gringo avait ses bars de prédilection, un peu comme les porcs qui se vautrent dans leur boue à eux et pas dans celle des autres.
> 
> Mais maintenant on a Moquette.
> 
> Format classique d'une soirée :
> 
> -1- On arrive tous dans un bar pour passer une soirée brain storming histoire de changer d'air et d'avoir de nouvelles idées.
> -2- Moquette se met à boire énormement.
> -3- Kahn, s'il n'est pas en couple, se met à adresser la parole à toute ce qui bouge et qui ressemble à peu près à sa mère.
> ...


T'as oublié que Chat va se coucher chez la nana qu'il mattait.

Comme tout chat qui se respecte.

----------


## O.Boulon

> T'as oublié que Chat va se coucher chez la nana qu'il mattait.
> 
> Comme tout chat qui se respecte.


Ca dépend.
Il porte quelle paire de lunettes ?

----------


## Zepolak

La façon dont c'est raconté me fait penser au journaliste racontant sa journée avec des chasseurs, à la radio.

----------


## t4nk

> Yellow Media


RDJ : Ça ne s'appelle plus Future France (nom très très limite au passage). Et découverte par là même du _Yellow Journalism_ et de l'allusion non feinte... Et non fine aussi.  :tired: 

Je suis émerveillé par tant d'intelligence dans cette recherche de "nom qui claque".

----------


## Max_well

> C'est mon diplôme de sosie. Il est jaune.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Question pratique : si on achète une config de canard chez Materiel.net comment peut-on lier l'offre d'abonnement (6 mois en l'occurrence) avec son compte CPC rallonger ma durée d'abonnement actuelle?

----------


## La Marmotta

> Chez CanardPC, un test d'une page fait entre 3500 et 4500 signes tout compris.
> Et plus y a de pages, plus y a de signes. Là pour mon 8 pages sur New Vegas, y a carrément 40 000 signes.
> 
> Ces chiffres sont espaces compris.


Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Vevster

> Ca dépend.
> Il porte quelle paire de lunettes ?

----------


## Animort

40 000 signes? 8 pages? ::o: 

[MODE_PESSIMISTE[ON]]Tu mets le paquet, est-ce pour nous convaincre que le jeu est si mauvais? [/MODE_pessimiste[OFF]]

Tiens et autre question, en tant que rédacteur en chef, c'est quoi tes responsabilités supplémentaires par rapport au autres?

----------


## O.Boulon

Heu par oú commencer...
Casser plus de trucs...
 Faire plus de bruit...

----------


## Mephisto

Une question toute bête, c'est toi Boulon le gars avec le casque en page 11 du n°221 ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> http://www.citymag.be/wp-content/upl...es-201x300.jpg


On dirait Sébum !  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> -1- On arrive tous dans un bar pour passer une soirée brain storming histoire de changer d'air et d'avoir de nouvelles idées.
> -2- Moquette se met à boire énormement.
> -3- Kahn, s'il n'est pas en couple, se met à adresser la parole à toute ce qui bouge et qui ressemble à peu près à sa mère.
> -4- Sébum trouve un pocheron avec un deug de philo pour se lancer dans une discussion passionnante à propos d'Anaximandre et des pré-socratiques.
> -5- Je me plains parce qu'il n'y a rien à bouffer
> -6- Monsieur Chat fixe une femme accompagnée d'un gros balèze avec son petit sourire troublant jusqu'à ce qu'elle rougisse et que le mec se doute d'un truc
> -7- Zoulou en allant au chiotte se fait prendre à parti par un mec saoul qui se moque de ses fringues et comment à lui prendre la tête
> -8- Subitement le copain de la cible de Chat, l'alcoolo philosophe et le mec qui fait chier Zoulou montent en pression en même temps.
> -9- Moquette renverse la tête, se jette sur eux mais s'effondre, trop saoûl, au milieu du bar.
> ...


Tain les phallocrates, vous n'invitez pas Sonia aux soirées !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Heu par oú commencer...
> Casser plus de trucs...
>  Faire plus de bruit...


T'as oublié tester les airsoft en situation réelle...

----------


## markosncf

Salut a tous, j'ai malencontreusement égaré la recette des muffins coco-bananes-nutella et je cherche un bon samaritain pour me la redonner.

----------


## Raddi

> Sébum trouve un pocheron avec un deug de philo pour se lancer dans une discussion passionnante à propos d'Anaximandre et des pré-socratiques.


Ma spécialité  ::o:  Je devrais traîner dans les bars plus souvent tiens.

----------


## Vevster

> Salut a tous, j'ai malencontreusement égaré la recette des muffins coco-bananes-nutella et je cherche un bon samaritain pour me la redonner.


http://www.750g.com/fiche_de_cuisine.2.123.9079.htm

----------


## markosncf

> http://www.750g.com/fiche_de_cuisine.2.123.9079.htm


Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Question : vous savez combien de messages sont postés sur le forum chaque jour, en moyenne, s'il vous plait ?

Même si la petite mort du TopicAb0b0 a dû faire chuter les statistiques, je suis sûr que ça peut être impressionnant...

 ::):

----------


## Max_well

> Question : vous savez combien de messages sont postés sur le forum chaque jour, en moyenne, s'il vous plait ?
> 
> Même si la petite mort du TopicAb0b0 a dû faire chuter les statistiques, je suis sûr que ça peut être impressionnant...


Discussions: 46 664,                 Messages: 2 975 025 (première page du forum)
Premier message :             28/04/2006, 13h54                           (Il semblerait)
Date actuelle : 29/10/2010, 17h31

Nombre de jours : 1645 jours (Apparemment)

Ce qui nous fait :
Discussions : 28,36/jour
Messages: 1808,52/jour (sans compter celui ci).

De rien.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Discussions: 46 664,                 Messages: 2 975 025 (première page du forum)
> Premier message :             28/04/2006, 13h54                           (Il semblerait)
> Date actuelle : 29/10/2010, 17h31
> 
> Nombre de jours : 1645 jours (Apparemment)
> 
> Ce qui nous fait :
> Discussions : 28,36/jour
> Messages: 1808,52/jour (sans compter celui ci).
> ...


Là tu estimes qu'il y a autant de messages postés aujourd'hui qu'aux premiers jours du forum...
Sans parler des suppressions de messages/topics des modérateurs, qui ne sont probablement pas pris en compte.

Diwydiant, l'idéal serait de demander à DocTB ou half, ils ont les outils pour le savoir.


[edit] ah, j'avais pas vu "moyenne". Dans ce cas, max_well a fait les calculs.

----------


## Diwydiant

Oh, je ne cherche pas les chiffres précis, confirmé par le Ministère des Forums, et supervisé par le Master Modo, c'était juste par curiosité...
 ::): 

Max_well à très bien éclairé ma lanterne ( :tired: ), vu mon niveau en math (re- :tired: )

----------


## t4nk

T'as conscience que si tu veux la réponse à ta question, il va falloir la poser à une personne en particulier ? Et pas la plus agréable dans ces réponses qui plus est.

----------


## Anton

t4nk
*Banni*

Corrélation ?  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

Au passage : Raphi est redevenu noir. Punition passagère ou bien il n'est plus à la rédac ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Meuh non, c'est un agent undercover.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si tu regardes bien c'est assez courant que les "Agents très spéciaux" du site passent en noir. Perso je trouve ça vraiment très bien, ça permet de différencier leur rôle de rédacteur/modérateur/balayeur de leur activité de floodeur mortel.

Sur d'autres sites cette différenciation se fait par l'usage d'une police de caractère colorée (_woputain il poste en rouge, c'est un message de modération_) horriblement kikoololesque et assez insoutenable pour la rétine. Je préfère la méthode Canard.

Mais si ça se trouve c'est complètement un fruit de mon imagination  ::): .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je préfère l'autre méthode. Une autre consiste à avoir des comptes différents mais là c'est casse-couilles pour l'équipe de modos et ça peut engendrer des cas ubuesques de compte multi de modo banni et bannissant du même coup par vengeance les multis d'autres modos. M'enfin ça peut être drôle.

----------


## Toxic

> Au passage : Raphi est redevenu noir. Punition passagère ou bien il n'est plus à la rédac ?


Malheureusement, il est mort. Son fantôme continue néanmoins à hanter son compte.

----------


## Manu

M'étant découvert une passion pour les simulateurs bizarres, un peu comme d'autres regardent de très mauvais films pour rigoler, je voulais savoir si vous comptez tester un jour Farming Simulator 2011.

Je reconnais que ça a l'air hardcore, mais y'a même du multi en coop.  ::ninja:: 

Ils ont même cassé la tirelire pour avoir la licence de plusieurs fabricants de tracteurs et autres moissonneuses. O_o

----------


## O.Boulon

On teste dix fois pire dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Jeckhyl

"On"  ::rolleyes:: . Je paris que le sort a désigné le malheureux Moquette  ::): .

----------


## ducon

Vous testez un simulateur de forums ?

----------


## Manu

Dix fois pire ? Je veux bien reconnaître que celui-là a l'air pas trop moche (enfin, façon de parler), mais dix fois pire... 

Vous avez trouvé un simulateur de pompes funèbres ? Avec accessoires à la Rock Band ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Malheureusement, il est mort. Son fantôme continue néanmoins à hanter son compte.


Sa femme ayant son compte banni on peut espérer que ce soit elle qui ait repris son compte.  ::P:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> M'étant découvert une passion pour les simulateurs bizarres, un peu comme d'autres regardent de très mauvais films pour rigoler, je voulais savoir si vous comptez tester un jour Farming Simulator 2011.


Casque à troqué mon Feuerwehr Simulator contre ce jeu...
Il est sur mon bureau depuis un bon moment et j'ose pas ouvrir la boite.
J'ai peur qu'une malédiction Inca ou un truc du genre s'abatte sur ma couenne.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En plus tes expériences passées ne te seront d'aucune utilité pour ce "jeu".
Faut mieux le refiler au breton: la campagne ça lui parlera forcément, ne serait-ce que parce qu'un jour un tracteur a probablement sorti sa voiture du fossé où il l'avait garé.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Hey ho, j'ai grandi en Seine et Marne moi monsieur.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a la Seine, c'est donc Paris.

J'étais incollable en géo au CE1, monsieur.

Edit: ah ouais non je vois mieux. La Seine et Marne c'est une Picardie qui aurait réussi dans la vie

----------


## Akodo

> On teste dix fois pire dans le prochain numéro.


"Fallout : New Vegas"  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Akodo

_Imbécile_

Heureusement qu'on ne lynche pas les simplets  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vous allez tester la DLC de Read dead redemption sur les zombies ?

Pour un jeu qui a bien marché, on a peu ou prou entendu parler de la DLC bizarrement.

Il parait qu'elle est pas mal (n'ayant plus de Xbox je ne peux pas me prononcer).

Bon c'est sur console c'est sur et je pense qu'en plus vu la période y'a d'autre page a consacré qu'une DLC console.

Sinon je ressors du salon du jeux vidéo a Brest, plein de bonne volonté mais sans sponsors mon dieu que ça fait pauvre.

Le concours overclocking a l'azote liquide était bien sympa.

Et les stand etait assez disponible pour le public (comme te test en 3d sur le jeu de formule 1 en triple écran.

Voila cool story bro.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon je ressors du salon du jeux vidéo a Brest, plein de bonne volonté mais sans sponsors mon dieu que ça fait pauvre.


Ben Brest quoi.
Sans être mauvaise langues y'a des villes plus sympa et dynamique en Bretagne pour un salon du JV.

----------


## Neo_13

> Je préfère l'autre méthode. Une autre consiste à avoir des comptes différents mais là c'est casse-couilles pour l'équipe de modos et ça peut engendrer des cas ubuesques de compte multi de modo banni et bannissant du même coup par vengeance les multis d'autres modos. M'enfin ça peut être drôle.


Vous êtes au courant qu'on se parle, quand même ? Ca permet de discuter sereinement et d'éviter que les erreurs n'arrivent...

Cela dit, vu le nombre de fois où un modo/admin/... reçoit un MP pour se plaindre qu'un autre modo/admin/... je crois que non, le fait que la modo soit concertée échappe au sens commun.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous allez tester la DLC de Read dead redemption sur les zombies ?
> 
> Pour un jeu qui a bien marché, on a peu ou prou entendu parler de la DLC bizarrement.
> 
> Il parait qu'elle est pas mal (n'ayant plus de Xbox je ne peux pas me prononcer).
> 
> .


Les critiques sont plutôt bonnes ouais.
Apparemment c'est du vrai DLC, avec du contenu pour un prix ridicule, pas une merdouille bricolée pour gratter de la thune facile.

Je me tâte pour l'acheter, tiens  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Vous êtes au courant qu'on se parle, quand même ? Ca permet de discuter sereinement et d'éviter que les erreurs n'arrivent...
> 
> Cela dit, vu le nombre de fois où un modo/admin/... reçoit un MP pour se plaindre qu'un autre modo/admin/... je crois que non, le fait que la modo soit concertée échappe au sens commun.


Je donnais un exemple, je sais très bien que ce n'est pas comme ça ici.

----------


## mescalin

> Vous allez tester la DLC de Read dead redemption sur les zombies ?
> 
> Pour un jeu qui a bien marché, on a peu ou prou entendu parler de la DLC bizarrement.
> 
> Il parait qu'elle est pas mal (n'ayant plus de Xbox je ne peux pas me prononcer).
> 
> Bon c'est sur console c'est sur et je pense qu'en plus vu la période y'a d'autre page a consacré qu'une DLC console.
> 
> Sinon je ressors du salon du jeux vidéo a Brest, plein de bonne volonté mais sans sponsors mon dieu que ça fait pauvre.
> ...


Ahaha ya toujours un bar avec de la mutine qui prends le 1/4 de la place ?

----------


## cailloux

> Vous testez un simulateur de forums ?


 ::O:  Hey ! Excellente idée, dommage que j'ai pas de compétence mais je vais développer ça.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous testez un simulateur de forums ?


On est déjà en plein test alors.

----------


## bec

> Ben Brest quoi.
> Sans être mauvaise langues y'a des villes plus sympa et dynamique en Bretagne pour un salon du JV.


En même temps c'est aussi un salon crée par de jeunes bénévoles hein?! 

Il faut donc la ville sympa et les personnes motivées ::):  car mine de rien c'est un boulot sur l'année pour une asso.
(Bonjour a Atao au passage.)

----------


## znokiss

> M'étant découvert une passion pour les simulateurs bizarres, un peu comme d'autres regardent de très mauvais films pour rigoler, je voulais savoir si vous comptez tester un jour Farming Simulator 2011.


Je me cite depuis "Les ratages du web" (où on s'étonnait que le jeu sus-nommé était n°1 des ventes de la semaine) puisque c'est dans le sujet : 



> Tu rigole, mais je suis actuellement chez mon  paternel (agriculteur de son état), et y'a un jeune stagiaire (17 ans)  qui passe TOUT son temps libre sur *Landwitschaft Simulator 2009*  moddé jusqu'à la moelle ! T'imagine même pas le nombre de forums où des  acharnés créent des mods, des modèles 3D de moissonneuse batteuse et  tout le bataclan pour ce jeu. 
> Le mec me demande toute les semaine de l'aide pour décompresser tel  nouveau machin, add-on et tout, et il est super heureux : dans sa classe  de BPREA, ils sont plein à jouer à ce jeu agricole et s'échanger les  supers conseils. D'après lui, la version 2011 était super attendue (y'a  pas eu de version 2010 et la version 2011 amène le multi-joueur). 
> (Pour une fois je ne déconne pas. C'est la folie. Je lui ai montré STALKER, il a pas aimé.)


Comme quoi, y'a VRAIMENT un public pour ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Jolaventur

> En même temps c'est aussi un salon crée par de jeunes bénévoles hein?! 
> 
> Il faut donc la ville sympa et les personnes motivées car mine de rien c'est un boulot sur l'année pour une asso.
> (Bonjour a Atao au passage.)


Ben va falloir délocaliser les enfant.

Je sais pas Rennes par ex:
Et je viendrais vous voir, Brest c'est définitivement trop loin.

----------


## CaeDron

Toujours pas de nouvelles de Brink ?  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qui va avoir la chance de tester les prochains Medal of Honor et CoD ?
Je prépare un fond de soutien pour financer la thérapie qui ne manquera pas d'être néscéssaire suite aux tests.

Sinon, elle est passée où Maria Kalash ?  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ceci n'est pas une question.

Petit retour aux sources et à mes vieux démons.

Note à M. L-F Sébum :
En page 50 du n°222 le Somua S-35 est en fait un Hotchkiss H-35.
Voilà, voilà...

Mais bien la prose comme d'hab'.

L'Idiot Savant, serviteur à toute heure.

----------


## CaeDron

> Ceci n'est pas une question.
> 
> Petit retoure aux sources et à mes vieux démons.
> 
> Note à M. L-F Sébum :
> En page 50 du n°222 le Somua S-35 est en fait un Hotchkiss H-35.
> Voilà, voilà...
> 
> Mais bien la prose comme d'hab'.
> ...


Kamoulox !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Kamoulox !


Un coup de maître!  ::o: 

Bravo!

*Applause*


Edit : t'as même pas vu mes fôtes.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Note à M. L-F Sébum :
> En page 50 du n°222 le Somua S-35 est en fait un Hotchkiss H-35.


Alors c'est qu'il y avait une erreur dans les noms des images fournies par Wargaming.net.

Parce que je ne suis pas capable d'identifier un tank d'un seul coup d'oeil, moi. Je ne suis pas un idiot savant.

Enfin si, mais pas pour ces choses-là.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Parce que je ne suis pas capable d'identifier un tank d'un seul coup d'oeil, moi. Je ne suis pas un idiot savant.
> 
> Enfin si, mais pas pour ces choses-là.


Schopenhauer face à un panzer, je mise tout sur le panzer.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Alors c'est qu'il y avait une erreur dans les noms des images fournies par Wargaming.net.
> 
> Parce que je ne suis pas capable d'identifier un tank d'un seul coup d'oeil, moi. Je ne suis pas un idiot savant.
> 
> Enfin si, mais pas pour ces choses-là.


Le S-35 se reconnaît parfois par la présence d'un symbiote "Colonel De Gaulle".

----------


## Eklis

Un symbiote ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Vous mangez vos chiots, a la mayo, au ketchup ou a la moutarde ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Schopenhauer face à un panzer, je mise tout sur le panzer.


Pfff... Schopenhauer est et sera toujours du côté des panzers.

Un panzer face à Sartre, par contre, oui, je parie sur le panzer. J'aimerais bien voir ça d'ailleurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un symbiote ?


Humour - contexte - décalage - 'cule un mouton.

----------


## CaeDron

C'est pas bientôt fini avec ce mouton ? Je sais pas ce qu'il a fait de mal mais il mérite certainement pas de se faire sodomiser à chaque fois qu'on veut expliquer une blague !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Eklis

C'est pas bientôt fini avec l'humour ?  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

Garder son sérieux, faire semblant d'être plongé dans un grave dilemne parce que le boss est à 2 mètres, et lire ce forum pendant ce temps est et restera un véritable entraînement aux choses de la vie sociale.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et si tu éclates de rire, comment tu fais ? "Non non, juste une idée de réorganisation sociale qui me passait par la tête, rien d'important..." ?

----------


## Anton

Tout en se frottant les mains, et hop, ça passe comme une lettre à la poste.

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est quoi cette private joke sur la "voiture de Oui-Oui" de Kahn Lust?

Explication sur le "symbiote Colonel De Gaulle" :
Durant la Bataille de France le Colonel De Gaulle commandait des divisions blindées essentiellement équipées de Somua S-35, donc il n'est par rare de tomber sur une photo dudit Colonel au côté dudit char.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Heu bonjour. Je suis tout nouveau, tout beau, donc pas taper merci.  ::): 

    Je  ne sais pas si c’est le meilleur endroit pour demander, mais j’ai un peu du mal avec Steam. Je suis  plutôt réfractaire à ce qui me force la main. Or si je comprends bien, même avec du non-dématérialisé on est forcé de passer via Steam pour pouvoir installer et jouer avec de nombreux jeux PC récents, même pour un jeu uniquement mono joueur ?
    Je me suis renseigné (trop ?) *vite fait* sur Steam, et même si le SAV et la sécurité ont l’air d’assurer (d’après les retours que j’ai pu en lire ici et là, notamment en cas de vol de compte), et que le principe de la plate-forme semble pas mal (possibilité de retélécharger ses jeux à volonté, promotions, possibilité de jouer depuis n’importe quel PC, découverte de jeux indépendants), certaines choses me font tiquer. Par exemple le fait d’être obligé de lier le CD acheté à un compte, avec un nombre d’installations restreint (je confonds peut-être avec les DRM là). Puis le fait de ne pas pouvoir revendre son jeu d’occasion (même si je pratiquais plutôt le don/échange de CD de jeux terminés avec des potes à l’époque où je jouais). A la rigueur, acheter en dématérialisé pourquoi pas, mais pas aux prix de contraintes trop importantes.


    Pour X et Y raisons, je n’ai pas joué à de nouveaux jeux PC depuis plus d’une décennie. Là j’aimerais m’y remettre, rattraper mon retard vidéoludique (_Dragon Age_, _Fallout New Vegas_, etc.). J’ai donc raté le coche de l’évolution du monde du jeu vidéo, et donc de la plate-forme Steam. Parce que si vraiment c’est un machin incontournable, et que ça ne me plaît pas,  je n’aurais donc d’autres alternatives que me contenter de jeux plus anciens et d’occasion, si je ne veux pas pirater (et je n’en ai pas l’intention, que ce soit bien clair) ? Ou alors je suis complètement à côté de la plaque, et Steam n’est pas le monstre que je m’imagine ?






    Quelqu’un pour m’aider à comprendre Steam/cette époque ?  ::P: 


    J’ai vu qu’il y avait sur le forum un topic dédié à Steam, mais c’est un vrai roman-fleuve. Et un autre sur le dématérialisé aussi. Je devrais plutôt poser ma question là-bas, ou je vais me faire jeter ? Pas taper, j’ai dit.  ::): 



    Merci d’avance pour le temps que vous consacrerez à  m’éclairer, le sujet à l’air complexe et sensible (voire polémique). Et j’ai du mal à trouver des informations là-dessus. J’espère ne pas passer pour un gros candide (j’ai de l’espoir).  ::|: 


    Désolé pour le pavé aussi.

----------


## Nortifer

Tu n'as pas de limite d'installation, si ca t'éclate, tu peux installer ton jeu sur 20PC différents. La seul limite c'est le nombre de fois que ton compte steam est online en même temps, ce qui est plutot logique.
Par contre, effectivement, tu ne peux plus revendre tes jeux.

----------


## Eklis

Certains jeux peuvent imposer un nombre limité d'installation/activations je crois, en plus de Steam, je crois.

Et aussi bienvenue.  :;):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

D'accord. Merci pour vos réponses, rapides et sympas  :;): .
Je vais voir pour me décider à franchir le pas, alors.

----------


## Eklis

Cela dit n'hésite pas à effectivement poster sur le topic Steam.  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon tu peux utiliser le mur de notre spécialiste en Steam, ERISS.

----------


## Zepolak

Y a un numéro de CPC où il y avait eu un dossier très intelligent sur le nouveau paradigme introduit par Steam et consorts. Mais je me rappelle plus lequel, si quelqu'un a plus de mémoire que moi...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un dossier de GMB, ce serait bien s'il arrivait sur le site dans la section idoine d'ailleurs  ::): .

----------


## jpjmarti

> Tu n'as pas de limite d'installation, si ca t'éclate, tu peux installer ton jeu sur 20PC différents. La seul limite c'est le nombre de fois que ton compte steam est online en même temps, ce qui est plutot logique.
> Par contre, effectivement, tu ne peux plus revendre tes jeux.


Sauf à joindre à ta vente le compte steam que tu aurais créé spécifiquement pour ce jeu-là. Autant de comptes que de jeux !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

@ Eklis : Je pense à le faire, dès que j'aurais tout lu en diagonale, pour voir si  des infos sur mes questions n'ont pas déjà été postées. Mais merci du  conseil.  ::): 
Le courage m'a manqué, vu le nombre de pages.


@ Jeckhyl : Heu, pour ERISS, je ne le connais que de réputation, pour l'avoir lu ici où là sur les forums, mais il me semble avoir un avis plutôt "passionné" sur le sujet. Ne le prends pas mal, mais ce n'est pas un piège, par hasard ?  :tired: 




> Y a un numéro de CPC où il y avait eu un dossier très intelligent sur le nouveau paradigme introduit par Steam et consorts. Mais je me rappelle plus lequel, si quelqu'un a plus de mémoire que moi...





> Un dossier de GMB, ce serait bien s'il arrivait sur le site dans la section idoine d'ailleurs .


Ah tiens, oui, ça m'intéresserait beaucoup, ça. Autant l'un que l'autre.  ::wub:: 


@ jpjmarti : Si c'est possible, ce serait une solution en effet, même si ça me semble galère à gérer sur le long terme (avec plein de jeux).



Bon. C'est vraiment  aimable à vous d'être aussi diligents et sympas. J'avais peur de me faire bâcher de partout.  ::P:

----------


## CaeDron

> @ Jeckhyl : Heu, pour ERISS, je ne le connais que de réputation, pour l'avoir lu ici où là sur les forums, mais il me semble avoir un avis plutôt "passionné" sur le sujet. Ne le prends pas mal, mais ce n'est pas un piège, par hasard ?


Nan mais c'est une sorte de rituel : si t'arrive à tenir une conversation sur les DRM avec lui, tu peux rester, car tu es prêt.  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

> Bon. C'est vraiment  aimable à vous d'être aussi diligents et sympas. J'avais peur de me faire bâcher de partout.


Plus tard ça, une fois que tu seras en confiance et t'y attendras le moins.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Sinon tu peux utiliser le mur de notre spécialiste en Steam, ERISS.


Ahahah, j'ai explosé de rire.
C'est con je voulais faire la même (mais j'avais une formulation beaucoup moins drôle).

----------


## Rorschach

> Bah Gringo avait ses bars de prédilection, un peu comme les porcs qui se vautrent dans leur boue à eux et pas dans celle des autres.
> 
> Mais maintenant on a Moquette.
> 
> Format classique d'une soirée :
> 
> -1- On arrive tous dans un bar pour passer une soirée brain storming histoire de changer d'air et d'avoir de nouvelles idées.
> -2- Moquette se met à boire énormement.
> -3- Kahn, s'il n'est pas en couple, se met à adresser la parole à toute ce qui bouge et qui ressemble à peu près à sa mère.
> ...



Est ce que, l'année prochaine, vous allez sortir de votre réserve éditoriale pour vous engager un peu plus pour la candidate de votre coeur en 2012, à savoir Christine Boutin ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Depuis que Philippe s'est retiré de la vie politique, Christine nous semble le choix le plus logique et le plus conforme à notre foi.

----------


## Zevka

Est-ce que vous n'êtes pas trop jaloux que les RG viennent piller toute les rédactions de france sauf vous ?

----------


## Max_well

C'est vrai ça, à quand les révélations sur les relations entre Christine B et Call of Duty, ou sur l'apprentissage de l'urbanisme par Borloo sur Sim Socities ?

Journalisme total ! :drapeaubreton:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Et sinon, pour la "voiture Oui-Oui" de Kahn?

----------


## Akodo

Ben quoi c'est vachement bien Oui-Oui.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> @ Jeckhyl : Heu, pour ERISS, je ne le connais que de réputation, pour l'avoir lu ici où là sur les forums, mais il me semble avoir un avis plutôt "passionné" sur le sujet. Ne le prends pas mal, mais ce n'est pas un piège, par hasard ?


Caramba ! Encore raté !

(Et oui, je précise, c'était un vil traquenard)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Et sinon, pour la "voiture Oui-Oui" de Kahn?



Oui oui.

----------


## MessMouss

> Est-ce que vous n'êtes pas trop jaloux que les RG viennent piller toute les rédactions de france sauf vous ?


C'est la DCRI (DST/RG) quoique à l'époque c'était encore les RG  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui oui.


Donc le secret de la  private joke est protégé par les agents illuminati chinois du FBI.  :tired: 

Wouoké.

----------


## CaeDron

C'est juste qu'il devait probablement être un foutu gosse de riche qui arrivait lui même dans sa mini-bagnole bolidée pourrave à l'école primaire.

 ::ninja::

----------


## wonder-wombat

Vous avez des retours sur les ventes de Fallout ? Est-ce que le travail bien fait paie ?

----------


## Robix66

> Vous avez des retours sur les ventes de Fallout ? Est-ce que le travail bien fait paie ?


Toi t'as pas lu le dossier.  ::):

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Toi t'as pas lu le dossier.


Pas encore  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Bon je tente un truc...

Kahn Lust "Clé de Bras" a acheté une New Beatle?


C'est ça?

----------


## Akodo

> Bon je tente un truc...
> 
> Kahn Lust "Clé de Bras" a acheté une New Beatle?
> 
> 
> C'est ça?


Tu sais, ptet qu'il y a tout simplement pas d'explication.
Qui sait ce qui peut sortir du cerveau torturé de Couly ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Kahn Lust "Clé de Bras" a acheté une New Beatle?



Ca va pas non?

----------


## Guest

Ouais, il a plutôt dû acheter une New Sum 41.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca va pas non?


Tu remontes dans mon estime.  ::P:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ouais, il a plutôt dû acheter une New Sum 41.


Non, une New Rammstein. Merveille de la technologie allemande. Je te raconte pas la gueule de la bagnole.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Les pneus cloutés c'est un peu spécial quand même, mais j'adore les barbelés autour des portières.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Avant on disait "ta mère en short"... Maintenant c'est "Kahn Lusth en DS3"... Quelle déchéance.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est quoi le nom du logiciel pour égaliser tous ses mp3 là, présenté dans la rubrique download de je sais plus quel numéro?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

MP3 Gain? Un truc du genre.

----------


## Kamikaze

> MP3 Gain? Un truc du genre.


C'est ça merci.

----------


## flochy

J'ai jamais osé mais ça marche vraiment sur une très large bibliothèque musicale ?

----------


## Kamasa

Bof.

Alors soit je m'y prend mal parce que je n'ai rien vraiment touché la fois où je l'ai installé, mais dans toute mon audiothèque il trouvait que les titres étaient tous au même gain (90db) or je sais rien qu'à l'écoute qu'il y en a qui sont vachement plus faible que d'autres.

Bah de toute façon c'est gratuit, ça ne coûte rien (si ce n'est un peu de temps) pour te faire un idée.
Mais si ça te convient et que tu veux refaire TOUT tes titres d'un coup, tu pourras surement laisser tourner le soft toute une nuit, c'est pas vraiment très rapide.

----------


## ducon

Et tu auras intérêt à sauvegarder avant.

----------


## CaeDron

Désolé, je sais pas ou c'est marqué, mais pourquoi on a pas le droit de mettre des avatars animés  ::huh::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Non.

edit : putain j'avais zappé le "pourquoi". Fatigué moi. En dessous y a la bonne réponse.

----------


## Anton

> Désolé, je sais pas ou c'est marqué, mais pourquoi on a pas le droit de mettre des avatars animés


Trop lourds, certainement, en plus d'être potentiellement pénibles.

----------


## CaeDron

:Emo:

----------


## Animort

*passe discrètement*  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Dommage il était sympa ton avatar...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dura Zoulou, sed Zoulou.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Certes, ça alourdi la page à charger, mais c'est surtout qu'un avatar animé, ça parasite complètement la lecture d'un post. Le regard est attiré sans arrêt par un machin qui clignote à gauche, je trouve ça insupportable...
On a pas envie que le forum de canard PC ressemble a un croisement bâtard entre un arbre de noël et un site multimania de 1998.

----------


## Guest

> Certes, ça alourdi la page à charger, mais c'est surtout qu'un avatar animé, ça parasite complètement la lecture d'un post. Le regard est attiré sans arrêt par un machin qui clignote à gauche, je trouve ça insupportable...
> On a pas envie que le forum de canard PC ressemble a un croisement bâtard entre un arbre de noël et un site multimania de 1998.

----------


## CaeDron

> *Certes, ça alourdi la page à charger, mais c'est surtout qu'un avatar animé, ça parasite complètement la lecture d'un post. Le regard est attiré sans arrêt par un machin qui clignote à gauche, je trouve ça insupportable...
> On a pas envie que le forum de canard PC ressemble a un croisement bâtard entre un arbre de noël et un site multimania de 1998.*





> Trop lourds, certainement, en plus d'être *potentiellement pénibles.*



 :tired: 

Zoulou, tu es redondant.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Zoulou, tu es redondant.


Niah niah niah. Quand c'est moi qui le dit ça a plus de poids.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je le sais pourtant que je dois éviter de regarder les posts d'Oni...
 :Emo:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Faut pas, ce sont à peu près les seuls à être drôles.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Faut pas, ce sont à peu près les seuls à être drôles.


'tain, ça c'est du 2e degray de kalitay!  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faut pas, ce sont à peu près les seuls à être drôles.



SAuf quand ils clignotent sauvagement.

----------


## Anton

> Niah niah niah. Quand c'est moi qui le dit ça a plus de poids.


Pourtant, parait que je suis lourd... comprends pas  :tired:   :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Faut pas, ce sont à peu près les seuls à être drôles.


Mais moins que ceux de Daku.

Si, si Daku est drôle à sa manière.

----------


## ToasT

> 'tain, ça c'est du 2e degray de kalitay!


Ca, c'est du flood discret.

----------


## CaeDron

Bah toi aussi tu fais du flood, à ta manière... Attendez, moi aussi ?  :tired:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est pas discret, et c'est pas drôle, quel qu'en soit l'auteur.
Donc, tout le monde va arrêter de flooder là.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il était question du retour des goodies avec le retour de la rédac rue Soleilet.
C'est toujours prévu ?
:remontagedéguisédelaquestiondesreliures:

----------


## Therapy2crew

Vous voulez pas organiser une CanardCon un de ses quatre ?
Ou alors un genre de Kermesse, si vous voulez je m'occupe de la sangria ...

----------


## ducon

Mais c’est déjà plein de cons, ici, et il y a en plus un DuCon.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Il était question du retour des goodies avec le retour de la rédac rue Soleilet.
> C'est toujours prévu ?
> :remontagedéguisédelaquestiondesreliures:


C'est dans les sujets de discussions. Pour l'instant on s'oriente sur du tee-shirt - mug - sweat - autocollants - magnets. Le lapin peluche est toujours dans le carton des mauvaises-bonnes idées. Mais bien au fond.

----------


## Jeckhyl

...mug  ::wub:: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> ...mug .


Pas mieux.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il était question du retour des goodies avec le retour de la rédac rue Soleilet.
> C'est toujours prévu ?
> :remontagedéguisédelaquestiondesreliures:


Ben écoute pépère pour les reliures c'est facile tu vas au supermarket et tu prends des boites archives, t'a plus qu'a y coller un lapin Couly.

----------


## Tiri

Bon, c'est une question un peu bête, mais quand sort le prochain CPC Hardware ?
Je sais que c'est en Décembre surement, mais j'arrive pas à trouver une date précise.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::o:  D'ailleurs plutôt que me poser la question je vais m'y abonner tiens.

----------


## jpjmarti

Tee shirt et sweat de qualitay !

----------


## Tidus

> Bon, c'est une question un peu bête, mais quand sort le prochain CPC Hardware ?
> Je sais que c'est en Décembre surement, mais j'arrive pas à trouver une date précise.


Je me pose la même question.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je vote : mug.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Caramba ! Encore raté !
> 
> (Et oui, je précise, c'était un vil traquenard)


Han, le fourbe, profiter de l’innocence d’un petit nouveau.
  Mais du coup, c'est mon premier traquenard déjoué ici.  :B): 
  Chuis ému.  ::cry:: 






> C'est dans les sujets de discussions. Pour l'instant on s'oriente sur du tee-shirt - mug - sweat - autocollants - magnets. Le lapin peluche est toujours dans le carton des mauvaises-bonnes idées. Mais bien au fond.


Pour le lapin, pourquoi ce serait une mauvaise-bonne idée ? Vous avez peur que le mode vibreur déconcerte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephisto

Mug, ou T-shirt, je suis pas difficile. Même si j'aurais du mal à boire mon café dans un t-shirt.  :tired: 

Pour la peluche le problème vient des couts de production je crois.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Jamais accroché au Tshirt en général difficile a porté hors de chez soit (pas au boulot,l'hiver dehors il fait froid,a la plage je bronze) par contre un mug.

Vous aviez fait une belle série y'a un an de ça (avec vainqueur heureux a la clef).

Donc vive le mug

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le mug je veux.

Voir la tronche de mes collègues du taf à sa vue sera ma meilleure thérapie anti-stress.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Jamais accroché au Tshirt en général difficile a porté hors de chez soit (pas au boulot,l'hiver dehors il fait froid,a la plage je bronze) par contre un mug.


C'est vrai qu'un mug dehors en hiver ou à la plage c'est quand même la classe suprême.

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé Lolz°r.
Passe sur Gtalk.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est vrai qu'un mug dehors en hiver.


Et le vin chaud sur le marché de Noël alors ?!  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Lolz°r



Ça, c'est ce que j'appelle un sous-titre de qualitay...

 ::o: 

 ::wub:: 

 :Bave:

----------


## Mephisto

> Et le vin chaud sur le marché de Noël alors ?!


Genre un mug comme ça  :

http://www.freshpromotions.com.au/pr...thermo-mug.jpg

 ::wub::

----------


## CaeDron

C'est pas un mug ça.

Les mugs c'est pas aussi laid.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pas faux mais ça doit rester chaud plus longtemps.

----------


## Mephisto

Et ça se ferme hermétiquement, t'en fous pas partout dans ton sac. 
Après y en a des mieux, avec un lapin Couly qui dis genre : "Des boissons chaudes dans ton cul".

----------


## CaeDron

Bah l'idée d'un mug c'est de pouvoir prendre son petit dej' chez soi avec.

Alors le mettre dans un sac...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Moi ce serait pour le boulot aussi, j'en prendrais 2 donc merci.

----------


## Voldain

Vous aviez fait deux vidéos à la con et y'avait un projet Canard TV je crois.
C'est abandonné tout ce bordel?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi ce serait pour le boulot aussi, j'en prendrais 2 donc merci.


Moi z'aussi 
Et un Sweat parce que les tee-shirt c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus facile à porter dans le coin.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Moi z'aussi 
> Et un Sweat parce que les tee-shirt c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus facile à porter dans le coin.


Il faut arrêter avec ces clichés sur la Bretagne.

----------


## Magnarrok

Hello,

Un sujet sur les jeux coop pc/pc, pc/mac et pc/ecran splitté, vous auriez ça en stock ?

Ouais j'en demande beaucoup et je post jamais mais je lis pas mal le forum =).

Merci!

----------


## Anton

Dans le cadre de la création d'un mod pour _Fallout New Vegas_, et actuellement le premier à comporter des doublages, la rédac', forte de sa maîtrise de l'anglais parlé serait-elle prête à incarner 3 personnages afin de triple-renforcer le vibrant hommage que nous avons glissé dans notre création (le lapin / une couverture) ?  :tired:   ::o:   ::love::   ::lol::  

C'est une question sérieuse, parce que ça semble mal parti du côté du public.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Et le vin chaud sur le marché de Noël alors ?!


Tout a fait.Sur les marchés de Noël  de Strasbourg ou Colmar.

Ou pour un pique nique l'été ou lors d'un terrain dans les bois a attendre une attaque a 3 heures du mat en compagnie du capitaine et lui sortir la tasse alors qu'il attend son café avec son gobelet en plastique tout moche.

 :B):

----------


## Mr Motel

Hmmm Un mug...Ca serait bien sympa ça. Trônant tranquillement à coté des enceintes de mon pc. 
Vous vendez du rêve là !

----------


## Dark Fread

En parlant de mug ( ::ninja:: ), j'avais gagné un concours à b0b0 (il est mort au fait ?) mais jamais rien reçu (les autres gagnants non plus je crois).  :Emo: 
(Ah, retrouvé : http://www.canardpc.com/news-41877-p..._et_gai__.html )

S'il y a prescription, je m'en vais comme un prince.  :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> j'avais gagné un concours à b0b0 (il est mort au fait ?)


Il doit bouder dans son coin depuis que son topic a été delete et qu'il s'est pris une avoiné par le Doc.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il est surtout un peu banni.

----------


## Guest

> Il doit bouder dans son coin depuis que son topic a été delete et qu'il s'est pris une avoiné par le Doc.


C'est surtout que ça fait plusieurs mois qu'il s'occupe plus de ça.

----------


## Detox

> En parlant de mug (), j'avais gagné un concours à b0b0 (il est mort au fait ?) mais jamais rien reçu (les autres gagnants non plus je crois). 
> (Ah, retrouvé : http://www.canardpc.com/news-41877-p..._et_gai__.html )
> 
> S'il y a prescription, je m'en vais comme un prince.





> b0b0 dit (17:48) :
> *ca fait surtout plus de 5 fois que j'ai relancé casque
> b0b0 dit (17:48) :
> *y'a un moment et que maintenant je m'en occupe plus

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug!
Le muuuug on vous dit, c'est pas compliqué!
: petitpatrondepme:

----------


## Rhoth

Est ce que le fait que dernièrement ackboo soit gratifié d'un topic relatif à un de ses papiers (Civ V, puis indirectement via sa preview d'Elemental,et enfin Rift) fait naître un sentiment de jalousie envers sa personne ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

ackboo c'est le soleil et la lune, le couchant et le levant, le nord et le sud... Personne ne peut être jaloux de lui tant sa perfection est grande, telle celle d'un dieu (même décadent et décati) pour le commun des mortels scribouillards.

----------


## Anonyme1023

J'me posais une question.

Là, on a remarqué une sortie catastrophique avec 3 Dates différentes pour Gran Turismo 5 sur PS3 (Certains l'ont eu le 19, d'autre aujourd'hui, les éditions collector/signaturepigeon seront dispo vers Lundi/Mardi/Mercredi...) bref, tout ça tout ça.

Je me demandai si il était prévu un test de ce jeu chez CPC. Et savoir, aussi, si ça intéresserai le testeur en question, d'allé chez un Canard se faire un avis sur le jeu avec un équipement de bourgeois (Playseat + G27 + Télé HD 1080p, mais pas en 3D, désolé, j'vois pas en 3D.) le tout en région parisienne.
J'propose si ça interesse. Half m'a dit que vous etiez bien équipé mais j'me dis que si j'propose pas... Ne sachant à qui le proposé... Bah voilà.

----------


## Toxic

C'est le genre d'invitation où tu finis en imitant le cri du cochon pendant que quelqu'un joue du banjo, ça...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_"Si tu ne peux aller à la rédac', la rédac viendra à toi"_

Méfie toi Catz: si c'est Moquette qui déboule, t'auras intérêt à avoir garni le frigo avec des binouzes. Et pas de la Leader Price hein.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est gentil mais on a un projecteur 1080P 3D et un habitacle à retour de force.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Donner des coups de pied dans un fauteuil n'en fait pas un habitat à retour de force.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Si c'est bien synchro avec l'image du jeu, ça peut le faire ! Faudrait un type qui tape à droite, un autre à gauche et un derrière.
Boulon doit pouvoir gérer les 3 en même temps.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est gentil mais on a un projecteur 1080P 3D et un habitacle à retour de force.


Vous louez aussi les locaux du Futuroscope?  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> C'est gentil mais on a un projecteur 1080P 3D et un habitacle à retour de force.


D'acc, j'annule donc mon livreur de coke et les putes.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais moi je veux bien venir jouer chez toi si ça peut dépanner, n'annule pas tout !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_"Oué Jeckhyl est venu jouer chez moi! "
"Euh cool story bro ?"_

Ca n'apporte pas le même standing, mec.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est gentil mais on a un projecteur 1080P 3D et un habitacle à retour de force.


Tu sais que tu aurais pu avoir bières à volonté ? Sans payer ?

----------


## olih

> Tu sais que tu aurais pu avoir bières à volonté ? Sans payer ?


Mouais mais pas de Coca Zéro donc l’intérêt est nul.

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà, merci Docteur.

----------


## olih

De rien, c'est 22€.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je mets 0,00001 centimes d'euros sur un compte de l'UBP.
T'iras chercher tes 22 euros au 32ème siècle avec ton Tardis.

----------


## olih

> Je mets 0,00001 centimes d'euros sur un compte de l'UBP.
> T'iras chercher tes 22 euros au 32ème siècle avec ton Tardis.


Pas de souci. Je pousserai peut être un peu plus loin histoire de toucher le pactole.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Mouais mais pas de Coca Zéro donc l’intérêt est nul.


Bah si, si y'a pas de Coca chez moi je tiens pas. 
Zero ou Normal, après, si y'a Boulon, j'peux bien acheter du Zero ça m'gène pas. Le problème c'est que j'ai peur que le Playseat soit trop petit...

----------


## Froyok

Dites, vous renvoyez très souvent des numéros non-arrivés aux abonnés ?
Et ça ne vous coûte pas trop cher ?

Vu les déboires de certains je me pose la question sur la quantité de papier que vous renvoyez à nouveau. Je suppose que vous tapez dans les stocks et ne réimprimez pas des numéros "au cas où" un choupinou d'abonné ne trouverais pas son sésame dans la boite en fer ?

----------


## Frypolar

D'ailleurs, vous n'avez aucun moyen de vous faire rembourser les numéros "perdus" par La Poste ? Je vois mal comment prouver qu'un exemplaire n'est pas arrivé à destination mais comme le dit Froyok ça doit finir par vous coûter pas mal ces conneries  ::O: .

----------


## Froyok

> D'ailleurs, vous n'avez aucun moyen de vous faire rembourser les numéros "perdus" par La Poste ? Je vois mal comment prouver qu'un exemplaire n'est pas arrivé à destination mais comme le dit Froyok ça doit finir par vous coûter pas mal ces conneries .


C'est justement à cela que je pensais. Une seule fois un numéro à mis excessivement du retard, mais est bel et bien arrivé au final, sauf que j'avais fait une demande entre-temps.

Pour "une fois" je dis pas, mais multiplié à d'autres canards ça fait beaucoup non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahahaha !
Madame la pluie ! Remboursez moi mes frais de port !
Nan, les couilles de la poste font partie des actes de Dieu. On a le droit à rien.

----------


## CaeDron

Ouais mais je l'ai pas fait exprès.

----------


## Rorschach

Des sources bien informées m'ont confirmé que vous étiez le 5 ème grand média papier qui aviez accès aux informations de Wikileaks, mais que vous préfériez les garder sous le coude.


Est ce que c'est vrai que Sim était un agent du mossad et que Philippe de Villiers aurait été échangé à la naissance avec Bernard Lavilliers ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Des sources bien informées m'ont confirmé que vous étiez le 5 ème grand média papier qui aviez accès aux informations de Wikileaks, mais que vous préfériez les garder sous le coude.


C'est faux. Par contre les services secrets ne viennent plus nous cambrioler depuis qu'on a notre nouveau système de sécurité.

----------


## Dark Fread

Est-ce qu'il y a une page officielle Facebook CanardPC ? (apparemment il existe deux-trois profils "CanardPC" sur FB)

Non c'est pas pour moi que je demande, c'est pour un ami...  ::ninja::

----------


## Eklis

Je crois bien que c'est celle-là.  :;):

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est ce qu'il me semblait, thanks. Et ça, c'est quoi ?

(c'est toujours pour un ami)

----------


## Eklis

P'têt' que ça date d'avant l'apparition des "pages" ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> C'est ce qu'il me semblait, thanks. Et ça, c'est quoi ?
> 
> (c'est toujours pour un ami)


Non, en fait ça c'est le "compte" facebook de la rédac. On est pas censé créer de compte pour un magazine, ma pour une personne physique, du coup on a du créer un compte rédac, pour créer des pages magazine CPC et Hardware.

----------


## Snowman

Quand un topic est fermé, c'est quoi la différence entre les 2 symboles : soit un verrou soit une croix ?

Je sais c'est très con comme question.

----------


## Narushima

La croix veut dire que quelqu'un a été crucifié. Généralement celui qui a motivé la fermeture.

----------


## Vico la déveine

Est-ce qu'une mise à jour des config' de canard est prévue dans pas longtemps, histoire que je me choppe un Ducky?

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a un HS Hardware qui approche pour les vacances de Noël, donc yep.

----------


## Akajouman

> Y a un HS Hardware qui approche pour les vacances de Noël, donc yep.


Yeah!  ::wub::

----------


## Jikob

Bonjour vénérable rédaction de CPC (j'adore parler aux personnes morales).

Y'a-t-il un moyen de contacter un membre de votre crew individuellement ? Ou une adresse où mon message pourra être acheminé vers l'intéressé ?

Je souhaitais joindre le respectueux Couly mais vu sa fréquence de passage sur le faux rhum je doute de l'utilité d'un message privé. 

Merci !

----------


## O.Boulon

On peut pas.
Surtout si c'est pour lui dire "Didier, je suis ton fils, mais si tu te rappelles de la gros Jocelyne au concert de Devo, tu me fais un dessin steuplaît ?".
Tu serais le quatrième.

----------


## JeP

Alors j'ai une interrogation, il me semblait qu'on pouvait consulter les numéros du canard en ligne, je l'ai fait récemment, mais là je peux plus où je retrouve juste plus le lien. Qu'en est-il ? (parce que sinon ça donnait pas une question)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Grosso modo les cent premiers numéros ici.

----------


## Jikob

> On peut pas.
> Surtout si c'est pour lui dire "Didier, je suis ton fils, mais si tu te rappelles de la gros Jocelyne au concert de Devo, tu me fais un dessin steuplaît ?".
> Tu serais le quatrième.


Merci pour la réponse Monsieur Boulon mais il ne s'agit pas de taxer un dessin. Je me suis permis de vous envoyer un message privé histoire d'exposer mon cas sans polluer le bazar.

Au plaisir !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah là y a un problème... Ma messagerie privée ne fonctionne plus.
Essaye plutôt de mettre un message sur mon profil.

----------


## Jikob

> Ah là y a un problème... Ma messagerie privée ne fonctionne plus.
> Essaye plutôt de mettre un message sur mon profil.


En effectivement, ça va être compliqué.
J'ai copié/collé tout ça.

----------


## Enhor

> Grosso modo les cent premiers numéros ici.


Allez, je télécharge le HS "le futur du jeu vidéo" datant de 2005 histoire de voir si vous êtes des visionnaires ou les Paco Rabanne du monde vidéoludique.

----------


## Narm

Le jeu de flipper est-il un genre définitivement mort sur nos machines ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, on en a testé un très bien y a un an et demi je crois...
Pas mort, juste en soin palliatif comme disent les gens qui ont peur des mouroirs.

----------


## Zevka

Faut dire que tilter sa nouvelle config' à 1000eurobrouzoufs, ça botte pas tout le monde.

----------


## Narm

> Non, on en a testé un très bien y a un an et demi je crois...
> Pas mort, juste en soin palliatif comme disent les gens qui ont peur des mouroirs.


Merci faudra que je creuse, car mon bon vieux _Balls of steels_ mérite une petite retraite  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Si tu chopes un émulateur (ou une vraie) PC Engine, teste Devil Crash et Alien Crush, c'est du bon.

----------


## JeP

> Grosso modo les cent premiers numéros ici.


Mais, les numéros plus récents, y'avait moyen, non ?   ::huh::

----------


## Sannom

> Mais, les numéros plus récents, y'avait moyen, non ?


Tu ne confondrais pas avec la récente publication du 'Notre avis' de chaque test?

----------


## JeP

Nope. Je sais que j'ai pu accéder à un PDF en ligne depuis le site CPC... je me rappelle plus si c'était un des 100 premiers, mais il me semble bien que non. Enfin il me semblait, pourtant. Chelou.

----------


## Olorin

Le numéro de cet été a été mis à disposition sur le site, c'est peut-être de celui là que tu parles.

----------


## JeP

... il y a des chances pour que ce soit ça. Ce serait un putain de hasard, mais il y a des chances oui.

----------


## Gwargl

Bonjour,

Pour impressionner les filles dans le métro, je me mets à lire des bouquins dans la langue de Shakespeare mais en moins littéraire. Je cherche le titre d'un ouvrage d'un bouquin paru dans un PQ, un bouquin de poche avec une couverture psyché. Un truc sympa, un peu fantastique approuvé par le rédacteur en chef.

Non, ca dis rien à personne ?

----------


## kilfou

De mémoire : The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao de Junot Diaz.

Dans le 183 même.

----------


## Gwargl

Merci mais non. Il me semble qu'il y avait une coccinelle (voiture) sur la couverture et que l'auteur était anglais.
Mais je vais regarder de quoi ça parle, le PQ est souvent synonyme de qualité.

----------


## olih

> Merci mais non. Il me semble qu'il y avait une coccinelle (voiture) sur la couverture et que l'auteur était anglais.
> Mais je vais regarder de quoi ça parle, le PQ est souvent synonyme de qualité.


Ça me fait penser à The Eyre Affair de Jasper Fforde :


Et c'est une tuerie  ::love:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, si tu veux un truc pas littéraire, dans les deux cas, t'es baisé.

----------


## Gwargl

Merci, c'est ça. Je vais tenter la lecture quand même, j'arrive à comprendre les premières pages. Si par la suite je n'entrave plus rien, je n'achèterais pas 3 numéro de canardPC pour combler la perte financière.

----------


## olih

> Merci, c'est ça. Je vais tenter la lecture quand même, j'arrive à comprendre les premières pages. Si par la suite je n'entrave plus rien, je n'achèterais pas 3 numéro de canardPC pour combler la perte financière.


Pour The Eyre Affair, tu vas là et tu peux feuilleter les premières pages du livre (en cliquant sur l'image). Idem pour The Briel Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao.

----------


## wonder-wombat

Ça tombe bien, je vais rebondir sur une question pour Boulon (ou autres...).

Hunter S. Thompson ça se lit dans le texte ou c'est chaud hardcore ?

----------


## Gwargl

Comme indiqué par olih, cherche un titre sur amazon et regarde. 
J'ai pu me faire une idée pour The Eyre Affair. J'ai l'impression d'avoir le niveau suffisant.

----------


## ElGato

> Ça tombe bien, je vais rebondir sur une question pour Boulon (ou autres...).
> 
> Hunter S. Thompson ça se lit dans le texte ou c'est chaud hardcore ?


Je trouve que plus il vieillit, plus c'est difficile. Accessoirement, c'est toujours plus facile de comprendre les longs textes que les articles un peu courts.


En gros _Fear & loathing in Las Vegas_, _The rhum diaries_, _Hell's Angels_ et même l'anthologie _The great shark hunt_ (pas les volumes suivants) ça se lit plutôt facilement si tu maîtrises un peu l'argot.


Y'a autre chose qui peut être difficile, c'est de replacer dans un contexte qui peut larguer un européen moyen. Par exemple, ses papiers sur les élections peuvent être difficiles à suivre quand on ne connaît pas les personnes suivies.

----------


## dutilleul

Dans le prochain CPC Hardware, est-ce que vous testez des casques micros sans fil ?

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Je trouve que plus il vieillit, plus c'est difficile...


D'acc', je vais peut être attendre d'être plus à l'aise avec la littérature américaine alors. Merci à toi ! ::):

----------


## lemanchotfou

Je laisse juste un message de remerciement (je ne sais pas qui s'en occupe), mais j'ai reçu aujourd'hui les anciens numéros que j'avais commandé il y a deux jours. Délais respectés, joli timbre. Bref, du tout bon ! Encore merci.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Etant donné le retour de tout le monde j'en profite pour raler un peu:" A QUAND DES TAPIS DE SOURIS CPC PAPA BOULON NOEL"

----------


## clark_69_fr

bonjour a tous

je ne retrouve plus mon CPC217, et je me souviens d'un petit article sur une ancienne collaboratrice de CPC (ou quelque chose du genre) qui s'etait lancee dans les chambres d'hote, dont le nom est: LA ROULOTTE DE TROUSSURES.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait encore son numero et pourrait en rappeler ici les coordonnees?

Merci!
C.

----------


## Eklis

Ben... là ?

----------


## reveur81

> D'acc', je vais peut être attendre d'être plus à l'aise avec la littérature américaine alors. Merci à toi !


Tu peux essayer Hell's Angel. Franchement ça se lit bien, et ça pose le personnage. Le thème est évidemment un peu décalé, parce qu'on a pas pas connu le phénomène en France (des hordes de motards qui effraient le bon citoyen et foutent des villes à sacs le temps d'un week-end) et c'est moins passionnant que par exemple, l'élection de Nixon. Malgré tout, ça se lit d'une traite, c'est assez séduisant cette face des USA, qui, sans le savoir ni le revendiquer, est complétement anarchiste (autant pour l'auteur que ses sujets). 

Ca m'a complétement fait penser à "Sur la Route", on y découvre la même Amérique, depuis un autre point de vue. C'est aussi beaucoup plus ordonné dans l'écriture (même si ça reste très bordélique) que Kerouac. 

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas Amélie Nothomb mais ce n'est pas vraiment dur à lire. Tu peux y aller.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> bonjour a tous
> 
> je ne retrouve plus mon CPC217, et je me souviens d'un petit article sur une ancienne collaboratrice de CPC (ou quelque chose du genre) qui s'etait lancee dans les chambres d'hote, dont le nom est: LA ROULOTTE DE TROUSSURES.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait encore son numero et pourrait en rappeler ici les coordonnees?
> 
> Merci!
> C.


Ce n'est pas là-bas qu'il est conseillé pour je ne sais plus quelle raison d'arriver avec son CPC sous le bras ?

----------


## wonder-wombat

> C'est sûr que ce n'est pas Amélie Nothomb


J'aime autant !  :tired: 

Merci en tout cas

----------


## clark_69_fr

> Ce n'est pas là-bas qu'il est conseillé pour je ne sais plus quelle raison d'arriver avec son CPC sous le bras ?


Ouaip... c'est ca. En effet, focalise sur la recherche de mon ancien CPC, je n'ai meme pas pense a chercher directement sur le net!  :tired: 

Merci!

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai oublié la date de sortie du prochain numéro du Hard, ça sera vers quand s'il vous plaît (à part_ when it's done_) ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> J'ai oublié la date de sortie du prochain numéro du Hard, ça sera vers quand s'il vous plaît (à part_ when it's done_) ?


On a bouclé le numéro il y a quelques jours. Il sera en Kiosque le 17 au plus tard. Je pense. Enfin, si tant est qu'un bouclage de numéro double de Noël nous permette encore de penser...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci !

----------


## kilfou

Et le numéro double, vers le 20 comme d'hab ?

----------


## Sannom

> Et le numéro double, vers le 20 comme d'hab ?


Le 21 non? C'est ce qui a marqué à la fin du numéro précédent en tout cas. Y aura un Aperçu sur Dungeon Siege 3 si vous avez participé aux rencontres Presse de Obsidian la semaine dernière?

----------


## Anon26492

> Allez, je télécharge le HS "le futur du jeu vidéo" datant de 2005 histoire de voir si vous êtes des visionnaires ou les Paco Rabanne du monde vidéoludique.


Par curiosité, je le télécharge, je l'ouvre, passe deux pages et tombe sur, grosso modo :




> la révolution (NDmdt : la Wii) ne s'adresse pas à un public aussi large que ses rivales.


 :^_^:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Par curiosité, je le télécharge, je l'ouvre, passe deux pages et tombe sur, grosso modo :


C'est facile ça. Et je n'aurais qu'un mot : Söldner.  ::o:   :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

Oui m'enfin bon, s'ils étaient infaillibles, je me ferais pas chier à lire un magazine et je leur demanderai simplement les numéros du Loto !

----------


## uruvela

Est ce que la grève de presstalis va impacter la prochaine sortie ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.
CanardPC ne sortira pas à Paris.
Mais, on va tenter de vous approvisionner quand même.

----------


## Rhoth

Je remercie par avance Zoulou de faire la tournée de toutes les presses de Paris en scooter pour nous apporter la dose.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Oui.
> CanardPC ne sortira pas à Paris.
> Mais, on va tenter de vous approvisionner quand même.


Z'allez envoyer Chat dans la rue, en haillons gueuler "Achetez le dernier Canard PC ! Achetez achetez ! Dernières nouvelles ! Attention numéro double !" façon Londres Victorienne ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Cela signifierait-il que les canards banlieusards devraient se dévouer pour les parisiens?
 ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Cela signifierait-il que les canards banlieusards devraient se dévouer pour les parisiens?


Oui. Faudra préparer la liste pour le petit massage pendant qu'on lit les dossiers, merci d'avance.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> He spoke as loudly as most people shouted. He stamped instead of walking. He roared around the place, and lost important bits of paper which he then denied he'd ever seen, and shot his crossbow at the wall when he was bored. He was agressively cheerful.


Pensez-vous comme moi que Terry Pratchett a regardé Boulon dans la webcam de la rédac avant d'écrire cette description de son archichancellier ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> agressively cheerful


C'est ces mots qui te font dire ça ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

> C'est ces mots qui te font dire ça ?


Non, c'est le coup de l'arbalète.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ah oui. Aussi oui.

----------


## t4nk

> Pensez-vous comme moi que Terry Pratchett a regardé Boulon dans la webcam de la rédac avant d'écrire cette description de son archichancellier ?


 ::o:  Comme c'est bien vu !

_Mustrum Ridculle_ en sous-titre incoming.

----------


## Froyok

Noël arrive, des promos avec DLGamer sont-elles prévues ?

----------


## Wawa

Acheter le HS wow (Avec 90% d'info gratos mais bon...) et le voir s'envoler avec toutes les pages en l'air 10 m plus loin après être sortie de la librairie..... :tired:  7 euros...  :tired: 

ps: je sais que cpc n'a rien a voir la dedans mais c'est ma réaction à chaud.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Et sinon monsieur boulon en bon auvergnat (tétu bien entendu) auras t'on un jour le droit à des tapis de souris CPC ( je sais c'est malsain comme fixation), sinon pour info sachez que j'éleve en secret un saint nectaire à votre attention depuis longtemps déja, la béte marche deja tres vite et son poil est dru, elle est trés aggressive et sanguinaire, je pense vous l'expedier pour noel.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h13 ----------

Sinon une autre idée pourquoi pas clara morgane dans le prochain CPC HARDware

----------


## yOoN

Salut, bon en désespoir de cause de trouver CPC en kiosque du coup je viens de commander les CPC224, CPC225 et CPHW7 dans la boutique...
J'espère que j'ai une chance de les recevoir assez vite, que je puisse en profiter pendant mes vacances là.
Parce que si c'est pour qu'ils arrivent dans un mois comme la dernière fois...
 ::sad:: 

Sinon bonnes fêtes à toute l'équipe.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Il faudrait probablement une nouvelle rubrique régulière "jeu moche", en réponse aux "critiques" insérées dans le magazine précédent. Le jeu aurait comme seul impératif d'être innovant, avec de l'IA parfaite et/ou avec une jouabilité exemplaire.

----------


## yOoN

> Salut, bon en désespoir de cause de trouver CPC en kiosque du coup je viens de commander les CPC224, CPC225 et CPHW7 dans la boutique...
> J'espère que j'ai une chance de les recevoir assez vite, que je puisse en profiter pendant mes vacances là.
> Parce que si c'est pour qu'ils arrivent dans un mois comme la dernière fois...
> 
> 
> Sinon bonnes fêtes à toute l'équipe.



Bon, vu l'afflue de réponses il va falloir que je me retienne de chier jusque fin janvier. Super...
Ca va me gâcher les fêtes ça c'est sur...

----------


## Guijaune

Tu permets, c'était Noël...

----------


## yOoN

Euh... Et alors ?
Il va falloir que tu convainque un agnostique altermondialiste du bien-fondé de ton argumentaire là...
Tu rentre en méditation transcendantale pendant des semaines toi à nouel ? Tu as monté un petit hôtel de prière pour ta carte bleue dans ton salon ?

Et encore admettons. Mais alors il ne m'aurait pas semblé superflue de mettre un petit avertissement dans la boutique stipulant qu'entre telle date et telle date c'est pas la peine de compter sur la rédaction.

"Tu permets, c'était Noël..." non mais j'te jure...

----------


## Eklis

::O: 

Ben dis donc, ça se voit que tu te retiens de chier là.

----------


## yOoN

N'est-ce pas...  ::P: 

Mais ceci admit, je crois qu'on a tous ici eut notre dose de nouel (enfin moi c'est sur) pour ne pas me le voir servit comme argument en lui-même et le tout sur un ton méprisant (genre "mais attends tu viens d'où ?! C'est nouel, NOUEL !)

----------


## alx

Ca s'appelle des vacances. Numéro double (été ou noël) = gros bouclage puis vacances (bien méritées) pour la rédac.

Et vu le contenu du dernier, ils ne se sont vraiment pas foutus de nos gueules.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Vacances, argument imparable. Noël argument religieux et donc contraire à l'éthique laïque de notre magazine républicain favori. 

:rpr:

----------


## yOoN

Bon pas de problème je vais annuler mon achat, c'est vrai qu'ils ont bien mérités des vacances...  ::|: 

Non mais je ne renie pas le droit aux vacances de la rédaction, simplement ça fait plus de trois semaines que je cherches à acheter (je leurs veux pas de mal au contraire je veux les lire bon sang !) les deux derniers numéros (plus le hardware du coup).

Donc sachant que nouel arrivait, j'ai commandé via la boutique AVANT nouel, en début de semaine. Ceci dit vu que la dernière fois que j'ai acheté un numéro par la boutique, il a fallu que je relance trois fois avant d'enfin me le voir envoyé, j'ai cru bon de faire un trait d'humour, histoire que je ne sois pas obligé de relancer avec bon de commande à l'appui d'innombrables fois ici.

Je veux dire c'est bon c'est nouel, m'enfin c'est pas trop dur de passer 10 mn à la rédac pour traiter les achats boutique, genre une adresse à écrire et un timbre à coller, c'est pas la fin du monde. Et je ne dois pas être le seul vue la situation de la distribution dans Paris.

Donc c'est bon les deux/trois blaireaux qui s'offusquent genre "il ne respecte pas NOUEL". Ca va vous allez pas me chier une pendule le christ n'est pas redescendu sur terre à ce que je sache, c'est juste quelques jours de vacances et descente de nos économies au nom de la sacrosainte "tradition mes couilles" donc me les cassez pas merci...

Tout ce que je demandais c'est est-ce que je vais recevoir mon numéro de début décembre fin janvier ou un peu avant. En espérant une réponse évidemment négative. Mais vu que c'est le silence radio de la rédaction et les réponses des chiens de garde à deux balles là, je penses le recevoir fin mars, c'est cool pour le tiers "news" du magasine...

Tin mais il faut sortir un pavé pour s'expliquer ici, merci les deux trois cons, avé maria que votre carte bleue soit sanctionnée et que les agios bénissent le saumon fumé chargé de mercure et l'esturgeon en voie de disparition...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Déjà, le mieux, c'est que tu redescendes d'un ton.

Ensuite, poser ta question sur le forum, où l'équipe rédactionnelle ne passe pas régulièrement (plus encore en période de fêtes), n'est pas franchement la meilleure méthode pour obtenir une réponse rapidement. Alors, jouer les trahis parce qu'ils ne t'ont pas répondu personnellement, c'est bien, mais tu devrais plutôt te demander si quelqu'un a lu ta question ou si tu l'as bien posé au bon endroit.

EDIT: Genre, après 30 secondes de recherche sur le site, j'ai trouvé le mail de support de la boutique. Il serait plus logique de t'en servir, plutôt que de gueuler sur le parking de Carrefour en espérant qu'un vendeur t'entende au lieu d'aller directement à leur SAV.

----------


## yOoN

ALors ça c'est vraiment de la modération de blasé pas dans son assiette.

Je ne t'en veux pas les fêtes n'ont pas dues se passer comme tu le désirait.



Non mais sérieusement, sur le ton, d'une c'est très relatif par l'écrit et de deux tu omets un peu vite les réponses des forumeurs donc le contexte ou bien délibérément peu importe.
Il me semble que j'avais commencé par de l'humour pur et simple, ce qui ne t'auras pas échappé mon cher Raphi.

Donc pour revenir à mon message initiale il n'était pas question de me plaindre mais juste de faire un trait d'humour sur l'aventure de ma dernière commande via la boutique dans l'espoir que ça ne ce renouvelle pas, et ce dans le contexte de non-distribution actuelle.

Donc une, je ne gueule pas, deux je te trouve bien dénigrant envers ce lieu de le comparant à un parking Carrefour, avec toute la beauferie que tu lui associe et de trois je comprends mieux ton qualificatif "cul bénie" maintenant en cette période de fête.
(C'est de l'humour bon sang, on se calme, c'est une boutade, cul bénie, bondieuseries tout ça...)

Mais bon pour faire dans le sérieux, je trouve que ton post, est traité par dessus la jambe sur le fond surement animé par un sentiment d'obligation et que tu ne "modère" pas mais te contente de me sanctionner ne serait-ce que par ta manière de me prendre à partie sans prendre en compte le contexte et la manière dont la discussion s'est déroulée.

Donc effectivement peut-être vaut-il mieux que tu profite de tes vacances bien méritées, le zèle n'est surement pas dans ton contrat, d'autant qu'il ne me semble avoir ni critiqué la rédaction ni toi ni pas grand chose d'autre à part nouel et mes deux ou trois camarades me l'ayant établi comme argument en soit.

Bon sur ce bonne fêtes, je fais confiance en ton intelligence.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Raphi qui poste à 2h34 il devait être en train de vomir sa dernière cuite donc faut pas faire attention.

 ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme1023

Personnellement, j'ai commandé une fois un journal CPC dans la boutique, vers 12/14h.
Je l'ai reçus le lendemain matin, et j'étais sur le cul. Et je suis fan de mon adresse écrite main  ::wub:: 

Sinon pour en revenir au topic des questions, je remet une question que j'ai posé y'a de cela à peu près 6 mois mais qui m'intrigue toujours :

Allez-vous testé les DLC de Mass Effect 2 ?

Il semblerait que ce soit, rare, des DLC de Bonne Qualités (surtout le dernier "Les courtiers de l'ombre") rajoutant pas mal de truc au scénario (pour préparé le 3ème épisode) et bien loins des navets de Bioware avec Dragon Age (si on exclu tout ce qui concerne les DLC armes/armure bien entendu) voir ceux de Mafia.

Vu que tout les DLC de Dragon Age et de Mafia ont été testé, je me dis que ça ferait pas de mal de faire ceux de ME2 dans le sens ou, des DLC relativement bien foutu, c'est pas courant. 
Sauf si, bien sur, vous ne testez que les DLC mauvais pour évité qu'on se fasse avoir. Mais j'ai hésité longtemps savant de prendre ceux de ME2 car j'attendai un test de chez vous  :Emo:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Mais bon pour faire dans le sérieux, je trouve que ton post, est traité par dessus la jambe sur le fond surement animé par un sentiment d'obligation et que tu ne "modère" pas mais te contente de me sanctionner ne serait-ce que par ta manière de me prendre à partie sans prendre en compte le contexte et la manière dont la discussion s'est déroulée.


Alors, on va faire simple: Je ne rentrerai dans aucun débât avec toi sur la modération ou autre. J'interviens parce que tu réponds aux autres utilisateurs à base de "con" et "blaireau" en t'emportant plus fortement. Tu parles d'humour, dans ton post je ne vois que de la colère pour ne pas obtenir de réponse. 

Et c'est pour ça que je te le redis: baisse d'un ton steuplé.

Ensuite, je ne pourrai t'apporter aucune réponse quant à la boutique ou tes achats: je suis modérateur sur le forum, je ne bosse pas à la rédaction ni même dans ses environs. D'où le conseil lancé à demi-mot: Envoie un mail au support de la boutique en rappelant ton numéro de commande et tout l'tintouin. Les mecs qui s'en occupent ne passent peut être pas régulièrement sur le forum et il est clair que tu obtiendras plus rapidement une réponse en les contactant directement qu'en attendant qu'ils passent éventuellement par ici.

Même si tu as commencé par de l'humour, là, j'en vois plus aucune trace. Le mieux serait donc que tu vois avec les gens concernés et que tu arrêtes de te prendre la tête par ici, c'est tout.

----------


## el saint nectairo

BOnjour à vous, il me parait important de vous poser à tous une question ( non pas celle qui consiste à savoir si vous avez eue des cadeaux pourris de belle maman à noel, c'est votre belle mere c'est normale), mais plutot de savoir si canard PC ne devrais pas etre classé légalement comme produit illicite et addictif?
En effet il y as quelques temps j'ais reçu un HORRIBLE mail ( si si et trés compliqué, il nécessitait plusieurs clics de souris) m'informant de la fin de mon abo CPC. Et la c'est le drame, je me suis senti en manque tel un junkie qui est privé de ce qu'il aime et je me suis rué sur ma CB pour en reprendre un (pour un auvergnat se rué sur une CB est contre nature), alors dite moi vous aussi etes vous capable ou non de vous passer de votre CPC preferé ou est vous accro ( et si oui pensez vous qu'il faille ouvrir des salles de shoot CPC, ou trucider et lapider casque noir et boulon car ils sont en partie responsables de notre addiction)?

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai très envie de m'acheter ce titre (et de _réaliser mon rêve !_), pourriez-vous le tester s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

J'espère que non, parce que si on suit la logique du magazine, ayant pas loin de dix années de transports routier derrière moi, ça serait pour ma gueule.

----------


## Nelfe

> J'espère que non, parce que si on suit la logique du magazine, ayant pas loin de dix années de transports routier derrière moi, ça serait pour ma gueule.


Si tu veux, je demande à mon père qu'il le teste pour toi  :^_^: .

----------


## mescalin

Me semble que Gringo avait testé un truc genre _Renault Truck Simulator_, non ?

C'était ptet dans la rubrique download remarque  :tired:

----------


## yOoN

> Alors, on va faire simple: Je ne rentrerai dans aucun débât avec toi sur la modération ou autre. J'interviens parce que tu réponds aux autres utilisateurs à base de "con" et "blaireau" en t'emportant plus fortement. Tu parles d'humour, dans ton post je ne vois que de la colère pour ne pas obtenir de réponse. 
> 
> Et c'est pour ça que je te le redis: baisse d'un ton steuplé.
> 
> Ensuite, je ne pourrai t'apporter aucune réponse quant à la boutique ou tes achats: je suis modérateur sur le forum, je ne bosse pas à la rédaction ni même dans ses environs. D'où le conseil lancé à demi-mot: Envoie un mail au support de la boutique en rappelant ton numéro de commande et tout l'tintouin. Les mecs qui s'en occupent ne passent peut être pas régulièrement sur le forum et il est clair que tu obtiendras plus rapidement une réponse en les contactant directement qu'en attendant qu'ils passent éventuellement par ici.
> 
> Même si tu as commencé par de l'humour, là, j'en vois plus aucune trace. Le mieux serait donc que tu vois avec les gens concernés et que tu arrêtes de te prendre la tête par ici, c'est tout.



Bon je vais mettre de l'eau dans mon vin puisque t'en mets dans ton whisky...
Enfin c'est pour la boutade.


Parce que vraiment je ne comprends pas trop où t'as vu de la colère mais bon. Je ne me plains même pas. C'est vrai que la dernière fois que j'ai acheté via la boutique il a fallu que je me plaigne mais je fais pas de procès d'intention, vraiment. C'était juste une boutade, comme on pique un ami pour qu'il ne retombe pas dans ses travers, rien de malveillant.

Alors après je reconnais avoir été agacé par un deux posts de "chien de garde", mais bon rien de grave tout de même.

Donc merci pour le tuyau, mais encore une fois j'ai commandé la semaine dernière donc se n'était en rien un plainte énervée.

__________________

Sinon je crois que le jeu de camion c'était pas Renault machin mais un jeu de truck américain permettant de traverser les États-Unis. Me souviens plus du nom... Ni du test d'ailleurs.

----------


## Tiri

Sérieusement, tes 3 derniers posts tiennent de tout sauf de la rigolade, ou alors on va chercher au delà de l'évaporation (degré, haut, hoho).

Et puis bon, ça sert à rien de venir en disant "je ne me plains même pas" quand on est en train de gueuler et d'insulter à demi-mots les membres du forum et les admins.

Les punching-balls, c'est bien meilleur pour vider sa colère.

Sinon, ma question: Est-ce que il va y avoir de nouveaux goodies bientôt, avec la refonte du site qui vient d'arriver ?

----------


## yOoN

Pour les goodies j'en sais rien mais pour la poutre dans l'oeil du voisin tout ça...
Aller une belle révérence aux princes.
Salut je vous fais révérences et des vacances, réjouissez-vous.
Tout énervement gardé.

----------


## airOne

Salut,

Est-il possible de racheter la Laguna que Fishbone avait éclaté sur un rond-point?

Merci, et bonjour à Tarace

----------


## Guest

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0242771...9eb0f94be6.jpg
> 
> J'ai très envie de m'acheter ce titre (et de _réaliser mon rêve !_), pourriez-vous le tester s'il vous plaît ?


Y a un truc qui s'appelle Let's Play sur les forums de Something Awful, ça pourrait être sympa de faire ça ici.

_"LP" stands for "Let's Play". Still clear as mud, right? Basically, imagine going round to your friend's house after school and watching them run and jump around madly in Sonic 2 for a while and you've got the gist of what we're trying to achieve here.

LPs show a videogame being played while the player talks about what he is doing in commentary with video, screenshots or both. Generally the playthroughs are spread over several segments of play (varying in time). Rarely some action is done "off screen" or speeded up to not get too repetitive, but in most cases the playthrough is a complete run of the game including all "Game Overs" and deaths, done in informative or humourous style so as to keep your attention. You know how you are._

----------


## FIVE-one

Je ne sais pas si la question a été posée donc, au risque de me faire battre à coups de seskes violacés par la colère, j'ose poser ma première question sur ce topic :
-Quel mannequin de la rédaction a posé pour l'énorme et excellente page du "tapin de noël", page à laquelle je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de rire comme un conn**d dans le transilien en tombant dessus...
En tout cas félicitation pour ce numéro !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Quel mannequin de la rédaction a posé pour l'énorme et excellente page du "tapin de noël" ?


Aucun. On a loué les services d'un mannequin mollet professionnel. Et c'est pas donné.

----------


## O.Boulon

Allez fais pas ta mijaurée Sébum.
Tu peux en être fier de tes mollets...

Il faut savoir qu'à l'origine, il voulait les raser et mettre des mi-bas chairs. Mais on a pas eu le temps.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Sans dec' c'était à Sébum ?
Au premier coup d'œil j'ai pensé à une nana mais finalement j'ai longuement hésité en voyant l'abondance molleto-capillaire.

Et j'ai pas osé demandé qui était la gonzesse pour froisser personne.

Classe la paire de pompes.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahah Sébum, t'as de jolies petits mollets féminins...

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

C'est curieux, en voyant les mains j'aurais dit quelqu'un qui fait de la musculation et qui aime bien bouffer.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Au premier coup d'œil j'ai pensé à une nana mais finalement j'ai longuement hésité en voyant l'abondance molleto-capillaire.




Alors là... Tu viens de nous donner un stock de munitions, t'imagines même pas.

----------


## Voldain

Vu les réactions à chaque fois qu'on entend un bout de votre voix vous avez pensé à faire du contenu audio ou des vidéos commentées?

----------


## Mantalo

Il y avait eu des entretiens à la radio un temps : je me souviens de Boulon (je crois) qui indiquait quel était son meilleur jeu du moment... dwarf fortress ! Par contre, il faudra la mémoire d'autres canards pour retrouver les infos précises

----------


## Darken

Et la vidéo de la reconnaissance vocal de End's War !

----------


## Voldain

Ouais c'était sur Oui FM l'interview.
Et Gringo et lui se caressaient.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Il y avait eu des entretiens à la radio un temps : je me souviens de Boulon (je crois) qui indiquait quel était son meilleur jeu du moment... dwarf fortress ! Par contre, il faudra la mémoire d'autres canards pour retrouver les infos précises


J'ai peut être encore les enregistrements.  ::unsure::

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'espère que non, parce que si on suit la logique du magazine, ayant pas loin de dix années de transports routier derrière moi, ça serait pour ma gueule.


Bof toi t'es un planqué au chaud dans un bureau pas un tatoué.

----------


## Silver

Une question de la part de Silver de Montréal :

Est-ce que c'est voulu que des screenshots de certains tests soient inversés, comme si on avait appliqué un "flip" horizontal dessus ? Je le remarque assez souvent dans les tests d'ackboo particulièrement, alors je ne sais pas si c'est un style ou une erreur.

Pour plus de précisions, sur les screens où on voit un texte écrit ce texte est inversé comme dans un miroir.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Ouais c'était sur Oui FM l'interview.
> Et Gringo et lui se caressaient.


Ils étaient pas aussi intervenus sur le Mouv' ? Ou alors je confonds.

----------


## FIVE-one

> Allez fais pas ta mijaurée Sébum.
> Tu peux en être fier de tes mollets...
> 
> Il faut savoir qu'à l'origine, il voulait les raser et mettre des mi-bas chairs. Mais on a pas eu le temps.


Merci pour la réponse qui me taraudaient depuis le week end dernier  ::P: 
Quoi qu'il en soit je dois reconnaître qu'au début j'ai parié sur ceux de Boulon...

Enormé l'idée des mi-bas. Boulon pourra faire une séance avec ?

----------


## t4nk

> Ils étaient pas aussi intervenus sur le Mouv' ?


Il me semble bien aussi.

----------


## Voldain

> Ils étaient pas aussi intervenus sur le Mouv' ? Ou alors je confonds.


Je me suis planté de radio...

----------


## Bibule

C'était sur le Mouv': là et là  :;): 

Ce sont les enregistrements de PrinceGITS (trouvé en deux trois clics sur google ici).

----------


## Mantalo

> C'était sur le Mouv': là et là 
> 
> Ce sont les enregistrements de PrinceGITS (trouvé en deux trois clics sur google ici).


Ah, j'ai bien aimé le chan Xfire. Il y avait des questions (intelligentes) et des réponses bien. Notamment sur les jeux indépendants et sur Steam. Canard PC, des idées pour l'avenir  :B): .

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Une question de la part de Silver de Montréal :
> 
> Est-ce que c'est voulu que des screenshots de certains tests soient inversés, comme si on avait appliqué un "flip" horizontal dessus ? Je le remarque assez souvent dans les tests d'ackboo particulièrement, alors je ne sais pas si c'est un style ou une erreur.
> 
> Pour plus de précisions, sur les screens où on voit un texte écrit ce texte est inversé comme dans un miroir.


Ouais, pour ce qui est des screens inversés, c'est un choix que je fais parfois lors de la maquette. Je les trouve plus dynamiques dans l'autre sens. En général, si j'ai pas trop de merde devant les yeux, y'a pas de texte qui trahit la supercherie. En général.

----------


## Guest

> Ah, j'ai bien aimé le chan Xfire. Il y avait des questions (intelligentes) et des réponses bien. Notamment sur les jeux indépendants et sur Steam. Canard PC, des idées pour l'avenir .


En plus on leur avait arraché la gueule sur Counter Strike dans la foulée, c'était le bon temps.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Merci pour la réponse qui me taraudaient depuis le week end dernier 
> Quoi qu'il en soit je dois reconnaître qu'au début j'ai parié sur ceux de Boulon...
> 
> Enormé l'idée des mi-bas. Boulon pourra faire une séance avec ?


Nan mais vous croyez vraiment que Sébum a des mollets de 55 centimètres ?
Pareil celui qui a cru déceler des mollets de femme, tu fréquentes quellles femmes ?
Me dit pas des bodybuildeuses... Elles, elles sont définies et elles s'épilent.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Nan mais vous croyez vraiment que Sébum a des mollets de 55 centimètres ?


Et pourquoi j'aurais pas des mollets de 55 centimètres ? Ou de 75 ? Ou de 105 ? Ou de 200 mètres ?

Ils ne me connaissent pas, après tout.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon, on ne peut pas continuer à parler dans le vide là. Fait voir tes mollets et qu'on en finisse.

----------


## Anton

_- Oh mon dieu. Comme ils sont beaux._

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et pourquoi j'aurais pas des mollets de 55 centimètres ? Ou de 75 ? Ou de 105 ? Ou de 200 mètres ?
> 
> Ils ne me connaissent pas, après tout.


D'abord parce que t'aurais vraiment du mal à trouver des pantalons en velour côtelé à ta taille.

Ensuite parce que t'es un intello  à lunettes et à col mao.
Et un meerkat.

Chacun son pantacourt et les mollets seront bien marbrés.

----------


## O.Boulon

Exclusif : Sébum se rendant au bal de promo des Jeunes Monades.

----------


## Medjes

"Chaud, mais pas fatigué Jean-Pierre  !"

----------


## Rorschach

Est ce que vous allez envoyer un membre de la rédac' au Japon pour tester les derniers jeux révolutionnaires ?

http://www.liberation.fr/medias/0101...males-en-pisse

----------


## Velgos

Je m'attendais à un papier sur le MMO DC Universe Online dans le 226, c'est prévu ou je peux me toucher ?
Bisou.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Prochain numéro. Avec vos conneries je vais devoir remettre mes collants en spandex.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Prochain numéro. Avec vos conneries je vais devoir remettre mes collants en spandex.



Kahn en collant...

----------


## Velgos

> Prochain numéro. Avec vos conneries je vais devoir remettre mes collants en spandex.


J'ai hâte de voir quel super-héros se hyde en toi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les clefs de bras les plus érotiques du web  ::wub:: .

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est fini les tarlouzes là ? Essayez de sucer de manière constructive bordel.

----------


## Velgos

C'est constructif en ce qui me concerne : je fais du prosélytisme dissimulé pour Philippe Châtel.

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est du propre, je sais plus comment rebondir maintenant.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Petite question d'ordre sémantique à la rédac: 

Loin de moi l'idée de relancer un débat moisi sur l'art et le jeu vidéo (je trouve ça pompeux et déplacé) mais est-ce que le terme "test" vous semple toujours adapté ?

Après tout un jeu n'est pas comme un épluche patate ou une voiture, le "test" est en grande partie influencé par le ressenti du rédacteur, et il est difficile de quantifier la qualité d'une musique, d'un scénario ou de la modélisation des personnages. (ou alors on fait comme certains mags/sites qui attribuent une note spécifique pour chaque élément du jeu ... dieu merci CPC échappe à ça) 

Bref, ne devrait on pas plutôt parler de "critique" comme pour un film ou un CD ?

Vous allez me dire "on s'en fout un peu", c'est normal, mais je suis curieux de savoir si l'idée vous a traversé l'esprit.  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> [...]est-ce que le terme "test" vous semple toujours adapté ?[...]
> [...]ne devrait on pas plutôt parler de "critique"[...]


L'un comme l'autre est subjectif, donc bon, ça revient au même.
D'où l'expression "tu peux pas test".
Ou pas.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous allez me dire "on s'en fout un peu"


Voilà.

Franchement qu'on appelle ça un test, une critique, un smilb... schmili... un bidule je m'en fous pas mal.
Ce qui compte c'est le contenu, pas le contenant.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est-ce que le terme "test" vous semple toujours adapté ?[...]Ne devrait on pas plutôt parler de "critique" comme pour un film ou un CD ?


Personne ne fait de tests à Canard PC.

- Boulon fait des dégustations
- Moquette de l'œnologie
- Kalash des psychanalyses
- Kahn des vivisections
- Moi des autopsies

On s'est juste mis d'accord sur le terme "test" pour éviter d'embrouiller les lecteurs.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Personne ne fait de tests à Canard PC.
> 
> - Boulon fait des dégustations
> - Moquette de l'œnologie
> - Kalash des psychanalyses
> - Kahn des vivisections
> - Moi des autopsies
> 
> On s'est juste mis d'accord sur le terme "test" pour éviter d'embrouiller les lecteurs.


Ça claquerait sur la couv' !  :B): 

"Psychanalyse de Bulletstorm en page 20 - autopsie de Portal 2 - On a dégusté Deus Ex 3 !"

----------


## Westernzoo

> Ça claquerait sur la couv' ! 
> 
> "Psychanalyse de Bulletstorm en page 20


Kalash sur Bulletstorm ? J'aimerais bien lire ça !

----------


## Maria Kalash

Cette seule idée me provoque déjà une crise d'angoisse.

----------


## Animort

Kalash jouant à un FPS? Ahahahaha.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Kalash jouant à un FPS? Ahahahaha.


On a vu Kalash jouer à un TPS, sur écran géant.

Vous vous rappelez de la conduite accompagnée avec votre père qui gueulait à côté de vous : _"tourne ! là ! non, là ! fais attention ! mais tu t'y prends n'importe comment !"_

Ben c'était comme ça, en pire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> On a vu Kalash jouer à un TPS, sur écran géant.
> 
> Vous vous rappelez de la conduite accompagnée avec votre père qui gueulait à côté de vous : _"tourne ! là ! non, là ! fais attention ! mais tu t'y prends n'importe comment !"_
> 
> Ben c'était comme ça, en pire.


D'un côté une fille qui n'a pas l'habitude d'un pad, en particulier avec 2 sticks à utiliser en même temps, de l'autre côté mec qui a l'expérience et se sent un peu le tonton qui va t'apprendre, petite (sans le côté incestueux), et au milieu une propension irrépressible à se crisper à chaque ennemi qui apparaît alors que la demoiselle regarde ses pieds ou les pixels de murs en gros plan.

Ca doit être pareil dans chaque foyer avec une console et une copine/soeur.

----------


## Maria Kalash

D'un côté, c'était Deadly Premonition aussi.

----------


## Animort

Le mauvais jeu n'excuse pas la mauvaise joueuse.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Je ne veux pas balancer, mais l'un de ceux qui s'était le plus marré en me voyant peiner a ensuite pris le pad et concédé "à sa décharge, c'est vrai que les contrôles sont pourris" avant de mourir dans d'atroces souffrances.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'un côté, c'était Deadly Premonition aussi.


Je compatis  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

De toute façon pour une femme il faut un jeu de fourbe.  ::siffle::

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce que vous comptez parler de ce jeu au concept des plus... ambigüe ?
http://www.heybabygame.com/info.php

On incarne une jeune fille qui se balade dans la rue et se fait accoster par des hommes plus ou moins subtiles (plutôt moins). La jeune fille étant lourdement armée, le moindre "jolis yeux mademoiselle" se termine dans les tripes et le sang à la testostérone.






> *Hey baby PREMIUM gives you:*
> 
> 
>                                            - Crazy action!  More enemies!  More blood!
>                    - The ultimate interactive experience unlike any other!
>  - Cool advanced technology allows you to get up close.
> - Unique over-the-top gameplay.
> - High body count.


Avec un moteur 3D qui a seulement 15 ans de retard et un scénario qui fait dans la névrose malsaine, qui incite à la paranoïa sous des faux air de catharsis, tout ça empaqueté dans un faux jeu vidéo qui sent le caca rance, ça serait pas facile à traiter, je vous l'accorde.

----------


## Scorbut

Et Aurora, le 4X Excel, vous allez le déguster ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Bon, je tiens quand même à préciser que la "psychanalyse de bulletstorm" ne visait d'aucune manière à remettre en cause les talents de Maria sur un FPS. (encore qu'effectivement ça pourrait être drôle de filmer ça  :^_^: )

C'était plus l'idée d'aller psychanalyser un jeu dans lequel on doit castrer les ennemis à coups de tatanes et enchainer les "ass-shot" qui suscitait mon intérêt. 

Freud aurait sans doute des commentaires très pertinents à faire.


(A ce sujet y'aurait matière à écrire sur la série des Gears of War. En effet elle met en scène des héros masculins bodybuildés, qui au fil des niveaux doivent massacrer sans pitié des aliens difformes de sexe féminin  qui envahissent la terre pour asservir l'espèce humaine. Et je n'invente rien.)


Alors, à quand la rubrique Canard Psycho dans le magazine ? :alibi:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Oui enfin sur PC, on a Operation Matriarchy dans lequel toutes les femmes de la planète sont au service de vilains ETs qui veulent exterminer la race humaine. Malheureusement, Toxic n'a jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner sur sa bécane.

----------


## Toxic

Faut que je réessaye, ça a vraiment l'air trop bien.

----------


## Narushima

> Bon, je tiens quand même à préciser que la "psychanalyse de bulletstorm" ne visait d'aucune manière à remettre en cause les talents de Maria sur un FPS. (encore qu'effectivement ça pourrait être drôle de filmer ça )
> 
> C'était plus l'idée d'aller psychanalyser un jeu dans lequel on doit castrer les ennemis à coups de tatanes et enchainer les "ass-shot" qui suscitait mon intérêt. 
> 
> Freud aurait sans doute des commentaires très pertinents à faire.
> 
> 
> (A ce sujet y'aurait matière à écrire sur la série des Gears of War. En effet elle met en scène des héros masculins bodybuildés, qui au fil des niveaux doivent massacrer sans pitié des aliens difformes de sexe féminin  qui envahissent la terre pour asservir l'espèce humaine. Et je n'invente rien.)
> 
> ...


Sébum s'en chargera.

----------


## Zilief

Wesh les gros canards, ça va bien au journal ? (question polémique, pertinente & éminément utile, mais sincère... ça va ? Bien, la vie, tout ça ?)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faut que je réessaye, ça a vraiment l'air trop bien.


Tu peux la refaire avec un peu plus d'enthousiasme ?  :tired:

----------


## Max_well

Ça a donné quoi la (fin de la ?) grève de prestalis alors ?
Ça vous a pas trop foutu dans la merde ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Oui enfin sur PC, on a Operation Matriarchy dans lequel toutes les femmes de la planète sont au service de vilains ETs qui veulent exterminer la race humaine. Malheureusement, Toxic n'a jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner sur sa bécane.
> 
> http://uppix.net/3/9/c/28a4fbbbcf15f...02bc774556.jpg



+


Le mec bourré qu'a regarder La mutante et est fan de MDK, qui dans ça  folie se dit qu'avec sa jaquette de merde il pourrait ensuite faire un  jeu autours.(Oui dans cette ordre).

----------


## Westernzoo

> Bon, je tiens quand même à préciser que la "psychanalyse de bulletstorm" ne visait d'aucune manière à remettre en cause les talents de Maria sur un FPS. (encore qu'effectivement ça pourrait être drôle de filmer ça )


Ah mais moi j'aimerais vraiment lire un test de kalash sur un jeu moins casual. Juste pour voir comment elle oriente son texte.

(et donc vous faites un test de deadly premonition ? hu hu hu)

----------


## alegria unknown

> http://wallpapers.boolsite.net/srv13...aMutante01.jpg+
> http://screenshots.en.softonic.com/e..._mdk_cover.jpg
> 
> Le mec bourré qu'a regarder La mutante et est fan de MDK, qui dans ça  folie se dit qu'avec sa jaquette de merde il pourrait ensuite faire un  jeu autours.(Oui dans cette ordre).


Raté, fallait mettre une capture de Ghost of Mars.

Je dis ça uniquement parce que tu te gaves sur Super Meat Boy.

----------


## Jan

Je viens d'aller faire un p'tit tour chez materiel.net. Seules les configs Duky VII et CanHard VII sont proposées...
C'est de la discrimination anti-riches !!
Je vais écrire au parti présidentiel

----------


## Frypolar

Un ou plusieurs des composants doit manquer.

----------


## Darken

De toute façon, configs du forum>all. :Cigare:

----------


## Jolaventur

> De toute façon, configs du forum>all.


Chutt pas si fort le Doc va se vexer.

----------


## Mantalo

Je crois surtout que le problème du doc c'est plus le pourcentage de retours SAV et la disponibilité des composants sur le long terme.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Que devient Tink?

----------


## Jan

Bon ben du coup je me suis rabbatu sur la config "Blackbird" de materiel.net
Un peu moins sévèrement burnée que la Duke Nukem VII, mais ça devrait le faire quand même...

----------


## ToasT

> Que devient Tink?


La cantatrice américaine naturalisée grec ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> La *castatrice* américaine naturalisée grec ?


Corriged.

----------


## Anonyme210226

A-t-on l'espoir de voir un jour le jeu de la rédac édité sous une belle forme officielle avec boite, livret et tout le tralala ?

----------


## gun

A-t-on l'espoir de voir un jour Canard PC dans les kiosques Suisse ?
: piquelaformulemercimr:
Ce serait bien comme ça à la place d'acheter 3 tribolos ou un paquet de Parisienne on aurait un super objet.

----------


## Westernzoo

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer un truc monsieur Canard PC ?

37 pages annulés dit l'édito (ou plutôt, écrit le gars qui ne signe pas l'édito ) : est-ce que ces pages ont été écrites, sont-ce de simples brouillons, ou alors était-ce encore à l'état de planning sur le grand et saint tableau ?

Parce que si elles sont déjà écrites, vous devez vous la couler douce au bureau, bandes de faignants.

Ce canard est un scandale.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Parce que si elles sont déjà écrites, vous devez vous la couler douce au bureau


Au lit plutôt, s'ils ont écrit un CPC + 37 pages supplémentaires les 15 derniers jours.

----------


## Euklif

Fut un temps, un dossier sur ce que coute un jeu vidéo était en projet... C'est toujours le cas ou on peut se le carrer ou je pense?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> (ou plutôt, écrit le gars qui ne signe pas l'édito )


Il me semble que la rédaction d'un edito est la prérogative du rédac chef, donc Boulon. Pas sûr celà dit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

La pointeuse, c'est pour quand?

----------


## Maria Kalash



----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Monsieur Chat



----------


## Threanor

Mr Chat est en russie
"Reviens, reviens, reviens" :demoncat: :désolé:
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1946056

----------


## Diwydiant

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...c78de09b79.jpg


Je t'Aime, Chat... Tu as fais vibrer ma nostalgie d'ex-écossais par procuration...

 :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pourriez-vous m'expliquer un truc monsieur Canard PC ?
> 
> 37 pages annulés dit l'édito (ou plutôt, écrit le gars qui ne signe pas l'édito ) : est-ce que ces pages ont été écrites, sont-ce de simples brouillons, ou alors était-ce encore à l'état de planning sur le grand et saint tableau ?
> 
> Parce que si elles sont déjà écrites, vous devez vous la couler douce au bureau, bandes de faignants.
> 
> Ce canard est un scandale.


-Y a des écrites, y a des brouillons, y a juste des projets.
Mais ça nous a bien aidé pour ce numéro.
-Sinon, oui, c'est moi qui écrit les éditos. 
-Le dossier sur le prix des jeux est en suspens jusqu'au printemps. En attendant, j'envisage un dossier sur le prix des gens.
-Tink officie désormais quelque part sur Twitter.
-Quasiment aucune chance de voir CPC en Suisse, on a jamais trouvé de bon circuit de distribution, faut vous abonner.
-La pointeuse, on y pense, surtout si download continue à arriver à la bourre.

Hop, je crois que j'ai tout couvert.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et d'où viennent vos nouveaux avatars ? Ils sont plutôt  :Bave: , si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...  ::):

----------


## Voldain

http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test

----------


## Lt Anderson

> -Y a des écrites, y a des brouillons, y a juste des projets.
> Mais ça nous a bien aidé pour ce numéro.
> -Sinon, oui, c'est moi qui écrit les éditos. 
> -Le dossier sur le prix des jeux est en suspens jusqu'au printemps. En attendant, j'envisage un dossier sur le prix des gens.
> *-Tink officie désormais quelque part sur Twitter.*
> -Quasiment aucune chance de voir CPC en Suisse, on a jamais trouvé de bon circuit de distribution, faut vous abonner.
> *-La pointeuse, on y pense, surtout si download continue à arriver à la bourre.*
> 
> Hop, je crois que j'ai tout couvert.


Preuve ultime de professionnalisme.
Merci.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> -Y a des écrites, y a des brouillons, y a juste des projets.
> Mais ça nous a bien aidé pour ce numéro.
> -Sinon, oui, c'est moi qui écrit les éditos. 
> -Le dossier sur le prix des jeux est en suspens jusqu'au printemps. En attendant, j'envisage un dossier sur le prix des gens.
> -Tink officie désormais quelque part sur Twitter.
> -Quasiment aucune chance de voir CPC en Suisse, on a jamais trouvé de bon circuit de distribution, faut vous abonner.
> -La pointeuse, on y pense, surtout si download continue à arriver à la bourre.
> 
> Hop, je crois que j'ai tout couvert.


Tu as subtilement esquivé ma question sur le jeu de la rédac dans une belle boîte, mais je suis vigilant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oups, pardon.
On a repoussé le jeu de la rédac' aux calendes turques (c'est plus loin que les calendes grecques).
On est parti sur un projet secret parallèle et ça nous demande pas mal de temps et d'argent.

----------


## Tramb

> -La pointeuse, on y pense, surtout si download continue à arriver à la bourre.


Je pense qu'embaucher un pointeur peut accomplir plus pour la ponctualité.

----------


## dalgwen

> On est parti sur un projet secret parallèle et ça nous demande pas mal de temps et d'argent.


Voilà comment en une phrase alimenter les spéculations et attentes de dizaines de lecteurs pendant longtemps.
En fait c'est à ce moment là que les lecteurs, avides d'en savoir plus, vont émettre plein d'idées, qui pourront alors sans vergogne être pillées par la rédaction qui dira plus tard "c'est exactement à ça qu'on pensait depuis le début".
Plan diabolique, lancé en une seule petite phrase au détour d'un forum, et nous n'y voyons que du feu! Pauvres fous que nous sommes !

----------


## TheToune

> Oups, pardon.
> On a repoussé le jeu de la rédac' aux calendes turques (c'est plus loin que les calendes grecques).
> On est parti sur un projet secret parallèle et ça nous demande pas mal de temps et d'argent.


Encore un autre projet ou ça rejoint le truc "phase 1" ou le truc avec les objets des années 80 ?

On vous sent souvent plein de bonne volonté sur des trucs parallèles sympas mais on voit pas toujours de résultat ! ( canardtv ? )
C'est parfois frustrant de pas savoir ce que sont devenu vos idées ! 
C'est ces trucs que vous laisser tomber par faute de temps, de moyens, d'envie, ou parce que le résultat vous semble plus à la hauteur en cours de route ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> Oups, pardon.
> On a repoussé le jeu de la rédac' aux calendes turques (c'est plus loin que les calendes grecques).
> On est parti sur un projet secret parallèle et ça nous demande pas mal de temps et d'argent.


Et est-ce que ça a un rapport avec ce fameux Teaser Number Ouane ?

Question con, sans doute, mais difficile de ne pas la poser.

EDIT: Pas lu le thread jusqu'au bout, l'émotion sans nul doute. Grillé quelques heures avant par TheToune.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Encore un autre projet ou ça rejoint le truc "phase 1" ou le truc avec les objets des années 80 ?


Ah oui, ça en est où, ce projet ? Depuis que je suis tombé dans _Minecraft_, j'ai complètement décroché du forum, sauf pour la section dédiée au jeu.
Du coup, j'osais pas poser la question, de peur qu'il y ait eu d'autres phases entretemps.

----------


## Vevster

> Je pense qu'embaucher un pointeur peut accomplir plus pour la ponctualité.


Ça sens le vécu  ::P:

----------


## Zouuu

HELP !

C'est quoi le 11 horizontal du dernier numéro ? (J'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


YE_ME_

)
C'est quoi le IV Vertical du dernier numéro ? (J'ai 

Spoiler Alert! 


I_DB

)

C'est la première fois que je trouve pas  :Emo:  Culture de merde  ::(:

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> HELP !
> 
> C'est quoi le 11 horizontal du dernier numéro ? (J'ai 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> YE_ME_
> 
> ...




Spoiler Alert! 


YESMEN et IMDB

----------


## Zouuu

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> YESMEN et IMDB


Merciii !  ::lol:: 

Je connaissais vraiment ni l'un ni l'autre, c'était un peu dur pour le coup. Bon ben fini.

----------


## Okxyd

Y aura le test de E.Y.E dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

OB, piétineur de chatons larmoyants depuis 1735.


Sinon les autres épisodes de Winter Voices seront testées ? Pour l'instant les retours sur le premier et le deuxième sont moyennement encourageants.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Y aura le test de E.Y.E dans le prochain numéro ?
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_hXjhQ1_xju...bott%C3%A9.jpg





> Non.


De toute façon, entre Deus E 3, Skyrim, et trois gros autres blockbusters en puissance, le numéro doit être bien rempli  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mélange pas, y'en a pour le 15/02 et pour le 01/03.
Mais c'est vrai que l'actu devient bien intéressante.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Quoi Deus Ex sort si tot ?

----------


## t4nk

> Merciii ! 
> 
> Je connaissais vraiment ni l'un ni l'autre, c'était un peu dur pour le coup. Bon ben fini.


Bon alors fonce découvrir ce que sont les Yes Men et surtout ce qu'ils font, il y a de grandes chances que tu adores !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pensez-vous que la sortie des dernières gammes de processeurs bridés signe la fin de l'overclocking ?

----------


## t4nk

Oui.

Ou du moins une belle tentative, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'ils finissent par faire machine arrière... d'ici une génération (de proco) ou deux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question matos : 

Un ami vient de s'acheter un ordi d'entrée de gamme pour un usage bureautique/internet (ce mécréant joue sur 360). Son vendeur (que je lui avait conseillé  :Cigare: ) lui a bien conseillé de ne pas prendre de carte graphique plutôt qu'un modèle à 30 euros.

Je viens moi-même de changer ma CG, et dispose donc d'une X1950XTX avec Scythe Musashi du plus bel aloi. Cette carte qui était plutôt haut de gamme il y a quatre ans n'est plus depuis longtemps dans les tableaux comparatifs  ::P: , est-elle dépassée par les chipsets graphiques intégrés actuels ? Autrement dit, ça vaut le coup que je la lui donne ou je peux l'envoyer direct à la déchetterie ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Question matos : 
> 
> Un ami vient de s'acheter un ordi d'entrée de gamme pour un usage bureautique/internet (ce mécréant joue sur 360). Son vendeur (que je lui avait conseillé ) lui a bien conseillé de ne pas prendre de carte graphique plutôt qu'un modèle à 30 euros.
> 
> Je viens moi-même de changer ma CG, et dispose donc d'une X1950XTX avec Scythe Musashi du plus bel aloi. Cette carte qui était plutôt haut de gamme il y a quatre ans n'est plus depuis longtemps dans les tableaux comparatifs , est-elle dépassée par les chipsets graphiques intégrés actuels ? Autrement dit, ça vaut le coup que je la lui donne ou je peux l'envoyer direct à la déchetterie ?


Ce qui joue pas mal entre un chipset intégré actuel et ta carte graphique c'est pas forcément la puissance mais le traitement des données.
Un chipset actuel aura plus de chance de restituer un film HD que ta carte.

Une carte mère Amd aura en général de bonne chance de posséderun chipset ATI ce qui suffira largement pour pas mal de chose.

Le problème viens plutôt des chipset type intel (même si certain sont "de bonne facture" pour faire quelque opération superieur a ta carte graphique)

En jettant rapidement un œil sur le net, il est vrai qu'il est difficile de trouvé un tableau comparatif des chipset intégre: Une mission pour Canard PC Hardware N°8 ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mouais... J'avais peur d'une réponse dans ce style, hélas.

Bon, je vais donc me contenter de remiser ma carte dans un placard, des fois que ma 5770 me fasse des siennes. Merci !

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Bon, je vais donc me contenter de remiser ma carte dans un placard.


Qu'il l'essaie !
Avec un bon bench avant/après, vous serez fixé tous les deux !  :B):

----------


## Narushima

J'avais une question, là.

----------


## GrandFather

Je n'ai pas trouvé de suggestion semblable sur le forum (ce qui m'étonne un peu, j'ai dû mal chercher), mais vous (la rédaction) n'avez jamais songé à un hors série jeux indie ?  ::): 

Pas juste une compilation des tests parus dans CPC, mais un dossier complet, présentant les studios, des interviews de développeurs, parlant des circuits de distribution qui leur sont spécifiques, des quelques infos économiques que vous pourrez rassembler sur le sujet, des développements en cours, et qui irait de l'underground le plus confidentiel jusqu'aux jeux indie qui font le buzz (qui a parlé de Minecraft ?). 

Vous avez souvent fait le constat dans vos colonnes que la fraîcheur et l'originalité ludiques se trouvent actuellement du côté de la production indie, ça ne vaudrait alors pas le coup de lui consacrer un numéro entier ?

----------


## kilfou

Gringo et Threanor vont bien depuis la dernière fois ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Vous êtes conscients, à la rédac, qu'on peut lire les noms surlignés en noir, sur la page dans le style de l'audit à la fin des news du dernier CPC ?

Je ne pense pas que ça vous porte préjudice de donner le nom de votre comptable, mais quoi qu'il en soit, si les bandes noires sont sensées cacher les noms, ça ne fonctionne pas. Et vu que c'est le nom de Casque Noir sous les premières bandes, le reste semble crédible.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca nous apprendra à mettre des conneries sous des bandeaux en quadrichromie.

----------


## Narushima

De toutes façons y'a l'ours qui donne les noms à chaque fois. Quelle balance ce plantigrade !

----------


## LaVaBo

> De toutes façons y'a l'ours qui donne les noms à chaque fois. Quelle balance ce plantigrade !


C'est vrai. Mais quand un texte est masqué sous un bandeau noir, 

Spoiler Alert! 


il est raisonnable de penser que c'est pour qu'il ne soit pas lu

.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je suis toujours surpris de voir que vous citez des marques (coca, pepito...) alors qu'ils nous gonflent à la Tv et interdisent à tout le monde d'en utiliser.
Alors est ce juste parce que le media est moins diffusé qu'un programme tv et que tout le monde s'en fout ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

_"Parce que c'est le choix de la nouvelle génération."_

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

_Contrat ou non je ne m'incline pas devant un sponsor._

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce qu'il y a une "team Teraboule" méconnue (hors participations de Casque par exemple) ou fait-il tout seul toute la partie non-rédactionnelle (essais, tests, explosions, tripatouillages) du CPC Hard ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Je ne trouve plus les tests de jeux rangés par note sur la nouvelle version du site, elle existe encore ?

----------


## TheToune

> Je suis toujours surpris de voir que vous citez des marques (coca, pepito...) alors qu'ils nous gonflent à la Tv et interdisent à tout le monde d'en utiliser.
> Alors est ce juste parce que le media est moins diffusé qu'un programme tv et que tout le monde s'en fout ?


Pour la TV C'est lié aux règles du CSA, c'est pas un problème des marques, bien au contraire  ! Donc dans un mag papier on s'en fout !

----------


## VincentThecus

Bonjour,

Bon ben je suis perdu  ::):  Je cherche à contacter la rédaction de Canard PC j'ai des choses à leur montrer

Je m'occupe des relations presses d'une boîte de NAS qui vient de sortir une gamme de produits XXX. 

Je dois être pas doué car je n'ai pas trouvé leur e-mail nul part (ou alors ils le font exprès) et je n'ai pas de Canard PC sous la main (vu que je suis à Taiwan, ici le seul canard est laqué)

Merci d'avance  ::): 

Vincent

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Pour la TV C'est lié aux règles du CSA, c'est pas un problème des marques, bien au contraire  ! Donc dans un mag papier on s'en fout !


Cela dit, il me semble que les citer sans le © peut poser problème si elles sont très tatillonnes... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais enfin en l'occurence on est un peu le coeur de cible de ces marques. Si les responsables commerciaux ne sont pas trop cons (et ça arrive) ils ne vont pas refuser de la pub gratuite.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://images.dailyfill.com/c9e3b25a...f1201c/o/6.jpg
> 
> _Contrat ou non je ne m'incline pas devant un sponsor._


Best film ever  :Cigare:

----------


## Narushima

> Bon ben je suis perdu  Je cherche à contacter la rédaction de Canard PC j'ai des choses à leur montrer


Si je ne m'abuse : redaction "a entouré d'une sorte de cercle" canardpc.com.

----------


## KiwiX

Tiens, question bête :

Récemment, (dans le dernier CPC Hardware si je me souviens bien) qui est à l'origine de l'article sur la proscratination (ou un truc du genre) ? J'ai un lien à lui filer.

Merci !

----------


## smokytoks

Si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut, c'était de Doc TB himself. Dans le dernier CPC HW, effectivement...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Tu es tellement procrastinateur que tu vérifieras demain, si tu as le courage ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Canard PC Hard n°7, P98, "La page du doc" : La procrastination.

On peut supposer que c'est donc bien de lui.

----------


## KiwiX

> Tu es tellement procrastinateur que tu vérifieras demain, si tu as le courage ?


 ::rolleyes:: 

Merci les gars !

----------


## r2djbeuh

Hop, excusez-moi, j'suis un peu à la bourre, mais je trouvais que ça valait le coup !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Est-ce que dans le deux-deux-neuf vous allez tester le dlc de King Arthur ? 

répondez maintenant

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Pourtant y a des dragons.

----------


## Westernzoo

> Est-ce que dans le deux-deux-neuf vous allez tester le dlc de King Arthur ? 
> 
> répondez maintenant


Oh putain, ça marche ça ? Faut que je teste :

Est-ce que vous aimez la Fluff et le beurre de cacahouète avec des morceaux ?

Répondez maintenant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, mais en même temps, le fluff branlette et le beurre de cul, c'est tellement 00's.
Ringard.

----------


## Drumclem

Je viens poser ma question idiote ici parce que j'avais peur de déranger les gens qui parlent sérieusement de la MAJ du site dans la partie dédiée du forum. Modérez-moi si besoin est.

Pourquoi est-ce que toute la rédac n'est pas représentée dans la partie "La Redac" de cette page-ci: http://canardpc.com/magazine.html

Il nous manque au moins Moquette, Sébum, et Maria Kalash! Pourquoi cette ségrégation? Sont-ils blonds?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## ducon

Non, ils doivent être nouveaux.

----------


## t4nk

Ou alors parce que les lampistes n'ont pas le droit de citer.  ::ninja::

----------


## GrandFather

> Ou alors parce que les lampistes n'ont pas le droit de citer.


Joli lapsus orthographique.  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

Heu, où ça ?


Edit post MP : ah oui effectivement, je fais systématiquement la faute.  ::|:  Beau lapsus involontaire en vérité.

----------


## galoustic

Est-il prévu dans un avenir plus ou moins proche que vous envoyez un émissaire ou deux voir une démonstration de Brink ? Un peu comme l'a été fait pour bulletstorm pour le 228. :garsquiaprécommandé:

----------


## Alex[TTH]

Est-ce que les pages complètement fantaisistes de certains numéros sont essentiellement là pour masquer le manque d'annonceurs ?

Parce que c'est super drôle, et bien fait, mais à chaque fois je m'inquiète de la santé financière de CPC.

Merci, bonne journée et restez aussi crétins  ::): 

(Un prozac quelqu'un ?)

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Est-ce que les pages complètement fantaisistes de certains numéros sont essentiellement là pour masquer le manque d'annonceurs ?
> 
> Parce que c'est super drôle, et bien fait, mais à chaque fois je m'inquiète de la santé financière de CPC.
> 
> Merci, bonne journée et restez aussi crétins 
> 
> (Un prozac quelqu'un ?)


Boulon avait fait le point sur l'état de santé, on doit pouvoir annoncer que le patient est tout à fait sain.

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=67




> Donc, sur le plan des ventes, du succès, de la réputation et du rayonnement, on est clairement au top. Malgré les coups durs et les évènements à la con.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est aussi parce  qu'ils veulent éviter au max de remplir avec de la pub.

----------


## t4nk

> Pas assez de pubs


C'est quand tu vois des annonceurs qu'il faut t'inquiéter de la santé financière, pas l'inverse !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et puis ça va tellement bien que maintenant le pub va marcher dans l'autre sens : c'est Canard PC qui vend son image (on aperçoit un excellent placement de produit à la 87ème minute de Inception, sur une table basse se trouve un Canard PC).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est-ce que les pages complètement fantaisistes de certains numéros sont essentiellement là pour masquer le manque d'annonceurs ?
> 
> Parce que c'est super drôle, et bien fait, mais à chaque fois je m'inquiète de la santé financière de CPC.
> 
> Merci, bonne journée et restez aussi crétins 
> 
> (Un prozac quelqu'un ?)


On peut aussi accepter les pubs de 06 36 66 22 22 la ligne coquine du Morbihan si ça te rassure...

----------


## Arckalypse

Est ce que le mec qui fait les bandes dessinées dans CPC touche un salaire ? Si oui, pourquoi ?

----------


## TheToune

> Est ce que le mec qui fait les bandes dessinées dans CPC touche un salaire ? Si oui, pourquoi ?


Ban !  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il touche 30 deniers par mois.

Sinon Couly ne me fait pas toujours rire mais il arrive toujours à me surprendre. Il prend des risques et il se sert de sa tronche. Il ne nous sert pas de la BD conventionnelle. Un peu à l'image du Canard.

----------


## Goji

> une gamme de produits XXX.


Encore du boulot pour Kahn Lust  ::o:

----------


## Alex[TTH]

> Boulon avait fait le point sur l'état de santé, on doit pouvoir annoncer que le patient est tout à fait sain.
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=67


Merci pour le lien. en résumé : c'est chaud, mais ça tient. 

Continuez  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

En ce moment, c'est chaud à cause d'un truc imprévu, le genre de chose qui n'aurait jamais dû arrivé.
Sinon, ça serait la grosse fiesta.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne savais pas que c'était aussi dévastateur, un stagiaire. Je comprends que vous n'en preniez pas beaucoup  ::o: .

----------


## Westernzoo

> En ce moment, c'est chaud à cause d'un truc imprévu, le genre de chose qui n'aurait jamais dû arrivé.
> Sinon, ça serait la grosse fiesta.


Une panne électronique sur votre lamborghini de fonction ?

----------


## smokytoks

Oula ! Pour que cela affecte ta conjugaison, ça doit pas être un p'tit truc... ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=67


Concernant ceci, qu'elle est actuellement l'attitude des annonceurs?
A-t-elle évolué en fonction de la position du magazine dans la presse JV-PC?

Car j'ai remarqué les espaces réservés aux annonceurs sont restés à peu près stables, du moins à ce que je vois depuis 2006.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est nous qu'on décide.

----------


## Westernzoo

J'ai une question qui a sûrement déjà été posé, mais pas par moi alors c'est pas pareil :

Il n'y a pas énormément d'interviews dans CPC, moins d'une par numéro; notez que ça ne me manque pas, c'est juste par curiosité que je pose la question. 

Est-ce par choix éditorial ?

Est-ce pour raison financière ? Une interview est-elle rémunéré comme un texte pour celui qui l'a conduite ?

Est-ce par manque de temps ? Le fait que vous soyez bi-mensuel y est-il pour quelque chose ?

Ou bien est-ce par manque de "connections" dans le milieu, on vous refuse des interviews, on vous ignore superbement ? ( les cons )

----------


## ben_beber

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...0&postcount=67

Je pensais pas que ça patatait autant, ça fait plaisir en tout cas, et après avoir lu le premier paragraphe, l'image mentale d'une sévère paire de burnes s'est dessinée dans mon crâne. Je suis content d'apprendre que ça marche pour les bonnes raisons.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, parce que c'est vachement plus chiant à faire qu'autre chose les interviews.
Et en plus les interviews avec des développeurs mainstreams, c'est toujours de la langue de bois.
Avec les indés, c'est nettement plus cool.
D'ailleurs y a deux interviews dans le prochain.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Nan, parce que c'est vachement plus chiant à faire qu'autre chose les interviews.
> Et en plus les interviews avec des développeurs mainstreams, c'est toujours de la langue de bois.
> Avec les indés, c'est nettement plus cool.
> D'ailleurs y a deux interviews dans le prochain.


C'est dommage c'est tellement drôle une bonne interview!!

----------


## Westernzoo

> Et en plus les interviews avec des développeurs mainstreams, c'est toujours de la langue de bois.


Ah oui, j'avais complètement zappé cette éventualité. Effectivement, c'est une bonne raison.

----------


## Froyok

> Est ce que le mec qui fait les bandes dessinées dans CPC touche un salaire ? Si oui, pourquoi ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan, parce que c'est vachement plus chiant à faire qu'autre chose les interviews.
> Et en plus les interviews avec des développeurs mainstreams, c'est toujours de la langue de bois.
> Avec les indés, c'est nettement plus cool.
> D'ailleurs y a deux interviews dans le prochain.


Pourtant demander à Cliffy B ce qu'Epic peut bien foutre dans la Pc Gaming Alliance, ça pourrait être marrant.
Savoir tout court à quoi sert cet organisme serait déjà pas mal, d'ailleurs...Surtout avec M$ et Nvidia qui se barrent.

----------


## Clemachaon

Bonsoir, peut-on acheter le magazine Canard PC en supermarché ? J'ai cherché partout cet après midi !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

T'as essayé au rayon boucherie ? Là où se trouve de la viande saignante se cache le journalisme total.  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonsoir, peut-on acheter le magazine Canard PC en supermarché ? J'ai cherché partout cet après midi !


Ca dépend des points Presse.
En général oui (enfin par chez moi chez les bouseux).

----------


## Anonyme871

On peut mais en général ils sont encore moins bien rangés que chez les tabac-presses.

----------


## Eklis

Je l'ai déjà acheté plusieurs fois dans un Carrouf, mais c'était le plus grand Carrouf de la région lyonnaise (Vénissieux pour ceux que ça intéresse) donc bon c'est pas forcément une référence.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On peut mais en général ils sont encore moins bien rangés que chez les tabac-presses.


EN général faut s'écarter du tas "jeux vidéos" et se rapprocher des conneries façon Hack Magazine.

----------


## Okxyd

La semaine dernière je suis allé dans une librairie des quartiers nord pour choper le HS hardware (d'ailleurs heureusement que j'étais avec un wesh sinon mon chien serait en train d'écrire ce message à ma place). 
Et bien CPC est toujours au même endroit dans la boutique alors que les autres magazines du type joystick ou PC Jeux sont trouvables aux 4 coins de la pièce et l'air de rien c'est pratique car t'as pas l'air du pervers qui attend que les mamies soient parties pour acheter les revues porno alors qu'en réalité tu cherches le dernier numéro planqué derrière Psyko Magasine.

Du coup j'ai demandé à vieille qui tient l'échoppe pourquoi c'était comme ça et elle m'a répondu que c'était à cause des gamins du quartier qui venaient chourer les CD et reposaient le mag n'importe où, bon après elle est partie sur un trip sur le front national et elle a conclue en disant que j'étais un garçon très bien élevé  :Cigare: , j'ai failli lui faire un baise main mais elle avait verrues sur la patte du coup je me suis contenté "d'oublier" la monnaie, bref tout ça pour dire que foutre un CD vierge ça vous ferait peut être gagner des ventes !

----------


## O.Boulon



----------


## ToasT

> http://www.dlisted.com/files/caption0222_1.jpg


C'était mon cadeau de St Valentin.

----------


## pins

> planqué derrière Psyko Magasine.


Eh dis donc, c'est vachement bien le Psikopat !

----------


## Zalosta

Mon dieu c'est quoi comme morceau de viande o_O ça fait peur ce style de photo. On dirait un de ces trucs qu'on rencontre que dans les labos d'svt, quasi.

Sinon, une petite question simple au sujet du magazine... Au sujet des temps d'expédition, et tout le toutim. J'ai refais un tour sur les zones de commandes sur le site, mais j'ai rien vu de noté ( peut être que j'ai mal vu ). Donc je voulais savoir la moyenne de jour, semaine pour que ça vienne, en France métropolitaine, s'il vous plait. Ou alors, si ça dépend simplement de la Poste, selon les régions ? Merci d'avance !

----------


## O.Boulon

4 à 6 ans.

----------


## Lunik

Moi j'ai des questions pour Omar Boulon mais je suis pas sur qu'il réponde. T'as fait quoi comme études ? J'ai un vague souvenir d'un truc à propos d'hypokhâgne mais je suis pas sur. Et comment t'es arrivé à CPC ? Tu bossais où avant ?

----------


## Zalosta

Argh, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait comme délais :'D Dommage pour ma pomme. Merci d'avoir répondu tout de même.

----------


## ben_beber

Non je crois qu'Hypokhâgne, ça a un truc à voir avec les hypocampes et la culture sous marine, Je crois qu'il avait dit qu'il avait fait de vagues études littéraires plutôt.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non je crois qu'Hypokhâgne, ça a un truc à voir avec les hypocampes et la culture sous marine, Je crois qu'il avait dit qu'il avait fait de vagues études littéraires plutôt.


Encore un plan gonzesses ça tiens...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Moi j'ai des questions pour Omar Boulon mais je suis pas sur qu'il réponde. T'as fait quoi comme études ? J'ai un vague souvenir d'un truc à propos d'hypokhâgne mais je suis pas sur. Et comment t'es arrivé à CPC ? Tu bossais où avant ?


Avec Bob Denard.
Puis deux ans chez H&M.
Et mon goût du contact clientèle m'a amené chez CanardPC.

----------


## Narushima

> Non je crois qu'Hypokhâgne, ça a un truc à voir avec les hypocampes et la culture sous marine, Je crois qu'il avait dit qu'il avait fait de *vagues* études littéraires plutôt.


Vagues -> mer -> hippocampes -> Nouméa (parce que c'est sur une île t'as vu)
CQFD.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Avec Bob Denard.
> Puis deux ans chez H&M.
> Et mon goût du contact clientèle m'a amené chez CanardPC.


N'occulte pas ton passé de délégué de classe en sixième, s'il te plaît.

----------


## Scorbut

Et l'éducation spécialisée à coup de barre de fer.

----------


## Lunik

> Avec Bob Denard.
> Puis deux ans chez H&M.
> Et mon goût du contact clientèle m'a amené chez CanardPC.


Vas-y je suis sur que t'es énarque. Ou presque.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> *Avec Bob Denard*.
> Puis deux ans chez H&M.
> Et mon goût du contact clientèle m'a amené chez CanardPC.


Sinon c'était sympa Madagascar?  ::ninja::

----------


## darkgrievous

> N'occulte pas ton passé de délégué de classe en sixième, s'il te plaît.


Et son début dans la presse chez relay   ::ninja::

----------


## Lunik

Vous testez We Dare sur Wii dans le prochain numéro j'espère ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et son début dans la presse chez relay



Ah ah j'avais oublié ce détail qui tue.

Des vrais stalkers les mecs  ::P: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pensez-vous pouvoir vendre votre âme au grand Satan pour faire gagner des clefs de beta test Diablo 3  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Vous testez We Dare sur Wii dans le prochain numéro j'espère ?


Pitié, non. Il arrive un moment où il faut être sérieux dans la déconne.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pitié, non. Il arrive un moment où il faut être sérieux dans la déconne.


Ca colle pas mal avec les tests de Toxic non ?

----------


## Okxyd

Quand est ce qu'on aura un vrai jeu à la fin du magazine ? Car les mots croisés c'est tellement convenzionnel...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Quand est ce qu'on aura un vrai jeu à la fin du magazine ? Car les mots croisés c'est tellement convenzionnel...
> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/image...gerfeld_01.jpg


Bien vu la photo de Karl Lagerfeld, car si t'avais posté celle de John Galliano c'était godwin point direct.
 :^_^:

----------


## jackft

> Avec Bob Denard.
> Puis deux ans chez H&M.
> Et mon goût du contact clientèle m'a amené chez CanardPC.


 ::P: 
Même pas un ancien de Joystick.

----------


## O.Boulon

Encore heureux...
J'ai un peu d'honneur moi.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Même pas un ancien de Joystick.


Mais ils sont morts les anciens de Joystick, là quand même, où alors ils sont au moins à la retraite? En tout cas ils doivent pas être nombreux à bosser encore...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

On les a mangé.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Avec ou sans sel ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Sinon c'était sympa Madagascar?


C'était pas plutôt les Comores son pré carré? L'un dans l'autre, la vie doit y être agréable.  :^_^:

----------


## Scorbut

Ça dépend de l'autre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On les a mangé.


Suite à un crash dans la Cordillère des Andes?  ::o:

----------


## ben_beber

Est-ce que vous tirez quelque chose des sondages lecteurs et des informations concernant vos abonnés ?
Si oui, est-ce que vous pouvez nous dire quel est le profil du lecteur type de CPC (âge, CSP, depuis quand ça joue au pc, etc...)
Si non, est-ce que vous pouvez me vendre ces informations au kilo ?

----------


## Eklis

> Ça dépend de l'autre.


Mon cher Scorbut,

Je tiens à vous rassurer en précisant que cette remarque n'est pas passée inaperçue aux yeux de tout le monde. Je vous remercie donc de nous faire profiter de votre cinglante répartie. 

Amitiés amicales.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Est-ce que vous tirez quelque chose des sondages lecteurs et des informations concernant vos abonnés ?
> Si oui, est-ce que vous pouvez nous dire quel est le profil du lecteur type de CPC (âge, CSP, depuis quand ça joue au pc, etc...)
> Si non, est-ce que vous pouvez me vendre ces informations au kilo ?


Je crois qu'à la question à quoi servent les sondages la dernière réponse qu'on a eu c'était : "Les mecs votre avis on s'en branle on fait qu'est-ce qu'on veut"

Mais très certainement qu'ils revendent les résultats à des cabinets d'expertise.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Est-ce que vous tirez quelque chose des sondages lecteurs et des informations concernant vos abonnés ?
> Si oui, est-ce que vous pouvez nous dire quel est le profil du lecteur type de CPC (âge, CSP, depuis quand ça joue au pc, etc...)
> Si non, est-ce que vous pouvez me vendre ces informations au kilo ?


=> ma signature.

----------


## O.Boulon

Les sondages, ça nous permet de nous vanter devant les concurents qui ont que des gamins illettrés.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Mais ils sont morts les anciens de Joystick, là quand même, où alors ils sont au moins à la retraite? En tout cas ils doivent pas être nombreux à bosser encore...


A part Casque, Fishbone, Ivan Le Fou et peut être Bob Actor, ils ne participent plus au mag.
Mais certains sont toujours dans le capital (et doivent donc toucher des dividendes leur permettant de prendre des bains au champagne  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Okxyd

> Les sondages, ça nous permet de nous vanter devant les concurents qui ont que des gamins illettrés.


tu di sa mé té pa sur que sé pa ma mair qui ecri lé mesages a ma plasse

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> tu di sa mé té pa sur que sé pa ma mair qui ecri lé mesages a ma plasse


Si c'est ta mère elle est drôlement con en tout cas!!! ::rolleyes::

----------


## Okxyd

> Si c'est ta mère elle est drôlement con en tout cas!!!


t1sult pa ma mair ok !!!!!!

----------


## ducon

Bon, le poney, ça va un peu.

----------


## zBum

> A part Casque, Fishbone, Ivan Le Fou et peut être Bob Actor, ils ne participent plus au mag.
> Mais certains sont toujours dans le capital (et doivent donc toucher des dividendes leur permettant de prendre des bains au champagne  ).


T'oublies ackboo ! Hérétique ! :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> T'oublies ackboo ! Hérétique !


Oups. C'est vrai.

----------


## zBum

Et sinon, j'aurai bien une question :

Il y a peu de temps, je suis tombé sur ça :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8n...y-s_videogames
C'est beau. On dirait du Godard.  ::lol:: 

Pourquoi vous avez arrêté ?

----------


## jackft

Connaissez-vous la moyenne d'âge du lecteur Canard PC ?

J'ai bientôt 33 ans, j'ai envie d'y croire encore !  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Trentenaires.

----------


## Zebb

Que devient Monsieur Pomme de Terre ?

Avant je sais qu'il était co-auteur de La Minute Blonde, puis du film "Ma vie n'est pas une comédie romantique", mais là je viens de remarquer qu'il est crédité au générique du truc "Scènes de ménages" sur M6 ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Il est crédité au générique du truc "Scènes de ménages" sur M6 ?


 ::O: 


Sûrement une erreur.

----------


## Narushima

Faut bien manger.

----------


## O.Boulon

Scènes de ménage, c'est fantastique.
Y a que des gens seuls pour dire le contraire.
Il a fait que la première saison, je crois.
Et dernièrement, il bossait sur RIS : Police Scientifique.

----------


## ducon

— Haaa, ça sent bon par ici. Qu’est-ce que tu nous a préparé ?
— Ben, rien.
— Haaa, c’est pour ça, alors.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Qui est le maniaque des extincteurs ?

----------


## Euklif

Surement le même qui dit qu'il a "ce petit plus qui me permet de savoir si un local accessible au public respecte les principales réglementations de lutte contre l'incendie"  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Quand testerez vous le nouvel épisode de wark40k DOW2 que j'ai pu voir sur un autre site ?
J'aimerais conseiller un jeu de la série à un pote mais je ne sais pas trop lequel.

----------


## Narushima

> J'aimerais conseiller un jeu de la série à un pote mais je ne sais pas trop lequel.


S'il a une bonne bécane, le dernier en date. Vu que les développeurs sont les mêmes que les premiers, qui étaient très bons, et que la preview d'ackboo était élogieuse, y'a pas de quoi se planter.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour le solo Chaos Rising, c'est le mieux.

----------


## Euklif

Tiens en passant, une question con : c'est normal la pub du cpc Hard sur un magazine du 1er Mars alors qu'on voit marqué distinctement "Janvier - Fevrier" sur la couv scanné?


Spoiler Alert! 


Et pendant que j'y pense, c'est sympa d'avoir pensé à faire sauter le code barre. Ca évite les buralistes inattentif/peu scrupuleux...

----------


## Narushima

> Tiens en passant, une question con : c'est normal la pub du cpc Hard sur un magazine du 1er Mars alors qu'on voit marqué distinctement "Janvier - Fevrier" sur la couv scanné?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Et pendant que j'y pense, c'est sympa d'avoir pensé à faire sauter le code barre. Ca évite les buralistes inattentif/peu scrupuleux...


Les balises de spoil, faut que ça ait du sens.

----------


## Euklif

Détend toi, on est pas sur un thread où la balise peut avoir de l'importance...

----------


## Narushima

En effet, et c'est justement pour ça que c'est chiant de devoir surligner ce que tu as écrit uniquement parce que l'envie t'as pris de rajouter des balises.

----------


## CaeDron



----------


## BourrinDesBois

> http://www.lacreaturedesmarais.fr/wp...lagemouche.jpg


Non!!!



Spoiler Alert! 


http://www.lacreaturedesmarais.fr/wp-content/images/enculagemouche.jpg



---------- Post ajouté à 22h40 ----------




> Scènes de ménage, c'est fantastique.


Ah, non je te promets que non.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h41 ----------




> — Haaa, ça sent bon par ici. Qu’est-ce que tu nous a préparé ?
> — Ben, rien.
> — Haaa, c’est pour ça, alors.


Merci pour l'argumentaire.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ah, non je te promets que non.





> y a que des gens seuls pour dire le contraire.


cqfd

----------


## ducon

> Merci pour l'argumentaire.


De rien, c’est une des scènes de ménage.  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> cqfd


Désolé c'est pas parce que Sir Omar Boulon dit que c'est bien que ça l'est. J'ai juste trouvé super convenu, mais bon.

Alors que RIS : Police Scientifique, c'est super classe!!! Et y'a que les gens qui bosse pas à la crim' pour dire le contraire!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Désolé c'est pas parce que Sir Omar Boulon dit que c'est bien que ça l'est. J'ai juste trouvé super convenu, mais bon.


Je disais surtout CQFD en sous entendant que tu es célibataire et que c'est pour ça que n'aime pas.  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je disais surtout CQFD en sous entendant que tu es célibataire et que c'est pour ça que n'aime pas.


Super, y'a pas que moi qui oublie de relire mes posts...
 ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je disais surtout CQFD en sous entendant que tu es célibataire et que c'est pour ça que n'aime pas.


J'avais compris!  :;):

----------


## Mastaba

> T'oublies ackboo ! Hérétique !


Et Couly !

----------


## Eklis

Et aussi Sonia, non ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Et la tête!

Alouette!

----------


## Jeckhyl

En lisant votre papier sur _Interstellar Marines_ dans le numéro 229, j'en suis venu par associations d'idées à penser à _Titan Quest_.

Ce jeu est indéniablement un bon jeu. Il a un certain nombres de défauts connus et clairement identifiés par les joueurs, ce n'est pas le sujet : ça reste un bon jeu, le Raymond Poulidor des Hack & Slashes là où bien d'autres sont d'obscures figures dans le peloton derrière (avec parfois un attaquant venant titiller _Diablo_ en tête, je pense à _Torchlight_ ou _Sacred_... Mais ils ne tiennent pas la distance sur le long terme). 
Alors... Que s'est-il passé pour que le studio mette la clef sous la porte ? La sortie a-t'elle été aussi catastrophique que ça ? Les ventes ? Ou bien la fermeture d'_Iron Lore_ fut-elle motivée par des raisons bien plus pragmatiques du style "si on ne ferme pas le studio on va se faire bouffer par les impôts l'an prochain" ? 

Avez-vous jamais eu l'occasion de tailler le bout de gras à ce sujet avec les dévs pour savoir ce qui, à leurs yeux, pouvait avoir déconné avec _Titan Quest_ ?

Et dans la foulée, croyez-vous en _Grim Dawn_ ?

----------


## Dj_gordon

Pensez-vous tester le jeu _Starpoint Gemini_ ?

Les jeux dans l'espace sont tellement rares.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je l'ai filé à Casque il y a deux semaines...
On aura peut être deux pages de test dans trois mois.
En tout cas, j'ai promis au studio qu'on passerait du temps dessus et qu'on se laisserait pas arrêter par le physique.

----------


## Dark Fread

C'est quoi le nouveau lien pour l'article qui se trouvait à feu cet url sivouplé : http://www.canardpc.com/article-48-L...l_un_Art_.html

J'arrive à rien avec la recherche, et Google me ressort ce lien cassé.  :Emo:

----------


## Narushima

Si je ne m'abuse les dossiers vont être ré-intégrés au site dans un futur proche.

----------


## Jolaventur

> qu'on passerait du temps dessus et qu'on se laisserait pas arrêter par le physique.


*souvenirs*

----------


## Dark Fread

> Si je ne m'abuse les dossiers vont être ré-intégrés au site dans un futur proche.


Ah ok, merci de l'info.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Si Deus Ex Human Revolution s'avère à chier, y aura-t-il un suicide collectif à la rédac'?

----------


## Tiri

Personnellement, je pencherais plutôt pour un suicide collectif provoqué ( ::ninja:: ) chez les développeurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Personnellement, je pencherais plutôt pour un suicide collectif provoqué () chez les développeurs.


Ouais activer le "kill switch" ou le "mot-tueur"... :evil:

----------


## Okxyd

Boulon a survécu à Fallout 3, je vois plus très bien ce qui peut l'arrêter a part un STALKER remixé en COD like.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais j'ai aussi survécu à Prisonners of Power : la genèse des Stalkers et à Metro 2033...
Par contre, je me demande encore si j'ai survécu à New Vegas. 
C'est pas con, pour briser la destinée d'un homme, faut vraiment juste lui donner ce qu'il veut.

----------


## Anton

Et attends de remettre une couche à _New Vegas_ grâce à un certain Chryslus Corvega  :Cigare:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, et faut que je m'occupe de Dead Money aussi.
J'ai pas eu le temps, à cause de WotLD.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu sais j'ai aussi survécu à Prisonners of Power : la genèse des Stalkers et à Metro 2033...


Boah Metro 2033 c'était quand même pas un ratage complet si ? Ou alors vous en attendiez vraiment plus ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Boah Metro 2033 c'était quand même pas un ratage complet si ? Ou alors vous en attendiez vraiment plus ?


Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que pour Omar Boulon, et une bonne partie de la rédaction, Metro 2033 fut une déception par rapports aux attendus.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Je l'ai filé à Casque il y a deux semaines...
> On aura peut être deux pages de test dans trois mois.


Tien en parlant de lui
Jme demande : pourquoi il est parti ?  ::cry:: 
je me souviens plus de sa date exacte de dispartition, mais ya pas si longtemps

Et dans le registre des choses que je pige pas aussi :
Si il est partit : pourquoi vous lui filez encore des jeux a tester ? ::huh:: 

Edit : apparemment le Casque en question est toujours présent sur le forum
moi je comprends plus grand chose , ya t'il une ame charitable mou m'expliquer la situation ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu dois confondre, Casque c'est juste le patron, s'il se barre ce sera avec la caisse et la boîte noire de la machine à café  ::): .

----------


## Voldain

Et monsieur Chat.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Edit : apparemment le Casque en question est toujours présent sur le forum
> moi je comprends plus grand chose , ya t'il une ame charitable mou m'expliquer la situation ?


Casque étant le patron, il passe ses journées à se faire masser les orteils dans une piscine de champagne en fumant des billets de 500.

Boulon, qui n'est que rédac-chef (cette lose) a tenté de lui confier un travail -le test en question- mais un patron ne travaille pas, il Pense. Du coup les mois ont passé.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Oo

Euh
Le rédac' chef c'est pas Boulon ?
Quand je parle de Casque, je parle de "Lord Casque Noir"
Je crois que ya une photo de lui dans le No 200, p6[COLOR="Silver"]

EDIT
wabon
Méalors
Il tape plus un seul article ?
Dommage
Sa prose étais pourtant des plus tranchante...
C'était bien

----------


## Doc TB

Non maintenant il compense mon retard sur le CPC HW en bouchant les trous que je laisse un peu partout (y compris DTC).

----------


## Pelomar

Le rédac-chef c'est Boulon, mais Casque Noir c'est le type qui fait les chèques.
C'est donc le patron.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le rédac-chef c'est Boulon, mais Casque Noir c'est le type qui fait les chèques.
> C'est donc le patron.


Ca dépend. Chez nous ce sont les secrétaires qui font les chèques  ::ninja:: 
Dois-je en déduire que CAsque est la soubrette de CPC ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Non maintenant il compense mon retard sur le CPC HW en bouchant les trous que je laisse un peu partout (y compris DTC).


Je comprend, mais je vois que dans CPC HW No6, aucun nom d'auteur n'est mentionné, ce qui rend plus difficile son identification...
Je savais que c'était toi qui l'écrivais en grande partie, mais je ne connais pas les électrons libres qui mettent la main a la patte.

Sinon, c'est quoi DTC ?, J'ai bien pensé a Dans Ton Chat.
Mais chui pas trop trop sur que ce soit vraiment ca...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ca dépend. Chez nous ce sont les secrétaires qui font les chèques 
> Dois-je en déduire que CAsque est la soubrette de CPC ?


Non mais déjà ça a l'air dur à expliquer, si t'embrouille encore on va pas s'en sortir !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ca doit etre pour ca
> Ya aucun  nom d'auteur dans CPC HW
> J'ai que le 6 sous la main
> Mais ya 0 nom d'auteur
> Ça aide pas
> Faudrait marquer en bas
> 
> C'est quoi DTC ?
> J'ai pensé a Dans Ton Chat
> Mais chui pas trop trop sur



S'il te plaît, tu peux mettre de la ponctuation et pas sauter de ligne à chaque phrase, on est pas sur les forums de JV.com.
Merci !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

@Boulon : C'est corrigé, j'ai rerédigé mon message de manière décente cette fois.  ::): 

Mais alors une question se pose : Si casque est a l'état végétatif dans une piscine de champagne, fais t'il toujours partie de la rédaction ?
Le paradoxe est assez bizarre : si oui, il écris dans un journal ou il est le supérieur hiérarchique du rédac' chef, et si non, eh bah il fait partie de Presse non stop, a écrire dans CPC HW sans faire partie de la rédac !

*grattgratt*  
Je crois que les choses ne sont pas simples...

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, il a une piscine gonflable au milieu de la rédac.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ah ? 
C'était a qui déjà le pistolet a bille a la rédac' ?
Il fonctionne encore ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ah ? 
> C'était a qui déjà le pistolet a bille a la rédac' ?
> Il fonctionne encore ?


A partir du moment où l'objet peu faire mal par quelque moyen que ce soit, c'est à Boulon.

----------


## Frypolar

Et s'il ne fonctionne plus rien ne t'empêche de t'en servir comme projectile.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

oui mais la bille a plus de chance de crever la piscine que le pistolet en lui même  ::): 
Ou alors faudra vraiment le lancer très très fort.

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a des dizaines de flingues à la rédac.
A bille, à Gaz, à air comprimé.
Et de temps en temps, la nuit, on monte sur le toit et on tire à la 12,7 traçante pour faire la guerre aux étoiles filantes.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Y a des dizaines de flingues à la rédac.
> A bille, à Gaz, à air comprimé.
> Et de temps en temps, la nuit, on monte sur le toit et on tire à la 12,7 traçante pour faire la guerre aux étoiles filantes.


Haaaaaaaaa ! C'est ça que je vois par ma fenêtre des fois !
Ok, j'aurais une adresse maintenant pour quand j'appellerais les flics.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Y a des dizaines de flingues à la rédac.
> A bille, à Gaz, à air comprimé.
> Et de temps en temps, la nuit, on monte sur le toit et on tire à la 12,7 traçante pour faire la guerre aux étoiles filantes.


À quelle adresse les CV ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Et de temps en temps, la nuit, on monte sur le toit et on tire à la 12,7 traçante pour faire la guerre aux étoiles filantes.


Le toit du voisin sinon ca fait pas pro  ::ninja:: 




> Ok, j'aurais une adresse maintenant pour quand j'appellerais les flics.


Voila qui remet en question toute ta théorie...
Pis fais gaffe, sinon je crois que tes CPC vont mystérieusement arriver en retard si t'es abonnée





> Y a des dizaines de flingues à la rédac.
>  A bille, à Gaz, à air comprimé.


La ou ca m'impressionne, c'est que la piscine gonflable soit toujours en vie

----------


## O.Boulon

L'armoire vitrée par contre, elle, elle est morte.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour être plus sérieux, le changement de locaux ne devait pas permettre de refaire des goodies ?
Mes reliures sont pleines à craquer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Avec la hausse du prix du papier, très très importante, on fait des économies et on freine sur totes nos initiatives parallèles.
Donc, là, c'est pas à l'ordre du jour.

----------


## mescalin

Les reliures originales vont finir par s'arracher une fortune sur la bay.

----------


## Gwargl

Non mais faut arrêter avec les reliures, les Canards ont une âme, il ne faut pas les bloquer dans le cercle de la vie. Découpez les recettes et conduisez-les avec amour au container à papier le plus proche.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est aussi mon avis. Les écrits sont bons mais l'info du jeu PC est très éphémère (et souvent retrouvable sur le site désormais). Autant je stocke les CPC hard, autant les canards, je les garde trois mois et je les bazarde  ::): .

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Non mais faut arrêter avec les reliures, les Canards ont une âme, il ne faut pas les bloquer dans le cercle de la vie. Découpez les recettes et conduisez-les avec amour au container à papier le plus proche.





> C'est aussi mon avis. Les écrits sont bons mais l'info du jeu PC est très éphémère (et souvent retrouvable sur le site désormais). Autant je stocke les CPC hard, autant les canards, je les garde trois mois et je les bazarde .


 :tired: 
Hérétique !
Bon, c'est vrai que je pourrais jeter les CPC dispo en PDF mais je m'y suis attaché.

----------


## ben_beber

Moi j'ai une question, d'après ce que je vois sur le forum ou ce que je crois lire dans votre mag, vous avez des horaires fantasques, et vous bossez un peu à toutes les heures de la journée (et du week end).
Ma question est : Est-ce qu'il vous est arrivé de passer la nuit entière sur votre lieu de travail ?

Moi ça m'est jamais arrivé.

De travailler.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était une habitude à l'époque Gringo et Threanor.
Aujourd'hui, on est beaucoup plus raisonnable.
Je crois que la dernière fois que j'ai passé la nuit à la rédac', c'était pour le test de New Vegas.

----------


## Sk-flown

Il s'est passé quoi hier après-midi pour que le record de connectés sur le forum explose avec plus 2000 connectés en plus par rapport à l'ancien record ?

----------


## Narushima

Embrouille à coups de modérateurs. :IAMpetitfrère:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Embrouille à coups de modérateurs. :IAMpetitfrère:


Plutôt modérateurs Vs ex-modérateurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bon, on se passera de vos commentaires.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Y a des dizaines de flingues à la rédac.
> A bille, à Gaz, à air comprimé.
> Et de temps en temps, la nuit, on monte sur le toit et on tire à la 12,7 traçante pour faire la guerre aux étoiles filantes.




A part ça j'avais une question. Quand décidez-vous d'upgrader vos PC de test, et sur quoi vous basez-vous pour choisir le matériel ? Ca passe dans un "budget matos" ou c'est plus ou moins offert par je ne sais qui ? (non, je ne demande pas si vous recevez des pots-de-vin)

----------


## Frypolar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0ba6b4b...b7706fb922.jpg
> 
> A part ça j'avais une question. Quand décidez-vous d'upgrader vos PC de test, et sur quoi vous basez-vous pour choisir le matériel ? Ca passe dans un "budget matos" ou c'est plus ou moins offert par je ne sais qui ? (non, je ne demande pas si vous recevez des pots-de-vin)


Ils ont peut-être des restes des tests Hardware de temps en temps. D'ailleurs vous faites quoi du matos que vous achetez ? Je pense surtout aux alims parce que là il doit commencer à y en avoir pas mal  ::O: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ils ont peut-être des restes des tests Hardware de temps en temps. D'ailleurs vous faites quoi du matos que vous achetez ? Je pense surtout aux alims parce que là il doit commencer à y en avoir pas mal .


Incinération.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un gigantesque auto-da-fé qui a lieu les nuits de pleines lunes. Les rédacteurs dansent nus autour du feu en criant des chants païens.

----------


## Anton

Le *2e* topic autolocké par Doc TB sur le brainstorming de modération et la réunion publique Mumble a semble t il disparu : là-aussi un pas en arrière et un coup de 



?

----------


## Frypolar

La "réunion" publique se fera sur le forum, il n'est plus prévu de passer par Mumble.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Boulon a communiqué à ce sujet, enfin indirectement, il a dit que l'idée de parler de ça sur le forum lui plaît plus que via un micro. Mais je suppose que ça ne sera pas fait à l'arrache comme la dernière fois, et surtout pas à chaud comme la dernière fois, histoire que ce soit constructif.

----------


## Anton

Ah ok, j'ai pas vu passer l'info, dézolay. Merci  :;): 

Cela dit, via Mumble et _mute_ pour tout le monde et laisser parler chacun tour à tour, ça sera plus constructif que chacun postant dans son coin et n'étant pas lu ou cité 10 messages plus tard, imho, si le but est de réagir _live_.:exguildleader:

----------


## t4nk

Parce que la discussion a continué sur le topic des suggestions d'améliorations suite au(x) lock(s).

----------


## Anton

Vu  :;):

----------


## Came Yon

Dites, chers journalistes totos, vous testez toujours les simulateurs allemands improbables ?
Parce qu'après mon Double Whopper (miam) d'hier soir, je suis tombé sur un rayon JV dans un grand magasin allemand.
Bin ya de quoi faire rêver le plus blasé des testeurs :
Simulation de pelleteuse,de conduite sur autoroute ("sans limite de vitesse", d'après le sous-titre), d'engins de chantier, de camion-poubelle, de dépanneuse et autre chariots élévateurs...
Et plusieurs machins qui vont de la gestion de camping ou de vignes, simulation de casse auto et 4 ou 5 jeux de bucherons et pompiers.
Tout ca avec des screens hideux au dos et pleins de textes que j'ai pas bien compris mais qui devaient certainement parler de vivre une expérience inoubliable à travers la restitution la plus fidèle à ce jour (tu m'étonnes) du quotidien d'un éboueur.

Et mon préféré :
Reeperbahn simulator, du nom de la rue principale du quartier rouge de Hamburg. Si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit donc d'un jeu de gestion où le joueur se trouve dans la peau d'un mac  ::O: 

C'est fascinant, le rayon dédié aux 'simulateurs' occupait proportionnellement une place assez importante. En plus il y a plusieurs éditeurs différents sur le créneau. En fait le bucheron-simulator-like ne ressemble pas à un marché de niche. Pour dire, les wing of prey et flight simulator étaient bien cachés au milieu du tas.

Alors, pourquoi ya toujours pas de tests dans le canard ?  ::rolleyes::  Les éditeurs vous envoient pas ce genre de jeux depuis que vous avez testé les simulateurs agricoles et bûcherons ?
En tous cas avec la variété disponible, vous avez de quoi faire un Hors-Série Simulateurs Teutons. Qui se vendra seulement en Allemagne et se résumera surement à vos combats contre les bugs...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pense que la rédac veut garder à ce genre de test un côté spontané, fun, occasionnel et déconneur. Du coup, je ne les vois pas systématiser la chose, au contraire.

Enfin, là c'est moi qui le dit.

Dans la bouche d'un autre  ::ninja::  ça donne "On ne fait pas du putain de fan service pour mongolos". Plus ou moins  ::): .

----------


## O.Boulon

On a fait la conduite sur autoroute, le bucheron, les pompiers, les agriculteurs x2...
Kalash l'alcoolo («Hé les fiottes 6 putain de bières et je suis pas pompette... Vous connaissez l'histoire de la groooosse put...bleuaaaarghhh) a même un jeu féminin en réserve.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Plus le dossier sur l'érotisme dans les jeux vidéo, ca aussi c'est de la simulation !
Mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le jeu féminin dont parle Boulon ^^

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> On a fait la conduite sur autoroute, le bucheron, les pompiers, les agriculteurs x2...
> Kalash l'alcoolo («Hé les fiottes 6 putain de bières et je suis pas pompette... Vous connaissez l'histoire de la groooosse put...bleuaaaarghhh) a même un jeu féminin en réserve.


On leur file le droit de vote, la journée de la femme et voilà comment elles nous remercient!

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais.
Elle Nous a jamais raconté la chute de la blague... 
Et Pourtant, on lui en a mis des baffes pour la réveiller à l'arrière de l'ambulance venue la chercher pour son coma éthylique.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On a fait la conduite sur autoroute, le bucheron, les pompiers, les agriculteurs x2...
> Kalash l'alcoolo 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> («Hé les fiottes 6 putain de bières et je suis pas pompette... Vous connaissez l'histoire de la groooosse put...bleuaaaarghhh)
> 
>  a même un jeu féminin en réserve.


Répared.
Par respect des convenances.
La bienséance se perd de nos jour.















 ::ninja::

----------


## Toxic

> On a fait la conduite sur autoroute, le bucheron, les pompiers, les agriculteurs x2...
> Kalash l'alcoolo («Hé les fiottes 6 putain de bières et je suis pas pompette... Vous connaissez l'histoire de la groooosse put...bleuaaaarghhh) a même un jeu féminin en réserve.


J'avais fait Demolition Company aussi, je pourrais peut-être le poster sur le site...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah merde, faut qu'on le passe dans le mag'.
Désolé, j'avais complètement oublié.
Ca passe dans le prochain.

----------


## Came Yon

> On a fait la conduite sur autoroute, le bucheron, les pompiers, les agriculteurs x2...
> Kalash l'alcoolo («Hé les fiottes 6 putain de bières et je suis pas pompette... Vous connaissez l'histoire de la groooosse put...bleuaaaarghhh) a même un jeu féminin en réserve.


Ah ouais, le journalisme il est pas à moitié total chez vous.
Je crois pas que j'aurais la patience d'attendre les tests,s'il y en a, avant de m'en prendre un ou deux. Pour voir.
Dans ceux que vous avez, yen a qui sortent du lot, ou c'est un peu la même daube quelque soit le développeur ? Je suis allé voir quelques tests chez la concurrence (désolé) mais les tests allemands sont pas très drôles et au final, ya qu'un jeu de balayeuse  ::huh::  qui avait l'air d'enthousiasmer le mec.

----------


## Toxic

Tu voudrais pas m'en envoyer un exemplaire, du jeu de la balayeuse ?

----------


## Arseur

> Ah merde, faut qu'on le passe dans le mag'.
> Désolé, j'avais complètement oublié.
> Ca passe dans le prochain.


Il a pas passé la transition vers le Sacro-saint Tableau ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si je me rappelle bien, le texte a pris feu à cause du Tableau Ardent, oui...

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Le premier tableau pyromane.

----------


## O.Boulon

S'il te plaît, pense aux majuscules et à la ponctuation ou on te bannera du forum, comme on le fait pour les autres utilisateurs.

Sinon, pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi le topic d'un Certain Jeu a disparu...
C'est de ma faute. J'ai pris la décision de le cacher pour rendre service à un mec qui le mérite et qui se retrouve dans la merde parce que certains font leur job moins bien que lui.
Merci de ne pas polémiquer.

----------


## Enigma

On peut plus postuler pour la Modération Academy ?  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

On en est pas encore là...
Mais on vous préviendra sur on lance une émission là dessus.

----------


## Voldain

Depuis que Zoulou est balèze tu lui lances toujours des trucs à la gueule?

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai dit qu'il était balèze.
J'ai pas dit qu'il était assez balèze pour que ça m'influence.

----------


## Enigma

> On en est pas encore là...
> Mais on vous préviendra *si* on lance une émission là dessus.


Dans le topic de Doc TB il filait un mail pour postuler modéro.

----------


## Voldain

Bah avec ta blessure je me disais...
Un sandwich?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vais mieux...

----------


## Voldain

Huit mois d'arrêt face à un Zoulou plein de synthol c'est pas rien quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le synthol ça étire juste la fascia...
Y a aucun bénéfice autre qu'esthétique.

----------


## Voldain

Je sais, mais t'as déjà les stéroïdes, le coca zero et toutes les lunettes donc je savais plus quoi lui filé.

----------


## Came Yon

> Tu voudrais pas m'en envoyer un exemplaire, du jeu de la balayeuse ?


 :^_^:  Bin si tu peux pas le choper autrement, bien sur. Il sort mercredi normalement.

----------


## Voldain

Qui est en charge de valider les news au fait?
La rédac? Les modos? Half?

----------


## O.Boulon

On sait toujours pas, c'est un peu le boxon à vrai dire.

----------


## Velgos

> On peut plus postuler pour la Modération Academy ?


You can't be serious...

----------


## Silver

Une question concernant les voyages que vous faites pour tester les jeux, parce que vous avez l'air d'en faire pas mal ces derniers numéros : est-ce que vous payez de votre poche ou est-ce que ce sont les compagnies qui vous invitent qui payent le voyage ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils payent. Le plus souvent.
Y a eu des exceptions toutefois.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ils payent. Le plus souvent.
> Y a eu des exceptions toutefois.


A mon avis les petits développeurs, car je confirme que Streumon ne m'a pas remboursé le Sans Plomb 95 de ma Clio ni même les billets SNCF et RER des autres canards.
 ::ninja:: 

Sérieusement, une boîte doit déjà avoir les reins bien solides pour prendre en charge ce type de frais.

----------


## Crealkiller

En même temps c'est pas des frais pour eux, c'est de l'investissement, enfin je pense. Car inviter des journalistes, ça fait parler de leur jeux, et donc ça fait plus de vente.

----------


## Alex[TTH]

Bonjour, une question technique : 

Est-ce que vous utilisez des ghost pour vos machines ou est-ce que vous installez tout à la main quand un jeu plante méchamment une config et qu'il faut tout réinstaller (OS, DX, drivers, etc.) ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En même temps c'est pas des frais pour eux, c'est de l'investissement, enfin je pense. Car inviter des journalistes, ça fait parler de leur jeux, et donc ça fait plus de vente.



Bah c'est à double tranchant: faut aussi que le jeu plaise aux journalistes.
Je ne pensais pas que c'était les éditeurs qui déboursaient, perso.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bah c'est à double tranchant: faut aussi que le jeu plaise aux journalistes.
> Je ne pensais pas que c'était les éditeurs qui déboursaient, perso.


Tu payes pour faire ton travail...
Surtout que, d'une certaine manière, les journalistes font la "promo" des jeux.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Bah c'est à double tranchant: faut aussi que le jeu plaise aux journalistes.
> Je ne pensais pas que c'était les éditeurs qui déboursaient, perso.


Même quand on parle mal d'un jeux, on en parle, c'est toujours mieux que pas être connus du tout. Car tu aura toujours certaine personne pour acheter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu payes pour faire ton travail...


Bah ça peut paraître flou vu de loin.
Les productions du JV vous permettent de travailler et vivre en écrivant sur le sujet. Ca peut aussi être à vous de vous bouger pour avoir de la matière à vendre.

Par contre pour les salons façon E3, c'est vous qui vous démerdez, non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.
Enfin, pas tout le monde, y en a qui tentent de négocier.

----------


## TheToune

> Bah c'est à double tranchant: faut aussi que le jeu plaise aux journalistes.
> Je ne pensais pas que c'était les éditeurs qui déboursaient, perso.


Perso j'ai jamais douté une seconde que c’était les éditeurs qui payaient. ( en tout cas dans la situation actuelle)

Vu que tout le marketing des jeux tourne autour de la date de sortie il faut à tout prix que l'on parle du jeu avant pour créer une attente chez l'acheteur potentiel !
D'où les versions presse envoyer généreusement aux magazines et sites histoire que les tests tombent et donnent envie aux joueurs juste avant.
Les présentations sont aussi un moyen de créer l'attente encore plus tôt mais aussi de peser l'attitude des testeurs quand ils est encore temps de corriger le tir.
C'est tellement critique dans le plan marketing d'un jeu que ça me semble inimaginable de risquer l'absence d'un testeur de magazine aussi obscurs soit t'il pour des raison de budget. Surtout qu'il y a tellement de jeux tous les ans que ça serait impossible d'assumer pour n'importe qu'elle rédaction tous les déplacements.

Les NDA et autres "on vous envoie pas de versions test mais vous pouvez venir tester le jeu dans un endroit super cool" ne sont que des méthode qui sont venus se greffer justement pour essayer de contrôler au maximum l'effet double tranchant dont tu parle.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> D'où les versions presse envoyer généreusement aux magazines et sites histoire que les tests tombent et donnent envie aux joueurs juste avant.
> Les présentations sont aussi un moyen de créer l'attente encore plus tôt mais aussi de peser l'attitude des testeurs quand ils est encore temps de corriger le tir.


D'ailleurs est ce que ca arrive que des studios prennent en compte des remarques que vous pouvez faire ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, ça arrive.

----------


## wonder-wombat

Est-ce que vous pensez pérenniser l'offre "abonnement+jeu" du dernier Canard PC ou bien c'était un one-shot ?

----------


## kilfou

> Est-ce que vous pensez pérenniser l'offre "abonnement+jeu" du dernier Canard PC ou bien c'était un one-shot ?



Hein ? J'ai pas encore reçu mon CPC, si tu peux m'en dire plus...  ::):

----------


## mescalin

> Bah ça peut paraître flou vu de loin.
> Les productions du JV vous permettent de travailler et vivre en écrivant sur le sujet. Ca peut aussi être à vous de vous bouger pour avoir de la matière à vendre.
> 
> Par contre pour les salons façon E3, c'est vous qui vous démerdez, non ?


Bah c'est un peu le lot de toute la presse spécialisée. J'imagine que dans _Logistique Magajine_, le mec se fait payer le voyage et l'hébergement pour la présentation du dernier Truck Mercedes. Et c'est normal, vu que c'est un nouveau produit que le constructeur veut mettre en avant. Par contre quand il s'agit d'investigation comparative ou autre (du genre _qui qu'a les plus beaux pistons ?_) là c'est à la redac de prendre en charge les frais (ou au gratte-papier s'il est indé, ce qui est relativement rare dans la presse spé) pour visiter les différents sous-traitants.

Après, c'est un secteur où on peut avoir plein de problèmes vu qu'on joue souvent entre la com et le journalisme. Et ya rien de plus relou quand c'est pas clair. Pour parler de mon expérience perso, je bosse tous les ans dans un quotidien publié sur 15 jours dans un gros festival, et cette frontière a toujours été floue. Du coup on n'hésite pas à basher un artiste quand il se fout ouvertement de notre gueule, et on a essayé au max d'éviter le coté "plaquette de l'office du tourisme", mais vu qu'on fait partie intégrante du festival, quand ya un truc qui plait pas, bah ça s'entends à mort (on imprime quand même a 4500/jour et ça suffit généralement pas, les gens courent après). On a eu par exemple l'année dernière des artistes qui ont menacé de ne pas faire les masterclass au vu de l'article (qui n'était même pas méchant en plus, on parlais juste de cris qui tenaient plus de l'animal que de l'humain) écrit sur leur performance sur le off du festoche. Du coup descente des huiles à la rédac, et surtout, un redac chef qui laisse son redacteur tomber en l'accablant alors que c'est lui qui a relu, corrigé et pris la decision de publier. Du coup grosse crise et yen a très peu qui vont revenir l'année prochaine (surtout que c'est du travail bénévole). Tout ça parceque d'un coté on nous disait "faites des CR et des analyses subjectives, des articles originaux et critiques" et de l'autre "faut pas facher les artistes et veiller a la bonne image du festival", mais qu'ils ont jamais pu trancher entre les deux.

Bah ailleurs ça doit être pareil, certains mags appartenant à des groupes voulant faire leur propre promo. C'est là où le choix d'indépendance est très couteux. On le voit bien avec quelques d'éditeurs qui n'envoient même plus leurs jeux à cpc, du coup ils attendent la sortie officielle et l'achètent comme tout joueur lambda. Idem pour la pub. Tout ça (et d'autres choses encore) a un gros cout qui fait réduire les marges et donc la rentabilité, du coup faut gratter ailleurs ou changer de moèle éco. Enfin bon, perso en tant que lecteur c'est aussi pour ça que je l'achète.

----------


## Grestok

Peut-on espérer un test dans un futur cpc  ::blink:: 

http://www.gamekult.com/actu/derrick...000091240.html




> Annoncée l'an dernier sans trop de détails, l'adaptation vidéoludique de la fameuse série Derrick se précise un tout petit peu plus aujourd'hui.
> On nous apprend effectivement que l'arrivée des aventures de l'Oberinspektor Stephan Derrick sera distribuée en France par Tradewest dès avril prochain et à un prix avoisinant les 20€ sur PC.


 ::happy2::

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Y'a écrit quoi derrière le tentacule de la bestiole au niveau de la catch-phrase dans le cpc 230 (sur la couv')? J'ai beau retourner dans tous les sens, et c'est sans doute évident et totalement idiot mais j'arrive pas à trouver le/les mots manquants. 
D'avance merci  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Le magazine qui prend le poulpe du jeu vidéo. 
Je me rappelle plus.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Awé okay, bah merci; mais j'dois être totalement con vu que je comprend pas l'allusion. Bon faut me pardonner j'viens de me lever après une nuit de labeur et seulement quelques petites heures de sommeil...

Ps: enfin si, je comprend que le poulpe c'est la bestiole, mais après, le jeu de mot...

----------


## O.Boulon

Prendre le pouls.

----------


## Guest

> Awé okay, bah merci; mais j'dois être totalement con vu que je comprend pas l'allusion. Bon faut me pardonner j'viens de me lever après une nuit de labeur et seulement quelques petites heures de sommeil...
> 
> Ps: enfin si, je comprend que le poulpe c'est la bestiole, mais après, le jeu de mot...


Prendre le pouls de quelque chose ou quelqu'un. Yo.

J'avais plus de flow, je gagne.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Hum... oui maintenant que vous le dites...

J'aurais du attendre d'être complètement réveillé.

----------


## Frypolar

> Prendre le pouls.


 ::O: 

Pourquoi es-tu tout bleu ? Dis-moi pas que t'en avais assez de lancer des objets divers et variés sur les autres membres de la rédaction  :Emo: .

Edit : en plus ça s'accorde mal avec ton avatar.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous inquiétez pas... C'est juste une question de politique intérieure.
Pour prouver que j'avais pas l'intention de faire un coup d'état sur la modération, j'ai demandé à Half de me retirer les droits.

Bon, ça a buggué en plein milieu.
Maintenant, je suis bleu, ça suffit !

----------


## Anton

On dirait qu'il se passe en coulisses bien plus de trucs qu'on pourrait le croire, et le problème c'est que ça fuite trop pour le nier  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, non.
Il se passe que dalle.
C'est juste moi qui, vu mon passé "autocratique", essaye de donner un maximum de garantie pour pas foutre le bordel.

----------


## Frypolar

> Half


Ça explique le bleu schtroumpf, en effet.

----------


## Enigma

pouet.

----------


## LaVaBo

> T'es gentil coco mais je pause juste des questions.


Règle n°524544 : sur un forum, ne pas être hautain dans un message qui n'est pas parfaitement ciselé, sinon tu tends un bâton pour te faire battre.

:pause les embrouilles:  ::ninja::

----------


## Enigma

camion.

----------


## Bah

On s'en fout un peu que vous ayez des différends dans d'autres discussions du forum.

----------


## gun

On peut profiter de l'offre d'abo CPC 1 ans avec Shogun sans avoir le journal ou pas si oui, comment ? L'offre est-elle résèrvée aux résidents de la République Française uniquement?

J'ai retrouvé du boulot alors je me réabonne enfin !

Merci

----------


## LaVaBo

> On s'en fout un peu que vous ayez des différends dans d'autres discussions du forum.


Surtout que je ne faisais que me moquer de la grossière faute d'orthographe.

----------


## kaldanm

Je dois justement me réabonner et je voudrais profiter de l'offre Shogun, et si c'est possible en même temps qu'un abonnement de 2 ans. 

Y'a un moyen de le faire directement en ligne (ou par mail, ou téléphone) ou je dois photocopier/découper le dernier numéro ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

L'offre sur la boutique ne saurait tarder à débarquer, elle est dans les mains d'Half.
Par contre, elle ne fonctionne que pour un abonnement d'un an.

----------


## Wobak

> L'offre sur la boutique ne saurait tarder à débarquer, elle est dans les mains d'Half.


C'est pas un peu contradictoire ça normalement ?  ::rolleyes::  ::P:  ::wub::

----------


## MoB

Une tite question :
Je recherche un logiciel pour prendre plein de screenshot à la suite (sans passer par l'impr écran et paint). Je sais que cela avait été évoqué dans un canardpc mais impossible de le retrouver.
Donc je viens demander à O.Boulon de me livrer son secret connaissant son addiction aux lourds dossiers comprenant plus d'un go de screenshot par jeu testé.

----------


## O.Boulon

Fraps.

----------


## MoB

Ah bah je ne pensais pas à celui ci pour le coup.
Merci pour la réponse  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Ah bah je ne pensais pas à celui ci pour le coup.


XFire peut-être ? Ou ATi TrayTools. Mais ce n'est pas leur but principal, Fraps reste le plus simple.

----------


## LaVaBo

> XFire peut-être ? Ou ATi TrayTools. Mais ce n'est pas leur but principal, Fraps reste le plus simple.


Dans le topic des utilitaires gratuits de la rubrique software de ce forum, il y a aussi un prog qui permet de faire des captures d'une page plus grande que l'écran (genre page web avec une barre de défilement).

----------


## MoB

Non, c'était un logiciel fait pour cela tout simplement.
Il était dans la rubrique download à l'époque de gringo si je me souviens bien.
Donc si quelqu'un s'en souvient je prends la réponse en mp.
Pardon pour la dérive du sujet  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood est-il un stand alone ou une continuité d'AC2 ? En d'autres termes, reprend t'on vraiment là où on a laissé "son" Ezzio dans le jeu original ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans la continuité.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Assassin's Creed Brotherhood est-il un stand alone ou une continuité d'AC2 ? En d'autres termes, reprend t'on vraiment là où on a laissé "son" Ezzio dans le jeu original ?


Là où on l'a laissé.

Au centimètre près.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci !

----------


## Draxx

Salut, j'ai une petite question qui est déjà passé, mais apparemment il n'y a pas eu de test pour Revenge Of The Titans. Il est sorti depuis un petit moment, notamment avec un Indie Pack. J'ai pu lire une preview sur un CPC, mais pas de test concret. Y en aura-t-il un ?

Ou alors me trompe-je, et fut-ce une sorte de test déjà faite sur la version sortie ? Je me souviens qu'il est décrit comme un Tower Defense agrémenté de RTS, ce qui faisait sa force.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, on l'a jamais testé.

----------


## t4nk

Il y a une démo si tu veux te faire une idée, Draxx.

http://www.puppygames.net/revenge-of-the-titans/

----------


## Draxx

> Il y a une démo si tu veux te faire une idée, Draxx.
> 
> http://www.puppygames.net/revenge-of-the-titans/


Yeah, c'est vraiment con qu'ils ne la mettent pas sur Steam  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Une tite question :
> Je recherche un logiciel pour prendre plein de screenshot à la suite (sans passer par l'impr écran et paint). Je sais que cela avait été évoqué dans un canardpc mais impossible de le retrouver.
> Donc je viens demander à O.Boulon de me livrer son secret connaissant son addiction aux lourds dossiers comprenant plus d'un go de screenshot par jeu testé.


Sinon, t'as Steam qui fait ça depuis quelques semaines déjà...
Et ca marche avec les jeux non-Steam

----------


## Fdragon

Question à propos de l'offre d'abonnement avec Shogun 2 en prime.
C'est réellement limité aux 50 premiers ? Il se passe quoi si on arrive 51ème et que, oh bah zut, c'était seulement cette opportunité là qui m'intéressait ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ben t'es quand même abonné à un super magazine  ::P: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Chelou comme question quand même.
Mais à mon avis, par la magie des bases de données et de l'informatique toute puissante, après le 50ème, l'offre s'efface.

----------


## Narushima

Elle s'efface aussi du magazine ?!
CPC peut modeler la réalité ? On est pas dans la merde...

----------


## t4nk

> Yeah, c'est vraiment con qu'ils ne la mettent pas sur Steam


Probablement une histoire de verrouillage trop violent des droits de diffusion s'il la collent sur Steam. Genre Steam devient le seul et unique à avoir le droit de la diffuser, donc exit le droit "universel" de l'essayer.

----------


## Euklif

> Une tite question :
> Je recherche un logiciel pour prendre plein de screenshot à la suite (sans passer par l'impr écran et paint). Je sais que cela avait été évoqué dans un canardpc mais impossible de le retrouver.
> Donc je viens demander à O.Boulon de me livrer son secret connaissant son addiction aux lourds dossiers comprenant plus d'un go de screenshot par jeu testé.


Ce serait pas Playclaw?
Il me semble que c'est le seul concurrent de fraps viable...

----------


## kilfou

Des nouvelles de Gringo et Threanor ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

El Gringo :

----------


## Voldain

Il s'est fait une teinture à ce que je vois.

----------


## Velgos

> Des nouvelles de Gringo et Threanor ?


Il va falloir les laisser s'en aller, un de ces jours. Soyez forts.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il va falloir les laisser s'en aller, un de ces jours. Soyez forts.


Nan!
N'aveu Gringo!


Spoiler Alert! 



Sinon j'me roule par terre et je hurle

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce qu'il y a des pages plus stratégiques que d'autres ?

Je ne parle pas de STR hein, mais de visibilité.

Par exemple si j'ouvre mon canard au pif, juste pour avoir de la lecture sous le nez, je vais avoir devant moi les pages centrales. Quand je suis assis sur les gogues à reprendre un vieux canard déjà lu, je vais le feuilleter par la fin. Ce genre de choses. 

Je suppose que c'est pris en compte lors de la fabrication du, euh, comment il appelait ça votre stagiaire, le "petit train"  ::huh::  ? Le rédac chef s'en sert-il pour mettre certains articles en valeur ?

----------


## Narushima

De manière générale un journal d'infos mets dans les premières pages les choses que la rédaction considère comme étant les plus importantes.
Et les pages de droite sont recherchées par les annonceurs car comme la plupart des gens sont droitiers, ils feuillettent naturellement un magazine en faisant défiler les pages avec la main gauche, ce qui mets sous les yeux la page de droite en premier.

Mais vu que CPC ne traite pas d'actualité, je ne sais pas trop quelle est la logique.

D'ailleurs pourquoi les pages "à venir" sont-elles après les tests ? Ça me paraîtrait plus logique qu'elles soient avant.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Est-ce qu'il y a des pages plus stratégiques que d'autres ?


J'ai un détail de cours de com' qui me revient en tête: par exemple dans les journaux et magazines la page de droite est considérée comme plus "marquante" que la page de gauche vu que c'est en général sur elle que l'oeil tombe quand tu feuillettes le magazine.

Du coup c'est là qu'on place en général les pubs. (tu peux faire le test avec n'importe quel mag' c'est pas spécifique à CPC hein)

Pour le reste la rédac te répondra bien mieux que moi.  ::): 

: overgrilledbynarushima :

----------


## La Mimolette

Page de droite = "Belle page" dans le jargon de la comm'...
Et oui car lorsque vous ouvrez un magazine ou une BD, l'oeil voit toujours en premier la page de droite.
On trouve souvent aussi en 2e de couv' une page de pub car elle peut être plein pot.
Vérifiez sur n'importe qu'elle zine et vous verrez que très rarement c'est à gauche que l'on voit une pub.

Et je pense que pour l'aspect Fabrication, CanardPC reste dans les standards, mais possède un atout bien supérieur à beaucoup de magasines, le kilomètre de conneries insérées un peu partout, comme sur la tranche ou dans l'ours et ça, ça a un prix ridicule pour de la top qualitay.

----------


## Tiri

Une question: est-ce qu'il serait possible (comprendre: on a le droit ?) de regrouper les différents utilitaires que vous abordez dans les différents numéros, pour les reprendre dans un article wiki où un topic sur la partie Software ?

A priori, j'en ai pas encore trouvé dédié à cela, et ça me tente bien d'en faire un pour éviter que les softs que vous proposez (qui sont souvent pas mal du tout), ne tombent dans l'oubli.
Juste pour savoir si ça vous dérange, d'un point de vue quelconque.

----------


## Narushima

Pourquoi ça dérangerait qui que ce soit ?
Au contraire, ce serait bien pratique, vu comme la plupart de ces trucs ont des noms à coucher dehors dont il est impossible de se rappeler.

----------


## Tiri

Savoir si ça dérange à un quelconque niveau plagiat/copie, etc...
Pour être sur et certain avant de me lancer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vazy.

----------


## Narushima

@Tiri : C'est du russe, ça veut dire, en gros, "tu peux y aller".

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'aurais plutôt pensé à du corse.

----------


## Narushima

Avec l'accent sur le "a", ouais.

----------


## thomzon

Questions!
Est-ce que le jeu de carte va évoluer un jour, ou c'était seulement un délire ponctuel?
Est-ce qu'il a déjà été transormé en application mobile (plus spécifiquement iPhone/iPad)?
Si non, ça vous dérangerait que quelqu'un (genre moi) le fasse, application gratuite bien sûr?

----------


## Arseur

> Je suppose que c'est pris en compte lors de la fabrication du, euh, comment il appelait ça votre stagiaire, le "petit train"  ?


Le chemin de fer :

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Maîtresse Paule Cul ainsi que éventuellement Maître Paul Cul rendrons-t'il hommage à Maître Cappello (Jacques Capelovici de son vrai nom) lors du prochain numéro?

----------


## Jolaventur

Allez-vous tester les Sim's Médiéval?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Le chemin de fer :
> http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/i...emindefer_.jpg


Ouais, y'a un exemple d'ailleurs dans les pages du stagiaire de ce fameux chemin de fer.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Est-ce que quelqu'un va se sacrifié pour essayer les Sims médiéval? Ce serait sympa de lire un test bien gras, bien critique sur ce jeu de la par de Canard pc.  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah la rébellion à pas cher...
C'est tellement mieux quand on s'attaque à un truc sans risque, hein ?

J'y ai joué toute la soirée d'hier et pour l'instant, c'est plus sympa que Dragon Age 2 et Crysis 2 réunis.

----------


## Voldain

On aura pas droit à une couverture osée cette fois je suppose.

----------


## Scykhe

Ma femme m'a dit que si il y avait un article du niveau des Sims3 sur les Sims Médiéval, elle m'abonnait à Canard PC.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ah la rébellion à pas cher...
> C'est tellement mieux quand on s'attaque à un truc sans risque, hein ?
> 
> J'y ai joué toute la soirée d'hier et pour l'instant, c'est plus sympa que Dragon Age 2 et Crysis 2 réunis.


intéressant! Donc surement une petit page dans le prochain numéro.  :;):

----------


## LaVaBo

> intéressant! Donc surement une petit page dans le prochain numéro.


Attention, étranger, le détournement de chemin de fer est mal vu par ici.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ma femme m'a dit que si il y avait un article du niveau des Sims3 sur les Sims Médiéval, elle m'abonnait à Canard PC.


Nan, ça risque pas.
On a pas la même liberté dans Medieval que dans le 3ème épisode.
Y a des "storylines" à suivre et puis Gringo est mort.
J'aurais du mal à trouver la force...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Gringo est mort.


Tu sais à quoi tu t'exposes à poster ça  ::P: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Gringo est mort.

----------


## alx

Maman elle avait dit qu'il était parti faire un grand voyage  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Il y aura le test de crysis 2 dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, on l'a recu trop tard.

----------


## Phenixy

> Nan, on l'a recu trop tard.


Il y aura un test d'Homefront en forme de couloir?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Nan, on l'a recu trop tard.


Merci Boulon, bon bah je vais attendre tranquillement j'hésite encore.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bouah je suis sûr qu'il ne vont aps passer à cotay.

----------


## Elian

A quand une FAQ sur CPC ? Mais avec des vrais trucs hein, genre "Combien de Dalek arpentent effectivement la rédaction ? " etc.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ceci est une FAQ interactive ^^

Vachement plus convivial non ?
Par contre c'est vrais faut utiliser le clavier...

----------


## MoB

> vrais faux


C'est vrai ou c'est faux ? Faudrait savoir !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Narushima

> A quand une FAQ sur CPC ? Mais avec des vrais trucs hein, genre "Combien de Dalek arpentent effectivement la rédaction ? " etc.


http://threanor.free.fr/faq/faq.html

J'avoue, elle date un peu.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> C'est vrai ou c'est faut ? Faudrait savoir !


Mon orthographe est déplorable et a des conséquences dont l'ampleur dépasse mes pire cauchemars il est vrai.
Se voir laminé par une prof de littérature pour une simple règle de primaire n'a jamais fais de bien a quiconque.
Surtout quand elle a une règle qui claque sur le bureau, des lunettes type années 60, un tailleur qui donne un air strict et autoritaire;
L'énervement au quart de tour et des cris percant mes pauvres tympans.

mais c'est "vrai, faut" que je corrige ca  ::P:

----------


## ducon

N’oublie pas les points à la fin de tes phrases.

----------


## Narushima

> Surtout quand elle a une règle qui claque sur le bureau, des lunettes type années 60, un tailleur qui donne un air strict et autoritaire
> L'énervement au quart de tour et des cris percant mes pauvres tympans


Arrête ça m'excite.

----------


## Scykhe

> Nan, ça risque pas.
> On a pas la même liberté dans Medieval que dans le 3ème épisode.
> Y a des "storylines" à suivre et puis Gringo est mort.
> J'aurais du mal à trouver la force...


Dommage...

Pas grave, je m'abonnerai en douce alors et je vais préparer un montage pour le prochain numéro. Je copie l'article sur les sims 3 et je colle des photos de Dragon Age à la place...

Elle n'y verra que du feu.... ::wacko::

----------


## Phenixy

Pas de blessés dans l'explosion rue Sorbier?  :Emo:

----------


## L'invité

Tiens une question que je me suis posée en lisant le papier sur SBK 2011.

A la fin vous dites que le jeu a 3 mois pour régler ses défauts, etc...

Alors je ne veux pas parler de SBK en particulier car au final je m'en fout un peu de ce jeu, mais ça arrive vraiment qu'un jeu règles vraiment les défauts qu'il avait 3 mois avant la sortie?
Parce que je lis très souvent ce genre de phrases dans les preview et d'autant que je me souvienne ça ne rate jamais, les défauts sont les mêmes que dans les preview que j'ai lu avant la sortie.

Mais moi je vois que le produit "fini".

----------


## Voldain

Y'a eu l'exception The Witcher.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Y'a eu l'exception The Witcher.


Heu là c'est 2 ans après la sortie plutôt. Et les bugs sont pas encore tous corrigés, je peux pas finir le jeu puisque le jeu plante à chaque fois que je rentre dans une maison  :^_^: .

----------


## DJCot

> Heu là c'est 2 ans après la sortie plutôt. Et les bugs sont pas encore tous corrigés, je peux pas finir le jeu puisque le jeu plante à chaque fois que je rentre dans une maison .


Arrête-moi si je me trompe, mais c'est pas toi pour qui le mème "Formate" existe sur CPC ?  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, c'est peut-être un problème propre à ton PC (je dis ça, j'ai pas trop cherché, mais jamais eu de bug sur TW pour ma part).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Heu là c'est 2 ans après la sortie plutôt. Et les bugs sont pas encore tous corrigés, je peux pas finir le jeu puisque le jeu plante à chaque fois que je rentre dans une maison .


Aucun bug à la sortie, à part les temps de loadings très longs, résolus avec le patch.
T'es qu'un gros nul.

----------


## Sk-flown

:tired: 
The Witcher c'est pas le petit jeu qui a eu un 6/10 dans le mag ?
 :<_<:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> The Witcher c'est pas le petit jeu qui a eu un 6/10 dans le mag ?


Une grosse erreur, sans doute.

----------


## Phenixy

> The Witcher c'est pas le petit jeu qui a eu un 6/10 dans le mag ?


La même note que Söldner quoi.  ::lol::

----------


## Draxx

Je vais rééssayer ici :

Le 1er Mars je me suis fais un petit plaisir, et j'ai craqué pour une  config' de canard : la CanHard VI. J4en suis très content, montage très  pro, pas un pet, tout nickel. 

Je l'ai prise aussi pour avoir l'abonnement à ce magazine que j'affectionne particulièrement qu'est PSM.. euh CPC pardon  ::ninja:: 

Et il est indiqué que je devrais recevoir un mail sous 30 jours,  contenant le code et les instructions pour activer l'abonnement. Et je  n'ai toujours rien. J'ai vérifié mes spams au cas où, rien de rien !

Nous sommes le 30, donc je me demande si ça arrive au dernier moment, au bout du dernier jour, ou ça aurait du être arrivé avant ?

----------


## Phenixy

Tu devrais directement envoyer un mail avec toutes tes infos à abo_arobase_canardpc.com

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un question qui me prend, comme ça: pourquoi n'avoir jamais testé les DLC de Mass Effect 2 ?

----------


## CaeDron

T'as vraiment besoin qu'on te prouve que le caca c'est pas bon ?

----------


## P1nGou1N

Yo !

Je me suis abonné avec l'offre Shogun 2, j'ai été débité, mais j'ai reçu aucune confirmation.
ça prend combien de temps grosso modo ? On est prévenu par mail ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'as vraiment besoin qu'on te prouve que le caca c'est pas bon ?


Y'en a des bons.

---------- Post ajouté à 07h32 ----------




> Une grosse erreur, sans doute.


Gringo n'aime pas les filles faciles c'est pour ça.

----------


## Draxx

> Tu devrais directement envoyer un mail avec toutes tes infos à abo_arobase_canardpc.com


J'ai envoyé un mail à Materiel.net, qui m'a répondu rapidement. Ils s'en chargent  ::):

----------


## Djal

Une rubrique consacrée aux DLC est réalisable? Pas grand chose, un petit mot sur le contenu de tel ou tel DLC qui vient de sortir, éventuellement un conseil d'achat en fonction du prix?

----------


## Okxyd

> Une rubrique consacrée aux DLC est réalisable? Pas grand chose, un petit mot sur le contenu de tel ou tel DLC qui vient de sortir, éventuellement un conseil d'achat en fonction du prix?


C'est une très bonne idée, en plus ça permettrait de concentrer tous les troll anti DLC sur une unique page/double page, et puis même si c'est lapidaire ça aura le mérite de nous donner votre avis plutôt que d'aller stalker sur le forum histoire d'avoir eu le retour d'un pige... euh canard audacieux.

----------


## Draxx

> Une rubrique consacrée aux DLC est réalisable? Pas grand chose, un petit mot sur le contenu de tel ou tel DLC qui vient de sortir, éventuellement un conseil d'achat en fonction du prix?


OWI, un test du map pack First Strike  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'as vraiment besoin qu'on te prouve que le caca c'est pas bon ?



BAh justement, les DLC n'ont pas l'air mauvais, ni extraordinaire d'ailleurs.
Mais vu que c'est l'un des jeux préférés par ici et dans le canard, c'est un peu étonnant.

----------


## Sannom

> BAh justement, les DLC n'ont pas l'air mauvais, ni extraordinaire d'ailleurs.


Peut-être que c'est pour ça qu'ils ne les ont pas testés? Pas besoin d'éloigner les lecteurs d'une énorme arnaque, ni de leur conseiller un DLC qui vaut pour une fois vaut le coup malgré une description pas vraiment enthousiasmante.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'y ai pensé aussi mais bon, les DLC de Borderlands, au hasard, ont été testés et ne sont ni pourraves ni bons.
Après ça dépend peut être aussi des pages disponibles, mais à la limité un test rapide regroupant tous les DLC, ou même juste une news...

----------


## Sannom

> mais à la limité un test rapide regroupant tous les DLC, ou même juste une news...


Ils n'avaient pas déjà fait ça pour Dragon Age? Au moins deux DLC testés en même temps?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour DAO c'était possible de tous les tester en une ligne  ::ninja:: 

"Bourrins, linéaires, sans intérêt"

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je rejoints Cacao, d'autant plus que certains DLC de Mass Effect 2 semblent même être bons, du coup un test de ceux-ci permettrait de séparer le bon grain de, euh, du grain moyen car si j'en crois les rumeur il n'y a pas d'ivraie dans les DLC de ME2.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir des news du prochain hitman?Je l'attends depuis très longtemps ::(:  et on n'en entend plus parler.

Et sinon savoir pourquoi il yaune augmentation de la ram recommandée dans les jeux à venir,jusqu'à maintenant on recommandait au mieux 2 go, là certains jeux en demandent 4 en configuration recommandée.

----------


## Akodo

Dites les gens vous comptez nous envoyer une partie de l'équipe sur Montpellier pour le Montpellier In Game de Juin comme l'an dernier ?
(Enfin si il a bien lieu, pour le moment le site officiel n'a pas été mis à jour)

----------


## Sannom

Je sais qu'il y avait Didier Couly, mais d'autres membres de la rédac' y étaient aussi?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Il y avait Monsieur Chat aussi.

----------


## Akodo

Ouais.
Si ils viennent on leur apportera de la bière cette année.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est peut-être un peu tôt, mais savez vous si vous ferez un test console de LA Noire ?

----------


## Télo

> Ouais.
> Si ils viennent on leur apportera de la bière cette année.


Ou un an d'After Eight.

----------


## kenshironeo

Concernant les sites comme g2play ou onlinekystore,vous avez consacré un articleà ce sujet,et émis des hypothèses.

Cependant il ya quelque chose qui m'étonne c'est que je ne vois aucune affirmation forte et directe de l'illégalité de ces sites quand je fais des recherches sur google.
Une réponse tranchée d'un gros site ou d'un organisme officiel qui dirait non ce n'est pas légal ou oui c'est légal.

Serait-il possible de poser ces questions soit au SNJV soit à l'ETAT?Et d'avoir un communiqué officiel.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce que vous recevez parfois des demandes de "droits de réponse" (pas forcément vindicatifs d'ailleurs) concernant vos tests ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, je ne crois pas.

----------


## guillaumeb86

http://trackmania.ubi.com/games/fr-FR/
"Plus de contenus sur Canard PC le 1er mai"
Cela sera dans le magazine, sur le site ou les deux ?

----------


## kilfou

Le projet de beau livre de Couly avance ?

----------


## Charlot

Bonjour à tous, pour faire suite au dernier HS Hardware, y aura t'il ajout d'une config de canard de petite taille?

----------


## O.Boulon

Toujours sur le magazine...
C'est triste mais il va falloir payer...

----------


## Charlot

C'est plus que triste: je paie déjà!

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est plus que triste: je paie déjà!


Il y a un petit soucis, la réponse de Boulon ne t'est pas destinée. Il a répondu à 3 personnes différentes mais les deux dernières réponses ont disparu. Là il répondait à ce post : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/40...=1#post4211445

Pour ta question il faudrait la poser à DocTB, c'est lui qui s'occupe des configs.

----------


## Charlot

Je suis contrit, merci!

----------


## Euklif

> Toujours sur le magazine...
> C'est triste mais il va falloir payer...


Je suis stupide ok, et j'ouvre ma bouche pour ne laisser aucune place au doute mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris la réponse...
Payer qui, par qui et pourquoi? Juste pour avoir des infos sur trackmania?

----------


## O.Boulon

Va falloir acheter le magazine pour lire les infos sur Trackmania oui.
C'est un peu le principe d'un magazine de jeu vidéo payant, après tout.

----------


## Euklif

Ha mais c'est tout?
Remarque, du coup, je comprend vachement mieux ta réponse précédente et j'me sens carrément con de pas avoir percuté...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai découvert en lisant Kalash que Guy Moquette était... roux ?  ::cry::  Pourquoi ô seigneur pourquoi ?

Il y a un changement récent dans le mag que j'aime beaucoup, c'est avoir le nom de l'auteur au tout début du test, malheureusement ca n'est pas fait pour chaque test.
Je trouve ca très pratique parce que n'ayant pas la culture nécessaire, je ne reconnais pas un auteur au texte, et lisant le canard d'une main (heu non, ce n'est pas ce que vous croyez), je dois toujours me battre avec les pages pour savoir qui a écrit ce que je vais lire.

Je redemande au cas où, parce que ca pourrait me décider à l'acheter ou non, ferez vous un test de LA Noire sur console ?

----------


## Max_well

> Il y a un changement récent dans le mag que j'aime beaucoup, c'est avoir le nom de l'auteur au tout début du test, malheureusement ca n'est pas fait pour chaque test.


D'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est fait pour les tests de plus de 2 pages. C'est facile d'aller voir la fin du test pour ceux sur 2 pages.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qui est le plus roux entre Casque et Moquette ?  :tired:

----------


## ducon

> Qui est le plus roux entre Casque et Moquette ?


Le forum.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le forum.


Ah non je m'inscris en faux, le forum est plus dans la nuance lie de vin que dans le roux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne l'ai pas vu en test (sûrement Boulon a-t'il été traumatisé par l'épisode précédent), l'un d'entre vous a-t'il joué sérieusement à Settlers 7 ?

Je retiens cette ligne de wikipedia, qui me donne un certain espoir :




> IGN described an "Everest-like learning curve", rating it 6.0.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Il a été testé pourtant.
 6 ou 7/10.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> 6 ou 7/10.


La note c'est certainement l'élément qui m'intéresse le moins.

Mais si tu me dis qu'il a été testé, je vais rechercher dans le sommaire des anciens numéros, merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Excuse-moi de ne pas avoir appris le test par coeur, j'savais pas qu'il y aurait interro dessus  :tired: 

Edit: CPC 211 en avril 2010

Re-edit: je te taquinais beau brun.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Nan mais je te remerciais vraiment, hein. J'avais raté qu'il avait été testé. En fait c'est dans l'éblouissant numéro 211.

----------


## Baron

10$ que c'était Ackboo aux manettes...

----------


## kenshironeo

Avez vous pensé à faire une sorte d'enquête sur les différences de notation des jeux ntre les différents sites européens.Par exemple est-ce que la notation es tplus indulgente en Angleterre qu'en France,pourquoi, tel site est-il sous l'influence d'un lobby, etc?

----------


## RedGuff

Cela dépend des rédactions.
Re-7, sur CanalJ, est très généreux : une bouse est généralement notée 12/20.

----------


## guillaumeb86

> Toujours sur le magazine...
> C'est triste mais il va falloir payer...


Ah mais cela ne me pose pas de problème puisque j'achète le mag  :;): 
Ma question avait surtout pour but de savoir s'il y aurait du contenu video en plus. Le teaser étant plutôt bref. Mais peu après ton message, le trailer a été diffusé à la Gamers Assembly. Donc j'ai ma réponse.
D'ailleurs c'est sympa d'avoir donné des mags lors de cette lan. Un ami non lecteur (hormis le dernier HS WOW) en a pris un. Ce n'est pas sûr qu'il commence à lire le mag régulièrement mais au moins il connaîtra un peu mieux le ton Canard PC.

----------


## keicain

Bonjour, j'ai une petite question qui me trotte en tête dernièrement : pas mal de jeux très attendus ( Crysis 2, Portal 2, etc... ) sont sortis sans que vous ayez assez de temps ou une limitation bloquante ( merci les éditeurs, leur DRM bloquante ou autre, what else ) afin de tester celui-ci, pour présenter un papier digne de ce nom.

Ma question se situe sur le fait que non content d'être des journalistes, vous êtes aussi, je pense, un peu des joueurs et des visiteurs de ce forum.

Est-ce que ce que vous pouvez lire sur le jeux en temps que retour des joueurs, peut vous influencez lors de l'écriture finale, validation du papier ?

Cordialement.

----------


## Alexis

_Edit : trompé de topic_

----------


## Grandroid

C'est grave d'être Serpentaire ? c'est quoi les caractéristiques de ces gens la ? leurs prévisions sont bonnes ?

----------


## ducon

J’ai déjà répondu sur un autre fil.

----------


## Yshuya

Question au niveau vente de mag, vous êtes numéro 1 maintenant ? Loin devant les autres où ils talonnent de près ? Si vous avez quelques chiffre à donner (si vous le pouvez), je suis preneur.

Cela a surement été déjà posé milles fois mais je l'ai pas trouvé par l'outil de recherche.

----------


## ducon

Number one !

----------


## Max_well

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si SpaceChem a été abordé dans CPC ?
Parce que c'est juste le meilleur puzzle game de ma vie, et beaucoup de gens devraient le savoir.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Testé par Sebum dans je ne sais plus quel numéro.

----------


## Rorschach

Est ce que la mort de Ben Laden a dopé vos ventes ?

:mecquinecomprendrienaumondequil'entoure:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Est ce que la mort de Ben Laden a dopé vos ventes ?
> 
> :mecquinecomprendrienaumondequil'entoure:


Ils doivent ressentir une grande honte de journalistes totaux, contrairement à ce que leurs sources affirment page 8 du dernier Canard, Ben ne se cachait pas en Arkansas  ::o: .

----------


## MoB

> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si SpaceChem a été abordé dans CPC ?
> Parce que c'est juste le meilleur puzzle game de ma vie, et beaucoup de gens devraient le savoir.


Testé par Sebum en effet dans le 227 et à eu 8/10.
Il est chronophage et rend fou.

----------


## Max_well

Mes confuses, la recherche connait Space Chem, mais pas SpaceChem.

----------


## Okxyd

Testez le maintenant !
Oki ? (nan car il faut une question à ce qu'il parait).

----------


## O.Boulon

Je m'acharne sur l'attachée de presse pour l'avoir avant le 27.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'a marqué Casual Games et c'est allemand. La victime est désignée.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.

---------- Post added at 12h59 ---------- Previous post was at 12h57 ----------




> Question au niveau vente de mag, vous êtes numéro 1 maintenant ? Loin devant les autres où ils talonnent de près ? Si vous avez quelques chiffre à donner (si vous le pouvez), je suis preneur.
> 
> Cela a surement été déjà posé milles fois mais je l'ai pas trouvé par l'outil de recherche.


Number one du PC.
On a JV magazine devant nous, mais vu le format, le public et le prix, c'est logique et je doute que ça change.

---------- Post added at 13h01 ---------- Previous post was at 12h59 ----------




> Est-ce que ce que vous pouvez lire sur le jeux en temps que retour des joueurs, peut vous influencez lors de l'écriture finale, validation du papier ?


Ouais, généralement, on se dit "Oh les cons, ils pensent faux" et le papier devient plus didactique pour vous prouver à quel point vous avez tort et à quel point vous êtes insignifiants.

---------- Post added at 13h06 ---------- Previous post was at 13h01 ----------




> Avez vous pensé à faire une sorte d'enquête sur les différences de notation des jeux ntre les différents sites européens.Par exemple est-ce que la notation es tplus indulgente en Angleterre qu'en France,pourquoi, tel site est-il sous l'influence d'un lobby, etc?


Etudiez les différences culturelles dans la notation, ouais carrément.
"L'influence des lobbies", par contre, non... On est pas là pour nourrir des fantasmes complotistes et paranoïaques. Une note "étrange" est généralement, dans 90% des cas, dû à l'incompétence ou au désir de contenter des fanboys, de réfléter les désirs du grand public.

Parce que la plus grosse pression, c'est celle de pages vues qui rapportent de la thune car plus on a de pages vues, plus on a de pubs vues.
Quand on prend une position qui n'est pas conforme à la doxa, on se met des gens à dos et on perd des lecteurs, des pages lus donc de la pub.
C'est pour ça qu'aux USA tout le monde note sur 100, parce que ça permet d'avoir plus de choix dans les notes qui ne fâchent pas.
Et c'est pour ça qu'en France, il y a beaucoup de 7 et de 14-15. Ce sont des notes qui ne fâchent pas les joueurs.

----------


## Nightwrath

Ca fait quoi de participer à l'effondrement économique de la france en proposant :
- un forum 
- un topic à b0b0
- un mag
Tout ceci fait perdre des millions d'heures de travail aux patrons.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Tout ira mieux dés qu'on rendra le forum payant.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Tout ira mieux dés qu'on rendra le forum payant.


Pensez à vous rapprocher des CE pour qu'on puisse bénéficier de réduc'.

----------


## scoubidou68

C'est juste une petite idée en passant.......
Pourquoi pas un test de cette objet qu'on appelle "clef USB" ????
Perso j'ai fait l'aquisition d'une SuperTalent USB3 de 16Go et j'ai été époustouflé par ses perf alors que je suis pourtant en USB2.
Poussé par la curiosité, j'ai donc fait un bench de mes clef et je n'ai pu que constater les différences entre elles.
D'où l'idée qu'un test plus large de la part de Canard serait, je pense, bien avisé pour  nos futurs aquisitions.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est juste une petite idée en passant.......
> Pourquoi pas un test de cette objet qu'on appelle "clef USB" ????
> Perso j'ai fait l'aquisition d'une SuperTalent USB3 de 16Go et j'ai été époustouflé par ses perf alors que je suis pourtant en USB2.
> Poussé par la curiosité, j'ai donc fait un bench de mes clef et je n'ai pu que constater les différences entre elles.
> D'où l'idée qu'un test plus large de la part de Canard serait, je pense, bien avisé pour  nos futurs aquisitions.


Et pour les imprimantes ? Parce que l'ami d'un cousin de ma belle-mère en a une, elle fait des trop belles impressions, alors que celle du fils de ma concierge bave partout et les couleurs sont moches.
Ah, pis vivement un comparatif de la vitesse de connexion internet des téléphones portables 3G, y'a tellement de différence que ça vaudrait le coup de faire un état des lieux.

Quoi quoi quoi, jeux vidéo ? Pfff, Mon Joli Ordinateur Lambda Magazine fait des comparatifs d'imprimantes, ET parle de jeux vidéos, bande de fainéants.


Sinon, trêve de conneries, regarde autour de CPC chez le marchand de journaux scoubidou. Non, à côté des nichons... Y'a plein de magazines qui font déjà ça très bien, et tu ne devrais même pas trop te faire insulter de traître, c'est pas vraiment des concurrents à CPC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Clair, j'vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire des dossiers. De toute façon la surpuissance d'une clé USB, ça préoccupe qui  ?
Ce qui ne devrait pas empêcher à l'occasion de citer un modèle quand il sort du lot cela-dit. Idem pour les imprimantes.

----------


## Frypolar

Vous êtes au courant qu'il existe un CPC Hardware ?

----------


## Euklif

Perso, j'ai une question vachement plus terre à terre... Je vois un peu partout des réactions de lecteurs et... vous en avez pas des normaux? Du genre qui achète le mag sans bouger tout le rayon systématiquement et qui le jette une fois lu parce qu'il ne possède pas un garage qui leurs est dédiés?
Non? Et ça vous fait pas peur?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On ne jette pas les blagues de Casque ou les délires d'ackboo...
Ca va pas la tête ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Moi je préfère les brûler. je me fait un petit auto da fé quotidien en hiver c'est trop de la boule.

----------


## Baron

> Give a man a fire and he's warm for a day, but set fire to him and he's warm for the rest of his life.


  ::ninja::

----------


## Balin

Question autant pour les membres de la rédaction (enfin plus Omar Boulon vu que c'est lui qui a fait le test) qu'aux lecteurs les plus attentifs: dans quel CPC apparait le test du DLC Mothership Zeta de Fallout 3 avec les photos de chaton? 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Bibule

> Dans quel cpc apparait le test du dlc mothership zeta de fallout 3?
> Merci d'avance.


CPC 198. Très rapide avec la fonction recherché du site  :;): .

----------


## Baron

> Très rapide avec la fonction recherché du site .


 ::O: 

T'as oublié "LOL" à côté?  ::mellow::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comment s'appelle cette ficelle d'écriture qui consiste à aborder un sujet en tout début de test (genre "saucisse-purée"), le mettre de côté et y revenir juste dans la dernière phrase, enfermant en quelque sorte le texte entre ces deux occurrences ?

----------


## kilfou

> T'as oublié "LOL" à côté?


La recherche du site (ie pas du forum) marche très bien avec les mots-clés idoines.

Tu tapes mothership, la news annonçant la sortie du 198 est le premier résultat.

----------


## Sannom

> Tout ira mieux dés qu'on rendra le forum payant.


Vous allez vous associer à Something Awful? Transformer tout les canards en Goons? Élever des trolls en batterie pour aller s'en prendre à d'autres forums?




> Comment s'appelle cette ficelle d'écriture qui consiste à aborder un sujet en tout début de test (genre "saucisse-purée"), le mettre de côté et y revenir juste dans la dernière phrase, enfermant en quelque sorte le texte entre ces deux occurrences ?


La Brick Joke? Non sérieusement, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## Tiri

Une question:

Dans quel CPC y'a-t-il un dossier parlant des jeux vidéos assez vieux, que l'on peut faire tourner sur un portable sans problème et que l'on peut améliorer à coup de mods (par exemple, Baldur's Gate, Arcanum, The Nameless Mod) ?
J'ai beau chercher dans la base de données, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.

----------


## Baron

> La recherche du site (ie pas du forum) marche très bien avec les mots-clés idoines.
> 
> Tu tapes mothership, la news annonçant la sortie du 198 est le premier résultat.


Ah oui, y avait une nuance...

----------


## Frypolar

> Une question:
> 
> Dans quel CPC y'a-t-il un dossier parlant des jeux vidéos assez vieux, que l'on peut faire tourner sur un portable sans problème et que l'on peut améliorer à coup de mods (par exemple, Baldur's Gate, Arcanum, The Nameless Mod) ?
> J'ai beau chercher dans la base de données, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.


C'était pas un numéro d'été pour glander sur la plage ? Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose  ::unsure:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

> Comment s'appelle cette ficelle d'écriture qui consiste à aborder un sujet en tout début de test (genre "saucisse-purée"), le mettre de côté et y revenir juste dans la dernière phrase, enfermant en quelque sorte le texte entre ces deux occurrences ?


Une encapsulation hyperthétique, ou un parategme selon la «Nouvelle stylistique française» de Bourdin—Chébert. Ça dépend si tu l'utilisés dans un contexte narratographique,ou si c'est ça a plutôt une visée argumentativiste..., Enfin.tu.vous quoi la traditionnelle querelle des anciens et des modernes, comme entre Fauchet et Barthona....

----------


## Tiri

> C'était pas un numéro d'été pour glander sur la plage ? Ça me dit vaguement quelque chose .


Bah je m'en rappelle comme étant dans un numéro d'été, mais je me rappelle pas lequel, et j'ai beau les avoir tous fouillé, j'ai pas retrouvé celui là.

----------


## Baron

> Une encapsulation hyperthétique, ou un parategme selon la «Nouvelle stylistique française» de Bourdin—Chébert. Ça dépend si tu l'utilisés dans un contexte narratographique,ou si c'est ça a plutôt une visée argumentativiste..., Enfin.tu.vous quoi la traditionnelle querelle des anciens et des modernes, comme entre Fauchet et Barthona....

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Comment s'appelle cette ficelle d'écriture qui consiste à aborder un sujet en tout début de test (genre "saucisse-purée"), le mettre de côté et y revenir juste dans la dernière phrase, enfermant en quelque sorte le texte entre ces deux occurrences ?


Ça s'appelle _"écrire un test dans l'Eurostar après une nuit quasiment blanche"_.

----------


## O.Boulon

> http://www.exquisitecrap.com/wp-cont...12/sarcasm.jpg


Nope.
Juste de la cruauté bien ordinaire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci.

Ça ne doit pas être facile tous les jours à la rédac.

----------


## Miniwaz

> Une question:
> 
> Dans quel CPC y'a-t-il un dossier parlant des jeux vidéos assez vieux, que l'on peut faire tourner sur un portable sans problème et que l'on peut améliorer à coup de mods (par exemple, Baldur's Gate, Arcanum, The Nameless Mod) ?
> J'ai beau chercher dans la base de données, j'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus.


Le cpc196.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh, ça va, je tiens bon, merci.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://www.maxiseries.fr/wp-content/...eo_derrick.jpg
> Testez le maintenant !
> Oki ? (nan car il faut une question à ce qu'il parait).


Ça c'est direct pour Maria.

----------


## MoB

A noter sur un bout de post it, fixé sur un bout d'écran, mais en parlant de ce qui a été dit plus haut que pensez vous de transformer pour le numéro de cet été la rubrique "On y joue encore" en "On peut encore y jouer".
Le but serait d'y référencer les jeux que vous préférez à la rédac et qui peuvent tourner sur un notebook genre eeepc.
Je pense à cela car on me pose souvent la question sur des jeux peu gourmand pour juste partir en vacance ou glander sur les bancs de la fac (Bon ok deux personnes seulement m'ont demandé ça mais plusieurs fois alors ça compte !).

Bref, vrai bonne idée ?

----------


## dalgwen

> Merci.
> 
> Ça ne doit pas être facile tous les jours à la rédac.


Et sinon, je crois que ça s'appelle le revolver de Tchekov.
Même si la couleur est plutôt annoncée dès le début du test, donc c'est pas vraiment un élément pour feinter le lecteur et introduire une surprise.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ça s'appelle _"écrire un test dans l'Eurostar après une nuit quasiment blanche"_.


Dit comme ça c'est tout de suite plus clair.  ::ninja::

----------


## Crealkiller

> A noter sur un bout de post it, fixé sur un bout d'écran, mais en parlant de ce qui a été dit plus haut que pensez vous de transformer pour le numéro de cet été la rubrique "On y joue encore" en "On peut encore y jouer".
> Le but serait d'y référencer les jeux que vous préférez à la rédac et qui peuvent tourner sur un notebook genre eeepc.
> Je pense à cela car on me pose souvent la question sur des jeux peu gourmand pour juste partir en vacance ou glander sur les bancs de la fac (Bon ok deux personnes seulement m'ont demandé ça mais plusieurs fois alors ça compte !).
> 
> Bref, vrai bonne idée ?


Ou des vieux vieux jeux qu'on peux surement ne plus jouer, j'avais une crise de "Corsaire" et puis je me suis souvenue... Il ne marchait déjà plus sous xp ouinnnnnn. Mais parfois des versions Gold ressorte et fonctionne sur nos bécanne mais on est pas forcément au courant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si j'étais dans ce cas, Heroes 3 et Torchlight feraient partie du package.

----------


## MoB

J'aurai cru Torchlight trop gourmand pour ce genre de machine.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faudrait déjà se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'est un netbook aujourd'hui...
Par exemple, celui de Sébum, il fait tourner RUSE sans problème.

----------


## MoB

J'étais pas sorti de mon trou. En regardant les spec des derniers netbook, ca envoie du pâté pour ce que c'est censé faire.
Du coup peut être partir sur un modèle d'y a deux ans. Maintenant est ce que cela resterait pertinent ...  ::huh::

----------


## Harvester

Allez-vous tester Shadow Harvest: Phantom Ops ? Ou le préposé s'est suicidé avant d'atteindre la moitié du jeu ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A quand une preview conséquente de Dungeon Siege 3?  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Quand on aura vu le jeu...
Sinon Phantom ops, ça ne sera pas pour celui là.

MAIS PUTAIN EXCLU MONDIALE DU TEST DE DERRICK : LE JEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si vous avez besoin de pages n'hésitez pas à rogner sur l'espace assigné à Deus Ex 3 hein.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

4 pages minimum, en très gros caractères pour le public visé.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Quand on aura vu le jeu...
> Sinon Phantom ops, ça ne sera pas pour celui là.
> 
> MAIS PUTAIN EXCLU MONDIALE DU TEST DE DERRICK : LE JEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah.
Sinon en Allemagne j'ai vu une simulation de viticulteur dans les rayons d'un Saturn. Oui madame. Avec les tracteurs adaptés pour passer entre les rangs de vignes.
Après je ne sais pas si on peut brancher un tapis de DDR pour simuler le pressage du raisin (je ne vise personne).

----------


## DJCot

> 4 pages minimum, en très gros caractères pour le public visé.


En sachant qu'ils se seront endormis avant, je me dis que 2 pages, c'est amplement suffisant.  ::trollface:: 




> Oh yeah.
> Sinon en Allemagne j'ai vu une simulation de viticulteur dans les rayons  d'un Saturn. Oui madame. Avec les tracteurs adaptés pour passer entre  les rangs de vignes.
> Après je ne sais pas si on peut brancher un tapis de DDR pour simuler le pressage du raisin (je ne vise personne).


Zoulou, s'il ne possède pas encore cette perle, a trouvé son futur hit !  ::P:

----------


## Lucaxor

> Zoulou, s'il ne possède pas encore cette perle, a trouvé son futur hit !


Alors je ne sais pas ce que va donner Derrick, mais celui dont je parle avait l'air d'être bien pire que Farm Simulator. On touche à la limite du journalisme total là.

J'ai retrouvé la bête : 



Par contre énorme déception : j'avais mal interprété les screens de la boîte, les vidéos de gameplay montrent plus un espèce de jeu de gestion vu du dessus que de la conduite de tracteur.
Et ça a vraiment l'air nase.

----------


## Zouuu

Moi monsieur, j'ai une question.

Pourquoi vous venez pas jouer avec la communauté CPC quand vous faites des tests de jeux vidéos basés sur le multi ? A part Kahn (avec qui j'ai déjà joué), ca serait bien que vous nous rejoignez (Par exemple GM qui fait une 3e preview sur WoT sans nous prévenir  ::(: ) qu'on discute et qu'on joue ensemble.

Par exemple on peut prêter les comptes si vous voulez tester d'autres choses, car je me doute que vous devez enchainer les tests et que rares sont ceux qui restent sur votre disque dur. 
_____________________________

Dans la même direction, pourquoi ne pas organiser de temps en temps des parties "Rédac" vs "forum", suite à des concours gagnés via les community manager.

Voilà voilà

PS : Après je comprends tout à fait que c'est la peur qui vous bloque.

EDIT : Pour Derrick, j'espère que c'est 100% allemand et que Maria nous sortira un hors série spécial  ::wub::

----------


## Euklif

> MAIS PUTAIN EXCLU MONDIALE DU TEST DE DERRICK : LE JEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Il y a intérêt qu'une mention concernant cet exploit apparaisse en couv!

----------


## alx

Une couv Derrick  :Bave:

----------


## MoB

Ou comment faire acheter le mag par la ménagère de plus de 50 ans.

----------


## Eklis

> MAIS PUTAIN EXCLU MONDIALE DU TEST DE DERRICK : LE JEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bon bah question du coup : comment vous vous êtes démerdés ?

Vous avez contacté l'éditeur ? Zavez présenté le canard (ou bien pas besoin de ça d'ailleurs) et, comment dire... Ils vous ont pris au sérieux ? Vous avez écrit un mail/passé un coup de fil sérieux ? Vous allez leur envoyer le test ou les prévenir quand il va être publié ? Ils vont pas le prendre, euh... bizarrement ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Bon bah question du coup : comment vous vous êtes démerdés ?
> 
> Vous avez contacté l'éditeur ? Zavez présenté le canard (ou bien pas besoin de ça d'ailleurs) et, comment dire... Ils vous ont pris au sérieux ? Vous avez écrit un mail/passé un coup de fil sérieux ? Vous allez leur envoyer le test ou les prévenir quand il va être publié ? Ils vont pas le prendre, euh... bizarrement ?


Tss tss... 
Déjà à anticiper une descente en flamme.
Si ça se trouve, le jeu a pris 9/10 !!

----------


## Eklis

Pardon.  :Emo: 

Je sais pas ce qui m'est passé par la tête, pourtant je regardais Derrick quand j'étais gosse (signe d'une enfance épanouie).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tss tss... 
> Déjà à anticiper une descente en flamme.
> Si ça se trouve, le jeu a pris 9/10 !!


Lexomil/10

----------


## Toxic

> Alors je ne sais pas ce que va donner Derrick, mais celui dont je parle avait l'air d'être bien pire que Farm Simulator. On touche à la limite du journalisme total là.
> 
> J'ai retrouvé la bête : 
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> Par contre énorme déception : j'avais mal interprété les screens de la boîte, les vidéos de gameplay montrent plus un espèce de jeu de gestion vu du dessus que de la conduite de tracteur.
> Et ça a vraiment l'air nase.


Me gâche pas la surprise, je l'ai reçu l'autre jour avec Kehrmaschinen et Reeperbahn...

----------


## Lucaxor

> Me gâche pas la surprise, je l'ai reçu l'autre jour avec Kehrmaschinen et Reeperbahn...


Je n'ai pas encore vu d'images, mais google translate m'annonce du grand. ::O:

----------


## Gwargl

J'ai hâte de voir le test de  reeperbahn.

Attention ceci est un spoil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vqe-CGIIeE

----------


## xheyther

Et pourquoi Casque il poste plus (+) sur le forum du site du zéro (ceci est un lien même si ça se voit pas) qu'ici ?

Ok ok je suis pas drôle c'est forcément pas le même, il a une blague pas drôle en signature.

----------


## Percolator42

Est-ce que brink est tester dans le cpc du 5 mai?
Merci

----------


## O.Boulon

Du 5 mai, ça va être chaud.
Du 15 mai, ça va pas être possible non plus.
Du 1er juin oui.

Mais, on passera vous donner nos avis sur le forum bientôt.
Pour l'instant ça se résume à "Quand ça fonctionne, c'est vachement bien".
Heuresmeent il devrait y avoir un patch dans les prochaines 24 heures.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DOnc faut mieux pas se précipiter et attendre les patchs.
Cool ça me laissera le temps d'explorer Witcher 2.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais, pour l'instant le feeling général est vraiment bon, mais sur mon ATI, ça tourne n'importe comment.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et ça tourne pas du tout sur ma NVidia de  la mort.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Quand on aura vu le jeu...
> Sinon Phantom ops, ça ne sera pas pour celui là.
> 
> MAIS PUTAIN EXCLU MONDIALE DU TEST DE DERRICK : LE JEU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Le test, c'est Maria qui s'y colle?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.
D'ailleurs, vous hallucinez complètement, c'est pas du tout sa spécialité l'Allemagne.
On prend toujours bien soin de faire tourner les jeux pour que tout le monde en profite.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nope.
> D'ailleurs, vous hallucinez complètement, c'est pas du tout sa spécialité l'Allemagne.
> On prend toujours bien soin de faire tourner les jeux pour que tout le monde en profite.


Idem pour les bons jeux?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, plutôt.
Si t'as la culture suffisante dans le domaine particulier, généralement tu peux avoir le jeu que tu veux.
La preuve, j'ai pris Deus Ex, uniquement parce qu'ackboo ne voulait plus écrire dessus...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nope.
> D'ailleurs, vous hallucinez complètement, c'est pas du tout sa spécialité l'Allemagne.
> On prend toujours bien soin de faire tourner les jeux pour que tout le monde en profite.


Mais Toxic profite plus que les autres ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Toxic, il fait pas spécifiquement dnas l'allemand.
Et c'est lui qui choisit tout seul en plus.

----------


## lokideath

On a le droit aux signatures de 3 mètres de long maintenant ?  :tired: 
Fort agréable cette bannière en passant, m'enfin ca détonne.

----------


## Percolator42

> Du 5 mai, ça va être chaud.
> Du 15 mai, ça va pas être possible non plus.
> Du 1er juin oui.


Vous chier dans la colle...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu préfères un test vite fait à l'arrache avec des bots ?  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu préfères un test vite fait à l'arrache avec des bots ?


Evidemment. Et une ENORME pastille avec marqué en gros très contrasté "EXCLU MONDIALE : LE TEST DE BRINK".
Ensuite, dans le RER, en croisant le regard d'un impudent lisant la concurrence, on se sentirait pousser des grosses couilles. Puis on baisserait les yeux, parce que les mecs dans le RER, des fois ils viennent de la banlieue !!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et alors ?
Pfff le vieux cliché quoi. Genre le banlieusard ne saurait pas apprécier un bon CanardPc, même accompagné d'un délicieux  scotch et d'un barreau de Cuba ?
Halte aux préjugés, m**** !!!!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vous chier dans la colle...


Voilà, je crois que tes petis camarades t'ont traité de teubé avant moi.
Un jeu multi, ça se teste contre des vrais gens, pas contre des bots ou des journalistes.
Et un jeu multi avec un système d'XP, ben ça se teste sur le long terme.
Donc, ouais, t'es un peu un teubé.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est ce que Fishbone flippe réellement et est parano à l'égard des inventions à venir sur la surveillance totale des gens, les IA et tout les trucs du genre ou il se donne juste un style ?

Non parce que moi ca me fait vraiment flipper ces histoires.  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Fishbone habite aujourd'hui dans la forêt équatoriale.
Ca devrait t'aider à répondre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Fishbone habite aujourd'hui dans la forêt équatoriale.
> Ca devrait t'aider à répondre.


Américaine ou africaine?

----------


## Kamasa

> Vous chier dans la colle...


C'est toujours mieux que de chier dans la conjugaison  ::ninja::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> On a le droit aux signatures de 3 mètres de long maintenant ? 
> Fort agréable cette bannière en passant, m'enfin ca détonne.


Doit y avoir des privilège plus privilégiés que d'autres tu sais.
Ya meme des avatars aux dimentions hors-norme.
Ha bah oui fallait appartenir a l'élite mon vieux.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Américaine ou africaine?


Il m'a explicitement demandé de ne pas répondre à cette question.

----------


## Chan

Il était pas perdu dans les montagnes berbères à un moment ?

----------


## Eklis

> Doit y avoir des privilège plus privilégiés que d'autres tu sais.
> Ya meme des avatars aux dimentions hors-norme.
> Ha bah oui fallait appartenir a l'élite mon vieux.


C'est de toute beauté ce que tu nous dis là.

----------


## Percolator42

> Voilà, je crois que tes petis camarades t'ont traité de teubé avant moi.
> Un jeu multi, ça se teste contre des vrais gens, pas contre des bots ou des journalistes.
> Et un jeu multi avec un système d'XP, ben ça se teste sur le long terme.
> Donc, ouais, t'es un peu un teubé.


J'avais pas trop fait gaffe à la sortie du jeu, puis j'avais pas non plus vraiment remarquer que ceux qui y jouaient déjà le faisaient avec des bots...
Et j'avais pas tilter pour le 5 mai, désoler^^

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de problème !
De.toutes.façons on fera un minitest dans quelques jours...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon je proteste, c'est Maria elle-même qui s'est proclamée championne de l'allemand. On voit que le rédac chef ne lit plus son propre journal  :haha:  !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Sinon je proteste, c'est Maria elle-même qui s'est proclamée championne de l'allemand. On voit que le rédac chef ne lit plus son propre journal  !


Me semblait bien...  ::|:

----------


## Shapa

Est ce que Ackboo peut arrêter avec ses "juste" a tout va? Il est mieux que ça. Je sais, je sais, on critique pas Ackboo mais bon, mon petit coeur saigne. (Et les majuscules ça lui apprendra).

----------


## Jeckhyl

A mon avis plus on va le lui faire remarquer, plus il les utilisera  ::P: .

----------


## poifpoif

Deux questions:

1) Que fait Richard Garriott?

2) J'en ai marre du pécé. C'est cher, bruyant, buggé, lent à l'allumage, à paramétrer en permanence, encombrant, et l'écran est plus petit que ma télé. Donc je joue de plus en plus sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça). Vous auriez pas envie d'augmenter un peu l'encart réservés aux jeux sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça)? (genre quelques lignes de "à venir" en soft et hardware, les immanquables du mois...)

----------


## Tiri

> Deux questions:
> 
> 2) J'en ai marre du pécé. C'est cher, bruyant, *buggé*, lent à l'allumage, à paramétrer en permanence, encombrant, et l'écran est plus petit que ma télé. Donc je joue de plus en plus sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça). Vous auriez pas envie d'augmenter un peu l'encart réservés aux jeux sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça)? (genre quelques lignes de "à venir" en soft et hardware, les immanquables du mois...)


C'est sur que le PSN marche comme un charme en ce moment  ::P:

----------


## smokytoks

cher : pas forcément...
bruyant : pas en faisant des choix intelligents...
lent à l'allumage : non...
à paramétrer en permanence : si tu ne fais pas n'importe quoi, non...
encombrant : pas forcément...

----------


## O.Boulon

Et les putains de majuscules elles sont encombrantes ?

----------


## smokytoks

Damnaid, pour une fois que je n'en mets pas... :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

> 2) J'en ai marre du pécé. C'est cher, bruyant, buggé, lent à l'allumage, à paramétrer en permanence, encombrant, et l'écran est plus petit que ma télé. Donc je joue de plus en plus sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça). Vous auriez pas envie d'augmenter un peu l'encart réservés aux jeux sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça)? (genre quelques lignes de "à venir" en soft et hardware, les immanquables du mois...)


Dans l'ordre : non, non, ça dépend surtout de l'utilisateur et les consoles ne sont pas épargnées, pas forcément mais je t'accorde que ça dépend aussi du budget, non, pas forcément, tu peux brancher ton PC sur ta télé.

Je rajoute qu'un PC est bien plus puissant qu'une console, permet bien plus de choses, les temps de chargement sont réduits, les graphismes sont infiniment meilleurs et les jeux tournent à plus de 30 fps. Ah et ça revient pas forcément plus cher qu'une console quand tu tiens compte du prix des jeux.

Pour terminer, il y a une section hardware avec plein de gens pour te conseiller sans que tu n'aies à bouger les fesses et t'as même des configs toutes prêtes pour à peu près tous les budgets de 400 à 1 200 €.

----------


## ben_beber

> 2) J'en ai marre du pécé. C'est cher, bruyant, buggé, lent à l'allumage, à paramétrer en permanence, encombrant, et l'écran est plus petit que ma télé. Donc je joue de plus en plus sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça).


c'est vrai que moi aussi certains soirs, j'aime bien me vautrer dans mon canapé et faire du BF BadCompany 2 devant mon wide-screen sans trop solliciter mes neurones. je vide mon chargeur dans le bide d'un gars sans le tuer et je me fais traiter de froggie par des anglais que j'imagine pré-pubères. 
et j'aime bien.
mais j'le fais pas tout le temps, parce que j'aime aussi mon petit PC.
dedans, j'y trouve pas du tout la même chose, mais les deux se valent. dans mon petit PC, y'à des jeux indés comme eschalon qui me rappellent bien l'époque du RPG sans concession, y'a aussi du arma 2 et du wings of prey que je suis certain de ne jamais trouver sur console. 
après une session sur mon petit PC, j'ai souvent mal à la tête, mais c'est un mal qui fait du bien.

c'est la paresse qui me fait jouer sur console, et parfois, je n'essaie pas de lutter.
mais c'est aussi la paresse qui a aussi tué les livres, le "juste prix" et les majuscules.

----------


## Eklis

> Et les putains de majuscules elles sont encombrantes ?

----------


## Zepolak

> mais c'est aussi la paresse qui a aussi tué les livres, le "juste prix" et les majuscules.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Deux questions:
> 
> 1) Que fait Richard Garriott?
> 
> 2) J'en ai marre du pécé. C'est cher, bruyant, buggé, lent à l'allumage, à paramétrer en permanence, encombrant, et l'écran est plus petit que ma télé. Donc je joue de plus en plus sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça). Vous auriez pas envie d'augmenter un peu l'encart réservés aux jeux sur console (je sais, ça me fait du mal à moi aussi mais c'est comme ça)? (genre quelques lignes de "à venir" en soft et hardware, les immanquables du mois...)


Y'a une chiée de mag/sites consoles, pas besoin de CPC pour ça...
Le jour où tu voudras changer d'aspirateur, tu demanderas un HS Hardware spécial Dyson ?  ::ninja::

----------


## alain

Un test d'Avadon (Spiderweb) de prévu?

----------


## O.Boulon

Yep.
On évacue les tests de blockbusters dans le prochain numéro (Witcher 2, Fable 3, Brink...) et dans celui d'après, on s'en occupe !

----------


## olih

Dans celui du 15 mai ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, 1er juin.
Le 15 mail c'est DERRICK !

----------


## smokytoks

:Bave: 

Majuscule et points de suspension...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y'a une chiée de mag/sites consoles, pas besoin de CPC pour ça...


Ouais sans doute, mais aucun de la qualité de canard, c'est vrai que moi aussi j'aimerais bien un poil de console en plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ptain au lieu de balancer direct l'annonce du test Derrick, vous auriez dû jouer sur la sensibilité exacerbée de certains forumeurs, avec un teasing façon "_Dans le prochain numéro, le test tant attendu du jeu avec un héros blasé aux cheveux blancs"_

Avec ça y'avait moyen d'enflammer le forum et les fans de Witcher 2.

----------


## olih

> Ptain au lieu de balancer direct l'annonce du test Derrick, vous auriez dû jouer sur la sensibilité exacerbée de certains forumeurs, avec un teasing façon "_Dans le prochain numéro, le test tant attendu du jeu avec un héros blasé aux cheveux blancs"_
> 
> Avec ça y'avait moyen d'enflammer le forum et les fans de Witcher 2.


Oh oui  ::love:: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ptain au lieu de balancer direct l'annonce du test Derrick, vous auriez dû jouer sur la sensibilité exacerbée de certains forumeurs, avec un teasing façon "_Dans le prochain numéro, le test tant attendu du jeu avec un héros blasé aux cheveux blancs"_
> 
> Avec ça y'avait moyen d'enflammer le forum et les fans de Witcher 2.


La minute informative de lavabo

C'est une perruque.

Oh, merci lavabo

----------


## poifpoif

> Ouais sans doute, mais aucun de la qualité de canard, c'est vrai que moi aussi j'aimerais bien un poil de console en plus.


C'est tout à fait ça. On voudrait un encart console un plus "percutant" que la production actuelle en presse écrite sur le sujet. Je demande pas 15 pages, mais, exemple: on garde le test du mois, on ajoute une page de "à venir/à suivre de près", et une page de niouzes. C'est pas excessif (ça fait un pigiste quand même).




> Dans l'ordre : non, non, ça dépend surtout de l'utilisateur et les consoles ne sont pas épargnées, pas forcément mais je t'accorde que ça dépend aussi du budget, non, pas forcément, tu peux brancher ton PC sur ta télé.
> 
> Je rajoute qu'un PC est bien plus puissant qu'une console, permet bien plus de choses, les temps de chargement sont réduits, les graphismes sont infiniment meilleurs et les jeux tournent à plus de 30 fps. Ah et ça revient pas forcément plus cher qu'une console quand tu tiens compte du prix des jeux.
> 
> Pour terminer, il y a une section hardware avec plein de gens pour te conseiller sans que tu n'aies à bouger les fesses et t'as même des configs toutes prêtes pour à peu près tous les budgets de 400 à 1 200 €.


C'est gentil de vouloir m'aider, mais ça fait plus de 20 ans que j'ai des pécés. Je caricaturais un peu, mais rien que Windows déjà... :;): 

Et sinon ma première question!? Qu'est-ce qu'il nous prépare Richard Garriott!??? Il a pas envie de nous faire un Ultima Underworld 3 avec les moyens du bord en full HD au pad? Ou de finir la saga Ultima avec un X (un "dix", pas un Ultima sexuel!) en mode TPS!?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Yep.
> On évacue les tests de blockbusters dans le prochain numéro (Witcher 2, Fable 3, Brink, Deus Ex 3...) et dans celui d'après, on s'en occupe !


Fixed (enfin, j'espère).

----------


## LtBlight

Je sens gros comme une maison que la couv' du prochain c'est une pure photo de Derrick avec indiqué en gros "Derrick : le test EXCLUSIF de 4 pages".  :^_^:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Yep.
> On évacue les tests de blockbusters dans le prochain numéro (Witcher 2, Fable 3, Brink...) et dans celui d'après, on s'en occupe !


J'ai comme l'impression qu'on s'est encore fait couillonné.
 Y'a pas l'ombre du test d'aucun des jeux cités et surtout pas celui de TW2 dans le 234.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Fixed (enfin, j'espère).


Juste un A venir

----------


## olih

> Yep.
> On évacue les tests de blockbusters dans le prochain numéro (Witcher 2, Fable 3, Brink...) et dans celui d'après, on s'en occupe !





> Dans celui du 15 mai ?





> Non, 1er juin.
> Le 15 mail c'est DERRICK !





> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on s'est encore fait couillonné.
>  Y'a pas l'ombre du test d'aucun des jeux cités et surtout pas celui de TW2 dans le 234.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Conan3D

Vous y êtes pas du tout pour le 234. Derrick c'juste une petite tof à gauche et un test d'une page.

Je ne dirais pas la note c'est indécent.



Spoiler Alert! 


9/10




Et oui j'ai le 234 dans mes mains.


 :Cigare: 

Sinon, c'est moi où le papier de la couv est de relativement meilleure qualité?

----------


## Wobak

Le 224...  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

224? De quoi tu parles?  ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

> C'est gentil de vouloir m'aider, mais ça fait plus de 20 ans que j'ai des pécés. Je caricaturais un peu, mais rien que Windows déjà...


 Ah ! Ah ! Ben va déjà falloir lâcher Win98, ça aidera à ne plus trop caricaturer... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yshuya

Boulon, vous conseillez Brink or not ? Je préfère attendre vos avis mais le 1 Juin, c'est loin et je ne saurais pas quand j'aurais mon numéro  ... Grève de la Poste à Liège .... Et pour facile 1 semaine voir plus si affinité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Brink, c'est sans doute le meilleur FPS multi depuis des mois, si ce n'est des années.

----------


## CaeDron

> Brink, c'est sans doute le meilleur FPS multi depuis des mois, si ce n'est des années.


"Franchement j'étais revenu sur ce forum pour répondre calmement mais vu la mauvaise fois générale et les attaques gratuites dont je suis l'objet je préfère prendre une décision bien plus radicale : comme beaucoup de mes collègues je vais désormais tout simplement arrêter de venir sur les forums. 

 Si vous avez des messages à me faire passer, merci de m'écrire désormais à gauthier@jeuxvideo.com"

----------


## O.Boulon

On t'a déjà dit que t'étais un putain de lourd ?
Ouais, on te l'a déjà dit. Genre mille fois.

----------


## Anonyme871

Y'a une chance de voir un Test de L.A Noire made in CPC ou alors y'a trop de vrai actu PC pour ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je pense qu'on va essayer de vous faire ça.

----------


## RedGuff

> Boulon, vous conseillez Brink or not ?



Bonjour.  ::): 
Moi aussi, je suis très tenté par certains jeux. Soyons clairs : chaque fois que j'ai acheté un jeu PC sans avoir essayé la démo ou lu un test d'un magasine de confiance, je me suis retrouvé avec une bouse. La patience est une qualité importante. CanardPC est l'un de mes rares magasines de confiance pour les jeux PC.
PS : les riches qui peuvent se permettre de gaspiller 60 € dans une bouse ne sont pas concernés par mon commentaire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un truc qui me turlupine: on a eu un méga-reportage sur les jeux Bethesda récemment, 4 gros jeux attendus, certes, mais rien sur Hunted qui sort bientôt ?
Bethesda en a honte ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, c'est dans ce numéro là.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un nouveau DLC vient de paraitre pour Fallout New Vegas, allez-vous suivre l'affaire ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je croise les orteils.

Merci.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Bethesda en a honte ?
> Oh la belle signature.


Oh le beau troll !  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Brink, c'est sans doute le meilleur FPS multi depuis des mois, si ce n'est des années.


Je suis Louis-Ferdinand Sébum et j'approuve ce message.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui et en plus, c'est toi qui teste le jeu, alors il vaudrait mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonjour. 
> 
> Oh le beau troll !


Pas faire la différence entre un vrai troll et une remarque gentiment ironique, c'est chaud.

@Rédac: pour Brink vous préparez un petit dossier/guide suite au test ? Histoire de filer un coup de pouce aux gens qui vont débarquer 1 mois après la sortie du jeu sur les serveurs .

----------


## Frypolar

C'est quoi le forum "Barre de vie" qui vient d'apparaître ?

Edit : pas vu la news, mes excuses je lis ça.

Edit, le retour : ok, je suis pas super avancé mais ça va venir a priori. La nouvelle tête du site est sympa et le lien APC est enfin corrigé  ::lol:: .

----------


## ben_beber

> C'est quoi le forum "Barre de vie" qui vient d'apparaître ?


Look da news, playah, lol :
Da news

----------


## ducon

Le site de Barre de vie est mort ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Le site de Barre de vie est mort ?


Pas encore vivant serait peut-être plus juste.

Edit : ça y est, il fonctionne.

----------


## ducon

> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at www.barredevie.com Port 80

----------


## smokytoks

J'vois aucune mention de cette mystérieuse "BarredeVie". Et la Home CPC me parait strictement identique. Faut un cheat code pour profiter de tout ça ?

Et c'est quoi un "Ring" ? 

Cela m'évoque bien un concept fumeux de l'internet 1.0 mais j'ai la mémoire qui flanche...

----------


## Frypolar

Tout ne marche pas encore sur le site mais le parti pris pour les news et tests me plait bien. Le reste moins mais c'est surtout car ça ne m'intéresse pas, non pas que je trouve l'idée mauvaise.

Edit : ces liens fonctionnent chez moi et permettent d'en savoir plus :
http://www.barredevie.com/1175/barre...-mode-demploi/
http://www.barredevie.com/141/peinture-fraiche/

----------


## Gwargl

Le test de Cargo dans le dernier numéro m'a donné envie de lire un livre de M. Muray. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aiguiller sur le choix d'un ouvrage pour découvrir au mieux l'auteur, je lui en serais reconnaissant.


NB : Dans un tout autre genre, j'ai lu The Eyre Affair. Mon niveau d'anglais m'a permis d'obtenir une histoire cohérente, pas forcement celle de l'auteur. Merci les PQ de CPC !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le test de Cargo dans le dernier numéro m'a donné envie de lire un livre de M. Muray. 
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aiguiller sur le choix d'un ouvrage pour découvrir au mieux l'auteur, je lui en serais reconnaissant.


_Après l'Histoire_, chez Tel Gallimard. Je crois qu'ils ont sorti un volume regroupant les deux tomes pour environ 16€.

_L'Empire du Bien_ peut aussi être intéressant pour commencer (c'est un manifeste qui pose les bases de tous les ouvrages à suivre), mais il est un peu trop théorique justement, pas aussi animé par le style rigolard et vachard de Muray.

Sinon tu peux acheter les _Essais_. Pour (presque) le même prix, tu auras tous ses textes essentiels (_L'Empire du Bien_, _Après l'Histoire_ 1 et 2, _Exorcismes Spirituels_ 1,2,3 et 4).

----------


## Gwargl

Merci. Je vais tenter la compilation, la maison d'édition/librairie est facile d'accès depuis le taf. Faudra pas que j'oublie le sac à dos pour transporter l'ouvrage.

J'espère juste ne pas me faire jeter pour absence de port de tenue postmod.

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas faire la différence entre un vrai troll et une remarque gentiment ironique, c'est chaud.
> 
> @Rédac: pour Brink vous préparez un petit dossier/guide suite au test ? Histoire de filer un coup de pouce aux gens qui vont débarquer 1 mois après la sortie du jeu sur les serveurs .


 Ho pitié non!

Je te le fais en direct:
-baisse les graphismes pour avoir un framerate correcte.
-vise la tête
-ne reste pas statique

Oui voilà, comme dans n'importe quel FPS.

Nan, pitié, pas ces ignobles guides, ou alors pas plus d'une page en annexe du test.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui enfin tu m'excuseras, vu les retours c'est pas non plus "nimporte quel FPS": on est pas dans un deathmach à la Duke.
Après j'demande pas 6 pages hein. Mais 1-2 sur les subtilités qui éviteraient d'être le boulet de l'équipe en débarquant, ça ne serait pas forcément du luxe.

Edit: tout le monde n'a pas tâté d'un ETQW ou équivalent.

----------


## Sylvine

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xif...iel_videogames
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xif...l-2_videogames
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xig...l-3_videogames
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xij...l-4_videogames
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xij...l-5_videogames
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xik...l-6_videogames

De rien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais mais y'a pas les blagues d'ackboo :imparable:

Puis entreun mini-guide et 15 pages de jeux indés notés entre 2 et 5/10, mon choix est vite fait.

----------


## Sylvine

> Puis entreun mini-guide et 15 pages de jeux indés notés entre 2 et 5/10, mon choix est vite fait.


Moi aussi.
Je prends un malin plaisir à voir des jeux indés se prendre des sales notes.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Rassure-toi Sylvine, on prévoit un guide de 16 pages pour Brink.

Dans chaque numéro pendant un an.

----------


## Sylvine

> Rassure-toi Sylvine, on prévoit un guide de 16 pages pour Brink.
> 
> Dans chaque numéro pendant un an.


 :Emo: 

Je vais me réabonner juste pour me désabonner.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je vais me réabonner juste pour me désabonner.


8 pages de test dans CPC. t'as perdu Y'aura forcément une page guide/descriptif de classe.  :Cigare: 
Double hit combo: probablement moins de jeux indés  :Cigare:

----------


## Anton

> Rassure-toi Sylvine, on prévoit un guide de 16 pages pour Brink.
> 
> Dans chaque numéro pendant un an.


:Joystick:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> :Joystick:


'tain là t'es dur.

----------


## Sylvine

Je viens d'avoir une idée du tonnerre.

Pourquoi on organiserait pas une collecte de charité, et on me donnerait tout le fric après?

Ou sinon, avec chaque test, vous donnez le prix "officiel" et le prix le moins cher trouvé sur internet.
Avec le nombre d'autis... de gens formidables qui dénichent pleins de bon plans sur le forum, ça doit se faire rapidement.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 8 pages de test dans CPC. t'as perdu Y'aura forcément une page guide/descriptif de classe.


Même pas.

----------


## M.Rick75

Alors une analyse épistémologique sur la progression des fps multi au cours des années? La place ontologique de l'iron sight dans les simulateurs de meurtres et l'utilité paranétique du push-to-talk dans l'organisation de l'équipe et l'humiliation des adversaires. Sans oublier quelques citations bien senties de célèbres penseurs: "go pve noob!".

Bon, j'espère qu'il y aura quelques conseils pour commencer je suis pas contre vu que je suis encore une grosse moule avec un flingue à bouchon.
Ah... Et si jamais vous faites  un tuto dans un numéro prochain (pas celui qui va sortir donc) pour faciliter le browser server et fonctionnalités du même acabit ce serait pas mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DNF sera testé dans le numéro du 15/06 ? Ou ce sera trop juste ?

----------


## Sannom

Quels sont les titres qui pourraient provoquer, chez Boulon, le même genre de preview que celle de Human Revolution?

Vous avez reçu une version test de Dungeon Siege 3?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais elle march e pas.

----------


## Sannom

Argh. Y en a vraiment que pour les allemands, hein? Bug ou NDA? Avec de la chance, elle marchera pour le numéro du 15 juin... à moins que ça ne corresponde pas à vos plans.

D'ailleurs, c'est quoi en général la norme pour la réception des versions tests? Un mois avant? Plus? Moins?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bug souris et clavier.

----------


## Sannom

Ca, c'est très chiant. Qui s'est chargé de l'essayer au fait?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Alors une analyse épistémologique sur la progression des fps multi au cours des années? La place ontologique de l'iron sight dans les simulateurs de meurtres et l'utilité paranétique du push-to-talk dans l'organisation de l'équipe et l'humiliation des adversaires. Sans oublier quelques citations bien senties de célèbres penseurs: "go pve noob!".


Tout ça. Et un raton-laveur.




> Bon, j'espère qu'il y aura quelques conseils pour commencer je suis pas contre vu que je suis encore une grosse moule avec un flingue à bouchon.


Il y aura (et pas qu'un peu).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bug souris et clavier.


_"jeu console + Obsidian"_

Bon au moins ça va réfréner mes envies compulsives d'achat.

----------


## Draxx

Vous avez un peu touché à Terraria ? Un test est prévu ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Il me semble que c'est prévu pour Terraria, mais il faut laisser à ackboo le temps de se remettre de Dwarfs!?.

----------


## Marg

Bonjour 

Dites moi, dans un canard pc qui doit pas etre trop vieux (genre y'a 3 numeros de ça), vous parliez d'un logiciel pour gerer le double ecran mieux qu'ultra mon. Impossible de remettre la main sur mon canard et j'aurai bien aimé test.

Si jamais ça vous revient... J'ai vu Display fusion sur le net mais je suis pas sur que ce soit ça.

Tchuss

----------


## Kami93

Bon je le reconnais je suis honteux et plein de boue, je ne suis plus abonné depuis quelques numéros, toutefois je continue d'acheter quand ça m'interesse, genre là pour GuildWars2...mais ya une catégorie qui a disparu ou c'est juste temporaire ? Je parle de la catégorie Download avec tous les meilleurs soft sur la colonne de gauche, très très utiles amha, et surtout les articles très sympas pour faire découvrir des trucs amusants/inutiles/indispensables etc.
Bref c'est temporaire ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'était juste ce numéro, actualité chargée.

----------


## Kami93

Merci  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est gentil de dire que Download est utile.  :Emo:

----------


## Marg

C'est d'ailleurs sur cette meme page que y'avait l'info sur ce desormais fameux logiciel dual screen...

----------


## Mepeanuts

Vous m'avez bien fait rire avec vos félins facétieusement dissimulés un peu partout dans les pages du dernier CPC, mais au fait, j'ai un peu envie de dire, wtf...pourquoi?  ::):

----------


## Sannom

> Vous m'avez bien fait rire avec vos félins facétieusement dissimulés un peu partout dans les pages du dernier CPC, mais au fait, j'ai un peu envie de dire, wtf...pourquoi?


Peut-être que des gens avaient gueulé sur le forum pour utilisation abusive de LolCats par les autres gens?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Peut-être que des gens avaient gueulé sur le forum pour utilisation abusive de LolCats par les autres gens?


  :Cigare: 
http://www.canardpc.com/news-52503-l...our_chats.html

----------


## MoB

Une histoire qui sent le poisson ... en bocal.
Zoulou, si tu peux faire un coucou à Sébum et Boulon pour moi (ceux qui mange leur caca hein ! Les autres, ils étaient pas là, ils m'ont vexaté).

----------


## ben_beber

Moi j'ai une petite question que je me pose (et qui a peut être déjà reçue une réponse, mais j'ai la flemme de me taper 129 pages).
Les jeux que vous recevez de la part des éditeurs (et qui sont pas en version review mais boîte), vous en faites quoi une fois testés ? vous les gardez pour chez vous et ça fait partie de vos "avantages en nature" où ça appartient à la rédaction et vous les collez dans une armoire d'où ils ne sortiront jamais ?

Je pense qu'une réponse du genre "qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre" ne serait pas imméritée, mais sachez qu'une réponse venant du coeur me comblerait de joie.

----------


## Bah

> Je pense qu'une réponse du genre "qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre" ne serait pas imméritée, mais sachez qu'une réponse venant du coeur me comblerait de joie.


Les deux ne sont pas incompatibles...

----------


## ben_beber

> Les deux ne sont pas incompatibles...


Tu as tout à fait raison  ::):  
mais si je dis que j'ai besoin de cette réponse pour terminer ma thèse, je sais qu'ils m'aideront.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Une histoire qui sent le poisson ... en bocal.
> Zoulou, si tu peux faire un coucou à Sébum et Boulon pour moi (ceux qui mange leur caca hein ! Les autres, ils étaient pas là, ils m'ont vexaté).


Désolé d'ailleurs. On revenait d'une pres, on a dû traverser tout Paris sous un soleil du plomb, on aurait préféré manger des bonbons au frais avec vous.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Moi j'ai une petite question que je me pose (et qui a peut être déjà reçue une réponse, mais j'ai la flemme de me taper 129 pages).
> Les jeux que vous recevez de la part des éditeurs (et qui sont pas en version review mais boîte), vous en faites quoi une fois testés ? vous les gardez pour chez vous et ça fait partie de vos "avantages en nature" où ça appartient à la rédaction et vous les collez dans une armoire d'où ils ne sortiront jamais ?
> 
> Je pense qu'une réponse du genre "qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre" ne serait pas imméritée, mais sachez qu'une réponse venant du coeur me comblerait de joie.


Dans les armoires de la rédac'...
Quoique avec les codes steam, au final, ça finit par rejoindre de faut nos ludothèques personnelles

----------


## johnclaude

Pour le coup steam c'est sympa dans ce cas là...sauf jeu daubesque.

----------


## Kami93

> C'est gentil de dire que Download est utile.


Paradoxalement on est tellement noyé sous les news, freewares qui sortent en masse chaque jour que c'est bien d'avoir une selection en plus des softs indispensables et eventuellement les MAJ , on n'est pas tous et pas toujours en train de surveiller ça.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Dans les armoires de la rédac'...
> Quoique avec les codes steam, au final, ça finit par rejoindre de faut nos ludothèques personnelles


J'imagine bien l'énorme liste de jeux sur steam.  :^_^:  Il faut 1h pour trouver le jeu qui t'intéresse...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu crois pas si bien dire...
Avant la mise à jour insérant le moteur de recherce dans la bibliothèque, je galerais bien avec mes 900 jeux steam.
Et en plus, plus ça va plus je me demande à quoi ça sert, y a jamais les nouveautés qu'on voudrait tester et faut que j'aille faire chier tous les petites indés à coup de mail.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu crois pas si bien dire...
> Avant la mise à jour insérant le moteur de recherce dans la bibliothèque, je galerais bien avec mes 900 jeux steam.
> Et en plus, plus ça va plus je me demande à quoi ça sert, y a jamais les nouveautés qu'on voudrait tester et faut que j'aille faire chier tous les petites indés à coup de mail.


 Sinon, je bosse chez Steam, je constate qu'il y a un problème avec ton compte.
Il faut que tu m’envoies d'urgence ton login et mot de passe pour que je règle tout ça.

Merci.

Sylvine
Service après-vente Valve.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tout ça pour jouer à Derrick...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Envoyé par O.Boulon
> 
> 
> Tu crois pas si bien dire...
> Avant la mise à jour insérant le moteur de recherce dans la bibliothèque, je galerais bien avec mes 900 jeux steam.
> Et en plus, plus ça va plus je me demande à quoi ça sert, y a jamais les nouveautés qu'on voudrait tester et faut que j'aille faire chier tous les petites indés à coup de mail.
> 
> 
>  Sinon, je bosse chez Steam, je constate qu'il y a un problème avec ton compte.
> ...


Tu verrais ce que sont 95% des jeux qu'il a, tu ne dirais pas ça. Des trucs ignobles dont je ne soupçonnais même pas l'existence.

Ok, il y a aussi 5% d'excellents jeux. Mais ces jeux, n'importe quel canard de bon goût les a déjà.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu crois pas si bien dire...
> Avant la mise à jour insérant le moteur de recherce dans la bibliothèque, je galerais bien avec mes 900 jeux steam.
> Et en plus, plus ça va plus je me demande à quoi ça sert, y a jamais les nouveautés qu'on voudrait tester et faut que j'aille faire chier tous les petites indés à coup de mail.


Ouais, mais 9 fois sur 10, ces salopards d'indés te filent une version review qui se désactive au bout de 3-4 jours. Du coup, la quantité de jeux possédée se régule toute seule.

----------


## ben_beber

900 jeux steam c'est badass quand même, ça approche le nombre de fois où je m'auto-congratule dans une seule journée.
Ce qui est encore plus badass c'est de penser que O.Boulon a du jouer à tous ces jeux pour les tests/preview.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est là où on percute bien que c'est bien un travail et non pas un loisir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca dépend si Mortal Kombat s'invite à la rédac'...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> DNF sera testé dans le numéro du 15/06 ? Ou ce sera trop juste ?


Même question.
Pour savoir, sinon vous m'envoyez la review et je vous fais un test sur 16 pages  :Emo: 
J'veux y jouueeerrrr  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Cool !
Tu nous envoies un test de 16 pages et on le met à la poubelle parce qu'il est illisible ?
On fait comme ça ?

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Cool !
> Tu nous envoies un test de 16 pages et on le met à la poubelle parce qu'il est illisible ?
> On fait comme ça ?


Tu vas allé jusqu'à l'imprimer pour le jeter à la poubelle ?  :tired: 
Je suis déception, l'écologie c'est plus ce que c'était  ::ninja:: 

Mais plus sérieusement, sachant que le jeu sort théoriquement le 10, et que vous devez surement bouclé le même jour, ça sera testé le 1er Juillet, n'est-ce pas ?

(T'en fais pas Cacao, je t'enverrai mon test illisible de 16 Pages !)

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, c'est fort possible.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ok, il y a aussi 5% d'excellents jeux. Mais ces jeux, n'importe quel canard de bon goût les a déjà.


Comme l'intégral de Farm Frenzy par exemple.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est gentil de dire que Download est utile.


Ce qui serait encore plus utile  ::ninja::  ce serait la même rubrique online, sur une page du site. En plus vous gagneriez une page de mag  ::o: .

----------


## TiNitro

> Ce qui serait encore plus utile  ce serait la même rubrique online, sur une page du site. En plus vous gagneriez une page de mag .


Mon petit doigt me dis qu'ils ont besoin de nos abonnements / achats de magazine.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ton petit doigt a raison, mais je doute fort que les gens achètent le mag pour cette rubrique.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Ton petit doigt a raison, mais je doute fort que les gens achètent le mag pour cette rubrique.


Ceci étant dit, c'est qu'étant donné qu'à 95% du temps je ne lis pas CPC devant mon ordinateur, j'oublie systématiquement les bons plans de la rubrique download au moment opportun. Et quand par miracle j'ai une étincelle de lucidité je suis bon pour me retaper toute ma collec' de cpc.
Après c'est clairement du boulot en plus. Peut-être des canards de bonne volonté pour mettre la rubrique sur le kwikwi? :winkwinknudgenudge:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ouais, c'est bien cette solution: Vous faites le travail à notre place. Moi ça me plait bien.  :Cigare:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est pas déjà le cas pour les news ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La moisson n'attend pas  :tired:

----------


## TiNitro

> Ouais, c'est bien cette solution: Vous faites le travail à notre place. Moi ça me plait bien.


Je ne pige pas.

----------


## Erokh

Il écrit les news, les canard recopient dans le kwikwi. Donc les canards font tout le boulot de numérisation des articles.

----------


## TiNitro

Naaaaann mais y avait un jeu de mot. 

Raté quoi. Solitude....

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh putain, j'avais pas vu non plus.
Très malin ! Bien ouej !

----------


## Tiri

> Ceci étant dit, c'est qu'étant donné qu'à 95% du temps je ne lis pas CPC devant mon ordinateur, j'oublie systématiquement les bons plans de la rubrique download au moment opportun. Et quand par miracle j'ai une étincelle de lucidité je suis bon pour me retaper toute ma collec' de cpc.
> Après c'est clairement du boulot en plus. Peut-être des canards de bonne volonté pour mettre la rubrique sur le kwikwi? :winkwinknudgenudge:


Bah je pensais le faire, j'ai même commencé à faire une liste, mais c'est super long quand même, et c'est pas non plus la meilleure période pour moi.

----------


## O.Boulon

> et c'est pas non plus la meilleure période pour moi.


Tu vois, en réponse à ce message, à une époque bénie, y aurait eu trois mecs qui auraient débouler pour te répondre "Pourquoi t'as tes règles ?".
Et Tink les auraient ban après avoir changé leurs sous titres en "Micropénis".

----------


## alegria unknown

Je ne pige pas.

----------


## Sylvine

> Tu vois, en réponse à ce message, à une époque bénie, y aurait eu trois mecs qui auraient débouler pour te répondre "Pourquoi t'as tes règles ?".
> Et Tink les auraient ban après avoir changé leurs sous titres en "Micropénis".


 Mais maintenant qu'on a enfin foutu ces ******* de féministes dehors, on peut enfin se promener en calbute et assumer pleinement notre virilité.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu vois, en réponse à ce message, à une époque bénie, y aurait eu trois mecs qui auraient débouler pour te répondre "Pourquoi t'as tes règles ?".
> Et Tink les auraient ban après avoir changé leurs sous titres en "Micropénis".


Nostalgie.. Tink...  :Emo:

----------


## Mephisto

D'ailleurs elle devait pas disparaître la rubrique downloads ? Ou juste l'encadré des versions du mi-mois ?

----------


## Gwargl

Pas touche à la rubrique download ! Rognez plutôt sur la taille photos. Ça sert juste à mettre en valeur certains commentaires.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je suis pour augmenter la taille de certaines photos (cf ackboo & Hunted)  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais y'a une capture d'écran de Deus Ex qui aurait gagné à être plus grande  ::ninja:: .

----------


## essaion

Salut tous,

Sans transition : existe-t-il un listing des tests de Canard ? Genre, un bon vieux tableau LibreOffice (pour les pauvres) avec 10.000 entrées ? Un peu comme ce truc infâme : Tests-de-Canard.ods. Note : j'ai enlevé la colonne des notes, juste pour pas me faire poutrer bêtement.

Y a que moi que ça intéresse ? Si c'est pas le cas, ce serait pas plus facile à faire du côté Canard PC (accès direct aux sources, etc.) ? C'est pas que je veuille leur donner du boulot en plus, remarque, y a déjà le site Internet qui... non, rien. C'est plutôt que je suis une grosse feignasse, c'tout.

----------


## ducon

Tu remplis la colonne des notes avec ALEA.ENTRE.BORNES(0;10), ça devrait marcher.

----------


## olih

> Tu remplis la colonne des notes avec ALEA.ENTRE.BORNES(0;10), ça devrait marcher.


Et comment tu fais pour chaussette/10 ou encore -4/10  :tired:  ?

----------


## TheToune

> Y a que moi que ça intéresse ?


Yep ! Les notes c'est pour les nuls !  :haha:

----------


## ducon

Tu vas jusqu’à 11, et tu ajoutes une condition si tu as 11 pour aller chercher un truc aléatoire sur le skeudur.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avec le gros risque de se retrouver avec un paquet de jeux notés sexyteenporn/10.

----------


## ducon

Ha ouais, mais tout le monde ne va pas jusqu’à 11.

----------


## essaion

> Yep ! Les notes c'est pour les nuls !


Mais pourquoi vous focalisez sur les notes, bourdel ?! J'espérais ne pas avoir fauté en mentionnant ce mot ; mes espoirs sont déçus. Et mon petit cœur tout meurtri, snif.

Vous avez regardé le document ? Vous avez vu qu'il y avait plein d'autres choses mentionnées que les tests (my bad : mon premier post était mal rédigé) ?

Bref, pour tenter de recentrer le débat : ce qui m'intéresse dans un document pareil, c'est plutôt de retracer les mentions d'un jeu dans le journal, de sa première évocation dans les News, aux quelques "À venir" qui lui auront été consacrés, puis son test, et enfin son ou ses "On y joue encore" (ou pas). Au hasard, Bioshock, Deus Ex, Oblivion, sans oublier Derrick (j'imagine déjà son OYJE dans 5 ans : un grand bain de bonheur en perspective). Il y a aussi de la place pour les jeux de plateau et autres recettes. Un genre d'index géant, quoi.
Alors oui, on pourrait aussi envisager de coller le texte correspondant à chaque entrée, mais ça commence à faire beaucoup d'info, non ? D'où l'idée d'inclure les notes, quoi qu'on puisse penser de celles-ci.

L'idée de base était plutôt de trouver une façon d'exploiter mes 106 anciens numéros (ouais, désolé, j'ai pris le train en marche) : c'est bourré d'informations, mais l'accès à celles-ci est plutôt difficile. Enfin, avec ma mémoire de poisson rouge, c'est clairement le cas.
Alors c'est ça ou je finirais par foutre le feu à cette pile de feuilles. Et j'ai pas hyper froid, en ce moment.





> Avec le gros risque de se retrouver avec un paquet de jeux notés sexyteenporn/10.


Clairement, un "chaussette/10" semble assez improbable avec un tel système.

----------


## Mantalo

Je me demande si le moteur de recherche du site ne fait pas déjà ça avec le kwiki : ici l'exemple pour hitman blood money. Les canards où on en parle, un commentaire (et la note) et les liens vers le forum, modifiables par les canards de bonne volonté. Tu dois même pouvoir compléter le test.

----------


## essaion

::w00t::  Han, j'avais pas vu. Faut dire, depuis ma dernière connexion, le site a été complètement remanié (ouais, je viens pas souvent). À première vue, ça paraît pas hyper cherchable (sauf erreur, il manque des critères : tous les papiers de Moquette, tous les jeux qui ont eu 6, etc.), mais c'est en gros ce que je cherchais : merci, tu viens de me faire économiser un paquet de temps de vie !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Pour trouver les papiers de Moquette pas besoin d'un moteur de recherche, un alcootest suffit.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ou une allumette.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pensez-vous que les rédacteurs d'articles à sensation sur les jeux vidéos qui rendent fou, ont remarqué que ces dernières années un nombre croissant de jeux (de rôle) offrent comme un challenge de ne tuer absolument personne, prévoient tout un arsenal et tout un pan de gameplay à cet effet, et de temps en temps récompensent le pacifisme (parfois par de simples lignes de dialogue, parfois avec carrément des perks)... et qu'un nombre ahurissant de joueurs plébiscitent ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, je pense qu'ils en ont rien à faire.
Et je pense que tu désires secrètement que ces gens-là te valident dans ta pratique des jeux vidéo.
Ce qui est un signe de faiblesse.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pas vraiment, par contre je me demandais de façon sous-jacente si ce n'était pas le cas des éditeurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ils cherchent pas la respectabilité les éditeurs.
Ils cherchent la com' gratuite... Ils organisent le scandale.
Et la respectabilité, à la fin, ils l'ont parce que beaucoup de scandale attire beaucoup de thunes, ce qui transforme automatiquement le jeu vidéo en art avec un abattement d'impôts et une TVA artistique à 4,2%.

----------


## essaion

> Pour trouver les papiers de Moquette pas besoin d'un moteur de recherche, un alcootest suffit.


Jaloux, va. J'ai failli citer ton nom, mais Moquette est plus sympathique, c'est tout. Quand on se fait croquer en post-mod, on assume.
Plus sérieusement : je vois pas de "recherche avancée" sur le Kwikwi ; ça pourrait répondre à mon "besoin" (recherche sur tous type de critère : genre, éditeur, type de papier, rédacteur, etc.). Je vois mal, ou c'est juste pas (encore) implémenté ?




> Ce qui est un signe de faiblesse.


Toujours le mot pour rire. Ta dernière séance de chiropractie remonte à quand, déjà ?




> une TVA artistique à 4,2%


Rhô, ce scandale ! Outré, je viens de faire quelques recherches : ce serait plutôt 5,5 (ou alors, le jeu vidéo a un régime de faveur supplémentaire). Saperlotte, quel scandale !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour trouver les papiers de Moquette pas besoin d'un moteur de recherche, un alcootest suffit.


C'est bas ça monsieur.

Moquette est à CPC ce que le verre est à la bouteille.

----------


## Rorschach

Le concours lance roccat , il a disparu corps et biens ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué mais Kalash elle s'émancipe, va falloir lui rappeller qui est le patron.
ça commence par pisser debout et puis ça veut une machine à laver.
Pourquoi pas le droit de vote et la pillule tant qu'on y est. ::P: 

Hop je rajoute un smiley parce que sinon y'a tous les bas du front qui vont me tomber dessus.

----------


## CaeDron

Question de merde qui pourrait sembler évidente : vous allez couvrir l'E3 ? Je ne me souviens pas si vous l'avez évoqué ou non dans le précédent magazine.

----------


## O.Boulon

Yep, on prépare les valises là...
D'ailleurs, on décale légèrement le bouclage pour vous donner la meilleure couverture possible, le plus tôt possible.
Vous devriez avoir un bon dossier bien détaillé dés le 16 ou le 17 juin.

----------


## Bus

c'est pas une question, mais je sais pas ou le dire (et je vais quand même pas ouvrir un topic pour ça). Les fondateurs de No Life ont déclaré dans une de leurs émissions-anniversaire que leur modèle au moment de créer la chaîne, il y a 4 ans, c'était Canard PC. Pour le côté indépendant. Ils disent un truc du genre "on voyait Canard PC, c'est sûr y'a pas de pubs, mais ils font ce qu'ils veulent. C'est ce qu'on voulait faire". 
On note d'ailleurs le réalisme de ceux qui ont les mains dans le cambouis. Le fait de pas avoir de pub est quand même présenté comme une difficulté. Ce qui renforce d'autant plus leur entreprise. Et du coup, la vôtre. Voilà, j'avais juste envie de vous dire bravo en fait. Je suis un modeste journaliste dégoûté par le manque d'ambition des journaux où j'ai bossé, et ça me fait quelque chose de voir ce genre de démarche sincère dans ce milieu.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
J'en ::):  de me faire offrir ça : http://www.razerzone.com/minisite/hydra/features.
Puis-je sous demander un test, s'il-vous-plait ?
C'est presque aussi cher qu'une Wii (que j'ai déjà), alors j'hésite.
Pardon pour le jeu de mot avec le smiley et le visage.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur ?

----------


## Eklis

C'est les nouveaux Borgs maintenant qu'on a rebooté Star Trek. Le cube c'est has-been.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca ressemble à ces trucs qu'on peut apercevoir dans les sex-shop  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

C'est une Wiimote pour PC imprécise avec une grosse latence. Pour les FPS c'est naze, pour le reste un gamepad est moins fatiguant.

http://nofrag.com/2011/jan/09/36639/

----------


## Vuzi

+1 pour le sex-toy, je vois pas ce que ça pourrait être d'autre  :tired:

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> C'est une Wiimote pour PC imprécise avec une grosse latence.


La latence du grand écran est forte, mais celle avec le petit écran du PC portable est négligeable.
La latence vue n'est pas celle du contrôleur, mais celle de la grande télé.

----------


## Frypolar

> La latence du grand écran est forte, mais celle avec le petit écran du PC portable est négligeable.
> La latence vue n'est pas celle du contrôleur, mais celle de la grande télé.


J'ai un gros doute là-dessus. T'as une source ?

----------


## RedGuff

> T'as une source ?


La 2e vidéo du site : http://nofrag.com/2011/jan/09/36639/
Regarde le décalage entre le grand écran et le portable !
Regarde l'absence de décalage entre les manettes et le portable !
Nofrag, malgré d'indéniable compétences, n'a pas regardé le bon écran. 
Vivement le test ! (Ce ne sera pas par O.Boulon, visiblement, d'après son commentaire !  :;): )

----------


## Frypolar

> La 2e vidéo du site : http://nofrag.com/2011/jan/09/36639/
> Regarde le décalage entre le grand écran et le portable !
> Regarde l'absence de décalage entre les manettes et le portable !
> Nofrag, malgré d'indéniable compétences, n'a pas regardé le bon écran. 
> Vivement le test ! (Ce ne sera pas par O.Boulon, visiblement, d'après son commentaire ! )


Ben justement, regarde à la trentième seconde quand il lève puis baisse le bras. On voit clairement la latence sur le portable. Et ça reste une wiimote avec tous les inconvénient qui vont avec.

----------


## YLB

De mémoire, Canard PC a fait un article dans la partie Jeu online sur la beta de Frozen Synapse il y a un petit bout de temps. Maintenant que le jeu est sorti en version finale, avec une campagne solo et un travail sur la bande son/ l'interface, allez-vous le tester "pour de vrai"?

----------


## Scorbut

Quels sont les produits que prend Couly ?

----------


## Camui

^
Hé bah merci, parce que j'allais oublier de le remercier (lui plus que les autres hu hu) parce que je me sens moins seul quand je le lis (protip : et je ne prends rien).

Sa dernière bd est aussi grandiose que la fameuse case du Tracteur dans l'escalier (et que d'autres, aussi, sauf que je ne me sens pas de me replonger dans tous mes numéros... ce canard est une sandale).

----------


## Vevster

Qui est venu tester Ghost Recon Online ?
Pourquoi vous ne vous n'êtes pas passés me voir?  :Emo:

----------


## young_nana

Pitite question  (qui a déjà due être posée, je m'en excuse mille fois !) : il sort quand le prochain CPC hardware ? Possible d'avoir un avant-goût de son sommaire ?

----------


## Frypolar

Normalement pas avant fin juin vu que le précédent est sorti fin mars. Pour l'avant-goût du sommaire je doute qu'il soit posté en public pour des soucis de concurrence.

----------


## Ill Skarginson

Question qui est peut être aussi déjà passée, désolé si c'est le cas.
Infamous 2 aura une place dans un des prochains canard comme le premier ou pas du tout?

----------


## O.Boulon

Yep ! Carrément.
Par contre, faut que j'aille l'acheter, je peux toujours me tripoter pour récupérer un truc Sony.

----------


## Ill Skarginson

:Bave:  Merci beaucoup, j'avais acheté le premier suite au test et j'ai rien regretté, je vais attendre le test du second avant de me lacher donc.

----------


## Phenixy

Ils sont au taquet dans votre régie pub en ce moment:




Ils pensaient pouvoir atteindre un site de la concurrence...?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain !
Cliquez comme des porcs sur les pubs canardwc.
Ca c'est classe !

----------


## Shapa

> Ils sont au taquet dans votre régie pub en ce moment:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/32d...29c54a174d.jpg
> 
> 
> Ils pensaient pouvoir atteindre un site de la concurrence...?


Ahhhhhhh c'est ça le carré tout gris! Je précise j'utilise Chrome et que je n'ai pas d'Ad blocker, du coup je ne sais pas si c'est normal.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Putain !
> Cliquez comme des porcs sur les pubs canardwc.
> Ca c'est classe !


Add Block, et la vie est plus belle.

---------- Post added at 21h25 ---------- Previous post was at 21h25 ----------




> Putain !
> Cliquez comme des porcs sur les pubs canardwc.
> Ca c'est classe !


Add Block, et la vie est plus belle.

----------


## Yshuya

> Ahhhhhhh c'est ça le carré tout gris! Je précise j'utilise Chrome et que je n'ai pas d'Ad blocker, du coup je ne sais pas si c'est normal.



Pareil cela ne me dérangerait pas de le débloquer mais impossible.

Par contre question qui me taraude, j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

On peut voir où la signification des couleurs pour le pseudo sur le forum ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pareil cela ne me dérangerait pas de le débloquer mais impossible.


De même. AdBlock est désactivé ici comme Ghostery et j'ai rien d'autre susceptible de bloquer des pubs à ma connaissance. Pourtant quelques fois j'en vois une mais c'est super rare  ::|: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> On peut voir où la signification des couleurs pour le pseudo sur le forum ?


J'ai arrêté d'essayer de comprendre.

De temps en temps apparait une charte très claire, je me dit "ouah génial", je glandouille un peu, et je tombe sur une couleur inédite.
Maintenant j'en reste à l'interprétation "nous" = noir (enfin, bleu-gris plutôt désormais), "eux" = couleur. C'est simple et binaire. J'aime ce qui est simple.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Nous" somme plus nombreux qu' "eux".
C'est ça l'important  :Cigare:

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai arrêté d'essayer de comprendre.
> 
> De temps en temps apparait une charte très claire, je me dit "ouah génial", je glandouille un peu, et je tombe sur une couleur inédite.
> Maintenant j'en reste à l'interprétation "nous" = noir (enfin, bleu-gris plutôt désormais), "eux" = couleur. C'est simple et binaire. J'aime ce qui est simple.


Bleu = nous.
Rouge Bordeaux = couille sur les skins CPC et CPC Dark sauf qu'en Dark ils apparaissent de la même couleur que les modos. Peut-être les admins de serveurs.
Noir = X86.
Jaune = Newser ?
Orange = modo.
Vert = Community Manager.
L'espèce de rose fushia = rédac sauf Sebum qui est bleu en skin X86 et rouge Bordeaux en skin CPC.
Rouge = Admin.

Simple non ?

----------


## kilfou

Bordeaux je me demande si c'est pas admin serveur (genre kpouer, Wazatiste...) ?

----------


## olih

> Bleu = nous.
> Rouge Bordeaux = couille sur les skins CPC et CPC Dark sauf qu'en Dark ils apparaissent de la même couleur que les modos.
> Noir = X86.
> Jaune = Newser ?
> Orange = modo.
> Vert = Community Manager.
> L'espèce de rose fushia = rédac sauf Sebum qui est bleu en skin X86 et rouge Bordeaux en skin CPC.
> Rouge = Admin.
> 
> Simple non ?


Limpide. Donc c'est bien les bleus contre le reste du monde.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

Ouais mais les rouges bordeaux, ils sont quoi alors car a part une couille dans le skin .... 

Dernièrement j'ai cru que Greenthumb faisait partie de la rédac.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bordeaux je me demande si c'est pas admin serveur (genre kpouer, Wazatiste...) ?


Peut-être mais je crois avoir déjà vu un illustre inconnu nouvellement inscrit de cette couleur. Ça empêche pas tu me diras mais cette couleur différente était présenté comme un bug au début. Je vais éditer du coup.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Limpide. Donc c'est bien les bleus contre le reste du monde.


Chauvin  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Chauvin


Toujours :bleutardis:.

----------


## Wobak

> Bordeaux je me demande si c'est pas admin serveur (genre kpouer, Wazatiste...) ?


Nope y'a des admins qui sont bleus et des non admins bordeaux.

----------


## olih

> Nope y'a des admins qui sont bleus et des non admins bordeaux.


C'est compliqué tout ça  ::sad:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Imagine le calvaire pour les daltoniens.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> "Nous" somme plus nombreux qu' "eux".
> C'est ça l'important


Over 9.000 même.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Attention, question à double tranchant*. Peut-on influencer le contenu de la pub du site par les clics ? 

Pub il y a, et il faut faire avec, et si j'ai bien compris vous n'avez pas votre mot à dire sur quelle pub est diffusée (heureusement). 
Par contre, avons nous une influence, si, mettons, on boude tous les bandeaux à la con nous disant que nous sommes le 999.999.999.999 canard à rafraichir la page, et qu'on a gagné une bagnole  ::rolleyes:: , et par contre nous cliquons sur les pubs The Witcher, Materiel.net ou Triumph Moto  ::ninja:: , l'agence tenant des statistiques sur les clics va-t'elle orienter son offre ?

*ouais, je reconnais que je suis manipulé par la tewwible pub, et je rentre dans le cercle vicieux, mais un petit tour de vice ne fait pas de mal. Et putain, le but premier de la manip c'est de faire dégager un certain nombre de pubs vraiment pourries qui font saigner mes petits yeux.

----------


## Phenixy

Ils sont de retour et ils sont interactifs!




Ya que moi qui suis ciblé par ces pubs...?  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Attention, question à double tranchant*. Peut-on influencer le contenu de la pub du site par les clics ?


Oui.

----------


## TiNitro

> Ils sont de retour et ils sont interactifs!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2e9f...15f5099be2.jpg
> 
> 
> Ya que moi qui suis ciblé par ces pubs...?


Non, pareil ici. Canard PC, canard WC. Il n'en faut pas plus aux outils de ciblage  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

Avez vous déjà réalisé une enquête sur  les différences de prix entre grande surface, magasins d'informatique et sites internet en matière de hardware?

Pourriez vous sinon faire un dossier expliquant pourquoi il ya parfois des différences de 400 euros entre un revendeur irl et un site internet pour une config donnée?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas besoin d'un dossier, y'en a un des deux qui t'entube.  :;): 

Sinon peut y'avoir diverses choses à prendre en compte: la machine la moins chère est peut être livré sans logiciel ni OS, alors que la plus chère est peut être blindée d'applications. Y'a aussi le coût selon que la boutique achète ou non en gros les pièces détachées. Faut voir aussi le coût de fonctionnement de l'entreprise.

Mais en général, y'en a un qui t'entube.

----------


## jmlabis

> Pourriez vous sinon faire un dossier expliquant pourquoi il ya parfois des différences de 400 euros entre un revendeur irl et un site internet pour une config donnée?


Il y a sans doute un intermédiaire en plus (qui lui aussi doit faire du bénéfice).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Intermédiaire, charges qui ne sont pas les mêmes (entretenir un site internet et un entrepôt, c'est autre chose que de tenir une boutique avec pignon sur rue), commandes massives pour l'un permettant de rogner sur les prix d'achat et donc de vente, pourcentage de marge, site de stockage pouvant coûter moins cher, quantité des ventes (un site qui vend 200 pc par semaines peut se permettre de faire moins de marge pour vivre qu'une boutique en vendant 5), qualification du personnel, qualité des services proposés, standing de la boutique, etc etc.

Y'a tellement de variantes possibles pour expliquer les différences de prix entre le net et les boutiques IRL que c'est impossible de dire pourquoi celui-là vend tant et celui-ci seulement tant. A vrai dire, y'a autant de variantes qu'il y a de boutiques et de site internet.

----------


## Wanou

Est ce que vous voulez une vidéo de mon ptit gars de 5 ans qui dit fièrement: "pour réparer l'ordinateur, il faut du Canard PC ?"

----------


## jaragorn_99

Tiens au fait, à l'E3, zauriez pas eu des nouvelles de Stalker 2?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Est ce que vous voulez une vidéo de mon ptit gars de 5 ans qui dit fièrement: "pour réparer l'ordinateur, il faut du Canard PC ?"


MDR !
Oui !
Fais péter DailyMotion ou Youtube ! :D

----------


## DrDevo

Dans l'édito du nouveau numéro tout beau, vous dîtes grosso modo que nous devons nous attendre à de nouvelles arrivées dans la famille Presse Non-Stop.

Question: cela veut-il dire que de nouveaux journalistes vont débarquer à la redac', ou que de nouveaux titres (donc magazines) vont être édités  par Presse Non-Stop? (sans parler du mag' special console je veux dire) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour l'instant, ça sera des sites internet.

----------


## DrDevo

J'ai une deuxieme question, si c'est pas trop poussé, Mr Boulon..

Ca concernera des domaines autour de l'informatique et/ou du jeu, ou ce sera carrément autre chose?

----------


## O.Boulon

Jeux vidéo...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Question: cela veut-il dire que de nouveaux journalistes vont débarquer à la redac', ou que de nouveaux titres (donc magazines) vont être édités  par Presse Non-Stop? (sans parler du mag' special console je veux dire) ?


Mer il et fou!
Manquerait plus que Oni² écrive dedans.

----------


## DrDevo

> Jeux vidéo...




Merci Mr Boulon!

----------


## kilfou

Pas de soldes prévues sur les abos ? Ou une offre spéciale (autre qu'avec une alim) ?

----------


## Shapa

> Pas de soldes prévues sur les abos ? Ou une offre spéciale (autre qu'avec une alim) ?


Ils filent pas des abos aux modos? :coolface:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ils filent pas des abos aux modos? :coolface:


Sisi, sauf à un .

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pas de soldes prévues sur les abos ? Ou une offre spéciale (autre qu'avec une alim) ?


Des reliures gratuites je crois.

----------


## albany

Question existentielle : quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il s'abonne en kiosque.

----------


## albany

Il s'a Bohn en kiosque à pointe ? C'est pour mieux collaborer au journal ça !

Bon une photo d'un kiosque à pointe pour ne pas me prendre un point Godwin.



ps : Boulon est tout rancunier parce que les gens impatients de lire le journal le prennent en kiosque  ::sad::  :martyr:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Question existentielle : quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


 Aucune, il ne sait ni voler.
Moi aussi je lisais _Le Journal de Mickey_, quand j'étais gamin.

----------


## Phenixy

Pas Du Jeu, c'est le prochain vaisseau de la Flotte Impériale Canard PC?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Question mainte fois posées : Le site pour ce faire livrer en France des objets qui ne peuvent pas l’être et qui date d'un vieux CPC quelqu'un se rappelle du nom ?

Le principe etait simple un article sur amazon.com qui nous intéressait par exemple mais qui n'était pas possible de recevoir en France, ce fameux site s'en occupait mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.

SVP, aidez moi, merci.

----------


## Robix66

Shipito ?
http://www.shipito.com/

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah merci je crois bien que c’était ça.

Merci encore.

Mais c'est vachement chère finalement snif.

----------


## asqz

A quand un hors série sur les jeux vidéos indépendants ? J'ai une machine d'ancienne génération sur laquelle les dernières sorties ne peuvent pas tourner, et j'aime le jeu vidéo indépendant

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors, d'abord, on le fera quand tu écriras avec des majuscules, de la ponctuation et un peu d'effort.
Ensuite, tu peux trouver tous les quinze jours dans CanardPC toute l'actualité des jeux indés.
On les traite comme des jeux normaux, on les teste quand ils sortent.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Question existentielle : quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


Il a les deux pattes identiques, surtout la gauche.

----------


## albany

Je me demandais bêtement combien de membres de la rédaction remplissent la grille de mots croisés à chaque numéro.

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

> Il s'abonne en kiosque.






Désolé, j'ai pas résisté.  ::P:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca ne saoule pas un peu Joystick qu'on lise souvent en parlant de canardPC que c'est fait "par des anciens de joy" ?

Et d'ailleurs vous même vous n'aimeriez pas vous détacher de ca ?

----------


## TheToune

> Ca ne saoule pas un peu Joystick qu'on lise souvent en parlant de canardPC que c'est fait "par des anciens de joy" ?
> 
> Et d'ailleurs vous même vous n'aimeriez pas vous détacher de ca ?


Ça fait longtemps qu'il ne reste plus grand monde de joy chez canardpc en même temps ...

----------


## quake459

Quand est-ce que l'on aura droit à des t-shirts CPC et des films produits par L.F Sebum et des livres écris par L.F Sebum et des jeux réalisés par L.F Sebum et...[annoying ideas overflow]

----------


## Sannom

> Ca ne saoule pas un peu Joystick qu'on lise souvent en parlant de canardPC que c'est fait "par des anciens de joy" ?


D'au autre côté, on a l'impression que le staff de Joystick est maintenant composé en grande partie de doublons d'un autre magazine de Yellow Media qui est lui aussi assez ancien. D'un autre côté, je me demande si le retour au bercail de Cyd peut signifier quelque chose de mauvais pour Joystick dans un futur pas si éloigné.

----------


## quake459

confirmez-vous les rumeurs concernant la fondation d'un groupe de deathcore industriel avec Omar boulon au chant ? Et la fusion de Presse Non-stop avec le groupe L'oréal ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé les gars, la situation actuelle de Yellow Media étant apparemment assez inquiétante, ça serait bien -par respect pour tous nos potes qui bossent là bas- que les différentes rumeurs et débats qui agitent le Web français ne viennent pas s'installer sur ce forum.
Comment vous réagiriez si vous trouviez sur le forum de Joystick un topic sur les problèmes économiques de CanardPC ?
Moi ça ne me ferait pas plaisir, par conséquent, merci d'éviter le sujet ici...

PS : Je chante plus de death depuis ma troisième trachéotomie.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Comment vous réagiriez si vous trouviez sur le forum de Joystick un topic sur les problèmes économiques de CanardPC ?


_"Canard PC ? Je l'avais toujours dit qu'ils allaient dans le mur. D'ailleurs je n'allais quasiment jamais traîner là-bas, leur forum, un vrai repaire d'asociaux"_  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ducon

> PS : Je chante plus de death depuis ma troisième trachéotomie.


Au contraire, c’est comme ça que tu poseras ta plus belle voix. Lance-toi.  :Bave:

----------


## Chocolouf

J'ai vu dans la bd de Couly que Maria Kalash est coiffée comme la princesse Leia. Vous préparez un fan film avec le Dalek de Boulon dans le rôle de R2D2 et Sebum dans celui de C3PO entres autres ?

----------


## Chan

Un F-Drama est proposé par Boulon apparemment depuis qu'il a révélé sa passion japoniaise.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Un F-Drama est proposé par Boulon apparemment depuis qu'il a révélé sa passion japoniaise.


Je peux composer la bande-son.  ::ninja::

----------


## Chan

Qui pour les sous-titres ? Gringo ? :x

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Hé les gars, la situation actuelle de Yellow Media étant apparemment assez inquiétante, ça serait bien -par respect pour tous nos potes qui bossent là bas- que les différentes rumeurs et débats qui agitent le Web français ne viennent pas s'installer sur ce forum.
> Comment vous réagiriez si vous trouviez sur le forum de Joystick un topic sur les problèmes économiques de CanardPC ?
> Moi ça ne me ferait pas plaisir, par conséquent, merci d'éviter le sujet ici...
> 
> PS : Je chante plus de death depuis ma troisième trachéotomie.


Ah ben désolé, ma question n'était vraiment pas dans ce sens, je ne savais même pas qu'ils avaient des problèmes. Je parlais plus... d'image en fait.

----------


## Voldain

> Comment vous réagiriez si vous trouviez sur le forum de Joystick un topic sur les problèmes économiques de CanardPC ?


Who putain toi tu vas relancer les appels aux dons et la paranoïa comme quoi CPC va crever dans la minute.

----------


## Phenixy

> Who putain toi tu vas relancer les appels aux dons et la paranoïa comme quoi CPC va crever dans la minute.


C'était beau comme période n'empêche, avec la communauté qui sortait 15 propals de flyers, T-shirts et street marketing à la minute.  ::lol::

----------


## Angelina

Quelqu'un se souvient-t-il à quand remonte la blague de Hervé Philibert Lovecraft ?

Il me semble que ça date de 1998, ce qui en ferait le plus vieux running gag de l'histoire, j'en ai vu une aujourd'hui encore, quelque part dans le forum...

En fait si un vénérable lecteur se souvient du gag originel, j'aurai vraiment plaisir à la réentendre.

----------


## O.Boulon

A l'origine, c'est Bob Arctor qui s'était planté dans un Joystick et qui avait reçu des milliers de hate mails.
Après, la date...

----------


## Angelina

Nanan on s'en tape de la date, c'est juste que ça remonte à tellement longtemps que j'en ai oublié le gag originel.

Pour l'anecdote des courriers de haine, c'est rigolo de constater que déjà à l'époque le lectorat comptait des nerds intégristes prompt au bûcher, moi qui les croyais nés avec le forum et cantonnés aux topics du cinéma et des bd...

Merci pour cette minute souvenir !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais c'est un des plus beaux running gags de l'histoire, d'ailleurs, on a un tableau excel avec tous les Husky Polonium Lovecraft pour ne jamais se répéter.

----------


## Angelina

> Dernière modification par L-F. Sébum ; Aujourd'hui à 21h48.


 :tired:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 


Cherche pas, tu peux pas comprendre, c'est un truc entre nous.

----------


## Akodo

J'ai toujours su qu'il y avait un truc entre vous.

----------


## balinbalan

> Nanan on s'en tape de la date, c'est juste que ça remonte à tellement longtemps que j'en ai oublié le gag originel.
> 
> Pour l'anecdote des courriers de haine, c'est rigolo de constater que déjà à l'époque le lectorat comptait des nerds intégristes prompt au bûcher, moi qui les croyais nés avec le forum et cantonnés aux topics du cinéma et des bd...
> 
> Merci pour cette minute souvenir !


Je suis persuadé que les magazines littéraires reçoivent les pires lettres d'insulte qu'on puisse imaginer.

----------


## Angelina

Avec un grandiloquent "Monsieur, je ne vous salue pas !" pour clôturer la lettre, histoire de bien marquer avec ostentation son mépris.  :^_^: 

Quand j'y repense... Vous vous rendez compte ? On envoyait des lettres en papier à la rédaction ! Dans une enveloppe, avec un timbre qu'on lèche, le cachet de la poste faisant foi, et tout !

----------


## r2djbeuh

Ah, c'est dommage que je ne puisse pas vous montrer les lettres qu'on reçoit, des fois (une qui m'a bien fait rigoler à l'époque, où le gars nous incendiais copieusement parce que sur un livre de 80 pages sur l'automobile de 1880 à 1890 , on avait fait une erreur, du style mettre "voiture X modèle B", alors que c'était une modèle Bprime, un truc dans le genre. :-) )
Bon, sinon, vrai question ; est-ce que la couverture du CPC 237 (la classe à Dallas, hein !) est une prise de risque (vu que ça tranche totalement avec la couverture "standard"), comme celle sur MadWorld, ou, comme le "standard" de la couv avait déjà été élargi (sisi, si on regarde les couv les unes par rapport aux autres, au fur et à mesure des parutions), ou l'annonce d'une aube nouvelle de couverture plus "funky" ?

----------


## quake459

> ah, c'est dommage que je ne puisse pas vous montrer les lettres qu'on reçoit, des fois (une qui m'a bien fait rigoler à l'époque, où le gars nous incendiais copieusement parce que sur un livre de 80 pages sur l'automobile de 1880 à 1890 , on avait fait une erreur, du style mettre "voiture x modèle b", alors que c'était une modèle bprime, un truc dans le genre. :-) )
> bon, sinon, vrai question ; est-ce que la couverture du cpc 237 (la classe à dallas, hein !) est une prise de risque (vu que ça tranche totalement avec la couverture "standard"), comme celle sur madworld, ou, comme le "standard" de la couv avait déjà été élargi (sisi, si on regarde les couv les unes par rapport aux autres, au fur et à mesure des parutions), ou l'annonce d'une aube nouvelle de couverture plus "funky" ?


funky ??

----------


## r2djbeuh

> funky ??


Groovy ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'autre jour, au désespoir de ne pas recevoir mon Canard PC hardware, je laisse un petit message à Miguel.

Rapide comme l'éclair, il m'envoie un exemplaire sous enveloppe craft avec de la vraie écriture au stylo et tout, que je reçois avant-hier.
Et aujourd'hui, je viens de recevoir mon exemplaire d'abonné  :Emo: .

Je peux vous le renvoyer (à mes frais) sans que ça foute le dawa dans la compta ?

(je suis super gêné en fait)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Garde-le, ça te fera un exemplaire de secours au cas où un malandrin te volearit ton numéro dans le métro.

----------


## dalgwen

Moi à leur place, je déduirai ça de ton abonnement pour que tu en reçoives un de moins. Voire deux, pour le dérangement.
Franchement, tu abuses ! A une autre époque on aurait envoyé la milice pour caillasser tes fenêtres.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi à leur place, je déduirai ça de ton abonnement pour que tu en reçoives un de moins.


La solution ne me gênerait pas du tout.

----------


## Teto

Nan, faut pas déconner non plus. Et pis c'est pas comme si tu faisais le coup à chaque numéro, hein...  :^_^: . Le dire c'est déjà bien sympa. Bon, le seul problème maintenant, c'est que tu n'as plus de joker...

----------


## el saint nectairo

Oui pis c'est encore du temps à occuper les gars de la rédaction a autre chose que de faire de bons articles. Quoi que je les trouves un peu mollassons en ce moment depuis quelques numeros on dirais que tout est beau tout est bien , il dois y avoir baleine sous gravier là.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi ce que je trouve cool, c'est que t'as fait plein de progrès en orthographe !

----------


## TiNitro

Tsssk, tu voulais dire grammaire sans doute...

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan nan. Je suis super sérieux.
C'était pas du sarcasme.

----------


## TiNitro

Bien entendu, au temps pour moi.

---------- Post added at 19h13 ---------- Previous post was at 19h11 ----------

Tiens tant que je traîne sur ce sujet, on n'a jamais su ce qui vous était arrivé "en vrai" l'année dernière, pendant votre soi-disant enlèvement ?
C'est toujours secret ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suppose qu'ils ont acheté des dizaines de boîtes de kleenex et pleuré de long jours face au réactions suscitées par leur gag  ::): .

----------


## Lt Anderson

We'll never know.

----------


## ElShampigno

C'est moi, au en fait, la plupart des forumeurs ici, ne lisent pas le magazine ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est moi, au en fait, la plupart des forumeurs ici, ne lisent pas le magazine ?


 Y'a un magazine CanardPC.com?

----------


## alx

Le magazine c'était Canard Plus mais je crois que ça n'existe plus.

----------


## Shapa

> L'autre jour, au désespoir de ne pas recevoir mon Canard PC hardware, je laisse un petit message à Miguel.
> 
> Rapide comme l'éclair, il m'envoie un exemplaire sous enveloppe craft avec de la vraie écriture au stylo et tout, que je reçois avant-hier.
> Et aujourd'hui, je viens de recevoir mon exemplaire d'abonné .
> 
> Je peux vous le renvoyer (à mes frais) sans que ça foute le dawa dans la compta ?
> 
> (je suis super gêné en fait)


Ça m'est arrive sur un numéro, j'ai offert l'autre num. Ça fera un heureux et un nouvel acheteur potentiel.

----------


## Raddi

Tiens, j'y pense, est-ce que vous comptez tester "HistWar" un de ces jours ou pas ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Avez-vous reçu des contacts de la part de Bioware (ou EA) concernant le prochain MMO Star Wars. Normalement les journalistes peuvent faire un 1er test sur les beta non? (Comme avec Rift)

----------


## t4nk

Si c'est du EA j'imagine que les conditions de test ne sont pas du genre à plaire à la rédac'.

----------


## TheToune

> Si c'est du EA j'imagine que les conditions de test ne sont pas du genre à plaire à la rédac'.


Surtout vu les fuites interne à propos de la qualité du jeu ...
Celle qui affirmait que seule les musiques étaient réussies !

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, on ne pourra pas vous en parler avant longtemps...
Je recopie de mémoire "Bioware, Electronic Arts et LucasArts ont décidé de ne pas laisser la presse accéder à la béta"...

----------


## olih

> Non, on ne pourra pas vous en parler avant longtemps...
> Je recopie de mémoire "Bioware, Electronic Arts et LucasArts ont décidé de ne pas laisser la presse accéder à la béta"...


Magnifique.
Donc il faudra surement se méfier de toute "preview" ou autre test du jeu sortis sur le web / en presse avant son lancement...
 :tired:

----------


## t4nk

> Non, on ne pourra pas vous en parler avant longtemps...
> Je recopie de mémoire "Bioware, Electronic Arts et LucasArts ont décidé de ne pas laisser la presse accéder à la béta"...


 :^_^:  C'est encore pire !

Merci.

----------


## el saint nectairo

Merci beaucoup monsieur Boulon, il faut dire que depuis que j'ais un abonnement à canard PC je lis beaucoup plus c'est évident. Cela dit si j'ais bien améliorer mon orthographe il est évident que j'ais encore du mal avec mon pointeur de souris, sans doute un tapis de souris CPC permettrait de remédier à ce problème (faut bien essayer quand même).

----------


## Harvester

Tu voulais dire des reliures non ?

----------


## alx

:Bave:

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Non, on ne pourra pas vous en parler avant longtemps...
> Je recopie de mémoire "Bioware, Electronic Arts et LucasArts ont décidé de ne pas laisser la presse accéder à la béta"...


Ah quand même! Ben je vais devoir être patient avant de voir le test.  ::): 

Je n'aime pas cette politique... Comment veulent-ils qu'on soit confiant face à leur jeu si ils le cachent à la critique...

Bref... Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## Tilt

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si vous êtes sûrs que battlefield 3 tirera profit du physx de nvidia ?
C'était marqué dans le dossier E3 mais personne ne veut croire que c'est vrai.
Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que les autres épisodes de Winter Voices auront leur test un jour ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avez-vous du monde sur le beta test de Heroes 6 ? Si oui, que pensez-vous de la politique d'Ubisoft, qui a présenté justement comme "beta-test" ce qui semble au final n'être qu'une démo - les "testeurs" ne jouant pas sur une version actuelle, ni même une version récente, et visiblement les retours qu'ils font sont ignorés ou corrigés depuis longtemps vu que l'équipe de développement semble être carrément sur une autre version du jeu.
Bref, sous prétexte de beta-version, Ubisoft semble surtout avoir trouvé un moyen de vendre plein de pré-commandes... Avez-vous un avis là-dessus ?


*Autre que celui-ci.*

----------


## O.Boulon

On va pouvoir en parler dans le numéro double...
Je viens de recevoir une vraie preview.

----------


## Dark Fread

Heu... Raphi banni du forum, c'est un bug ?

----------


## t4nk

It's a feature.





(merde, cette vanne commence largement à ne plus être drôle en fait)

----------


## Euklif

> Heu... Raphi banni du forum, c'est un bug ?


Ce sera pas le premier que je vois banni sans comprendre/savoir pourquoi...

----------


## Voldain

Il a peter un cable et a ouvert trouzmille topic à la con.
C'était très drôle mais la modération a plus d'humour.

----------


## kilfou

Je précise que j'y suis pour rien. Promis.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Il a peter un cable et a ouvert trouzmille topic à la con.


Okay  ::O:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Merci beaucoup monsieur Boulon, il faut dire que depuis que j'ais un abonnement à canard PC je lis beaucoup plus c'est évident. Cela dit si j'ais bien améliorer mon orthographe il est évident que j'ais encore du mal avec mon pointeur de souris, sans doute un tapis de souris CPC permettrait de remédier à ce problème (faut bien essayer quand même).


C'est un peu du gros caca les tapis cpc.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je précise que j'y suis pour rien. Promis.


Ouais c'est moi. C'était très drôle son histoire de topic mais rien n'est plus drôle que de ban Raphi.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais c'est moi. C'était très drôle son histoire de topic mais rien n'est plus drôle que de ban Raphi.


Ca sent le règlement de compte personnel  :tired: 
Laisse-moi deviner: il a oublié l'engrais sur tes champs et la récolte était mauvaise ?

----------


## MoB

Ou alors il s'est foutu de la gueule des poissons rouges pas rouges de Zoulou.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un poisson rouge pas rouge ne peut exister  :tired: 
C'est une espèce spéciale qui se délave dans l'eau ?

----------


## MoB

Fait gaffe, te moque pas d'eux ! Tu sais ce qui arrive aux gens qui le font maintenant.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

:Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

La redac va t'elle fait un défilé à travers la France aujourd'hui ? Si oui vous passez à quelle heure dans l'Essonne ?

----------


## albany

Quand Laid sonne, perso, je n'ouvre pas !

----------


## ducon

Et quand Con sonne ? Je voye elle.

----------


## TheToune

Bon ça suffit maintenant ! Ce qui se passe dans le topic des blagues reste dans le topic des blagues !

----------


## Zepolak

> Et quand Con sonne ? Je voye elle.


Ah, rassuré, je pensais que tu voyais Yelle.

----------


## ben_beber

Y'a quelque chose de spécialement prévu pour le numéro double d'été (genre un monokini à découper soi même dans les pages du journal) ?
Ou y'a peut être ou peut être pas une surprise, mais vous voulez pas le dire ?
Moi j'aime bien les surprises.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un calendrier avec les membres de la rédac' nus  :Bave:

----------


## albany

Le numéro spécial été aura une couverture autobronzante, il faudra faire attention à la manière de le tenir sur la plage si vous ne voulez pas laisser des marques sur ses pages musclées (ne cliquez pas c'est un piège !).

----------


## ben_beber

je me suis fais framboisier-rolled !

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, ça sera un numéro absolument normal.
On était trop crevé pour en faire plus.
Circulez, y a rien à voir.

----------


## albany

> Nan, ça sera un numéro absolument normal.
> On était trop crevé pour en faire plus.
> Circulez, y a rien à voir.


Il ne fallait pas livrer le numéro 237 par vos propres moyens, on vous avait dit que c'était une hérésie. Il fallait embaucher les coureurs du tour de France pour ça !

----------


## wonder-wombat

J'espère quand même un petit quelque chose à base de pastilles.  ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan absolument rien, vraiment rien.
Le numéro le plus normal qu'on ait jamais fait.
Le plus absolument normal. Même pas double.

----------


## Robix66

Même pas 1,5 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On a fait un numéro tiers, on est crevé.

----------


## quake459

> On a fait un numéro tiers, on est crevé.


Sébum est encore tombé sur son clavier ?

----------


## TheToune

> On a fait un numéro tiers, on est crevé.


Fallait sous traité en chine !

----------


## quake459

> Fallait sous traité en chine !


 ::o:  il a fait une faute le vilin pa bo !

----------


## albany

C'est normal que TheToune fasse une syntax error (@Objectif Nuls)  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

> Sébum est encore tombé sur son clavier ?


Ca aurait pu être drôle si j'avais dit "Numéro Triple".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le concept magique lorsque vous êtes crevés ce serait de faire un numéro avec plein de pages blanches afin que le lecteur remplisse le mag de ses propres articles. Le bonus c'est que pour une fois, personne ne se plaindrait que les articles ne sont pas intéressants, ou les notes différentes de ce qu'il aurait mis, hé !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le concept magique lorsque vous êtes crevés ce serait de faire un numéro avec plein de pages blanches afin que le lecteur remplisse le mag de ses propres articles. Le bonus c'est que pour une fois, personne ne se plaindrait que les articles ne sont pas intéressants, ou les notes différentes de ce qu'il aurait mis, hé !


Et on appellerait cahier de brouillon.

----------


## TheToune

> il a fait une faute le vilin pa bo !


Ah non c'est pas moi ! C'est l'immigré que je loge gracieusement dans ma cave qui tape les post que je lui dicte !




> C'est normal que TheToune fasse une syntax error (@Objectif Nuls)


Bravo ! Belle culture !

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'empêche ça fait plusieurs allusions que je vois de ci de là à un canard console n°2  ::ninja:: .

----------


## quake459

> Ca aurait pu être drôle si j'avais dit "Numéro Triple".


wait...ca veut dire que ya un autre numéro en meme temps ?  ::o:  ::o:  ::o: 
EDIT: ya pas un modo qui peut me dédoubleposter ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> N'empêche ça fait plusieurs allusions que je vois de ci de là à un canard console n°2 .


Impossible vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de numéro 1. Jamais. Ça n'existe pas.

----------


## quake459

> Impossible vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de numéro 1. Jamais. Ça n'existe pas.


ya eu un numéro 1 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Les jeux vidéo, je crois que ça aiguise les réflexes mais ça doit bien raboter les capacités de déduction.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Les jeux vidéo, je crois que ça aiguise les réflexes mais ça doit bien raboter les capacités de déduction.


T'a déjà vu un chasseur avec des capacités de déduction?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah il leur en faut un minimum pour distinguer le gibier de leurs compagnons.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Surtout que l'odeur est souvent la même.

----------


## quake459

> Surtout que l'odeur est souvent la même.


non, les animaux ne sentent pas le vin rouge

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bah il leur en faut un minimum pour distinguer le gibier de leurs compagnons.


Parce qu'ils y arrivent?

----------


## Zouuu

Il sort début Aout du coup le spécial été pas spécial double triple numéro 238 ? Parce qu'aller acheter des cigarettes tous les jours pour voir s'il est sorti *tousse* *tousse*

----------


## kilfou

23 juillet.

----------


## Zouuu

> 23 juillet.


Valve Time  :Emo:  ?

----------


## O.Boulon

23 juillet garanti.
Normalement, y a pas de grève et on a envoyé les PDF à l'imprimeur le lundi matin.
Donc, ça devrait sortir pile samedi matin.

----------


## Goji

Alors je serai pile lundi chez mon marchand de journaux (je n'ai jamais vu CPC sortir un samedi).

----------


## MoB

C'est marrant je pensais pas que l'impression durait plus d'un jour. En en comptant 2/3 pour la distrib je voyais plus ça chez les marchants 3/4 jours après votre envoi à l'imprimerie que 5.

----------


## Goji

Un imprimerie qui n'aurait que ça à foutre et attendrait le PDF de CPC comme le petit Jésus peut-être, mais c'est rarement le cas...

----------


## ben_beber

Le 23 garanti, c'est sans compter sur votre distributeur à qui j'impute (fils de) tous les maux de la terre.
Mais si j'arrive à avoir le mag en milieu de semaine, j'irai jusqu'à lui envoyer ses étrennes pour la noël.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nan, ça sera un numéro absolument normal.
> On était trop crevé pour en faire plus.
> Circulez, y a rien à voir.





> Le prochain numéro, c'est le numéro double.
> Sinon, si, vous êtes obligés de tous les avoir et de tous les acheter.
> D'ailleurs, si on passe chez vous et qu'il en manque un, même CanardConsole, on vous nique votre race.

----------


## ducon

Au fait, ça compte combien de gigots, un PDF de CanardPC ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Alors je serai pile lundi chez mon marchand de journaux (je n'ai jamais vu CPC sortir un samedi).


Si si ça arrive.

---------- Post added at 21h59 ---------- Previous post was at 21h59 ----------




> Au fait, ça compte combien de gigots, un PDF de CanardPC ?


ça dépends si y'a une pizza dedans.

---------- Post added at 22h00 ---------- Previous post was at 21h59 ----------




> Au fait, ça compte combien de gigots, un PDF de CanardPC ?


ça dépends si y'a une pizza dedans.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> 23 juillet garanti.
> Normalement, y a pas de grève et on a envoyé les PDF à l'imprimeur le lundi matin.
> Donc, ça devrait sortir pile samedi matin.


Ça y est du coup, c'est les vacances  ::): .

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> Ça y est du coup, c'est les vacances .


Tiens en voilà une bonne question! Les membres de CPC prennent leurs vacances quand ils veulent où il y a une fermeture annuel de la rédaction? J'imagine que c'est la 1ère solution, mais j'ai jamais eu l'impression que l'un de vous est pris des vacances cette année...

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Faut d'abord bosser pour prendre des vacances.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et comme journaliste de jeux vidéos c'est pas un vrai travail...

----------


## Euklif

A quand la réapparition de test vu "de l'intérieur"?
J'aime bien le procédé moi  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh c'était quoi ça ?

----------


## Euklif

Genre Distant World ou je sais plus quel fps guerrier (COD je crois) où le test était rédigé comme si c'était un des bidasses du jeu qui avait pris la plume.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Euh c'était quoi ça ?


J'ai le 238 en main et je me demande "mais putain c'est quoi ça ? " aussi. La vache, y'a du lourd. Ca a vraiment été fait dans le temps normal imparti à une parution de CPC habituelle ou vous vous y êtes pris à l'avance !? Quelle marque de fouet a été utilisée pour motiver les troupes ?

----------


## Froyok

J'ai le 238 dans les mains.
Merci, je pouvais pas rêver mieux pour finir mon abonnement.  :Emo:

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Ah donc il est sorti, je peux aller braver les rudes intempéries du mois d'Octobre pour aller chercher ma dose ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tu regretteras pas, mais prévois le transpalette pour le ramener chez toi. Tu as un ascenseur, si t'es pas dans une maison/au rez-de-chaussée ?

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Non mais j'ai des petits bras très musclés grâce à la pratique intensive du tennis avec des vents de 50km/h. Il est à quel prix par contre ? Je tiens à optimiser mon trajet aller et ne pas me charger de centimes superflus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

6,50.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le magazine a été fait en 12 jours. Concept, organisation, écriture, maquette.
On avait 15 jours, mais on s'est reposé parce qu'on avait déjà toute l'année dans les pattes.
En même temps, ça a été facile... Kahn et Moquette étaient revenus de leur escapade Riftienne et on avait Raphaël Triton, le stagiaire, pour nous aider sur la maquette.

----------


## Thalack

> 23 juillet garanti.
> Normalement, y a pas de grève et on a envoyé les PDF à l'imprimeur le lundi matin.
> Donc, ça devrait sortir pile samedi matin.


Je crois que c'est la première fois que je le reçois dans ma boîte aux lettre le jour même de la sortie. J'en suis tout  :Emo: 

Par contre, je me demande si ce n'e serait pas une vile tentative pour que je me réabonne  :tired:  Bon, elle est où ma carte bleue...

----------


## EvilGuinness

Eh ben, 12 jours, vous avez trouvé les bons concepts tout de suite ! Ca mérite un gg ça. C'est très certainement le numéro le plus dense (numéros d'été compris) que j'ai eu entre les mains. Un mois et des prunes de lecture aux toilettes, en ne sachant pas très bien par où commencer ("par le début", ça semble être le plus simple). Ca tombe bien, ça va accompagner l'EA800 que je suis en train de commander ! 

Ah ça merci, oui hein merci. En cette période de disette et de crise économique, j'avais pas besoin de ça. Ouais donc en fait j'ai pas commencé par le début tout à fait.

----------


## albany

S'il est dans ma boîte ce jour, je me réabonne !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> par où commencer ("par le début", ça semble être le plus simple)


J'ai commencé par la fin et la preview/alpha de Dishonored par ackboo, qui est Grand  ::): .

----------


## Thalack

J'ai feuilleté le machin... 

Du coup je rempile pour deux ans  :Emo:  Bon boulot les gars  :;):

----------


## Robix66

> J'ai commencé par la fin et la preview/alpha de Dishonored par ackboo, qui est Grand .


Commencé par la fin aussi, c'est le seul truc qui agresse pas les yeux avec des trucs dans tout les sens.  ::ninja:: 
N'oublions pas, c'est un numéro simple, donc dorénavant le magazine fera toujours 132 pages.

----------


## Genchou

Je suppose qu'il est pas encore chopable à Bruxelles ?  ::ninja::

----------


## albany

> S'il est dans ma boîte ce jour, je me réabonne !


Bon bein il y est, vous avez gagné, je me réabonne  ::wub::  (dès que la paie est arrivée  ::|:  )

----------


## znokiss

Les poussins, le 234 n'est plus en stock dans la boutique...  ::cry::  je me demande : un canard serait prêt à me le revendre ? J'ai tout expliqué ici... merci, et pardon du squattage.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu regretteras pas, mais prévois le transpalette pour le ramener chez toi. Tu as un ascenseur, si t'es pas dans une maison/au rez-de-chaussée ?


Merde si ça se trouve c'est pas le catalogue des 3 suisses que j'ai jeté hier...

----------


## Anon26492

Ou est-ce que l'on peut voter pour la nouvelle formule du magazine (comme indiqué dans l'éditorial) ?

- le comité de soutien de la formule Luv'2Ackboo©

----------


## Jolaventur

> - le comité de soutien de la formule Luv'2Ackboo©


Non!
Les news de Canarama, les test de Gloseur, on vire Download et on met des ONYJE à la place.

----------


## MoB

Pour une fois je posterai ici sans poser de question, simplement pour dire bravo pour le dernier numéro car, en dehors de son contenu juste hallucinant, j'ai reçu,pour la première fois depuis 3 ans, mon cpc non pas 2, 3 jours après tout le monde mais aujourd'hui en même temps que Paris et les boutiques !
Alors je ne sais pas ce que vous avez changé (mais l'édito confirme un changement) mais merci pour les ti gars à l'autre bout de la France comme moi.

Bonne vacances à toute la rédac.

--------

Bon ok une question pour Zoulou : Que devienne les Sebum2 et Boulon2 pour ces vacances ? *insérez une musique à suspense*

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pour une fois je posterai ici sans poser de question, simplement pour dire bravo pour le dernier numéro car, en dehors de son contenu juste hallucinant, j'ai reçu,pour la première fois depuis 3 ans, mon cpc non pas 2, 3 jours après tout le monde mais aujourd'hui en même temps que Paris et les boutiques !
> Alors je ne sais pas ce que vous avez changé (mais l'édito confirme un changement) mais merci pour les ti gars à l'autre bout de la France comme moi.


Ha moi je l'ai acheté y'a 2 jours.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Tout d'abord, bravo pour ce numéro d'été génialissime !

Ensuite, c'est quoi les mensurations de Kalash ?

----------


## Chocolouf

7,62
39
M43
:canardprotectiondefense:  ::ninja:: 

Et merci pour le Luv'2 ackboo, mais il manque le poster !

----------


## gripoil

C'est normal que j'ai du mal à lire les pages Gloseur ? J'ai l'impression d'être devant l'original. Sauf que l'original tu peux le reposer sur la table basse du dentiste, alors que là on est obligé de le lire...

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est normal que j'ai du mal à lire les pages Gloseur ? J'ai l'impression d'être devant l'original. Sauf que l'original tu peux le reposer sur la table basse du dentiste, alors que là on est obligé de le lire...



Moi je le repose pas, si j'ai pas fini mon article du genre "Quel look pour cet été" ou comment "être une fille parfaite" je l'embarque le mag.

----------


## Azzal

La vache, il a été fait sous acide le dernier numéro. ::O:  Une dizaine de conneries par page, une mise en page complétement barge, des fausses pubs énormes et j'en passe!
Tout simpletement dantesque! Et vu le contenu ça vaut laaaaargement le prix.

Par contre j'avoue que j'suis pas fan du changement de formule à tout va (j'suis un vieux con rétrograde), enfin, on verra bien en septembre!

----------


## Cedaway

Question: Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi le sous-forum "La mare aux connards" est fermée à ceux qui ont moins de 100 posts? C'est une question d'achievements à la steam ou quoi?
Merci pour l'éventuelle réponse.

----------


## Voldain

C'est pour pas traumatiser les nouveaux.
On enferme les bêtes là bas.

----------


## Bah

Et quand il parle de "bêtes", il n'entend pas par là les animaux.

----------


## quake459

QAORSOV : half a-t-il une vie ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est pour pas traumatiser les nouveaux.
> On enferme les bêtes là bas.


Et aussi sûrement pour une prophylaxie de multis  ::): .

----------


## Scorbut

Vous partez où en vacances ? Qui a la garde du forum ?

----------


## Silver

Je me permets de reposer la question ici : est-ce que ce super numéro spécial d'avant vos vacances va être disponible sur la Boutique (et donc je vais vous déranger pour le commander nananère) ou est-ce que je ferais mieux de commander par un site comme Viapresse avant de me faire casser les deux genoux par le rédacteur en chef ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Normalement, il devrait être accessible sur la boutique.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je me permets de reposer la question ici : est-ce que ce super numéro spécial d'avant vos vacances va être disponible sur la Boutique (et donc je vais vous déranger pour le commander nananère) ou est-ce que je ferais mieux de commander par un site comme Viapresse avant de me faire casser les deux genoux par le rédacteur en chef ?


Le rédac chef ne prends pas de vacances c'est pour ça qu'il est rédac chef d'ailleurs.
Boulon a donc prévu de passer le mois d’Aout à coller des timbres avec sa langue pour que le lectorat en vacance au Touquet puisse se dorer la pilule en se culturant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Presque !
Sauf que je méprise le lectorat et le touquet (désolé Ivan) et que je préfère les Attachées de presse et la Gamescom.

----------


## Silver

> Normalement, il devrait être accessible sur la boutique.


Dans ce cas...



Merci. Et bonnes vacances.  :Emo:

----------


## Cultiste

> Presque !
> Sauf que je méprise le lectorat et le touquet (désolé Ivan) et que je préfère les Attachées de presse et la Gamescom.


Traduction : Le rédac chef à n'est qu'un homme simple qui préfère les dames accortes des éditeurs et les lupanars allemands à ses lecteurs qui font du mauvais esprit  :^_^:

----------


## Rhoth

Dans le magazine les tarifs d'abonnements sont plus élevés que sur le site, c'est Boulon qui prend simplement sa commission à l'ouverture du courrier ?

Ou alors un astucieux montage financier permet via des paradis fiscaux de détourner 2 euros par abonnements et ainsi financer via rétrocommissions les campagnes politiques en vue de votre future domination mondiale.
Déjà que 5 organes de presse sont a priori passés sous votre contrôle.

----------


## M.Rick75

Gringo sera-t-il de passage sur ce continent pour recevoir des bouteilles en plastique, accroché à son poteau, aux fêtes de Bayonne?

----------


## Zevka

Comment vous avez fait pour réunir Julien Courbet, Kristen Dunst et Roland Courbis sur la couverture de Canarama ?

----------


## Miguel

> Boulon a donc prévu de passer le mois d’Aout à coller des timbres avec sa langue pour que le lectorat en vacance au Touquet puisse se dorer la pilule en se culturant.


Perdu, c'est moi qui reste dans la cave de la rue Soleillet avec pour seuls vivres des timbres, un bic 4 couleurs, un stock d'enveloppes et la tour de Coca Zéro de Monsieur Chat.

----------


## TheToune

> Perdu, c'est moi qui reste dans la cave de la rue Soleillet avec pour seuls vivres des timbres, un bic 4 couleurs, un stock d'enveloppes et la tour de Coca Zéro de Monsieur Chat.


Fake ! D’après les informations de consommations communiquées par Boulon la tour ne devrait plus existée !  :tired:

----------


## r2djbeuh

> QAORSOV : half a-t-il une vie ?


Non, qu'une moitié.

----------


## t4nk

Oh, il est marié ? :con:

----------


## Velgos

Coucou !
Je viens de voir que E.Y.E était sorti il y a 30 minutes sur Steam.
N'étant absolument pas fan du suivi sur forum, et notamment des threads sur CPC.com, j'attendais des news de ce jeu dans mon magazine des jeux vidéos favori, d'autant qu'ils m'avait semblé que streumon et cpc étaient assez copains.

Or donc, et vous devinerez ma surprise, pas de nouvelles, pas la moindre préview et une fucking sortie sur Steam. Il y a 30 minutes.
Ainsi acronymé-je, onomatopé-je : WTFF ?

----------


## Euklif

> streumon


n'est pas spécialiste de la promo et Boulon a reçut sa version presse (et surement les nouvelles qui vont avec) hier. Rilax.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Perdu, c'est moi qui reste dans la cave de la rue Soleillet avec pour seuls vivres des timbres, un bic 4 couleurs, un stock d'enveloppes et la tour de Coca Zéro de Monsieur Chat.


Tant abnégation, c'est beau!
 :Emo: 

Miguel,  dieu te le rendra mais si tu veux mon avis n'attends pas trop longtemps non plus.

----------


## Velgos

> n'est pas spécialiste de la promo et Boulon a reçut sa version presse (et surement les nouvelles qui vont avec) hier. Rilax.


J'ai rien compris, les nouvelles de quoi ? C'est pas de promo dont je cause, c'est d'avis de testeurs avant de mettre en vente. :/

----------


## Anton

C'est visiblement un foutoir innommable et incompréhensible dont on n'aura peut être jamais la réponse à cause des liens avec Valve.

En attendant, sans forcément te demander d'acheter aveuglément pour faire un geste éco-citoyen ( :tired: ), tu as un FPS/RPG cyberpunk indé pour 20€ ; si le genre pourrait te plaire, tu peux te laisser tenter tout de suite, ou attendre une ou deux semaines que la presse se fasse son propre avis et que les premiers retours de joueurs tombent. Du reste, une démo devrait suivre très vite.

Rien ne presse, quoi.

----------


## Voldain

> Tant abnégation, c'est beau!
> 
> 
> Miguel,  dieu te le rendra mais si tu veux mon avis n'attends pas trop longtemps non plus.


Miguel il a surtout la classe parce que quand il renvoie un CPC il écrit l'adresse à la main.

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai rien compris, les nouvelles de quoi ? C'est pas de promo dont je cause, c'est d'avis de testeurs avant de mettre en vente. :/


Ben y même pas eu de date de sorties annoncés...
Les envoies presses, ça fait aussi partie de la promo. Et pour des raisons obscurs, ils ont tout fait à la dernière minute. Y compris ces envois (que boulon a reçut il y a peu donc, comme je le disais précédemment).

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut pas partir dans un délire parano.
C'est un petit studio et je pense qu'ils ont pu mettre le jeu en vente dés qu'ils ont réussi à trouver suffisamment d'argent pour payer la diffusion sur Steam.
Après, c'est clairement une mauvaise période pour nous.
Là, je suis sur un netbook et je ne pourrais pas tester le jeu convenablement.

Mais si ça vous intéresse, y a pas mal de développeurs US -des gars qui ont bossé sur Deus Ex et sur New Vegas- qui y jouent actuellement et qui ont l'air plutôt satisfait.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Faut pas partir dans un délire parano.


Attends t'es sur cpc le royaume des moutons de Panurge.
Y'en a un qui achète un jeu, le forum l'achète
y'en a un qui panique dans le troupeau et ça se propage comme une trainée de poudre.

----------


## Euklif

> Faut pas partir dans un délire parano.


Si tu dis ça parce que je parle de "raisons obscurs", c'est absolument pas ce que j'entendais par là.

----------


## t4nk

Merci Boulon, tu as donné une clé de compréhension inestimable... et flippante à la fois.

----------


## darkgrievous

Dans le dernier numéro vous parlez de red orchestra 2 et de son nouveau système de couverture alléchant, mais vous avez pas peur que ça incite au camping ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais si ça vous intéresse, y a pas mal de développeurs US -des gars qui ont bossé sur   New Vegas- qui y jouent actuellement et qui ont l'air plutôt satisfait.


Scénario improbable N°27: Obsidian et StreumOn main dans la main pour un EYE 2 ou un autre FPS/RPG velu  :Bave:

----------


## Blackogg

Alpha Protocol 2  :Bave:

----------


## dalgwen

> C'est un petit studio et je pense qu'ils ont pu mettre le jeu en vente dés qu'ils ont réussi à trouver suffisamment d'argent pour payer la diffusion sur Steam.


En gros naïf que je suis je tombe des nues en apprenant ça. Du coup j'ai regardé vite fait à droite à gauche et personne ne parle de droit d'entrée pour Steam. La FAQ non plus.
Avez vous des infos sur le coût grâce à vos contacts _dans le milieu_ ?

----------


## vincentds

bonjour, 
je suis Francais et je vis aux US. Les tarifs pour envoyer aux US sont assez prohibitifs et m'ont fait changer d'avis lorsque j'ai voulu prendre un abonement.

Ma question est : avez-vous pense a faire une version digitale (genre PDF ou autres) a vendre et distribuer a travers votre site web?

(j'ai fait une recherche rapide sur les forums mais elle n'a pas ete fructueuse, d'ou ma question...)

PS : clavier QWERTY, pas d'accents , desole :D

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> ...version digitale (genre PDF ou autres)...


Le premier numéro est téléchargeable gratuitement.
Pour le reste ... : 


> Yen a qu'on essayé, y'z'ont eut des problèmes...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Un peu plus, en fait, sur Abandonware Magazines : http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...e=presentation (jusqu'au 81)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pensez-vous avoir une maigre chance de proposer le test de DEHR dans le numéro de la rentrée ?

----------


## aggelon

> PS : clavier QWERTY, pas d'accents , desole :D


Alt 130 et 138, ça marche pas chez les ricains ? :mode-fourbe-off:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pensez-vous avoir une maigre chance de proposer le test de DEHR dans le numéro de la rentrée ?


J'ai le jeu depuis un mois.
Mais par le ridicule système des Tests exclusifs, on a rien pu vous proposer de neuf dans le numéro double.
Et pourtant, j'ai fait chier la pauvre RP française à mort, en essayant de lui sous tirer la possibilité de faire une preview "avancée" parlant des villes après Détroit. Mais Eidos Montréal a refusé.
Et ben, tant pis pour eux, j'espère qu'ils sont bien contents d'avoir fait chier tout le monde pour qu'un mongolien de l'officiel PS3 ricain colle un 8/10 avec "moins beau que Killzone". Sachant qu'un 8/10 aux USA c'est pas vraiment une bonne note.

Le jour où les éditeurs et les studios comprendront que les tests exclusifs c'est la lèpre de notre métier, ben peut être qu'ils arrêteront de voir leur jeu testé n'importe comment.

Ouais, je suis véner.

Evidemment, y a plein de 10/10 et de trucs du genre.
Et même si c'est des tests dealés exclus, pour le coup, vous pouvez les croire.
Si c'est pas forcément noté aussi haut pour les bonnes raisons et si je suis pas d'accord avec tout, le jeu est brillant, on le sait depuis longtemps.

Sinon, oui, y aura le test dans le mag.
Sauf si j'arrive pas  à dégager mon cousin et son pote de RE5.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EYE + DEHR, va falloir que Chaton se déchire pour une couverture Cyberpunk de qualité.

----------


## MrChris

> EYE + DEHR, va falloir que Chaton se déchire pour une couverture Cyberpunk de qualité.


Pour le coup une belle couverture pinte peinte à la main (©Kinder) serait du plus bel effet et certainement plus accessible que celle de Wargame. D'ailleurs j'ai aimé cette couv' mais n'aurait-elle pas eu le même effet que celle des Sim's à savoir une baisse des ventes en kiosque ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, vu qu'il y avait une grève et que le numéro n'est quasiment pas arrivé en province, si baisse des ventes il y a, ça ne sera pas de la faute de la couv'.

----------


## Jolaventur

Mêrme mon buraliste au deumeurant CGtiste il a pas compris la couv.

----------


## Bus

C'est parce que c'est un CGTiste de droite ::o:

----------


## Eklis

Ah ben attends, poujadiste ou rien.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est parce que c'est un CGTiste de droite


Attends ça biaise toute mon échelle de valeur ça
CGT c'est des gentils 
de Droite c'est des méchants
 ::wacko::

----------


## ducon

> CGT c'est des gentils


Ça dépend de qui tu parles.

----------


## war-p

> Nan, vu qu'il y avait une grève et que le numéro n'est quasiment pas arrivé en province, si baisse des ventes il y a, ça ne sera pas de la faute de la couv'.


 Attend, il est arrivé avec plusieurs exemplaires pas trop machés jusqu'à Cugnaux, dans le 31, c'est déjà pas mal!

Et j'ai bien aimé la couv aussi! ::):

----------


## Darkfire8

Quelqu'un pour dire à l'imbécile que je suis comment on modifie son adresse email dans son profil?
Je viens de voir que je n'ai pas reçu de rappel de fin d'abonnement mais c'est tout à fait normal l'adresse que j'ai indiqué étant perdue/inutilisée et spammée depuis belle lurette.
Je parle bien de l'adresse liée à l'abonnement pas celle du forum car de ce que je peux voir ce n'est pas la même.

Merci !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour lier votre abonnement à votre identifiant du site www.canardpc.com, les deux adresses mails doivent correspondre (celle que vous nous avez donné lors de votre abonnement et celle rentrée lors de l'ouverture de votre compte sur notre site www.canardpc.com). Si tel n'est pas le cas, veuillez avant toute chose modifier l'adresse mail de votre compte via votre profil (éditable ici) sur le site pour la faire correspondre à celle donnée au service abonnement.



A priori, c'est pas possible directement. Envoie un mail à la hotline CPC.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> bonjour, 
> je suis Francais et je vis aux US. Les tarifs pour envoyer aux US sont assez prohibitifs et m'ont fait changer d'avis lorsque j'ai voulu prendre un abonement.
> 
> Ma question est : avez-vous pense a faire une version digitale (genre PDF ou autres) a vendre et distribuer a travers votre site web?
> 
> (j'ai fait une recherche rapide sur les forums mais elle n'a pas ete fructueuse, d'ou ma question...)
> 
> PS : clavier QWERTY, pas d'accents , desole :D


Pour le format numérique, c'est ici que ça se passe ...

Mais attention il manque une page, (celle de TF2 dans Canarama). Voila.

----------


## Jolaventur

> A priori, c'est pas possible directement. Envoie un mail à la hotline CPC.


C'est la grosse voix de Boulon qui réponds ou la voix de jeune fille de Sebum?

----------


## Velgos

Yop, pour poursuivre sur cette lancée des trucs qui vous ont plu mais qui sortiront avant les tests : From Dust est annoncé pour le 17 août sur Steam, vous l'avez revu depuis la preview ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope...

----------


## Bus

> Yop, pour poursuivre sur cette lancée des trucs qui vous ont plu mais qui sortiront avant les tests : From Dust est annoncé pour le 17 août sur Steam, vous l'avez revu depuis la preview ?


D'toute façon ils sont en vacances...

----------


## Ezechiel

From Dust  :Bave:

----------


## DJCot

A quoi correspond le petit + à droite d'un pseudal ? Je le vois parfois sur la liste des personnes qui consultent un topic, ou un wall du forum.

PS : si cela a été dit, je m'en excuse, mais je n'ai pas trouvé. Le caractère + (plus), tellement générique. :/

----------


## Anton

C'est quelqu'un de ta liste d'amis.

----------


## DJCot

> C'est quelqu'un de ta liste d'amis.


Gracias muchacho !

----------


## TiNitro

> C'est quelqu'un de ta liste d'amis.


C'est pour ça que je ne le vois jamais  :Cigare:

----------


## psycho_fox

Est-ce que vous avez prévu d'embaucher quelqu'un de qualifié pour tout ce qui est hardware (tests de performance, ventilateurs, processeurs et tout le tintouin) ?
Ca pourrait être utile pour passer le forum sur un serveur plus efficace par exemple  :;):

----------


## mescalin

> Est-ce que vous avez prévu d'embaucher quelqu'un de qualifié pour tout ce qui est hardware (tests de performance, ventilateurs, processeurs et tout le tintouin) ?
> Ca pourrait être utile pour passer le forum sur un serveur plus efficace par exemple


http://www.canardpc.com/news-52578-c...recrute__.html

----------


## Jolaventur

> http://www.canardpc.com/news-52578-c...recrute__.html


ça sert à rien les mails sont suprimés.

----------


## EddyMichel

Mais y'avait pas un mec avec des oscilloscopes qui s'en occupait de ça  :tired: ? Un truc du genre.

----------


## psycho_fox

> Mais y'avait pas un mec avec des oscilloscopes qui s'en occupait de ça ? Un truc du genre.


Ha ? Tu veux dire qu'il y a un mec en particulier qui s'occupe de ça et c'est aussi merdique ?
No way !  ::O:

----------


## Max_well

> Est-ce que vous avez prévu d'embaucher quelqu'un de qualifié pour tout ce qui est hardware (tests de performance, ventilateurs, processeurs et tout le tintouin) ?
> Ca pourrait être utile pour passer le forum sur un serveur plus efficace par exemple


Bien sur ! Ils recherchent activement un voyant extralucide qui peut prévoir les plantages de disques dur neuf.
Si tu penses faire l'affaire, présente ta candidature !  :;):

----------


## Moo de la touch

> Bien sur ! Ils recherchent activement *un voyant extralucide qui peut prévoir les plantages de disques dur neuf.*
> Si tu penses faire l'affaire, présente ta candidature !


Voila lui niveau don de voyance et tout le tralalala il s'y connait:

----------


## psycho_fox

Bon sang Terraboule, même tes bots sont de faible qualité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, ça serait cool d'arrêter la provoc de merde.

----------


## Goji

Surtout que depuis ce matin ça marche très bien  ::love:: 
Pourvu que ça dure :lafesse:

----------


## Lucaxor

Vraie question vraiment pas pour la provoc : qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé exactement pour mettre le forum dans cet état? A la base c'était simplement une mise à jour mais elle avait quoi de spécial? Elle demande plus de ressources? Elle est intervenu au même moment qu'une augmentation de la fréquentation du site? C'est pour ça que je ne trouve plus la webcam en accès premium?

----------


## Jeckhyl

On se posait la question sur le topic de Deus Ex (pas pour chouiner - enfin, pas trop - mais vraiment par curiosité) : savez-vous pourquoi les jeux sortent à des dates différentes selon la région du globe ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ça doit être dû au droit de distribution obtenu par les différents pays. Ça peut fluctuer en raison d'un gros vendeur/distributeur, d'une date d'accord de vente ou de tout un tas d'autre chose

Pour les sorties mondial en général la date est déjà fixé (jeu qui ne sera pas repoussé) ce qui permet de sortir ça en masse au jour J (avec les conséquence qu'il peut avoir).

Pour un développement comme Deus EX (date repoussé pour mieux préparé le jeu) les accords de vente obtenu ne permette plus de fixer une date ultime pour tous.

A l'heure de la mondialisation et de la dématérialisation de la vente, ça peut paraitre étrange de n'avoir pas la même date pour tous mais il y a aussi des boutiques et des pages de pub pris tel jours pour tels émissions, flux du moment et autre qui entre en jeu.

Mais il est vrai que pour un produit dématérialisé "la date pour tous " serait de rigueur.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Puisqu'il va sortir avant le prochain numéro du mag : pas de grosse surprise de dernière minute pour ternir *Deus Ex Human Revolution* ?

Ah, et : les retours sur* X-Rebirth*, vous pensez caser ça dans le prochain numéro, ou il n'y a plus la place ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, c'est bon, achetez Deus Ex, y a pas l'air d'avoir d'entourloupe.
X rebirth, un gros article sur Wildstar qu'on a vu plus que tout le monde et la gamescom, c'est dans le prochain numéro, celui du 2 septembre, celui qu'on a pas commencé à écrire.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah, encore loupé pour la semaine de 35H.

Du coup pour la Gamescom vous allez étaler sur deux numéros comme l'année dernière ? Vu qu'il y aura probablement de gros tests comme DE3 ou EYE dans le numéro du 2...

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans le numéro du 2, on aura le test de Deus Ex 3 et une cinquantaine de pages de gamescom.
EYE, on a pas eu le temps d'y jouer convenablement.
Idem pour Bastion, Limbo ou From Dust (je sais même pas si je l'ai reçu celui là).
Là, on fait tout pour vous offrir un max d'infos sur ce qu'on a vu à Cologne, bonnes comme très mauvaises surprises.
Ce salon était très étrange, un peu ambiance "fin d'une ère" et je me demande bien à quoi ça ressemblera l'année prochaine.

----------


## olih

> Dans le numéro du 2, on aura le test de Deus Ex 3 et une cinquantaine de pages de gamescom.
> EYE, on a pas eu le temps d'y jouer convenablement.
> Idem pour Bastion, Limbo ou From Dust (je sais même pas si je l'ai reçu celui là).
> Là, on fait tout pour vous offrir un max d'infos sur ce qu'on a vu à Cologne, bonnes comme *très mauvaises surprises.*
> Ce salon était très étrange, un peu ambiance "fin d'une ère" et je me demande bien à quoi ça ressemblera l'année prochaine.


Tant que ça ?
Vivement le 2 septembre alors.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tant que la mauvaise surprise ne concerne pas Thief 4... :Emo:

----------


## olih

Ni saint row  3 / X:Rebirth.
:croiselesdoigts:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ni Heroes 6 ou Diablo 3  :Emo: ...

Ouais, ça commence à faire une longue liste  ::P: .

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ni Borderland 2 (oui j'ai bien aimé le premier mais pas ces pauvres addons) ou Batman Arkam city.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Dans le numéro du 2, on aura le test de Deus Ex 3 et une cinquantaine de pages de gamescom.
> *EYE, on a pas eu le temps d'y jouer convenablement.*
> Idem pour Bastion, Limbo ou From Dust (je sais même pas si je l'ai reçu celui là).
> Là, on fait tout pour vous offrir un max d'infos sur ce qu'on a vu à Cologne, bonnes comme très mauvaises surprises.
> Ce salon était très étrange, un peu ambiance "fin d'une ère" et je me demande bien à quoi ça ressemblera l'année prochaine.


C'est bon signe ou pas?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est signe qu'on a pas eu le temps d'y jouer gros lourd.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est signe qu'on a pas eu le temps d'y jouer gros lourd.


Ce fut un plaisir.

----------


## O.Boulon

De rien !

----------


## johnclaude

Et y avait de la cascade en laguna sur l'autoroute comme à la grande époque, cette année?
 :Emo:

----------


## Mephisto

D'ailleurs vous préparez une façon un peu fun de couvrir la GamesCon pour ce numéro comme l'an dernier où vous êtes déjà assez à la bourre comme ça pour vous creuser le citron ?

----------


## Eklis

> une façon un peu fun de couvrir la GamesCon pour ce numéro comme l'an dernier


Ça te fait marrer de ressasser des souvenirs douloureux ? Ya des trucs qui sont mieux laissés enfouis au fond des coeurs tu sais.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'avais bien aimé.Un bon coup de pied au burnes pour le lectorat ainsi qu'un sondage a échelle humaine de la réaction et capacité de la plèbe pour ceux qui travail sur le journal (pas encore prêt).

----------


## Robix66

Ce qui m'avait marqué avec ce numéro, c'était l'intro du dossier : "L'Allemagne, triste pays où les marginaux sont pleinement acceptés, et ainsi privés de leur marge" (en beaucoup mieux dit).  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ça te fait marrer de ressasser des souvenirs douloureux ? Ya des trucs qui sont mieux laissés enfouis au fond des coeurs tu sais.


Douloureux pour qui ? Les pisse-froid ?  :tired: 
Les deux numéros de l'année dernière étaient géniaux  :Bave:

----------


## AMDS

> Douloureux pour qui ? Les pisse-froid ? 
> Les deux numéros de l'année dernière étaient géniaux


Comme tous les précédents, ceux d'après, et les autres à venir !!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais t'en encore plus fayot que moi en fait  :tired:

----------


## AMDS

> Ah ouais t'en encore plus fayot que moi en fait


C'est du travail, mais je m'entraîne énormément.

----------


## Mephisto

> Ça te fait marrer de ressasser des souvenirs douloureux ? Ya des trucs qui sont mieux laissés enfouis au fond des coeurs tu sais.


J'avais adoré moi, j'avais même entamé mon abonnement avec. Espèce d'hermétique. :tired:

----------


## kenshironeo

Il avait quoi de si mémorable ce numéo?Apparemment chaque année a son lot de gros délires à ce que je vois. ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il avait quoi de si mémorable ce numéo?Apparemment chaque année a son lot de gros délires à ce que je vois.


Une histoire de disparition.

----------


## TiNitro

On n'a jamais eu l'explication d'ailleurs, me trompai-je ?

P.S Pour les Suisses, voire les Savoyards, remplacer "me trompai-je" par "OU BIEEENN ?"

----------


## Euklif

Je peux me tromper mais j'ai l'impression que la rédac préfère qu'on "savoure" les blagues/délires plutôt qu'on/ils les explique...


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, j'ai pas su voir si c'était du second degré ou non. Et j'assume.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'ils ont été tellement affligés par les réactions qu'ils ont renoncé aux délires.

----------


## Shapa

C'est vrai que le numéro d'été et tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ezechiel

A ce propos serait-il possible d'avoir un abonnement spécifique à Luv'2ackboo? C'est pour retapisser mes toilettes avec ce qui se fait de mieux.

----------


## Eklis

> J'avais adoré moi, j'avais même entamé mon abonnement avec. Espèce d'hermétique.





> Ah ouais t'en encore plus fayot que moi en fait


Les gars...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Même si, à présent, les news sont plus variées, je garde l'impression, et l'intime conviction, que l'âge d'or des news sur CPC reste la courte période Rabot. 
Si les finances le permettent un jour, envisagez-vous de rembaucher un newseur de cette trempe ?

----------


## ToasT

> Même si, à présent, les news sont plus variées, je garde l'impression, et l'intime conviction, que l'âge d'or des news sur CPC reste la courte période Rabot. 
> Si les finances le permettent un jour, envisagez-vous de rembaucher un newseur de cette trempe ?


Les newsers, c'est du bénévolat.

----------


## Guest

> Les newsers, c'est du bénévolat.


Bah euh oui, et je crois que la thèse de Jeckhyl c'est que ça se voit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Absolument.

D'où ma question. Panacher le système actuel avec les intervention d'un Rabot newseur pro serait pas mal.

----------


## Euklif

C'est vrai que ce serait top. D'ailleurs, il me semble qu'il était envisagé à l'époque de le reprendre quand ça irait mieux. Mais d'un autre coté, retrouver les news du site dans le mag, c'est pas non plus la classe... Et embaucher quelqu'un "juste" pour des news online... Ce serait méga top, certes. Mais est ce vraiment utile (surtout vu l'orientation qu'a pris le site)?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof, non, ça nous intéresse pas vraiment en ce moment.

----------


## ShinSH

> Même si, à présent, les news sont plus variées, je garde l'impression, et l'intime conviction, que l'âge d'or des news sur CPC reste la courte période Rabot. 
> Si les finances le permettent un jour, envisagez-vous de rembaucher un newseur de cette trempe ?


Je peux écrire "Arthur Rabot" a la fin de mes news si ça peut t'aider a les apprécier.

----------


## Euklif

Faut plutôt un roman d'une news d'une ligne  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Elles ne sont pas assez longues, personne n'y croira.

Je ne voulais pas insulter les newseurs bénévoles actuels, celà dit (même si c'est fait).

----------


## ShinSH

> Elles ne sont pas assez longues, personne n'y croira.
> 
> Je ne voulais pas insulter les newseurs bénévoles actuels, celà dit (même si c'est fait).


Je t'invite a comparer les kikis longueurs des news actuelles avec celles de rabot. Parce que cette ideolisation est un poil pénible. Si c'est pas ça, c'est les nazis de l'ortho qui se ruent sur les news pour troller, et j'en passe... Mais ouais, Rabot était le meilleur, la preuve, il était payé par cpc.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Même si, à présent, les news sont plus variées, je garde l'impression, et l'intime conviction, que l'âge d'or des news sur CPC reste la courte période Rabot. 
> Si les finances le permettent un jour, envisagez-vous de rembaucher un newseur de cette trempe ?


Ok mais un qui sache exprimer sa pensée sur 15, 20 lignes plutôt que 3 pages.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je t'invite a comparer les kikis longueurs des news actuelles avec celles de rabot


Sérieux, tu crois que j'en ai quelque chose à cirer de la _longueur_ des news ? Cette histoire de taille de news n'est qu'un running gag.
Par contre il démontre que Rabot avait plus d'humour que toi.
Ce n'est pas vraiment la peine de te vexer, je ne réclame pas le retour de Rabot, ça fait un moment que ça nous a été expliqué que c'est impossible. Je demandais juste si un newseur pro, et ça pourrait d'ailleurs aussi bien être toi, voire même le pape, pouvait refaire son apparition, histoire de rajouter un contenu au site, car la fréquence n'était pas vraiment la même qu'actuellement. Boulon a répondu.

----------


## Jolaventur

Rabot avait une bonne plume c'est indéniable mais ça place n'était pas aux niouze mais dans le mag.
Une niouze c'est court, ça doit pouvoir se lire sur son smartphone dans le bus.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sérieux, tu crois que j'en ai quelque chose à cirer de la _longueur_ des news ? Cette histoire de taille de news n'est qu'un running gag.
> Par contre il démontre que Rabot avait plus d'humour que toi.
> Ce n'est pas vraiment la peine de te vexer, je ne réclame pas le retour de Rabot, ça fait un moment que ça nous a été expliqué que c'est impossible. Je demandais juste si un newseur pro, et ça pourrait d'ailleurs aussi bien être toi, voire même le pape, pouvait refaire son apparition, histoire de rajouter un contenu au site, car la fréquence n'était pas vraiment la même qu'actuellement. Boulon a répondu.


Juste pour une question de fréquence ? On s'en fout de la fréquence des news, avec les 20 onglets ouverts à côté sur nofrag, rockpapershotgun, tom's hardware ou que sais-je.
Alors que des articles comme les écrivent GMB ou Shane Fenton (ou kilfou, bisous kilfou), y'a pas ailleurs.

La reprise de news déjà lues 10 fois ailleurs fait un peu cheap, mais c'est peut-être justement dû à une volonté de faire fréquent. En se détachant de ça, pour un objectif de plus-value* par rapport au autres sites, on gagnerait sûrement en intérêt ce qu'on perdrait en quantité.

Si jamais ça intéressait quelqu'un, je vote pour peu de news mais un peu travaillées, genre regroupements ou analyse, plutôt que pléthore de news lapidaires pour indiquer que tel jeu est gold ou que tel éditeur a été racheté. Parce que pour ça, je cherche ailleurs, pas sur cpc.com


*non, je ne sais pas comment s'écrit ce mot à la con, ni le correcteur de firefox.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Perso je ne lis plus les niouzes, sauf si c'est un truc développé, comme le souligne Lavabo.
Après tant qu'on me laisse mon quota de flood sur le forum, ça ne me dérange pas. Y'a plein de sites pour les news, et comme chacun repompe sur le voisin  ça fait triplon/quadruplon/xxxplon.

----------


## ducon

Ah non, ici on a le simplon, des niouses trouvables nulle part ailleurs.

----------


## Jolaventur

Pis les nostalgiques de Rabot ils leur reste les tartines imbitables de GMB.

----------


## Euklif

Oui fin bon, quoiqu'il en soit, ceux qui news se débrouille quand même mal. J'aime par exemple beaucoup ce que propose Shaton.

----------


## Phenixy

> Rabot avait une bonne plume c'est indéniable mais ça place n'était pas aux niouze mais dans le mag.
> Une niouze c'est court, ça doit pouvoir se lire sur son smartphone dans le bus.


On comprend mieux la mort annoncée de la presse écrite en lisant des commentaires comme ça. 

C'est vrai que _"RT @SexyBabee OMG! Earthquake in Manhattan, I spilled my hot chocolate"_ c'est plus pratique pour appréhender l'actualité mondiale et l'évolution de notre société depuis un bus RATP.

Les newsers bénévoles sont pas des journalistes, c'est clair, mais font un taf très correct. Et pour trouver imbitables les articles de GMB faut quand même une flemme intellectuelle prononcée...

----------


## Jolaventur

GMB ne donne pas dans la niouze mais dans l'article.
Lire un article sur papier glacé ne me dérange pas en revanche devoir se goinfrer 10 pages sur mon ordi ça me fait chier.
Pour des trucs que je lis ailleurs en plus synthétisé.

----------


## kenshironeo

Les news d'après moi doivent avoir au moins un des deux atouts suivants:

_être assez inconnues et inédite pour ne pas avoir été annoncées par des mamouths type JVC
et/ou
_Avoir une originalité dans le ton.

C'est pour ça que les news seront plus intéressantes si elles parlent d'un sujet d'actualité sous un certain angle, d'une technologie ou autre, que si elles annoncent:"Tel jeu a été confirmé pour le mois de septembre et intègrera la technologie bidule".

Après c'est vrai que c'est sympa d'avoir quelque chose de nouveau à lire sur la page d'accueil d'un site chaque jour.
Mais pour un newser lambda il faut du temps pour apprendre à chopper un thème bien et avoir un style qui va accrocher le poisson.Donc bravo à ceux dont les news sont publiées et jene permettrais pas de critiquerà défaut d'être capable de faire mieux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je le répète quand même, mon but n'étais pas de critiquer le taf des newseurs actuels (ou la qualité de leurs écrits),  ni de le mettre en balance avec celui d'un newseur "pro".

Par contre il me semble que c'est un peu mensonger (et pas très gentil pour lui) de réduire le boulot que faisait Rabot à "tel jeu va sortir" non plus. Ses news étaient variées et intéressantes. Maintenant, comme quelqu'un a dit plus haut, j'aurais le même service en ouvrant cinq ou six onglets en plus de CanardPC, mon problème vient sûrement que ce n'est pas mon habitude.

Bref, ce n'est pas la priorité actuelle de l'équipe CPC, c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir, pas lancer une querelle de clochers ou une critique contre les bénévoles actuels.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Je le répète quand même, mon but n'étais pas de critiquer le taf des newseurs actuels (ou la qualité de leurs écrits),  ni de le mettre en balance avec celui d'un newseur "pro".
> 
> Par contre il me semble que c'est un peu mensonger (et pas très gentil pour lui) de réduire le boulot que faisait Rabot à "tel jeu va sortir" non plus. Ses news étaient variées et intéressantes. Maintenant, comme quelqu'un a dit plus haut, j'aurais le même service en ouvrant cinq ou six onglets en plus de CanardPC, mon problème vient sûrement que ce n'est pas mon habitude.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est pas la priorité actuelle de l'équipe CPC, c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir, pas lancer une querelle de clochers ou une critique contre les bénévoles actuels.


Je ne l'ai pas connu, je ne faisais pas allusion à lui mais à la tendance des grands sites à faire des news identiques à la lettre près sur la sortie d'un jeu.Tiens par exemple ce matin, JVC annonce la sortie d'un nouveau moteur pour Square Enix, c'est typiquement une news que tout le monde va afficher.

----------


## Mephisto

Après ça dépend aussi comment l'infos est traitée, avec quel ton. 
J'ai fais ça un peu à l'arrache et je prétends pas newser mais : 

"C'est avec une excitation à peine dissimulée que je relate ces faits. Square Enix vient d'annoncer qu'il mettait à disposition de ses studios internes un nouveau moteur graphique nommé Luminous. Seigneur j'en ai les genoux qui tremblent, ce moteur, natif DirectX 11 serait destiné à la future génération de consoles. Cependant, et j'en sue à grosses gouttes croyez-le bien, Luminous devrait également tourner sur l'ensemble des machines gérant les shaders programmables, soit l'ensemble de la génération actuelle mise à part la Wii et la 3DS. Pour le moment Luminous n'est accessible qu'aux studios internes à Square Enix, ce qui signifie que IO Interactive, Eidos Montreal ou encore Crystal Dynamics ne pourront y accéder tout de suite. Les pauvres on les plaint, ils vont devoir se débrouiller seul pour modéliser leurs entrées de parking."

Personnellement ça me déplairait pas de voir ce genre de news, c'est certes assez classique mais si le ton y est. Après il faudrait pouvoir séparer un éventuel flux de "brèves", des autres news plus longues et développées.

----------


## Darkfire8

Y aura t-il Dead Island en test dans le prochain CPC, j'hésite à le préco :-)

----------


## kenshironeo

Et tropico 4 aussi, je me demande s'il sera à la hauteur du trois que j'ai adoré.Mais j'hésite car je crains la sortie d'un add-on pour au final voire un jour un pack tropico4+add-on.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est tropico 3.5.

---------- Post added at 20h47 ---------- Previous post was at 20h46 ----------

Y aura pas Dead Island en test. Et on ne précommande jamais les jeux.
A chaque fois que vous précommandez un jeu, ça encourage l'éditeur à sortir n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.
Sans dec, on paie pas un boucher avant de voir la viande ?

----------


## BoZo

Ouais, les précommandes avec les bonus associés sont une plaie.
Ca évite aussi les catastrophes à la Elemental: War of magic que j'ai évité grâce au topic sur cpc.

----------


## Darkfire8

> C'est tropico 3.5.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20h47 ---------- Previous post was at 20h46 ----------
> 
> Y aura pas Dead Island en test. Et on ne précommande jamais les jeux.
> A chaque fois que vous précommandez un jeu, ça encourage l'éditeur à sortir n'importe quoi, n'importe comment.
> Sans dec, on paie pas un boucher avant de voir la viande ?


Tu n'as pas tort. Mais dans la preview de mémoire, vous disiez il me semble que sauf surprise, ce jeu serait au minimum sympa pour les fans de zombie rien qu'en l'état où vous y avez joué. Sinon c'est sur j'attend les test CPC mais quand ça tombe comme ça juste avant un CPC et qu'on doit attendre deux semaines pour le test voir parfois un mois, c'est dur !

----------


## O.Boulon

Bouh Bouh Bouh Bouh Bouh Bouh Bouh !

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah d'accord, donc a priori peu de changements à part peut-être quelques options en plus merci.
Sinon pour l'histoire du boucher il peut arriver que le boucher ait si bonne réputation qu'on lui fasse confiance en aveugle,mais c'est rare. :^_^: 

J'avais précommandé fear 3 j'avoue que je l'ai regretté après.

----------


## DJCot

Salut à tous !

Je vois des pubs pour la préco Steam de Hard Reset. N'ayant pas pu acheter les 2 derniers numéros (je sais, je mérite la flagellation au poireau mouillé...  :Bave: ), et bien que n'ayant pas été évoqué dans les news associés aux 2 derniers numéros, en avez-vous eu des échos  ?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

J'ai une question, je sais pas si c'est tout à fait le bon endroit.

Je compte bien me trouver un budget assez conséquent pour changer de config (pas tout suite), j'voulais donc savoir si prend une config canard chez materiel.net, quitte à la payer un peu plus cher qu'ailleurs, rapporte quelque chose à la rédac'. 
(J'imagine que oui, mais en grands philanthropes que vous êtes, ça pourrait être un partenariat sans argent à la clé).

----------


## O.Boulon

Il ne faut pas précommander.
Un point c'est tout. C'est dingue, ça.

Et Hard Reset, super pas conVaincu.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> J'ai une question, je sais pas si c'est tout à fait le bon endroit.
> 
> Je compte bien me trouver un budget assez conséquent pour changer de config (pas tout suite), j'voulais donc savoir si prend une config canard chez materiel.net, quitte à la payer un peu plus cher qu'ailleurs, rapporte quelque chose à la rédac'. 
> (J'imagine que oui, mais en grands philanthropes que vous êtes, ça pourrait être un partenariat sans argent à la clé).


 Ils ne touchent rien, c'est écrit sur la page des configs de canard dans le mag.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Hé béh, j'ai de la merde dans les yeux.

Merci, j'irai donc acheter la même moins chère ailleurs (et un abo CPC en plus).

----------


## smokytoks

> Ils ne touchent rien, c'est écrit sur la page des configs de canard dans le mag.


 Ils nous mentent ! Même qu'une vidéo du Réseau Voltaire le prouve ! :cross-topic:

----------


## t4nk

> Il ne faut pas précommander.
> Un point c'est tout. C'est dingue, ça.


Pour le magazine non plus ?



:loin:

----------


## Phenixy

Les abonnés sont des pigeons, ce sont les premiers à le dire.

----------


## M0zArT

Pourquoi les petits pois sont rouges ?

Pardon.

----------


## Tien 12

Tu t'es gouré de topic, non ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Pas de topic du n°239 ? Pourtant il est en kiosque ce matin...

----------


## kilfou

J'ai la flemme. T'as qu'à le faire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ai la flemme. T'as qu'à le faire.


J'ai essayé, mais pas trouvé d'image de la couv'. Alors j'ai fait une crise moi aussi (de flemme). L'URL de la couv' officielle est crypté maintenant, impossible de deviner l'URL du prochain numéro.

----------


## Phenixy

C'est pour nous encourager à hacker leur site.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pas de topic du n°239 ? Pourtant il est en kiosque ce matin...



Cool, j'devrais l'avoir dans la boîte dans 3-4 jours  ::ninja:: 

Question conne concernant un réabonnement: l'ancien abonnement courait jusqu'au 239 inclus. Je me suis réabonné et j'ai par la même occasion changer l'adresse, changeant de domicile entre le 239 et le 240.
La nouvelle adresse du réabonnement risque de prendre le pas sur l'ancienne adresse pour le N°239 ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je vais faire la news les enfants.

----------


## Arsgunner

Plus que 30 minutes !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vais faire la news les enfants.


 La news devrait être sur le site la veille à minuit une...

----------


## kenshironeo

Question(ce n'est pas un reproche), pourquoi tous les magazines bimensuels proposent des abonnements comportant 22 numéros et pas 24?Car en fait 22 numéros=11 mois.

Non pas que ce soit un préjudice d'avoir seulement 22 numéros au lieu de 24 mais c'est parce qu'on ne compte pas le mois à partir duquel l'abonnement est pris, à cause du mois de février?

----------


## Guest

> Question(ce n'est pas un reproche), pourquoi tous les magazines bimensuels proposent des abonnements comportant 22 numéros et pas 24?Car en fait 22 numéros=11 mois.
> 
> Non pas que ce soit un préjudice d'avoir seulement 22 numéros au lieu de 24 mais c'est parce qu'on ne compte pas le mois à partir duquel l'abonnement est pris, à cause du mois de février?


Parce que des fois y a des gens qui partent en vacances.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je ne pense pas que ce soit l'explication, car le magazine paraît tous les mois(je n'ai pas vu de mois manquant dans les vieux exemplaires) et cela s'applique aussi aux magazines télé,etc.Donc je me demandais si c'était une sorte de tradition éditoriale, s'il y avait une explication "historique" ou quelque chose dans le genre, par pure curiosité.

----------


## t4nk

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit l'explication [ô misère]


Où est_ce qu'on signe pour les abo pour les moins de [ma grosse bite qui fait passer ta misère intellectuelle pour une recette d'épinard à la carbonara] QI ? 

J'en veux  :Bave:

----------


## alx

Sauf les années bissextiles.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit l'explication, car le magazine paraît tous les mois(je n'ai pas vu de mois manquant dans les vieux exemplaires) et cela s'applique aussi aux magazines télé,etc.Donc je me demandais si c'était une sorte de tradition éditoriale, s'il y avait une explication "historique" ou quelque chose dans le genre, par pure curiosité.


Et pourtant c'est ça. Il y a un numéro double en été et un autre en hiver. Ça fait deux quinzaines soit un mois. D'ailleurs c'est pareil pour les magazines télé, en été le contenu est bien moindre en quantité.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah d'accord, effectivement c'est vrai qu'il ya souvent des numéros double en été, je comprends mieux maintenant, je n'avais pas penséà ce détail :;):

----------


## atrepaul

Messieurs/dames de la rédaction, oh mes héros (flatterie pour obtenir quelque chose...).

Etant donné que vous avez des contacts parmi les éditeurs et développeurs de jeu, savez-vous (ou pourriez vous demander) si un nouveau patch va sortir pour Crysis 2 ?
Depuis le dernier patch (le 1.9 de juin) on est nombreux à ne plus pouvoir charger une partie sauvegardée, du coup impossible de jouer (à moins de recommencer toute la campagne à chaque fois  ::(:  ).

Voila la principale file qui parle de ce bug sur le forum officiel MyCrysis :
https://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/v...p?f=40&t=33496

Et la file chez EA :
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7376769.page


Il semblerait que seule la version légale ait ce bug, les pirates arrivent encore a jouer, eux  ::rolleyes:: 

Si vous pouviez avoir des infos ce serait vraiment sympa !
Merci !!!

----------


## kenshironeo

Y aurait un article sympa à faire sur les tchats avec avatars 3d type imvu, smeet, etc...J'en vois de plus en plus en publicités et ça semble être un marché porteur.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Intérêt d'un tchat avec avatar en 3D pour le jeu vidéo ?
Rectification: intérêt d'un tchat avec avatar en 3D ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Roland Flure

> Y aurait un article sympa à faire sur les tchats avec avatars 3d type imvu, smeet, etc...J'en vois de plus en plus en publicités et ça semble être un marché porteur.


Ah ouais, un ptit article de 4 pages sur Second Life ça serait pas mal du tout.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Intérêt d'un tchat avec avatar en 3D pour le jeu vidéo ?
> Rectification: intérêt d'un tchat avec avatar en 3D ?


 
Ce sont à la fois des tchats, mais avec une part ludique et interactive, qui plaira ou pas, puisqu'on habille des avatars, leur ajoute même parfois des effets visuels, et que ces avatars peuvent serrer la main,donner des coups,etc.Ce n'est pas un jeu vidéo au sens conventionnel du terme, mais c'est plus q'un tchat.Et on simule des réactions humaines.(rire,embrasser,gifler,etc)

----------


## darkgrievous

Le futur du jeu vidéo par kenshironeo  :Emo:

----------


## Madvince

Le test CPC de Dead island est prévu quand sinon , dans le 240 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

240.
On l'a reçu jeudi, il n'a été activé que vendredi par l'éditeur.

----------


## Madvince

Okay thx !  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Il reste environ combien de jeux de la gamescon dont vous auriez aimé parler et qui seront dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Le futur du jeu vidéo par kenshironeo


"I am not a robot. i am a unicorn." Mais par quel chemin tortueux une IA peux lâcher ça ?

----------


## Darkfire8

J'aime bien l'IA qui essaye de parler de Dieu ^^

----------


## Icebird

Je veut lier mon abonnement CPC à mon compte, mais il demande une référence client. A quoi ressemble cette référence sur l'emballage du CPC? Il y a plein de numéros, mais rien d'explicitement nommé comme référence client.

----------


## ToasT

> Je veut lier mon abonnement CPC à mon compte, mais il demande une référence client. A quoi ressemble cette référence sur l'emballage du CPC? Il y a plein de numéros, mais rien d'explicitement nommé comme référence client.


 Regarde sur le mail de confirmation de ton abo.

----------


## Icebird

J'ai réussi a paumer le mail lors d'une grande opération de nettoyage de boite mail...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Regarde sur l’étiquette quand tu recevras ton CPC.

----------


## dolmard

Le numéro de rentrée est sympathique mais il manque un peu d'ossature. Un peu comme pour le numéro précédent... Le contenu des articles est bon mais on a l'impression de se promener dans une bibliothèque d'incunables posés sur des tréteaux en bois de cagettes. Ce n'est pas une question de qualité mais il y a quelque chose qui rend le magazine comme mou au niveau du centre, comme sans colonne vertébrale.  Ca ne m'empêche pas de vous lire avec plaisir. Le numéro d'été était très rigolo (Obésito, Stéphane Aisselle j'en ris encore) mais pitié... j'aime bien les strips de Couly mais je ne lis pas de BD alors 24 pages c'est trop pour un magazine de jeux vidéos. Enfin vous êtes les meilleurs quand même. Sauf Boulon bien sur.

----------


## Marchemort

Se plaindre de la terrible bd de Couly.  ::o: 

Tu n'as pas d'âme.  :Emo: 

Sinon sans rire je trouve justement que ça apporte au contraire un gros plus au numéro de l'été (que j'ai apprécié de bout en bout). Bien absurde comme il faut, je suis à fond dans ce genre de délires et c'est bien pour ça que je me prends le magazine, particulièrement ce genre de numéros.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Le numéro de rentrée est sympathique mais il manque un peu d'ossature.


 Je comprends qu'il faudrait ceci :
Dans l'édito, un thème (par exemple : "Le Jeu PC est en crise, mais on vit le moment historique de son renouveau.").
Ensuite, chaque news, article... le prouve par un exemple.
=> C'est balaise à faire à chaque numéro avec un thème différent !  :^_^: 
Donc je dis : "Chiche !"  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Yeah !
Moi je dis "Scolaire" !

----------


## smokytoks

"Scoliose" ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Scolastique.

----------


## kilfou

S Colle de merde non ?

----------


## jahwarrior

Scoubidou.

----------


## ducon

Scopitone ? Scottish ?

----------


## johnclaude

Squoi ce bordel?

----------


## ducon

Scorcese ? Scorpion ?

----------


## Chan

A moi ! A moi !


Au revoir.

----------


## smokytoks

Sclérosé, i presume...

----------


## Teto

Scolopendre!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Scatophile du forum qui nous pourrissent de leur blague insipide.
Je ne rentrerai  pas dans votre jeu de petit branlecouilles.

----------


## albany

Sque c'est chiant à lire les pages collées  ::cry:: 

Personne pour un  ?

----------


## ducon

Déjà fait…

----------


## carbish

Je n'ai pas vu si la question était déjà posée, mais je préfère la reposer avec ma classe personnelle si c'est le cas :
Une formule d'abo avec un partenariat qui roxe est elle prévue ? Genre avec Deus Ex ?  :Bave:  
Sinon je pourrais me contenter d'échantillons de chaque membre de la rédac pour me créer un nano environnement en serre d'intérieur.

----------


## albany

> Déjà fait…


Scoubidou n'a rien à voir mais je ne t'en veux pas

----------


## kenshironeo

> Je n'ai pas vu si la question était déjà posée, mais je préfère la reposer avec ma classe personnelle si c'est le cas :
> Une formule d'abo avec un partenariat qui roxe est elle prévue ? Genre avec Deus Ex ?  
> Sinon je pourrais me contenter d'échantillons de chaque membre de la rédac pour me créer un nano environnement en serre d'intérieur.


 
Ou alors des cds de oldies ou de compilations de oldies(un magazine offrait chaque mois un jeu il ya quelques années, j'ai oublié le nom)

----------


## Jolaventur

> S Colle de merde non ?


Ouai entre autre.
C’est mon premier cpc qui taille en sucette remarquez.

----------


## ducon

> Scoubidou n'a rien à voir mais je ne t'en veux pas http://www.darnna.com/souvenirs/scoubidoub.jpg


C’est comme s’ils n’étaient pas des homophones.  :;):

----------


## Anonyme1023

Vous êtes au courant que dans Pontchartrain, y'a aucun magasin qui vend des téléphones portables ? Donc votre news pour l'iphone 4 à pas chère, elle tombe à l'eau...

D'ailleurs, on a rien ici, en fait...

----------


## zBum

Et c'est quoi votre nouveau plan-de-la-mort-qui-tue pour que les problèmes de distribution du mag en province n'aient plus lieu ?

Nan, parce qu'à Lyon, j'en ai fait 5 de points presse aujourd'hui et j'ai pas trouvé mon n°240...
 ::(:   ::'(: 

Répondez. Maintenant.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous êtes au courant que dans Pontchartrain, y'a aucun magasin qui vend des téléphones portables ? Donc votre news pour l'iphone 4 à pas chère, elle tombe à l'eau...
> 
> D'ailleurs, on a rien ici, en fait...


Si, un bistro et une église.
Y'a toujours un bistro et une église même que le bistro c'est le bistro de l'église parce qu'il est à coté de l'église

----------


## Sannom

> Et c'est quoi votre nouveau plan-de-la-mort-qui-tue pour que les problèmes de distribution du mag en province n'aient plus lieu ?
> 
> Nan, parce qu'à Lyon, j'en ai fait 5 de points presse aujourd'hui et j'ai pas trouvé mon n°240...


Si c'est le même plan qu'à Saint-Etienne, tu ferais mieux d'attendre demain. Il arrive toujours avec un jour de retard chez moi.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Et c'est quoi votre nouveau plan-de-la-mort-qui-tue pour que les problèmes de distribution du mag en province n'aient plus lieu ?
> 
> Nan, parce qu'à Lyon, j'en ai fait 5 de points presse aujourd'hui et j'ai pas trouvé mon n°240...
>  
> 
> Répondez. Maintenant.


Il me semble qu'il était annoncé d'ici un ou deux jours dans le dernier numéro...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Si, un bistro et une église.
> Y'a toujours un bistro et une église même que le bistro c'est le bistro de l'église parce qu'il est à coté de l'église


Y'a une église mais plus de prêtre ou autre, donc elle est à moitié morte.
Quand au bistro, bah y'en avait un, mais il a fermé pour laissé place à une société d'alarme et une pizzeria...

Donc c'est surtout un endroit agréable pour esquivé le tunnel de la N12, mais à part ça...

----------


## Markus

> Et c'est quoi votre nouveau plan-de-la-mort-qui-tue pour que les problèmes de distribution du mag en province n'aient plus lieu ?
> 
> Nan, parce qu'à Lyon, j'en ai fait 5 de points presse aujourd'hui et j'ai pas trouvé mon n°240...
>  
> 
> Répondez. Maintenant.


Tu n'as pas lu la dernière page du 239, il est annoncé pour le 17/09 le 240...

----------


## Rédé

Et c'est pour quand la prochaine fournée de reliures CPC ? Suis à court...

----------


## zBum

> Tu n'as pas lu la dernière page du 239, il est annoncé pour le 17/09 le 240...


Autant pour moi !! Je m'en vais me flageller les orteils en guise de punition.

----------


## galoustic

Question :
Pour le choix des photos accompagnant les news (hardware ou de début de mag'),
quelqu'un en particulier se charge de débusquer ces perles ?
Ou bien est-ce le fruit d'un travail de vagabondage collégial ?

Dans tous les cas elles siéent farpaitement et sont en partie cause de mes sourire lors de la lecture du mag'.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce n'est pas du tout une question mais je passe ici pour signaler que Miguel est très, très réactif quand on lui signale un exemplaire non reçu, c'est un vrai bonheur. Merci.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ce n'est pas du tout une question mais je passe ici pour signaler que Miguel est très, très réactif quand on lui signale un exemplaire non reçu, c'est un vrai bonheur. Merci.

----------


## Eklis

> Autant pour moi !! Je m'en vais me flageller les orteils en guise de punition.


Et pour ta gouverne je l'ai trouvé cet aprèm à Carrouf Vénissieux.  :;):

----------


## Rédé

> Et c'est pour quand la prochaine fournée de reliures CPC ? Suis à court...


Et c'est pour quand la prochaine fournée de reliures CPC ?

(Message qui va s'auto-générer tant que les reliures n'auront pas été détectées dans la boutique).

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, pour les reliures, c'est pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## mescalin

> Euh, pour les reliures, c'est pas pour tout de suite.


Ahaha ste vieux serpent de mer  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ce n'est pas du tout une question mais je passe ici pour signaler que Miguel est très, très réactif quand on lui signale un exemplaire non reçu, c'est un vrai bonheur. Merci.


C'est totalement vrais, je reçois toujours mon CPC sans même avoir à lui signaler, je suis sur le cul à chaque fois  ::mellow::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Et c'est pour quand la prochaine fournée de reliures CPC ?
> 
> (Message qui va s'auto-générer tant que les reliures n'auront pas été détectées dans la boutique).


Passe tes mags à la perforeuse (en appuyant très fort) et colle-les dans un classeur.

----------


## Jorkens

Petite question toute bête sur votre boulot : comment faites-vous pour être à jour en permanence? Existe-t-il des agences de presse spécialisées genre AFP informatique? Ou alors ça passe uniquement par les contacts qu'on se fait dans le métier? En bref, comment organise-t-on une veille sur le jeu vidéo?

----------


## ducon

Ben, RSS ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, pas de RSS.
On reçoit des centaines de communiqués de presse par jour par mail.
Ca nous renseigne sur le hardware et sur les grosses sorties. Sur l'actualité mainstream quoi.

Pour le reste, on fait constamment de la veille sur le net.
Je m'occupe du gros de la recherche et du contact avec les studios indés, c'est ça le vrai job de rédac chef chez CanardPC par qu'on a pas vraiment à relire les rédacteurs.
Je saoûle tous ceux qu'on a démarché dans le passé pour des versions review ou ceux qu'on a rencontré sur les salons, je mate toutes les sorties et j'écris aux studios mais chacun à son territoire de prédilection et ses propres sources. Kahn va par exemple être à l'affût des MMO un peu originaux.

Et de temps en temps, on a des potes qui nous balancent des pistes, on tombe sur des trucs twitters ou des machins de forum etc...

----------


## Jorkens

Ok, donc un peu de lecture, beaucoup de furetage et une activité soutenue de harceleur professionnel. C'est noté, merci pour la réponse complète et précise. Y a du boulot en somme... Au fait, pourquoi "Pas de RSS"? Pas d'affinités ou moins efficace?

----------


## O.Boulon

Si tu utilises du RSS, t'as exactement que les mêmes infos que tous les gens qui utilisent du RSS.
Et c'est exactement ce qu'on ne veut pas.

----------


## Phenixy

> une activité soutenue de harceleur professionnel.


Voilà tu viens d'embrasser d'une phrase toute la carrière de Boulon.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vrai.

----------


## GrandFather

> Voilà tu viens d'embrasser d'une phrase toute la carrière de Boulon.


...et c'est bien plus honorable que l'activité de harcèlement du souteneur professionnel.  ::P: 

Je reviens à la charge avec mon souhait d'un CPC Hors série Jeux indé, ça n'est vraiment pas dans les tuyaux ? Je sais que vous couvrez déjà largement l'actualité indé dans CPC, mais un numéro spécial qui lui serait entièrement consacré, avec des « success stories », des interviews, le fac-similé de la déclaration d'impôt de Notch, serait vraiment intéressant (et inédit).  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope, Joystick en a fait un l'année dernière je crois.

----------


## GrandFather

Gosh. Bon, je retire alors le qualificatif « inédit », par contre je conserve « intéressant ».

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nope, Joystick en a fait un l'année dernière je crois.


Un HS qui ne parle pas de Wow ? Waouh.


Oui c'est du persiflage gratuit.

----------


## ascdz

> Si, un bistro et une église.
> Y'a toujours un bistro et une église même que le bistro c'est le bistro de l'église parce qu'il est à coté de l'église



J'ai faillit porter plainte quand j'ai vu les insultes que vous avez proféré à notre village pourtant à la pointe de la technologie. Jugez vous même, on a l'électricité entre 18 heures et 22 heures, alors qu'a Neauphle, la commune qui est notre pire ennemie, ce n'est qu'entre 19 et 21 heures ! 

Sinon, pourquoi y'a plus de pastille sur la couv ?

----------


## DJCot

> Un HS qui ne parle pas de Wow ? Waouh.
> 
> 
> Oui c'est du persiflage gratuit.


C'est un constat, nuance  ::ninja::

----------


## Phenixy

Hello,

est-il bien prévu de rebaptiser le prochain numéro de CPC en "AliloH PC"?  ::):

----------


## Okxyd

Qu'est ce que vous pensez du chat qui a parcouru 2500km avec ses petits coussinets pour retrouver ses cul terreux de maitre dans le Colorado ?

----------


## DJCot

Ya bien eu un encart consacré à Dorak pour E.Y.E. Why not :-)

----------


## O.Boulon

Portanawak.
C'était deus ex.

----------


## DJCot

Arf en effet. Autant pour moi grand chef.

Okxyd : semblerait que quelqu'un l'a ramené de ses vacances au Colorado jusqu'à NY si j'ai compris LCI.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Encore un DLC pour Fallout New Vegas ! Saperlipopette !

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nom d'un logiciel qui avait été présenté dans la rubrique download d'un numéro relativement récent, c'tait un logiciel décrit comme miraculeux, permettant de faire tout plein de raccourcis genre changer le volume avec la molette en visant la barre des tâches, et tout un tas d'autres trucs trop cool?

----------


## Genchou

> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nom d'un logiciel qui avait été présenté dans la rubrique download d'un numéro relativement récent, c'tait un logiciel décrit comme miraculeux, permettant de faire tout plein de raccourcis genre changer le volume avec la molette en visant la barre des tâches, et tout un tas d'autres trucs trop cool?


7plus

edit pour Mr Ianou : je répondais à Kamikaze.  ::P: 
re-edit : han en fait j'avais pas pigé la blague.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pff cette grève de l'enseignement même sur les calculs ils font grèves

 7 plus quoi ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Merci Genchou!

----------


## ComDenis

Hello there, je me demandais si un mode multi était prévu sur le prometteur Project Zomboid, je n'ai pas pu trouver de réponses en cherchant (brièvement j'admet) sur le forum dans le topic concerné (mea culpa si ça été mentionné)
En tout cas merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cet excellent jeu dans votre cpc du 15.

Sur ce !

----------


## Projet 154

Quelques questions existentielles, donc nécessaires :

Est-il vrai que Kahn Lust dort en écoutant Rammstein?

Est-ce qu'il en écoute en jouant ses chars allemands sur World of Tanks?

Quel est son (ou quels sont ses) morceau(x) préféré(s)?

----------


## Shapa

> Hello there, je me demandais si un mode multi était prévu sur le prometteur Project Zomboid, je n'ai pas pu trouver de réponses en cherchant (brièvement j'admet) sur le forum dans le topic concerné (mea culpa si ça été mentionné)
> En tout cas merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cet excellent jeu dans votre cpc du 15.
> 
> Sur ce !


Me semble que oui, tu peux aussi vérifier sur le topic du jeu dans la section PC ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/56...om%C3%A9trique.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

"Where is the fish?"

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Quelques questions existentielles, donc nécessaires :
> 
> Est-il vrai que Kahn Lust dort en écoutant Rammstein?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il en écoute en jouant ses chars allemands sur World of Tanks?
> 
> Quel est son (ou quels sont ses) morceau(x) préféré(s)?


-Oui, mais pas que.
-Non, parce qu'il faut toujours écouter si les chenilles d'un Maus ne vont pas venir vous écraser le pied.
-Tout l'album Mein GroBBe Wurst.

----------


## Chocolouf

D'ailleurs tu veux pas venir à Saumur avec nous ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ce serait avec plaisir, mais ça bosse dur à cette date.

----------


## Chocolouf

Nom d'une balalaïka !  ::unsure::  ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Merde, je trouve pas de méchanceté à écrire.

----------


## Chocolouf

Saloperie de chiropraticien !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Merde, je trouve pas de méchanceté à écrire.


C'est "ça bosse dur" qui te choque?

----------


## Chocolouf

Alors qu'un "ça Bosphore", passait sans soucis. :zno:  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

J'aurais pas osé.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tu vieillis, place à la nouvelle vague.

----------


## znokiss

Pffff la nouvelle vague, au ras de ma raie.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu vieillis, place à la nouvelle vague.





> J'aurais pas osé.


C'est vrai tu oses de moins en moins je trouve.

Ne serait il pas possible d'avoir la langue du jeu (et des sous titres) dans le petit pavé récapitulatif ? Quand le jeu est tout en anglais et qu'on en parle pas dans le test (il arrive aussi que ce soit clairement dit), ça pourrait être utile je trouve.
Enfin moi je trouverais ça utile...

----------


## Belhoriann

> Pffff la nouvelle vague, au ras de ma raie.


Oh  ::o:

----------


## Ona

Pas de numéro 241 pour ce 1er septembre ? Je demande ça vu qu'il n'y a pas de news à ce sujet sur la première page du site...

EDIT: Ok je n'ai rien dit, les premières infos commencent à remonter, et wouah la couverture de fou !  ::wub::

----------


## olih

> Pas de numéro 241 pour ce *1er septembre* ? Je demande ça vu qu'il n'y a pas de news à ce sujet sur la première page du site...
> 
> EDIT: Ok je n'ai rien dit, les premières infos commencent à remonter, et wouah la couverture de fou !


 C'est très difficile de remonter le temps à part dans une cabine bleue  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Ona

La vache, encore mal réveillé ma parole... la cabine bleue j'en aurais bien besoin mais pour avancer le temps plutôt, aucun intérêt à le remonter !  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Test de Rage au prochain numéro ?

----------


## znokiss

Et de The Binding of Isaac ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Dark Fread

> J'aurais pas osé.


Menteur.

----------


## DJCot

> Menteur.


Arrête. Chocolouf va se croire l'égal de zno après alors qu'il en est très loin...

----------


## Okxyd

> Test de Rage au prochain numéro ?


Ce mag est pas fait pour les fétichistes du _DOUBLE BARREL SHOTGUN™_, alors dégage sale pervers  :tired:  !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ce mag est pas fait pour les fétichistes du _DOUBLE BARREL SHOTGUN™_, alors dégage sale pervers  !


Joueurs de STALKER inclus?

----------


## Conan3D

Dites, y'aura moyen un jour de proposer des boites de rangement CPC? C'est une idée/question/fantasme qui me traine dans la tête depuis quelques temps.

----------


## mescalin

> Dites, y'aura moyen un jour de proposer des boites de rangement CPC? C'est une idée/question/fantasme qui me traine dans la tête depuis quelques temps.


Ça c'est une idée !

----------


## kilfou

Grave. Je me demande pourquoi personne ne l'a eu jusque là.  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, Conan.
T'es balèze.
L'idée. Du. Siècle.

----------


## Conan3D

Vous êtes serieux?  :Emo: 

(Car si oui, vous savez que ça me fait vraiment du bien de savoir que j'ai de bonnes idées. Parfois.)

----------


## O.Boulon

1ère étape : Avoir des bonnes idées. Check.
2ème étape : Les avoir avant tout le monde. A travailler.

----------


## t4nk

Conan...  :^_^:

----------


## Voldain

Je me demande si il a pas juste été drôle sur ce coup là.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est plus que probable. Je suis en plein dans ma période en ce moment.

----------


## TheToune

Dépose un brevet !

----------


## Conan3D

Le brevet sur la connerie doit déjà exister je pense.

----------


## TheToune

> Le brevet sur la connerie doit déjà exister je pense.


Celui qui la déposé doit être sacrément riche !

----------


## Chocolouf

Et heureusement que c'est pas côté en bourse.

----------


## DJCot

> Et heureusement que c'est pas côté en bourse.


C'est peut être Madoff qui l'a déposé hein, et il a fait tellement de conneries qu'il est en taule maintenant.

Jaloux va  ::ninja::

----------


## Chocolouf

Tu veux qu'on reparle de tes exploits de ce soir en TK sur KF ? J'ai des preuves hein... double  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ma question c'est si vous avez des nouvelles du prochain Rayman de Ubi Montpellier ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Pourquoi avoir choisi une notation sur 10?

Je trouve parfois qu'avec une notation sur 10, les positions sont moins nuancées et beaucoup plus tranchée  qu'avec une notation sur 20 (peut-être que c'est pour cela d'ailleurs que ce système a été adopté) avec laquelle on peut modérer le propos.(un 13 ou un 15/20 est une manière de dire que le jeu assez bon mais peut mieux faire, alors que quand on passe de 6 à 7 su 10,ou de 7 à 8,on passe brutalement de la mention assez bien à bien/trèsbien).

C'est un choix arbitraire ou c'est par soucis de clarté?(il ya aussi les pourcentages, mais qui sont  peu évocateurs je trouve)

Bien sûr les notes sont moins importantqes que l'analyse mais bon je me posais la question.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Attention pincette sur ce post tout ça, c'est Kenshironeo (commence a être connu le bonhomme).

Pour faire simple la rédaction voudrait qu'il n'y ai pas de note.

Du tout.

On lit le teste, on lit l'avis et basta. D’ailleurs avec ce système j’arrête pas d'acheter des jeux qui avant m’intéressais pas (X3 au hasard ou R.U.S.E et j'en passe).

Seulement y'a des gens qui découvrent le magasine ou qui y tienne a ces notes alors la rédaction les laisses.Tiens un exemple de note qui sert a rien si on lit pas le test: Red orchestra 2 dans le 241.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Dites, y'aura moyen un jour de proposer des boites de rangement CPC? C'est une idée/question/fantasme qui me traine dans la tête depuis quelques temps.


Tu veux dire un truc classe pour les hommes de gout? :selapète:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pourquoi avoir choisi une notation sur 10?
> 
> Je trouve parfois qu'avec une notation sur 10, les positions sont moins nuancées et beaucoup plus tranchée  qu'avec une notation sur 20 (peut-être que c'est pour cela d'ailleurs que ce système a été adopté) avec laquelle on peut modérer le propos.(un 13 ou un 15/20 est une manière de dire que le jeu assez bon mais peut mieux faire, alors que quand on passe de 6 à 7 su 10,ou de 7 à 8,on passe brutalement de la mention assez bien à bien/trèsbien).
> 
> C'est un choix arbitraire ou c'est par soucis de clarté?(il ya aussi les pourcentages, mais qui sont  peu évocateurs je trouve)
> 
> Bien sûr les notes sont moins importantqes que l'analyse mais bon je me posais la question.


On fait ça, et un jour quelqu'un viendra de proposer de noter sur 30 ou 40 pour "nuancer" encore plus.
La note n'est qu'un indicatif général, comme le soleil ou les nuages sur la carte météo. La nuance est dans le texte.

---------- Post added at 06h39 ---------- Previous post was at 06h38 ----------




> Tu veux dire un truc classe pour les hommes de gout? :selapète:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a6...be3ea65c33.jpg


SI t'as pas encore le sous-titre "Canard le plus haï du forum", sache que ça ne devrait tarder  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Tu veux dire un truc classe pour les hommes de gout? :selapète:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a6...be3ea65c33.jpg


 Va mourir.  :Emo:

----------


## Conan3D

> Tu veux dire un truc classe pour les hommes de gout? :selapète:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a6...be3ea65c33.jpg


Prenez mes euros bordel§

----------


## TheToune

> Pourquoi avoir choisi une notation sur 10?
> 
> Je trouve parfois qu'avec une notation sur 10, les positions sont moins nuancées et beaucoup plus tranchée  qu'avec une notation sur 20 (peut-être que c'est pour cela d'ailleurs que ce système a été adopté) avec laquelle on peut modérer le propos.(un 13 ou un 15/20 est une manière de dire que le jeu assez bon mais peut mieux faire, alors que quand on passe de 6 à 7 su 10,ou de 7 à 8,on passe brutalement de la mention assez bien à bien/trèsbien).
> 
> C'est un choix arbitraire ou c'est par soucis de clarté?(il ya aussi les pourcentages, mais qui sont  peu évocateurs je trouve)
> 
> Bien sûr les notes sont moins importantqes que l'analyse mais bon je me posais la question.


Les notes c'est pour les neuneus !
Mais tu n'est pas un cas désespéré ! On voit bien dans ton post que tu sent que quelque chose cloche dans la notation et du coup tu cherche une solution pour la rendre meilleure. Une fois tout ça digéré tu va relire ton post et obtenir la réponse : sur 10 sur 100, sur 20, en étoile ... aucun système de notation n'a de sens dans un domaine ou tout est affaire de goûts et de subjectivité !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La notation à base de "vêtement/10" est pas mal je trouve.
Avec un "Caleçon d'Or" pour le jeu de l'année.

----------


## LaVaBo

> La notation à base de "vêtement/10" est pas mal je trouve.
> Avec un "Caleçon d'Or" pour le jeu de l'année.


Un slip, mécréant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu veux dire un truc classe pour les hommes de gout? :selapète:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/9a6...be3ea65c33.jpg


A partir de ce soir je vais cambrioler toutes les villas de, euh, "lointaine banlieue".

----------


## TheToune

> La notation à base de "vêtement/10" est pas mal je trouve.
> Avec un "Caleçon d'Or" pour le jeu de l'année.


Ça dépend si tu considère Slip sale comme une moyenne ou comme la plus faible note possible.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca dépend des slips de quelle personne on tient compte aussi. Pour certains "sale" c'est la moyenne.
Va falloir pondérer avec des pourcentages : 75% Slpi Sale /10, 50% Slip Sale/10 etc...
Je propose de passer la notation sur 20 pour que ce soit plus explicite.

----------


## Teto

Sinon, une note c'est bien aussi pour la visibilité d'un mag sur les jeux vendus (en boîte ou dématérialisé). Un stick "9/10" sur un jeu permet au gars qui l'a acheté qu'un mag nommé CanardPC à super bien noté ce jeu. Il aura peut-être ensuite envie de voir ce que c'est comme mag..-> Lecteurs = lecteurs + 1;
Donc se priver d'une note c'est ce priver de ce moyen détourné et gratis de faire la pub.

----------


## TiNitro

> Je propose de passer la notation sur 20 pour que ce soit plus explicite.


sur 19,5

----------


## Conan3D

> sur 19,5


Ou 9000.

Mais tout le monde sait que la meilleure notation est sur 42.

----------


## GrandFather

Non non, l'idée de la notation par slip de Cacao est pas mal... Ca fera des accroches de couverture intéressantes, pour la sortie de Modern Warfare 3 par exemple: « Activision n'a pas changé de slip depuis MW2 »

----------


## Genchou

En parlant de notation innovante, ça fait longtemps que je rêve de voir apparaître un système de notes sur roux à brûler : on noterait un jeu en fonction du nombre de roux qu'il faudrait brûler pour avoir autant de fun, la limite étant 9, parce que plus par bûcher l'odeur devient innomable.
Ca permettrait de donner une échelle de valeurs universelle, appréciable par n'importe quel être humain. Cela aura également un effet pratique : comme le roux est un bon combustile, il offre une bonne alternative au bois de chauffage et plus de gens se rendraient compte des économies possibles, l'enlèvement étant gratuit.

Et puis une telle mesure libérerait le magazine de son lectorat roux, vous pourrez alors annoncer fièrement sur la couverture : "Plus aucun roux ne nous lit !"

----------


## ducon

:tired: 
Et pourquoi pas des lapins, plutôt ?

----------


## O.Boulon

T' es au courant su' un tiers de rédaction est composée de roux ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> T' es au courant su' un tiers de rédaction est composée de roux ?


Donc en plus vous pourriez fournir l'énergie équivalente à la consommation de 40 foyers pendant 1 an !!!
</crise énergétique>

----------


## Chocolouf

Les notes du canards devraient être un DLC payant qu'on choppe sur le site, ça ferait plaisir à tout le monde.

----------


## Genchou

> T' es au courant su' un tiers de rédaction est composée de roux ?


 ::o:

----------


## Guest

> En parlant de notation innovante, ça fait longtemps que je rêve de voir apparaître un système de notes sur roux à brûler : on noterait un jeu en fonction du nombre de roux qu'il faudrait brûler pour avoir autant de fun, la limite étant 9, parce que plus par bûcher l'odeur devient innomable.
> Ca permettrait de donner une échelle de valeurs universelle, appréciable par n'importe quel être humain. Cela aura également un effet pratique : comme le roux est un bon combustile, il offre une bonne alternative au bois de chauffage et plus de gens se rendraient compte des économies possibles, l'enlèvement étant gratuit.
> 
> Et puis une telle mesure libérerait le magazine de son lectorat roux, vous pourrez alors annoncer fièrement sur la couverture : "Plus aucun roux ne nous lit !"


C'est quoi ce post de merde ?

----------


## TheToune

> T' es au courant su' un tiers de rédaction est composée de roux ?


Bien sur, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que l'on entend des chuchotements et des cris et que des murs de flammes apparaissent autour de nous quand ont lit le magazine .
Ou alors c'est que moi ?

----------


## Bah

> C'est quoi ce post de merde ?


Arrête Oni. Les trucs sur les roux c'est forcément drôle.

----------


## Vedder

> T' es au courant su' un tiers de rédaction est composée de roux ?


Voilà que vous l'avez tout énervé.

Rendez vous compte, trois fautes en une seule phrase !  ::o: 

Si vous avez les genoux qui pètent pendant la nuit, faudra pas demander d'où ça vient...  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Arrête Oni. Les trucs sur les roux c'est forcément drôle.


Ouais, à peu près autant que les jeux de mots.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais, à peu près autant que les jeux de mots.


Mais pas autant que Mr et Mme ont un fils...

----------


## Came Yon

> Ouais, à peu près autant que les jeux de mots.


Nan mais j'aime bien les jeux de mots moi. Le canard en regorge d'ailleurs. Et cpc c'est drôle. CQFD
Au point que j'aimerais bien savoir si il y a un préposé aux calembours moisis à la rédac ?
Ou alors vous avez une base de données gigantesque, la même que Znokiss et carambar ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pourquoi avoir choisi une notation sur 10?
> 
> Je trouve parfois qu'avec une notation sur 10, les positions sont moins nuancées et beaucoup plus tranchée  qu'avec une notation sur 20 (peut-être que c'est pour cela d'ailleurs que ce système a été adopté) avec laquelle on peut modérer le propos.(un 13 ou un 15/20 est une manière de dire que le jeu assez bon mais peut mieux faire, alors que quand on passe de 6 à 7 su 10,ou de 7 à 8,on passe brutalement de la mention assez bien à bien/trèsbien).
> 
> C'est un choix arbitraire ou c'est par soucis de clarté?(il ya aussi les pourcentages, mais qui sont  peu évocateurs je trouve)
> 
> Bien sûr les notes sont moins importantqes que l'analyse mais bon je me posais la question.


J'avais lu (ici ?) que petit à petit les jeux étaient de mieux en mieux notés avec ce système jusqu'à ce que ça ne veuille (vraiment) plus rien dire.

----------


## La Mimolette

B'soir, ackboo va t'il tester le A Games of Thrones Genesis? Si oui ou non, dans quel numéro le test va-t-il pointer son nez?

----------


## O.Boulon

Moquette, dans le numéro du 15.

----------


## La Mimolette

Merci!

----------


## Conan3D

Est-ce que le bouquin des strips de Couly sera uniquement vendu en ligne, ou bien sera, à un moment ou à un autre, vendu en librairie ou autres?

----------


## O.Boulon

En ligne exclusivement.

----------


## Septa

> En ligne exclusivement.


Et vous avez une idée de la date de dispo ?

Ce serait râlant de rater la chose si ça à un succès fou, et que le tirage part vite.

----------


## Conan3D

Je plussois le message du dessus.

Allez, dépêchez vous de prendre mon argent  :Bave:

----------


## Phenixy

Quelle est la marque du scooter de Boulon?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dites, je ne suis pas du genre à me plaindre, mais le nouveau papier respire peut-être la classe mais tu n'as pas intérêt à transpirer du doigt, lécher les textes de Sebum ni faire tomber la moindre goutte d'eau sur la page, sans quoi toute l'encre se barre. Bref, classe mais pas pratique, pile l'inverse de l'ancien magnifique papier journal des débuts.

----------


## smokytoks

"C'était mieux avant..."

----------


## Conan3D

Mon avant  dernier cpc a pris à moitié  la flotte , il reste  lisible hein  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pareil, j'ai noté aucun changement au niveau du papier...

----------


## Azerty

> Dites, je ne suis pas du genre à me plaindre, mais le nouveau papier respire peut-être la classe mais tu n'as pas intérêt à transpirer du doigt, lécher les textes de Sebum ni faire tomber la moindre goutte d'eau sur la page, sans quoi toute l'encre se barre. Bref, classe mais pas pratique, pile l'inverse de l'ancien magnifique papier journal des débuts.


J'en ai parlé sur le thread du dernier HW, je te résume : "gros dégueulasse, lave toi les mains". De rien.

----------


## AliloH

Quelqu'un aurait le nom du petit groupe de gars qui étaient contre les islamistes a l’époque du terrorisme en Algérie ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Justin Bridoux ?

----------


## AliloH

:^_^: 

Non j'avoue que je me suis mal exprimé, a peu prés tout le monde est contre ce genres de crétins mais ceux dont je parle et dont j'ai retrouvé les traces étaient des gens motivées dans le sens ou ils menacent de se venger de chaque acte d'islamiste.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu sais que t'es sur le topic des question à CanardPC ?
Pas sur le topic des questions tout court.

----------


## AliloH

Euh non je viens de m'en rendre compte, sorry pour la bourde.

----------


## albany

Vu qu'il y a eu les hors-séries consoles, Canard PC compte-t-il faire un hors série "Canard mac" un jour ? Genre un truc avec couverture en pelures de pommes, plein de jeux de mots trop faciles et, en cadeau bonux, un A-mac. Avec un truc comme ça, je suis sûr que même les joueurs pc achètent !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si tu veux avoir une réponse, il faut poser des questions géopolitiques en fait.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Vu qu'il y a eu les hors-séries consoles, Canard PC compte-t-il faire un hors série "Canard mac" un jour ? Genre un truc avec couverture en pelures de pommes, plein de jeux de mots trop faciles et, en cadeau bonux, un A-mac. Avec un truc comme ça, je suis sûr que même les joueurs pc achètent !



Oui le magasine est en prototype, il l'ont filler la semaine dernière a Steve Jobs pour voir ce qu'il en pensait.

On attend plus que sa réponse pour le passer sous presse.

----------


## DJCot

> Oui le magasine est en prototype, il l'ont filler la semaine dernière a Steve Jobs pour voir ce qu'il en pensait.
> 
> On attend plus que sa réponse pour le passer sous presse.


 ::XD::

----------


## Highlander

> Oui le magasine est en prototype, il l'ont filler la semaine dernière a Steve Jobs pour voir ce qu'il en pensait.
> 
> On attend plus que sa réponse pour le passer sous presse.


_Canard PC m'a tué…_  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu sais que t'es sur le topic des question à CanardPC ?
> Pas sur le topic des questions tout court.


Donc je n'aurais pas ma réponse à "Where is the fish?"...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> _Canard PC m'a tuer_


Soyons précis.

----------


## Highlander

> Soyons précis.


J'y ai pensé, mais après tout nous sommes sur Canard PC, où règnent l'orthographe, la grammaire et la conjugaison.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Pourquoi un lapin vert dirait-il "kartoffeln"?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a que les lapins vert qui savent parler.Donc ça ou un autre mot, je vois pas le problème.

----------


## AMDS

Bonjour,

Nous sommes lundi. N'étions nous pas sensés dépenser des sous aujourd'hui, pour acheter le Saint-Graal de la BD ?

----------


## DJCot

> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous sommes lundi. N'étions nous pas sensés dépenser des sous aujourd'hui, pour acheter le Saint-Graal de la BD ?


On n'est pas le 15 octobre crois-je  ::):

----------


## AMDS

> On n'est pas le 15 octobre crois-je


Je cite l'un des newsers les plus talentueux du moment : 




> D'autant plus de charbon que Didier Couly en a besoin pour dessiner à la main chaque exemplaire de *Strips : les dessous slips de Canard PC*,  l'album qui regroupe ses meilleurs BD. 122 pages de lapins roses, de  slips blancs et de pipes marron que vous pourrez commander sur notre  boutique à partir de lundi prochain.

----------


## DJCot

My bad, je pensais au numéro de CPC .

----------


## Desole

Apparemment y'a des grèves au niveau des imprimeries.

Y'a un risque de retard pour le prochain CPC?

----------


## MrChris

Dites, je suis faible et je viens de me re-re-réabonner à CPC. Comme je suis gentil j'ai opté pour l'abonnement de 2ans (même pas un "Merci pigeon" en guise de remerciement, je suis déception). Me voilà pauvre.

Comme c'est marqué en gros et gras que c'est un abonnement de "soutient" oserais-je vous demander si cette mention sous-entend que je viens de faire un don déductible des impôts ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Heroes 6 sort dans une poignée de jours, avez-vous pu le disséquer ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.

----------


## Vevster

> Oui.


Vivant ?  ::o: 

Qui danse le mieux sur Just Dance à la rédac'?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Vivant ? 
> 
> Qui danse le mieux sur Just Dance à la rédac'?


ShinSH, sans hésiter.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Oui.


Joie.

Merci.

----------


## AMDS

Bonjour,

Je réitère ma question du début de semaine : la BD de Couly n'était pas sensée sortir lundi dernier, ou j'ai mal compris et elle sortira lundi prochain ?

Si je précise que je suis en train de jouer à yakuza 3 et que j'apprécie, j'ai plus de chance d'avoir une réponse ?  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

Siouplait, on peut espérer un test de « Orcs Must Die » pour le 17 ? Parce qu'avant de faire procéder par l'institut Steam à l'ablation d'une partie de mon compte en banque par Cartobloscopie, j'aimerais avoir l'avis de la Faculté.  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Phenixy

Pourra-ton lancer un jour une partie de _Ni Oui Ni Non_ sur ce topic?

----------


## ducon

Oui.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je réitère ma question du début de semaine : la BD de Couly n'était pas sensée sortir lundi dernier, ou j'ai mal compris et elle sortira lundi prochain ?
> 
> Si je précise que je suis en train de jouer à yakuza 3 et que j'apprécie, j'ai plus de chance d'avoir une réponse ?


Hello,
on sort d'un bouclage super éprouvant, on a pris un peu de retard par rapport à ça. Mais ça arrive, t'inquiète, on va le prendre ton argent.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Hello,
> on sort d'un bouclage super éprouvant, on a pris un peu de retard par rapport à ça. Mais ça arrive, t'inquiète, *on va le prendre ton argent*.


 :tired: 
Vils capitalistes.

Est-ce que la préparation du prochain CPConsoles va retarder l'arrivée dans les bacs/boîte ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Vils capitalistes.
> 
> Est-ce que la préparation du prochain CPConsoles va retarder l'arrivée dans les bacs/boîte ?


Nope. on l'a bouclé à temps.Ouais, on a roté du sang, mais on l'a bouclé à temps.

----------


## Shapa

C'est parce que les consoleux sont pas doués avec un clavier?  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Les consoleux ont rédigés leurs articles au pad et au clavier virtuel.

----------


## AMDS

> Hello,
> on sort d'un bouclage super éprouvant, on a pris un peu de retard par rapport à ça. Mais ça arrive, t'inquiète, on va le prendre ton argent.


Yeaahhh !
Ce sera un plaisir de me faire racketter !

----------


## Max_well

Est-ce que vous connaissez Artemis, le simulateur de pont Star Trek en LAN ?
Si oui comptez vous en parler/le tester ?

Si vous avez fini le bouclage, y'a moyen que les abonnés reçoive le mag samedi ?

----------


## Yshuya

Question² surement déjà posée :

Qui se charge des mots-croisés 

Et comment vous les faites ? Logiciel ?

----------


## MoB

Maître ou Maîtresse Paul Cul.

C'est comme le cochon bonjour, c'est marqué dessus !

----------


## Chocolouf

> Maître ou Maîtresse Paul(e) Cul.
> 
> C'est comme le cochon bonjour, c'est marqué dessus !


Fixed, du respect pour les esthètes de la langue française !

----------


## DJCot

> Fixed, du respect pour les esthètes de la langue française !


Qui c'est qui tête ?  ::ninja:: 

La rédac' organise parfois des portes ouvertes ?

_Aucun rapport avec ma 1ère question._

----------


## ducon

> La rédac' organise parfois des portes ouvertes ?


Demande à Nyrius.  ::ninja::

----------


## Chocolouf

Uniquement pour les abonnés premium.

----------


## DJCot

> Demande à Nyrius.


Ya pas de fautes, juste un oubli :esquive-foireuse:

----------


## znokiss

> Ya pas de fautes, juste un oubli :esquive-foireuse:


Euh non, il fait juste référence au jour foireux où Nyrius à décidé de se pointer à la rédac.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est normal que j'ai le numéro daté du 17 dans les mains en ce moment même?

----------


## DJCot

> Euh non, il fait juste référence au jour foireux où Nyrius à décidé de se pointer à la rédac.


Ah j'étais pas au courant, ou alors je me souviens plus de cette aventure.

On peut donc considérer ma question comme découlant d'une ignorance de ma part, et l'oublier.

----------


## olih

> C'est normal que j'ai le numéro daté du 17 dans les mains en ce moment même?


Abonné ?
En magasins ?

----------


## Conan3D

Chez mon buraliste.

----------


## smokytoks

Pas encore distribué par chez moi... :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Enculé. ::ninja:: 

Fait nous une belle présentation comme punition.

----------


## Conan3D

Ptet plus tard.
Mais putain quoi, la nouvelle formule déchire sa maman. Et en parlant de maman, je vais enfin pouvoir lui offrir Heroes VI

----------


## O.Boulon

Allez fait le topic feignasse !
Ca t'apprendra à divulguer le numéro avant la date prévue.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est pas que je suis une feignasse, mais j'ai des trucs à préparer aussi tavu...  :tired: 

Mais vu que c'est si gentiment demandé, je vais le faire viteuf'

----------


## DJCot

> C'est pas que je suis une feignasse, mais j'ai des trucs à préparer aussi tavu... 
> 
> Mais vu que c'est si gentiment demandé, je vais le faire viteuf'


Etudiant. Trucs à préparer. Does. Not. COmpute  :tired:

----------


## Conan3D

> Etudiant. Trucs à préparer. Does. Not. COmpute


Même pas pour les études, mais pour une webradio  ::P: 
Et même j'ai posté la présentation.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ah j'étais pas au courant, ou alors je me souviens plus de cette aventure.
> 
> On peut donc considérer ma question comme découlant d'une ignorance de ma part, et l'oublier.


Bon, ça doit bien faire quatre ans facilement, je pense que Nyrius ne se doutait pas que son infamie resterait gravée dans le marbre (surtout car on est tous secrètement jaloux de son instant de gloire).

----------


## Triz'

Je sais pas si je peux poser cette question ici, mais je me lance...

Ça fait un bout de temps maintenant que je me demande à quoi sert le "&feature=player_embedded" à la fin d'une vidéo Youtube, à part faire une url super longue...

----------


## Nelfe

> Je sais pas si je peux poser cette question ici, mais je me lance...
> 
> Ça fait un bout de temps maintenant que je me demande à quoi sert le "&feature=player_embedded" à la fin d'une vidéo Youtube, à part faire une url super longue...


C'est quand tu cliques sur une vidéo Youtube postée sur un forum pour la lire directement sur leur site, ça signifie qu'elle était "embedded", soit "exportée" (ou intégrée) sur un site/forum.

Enfin je crois.

----------


## Zouuu

Vous parlez politique à la rédac' de temps en temps ?

----------


## Froyok

Question : le couly strip, qui ma foi m'intéresse beaucoup, les 27€ que je vois sur la page d'achat contiennent déjà les frais de port ? 
Quand j'essaye de l'acheter je ne vois pas de changement de prix ou d'indication des frais de port.

----------


## Detox

> Question : le couly strip, qui ma foi m'intéresse beaucoup, les 27€ que je vois sur la page d'achat contiennent déjà les frais de port ? 
> Quand j'essaye de l'acheter je ne vois pas de changement de prix ou d'indication des frais de port.





> Et pour les 100 premières commandes, les frais de port sont offerts !

----------


## Froyok

Ha cool, merci pour l'info !  ::lol::

----------


## chtiprof

Salut la redac....

J'ai acheté ce week-end le dernier cpc hardware qui pour le coup a tapé en plein dans mes attentes du moment, notamment pour les prises cpl. J'aurai aimé un comparatif pour le coup (mais j'ai maté celui des numériques qui m'aide pas mal). J'ai actuellement 2 pack de liveplug 85mbits. J'ai réussi à les faire fonctionner individuellement (et non pas par paire, orange bridant cette fonctionalité). J'ai toutefois de gros problèmes de chargement (c'est que 85mbits c'est peu) pour la liaison tv 3d connecté en ligne ou le lecteur bluray3d.
J'entreprend de changer mes prises cpl pour des 500. Qu'en pensez-vous ? (les 200 seraient-ils suffisants ou pas ? Faut-il attendre la nouvelle norme homeplug av2 ? que valent des produits comme ceci : http://www.clubic.com/reseau-informa...-ethernet.html pour brancher plusieurs éléments au même endroit (ou vaut-il mieux en prendre 3 séparés ? )

----------


## DJCot

> Salut la redac....
> 
> J'ai acheté ce week-end le dernier cpc hardware qui pour le coup a tapé en plein dans mes attentes du moment, notamment pour les prises cpl. J'aurai aimé un comparatif pour le coup (mais j'ai maté celui des numériques qui m'aide pas mal). J'ai actuellement 2 pack de liveplug 85mbits. J'ai réussi à les faire fonctionner individuellement (et non pas par paire, orange bridant cette fonctionalité). J'ai toutefois de gros problèmes de chargement (c'est que 85mbits c'est peu) pour la liaison tv 3d connecté en ligne ou le lecteur bluray3d.
> J'entreprend de changer mes prises cpl pour des 500. Qu'en pensez-vous ? (les 200 seraient-ils suffisants ou pas ? Faut-il attendre la nouvelle norme homeplug av2 ? que valent des produits comme ceci : http://www.clubic.com/reseau-informa...-ethernet.html pour brancher plusieurs éléments au même endroit (ou vaut-il mieux en prendre 3 séparés ? )


Ton post aurait plus sa place dans le topic des questions réponses, mais comme ça suit un article de CPC H  ::P: 

A ta place, j'attendrai pour les kits à 500 car la norme n'est pas finalisée. Donc des kits de 2 marques différentes pourraient utiliser des technologies ou des cryptages différents, et ne se verront pas, ce qui peut être chiant dans un réseau car obligation de mettre autant de kits différents sur une box que tu as de marques de kits...

Pour la prise que tu présentes, pourquoi ne pas tout brancher sur la box directement ? J'ai pas compris l'intérêt d'une multiprise comme ça, si tes 3 PC/box sont à proximité de la prise de courant, il sont donc à portée de câble Ethernet.

----------


## ELOdry

Faut-il s'attendre à un packaging Couly Strips + abo ou réabo à prix défiant toutes concurrences? 

Parce qu'y a un mec dont l'abonnement se termine justement dans un mois ici.

----------


## fenrhir

Avez-vous prévu de forcer Netsabes et Pipomantis à jouer à tous les jeux PC qu'ils ont testé sur console, juste pour qu'ils comprennent ?

----------


## TheToune

> Avez-vous prévu de forcer Netsabes et Pipomantis à jouer à tous les jeux PC qu'ils ont testé sur console, juste pour qu'ils comprennent ?


Tu tape un peu à côté si tu prend Netsabes et Pipomantis pour des joueurs exclusifs consoles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Netsabes est pas mal PC si je ne m'abuse...
Ou alors c'est par masochisme qu'il va sur Nofrag  ::ninja::

----------


## reveur81

Dr.Loser se charge des tests. Pour le reste, c'est que des reprises de communiqués en prenant un ton méchant et blasé. Pas besoin de jouer pour ça  ::ninja:: .

Qui aime bien, châtie bien.

----------


## DJCot

Je viens de commander les strips de Couly, et une question me taraude.

J'ai changé d'adresse depuis mon inscription et je ne vois aucune possibilité de supprimer l'adresse existante liée à mon compte dans la partie Facturation (j'ai déclaré ma nouvelle tout de même pour les strips du père Couly).

Ai-je raté quelque chose dans la partie Mon compte, ou est-ce une chose faisable uniquement par un admin ?

----------


## chtiprof

> Ton post aurait plus sa place dans le topic des questions réponses, mais comme ça suit un article de CPC H 
> 
> A ta place, j'attendrai pour les kits à 500 car la norme n'est pas finalisée. Donc des kits de 2 marques différentes pourraient utiliser des technologies ou des cryptages différents, et ne se verront pas, ce qui peut être chiant dans un réseau car obligation de mettre autant de kits différents sur une box que tu as de marques de kits...
> 
> Pour la prise que tu présentes, pourquoi ne pas tout brancher sur la box directement ? J'ai pas compris l'intérêt d'une multiprise comme ça, si tes 3 PC/box sont à proximité de la prise de courant, il sont donc à portée de câble Ethernet.


Parce que ma box a besoin d'une arrivée téléphonique pour l'adsl et que ma tv et le lecteur bluray sont dans mon salon qui n'a pas de prise téléphonique donc qui ne me permettent pas d'être à proximité de la box ^^.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Netsabes est pas mal PC si je ne m'abuse...
> Ou alors c'est par masochisme qu'il va sur Nofrag


Nofrag on y va forcément un peu par masochisme.

----------


## atrepaul

Comment vous gérez les droits d'auteur sur les photos débiles que vous utilisez pour illustrer les news ?

C'est galère de retrouver les ayants droit, le photographe, voire même la personne photographiée car elle a un droit a l'image (dans les JT ils floutent pour éviter les problemes).
J'imagine que vous n'avez pas les moyens de payer un icono et un juriste (Grand Maitre B ?) pour se farcir toute cette paperasse.

----------


## Bah

> Comment vous gérez les droits d'auteur sur les photos débiles que vous utilisez pour illustrer les news ?
> 
> C'est galère de retrouver les ayants droit, le photographe, voire même la personne photographiée car elle a un droit a l'image (dans les JT ils floutent pour éviter les problemes).
> J'imagine que vous n'avez pas les moyens de payer un icono et un juriste (Grand Maitre B ?) pour se farcir toute cette paperasse.


A priori je dirais banque d'images libre de droits ou banque d'images à laquelle tu paies un forfait pour t'abonner et utiliser les images mises à dispo (plus ou moins d'images selon l'abonnement que tu prends).

----------


## GrandFather

> A priori je dirais banque d'images libre de droits ou banque d'images à laquelle tu paies un forfait pour t'abonner et utiliser les images mises à dispo (plus ou moins d'images selon l'abonnement que tu prends).


Si c'est effectivement cela j'en veux bien les coordonnées alors, parce que c'est du lourd. Mention spéciale aux illustrations des news Hardware...  ::O:

----------


## TiNitro

rhaa mais la question a déjà été posée, faut relire les 150 pages d'avant là (passsque moi j'ai la flemme de le faire). Dans mon souvenir banque d'images payante...

----------


## atrepaul

> rhaa mais la question a déjà été posée, faut relire les 150 pages d'avant là (passsque moi j'ai la flemme de le faire). Dans mon souvenir banque d'images payante...


Je viens de refaire une recherche (la premiere fois je n'avais rien trouvé), et je trouve ceci :



> Nous utilisons effectivement des banques de photos libres de droits (environ 1 dollars la photo) pour les illustrations du mag et certaines autres du site. Mais il est impossible de le faire systématiquement. On fait donc comme tout le monde, on utilise ce qui existe sur internet et qui ne comporte pas de mention du genre 'utilisation interdite', mais de manière la plus modérée possible.
> A titre d'exemple, la photo du film "Space Cowboys" est une photo de production, donc libre d'utilisation.


Ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...%A9es-en-illus

----------


## TiNitro

Ah voilà, me disais bien aussi ...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Le prochain CPC Hardware est-il prévu avant noël  ::huh:: 
Merci  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

D’ailleurs s’il y a un petit comparatif d’appareils photos je suis preneur. Le dossier du numéro 10 fait envie  :tired: .

----------


## Wobak

C'était pas prévu, si tu veux t'acheter un appareil, le meilleur conseil c'est d'aller ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/19...-Mat%C3%A9riel

Je vais déjà finir de relire et vous filer la dernière page qu'on a fait sauter, un petit comparatif des logiciels de traitement de base, et un petit encadré sur le forum.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je sais pasi si ça a déjà était fait, mais avez vous déjà pensé à  un dossier qui  serait un article synthèse sur "le jeu vidéo dans les autres pays".
En gros,les pays qui ont une censure plus sévère que la notre, ceux qui ont un budget jeu plus ou moins cher,etc.

Cela fait un peu article statistiques mais ça pourrait être intéressant.

----------


## Mastaba

purée Artemis ca a l' air fantastique!
C' est ce à quoi devrait ressembler un véritable MMO Star Trek!!!
Avec des combats entres flottes entières!  :Bave: 
wolf359 ::wub:: 
la guerre avec le Dominion  ::o:

----------


## TiNitro

wtf ?

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

La NDA de SWTOR est levée (Pas entièrement en faite) pour la presse. Canard pc a t-il reçu une invitation pour tester ce MMO ou EA continue de bouder le magazine?

----------


## O.Boulon

On fait la prochaine couv' desssus.

----------


## Conan3D

On peut savoir qui s'occupe de tester PayDay?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un homotestus

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

> On fait la prochaine couv' desssus.


Cool! J'ai hâte de lire les 1er avis!

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Faire une couv' sur un jeu que vous allez noté en négatif ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Perdu Canard PC ne note mas les MMO.

Mais ils vont faire un bon test (négatif).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pourquoi négatif ? C'est si mauvais que ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est chouette joué en solo.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pourquoi négatif ? C'est si mauvais que ça ?


A vrai dire ça fait tellement longtemps qu'il le prépare que forcement il y aura de la déception dessus.Mais si j'ai bien compris se serait un gros kotor MMO mais pas trop.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> C'est chouette joué en solo.


Ouch, ça donne envie !  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

En fait c'est un RPG où les gens se connectent pour te regarder faire tes quêtes.

----------


## Voldain

C'est toujours dans les tuyaux l'édition du jeu de carte CPC?

----------


## Conan3D

> C'est toujours dans les tuyaux l'édition du jeu de carte CPC?


Et le développement du jeu vidéo?  :Emo:

----------


## albany

Et un partenariat avec Bouygues pour construire des cages à lapins tant que vous y êtes  ::wub::  :^_^:

----------


## Voldain

> Et un partenariat avec Bouygues pour construire des cages à lapins tant que vous y êtes


Y'a vraiment un jeu de carte CPC dont half avait fait une adaptation en jeu vidéo.
Boulon (je crois, en tout cas un membre de la rédac') avait parler d'une version boite haut de gamme du jeu de cartes comme un vrai jeu de société quoi.

----------


## olih

> Y'a vraiment un jeu de carte CPC dont half avait fait une adaptation en jeu vidéo.
> Boulon (je crois, en tout cas un membre de la rédac') avait parler d'une version boite haut de gamme du jeu de cartes comme un vrai jeu de société quoi.


C'était Sebum l'adaptation.

----------


## Conan3D

> Y'a vraiment un jeu de carte CPC dont half avait fait une adaptation en jeu vidéo.
> Boulon (je crois, en tout cas un membre de la rédac') avait parler d'une version boite haut de gamme du jeu de cartes comme un vrai jeu de société quoi.


Avec le fric de la BD de Couly, peut être?  :Bave:

----------


## Voldain

Vu comment Boulon pense qu'ils vont mettre un certain temps pour rentrer dans leurs frais je crois pas.

----------


## Nicolus

> C'est chouette joué en solo.


Un Kotor avec des features de MMO.

De toute façon ça fera débat. Un MMO SW c'est tellement chargé d'attente  que  personne ne sera réellement satisfait.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ya déjà eu une sorte de "gaming live" ou "chez marcus" façon cpc?

Faire des vidéos sur des jeux est un concept très à la mode en ce moment(joueur du grenier,etc), alors je pensais que ça pourrait être sympa.

----------


## Voldain

Ouais on a eu Boulon qui mange du PQ en jouant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un Kotor avec des features de MMO.
> 
> De toute façon ça fera débat. Un MMO SW c'est tellement chargé d'attente  que  personne ne sera réellement satisfait.


Certes mais bon...Si c'est effectivement un MMO qui s'apprécie mieux en jouant solo euh...Y'a comme un gros souci. 
L'idée d'un Kotor 3 déguisé pour s'éclater seul ne me dérange pas (au contraire) mais si faut payer un abonnement pour en profiter, boarf...

---------- Post added at 09h51 ---------- Previous post was at 09h51 ----------




> Ouais on a eu Boulon qui mange du PQ en jouant.


Du Lotus Trèfle triple épaisseur en plus.
Heureusement qu'il avait une bouteille de détergent pour faire couler.

----------


## kenshironeo

En même temps, on pourrait dire que dans certains mmo, les joueurs ne jouent ensemble que de façon illusoire(come dans Wow où tu supportes les coéquipiers des donjons aléatoires,où les gens n'aiment pas se parler,etc)

Un mmorpg doit aussi savoir proposer du contenu à la carte à mon sens.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah c'est quand même un peu stupide. Un MMO c'est pour jouer à plusieurs, sinon ça n'a pas d'intérêt.
Après faut garder des petits trucs à faire en solo pour patienter entre deux aventures en groupe, mais ce n'est pas l'intérêt de ce genre de jeux...

----------


## GrandFather

> Bah c'est quand même un peu stupide. Un MMO c'est pour jouer à plusieurs, sinon ça n'a pas d'intérêt.


Non, pas nécessairement. Des jeux comme Guild Wars proposent une expérience solo intéressante en plus de la possibilité de jouer en groupe.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui, mais tu payes pas pas ton obole par mois sur GW.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Voilà. GW t'as pas d'abonnement, et le jeu est en partie pensé solo grâce aux mercenaires.
Après la richesse du jeu ne se dévoile qu'avec d'autres joueurs, je pense qu'on sera d'accord.
Si SWO sort sans abonnement ce sera une autre histoire, mais je doute que ce soit prévu. Va falloir le rentabiliser ce jeu...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je conseille a tous de relire l'excellent dossier de CPC "WOW a t'il tué le MMO" pour se donner une idée du défi de EA sur ce coup là.

----------


## TheToune

Ouais et puis il y a surtout les déclarations de certains développeurs qui avait quitté le navire en déclarant que la seule chose de potable dans ce MMO SW c’était la musique ...

----------


## Aghora

> Certes mais bon...Si c'est effectivement un MMO qui s'apprécie mieux en jouant solo euh...Y'a comme un gros souci. 
> L'idée d'un Kotor 3 déguisé pour s'éclater seul ne me dérange pas (au contraire) mais si faut payer un abonnement pour en profiter, boarf...


En même temps on t'as pas trop vu sur le topic concerné si ?
Tu devrais savoir aussi que la plupart des joueurs de MMO sont déraisonnables au point de payer un abonnement pour avoir envie de jouer solo à un jeu multi, y compris pour les MMORPG. J'ai plusieurs potes qui sont dans ce cas là : ils font leurs quêtes dans leur coin, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils refusent de jouer à deux quand il faut aider ou quand ils ont besoin d'aide mais ne s'arrêtent pas de jouer si ils trouvent personne, parce qu'ils s'éclatent quand même. Je suis un peu ce genre de joueurs (et ce que je fais de mon fric ne regarde que moi).  

Et puis vous avez pas tendance à surinterpréter la phrase "C'est chouette joué en solo" ? Ca veut juste dire ce que ça veut dire.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Parce qu'il faut passer régulièrement poster sur le topic du jeu pour avoir le droit  d'être curieux du résultat ? Je n'ai pas le droit de l'attendre, même faiblement, parce que je ne me manifeste pas ?
Et je ne fais pas partie de la plupart des joueurs de MMO désolé. Si je prend un abo c'est pour jouer avec des potes principalement, pas pour farmer tout seul et occasionnellement monter un groupe...Chacun son truc.
Enfin bref, si une faible critique comme ça t'énerves, j'ose pas imaginer ce que vont se prendre ceux critiquant le jeu en profondeur...Faut se détendre, j'ai pas traité SWO de grosse bouse que je sache.

----------


## Aghora

Cacao, je ne pense pas m'être énervé ici. Des avis qui enfoncent le jeu en profondeur, j'en ai lu beaucoup et je t'assure que mon mobilier est resté intact et que ma respiration avait le même rythme qu'une personne assise qui se fait chier au travail. 

C'est juste qu'on a l'impression que tu sais pas de quoi tu parles. 

Tu joues comme tu veux et ce que tu fais de ton argent ça te regarde, personne te fera un procès, mais cependant tu parles comme si ton cas était la seule et unique voie que le joueur doit suivre (c'est d'ailleurs pas la première fois que je peux lire ce genre de message). Mais c'est peut-être moi qui suis complètement paranoïaque et crétin aussi.
Tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça, c'est tout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais je m'en doute, c'est pour ça que je suis curieux de lire un article  plus étoffé. Mais jusque là les previews n'ont jamais été vraiment enthousiasmantes (ni vraiment mauvaises ), et depuis le temps qu'ils bossent dessus et claquent des millions j'ai un peu peur du résultat...
Fin bref, on verra bien  :;):

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Voui, vous fâchez pas pour si peu. Faites-vous un bécot, et qu'on n'en parle plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh je me contenterais d'une poignée de main ferme.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Comme le docteur pi.




Désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Yat-il déjà eu une enquête/reportage sur les pressions exercées par les éditeurs sur la presse du jeu vidéo?

Il serait intéressant d'avoir une vue d'ensemble dans un article nous indiquant qui finance quels grands magazines(je pense aux magazines anglophones, que beaucoup de gens accusent d'être vendus).

Et avez vous déjà subi des pressions du genre "mettez nous un 8 sur 10 minimum sur ce jeu sinon...(cela se produirait apparemment sur certains gros sites)

A savoir faire des difficultés pour l'accès à certaines infos si les notes sont trop basses, privilégier tel site plutôt que tel autre,etc.

En gros une plongée dans le "milieu" de la presse du jeu vidéo.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahaha.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Depuis l'affaire "Kane et Lynch" y'a rien eu de trop grave et tout va bien pour la presse de jeux vidéo  ::ninja::

----------


## Voldain

Nan mais ça intéresse vraiment les gens?

----------


## Conan3D

Ca pourrait être intéressant. Mais vu comme c'est présenté, ça ferait presque "Drogues, sexe, prostitution, corruption : Plongée dans le milieu de la presse vidéoludique française"

----------


## kenshironeo

Bah ça pourrait être intéressant de savoir si oui ou non des sites de tests de jeux sont influencés par des financements,directs ou indirects, et dans quelle mesure.

Et je suis persuadé qu'un article global et bien trash sur des "grands noms" avec une explication des pratiques, aurait un sacré succès(ce serait un article à sensation assez énorme)
Un reportage en mode "zone interdite" en quelque sorte."Ils s'appellent ign,eurogamer ou ipc gamer, ils font la pluie et le beau temps sur les notes des jeux vidéo, mais qui sont-ils vraiment? Sont-il bien objectifs? Nous avons mené l'enquête nous vous ferons découvrir les coulisses du milieu"

----------


## TheToune

Ouais ça serait super marrant qu'ils tapent gratis sur leur collègues et tout les gens avec qui ils travaillent quotidiennement.
C'est toujours très sain.

----------


## m4thi3u

Mais avec de la coke et des putes, t'entends?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais ça serait super marrant qu'ils tapent gratis sur leur collègues et tout les gens avec qui ils travaillent quotidiennement.
> C'est toujours très sain.


Sans compter les relations avec éditeurs/studios.
D'un autre coté y'a déjà eu mention de ce genre d'affaire (Dragon Age). Mais de là à pondre un dossier de ce genre.
Non le mieux reste d'évoquer quand le mag' subit des pressions, mais pas la peine d'aborder le sujet sur l'ensemble de la presse.

----------


## Chocolouf

> _"Bah ça pourrait être intéressant de savoir si oui ou non des sites de tests de jeux sont influencés par des financements,directs ou indirects, et dans quelle mesure."_
> 
> *Oui pourquoi pas.*
> 
> _"Et je suis persuadé qu'un article global et bien trash sur des "grands noms" avec une explication des pratiques, aurait un sacré succès(ce serait un article à sensation assez énorme)
> Un reportage en mode "zone interdite" en quelque sorte."Ils s'appellent ign,eurogamer ou ipc gamer, ils font la pluie et le beau temps sur les notes des jeux vidéo, mais qui sont-ils vraiment? Sont-il bien objectifs? Nous avons mené l'enquête nous vous ferons découvrir les coulisses du milieu""_
> 
> *Tout ce que le mot journalisme ne représente pas en fait ...*


Tu veux/souhaite que CanardPC, qui essaye tant bien que mal d'être un modèle de journalisme, aille tapiner dans le milieu des torche-culs du style Paris Match, Zone interdite, JT du 20h de TF1 et consorts mais c'est justement à cause de ces guignols que l'information et le journalisme sont de plus en plus cantonnés à faire dans le spectaculaire et le "direct" plutôt que le réfléchit, la prise de distance et la vérification des sources.

----------


## t4nk

> Sans compter les relations avec éditeurs/studios.
> D'un autre coté y'a déjà eu mention de ce genre d'affaire (Dragon Age). Mais de là à pondre un dossier de ce genre.
> Non le mieux reste d'évoquer quand le mag' subit des pressions, mais pas la peine d'aborder le sujet sur l'ensemble de la presse.


Et Fallout 3 aussi, entre autre.

Tu as tout à fait raison : pourquoi remuer la merde alors qu'elle a fini par retombée au fond ? Ce n'est pas comme si la rédac n'était pas du genre à se priver de nous dire qui leur fait des coups de pression au moment où ils les subissent.

----------


## kenshironeo

Parce que peut-être que si ça faisait suffisamment de bruit, les répercussions seraient tellement énormes que ça bouleverserait les politiques des sites et que cela amorcerait une rupture.
Après tout le journalisme ne  se soucie pas du politiquement correct et tout peut-être dévoilé au nom de la liberté d'expression et de la quête de vérité.(dans le cadre de la loi bien sûr)

Si demain dans le domaine sportif un magazine dénonce une organisation et prouve qu'elle a tendance a passer l'éponge sur les contrôles anti-dopages,  que les tests sont trafiqués,etc, personne ne reprochera au magazine d'avoir fait éclater la vérité.
Autre exemple,quand on parle des pressions qu'exercent les grandes surfaces sur les distributeurs, personne ne s'en plaint.

Après je comprends les risques et répercussions que ce genre d'article peut avoir en terme de conséquences dans les relations avec les éditeurs,etc.

Bien entendu nous ne sommes pas dupes pour la plupart de ce qui se passe dans les évaluations des tests par les grosses sociétés, mais cette suggestion part du principe qu'il ne faut jamais hésiter,quelques soient les circonstances, à mettre le spieds dans le plat et à faire grand bruit des non-dits.(bon ça fait peut-être un peu hautain pour un sujet aussi anodin^^)

Enfin c'était juste une suggestion comme une autre,mais dans mon esprit ça ne posait pas de problème parce que le journaliste peut se servir de sa plume comme d'une épée.

----------


## Voldain

Perso j'achète CPC pour les tests des jeux vidéos et les dessins rigolos :/

----------


## ToneLune

Bonjour ! Je pense qu'on vous a posé cette question mille fois mais vraiment impossible de mettre la main sur une solution, donc je la repose ... D'ailleurs ça serait bien une petite FAQ pour regrouper toutes les questions redondantes.  ::): 

Donc, j'ai pris un abonnement de 6 mois en plus de Couly Strip, finis les tours et retours chez le buraliste du coin t'incitant à prendre trois paquet de clope avec parce qu'on prends pas la carte en dessous de 20€ ... Bref, tout ça pour savoir si je vais recevoir le numéro 243 chez moi où si l'abonnement commencera à partir de 245 ? Au mieux si c'est techniquement faisable, il faudrait le préciser dans notre compte utilisateur sur le site.  :;): 

Voilà, merci !

----------


## Highlander

Comme ça ?

----------


## ToneLune

Ton message a provoqué une violente honte sur moi, donc je ne te remercie pas. Mieux, je te chie dans les bottes.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La zen attitude n'est plus ce qu'elle était  ::P: .

---------- Post added at 17h33 ---------- Previous post was at 17h25 ----------

J'ai une question très indiscrète : c'est quoi le boulot de Miguel ? Je n'arrive pas à croire que vous soyiez désorganisés au point d'avoir un mec passant 100% de son temps à réexpédier des mags non reçu ou à lécher des timbres pour les poser encore dégoulinant de bave sur des _Couly Strips_.

Parfois j'en viens à me dire que le Miguel, comme la cuillère, n'existe pas et est une fonction allouée à un membre au hasard de la rédaction (puni pour n'avoir pas touillé correctement le café de Casque, ou alors en fonction de la charge de travail du moment).

----------


## Euklif

Fut un temps, il était question d'un dossier "combien coute un jeu vidéo", avec localisation & compagnie. Trop vaste vu la taille du mag (soit mort)? Trop générique ou spécifique en fonction du titre pour être intéressant (toujours mort)? Ou juste oublié (encore mort)? Bref, le projet est-il mort ^^?

----------


## Lugmi

Deux questions, une plutôt rapide et l'autre moins.
Je vois pas mal de personnes sur le fofo annonçant leur achat de l'album de Couly, et Boulon disait penser ne pas rentrer dans les frais avant un certain temps. Vous avez une marge si faible que ça sur le livre, ou vous pensez ne pas en vendre des tonnes ?

Sinon, une question un peu plus technique... Comment gérez vous vos bouclages ? 
Pas d'un point de vue débauche, luxure et rails de cif, mais plus d'un point de vue "technique".
Je crois me souvenir avoir lu quelque part que vous utilisiez une logiciel du type XPress ou équivalent pour gérer tout ça. Je bosse pour un concurrent, mais avoue ne pas connaître des masses le fonctionnement des autres outils.  ::ninja::  Vous rentrez vos articles sous un formulaire quelconque avant de l'importer dans vos pages ou Monsieur Chat jongle avec les copier/coller comme une divinité hindoue ?
Qui s'occupe des sorties de pages, vérification des pdfs de plaques, placement des pubs, fabrication, "photogravure", envois à l'imprimeur, liaison avec celui-ci, etc ? 
Je sais que notamment pour la pqr et des magazines plus "imposants", il y a tout une section "rédaction technique" qui prends le relais sur ces points, avec un/une rédac chef technique, mais j'ai un léger doute quant à la présence d'une telle organisation chez vous (les murs sont pas extensibles). 
La pauvre Sonia s'occupe de tout ça ?

----------


## keulz

> J'ai une question très indiscrète : c'est quoi le boulot de Miguel ? Je n'arrive pas à croire que vous soyiez désorganisés au point d'avoir un mec passant 100% de son temps à réexpédier des mags non reçu ou à lécher des timbres pour les poser encore dégoulinant de bave sur des _Couly Strips_.
> 
> Parfois j'en viens à me dire que le Miguel, comme la cuillère, n'existe pas et est une fonction allouée à un membre au hasard de la rédaction (puni pour n'avoir pas touillé correctement le café de Casque, ou alors en fonction de la charge de travail du moment).


Ça doit être ça, vu que c'est maria qui s'occupe des enveloppes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Prévoyez-vous un test de The Missing Link, le DLC de DX:HR?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que vous avez eu un aperçu de I'am Alive ?

----------


## r2djbeuh

tiens, petite question qui m'est venue en lisant le "a venir" sur ATC/syndicate :
Y'a-t'il eut un jeu que vous aviez vu en développement et qui a subit un changement d'orientation total entre la preview et la sortie (passage d'un fps à un rts, etc. ?)

----------


## Conan3D

> tiens, petite question qui m'est venue en lisant le "a venir" sur ATC/syndicate :
> Y'a-t'il eut un jeu que vous aviez vu en développement et qui a subit un changement d'orientation total entre la preview et la sortie (passage d'un fps à un rts, etc. ?)


Borderlands, le design a complètement changé de bord.

----------


## DJCot

> Borderlands, le design a complètement changé de bord.


Je crois que la question portait plus sur le gameplay. Même si tu n'as pas tort  :;):

----------


## Projet 154

> tiens, petite question qui m'est venue en lisant le "a venir" sur ATC/syndicate :
> Y'a-t'il eut un jeu que vous aviez vu en développement et qui a subit un changement d'orientation total entre la preview et la sortie (passage d'un fps à un rts, etc. ?)



Halo : Combat Evolved.

De WikiHalo :




> Au début, Halo était proposé comme un RTS à la Halo Wars, mais est finalement devenu un FPS.
> Dans les premières vidéos de 1999 à 2000, le design de départ est loin de celui actuel, autant pour les Élites que pour le Master Chief ...
> Dans la Demo à l'E3, le joueur incarnait un Marine plutôt que le Master Chief qui lui était carrément un robot, et pas le super soldat en armure que nous connaissons actuellement...


Et Wikipedia :



> On July 21, 1999, during the Macworld Conference & Expo, Steve Jobs announced that Halo would be released for Mac OS and Windows simultaneously. Before this public announcement, game industry journalists under a non-disclosure agreement had previewed the game in a private showing during E3 1999, and were reportedly amazed. Bungie Studios later stated an even earlier development build of the game centered on real-time strategy and was "basically Myth in a sci-fi universe."
> 
> At E3 2000, the first trailer of Halo was well-received. The version shown there differed greatly from the one exhibited previously, marking the first major overhaul in the game's development. At this point, Halo was a third-person action game, in which a transport starship crashlands on a mysterious ring world that orbits a star. Early versions of Covenant aliens appear in great numbers and loot what they can, and war erupts between them and the humans. Unable to match the technologically advanced alien race, the humans on the ring world resort to guerrilla warfare. This version of the game featured Halo-specific fauna, which were later dropped because of design difficulties and the creatures' "detract[ion] from the surprise, drama and impact of the Flood."
> 
> As rumors had predicted, Microsoft announced on June 19, 2000 that it had acquired Bungie Studios. Halo became an exclusive game for Microsoft's Xbox video game console, and Bungie Studios rewrote the game's engine, heavily altering its presentation and turning it into a first-person shooter. [...]

----------


## Bah

Y'a Elemental aussi, à la base ça devait être jouable, ils ont complètement changé cette orientation à la release...

----------


## DJCot

> Y'a Elemental aussi, à la base ça devait être jouable, ils ont complètement changé cette orientation à la release...


 ::XD::

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Borderlands, le design a complètement changé de bord.


Merci pour la réponse, t'a plus d'éléments pour étayer ? Genre on peut encore trouver de images de l'ancien design ? 



> Je crois que la question portait plus sur le gameplay. Même si tu n'as pas tort


 Ouais, je me posais plus la question par rapport au gameplay.

----------


## abelthorne

> Merci pour la réponse, t'a plus d'éléments pour étayer ? Genre on peut encore trouver de images de l'ancien design ?


Il y a un article là : http://gdc.gamespot.com/story/625325...r-style-change
En fouillant un peu dans les liens de celui-ci, on en trouve un autre avec quelques captures : http://www.gamespot.com/news/6194246...he-borderlands

----------


## viveleletsi

Petite question, voulant m'abonner à ce magasine je regarde le prix pour un an : 78€. Habitant en suisse je cherche sur google et je tombe sur le site de notre poste qui m'indique 137.6 CHF sachant que l'euro est à 1.2 CHF, je m'étonne quand même du prix du magasine..
 1.2*78€ =93.6 CHF, il y a une différence assez énorme. Est-ce du à l'importateur, la poste?

Edit: le lien du prix pour la suisste : http://www.press-shop.ch/mdsch/fr/sh...anard-pc,9874/

----------


## Bah

Passe pas par le site de la poste, passe directement par CPC tu payeras en Euros.

----------


## Scorbut

Depuis que ma copine m'a fait remarquer les erreurs de compositions dans votre maquette, je ne vois que ça.
L'autoriseriez-vous à venir faire un tour chez vous pour qu'elle vous montre ses griefs ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Passage en mode prétention maximum activé.

----------


## DJCot

> Depuis que ma copine m'a fait remarquer les erreurs de compositions dans votre maquette, je ne vois que ça.
> L'autoriseriez-vous à venir faire un tour chez vous pour qu'elle vous montre ses griefs ?





> Passage en mode prétention maximum activé.


J'eus failli lire _pénétration_ et non _prétention_  :Bave:   ::ninja:: 

Où y a-t-ils des erreurs de compositions dans CPC ?  ::o:

----------


## Scorbut

Non, justement c'est pas le but. Elle trouve dommage qu'il y ait ces petites erreurs car cela dessert le contenu et que ce sont des choses facilement corrigeables.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais elle a pas un travail où elle pourrait apporter son éclairage aux gens ?

----------


## Scorbut

> J'eus failli lire _pénétration_ et non _prétention_  
> 
> Où y a-t-ils des erreurs de compositions dans CPC ?


Les intertitres sur plusieurs lignes qui se chevauchent, certains ne sont pas alignés sur la grille. Les titres des news hard sont tous ancrés à gauche sauf un qui est centré et d'autres choses.

---------- Post added at 17h52 ---------- Previous post was at 17h40 ----------




> Mais elle a pas un travail où elle pourrait apporter son éclairage aux gens ?


Pas encore. Mais elle remarque très facilement ce genre de petits défauts auxquels peu de gens font attention.

C'est vrai que ça peut paraître prétentieux mais ce n'est pas du tout son genre.

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as conscience que çaveut rien dire ton truc.
En tout cas, ça fait bien marrer les maquettistes.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de proposition qui passe pour de l'extrême prétention sur un forum tandis que c'est généralement accueuilli de manière bienveillante en MP...

----------


## Harvester

Honnêtement j'avais pris ça pour une excuse pour visiter la rédac en mettant en avant une jeune fille innocente  ::):

----------


## Detox

Je trouve que ça manque de Calibri.

----------


## Lugmi

> Je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de proposition qui passe pour de l'extrême prétention sur un forum tandis que c'est généralement accueuilli de manière bienveillante en MP...


Ou plus simplement illustré par des exemples, sans proposer directement une visite.

----------


## ducon

> Je trouve que ça manque de Calibri.


Et moi de Comic sans.

----------


## Scorbut

> Je pense que c'est typiquement le genre de proposition qui passe pour de l'extrême prétention sur un forum tandis que c'est généralement accueuilli de manière bienveillante en MP...


Oui c'est vrai. Mais comme la rédaction est ouverte aux critiques constructives, je me suis dit que ça passerait vu qu'à chaque numéros quelques lecteurs se plaignent du style de certains rédacteurs (entre autres choses).
Je dis pas que la maquette de CPC est mauvaise dans son ensemble, je trouve juste qu'il y a quelques éléments qui pourraient être corrigés pour rendre le canard meilleur.

Je suis désolé si j'ai pu avoir l'air prétentieux, mais ce n'était pas mon intention.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> et moi de comic sans. http://i.imgur.com/mxrwd.gif


comic saaaans!!!

----------


## TheToune

Mon chat fait vachement bien caca dans sa caisse si ça vous intéresse je peu vous l'amener pour que'il montre à Monsieur chat comment il faut faire!

----------


## Chan

Oui mais est ce qu'il fait des maquettes ton chat (autrement qu'avec ses excréments bien sûr) ?

----------


## TheToune

Non!  Mais il fait vrr vrr vrr quand tu le caresse ! C'est un chouette chat,ses conseils sont à prendre au sérieux !

----------


## Chan

Il fait bien le bruit du lecteur dvd en tout cas, gardes le, c'est une valeur sûre !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais évite de lui insérer des DVD tout de même...Passe au Blu-Ray.

----------


## keulz

> T'as conscience que çaveut rien dire ton truc.
> En tout cas, ça fait bien marrer les maquettistes.


Et si on fait pleurer ceux qui relisent pour corriger, on prend des points ou on passe pour un gros con ?

----------


## albany

> Et si on fait pleurer ceux qui relisent pour corriger, on prend des points ou on passe pour un gros con ?


Personne ne relit, surtout les textes de Boulon, à moins de trouver un goth à tendance suicidaire pour ça.

----------


## Jolaventur

Skyrim sera testé dans 244?

----------


## ben_beber

> J'ai une question très indiscrète : c'est quoi le boulot de Miguel ? (...)
> 
> Parfois j'en viens à me dire que le Miguel, comme la cuillère, n'existe pas et est une fonction allouée à un membre au hasard de la rédaction (puni pour n'avoir pas touillé correctement le café de Casque, ou alors en fonction de la charge de travail du moment).


Je me permets de revenir sur cette remarque que je trouve proprement scandaleuse (bien que maladroite et sans vice, je pense).

Miguel existe vraiment, car si je ne me trompe pas, on trouve son nom apposé en toute fin de magazine en face de la ligne : service abonnement, dans la colonne grise réservée aux informations légales. Je suppose par ailleurs que son boulot est loin d'être négligeable, surtout depuis que CanardPc a furieusement mis le hola sur la longue tradition d'emplois fictifs qui émaillait les débuts du journal (on se demandait tous où passait la thune).

Pour connaître moi même un "miguel" hispano-latino, j'en profite également pour apporter une précision sur ce prénom (l’intéressé confirmera de lui même) ; bien que cela s'écrive Miguel, il est fortement conseillé de prononcer MigOUel.

Le diminitutif associé est "Migou", comme dans Le Migou.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Skyrim sera testé dans 244?


AHAHAHAHAHHA.
Comme si Bethesda envoyait des versions de ses jeux PC avant la sortie.
Elle est bien bonne.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je me permets de revenir sur cette remarque que je trouve proprement scandaleuse (bien que maladroite et sans vice, je pense).


Sa formulation était sensée être humoristique et contenir sa propre négation.
Comme dans :
_Parfois j'en viens à me dire que les gens sur ce forum ont besoin d'un nouvel arbitre de l'humour._

----------


## ben_beber

> Parfois j'en viens à me dire que les gens sur ce forum ont besoin d'un nouvel arbitre de l'humour.


La subtilité est une arme à double tranchant sur internet, sache que je ne te voulais pas malice, et que ta remarque s'applique également à mon post, qui n'est pas vraiment à prendre au premier degré (comme presque tous mes posts d'ailleurs, sauf ceux où j'exige la restitution de la couronne au Duc d'Orléans).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai du rater un épisode mais il y avait bien un Marcel Manche-Longues à un moment non ? Je ne le vois plus.

----------


## Eurok

Est-ce que Maria Kalash aura le droit un jour de tester un vrai jeu (dans le sens "qui n'est ni un casual ni un point & click") ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tu voudrais qu'on la force à tester un jeu d'un genre qu'elle n'aime pas ?

Ah tiens, y'a qu'à lui refiler Modern Warfare 3.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lugmi

> Tu voudrais qu'on la force à tester un jeu d'un genre qu'elle n'aime pas ?
> 
> Ah tiens, y'a qu'à lui refiler Modern Warfare 3.


C'est pas un point & click, Mordern Warfare ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> AHAHAHAHAHHA.
> Comme si Bethesda envoyait des versions de ses jeux PC avant la sortie.
> Elle est bien bonne.


Tu es pourtant coutumier de l'humour de Jolav'.

----------


## Blackogg

> AHAHAHAHAHHA.
> Comme si Bethesda envoyait des versions de ses jeux PC avant la sortie.
> Elle est bien bonne.


Publiez seulement le test dans Console mag dans ce cas.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est-ce que Maria Kalash aura le droit un jour de tester un vrai jeu (dans le sens "qui n'est ni un casual ni un point & click") ?


Elle maîtrise à fond les P&C et le Casual, et c'est clairement la meilleure personne pour parler de ce genre de jeux dans le magazine.
Par contre, elle a encore des lacunes dans les autres genres. Alors, elle travaille ses classiques en piochant dans l'armoire magique pour avoir la culture ludique nécessaire et pouvoir juger d'autres styles.
On est pas là pour vous donner un spectacle de cirque genre "Une Femme vs le FPS le plus Hardcore de tous les temps". Mais si ça vous tente, d'autres le font.
Nous, on est là pour vous donner un point de vue intéressant et valide sur un jeu.
Et pour ça, faut avoir un référentiel, savoir où chercher, avoir une idée de l'histoire du gameplay critiqué.

Mais, elle ne devrait pas tarder à s'attaquer à de nouveaux univers.

----------


## Ymnargue

Une série de questions qui me taraudent depuis quelques temps : Comment devient-on modérateur sur ce forum ? Est-ce qu'il y a des élections ? Les modérateurs doivent-ils postuler quelque part ? Sont-ils désigné arbitrairement ? Si oui, par qui ? Y' a-t-il régulièrement des remplacements de modérateurs absents/incompétents ou simplement désirant prendre leur retraite ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## O.Boulon

Arbitrairement.
On étudie leurs messages, on regarde ce qu'ils lisent comme auteurs...
Et on ne prend jamais les gens qui expriment le désir de devenir modérateurs, tout simplement parce que ce sont ceux qui ont le plus de risques de devenir des modos tyrans.

----------


## Ymnargue

> on regarde ce qu'ils lisent comme auteurs...


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que je te hais de plus en plus. 


Sinon merci pour ta réponse. Le système est pas mal. J'aime l'arbitraire. 
Je me disais bien n'avoir jamais vu un système d'élection. C'est pourri les élections de toute façon.

----------


## ben_beber

Vous désignez arbitrairement des gens qui n'expriment pas le souhait de devenir modos ?
ça sonne plutôt comme une malédiction dans ce cas (pour ce qui est de Kilfou, c'est bien mérité).

----------


## TiNitro

Modo c'est une malédiction, ça ne vous saute pas aux yeux ? Autant aller bosser comme assistante maternelle dans une école pour hyperactifs - malades du syndrome de la Tourette. Franchement, vous me faites (presque) tous bien rire, je viens tous les jours et je suis bien content que d'autres s'occupent de faire la police hein...

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est effectivement une malédiction.
Ca vous change dans le pire des sens et, perso, je suis bien content de ne plus rien avoir à faire avec ce genre de taf pourri.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> E. Alors, elle travaille ses classiques en piochant dans l'armoire magique pour avoir la culture ludique nécessaire et pouvoir juger d'autres styles.


C'est l'Armoire Magique contenant entre autre l'étagère "Jeux de merde" ?
Parce qu'une erreur est vite arrivée...




> Elle va perdre toute sa pureté avec vos jeux violents.


D'un autre côté quand on s'appelle Kalash... ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Elle va perdre toute sa pureté avec vos jeux violents.

----------


## Ymnargue

Mais en même temps on s'en fou non ? 
Elle teste vachement bien les P&C et il faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse.
Elle aime peut-être pas les FPS et les jeux de bagnole. Pourquoi la forcer à changer de style ?

Il a raison Boulon (putain, ça me fait mal d'écrire ça), il faut lui laisser le temps de tester les jeux qui l'intéressent et elle testera les jeux en fonction.
Si elle aime le casu et les P&C, tant mieux !

----------


## ben_beber

Peut être qu'elle a envie d'essayer autre chose de temps à autre aussi, sinon ses collègues masculins ne la laisserait certainement pas s'approcher de l'armoire à jeu  _ Attention misogynie d'un excellent niveau en approche _ sauf pour faire les poussières.

----------


## ducon

Hi hi, c’est pareil à la dÉsencyclopédie, les modérateurs sont choisis arbitrairement par les mégapontes.

Ha, finalement, pas gourage de fil. :-\

----------


## Euklif

> J'ai du rater un épisode mais il y avait bien un Marcel Manche-Longues à un moment non ? Je ne le vois plus.


Tiens, maintenant que t'en parle, vrai qu'il me semble pas l'avoir vu dans les deux avant dernier numéro.

----------


## O.Boulon

On lui a mis une balle dans la tête dans un terrain vague.

----------


## Eurok

> Elle maîtrise à fond les P&C et le Casual, et c'est clairement la meilleure personne pour parler de ce genre de jeux dans le magazine.
> Par contre, elle a encore des lacunes dans les autres genres. Alors, elle travaille ses classiques en piochant dans l'armoire magique pour avoir la culture ludique nécessaire et pouvoir juger d'autres styles.
> On est pas là pour vous donner un spectacle de cirque genre "Une Femme vs le FPS le plus Hardcore de tous les temps". Mais si ça vous tente, d'autres le font.
> Nous, on est là pour vous donner un point de vue intéressant et valide sur un jeu.
> Et pour ça, faut avoir un référentiel, savoir où chercher, avoir une idée de l'histoire du gameplay critiqué.
> 
> Mais, elle ne devrait pas tarder à s'attaquer à de nouveaux univers.


 Ultimate Alexandra Ledermann 25 par exemple ? 
On a l'impression que la seule testEUSE n'a pas le droit de tester les bons jeux, par exemple elle a quand même fait les 4 ou 5 Retour Vers le Futur mais vous ne lui avez même pas laissé Derrick.( D'un autre côté elle n'aurait pas résisté aux charme des deux policiers et sa note n'aurait pas été objective)

Plus sérieusement, merci pour la réponse, si elle aime ça et que c'est la plus qualifiée alors tout roule !

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est pas un point & click, Mordern Warfare ?


Non mais c'est casual.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On lui a mis une balle dans la tête dans un terrain vague.


A coup de airsoft ça a dû prendre un certain temps, non?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est-ce que Maria Kalash aura le droit un jour de tester un vrai jeu (dans le sens "qui n'est ni un casual ni un point & click") ?


Et après ça on lui donne le droit de vote et un salaire équivalent?

Messieurs, franchement...

----------


## Nacodaco

Et Hector badge of carnage ça pue ?  :tired: 

D'ailleurs elle a même réussi à me donner envie d'y jouer malgré le fait que ce sois en anglais  ::o:

----------


## Voldain

> Et après ça on lui donne le droit de vote et un salaire équivalent?
> 
> Messieurs, franchement...

----------


## t4nk

> http://i.imgur.com/mXRWd.gif


Merci, c'était très intéressant.

----------


## Conan3D

Ben après c'est Voldain quoi.

----------


## Voldain

Pardon. J'avais oublié que les blagues myso à la con faites plusieurs milliers de fois sur le forum dont la moitié par DJCot redevenaient marrantes quand c'était un rose qui la faisait.

----------


## t4nk

Ah ouais, parce qu'en plus tu ne comprends rien à rien, chapeau.

----------


## ducon

> myso


Comme la soupe ?

----------


## Conan3D

> Comme la soupe ? http://i.imgur.com/mXRWd.gif


 :Bave: ²

----------


## ben_beber

On peut réellement écrire à la rédaction concernant les petites annonces de Canard Protection Défense  ou faut passer par un autre biais ?

----------


## Conan3D

Tente toujours  ::trollface::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> On peut réellement écrire à la rédaction concernant les petites annonces de Canard Protection Défense  ou faut passer par un autre biais ?


Nan il faut passer directement à la rédac sans prévenir, mais je te conseille plutôt durant le bouclage quand même.

----------


## ben_beber

Bah, j'habite un peu loin pour tenter le passage à l'improviste, mais je suis sur qu'en prévenant un peu à l'avance mon déplacement, je serais bien accueilli. Les membres de la rédac Canard Protection Defense savent recevoir, je n'en doute pas.

----------


## TheToune

> Bah, j'habite un peu loin pour tenter le passage à l'improviste, mais je suis sur qu'en prévenant un peu à l'avance mon déplacement, je serais bien accueilli. Les membres de la rédac Canard Protection Defense savent recevoir, je n'en doute pas.


Je suis persuadé qu'ils vont se montrer très généreux et te montrer leur chouettes moyen d'auto défense.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il est conseillé d'amener un petit sac pour recueillir les petits objets de valeurs qui pourraient t'être lancés dessus à ton arrivée (qui deviendront vite des goodies).

----------


## Chocolouf

Pas la peine, ils ont un mini char qui fait ça très bien, dixit Kahn.

----------


## Eurok

Vous préparez une soirée Cuir - Moustache ?

----------


## tonton kaka

J'aurais quelques petites questions sur le fonctionnement du forum, rien de bien méchant rassurez-vous.

J'ai vu ici et là la mention d'un système de points, au bout d'un certain nombre, on est banni, comment sont-ils attribués (si le modo a pas fait caca de la journée et est donc de mauvaise humeur, ou ça suit un règlement bien précis en fonction du "délit") et peut-on voir le nombre de points qu'on se prend sur le coin de la gueule ?

Autre question : que veulent dire les pseudos en jaune, rouge, rose etc... ?

Désolé pour le dérangement, si ça se trouve il y a des topic là dessus mais l'est 2h du mat' et j'ai vraiment la flemme de chercher.

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'aurais quelques petites questions sur le fonctionnement du forum, rien de bien méchant rassurez-vous.
> 
> J'ai vu ici et là la mention d'un système de points, au bout d'un certain nombre, on est banni, comment sont-ils attribués (si le modo a pas fait caca de la journée et est donc de mauvaise humeur, 
> ou ça suit un règlement bien précis en fonction du "délit") 
> Désolé pour le dérangement, si ça se trouve il y a des topic là dessus mais l'est 2h du mat' et j'ai vraiment la flemme de chercher.


Oui tout à fait sauf Kilfou qui en plus n'a pas d'humour.
Il existe un barème oui, c'est 12 points
Les différents groupes qui interviennent sur le site.
La rédac, les super modal, les nazis de la modération, les modérateurs de serveur et les rédacteurs de niouz.

----------


## TheToune

> si le modo a pas fait caca de la journée et est donc de mauvaise humeur, ou ça suit un règlement bien précis en fonction du "délit"


Tu te crois en démocratie ? Tu veut des point pour cette idée idiote ?

----------


## Conan3D

Une petite question au Doc Teraboule :
On aura droit un jour à un comparatif de Webcam dans le CPC hardware?

----------


## tonton kaka

@Jolaventur

Ok merci pour la réponse, par contre y a aucun moyen de voir le nombre de points qu'on a ?




> Tu te crois en démocratie ? Tu veut des point pour cette idée idiote ?

----------


## kilfou

Quand tu prends des points, t'as un MP explicatif. Et t'as un onglet Infractions en plus dans ton profil.

---------- Post added at 12h56 ---------- Previous post was at 12h55 ----------

Sinon jaune : newser (mais avec la nouvelle mouture du site tout le monde peut newser donc...)
vert : community manager (gèrent les serveurs de jeu CPC)
orange : modérateur
rose : rédac
rouge : admin du site

----------


## tonton kaka

Merci, je dormirai moins bête.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci, je dormirai moins bête.


L'idéal étant d'être moins bête une fois éveillé.

----------


## TheToune

> Merci, je dormirai moins bête.


Que ces réponses à tes questions illumine toute ta vie future ...

----------


## tonton kaka

> Que ces réponses à tes questions illumine toute ta vie future ...


Alors autant j'arrive à percevoir l'humour dans le post de Cacao, autant là, mon détecteur de second degré doit être éteint.  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Alors autant j'arrive à percevoir l'humour dans le post de Cacao, autant là, mon détecteur de second degré doit être éteint.


Quoi, c'est "vie future" que tu ne saisis pas?

----------


## TheToune

> Alors autant j'arrive à percevoir l'humour dans le post de Cacao, autant là, mon détecteur de second degré doit être éteint.


Non rien de méchant t’inquiète. C’était juste pour jouer sur le contraste "je dormirai moins bête" lié à l'utilité nulle de ce genre d'informations !

----------


## flochy

> rouge : admin du site


J'ai été promu !  :Emo: 



Non, en fait je crois que rouge, c'est modo de serveur de jeux. Ou un truc dans le genre.

----------


## kilfou

Je parle des vrais rouges comme Zoulou et co, pas des vulgaires bordeaux (qui ne sont pas tous admins de jeux, loin de là)

----------


## Mr Ianou

On donne ça a n'importe qui.

----------


## flochy

Ah, c'est vrai les nuances.
En tout cas, faut pas être daltonien...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Quand tu prends des points, t'as un MP explicatif. Et t'as un onglet Infractions en plus dans ton profil.[COLOR="Silver"]


Ah l'onglet infraction apparait à la première incartade.
Moi j'ai toujours eu un onglet infraction.

---------- Post added at 18h39 ---------- Previous post was at 18h35 ----------




> On donne ça a n'importe qui.


 La preuve Kilfou est modo.

----------


## DJCot

> Ah l'onglet infraction apparait à la première incartade.
> Moi j'ai toujours eu un onglet infraction.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18h39 ---------- Previous post was at 18h35 ----------
> 
> 
> 
>  La preuve Kilfou est modo.


Fais gaffe, il n'a pas d'humour et tu risques de justifier la présence de l'onglet sur ton profil  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Fais gaffe, il n'a pas d'humour et tu risques de justifier la présence de l'onglet sur ton profil


J'irais chouiner dans les basques de Téraboule.

----------


## ShinSH

> Quand tu prends des points, t'as un MP explicatif. Et t'as un onglet Infractions en plus dans ton profil.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h56 ---------- Previous post was at 12h55 ----------
> 
> Sinon jaune : newser (mais avec la nouvelle mouture du site tout le monde peut newser donc...)
> vert : community manager (gèrent les serveurs de jeu CPC)
> orange : modérateur
> rose : rédac
> rouge : admin du site


Nuance: je peux valider mes news. Et je pense que Bébéalien aussi.

----------


## tonton kaka

> Non rien de méchant t’inquiète. C’était juste pour jouer sur le contraste "je dormirai moins bête" lié à l'utilité nulle de ce genre d'informations !


Ah mais y a aucun problème alors !
Mais je te rejoins sur le fait que ça ne sert à rien de savoir ça, je suis juste un peu curieux c'tout. ^^

----------


## skyblazer

Il n'y a pas noir pour les X86 ADV ?

EDIT: Ah, c'est seulement les symboles d'autorité visiblement.

EDIT2: Pour éviter mauvaise compréhension, c'était bien évidemment les couleurs pré-cités qui étaient symbole d'autorité, pas les gens avec un pseudos noir qui serait des symboles d'autorité parmis les X86 ADV.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Il n'y a pas noir pour les X86 ADV ?
> 
> EDIT: Ah, c'est seulement les symboles d'autorité visiblement.


ça c'est juste pour pouvoir les discriminer.

----------


## Mitsuhide

Y'a quasiment que des bleus qui parlent d'autres couleurs...

----------


## MrChris

Salut la rédac,

Voici maintenant deux numéros que vous étrennez le supplément console. Avez-vous déjà des retombés en terme de lectorat et une idée quant à la concrétisation d'un magazine à part entière ?

Aussi pourquoi un nom aussi peu original que Console Magazine ? Vous ne voulez pas faire le lien avec le géniteur en l'appelant Canard Console (qui sonne quand même bien mieux) ?

P.S : je demande car n'étant pas spécialement fan des consoles et des jeux qui vont avec je me suis surpris à bien apprécier la lecture de ces suppléments avec un ton qui change des autres soit trop jeune soit trop formatés en règle générale.

----------


## olih

> Salut la rédac,
> 
> Voici maintenant deux numéros que vous étrennez le supplément console. Avez-vous déjà des retombés en terme de lectorat et une idée quant à la concrétisation d'un magazine à part entière ?
> 
> Aussi pourquoi un nom aussi peu original que Console Magazine ? Vous ne voulez pas faire le lien avec le géniteur en l'appelant Canard Console (qui sonne quand même bien mieux) ?
> 
> P.S : je demande car n'étant pas spécialement fan des consoles et des jeux qui vont avec je me suis surpris à bien apprécier la lecture de ces suppléments avec un ton qui change des autres soit trop jeune soit trop formatés en règle générale.


 Toi t'as pas lu le premier édito (celui du 242)  :tired: .

----------


## MrChris

Si si, mais m'en souviens plus j'ai loupé quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

On pourrait appeler ça un nom de code et un hommage au démarrage de joypad dans joystick.
*d'après mes souvenirs*

----------


## ToneLune

Combien de temps faut-il pour recevoir son Couly Strip ? Comment savoir s'il a été envoyé ? J'ai passé commande le 30 octobre, la commande est indiqué comme traitée.

Je me suis abonné en même temps que j'ai commandé l'album, est ce que je vais le recevoir en même temps que mon premier numéro ? 

Voilà, j'ai un peu peur.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a précisé dans le topic du Couly Strip que Miguel était malade et que les livraisons reprendraient Lundi.

----------


## kenshironeo

Avez vous pu jouer au dernier Seigneur des Anneaux(la guerre du nord)?C'est un jeu aussi moyen qu'on le dit?

----------


## keulz

> C'est l'Armoire Magique contenant entre autre l'étagère "Jeux de merde" ?
> Parce qu'une erreur est vite arrivée...
> 
> 
> 
> D'un autre côté quand on s'appelle *Cthulash*...


Fixed
D'ailleurs, vous n'avez toujours pas publié le portait...  :Emo: 




> Quoi, c'est "vie future" que tu ne saisis pas?


 C'est côtelette qu'il n'a pas compris.



> ça c'est juste pour pouvoir les discriminer.


Et ils ont le droit de poster dans le forum X86.

----------


## ToneLune

> On a précisé dans le topic du Couly Strip que Miguel était malade et que les livraisons reprendraient Lundi.


Merci, j'étais inquiet. Bon rétablissement à lui.  ::): 

Je n'avais pas vu le topic du Couly Strip, désolé !

----------


## psycho_fox

> Avez vous pu jouer au dernier Seigneur des Anneaux(la guerre du nord)?C'est un jeu aussi moyen qu'on le dit?


C'est un peu comme Skyrim.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sans les hobbits  à la con.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Sans les hobbits  à la con.


 :tired:  tu as quoi contre les gens petits avec du poil aux pattes ?

---------- Post added at 15h01 ---------- Previous post was at 14h39 ----------




> On lui a mis une balle dans la tête dans un terrain vague.


Et t'as pas peur qu'il revienne chercher le jeton de platine ?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et t'as pas peur qu'il revienne chercher le jeton de platine ?


Ahaha...
Dans, on lui a coupé les membres avant.
Si il revient, ça sera avec les dents.

----------


## Conan3D

> Ahaha...
> Dans, on lui a coupé les membres avant.
> Si il revient, ça sera avec les dents.


Je vois déjà les gros titres du parisien : "Laissé pour mort par ses anciens collegues, il retourne se venger en marchant sur les dents."

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Vous ne l'avez pas enterré dans un cimetière indien au moins ? C'est vrai aussi qu'il ne doit pas y en avoir des masses en région parisienne.

----------


## Tildidoum

J'allais poster en réaction au dernier article d'Ivan le ouf, mais c'est tellement HS qu'en fait ce sera ici.

Ô grands journalistes de l'extrême total que vous êtes, 

Canard PC est un magajine français, avec un lectorat en très grande majorité français j'imagine, et l'évocation relativement régulière de la vie du JV dans l'hexagone est toute naturelle. 

La France, malgré certains repproches adressés ci et là dans le forum ou dans le magazine, n'a pas particulièrement à rougir de ce qui concerne le développement et l'édition de jeux videos sur son territoire. 
Il y a de la vie, et cette vie est relativement bien couverte par la presse. On pensera à notre magajine papier préféré, il y a aussi des émissions et même des chaînes TV qui y sont consacrées, des sites spécialisés, des blogs et des pod-cast audio... Il y a des 'stars' françaises (Éric Chahi, Michel Ancel...)  qui permettent de rappeler régulièrement que la France a des choses à montrer dans le JV.

Bref, cette couverture médiatique nous permet à nous, péquenauds moyens, d'être (relativement) informé sur l'industrie du JV en France.

Malheureusement, pour autant que je sache, le reste de la francophonie est beaucoup moins bien couverte.
Certes il y a sans doute beaucoup moins à dire à propos du JV en Belgique ou en Suisse, peut-être un peu plus sur le Québec, mais surtout il n'y a pratiquement pas de porte-parole pour ces contrées sauvages.
Il y a bien une mention sur l'origine d'un jeu quand il vient de ces endroits reculés, mais ça va rarement beaucoup plus loin.

Tout ça pour dire qu'un aperçu global de l'industrie en francophonie, des différents appuis politiques et financiers dans ces pays, tant qu'à faire un comparatif entre eux, et par rapport à d'autres pays acteurs du JV, un tour d'horizon des principaux développeurs / éditeurs et des productions passées ... 

Bref à l'occasion, un article écrit et documenté par nos journalistes totaux préféré sur l'ensemble de la francophonie, dont font partie ces pays où vit une partie de vos lecteurs, ben ça serait un peu une première et ça pourrait être assez intéressant. 
Ou pas?

----------


## DJCot

TL;DR : Les 2 derniers paragraphes. Un article sur l'industrie vidéoludique dans l'espace francophone, est-ce que vous y songez ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tildidoum

Wolautré', comment y snobe ma tartine  :tired: 
Mais ouais, résumé comme ça, hein, dites ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> On a précisé dans le topic du Couly Strip que Miguel était malade et que les livraisons reprendraient Lundi.


Ils a  eu quatre jours de carence?

---------- Post added at 20h11 ---------- Previous post was at 20h10 ----------




> Et ils ont le droit de poster dans le forum X86.


C'est bien ce que je dis Discrimination positive.

----------


## Herr Z

Y aurait il un canard situé au states qui pourrait me rendre un service?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ils a  eu quatre jours de carence


Chez CPC ils ne sont pas fonctionnaires ?  ::O:

----------


## Eurok

Pourquoi "magajine" ?

----------


## keulz

> Pourquoi "magajine" ?


Pourquoi, tu trouves ça bijarre ?

----------


## alx

> Pourquoi "magajine" ?


Parce que Zoeufs vidéos.

----------


## Zepolak

> Parce que Zoeufs vidéos.


Ok.

Ok.

Je viens de comprendre le délire initial de Couly avec les espèces de couilles/oeufs...

Ok.

Ça fait combien d'années ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Depuis le numéro 1.

----------


## DJCot

:tiri:

----------


## Akodo

Vous êtes au Montpellier InGame cette année ?
Si oui qui et quand ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Combien de temps durent les pc utilisés pour tester les jeux et à quelle fréquence sont-ils upgradés?

----------


## keulz

> Combien de temps durent les pc utilisés pour tester les jeux et à quelle fréquence sont-ils upgradés?


T'as vraiment QUE des questions existentielles ?

----------


## DJCot

En rapport avec ça : que faites-vous de vos anciennes bécanes ? Pas que je sois forcément intéressé, mais j'ai des PC dont je ne sais que faire, et je voulais voir comment la rédaction fait pour les recycler/refourguer/sacrifier à d'obscures divinités païennes.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Combien de temps durent les pc utilisés pour tester les jeux et à quelle fréquence sont-ils upgradés?


Le rythme est pas si élevé je crois.

----------


## Eurok

> Vous êtes au Montpellier InGame cette année ?
> Si oui qui et quand ?


J'y serai le 12 ! :D

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas nous !
C'est en plein bouclage du numéro double...

----------


## Jolaventur

Ah non cette année c'est un numéro triple avec Console mag.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Quadruple, console mag fait du numéro double aussi (oui soyons fou).

----------


## Phenixy

Vous pourriez dire à ce troll d'ackboo d'arrêter de nous faire des fausses joies sur Twitter avec sa souris Diablo III.  ::|:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vu la qualité du carton sur la photo, le piège était évident (

Spoiler Alert! 


oh le batard comment j'y ai cru)

.

----------


## Nacodaco

Question inintéressante : Pourquoi vous ne signez plus les news ? Vous avez honte de vos jeux de mots douteux  ::P:  ? Peur d'être poursuivi en justice pour vos écrits ?  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était une erreur de les signer.
C'est pas les news d'un individu, c'est les news de CanardPC et on veut que ça reste comme ça.

---------- Post added at 20h15 ---------- Previous post was at 20h15 ----------




> Vous pourriez dire à ce troll d'ackboo d'arrêter de nous faire des fausses joies sur Twitter avec sa souris Diablo III.


Il est complexé parce qu'il a un nombre de followers à 3 chiffres...
Alors, il triche.

----------


## Conan3D

> Il est complexé parce qu'il a un nombre de followers à 3 chiffres...
> Alors, il triche.


Zero, zero et zero?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

Sinon vous seriez gentil pour lui d'empêcher Fish d'écrire des trucs sur les robots.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Comment se portent les dernières ventes du mag ? L'aventure Console Mag est-elle bien partie pour continuer sereinement ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On veut pas trop s'avancer vu que c'est toujours dur de faire des promesses tant qu'on a pas toutes les cartes en main...
Mais y a de fortes chances.
On veut pas se vanter mais depuis la nouvelle formule, l'augmentation du nombre de mag' en circulation et la mise en place de CanardConsole... On a connu une croissance de 60% du nombre de lecteurs !

C'est un truc de dingue et on va voir si les prochains chiffres vont dans ce sens ou pas...
MAIS PUTAIN FUCK YEAH SURPUISSANT §§§

----------


## TheToune

Bravo à vous ! C'est un succès très mérité !

----------


## Guest62019

Question purement technique, c'est par obligation légale ou par choix que vous mettez vos véritables noms dans l'ours ?

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> On a connu une croissance de 60% du nombre de lecteurs !


 Wouaw, félicitations, c'est impressionnant !

----------


## O.Boulon

Alerte 2 en math.coeff 7 au bac... En fait, c'est 47 pourcents, mais c'est classe quand même.

----------


## MrChris

> Salut la rédac,
> 
> Voici maintenant deux numéros que vous étrennez le supplément console. Avez-vous déjà des retombés en terme de lectorat et une idée quant à la concrétisation d'un magazine à part entière ?
> 
> Aussi pourquoi un nom aussi peu original que Console Magazine ? Vous ne voulez pas faire le lien avec le géniteur en l'appelant Canard Console (qui sonne quand même bien mieux) ?
> 
> P.S : je demande car n'étant pas spécialement fan des consoles et des jeux qui vont avec je me suis surpris à bien apprécier la lecture de ces suppléments avec un ton qui change des autres soit trop jeune soit trop formatés en règle générale.


Dire que j'avais posé la même question sans autre réponse que olih qui finalement n'a pas mieux compris que moi  ::siffle:: 

En tout cas c'est une bien chouette nouvelle cette réussite.

----------


## Phenixy

> Alerte 2 en math.coeff 7 au bac... En fait, c'est 47 pourcents, mais c'est classe quand même.

----------


## olih

> Dire que j'avais posé la même question sans autre réponse que olih qui finalement n'a pas mieux compris que moi 
> 
> En tout cas c'est une bien chouette nouvelle cette réussite.


Ce que j'ai compris c'est que Console Mag est le "nom de code" en attendant un  vrai nom s'il sort pour de vrai. Nom de code en hommage au supplément paru dans joystick qui donna joypad. Ce qui est mentionné dans le premier édito.  :tired: 

Où c'est pas ça du tout  ::ninja:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est surtout le nom qui nous a fait marrer parce qu'il n'y a pas de blague.
Donc, si ça nous fait marrer, on le garde et c'est pas la peine de chouiner.

----------


## Teto

Bravo en tout cas. Pratiquement moitié plus, peu de mag' peuvent se vanter de ce chiffre. Changer la distribution a payé, visiblement.

----------


## ToasT

Sauf que vous avez changé 3 paramètres de vente. Ce qui fait que vous ne saurez jamais lequel a fait vendre le magajine et que vous ne pourrez pas recycler cette idée chaque année afin d'augmenter les bénéfices à l'infini. Trop teubé.

----------


## TheToune

Mais ça va totalement à l'encontre de toutes les règles de marketing coco !
Faut savoir vendre un peu du rêve aussi. Même pas besoin de se faire chier avec un contenu de qualité quand on a un titre percutant !

----------


## Roland Flure

Dites, je me posais une petite question. Dans l'hypothèse où Console Mag deviendrait un magazine à part entière, avez-vous pensé aux tests de titres comme Yakuza 3 ou Heavy Rain ? Seraient-ils testés dans les deux magazines ?

----------


## Ashraam

Petite question également: 

Qu'en est il de la rubrique jeu de plateau/jeu de cartes ? Auparavant nous avions une page sur le sujet de façon régulière dans le CPC...

Certes, dans le dernier numéro, Days of Wonder était mis à l'honneur, mais bon, pourra t on compter sur des articles réguliers de ce type ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On veut pas trop s'avancer vu que c'est toujours dur de faire des promesses tant qu'on a pas toutes les cartes en main...
> Mais y a de fortes chances.
> On veut pas se vanter mais depuis la nouvelle formule, l'augmentation du nombre de mag' en circulation et la mise en place de CanardConsole... On a connu une croissance de 60% du nombre de lecteurs !
> 
> C'est un truc de dingue et on va voir si les prochains chiffres vont dans ce sens ou pas...
> MAIS PUTAIN FUCK YEAH SURPUISSANT §§§



[rabat-joie] Ouais enfin y'a probablement pas mal de ventes supplémentaires grâce aux "curieux" qui veulent se faire une idée du truc. Faudrait quelques numéros de plus pour voir si la tendance persiste [/rabat-joie]

Sinon c'est cool, va falloir commencer à réfléchir à une formule d'abonnement qui regroupe les deux mags.

----------


## Conan3D

En plus je suis en train de forcer la dame du CDI de mon lycée à l'abonner à CanardPC, vu qu'elle veut un mag sur les jeux vidéo.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ahaha, les ventes augmentent !
En fait, on va pas tarder à atteindre les 60% de hausse pour de bon !
Finalement, je suis pas nul en maths, c'est juste que j'ai l'arithmétique prospective.

----------


## Conan3D

> Ahaha, les ventes augmentent !
> En fait, on va pas tarder à atteindre les 60% de hausse pour de bon !
> Finalement, je suis pas nul en maths, c'est juste que j'ai l'arithmétique prospective.

----------


## DJCot

> Ahaha, les ventes augmentent !
> En fait, on va pas tarder à atteindre les 60% de hausse pour de bon !
> Finalement, je suis pas nul en maths, c'est juste que j'ai l'arithmétique prospective.


ça peut servir pour le Loto aussi, enfin je te le souhaite grand manitou  :;): 

GG pour l'augmentation des ventes en tout cas !  ::lol::

----------


## Septa

Du coup, si ça se confirme, vous gardez l'idée de faire un magazine console et fanboy apple à part et un cpc "pur" à coté ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Chaque chose en son temps.
Pour l'instant, il est fort probable que nous conservions console mag' dans nos pages après Noël. Fort probable.
On verra pour le reste plus tard.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Une excellent nouvelle en tout cas. ::): 

Prochaine étape : de nouvelles reliures ?  ::P:

----------


## TiNitro

> Finalement, je suis pas nul en maths, c'est juste que j'ai l'arithmétique prospective.


 ::): , excellent je la garde pour mon chef celle là.

----------


## Roland d'O.

> Sauf que vous avez changé 3 paramètres de vente. Ce qui fait que vous ne saurez jamais lequel a fait vendre le magajine et que vous ne pourrez pas recycler cette idée chaque année afin d'augmenter les bénéfices à l'infini. Trop teubé.


Tiens, je suis un peu teubé (et accessoirement, ça ne fait pas assez longtemps que je lis le Canard), mais que sont-ce ces trois paramètres?
Je présume qu'il y a le contenu (Console mag, les articles en plus), la maquette et c'est quoi le troisième?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

LE troisième c'est Maria Kalash qui va enfin avoir le droit de tester des jeux d'homme.

----------


## ToasT

> Tiens, je suis un peu teubé (et accessoirement, ça ne fait pas assez longtemps que je lis le Canard), mais que sont-ce ces trois paramètres?
> Je présume qu'il y a le contenu (Console mag, les articles en plus), la maquette et c'est quoi le troisième?


T'es pas teubé. Le troisième paramètre c'est la distribution plus large.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Question purement technique, c'est par obligation légale ou par choix que vous mettez vos véritables noms dans l'ours ?


C'est plus compliqué que ça.

En fait les "pseudos" qui signent les articles sont nos véritables noms et, pour que les gens ne s'en aperçoivent pas, on est obligé de mettre des noms inventés dans l'ours. C'est pour ça qu'ils sont aussi grotesques.

----------


## Guest62019

> C'est plus compliqué que ça.
> 
> En fait les "pseudos" qui signent les articles sont nos véritables noms et, pour que les gens ne s'en aperçoivent pas, on est obligé de mettre des noms inventés dans l'ours. C'est pour ça qu'ils sont aussi grotesques.


Je me disais aussi  ::siffle::

----------


## TiNitro

Finalement, on pourrait renommer ce topic en "à question intelligente, réponse intelligente"... Et vice versa....

----------


## Ona

Putain suis content que l’aventure Console Mag puisse continuer, leurs tests sont vraiment sympa à lire, digne de rester dans le mag, je me posais justement la question et franchement si ces 60% se poursuivent c'est vraiment du tout bon ! Encore bravo à toute l'équipe pour ce que vous faites !  :B): 

Sinon concernant les strips de Couly, ça se passe bien également ? Je vois qu'il est encore en vente, ça s'écoule bien ou vous faites des rééditions afin de pouvoir suivre les ventes ?

----------


## Eurok

> Dites, je me posais une petite question. Dans l'hypothèse où Console Mag deviendrait un magazine à part entière, avez-vous pensé aux tests de titres comme Yakuza 3 ou Heavy Rain ? Seraient-ils testés dans les deux magazines ?


 Heavy Rain n'est pas vraiment un jeu d'après ce que certains en disent. Puis il est sorti il y a un moment déjà.





> Du coup, si ça se confirme, vous gardez l'idée de faire un magazine console et fanboy apple à part et un cpc "pur" à coté ?


Un magazine pour fanboy Apple ? Tu as mal lu l'article sur le 4S dans Console Mag #1 ^^







> LE troisième c'est Maria Kalash qui va enfin avoir le droit de tester des jeux d'homme.



 Maintenant il faudrait penser à lui verser un salaire, non ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Heavy Rain n'est pas vraiment un jeu d'après ce que certains en disent. Puis il est sorti il y a un moment déjà.


Sorti depuis un moment ? RDJ !  ::o: 
Sinon je voulais parler de grosses exclusivités console testées dans CPC, mais en prenant des exemples. C'était technique, je sais.

----------


## DJCot

Suite à la remarque du brave Sebum, et d'un propos du grand manitou Omar B. : c'est quoi l'ours, dans le cadre du _magajine_ ?

----------


## kilfou

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ours_%28imprimerie%29

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sorti depuis un moment ? RDJ ! 
> Sinon je voulais parler de grosses exclusivités console testées dans CPC, mais en prenant des exemples. C'était technique, je sais.


Bah du coup je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire des tests en doublon: tu veux des infos consoles, tu prends canard consoles.
Est-ce que tu te poses la question de savoir si certaines exclus pc seront testés dans Canard Consoles ?  :tired:

----------


## TheToune

En revenant la dessus d'ailleurs ... 
C'est peu être un peu top pour poser la question mais l'objectif à terme avec le canard console c'est une séparation franche des deux rédactions/magasines ou vous visez plutôt une équipe commune qui travaillerait sur les deux contenu avec donc des test dans le mag console fait par les équipes de cpc ( et vice/ versa bien entendu ) ? 
Plus concrètement s'il y a scission allez vous parfois continuer à tester des jeux consoles dans cpc ?

----------


## Roland Flure

> Bah du coup je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire des tests en doublon: tu veux des infos consoles, tu prends canard consoles.
> Est-ce que tu te poses la question de savoir si certaines exclus pc seront testés dans Canard Consoles ?


Il y a certains jeux console que la rédac' a plus ou moins eu à cœur de tester, d'où ma question.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y a certains jeux console que la rédac' a plus ou moins eu à cœur de tester, d'où ma question.


Parce qu'à l'époque il n'y avait pas le fringant Canard Consoles  ::P: 
Après ils peuvent continuer de poster des tests consoles dans le CPC normal s'ils veulent, mais je trouve que ce serait  du "gaspillage" si les jeux sont traités dans l'autre mag'.
Si autre mag' il y a.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Si autre mag' il y a.


Ouais voilà. Enfin c'était juste une question en l'air, vieille carne.

----------


## ducon

> , excellent je la garde pour mon chef celle là.


Et moi à mes élèves.  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé ho les teubés, vous avez lu ce que j'ai écrit ?
On est encore loin de la scission.

----------


## Roland Flure

Oui oui, _"chaque chose en son temps"_. C'était un poil prématuré de demander ça, j'en conviens.

----------


## Chocolouf

Par contre, est-ce qu'il y aura une partie hardware dans le Console Mag ?

----------


## DJCot

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ours_%28imprimerie%29


Merci mon ami  :;): 




> Par contre, est-ce qu'il y aura une partie hardware dans le Console Mag ?


Ouais, pour savoir si on choisit le pad Mad Catz ou Big Ben.

Wait, t'es pas censé être un intégriste PCiste toi ?  :tired:

----------


## CptCaverne

> Par contre, est-ce qu'il y aura une partie hardware dans le Console Mag ?


Ouais et un mots croisés pour consoleux avec un AimBot => La définition et un numéro indiquant une page où l'on pourra trouver facilement la réponse ou mieux un mots croisés à gratter.

----------


## MoB

Le magnifique jeu Ambulance Simulator 2011 sorti il y a un peu plus d'un mois n'a pas eu le droit à son test dans vos pages.

Sachant qu'une version francaise exite, un teste par Boulon est il prévu ?

http://www.uieg.de/index.php/en_ambu...simulator.html

Ou alors il reste Snowcat simulateur 2011 avec son mode multijoueur !!!
http://www.uieg.de/index.php/en_snwo...simulator.html

----------


## Mr Ianou

Boulon écrira t'il des tests dans Console Mag ?

Madworld, Mario, Yakuza 3 ... C’était beau.

----------


## Chocolouf

> Ouais, pour savoir si on choisit le pad Mad Catz ou Big Ben.
> 
> Wait, t'es pas censé être un intégriste PCiste toi ?


C'est surtout pour que les consoleux sachent enfin que leur console nextgene de oufzor embarque du matos old-school.

----------


## Conan3D

> Boulon écrira t'il des tests dans Console Mag ?
> 
> Madworld, Mario, Yakuza 3 ... C’était beau.


Je pense qu'au moment de la séparation, les membres de la redac referont de temps en temps un test console, même s'il sera aussi testé dans le Console Mag

----------


## Jolaventur

> LE troisième c'est Maria Kalash qui va enfin avoir le droit de tester des jeux d'homme.


Non moi je veux un Gloser détachable.

----------


## DJCot

> Le magnifique jeu Ambulance Simulator 2011 sorti il y a un peu plus d'un mois n'a pas eu le droit à son test dans vos pages.
> 
> Sachant qu'une version francaise exite, un teste par Boulon est il prévu ?
> 
> http://www.uieg.de/index.php/en_ambu...simulator.html
> 
> Ou alors il reste Snowcat simulateur 2011 avec son mode multijoueur !!!
> http://www.uieg.de/index.php/en_snwo...simulator.html


Zoulou, on t'appelle  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je mettrai Moquette sur l'ambulance, en tant que Breton, il a du plus souvent en prendre qu'un taxi pour rentrer chez soit.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je mettrai Moquette sur l'ambulance, en tant que Breton, il a du plus souvent en prendre qu'un taxi pour rentrer chez soit.


Moquette est peut-être un breton du sud, c'est sur la cote nord que ça dessaoule pas, genre à BREST. ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je pense qu'au moment de la séparation, les membres de la redac referont de temps en temps un test console, même s'il sera aussi testé dans le Console Mag


Je prends les paris que le format actuel va perdurer un sacré moment, surtout s'il a boosté les ventes à un tel point tel quel.

Ce qui permettra des échanges de journalistes de façon tout à fait naturelle.

Et peut-être l'armistice entre PCistes et consoleux (un argument de plus pour le cahier intégré).

----------


## CaeDron

> Je prends les paris que le format actuel va perdurer un sacré moment, surtout s'il a boosté les ventes à un tel point tel quel.
> 
> Ce qui permettra des échanges de journalistes de façon tout à fait naturelle.
> 
> Et peut-être l'armistice entre PCistes et consoleux (un argument de plus pour le cahier intégré).


Jamais !

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vous rappelle qu'on a aussi augmenté le nombre de magazines en kiosque et de kiosques servis.
Faut être raisonnable et ne pas prêter de vertus surnaturelles au complément console.

----------


## Conan3D

Vous devriez essayer d'inverser les rôles. Faire le magazine Console Mag' avec son supplément CanardPC.

----------


## alegria unknown

Ptain, bientôt 60% de ventes en plus c'est très bon ça. Sinon plusieurs Canards ont demandé où en étaient les ventes du recueil de Couly, c'est trop frais et/ou vous voulez pas en causer pour le moment ? Ou ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon on a des signes de bonne santé de CPC on va pas leur demander a tous bout de champs leur relevé de compte tout de même.
Ça devient indécent.

On sait que c'est bon mais pas suffisant on dirait

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous devriez essayer d'inverser les rôles. Faire le magazine Console Mag' avec son supplément CanardPC.


Conséquence vente en baisse de 90%.

----------


## DJCot

> Conséquence vente den baisse de 90%.


Seul Boulon peut faire de l'arithmétique prospective.  ::ninja::

----------


## smokytoks

> On sait que c'est bon mais pas suffisant on dirait


 Ce n'est JAMAIS suffisant !  ::P:

----------


## Eurok

A quand un Hors Série spécial "Tous les Mods pour Farming Simulator 2011" ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Seul Boulon peut faire de l'arithmétique prospective.


Je crois que l'INSEE sait le faire aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Tildidoum

> Jamais !


T'as coulé la Belgblub.
Plubte.

----------


## Vevster

> Je mettrai Moquette sur l'ambulance, en tant que Breton, il a du plus souvent en prendre qu'un taxi pour rentrer chez soit.


Surtout qu'il y a plein d'ambulance taxi là-bas.

Fait vérifier, à chaque fois qu'un mec du siège débarque à rennes pour aller dans les bureaux "historiques" de la boîte, c'est un taxi ambulance qui fait le trajet  ::P:

----------


## alegria unknown

> Bon on a des signes de bonne santé de CPC on va pas leur demander a tous bout de champs leur relevé de compte tout de même.
> Ça devient indécent.
> 
> On sait que c'est bon mais pas suffisant on dirait


C'est un peu vrai. Simplement envie d'avoir envie de me faire plaisir en entendant que oui ça se vend bien. Bien entendu je pourrais tout aussi bien me masturber en pensant que oui mais c'est pas pareil. Herbert Leonard l'a bien compris, lui.

----------


## Mr Ianou

"Avec ces magasines qu'on lit d'une maiiiiiiiin"

----------


## alegria unknown

> "Avec ces magasines qu'on lit d'une maiiiiiiiin"


 :^_^: 

Voilà, ça c'est pas du clip de tarlouze.

"Sur les trésors qu'elles nous rééévèèèèlent, dans toute la presse spécialisée."

----------


## Ckao

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé, mais vous comptez refaire des goodies?   (comme le tapis de souris kernel 32  ::wub:: )

----------


## Jolaventur

> Voilà, ça c'est pas du clip de tarlouze.
> 
> "Sur les trésors qu'elles nous rééévèèèèlent, dans toute la presse spécialisée."


Par contre le choix des images est merdique.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé, mais vous comptez refaire des goodies?   (comme le tapis de souris kernel 32 )


Je n'ai pas l'impression que le rapport boulot/retombées soit super intéressant.

A mon avis ça va un peu dépendre des résultats du "goody" actuel, le Couly Strips.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si vous vous basez là dessus, y aura plus jamais de goodies.
Ca a démarré super fort, mais maintenant plus rien.
Ca fait bien chier (parce qu'ils sont rangés autour de mon bureau).

----------


## Jolaventur

Faut 30€ pour un imagier ça reste cher.
Et je dis pas ça seulement parce que j'aime pas ce que fait Couly.

----------


## DJCot

> Si vous vous basez là dessus, y aura plus jamais de goodies.
> Ca a démarré super fort, mais maintenant plus rien.
> Ca fait bien chier (parce qu'ils sont rangés autour de mon bureau).


Vois le bon côté : à ton départ à la retraite, tu auras de quoi relire pour tes soirées d'hiver, environ 1 589 635 exemplaires du Couly Strip, à faire brûler jusqu'à ce qu'il n'en reste qu'un  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Faut 30€ pour un imagier ça reste cher.
> Et je dis pas ça seulement parce que j'aime pas ce que fait Couly.


C'est vachement moins cher que quasiment toutes les bandes dessinées bénéficiant du même nombre de pages et de la même qualité d'impression et de papier.
Mais, bon, ça doit pas t'intéresser vu qu'une fois encore t'as posté juste pour pouvoir biler un peu.

----------


## La Mimolette

Question sur le magazine : 
Est-ce que entre journalistes francophones dans la presse vidéo-ludique vous vous passez les bons plans? les numéros d'attachés de presse? Ou est-ce plutôt une gueguerre, à celui qui déchira le premier le pauvre démonstrateur lors d'une démo ou qui partira avec des infos? 
Parce que en soit, CanardPC vous avez sut vous adaptez en passant à 2 numéros par mois, ça permet de balancer l'actualité sans trop de retard sachant qu'internet à le chic pour être le premier support d'information.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a plutôt des bons rapports avec nos confrères.
Et y en a certains qui nous ont filé de sacrés coups de mains, effectivement.

----------


## Conan3D

C'est normal que Khan Lust ait toujours pas demandé aux gagnants du concours des fausses couvertures de livres leurs coordonnées?

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est vachement moins cher que quasiment toutes les bandes dessinées bénéficiant du même nombre de pages et de la même qualité d'impression et de papier.
> Mais, bon, ça doit pas t'intéresser vu qu'une fois encore t'as posté juste pour pouvoir biler un peu.


 je te sent tout chafouin et comme l'amitié entre les peuples me tient à coeur, je te fais un gros bécot sur la fesse droite.

----------


## DJCot

> C'est normal que Khan Lust ait toujours pas demandé aux gagnants du concours des fausses couvertures de livres leurs coordonnées?


Oui car cette personne n'existe pas. En revanche, si tu parles de Kahn Lust, il a peut-être une surcharge temporaire d'activité.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Note que même au sein du journal, on voit régulièrement deux ou trois orthographes différentes du nom de, euh, K. L.

----------


## DJCot

> Note que même au sein du journal, on voit régulièrement deux ou trois orthographes différentes du nom de, euh, K. L.


Qui peut se prononcer Ka-El, soit presque Kal-El  ::o:  :RDJ: :arrêteleflood:

Sinon, je me permet de reposer ma question : comment recyclez-vous le matériel de la rédac' dit obsolète ? Don à des assoc', à la déchetterie, sacrifice rituel accompagné de vierges ?

----------


## Chocolouf

Ça part chez Doc Teraboule pour ses expériences. :frankenstein:

----------


## DJCot

> Ça part chez Doc Teraboule pour ses expériences. :frankenstein:


Mais lui c'est les grosses serveuses, pas les jeunes innocentes de tous les jours ?  ::O:

----------


## Mastaba

> Si vous vous basez là dessus, y aura plus jamais de goodies.
> Ca a démarré super fort, mais maintenant plus rien.
> Ca fait bien chier (parce qu'ils sont rangés autour de mon bureau).


Quelqu' un avait demandé si c' était disponible en librairie, ce serait peut être une idée d' en plaçer quelques uns dans quelques librairies histoire de voir ?
Je parle pas de grosse distribution bien sûr, mais de deux/trois exemplaires dans quelques magasins partenaires juste histoire de sonder un peu.

Parceque ca me semble plutôt logique en fait, ca a démarré super fort parceque les gens susceptibles de l' acheter étaient des lecteurs et que le seul endroit où on peut l' acheter est le site de CPC, qui est aussi avec la pub dans le mag (ZOMG le moment où je l' ai vue  :^_^: ), le seul endroit où on peut avoir connaissance de son existence.
C' est vrai que le public concerné se réduit un peu aux lecteurs (ceux intéressés l' ayant déjà à peu près tous acheté), mais bon, ca pourrait très bien intéresser des gens normaux aussi, finalement.

----------


## Vedder

> Si vous vous basez là dessus, y aura plus jamais de goodies.
> Ca a démarré super fort, mais maintenant plus rien.
> Ca fait bien chier (parce qu'ils sont rangés autour de mon bureau).


Faites une promo Noël avec signure de Sieur Cooly et d'un membre de la rédac. Avec ça, je vous garantit que tout le monde va se prendre un deuxième exemplaire, voire plus pour ceux qui voudront toutes les signures !  ::): 


J'imagine déjà les discussions constructives sur le topic qui y serait consacré:



> — Ouais mais moi il est plus mieux, j'ai la patte de Mr Chat en marker qui brille, ça vaut plus que le tien d'abord !
> — Même pas vrai !


 ::P: 


Edit:



> Quelqu' un avait demandé si c' était disponible en librairie, ce serait peut être une idée d' en plaçer quelques uns dans quelques librairies histoire de voir ?[...]
> C' est vrai que le public concerné se réduit un peu aux lecteurs (ceux intéressés l' ayant déjà à peu près tous acheté), mais bon, ca pourrait très bien intéresser des gens normaux aussi, finalement.


Owi, avec un bandeau rouge où serait écrit "Le meilleur livre jamais édité par Presse-Non-Stop -_Canarama_".  :^_^:

----------


## kaldanm

Voius pourriez faire paraître une ou deux planches dans le numéro de janvier (parce que j'imagine que Decembre est déja rempli) pour en faire la pub ?

A part l'annonce initiale, c'est assez difficile de s'y intéresser juste sur la base d'une publicité normale dans le mag... Surtout que le lecteur moyen a tendance a zapper les pages de pub.

----------


## Bebealien

Ouaip, clair qu'il a du tomber dans l'oubli vu que l'internaute moyen a une mémoire de poisson rouge et oublie tout à chaque nouvelle vidéo a base de chaton et de bébé.

J'avais aussi une petite question : si la tendance à l'augmentation des ventes se poursuit, qu'est ce que vous allez faire de tous ces brouzoufs (a part vous acheter une ferrari et une piscine de caviar) ? Investir dans des projets communautaires ? Faire plus de pages ? Recruter une assistante personnelle chacun ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Euh Console magasine au hasard.

Je les vois pas nous donner du gratos pendant x mois.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est normal que Khan Lust ait toujours pas demandé aux gagnants du concours des fausses couvertures de livres leurs coordonnées?


Ehhh merde... Je m'en occupe de suite, c'est pas ma faute, les loups de la toundra m'ont retenu.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Une boule de feu et c'est réglé.

Dommage pour vous les gagnants mais Kahn c'est un vrai joueur, il utilise pas le Fast Travel faudra attendre  :;):

----------


## TiNitro

héhé, ohne exbloration, kahn lust...

----------


## cosades

Y aura-t-il les tests de Remorquage Simulator 2011 ou Travaux Routiers Simulator 2011 dans le prochain CPC ?

J'avoue que j'hésite beaucoup, Noël approchant.

----------


## mescalin

> Ehhh merde... Je m'en occupe de suite, c'est pas ma faute, les loups de la toundra m'ont retenu.


Ah j'ai encore ma chance pour proposer un truc ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Y'a de l'idée, mais Arlequin ne nous file pas de lots.

----------


## mescalin

Damned, encore raté !

----------


## Mastaba

Rapelay ftw!
Je sais plus, Kahn en avait parlé dans son dossier d' ailleurs ? Je sais qu' il y avait des jeux Illusion.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y'a de l'idée, mais Arlequin ne nous file pas de lots.


T'a demandé à Gérard de Villiers

----------


## Voldain

> Si vous vous basez là dessus, y aura plus jamais de goodies.
> Ca a démarré super fort, mais maintenant plus rien.
> Ca fait bien chier (parce qu'ils sont rangés autour de mon bureau).


Mais vous en avez fait la pub ailleurs que dans CPC et sur le site?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Mais vous en avez fait la pub ailleurs que dans CPC et sur le site?


En même temps c'est le genre de truc qui n'intéresse que la groupie de base.

à la rigueur en mettre deux ou trois dans une presse à coté de la rédac pour tester.
Mais sans accord distributeur ça risque de coincer.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Une petite broutille qui me reloute quand même pas mal. Est ce que vous pourriez mettre dans les tests consoles si les jeux sont multis ou pas ? C'est assez chiant de devoir bouger de son lit à son pc (effort surhumain en pleine lecture de CPC) pour checker si y'a moyen d'y jouer à plusieurs ou pas. Idéalement si vous pouviez même indiquer le nombre de joueurs ça serait parfait.

Je trouve ça limite plus intéressant que de savoir qui l'a développé, si c'est un jeu de lancer de moules ou de pasteques ou que sais je encore.

Mais ça n'engage que moi :D

----------


## DJCot

> Une petite broutille qui me reloute quand même pas mal. Est ce que vous pourriez mettre dans les tests consoles si les jeux sont multis ou pas ? C'est assez chiant de devoir bouger de son lit à son pc (effort surhumain en pleine lecture de CPC) pour checker si y'a moyen d'y jouer à plusieurs ou pas. Idéalement si vous pouviez même indiquer le nombre de joueurs ça serait parfait.
> 
> Je trouve ça limite plus intéressant que de savoir qui l'a développé, si c'est un jeu de lancer de moules ou de pasteques ou que sais je encore.
> 
> Mais ça n'engage que moi :D


Tu peux aussi checker sur ton PC après lecture complète de Canard Console, plutôt qu'à chaque page  ::ninja::

----------


## P1nGou1N

> Tu peux aussi checker sur ton PC après lecture complète de Canard Console, plutôt qu'à chaque page


Bah c'est là ou ça se complique, la curiosité l'emporte toujours !!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mais ça n'engage que moi :D


Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Bon pour l'instant je ne suis pas tombé sur un jeu qui multi qui m'intéresse, mais quand le mag se développera il y en aura forcément, savoir si c'est multi online, split, voire split avec consoles linked mais ça je sais que je rêve.  ::P: 

Par contre je pensais faire une reflexion sur l'encart console, je me demandais si c'était utile ces rubriques jeux telephones/ipad, jeux move/kinect et tout pour un encart de cette taille. Je ne conteste pas le bien fondé de leur présence dans un mag complet hein. Mais je me disais que c'était pas l'intérêt principal du lectorat CPC.
Bon ben en lisant le dernier edito de CPC j'avais tort ça marche fort et tant mieux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Une petite broutille qui me reloute quand même pas mal. Est ce que vous pourriez mettre dans les tests consoles si les jeux sont multis ou pas ? C'est assez chiant de devoir bouger de son lit à son pc (effort surhumain en pleine lecture de CPC) pour checker si y'a moyen d'y jouer à plusieurs ou pas. Idéalement si vous pouviez même indiquer le nombre de joueurs ça serait parfait.
> 
> Je trouve ça limite plus intéressant que de savoir qui l'a développé, si c'est un jeu de lancer de moules ou de pasteques ou que sais je encore.
> 
> Mais ça n'engage que moi :D


C'est vrai que c'est le petit détail qui tient en une ligne dans l'encart technique, et qui serait utile.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En général c'est mentionné dans le test ça non ? Si c'est pas anecdotique en tout cas.

----------


## Vevster

Vous avez vu qui pour Spec Ops: The Line ?
J'ai un poto français qui bosse chez Yager  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi j'ai une question :
Minecraft étant sorti depuis presque un mois, comptez vous en faire un test ?
On a eu des previews. Mais je ne crois pas qu'il ai été noté.

----------


## kilfou

Est ce que Presstalis réapprovisionne les kiosques en cours de distri ?

Je veux dire, le 245 plaît tellement que les 10 exemplaires sont partis le 5 décembre, le kiosquier peut leur demander d'en livrer 10 autres ou c'est livraison unique ?

----------


## Jolaventur

Si je dis pas de connerie c'est livraison unique en fonction du nombre de retours d'invendus.

Mais ton kiosquier peut demander un réachaladage temporaire ou pérenne pour s'ajuster à la demande.

----------


## ducon

Et tu peux toujours lui commander un ancien numéro (pas trop vieux) s'il y en a encore.

----------


## Teto

Aux 2 messages précédents : Quand j'ai demandé ça à ma buraliste, le distributeur l'a envoyé balader.

My 2 cents.

----------


## ducon

Tu n’as pas eu de bol, le mien n’a pas de problème avec ça.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ton buraliste est un con, tu peux en faire part au GCDJ.

----------


## ducon

Le con n’est pas le buraliste, mais le distributeur au dessus.  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui, j'avais mal interprété.

----------


## Teto

Oui, voilà, c'est le distri le méchant.  ::): 
Le distri est du genre à dire que les versions petit format des magazines, ça existe que pendant les vacances, ou à ne fournir qu'UN exemplaire de Charlie Hebdo lors de la fameuse semaine.
Et ce qui qui agace dans cette histoire, c'est que le buraliste peut rien faire, il subit sans pouvoir se plaindre. Et en plus il doit dire merci.  ::(:

----------


## O.Boulon

De toutes façons, ça n'existe pas, ça, la commande et le réassort pour un aussi petit tirage que CanardPC.
L'imprimeur fait parvenir un nombre fixé par nous aux dépôts, les dépôts les distribuent dans les kiosques.
Et après, y a plus rien.
Le dépôt n'en garde pas au cas où (ou alors, ça veut dire qu'on nous arnaque sur les ventes).
Les kiosques ne nous contactent jamais pour un réassort.
Et si vous voulez un ancien numéro, le kiosquier (si il fait bien son travail et ne nous arnaque pas) n'est pas en mesure de vous le filer. Faut nous contacter par vpc@canardpc.com.

----------


## ducon

Ben ça, je dois avoir une perle comme vendeur de canards.

----------


## Teto

> De toutes façons, ça n'existe pas, ça, la commande et le réassort pour un aussi petit tirage que CanardPC.
> L'imprimeur fait parvenir un nombre fixé par nous aux dépôts, les dépôts les distribuent dans les kiosques.
> Et après, y a plus rien.
> Le dépôt n'en garde pas au cas où (ou alors, ça veut dire qu'on nous arnaque sur les ventes).
> Les kiosques ne nous contactent jamais pour un réassort.
> Et si vous voulez un ancien numéro, le kiosquier (si il fait bien son travail et ne nous arnaque pas) n'est pas en mesure de vous le filer. Faut nous contacter par vpc@canardpc.com.


Merci pour les précisions!  ::):

----------


## keulz

> De toutes façons, ça n'existe pas, ça, la commande et le réassort pour un aussi petit tirage que CanardPC.
> L'imprimeur fait parvenir un nombre fixé par nous aux dépôts, les dépôts les distribuent dans les kiosques.
> Et après, y a plus rien.
> Le dépôt n'en garde pas au cas où (ou alors, ça veut dire qu'on nous arnaque sur les ventes).
> Les kiosques ne nous contactent jamais pour un réassort.
> Et si vous voulez un ancien numéro, le kiosquier (si il fait bien son travail et ne nous arnaque pas) n'est pas en mesure de vous le filer. Faut nous contacter par vpc@canardpc.com.


Donc ça veut dire que là, si je veux aller acheter le 245 parce que je pense ne jamais le recevoir, je risque de ne plus en trouver ?  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Le 245 t'as une chance de le trouver jusqu'à vendredi prochain.
A partir de vendredi, ton unique chance, c'est de passer par notre vpc.

----------


## Jolaventur

En plus le VPC c'est Miguel ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Accessoirement, je ne me rappelle plus dans quel test (peut-être Anno 1404) ackboo faisait l'amour avec un Miguel pour le remercier de lui avoir livré un jeu fabuleux.

Ca a dû valoir à ce dernier une promotion  ::): .

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'était Paolo.

----------


## DJCot

> C'était Paolo.


Les Italiens, dès qu'il est question de coucher pour réussir...  ::ninja:: 

Ceci était un troll non constructif.

Pour réhausser le débat :
Par rapport à la dernière news, sur la mise à dispo en numérique du dernier CPC Hardware, vous avez une idée sur le prix appliqué à ce moyen de distribution ? Je ne demande pas de divulguer un prix, juste si vous avez une idée pour savoir sur quoi le baser.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'était Paolo.


Ah merde j'ai du faire l'amalgame avec un sketch de Dubosc où il est coincé dans un camion avec un Miguel.

En tout cas content de voir que quelqu'un a été encore plus marqué par ce test fabuleux que moi  ::P: .

----------


## keulz

> Ah merde j'ai du faire l'amalgame avec un sketch de Dubosc où il est coincé dans un camion avec un Miguel.
> 
> En tout cas content de voir que quelqu'un a été encore plus marqué par ce test fabuleux que moi .


Peut-être que kahn a été témoin de la promotion...  ::ninja::

----------


## CaeDron

Non c'est la mauvaise information que tu viens d'analyser. 
Jeckhyl regarde du Dubosc.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne peux pas avoir un goût aussi sûr que l'ensemble des geeks de ce forum, c'est sûr.

A moins que je n'admette qu'il y a du bon et du mauvais chez tous les comiques, y compris Dubosc ou Bigard.

Ouais, je sais, c'est vertigineux un monde non manichéen.

----------


## Jolaventur

Ouai m'enfin

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Et le test en question c'était l'extension de Rome Total War sur Alexandre le Grand il me semble.

----------


## Zebb

En suggestion d un prochain numéro : si vous refaites un dossier de test sur les souris, vous pourriez inclure les sans-fils ?

Je n ai jamais compris ce desamour pour les sans-fils...  ::'(:

----------


## Mastaba

Plus chères, nécessitent d' être rechargées, plus de latence (même si ca doit être minime maintenant), pas tellement d' avantage pour une souris de joueur sauf peut être pour ceux qui jouent avec une sensibilité extrêmement basse et font donc des geste très, très amples et risquent plus de s' emmêler si ils n' ont pas un truc à ressort comme celui de Roccat pour tenir le fil?

Sinon ca peut être pratique pour s' en servir de télécommande HTPC de fortune.

----------


## Mr Ianou

En faite la latence n'est plus vraiment un problème.

C'est plutôt que je n'ai jamais vu de souris sans fil avec plusieurs bouton qui ne coutent pas une blinde par rapport au modèle filaire.

----------


## CptCaverne

Elles pèsent une tonne et quand t'as plus de batteries alors que tu allais faire le headshot de ta vie, ça énerve.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et perso j'ai arrêté le sans fil à cause du rechargement (le modèle que j'avais n'avait pas de support de rechargement comme ça peut se faire mais des piles à recharger, c'est très chiant en fait).

----------


## Mastaba

Faudrait un socle genre touchstone (intégré dans le tapis?), ou carrément une alimentation électrique sans fil.

----------


## galoustic

C'est surtout une "invention" qui cherche toujours une réelle utilité.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est surtout une "invention" qui cherche toujours une réelle utilité.


C'est utile dans le cas d'un HTPC

----------


## galoustic

Ce qu'une télécommande fait très bien... mouais.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ce qu'une télécommande fait très bien... mouais.


Pas assez Geek petit scarrabée.

----------


## keulz

> Pas assez Geek petit scarrabée.


C'est surtout qu'il en a peut-être pour moins cher quand il s'énerve avec une télécommande qu'une souris sans fil...  ::ninja::

----------


## mrFish

J'ai une g900 et j'en suis très content. Il faudrait juste que je change la pile par une de plus grosse capacité.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Dans le science & vie de janvier prochain ils parlent d'un système pour les jeux video pour envoyer au joueur des odeurs selon l'action à l'écran.
C'est cette boite :   http://www.olf-action.fr/

Je me demande, qui va le tester avec Eleveur de porcs Simulator et 3D sex villa 24 ?

Plus sérieusement, vous vous voyez jouer avec un truc comme ça ? Parce que moi pas du tout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dans le science & vie de janvier prochain ils parlent d'un système pour les jeux video pour envoyer au joueur des odeurs selon l'action à l'écran.
> C'est cette boite :   http://www.olf-action.fr/
> 
> Je me demande, qui va le tester avec Eleveur de porcs Simulator et 3D sex villa 24 ?
> 
> Plus sérieusement, vous vous voyez jouer avec un truc comme ça ? Parce que moi pas du tout.


Il y a eu un épisode de Leisure suit Larry qui proposait des pastilles olfactives à gratter à certains moments du jeu. Ou qui a parlé de le faire, je sais plus si c'était finalement sorti avec le jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ose même pas imaginer les odeurs d'un Leisure Suit Larry...

----------


## Teto

Cela avait été fait pour le cinéma. Quelques films en ont profité, mais ça s'est vite arrêté... (L'info qui ne sert à rien du jour)

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'ose même pas imaginer les odeurs d'un Leisure Suit Larry...


Les exemples que j'avais vu (lu dans joystick ?), c'était crème solaire et prout.

----------


## Jolaventur

Les odeurs sont synthétisées ou c'est comme pour les doublages de porno?

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous êtes gentils, mais on vous a expliqué mille fois qu'on ne parle pas de la concurrence chez nous.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Vous êtes gentils, mais on vous a expliqué mille fois qu'on ne parle pas de la concurrence chez nous.


Désolé, j'imaginais que vu que le sujet est totalement différent, ça ne gênerait pas. Je vais glaner des infos ailleurs.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le problème, c'est que ça entraîne systématiquement la descente d'énervés qui se mettent à tailler en pièce tout ce qui n'est pas CPC, donc on préfère prévenir que guérir.

Sinon, tu peux aller sur les forums de Gamekult, dans la partie Presse Étrangère. Il y a quelques retours sur ce qui t'intéresse.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Le problème, c'est que ça entraîne systématiquement la descente d'énervés qui se mettent à tailler en pièce tout ce qui n'est pas CPC, donc on préfère prévenir que guérir.
> 
> Sinon, tu peux aller sur les forums de Gamekult, dans la partie Presse Étrangère. Il y a quelques retours sur ce qui t'intéresse.


Je comprend (surtout après lecture du topic en question  ::|: ). Merci pour le chemin.

----------


## O.Boulon

De rien !

----------


## Mastaba

S&V concurrent de CPC ?!? ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous êtes gentils, mais on vous a expliqué mille fois qu'on ne parle pas de la concurrence chez nous.


Euh ouais enfin ça date de 1996 cette histoire d'odorama pour Larry. On ne parle pas vraiment de la concurrence puisque les rédacteurs de l'époque sont aussi les fondateurs de CPC. 

Ouais je pinaille, et alors ?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

J'aime bien supprimer des messages pour vous faire passer pour des cons.

----------


## TheToune

> J'aime bien supprimer des messages pour vous faire passer pour des cons.


Ridicule ! La plupart du temps on a pas besoin de ce genre de procédé ! Tu te fatigue pour rien !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je suis d'accord avec Toune !



Euh wait...



Ouais, je suis d'accord avec Toune  :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis d'accord avec Toune !
> 
> 
> 
> Euh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Ouais, je suis d'accord avec Toune


ça veut donc dire que t'a pas d'avis.
Cacao c'est une moule! 
:montredudoigt:

----------


## Eurok

> J'aime bien supprimer des messages pour vous faire passer pour des cons.


Sinon comment faites vous pour ne pas craquer devant cette bande de râleurs qui viennent chouiner sur le forum ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On arrête la modération et on se contente de poster sur Twitter.

----------


## Phenixy

> On arrête la modération et on se contente de poster sur Twitter.


On peut râler sur Twitter aussi hein.

----------


## carbish

Ouais, parce que google+ c'est pas trop ça  ::trollface:: 
Sinon c'est quand que canardpc file des pc gratos avec chaque numéro, c'est quand qu'on a un jouet offert, c'est quand qu'on a des cadeaux, c'est quand que quoi qui quad ?

----------


## mescalin

> J'aime bien supprimer des messages pour vous faire passer pour des cons.


Comme si y avait besoin de ça  :^_^:

----------


## Eurok

> Ouais, parce que google+ c'est pas trop ça 
> Sinon c'est quand que canardpc file des pc gratos avec chaque numéro, c'est quand qu'on a un jouet offert, c'est quand qu'on a des cadeaux, c'est quand que quoi qui quad ?





Spoiler Alert! 


Comment dire ... le Père Noël.. bah ...euh ... voilà bah il n'existe pas ! Désolé !

----------


## Jeckhyl

La balise spoiler bordel !

----------


## Chan

::lol::  Aucun respect de nos jours !
Sinon question qui a peut être déjà été posée : C'est toujours Fishbone qui s'occupe de l'ActuHardware ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> La balise spoiler bordel !


M'en fou du moment que la petite souris vient me voir

----------


## Eurok

> La balise spoiler bordel !


Voilà ! Pardon aux familles tout ça ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

:haha:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

S'il n'existait pas, je ne vois pas comment ce serait possible que j'ai une orange chaque année.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et un bout de ficelle pour jouer  ::o: . Toi aussi  ::o:  !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Déferlement de luxe!  ::o:

----------


## rackboy

> Aucun respect de nos jours !
> Sinon question qui a peut être déjà été posée : C'est toujours Fishbone qui s'occupe de l'ActuHardware ?


au vu du choix des photos qui accompagne les textes, je dirais Voui mais il faudrait un confirmation.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui.
Tant que vous ne pouvez pas lire la rubrique en public, c'est bien Fish qui s'en occupe.

----------


## johnclaude

D'ailleurs je lui présente mes félicitations, il la dirige magnifiquement cette rubrique.

----------


## O.Boulon

Va falloir parler plus fort, je crois qu'il ne peut pas t'entendre entre les hurlements des singes et les rafales d'AK47 tirés par les barons de la drogue.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je dois dire que, moi qui n'en a rien à foutre du hardware et n'y comprends rien, je lis toujours la rubrique pour les bons mots.

----------


## rackboy

Mais quel beau pays propose ces activités touristiques?

----------


## Anon26492

> Mais quel beau pays propose ces activités touristiques?


La banlieue parisienne  ::trollface::

----------


## Okxyd

> Je dois dire que, moi qui n'en a rien à foutre du hardware et n'y comprends rien, je lis toujours la rubrique pour les bons mots.


Personnellement j'ai plus l'impression de lire les élucubrations d'un esprit malade et cynique que des pages d'actu , en même temps le hardware c'est chiant alors bon...
Sinon quand est ce que vous nous reparlez de Dishonored ? Car 2012 s'annonce bien naze par rapport à l'année précédente niveau FPS et j'ai peur de me retrouver qu'avec des numéros remplis d'articles d'ackboo sur des jeux de gestion polonais.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Tant que vous ne pouvez pas lire la rubrique en public, c'est bien Fish qui s'en occupe.


C'est parce que le public ne veut pas entendre la vérité. Il a peur le public et il se pose pas la question de savoir pourquoi, parce qu'il a peur que la réponse le rende malheureux.

Et pourquoi ? Vous vous le savez, parce qu'il est manipulé et quand Fishbone le dit, ça fait marrer ceux qui savent.

Mais en même temps hein ? Si on regarde bien ? Oui, je pose la question, c'est le sujet du "topic".

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Les développeurs du jeu nitronic-rush souhaitent une image de l'article sur leur jeu.
http://forum.nitronic-rush.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=107
Moralement, avec les droits d'auteurs, j'ai besoin de votre autorisation pour le faire.
M'y autorisez-vous, svp ?
Préférez-vous que je scanne mon CPC ou préférez-vous une belle image de vos archives ?
Merci.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Car 2012 s'annonce bien naze par rapport à l'année précédente niveau FPS et j'ai peur de me retrouver qu'avec des numéros remplis d'articles d'ackboo sur des jeux de gestion polonais.


Si ca peut te rassurer, je suis quasiment sûr qu'ils sortiront un nouveau CoD  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> Car 2012 s'annonce bien naze par rapport à l'année précédente niveau FPS et j'ai peur de me retrouver qu'avec des numéros remplis d'articles d'ackboo sur des jeux de gestion polonais.


C'est rigolo de voir le changement, celui qui fait que cette comparaison devient doucement de moins en moins négative & de plus en plus positive, au vu des excellents jeux qui sortent ces derniers temps en terre d'Europe centrale & oriental...  ::):

----------


## Pinkipou

Chauvin.

----------


## Eurok

> La banlieue parisienne


AK47 ... ça fait plutôt penser à Marseille ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> Si ca peut te rassurer, je suis quasiment sûr qu'ils sortiront un nouveau CoD


Non mais un seul RTS d'ex-URSS par numéro suffit.

----------


## Brocoli Man

> Non mais un seul RTS d'ex-URSS par numéro suffit.


Alerte Rouge  :Emo:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> AK47 ... ça fait plutôt penser à Marseille ^^


Costa Rica si je me goure pas.

----------


## Mastaba

> Bonjour. 
> Les développeurs du jeu nitronic-rush souhaitent une image de l'article sur leur jeu.
> http://forum.nitronic-rush.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=107
> Moralement, avec les droits d'auteurs, j'ai besoin de votre autorisation pour le faire.
> M'y autorisez-vous, svp ?
> Préférez-vous que je scanne mon CPC ou préférez-vous une belle image de vos archives ?
> Merci.



Severe newspaper  :^_^:

----------


## Conan3D

Ça vous dérange pas que j'ouvre un fil sur les livres sur les jeux vidéo? Comme je sais que vous aimez pas trop qu'on parle de la "concurrence"...

----------


## Zorglomme

Les livres à mon humble avis, c'est pas vraiment de la concurrence.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de problème pour les livres.
Et l'histoire avec la concurrence, c'est surtout que dés qu'il y a un topic de ce genre, généralement ça se transforme en lynchage et, ça, c'est hors de question chez nous.

----------


## Ymnargue

> ça se transforme en lynchage et, ça, c'est hors de question chez nous.


 :haha: 

CPC, la communauté gentille, calme, respectueuse et amicale.  ::love:: 


Sinon, très très bonne idée pour le topic de bouquins sur les jv.
J'en ai lu quelques-uns, vraiment très nazes. Si ça permet d'en trouver des bons, tant mieux !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Faites pas chier Boulon, il lutte pour allez sur Free mobiles.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
[humour]
Pour les plus attardés différents d'entre nous, voici ce qu'est cet objet mystérieux :
Un livre est un ensemble de pages reliées entre elles et contenant des signes destinés à être lus. 
Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livre
Pas de son, pas d'animations, parfois pas d'image, et rarement de couleur. L'interactivité ...  ::(: 
Les mises en pages sont pauvres, et il faut tourner les pages soi même. [/humour]

----------


## Eurok

> Bonjour. 
> [humour]
> Pour les plus attardés différents d'entre nous, voici ce qu'est cet objet mystérieux :
> Un livre est un ensemble de pages reliées entre elles et contenant des signes destinés à être lus. 
> Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livre
> Pas de son, pas d'animations, parfois pas d'image, et rarement de couleur. L'interactivité ... 
> Les mises en pages sont pauvres, et il faut tourner les pages soi même. [/humour]


A mon avis ça ne marchera jamais ton truc !

----------


## Eklis

> Bonjour. 
> [humour]
> Pour les plus attardés différents d'entre nous, voici ce qu'est cet objet mystérieux :
> Un livre est un ensemble de pages reliées entre elles et contenant des signes destinés à être lus. 
> Source : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livre
> Pas de son, pas d'animations, parfois pas d'image, et rarement de couleur. L'interactivité ... 
> Les mises en pages sont pauvres, et il faut tourner les pages soi même. [/humour]


 Est-ce qu'on peut l'enregistrer sur Steam ?

----------


## DJCot

> Est-ce qu'on peut l'enregistrer sur *Origin*?


Faut se mettre à la page  ::ninja::

----------


## Anon26492

Dites, petite question abonnement :

Je viens de recevoir un mail, mon abo expirant bientôt. Le mail dit :



> Mais rassurez-vous, tout n'est pas perdu. Nous avons eu l'idée géniale et révolutionnaire de vous proposer une offre de réabonnement à tarif réduit.


Alors là je  ::w00t:: 

Le tarif réduit en question, c'est *deux euros* de réduction quelle que soit la durée choisie  :tired: 
Bon, honnêtement je m'en tape hein, je payerais volontiers plus cher pour vous soutenir, mais j'ai quand même eu un peu l'impression que vous vous foutiez de ma gueule.

Donc la question, c'est pourquoi deux euros ? 

Ne serait-ce pas plus logique de faire une réduc un peu plus symbolique (genre un numéro complet offert) ou alors ne faire aucune réduction ? Ou remplacer la réduction par un goodie sympa qui ne vous coûterait rien ?

Ou alors c'est de l'humour  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Conan3D

On dirait du Free.

----------


## Miguel

Mmmh. Je ne fais pas les tarifs, je ne peux donc pas m'exprimer sur leur essence. En revanche, d'un strict point de vue technique : sur les abonnements d'un an, c'est 74 euros, au lieu de 78. Donc 4 euros, pas tout à fait un numéro. Et les abonnements d'un an comprennent 22 numéros, alors que pour de vrai, si vous comptez vos Canard PC soigneusement archivés, dans une année, il y en a 21.

----------


## Jolaventur

Quel bel homme ce Miguel ::): .

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

Dites vous avez prévu un truc si ça se confirme :

Viande bon Hamburger

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dites vous avez prévu un truc si ça se confirme :
> 
> Viande bon Hamburger


Délocaliser la salle de réunion de la rédac' dans le BK.
Logique.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ça n'a pas été démenti 40 fois cette histoire?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ça n'a pas été démenti 40 fois cette histoire?


Si mais là c'est tout neuf.

---------- Post added at 20h14 ---------- Previous post was at 20h13 ----------




> Délocaliser la salle de réunion dans la rédac' dans le BK.
> Logique.


Cacao est dyslexique aujourd'hui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai pas de leçon à recevoir d'un étranger  :tired:

----------


## Raoul Wolfoni

> Ça n'a pas été démenti 40 fois cette histoire?


La news date de Septembre mais dernièrement ils en ont reparlé dans Yahoo news (je crois).

De plus cet article  semble plutôt sérieux et crédible

----------


## Mastaba

Dans le débat de gameone cette semaine il y avait un sujet sur l' avenir de la presse écrite, les notes, la subjectivité, les exclus, la concurrence du web etc.
D' ailleurs CPC a été cité pour ses qualités et son originalité (c' est pas la première fois, Marcus en avait déjà fait l' éloge dans une précédente émission)

Etrangement ils semblaient regretter les exclusivités, et le marchandage de notes et autres pressions relevait de la paranoia et de la théorie du complot.

Il y avait un rédac chef d' un mag de JV, des journalistes, bloggeurs et je me disais que ca aurait été super d' avoir une présence palmipède pciste à ces débats, qui tournent exactement autour des questions actuelles sur le JV mises en avant dans les pages de Ivan par exemple.

----------


## Teto

> ... et le marchandage de notes et autres pressions relevait de la paranoia et de la théorie du complot.


Arf ! Bien sûr, on y croit, on y croit...  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Dans le débat de gameone cette semaine il y avait un sujet sur l' avenir de la presse écrite, les notes, la subjectivité, les exclus, la concurrence du web etc.
> D' ailleurs CPC a été cité pour ses qualités et son originalité (c' est pas la première fois, Marcus en avait déjà fait l' éloge dans une précédente émission)
> 
> Etrangement ils semblaient regretter les exclusivités, et le marchandage de notes et autres pressions relevait de la paranoia et de la théorie du complot.
> 
> Il y avait un rédac chef d' un mag de JV, des journalistes, bloggeurs et je me disais que ca aurait été super d' avoir une présence palmipède pciste à ces débats, qui tournent exactement autour des questions actuelles sur le JV mises en avant dans les pages de Ivan par exemple.


On a été invité et on a refusé.
On n'aime pas trop ce genre de débat : on préfère travailler plutôt que de parler de notre travail.

----------


## Chocolouf

Et comment on vous présente ces débats lorsque la proposition vous est faite ?

----------


## Conan3D

> On a été invité et on a refusé.
> On n'aime pas trop ce genre de débat : on préfère travailler plutôt que de parler de notre travail.


Vous auriez du accepter, ça aurait pu être sympa. Mais après, c'est votre mag, votre "com", c'est vous qui gérez.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ils n'ont plus besoin de  nouveaux abonnements depuis leur bond de 60%  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ducon

Chic, de réduction, le bon ?

----------


## Eurok

En plus s'ils avaient accepté, il y en aurait encore certains pour se plaindre du retard de publication du test de Super Call Of Honor 17 , tout ça parce que les Canards vont à la télé au lieu de bosser.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais Boulon n'avait pas envie que tout le monde se moque de sa voix.

----------


## Mastaba

Han dommage j' aurais bien voulu voir ça ><

Non il faut reconnaître que l' émission a un ton plutôt sympa et unique à la tv, à des années lumière des trolls débats habituels qu' on peut entendre ailleurs, effectivement pourris d' auto-promo; mais il y aurais des précisions à apporter c' est clair, ce serait-ce qu' à cause de l' orientation console qui passe à côté de tout un tas de trucs spécifiques au PC.


Sauf bien entendu les deux débats avec que des invités constructeurs et l' autre avec que des représentants éditeurs, bien remplis de langue de bois comme il faut, et où on a quand même eu des moments involontairement lol quand le gars de blizzard pour répondre à un truc sur le foutage de gueule des DLC payants abusifs sort qu' ils ont tout de même sorti récemment un patch pour wow gratuit, ou que le concept de la démo payante est peut être pas si mauvais, où encore que le jeu d' occasion est presque aussi méchant que le piratage, parceque les jeux ca coûte cher à développer bla².

http://www.gameone.net/programmes/le...rcus/episodes/
(malheureusement y a que la première partie à part quelques-uns)

----------


## Djal

La prochaine fois vous me préviendrez que mon abonnement est fini depuis un numéro au lieu de glander ?

----------


## Miguel

Bonjour Djal,
Pour tous problèmes, questions, ou discussions philosophiques concernant les abonnements, je suis à votre disposition. Pas 24/24 ni 7/7, mais quand même. 
abonnement [at] canardpc [point] com . Il existe même un topic dédié.

----------


## Djal

> Bonjour Djal,
> Pour tous problèmes, questions, ou discussions philosophiques concernant les abonnements, je suis à votre disposition. Pas 24/24 ni 7/7, mais quand même. 
> abonnement [at] canardpc [point] com . Il existe même un topic dédié.


Merci Miguel, mais je voulais surtout profiter de l'occasion pour venir traiter la redac'.

----------


## Miguel

Ah, au temps pour moi.

----------


## Zorglomme

> le marchandage de notes et autres pressions relevait de la paranoia et de la théorie du complot.


On dirait du Laurent Joffrin. C'est beau  ::cry:: .

----------


## Phenixy

> On a été invité et on a refusé.
> On n'aime pas trop ce genre de débat : on préfère jouer à Skyrim plutôt que de parler de notre travail.


Fixed.

----------


## Z-4195

Canard PC privilégie le concret à la com'. Ca devient de plus en plus rare dans ce monde du paraître, c'est tellement beau  :Emo:

----------


## t4nk

Yop la rédac. 

En trainant de-ci de-là pour occuper un dimanche pourri, je viens de croiser ça : *Living After War*, vous connaissez ? Et si oui, vous le suivez d'un oeil ?

En gros, ce sera un MMO* F2P très orienté RTS "guerre de ressources" dans univers post-apo. Arrivée espérée début 2012, et la closed beta tourne déjà depuis un peu.

* Du véritable persistant meuporguesque, contrairement au style "massive one shot battle" à l'image de WoT par exemple. Oui, je sais que c'est un mauvais exemple puisque WoT est un FPS, mais je pense que vous saisissez l'idée.

Site off et un peu de blabla :

----------


## NICKY L AWESOME

Bonjour, 

Je suis actuellement à mon travail : je souhaiterais donc pouvoir glander dans de bonnes conditions. 
Ma question :
Je cherche l'url d'un site cité dans le dernier CPC (celui avec Boromir en couv). Il est décrit comme "très addictif" c'est exactement ce qu'il me faut. 
Le nom commence par TVT et ça traite avec humour des schémas redondants utilisés dans divers art tels que les jeux vidéo, le cinéma, et les livres chiants d'avant l'an 2000.
J'ai lu l'article à la fraiche ce matin alors excusez ces détails plutôt flous... Néanmoins, je me souviens de deux exemples : le site explique pourquoi dans les FPS, notre personnage droitier utilise une arme de poing pour gaucher. Il explique aussi pourquoi tous les jeux avec des armes blanches jouent un son métallique quand on sort l'arme du fourreau. 

Voilà voilà, si une bonne âme voulait bien m'aider.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tv tropes.

----------


## NICKY L AWESOME

J'avais testé "tvt cordes", ma mémorisation mnémotechnique de ce matin était donc foireuse.

Merci !

----------


## Conan3D

Alors Khan, c'était comment ta partie de TTT avec les testicules?  ::trollface:: 

En fait, Angeal me spammait car il voulait que JE lui donne TON id Steam pour faire de la pub pour son "clan". 'Fin bref, dans l'article t'avais pas l'air très enthousiasmé par ta partie. Faudra que tu viennes un jour jouer avec Nonok et cie.
Et pareil pour le prop hunt, mais le prop hunt se joue mieux enchaînés avec d'autres modes de jeux fretta (= codés avec un truc spécial qui permet d'avoir des fonctions communes à tous ces gamemodes, comme l'intégration d'une interface multimodes pour les serveurs, avec rotation)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est surtout que j'ai mis l'accent sur des trucs dont on a jamais parlé comme le Theatre et l’ascenseur, mais on s'est bien marrés sur TTT.  ::):

----------


## Conan3D

D'ailleurs, j'avais jamais entendu parler de GMod Theater. C'est marrant. Dommage que les sièges buggent complètement.

----------


## Eurok

Le Theatre est limité,pour un truc intéressant il faut un bon public. Là, c'est surtout des vidéos de Skyrim, Portal, TF2, MW3, Minecraft et des idioties réalisées avec le Gmod ... par contre quand tu leur mets un peu de classique ça skip :/

----------


## Conan3D

Ils ont pas lâché le nécessaire pour faire un serveur je parie?

----------


## Eurok

Le serveur fonctionne bien, mais c'est le contenu qui est un peu redondant.C'est dommage. Et ça manque de frenchies.

----------


## Higlander

Salut!
Après avoir lu un petit paragraphe sur le futur Hitman, il m'est venu l'idée de relanger Blood Money.
Et au moment de cliquer, je me suis rappelé qu'il y avait eu un "on y joue encore" dans un mag. Dans le 234 si je ne me trompe pas.  ::): 

Bon mon problème c'est que...je m'en flagelle encore les épaules...j'ai *rangé* mes canards de l'année passée, car la pile commençait à atteindre une hauteur vertigineuse... ::|: 

Du coup, plus d'article. Et je pense qu'il y avait un lien vers les meilleurs mods ou quelque chose dans le genre.

A vot' bon coeur!

----------


## Conan3D

Ben les mods c'est juste des skins

----------


## Higlander

Ha bon il n'y a rien d'autre ? Même pas quelques petites améliorations graphique ou autre?

----------


## Eurok

Peut être un bricolage à base l'ENB Series ? 
Pfff il faudrait que je le relance aussi mais je déteste finir les missions avec du boulot dégueulasse.

----------


## kilfou

> Salut!
> Après avoir lu un petit paragraphe sur le futur Hitman, il m'est venu l'idée de relanger Blood Money.
> Et au moment de cliquer, je me suis rappelé qu'il y avait eu un "on y joue encore" dans un mag. Dans le 234 si je ne me trompe pas. 
> 
> Bon mon problème c'est que...je m'en flagelle encore les épaules...j'ai *rangé* mes canards de l'année passée, car la pile commençait à atteindre une hauteur vertigineuse...
> 
> Du coup, plus d'article. Et je pense qu'il y avait un lien vers les meilleurs mods ou quelque chose dans le genre.
> 
> A vot' bon coeur!


T'as de la chance, c'est celui que j'ai relu dans mes gogues ce matin !  ::o: 

ackboo ne parle que du patch 1.2 et ne donne comme mods que des skins pour les fringues et les gueunes, avec l'adresse d'un forum de référence sur le sujet (cpc.cx/2mZ).

----------


## Higlander

Haha ^^
Bon bein tant pis, sa va être du non modifié alors.
Après avoir joué à Skyrim, ça fait du changement quoi de jouer à un jeu non modifié  ::):  N'a l'impression de faire quelque chose de mal :D

----------


## dalgwen

Salut la rédaction.
Est-ce que j'aurai moyen d'avoir un bref retour sur l'article que j'ai tenté d'écrire ?
Je me doute bien qu'il ne doit pas coller avec la charte puisqu'il n'a pas été validé (avec du recul, je suppose qu'il est trop long, trop de blabla sans intérêt autour?), mais est-ce une fin de non recevoir parce que le sujet ne va pas, où alors puis-je le retravailler dans un sens ou l'autre ?

----------


## Mastaba

Pipomantis dans le dernier débat de gameone ! \o/
En plus ca parlait de jeux vidéo et d' art  ::):

----------


## Velgos

Triple combo, yes !

----------


## Okxyd

Vous comptez faire un dossier sur les FPS multi de 2012 (enfin surtout les indies car osef de COD X) ? Nan car y a plein de trucs qui vont sortir du genre NS2 (qui est jouable), Heroes&Generals, des jeux chelous avec des dinosaures.
Sinon je veux plus de tests de jeux de danse, avec des photos et de liens vidéos, sinon je me désabonne.

----------


## DJCot

> Sinon je veux plus de tests de jeux de danse, avec des photos et de liens vidéos, sinon je me désabonne.


Tu as oublié le drapeau breton à la fin. Sinon va voir le topic des gifs  ::ninja:: 

Comment je peux supprimer une adresse référencée sur mon compte sur le site ? J'ai pas vu (ou alors pas compris) comment procéder...

----------


## Conan3D

Vous avez mis le test de Renegade Ops qu'il manquait à l'avant dernier numéro dans le nouveau?

----------


## Eurok

> Vous avez mis le test de Renegade Ops qu'il manquait à l'avant dernier numéro dans le nouveau?


La jouabilité est aux fraises 4/10

----------


## abelthorne

Mmm... Je ne vois aucun test de "Renegade Ops" dans le n° 249. Ça sent le pipeau, ton histoire. Le pipeau !

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai pas compris le bandeau/connerie en haut d'une des pages de news, qui parle de SDF et de QG, dans le numéro 249 ? Pourtant habituellement même avec une demi-tête dans le cul et les paupières collées, c'est gérable, mais celle-là, non, je bloque.

----------


## Vedder

Regarde sous tes doigts, et la réponse tu trouvera.

(histoire que tu trouves un peu tout seul  :;):  )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pas de nouvelles du RPG-Zombie de Mitsoda ?  :Emo: 
Sur le site Doublebear y'a pas grand chose et sur les forums peu d'infos (à part "on continue de bosser" en gros).

Peut être qu'en leur envoyant la charmante Maria y'aurait moyen de gratter quelques infos ?

----------


## kilfou

Quelque chose de spécial pour le 250 ou c'est pas assez significatif comme chiffre ?

----------


## Flad

> Quelque chose de spécial pour le 250 ou c'est pas assez significatif comme chiffre ?


Une grosse épidémie apparemment (cf news du 250).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Voilà.

----------


## Chan

Une pastille qui sent le caKhan ?
C'est bon je sors.

----------


## Eurok

Nouvelle formule enrichie en microbes.

----------


## ascdz

Petite question: c'est envisageable d'avoir un article sur le MMO Wakfu qui a l'air quand même d'être assez original, et qui vient de sortir au bout de 4 ans ? Je crois savoir qu'il n'y a jamais de test sur les MMO, mais bon, pour avoir un avis, ça serait cool quand même.

----------


## Conan3D

Prochain numéro c'est marqué.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Le test de Wargame European Escalation est prévu pour quand ?

----------


## smokytoks

> Prochain numéro c'est marqué.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le prochain numéro est pour quand ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

le mois dernier.

----------


## DJCot

Ah merde j'avais un mois d'avance sur ce coup-là.

----------


## Conan3D

Et vous avez toujours pas publié le test de Renegade Ops?

----------


## t4nk

> Prochain numéro c'est marqué.

----------


## ascdz

> Prochain numéro c'est marqué.


Ok merci j'avais pas vu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Merci  ::):

----------


## Eurok

Marqué où pour R' Ops ?

----------


## DJCot

On t'a dit que c'est marqué dans le prochain numéro si c'est marqué, suis un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je relance de 12 avec la magnifique sortie de ME3 qui si j'ai bien tout lu Freud, n'as pas été passé a la presse en version PC.

Du coup faudra attendre 20 jours avant d'avoir un test potable.

Merci EA (je sais c'est pas la première fois).

----------


## kikoro

Le prochain canard pc hardware  :Bave:  c'est pour quand précisément svp?

----------


## Eurok

> On t'a dit que c'est marqué dans le prochain numéro si c'est marqué, suis un peu


Tu ne réponds pas à la question, suis un peu !

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'en profite pour relancer le thème des étuis CPC.

----------


## Chan

La question : 
Pourquoi ne pas proposer aux lecteurs une demi-page (voir une page si vous avez la place et l'envie.) composée de quelques questions qu'ils auront au préalable posées via une adresse mail dédiée ? 
Celles-ci sont sélectionnées par la rédaction à chaque numéro ou alors une fois par mois avec des questions et réponses intéressantes qui peuvent permettre de "teaser" le lectorat comme par exemple : 




> Vous comptez faire un dossier sur les FPS multi de 2012 (enfin surtout les indies car osef de COD X) ? Nan car y a plein de trucs qui vont sortir du genre NS2 (qui est jouable), Heroes&Generals, des jeux chelous avec des dinosaures.
> Sinon je veux plus de tests de jeux de danse, avec des photos et de liens vidéos, sinon je me désabonne.


Mais aussi la question idiote ou à laquelle nous ne répondrons pas (comme celle que je viens de poser si vous voulez.).

Bref, une version papier allégée de ce topic et accessible à tous les lecteurs.

Ps : Pour l'adresse mail je vous propose celle de Mr.Chat vu qu'il vous a défoncé sur Wargame E.E.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Parce qu'en 2012 quand tu veux parler a une rédaction tu as le net.

Mettre une page pour un copié/collé de forum y'a rien de modern et ça se faisait quand on envoyais du courrier papier. époque Joy quoi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Parce qu'en 2012 quand tu veux publier du contenu sur les jeux vidéo tu as le net.

Mettre une page pour un copié/collé de forum y'a rien de modern et ça se faisait quand on publiait dans un journal en papier. époque Joy quoi.

Nan mais moi aussi je pense que ça serait cool d'avoir une page ou deux de réponses aux questions des lecteurs, que ce soit dans CPC et CPC Hardware.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ben tu vas sur le forum et hop tu l'as ta page.

Ou alors ça devient une compile du forum.

----------


## Chan

Je pensai que cela pouvait être sympa et pensai aussi aux lecteurs qui ne fréquentent pas le forum. Et en 2012, malgré la version numérique de CPC, la rédaction n'abandonne pas le magazine papier. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut aller jusqu'à envoyer les questions par courrier comme avant, faut pas déconner quand même (Une adresse mail dédiée, celle ci diffusée sur la page en question et le tour est joué.).

----------


## Jolaventur

> La question : 
> Pourquoi ne pas proposer aux lecteurs une demi-page (voir une page si vous avez la place et l'envie.) composée de quelques questions qu'ils auront au préalable posées via une adresse mail dédiée ? 
> Celles-ci sont sélectionnées par la rédaction à chaque numéro ou alors une fois par mois avec des questions et réponses intéressantes qui peuvent permettre de "teaser" le lectorat comme par exemple : 
> 
> Mais aussi la question idiote ou à laquelle nous ne répondrons pas (comme celle que je viens de poser si vous voulez.).
> 
> Bref, une version papier allégée de ce topic et accessible à tous les lecteurs.
> 
> Ps : Pour l'adresse mail je vous propose celle de Mr.Chat vu qu'il vous a défoncé sur Wargame E.E.


ça existe mais en général c'est pour les numéros double.
Mais c'est presque des questions du lectorat.

----------


## Eurok

Suite au départ de Zoulou avez-vous trouvé un remplaçant pour tester des titres tels que Simulateur de Bûcheron 2012, Agriculture Simulator 2012, Boite de Nuit Simulator, Stations de ski, ... et autres trucs du même genre ?

----------


## Chan

@Jolaventur : Ah bah je savais pas mais ça fait longtemps alors non ? J'en ai pas le souvenir c'est pour ça.

----------


## DJCot

> Suite au départ de Zoulou avez-vous trouvé un remplaçant pour tester des titres tels que Simulateur de Bûcheron 2012, Agriculture Simulator 2012, Boite de Nuit Simulator, Stations de ski, ... et autres trucs du même genre ?


Apparemment c'est Sébum qui a repris le truc (cf. test de Simulation de Vignoble dans le 250, ou le 249).

Après c'est peut-être juste temporaire, en attendant que le nouveau maquettiste prenne ses marques et se voit affecter ces tests  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Perso je vote pour le courrier des lecteurs dans le mag', mais du genre de celles  qu'on avait eu lors d'un précédent numéro spécial: les pires lettres, les plus haineuses/connes/stupides/drôles. Pas envie de me taper des trucs "sérieux".

----------


## Djal

Publiez simplement des lettres de demande de stage. Fun 4 free.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Publiez simplement des lettres de demande de stage. Fun 4 free.


Tu tapes "modèle lettre de stage" sur google et tu as ton CPC.  :^_^: 

Sinon je me souviens des lettres d'insultes, par contre je penchais vraiment pour un fake, surtout le mec qui se prenait pour un ouf et menaçait à moitié  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 18h26 ---------- Previous post was at 18h25 ----------

EDIT : au passage, je ne savais pas ou demander : il n'y avait pas un toopic "questions juridiques" ? Merci d'avance !

----------


## smokytoks

Là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...ards-et-la-loi

Ou là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...er-le-demander

----------


## Jolaventur

> @Jolaventur : Ah bah je savais pas mais ça fait longtemps alors non ? J'en ai pas le souvenir c'est pour ça.


C'est pas systématique mais y'en a régulièrement à noël et pour les wacances d'été.

----------


## Eurok

> Apparemment c'est Sébum qui a repris le truc (cf. test de Simulation de Vignoble dans le 250, ou le 249).
> 
> Après c'est peut-être juste temporaire, en attendant que le nouveau maquettiste prenne ses marques et se voit affecter ces tests


Merci , j'ai hâte ! 
Le test de Vignoble Simulator est en effet ma lueur d'espoir dans ce monde de FPS, RTS et autres jeux pour les barbares !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour les jeux Allemands zarbi, si ça peut vous "rassurer", on a encore du stock.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pour les jeux Allemands zarbi, si ça peut vous "rassurer", on a encore du stock.


Tant mieux c'est un peu les seuls tests intéressants de ce mag.

----------


## Crealkiller

Avec les recettes de cuisine.

----------


## Triz'

Vous pourriez rajouter dans le bandeau descriptif des jeux (Éditeur, développeur, config', prix, DRM, type de jeu...) si il est jouable en LAN ?

Genre, Gotham City Impostorsm voyez ? Même si avec ses 3 couches d'identifiants, j'en doute...

----------


## Eurok

> Pour les jeux Allemands zarbi, si ça peut vous "rassurer", on a encore du stock.


Je veux bien les tester bénévolement ! Est ce qu'on aura le test de  Elections 2012 Simulator : En route pour l'Elysée  dans le  n°251 par exemple ? 
251

----------


## Chan

Je peux déjà te dire la note de GK : 01/10. Un jeu de qualité c'est sûr.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pourriez vous mettre dans le bandeau descriptif des jeux s'ils sont en français, français sous titré, VO only ?
Pour certains c'est dit dans le texte mais pas toujours.

----------


## BoZo

Il sort plus le 15 le magzine?

----------


## jmp

Le 17.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Pourriez vous mettre dans le bandeau descriptif des jeux s'ils sont en français, français sous titré, VO only ?
> Pour certains c'est dit dans le texte mais pas toujours.


C'est non  :;):  :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...ais?highlight=

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est non  :
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/36...ais?highlight=


 ::cry:: 

Bon j'ai vu les réponses de Thréanor et de Msieur Boulon mais j'ai un argument imparable : ma mère ! (tintinnnnn)
Ben oui parce que si je connais l'anglais parce que je suis allé à l'école (heuuu wait, donc je devrais aussi connaitre les maths...   ::O:   ), c'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

Vous n'avez pas que des prépubères parmi vos lecteurs, même s'il m'arrive d'avoir parfois un bouton d'acné.
Ma mère adore jouer mais de fait elle ne connait que le français donc quand je repère un jeu qui pourrait l'intéresser, j'aime bien savoir en quelle langue il est dispo.
Et pour apporter une précision importante, ma mère est plus vieille que moi.

En plus ce serait juste 2 ou 3 caractères en plus.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Question qui va surement paraitre stupide mais :

Pourquoi on a pas le droit à un envoyer spéciale ou une page spécialement pour les nouveautés lié à la Eve Fanfest ?
Vu que, je pense, Eve Online est quand même le MMO le plus newser depuis le début du Magajine, et qu'on se tape bien des pages sur la BlizzCon, avoir une petite pagounette sur la FanFest en résumant les divers choses (sur Eve, Dust 514 et World of Darkness), ça pourrait être sympa pour les vieux geek barbu (les 5 ou 6) qui lisent le journal en étant accro au jeu...

----------


## Teto

Surtout qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps on avait des nouvelles d'Eve à chaque numéro ou presque.

----------


## Eurok

> Je veux bien les tester bénévolement ! Est ce qu'on aura le test de  Elections 2012 Simulator : En route pour l'Elysée  dans le  n°251 par exemple ? 
> 251


Autoquote mais bon en ouvrant mon CPC ce midi ...tadaaaaaaaaa ! Le test de Elysée 2012 machin truc ! Merci !

----------


## MrGr33N

Question à la con : Lequel des deux existait en premier entre Slipman et Captain Underpants ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Chuck Norris évidemment  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Auront nous droit a un petit billet ou un dossier sur ce qui ce passe avec Kickstarter (Double Fine, Wastland 2, Banner saga ...)

Ainsi qu'une explication dans le milieu pour savoir comment c'est pris par le monde pro (pas trop vu de réaction pour le moment)

Voir, soyon fou, chaque mois les projets à surveiller et les pires projets financés.

Et pour le testeur: Savez vous si vous êtes assez libre pour l'avoir en béta ou faudra t'il que CPC achètent le jeu le jour de la sortie pour pouvoir faire un test via kickstarter.(Voir participer à Kickstarter pour être sur de le tester) ?

Bref votre avis sur ce qui si passe.

Répondez maintenant !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Auront nous droit a un petit billet ou un dossier sur ce qui ce passe avec Kickstarter


Un dossier, dans le numéro du 1er avril.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Merci.

Un numéro le Dimanche 1er Avril... wait  :tired:

----------


## Projet 154

En Russie Soviétique, Canard PC sort en kiosque même les dimanches.

----------


## Jolaventur

Oui mais y'a moins de dessins honteux dedans et de vannes sur Poutine.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alors qu'au Canada il y en a plus.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Alors qu'au Canada il y en a plus.


Certe mais les vannes sur la Poutine c'est un peu comme tirer sur une ambulance.

----------


## Eurok

Et le test de Renegade Ops c'est pour quand ? Répondez, maintenant ! :JacquesAtari:

----------


## Detox

Déçu de ne pas retrouver de test de jeu de cartes pédophile dans le dernier et l'avant-dernier numéro suite à celui de Tanto Cuore, je me demande : Y aura-t'il d'autres tests de jeux de cartes pédophiles dans les prochains numéros ? Et pourquoi pas un dossier pédophilie par Olipro, qui re-testerait X-Blades que Gringo avait descendu ?
Autre question, ils vous reste du stock du recueil de Couly ? Non parce que j'ai une idée impliquant la masse d'une partie de ce stock, la gravité, et les phalanges de Pipomantis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope, on a décidé de se recentrer sur les jeux de dés Torture Porn et BSDM.
Dés le prochain numéro, nous vous permettrons de gagner des pinces à tétons chromées et des clous.

----------


## Say hello

:Bave: 
Et pour les personnes allergiques au chrome y'a une solution alternative ?
Ce sont les clous ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans une orientation Sado Maso, dis toi que c'est encore mieux si t'es allergique au Chrome.

----------


## Detox

Merci. Mes amis Belges seront déçus par contre. Heureusement que j'ai encore quelques potes gothiques.

----------


## Say hello

En effet, j'étais brièvement écarté de cette glorieuse voie et mon jugement fut altéré.
Vivement ces concours.

----------


## O.Boulon

D'ailleurs, on voulait faire un petit sondage... Pour le bonus de la version iPad à 14€90, vous préférez des pinces crocodiles ou des sangsues urétrales ?

----------


## mescalin

Définitivement les pinces croco. C'est quand même à la fois plus simple et multi-usages.

----------


## TheToune

> D'ailleurs, on voulait faire un petit sondage... Pour le bonus de la version iPad à 14€90, vous préférez des pinces crocodiles ou des sangsues urétrales ?


Une batte avec des clous rouillés pour s'en servir comme Godemichet !

----------


## Bibule

Des candirus un peu l'équivalent des sangsues urétrales mais en plus jolis pour les yeux. Autant lier l'utile à l'agréable.

----------


## Say hello

Question piège.
Une hausse de 50% du prix et soit les pinces crocodiles soit un Candiru. Les sangsue ça anesthésie donc ça sort de la ligne éditoriale.

----------


## Detox

> D'ailleurs, on voulait faire un petit sondage... Pour le bonus de la version iPad à 14€90, vous préférez des pinces crocodiles ou des sangsues urétrales ?


Les pinces réagissent aux chocs de Angry Birds HD ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah non, désolé, la convention "Morale & Citoyenneté" qu'on a signé la semaine dernière nous interdit de faire la promotion d'articles de sport.

----------


## Goji

> [...]des pinces crocodiles


La nouvelle collection Lacoste ?




> Ah non, désolé, la convention "Morale & Citoyenneté" qu'on a signé la semaine dernière nous interdit de faire la promotion d'articles de sport.


Ah bin non  ::cry::

----------


## Ymnargue

> Merci. Mes amis Belges seront déçus par contre.


 :tired:  on a pas besoin de jeu de carte en Belgique  :tired:

----------


## Detox

> on a pas besoin de jeu de carte en Belgique


Même pendant les périodes d'accidents de bus de pénurie ?

----------


## ducon

> Merci. Mes amis Gelbes seront déçus par contre.


J’ai enfin compris d’où venait l’expression JELB, c’est Gelbe mal écrit.

----------


## Ymnargue

> Même pendant les périodes d'accidents de bus de pénurie ?


Ok là pour l'instant, c'est pas la joie.
Mais y a un baby-boom à Bruxelles, alors dans 5 ans  :Bave:

----------


## Brocoli Man

> D'ailleurs, on voulait faire un petit sondage... Pour le bonus de la version iPad à 14€90, vous préférez des pinces crocodiles ou des sangsues urétrales ?


En même temps, tout possesseur d'Ipad est habitué à diverses pénétrations dans son intimité,
alors lui donner le choix sur les accessoires semble trivial...

----------


## ouk

Est-ce qu'une nouvelle offre spéciale d'abo comme l'année dernière avec Shogun 2 est dans les tuyaux?

----------


## benzene

Le thread a dégénéré. Vite, des boobs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je veux bien en parler à ma mère, mais je pense qu'entre des pinces à tétons et savoir si les jeux testés proposent une VF, elle va me dire qu'elle préfère l'info du jeu.
D'ailleurs quand on est vieille on a encore des tétons ? Ca tombe pas ?
(oui je suis lourd et je reviens habilement sur ma question, habilement mais en étant lourd tout de même).

----------


## LaVaBo

> D'ailleurs quand on est vieille on a encore des tétons ? Ca tombe pas ?
> (oui je suis lourd et je reviens habilement sur ma question, habilement mais en étant lourd tout de même).


Si t'es vraiment lourd de chez lourd, tu dois avoir, toi aussi, des seins qui pendent. Inutile de se poser des questions gênantes sur ta maman.

----------


## bibill

J'ai lu un jour un encart sur "une lampe USB, s'accordant à l'ambiance lumineuse du jeu en cours" ou quelque chose d'approchant. Par contre, impossible de me souvenir si c'est dans un CPC ou un CPC-Hard et s'il s'agit d'un numéro récent ou non. Auriez-vous (si ça vous parle) l'amabilité de me communiquer le numéro du numéro concerné ?
Merci.

----------


## Conan3D

CPC Hardware, n°11 : Cyborg Gaming Lights

----------


## bibill

> CPC Hardware, n°11 : Cyborg Gaming Lights


Merci.

----------


## Jacques Costo

Bonjour à tout le monde, 

je viens de commencer un abonnement de 6 mois à Canard PC (offert avec mon PC  :;): ) et j'ai donc décidé de m'inscrire ici ...

Par contre une petite question, je suis allé me balader dans "bistrot des canards" et il y a 2 sections : "canard café" et "tout ou rien", quelle est la différence entre ces 2 sous-sections ?

Merci !

----------


## kilfou

Canard Café c'est pour les discussions "sérieuses" (la culture, le sport, l'actualité) et Tout ou rien c'est pour raconter de la merde, nos vies.

----------


## olih

> Canard Café c'est pour les discussions "sérieuses" (la culture, le sport, l'actualité) et Tout ou rien c'est pour raconter de la merde, nos vies.


Et les jeux débiles aussi.

----------


## Max_well

Vous le faisiez ça : http://pme.service-public.fr/actuali...-paraitre.html ?

Y'a des versions collector de CPC signés par Boulon au tribunal de grande instance ?  ::):

----------


## kilfou

C'est Casque le directeur de publication.

----------


## Angelina



----------


## Kahn Lusth

Encore une victoire de canard.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Canard Café c'est pour les discussions "sérieuses" (la culture, le sport, l'actualité) et Tout ou rien c'est pour raconter de la merde, nos vies.


Au fond y'a que le topic du ciné qui s'est égaré dans Canard Caf'

----------


## keulz

> Encore une victoire de canard.


Peut-on vraiment appeler ça une victoire quand on fini un poing dans le fondement ?

Je ne crois pas.

----------


## ducon

> Peut-on vraiment appeler ça une victoire quand on fini un poing dans le fondement ?


Ça dépend si on est adepte de la fistinière.

----------


## ToasT

Lors d'un NDA, a-ton le droit de répondre vaguement à des questions le concernant ?

----------


## ducon

Ça dépend de ce que le NPA NDA interdit, non ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et de votre attirance pour les battes cloutées.

----------


## LaVaBo

Si le NDA interdit la publication d'image, est-ce qu'on peut publier des images floues ?

----------


## Conan3D

> Et de votre attirance pour les battes cloutées.


 :Bave: 

Vous avez mon adresse.

----------


## ToasT

> Si le NDA interdit la publication d'image, est-ce qu'on peut publier des images floues ?


Ou un truc en Gmask.

----------


## keulz

> Et de votre attirance pour les battes cloutées.


Donc le casque de moto, c'est pour te faire passer pour un journaliste qui ne craint pas les colères des éditeurs ? Hein ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylvine

Je me souviens d'un logiciel cité dans le magazine qui permettait de gérer les sorties audio, quelqu’un se souvient du nom?

----------


## olih

> Je me souviens d'un logiciel cité dans le magazine qui permettait de gérer les sorties audio, quelqu’un se souvient du nom?


 Win7AudioSwitcher ?

----------


## Eurok

Est ce qu'on aura un portage sur PC de "I Am Alive" ?

----------


## Samzamel

Question retour vers le futur: Vous allez tweeter à nouveau pendant les conférences de cet E3?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Question retour vers le futur: Vous allez tweeter à nouveau pendant les conférences de cet E3?


Fuck Yeah !

----------


## MoB

J'ai relancé Cities In Motion et je n'ai pas souvenir qu'à l'époque, le journal ai voulu que la vérité explose au grand jour lors du test.
Je viens donc vous révéler l'incroyable vérité.
Boulon n'est pas celui que vous croyez !
Il était déjà là dans les années 60/70 (époque fabuleuse du pantalon "Pattedef") et avait trouvé refuge à Vienne.

Regardez attentivement à coté du bus, celui qui vous fusille du regard.





D'où ma question : Pourquoi la rédac a-t-elle toujours voulu garder secret le fait qu'O.Boulon soit un être intemporel ?

----------


## dhabrelin

Salut à toute la rédac', je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, mais j'avais une petite question rapide vis-à-vis du supplément ConsoleMag' (n'importe quel numéro jusqu'à présent): je sais que ça représente des précieuses PO, mais serait-il possible d'y ajouter, voire d'y adjoindre, une agrafe, afin de solidariser le supplément? 

Vous me direz, quelle idée d'arracher le supplément?, mais je ne suis pas tout seul à lire le magazine CPC, et forcément, on se le partage. Or, ici, la quadruple page du milieu a été égarée, et je passe direct de la page 6 à la page 11, ce qui est bien ennuyeux.

Voilà.  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Techniquement, ce n'est pas possible...
Désolé ! 

Par contre, on pourrait vendre des agrafeuses sous marque CanardPC... Super chères.

----------


## Goji

Et des rince-doigts, c'est possible ?
Votre imprimeur n'a visiblement pas encore trouvé l'encre spéciale doigts qui suintent. Louis-Ferdinand doit en savoir quelque chose, ainsi que bien plus ne l'osent l'avouer.

----------


## dhabrelin

> Techniquement, ce n'est pas possible...
> Désolé ! 
> 
> Par contre, on pourrait vendre des agrafeuses sous marque CanardPC... Super chères.


Je me doutais qu'il y avait une impossibilité quelque part (au hasard... la presse qui traite le mag + le supplément en un seul lot), merci pour la réponse. Il ne reste plus qu'à livrer une agrafe "à monter soi-même", à la manière des Editions Atlas.

Merde, vous auriez du faire ça pour l'édition d'avril en fait.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et des rince-doigts, c'est possible ?
> Votre imprimeur n'a visiblement pas encore trouvé l'encre spéciale doigts qui suintent. Louis-Ferdinand doit en savoir quelque chose, ainsi que bien plus ne l'osent l'avouer.


Sérieusement, faut que tu te passes du déo sur les paumes, parce que t'as l'air de suinter ta race.
Ca dégouline pas, chez nous... Même quand je renverse une cannette de coca sur le bureau de Pipo pour faire de la place à un chat robot.

----------


## Goji

C'est pire que ça, je laisse mes empreintes digitales sur les screenshots et de fait, j'ai des screenshots au bout des doigts.

----------


## Zohan

La vache ça doit être furieusement classe. Tu devrais faire breveter le concept, je suis sûr qu'il y a des milliers de collégiennes qui voudraient s'imprimer des lolcats ou les lapins de Couly sur les doigts.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais je confirme, sans être particulièrement suintant moi-même, si j'amène mon canard sur une plage l'été, c'est peut-être la combinaison canard exposé à 30 degrés + sudation normale, je m'imprime la moitié du canard sur le bout des doigts aussi.

----------


## DJCot

Je confirme les dires de Goji et Jeck', je ne garde le mag' que 10 minutes entre les mains pour ne pas le lire d'une traite, et l'encre passe sur mes doigts. Et je ne transpire pas comme une bête fauve.

----------


## Teto

Je très-confirme. Je m'en suis même fait la remarque y'a 2 jours. J'avais pris le mag' pour lire au lit, j'avais les mains sèches, mais une fois arrivé j'avais les doigts bleu-noir, mais c'est vrai que la 4ème de couv' est plutôt surchargée et sombre.

----------


## keulz

> La vache ça doit être furieusement classe. Tu devrais faire breveter le concept, je suis sûr qu'il y a des milliers de collégiennes qui voudraient s'imprimer des lolcats ou les lapins de Couly sur les doigts.


 :Bave: 
Des lapins sur la pi....
 :Bave: 


Sinon, moi ça m'arrivait quelque fois d'avoir de beaux transferts ou des trainées (d'encre) sur les pages. Mais là, ça va.

----------


## Chan

En même temps quelle idée d'aller à la plage sous le soleil par 30°. Un vrai canard s'enferme dans ses chiottes avec son CPC, et pis c'est tout ! C'est vrai que là aussi des gens suintent, mais pas pour la même chose.

----------


## Euklif

> Je confirme les dires de Goji et Jeck', je ne garde le mag' que 10 minutes entre les mains pour ne pas le lire d'une traite, et l'encre passe sur mes doigts. Et je ne transpire pas comme une bête fauve.


Ben moi je transpire comme un fauve. Et j'ai pas de problème aussi évident. Quand j'ai mangé gras avant/pendant et que je me lave pas les mains, ok. Quand je "frotte" la page ou que je la tiens un peu fermement, ok, ça arrive (des trainés d'encre comme keulz).
Mais de la à en avoir sur les doigts...

Ha, et j'avais une question : 
C'est quand que Console magasine peut prendre son envol  :Emo: ? Et changer de nom au passage  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Techniquement, ce n'est pas possible...
> Désolé ! 
> 
> Par contre, on pourrait vendre des agrafeuses sous marque CanardPC... Super chères.


Vous auriez tort de vous priver, il ya un tas de couillons pret à vous acheter n'importe quoi.
Pizza à moitié consommée
Préservatif usagé
....

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pizza aux préservatifs.

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Techniquement, ce n'est pas possible...
> Désolé ! 
> 
> Par contre, on pourrait vendre des agrafeuses sous marque CanardPC... Super chères.


Euh, tu voulais dire : "techniquement, c'est possible, mais c'est trop cher" non ?  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous auriez tort de vous priver, il ya un tas de couillons pret à vous acheter n'importe quoi.


En fait, je ne pense pas du tout que ce soit vrai.

Enfin, je sais pas combien il reste d'albums de Couly hein, mais ça donnera une idée. Et on parle pas de "n'importe quoi" là.

----------


## Sig le Troll

J'ai le souvenir d'avoir lu un dossier / comparatif sur les tapis de souris dans CPC ou CPC Hardware, mais pas moyen de remettre la main dessus (sans mauvais jeux de mots). J'ai rêvé ou ça a bien existé (et quel mag / numéro)?

----------


## Roland Flure

Quelqu'un se souvient du nom du soft qui permet de paramétrer des sauvegardes automatiques pour les sauvegardes de jeux (et qui les trouve tout seul, mis à part pour les jeux Steam) ?

----------


## Markus

> Quelqu'un se souvient du nom du soft qui permet de paramétrer des sauvegardes automatiques pour les sauvegardes de jeux (et qui les trouve tout seul, mis à part pour les jeux Steam) ?


Gameston

----------


## Projet 154

Sniper Elite v2 sera testé dans le 254 ou dans le numéro suivant?
Et qui sera l'heureux élu à rédiger le test et ainsi pouvoir admirer les magnifiques scènes aux rayons X?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je mise sur Guy ou Kahn.

A moins que le jeu dépasse le simple ratage pour atteindre les hautes sphères du ridicule ; dans ce cas je mise Toxic.



(ceci-dit je perd tout le temps mes paris alors...)

----------


## La Marmotta

Bonsoir,

J'aurais voulu savoir si un test de Tribes : Ascend était prévu, avec éventuellement un guide ? Comme ça avait été le cas pour Brink, qui m'avait beaucoup aidé à débuter.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour Tribes on va simplement faire le point sur la sortie.

----------


## La Marmotta

Ok. Merci !  ::):

----------


## Zohan

Y aura un p'tit quelque chose sur la bêta de Diablo 3 aussi, pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu y participer?

----------


## DJCot

> Y aura un p'tit quelque chose sur la bêta de Diablo 3 aussi, pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu y participer?


Un gros smiley comme ça  :haha: 

J'ai pas pu y jouer non plus  :Emo:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous bientôt tester Sniper Elite V2 ?
En fait j'ai découvert ce jeu il y a peu un canard en parlait et j'avais l'impression qu'il trouvait ça pourri.

Alors je ne dis pas que c'est pas le cas, mais sur la demo xbox je me suis bien amusé, j'ai viré les aides direct et j'ai eu du plaisir, j'ai hâte d'un test plus complet.

----------


## GrandFather

On pourra avoir un test du dernier men of war sorti le 12 avril ? Siouplait ?  ::):

----------


## golwin

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aurais voulu savoir si un test de Tribes : Ascend était prévu, avec éventuellement un guide ? Comme ça avait été le cas pour Brink, qui m'avait beaucoup aidé à débuter.


Comme CPC ne fera pas de guide, tu peux aller voir chez nofrag.

----------


## Zorglomme

> En fait, je ne pense pas du tout que ce soit vrai.
> 
> Enfin, je sais pas combien il reste d'albums de Couly hein, mais ça donnera une idée. Et on parle pas de "n'importe quoi" là.


Ouais mais c'était un truc à 30€ il me semble, ce qui n'est pas comparable avec vendre de petits goodies à la con à 5€ max.

----------


## aragorn

les arbres pousent t ils sur tropico4

----------


## smokytoks

raipondé.

mintenent !

----------


## herp

Cher Aragorn, 

Les arbres, miracles de la nature, sont des plantes. Ils nécessitent donc pour pouvoir grandir des nutriments et de l'eau, généralement puisés dans le sol (mais pas toujours ! Je ne développe pas pour ne pas t'embrouiller), et de la lumière, généralement puisée dans le ciel. Les feuilles servent en effet à capter la lumière du Soleil, notre astre si généreux. 
Ainsi, si les arbres donnent l'impression d'être "sur" la terre, ils sont en vérité ancrés à elle, par le biais de leurs racines qui leur sert à se nourrir. Quand tu as le bonheur d'être emmené au McDonald's par ta maman, tu te délectes d'un coca Light en le buvant par une paille, n'est-ce pas ? Les racines, c'est un peu pareil. 
Maintenant, il me faut parler de Tropico 4. Tu t'en doutes, les boîtes et disques de jeu ne permettent pas à l'arbre d'y planter ses racines, et même si il le pouvait, il n'y aurait rien pour lui là dedans... Notre nourriture de l'esprit ne lui parle pas trop. Pis encore, les arbres ont tendance à les considérer comme un poison.
En conclusion, tu te doutes bien qu'un arbre ne peut pas pousser sur Tropico 4, sauf si Tropico 4 est enterré sous l'arbre (mais dans ce cas, ce dernier ne pousse pas réellement "sur" Tropico 4, on dira plutôt qu'il pousse "au dessus").

J'espère t'avoir aidé.

Cordialement

----------


## LaVaBo

A noter : les grosses bouses sont réputées être des fertilisants efficaces.

----------


## Zohan

> les arbres pousent t ils sur tropico4


Le Seigneur des an...   








...alphabètes.

----------


## Bah

> Notre nourriture de l'esprit ne lui parle pas trop. Pis encore, les arbres ont tendance à les considérer comme un poison.


 ::w00t::  Les arbres pourraient donc être combattu avec la nourriture de l'esprit !!! Sont-ce là des extra-terrestres ?

----------


## herp

> Les arbres pourraient donc être combattu avec la nourriture de l'esprit !!! Sont-ce là des extra-terrestres ?

----------


## Projet 154

Questions  qui m'est venue en me baladant sur le forum :

Le pseudonyme du dénommé Kahn Lusth ne s'écrivait-il pas avant Kahn Lust?

(Ou alors ça a été fait depuis longtemps et c'est moi qui suis fortement à la masse.)

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai mon flingue de babar si tu veux, il est chargé.

----------


## keulz

> Questions  qui m'est venue en me baladant sur le forum :
> 
> Le pseudonyme du dénommé Kahn Lusth ne s'écrivait-il pas avant Kahn Lust?
> 
> (Ou alors ça a été fait depuis longtemps et c'est moi qui suis fortement à la masse.)


Toi aussi, dis non à la drogue.

----------


## Projet 154

> Toi aussi, dis non à la drogue.


Je suis clean, parfaitement clean.

Mais effectivement après vérification, je me suis violemment fourvoyé.

J'étais pourtant sûr de cette orthographe.

Mais j'ai dû à un moment faire un rapprochement avec la chanson "Keine Lust" de Rammstein et finir par mélanger les deux sans le vouloir.

Mea Culpa donc.

Et mes excuses à l'intéressé en question pour la gêne occasionnée.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Cher Aragorn, 
> 
> Les arbres, miracles de la nature...


 :^_^:  C'était trop drôle.

Sinon pour la rédac, avez vous assez de recul sur l'encart console mag ?
Nouveau mag, ça reste comme ça, vous le virez, vous vous donnez encore plus de temps ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Questions  qui m'est venue en me baladant sur le forum :
> 
> Le pseudonyme du dénommé Kahn Lusth ne s'écrivait-il pas avant Kahn Lust?
> 
> (Ou alors ça a été fait depuis longtemps et c'est moi qui suis fortement à la masse.)


La vérité c'est que personne ne le sait, son  pseudo apparait souvent épelé de manière différente au sein du même magazine. Si ça se trouve ils sont plusieurs  ::o: .

----------


## ducon

> Questions  qui m'est venue en me baladant sur le forum :
> 
> Le pseudonyme du dénommé Kahn Lusth ne s'écrivait-il pas avant Kahn Lust?


Peut-être Lacombe Lucien, mais non.

----------


## alx

> les arbres pousent t ils sur tropico4


Y'a un topic Tropico 4 (qui n'est pas une bouse!) ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/58...ouque-twittare.
Les arbres coupés peuvent repousser (centre d'agriculture en mode reforestation, camps de bûcherons en mode selective harvest) par contre je ne crois pas qu'ils pousseront à un endroit où il n'y en avait pas au départ.

Et sinon n'hésite pas à faire des vraies phrases avec toutes les lettres dans les mots, on est assez pointilleux par ici.

Hey, bonjour au fait.



Bonne nuit.

----------


## Anansi

La question à la con du jour, qui a sans doute été déjà posée mais j'suis pas du genre à m'débiner : avez-vous prévu de sortir un hors-série "guide" pour diablo 3, à l'image de ce qui a été fait pour wow ?

Si la question est débile, je m'excuse humblement, et pour me faire pardonner, voici une photo d'un lapin avec un pancake sur la tête.

----------


## Djal

Un hollandais  ::wub:: 

C'est pas un pancake, c'est cette espèce de saloperie japonaise qui y ressemble mais qui est fourré d'une crème dégeulasse et plus la texture de... heu... D'une éponge.

Sinon pour pas être trop HS, j'ai deux numéros de retard, y'a moyen que vous temporisiez de votre coté?

----------


## Jolaventur

> La question à la con du jour, qui a sans doute été déjà posée mais j'suis pas du genre à m'débiner : avez-vous prévu de sortir un hors-série "guide" pour diablo 3, à l'image de ce qui a été fait pour wow ?
> 
> Si la question est débile, je m'excuse humblement, et pour me faire pardonner, voici une photo d'un lapin avec un pancake sur la tête.
> 
> http://kiketman.files.wordpress.com/...in-pancake.jpg


Tu dois bien t'éclater avec ton lapin nain.

----------


## Chan

> Un hollandais 
> 
> C'est pas un pancake, c'est cette espèce de saloperie japonaise qui y ressemble mais qui est fourré d'une crème dégeulasse et plus la texture de... heu... D'une éponge.
> 
> Sinon pour pas être trop HS, j'ai deux numéros de retard, y'a moyen que vous temporisiez de votre coté?


Arrêtes c'est chinois et c'est fourré à la patte d'haricot, ça déchire !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je me demandais : ça vous fait quel effet de vous dire que ça fait bientôt une décennie que vous vérolez la France avec votre magazine scandaleux ?

----------


## Flad

> ça déchire !


Le lapin ?

----------


## Zohan

J'espère que c'est pas les Chinois.

----------


## Chan

Les lapins chinois bien sûr.

Tant qu'on est dans là dedans : Des animaux ont ils été maltraités lors de la conception du 254 ? 
Pipomantis ne compte pas.

----------


## Nacodaco

Question pour Guy Moquette à propos du dernier aperçu de GoT (et même du jeu en général).

A chaque fois que je lis quelque chose sur ce jeu, je pense à Dragon Age Origins, est-ce que je risque de me prendre une grosse désillusion dans ma face ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Les lapins chinois bien sûr.
> 
> Tant qu'on est dans là dedans : Des animaux ont ils été maltraités lors de la conception du 254 ? 
> Pipomantis ne compte pas.


Le hachis de bœuf du midi, ça compte?

----------


## Yank31

> Cher Aragorn, 
> 
> Les arbres, miracles de la nature, sont des plantes. Ils nécessitent donc pour pouvoir grandir des nutriments et de l'eau, généralement puisés dans le sol (mais pas toujours ! Je ne développe pas pour ne pas t'embrouiller), et de la lumière, généralement puisée dans le ciel. Les feuilles servent en effet à capter la lumière du Soleil, notre astre si généreux. 
> Ainsi, si les arbres donnent l'impression d'être "sur" la terre, ils sont en vérité ancrés à elle, par le biais de leurs racines qui leur sert à se nourrir. Quand tu as le bonheur d'être emmené au McDonald's par ta maman, tu te délectes d'un coca Light en le buvant par une paille, n'est-ce pas ? Les racines, c'est un peu pareil. 
> Maintenant, il me faut parler de Tropico 4. Tu t'en doutes, les boîtes et disques de jeu ne permettent pas à l'arbre d'y planter ses racines, et même si il le pouvait, il n'y aurait rien pour lui là dedans... Notre nourriture de l'esprit ne lui parle pas trop. Pis encore, les arbres ont tendance à les considérer comme un poison.
> En conclusion, tu te doutes bien qu'un arbre ne peut pas pousser sur Tropico 4, sauf si Tropico 4 est enterré sous l'arbre (mais dans ce cas, ce dernier ne pousse pas réellement "sur" Tropico 4, on dira plutôt qu'il pousse "au dessus").
> 
> J'espère t'avoir aidé.
> 
> Cordialement



Ce post est génial. Et salutaire car en vérité je vous le dit, nous devrions apprendre à mieux les connaître et les respecter, les plantes, avant qu'elles ne viennent nous mettre sur la gueule, dans leur petit bocal sur roulettes.

----------


## Chan

> Le hachis de bœuf du midi, ça compte?


Ce n'est plus de la maltraitance à ce niveau mais un génocide.

----------


## Flad

Il était hallal ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Paul Emploi c'est le stagiaire martyr ?
Il bosse beaucoup dans ce numéro pour un type au chômedu  :tired:

----------


## Chan

Clair, mais il écrit super bien, on peut l'excuser d'être au chômage du coup. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je déconne, c'est inacceptable !!!

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Serait-il possible de renommer le forum en "_premierdegré.com_" ?

----------


## ducon

Même pas sûr, entre ceux qui prennent au premier degré et ceux qui font semblant...  ::lol::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Qu'est ce que ça va être quand vous allez découvrir qu'on force Kalash à faire la vaisselle.

----------


## Sannom

> Qu'est ce que ça va être quand vous allez découvrir qu'on force Kalash à faire la vaisselle.


Vous êtes des esclavagistes? Je le savais! Plus jamais je n'achèterai votre torchon, monsieur.

----------


## DJCot

> Vous êtes des esclavagistes? Je le savais! Plus jamais je n'achèterai votre torchon, monsieur.


T'as oublié le drapeau breton.

----------


## Conan3D

> Qu'est ce que ça va être quand vous allez découvrir qu'on force Kalash à faire la vaisselle.


Ben c'est normal, c'est une femme.

----------


## Zohan

> Qu'est ce que ça va être quand vous allez découvrir qu'on force Kalash à faire la vaisselle.


Ce sont les femmes qui souillent la vaisselle en faisant à manger. Il est normal qu'elles la nettoient.

----------


## herp

> Ben c'est normal, c'est une femme.


C'est très drôle et finement observé, ça.

----------


## Conan3D

> C'est très drôle et finement observé, ça.


Je suis un expert en constatations sociales monsieur.

----------


## O.Boulon

Conan t'es à deux doigts de passer de gros lourd à gros lourd banni.

----------


## Say hello

> Serait-il possible de renommer le forum en "_premierdegré.com_" ?


Il faut pas payer plus cher pour une url accentuée ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je sais pas, j'ai entendu que les caractères spéciaux étaient autorisés désormais. C'est pas comme Steam, y'a pas une promo au moment du lancement ? C'est le moment d'en profiter.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Qu'est ce que ça va être quand vous allez découvrir qu'on force Kalash à faire la vaisselle.


Faudrait déjà nous faire croire que vous consommez de la nourriture qui nécessite d'utiliser de la vaisselle.

----------


## keulz

> Conan t'es à deux doigts de passer de gros lourd à gros lourd banni.


Rien que ça.
Ca peut coûter cher d'oublier les smileys.

:vafairegaffe:

----------


## LaVaBo

Vu que je n'ai pas fait gaffe à la dernière page du n° 254, que y'a plein de ponts en ce moment, et que je n'ai rien vu en kiosque ce matin, la date de sortie prévue du n°255 est aujourd'hui, demain, la semaine prochaine, une fois que la rédac a bouclé DiabloIII ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Demain normalement.
Le jeu des ponts rend l'impression et la livraison du magazine particulièrement compliquées.

----------


## M.Rick75

De suite les excuses.

----------


## keulz

> De suite les excuses.


Après le pont.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Games of Pont


_Cpc is coming_

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai raté un truc où on a pas eu de présentation officielle pour Paul Emploi ? C'est l'avatar de Julien-sans-pseudo ? Jacques Atari pour payer son loyer en attendant 2017 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Un stagiaire envoyé par les assedic.
C'est tout.

----------


## young_nana

Question : c'est qui qui rédige les tweets de @canardpcredac ?

----------


## galoustic

> c'est qui qui


:smile:

Quelle marque de litière utilisez-vous pour les petites affaires de Monsieur Chat ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est oam.

----------


## young_nana

Alors, on aura bientôt droit à une analyse sociologique de La Belle et ses princes presque charmants dans cpc ? Avec les dérives des candidats érotomanes qui reviennent dans la maison après s'être fait éliminés ?
Et on pourra connaitre combien de lettres a reçu Ludovic ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ce qui se passe sur twitter, reste sur twitter.

----------


## Chan

Vu les sujets évoqués par young-nana, vaut mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## DJCot

Tiens, on parlait de Julien, qui a remplacé Zoulou : il n'a dnc pas encore de petit sobriquet ? Je croyais que le Directory Board avait que ça à faire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Alors, on aura bientôt droit à une analyse sociologique de La Belle et ses princes presque charmants dans cpc ?


Tu veux recopier les meilleurs passages dans tes mémoires "La Blonde et ses canards presque subtils" ?

---------- Post added at 16h53 ---------- Previous post was at 16h52 ----------




> Je croyais que le Directory Board avait que ça à faire ?


Raté. Diablo III ?

----------


## ToasT

Les jeux à NDA du prochain numéro (premier juin) seront-ils dévoilés à l'E3 ? Si je vous paye en sandwich au pastrami de Schwart's, j'aurais droit à un indice ?

----------


## ducon

Ho ? Nicolas Dupont-Aignan joue à des jeux vidéo ?  ::o:

----------


## La Mimolette

J'ai une question qui me turlupine :
En tant que testeur de jeux vidéos mais avant tout Journaliste, vous faites ça par passion pour l'aspect ludique ou plus dans une optique professionnelle du métier de reporter/journaliste/rédacteur? Ou dans un tout autre registre, lorsqu'un sentiment d'injustice se ressent quand peut voir que l'industrie du jeux vidéo propose des bouses au coût de développement pharamineux alors que une partie de la somme pourrait aider des causes plus justes? (Néanmoins j'estime que le développement d'un jeux fait vivre 100 personnes en moyenne pendant son temps dans les mains des devs donc... qu'il sert aussi des gens dans le besoin.)

Sinon, j'avais lut une news sur un jeux vidéo Iranien produit par le ministère de la jeunesse, vous vous en souvenez par le plus grand des hasards? Un jeux vraiment naze et moche qui lui avait valu une petite colonne dans un CPC ancien. (Pas The Cat and The Coup).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ho ? Nicolas Dupont-Aignan joue à des jeux vidéo ?


J'ai toujours trouvé que c'était un mec bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nicolas Dupont Aignan, c'est le seul espoir de la France.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Nicolas Dupont Aignan, c'est le seul espoir du _Royaume de_ France.


Fixed.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Un stagiaire envoyé par les assedic.
> C'est tout.


Oh ? Bon.
Il a déjà de la chance qu'ils aient changé le nom en Pôle Emploi, si vous aviez du l'appeler Ass et Dick...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Fixed.


C'est vrai que son mouvement s'appelle "Debout la Royauté".

----------


## Jorkens

C'est parce qu'en plus il a le sens de la dérision. Il est vraiment parfait ce garçon...

----------


## O.Boulon

Toi, je te croise, je te bute.
On rigole pas avec NDA.

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est une bien belle pétoire.
Tu pratique la chasse à la galinette, je présume.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, en fait, c'est une grosse merde pleine de bonnes idées mais quasiment inutilisable.
-Les grenades 20mm explosent dans le chargeur en cas d'interférence
-Quand tu déclenches l'explosion du projectile à distance alors qu'il est encore en vol, les shrapnels sont projetés verticalement ce qui réduit terriblement leur létalité
- Et en plus c'est tellement lourd et encombrant que ça réduit son utilisation sur le terrain.

Après, ça ouvre des possibilités tactiques très intéressantes comme réussir à mettre hors d'état de nuire un ennemi planqué derrière une couverture, mais, c'est carrément pas au point. C'est pas pour rien que les US ont laissé tombé l'OICW et daewoo a pas transformé l'essai.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Branlette sur les armes.
4 points.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'aurais une question pour O. Boulon, car je viens de lire l'à venir sur Dishonored. C'est le 2eme je crois et ça me donne vraiment envie mais je me demande un truc, concernant la difficulté.
J'ai l'impression qu'entre les pouvoirs, les armes, la liberté de choisir son chemin et tout on est un genre de super héro qui ne craint pas grand chose.

C'est vrai qu'une liberté totale ça semble intéressant, mais j'ai toujours pensé que si les devs de jeux d'infiltration nous donnent des solutions un peu linéaires, c'est pour pouvoir bien jauger la difficulté de l'ensemble.

Donc as tu pu voir un élément concernant la difficulté réelle pour ce jeu ou c'est trop tôt ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On nous a bien précisé en début de présentation que tout était débloqué et que les cheats etaient activés
Mais sinon comment ça se fait que je suis réveillé à six heures comme un connard ?
Et pourquoi j'ai la musique de la pub Milka dans la tête ?

----------


## Chan

Parce que toi aussi tu as fais des ''Oooh'' et des ''Aaah devant les montagnes Suisses d'Aerofly FS. Tout s'explique.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> On nous a bien précisé en début de présentation que tout était débloqué et que les cheats etaient activés
> Mais sinon comment ça se fait que je suis réveillé à six heures comme un connard ?


Ben parce que j'avais posé une question pardi.
Merci en tout cas ça me rassure, tu m'as drôlement donné envie de ce jeu et j'espère que ça sera le cas jusqu'au bout.

----------


## young_nana

Je me posais une question : s'il reste des CPC aux buralistes, ils en font quoi, ils vous les renvoient ?  ::huh::

----------


## jmp

Poubelle.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je me posais une question : s'il reste des CPC aux buralistes, ils en font quoi, ils vous les renvoient ?


Pas à eux mais au distributeur.
Prestalis dans le cas qui nous occupe et y'a une commission à verser.

----------


## Zohan

> Mais sinon comment ça se fait que je suis réveillé à six heures comme un connard ?
> Et pourquoi j'ai la musique de la pub Milka dans la tête ?


LSD?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

On peut avoir une dédicace des membres de l'équipe quand on achète un recueil des Couly Strips ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> On peut avoir une dédicace des membres de l'équipe quand on achète un recueil des Couly Strips ?


Non rien 
T'es juste un pigeon parmi d'autres.

----------


## darkev21

Bonjour,
J'ai vu page 51 du CPC n°255 qu'un hors-série (portant sur World of Tanks) serait bientôt disponible en kiosque, a-t-on quelques précision au sujet de sa date de sortie ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Bonjour,
> J'ai vu page 51 du CPC n°255 qu'un hors-série (portant sur World of Tanks) serait bientôt disponible en kiosque, a-t-on quelques précision au sujet de sa date de sortie ?
> Merci d'avance.


Vers le 6 juin, normalement.

----------


## DJCot

> Vers le 6 juin, normalement.


Date prédestinée  :Cigare:

----------


## darkev21

Ok merci bien, je pensais qu'il sortirai vers la fin du mois, tant pis je vais devoir faire preuve d'un peu de patience  ::):

----------


## keulz

> On peut avoir une dédicace des membres de l'équipe quand on achète un recueil des Couly Strips ?


Qu'est-ce que tu foutrais avec un bras de chaque rédac' ?  ::huh::

----------


## CaeDron

Nan mais il pensait recevoir un Couly strip plein de "lait frelaté"  ::trollface::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Nan mais il pensait recevoir un Couly strip plein de "lait frelaté"


J'en demandais pas tant.  ::ninja::

----------


## mescalin

> Nan, en fait, c'est une grosse merde pleine de bonnes idées mais quasiment inutilisable.
> -Les grenades 20mm explosent dans le chargeur en cas d'interférence
> -Quand tu déclenches l'explosion du projectile à distance alors qu'il est encore en vol, les shrapnels sont projetés verticalement ce qui réduit terriblement leur létalité
> - Et en plus c'est tellement lourd et encombrant que ça réduit son utilisation sur le terrain.
> 
> Après, ça ouvre des possibilités tactiques très intéressantes comme réussir à mettre hors d'état de nuire un ennemi planqué derrière une couverture, mais, c'est carrément pas au point. C'est pas pour rien que les US ont laissé tombé l'OICW et daewoo a pas transformé l'essai.



C'est pas la super pétoire de SoF 2 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est l'OICW, le protoype, la pétoire de SOF2.
Là, c'est une tentatvie d'application commerciale par Daewoo, mais oui c'est le principe.

----------


## DJCot

Pourtant, le K11 de Daewoo a bien commencé à être déployé chez eux ? (cf. Wikipedia)

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah oui, une tentative d'application commerciale.
Ils laissent même faire des reviews maintenant.

Mais personne ne va en vouloir en dehors d'eux depuis l'histoire de la grenade déclenchée dans le chargeur (sans mort, c'est peut être ça le pire) alors le XM25 CDTE va pas tarder à être produit.

D'ailleurs, y aura des gens biens à Eurosatory cette année ?

----------


## DJCot

Ah j'étais pas au courant de la grenade détonée par erreur, tu m'apprends un truc. Effectivement, ça peut refroidir les potentiels acteurs...

EuroSatory est ouvert au public ?? Ou tu parles des exposants ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je parle des gens sérieux.
Pas ceux qui font des recherches Wikipedia.

----------


## Conan3D

D'ailleurs, vu qu'on a jamais vu le test de Renegade Ops, y'a moyen d'avoir au moins la conclu et la note?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi je voudrais savoir combien il y a eu de "Tera t'a gueule a la récré" et de "MMO ? Non c'est Tera de Johnson" pour le concours que j'ai carrément loupé.

----------


## Tylers

Bon je savais pas ou poster ca mais je me disai que des t shirts avec écrit "PLAY BOY" et accompagné d un lapin de Couly qui s excite sur un joystick l air béat ca le ferait!
Donc ma question vu que c'est le topic pour ca, c'est " à quand ce genre de goodies?? =D

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Bon je savais pas ou poster ca mais je me disai que des t shirts avec écrit "PLAY BOY" et accompagné d un lapin de Couly qui s excite sur un joystick l air béat ca le ferait!
> Donc ma question vu que c'est le topic pour ca, c'est " à quand ce genre de goodies?? =D


Vu que les derniers "goodies" édités (le recueil de Couly, si tant est que l'on puisse qualifier ceci de "goodie") n'ont pas eu le succès escompté (du moins c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre), pas dit que l'expérience soit tentée à court terme...

----------


## CaeDron

Ça dépend, avec Boulon on pourrait faire des calendriers sympas je pense.

----------


## keulz

> Nan mais il pensait recevoir un Couly strip plein de "lait frelaté"


 Cette marque de lait ?
 ::trollface:: 



> Je parle des gens sérieux.
> Pas ceux qui font des recherches Wikipedia.


Tu ne te serais pas trompé de forum ?  :tired:

----------


## Izual

Salut, pas trouvé de topic "le prochain numéro" donc je poste ici  ::): 

Encore bravo pour le boulot que vous fournissez. Je voulais juste poster pour dire que j'avais vu que le prochain numéro comportait un test de six pages de Diablo III, et que j'espérais que ce serait un test sans concessions, en évitant tous les poncifs du genre très réussi par vos confrères du "test-de-fanboy-car-objectivement-ce-jeu-est-une-bombe".
Confiant, j'attends avec impatience le numéro de juin, donc  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Salut, pas trouvé de topic "le prochain numéro" donc je poste ici 
> 
> Encore bravo pour le boulot que vous fournissez. Je voulais juste poster pour dire que j'avais vu que le prochain numéro comportait un test de six pages de Diablo III, et que j'espérais que ce serait un test sans concessions, en évitant tous les poncifs du genre très réussi par vos confrères du "test-de-fanboy-car-objectivement-ce-jeu-est-une-bombe".
> Confiant, j'attends avec impatience le numéro de juin, donc


C'est L.F.esse qui s'en occupe et le sujet est évoqué un peu avant.

----------


## Izual

Merci de l'info. Par contre j'ai regardé dans les 8 dernières pages et j'ai pas trouvé mention du test de Diablo III, j'ai pris de la drogue ou..?

----------


## DJCot

> Merci de l'info. Par contre j'ai regardé dans les 8 dernières pages et j'ai pas trouvé mention du test de Diablo III, j'ai pris de la drogue ou..?


ça a été dit dans le topic dédié à Diablo, mais pas ici je crois en effet. Et vu que même LFS et Kahn avaient râlé pour les problèmes de connexion, et connaissant la rédaction, ce sera sans concession je pense  :;):

----------


## Anton

Un 8/10 au lieu d'un 9/10 quoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Izual

Bon très bien merci, depuis que j'ai vu que Fallout New Vegas avait eu un 10/10, j'avais peur de lire un article de Diablo III fanboyique. :D

DJ: Faudra qu'on se refasse du KF un de ces jours !

----------


## darkgrievous

> Un 14/10 au lieu d'un 15/10 quoi


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## couille

bravo pour vos article bravo à toute l equipe 
mais juste une question : qu'est ce que sa veut dire internet/10 ?
C'est mieux que 8 ?

----------


## Bah

> Bon très bien merci, depuis que j'ai vu que Fallout New Vegas avait eu un 10/10, j'avais peur de lire un article de Diablo III fanboyique. :D


Y'a une corrélation qui m'échappe là.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah je suppose qu'il trouve le 10/10 de NV trop "conciliant".
Alors que c'est largement mérité puisque c'est le meilleur RPG de ces dernières années et un digne successeur des deux premiers Fallout  :Cigare: 
Mais bon, on ne peut pas tous les éduquer.

----------


## Izual

> Bah je suppose qu'il trouve le 10/10 de NV trop "conciliant".


Oui, c'est bien ça. A mon sens on met 10/10 à un jeu si c'est le jeu de l'année/de la décennie/du millénaire, mais pas si c'est un simple shooter-RPG truffé de bugs comme Fallout New Vegas. Sans rentrer dans le débat, il était loin d'être aussi parfait qu'une note de 10/10 le laisse entendre. Le fait que l'offre de RPG ces dernières années soit si pauvre ne fait pas de FNV un meilleur jeu. Pis j'ai rien contre New Vegas en particulier, mais comme la rédac ne semble pas opposée à donner des notes aux jeux stipulant que ce sont des jeux parfaits (c'est ce que 10/10 veut dire), j'avais peur que le test de Diablo III ait cette conclusion qui est, avouons le, peu pertinente.  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois qu'Izual ne lit pas CanardPC depuis longtemps.
Et je pense aussi qu'il ne perçoit l'importance gigantismesque qu'on accorde aux notes.

----------


## MoB

Nan mais c'est pourtant SUPER IMPORTANT les notes !

Chaussette/10

----------


## smokytoks

Les notes, c'est d'la merde. Un exercice imposé pour satisfaire la paresse de quelques simplets...

Aucun intérêt à se focaliser dessus, ce qui compte, c'est le contenu du test et à ce niveau, y'avait rien à redire à ce que disait Boulon pour FNV. Je ne m'inquiète pas plus pour DIII, surtout avec L-F à la plume...

----------


## O.Boulon

Suceuse.

----------


## ducon

> Les notes, c'est d'la merde.


Je confirme, je suis prof.  :Cigare:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Suceuse.


Totalement, vu que tout le monde sait que c'est Moquette le meilleur.

----------


## Izual

Boulon : si si si  ::):  Et okay, bien d'accord sur ce qu'on dit sur les notes ; mais vous avez choisi d'en attribuer et j'imagine que vous ne les mettez pas en lançant un D10. Elles reflètent donc à priori l'avis général du/des rédacteurs.
Sur le fait qu'elle ne soit pas importante, absolument. Mais je m'en branle pas mal sur la note de Diablo III hein, si le test derrière suit  ::):  (Pression pression ! :D)

----------


## O.Boulon

> bravo pour vos article bravo à toute l equipe 
> mais juste une question : qu'est ce que sa veut dire internet/10 ?
> C'est mieux que 8 ?


C'est environ un 483/745ème.

----------


## smokytoks

> Suceuse.


Tout le plaisir est pour moi... ::trollface::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je m'en branle pas mal sur la note de Diablo III hein, si le test derrière suit  (Pression pression ! :D)


Je l'ai dit dans la section Diablo et je le redis ici : le test (et la note) vont énerver à la fois ceux qui aiment le jeu et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas.
Prévoyez du pop-corn.

----------


## olih

Arriver à se mettre à dos tout le spectre des joueurs, ça serait du grand art  ::o: .
J'ai hâte maintenant  :Bave: .

----------


## Izual

> Je l'ai dit dans la section Diablo et je le redis ici : le test (et la note) vont énerver à la fois ceux qui aiment le jeu et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas.
> Prévoyez du pop-corn.


Héhé, bon bah j'attends de lire ça avec tout le suspens qui est dû à la situation (et à la syntaxe pauvre de cette phrase). :D

----------


## O.Boulon

> Des jeux parfaits (c'est ce que 10/10 veut dire)


Ben, non, ce n'est pas ce que le 10/10 veut dire.
Déjà penser qu'un jeu puisse ou doive être parfait, c'est tragique.
On fait pas du test d'electro ménager ou de hardware. 
Le test de jeu vidéo, ça reste du "mou". 
Et puis, si 10/10, c'est parfait. 15/10, c'est quoi ?

----------


## Izual

> Déjà penser qu'un jeu puisse ou doive être parfait, c'est tragique.?


D'où mon offuscation quand au 10/10 aperçu plus haut !  ::):  Mais bon, non les jeux ne doivent pas être parfaits, personne ne s'attend à jouer à un jeu parfait, quel que soit le jeu testé. Mais ils doivent tenter de tendre vers la perfection, non ? Enfin ce n'est certes pas le sujet...




> Et puis, si 10/10, c'est parfait. 15/10, c'est quoi ?


De l'ironie ?  :^_^: 

Edit : petite question au passage, le test de Dark Souls c'est pour le numéro de début juin ou pas ? (mon numéro de mai est loin pour vérifier)

----------


## olih

Nan, un gros coup de cœur.
 ::ninja:: .

----------


## alx

- Tu vois, les autres mags, leurs tests, ils vont jusqu'à 10. Les notes à 10 ils sont à fond, au max du max, à 10. Où tu peux aller après ? Où ?
- J'en sais ri...
- Nulle part, voilà. Nous ce qu'on fait, si on a besoin d'aller encore un tout petit plus loin dans la note, tu sais ce qu'on fait ?
- Vous mettez une note de 15.
- 15. Exactement. 5 de plus.
- Pourquoi est-ce que vous ne faites pas de 10 une note parfaite, et 10 serait la meilleure note ?
- ... 
- ...
- ... nos tests vont jusqu'à 15.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu noteras qu'il n'y a plus aucun batteur dans CanardPC.
Ils ont tous disparu dans des circonstances étranges.

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je l'ai dit dans la section Diablo et je le redis ici : le test (et la note) vont énerver à la fois ceux qui aiment le jeu et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas.
> Prévoyez du pop-corn.



J'ai toujours dis qu'il serait difficile a noter (pour ma part).

Même après 90 heures de jeu, je ne sais pas sur quel pied danser.En tout cas il ne laisse pas indifférent.

----------


## ducon

> Et puis, si 10/10, c'est parfait. 15/10, c'est quoi ?


Un pot de vin ?

----------


## Flad

> Et puis, si 10/10, c'est parfait. 15/10, c'est quoi ?


Le format des futurs écrans ? :zno:

----------


## Bah

> D'où mon offuscation quand au 10/10 aperçu plus haut !  Mais bon, non les jeux ne doivent pas être parfaits, personne ne s'attend à jouer à un jeu parfait, quel que soit le jeu testé. Mais ils doivent tenter de tendre vers la perfection, non ? Enfin ce n'est certes pas le sujet...


Laissons de côté cette histoire de note, on va pas s'en sortir. Tu as peur d'un test de fanboy à cause du test de FNV. Le test de FNV était-il un test de fanboy pour toi ?

----------


## Izual

> Laissons de côté cette histoire de note, on va pas s'en sortir. Tu as peur d'un test de fanboy à cause du test de FNV. Le test de FNV était-il un test de fanboy pour toi ?


Je sais pas si c'est très intéressant d'en parler, à la base je venais juste poster un bref message pour a) saluer l'équipe et b) exprimer mes attentes concernant le test de Diablo III : Sébum y a bien répondu. Je rejoins également l'avis de Ianou sur la difficulté de trouver une note juste concernant ce jeu. Quand je parlais de test de fanboy, c'était par commodité pour évoquer un (éventuel, futur) test unilatéral, pas pour remettre en cause l'appartenance idéologique des soviétiques de la rédac'.

----------


## LaVaBo

Je vais prendre des points, mais je pense que FNV a été testé par un fanboy. Fallout3 aussi. Le paragraphe du test de F3 pour expliquer à quel point Omar Boulon a souffert de la trahison de l'esprit Fallout, ça pose bien la situation.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je l'ai dit dans la section Diablo et je le redis ici : le test (et la note) vont énerver à la fois ceux qui aiment le jeu et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas.


Et ceux qui s'en foutent de D3 comme moi, on a le droit à rien ?  :Emo:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'ai toujours dis qu'il serait difficile a noter (pour ma part).
> 
> Même après 90 heures de jeu, je ne sais pas sur quel pied danser.En tout cas il ne laisse pas indifférent.


Si tu viens de passer 90 heures sur un jeu que tu n'aimes pas, il va falloir commencer à te poser de sérieuses questions.  ::):

----------


## olih

> Et ceux qui s'en foutent de D3 comme moi, on a le droit à rien ?


T'es pas seul, on lira le test et on se moquera des Pro et Anti Diablo 3  ::love:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je confirme, je suis prof.


DOnc tu mets des 20/20 même si leurs devoirs sont truffés de bugs ?

---------- Post added at 15h12 ---------- Previous post was at 15h11 ----------




> Boulon : si si si  Et okay, bien d'accord sur ce qu'on dit sur les notes ; mais vous avez choisi d'en attribuer et j'imagine que vous ne les mettez pas en lançant un D10. Elles reflètent donc à priori l'avis général du/des rédacteurs.
> Sur le fait qu'elle ne soit pas importante, absolument. Mais je m'en branle pas mal sur la note de Diablo III hein, si le test derrière suit  (Pression pression ! :D)


En fait tu fais la même "erreur" qu'un paquet (la majorité ?) des gens: tu considères qu'une note "parfaite" équivaut à un jeu "parfait".
Hors ce dernier n'existe pas et n'existera jamais. Ca revient à noter au max 9/10. Ce qui est un peu débile.
Un 10/10 c'est un jeu loin au-dessus des autres, pas un jeu parfait. En passant, je vais faire comme si je n'avais pas lu ton avis sur FNV, ça t'évitera une morte lente  :tired: 
Le jeu parfait il a 15/10   ::P: 

---------- Post added at 15h14 ---------- Previous post was at 15h12 ----------




> Le test de FNV était-il un test de fanboy pour toi ?


Attend je vérifie...
Licence Fallout
RPG
Obsidian
Testeur -> Boulon


Euh...



Oui ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Si tu viens de passer 90 heures sur un jeu que tu n'aimes pas, il va falloir commencer à te poser de sérieuses questions.


Ben je sais pas le définir.Je le déteste pas mais j'ai pas mes petits yeux qui s'illuminent devant.

J'ai pas mon calepin rempli de note qui déborde d'info en tout genre.

Je suis comme au restaurant type "la boucherie/hypopotamus" ou Taverne du maître Kanter:Tu y vas avec tes potes parceque c'est simple comme choix et que tout le monde connait. Tu sais que tu vas bien bouffé mais tu c'est que tu vas pas être surpris.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais c'est un peu ça: c'est facile d'y retourner, on sait que ça va passer le temps, mais c'est tout aussi facile de le quitter pour faire autre chose.

----------


## Anon26492

> On fait pas du test d'electro ménager


Canard Ménagère  :Bave: 

"Vedette, la star des machines à laver en test !"
"six centrifugeuses au banc d'essai"
"exclu : la nouvelle Miele tactile"

Par Khan Lustre, Casque Blanc, Omé Pongeon et Monsieur Propre à la maquette.

Je m'abonne.

----------


## ducon

> DOnc tu mets des 20/20 même si leurs devoirs sont truffés de bugs ?
> […]
> Oui ?


Non.  ::P:

----------


## Zohan

> Et ceux qui s'en foutent de D3 comme moi, on a le droit à rien ?


Un bon cocktail de neuroleptiques, comme tous les sociopathes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

::o: 

Mais je suis sociopathe ! Ceci dit il y a des jeux qui m'intéressent et me plaisent.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ben, non, ce n'est pas ce que le 10/10 veut dire.
> Déjà penser qu'un jeu puisse ou doive être parfait, c'est tragique.
> On fait pas du test d'electro ménager ou de hardware. 
> Le test de jeu vidéo, ça reste du "mou". 
> Et puis, si 10/10, c'est parfait. *15/10, c'est quoi ?*


STALKER Call of Pripyat.
Souvenirs...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Vous avez arreté de mettre en ligne les vieux tests sur le site ? C'est en pause ou un arrêt définitif ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

> Alors pourquoi il n'y a plus de test d'anciens numéros qui apparaissent dans cette rubrique du site web?
> 
> 
> Celle-là là:http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-jv-tests.html
> 
> Je suis scandalisé, on nous fait miroiter des choses pour ensuite nous les retirer.
> 
> "Ahhh"
> (cri de désespoir)





> Parce qu'on a malheureusement plus le temps de les maquetter.


Si t'as pas vu de test en ligne post-2009, ça a pas du changer.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci, c'est dommage j'aimais bien.

----------


## Douldoul

Salut,
question con : Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait où est-ce que je peux acheter CPC sur Grenoble? J'ai été voir dans 2 tabac presse et ils ne l'avaient pas en référence....et comme j'ai un peu la flemme de faire l'ensemble des tabac de Grenoble une petite piste serait la bienvenue  ::):

----------


## smokytoks

Cela ne t'aidera pas pour cette fois mais pour le prochain numéro, demande directement au buraliste d'à côté de le commander. Tu auras besoin d'un n° pour la référence mais si le gars est pas trop con, ça devrait passer...

----------


## Olorin

Pour ce genre de question, il y a le site parfait : http://www.trouverlapresse.com

----------


## Douldoul

> Pour ce genre de question, il y a le site parfait : http://www.trouverlapresse.com


Ha super!  Merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## croustibatte

J'ai jamais eu de soucis sur Grenoble quand j'y habitai, même le petit buraliste en bas de chez moi vers la MC2 l'avait. Sinon le Relay de la gare est une valeur sûre.

----------


## Izual

> Pour ce genre de question, il y a le site parfait : http://www.trouverlapresse.com


Je venais ici me plaindre de pas trouver le hors série World of Tanks mais j'ai vu ton lien. Après essai, il me trouve comme point de vente du hors série... Les marchands de journaux qui m'ont confirmé ne pas le vendre près de chez moi.  ::'(:

----------


## Antigonos

Une question pour Doc TB: quelles études as-tu faites?

Merci.

----------


## Jolaventur

Le test de Game of thrones c'est pour le 257?

----------


## Ludz

> Salut,
> question con : Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait où est-ce que je peux acheter CPC sur Grenoble? J'ai été voir dans 2 tabac presse et ils ne l'avaient pas en référence....et comme j'ai un peu la flemme de faire l'ensemble des tabac de Grenoble une petite piste serait la bienvenue


Le tabac pile en face de la fontaine des Halles Sainte-Claire, de l'autre côté des lignes de tram, en vend  :;):

----------


## CaeDron

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir, quand le prochain magazine CPC Hardware sortira s'il vous plaît ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir, quand le prochain magazine CPC Hardware sortira s'il vous plaît ?


Quand ils auront des info sur le prochain Ipad.

----------


## O.Boulon

Dans une vingtaine de jours...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Les nouveaux trucs que vous sortez sur ipad, vous pensez le faire un jour sur les liseuses ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Les nouveaux trucs que vous sortez sur ipad, vous pensez le faire un jour sur les liseuses ?


Je pense pas, les liseuses n'ont pas de fonctions multimédia.
Pour l'instant toujours.
Et le public possédant une liseuse est encore confidentiel.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ah ouais du coup ce serait genre un bête pdf de canard c'est ça ?
J'étais juste plus intéressé par le prix du matos mais bon, ça reste trop cher pour moi tablette ou liseuse vu le peu d'utilité pour moi.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah ouais du coup ce serait genre un bête pdf de canard c'est ça ?


Oui c'est ça.
La version Iped exploite des vidéos et tout ce que le support permet en terme d'interactivité pour enrichir le mag.

----------


## Farell

Question à Mr BOULON : votre signature disparaitra/changera t'elle le 30 juin prochain ?

----------


## ducon

Plus que 30 minutes juin !

----------


## Cedski

> Salut,
> question con : Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait où est-ce que je peux acheter CPC sur Grenoble? J'ai été voir dans 2 tabac presse et ils ne l'avaient pas en référence....et comme j'ai un peu la flemme de faire l'ensemble des tabac de Grenoble une petite piste serait la bienvenue 
> http://jasoncorentin.j.a.pic.centerb...t/gl9qt9mu.gif


CPC est pourtant correctement distribué sur Grenoble.

Notamment au tabac presse situé entre Victor Hugo et la Fnac, sur les Grands Boulevards, Place Championnet, et même dans les point presse des Carrefour de l'agglo.

----------


## JeP

Tiens j'ai une question pour Omar Boulon : en tant qu'esthète de la culture anglophone, de promoteur d'un You Don't Know Jack full english aux questions qui seraient déjà incompréhensibles pour nous autres mortels sans son humour particulièrement vi(s)cieux, regardes-tu Saturday Night Live ? 

Certains épisodes tournent un peu en boucle, je regrette les quelques rediffs de sketch, mais la plupart des acteurs me font vraiment hurler de rire, particulièrement Fred Armisen, Kristen Wiig ,Andy Samberg, Bill Hader (et une petite pensée pour le mignon Seth Meyer). Je conseille grave à toute personne un tant soit peu anglophone en tout cas.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Avez vous prévu un dossier sur la fin du minitel ce week end ?
Je suis surpris que vous ne l'ayez pas plus défendu, ce produit français, je suis sur, cher à Jacques Atari.

----------


## Phenixy

On peut dire à Boulon d'arrêter de tweeter bourré devant Arte ?

----------


## Argelle

Question pour le Doc Teraboule, une ETA pour la mise à jour du CPC APC (Advenced PSU calculator) pour les dernières cartes graphiques ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je ne bois pas.
Et tout ce que je connais de SNL, c'est le merveilleux sketch avec Heather Locklear la présentatrice raciste que Casque m'a fait découvrir quand je suis arrivé chez CanardPC.

----------


## keulz

> Je ne bois pas.


Tu n'es pas au courant qu'il y a de l'alcool dans le coca ?  ::trollface::

----------


## darkgrievous

Pas dans le zero  ::ninja::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Apprenant sikuli (sikuli.org : logiciel d'automatisation qui voit) et après avoir lu des articles sur l'avenir des logiciels et des robots (http://www.slate.fr/lien/58107/les-d...ts-nauront-pas et http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...3#s=more232777), je souhaite l'avis du juriste du canard à la question "Et si les robots (ou logiciels IA en général) demandent un statut juridique de citoyen ?", svp.
Merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je ne bois quasiment plus de coca non plus.
Je suis devenu un être incroyablement sain.
Et je suis mega au régime aussi.
Ce qui explique Tracks.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Etre au régime donne envie de regarder Tracks sur Arte... ? Les nuits doivent être difficiles alors  ::P: 
Cela dit c'est logique on compense la nourriture par des substances louches, et par la même on peux être à fond devant Arte !

----------


## O.Boulon

D'insulter Tracks.

----------


## Zohan

Dites, on aura encore le droit à un numéro double ultra couillu pour cet été, comme l'année dernière?

J'avais bien aimé.

----------


## MoB

Je viens de retomber sur la balunga. C'est de saison me direz vous.




Casque a t-il prévu de vous faire devenir millionnaire avec le tube de l'été 2012 ?

----------


## Anton

Kika  :Emo:

----------


## cooperman

Vous conseillez quoi comme boisson pour lire CPC ? merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

Du sang de boeuf avec une dose de Powerade bleue.

----------


## Shurin

Une Pina Colada, c'est bon, c'est frais, c'est à la coco et à l'ananas.

----------


## smokytoks

Bière !  :Bave:

----------


## Killy

> Du sang de boeuf avec une dose de Powerade bleue.


C'est pas très régime ça  ::ninja:: 




Le Powerade Bleue  :Bave:

----------


## keulz

> Je ne bois quasiment plus de coca non plus.
> Je suis devenu un être incroyablement sain.
> Et je suis mega au régime aussi.
> Ce qui explique Tracks.


  ::huh::  ?

Wait...  :tired: 

Les extraterrestres !!!!!!  ::o:

----------


## Phenixy

> Je ne bois quasiment plus de coca non plus.
> Je suis devenu un être incroyablement chiant.
> Et je suis mega au régime aussi.
> Ce qui explique Tracks.


Fixed.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je ne bois quasiment plus de coca non plus.
> Je suis devenu un être incroyablement sain.
> Et je suis mega au régime aussi.
> Ce qui explique Tracks.


C'est pas facile d'être une princesse.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je ne bois quasiment plus de coca non plus.
> Je suis devenu un être incroyablement sain.
> Et je suis mega au régime aussi.
> Ce qui explique Tracks.


Tu t'es mis au tofu.

T'es devenu dépressif alors.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Pour lire CPC, une tasse de thé vert et rien d'autre.

----------


## Wingi

> Pour lire CPC, une tasse de thé vert et rien d'autre.


Japonais.

----------


## Cassin

Purée j'ai gagné au concours Take-On Helicopters  ::o:  (première fois de ma vie que je gagne à un concours  :Emo:  Je suis zému  :Emo:  )

Alors déjà, un grand merci à l'équipe du magazine  ::P: 

Ensuite, je n'ai pas une question mais une petite suggestion : évitez de planquer la lettre qui va avec dans les replis de l'enveloppe ^^ J'ai cherché pendant 1/4 d'heure d'où ça venait / c'est bien pour moi ? / c'est quoi  ::XD::  (ceci dit, la tête de Derrick imprimée sur l'enveloppe m'a mis sur la voie, j'avoue  :^_^:  )

Encore merci à vous  :;):

----------


## karibou666

Est ce qu'il y a des émissions de radio ou bien des podcast amateurs dans lesquels interviennent régulièrement ou ponctuellement des membres de la rédaction de CPC ?

Je suis friand de ce genre de trucs mi-potache mi-journalistiques, ça agrémente avantageusement ma journée de labeur et comme j'apprécie particulièrement la touche canardPC à l'écrit je me disais que ce serait sans doute sympathique à l'oral.

Lorsque je parle de podcast amateurs je pense à des trucs comme Radio01 autour du jeu video ou bien l'apéro du captain pour un truc en mode picole et conneries franchouillardes.

Mais même au niveau pro, je me suis dit parfois que lors de certaines émissions Place de la toile de Xavier De La Porte ou encore Soft Power sur France Culture, un Boulon aurait pu apporter au débat pour parler de la redac et de son développement progressif en numérique.

il y a aussi les rendez vous réguliers de sites concurrents comme les podcasts de gameblog par exemple qui pourraient parfois s'enrichir de vos interventions sur certaines thématiques ou alors d'autres trucs que je ne connais pas encore...

Bref tout ça pour dire que ça me ferait plaisir de vous entendre de temps à autre, je sais que pipomantis est relativement coutumier du fait sur Radio01 mais quid des autres vieux briscards et jeunes loups ?

Pas le temps ? Fais chier tous des cons ? Trop timides ? Jamais sollicités ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Simple : Ni le temps, ni l'envie de s'étaler sur ce qu'on fait.

----------


## karibou666

Compris, mais à titre exceptionnel si l'occasion se présente et que vous le sentez mieux ce jour là faudra pas hésiter parce que ça me fera plaisir et à d'autres aussi j'imagine.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que c'est déjà arrivé, peut-être sur Le Mouv' ? 
Mais je serais bien incapable de te retrouver les archives.

----------


## kilfou

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...ighlight=radio

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...ighlight=radio

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/30...ighlight=radio

----------


## Argelle

Une autre tit' question pour Mister Teraboule :
Il y a moyen de recuperer/voir quelle images on a uploadé sur tof.canardpc ? Un historique lié à son ip/identifiant du forum ?

(je replace fourbement l'ancienne question en suspens : ETA de la mise à jour de apc.canardpc pour les dernieres cartes graphiques qui semblent bien varier en consomation electrique entre elles ?)

----------


## Melc

Avez-vous prévu de tester le DLC de Serious Sam HD : Legend of the beast ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Avez-vous prévu de tester le DLC de Serious Sam HD : Legend of the beast ?


Bof.

----------


## Zohan

> Bof.


Ni oui ni non. Décalé et tordu juste ce qu'il faut.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bof.


Donnez le au moins à Maria Kalash.

----------


## Ymnargue

Dites, le prochain numéro sort quand exactement ? 
Si j'ai bien tout compris, c'est un numéro spécial qui sortira le 20 juillet. 
Ça veut dire qu'il n'y a pas un numéro "normal" le 15 ? 

Et ensuite, le prochain sortira aux alentours du 1er août ou alors plutôt aux alentours du 15 août ?

----------


## kilfou

21 juillet et le prochain ce sera vers le 1er septembre.

----------


## Ymnargue

Ok merci kilfou. 
21 juillet, très bonne date !

----------


## Izual

Qui va s'occuper du cahier spécial DayZ (du prochain numéro je crois) ?

Question subalternesidiaire : on le/la verra sur Mumble pour prendre la température à grands coups de thermomètres dans un endroit que la décence m'empêche de nommer ?

----------


## lecureuil

Y-a-t'il une liste quelque part des kiosques ou trouver CPC?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Essaye ici : http://www.trouverlapresse.com

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Qui va s'occuper du cahier spécial DayZ (du prochain numéro je crois) ?
> 
> Question subalternesidiaire : on le/la verra sur Mumble pour prendre la température à grands coups de thermomètres dans un endroit que la décence m'empêche de nommer ?


C'est moi qui m'en charge. Pas eu l'occasion de passer sur le Mumble des palmipèdes jusqu'ici, vu que je joue - sur le serveur Canard PC, ça va de soi - mais avec un groupe de potes plutôt conséquent et qu'on a notre propre serveur vocal (on est du genre vachement pacifiques, limite hippies, donc si un groupe vous a dépouillé un jour, aucune chance que ce soit nous). Mais ça fait un moment qu'on a envie de venir vous faire un petit coucou, ouais, et je pense qu'on passera un de ces soirs...

----------


## Izual

> C'est moi qui m'en charge. Pas eu l'occasion de passer sur le Mumble des palmipèdes jusqu'ici, vu que je joue - sur le serveur Canard PC, ça va de soi - mais avec un groupe de potes plutôt conséquent et qu'on a notre propre serveur vocal (on est du genre vachement pacifiques, limite hippies, donc si un groupe vous a dépouillé un jour, aucune chance que ce soit nous). Mais ça fait un moment qu'on a envie de venir vous faire un petit coucou, ouais, et je pense qu'on passera un de ces soirs...


Ok super, merci de la réponse. Bon jeu !

----------


## lecureuil

> Essaye ici : http://www.trouverlapresse.com


Excellent, merci beaucoup!  :;):

----------


## Max_well

Quel est le point de vue de la redac sur le kickstarter de Penny Arcade pour virer la pub ?

Est-ce que conceptuellement, CPC pourrait faire pareil ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm payer le magazine + un truc pour virer la pub, bof.
En plus c'est pas comme si le mag' était rempli de publicités.

----------


## LaVaBo

Et ça doit être super dur, d'estimer le coût récurrent sur plusieurs années, pour en faire un seul prix.
Parce qu'après, plus aucune chance de remettre de la pub un jour, donc le jour où il faut un appoint de brouzoufs, nouvel appel aux dons ??

----------


## keulz

Ils n'avaient pas déjà dit qu'ils ne voulaient pas entendre parler de dons ?

----------


## olih

Et c'est pas comme si cpc avait la même visibilité qu'un site us  :tired: .
De toute manière franchement je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour pour cpc vu le faible nombre de pub.

----------


## LaVaBo

A part pour créer des pubs qui parlent de zizi et de croûtons ; effectivement, on n'est pas vraiment noyés sous la pub.

----------


## Max_well

(Personnellement, ça me dérange pas les pubs, je m’intéresse plus à leur avis sur le modèle économique)

----------


## Molina

> Quel est le point de vue de la redac sur le kickstarter de Penny Arcade pour virer la pub ?
> 
> Est-ce que conceptuellement, CPC pourrait faire pareil ?


Il y a pas non plus beaucoup de pub. Par contre, c'est moi où le canard est moins cher qu'avant (de 20 ct  )  ? 
J'ai toujours eut l'impression de payer 4,50, et depuis quelques numéros (depuis l'E3 en fait) c'est devenu 4 E30. Au départ, je croyais avoir arnaqué le commerçant, mais en fait pas du tout.  :tired: 

Et vue que j'ai jeté les anciens numéros, je sais pas si c'est dans ma tête ou bien il y a eut une vraie baisse (vue qu'il n'y a pas de news là dessus... ).

Ou alors, j'ai un problème de mémoire, et je devrais consulter. Mais ce sont les vacances, je pourrais jamais trouver un RDV dans un temps raisonnable. 

Bref, pour en revenir à ma question : Qu'est ce que je peux acheter avec 20 centimes ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

C'est dans ta tête, consulte.

Avec 20 centimes, tu peux avoir plusieurs malabar. Ou d'autres friandises. Si tu es un peu économe, tu même t'acheter une baguette au bout de 2 mois, 2 mois et demi. La grande vie en somme !

----------


## keulz

> tu même t'acheter


Toi aussi tu es économe, en mots.  ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Quel est le point de vue de la redac sur le kickstarter de Penny Arcade pour virer la pub ?
> 
> Est-ce que conceptuellement, CPC pourrait faire pareil ?


Je crois pouvoir confier qu'on est au moins deux à la rédac à être profondément dégoûté par les gens de Penny Arcade.
Dans mon cas, c'est pas forcément lié uniquement à cette histoire, mais disons que c'est un peu la cerise de malhonnêteté sur le gâteau dégueu de l'hypocrisie.

Ben Kuchera fait la morale à tout le monde alors que c'est une buse intergalactique.

----------


## Anansi

Ce que j'adore avec Kickstarter, c'est lire les différentes récompenses possibles.




> Pledge $500 or more 
> 25 Backers SOLD OUT (0 of 25 remaining) 
> 
> Within reason, Gabe and Tycho will retweet one of your tweets.


Hééééééééé bah. Et le pire, c'est que 25 mecs ont vraiment payé.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Toi aussi tu es économe, en mots.


20 centimes le mot, je fais attention (j'y tiens à mon malabar).

----------


## keulz

> Je crois pouvoir confier qu'on est au moins deux à la rédac à être profondément dégoûté par les gens de Penny Arcade.
> Dans mon cas, c'est pas forcément lié uniquement à cette histoire, mais disons que c'est un peu la cerise de malhonnêteté sur le gâteau dégueu de l'hypocrisie.
> 
> Ben Kuchera fait la morale à tout le monde alors que c'est une buse intergalactique.


Bon, faut balancer un peu plus là...  :tired: 
Tu en as trop dit pour t'arrêter à ça !  ::sad::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben suffit de lire ce qu'il écrit.

----------


## darkgrievous

Qu'a fait la mère de pipo pour obséder ackboo ?

----------


## LaVaBo

C'est pas le seul à en parler.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est... indescriptible...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je crois que c'est dans le n° sur l'E3 dont on parle également de la maman d'ackboo dans le canardconsoles.

Donc soit ça va finir en duel à l'aube, soit ils montent un réseau.

----------


## MoB

C'était les mamans de qui déjà qui avaient été mis dans la bédé de Couly ?

----------


## Pontifex

Les mamans géantes étaient celles d'Ackboo et Gana, on retrouve le strip dans l'album.

----------


## Nacodaco

Avant, j'utilisais Acrobat Reader pour mes PDF, puis un jour, j'en ai eu marre d'attendre 5 minutes pour lire trois lignes, du coup j'ai téléchargé Foxit Reader. Puis qu'apprend-je ?!? Le logiciel n'est plus à la mode !!! Mon dieu ! Je ne puis plus utiliser ce logiciel, et il me faut donc le nom du remplaçant que j'ai oublié.

En gros j'ai en ma claque des plantages de Foxit, je me souviens avoir lu un article dans le rubrique logiciel qui parlé "du nouveau lecteur de pdf qu'est plus mieux", quelqu'un peut me donner le nom siouplé ?  ::sad::

----------


## Choup'

PDF Xchange?

----------


## Gerulphus

Personnellement j'ai viré Foxit au profit de Sumatra.
Et c'est très bien.
Et c'est gratuit.
Et surtout ça marche.

----------


## Pontifex

Le lecteur pdf dont le canard parlait était effectivement Sumatra PDF, qui est sympa mais très simple (on est loin de la richesse en fonctionnalités de Foxit Reader).

----------


## Albi33

Bon, c'est ptêtre très con, mais y'a un restau pas loin de là où je bosse, ils ont une pancarte sur la devanture avec cette image: 



Cette photo me fait penser à Boulon, ça doit venir de l'avatar sur le forum j'imagine  ::):

----------


## keulz

Quand est-ce que vous nous présentez enfin le Dr Aurengo ? Et pourquoi l'aviez vous caché si longtemps ?

Et est-ce le meilleur ?

----------


## Nacodaco

> Personnellement j'ai viré Foxit au profit de Sumatra.
> Et c'est très bien.
> Et c'est gratuit.
> Et surtout ça marche.


C'est bien ça, je vais voir ce que ça donne. Merci  :;): 




> Le lecteur pdf dont le canard parlait était effectivement Sumatra PDF, qui est sympa mais très simple (on est loin de la richesse en fonctionnalités de Foxit Reader).


C'est-à-dire ? Ce que j'attend d'un lecteur de PDF, c'est qu'il lise les PDF, je suis pas trop exigeant  :^_^: 

Dans Foxit j'utilise pas mal la fonctionnalité pour "sélectionner" du texte pendant que je lis, sauf que ça ouvre à chaque fois un tooltip alakon qui ouvre lui même une page Internet Explorer  :tired:  (c'est peut-être possible de désactiver ça mais j'ai pas tellement envie de fouiller dans les options pendant mille ans). A part ça je vois pas...

Un truc pourri avec FOxit, c'est qu'on ne peut pas le lancer deux fois (en tout cas j'ai jamais réussis), c'est forcément par onglet. Pas moyen de mettre en pdf à gauche et un pdf à droit.

----------


## Pinkipou

Preferences > Internet Search > Faut tout cocher
Preferences > Documents > Allow multiple instances

----------


## Pontifex

> C'est-à-dire ? Ce que j'attend d'un lecteur de PDF, c'est qu'il lise les PDF, je suis pas trop exigeant


Dans ce cas, pas de soucis. Quand je parlais de richesse en fonctionnalités de Foxit Reader, c'était en pensant aux possibilités d'annoter le texte, de modifier les marques pages,... Si tu ne t'en sers pas, alors Sumatra te conviendra parfaitement.

----------


## Nacodaco

Merci beaucoup en tout cas. Même un pdf faisant des centaines et des centaines de page, ça se lance instantanément et pour le moment je peux naviguer d'un bout à l'autre du PDF sans que ça lag/freeze, Foxit est mort et enterré pour moi  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 04h37 ---------- Previous post was at 03h48 ----------

(même la désinstallation de Foxit plante  :tired:  )

----------


## Gerulphus

> Merci beaucoup en tout cas. Même un pdf faisant des centaines et des centaines de page, ça se lance instantanément et pour le moment je peux naviguer d'un bout à l'autre du PDF sans que ça lag/freeze, Foxit est mort et enterré pour moi 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04h37 ---------- Previous post was at 03h48 ----------
> 
> (même la désinstallation de Foxit plante  )


C'est exactement ce que je voulais signifier lorsque j'ai écris " surtout ça marche" ...

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Merci beaucoup en tout cas. Même un pdf faisant des centaines et des centaines de page, ça se lance instantanément et pour le moment je peux naviguer d'un bout à l'autre du PDF sans que ça lag/freeze, Foxit est mort et enterré pour moi 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04h37 ---------- Previous post was at 03h48 ----------
> 
> (même la désinstallation de Foxit plante  )


Je rejoins Nacodaco.

Je me disais "Ouais bon c'est un lecteur PDF il va me faire quoi de mieux que ...Whopurée il m'a déjà ouvert le fichier entier"

Merci les canards.

----------


## Nacodaco

C'est tout à fait ça  :^_^:  En fait c'est dans cette ordre :

"C'est quoi ce site obscur où il faut aller pour trouver le logiciel ?"  :tired: 
" Oh - Mon - Dieu, c'est... jaune ?!?"  ::O: 
"Wait... What ?!? C'est ouvert ?"  ::O: 
"Enfin c'est que la 1ère page, à tout les coups... wait, je peux faire défiler sans lag"  ::O: 


En tout cas j'espère que la section Utilitaires a encore de long jour devant elle, j'y ai vraiment trouvé des perles !

----------


## TiNitro

Pareil pour Sumatra, le site le jaune, le logo, j'ai eu peur. Pis après, j'ai ouvert un gros PDF. 
Précision: Sumatra ouvre aussi les fichier XPS de Microsoft et les fichiers CHM (aide en ligne) même si sur ce format j'ai trouvé des défauts.

----------


## Polochon_street

Une simple question, puisque vous mettez les Canards PC sous forme numérique, pourquoi ne pas rendre les numéros disponibles au bout d'un moment? Ça permettra aux non-abonnés de pouvoir regarder un peu, et aux abonnés de retrouver des tests plus facilement sans devoir forcément chercher pendant des plombes le numéro correspondant. Non?  ::):

----------


## Nacodaco

http://www.abandonware-magazines.org/index.php

Apparemment y aura jusqu'au 216 (probablement quand le type rentrera de vacance). Excellent site au passage.

Si tu penses à des numéros plus récent, je pense que l'objectif du Canard est quand même de vendre. Si le numéro est dispo au bout d'un moment, y aura plus beaucoup d'intérêt pour certaines personnes de les acheter. Moi j'aime le papier, mais à part ça je m'en contrefout de lire un test le jour de la sortie du jeu puisque les très rares jeu que j'achète day one j'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un test.

----------


## Polochon_street

J'ai juste voir le numéro un de Canard PC et... C'est juste énorme. 8/10 à un Call of Duty, une critique dithyrambique d'un lecteur  MP3/WMA (cf test) qui n'a pas l'air d'une tablette... Que de souvenirs!

----------


## Bah

> URL effacée
> 
> Apparemment y aura jusqu'au 216 (probablement quand le type rentrera de vacance). Excellent site au passage.
> 
> Si tu penses à des numéros plus récent, je pense que l'objectif du Canard est quand même de vendre. Si le numéro est dispo au bout d'un moment, y aura plus beaucoup d'intérêt pour certaines personnes de les acheter. Moi j'aime le papier, mais à part ça je m'en contrefout de lire un test le jour de la sortie du jeu puisque les très rares jeu que j'achète day one j'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un test.


Heu... quand je lis ça dans la FAQ :
"Est-ce que le téléchargement de ces magasines est légal ?
Clairement non, ce n'est pas légal mais on va dire que c'est toléré.
Les magazines proposés ici ne sont plus disponibles à la vente depuis longtemps et donc leur téléchargement n'entraîne par de perte financière pour l'éditeur.
L'objectif du site est de proposer au téléchargement des revues devenues introuvables et cela sans porter préjudice aux propriétaires des magazines."

Je pense que c'est peut-être pas super indiqué de venir mettre ça ici. Les mags sont toujours dispo via la boutique ce CPC:

----------


## olih

> Heu... quand je lis ça dans la FAQ :
> "Est-ce que le téléchargement de ces magasines est légal ?
> Clairement non, ce n'est pas légal mais on va dire que c'est toléré.
> Les magazines proposés ici ne sont plus disponibles à la vente depuis longtemps et donc leur téléchargement n'entraîne par de perte financière pour l'éditeur.
> L'objectif du site est de proposer au téléchargement des revues devenues introuvables et cela sans porter préjudice aux propriétaires des magazines."
> 
> Je pense que c'est peut-être pas super indiqué de venir mettre ça ici. Les mags sont toujours dispo via la boutique ce CPC:





> Après un insoutenable suspens, je vais enfin vous révéler la bonne nouvelle !
> Actuellement, il est possible de télécharger jusqu'au numéro 94 (14 décembre 2005) de Canard PC, car ils nous avaient très gentiment donné cette autorisation.
> Cette semaine, j'ai reçu un mail de Canard PC m'informant qu'à présent, il était possible de proposer des numéros allant jusqu'au numéro 216 (15 juillet 2010) ! C'est vraiment très sympathique de leur part, car finalement, ils acceptent la mise à disposition de numéros relativement récents (2 ans, ce n'est pas bien vieux).
> 
> Un très grand merci à Canard PC pour ce très beau geste.
> J'espère que Canard PC vivra encore longtemps car mon fils se régale à chaque numéro (ce sont surtout les comic strips qui lui plaisent).


Donc jusqu'au numéro 216, c'est fait avec l'accord de CPC. -> pas de soucis.

----------


## Bah

> Donc jusqu'au numéro 216, c'est fait avec l'accord de CPC. -> pas de soucis.


Ah cool ! Merci pour le rectificatif.

----------


## Nacodaco

Evidemment que c'est avec l'accord de CPC, je vais pas mettre des liens de dl illégale de leur propre magazine sur le forum...

De toute façon, la politique d'abandonware-mag est très bonne, le type est honnête et si un "éditeur" lui demande de retirer leur mag du site, il le fait. C'est d'ailleurs marrant de voir la politique de certains, qui refuse de laisser publier leur vieux mag qu'ils ne vendent même plus  ::):  (alors que Presse Non Stop vend toujours les premiers numéros !).

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est devenu quoi, ce projet rigolo de lancer un satellite pirate loin en l'air afin de garantir la liberté (enfin, la liberté sous la loi pirate hein) d'un nouveau web 2.1 ?

----------


## Teto

Il a été recyclé pour espionner Mars.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il a été recyclé pour espionner Mars.


Tu éveilles ma curiosité.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rassure moi Anderson tu as compris que c'était par rapport à l'info ?

----------


## Bah

Mars c'est la planète rouge, Anderson plaisante jamais avec ça !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Rassure moi Anderson tu as compris que c'était par rapport à l'info ?


"Curiosité", c'est clair, non?

----------


## CaeDron

> "Curiosité", c'est clair, non?


Non parce que en fait Curiosity c'est le nom de la machine et en français ca peut faire curiosité, c'est ça l'humour quoi.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Humour + Lt Anderson = mindfuck.

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'aime quand Ianou me prend pour un con.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Purée oui je suis tombé les deux pieds dedans  :;): 

Du coup c'est moi le con de l'histoire.

----------


## Teto

Pour contrebalancer je dirais de mon coté que je n'avais pas saisi la blague (je ne me souvenais plus du nom de la mission, d'où le zapping).  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Purée oui je suis tombé les deux pieds dedans 
> 
> Du coup c'est moi le con de l'histoire.


La prochaine fois je mettrai ça :

----------


## keulz

C'était quoi la blague ?
:con:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rassure moi keulz tu as compris que c'était par rapport à l'info ? 

Euh wait  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> Rassure moi keulz tu as compris que c'était par rapport à l'info ? 
> 
> Euh wait


Piège à con refermé.
 :Cigare:

----------


## Menkar

> Rassure moi keulz tu as compris que c'était par rapport à l'info ? 
> 
> Euh wait


Elle est un peu grosse ta signature.

----------


## keulz

> Elle est un peu grosse ta signature.


Ouai, modobell.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le temps du concours comme ça cela attire du monde (car beaucoup passe directement par la case forum) à partir du 31 je remet un truc normal.

----------


## Zepolak

> Le temps du concours comme ça cela attire du monde (car beaucoup passe directement par la case forum) à partir du 31 je remet un truc normal.


En effet, ça a marché sur ma gueule et je mettrais une photo (même si elle sera hors-concours parce qu'un peu datée, quoique tout à fait dans le sujet).

----------


## Projet 154

Tiens, en général, pour les concours avec lots du magazine panier, ça prend environ combien de temps à trier les réponses, et ainsi obtenir les résultats?

Question subsidiaire : On saura quand les gagnants du concours du CPC HS WoT?

----------


## Chocolouf

Ça a été dit dans le topic idoine pour le concours WoT.

----------


## Autrui

Je viens de me prendre un abonnement d'un an, est-ce que je vais recevoir le numéro du 15 août ? :° Mon libraire est un traître qui ne veut pas me garder un exemplaire.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Pas de numéro le 15 août. Le prochain c'est à la rentrée...

----------


## Autrui

Hm, je vois, c'est bien dommage. Sinon, le délai moyen de réception pour un CanardPC précédent, commandé hier également, à combien de temps c'est estimé environ ?

----------


## M0zArT

Y a-t-il eu un test ou y aura-t-il un test dans les n° à venir du casque gamer sans fil Corsair Vengeance 2000 ?

----------


## znokiss

> Hm, je vois, c'est bien dommage. Sinon, le délai moyen de réception pour un CanardPC précédent, commandé hier également, à combien de temps c'est estimé environ ?


5-6 jours, mais là, y sont ptet en vacance..

----------


## olih

> 5-6 jours, mais là, y sont ptet en vacance..


 Ils sont même à la gamescom.

----------


## Mr Ianou

A suivre sur Twitter ça rigole pas mal.

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Bonsoir, petite question: allez-vous tester Gratuitous Tank Battles?
Merci.

----------


## Euklif

Va là ou là et télécharge la démo si c'est juste pour te faire un avis  :;): .

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

J'ai déjà testé la démo et je ne suis pas complètement convaincu, d'où ma question.

----------


## keulz

> J'ai déjà testé la démo et je ne suis pas complètement convaincu, d'où ma question.


Je l'ai même trouvé nul.

De rien.  ::P:

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

Bah, c'est surtout l'ergonomie et la réalisation en général qui me bloquent (pourtant j'suis vraiment pas exigeant à ce niveau...). Pour le reste ça à l'air super riche et intéressant mais voilà... je pense que je le prendrais en promo quoiqu'il arrive mais un petit test (si positif) pourrait me permettre de craquer. Il parait que Gratuitous Space Battle est mieux par ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai pu lire à droite et à gauche.
Merci pour ton intervention cela dit.

----------


## Euklif

Il a surtout l'air différent.
Gratuitous Space Battle c'est faire travailler ses méninges AVANT, avec construction de vaisseau et planification de la bataille uniquement en amont, et admirer le résultat. Ce Tank Battle, d'après les vidéos que j'en ai vu (pas testé), a l'air d'instaurer quelques mécaniques de jeu en temps réel en sus de tout ça. Perso je sauterai pas dessus pour l'instant vu la politique de dlc que j'ai vu sur le premier épisode (j'avais mis un moment avant de craquer donc j'ai eu jeu + dlc en pack pour presque rien  ::P: ) mais j'pense que cette possibilité d'intervenir en temps réel doit le rendre bien différent et plus... classique dans son approche amha.

----------


## Yshuya

C'était quel cpc ou hs avec un hors série sur les alternative à l'explorer genre nexusfile, totalcommander etc etc...

Et aussi vous parlez souvent de nvidia tune hors j'ai vu qu'il n'existait pas pour Seven. Il existe un équivalent ?

----------


## Nacodaco

247 ?

Et celui où on parle de sauvegarde sur dropbox ?

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 15h18 ----------

edit : c'est bon... J'avais pas pensé à vérifier le dernier (j'aurais pus chercher longtemps).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Question: Le testeur de Dark Soul fera t'il un petit encart sur le fix pour la résolution du jeu  histoire de faire la nique au consoleux  ::ninja:: 

Ça aide grandement avec les changement de résolution.

Quand je pense que le mec a développé ça tout seul comme un grand en à peine 2 jours.Y'a des claques qui se perdent

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je souhaite acheter du matos d'occasion (casque audio) sur Amazon et le vendeur non évalué (donc potentiellement indigne de confiance) s'appelle fishbone59, y'a t'il un rapport avec LE fishbone (ce qui le transforme en potentiellement digne de confiance) ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

59 ou c'est pour le département ou c'est juste le 59 eme fishbone à avoir ce pseudo...

----------


## Flad

Question : dans le n°259 de CPC (en fait dans l'encart console pour être précis) y a la preview de Worms Revolution. Vous avez une date de sortie officielle (sur steam) ?

----------


## bigoud1

Vous avez reçu des royalties pour le film "Ma vie n'est pas une comédie romantique" ?!
C'est Couly le dessinateur des dessins du film ?

----------


## Netsabes

> Question : dans le n°259 de CPC (en fait dans l'encart console pour être précis) y a la preview de Worms Revolution. Vous avez une date de sortie officielle (sur steam) ?


Sur PSN et XBLA ça sort le 10 octobre. Probablement en même temps chez Steam, mais je ne crois pas que ça ait été confirmé pour le moment.

----------


## Flad

Danke (la balayette)  ::):

----------


## galoustic

Entre la chute du dernier édito et le "Retrouvez l'intégralité de l'entretien à partir du 13 septembre sur Canardpc.com" p.11/CPC260,
j'en suis arrivé à me demander si derrière la pléthore de blagues sur les DLC et le F2P, il n'y avait tout de même pas de l'idée dans l'air...

Sinon, c'est à Mr Chat qu'il faut en vouloir d'essayer en vain de deviner ce qui se cache derrière les babes ?

Edit : C'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


ça 

?

----------


## Chocolouf

Boulon est vraiment cousin avec Mr Chat ?

Et vous avez envoyé un exemplaire de "Boulon et Barbié Poche" à C. Barbier ?

----------


## keulz

Nan mais vous deux, arrêtez de les faire chier pendant qu'ils rédigent les dlc pour CPC, hein.
 ::trollface:: 



















Ou alors ces dlc ont été rédigés pendant la période de rédaction du CPC classique, comme tout bon dev AAA.  ::trollface::

----------


## Conan3D

C'est pas des DLC déjà


Comment tu veux télécharger des trucs sur un magazine.

----------


## DJCot

Toi tu n'as pas connu les albums Panini.

----------


## keulz

> C'est pas des DLC déjà
> 
> 
> Comment tu veux télécharger des trucs sur un magazine.


 :tired: 
Tu cliques sur les liens dans le mag ?
Sérieux, que t'en sois à ce niveau me met hors de moi...

----------


## Conan3D

> Tu cliques sur les liens dans le mag ?
> Sérieux, que t'en sois à ce niveau me met hors de moi...


Faut que j'essaye de connecter ma souris en USB à mon CPC alors  ::trollface::

----------


## Anton

Pas besoin de cliquer bande de noobs, CPC c'est du tactile, donc on doigte  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Toi tu n'as pas connu les albums Panini.


Ah ah mais oui bon sang de bois a acheter des recharge pour trouver ce salopio de nain qui me manquait (c'était l'album Blanche neige quand j'étais môme et rox et roucky).

----------


## Xchroumfph

J'avais Cobra et Albator  :B): 

(Et ceux de la division 1 aussi... ok...  ::|: )

Mais sinon, vous n'avez jamais remarqué le bon de commande à la fin ? Ou bien cela faisait marrer tes parents d'acheter des pochettes à 5 francs dont la totalité étaient des doubles ?

----------


## Beubeu

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une config CanardPC via materiel.net il y a 3/4 semaines. De ce que j'ai compris, je dois être contacté pour l'abonnement gratuit. Quel est le délai d'attente ?

Merci

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Compte deux à quatre semaines après ton achat.

----------


## znokiss

D'ailleurs, je sais pas si c'est indiscret, mais ces abos cadeau, c'est Mat.net qui les paye ou c'est vous qui offrez pour faire connaitre le mag ?

----------


## Beubeu

> Compte deux à quatre semaines après ton achat.


Ok merci.

----------


## Flad

> D'ailleurs, je sais pas si c'est indiscret, mais ces abos cadeau, c'est Mat.net qui les paye ou c'est vous qui offrez pour faire connaitre le mag ?


 C'est indiscret.

----------


## Euklif

Tellement qu'il a déjà été dit que c'était matos.net qui offrait  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Goji

Y a-t-il eu les résultats pour le concours Dark Souls ?

----------


## Blackogg

Je pense que pipo est toujours en train d'essayer de battre ce boss. Ils attendent donc de connaître la bonne réponse  :tired: .

----------


## galoustic

Est-ce que la "Doudoune Jaune Fluo Suprême Commander Tour Eiffel avec capuche ninja" a trouvé preneur ?
(A moins qu'Half est fini par la mériter)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Non, elle hante toujours la rédac.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Sinon, c'est à Mr Chat qu'il faut en vouloir d'essayer en vain de deviner ce qui se cache derrière les babes ?
> Edit : C'est 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ça 
> 
> ?


Oui. Et non.




> Boulon est vraiment cousin avec Mr Chat ?


Non pas du tout. D'ou ça sors ça ?

----------


## Chocolouf

Je l'ai lu dans le Boulon et Barbié Poche, mais il est vrai que je suis un peu naïf concernant les dessins de Couly.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

Et y'a un lien entre Maurice L., subitement disparu, et le fait que Omar Boulon utilise toujours le mot «bonhomme» ? A-t-il mangé le bonshomme : Lapon ?

----------


## smokytoks

Ben, c'était son cousin...

----------


## keulz

> Ben, c'était son cousin...


Non, son cousin c'est M Chat. Suis un peu, coffee whore.

----------


## Flad

Je tente ma chance ici : 



> On a une idée de la date de sortie du CPC HW 14 ? (il était prévu pour fin septembre il me semble).
> Et un pti "spoil" du contenu ?

----------


## smokytoks

> Non, son cousin c'est M Chat. Suis un peu, coffee whore.


Pourtant...




> Maurice Lapon, c'est mon cousin, vous êtes gentils avec.
> Il a eu un AVC il y a quelques années, ça serait sympa de pas s'acharner sur lui.


M.Lapon serait donc M.Chat ?

----------


## keulz

> Pourtant...
> 
> 
> 
> M.Lapon serait donc M.Chat ?


That fits...

----------


## fishinou

Bon je tente ici au cas ou ...

Dans le numéro 13 donc, section la page ud doc, article *Bouton Off the Dead*, il y a cette phrase qui m'a fait tiquer :




> *Comme nous l'avons démontré il y a quelques numéros de cela*, il arrive qu'au beau milieu de la nuit, une habitation "consomme" encore plusieurs centaines de watts


Comme c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse particulièrement, je voudrais savoir quel est le numéro en question ?

Merci.

----------


## the prisoner

@fishinou : C'est dans le numéro 5  :;):

----------


## fishinou

Ah merde ... J'ai commencé au 6  ::P: 

Merci en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qui est chargé de contenir l'excitation de Boulon suite au lancement de Project:Eternity ?

Bonne chance  :Emo: .

----------


## Chan

Pipo va subir c'est sûr mais est ce qu'une seule victime suffira ?

----------


## keulz

> Qui est chargé de contenir l'excitation de Boulon suite au lancement de Project:Eternity ?
> 
> Bonne chance .


 Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu peux espérer... Ils ne semblent déjà pas réussir à l'empêcher de faire un article sur dishonored à chaque numéro alors bon...  ::ninja::

----------


## darkgrievous

> Pipo va subir c'est sûr mais est ce qu'une seule victime suffira ?


Pas sur, l'annonce de Bayonetta 2 l'a autant reboosté que sa dose quotidienne de red bull.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pas sur, l'annonce de Bayonetta 2 l'a autant reboosté que sa dose quotidienne de red bull.


C'est pas dit, qu'il y joue sur xbox/ps3 comme le premier ou sur wiiU ça ne lui changera sans doute pas grand chose.

----------


## Beubeu

Bonjour,

Nouvelle question concernant l'abo Materiel.net.
Je me suis enregistré samedi. Y a-t-il une chance que j'ai le CanardPC qui sort aujourd'hui ou ça commencera au prochain numéro ?

Thanks

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Salut.
Si tu regardes dans les infos de ton compte d'abonnement tu as normalement la liste des numéros que tu dois recevoir, du premier au dernier.

----------


## Beubeu

Merci pour l'info.

Par contre je n'ai pas de numéro d'abonné. Je n'ai pas reçu de mail après mon enregistrement. J'espère que tout est OK.

Bon au pire je vais attendre un peu ... Mais j'ai bientôt fini le CPC spécial Gamescom :-(

----------


## Zouuu

Un collègue de travail m'a demandé pourquoi les jeux online testés (gw2, cs:go, etc...) n'avaient-ils pas de note ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Un collègue de travail m'a demandé pourquoi les jeux online testés (gw2, cs:go, etc...) n'avaient-ils pas de note ?


Au minimum, parce que l'intérêt d'un jeu online ne repose pas que sur la qualité du jeu mais aussi sur la communauté et le suivi du jeu, impossible ou très difficiles à évaluer au moment du test.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pourtant...
> 
> 
> 
> M.Lapon serait donc M.Chat ?


Ou alors c'est Jolaventur :fear:.

----------


## keulz

> Au minimum, parce que l'intérêt d'un jeu online ne repose pas que sur la qualité du jeu mais aussi sur la communauté et le suivi du jeu, impossible ou très difficiles à évaluer au moment du test.


Comme des jeux genre BF3, non ?
Ou alors ils sont contents de ne pas se sentir obligés de ne pas en mettre et ne mettent pas le doigt dans l'engrenage.

----------


## Zepolak

Ben ils avaient dit ça dans mon souvenir quand ils avaient expliqué ce point pour la non-notation des MMOs. Après, ouais, la frontière est finalement assez subtile. Parce que les 9/10 de Brink, c'est bien, mais le jeu a vite péri je crois. Cela dit, cette menace était déjà écrite dans le résumé, donc ça ne fait que renforcer le fait que les notes, c'est pour les cons pas très utiles sans le reste de l'article.  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'un autre côté il est plus "facile" de jauger un FPS en ligne qu'un MMO avec un temps de jeu  plus réduit.

----------


## Nacodaco

Pas de note sur les MMO car ces jeux sont particulièrement destinés à évoluer non ? Je suis persuadé que c'était ce qui était ressortit la dernière fois que la question avait été posée.

Pour celui qui parlait de Battlefield, c'est vrai que maintenant les jeux solo évolue aussi, mais il me semble que CPC test toujours les gros ajouts de contenu (pour les jeux "importants" du moins) ?

Et peut-être que si les lecteurs n'étaient pas perdus sans les notes, il n'y en aurait pas ?

----------


## Neit

Auriez-vous des problèmes de distribution en Belgique ou dans une région particulière ?

Pas moyen de mettre la main sur le 261 là où je le trouve habituellement  ::cry::

----------


## keulz

> D'un autre côté il est plus "facile" de jauger un FPS en ligne qu'un MMO avec un temps de jeu  plus réduit.


Moquette m'a donné la vraie réponse l'autre jour, c'est surtout parce que les MMO et affiliés changent beaucoup au cours du temps, les maj y sont plus conséquentes et nombreuses et changent pas mal l'expérience du jeu.

Spour ça que joystick se demandait s'ils allaient renoter WoT...  ::ninja::

----------


## gnak

Canard Consoles va quitter le nid et voler de ses propres ailes ?

----------


## Euklif

Je suis superbement frustré par le Console Magasine... Je savais pas trop où le mettre mais l'amuse gueule gratuit du mag CPC est vraiment frustrant quand on considère la vie du site de barredevie et l'existence "director's cut" de CM sur ces machines de merde à base d'android et autres trucs bizarres. Y a vraiment rien de prévu pour les lecteurs lambdas dans mon genre?  :Emo:

----------


## Chan

Non, nous sommes exclus  ::(:

----------


## Charlot

Bonjour,
je reviens sur la notation, sujet intéressant mais sans fin et casse-tête.
Je conviens du fait que le principal demeure le texte du test et que c'est dur à dire.
En revanche, je me demande s'il ne serait pas envisageable d'accorder moins de place à des tests de jeux qui, finalement, récoltent une note inférieure à 6-7. La place accordée à un test est-elle décidée très en amont? Un jeu très attendu aura-t-il nécessairement droit à un test de plusieurs pages, même s'il est décevant? Quelqu'un a t-il déjà posé douze fois ces questions dans l'une des 183 pages qui précèdent?
Voilà.

----------


## olih

Pourquoi ? Ce sont les tests des jeux avec les notes les plus faibles qui sont en général les plus rigolos à lire.

----------


## Euklif

Et puis surtout, les jeux à note "faible" s'étale rarement sur plus d'une page... C'est quand même pas la mère à boire (Capello, dégage). Et puis de toute façon, expliquer en quoi c'est peu apprécié, c'est bien aussi. Ne serait-ce que pour te permettre de voir si ce qui les gêne est vraiment quelque chose de rédhibitoire pour toi ou non.

----------


## Charlot

> Et puis surtout, les jeux à note &quot;faible&quot; s'étale rarement sur plus d'une page... C'est quand même pas la mère à boire (Capello, dégage). Et puis de toute façon, expliquer en quoi c'est peu apprécié, c'est bien aussi. Ne serait-ce que pour te permettre de voir si ce qui les gêne est vraiment quelque chose de rédhibitoire pour toi ou non.


Oui, c'est ce que je dis juste après "Je conviens". Mais parfois, il m'arrive d'arriver à la fin d'un test et de me dire: "tout ça pour ça?". Donc je verrais bien une rubrique "en vrac" avec les trucs les moins intéressants. Et comme ça n'a rien à voir, un mystérieux magazine concurrent consacrait, à l'époque où je le lisais, une page aux jeux préférés de la rédac, par genre. Je trouve que c'est un bon truc pour pondérer l'intérêt d'une nouveauté: est-ce la nouvelle référence?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Oui, c'est ce que je dis juste après "Je conviens". Mais parfois, il m'arrive d'arriver à la fin d'un test et de me dire: "tout ça pour ça?". Donc je verrais bien une rubrique "en vrac" avec les trucs les moins intéressants. Et comme ça n'a rien à voir, un mystérieux magazine concurrent consacrait, à l'époque où je le lisais, une page aux jeux préférés de la rédac, par genre. Je trouve que c'est un bon truc pour pondérer l'intérêt d'une nouveauté: est-ce la nouvelle référence?


Avoir chaque membre de la redac qui indique son jeu préféré à chaque numéro, ça a un effet pervers : 
dans le cas où une grosse majorité s'accorde sur le même, ce jeu va prendre une importance démesurée par rapport aux autres, pas forcément moins bon, juste moins addictifs jusqu'au bouclage. En gros ça donne encore plus de visibilité au test qui sera sûrement le plus fourni du numéro, c'est redondant.
Inversement, si tout le monde choisit un jeu différent, ça n'indique plus rien. Et c'est sûrement le cas la plupart du temps, à moins d'être dans le premier cas de figure, ou si les testeurs ont joué à toutes les nouveautés pour comparer.

----------


## Charlot

Pas forcément, mais bon.
Disons qu'en en fait je verrais bien une demi-page au niveau du sommaire avec les incontournables, par genre.

----------


## Norback

Il y a déjà sur le site un top des jeux de la rédac dans la colonne sur cette page : http://www.canardpc.com/magazine.html
Dans mon souvenir de la précédente version du site, il  y avait un truc plus exhaustif (j'sais plus si c'était par genre ou par membre de la rédac).

Bon par conter, faut qu'on m'explique pourquoi Poney love est en 5° position...  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-il prévu un HS Guild Wars 2, ou un guide dans un prochain Cpc ? C'est pas WoW mais y'a dû potentiel pour attirer du chaland dans vos filets.

----------


## gnak

> Canard Consoles va quitter le nid et voler de ses propres ailes ?


Je me réponds. En fait c'était juste le n°1 en version Ipad (seulement...hum hum) que j'avais confondu avec un éventuel standalone papier.

----------


## Yshuya

> Est-il prévu un HS Guild Wars 2, ou un guide dans un prochain Cpc ? C'est pas WoW mais y'a dû potentiel pour attirer du chaland dans vos filets.


Cela m'étonnerait qu'il ne l'ait pas déjà prévu vu le succès du jeu.

----------


## zBum

Pourquoi le n°207 est *TOUJOURS* en rupture de stock ?  :tired: 

Je l'avais loupé en kiosque à l'époque (j'ai le 206 et le 208 ::(: ).
J'ai jamais lu le mythique test de Call Of Pripyat, je voudrais rattraper mon erreur !

Même sur Abandonware-Magazines ils l'ont pas uploadé...  :Emo:

----------


## Norochj

Il y a eu quelque part les résultats du concours Dark Souls ? Sinon c'est prévu pour bientôt ou Pipomantis n'a toujours pas réussi à battre le premier boss ?

----------


## keulz

> Pourquoi le n°207 est *TOUJOURS* en rupture de stock ?


A tout hasard, parce qu'ils ne relancent pas les rotatives pour faire 10 numéraux pour 10 péquenots qui cherchent à compléter leur collec' ?

Tu n'as plus qu'à attendre une version numérique.  :;):

----------


## M.Rick75

La traversée de paris à la nage annulée par décision préfectorale

Maria n'a pas été trop déçue?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Si. Très.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Ca donne envie  ::o:

----------


## lafouine2baz

Hello!

Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit...
Je viens de m'abonner pour un an, vais-je recevoir le numéro 263 ou ce ne sera pris en compte que pour le prochain?  ::): 

Merci.

----------


## Flad

> Hello!
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit...
> Je viens de m'abonner pour un an, vais-je recevoir le numéro 263 ou ce ne sera pris en compte que pour le prochain? 
> 
> Merci.


Si tu viens de le faire aujourd'hui même : non.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ca donne envie


Je crois que cette photo est en fait un montage. Mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## lafouine2baz

> Si tu viens de le faire aujourd'hui même : non.


Ok, merci!

----------


## Goji

Si ch'puim permettre, je n'ai toujours pas vu passer le résultat du concours Dark Souls.
Alors j'relance de un, m'voyez, et si mes zoeilles ont ripé un lien s'ra pas d'refus !

----------


## Chocolouf

Nan mais Pipo n'a toujours pas réussi, c'est pour ça.

----------


## Zohan

Dites, vous allez couvrir la Paris Games Week ou il n'y a rien d'intéressant là-bas?

----------


## Teto

> Je crois que cette photo est en fait un montage. Mais je peux me tromper.


C'est même assez grossier.  :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> Je crois que cette photo est en fait un montage. Mais je peux me tromper.


Le découpage de la vague est de toute beauté.

----------


## Genchou

> Le découpage de la vague est de toute beauté.


Rigole pas c'est super chaud de découper de l'eau.

----------


## Chabalounet

L'énorme spoil de Dishonored dans le test, c'est pour montrer que le scénar est bidon et que l'excellence du jeu se situe ailleurs, ou c'est juste pour le lulz ? ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> L'énorme spoil de Dishonored dans le test, c'est pour montrer que le scénar est bidon et que l'excellence du jeu se situe ailleurs, ou c'est juste pour le lulz ?


C'est Boulon qui a fait le test ?  ::ninja::  (Pas encore lu)

----------


## olih

D'un autre coté le spoil c'est :
- Si tu comprends l'anglais
- Si tu lis les textes sur une image.
- C'est une toute petite image.

Pour quelqu'un qui a fini le jeu, c'est évident. Pour quelqu'un d'autre beaucoup moins.


M'enfin ça reste un spoiler.

----------


## Flad

Bon au final on peut *lire* le test sans être spoilé ou pas ?
J'ai pas encore reçu le mag' mais se sera probablement le 1er article que je vais lire et j'ai pas encore acheter le jeu.

----------


## olih

> Bon au final on peut *lire* le test sans être spoilé ou pas ?
> J'ai pas encore reçu le mag' mais se sera probablement le 1er article que je vais lire et j'ai pas encore acheter le jeu.


Oui.
Enfin je crois.
C'est super dur quand tu as déjà fini le jeu de voir les spoiler  :tired: .

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

J'ai lu le test, je vois du tout de quoi Chabalounet parle. Si ça peut t'aider Flad'...  :tired:

----------


## Sk-flown

Le résultat du concours Dark souls, on se le fout derrière l'oreille ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Les gagnants ont été contactés.

----------


## Cedski

Pourtant j'ai rien reçu !!??

----------


## Anon26492

Je viens de lire le test de _Dishonnored_  dans le 263. A force que O. Boulon en fasse la réclame (et plutôt bien), j'en suis à me dire que je vais attendre de changer de PC et d'être en vacances pour en profiter à 100%. 

Sauf que là, le doute me taraude... est-ce que mes attentes ne sont pas trop grandes ? Est-ce que je ne vais pas être déçu ? Est-ce qu'au fond l'enthousiasme de Boulon ne risque-t-il pas dans mon cas de desservir le jeu ?

Bref, j'aurais aimé savoir si le reste de la rédac était aussi enthousiaste (je n'ose pas regarder le fil sur le forum par peur des spoils.)

----------


## Euklif

D'un autre coté, le jeu a réussit à enthousiasmer Nofrag, casi toute la rédac de GK (en tous cas, tout ceux qui se sont exprimé dessus) et énormément d'autres grincheux. En attendre beaucoup, c'est normal. Mais ça le desservira à coup sur.

----------


## Cubito

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit, ma demande étant un peu particulière. 

Je suis un lecteur régulier de CPC. 
Ca doit faire quelques années que je lis votre magazine, du bi-mensuel, au CPC hardware ( un peu moins les hors séries ). 

Actuellement possesseur d'une tablette ( un appareil ignoble avec une pomme dessus ), je me tourne de plus en plus vers des supports dématérialisés. 

Lorsque j'ai vu CPC sur l'iTunes Store, j'ai donc foncé et opté pour un abonnement immédiatement. 
Mais voilà.... il me manque ce que je prefère dans le magazine : les news des premières pages et le petit cahier console. 

Du coup j'ai décroché de la version iPad après mon premier trimestre ( mon dernier numéro remonte a Juillet ). 

J'ai vu que Canard console était disponible, j'ai donc foncé dessus, mais le jonglage entre 2 magazines ce n'est pas très pratique.

Etant abonné Orange, je me suis donc tourné vers Read and Go et la o-joie o-bonheur, CPC le même qu'en kiosque, et en version dématérialisée. 

C'est exactement ce que je voulais. 

Mais ... mais ... ( et oui forcément ), Orange ce n'est pas parfait. 
Le service plante parfois, par exemple je ne peux faire aucun achat depuis 3 jours sur l'application read and go. 

Ma question est donc la suivante : 
Avez vous prévu de démultiplier les versions "pdf" de CPC ( comme la version Read and go ), par exemple vers le kiosque ? ( je cite le kiosque mais il y a en a peut être d'autres tout aussi bien ou mieux ) ou directement dans l'iTunes store ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je viens de lire le test de _Dishonnored_  dans le 263. A force que O. Boulon en fasse la réclame (et plutôt bien), j'en suis à me dire que je vais attendre de changer de PC et d'être en vacances pour en profiter à 100%. 
> 
> Sauf que là, le doute me taraude... est-ce que mes attentes ne sont pas trop grandes ? Est-ce que je ne vais pas être déçu ? Est-ce qu'au fond l'enthousiasme de Boulon ne risque-t-il pas dans mon cas de desservir le jeu ?
> 
> Bref, j'aurais aimé savoir si le reste de la rédac était aussi enthousiaste (je n'ose pas regarder le fil sur le forum par peur des spoils.)


Alors perso j'ai été déçu par rapport à mes attentes de taré.
Mais le jeu est génial hein, si t'as des doutes lis le topic dédié pour voir ce qui cloche ou non.

----------


## Anon26492

> Mais le jeu est génial hein, si t'as des doutes lis le topic dédié pour voir ce qui cloche ou non.


Et slalomer entre trolls et spoils ? 
Je tiens à ma virginité monsieur.
 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas de spoils môssieu (enfin moins que dans le test de Boulon  ::P: )
Je ne me prononcerais pas pour les trolls par contre

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon, vraiment, pour ce qui est du spoil, il est minime quand tu n'as pas joué et que tu ne connais pas les personnages. C'est du même niveau scénaristique que "Debra découvre que Dexter est assassin dans la saison actuelle". Pas de quoi tomber le cul par terre d'originalité  ::): .

----------


## ducon

Ou que Ron y meurt à la fin.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon, même si on va peut-être me dire de m'occuper de mes pieds, mais j'aime tellement ce qu'il fait  que je prends des nouvelles : Raphi ? En plus d'être mis au ban du forum (même pas moyen d'envoyer des PMs, ce système de ban _total_ mériterait une révision), il n'écrit plus dans le journal ?  :Emo:  J'ai raté quelque chose ?

---------- Post added at 09h58 ---------- Previous post was at 09h56 ----------




> Ou que Ron y meurt à la fin.


Y'a quand même un mega spoil : 

Spoiler Alert! 


l'impératrice va se faire assassiner

.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Avant de se faire ban il n'avait dit qu'il voulait reprendre ses études pour passer le CAPES ? (ou équivalent, le truc pour professeur des écoles)
Ce qui doit prendre un peu de temps, j'imagine. (et si j'ai bien compris, aussi)

----------


## Mastaba

Un article sur Planetary Annihilation est-t-il prévu ?

----------


## Anon26492

> C'est du même niveau scénaristique que "Debra découvre que Dexter est assassin dans la saison actuelle". Pas de quoi tomber le cul par terre d'originalité .


Mais...
Mais...
 :Emo: 




> Ou que Ron y meurt à la fin.


Wtf ?
 ::cry:: 














 ::trollface::

----------


## Aghora

> Sinon, même si on va peut-être me dire de m'occuper de mes pieds, mais j'aime tellement ce qu'il fait  que je prends des nouvelles : Raphi ? En plus d'être mis au ban du forum *(même pas moyen d'envoyer des PMs, ce système de ban total mériterait une révision*), il n'écrit plus dans le journal ?  J'ai raté quelque chose ?


Chez moi ça marche.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je voulais parler du mur, je me suis gouré  ::): .

----------


## Djal

> C'est du même niveau scénaristique que "Debra découvre que Dexter est assassin dans la saison actuelle".


Toi, je vais te trouver.  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'aime beaucoup Masuka, cela dit  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sinon, vraiment, pour ce qui est du spoil, il est minime quand tu n'as pas joué et que tu ne connais pas les personnages. C'est du même niveau scénaristique que "Debra découvre que Dexter est assassin dans la saison actuelle". Pas de quoi tomber le cul par terre d'originalité .


Et ceux qui ont un an de retard (ou 6 mois avec les versions VO ou VF etc...) ?  :tired:

----------


## Drumclem

Ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le magazine mais j'essaie quand même: pourquoi n'a-t-on pas plus de full body awareness dans les jeux à la première personne? Et suis-je le seul à trouver que son absence nuit grave à l'immersion?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Et ceux qui ont un an de retard (ou 6 mois avec les versions VO ou VF etc...) ?


J'ai cinq ans de retards et je suis au courant, c'est dire.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le magazine mais j'essaie quand même: pourquoi n'a-t-on pas plus de full body awareness dans les jeux à la première personne? Et suis-je le seul à trouver que son absence nuit grave à l'immersion?


Parce que c'est incroyablement lourd à coder et que c'est soit Body Awareness convenable, soit un tiers de contenu en moins dans le jeu.
Grosso modo.

----------


## keulz

> Parce que c'est incroyablement lourd à coder et que c'est soit Body Awareness convenable, soit un tiers de contenu en moins dans le jeu.
> Grosso modo.


Oui enfin quand on fait ça pour la première fois, non ?
Ils n'ont pas à tout recoder quand on fait un autre jeu avec cette expérience derrière, j'imagine ?

----------


## Scorbut

Ça dépend si ils gardent le même moteur ou non.

----------


## TheToune

> Oui enfin quand on fait ça pour la première fois, non ?
> Ils n'ont pas à tout recoder quand on fait un autre jeu avec cette expérience derrière, j'imagine ?


C'est plus compliqué que ça. 
Déjà oui, ça dépend du moteur. Ça dépend si on veut garder les même animations aussi.
Et le moindre "mouvement" ou action supplémentaire nécessite beaucoup de travail, de tests et l'ajout de nouvelles "conditions" dans la conception d'un niveau par exemple. Quand on conçoit le niveau il faut prévoir quel mouvement est utilisable et où, soit en temps réel soit en définissant des zones d'actions prévu dans l’éditeur de niveau. Par exemple pour voir le personnage poser la main naturellement sur le mur qu'il longe.
Et le body Awareness à un gros inconvénient : le moindre défaut est bien plus visible et "dérangeant" et donc nuisible à l’immersion que pour un jeu similaire sans body Awareness. 
Voir sa jambe passé à travers un sol même légèrement c'est plus gênant à termes que de ne pas les voire du tout.

----------


## ducon

> Ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le magazine mais j'essaie quand même: pourquoi n'a-t-on pas plus de full body awareness dans les jeux à la première personne? Et suis-je le seul à trouver que son absence nuit grave à l'immersion?


Dans Doom, je vois les mains du joueur, ça me suffit.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vous parlez de quoi ? De voir les pieds ?
Ca n'a jamais été une "norme" donc bon...L'absence ne me gêne pas plus que ça.

----------


## Scorbut

T'es si gros que ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mais euh... :Emo: 
Si ça se trouve je suis cul-de-jatte et tu me manques de respect !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous parlez de quoi ? De voir les pieds ?
> Ca n'a jamais été une "norme" donc bon...L'absence ne me gêne pas plus que ça.


C'est pas que ça, c'est aussi toute l'inertie et les mouvements du corps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est pas que ça, c'est aussi toute l'inertie et les mouvements du corps.


Okay.




> Déjà oui, ça dépend du moteur. Ça dépend si on veut garder les même animations aussi.
> Et le moindre "mouvement" ou action supplémentaire nécessite beaucoup de travail, de tests et l'ajout de nouvelles "conditions" dans la conception d'un niveau par exemple. Quand on conçoit le niveau il faut prévoir quel mouvement est utilisable et où, soit en temps réel soit en définissant des zones d'actions prévu dans l’éditeur de niveau. Par exemple pour voir le personnage poser la main naturellement sur le mur qu'il longe.
> Et le body Awareness à un gros inconvénient : le moindre défaut est bien plus visible et "dérangeant" et donc nuisible à l’immersion que pour un jeu similaire sans body Awareness. 
> Voir sa jambe passé à travers un sol même légèrement c'est plus gênant à termes que de ne pas les voire du tout.


Après tu peux avoir un body-awareness "light" où tu ne t'emmerdes pas avec les pieds mains /visibles et où tu mises sur les mouvements de caméra pour faire ressentir le euh...mouvement (désolé pour la répétition).
Ca doit être moins "difficile" à coder (pas de problème de collision ou de glitchs graphiques).

----------


## LaVaBo

Dans presque tous les fps oú il y a du head bobbing (les mouvements de la tête quand le personnage se déplace, et surtout quand il court), les retours sont que ça file la gerbe...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On peut aussi limiter le head-bobbing. Dans Dishonored ou MIrror's Edge ça reste convenable.
Certains jeux abusent sur l'effet, ça doit être ça qui file la gerbe.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Dans Wolfenstein 3D y'en avait pas et pourtant le jeu filait la gerbe!

----------


## Choup'

Bonne idée, que tous les jeux fassent comme Turok.
Les vendeurs de sacs plastique vont faire fortune.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Concernant l'abonnement, pourquoi ne faites-vous pas un combiné CPC-CPC Harware sur 1 ans (ou 2 ans)?

----------


## TiNitro

> Parce que c'est incroyablement lourd à coder et que c'est soit Body Awareness convenable, soit un tiers de contenu en moins dans le jeu.
> Grosso modo.


Qu'appelles-tu body awareness O. ? Si c'est uniquement visuel ça doit être moche mais facile à coder; par contre si on parle de kinesthésie où de générer des mouvements naturels qui ne soient pas pré-enregistrés (Motion capture) là oui j'imagine que c'est du lourd... Il y a des soft pro qui font ça.

----------


## LaVaBo

La motion capture, c'est l'animation des mouvements vus de l'extérieur, puisque filmé par une caméra.
Le body awareness, c'est la visualisation des parties du corps dans le champ de vision et la prise en compte des limitations de celui-ci, ainsi que des mouvements naturels qu'il impose, en vue subjective. La plupart du temps, si ce n'est toujours, partiellement, pour éviter une certaine lourdeur, vu qu'on est sensés jouer un héros.

----------


## GrandFather

> Concernant l'abonnement, pourquoi ne faites-vous pas un combiné CPC-CPC Harware sur 1 ans (ou 2 ans)?


Puisque Romney ne se décide pas à abjurer sa foi mormone, je reporte mon vote sur cette proposition. Et je reprends l'interrogation à mon compte. Alors, pourquoi ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Alors, pourquoi ?


Voila qui ressemble à "Répondez, maintenant !" Donc j'obéis !  :;): 
Premièrement, je certifie ne pas avoir d'information (ce qui ne m'empêche pas de répondre !) et ne pas appartenir à PNS, mais je vais essayer de répondre à la question "pourquoi pas d'abonnement groupé".
Que la rédaction me corrige si besoin.
Premièrement, il faut être certain de la régularité future des deux journaux, c'est la partie facile.
Ensuite, certains lecteurs sont un décalage entre les parutions : s'il vous reste 2 mois avec le bihebdomadaire et 6 mois avec le hors-série, vous faites quoi pour les durées ? On s'abonne pour 2 ans et on décale les dates de sortie d'abonnement du lecteur ? Ou alors on calcule une moyenne au numéro de chaque type de numéro et on dit "vous achetez 10 mois pour l'hebdomadaire et 6 mois de hors série, ça fait tant !".
C'est ingérable !

----------


## Zohan

Sinon on dit simplement : "vous achetez tant de numéros de CPC et tant de numéros de CPC HW".

----------


## Eklis

Est-ce que vous avez un avis sur l'article de Robert Florence qui a un peu déchaîné les passions ces derniers jours, et sur le petit foutoir qui a suivi ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

L'édito du prochain numéro devrait répondre à ta question.

----------


## Eklis

Alright, merci madame Kalash.

----------


## Sannom

Kieron Gillen a écrit pour le jeu vidéo  ::o:  ? Quelqu'un sait-il sur quels jeux il a officié? Et est-ce-qu'il a déjà porté un coup aussi bas dans un jeu que celui qu'il a porté à certains fans de comics récemment?

----------


## Euklif

> Kieron Gillen a écrit pour le jeu vidéo  ? Quelqu'un sait-il sur quels jeux il a officié? Et est-ce-qu'il a déjà porté un coup aussi bas dans un jeu que celui qu'il a porté à certains fans de comics récemment?


Quel coup bas?

----------


## Sannom

C'est quoi le français pour 'sucker punch'? En gros, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kid Loki a dû céder la place à l'ancien Loki pour empêcher le mec juste en dessous de Satan d'obtenir un pouvoir absolu et de provoquer l'équivalent de l'apocalypse. Les lecteurs ont suivi Kid Loki essayant de s'extirper de l'ombre de son prédécesseur pendant environ deux ans, plusieurs très bonnes histoires, et d'un coup, VLAN!, le héros doit céder la place à son ancienne incarnation, qui l'a trahi une dernière fois. Très, très triste. Très poignant pour ceux qui ont suivi toute la série.

----------


## ducon

L’un de vous va-t-il se dévouer pour tester les consoles et tablettes pour gosses qu’on trouve dans les spams en papier de Noïel ?

----------


## DJCot

> C'est quoi le français pour 'sucker punch'? En gros, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Kid Loki a dû céder la place à l'ancien Loki pour empêcher le mec juste en dessous de Satan d'obtenir un pouvoir absolu et de provoquer l'équivalent de l'apocalypse. Les lecteurs ont suivi Kid Loki essayant de s'extirper de l'ombre de son prédécesseur pendant environ deux ans, plusieurs très bonnes histoires, et d'un coup, VLAN!, le héros doit céder la place à son ancienne incarnation, qui l'a trahi une dernière fois. Très, très triste. Très poignant pour ceux qui ont suivi toute la série.


Coup bas. Voire coup de pute.

----------


## Bah

> Est-ce que vous avez un avis sur l'article de Robert Florence qui a un peu déchaîné les passions ces derniers jours, et sur le petit foutoir qui a suivi ?


J'en avais pas entendu parler. Ca a déchaîné les passions parce que les gens ont découvert que le journalisme spécialisé est malheureusement assez souvent un repère de profiteurs à la limite de la consanguinité avec ceux qu'ils doivent évaluer, ou parce que les gens leur ont trouvé des excuses ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ce qui est très drôle avec les histoires de ce bon Florence, c'est qu'il y a tout un tas de gens -parmi les plus pourris- qui sont en train d'adopter une attitude de pourfendeurs du mal et de la compromission.

J'aimerais bien que ce vieux RAMraider dégaîne deux ou trois dossiers histoire de calmer certains tartuffes.

Et c'est sans compter les têtes de noeud qui essaient de faire des examens de conscience... Je vous conseille de lire l'auto critique quasi maoïste des guignols de VGc247 qui promettent de couper la bite des journalistes qui ont un jour fricoté avec une attachée de presse.

http://www.vg247.com/2012/10/31/dori...-ourselves-up/

Sur Twitter, l'excellent William Audureau a rapidement résumé le problème 

"William Audureau ‏@Willvs
@Navi_Link Ca me paraît excessif, absurde, intenable et démago. L'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions."

Excessif, absurde, intenable et démago : un parfait résumé du milieu de la presse vidéoludique en général et du microcosme anglo saxon en particulier.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mine de rien par rapport à la presse anglo saxon, on à un certain recul.

Je ne dis pas que tout les journalistes sont tous intègres dans le milieu français, mais j'ai tout de même l'impression de savoir les identifier plus facilement quand il joue du pipeau.

La faute peut être à ce que le jeu vidéo dans la presse française soit toujours pris comme des "extra terrestres"(rien qu'à voir France 2 au 13H ce jour "Les gamers autrement dit ces addicts..."  ::O:  )

Forcément quand d'un coup, on voit arriver un gros test avec pub et tutti quanti sur un média français, tu te méfie du journaliste qui t'explique le tout (ou alors il te foute Marcus, j'ai rien contre lui mais on dirai que c'est le seul sur la planète).

Y'a pourtant une grosse économies (jeu, merchandising, cinéma même...) mais c'est pas encore assez pris au sérieux mis à part pour les faits divers (bien que cela se soit calmé, pas fou, 30 millions de joueurs en France)

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que ce serait possible d'organiser une sorte d'élection des jeux de l'année, faites par les lecteurs et la rédaction?

L'idée ne serait pas d'attribuer une mention goty,mais je trouve que ça pourrait être à la fois intéressant et ludique de le faire, soit par un mix jeu choisi par la rédaction/jeu choisi par les joueurs,soit par un jury.

----------


## LaVaBo

Avec des dorritos sur la photo.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non justement,l'idée c'est que ce serait un choix authentique, qui serait fait après une série de mini-débats,organisés sur le forum par exemple, où les joueurs ou les jurés défendraient leurs choix.

Et je me dis qu'on aurait peut-être des résultats très surpenants et assez différents des prix ou récompenses attribuées par les grosses boîtes.
Je serais par exemple curieux de voir quel jeu indépendant serait primé si ça se faisait.

Et le fait que ça se fasse via le site internet pour être ensuite publié dans le magazine aurait  un côté très moderne.

----------


## kilfou

Déjà fait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Que pensez-vous de l'annonce du développement d'Elite 4 avec financement Kickstarter ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On va lancer un kickstarter et on ajoutera un mot à notre réponse tous les 1000 euros avec quelques stretch goals pour développer notre propos.

----------


## CaeDron

> On va lancer un kickstarter et on ajoutera un mot à notre réponse tous les 1000 euros.


Vous pourrez pas suivre le rythme, avec tout les teubés qui vont backer comme des oufs pour recevoir une pastille dès la sortie de l'article + un tee shirt + un cours de cuisine avec Moquette

----------


## Jeckhyl

Surtout que pour suivre la mode actuelle je vais promettre 19,5M d'euros pour me rétracter durant la dernière heure.

----------


## Grestok

http://www.jeuxvideomagazine.com/act...iaire-a1063304




> L'éditeur de presse MER7 (Consoles+, Jeux Vidéo Magazine, Joystick,  Magazine Officiel Xbox, Micro Actuel, PC Jeux,...) a été mis en  liquidation judiciaire.


Il ne doit en rester qu'un ?  ::ninja:: 


ps : Bon courage à tous ceux qui vont se retrouver sans taf !

----------


## Flad

Jsuis pas un habitué de ces mag là, mais jsuis pas sur qu'il faille s'en réjouir. C'est plutôt de mauvais augure non ?

----------


## Grestok

> Jsuis pas un habitué de ces mag là, mais jsuis pas sur qu'il faille s'en réjouir. C'est plutôt de mauvais augure non ?


Je ne me réjouis pas du tout ! Merci de passer en mode second degré !

----------


## Flad

Je n'ai pas quoté exprès pour que tu ne te sentes pas visé.
C'est raté.
Dommages pour moi.

----------


## Grestok

> Dommage pour moi.


Pour moi aussi alors...

ps : je suis parano...mais tu pouvais pas savoir...

----------


## darkgrievous

Du coup, il va rester des concurrents à CPC ?

----------


## Narm

Ou alors ça peut créer une brèche pour un Canard Console version papier  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est quand même triste pour tous les employés...

----------


## Chan

> Du coup, il va rester des concurrents à CPC ?


A part Picsou magazine, pas grand chose.
Non sans déconner là je ne sais pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pense qu'il va rester quelques trucs, genre IGN Mag.
Mais ça va bien vider les rayons, c'est sûr.

----------


## Scorbut

IG.

Je viens de voir de Jeux Vidéo Magazine fait parti de la charrette, je croyais que c'était lui le leader du marché au niveau des ventes.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> IG.
> 
> Je viens de voir de Jeux Vidéo Magazine fait parti de la charrette, je croyais que *c'était* lui le leader du marché au niveau des ventes.


Moi ce qui m’inquiète, c'est qu'on nous radote que "ça y'est le joueur moyen a  30 piges y'a une place plus importante pour le jeu gna gna gna". Au boulot on parle "jeu" autour de la machine a café "Ouah le dernier call of a l'air de déchirer".

Mais j'en vois pas la queue d'un acheter de la presse (même si c'est pas CPC).Quand je pose la question, c'est direct "oh ben je regarde les sites ou la bande annonce"

Je dois faire des pieds et des mains pour qu'il daigne jeter un oeil.

Et quand je me pointe avec mes petits canard PC sous le bras: "Mais c'est quoi ça ?"
"Ben de la presse sur le JV, lis le y'a des article pas mal"
"Ah ah Canard PC comme canard WC"
_Tourne les pages, regarde les images_ (Putain, mais tu vas lire un article connard) "Hum tu peux le lire un peu si tu veux hein?"
"Ouais plus tard moi j'attend de voir le prochain SIM city il à l'air sympa"
"Ben ça tombe bien tu tiens le numéro ou il font un petit retour"
"Ah ouais ? Bon je te l'empreinte un peu"
Enfin !
"Et c'est pas mal en faite et c'est bien drôle même ça sort tout les combien de temps?"
Alléluia. "Et y'a même une application ipad si tu veux" 
"Ah je regarderai ça"

C'est pas d'avoir de la presse de qualité maintenant, c'est  que le joueurs lambda ce remette à lire.
Pour ça j'insisterai toujours à faire la promo.

Les survivants vont avoir une meilleure visibilité, si c'est pour qu'ils ne soient toujours pas lu...
Là, c'est le moment de mettre les bouchés double.

----------


## Chocolouf

Pipo et Netsabes vont pouvoir engager des pointures et jouer les patrons.

----------


## Sannom

> http://www.jeuxvideomagazine.com/act...iaire-a1063304


Cette image, c'est le destin et mon bon sens qui se foutent de ma gueule :  :haha: 

Je le pressentais qu'il allait se passer un truc et que je n'aurai pas dû me reconduire mon abonnement et passer à l'achat en kiosque. J'aurai dû m'écouter.

Au revoir PC Jeux, je suppose. Apparemment une douzaine d'années que je suivais ce magazine, ça fait un bail!

----------


## darkgrievous

> Les survivants vont avoir une meilleure visibilité, si c'est pour qu'ils ne soient toujours pas lu...
> Là, c'est le moment de mettre les bouchés double.


Vu le peu de titre qu'il va rester, j'ai peur que ça soit noyé dans la presse informatique.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Et encore, selon le dernier CPC, 1 milliard euros par an, environ, sont subventionnés à la presse française par l'état.
Avec la crise, cette somme sera probablement réduite à zéro, ce qui tuera quasiment toute la presse, les kiosquiers...

----------


## Fabiolo

Arf, et avec quoi on va allumer les barbecues du coup?

Plus sérieusement, à partir du moment où te ne survis que grâce à des subventions, c'est qu'il y a un soucis structural quelque part.

Que ce soit au niveau des prix ou des choix rédactionnels, on ne peut pas dire que la presse française ait fait beaucoup d'effort ( la presse en général ) et du coup et elle vit le même problème que les maisons de disques qui n'ont pas sut s'adapter.

----------


## Euklif

> C'est pas d'avoir de la presse de qualité maintenant, c'est  que le joueurs lambda ce remette à lire.


Ben ça lis... Mais des sites. Et j'ai pas envie de tirer sur l'ambulance mais y avait quand même beaucoup de publication sans rien de particulier derrière et faire un choix était un peu inutile tant les mags se ressemblaient. C'est pour ça que j'avais arrêté perso en tout cas, surtout qu'il n'y avait guère de chose qu'ils proposaient que les sites ne proposait pas : j'veux dire, même leurs dossiers et/ou autres HS sur un thème étaient tellement survolé (hors soluce) qu'ils valait bien mieux se contenter des Pix'n Love (et pour avoir causé de certaine lacune sur des ouvrages qui me tenait à cœur sur leur fofo, j'ai bien vu que ça ne changerait pas).
D'ailleurs, pour l'anecdote, c'est l'air "pouilleux" de cpc qui m'a attiré au début. J'me demandais comment on pouvait proposer un torchon pareil en concurrence avec des mags bien présenté depuis si longtemps ^^.

----------


## Canard Groupies

Maintenant que j'y penses le marché presse des magazine spécialisé sur les consoles est complètement vide! Ça veut dire que lancer un magazine papier Canard Console est beaucoup plus imaginable qu'auparavant! Casque et Ivan si vous lisez ça, vous pourriez y penser  ::):

----------


## Chocolouf

Tu connais(sais) ConsolePlus ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Euklif

> Tu connais(sais) ConsolePlus ?


Si c'est à moi que tu cause, oui. C'est d'ailleurs à un de leurs HS reconduit d'année en année auxquels je pensais le plus (guerre des consoles).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> .Quand je pose la question, c'est direct "oh ben je regarde les sites ou la bande annonce"


Pas besoin d'aller chercher plus loin, il est la le problème, principalement.
Et encore, au mieux ils vont aller lire une note.un résumé sur un site, mais lire un magazine entier ah ah soyons sérieux.
Bon à leur décharge, beaucoup de ces gens ne sont pas forcément "fan" de jeu vidéo, mais simplement de "CoD/Fifa" et assimilés. Du coup les autres jeux ils s'en tamponnent grave, sauf si y'a plein de bande-annonce partout pour les faire triper. Parce que c'est forcément un bon jeu si y'a des affiches partout. Sinon ils n'en parleraient pas voyons.

----------


## JPierreLiegeois

> Du coup, il va rester des concurrents à CPC ?


Bah Telerama et les Inrocks sont encore là quand même.

----------


## mescalin

> Bah Telerama et les Inrocks sont encore là quand même.


ahahahaha

----------


## O.Boulon

Joli.

----------


## Catel

> Ben ça lis... Mais des sites.


Pas vraiment. Le gars de Gameblog rappelait hier que sur leur site, les gros dossiers et les interviews sont de très loin les articles les moins lus.

J'avais pas vu que PC Jeux était aussi dans la charrette.  ::O:  CPC est donc vraiment le der des ders. Je ne considère pas IG Mag comme un périodique d'actualité (d'ailleurs je m'en suis détaché, trop de connivence dans les interviews et d'analyses médiocres).

Je pense que si CPC survit, c'est parce qu'il a développé une sorte d'esprit communautaire. On voit ça de plus en plus fréquemment de nos jours: des petites boîtes qui tiennent bon grâce à un rapprochement très fort avec le coeur de leur clientèle.

A propos, est-ce que CPC a une chance de récupérer un peu de lectorat des défunts ?

----------


## Conan3D

Au fait, qui fera le test de Lucius?

----------


## TheToune

> Moi ce qui m’inquiète, c'est qu'on nous radote que "ça y'est le joueur moyen a  30 piges y'a une place plus importante pour le jeu gna gna gna". Au boulot on parle "jeu" autour de la machine a café "Ouah le dernier call of a l'air de déchirer".
> 
> Mais j'en vois pas la queue d'un acheter de la presse (même si c'est pas CPC).Quand je pose la question, c'est direct "oh ben je regarde les sites ou la bande annonce"
> 
> Je dois faire des pieds et des mains pour qu'il daigne jeter un oeil.
> 
> Et quand je me pointe avec mes petits canard PC sous le bras: "Mais c'est quoi ça ?"
> "Ben de la presse sur le JV, lis le y'a des article pas mal"
> "Ah ah Canard PC comme canard WC"
> ...


Totalement d'accord, et cela ne concerne pas que la presse de JV.

Les gens lisent moins j'ai l'impression, ne font plus la démarche de chercher la "culture" et les informations quel quel soit.
Les magasines qui se vendent le plus sont ceux avec beaucoup d'images et peu de textes.

Pour beaucoup la principale source d'information culturelle c'est la télé !
La presse mène un faut combat contre internet en croyant que la source du problème est un basculement des lecteurs de la presse écrite vers internet. J'ai surtout l'impression que c'est avant tout une diminution de la volonté de s’informer correctement qui en est la cause.

Les gens ne font plus l'effort de lire, ils se contente de ce qu'on leur sert. Si on en parle pas a la télé ça n'est pas important et si internet et parfois utilisé, là encore il suffit parfois de lire les commentaires pour voir que certains ne lisent les articles que partiellement ou se contente de réagir au titre, et trop souvent on sent bien qu'une partie des réactions ne comprennent pas ce qu'ils ont lus.

----------


## Kekouse

Ca a toujours été le cas, les gens ne sont pas plus ou moins fainéants qu'avant. Après le papier et la lecture "à l'ancienne" (demandant une concentration prolongée) est en déclin on est d'accord. Ce qui fait que le péquin moyen a du mal à rechoper le train de la curiosité intellectuelle vu qu'il ne comprend plus son langage. Parce qu'on mine de rien c'est principalement l'écrit qui véhicule cette curiosité, donc quand tu ne lis plus...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les gens ne font plus l'effort de lire, ils se contente de ce qu'on leur sert. Si on en parle pas a la télé ça n'est pas important et si internet et parfois utilisé, là encore il suffit parfois de lire les commentaires pour voir que certains ne lisent les articles que partiellement ou se contente de réagir au titre, et trop souvent on sent bien qu'une partie des réactions ne comprennent pas ce qu'ils ont lus.


Y'a aussi la multiplication d'infos accessibles -plus ou moins intéressantes - en cause. Je ne suis pas certain que les gens passent moins de temps à "s'informer". Par contre on a tendance à lire plus d'articles courts pour en savoir un maximum (ou avoir l'impression) au lieu de sélectionner les choses intéressantes et d'approfondir. D'autant que ces articles sont le plus souvent gratuit avec le net.
Quand fallait payer un journal t'en prenais qu'un, mais tu lisais plus ou moins tout. T'avais peut être pas toutes les infos, mais celles dont tu prenais connaissance étaient souvent plus "solides".

----------


## Zorglomme

> Bonjour.
> Et encore, selon le dernier CPC, 1 milliard euros par an, environ, sont subventionnés à la presse française par l'état.
> Avec la crise, cette somme sera probablement réduite à zéro, ce qui tuera quasiment toute la presse, les kiosquiers...


Cette somme ne sera pas réduite à zéro car cet argent est donné pour :
- maintenir une fausse pluralité de la presse
- asservir ceux qui le reçoive
- faire plaisir aux boss de ces journaux, qui sont déjà les plus riches de France

----------


## Bah

> le papier et la lecture "à l'ancienne" (demandant une concentration prolongée) est en déclin on est d'accord. Ce qui fait que le péquin moyen a du mal à rechoper le train de la curiosité intellectuelle vu qu'il ne comprend plus son langage. Parce qu'on mine de rien c'est principalement l'écrit qui véhicule cette curiosité, donc quand tu ne lis plus...


Aaaaah le fameux thème du déclin.
D'après eux : http://www.centrenationaldulivre.fr/...-cles-du-livre
2003 : 388 mio de livres vendus
2010 : 451 mio de livres vendus 
avec des prêts de bibliothèque assez stable

et de 86 à 2007 : https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...LGQbIiWjAkojBQ

+50% de ventes. Déclin ?

----------


## Flad

> Aaaaah le fameux thème du déclin.
> D'après eux : http://www.centrenationaldulivre.fr/...-cles-du-livre
> 2003 : 388 mio de livres vendus
> 2010 : 451 mio de livres vendus 
> avec des prêts de bibliothèque assez stable
> 
> et de 86 à 2007 : https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...LGQbIiWjAkojBQ
> 
> +50% de ventes. Déclin ?


Cause => conséquence
Déclin => Deuil.

Voilà, voilà (si vous me cherchez je suis loin).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour la lecture classique (romans/BD) ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment.
Des succès comme un Harry Potter, un Games Of Thrones ou 50 Shades Of Grey  booste énormément les ventes.
Pour des magazines/journaux je ne suis pas certain que ça soit aussi rose.

----------


## Bah

> Pour la lecture classique (romans/BD) ça ne m'étonne pas vraiment.
> Des succès comme un Harry Potter, un Games Of Thrones ou 50 Shades Of Grey  booste énormément les ventes.
> Pour des magazines/journaux je ne suis pas certain que ça soit aussi rose.


Ah mais les mags c'est autre chose. Mais là le raisonnement c'était : les gens lisent moins de manière générale, donc perte de curiosité. Or on s'aperçoit que les gens lisent pas forcément moins de manière générale. 

Je montre ça parce que ça traduit le fait que sur une discussion de ce genre on peut partir avec deux à priori :

1° Le plus répandu : c'est le déclin de toutes les activités culturelles (argument pas franchement nouveau, on le trouve chez les romains)

2° Le niveau de vie et l’augmentation globale de l'éducation font que la part de vie dédiée aux loisirs augmente, la lecture est un loisir, donc la lecture augmente.

Une fois qu'on a ces deux arguements en tête on se dit : "Bon sang Jack ! Mais ils sont contradictoires ! Je vais donc tenter de trouver des sources plutôt que d'utiliser le doigt mouillé de mon à priori pour analyser cette situation sociale". Et là, hop, petit à petit on se construit son modèle social basé sur des observations qu'on essaie (tant bien que mal, je le concède) de valider, plutôt que sur des schémas particuliers appliqués au général (la plaie du citoyen-sociologue, déjà que les sociologiques sérieux sont une plaie...).

Voilà, voilà, voilà. Sinon j'ai aussi fini faster than light hein !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Autant (au temps) pour moi.
Un pain au chocolat (chocolatine) pour me faire pardonner ?

----------


## Bah

> Autant (au temps) pour moi.
> Un pain au chocolat (chocolatine) pour me faire pardonner ?


Si c'est pour me le faire piquer à peine je l'ai en main, non merci.

----------


## Netsabes

> Pipo est Netsabes.


 Rumeurs ! Personne n'a jamais pu le prouver.

----------


## Conan3D

Et aussi, y'aura moyen un jour d'avoir Canard Console sur PC? J'étais vraiment fan de Barre de Vie, et j'ai pas d'iPad, et ça me manque ces listomania et ces articles cools  :Emo:

----------


## DJCot

> Pas besoin d'aller chercher plus loin, il est la le problème, principalement.
> Et encore, au mieux ils vont aller lire une note.un résumé sur un site, mais lire un magazine entier ah ah soyons sérieux.
> Bon à leur décharge, beaucoup de ces gens ne sont pas forcément "fan" de jeu vidéo, mais simplement de "CoD/Fifa" et assimilés. Du coup les autres jeux ils s'en tamponnent grave, sauf si y'a plein de bande-annonce partout pour les faire triper. Parce que c'est forcément un bon jeu si y'a des affiches partout. Sinon ils n'en parleraient pas voyons.


Je plussoie, comme tu plussoies pour la remarque de Ianou.

Pourquoi se faire chier à faire un jeu avec de la profondeur ? Une bande-annonce qui crache des flammes, et les moutons suivront.
Si les gens lisaient les tests et ne regardaient plus les BA, m'est avis que le marché du JV serait moins de la soupe, et que la rpesse spécialisée ne serait pas dans le marasme actuel.

---------- Post added at 15h48 ---------- Previous post was at 15h47 ----------




> Rumeurs ! Personne n'a jamais pu le prouver.


Pourquoi t'offusquer s'il n'y a pas un fond de vérité ?  ::ninja:: 
Avoue que tu occupes non pas 1, mais 2 emplois fictifs !!!  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou alors ils se mettent à deux pour n'occuper qu'un emploi fictif  ::ninja::

----------


## Chocolouf

> Rumeurs ! Personne n'a jamais pu le prouver.


 ::O:  J'avions pas relu, la honte. ::sad::  Je fais des blagues malgré moi, j'suis trop fort ! J'édite quand même.

Mais concernant la disparition programmée d'autant de parutions, qu'en pensent les vieux briscards de CPC comme Casque, Ivan, ackboo et Fish ? Surtout à l'aune de l'expérience du Canard qui ne s'est pas rétamé comme on leur promettait.




> Si c'est à moi que tu cause, oui. C'est d'ailleurs à un de leurs HS reconduit d'année en année auxquels je pensais le plus (guerre des consoles).


Non, c'est pas à toi que je cause.  :tired:

----------


## DJCot

> Ou alors ils se mettent à deux pour n'occuper qu'un emploi fictif


Pas très fûté, un salaire pour deux, c'est la dèche. Sauf s'il y a schizophrénie, mais on tape dans le HS, on va arrêter là, mea culpa.

----------


## t4nk

> et que la rpesse spécialisée


Bah en même temps, l'rpesse ne se choppe qu'en suçant des bites douteuses.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kolo

> Je plussoie, comme tu plussoies pour la remarque de Ianou.
> 
> Pourquoi se faire chier à faire un jeu avec de la profondeur ? Une bande-annonce qui crache des flammes, et les moutons suivront.
> Si les gens lisaient les tests et ne regardaient plus les BA, m'est avis que le marché du JV serait moins de la soupe, et que la rpesse spécialisée ne serait pas dans le marasme actuel.[COLOR="Silver"]


Pas tout à fait d'accord avec ça.

Prenons en exemple ce chef d'oeuvre annuel qu'est Call of Duty. Il se vend par palettes entières depuis quatre ou cinq ans. Le coup de la bande annonce avec des acteurs connus et des trucs qui explosent partout, ça pouvait éventuellement faire acheter le jeu la première année, mais pas plusieurs années d'affilée comme ça. Je crois que le problème n'est pas que les gens ne lisent pas les tests ou regardent trop les bandes annonces. 
Le problème, c'est que beaucoup de gens pensent que Call of Duty est à l'heure actuelle le meilleur jeu du monde, et que t'auras beau leur mettre une douzaine de tests incendiaires et une bande annonce faites avec des personnages en pâte à modeler sous le pif, ils continueront à aller faire la queue devant les Micromania pour avoir leur exemplaire le jour de la sortie.

Et je crois qu'au final, c'est encore plus triste que les gens qui achètent leurs jeux en se basant sur les trailers...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Marketing > trailers >blogs>avis sur les forums > tests.

Je crois.

----------


## DJCot

> Pas tout à fait d'accord avec ça.
> 
> Prenons en exemple ce chef d'oeuvre annuel qu'est Call of Duty. Il se vend par palettes entières depuis quatre ou cinq ans. Le coup de la bande annonce avec des acteurs connus et des trucs qui explosent partout, ça pouvait éventuellement faire acheter le jeu la première année, mais pas plusieurs années d'affilée comme ça. Je crois que le problème n'est pas que les gens ne lisent pas les tests ou regardent trop les bandes annonces. 
> Le problème, c'est que beaucoup de gens pensent que Call of Duty est à l'heure actuelle le meilleur jeu du monde, et que t'auras beau leur mettre une douzaine de tests incendiaires et une bande annonce faites avec des personnages en pâte à modeler sous le pif, ils continueront à aller faire la queue devant les Micromania pour avoir leur exemplaire le jour de la sortie.
> 
> Et je crois qu'au final, c'est encore plus triste que les gens qui achètent leurs jeux en se basant sur les trailers...


 :tired: 

ça rejoint ce que j'ai dit : _les moutons suivront_.

---------- Post added at 17h37 ---------- Previous post was at 17h36 ----------




> Marketing > trailers >blogs>avis sur les forums > tests.
> 
> Je crois.


J'aurais même simplifié en virant les trailers (c'est déjà du marketing). Voire les blogs (surtout si ce sont ceux des développeurs, sinon ça rentre dans la catégorie des avis sur les fora).

----------


## Catel

Je pense que les gens jouent à Call of Duty parce qu'ils s'amusent avec.

Oui je sais je suis un nazi.  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je pense que les gens jouent à Call of Duty parce qu'ils s'amusent avec.


Ah les salopards !

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est con  qu'on puisse pas retweeter les posts du forum.

----------


## pichamelu

Bonjour,

je me permets de reposer la question, ici :

Abonné le 17/10/2012, je n'ai toujours pas reçu le jeu Sleeping Dogs... Le délai est-il normal?

Merci !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je pense que les gens jouent à Call of Duty parce qu'ils s'amusent avec.
> 
> Oui je sais je suis un nazi.


Hu hu.

Mon petit cousin s'amuse aussi avec de la pâte à modeler ou des Lego.

Jouer à "Call of" c'est comme jouer à la pâte à modeler ou aux Lego mais avec une seul couleur.

Il aura beau s'appliquer, avec une seule couleur de brique ça manquera de quelque chose.

----------


## ducon

Ça dépend ce qu’il veut faire avec.

----------


## Canard Groupies

Qui va avoir l'honneur de se coller le test de Black Ops 2?  :;):

----------


## albany

Faut-il vraiment le tester ? J'ai jamais touché un seul des "call of..." ou consorts mais si on suit la logique établie lors des précédents tests, il suffit de faire un copier-coller et d'enlever un point à chaque nouvel épisode non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Qui va avoir l'honneur de se coller le test de Black Ops 2?


Me semble que les derniers c'était Moquette.
Mais serait peut être temps d'arrêter le bizutage  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> Pourquoi se faire chier à faire un jeu avec de la profondeur ?


Quand on voit et entend ça... :




Si ce guignol est représentatif d'un bonne part des clients d'activision, comme on "aime" à le penser dans le coin², alors je ne vois pas pourquoi les gros studios/éditeurs dirigés par des personnes qui n'ont que foutre de faire de la qualité se feraient chier à faire autre chose que mettre des flammes et des explosions sur leur caca de l'année, avec des zombies qui pataugent dedans.

Ma seule interrogation porte, du coup, sur la quantité de studios qui veulent faire de la qualité plus que de la rentabilité à tout prix (merci arkane) qui, je l'espère, suffira à contenter les joueurs que nous aimons, qu'ils soient sur pc ou console.

Après, pour les magazines, que mer7 soit en liquidation implique obligatoirement que tous les magazines qui en dépendent vont couler ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans les jeux de rallye plutôt arcade, vous auriez une préférence entre les différents millésimes de McRae/Burns (je suppose) sachant que l'aspect graphique n'est pas le plus important (même Colin McRae 1 ne me semble pas repoussant) ?

----------


## DJCot

> Quand on voit et entend ça... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si ce guignol est représentatif d'un bonne part des clients d'activision, comme on "aime" à le penser dans le coin², alors je ne vois pas pourquoi les gros studios/éditeurs dirigés par des personnes qui n'ont que foutre de faire de la qualité se feraient chier à faire autre chose que mettre des flammes et des explosions sur leur caca de l'année, avec des zombies qui pataugent dedans.
> 
> Ma seule interrogation porte, du coup, sur la quantité de studios qui veulent faire de la qualité plus que de la rentabilité à tout prix (merci arkane) qui, je l'espère, suffira à contenter les joueurs que nous aimons, qu'ils soient sur pc ou console.
> 
> Après, pour les magazines, que mer7 soit en liquidation implique obligatoirement que tous les magazines qui en dépendent vont couler ?


J'ai pas mis de smiley dans mon post, certes.

Personne n'a compris que je fustigeais justement ce manque de profondeur, ou vous m'en voulez pour un fait qui m'est encore inconnu ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ma seule interrogation porte, du coup, sur la quantité de studios qui veulent faire de la qualité plus que de la rentabilité à tout prix (merci arkane) qui, je l'espère, suffira à contenter les joueurs que nous aimons, qu'ils soient sur pc ou console.


Pas trop d'inquiétudes à ce sujet.
1)La nature n'aime pas le vide
2) les gros se marchent sur les pieds et se cannibalisent les mêmes clients.
3) Je ne le permettrais pas  :tired:

----------


## Poon

Pourquoi ces hommages récurrents à la mère de Pipomantis ? 

Netsabes est une femme ou c'était juste une faute de frappe ?

Aujourd'hui, en fin d'après-midi, heure française, une douzaine de Canard PC hermétiquement enfermés dans un sac en plastique seront abandonnés sous un banc public, derrière les Champs Libres, à Rennes. Ils seront au premier qui les libérera. Je déménage, il me fallait de la place et je n'avais pas le coeur de les noyer à la fontaine  ::): .

----------


## DJCot

> Pourquoi ces hommages récurrents à la mère de Pipomantis ? 
> 
> Netsabes est une femme ou c'était juste une faute de frappe ?
> 
> Aujourd'hui, en fin d'après-midi, heure française, une douzaine de Canard PC hermétiquement enfermés dans un sac en plastique seront abandonnés sous un banc public, derrière les Champs Libres, à Rennes. Ils seront au premier qui les libérera. Je déménage, il me fallait de la place et je n'avais pas le coeur de les noyer à la fontaine .


Je préviens le tribunal de la Haye, tu ne t'en tireras pas comme ça, vil mécréant !  ::o:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Faut-il vraiment le tester ? J'ai jamais touché un seul des "call of..." ou consorts mais si on suit la logique établie lors des précédents tests, il suffit de faire un copier-coller et d'enlever un point à chaque nouvel épisode non ?


J'ose croire qu'ils ont un minimum de déontologie pour ne pas faire ce genre de chose. Et puis, on est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise. Hum ? ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pourquoi ces hommages récurrents à la mère de Pipomantis ? 
> 
> Netsabes est une femme ou c'était juste une faute de frappe ?
> 
> Aujourd'hui, en fin d'après-midi, heure française, une douzaine de Canard PC hermétiquement enfermés dans un sac en plastique seront abandonnés sous un banc public, derrière les Champs Libres, à Rennes. Ils seront au premier qui les libérera. Je déménage, il me fallait de la place et je n'avais pas le coeur de les noyer à la fontaine .


J'ai cru les trouver.

Mais c’était un sac à caca qui traînait.
La gueule de ma femme quand j'ai tout versé sur la table pensant avoir trouvé ton trésor...

----------


## Canard Groupies

Une question pour la rédac': À quand un nouveau hors-série CPC? Vous avez déjà réfléchie sur un ou des sujets potentiels?

----------


## CaeDron

http://freemiam.com/

What isn't ?

----------


## dalgwen

> http://freemiam.com/
> 
> What isn't ?


https://fr.twitter.com/IvanLeFou/sta...75525917761537
https://fr.twitter.com/Canardpcredac...13973616971777

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://freemiam.com/
> 
> What isn't ?


CPC se lance dans la vente de F2P. T'es pas au courant ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Avez-vous des retours sur le prochain Dead Space? Aux dernières nouvelles il devait s'orienter davantage vers l'action, est-ce que ça se confirme?

----------


## Teto

C'est dans un "à venir" du dernier numéro. T'as plus qu'à l'acheter...

----------


## Sk-flown

Vous aimez les doritos ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On préfère les m&m's bretzel.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> On préfère les m&m's bretzel.


Il ment. Pour preuve, voici son déguisement d'Halloween.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Il ment. Pour preuve, voici son déguisement d'Halloween. http://i.imgur.com/fEkCD.jpg


Oh le vendu, le traître à la solde des multinationales du casual, le joueur sur facebook !!

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 

"On perdra pas de temps avec les merdes, on s'occupe de baliser le chemin vers les bons jeux free-to-play, et y en a !"
Parler des jeux pourris, c'est être un peu plus rigolo !
Merci quand même à PNS !

----------


## DJCot

> Il ment. Pour preuve, voici son déguisement d'Halloween. http://i.imgur.com/fEkCD.jpg


Princesse Boulon  ::love:: 

Léoù le tricycle ?  :Emo:

----------


## Canard Groupies

J'ai pas trouver de blague sur la reum à Pipo dans la section software du 265.
REMBOURSÉ!

----------


## LtBlight

Je voulais savoir pour le HS World of Tanks : est-il prévu une réédition ou c'est mort? Etant donné qu'il est en rupture de stock sur le site...  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est mort.

----------


## znokiss

> Je voulais savoir pour le HS World of Tanks : est-il prévu une réédition ou c'est mort? Etant donné qu'il est en rupture de stock sur le site...


Je dois en avoir un en rab, je peux t'envoyer ça si ça te dis.

----------


## Fabiolo

> J'ai pas trouver de blague sur la reum à Pipo dans la section software du 265.
> REMBOURSÉ!


265? Il est sorti? j'ai rien vu à l'horizon.

edit: j'ai rien dit, je n'avais pas vu l’histoire du report au 21 pour les abonnés.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> 265? Il est sorti? j'ai rien vu à l'horizon.
> 
> edit: j'ai rien dit, je n'avais pas vu l’histoire du report au 21 pour les abonnés.


Si t'es abonné c'est une histoire de "plastification" qui a foiré. Faut voir dans le topic actu de CPC.

----------


## laskov

Grande question on gagne quoi quand on a acheté un numéro de CanardPC défectueux ?

Moi mon numéro 265 contient deux exemplaires du DLC "guide Farcry 3'


Bref qu'est-ce que j'ai gagné donc à part une condamnation à mort ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Sache qu'il existe donc un canard sans booklet sur cette Terre.

J'espère que tu pourras dormir tranquille ?

----------


## Djal

Est ce que parfois vous refusez des images proposées par Fishbone. Si oui, où les récupérer?

----------


## ducon

À mon avis, secret professionnel.  ::ninja:: 
C’est surtout qu’ils ne veulent pas voir ces images pourrites (et leurs petites sœurs non choisies) débarquer par ici en masse.

----------


## Djal

> À mon avis, secret professionnel. 
> C’est surtout qu’ils ne veulent pas voir ces images pourrites (et leurs petites sœur non choisies) débarquer par ici en masse.


C'est pour ma conso perso... 

C’était de l'humour. Très réussi visiblement.

----------


## skyblazer

Est-ce que Pipomantis a joué aux Devil May Cry précédant DmC avant d'écrire la preview ? Parce que bon, le comparer à Bayonetta c'est pas forcément ce qui me viendrait en premier à l'esprit (même si c'est tout à fait légitime) ...

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Quand on rentre un code pour 6 mois d’abonnement on ne reçois pas de mail de confirmation ou quelque chose dans le genre?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Est-ce que Pipomantis a joué aux Devil May Cry précédant DmC avant d'écrire la preview ? Parce que bon, le comparer à Bayonetta c'est pas forcément ce qui me viendrait en premier à l'esprit (même si c'est tout à fait légitime) ...


J'ai compris qu'il comparaissais ce dernier opus comme étant proche de Bayonetta. Vu que l'un des créateurs bosse sur le jeu DMC reboot.

----------


## Pipomantis

Beaucoup joué au 1, soigneusement évité le 2, pas mal joué au 3 (sans aller jusqu'à perdre ma vie dans le Bloody Palace, je le confesse) et un poil au 4.

La comparaison avec Bayonetta m'est venue parce que, justement, les devs ont certes pompé ce qu'il y avait de bon dans DmC 1, 3 et 4, mais aussi dans Bayonetta (notamment dans le rythme du jeu et le côté "bac à sable à combos")


Par contre Ianou, je ne m'avancerais pas sur la présence d'anciens de Platinum chez Ninja Theory.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mes excuses.

Je suis complètement a coté de la plaque. J’étais persuadé que quelques membres de l'équipe Bayonetta avaient été recruté sur DMC.

Désolé.

----------


## kenshironeo

Vu que le magazine est dispo sur Apple, je me demandais si ce serait possible de consacrer un article à la société Foxconn et aux conditions de travail dans leurs usine, peut-être que ça contribuerait à faire bouger les choses.Je sia sque ça va paraître naif mais j'ai toujours une vision idéaliste du journalisme,considérant que celui-ci sert non seulement à décrire la vérité mais aussi à combattre les injustices.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> J'ai toujours une vision idéaliste du journalisme,considérant que celui-ci sert non seulement à décrire la vérité mais aussi à combattre les injustices.


Dans mes bras !

----------


## Le Man

Salut les gens!

C'est mon premier post sur ce forum alors un peu d'indulgence je vous prie !

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi je ne trouve pas le test dans aucun canard du "testament de sherlock holmes" ?
Il s'agit d'un jeu d'aventure qui a plutot bien été apprecié par la critique , Maria kalash devrait se faire un plaisir de tester ça ! (elle qui teste tout les point'n click de la creation)

Des jeux beaucoups plus "obscure" sont testés par vos soins ( motocrotte berliner simulator 2012...) , mais aucune trace de ce jeu qui a pourtant béneficié d'une campagne marketing plutot consequente.

Pourquoi aucun test ? Pourquoi un tel desamour? pipo s'est tapé la femme d'un lead designer du jeu ou quoi ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Bienvenue sur le forum, tu es la maman du lead designer c'est ça ? Il faudra conseiller au fiston de mettre des motocrottes dans «La revanche de Moriarty», il y aura sûrement plus de demande chez CPC.
Par contre, concernant la bru, il faudra attendre une réponse de l'intéressé.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bienvenue sur le forum, tu es la maman du lead designer c'est ça ? Il faudra conseiller au fiston de mettre des motocrottes dans «La revanche de Moriarty», il y aura sûrement plus de demande chez CPC.
> Par contre, concernant la bru, il faudra attendre une réponse de l'intéressé.


Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette réponse  !??  ::o:

----------


## Djal

> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette réponse  !??


C'est une réponse drôle qui mérite de passer à la postérité.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est une réponse drôle qui mérite de passer à la postérité.


 Tu... Tu me comprends. Je pourrais te donner jusqu'à 20$ pour te tirer dessus tiens (approx. 3.18€)

----------


## nyamanyama

Est-ce que vous pouvez arrêter d'écrire "bakers" dans les articles qui parlent de crowdfunding ? Ça me brûle les yeux à chaque fois. Plus généralement, je trouve que depuis quelques mois, y a pas mal de fautes et de coquilles en tout genre dans le mag, il serait temps de fouetter le/la secrétaire de rédac' (c'est toujours Sonia ?).

----------


## Bah

> Est-ce que vous pouvez arrêter d'écrire "bakers" dans les articles qui parlent de crowdfunding ? Ça me brûle les yeux à chaque fois. Plus généralement, je trouve que depuis quelques mois, y a pas mal de fautes et de coquilles en tout genre dans le mag, il serait temps de fouetter le/la secrétaire de rédac' (c'est toujours Sonia ?).


Ouais, faut dire dire "souteneurs" (et gros avantage,  c'est Romero qui deviendra notre bitch). Ce qui te gêne c'est que ce soit en anglais ou que ce soit  écrit faux ?

----------


## nyamanyama

Je croyais que c'était "pigeon" la trad officielle  ::ninja:: 
Nan ce qui me gêne c'est que ça veut dire boulanger sans le c.

----------


## Le Man

Merci lavabo, mais ta reponse, certe marrante, ne m'avance pas beaucoup...

Mon precedent post étant bien partie pour sombrer dans les abysses du topic, je la réitère donc  ma question : pourquoi aucun test du testament de sherlock holmes dans canard pc ?

et surtout qui c'est "la bru" ?

----------


## MoB

Dites, si on a toujours pas reçu le dernier cpc on peut commencer à s'inquiéter cette fois ? Parce que pour le retard je savais mais là, le prochain va finir par arriver avant  ::o:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Dites, si on a toujours pas reçu le dernier cpc on peut commencer à s'inquiéter cette fois ? Parce que pour le retard je savais mais là, le prochain va finir par arriver avant


C'est l'avantage de l'abonnement. :aigriderecevoirsonmagavecunminimumdunesemainedere  tard:

----------


## galoustic

> Dites, si on a toujours pas reçu le dernier cpc on peut commencer à s'inquiéter cette fois ? Parce que pour le retard je savais mais là, le prochain va finir par arriver avant


Certains Belges abonnés sont dans une situation encore pire... :sentveniruneinsurection:  ::ninja::

----------


## Chocolouf

Pas de drapeau, pas de changements.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Est-ce que vous pouvez arrêter d'écrire "bakers" dans les articles qui parlent de crowdfunding ? Ça me brûle les yeux à chaque fois. Plus généralement, je trouve que depuis quelques mois, y a pas mal de fautes et de coquilles en tout genre dans le mag, il serait temps de fouetter le/la secrétaire de rédac' (c'est toujours Sonia ?).


Je ne dirais pas quelques mois, plutôt quelques numéros. Mais c'est vrai. Je ne disais rien parce que j'avais déjà fait la remarque il y a longtemps et on se fait vite traiter de grammar nazi ici.  :;):

----------


## Flad

> qui c'est "la bru" ?


La belle-fille.

----------


## zazao

Bonjour à tous, 
je recherche le nom du soft pour télécharger des sous-titres de séries qui a été publié récemment dans un canard PC mais que je n'ai plus en ma possession désormais.

Si quelqu'un qui s'en souvient pouvait me le donner ça serait super cool, après si vous en connaissez d'autres et qui marchent bien je suis preneur... 

J'utilise SolEol, je le trouve bien pratique mais il bug assez souvent.
Merci d'avance

----------


## LaVaBo

1. Il s'appelle Sublight
2. Tu spammes là
3. Fais une recherche sur le forum, j'ai lu des retours négatifs sur le soft quelque part ici (je crois que c'était une histoire d'abonnement obligatoire, à confirmer)

----------


## zazao

> 1. Il s'appelle Sublight
> 2. Tu spammes là
> 3. Fais une recherche sur le forum, j'ai lu des retours négatifs sur le soft quelque part ici (je crois que c'était une histoire d'abonnement obligatoire, à confirmer)


Ok super merci beaucoup

----------


## n3os

Salut,

si un jour vous prévoyez un torture test d'alimentation,  il y a moyen d'intégrer des alim. SFX ?

Vu le nombre d'intéressés de config. Mini-ITX.

----------


## znokiss

Yop. 
Quelqu'un dans la rédac a prévu de tester "Don't Starve" ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Yop. 
> Quelqu'un dans la rédac a prévu de tester "Don't Starve" ?


Boulon s'est affamé pour vous. Test dans le numéro du 1er décembre...

----------


## znokiss

Cool.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Même question pour Miasmata. Ça a l'air bien mais on ne trouve pas trop d'avis sur le jeu.

----------


## tr4cid

Bonjour à tous.

j'ai un soucis vis à vis de la rubrique "Développez couché"

J'ai voulu attendre un moment qu'il y ai un nombre suffisant de numéros pour pouvoir faire tout d'un coup et c'est maintenant le cas.

Le problème c'est que les articles donne des adresses crunshé "CPC.CX" et il semble que les cibles ont changé (je suis tomber sur une CG sur cdiscount etc...). et je n'ai pas trouvé trace sur le forum d'un topic la dessus malgré la fonction recherche.

Quelqu'un disposerait il des liens non crunshé ou d'une discussion a ce sujet?

Merci.

----------


## Olorin

> Quelqu'un disposerait il des liens non crunshé ou d'une discussion a ce sujet?
> 
> Merci.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...topic-officiel

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le problème c'est que les articles donne des adresses crunshé "CPC.CX" et il semble que les cibles ont changé (je suis tomber sur une CG sur cdiscount etc...). et je n'ai pas trouvé trace sur le forum d'un topic la dessus malgré la fonction recherche.


Les adresses CPC.CX sont permanentes, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problèmes. Vérifie la casse, les 0/O, 1/I, etc...

----------


## tr4cid

Merci bien.

----------


## LtBlight

Question à la rédac : hier soir devant la tv, la pub de Farcry 3, avec des notes de différents magazines / sites qui défilent. Et que vois-je? Canard PC 10/10? WTF? De mémoire de canard, c'est le deuxième 10/10 attribué à un jeu dans l'histoire du mag non? Je suis curieux de lire le test. Le premier était Half-Life 2 je crois, et il y'a le 15/10 de Dishonored aussi mais c'est hors catégorie  ::lol::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est le deuxième 10/10 attribué à un jeu dans l'histoire du mag non? Je suis curieux de lire le test. Le premier était Half-Life 2 je crois, et il y'a le 15/10 de Dishonored aussi mais c'est hors catégorie


Non, ce n'est pas le deuxième. New Vegas, Bioshock et Braid ont eu 10 (et j'en oublie sans doute). Ah, et Call of Pripyat a aussi eu 15.

Par contre c'est _mon_ premier 10. C'était très émouvant.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Par contre c'est _mon_ premier 10. C'était très émouvant.


Vendu.

De rien.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Vendu.


Excuse-moi je ne t'entends pas, je suis en train de mâcher des Doritos.

----------


## Teto

Mais à part ça les notes vous vous en fichez...  :^_^:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mais à part ça les notes vous vous en fichez...


Ce n'est pas qu'on s'en fiche. Même si on n'aime pas ça on doit mettre des notes, c'est la règle du milieu, alors on aurait tort de s'en ficher. L'important c'est de le faire intelligemment.

Il faut qu'une note ait un sens qui dépasse sa bête valeur numérique, en lien avec un texte et un contexte. D'où les 15/10 de Boulon, d'où le chaussette/10. D'où le 10/10 à Far Cry 3 (ou à Bioshock) alors que ces jeux, analysés dans une optique "cahier des charges", méritent objectivement un gros 8 ou un petit 9. J'en parle justement dans mon test de FC3 (teaser teaser...).

Mais on l'a déjà expliqué plusieurs fois.

----------


## Anton

Après faut distinguer l'éducation nécessaire au microcosme CPCesque pour piger les notes, tel que tu le décris ; et la manière dont va les percevoir le reste du monde ou le lecteur occasionnel.

Quand on voit _10/10_ à FC3 sur CPC on le classe parmi les meilleurs jeux du moment, _"en plus c'est CPC qui le dit §§"._ Et c'est comme tel que c'est compris par la majorité des gens extérieurs au microcosme, et que c'est évidemment compris et vendu par Ubisoft et les annonceurs. _"CPC a noté mon jeu 10/10, achetez achetez !"._ Alors que derrière c'est sensé être plus subtil.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

C'est un vrai problème et ça fait partie des questions qu'on se pose.

Mais à un moment il faut bien faire un choix et marquer le coup quand un jeu écrase toute la concurrence, même s'il l'écrase sur des critères qui ne sont pas du tout mis en avant dans les campagnes marketing. Boulon en parle (entre autres) dans l'édito du 266.

----------


## Teto

> Mais on l'a déjà expliqué plusieurs fois.


Bien entendu, et je plaisantais (d'où le smiley).

----------


## johnclaude

Bonjour.
J'ai une question litigieuse: dans le cpc de cet été (de fin juillet) il y a un excellent guide de synchronisation des sauvegardes via dropbox, serait-il possible maintenant que la date de parution de cet exemplaire est largement dépassée de mettre en ligne ce guide?
Personnellement j'ai gardé la page en question, scannée parce que je la perdrai inévitablement mais ça peut servir à d'autres.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ce n'est pas qu'on s'en fiche. Même si on n'aime pas ça on doit mettre des notes, c'est la règle du milieu, alors on aurait tort de s'en ficher. L'important c'est de le faire intelligemment.
> 
> Il faut qu'une note ait un sens qui dépasse sa bête valeur numérique, en lien avec un texte et un contexte. D'où les 15/10 de Boulon, d'où le chaussette/10. D'où le 10/10 à Far Cry 3 (ou à Bioshock) alors que ces jeux, analysés dans une optique "cahier des charges", méritent objectivement un gros 8 ou un petit 9. J'en parle justement dans mon test de FC3 (teaser teaser...).
> 
> Mais on l'a déjà expliqué plusieurs fois.


Moi je vois tout simplement la prise de risque de Ubisoft à qui on reproche souvent de s'endormir sur les lauriers.
Et la PAF un Open world FPS avec sauvegarde évasive pour pas avoir les syndrome F5/F9 et un scénario plus intelligent que les derniers FPS.

Alors soit on lui mets un 8 ou 9 à ce jeu et ça s’arrête là ou soit on montre que c'est la bonne direction, la bonne intention le bon parti prie à valoriser chez Ubi et on leur fait savoir en leur foutant un bon gros 10 de derrière les fagots pour leur montrer qu’après le mauvais FC 2 et leur très bon FC 3 c'est une très bonne évolution.

Par contre le hud mini map m'emmerde.C'est mon gros point noir sur le jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Par contre le hud mini map m'emmerde.C'est mon gros point noir sur le jeu.


J'en vois beaucoup qui  se plaigne de ce hud (pas forcément à tort) , mais dans le même temps ils adulent les GTA, qui proposent exactement le même HUD avec les ennemis affichés et tout...
Alors bon...

---------- Post added at 13h28 ---------- Previous post was at 13h27 ----------




> d'où le chaussette/10.


J'attends toujours mon calebute/10, perso. Faut pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin.

----------


## abelthorne

Dans l'émission d'ASI, Ivan dit que vous vendez environ 20 000 exemplaires du canard à chaque numéro, en comptant les abonnements. Ça inclut la version tablettes ?

----------


## La Marmotta

Question à Ivan concernant l'émission ASI : elle est où Maja ?

----------


## ducon

Avec Willy ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Ce n'est pas qu'on s'en fiche. Même si on n'aime pas ça on doit mettre des notes, c'est la règle du milieu, alors on aurait tort de s'en ficher. L'important c'est de le faire intelligemment.
> 
> Il faut qu'une note ait un sens qui dépasse sa bête valeur numérique, en lien avec un texte et un contexte. D'où les 15/10 de Boulon, d'où le chaussette/10. D'où le 10/10 à Far Cry 3 (ou à Bioshock) alors que ces jeux, analysés dans une optique "cahier des charges", méritent objectivement un gros 8 ou un petit 9. J'en parle justement dans mon test de FC3 (teaser teaser...).
> 
> Mais on l'a déjà expliqué plusieurs fois.


Histoire de rebondir là dessus.
Personnellement, mais je ne pense pas être le seul, quand je lis un 15/10 ou un chaussette/10, je comprends que le rédacteur du test a une appréciation très (voir trop) personnel sur le jeu en question.

Quand je vois un 15/10 pour Dishonored de la part de Boulon, ça me "choque" pas puisque on est dans une note "irrationnelle".
En revanche, si un jeu se prends un 10/10, en achetant le jeu, je me dis que je vais acheter un jeu "parfait" (je force volontairement le trait).

Du moment où la note reste à l'intérieur du barème -un note "rationnelle"-, on (lecteur) s'attend à un test -relativement- objectif* et donc, avoir une note qu'on partagera/s'appropriera facilement.
Là, pour le coup, j'avoue avoir été surpris d'apprendre qu'un jeu comme FC3 s'était pris un 10. Je pense que je comprendrais plus facilement d'ici la fin de semaine quand j'aurais reçu mon cpc (et donc lu le test, ofc).

*NB : je vous l'apprends pas, tout test est forcément subjectif.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le CPC avec le test est sortie.

A moins que tu sois abonné d'ou le "la fin de la semaine"  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

Here's come a new challenger in the jelb world. *voix de stentor JT presentator*

----------


## Wingi

A Metz, je n'ai pas encore vu de CPC du 03/12 ... Et autour de chez vous ?

----------


## kilfou

Trouvé lundi sans souci au Relay de la gare d'Epinal.

----------


## olih

Dans la boite ce matin  :Emo: .

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Question à Ivan concernant l'émission ASI : elle est où Maja ?


[HS] Vu son ventre pendant les émissions de cet été, je pense qu'elle est en congés maternité.

----------


## Charlot

Bonjour,
rien à voir mais quelqu'un sait ce que c'est que ça: http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.co...combined_arms/ ?

----------


## Anton

Un jeu ?  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bonjour,
> rien à voir mais quelqu'un sait ce que c'est que ça: http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.co...combined_arms/ ?


Apparemment c'est l'ensemble du jeu dont Blackshark et A10 chépukoi (simulateur d'hélico et de A10 hardcore) sont des petits morceaux.

----------


## Anton

En tout cas ça a l'air bien roxxant. On n'en parle pas sur CPC ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Pensez vous que l'abattement fiscal auquel donne droit la carte de presse est juste d'un point de vue social, à une époque où les gouvernants déclarent vouloir lutter contre les niches fiscales?
Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est nécessaire pour préserver l'indépendance du journalisme, ou bien pensez-vous que c'est effectivement un "privilège"?

----------


## Charlot

> En tout cas ça a l'air bien roxxant. On n'en parle pas sur CPC ?


Ben j'ai jamais vu. Mon cœur saigne.

---------- Post added at 09h44 ---------- Previous post was at 09h39 ----------




> Pensez vous blabla ou bien pensez-vous blabla?


Il y a un plafond de ressources?

----------


## kenshironeo

Il n'y a apparemment pas de plafonds mais l'abattement est limité à 7650 euros, sauf erreur de ma part.

----------


## Charlot

> Il n'y a apparemment pas de plafonds mais l'abattement est limité à 7650 euros, sauf erreur de ma part.


Tes questions font certainement référence à ce qui est décrit et commenté là: http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/socie...privilege.html 
C'est pour un devoir à rendre?

----------


## kenshironeo

Non, simplement en ces temps de crise ou la quête d'égalité sociale est une obsession de chaque jour, je me demandais si cet abattement était mérité/juste.

D'un côté, si on ne regarde que la question du rapport travail/argent/pénibilité du travail, on peut dire que des métiers beaucoup plus pénibles ne bénéficient pas de cet abattement.

De l'autre, il faut considérer que le journalisme est un des piliers de la démocratie et que par conséquent, son indépendance doit être garantie. Faut-il voir en cet abattement un instrument destiné à préserver la liberté de la presse?Ou bien un passe-droit qui n'a que trop duré?

----------


## Charlot

> Non blabla


C'est bien une mesure de soutien à un secteur jugé essentiel et non une compensation pour pénibilité du travail (ça, c'est l'employeur qui est supposé s'en occuper). Le fait que tous les journalistes en profitent, y compris les stars télé ou les nababs de Canard PC, permet aux plus populistes de lancer des trolls. Pour moi, si cet avantage profite immanquablement à une litanie d'amateurs de Doritos, son coût est limité. Il y a des dépenses réelles plus choquantes (et plus coûteuses).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_"Je pense que cet abattement est indispensable pour soutenir la profession et son indépendance"_


Envoyé par ackboo depuis son Ipad3, lors d'une partie fine sur le yacht Cpc.

----------


## Charlot

> _&quot;Je pense que cet abattement est indispensable pour soutenir la profession et son indépendance&quot;_
> 
> 
> Envoyé par ackboo depuis son Ipad3 OFFERT PAR APPLE, lors d'une partie fine sur le yacht Cpc PRÊTÉ PAR GABE NEWELL.


Brrr..

----------


## Poon

Ma petite cousine de 8 ans aimerait savoir où le maquettiste a trouvé la photo du petit lapin bélier en train de faire sa toilette page 5 (sous l'article traitant de la déconfiture de THQ) ?

Navré pour cette demande quelque peu inhabituelle  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## abelthorne

Celle-là ?

----------


## Poon

Oui, c'est bien celle-ci ^^.

Abel Thorne, impérial.
Merci encore  ::): .

----------


## kenshironeo

Castlevania sera-t-il testé et par qui?

C'est l'un des seuls titres qui me fait regretter la console(j'ai jouer quasiment à tous les castlevania sauf les épisodes ds et celui sur PS3) et j'attends la sortie avec impatience.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, sans doute par CanardConsole.

----------


## Canard Groupies

Vous êtes en contact avec d'ancien rédacteurs de M.E.R.7?
Est-ce que vous avez reçu des C.V. depuis la fermeture?

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah oui c'est vrai que c'est multiplateformes, donc a priori un test consoles qui est plus logique même s'il ya un portage pc.

----------


## O.Boulon

On  déjà commandé un article à savon fou.

---------- Post added at 17h48 ---------- Previous post was at 17h48 ----------

D'ailleurs faudrait que je lui réponde.

----------


## Canard Groupies

Très bonne idée, lire un article de Mr. Coulomb est toujours un bon moment  :;): 
J'ai un nouveau concept: oublier le Mercato de Foot, voici le mercato de Journaliste de Jeux Vidéo   :Cigare:

----------


## Phenixy

Et après Football Manager, lancer CanardPC Manager.  :Cigare:

----------


## Canard Groupies

Avec pour l'édition 2013, possibilité d'équiper sa rédac' entière de jolie Alienware M18X pour 0,79 € de sortir un Hors Série pour 1.59€ réel et racheter EA et Activision pour corrompre les éditeurs (juste retour des choses...) pour seulement 19.99€ réel dans ton cul!

----------


## Zohan

Et racheter Zoulou au championnat australien  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1002

Salut.

Acteur charismatique, beau et intelligent de la communauté de Wargame European Escalation, je me demandais pourquoi vous n'écririez pas un petit article sur le super travail de DLC gratos qu'ils font depuis la sortie du jeu?
On en est au DLC4! Ca nous fait 2 nouveaux mods de jeu, une dizaine de nouvelles maps, une extension à la campagne solo et bien entendu des modifications de gameplay. 

Le point le plus important étant que les petits gars d'Eugen, à défaut d'inviter leurs joueurs dans leur bureau pour leur offrir des croissants et leur montrer les nouveautés en approchent sur des écrans géants, se pré-occupent vraiment des longues lettres de ouin-ouin rageux de leur joueur (et je sais de quoi je parle, il y a toujours un dev d'Eugen qui traîne sur le forum CPC pour nous lire!!!).

On s'est plaint que le mode de jeu centrale était trop tournée vers la baston pur et dur et pas assez vers le map contrôle! VLAN! ils nous sortent un mode conquête où le map contrôle est absolu!
On s'est plaint qu'on voulait un truc entre le mode conquête et le mode destruction, inspirée d'une des missions Solo (où l'armée Française botte le cul de l'URSS)! VLAN! Voilà le mode économie...
Et, cela va de soit les modifications de gameplay essayent souvent de satisfaire le ressenti de la communauté. D'ailleurs, vous noterez que le jeu a bien changé en terme de métagame depuis sa sortie. 

Bon bien entendu, ce formidable travail est possible parce que je les aide beaucoup et que je suis un type génial qui mériterait un salaire (d'ailleurs ils m'ont construit une statue dans leur hall).

Enfin bref, je crois qu'Eugen est une bonne petite boîte Française qui sort du DLC gratos et qui a vraiment à coeur de satisfaire ses joueurs en priorités, alors je suis sur que vous vous ferez un plaisir de faire un peu parler d'eux en bien, en ces heures de DLC à 15€ pour tuer des vampires merdiques, construire des maisons, débloqués 2 maps couloirs de 20m² sur un FPS pas très brained...

Voilà, c'est de ma propre initiative parce que j'aime mon jeu et que je considère vraiment ses dévs comme une partie assez éloignée de ma famille.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Vous avez un lien vers les jeux qui avaient gagné un prix de _jeux pourris CPC _ faits par les canards publiés il y a quelques mois ?
Je vais avoir un peu de temps et j'aurais voulu les essayer (surtout celui avec la caisse), je suis sur d'avoir gardé le Cpc qui en parlait mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver.

*EDIT* : Merci *Meuh**, je garde les liens.

----------


## Meuh*

> Vous avez un lien vers les jeux qui avaient gagné un prix de _jeux pourris CPC _ faits par les canards publiés il y a quelques mois ?
> Je vais avoir un peu de temps et j'aurais voulu les essayer (surtout celui avec la caisse), je suis sur d'avoir gardé le Cpc qui en parlait mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver.


ftp://ftp.canardpc.com/horrible_bundle.zip

(trouvé ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post5677971 )

----------


## kenshironeo

Quelle est la différence entre un rédacteur en chef et un directeur de la rédaction?

----------


## alx

Le rédac chef se tape tout le boulot (ou le fait faire) et le directeur de la rédaction se mange les procès.

----------


## Anton

Je viens de voir que le 2e jeu du nouvel encart en haut à droite du forum, "dlgamer hotdeals", a changé.
Cela signifie donc qu'il va rester indéfiniment ?

----------


## keulz

Quand est-ce qu'on aura enfin droit à des jeux gratuits dans nos CPC ? Merci.







































 ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Cela dit blague à part, il y avait une époque ou Playstation Magazine proposait, dans ses disques de démo, non seulement des démos des gros jeux mais aussi des jeux codés par des gens qui démarraient dans le métier.

Dans l'absolu, proposer à des indépendants français de soumettre des programmes qui seraient ensuite accessibles via CPC pourrait être un moyen , et pour les lecteurs de s'amuser gratuitement, et pour les dévs de se faire connaître.

et il y a le côté valeur ajouté du cd avec son design qui fera que le collectionneur ému alignera fièrement sa rangée de cd, tout comme certains collectionnaient les gadgets de Pif Magazine.

----------


## LaVaBo

Cpc aussi va devenir collector, si le prix double...

----------


## DJCot

Oui enfin faut voir aussi que l'époque n'était pas la même et que l'Internet était à l'époque plus ou moins réservé aux riches ou aux gens qui avaient les moyens et la patience de télécharger en 56k.

Depuis, Internet s'est démocratisé, et dans le Canard, on a quand même des présentations de mods, de jeux gratuits, avec les liens qui vont bien.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ivan l'a dit lui-même : il n'est pas favorable aux gadgets du type "plus produits".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Qui de toute façon n'ont pas grand sens vu qu'on peut télécharger facilement sur le net ce qui serait gravé sur un dvd.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ouais j'avoue, c'est mon côté enfant qui s'exprime à vouloir trouver des gadgets façon Picsou Magazine ::): 
A l'époque le jeu vidéo était encore réservé à un cercle d'initiés, maintenant tout est accessible.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Quand est-ce qu'on aura enfin droit à des jeux gratuits dans nos CPC ? Merci.


Et ben maintenant que t'en parle...
On a pensé à vous offrir World of Tanks, League of Legends et PlanetSide 2. Que des hits encore dans le coup!

----------


## Lucaxor

> Bonjour.
> J'ai une question litigieuse: dans le cpc de cet été (de fin juillet) il y a un excellent guide de synchronisation des sauvegardes via dropbox, serait-il possible maintenant que la date de parution de cet exemplaire est largement dépassée de mettre en ligne ce guide?
> Personnellement j'ai gardé la page en question, scannée parce que je la perdrai inévitablement mais ça peut servir à d'autres.


 Répondez à cet homme. Je vis dans la peur constante de perdre le guide, et sa mise en ligne me permettrait de redormir la nuit.

----------


## Yshuya

On a un index ou autre chose quel part dans un endroit secret des jeux testés par Canard Dé.

J'aimerais bien acheté le jeu avec l'île mais impossible de tombé sur le nom (ou j'ai eu la flemme de chercher et je quémande votre aide).

----------


## LaVaBo

> On a un index ou autre chose quel part dans un endroit secret des jeux testés par Canard Dé.
> 
> J'aimerais bien acheté le jeu avec l'île mais impossible de tombé sur le nom (ou j'ai eu la flemme de chercher et je quémande votre aide).


Va poser la question sur le topic des jeux de société dans la partie canard café, tu devrais avoir une réponse rapide.

----------


## Yshuya

Ah j'avais pas vu ce topic. Toutes mes confuses, merci.


J'ai eu ma réponse. 

En tout cas c'est quand même fort dommage qu'on n'ait pas un travail d'archive sur tout ce que vous nous fournissez en information, truc et astuce, jeux... 

Encore un tout grand merci pour ce mag' génial

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a Madll qui fait un super boulot de malade sur les articles.
http://madll.free.fr/canardpc/

----------


## Nacodaco

> Y a Madll qui fait un super boulot de malade sur les articles.
> http://madll.free.fr/canardpc/


Cet homme est un génie \o/

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Y a Madll qui fait un super boulot de malade sur les articles.
> http://madll.free.fr/canardpc/


Cool, y a des interviews que je n'ai pas lu.

RDJ : Boulon a une agreg de géographie.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, y a eu beaucoup de réécriture dans cette interview. Et des coupes etc...
En même temps, c'est de ma faute, j'ai jamais eu le temps de la relire.

J'ai jamais eu l'agreg.
Et je suis sûr que Sonia sera ravi d'apprendre qu'elle est secrétaire tout court.

----------


## kilfou

C'est quoi la capitale du Myanmar ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Euh, y a eu beaucoup de réécriture dans cette interview. Et des coupes etc...
> En même temps, c'est de ma faute, j'ai jamais eu le temps de la relire.
> 
> J'ai jamais eu l'agreg.
> Et je suis sûr que Sonia sera ravi d'apprendre qu'elle est secrétaire tout court.


Oui, d'ailleurs j'ignorais que vous étiez les fondateurs de Gandi SAS. :^_^:

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que vous avez pu tester ou approcher le hack and slash multiplateformes dédié à Van Helsing? J'ai été un peu étonné parce que c'est Néocore qui le développe et d'habitude ils font plutôt des RTS (King Arthur,etc)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est quoi la capitale du Myanmar ?


Rangoon.

Pourquoi c'est encore une femme qui fait la Recette?
Machisme!

----------


## kilfou

> Rangoon.
> 
> Pourquoi c'est encore une femme qui fait la Recette?
> Machisme!


Ca se voit que t'es pas agrégé de géographie.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je suis une masse d'atomes et molécules agrégés, ça compense.

----------


## skyblazer

Cherry Tree High Comedy Club a eu une note assez mauvaise. Est-ce à cause de :
1) Le style graphique
2) Le "scénario", ou plutôt, sa relative absence
3) Le gameplay
4) La localisation foireuse qui a changé tout les noms ET le pays dans lequel se déroule le jeu ?
5) Autre
(plusieurs mentions acceptables).

Non parce qu'en lisant le test, j'ai un peu de mal à trouver si le jeu est objectivement mauvais (plantages, bugs, mécaniques de jeux absurdes en plus des canons absurdes du genre) ou pas.

----------


## LtBlight

Une petite question : avez-vous des informations sur l'adaptation vidéoludique de l'excellent jeu de plateau sur la guerre froide que j'ai découvert tout récemment, Twilight Struggle? A première vue, le jeu semble bien cheap et il devait à priori sortir en fin d'année, mais silence radio : http://www.gmtgames.com/p-397-twilig...indows-pc.aspx Merci d'avance !

----------


## kenshironeo

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été fait, mais ça pourait être sympa de consacrer un article à part pour les jeux de loco malito, j'adhère vraiment à ses jeux qui tout en étant très rétro ne sont pas repoussants et arrivent à se prendre en main.

En ce moment je suis sur Verminest d'ailleurs.

----------


## Euklif

Tiens, une vrai question : y a toujours rien de prévu en cette si belle nouvelle année pour que les pauvres puissent aussi lire canard console?

----------


## ducon

Ben oui, ils le volent.  :tired:

----------


## Scorbut

Avant ils pouvaient détacher le cahier central, mais depuis, les grands pontes de Presse-Non-Stop ont trouvé la parade !

----------


## rackboy

Vu que la mode est aux pré commandes avec des réductions et que la crise bat son plein, est ce qu'il vous serait possible de faire un petit paragraphe par jeu dans les news (ou bon vous semble) sur ce qu'il y a comme pré commands  intéressantes ou pas. 

Je pense qu'en tant que journaliste vous devez avoir plus d'infos que nous (peut être que je me trompe) pour juger l'intérêt d'ajout ou non d'un flingue, niveau supplémentaire ou d'un pack de mechant gentil (sim city). Car bien trop souvent les descriptions sont vagues ( je sais c'est fait exprès) et votre analyse m'intéresse. Merci

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je crois me souvenir que le credo était : ne pré-commandez JAMAIS (et qu'ils avaient fait une exception pour je ne sais plus quel titre)

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Tiens, une vrai question : y a toujours rien de prévu en cette si belle nouvelle année pour que les pauvres puissent aussi lire canard console?


J'imagine que tu veux parler de la version ipad ? Donc en d'autres termes, où en-est le portage ?

Hum... ou alors tu penses aux vraiment pauvres... Et là...  ::sad::

----------


## Phenixy

> Je crois me souvenir que le credo était : ne pré-commandez JAMAIS (et qu'ils avaient fait une exception pour je ne sais plus quel titre)


Le Dogme Canardien est effectivement commande = pigeon. Il y eu de rares exceptions pour des ptits jeux indés prometteurs je crois, quand ça permettait au développeur de vivre en gros. Et ptet pour Dishonored qui faisait sévèrement mouiller Boulon avant sa sortie...  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais sauf que j'ai dit qu'il ne fallait pas précommander Dishonored quand même.

----------


## Wingi

> Le Dogme Canardien est effectivement commande = pigeon. Il y eu de rares exceptions pour des ptits jeux indés prometteurs je crois, quand ça permettait au développeur de vivre en gros. Et ptet pour Dishonored qui faisait sévèrement mouiller Boulon avant sa sortie...


Enfin de mémoire, depuis l'affaire elemental truc, qui avait fait baver en preview puis déçu en test, la ligne est "ne précommandez pas, jamais".

edit : si je dis pas de bétise, il s'agissait de http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1236-el..._of_magic.html .

----------


## zBum

Question : 
Est-ce que vous allez tester Bientôt l'été ?  ::trollface:: 
http://www.gamekult.com/actu/preview...e-A106176.html

Répondez marquer sa.

----------


## Canard Groupies

Question: Vous avez décidé ce que vous allez faire pour le prochain H-S? 
Perso, je verrai bien un hors-série sur les mods, les F2P ça me passionne de moins en moins (et puis y a Freemiam, maintenant).

----------


## kenshironeo

Quelle est votre position sur le dispositif de blocage de la Box Revolution et si ce dispositif passe, demanderez-vous aux abonnés Free de ne pas s'en servir sur CPC(dans l'éventualité ou l'accord déboucherait sur un blocage optionnel activable ou pas par l'abonné)?

----------


## Cedaway

Question à destination de Doc_TB:

Ayant fini la lecture de ton 'billet d'humeur' dans les pages du spécial HW, article dénonçant avec verve les dérives et manquements en matière de déontologie journalistique, j'ai été stupéfait de l'ampleur du problème rencontré dans le milieu. Non pas que je l'ignorais mais je n'imaginais pas que ça allait 'jusque là'!

J'ai néanmoins fort apprécié la lecture ainsi que les propos tenus mais ça risquerait de 'choquer' le milieu de vos confrères journalistes, non? 

Assez de verbe pompeux: t'as pas peur qu'il y en ai un qui t'envoie un mec des pays de l'est avec une batte pour de péter les genoux en représailles? Parce que ouais mais voilà quoi. En même temps, ton boulot n'est pas d'être aimé de tous... Et tu l'as bien démontré. Et sinon ton garde du corps, c'est Boulon ou la Reum à Pipo?

----------


## Canard Groupies

> Quelle est votre position sur le dispositif de blocage de la Box Revolution et si ce dispositif passe, demanderez-vous aux abonnés Free de ne pas s'en servir sur CPC(dans l'éventualité ou l'accord déboucherait sur un blocage optionnel activable ou pas par l'abonné)?


À ton avis? 
Même en tant qu'utilisateur d'Adblock, je desactive l'option sur les sites que je soutiens (CPC.com en fait bien entendu partie...), mais la ils deviennent carrément un danger à vouloir attirer une clientèle débile en se faisant passer pour des robins des bois du web.....

----------


## zatura

Je fait partie de l'équipe d'un petit projet de mmorpg steampunk indépendant et on essaye d'avoir un peu de visibilité sur internet. On a depuis peu une fiche sur jeuxvideo.com et on aimerait continuer sur notre lancée. 

Ça serait possible de discuter un peu avec quelqu'un de la rédaction dans l'espoir d'avoir un petit billet sur nous sur le site voir même si on vous épate totalement un article dans le journal  ::wub:: 

Notre site : www.steamoflethis.com

Nous sommes pour l'instant un simple projet amateur mais nous avons pour objectif d'attirer des investisseurs.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tu devrais ouvrir un topic dans la section des jeux PC pour en parler alors.

----------


## von morgan

Salut à tous, qu' est ce qu' il s'est passé dans les deux derniers numéros de canard, y a des photos qui étaient toutes bleues (genre comme dans l'article sur le prochain bioshock)? Il est parti aux sports d'hivers le quadrichromiste? Ou alors l'imprimeur prend des champis et il trouve ça tres beau toutes ces photos bleues. 
Sinon, à part ça, le magazine est excellent comme d'habitude (de toute façon on ne va pas dire du mal, Boulon il fait peur et moi je suis trop lâche).

----------


## Boitameuh

> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été fait, mais ça pourait être sympa de consacrer un article à part pour les jeux de loco malito, j'adhère vraiment à ses jeux qui tout en étant très rétro ne sont pas repoussants et arrivent à se prendre en main.
> 
> En ce moment je suis sur Verminest d'ailleurs.


Ça serait amplement mérité vu la qualité de son boulot, et l'intégrité de sa démarche.

Hop!

----------


## Nacodaco

Si on change d'adresse et qu'on veut recevoir le mag du 15 février à la nouvelle adresse, faut faire le changement quand à peu près ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Nacodaco

Je tente un peu à l'intuition alors ? Disons le 1er février.

Je me demandais aussi si ça vous embêter pas trop de corriger à chaque fois à la main le code postal sur mon CPC  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme1002

J'ai lu le test sur BF3 : Aftermath.

Moui, bon c'est un truc pour faire du pognon on est d'accord.
Sauf qu'à la fin du test, Kahn Lust écrit (en gros) : "oui mais en plus c'est pas bien parce que tout le monde spawn sur ses coéquipiers et ça arrivent de tous les côtés, bref ce jeu ressemble à Quake..."

Ce que je comprends pas, c'est que c'était déjà comme ça sur BF2 (et pourtant on pouvait popper que sur les Chefs d'équipes!!), que ça pourrissait effectivement l’intérêt du jeu parce que ça se transformait vite en une sorte de team-deathmatch complètement anarchique dans un rythme de jeu qui frizent presque le "marche, tue, recharge, meurt" et que ça continue sur BF3... 

Bref, tout ça pour demander, pourquoi ça ressort que maintenant? 
Parce que ce problème je le trouve gros, immense même, et qu'il date..

----------


## Bebealien

C'est pas une question, mais merci pour l'interview de Perturbator dans le dernier coincoinPC. J'ai découvert son taf grâce à vous, et j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## Gotchaaa

Bonsoir

il y a un an on m'a offert 1 an d'abonnement à CPC. Quel pied ! Seul problème : je souhaiterais lier mon abonnement à mon compte CPC, mais comme je n'ai pas connaissance de l'adresse mail ni du n° d'abonné fourni à l'inscription, je n'y arrive pas. J'ai peuuuuur de ne plus avoir bientôt de CPC dans ma boîte aux lettres !!

sur la gestion de compte il est indiqué que le numéro se trouve sur l'enveloppe plastique accompagnant le canard. Sauriez vous m'indiquer où précisément ? Car il y a plein de n° sur ce plastique, et tous ceux que j'ai essayés étaient un échec. J'ai écrit au mail indiqué sur la même page pour lier mon abo et mon compte, mais je n'ai pas obtenu de réponses.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, il en va de la survie de mon esprit !  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'ai lu le test sur BF3 : Aftermath.


Le fait de respawner sur son chef d'escouade, c'est un mal pour un bien, ça peut pousser les joueurs à coopérer, même si le revers de la médaille c'est d'avoir joe l'indien qui se cache derrière trois bidons et fait revenir ses 4 copains quelques secondes après.
Dans Aftermath, la situation passe du compromis tolérable à l'anarchie puisque "_les respawns se font sur les membres de l'escouade et sur deux points fixes croisés (Nord et Sud contre Est et Ouest)_". Donc le problème que tu trouves gênant depuis BF2 est tout simplement intensifié dans Aftermath avec les possibilités décuplées de respawn dans le dos et le flanc adverse. D'ailleurs là on ne peut même plus vraiment parler de flanc ou de dos puisqu'on est véritablement dans un arène.

----------


## Drumclem

Est-ce qu'il existe un index des utilitaires présentés dans la plupart des numéros?

Si non, est-ce que si je me lance dedans:
-Un copyright sur vos textes m'enverra Grand Maître B pour me péter les rotules? (Même s'il s'agit d'une oeuvre de salut public.)
-Je serai rémunéré?

----------


## Frypolar

Oui, dans le kwikwi je crois.

----------


## r4T0n

> Est-ce qu'il existe un index des utilitaires présentés dans la plupart des numéros?
> 
> Si non, est-ce que si je me lance dedans:
> -Un copyright sur vos textes m'enverra Grand Maître B pour me péter les rotules? (Même s'il s'agit d'une oeuvre de salut public.)
> -Je serai rémunéré?


Je ne crois pas mais un type a fait un topic. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il le mette régulièrement à jour cela dit. Vois peut-être directement avec lui si tu veux récupérer le bébé.

----------


## Anonyme1002

> Le fait de respawner sur son chef d'escouade, c'est un mal pour un bien, ça peut pousser les joueurs à coopérer, même si le revers de la médaille c'est d'avoir joe l'indien qui se cache derrière trois bidons et fait revenir ses 4 copains quelques secondes après.
> Dans Aftermath, la situation passe du compromis tolérable à l'anarchie puisque "_les respawns se font sur les membres de l'escouade et sur deux points fixes croisés (Nord et Sud contre Est et Ouest)_". Donc le problème que tu trouves gênant depuis BF2 est tout simplement intensifié dans Aftermath avec les possibilités décuplées de respawn dans le dos et le flanc adverse. D'ailleurs là on ne peut même plus vraiment parler de flanc ou de dos puisqu'on est véritablement dans un arène.


Ha ok bien vue.

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## Drumclem

> Je ne crois pas mais un type a fait un topic. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il le mette régulièrement à jour cela dit. Vois peut-être directement avec lui si tu veux récupérer le bébé.


Excellent merci. Bon, je trouverai une autre manière de gagner de l'argent sur le dos de CPC. Le bénévolat tue la vénalité, c'est moi qui vous le dit!

----------


## Vazkor

Depuis ce beau mois de janvier, les magazines de jeux-vidéo ont disparu des rayonnages de mes buralistes préférés. Certe, je suis au courant des déboires de la concurrence, mais je suis étonné de ne pas y trouver mon beau CanardPC non plus.
Alors rien de grave pour moi, je suis abonné. Mais la disparition du canard dans les étalages comme s'il était commandé en prix de gros avec les autres magazines du secteur m’inquiète. Je suis Finistérien. D'autres canards auraient-ils été témoins de ce phénomène étrange ?

----------


## ducon

Oui, chez moi il a fallu que je râle avec ma kiosquière pour qu’elle soit de nouveau fournie en pas mal de choses (pas seulement en nain formatique).

----------


## Tchenouleur

Il y a 2 semaines je suis allé à la gare de Lyon et je ne l'ai trouvé dans aucun Relay. Ca m'a vachement surpris.

----------


## alegria unknown

J'ai un scan complet si ça intéresse du monde, contre des panisses ou des chichis  ::trollface:: 

(Pas rencontré de souci pour le trouver à Marseille).

----------


## Robix66

> Il y a 2 semaines je suis allé à la gare de Lyon et je ne l'ai trouvé dans aucun Relay. Ca m'a vachement surpris.


A tout hasard, peut être qu'étant quasiment le seul magazine restant, les lecteurs des autres magazines l'achètent.

----------


## Tchenouleur

> A tout hasard, peut être qu'étant quasiment le seul magazine restant, les lecteurs des autres magazines l'achètent.


J'aimerais bien mais je ne pense pas que ce soit ça. J'ai demandé à un vendeur, il m'a dit qu'il ne le recevait plus et qu'il pensait que le mag avait fait faillite comme les autres.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai une question pour la rédac' suite au dernier numéro. Pour votre interview Remember Me (studio Dontnod je crois ? je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux), vous dites avoir rencontré les gens fin novembre, pourquoi est ce que ça ne sort que maintenant ?
J'avais déjà remarqué ce délai avec un article de Maria je crois.

Qu'est ce qui prend tant de temps ? Est ce un genre de NDA, les types vous demande de ne pas le diffuser avant telle date ? Manque de place dans le mag' et vous en parlez quand vous pouvez ? Retranscrire une interview est bien plus long que je ne pense ?

----------


## Netsabes

Il y avait un embargo.

----------


## Septa

Il devait pas y avoir des nouveautés coté appli tablette et tous ça début Février ?
Que je sache si j'achète le numéro en kiosque ou si il y aura un truc plus confortable à utiliser que précédemment sur ma nexus 7 ce mois-ci.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Il devait pas y avoir des nouveautés coté appli tablette et tous ça début Février ?
> Que je sache si j'achète le numéro en kiosque ou si il y aura un truc plus confortable à utiliser que précédemment sur ma nexus 7 ce mois-ci.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...-et-Android%29

----------


## Aiki

Question concernant TESO (The Elder Scrolls Online) à nos chers auteurs :
Est-ce que vous comptez (ou du moins tenter de) participer à la bêta afin de pouvoir nous pondre un article une fois le NDA levé ?
Vous pensez aussi pouvoir décrocher quelques clés pour les lecteurs avec un petit concours si c'est possible ?
Sinon je le fais pour vous hein, pas de problème  :;):

----------


## Phenixy

Quel est le parfum _Petit Marseillais Cueillettes Fruitées_ préféré de Pipomantis? J'ai essayé pêche / nectarine c'est une tuerie.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Citron-Verveine, ça claque  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Stoppez les rotatives : Dop, sous la concurences, sort "pulpe de figues, melon " leur meilleur parfum depuis...C'est bien simple j'en boirais presque.

----------


## albany

> Depuis ce beau mois de janvier, les magazines de jeux-vidéo ont disparu des rayonnages de mes buralistes préférés. Certe, je suis au courant des déboires de la concurrence, mais je suis étonné de ne pas y trouver mon beau CanardPC non plus.
> Alors rien de grave pour moi, je suis abonné. Mais la disparition du canard dans les étalages comme s'il était commandé en prix de gros avec les autres magazines du secteur m’inquiète. Je suis Finistérien. D'autres canards auraient-ils été témoins de ce phénomène étrange ?


Je le vois toujours en rayon dans la grande surface de mon trou à rat finistérien (qui a le chic de toujours avoir des hors séries en stock tant que le nouveau n'est pas sorti) donc impute ça à tes buralistes.

----------


## Vazkor

> Je le vois toujours en rayon dans la grande surface de mon trou à rat finistérien (qui a le chic de toujours avoir des hors séries en stock tant que le nouveau n'est pas sorti) donc impute ça à tes buralistes.


Ça me rassure

----------


## abelthorne

Dans le dernier Canard PC, pour le test d'Omerta: City of Gangsters, je remarque dans la fiche technique que vous indiquez comme seul DRM "Steam" et en conclusion du test vous trouvez que le prix de 50 € (45 en fait) est trop élevé. Or, le jeu est sorti en même temps sur GOG, il n'y a pas de DRM et il y est moins cher (tarif en dollars). Même chose pour Strike Suit Zero et probablement pour quelques autres jeux dans les numéros précédents (j'ai la flemme de vérifier).
Ce n'est pas mentionné parce que les éditeurs ne vous fournissent que la version Steam de leurs jeux ou vous privilégiez Steam en général pour diverses raisons sans chercher plus loin ?

----------


## DeadFish

Ce sont des vendus.

Il y a un accord tacite entre Boulon et Gabe : le premier "oublie" de mentionner les concurrents de Steam en échange de quoi le second fait tourner sa recette de choucroute au Nutella.

----------


## abelthorne

Non mais je sais que Gabe Newell et Omar Boulon sont en fait la même personne, il suffit de les regarder. Mais quand même.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dans le dernier Canard PC, pour le test d'Omerta: City of Gangsters, je remarque dans la fiche technique que vous indiquez comme seul DRM "Steam" et en conclusion du test vous trouvez que le prix de 50 € (45 en fait) est trop élevé. Or, le jeu est sorti en même temps sur GOG, il n'y a pas de DRM et il y est moins cher (tarif en dollars). Même chose pour Strike Suit Zero et probablement pour quelques autres jeux dans les numéros précédents (j'ai la flemme de vérifier).
> Ce n'est pas mentionné parce que les éditeurs ne vous fournissent que la version Steam de leurs jeux ou vous privilégiez Steam en général pour diverses raisons sans chercher plus loin ?


Ou alors on est pas chez monsieurprix.com et ils ne sont pas là pour nous sortir la liste des meilleurs tarifs pour les jeux.
On est assez grand pour le faire soi-même.
Et c'est normal de prendre le prix Steam, c'est le prix "standard" d'un jeu en général. Evidemment qu'on trouve toujours mieux sur d'autres sites (GMG, Gog, etc...), mais si tu fais un test d'un jeu vendu, de base, 45€, tu te bases sur ce prix.

----------


## abelthorne

Ben quand en fin de test on pointe le fait que le jeu est bien mais trop cher, si, ce serait pas mal de jouer à monsieurprix.com.

----------


## darkgrievous

Sachant que les test peuvent être fait avant la sortie du jeu tu fait comment pour jouer les comparateurs  ::huh::

----------


## abelthorne

Ben c'est un peu ma question : est-ce que les testeurs ont accès seulement à la version Steam en avance, d'où le fait qu'ils ne parlent que d'elle ?

Cela dit, au moment où le mag part à l'impression, les prix sur les différents sites sont souvent disponibles, de nombreux jeux sortant en préco.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ben quand en fin de test on pointe le fait que le jeu est bien mais trop cher, si, ce serait pas mal de jouer à monsieurprix.com.


Ben non ça veut juste dire que si tu le trouve moins chère que les 50€ demandé peut être qu'il vaut un peu plus le coup.

"C'est un chouette jeu mais à 50€ c'est un peu chère" "Super, je l'ai trouvé à 30€ mais est ce toujours un chouette jeu ?"

Vous avez 2 heures.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben quand en fin de test on pointe le fait que le jeu est bien mais trop cher, si, ce serait pas mal de jouer à monsieurprix.com.


Il me semble que la question du prix est abordée quand même assez souvent style "6/10, trop cher pour l'instant mais ça se laisse tenter à moitié prix".
Par exemple.

----------


## abelthorne

Exactement. Et dans ce cas, plutôt que de dire "attendez une promo avant de l'acheter", il me semblerait particulièrement opportun de dire "allez l'acheter là, il coûte 15 € de moins".

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Exactement. Et dans ce cas, plutôt que de dire "attendez une promo avant de l'acheter", il me semblerait particulièrement opportun de dire "allez l'acheter là, il coûte 15 € de moins".


Dans un magazine c'est assez délicat ; et en plus je sais pas si c'est une bonne chose de faire de la pub pour tel ou tel vendeur. 

Par contre je te rejoins à 100 % sur l'indication du DRM Steam, c'est dommage qu'il soit indiqué alors qu'il y a parfois d'autres sites sans DRM.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Exactement. Et dans ce cas, plutôt que de dire "attendez une promo avant de l'acheter", il me semblerait particulièrement opportun de dire "allez l'acheter là, il coûte 15 € de moins".



Bah c'est simple: greenmangaming si tu prends en démat'.
Tu peux appliquer à tous les jeux, cool non ?  :Cigare: 

Blague à part, se pose la question soulevé par Julizn: on pourrait les taxer de faire la pub.
Ensuite ce n'est pas à eux de faire cette démarche, mais au client. Quand tu lis un magazine qui te conseille une bagnole, tu ne t'attends pas à ce qu'il te sorte forcément le meilleur tarif et où le trouver.

----------


## abelthorne

Et ils font pas de la pub pour Steam en l'indiquant comme plate-forme unique ? Rien n'empêche de préciser quelque chose comme "45 € (Steam) / 40 $ (~30 €, GOG)" et "DRM : Steam / aucun (GOG)" ?

Bon, à la base, ma question c'était surtout de savoir si c'est un choix d'indiquer uniquement Steam ou s'ils n'étaient même pas au courant que certains des jeux testés étaient disponibles aussi sur GOG en même temps. Je prends GOG comme exemple parce que je sais que les deux jeux sur lesquels j'ai tiltés sont sortis là-bas en même temps que sur Steam mais ça peut aussi bien être d'autres services comme l'achat direct aux développeurs via le Humble Store ou autre. Par exemple pour le test de FTL, je vois qu'ils précisent "DRM : aucun" et l'achat directement sur le site des développeurs en dollars (je ne sais plus s'il était sorti directement sur Steam/GOG mais je crois que c'était le cas lorsque le test de CPC a été fait).
Donc qu'est-ce qui fait qu'ils choisissent de mettre telle ou telle boutique dans l'encart technique lorsque des jeux sortent en même temps sur plusieurs d'entre elles qui ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients ?

----------


## darkgrievous

Je pense que c'est basé sur la façon dont ils reçoivent le jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et ils font pas de la pub pour Steam en l'indiquant comme plate-forme unique ? Rien n'empêche de préciser quelque chose comme "45 € (Steam) / 40 $ (~30 €, GOG)" et "DRM : Steam / aucun (GOG)" ?


Je pense que tu confonds avec la notification Drm: si le jeu est sur Steam, il y a de fortes chances que le Drm soit utilisé. Et ils indiquent les Drm dans les specs des jeux. Donc on voit souvent Steam, mais ce n'est pas en tant que plate-forme d'achat proprement-dite.

Edit: je t'ai grillé, Bah  :Cigare: 


et clown

----------


## Bah

> Bon, à la base, ma question c'était surtout de savoir si c'est un choix d'indiquer uniquement Steam ou s'ils n'étaient même pas au courant que certains des jeux testés étaient disponibles aussi sur GOG en même temps. Je prends GOG comme exemple parce que je sais que les deux jeux sur lesquels j'ai tiltés sont sortis là-bas en même temps que sur Steam mais ça peut aussi bien être d'autres services comme l'achat direct aux développeurs via le Humble Store ou autre. Par exemple pour le test de FTL, je vois qu'ils précisent "DRM : aucun" et l'achat directement sur le site des développeurs en dollars (je ne sais plus s'il était sorti directement sur Steam/GOG mais je crois que c'était le cas lorsque le test de CPC a été fait).
> Donc qu'est-ce qui fait qu'ils choisissent de mettre telle ou telle boutique dans l'encart technique lorsque des jeux sortent en même temps sur plusieurs d'entre elles qui ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients ?


A mon sens y'a deux choses différentes dans ton message.

La première, c'est le lieu d'achat. Pour moi, dire que le jeu est achetable sur le site du développeur (comme FTL), c'est différent que de dire qu'il est achetable sur le site X ou Y qui n'est pas le site du développeur. Ca me parait logique, quand le développeur le propose, de dire qu'on peut l'acheter directement chez lui. Faire la pub pour les magasins par conte c'est plus délicat (et vu la valse des prix, c'est en plus inutile).

La seconde c'est que tu confonds Steam le DRM et Steam la boutique. Dire que le DRM d'un jeu c'est Steam, cela ne veut pas dire que tu ne peux l'acheter que là-bas. Cela veut dire que si tu l'achètes tu devras passer par Steam (en l'occurrence d'après ton exemple c'est peut-être faux, mais c'est ça que ça veut dire).

---------- Post added at 13h24 ---------- Previous post was at 13h23 ----------




> Je pense que tu confonds avec la notification Drm: si le jeu est sur Steam, il y a de fortes chances que le Drm soit utilisé. Et ils indiquent les Drm dans les specs des jeux. Donc on voit souvent Steam, mais ce n'est pas en tant que plate-forme d'achat proprement-dite.
> 
> Edit: je t'ai grillé, Bah 
> 
> 
> et clown


Mais moi j'ai développé 2 idées pendant que tu peinais à en développer une seule.

----------


## abelthorne

Non mais la différence entre le DRM et la boutique, c'est pas la question. Mes interrogations initiales portent sur deux points :
- Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a écrit "DRM : Steam" alors que les jeux sont aussi disponibles en version sans DRM ? Que le jeu soit acheté sur Steam ou une boutique tierce qui vend des clés Steam (GMG...), ça ne change rien au fait qu'en lisant le pavé technique on a l'impression que le jeu n'est dispo que lié à Steam.
- Pourquoi est-ce que le testeur conclut par une remarque sur le prix ("50 euros, c'est trop cher", manifestement c'est un point négatif pour le jeu qui se répercute sur l'avis global) alors que justement le jeu est disponible à bien moins cher sans que ce soit un site du genre GMG qui fasse des prix promo (qui sont par nature temporaires). Là, c'est le tarif standard de GOG qui est à 30 €, c'est même pas une promo, donc cette histoire de "prix officiel"...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais moi j'ai développé 2 idées pendant que tu peinais à en développer une seule.


 :tired: 



T'es vraiment méchant en fait  :Emo: 


@Abel: s'il y a écrit DRM:Steam c'est que le Drm est obligatoire (normalement). Si ce n'est pas le cas je pense que c'est précisé dans le texte.

Et le prix "officiel" existe: en France un jeu neuf sur pc oscille entre 45-50€ (hors indés ou jeux petit budget). GMG n'est pas soumis aux même taxes, d'où la différence de prix, mais sinon c'est kif-kif en théorie. C'est normal qu'ils se basent sur les tarifs en vigueur chez nous, notamment parce que tout le monde ne fait pas forcément l'effort de chercher sur des sites comme GMG ou même sur Amazon...Et ceux qui font l'effort n'ont pas besoin qui'on leur signale les bons plans.

----------


## abelthorne

Il a pas tort.

:popcorn:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il a pas tort.


Ouais enfin rien ne prouve qu'il n'a pas passé 35 minutes à écrire ses 6 phrases  ::trollface::

----------


## abelthorne

T'as pas tort.

----------


## O.Boulon

On a systématiquement des versions steam.
On s'aligne sur le prix français -le prix steam.

----------


## abelthorne

Ah, une réponse concrète. Merci Monsieur le Président des bisous.

Et ça vous donne pas l'impression d'être un peu trop dépendant de Steam ? Par le passé, vous avez régulièrement critiqué les DRM, la position de Steam, etc. Vous ne pensez pas que ce serait utile d'indiquer dans l'encart technique quand d'autres versions du jeu existent, sans DRM, à prix plus avantageux... Ou vous n'avez pas que ça à foutre de vérifier pour chaque jeu s'il est disponible ailleurs (mais alors quid du journalisme total) ?

----------


## Bah

> Ouais enfin rien ne prouve qu'il n'a pas passé 35 minutes à écrire ses 6 phrases


Passer des heures seul sur un chan mumble avec Dolido ça laisse des traces toute une vie.

----------


## MrChris

> Ah, une réponse concrète. Merci Monsieur le Président des bisous.
> 
> Et ça vous donne pas l'impression d'être un peu trop dépendant de Steam ? Par le passé, vous avez régulièrement critiqué les DRM, la position de Steam, etc. Vous ne pensez pas que ce serait utile d'indiquer dans l'encart technique quand d'autres versions du jeu existent, sans DRM, à prix plus avantageux... Ou vous n'avez pas que ça à foutre de vérifier pour chaque jeu s'il est disponible ailleurs (mais alors quid du journalisme total) ?


Bon déjà on peu imaginer qu'ils n'ont pas que ça à foutre en effet. Pour ce qui est de Steam on peut effectivement lui reprocher bien des choses comme sa protection, sa transparence ou bien sa nécessité pour certains jeux. Il n’empêche, si comme beaucoup à ses débuts j'ai craché sur le système; force est d'admettre que Valve a su faire de la plupart d'entre nous ses "beach".

D'une part c'est fichtrement pratique avec -entre autres- la gestion de compte qui permet d'utiliser facilement sa ludothèque sur plusieurs machines, et d'autre part malgré sa gestion des DRM il n'est pas contraignant sur les installations et peut même se targuer d'autoriser un mode hors-ligne.

Alors oui le jour ou pour une raison X ou Y le service fermera on tirera une gueule de 3km en voyant nos centaines de jeux (dont la moitié jamais exécutés, merci les soldes) s'envoler. Mais sans Valve il est certain que le jeu PC aurait connu bien plus de difficultés !

----------


## O.Boulon

On est dépendant de steam parce que les devs et les éditeurs sont dépendants de steam.
Aujourd'hui, à part EA, tout le monde envoie ses previews sur steam. Et c'est pas parce qu'EA envoie ses previews sur Origin, c'est parce qu'ils n'envoient pas de preview du tout.

En ce qui concerne les alternatives, on signale généralement si le prix est inférieur sur le site du dev'. Mais, on va pas passer notre vie à chercher le tarif le plus intéressant -surtout quand il vous incite à ne pas payer la TVA, ce qui est un délit si je me rappelle bien.

Pour résumer, on est là pour vous dire ce que valent les jeux... Pas combien ils coûtent.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Aujourd'hui, à part EA, tout le monde envoie ses previews sur steam. Et c'est pas parce qu'EA envoie ses previews sur Origin, c'est parce qu'ils n'envoient pas de preview du tout.


Pourquoi EA ne les envoie pas ? Parce qu'ils préfèrent voir aucun test avant la sortie pour pigeonner quelques acheteurs quand les jeux sont mauvais ou bien ils font tellement de ventes qu'ils s'en foutent des critiques sur leurs jeux, mêmes les bonnes qui leur feraient de la pub ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Parce qu'ils sont complètement paranoïaques.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou parce qu'ils font de mauvais jeux  ::trollface:: 


En tout cas j'ai l'impression qu'ils enchaînent les fours en ce moment, à part peut être les jeux de sport...

----------


## TiNitro

> Pour résumer, on est là pour vous dire ce que valent les jeux... Pas combien ils coûtent.


Joli !
Et ça, ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## abelthorne

Ooohhh... le 2 mars dans Canard PC : "un truc qu'on peut pas vous dire". C'est quoi c'est quoi c'est quoi ?  ::lol::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Je parie un sourire que c'est sous NDA !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ooohhh... le 2 mars dans Canard PC : "un truc qu'on peut pas vous dire". C'est quoi c'est quoi c'est quoi ?


 "un truc qu'on peut pas vous dire"

C'est quoi que tu ne comprends pas dans la phrase ?  :tired: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## abelthorne

Ça coûte rien de faire un coup de bluff en demandant...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bonjour. 
> Je parie un sourire que c'est sous NDA !

----------


## abelthorne

Un nouveau jeu Bob l'Éponge ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Non, il a gagné un sourire.

----------


## Koma

Une question très simple pour la rédac. Je lis le mag papier, et je viens de voir que vous avez enfin "Canard Jeu Vidéo" sur Android.

C'est un mix compile non entier de CPC et Canard Consoles Tablettes ? Un autre nom pour l'édition numérique CPC+fascicule CC ? Ou vous êtes tellement cinglés et en manque d'insomnies que vous faites un 3e mag ?

J'suis un peu perdu. L'abonnement numérique apporte-t-il des trucs indispensables ? Sinon je préfère lancer un abo papier juste pour le plaisir de vous lire aux waters.

----------


## Netsabes

Canard Jeux Vidéo, ça fusionne et remplace Canard PC Mensuel et Canard Console. Donc deux Canard PC + deux encarts console + les rubriques supplémentaires jusqu'alors réservées à Canard Console (Flashback, Listomania, Page du screen et plein de pages de tests iOS et Android). 

Il y a plein de détails là http://www.canardpc.com/news-52972-c..._android_.html et puis là aussi http://www.canardpc.com/news-52973-c...r_android.html

----------


## Koma

Merci Netsabes pour les précisions ! Et un grand bravo pour ton taff consoles avec Pipo, je faisais partie de l'un de ces lecteurs déçu quand t'as passé BarreDeVie dans Canard Consoles, j'vais pouvoir me replonger dans vos papiers  :;):  !

----------


## abelthorne

Et c'est maintenant au format PDF plutôt qu'appli. C'est moins lourd et plus simple à gérer pour CPC mais en contrepartie la lecture est moins pratique (obligé de zoomer/dézoomer sans arrêt vu que c'est le format du mag papier et plus un format spécialement adapté aux tablettes).

----------


## Mastaba

> Non mais la différence entre le DRM et la boutique, c'est pas la question. Mes interrogations initiales portent sur deux points :
> - Pourquoi est-ce qu'il y a écrit "DRM : Steam" alors que les jeux sont aussi disponibles en version sans DRM ? Que le jeu soit acheté sur Steam ou une boutique tierce qui vend des clés Steam (GMG...), ça ne change rien au fait qu'en lisant le pavé technique on a l'impression que le jeu n'est dispo que lié à Steam.
> - Pourquoi est-ce que le testeur conclut par une remarque sur le prix ("50 euros, c'est trop cher", manifestement c'est un point négatif pour le jeu qui se répercute sur l'avis global) alors que justement le jeu est disponible à bien moins cher sans que ce soit un site du genre GMG qui fasse des prix promo (qui sont par nature temporaires). Là, c'est le tarif standard de GOG qui est à 30 €, c'est même pas une promo, donc cette histoire de "prix officiel"...


Je me souvient avoir lu des encadrés récapitulant les possibilités d'achat et les DRM associés, qui dans certains cas étaient très loin d'être homogènes puisqu'on pouvait avoir un même jeu avec ou sans DRM selon la plateforme d'achat, avec des prix différents et un avantage à acheter depuis le site officiel, ne serait-ce que pour donner un plus gros % au concepteur au lieu d'engraisser la plateforme de distribution.

Et les DRM sont pour moi un facteur éliminatoire, je veux bien que steam c'est sympa et tout mais pour une question de principe je supporte pas de devoir demander l'autorisation, rendre des compte, être surveillé et tenu en laisse quand je veux juste me lancer une partie du jeu que j'ai acheté avec mon vrai argent.
Je supporte aussi assez mal d'être sous la menace permanente d'un ban arbitraire avec suppression de compte et des jeux associés pourtant légalement achetés sans autre recours possible que de devoir aller mendier à genoux devant le service client en espérant récupérer mon dû.
Sans parler du manque total de pérennité, les jeux achetés étant menacés de disparition pure et simple à la mort de la plateforme.
Et quand je vois les vieux jeux d'éditeurs aujourd'hui disparus depuis bien longtemps et auquels je peux toujours jouer, je me demande franchement si on pourra encore jouer aux jeux actuels dans 15ans étant donné l'impermanence des choses.
Quand nombre d'éditeurs auront mis la clef sous la porte ou auront simplement été rachetés, ca m'étonnerais beaucoup que le support pour d'antiques jeux soit éternellement supporté par le nouveau repreneur, surtout au vu des coûts...

Du coups si un jeu est DRM-free c'est un véritable avantage pour moi tandis qu'une chose uplay ou autre diablo3 qui réclame une connexion permanente est éliminée d'office. C'est donc une information déterminante.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et c'est maintenant au format PDF plutôt qu'appli. C'est moins lourd et plus simple à gérer pour CPC mais en contrepartie la lecture est moins pratique (obligé de zoomer/dézoomer sans arrêt vu que c'est le format du mag papier et plus un format spécialement adapté aux tablettes).


Effectivement, mais à moins de me gourer totalement, ils ne voulaient pas faire de PDF au début aussi par souci de piratage, qu'est ce qui l'empêche aujourd'hui ?
Le support ?

----------


## abelthorne

> Effectivement, mais à moins de me gourer totalement, ils ne voulaient pas faire de PDF au début aussi par souci de piratage, qu'est ce qui l'empêche aujourd'hui ?
> Le support ?


Je ne sais pas, ils n'ont pas répondu à mes questions qui demandaient si c'était un PDF blindé de DRM, si on pouvait le lire sur PC... Je renifle une entourloupe quelque part.

----------


## Mastaba

> Une question très simple pour la rédac. Je lis le mag papier, et je viens de voir que vous avez enfin "Canard Jeu Vidéo" sur Android.
> 
> C'est un mix compile non entier de CPC et Canard Consoles Tablettes ? Un autre nom pour l'édition numérique CPC+fascicule CC ? Ou vous êtes tellement cinglés et en manque d'insomnies que vous faites un 3e mag ?
> 
> J'suis un peu perdu. L'abonnement numérique apporte-t-il des trucs indispensables ? Sinon je préfère lancer un abo papier juste pour le plaisir de vous lire aux waters.


Un truc qui serait bien ce serait de mettre des dossiers de Canard Console dans l'encart CC de CPC, comme le dossier sur l'historique de call of duty que j'aurais bien voulu pouvoir lire sans devoir acheter une tablette (et qui en plus concerne aussi le monde PC).

----------


## karibou666

J'ai été particulièrement ravi lorsque vous avez autorisé le chouette site magazine abandonware à mettre à disposition vos anciens numéros. 

Lorsque j'ai appris la chose j'ai jeté une bonne partie de mon stock qui sentait un peu le rassis, content de faire de la place. 

A l'origine je gardais tout ça parce qu'en cas de solde steam ou autre bonne occaz j'ai coutume d'aller piocher les vieux test avant de banquer.

Malheureusement passé la première centaine de canard pc qui sont religieusement scannés et agencés en bonne et dûe forme pour la consultation, le reste de la collection CPC est pour le moins mis en ligne par dessus la jambe sur magazine abandonware.
Il y a des trous de plusieurs dizaines de numéros et le résultat du scan peut être un peu rock n'roll aussi.

Du coup lorsque je veux relire un vieux test je l'ai dans le hulk le plus souvent.
Est ce que vous savez s'il est prévu que la mise en ligne des vieux numéros se poursuive ?

Sinon de votre côté est ce que vous prévoyez une mise en valeur numérique de votre patrimoine de test ?
Ce serait pas mal parce qu'avec steam il y a comme une longue traine dans le marché du jeu et on a besoin d'avis éclairé sur une plus longue période qu'avant.

La note et la conclusion du test sur la fiche internet du jeu passé un certain temps c'est déjà pas mal me direz vous, mais le peuple gronde et réclame le test entier.

Entendez vous dans nos campagnes mugir ces féroces canards ?

----------


## punishthecat

Je me demandais si le canard est disponible à la Reunion, je ne l'ai pas encore vu et il y a beaucoup trop de soleil pour pouvoir le lire sur tablette a la plage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> il y a beaucoup trop de soleil :



 :tired: 

Toi tu cherches la bagarre.

-3 ce matin  :Emo:

----------


## DeadFish

Netsabes, ça se prononce avec un "a" à la française, "Netessabe" ou "Netessabaisse", ou bien avec un "a" comme dans "cake" ?

----------


## Netsabes

/nɛt.sa.bɛs/

----------


## SetaSensei

Autrement dit :




> xn--nt-0fb.sa.xn--bs-0fb


Selon Google.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais bah on va éviter de l'appeler alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Zohan

> Je me demandais si le canard est disponible à la Reunion, je ne l'ai pas encore vu et il y a beaucoup trop de soleil pour pouvoir le lire sur tablette a la plage.


Je l'ai pas trouvé en huit mois passés là-bas.

Et pourtant, Dieu sait que je l'ai cherché.

----------


## Wobak

Tu peux t'abonner pour un peu moins de numéros si tu veux pour la Réunion.

----------


## Jeckhyl

T'avais qu'à pas aller là-bas. Va mourir.

----------


## punishthecat

> Tu peux t'abonner pour un peu moins de numéros si tu veux pour la Réunion.


Ouais je pense que je vais faire ça quand je serai posé

---------- Post added at 20h23 ---------- Previous post was at 20h23 ----------




> T'avais qu'à pas aller là-bas. Va mourir.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Nono

> On est dépendant de steam parce que les devs et les éditeurs sont dépendants de steam.


Mais pas forcément le lecteur. Le fait de préciser "DRM:Steam" sur le canard me faisait penser par erreur que Steam était obligatoire.

Personnellement, je suis assez grand pour me renseigner sur toutes les alternatives possibles à Steam avant d'acheter, mais on peut en effet en déduire que le jeu n'est que sur Steam.

----------


## O.Boulon

La plupart des revendeurs se contentent de revendre des versions steam ou les devs et les éditeurs utilisent steamwork C'est la norme.
Dans 80% des cas, c'est comme ça. Et si ça ne l'est pas et que le jeu mérite d'être acheté -direct du dev' par exemple- on le signale. Et si le jeu mérite pas d'être acheté, on le signale pas.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du numéro de CPC HW dans lequel il y a un article sur comment bien ranger tous ses câbles de PC pour avoir un bureau tout beau tout propre. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

----------


## Flad

> Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du numéro de CPC HW dans lequel il y a un article sur comment bien ranger tous ses câbles de PC pour avoir un bureau tout beau tout propre. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?


Si t'as pas eu de réponse d'ici ce soir, mp moi je regarderai chez moi.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du numéro de CPC HW dans lequel il y a un article sur comment bien ranger tous ses câbles de PC pour avoir un bureau tout beau tout propre. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?


Numéro 14.

----------


## Frypolar

> je n'arrive pas à me souvenir du numéro de cpc hw dans lequel il y a un article sur comment bien ranger tous ses câbles de pc pour avoir un bureau tout beau tout propre. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?


n°14 ?

Edit : grillé par un camionneur en pause sur son aire  :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Merci messieurs.

----------


## Yshuya

http://dx.com/c/computers-networking...ent-327?page=2 -> Je te conseil ce site à la place de celui que conseil canardpc, il y a moins de choix mais ils sont moins lourd, les autres ne vendent pas en dessous de 50€ à des particuliers et il y a tout un tas de truc à faire pour s'inscrire, c'est incroyablement mal foutu et bordélique.

----------


## Flad

Vu qu'on est plus qu'à 2 jours théoriques de la sortie du prochain numéro de CPC, vous pouvez nous le dire maintenant : 
- c'est quoi le thème du dossier vachement compliqué ?
- c'est quoi le jeux dont vous pouvez pas parler mais que vous allez qd même en parler après expiration du NDA ?
- c'est quoi ce forumeur qui commence une série de question par "c'est quoi" ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est quoi canard PC ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vu qu'on est plus qu'à 2 jours théoriques de la sortie du prochain numéro de CPC, vous pouvez nous le dire maintenant : 
> - c'est quoi le thème du dossier vachement compliqué ?
> - c'est quoi le jeux dont vous pouvez pas parler mais que vous allez qd même en parler après expiration du NDA ?
> - c'est quoi ce forumeur qui commence une série de question par "c'est quoi" ?


Là comme ça je vois que Tomb Raider qui était sous NDA, dans les jeux récents.
Mais je m'attend pas à ce qu'ils en fassent un teasing de ouf', donc ça doit pas être ça.

----------


## Frypolar

A priori un indice se cache dans les titres de topic de cette section : http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/11-Jeux-vidéo-sur-PC

Ou alors ils ont deux exclus  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mouais.
Ou c'est une mauvaise blague de la modération  :tired: 




 :Bave:

----------


## olih

On verra ça demain euh aujourd'hui vu l'heure en fait plutôt la semaine prochaine :abonné:
 ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

Et le prochain HS Hardware, c'est pour quand ? (J'ai du matos à acheter et je ne voudrais pas me tromper...)

----------


## Frypolar

Fin mars non ? Le dernier date de fin décembre et il sort tous les 3 mois. Après tu peux toujours demander dans la section Hardware  :;):

----------


## Max_well

A-t-on une chance de voir le test de Sim City dans le 272 ?

----------


## Yshuya

C'était dans quel cpc, le dossier sur les gestionnaires de bureaux ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Fin mars non ? Le dernier date de fin décembre et il sort tous les 3 mois. Après tu peux toujours demander dans la section Hardware


C'était pas tous les 2 mois normalement ?

----------


## Flad

De tte façon le dernier est "estampillé" janv.fev.
Donc le prochain devrait sortir en mars.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est un trimestriel, il paraît tous les 3 mois même si depuis le début il n’y a que deux mois indiqués sur la couverture. C’est vrai que ça porte à confusion. Pour ceux qui doutent encore, c’est écrit à la fin du magazine.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah bah ok, merci !

----------


## -Cornelius-

Bonsoir, je viens de m'abonner et dans mon adresse de facturation j'ai laissé "Afghanistan" au lieu de "France" , comment changer ça ?  ::|:

----------


## MoB

Le plus simple reste un déménagement.

----------


## -Cornelius-

Je visais plus le pakistan !

Je me suis embrouillé dans l'adresse car chez moi quelqu'un pique les magazines, j'ai mis l'adresse du beau pere pourtant je sais bien qu'il habite pas l'Afghanistan  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

Je crois que pour ça il y a une adresse mail du genre abo at canardpc.com ou abonnement at canardpc.com

----------


## alx

Je crois que Miguel est plus Amérique du Sud que Pakistan  ::unsure::

----------


## punishthecat

Bon du coup je pense que je vais m'abonner, je n'arrive vraiment pas a le trouver en kiosque à la réunion.
Quelqu'un a une idée du surplus de temps pour le recevoir ?
( beaucoup j'imagine  ::ninja::  )
 Et si je change de villa dans quelques mois ça se passe bien pour faire suivre ?

Oui vous pouvez me jetter des cailloux, mais fort, il y a tout de même 11000 bornes.

----------


## Teto

Est-ce que "poste restante" existe chez toi ?

En métropole, quand tu écris ça comme adresse genre
Punishthecat
Poste restante
97470 Saint Paul

Ton courrier arrive à la poste et y reste le temps que tu viennes chercher. Suivant que tu connais bien la postière, tu paies ou non 50 c€ par retrait.

Peut-être une idée.  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon du coup je pense que je vais m'abonner, je n'arrive vraiment pas a le trouver en kiosque à la réunion.
> Quelqu'un a une idée du surplus de temps pour le recevoir ?
> ( beaucoup j'imagine  )
>  Et si je change de villa dans quelques mois ça se passe bien pour faire suivre ?
> 
> Oui vous pouvez me jetter des cailloux, mais fort, il y a tout de même 11000 bornes.


Si tu me finances les billets, je veux bien te les apporter, une fois par quinzaine.

----------


## punishthecat

> Est-ce que "poste restante" existe chez toi ?
> 
> En métropole, quand tu écris ça comme adresse genre
> Punishthecat
> Poste restante
> 97470 Saint Paul
> 
> Ton courrier arrive à la poste et y reste le temps que tu viennes chercher. Suivant que tu connais bien la postière, tu paies ou non 50 c€ par retrait.
> 
> Peut-être une idée.


Pas con mais un poil relou, a la limite je préfère aller chercher les deux Numeros de transition chez le nouveau locataire.

---------- Post added at 18h23 ---------- Previous post was at 18h22 ----------




> Si tu me finances les billets, je veux bien te les apporter, une fois par quinzaine.


Si tu m'amène la tiger, deal.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Salut salut.

J'ai plusieurs questions en tête depuis quelque temps...

La première : Pourquoi ne pas avoir testé F1 2012 ? (si la réponse c'est "C'est parce que c'est le même", alors "pourquoi avoir testé PES ?"  ::ninja:: )

Pourquoi ne pas avoir testé WRC ? Je n’arrive toujours pas à savoir si le 3 est pourri ou non...

Au niveau de Canard Console :

Pourquoi snober autant la Vita ?
Parler de jeu "exceptionnel" avec Personae 4, et ne pas avoir testé Virtue's Last Reward (qui est actuellement plus vendu sur Vita que sur DS...), ainsi que d'autres jeux Vita pas forcement désagréable (même pas la critique de Little Big Planet Vita...) 
Il y a pas mal de monde du côté indé qui s'intéresse à la console, et l'intro du test de Personae 4 est décourageante et, surtout, pas vraiment lié à l'actualité de la console... Elle fait la même chose que la PSP, c'est a dire un début un peu catastrophique pour une suite bonne.
Tout comme dire que le FPS testé dans le numéro précédent est "le seul", alors qu'il y a Oddworld : La fureur de l'étranger qui est sorti sur le support et qui mérite sa place.

----------


## Kaworu-kun

> Bon du coup je pense que je vais m'abonner, je n'arrive vraiment pas a le trouver en kiosque à la réunion.
> Quelqu'un a une idée du surplus de temps pour le recevoir ?
> ( beaucoup j'imagine  )
>  Et si je change de villa dans quelques mois ça se passe bien pour faire suivre ?
> 
> Oui vous pouvez me jetter des cailloux, mais fort, il y a tout de même 11000 bornes.


Hello compatriote  ::): 

Pour te répondre, en temps normal, je reçois le CPC 1 semaine (voir un ou deux jours de plus) après la parution officielle.
Il arrive tout de même que certains numéros prennent plus de temps, comme l'avant-dernier (le 270) que j'ai reçu il y a seulement 3 jours. Heureusement, ça reste rare, mais ça arrive  :;): 

Edit : le 271 est arrivé aujourd'hui (05/03)  :;):

----------


## Netsabes

Catzrule : Stranger's Wrath c'est chouette, mais c'est un jeu de 2005. C'est vrai qu'on aurait pu le tester, ceci dit. Virtue's Last Reward on ne l'a pas reçu, et LBP on l'a reçu deux mois après la sortie. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on snobe particulièrement la Vita : on parle pas mal des petites sorties (de mémoire Gun Commando, Uncharted FFF, Big Sky Infinity, Frobisher, Rebel). 

Après, quelle que soit la plate-forme, on ne peut jamais tout tester et on fait des choix en fonction de la place dans le mag', des jeux qu'on a et du temps qu'on a. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on reteste tous les indés PC qui sont en train d'être portés sur Vita, par exemple, sauf s'il y a des différences majeures (ça semble être le cas sur Frozen Synapse, pas forcément sur Hotline Miami ou Thomas Was Alone).

----------


## Taï Lolo

> La première : Pourquoi ne pas avoir testé F1 2012 ? (si la réponse c'est "C'est parce que c'est le même", alors "pourquoi avoir testé PES ?" )
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir testé WRC ? Je n’arrive toujours pas à savoir si le 3 est pourri ou non...


D'accord avec Catz'. Les jeux de course ont l'air délaissés ces derniers temps.

Soit on en parle pas, typiquement les simus alors qu'il y a des gros jeux sortant cette année (rFactor 2, Assetto Corsa, Race Room, le dernier papier sur Project CARS qui remonte à pfiou...) ou les petits jeux rigolos (Real World Racing, Little Racers Street), soit c'est relégué dans l'encart console même quand la version PC existe (Sonic & All-Stars, F1 Race Stars... ok, il était pourri).

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Catzrule : Stranger's Wrath c'est chouette, mais c'est un jeu de 2005. C'est vrai qu'on aurait pu le tester, ceci dit. Virtue's Last Reward on ne l'a pas reçu, et LBP on l'a reçu deux mois après la sortie. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on snobe particulièrement la Vita : on parle pas mal des petites sorties (de mémoire Gun Commando, Uncharted FFF, Big Sky Infinity, Frobisher, Rebel). 
> 
> Après, quelle que soit la plate-forme, on ne peut jamais tout tester et on fait des choix en fonction de la place dans le mag', des jeux qu'on a et du temps qu'on a. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on reteste tous les indés PC qui sont en train d'être portés sur Vita, par exemple, sauf s'il y a des différences majeures (ça semble être le cas sur Frozen Synapse, pas forcément sur Hotline Miami ou Thomas Was Alone).


Je crois que Virtue's Last Reward mérite le coup d'oeil... En bref c'est un "Manga dont vous êtes le héros" combiné à un "Saw" (mais avec des personnages qui ont de l'humour, même quand ils sont enfermés dans une pièce sans savoir pourquoi ni comment.)
Pour le reste, je parle surtout du fait que le début de l'article de Personae4 à blasé pas mal de gens sur le topic Vita. Canard Console en a un peu pris pour son grade à ce niveau...

Je ne dis vraiment pas ça méchamment, je me permets juste de vous donner l'avis d'un lecteur. Je ne fais pas de tri "CPC / CC" en bref. Et j'aime avoir votre avis, parce qu'aujourd'hui je n'ai pas d'autre réelle source d'information.
Sauf que le fait qu'il manque certaines informations font que... Je ne me retrouve pas à m’intéresse à des jeux. C'est aussi bien du côté CC, que du coté CPC. Sauf que CC ayant moins de place, ça arrive plus souvent.

Mais du coté CPC, WRC3 j'arrive vraiment pas à savoir ce qu'il a fait pour ne jamais être testé, je n’ai même pas souvenir que les deux autres l'ont été. F1 2012, pareil, je ne connais absolument pas les "nouveautés" entre cet épisode et l'ancien, je n’ai pas eu de test (et je suis con, je lis qu'un journal)
Et pour revenir au simu de voiture, ça fait longtemps qu'on n’a pas eu de test de périph' niveau volant... Le G27 a-t-il toujours la côte ? Qu'en est-il du T500 ? Et le Fanatec pour gros bourge, vaut-il vraiment son prix ?

---------- Post added at 10h48 ---------- Previous post was at 10h46 ----------




> Catzrule : Stranger's Wrath c'est chouette, mais c'est un jeu de 2005. C'est vrai qu'on aurait pu le tester, ceci dit.


Je dis pas qu'il fallait le testé, mais que j'ai bien peur que ce jeu de 2005 soit le meilleur FPS de la console  ::ninja:: 
Ce qui est triste, on est d'accord. Mais c'était pour la petite note après le shoot testé dans le numéro précédent (expliquant qu'il s'agit là du meilleur FPS de la console pour plusieurs mois vus le vide intersidérale de la vita à ce niveau.)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Question a propos de CD project Red qui passe vous voir dans vos locaux.

Vous avez parlez QUE de The witcher 3 ?

Ou ils sont passé ensuite pour l'enterrement de vie de garçon de Boulon pour parlez d'un autre jeu auquel on peux pas citer le nom car il peut être sous NDA et que vous gardez ça sous le coude pour une prochaine fois mais pas jusqu'en 2077 ?  :reprendson souffle:

----------


## punishthecat

> Hello compatriote 
> 
> Pour te répondre, en temps normal, je reçois le CPC 1 semaine (voir un ou deux jours de plus) après la parution officielle.
> Il arrive tout de même que certains numéros prennent plus de temps, comme l'avant-dernier (le 270) que j'ai reçu il y a seulement 3 jours. Heureusement, ça reste rare, mais ça arrive 
> 
> Edit : le 271 est arrivé aujourd'hui (05/03)


Hello, merci de ta réponse.
Tu es dans quel coin ? Si t'es pas trop loin je propose d'amener l'apéro et en échange je viendrait lire CPC dans tes chiottes ?

----------


## abelthorne

Quand la Steambox sortira, est-ce que vous testerez les jeux dessus ou vous les refilerez à Netsabes & Pipomantis pour l'encart console ?

----------


## Netsabes

Tss, les jeux de la Steambox ce seront les jeux de Steam. On touche pas à ça, nous, on a une éthique.

----------


## abelthorne

Ouais mais imaginons un truc complètement dingue : la Steambox sort avec Half-Life 3 en exclusivité pendant un mois avant d'arriver sur Steam (parce que Gabe Newell a mangé tous les codes d'activation PC et qu'il faut du temps pour en éditer d'autres, par exemple). Est-ce que ce sont les rédacteurs de Canard PC qui s'occupent de tester un jeu sur console au détriment de leur dignité et de leur image professionnelle, ou ceux de Console Magazine qui s'occupent de tester un jeu sur une machine qui, après tout, n'est qu'un PC déguisé, comme la première PS4 venue ?

----------


## DeadFish

> Est-ce que ce sont les rédacteurs de Canard PC qui s'occupent de tester un jeu sur console au détriment de leur dignité et de leur image professionnelle, ou ceux de Console Magazine qui s'occupent de tester un jeu sur une machine qui, après tout, n'est qu'un PC déguisé, comme la première PS4 venue ?


asdfvghjuki;BoulonzegftrhjyukiloResidentEvil6zsgfr  thyjukilomp8/10.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que vous testerez le prochain Tortues Ninja(multi-plateformes dont le pc) ? A venir cet été.

----------


## Netsabes

HL3, une steambox où les jeux ne sortiraient pas dans Steam, une exclu temporaire... ça fait beaucoup de trucs complètement dingues. Je pense que tu devrais consulter.

----------


## La Marmotta

> asdfvghjuki;BoulonzegftrhjyukiloResidentEvil6zsgfr  thyjukilomp8/10.


Ah, toi aussi tu penses qu'il aurait dû mettre 9.

----------


## Koma

Ma question n'a absolument aucun but polémique ou troll, mais je n'ai juste pas compris, je viens de lire l'annonce de Boulon sur le forum de Joystick, et j'aimerais juste comprendre ce que veut dire "des canards qui insultent Joystick" alors que le mag a coulé ?

Si cette question fait chier, j'irai parcourir l'immensité de l'internet en perdant une journée de ma vie.

----------


## t4nk

T'as pensé à regarder la date de cette annonce ?

----------


## Koma

je vois toujours pas. C'était un changement de rédaction suite à un énième rachat/transfert ? La polémique sur Tomb Raider et le papier dédié ?

Sinon j'ai une question bien plus sérieuse qui me tire la pine depuis que je vous lis : pour des mecs qui se revendiquent journalistes du jeu vidéo (il me semble qu'Ivan avait répondu oui à la question d'@SI "avez vous une carte de presse"), indépendants, rigoureux et respectueux, comment vous gérez vos screens et photos  (notamment dans les news) ? Attention je parle pas des dessins de Couly. Mais y'a aucun crédit ou légende sur vos illus.

Je suis moi-même photojournaliste, et le vol d'image est une chose monnaie courante sur le net. Vous pratiquez honteusement ou vous contactez chaque site ou auteur pour les photos (de personnalités du JV par ex, comme celle de Chris Taylor dans les news du dernier numéro) ? Ou vous tapez dans un fond dédié spécialisé sur le JV avec abo ? Vous traquez les canards ricains sur Flickr ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Dit il avec son avatar.

----------


## Koma

Mon avatar est un hommage à un grand dessinateur incapable de communiquer avec ses fans occidentaux.

C'était pas une critique hein, mais une question  ::o:  ... Le fait que Ivan Le Fou et à priori plusieurs (tous ?) d'entre vous possèdent des CDP et se réclament professionnels, comment vous gérez pour les visuels ?

Puis je bosse pas mal pour la presse mainstream ou le crédit d'image est une norme. Dans le JV, comment marchez vous ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Alors je vais te répondre pour eux avec les informations qu'ils ont déja communiqué.

Pour ta 1er question:Le magasine joystick a fermé. Certaines personnes (que je ne connais pas ) ont cru bon sans doute (vu que j'ai pas vu ledits messages) de dire que "CPC win" et "joystick lose" en pensant que leur réflexion était hautement intelligente.Boulon à calmé les ardeurs de certains en rappelant à ces canards de ce calmer.Point.

Pour la deuxième (d’ailleurs pas plus tard que dans le dernier édito du 271) tout les screenshoots sont fait par la maison.
Seul les screenshoots imposé par l'éditeur sont effectivement indiqué dans le canard quand c'est le cas.
D'autre photo sont prise lors de leur interview.
D'autre d'une banque d'image de donné connu seulement de Fishbone et de 5 autres  personnes dans le monde.
Enfin celle de Chris Taylor (sans avoir vu la vidéo ) doit surement être prise sur un arrêt sur image de la vidéo de Kickstarter qui est publique au dernière nouvelle.

----------


## Koma

> D'autre d'une banque d'image de donné connu seulement de Fishbone et de autres 5 personnes dans le monde.


J'ai des relations, je trouverai  ::ninja:: 

Merci pour les explications !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> .Boulon à calmé les* hardeur*s de certains .


C'était pas non plus l'orgie sur le topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oh purée ! Note que pour certain on en est pas loin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah j'avoue que j'en faisais partie, je n'étais pas au courant du changement d'équipe et de formule et j'étais resté sur une très mauvaise impression des Joy (ça devait être l'époque Caféine).

----------


## kenshironeo

Juste pour être sûr il y aucun lien avec le site Joystiq anglais?

----------


## abelthorne

Aucun.

----------


## Koma

> Bah j'avoue que j'en faisais partie, je n'étais pas au courant du changement d'équipe et de formule et j'étais resté sur une très mauvaise impression des Joy (ça devait être l'époque Caféine).


 Mais Caf' il était pas dans le vieux Joystick justement, époque pré CPC ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si mais à l'époque c'était uniquement la partie hardware, il n'était pas rédac' chef. Et de toute façon c'était pas du tout la même équipe, je ne vise pas Caf' particulièrement, c'est un tout.

----------


## Koma

Je vois. Merci du rappel mémoriel, monsieur.

...

Sinon comme j'viens de m'abonner pour 2 ans et que j'suis un kevin immature, j'peux savoir comment changer mon titre d'user profile sur le forum  ? Pourquoi Cacao serait le seul à avoir un titre de gros pourri qui claque néanmoins sous le vent  ::ninja::  ?

edit : yeah  ::lol::  ! Et une crédibilité aussi en passant  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

Ne surtout jamais réclamer ce genre de truc. C'est à double tranchant, et généralement c'est le revers de la médaille que l'on récolte.

----------


## Koma

Nan, c'est pile ce que je voulais  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si t'as pas Ninja dans ton titre, t'es pas un vrai.

----------


## Frypolar

Je ne suis pas d’accord  ::(:

----------


## Anonyme866

> Si t'as pas Ninja dans ton titre, t'es pas un vrai.


On sent quand même moins de vigueur, moins de rancune, moins d'âme, par rapport à ton ancien sous titre qui semblait véritablement venir du cœur.

----------


## La Marmotta

C'est vachement plus rapide d'obtenir un titre qu'un changement de pseudo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On sent quand même moins de vigueur, moins de rancune, moins d'âme, par rapport à ton ancien sous titre qui semblait véritablement venir du cœur.


C'est vrai qu'il en imposait bien plus ce "putain de traître"  :Emo: 
Mais bon, faut avancer dans la vie.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tu es ninja et tu aime le défi.

----------


## darkgrievous

L’absence de test sur Android dans la partie console, c'est parce que Netsabes et Pipomantis ont des iphone de bourgeois ou qu'il n'y a pas de jeux à tester ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> L’absence de test sur Android dans la partie console, c'est parce que Netsabes et Pipomantis ont des iphone de bourgeois ou qu'il n'y a pas de jeux à tester ?


Ah je venais justement poser la même question.
D'autant que j'ai remarqué que la rubrique s'intitulait seulement "Jeux iOS" ce mois-ci.

----------


## abelthorne

À propos de titre, pourquoi je suis Roxxf0r ? Ça veut rien dire, Roxxf0r.

----------


## Sannom

Tu n'as jamais fait allusion à un amour démesuré de la chose fromagère des fois? Particulièrement un fromage blanc tacheté de vert qui peut être assez fort en bouche, une spécificité française?

----------


## abelthorne

> Tu n'as jamais fait allusion à un amour démesuré de la chose fromagère des fois? Particulièrement un fromage blanc tacheté de vert qui peut être assez fort en bouche, une spécificité française?


Pas que je sache. Je me demandais si c'était un titre générique fonction du nombre de messages ou s'il était rien que pour moi...




> D'autre d'une banque d'image de donné connu seulement de Fishbone et de 5 autres  personnes dans le monde.


Pfff, on la connaît leur banque d'image : c'est un savant mélange de [LATA DE LIXO] et cRaZy WORLD.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> À propos de titre, pourquoi je suis Roxxf0r ? Ça veut rien dire, Roxxf0r.


Dernière ligne droite avant le Tyranaus0r.

500 posts.

----------


## abelthorne

Ah, donc y a "Roxx0r" et "Roxxf0r" comme titres ?

----------


## Koma

Je dois reconnaître que les sous-titres ont de l'humour chez CPC. J'ai mis quelques secondes à comprendre le "tête à queue", mais ça m'a fait rire comme un con.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

> Ah, donc y a "Roxx0r" et "Roxxf0r" comme titres ?


Ouais.

----------


## abelthorne

C'est un petit peu f0r de café.

----------


## Netsabes

> L’absence de test sur Android dans la partie console, c'est parce que Netsabes et Pipomantis ont des iphone de bourgeois ou qu'il n'y a pas de jeux à tester ?


Cf http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...onsole-Android

----------


## AMDS

Bonjour,

CanardPC étant partenaire de la Gamers Assembly 2013, qui aurons nous la chance de croiser dans les couloirs du palais des congrès ? De qui pourra-t-on obtenir la photo dédicacée à revendre à prix d'or sur EBay ?

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Question a propos de CD project Red qui passe vous voir dans vos locaux.
> 
> Vous avez parlez QUE de The witcher 3 ?
> 
> Ou ils sont passé ensuite pour l'enterrement de vie de garçon de Boulon pour parlez d'un autre jeu auquel on peux pas citer le nom car il peut être sous NDA et que vous gardez ça sous le coude pour une prochaine fois mais pas jusqu'en 2077 ?  :reprendson souffle:


Autre question sur le même sujet : CD Projekt a fait le tour des popotes avec son jeu sous le bras ? Ou vous avez eu un "traitement de faveur" parce que c'est un peu un vieil amour entre vous et que du coup, vous pouviez tester le jeu dans VOS conditions ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

Réponse dans le topic du CPC de cette quinzaine :




> Ben oui, c'est une exclue l'article.


Quand au vieil amour...CD Projekt passe en France rien que pour voir CPC avec un jeu qui va tout tuer, et dans le même mag sieur Boulon annonce son mariage.
Coïncidence ? Je ne pense pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fait Boulon fait un mariage cosplay The Witcher et a invité les mecs de CDP pour quelques conseils sur la tenue vestimentaire.

----------


## dutilleul

J'ai attendu longtemps le Hors série Hardware n°1 en Belgique et je ne l'ai pas vu dans les rayons des press shop. 
Je vois qu'il est maintenant épuisé dans la boutique.

Est-ce que vous comptez le rééditer ?
Si non, sera-t-il possible d'acquérir une version électronique ?

----------


## Flad

Question à ceusses qui ont de la mémoire. Je recherche le nom d'un logiciel/utilitaire/jsaisplusquoiexactement qui permet (sous windows 7) de switcher entre 2 gestionnaire de son sans passer par le panneau de configuration, celui-ci était cité dans un ancien numéro de CPC.
D'avance merci pour votre aide.

----------


## olih

> Question à ceusses qui ont de la mémoire. Je recherche le nom d'un logiciel/utilitaire/jsaisplusquoiexactement qui permet (sous windows 7) de switcher entre 2 gestionnaire de son sans passer par le panneau de configuration, celui-ci était cité dans un ancien numéro de CPC.
> D'avance merci pour votre aide.


 Win7Audioswitcher ?

----------


## Flad

Oui ça doit être ça, merci  ::):

----------


## abelthorne

Non mais sérieusement, c'est qui Maurice Lapon ? C'est un bot, une expérience en roue libre que vous alimentez depuis la rédac ?

----------


## znokiss

Hahahaha  :^_^:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Il a même essaimé jusque sur un forum de mangas, dites donc.

----------


## Pontifex

Faudrait retrouver le message précis (s'il n'a pas été supprimé) mais il s'était plaint que ce n'était pas lui mais un usurpateur.

----------


## znokiss

> Faudrait retrouver le message précis (s'il n'a pas été supprimé) mais il s'était plaint que ce n'était pas lui mais un usurpateur.


N'importe quoi. 
Il se plaignait d'un autre Maurice Lapon sur un autre forum qui tentait d'imiter le style. Le Maurice qui officie par ici est toujours le bon.

edit : je suis con, j'avais compris "topic des mangas" dans le post plus haut. Mes confuses.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

This way please : http://forums.mangas-fr.com/index.ph...posts;u=271746

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas le vrai ça se voit de suite !

Suffit pas de mettre des @ et d'oublier des mots pour être un vrai Lapon Maurice.

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Le bonhomme @Maurice Lapon = le bonhomme de Laponie.

Puis c'est tout.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce qu'on aura une bafouille sur la qualité du portage de RE6 sur pc, dans le prochain numéro ?
Ou alors ici si vous voulez gagner du temps.

----------


## Koma

Moi je voudrais juste savoir pourquoi les dégénérés consanguins de cette rédaction collent un tampon Derrick "Authentische Wurtz" Deutschploitation sur les enveloppes d'expé des anciens numéros  ::ninja:: 

J'ai pas lu les exemplaires commandés, car je suis toujours sur le mystère de Derrick depuis ce matin  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

> Moi je voudrais juste savoir pourquoi les dégénérés consanguins de cette rédaction collent un tampon Derrick "Authentische Wurtz" Deutschploitation sur les enveloppes d'expé des anciens numéros 
> 
> J'ai pas lu les exemplaires commandés, car je suis toujours sur le mystère de Derrick depuis ce matin


Parce que le Tampographe Sardon, il est classe, et que j'avais offert ce tampon à la redac  :Cigare: 
(j'ai le même sur mon bureau d'ailleurs, ce qui peut être très pratique si un jour j'ai envie de faire de fausses expés d'anciens numéros)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le cadeau d'un lecteur qui leur a envoyé des tampons de grande classe.

Purée grilled.

Mais j'ai de la mémoire.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Je voulais savoir qui avait écrit la news sur IBM qui veux révolutionner le shopping avec une appli?
Nan, juste comme ça, ça existe déjà, c'est Français, et ça s'appele Noteo.

De plus, oui la musique est à chier dans les grandes surfaces, mais les hôtesses de caisse ne font pas la gueule par plaisir, c'est juste qu'entre leurs salaires de merde, leurs patrons qui a oublier de lire les 3/4 premieres pages du code du travail (et je parle pas de revendication extraordinaire hein, des besoins élémentaires, comme manger, boire, aller aux toilettes, dormir etc etc), et la multitude de connards qui se pointent, telephone à l'oreille, sans dire bonjour ou au revoir, aux enfants qui braillent, les gros cons de vieux qui payent leur baguette/journal avec un billet de 500 à l'ouverture, les petits blaireaux de 12 ans qui veulent acheter de l'alcool et qui t'insultent car c'est interdit, les "gens du voyage" qui volent (vous imaginez mm pas les excuses ou les cachettes que certains adoptent, c'est de la science fiction), menacent, mangent dans les rayons, font faire les besoins du petit dernier au millieu du rayon surgelé...................
Enfin je crois que vous avez compris. Les caissieres font pas la gueule, elles sont juste epuisées, dégoutées.

Ceci est un message de soutien à ma chère et tendre!

----------


## t4nk

Merde alors, je suis un gens du voyage.

On en apprend tous les jours.

----------


## Nacodaco

Donc, puisque certains sont cons, on peut soi-même adopter un comportement de gros con sans que l'on ne nous reproche rien  ::lol::

----------


## t4nk

Rôh ce nouveau sous-titre !  ::XD::  

 ::love::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je voulais savoir qui avait écrit la news sur IBM qui veux révolutionner le shopping avec une appli?
> Nan, juste comme ça, ça existe déjà, c'est Français, et ça s'appele Noteo.
> 
> De plus, oui la musique est à chier dans les grandes surfaces, mais les hôtesses de caisse ne font pas la gueule par plaisir, c'est juste qu'entre leurs salaires de merde, leurs patrons qui a oublier de lire les 3/4 premieres pages du code du travail (et je parle pas de revendication extraordinaire hein, des besoins élémentaires, comme manger, boire, aller aux toilettes, dormir etc etc), et la multitude de connards qui se pointent, telephone à l'oreille, sans dire bonjour ou au revoir, aux enfants qui braillent, les gros cons de vieux qui payent leur baguette/journal avec un billet de 500 à l'ouverture, les petits blaireaux de 12 ans qui veulent acheter de l'alcool et qui t'insultent car c'est interdit, les "gens du voyage" qui volent (vous imaginez mm pas les excuses ou les cachettes que certains adoptent, c'est de la science fiction), menacent, mangent dans les rayons, font faire les besoins du petit dernier au millieu du rayon surgelé...................
> Enfin je crois que vous avez compris. Les caissieres font pas la gueule, elles sont juste epuisées, dégoutées.
> 
> Ceci est un message de soutien à ma chère et tendre!


Je sais pas pourquoi mais quand j'ai lu l'article, j'étais sur que quelqu'un en ferait un de ce genre.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais quand j'ai lu l'article, j'étais sur que quelqu'un en ferait un de ce genre.


Et encore, j'ai pas parlé des nazis ou des fachos, j'evite le points godwin in extremis!

Apres, j'ai surtout posté pour Noteo, car on "s'extasie" devant l'idée d'ibm, alors que ça éxiste deja.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Rôh ce nouveau sous-titre !


:modobell: Valls

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Merde alors, je suis un gens du voyage.
> 
> On en apprend tous les jours.


Mais non, tu n'es pas forcément un gens du voyage si tu es voleur !
Par contre, si tu es gens du voyage...  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Et quand on est Pierre du voyage ou René du voyage ?

Oui je sais je sais...  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:tired: 



 ::lol::

----------


## Basique

Bon je vais poser ma question ici : c'est quoi le programme windows qui fait une liste de programme à installer usuellement sur un os tout neuf et que vous aviez présenté dans votre journal un jour ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ninite ? Mais j’aime pas il ne te propose aucune option.

----------


## t4nk

Je m'étais fait une liste maison aux petits oignons, c'est bien plus pratique, efficace et pertinent, mais elle a disparu lors d'un nettoyage un peu trop efficace. Depuis, j'ai la flemme (et la blase) de m'en refaire une.  :Emo:

----------


## Basique

> Ninite ? Mais j’aime pas il ne te propose aucune option.


Je sais pas si c'est ça mais ça m'a l'air très bien.

----------


## Yshuya

> Ninite ? Mais j’aime pas il ne te propose aucune option.


Oui c'est assez chiant de plus avec toutes les MERDE que les installeur essayent de nous refourger lors des installations, c'est problématique d'utiliser cela.

----------


## Flad

Ben non. Ninite il clean les install justement.
Enfin il me semble ....

----------


## abelthorne

En tout cas c'est ce qui est prétendu sur la page.

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui c'est assez chiant de plus avec toutes les MERDE que les installeur essayent de nous refourger lors des installations, c'est problématique d'utiliser cela.


Nan, ça il les vire. Le problème ce sont le chemin d’installation, les raccourcis, associations avec les extensions de fichier, etc.

----------


## t4nk

Le mieux, ça reste tout de même un bon vieux fichier texte (ou html pour les fainéants du copier/coller) avec Nom du soft -> Lien du site officiel et accessoirement Version.

Là au moins, tu as exactement ce qui t'es utile.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pourquoi et comment des jeux écoulés à des millions d'exemplaires arrivent à ne pas être rentables ? C'est ce que laissent penser les déclarations d'entreprises comme Square Enix ou Electronic Arts, mais ça paraît dur de croire qu'un jeu vendu à 3,5 millions n'atteint pas l'objectif fixé.
Je sais bien que les jeux AAA sont de plus en plus chers à produire mais ça reste surprenant.

----------


## ducon

Il suffit que le jeu soit rentable à partir de 4 miyions vu l’investissement.

----------


## alx

> Pourquoi et comment des jeux écoulés à des millions d'exemplaires arrivent à ne pas être rentables ? C'est ce que laissent penser les déclarations d'entreprises comme Square Enix ou Electronic Arts, mais ça paraît dur de croire qu'un jeu vendu à 3,5 millions n'atteint pas l'objectif fixé.
> Je sais bien que les jeux AAA sont de plus en plus chers à produire mais ça reste surprenant.


En ayant des budgets marketing qui explosent ceux de développement ?
Ou alors ils commencent à s'organiser comme l'industrie du cinéma, avec des films qui rapportent une blinde mais sont déficitaires, produits par des boites qui sont là pour perdre de la thune, refacturées par les gros studios qui pompent ainsi les recettes. Ça évite de payer les intéressements sur bénéfice ou une partie des nombreux sous-traitants.

edit : genre ça

----------


## darkgrievous

> Pourquoi et comment des jeux écoulés à des millions d'exemplaires arrivent à ne pas être rentables ? C'est ce que laissent penser les déclarations d'entreprises comme Square Enix ou Electronic Arts, mais ça paraît dur de croire qu'un jeu vendu à 3,5 millions n'atteint pas l'objectif fixé.
> Je sais bien que les jeux AAA sont de plus en plus chers à produire mais ça reste surprenant.


Parce que la pub coute cher ?
Et parce que faire un AAA c'est un luxe qui vaut plus que ce que l'on peut imaginer.

----------


## kenshironeo

Incroyable quand même. Vu qu'en ce moment pas mal d'acteurs du jeu vidéo prédisent un tassement des jeux AAA, je me posais la question.

----------


## Caleb

Question, pourquoi est-ce que Canard PC et Console Mag ne suivent pas les mêmes règles, notamment sur le fait de rédiger les tests dans des conditions que ne sont pas décidées par les studios? En lisant l'encart sur Luigi Mansion 2, j'ai été étonné de découvrir que le test avait été rédigé après une session de jeux dans les locaux qui n'étaient pas ceux du magazine...

----------


## t4nk

> En ayant des budgets marketing qui explosent ceux de développement ?
> Ou alors ils commencent à s'organiser comme l'industrie du cinéma, avec des films qui rapportent une blinde mais sont déficitaires, produits par des boites qui sont là pour perdre de la thune, refacturées par les gros studios qui pompent ainsi les recettes. Ça évite de payer les intéressements sur bénéfice ou une partie des nombreux sous-traitants.
> 
> edit : genre ça


Limpide et réaliste. M'étonnerait pas que tu es plus de 90% de la réponse.

----------


## smokytoks

> Question, pourquoi est-ce que Canard PC et Console Mag ne suivent pas les mêmes règles, notamment sur le fait de rédiger les tests dans des conditions que ne sont pas décidées par les studios? En lisant l'encart sur Luigi Mansion 2, j'ai été étonné de découvrir que le test avait été rédigé après une session de jeux dans les locaux qui n'étaient pas ceux du magazine...


Parce que les implications ne sont pas les mêmes ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Parce que les implications ne sont pas les mêmes ?


Je ne pige pas ta réponse.

----------


## znokiss

J'ai tiqué là dessus également, puis j'imagine que c'est un truc du genre : 

- sur console, que tu le teste chez toi ou chez l'éditeur, c'est peu ou prou la même chose (si on fait exception de l'attaché de presse qui se tient derrière toi durant le test) : t'aura le même jeu, les mêmes graphismes, etc..

- sur PC par contre, c'est bien plus "bidonnable" : tu vas chez un éditeur, tu t'assois devant un PC avec l'install du jeu dont t'as AUCUNES infos. Est-ce la version finale ? Est-ce au moins le jeu ou bien une démo spécialement préparée pour l'occasion ? Le PC, c'est une machine de la NASA avec un SLI de GeForce Titan ou bien ça ressemble plus à une machine du joueur lambda ? 
Là, pas moyen de voir si ça tourne aussi bien sur GeForce ou ATI (le cas de RAGE est souvent rappelé par la rédac), pas moyen de voir si le jeu tiens en 6-10 Go ou s'il faut télécharger 37 Go de textures mal compressées..  Bref, dans leurs locaux sur leurs PC, c'est bien plus facile pour l'éditeur d'enfumer un testeur que sur console.

----------


## abelthorne

L'explication est beaucoup plus simple : les mecs de Console Magazine sont des vendus, c'est tout...

----------


## smokytoks

> Je ne pige pas ta réponse.





> J'ai tiqué là dessus également, puis j'imagine que c'est un truc du genre : 
> 
> - sur console, que tu le teste chez toi ou chez l'éditeur, c'est peu ou prou la même chose (si on fait exception de l'attaché de presse qui se tient derrière toi durant le test) : t'aura le même jeu, les mêmes graphismes, etc..
> 
> - sur PC par contre, c'est bien plus "bidonnable" : tu vas chez un éditeur, tu t'assois devant un PC avec l'install du jeu dont t'as AUCUNES infos. Est-ce la version finale ? Est-ce au moins le jeu ou bien une démo spécialement préparée pour l'occasion ? Le PC, c'est une machine de la NASA avec un SLI de GeForce Titan ou bien ça ressemble plus à une machine du joueur lambda ? 
> Là, pas moyen de voir si ça tourne aussi bien sur GeForce ou ATI (le cas de RAGE est souvent rappelé par la rédac), pas moyen de voir si le jeu tiens en 6-10 Go ou s'il faut télécharger 37 Go de textures mal compressées..  Bref, dans leurs locaux sur leurs PC, c'est bien plus facile pour l'éditeur d'enfumer un testeur que sur console.


C'est bien ça que j'avais en tête...

----------


## Netsabes

abelthorne a bien entendu raison. Ca, et effectivement, une console reste une console, ça a au moins cet avantage.

----------


## abelthorne

Mais vous tombez pas parfois sur des versions "presque gold" des jeux console où "tu verras, tous ces petits problèmes seront corrigés dans la version finale" comme sur PC ?

----------


## Netsabes

Pas vraiment. Les tests hors de la rédac, ça n'arrive que pour les jeux sur consoles Nintendo*, et la boîte de comm' de Nintendo, chez qui ça se déroule, ne s'y intéresse pas plus que ça : à chaque fois, ils nous laissent seuls pour la journée dans une pièce et on se démerde (ils n'offrent pas la bouffe non plus). C'est peut-être parce qu'on les connait depuis longtemps ou plus probablement parce qu'on n'est pas vraiment leur cible principale, mais en tout cas ils nous fichent une paix royale.

*hors mobiles, on teste des jeux sur 5 consoles : PS3, Vita, Xbox 360, Wii U et 3DS. Sur PS3 et X360, on a ce qu'on appelle des consoles debug : des consoles de développement, qui ne font pas tourner les jeux normaux mais qui font tourner des jeux pressés sur un simple dvd, voire sur lesquels on peut directement transférer un jeu via le réseau local ou une clef USB. C'est comme ça qu'on a parfois des jeux XBLA/PSN en avance, par exemple. On y reçoit aussi des versions preview ou review (théoriquement identiques à la version finale) de jeux retail à venir, sous forme de dvd. La Vita n'a pas de debug, mais les développeurs nous envoient parfois des codes PSN 2-3 semaines avant la sortie. En revanche, Nintendo ne distribue pas de version debug de ses consoles : si on veut jouer à l'avance, il faut soit espérer un code eShop (c'est ce qu'on a eu pour Lego City Undercover, avec tous les problèmes qui vont avec, je raconte ça dans le prochain numéro), soit aller jouer chez eux. Sur 3DS, il y a des différences entre leurs versions et la version commerciale, mais ça s'arrête à l'absence de multi.

La seule fois où finalement j'ai eu une version review vraiment différente de la version finale, c'est sur AC3, pourtant testé à la rédac : Ubisoft nous avait donné une première version review très buggée, puis une deuxième, où la plupart des bugs étaient corrigés. C'était trois semaines avant la sortie... mais c'est la version review buggée qui est sortie en magasins. Le patch avec les correctifs de la 2e version est sorti un peu plus tard. Ca n'est pas vraiment de la faute d'Ubi (la date de sortie de patchs sur consoles dépend surtout des constructeurs), mais si je l'avais su j'aurais probablement plus parlé des bugs dans l'article.

----------


## Caleb

> abelthorne a bien entendu raison. Ca, et effectivement, une console reste une console, ça a au moins cet avantage.


Je vous concède ce point. 

Mais vu que Boulon en parle justement dans l'édito du même numéro, où il parle également des contraintes de temps et du côté lourdingue d'avoir un attaché de presse par dessus l'épaule, ça m'a fait bizarre.

Après c'est sur qu'il ne faut pas non plus trois semaines pour tester un Luigi Mansion, et je ne vais pas prétendre connaitre mieux que vous comment ça se passe (j'imagine presque le souffle rauque de l'attaché de presse sur votre nuque, c'est dire la vision caricaturale que j'ai de la chose)...  C'était juste pour dire que je trouvais ça bizarre cette différence entre PC/console, surtout vu comment le sujet ressort souvent dans les éditos.

EDIT: merci pour les précisions.

----------


## Pipomantis

Et généralement, quand teste un jeu chez l'éditeur, on prend le temps de vous le dire.

Puis comme l'a dit Nets, l'agence de com de Nintendo est loin d'être oppressante et les RP ne sont pas vraiment sur notre dos à nous expliquer combien leur jeu est génial pendant qu'on y joue (ce qui n'est d'ailleurs pas le cas de tous les éditeurs). 

L'autre cas de figure où nous "jouons le jeu" d'un test en extérieur est pour la sortie d'une nouvelle console si nous ne l'avons pas (comme nos premiers tests Wii U), mais ça ne nous a jamais empêché de saquer les jeux s'ils sont mauvais.


EDIT : Ah oui je suis un peu en retard là. Mais j'ai un mot du docteur !

----------


## kenshironeo

La violence, sans la juger sur le plan moral, est-elle une solution de facilité qui tue la créativité dans les jeux vidéo?  C'est ce que pense le scénariste de Spec Ops, qu'en dites-vous?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le scénariste d'un jeu de guerre -qui plus est d'un TPS tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique - pense ça, vraiment ?


(oui je sais c'est facile, surtout que le bonhomme émet une idée tout à fait intéressante)

----------


## kenshironeo

Ouaip: http://www.gamespot.com/events/gdc-2...ml?sid=6406010

----------


## Nacodaco

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais reçu le CPC 4 jours en avance  ::lol::  Voila, ce n'était pas une question, mais  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi il était dans un oeuf en chocolat.

----------


## Nacodaco

Bon bah j'ai rien dit, je me suis encore fait avoir !  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah quoi ? Moi je l'ai eu samedi  :Cigare: 

(et c'est pas un fayke)

----------


## Aerial

Salut ici !  ::): 

Une p'tite question : dans un CPC récent (probablement entre le 260 et le 270, je ne me souviens plus exactement) était apparu dans la rubrique des utilitaires un éditeur de texte super sexy à fond noir, une vue "satellite" du projet avec coloration automatique du code. J'ai pas pensé à noter l'adresse, et maintenant que je programme un peu, je m'en mord les doigts. Auriez-vous la possibilité (et la gentillesse) de me rappeler ce lien s'il vous plaît ?  ::unsure:: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Promis je ne jetterai plus mes anciens CPC

  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut ici ! 
> 
> Une p'tite question : dans un CPC récent (probablement entre le 260 et le 270, je ne me souviens plus exactement) était apparu dans la rubrique des utilitaires un éditeur de texte super sexy à fond noir, une vue "satellite" du projet avec coloration automatique du code. J'ai pas pensé à noter l'adresse, et maintenant que je programme un peu, je m'en mord les doigts. Auriez-vous la possibilité (et la gentillesse) de me rappeler ce lien s'il vous plaît ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Promis je ne jetterai plus mes anciens CPC


Sublime Text ?

----------


## Aerial

C'est toi qui est sublime, c'est bien ça. Merci !  ::):

----------


## Croaker

C'est qui l'éditeur (les éditeurs?)/le(s?) jeu(x?) qui jouent avec les citations des tests pour faire genre CanardpC a aimé, dont parle Boulon dans l'Edito ?

Ce doit être Alzheimer qui me guette mais j'ai pas souvenir de ça.

----------


## t4nk

Zut, je doit être aussi malade que toi, j'ai lu un article en ligne tout récemment à ce sujet, mais pas moyen de remettre la main sur le site qui en parlait.

L'exemple retenu dans cet article était SimCtiy qui reprenait les remarques de JV.com et d'autres (largement sorties de leurs contextes et/ou les régurgitations des RP pures et dures) des articles preview alors que pourtant les tests "complet" étaient loin d'être dithyrambiques au final. Mais les droits de citations avaient été négociés avant la parution - voire le début - des tests complets, bien sûr...

----------


## olaf

Y'a un aricle dans @rrêt sur image.

----------


## keicain

Le test de Bioshock Infinite est très bien écrit, mais j'ai l'impression que aucun mot n'est dit pour ce qui est du pan multi, ainsi que des objectifs du "season pass" : multiples DLC solo, contenus uniquement pour le multiplayer ? 
Pourrai-t-on avoir des éclaircissements ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il n’y a pas de multi pour Bioshock Infinite.

----------


## t4nk

> Y'a un aricle dans @rrêt sur image.


Ah mince, j'ai regardé là en premier en plus... :miro: :abonnement fini:

----------


## keicain

> Il n’y a pas de multi pour Bioshock Infinite.


Et bien je passe pour un idiot savant... sans savoir. Merci pour la précision.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan nan, juste pour un idiot tout court.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Concernant encore Bioshock Infinite, je n'y ai pas lu la moindre référence à une "vue iron-sight" disponible dans les options du jeux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'en a une.
En "toggle" machin (un clic pour activer, un autre pour désactiver)  le truc qui me gonfle, mais bon...
eci-dit ça sert pas tant que ça, sorti du snipe. Mais c'est peut être parce que je bourrinais  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Dans le test, Boulon parle de "soupçonner un léger auto aim" à ce propos. C'est vrai qu'à première vue, l'iron sight sert pas spécialement plus au pistolet ou à la mitraillette qui logent bien leurs pruneaux en tir hanche.

Sut TweakGuides, ils expliquent pour les premier Bioshock que l'auto-aim est toujours activé pour les Plasmides : tant que tu tires dans le cercle concentrique de visée ça fait mouche. Il existe un tweak pour désactiver ça et t'obliger à faire mouche à l'arc électrique près.

Peut-être ont ils réimplanté ce système pour les toniques et/ou les armes ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Dans le test, Boulon parle de "soupçonner un léger auto aim" à ce propos. C'est vrai qu'à première vue, l'iron sight sert pas spécialement plus au pistolet ou à la mitraillette qui logent bien leurs pruneaux en tir hanche.


Tu as un auto-aim qui peut rester activé même si tu n’as pas branché de manette et qui fait qu’en passant en ironsight le viseur va se poser directement sur la cible même si tu visais franchement à côté. Voir *ici*. Dans XGame.ini tu as une ligne qui gère ça, _bAimingHelp=true/false_ il me semble.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Yop, une petite question d'ordre générale !

j'y pense depuis un moment et la récente affaire "Sim City" m'a de nouveau interpellé : 
Vous arrive-t-il d'être contraint par NDA (ou autre) à ne pas évoquer lors de vos previews certains aspects potentiellement foireux d'un jeux qui passe entre vos mains ? Dans le même genre, à ne pas reprendre des déclarations "off" des développeurs qui donneraient des indices sur la qualité relative d'un titre ? etc ?

J'ai bien en tête que, régulièrement, vous émettez des réserves lors de vos previews (ou "A venir") même sur de gros titres à venir. J'ai tendance à penser que c'est une manière polie, ou détournée, de nous dire "Surtout n'achetez pas, grosse bouse en vue", faute de pouvoir être plus explicite.

Concernant Sim City, j'ai du mal à concevoir comment un ratage d'une telle envergure n'a pas été anticipé par les critiques, ou "journalistes", du JV. Entre le nombre de fois où le jeu a été montré et ce qui justement a été montré et ce qui en l'a pas été, son évolution, les propos échangés avec les dévs "in" ou "off", la réputation des mecs derrières et les milliards de choses qui échappent au simple lecteur comme moi mais qui doit être votre quotidien dans le métier et pour finir, une dernière chose et non des moindres, votre expérience !

Bref, face à cette incompréhension dont Sim City est le dernier exemple en date, je me posais la question de l'existence de mesures contractuelles ou de pratiques limitant ce qui peut-être communiqué lors des previews.

Avant de me faire agresser comme c'est régulièrement le cas dans le coin, je précise que je ne vise en aucun cas Canard PC avec cette réflexion. Au contraire, comme indiqué plus haut, je vous soupçonne de détourner un peu le truc, si jamais il venait à exister.

----------


## faceQ

Bonjour à tous!

3 petites questions: 

-Comment supporter au mieux Canard PC? Je suis abonné au magazine de base, et j'achète en kiosque les hors-série. Vaut-il mieux, au point de vue planification et chiffres d'affaires, que je m'abonne à tout ce que j'achète chez vous, ou que j'achète en magasin? J'aime lire Canard PC. En plus, j'ai l'impression que vous êtes intègres. C'est super important à mes yeux, et je voudrais vraiment que votre magazine survive à tout. A la mort de la presse papier et son adaptation aux nouvelles formes de médias, à la disparition de Google reader, aux attaques nucléaires nord-coréennes. Comment vous supporter au mieux?

-Je vois des fautes d'orthographe dans votre magazine. Peut-être suis-je inutilement trop attentif à ça. Toujours est-il que j'en vois, et que, toujours dans cette optique d'amour envers CPC et de désir que vous prévaliez dans tous vos combats, comme celui que vous mèneriez face à des critiques de la présence de fautes dans votre magazine (cette phrase commence à être super longue, non? Je critique l'orthographe, et je suis pas foutu de donner un texte irréprochable. Shame. SHAME!), je me demandais s'il pouvait être utile, de près ou de loin, de vous envoyer un courrier pour vous signaler les fautes que je constate dans vos numéros. Si mon message vous donne envie de me filer des gifles, je peux aussi comprendre.

-L'un des membres de l'équipe de CPC compte-t-il un jour se présenter aux élections et profiter de sa fanbase obtenue au travers du journal pour obtenir des voix, être élu, et changer la face du monde? Ou du pays? Ou de son village?



Excellente journée!

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> 3 petites questions: 
> 
> -Comment supporter au mieux Canard PC? Je suis abonné au magazine de base, et j'achète en kiosque les hors-série. Vaut-il mieux, au point de vue planification et chiffres d'affaires, que je m'abonne à tout ce que j'achète chez vous, ou que j'achète en magasin?


 Cette question a déjà été posée, et si je me souviens bien la réponse est : les deux sont importants. L'achat en kiosque donne de la visibilité et les abonnements permettent d'avoir un revenu sûr à moyen terme.
Je pense que le mieux est de faire ce qui t'arrange.

En tout cas c'est chouette de voir un canard enthousiaste  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Avant de me faire agresser comme c'est régulièrement le cas dans le coin.


Qui que tu vises, c'est avec plaisir que l'équipe de modération distribuera des bans dans la gueule des gens aggressifs, mais il faut pour l'en informer utiliser le modobell. Les modos ne sont pas au taquet sur tous les posts.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Agresser est peut-être un peu fort mais je pensais à Boulon en fait...  ::P:

----------


## DeadFish

> Agresser est peut-être un peu fort mais je pensais à Boulon en fait...


Et alors ? Personne n'échappe au _banhammer_. Personne.

----------


## elkoo

Salut la rédaction,
Pensez-vous faire un test ou un minitest de age of empire 2HD pour faire plaisir aux vieux canards nostalgiques de mon espèce et éventuellement lever la supercherie si il y'a?
Bisous

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Yop, une petite question d'ordre générale !
> 
> j'y pense depuis un moment et la récente affaire "Sim City" m'a de nouveau interpellé : 
> Vous arrive-t-il d'être contraint par NDA (ou autre) à ne pas évoquer lors de vos previews certains aspects potentiellement foireux d'un jeux qui passe entre vos mains ? Dans le même genre, à ne pas reprendre des déclarations "off" des développeurs qui donneraient des indices sur la qualité relative d'un titre ? etc ?
> 
> J'ai bien en tête que, régulièrement, vous émettez des réserves lors de vos previews (ou "A venir") même sur de gros titres à venir. J'ai tendance à penser que c'est une manière polie, ou détournée, de nous dire "Surtout n'achetez pas, grosse bouse en vue", faute de pouvoir être plus explicite.
> 
> Concernant Sim City, j'ai du mal à concevoir comment un ratage d'une telle envergure n'a pas été anticipé par les critiques, ou "journalistes", du JV. Entre le nombre de fois où le jeu a été montré et ce qui justement a été montré et ce qui en l'a pas été, son évolution, les propos échangés avec les dévs "in" ou "off", la réputation des mecs derrières et les milliards de choses qui échappent au simple lecteur comme moi mais qui doit être votre quotidien dans le métier et pour finir, une dernière chose et non des moindres, votre expérience !
> 
> ...


Avec un peu de retard, quelques éclaircissements : non, les NDA ne portent jamais sur ce genre de chose. Quand on sent qu'il y a quelque chose de "foireux" dans un titre en développement, on se prive rarement pour le dire. Si un aspect du jeu est complètement déglingué mais que les développeurs nous disent qu'il n'a pas été finalisé, on le signale et on précise qu'il faudra attendre une nouvelle présentation ou la version finale pour juger.

Concernant SimCity, c'est un cas un peu particulier. Un "ratage d'une telle envergure", comme tu dis, était difficile à envisager. D'abord parce que l'on parle ici d'une licence bénéficiant d'une sacrée aura après des joueurs. Postulat : on ne saccage pas une licence pareille, cela reviendrait à se tirer une balle dans le pied. Ensuite parce que derrière, il y a un studio expérimenté (pour rappel, non, l'immonde Sim City Societies, ce n'était pas eux. Bon, Spore oui, mais c'était pas un city-builder, faites pas chier) et un éditeur sérieux. Second postulat : un jeu comme SimCity est testé en interne, l'IA retournée, disséquée, on ne navigue pas à l'aveugle.

Et là, arrive la sortie du jeu et, comme vous, on découvre un SimCity pourri par les bugs, dont les mécanismes sont à la fois simplifiés et complètement pétés, doté d'une IA bourrée à la Villageoise. Pourquoi ce ratage ? Ca, il faut aller leur demander. Pourquoi il n'a pu être anticipé ? Parce que ses auteurs ont tout fait pour le dissimuler. Dans nos previews, on était enthousiasmés par le projet (enthousiasme confirmé par les premières prises en main, très agréables) mais on émettait certaines réserves sur la taille des cartes et le risque d'excessive facilité. Elles se sont avérées fondées. Mais le problème, c'est que les failles les plus béantes du jeu ne sautent aux yeux qu'une fois que les villes atteignent une certaine taille et un certain développement. C'est-à-dire au bout de 5-6 heures de jeu, à la louche. Or, personne n'a pu, avant la sortie, jouer assez pour repérer le pot-aux-roses. Ni la presse, dont les hands-on étaient limités et qui n'a pu (pas faute d'avoir demandé) bénéficier d'un accès anticipé. Ni les joueurs qui n'ont pu participer qu'à une bêta limitée aux bâtiments de base et dans le temps (une heure par jour, et les villes étaient réinitialisées toutes les 24 heures). Difficile de croire que personne, chez EA et Maxis, n'était conscient des incroyables limites et bugs du jeu. Tout comme il est difficile de voir dans ce drastique contrôle des accès une simple coïncidence. Quant aux inconvénients (doux euphémisme) liés au tout-online, ils ne pouvaient se révéler qu'à la sortie du jeu. D'où nos encouragements à ne jamais précommander.

EA et Maxis ont fièrement présenté la ville de rêve qu'ils venaient de bâtir. Mais de loin, en prenant soin de ne laisser personne s'approcher suffisamment pour réaliser qu'il s'agissait non seulement d'un trompe-l’œil peint sur des planches pourries, mais qu'en plus, la peinture n'était pas sèche. Un habile exercice de communication, de marketing, sorte de damage-control avant la sortie du jeu, qui ne peut fonctionner qu'à la condition que les joueurs continuent de précommander ou d'acheter le titre le jour de sa sortie sans attendre les critiques de la presse et/ou les premiers retours de joueurs. Après, il y a un coût pour l'éditeur en matière d'image, de crédibilité et de confiance, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
peut-être la question a-t-elle déjà été posée... :nunsure: Compte tenu que l'actualité récente de _Red Orchestra : The Rising Storm_ semble vouloir s'accélérer, pensez-vous pouvoir rencontrer prochainement les développeurs ou nous trouver des nouvelles fraîches ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

EA et Maxis ont réinventé le "Village Potemkine".... "Sim Potemkin Village"...  ::O:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Avec un peu de retard, quelques éclaircissements : non, les NDA ne portent jamais sur ce genre de chose. Quand on sent qu'il y a quelque chose de "foireux" dans un titre en développement, on se prive rarement pour le dire. Si un aspect du jeu est complètement déglingué mais que les développeurs nous disent qu'il n'a pas été finalisé, on le signale et on précise qu'il faudra attendre une nouvelle présentation ou la version finale pour juger.
> 
> Concernant SimCity, c'est un cas un peu particulier. Un "ratage d'une telle envergure", comme tu dis, était difficile à envisager. D'abord parce que l'on parle ici d'une licence bénéficiant d'une sacrée aura après des joueurs. Postulat : on ne saccage pas une licence pareille, cela reviendrait à se tirer une balle dans le pied. Ensuite parce que derrière, il y a un studio expérimenté (pour rappel, non, l'immonde Sim City Societies, ce n'était pas eux. Bon, Spore oui, mais c'était pas un city-builder, faites pas chier) et un éditeur sérieux. Second postulat : un jeu comme SimCity est testé en interne, l'IA retournée, disséquée, on ne navigue pas à l'aveugle.
> 
> Et là, arrive la sortie du jeu et, comme vous, on découvre un SimCity pourri par les bugs, dont les mécanismes sont à la fois simplifiés et complètement pétés, doté d'une IA bourrée à la Villageoise. Pourquoi ce ratage ? Ca, il faut aller leur demander. Pourquoi il n'a pu être anticipé ? Parce que ses auteurs ont tout fait pour le dissimuler. Dans nos previews, on était enthousiasmés par le projet (enthousiasme confirmé par les premières prises en main, très agréables) mais on émettait certaines réserves sur la taille des cartes et le risque d'excessive facilité. Elles se sont avérées fondées. Mais le problème, c'est que les failles les plus béantes du jeu ne sautent aux yeux qu'une fois que les villes atteignent une certaine taille et un certain développement. C'est-à-dire au bout de 5-6 heures de jeu, à la louche. Or, personne n'a pu, avant la sortie, jouer assez pour repérer le pot-aux-roses. Ni la presse, dont les hands-on étaient limités et qui n'a pu (pas faute d'avoir demandé) bénéficier d'un accès anticipé. Ni les joueurs qui n'ont pu participer qu'à une bêta limitée aux bâtiments de base et dans le temps (une heure par jour, et les villes étaient réinitialisées toutes les 24 heures). Difficile de croire que personne, chez EA et Maxis, n'était conscient des incroyables limites et bugs du jeu. Tout comme il est difficile de voir dans ce drastique contrôle des accès une simple coïncidence. Quant aux inconvénients (doux euphémisme) liés au tout-online, ils ne pouvaient se révéler qu'à la sortie du jeu. D'où nos encouragements à ne jamais précommander.
> 
> EA et Maxis ont fièrement présenté la ville de rêve qu'ils venaient de bâtir. Mais de loin, en prenant soin de ne laisser personne s'approcher suffisamment pour réaliser qu'il s'agissait non seulement d'un trompe-l’œil peint sur des planches pourries, mais qu'en plus, la peinture n'était pas sèche. Un habile exercice de communication, de marketing, sorte de damage-control avant la sortie du jeu, qui ne peut fonctionner qu'à la condition que les joueurs continuent de précommander ou d'acheter le titre le jour de sa sortie sans attendre les critiques de la presse et/ou les premiers retours de joueurs. Après, il y a un coût pour l'éditeur en matière d'image, de crédibilité et de confiance, mais ça, c'est une autre histoire.


Merci pour cette réponse complète. C'est assez hallucinant de voir qu'il est possible d'enfumer son monde de la sorte sur un produit qui est régulièrement exposé tout au long de sa conception. Et à dessein visiblement, dans l'optique de cacher sciemment les limites de son soft. Comme tu le remarques, c'est un peu "suicidaire" en terme d'image. Sans doute symptomatique de dysfonctionnements importants au sein du studio ou/et dans les relations entre le studio et l'éditeur.

----------


## znokiss

> Salut la rédaction,
> Pensez-vous faire un test ou un minitest de age of empire 2HD pour faire plaisir aux vieux canards nostalgiques de mon espèce et éventuellement lever la supercherie si il y'a?
> Bisous


Tu peux jeter un oeil au topic dédié au jeu. 
En résumé : garde tes sous et ressort ton vieux CD. C'est de la merde pour pigeonner les nostalgiques.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi je voudrai soumettre une simple idée à la rédac :

On a eu Dishonored, qui a eu 15, et là un BioShock qui a 9, les deux montrent que vous n'aimez pas donner des notes.
Pareil, ivan chez Arrêt-sur-image, l'a bien expliqué.

M'est venu l'idée suivante :  pourquoi ne pas séparer les test des notes ? Je propose de regrouper toutes les notes attribuées au sein d'une même page.
Comme ça les gens qui ne jurent que par cette notation seront content : ils auront tout ce qu'il veulent savoir en 20sec.
Mais du coup si cette page (Que j'imagine un peu conçue comme celle des config de canards) renferme les notes, plus besoin de s'en soucier durant le test, ça permettrait d'écrire l'article comme si aucune note n'étaient donnée.
Pour s'y retrouver, je propose toutefois de conserver un paragraphe synthétique en fin de test.

Comble du système, on pourrait pousser le grand n'importe quoi en proposant dans cette page la note moyenne de la quinzaine, ou un classement des jeux, bref un paquet de choses insensées. 

C'est juste une idée qui m'est venue, sans prétention. Jvoudrai savoir ce que vous en pensez

----------


## Bah

Ben disons que déjà la note ne veut pas dire grand chose, si en plus elle est pas directement accompagnée du test, ça va frôler le n'importe quoi.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ce mois-ci il ya deux Hns , *Blood Knights* et *Sacred Citadel* qui vont sortir. Il ya aussi les aventures de Van Helsing qui seront là plus tard dans l'année*.*  Est-ce qu'on peut avoir une bonne surprise parmi ces titres ?

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Moi je voudrai soumettre une simple idée à la rédac :
> 
> On a eu Dishonored, qui a eu 15, et là un BioShock qui a 9, les deux montrent que vous n'aimez pas donner des notes.
> Pareil, ivan chez Arrêt-sur-image, l'a bien expliqué.
> 
> M'est venu l'idée suivante :  pourquoi ne pas séparer les test des notes ? Je propose de regrouper toutes les notes attribuées au sein d'une même page.
> Comme ça les gens qui ne jurent que par cette notation seront content : ils auront tout ce qu'il veulent savoir en 20sec.
> Mais du coup si cette page (Que j'imagine un peu conçue comme celle des config de canards) renferme les notes, plus besoin de s'en soucier durant le test, ça permettrait d'écrire l'article comme si aucune note n'étaient donnée.
> Pour s'y retrouver, je propose toutefois de conserver un paragraphe synthétique en fin de test.
> ...


A mon avis, les notes seules, ou au pire juste accompagnées de leur résumé final ne suffiraient pas pour se faire un avis complet et objectif. Le texte complet du test avec la note, est indispensable.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> A mon avis, les notes seules, ou au pire juste accompagnées de leur résumé final ne suffiraient pas pour se faire un avis complet et objectif. Le texte complet du test avec la note, est indispensable.


Je ne dis absolument pas le contraire, je dis même que si on se passait de notation au sein d'un test, le rédacteur ne serait pas obligé de faire rentrer le jeu dans une case. C'est la note dont je me dispenserai bien moi.

L'idée c'est pas de rendre les notes plus utilisables. Le problème de la note c'est elle même. Un problème intrinsèque, systémique.
La note ne voulant rien dire, ça n'avance a pas grand chose de vouloir la comprendre.
Faute de rendre la note plus utile, on l'exile.  Faudrait d'alléger le rédacteur de la note qu'il va mettre, en la séparant bien du texte.
Comme ça ceux qui veulent des notes sont content, et ceux qui veulent des avis sans que le rédacteur ne se fasse d'états d'âme dessus aussi.
On concentre les non-sens, plutôt que de le systématiser a chaque test. Je dis ça car on ne peut pas les supprimer.

Yen a qui lisent en diagonale (voir pas) le test, après avoir lu le paragraphe rouge. Tout mettre au même endroit leur facilitera la tache.
Mais on est d'accord que 6 pages de test ne peuvent se résumer a une simple valeur numérique. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.
Avec mon système, tout le monde est content.


@Bah :  Ben ceux qui accordent de la valeur a la note sans lire le test vont l'extraire de son contexte, puisqu'ils n'en ont pas pris connaissance.
Donc si on veut lire le contexte, on prend le test. Et ceux qui ne veulent pas, goto page des notes et ils seront content.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je ne dis absolument pas le contraire, je dis même que si on se passait de notation au sein d'un test, le rédacteur ne serait pas obligé de faire rentrer le jeu dans une case. C'est la note dont je me dispenserai bien moi.
> 
> L'idée c'est pas de rendre les notes plus utilisables. Le problème de la note c'est elle même. Un problème intrinsèque, systémique.
> La note ne voulant rien dire, ça n'avance a pas grand chose de vouloir la comprendre.
> Faute de rendre la note plus utile, on l'exile.  Faudrait d'alléger le rédacteur de la note qu'il va mettre, en la séparant bien du texte.
> Comme ça ceux qui veulent des notes sont content, et ceux qui veulent des avis sans que le rédacteur ne se fasse d'états d'âme dessus aussi.
> On concentre les non-sens, plutôt que de le systématiser a chaque test. Je dis ça car on ne peut pas les supprimer.
> 
> Yen a qui lisent en diagonale (voir pas) le test, après avoir lu le paragraphe rouge. Tout mettre au même endroit leur facilitera la tache.
> ...


Est-ce que les rédacteurs ont vraiment une pression due à la note chez CPC ? Sachant qu'ils ont prouvé qu'il n'y a pas de susceptibilité à ménager, pas de problème de crédibilité pour mettre une note excellente à un jeu qui ne plaira pas à 90% des lecteurs, et qu'ils embauchent probablement des rédacteurs dans le même esprit.
Imaginer les journalistes de CPC flipper par rapport aux notes, ça ne colle pas avec la façon dont est écrit le mag. On sent même que les shitstorms dues aux tests font marrer Omar Boulon, quand il reparle de Dishonored.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En même temps 15/10, n'importe quoi. Déjà le jeu parfait n'existe pas alors le jeu plus-que-parfait hein on ne me la fait pas.
VENDUS

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En même temps 15/10, n'importe quoi. Déjà le jeu parfait n'existe pas alors le jeu plus-que-parfait hein on ne me la fait pas.
> VENDUS


Si.
STALKER CoP la mérite.

C'est irrévocable.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ceux qui ne jurent que par les notes n'achèteraient donc plus le mag', s'il y a une page qui reprend les notes des tests, ils jettent un œil vite fait dessus dans le kiosque et se barrent.
Et je crois qu'ils ont déjà expliqué que ça leur couperait une partie de leur lectorat.

Les notes me servent quand même à une chose dans CPC, ça détermine mon ordre de lecture parmi les tests.
Après j'ai pas besoin de la note, il y aurait un bien/pas bien à la place ça me servirait tout autant. Mais je feuillète en regardant le titre, le genre, les notes, et je sais ce que j'ai envie de lire en prio.

----------


## keulz

> Moi je voudrai soumettre une simple idée à la rédac :
> 
> On a eu Dishonored, qui a eu 15, et là un BioShock qui a 9, les deux montrent que vous n'aimez pas donner des notes.
> Pareil, ivan chez Arrêt-sur-image, l'a bien expliqué.
> 
> M'est venu l'idée suivante :  pourquoi ne pas séparer les test des notes ? Je propose de regrouper toutes les notes attribuées au sein d'une même page.
> Comme ça les gens qui ne jurent que par cette notation seront content : ils auront tout ce qu'il veulent savoir en 20sec.
> Mais du coup si cette page (Que j'imagine un peu conçue comme celle des config de canards) renferme les notes, plus besoin de s'en soucier durant le test, ça permettrait d'écrire l'article comme si aucune note n'étaient donnée.
> Pour s'y retrouver, je propose toutefois de conserver un paragraphe synthétique en fin de test.
> ...


Je trouve que les notes peuvent avoir un réel intérêt qui serait dans le niveau de recommandation du testeur à acheter le jeu.
C'est aussi le meilleur endroit, je trouve, pour prendre en compte le prix du jeu, genre "un jeu pas merveilleux, mais pour 2€, c'est d'la balle -> bonne note" ou "un jeu qui repompe ses prédécesseurs, pas nul à chier mais 4 fois trop cher -> tôle".

----------


## Bah

> C'est aussi le meilleur endroit, je trouve, pour prendre en compte le prix du jeu, genre "un jeu pas merveilleux, mais pour 2€, c'est d'la balle -> bonne note" ou "un jeu qui repompe ses prédécesseurs, pas nul à chier mais 4 fois trop cher -> tôle".


Ah ben non, le meilleur endroit pour ça c'est justement le test !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Je trouve que les notes peuvent avoir un réel intérêt qui serait dans le niveau de recommandation du testeur à acheter le jeu.
> C'est aussi le meilleur endroit, je trouve, pour prendre en compte le prix du jeu, genre "un jeu pas merveilleux, mais pour 2€, c'est d'la balle -> bonne note" ou "un jeu qui repompe ses prédécesseurs, pas nul à chier mais 4 fois trop cher -> tôle".


Bah ca ca irait bien dans un paragraphe de conclusion. Note ou pas.





> Ceux qui ne jurent que par les notes n'achèteraient donc plus le mag', s'il y a une page qui reprend les notes des tests, ils jettent un œil vite fait dessus dans le kiosque et se barrent.


Bah lire une page avec toutes les notes, ou feuilleter tout les tests pour voir des chiffres, ça prend pas beaucoup plus de temps.

----------


## kenshironeo

Vous pourriez confirmer ou infirmer le portage de mortal kombat 9 sur PC. Il ya eu des liens d'amazon qui ont circulé mais ont vite disparu.

----------


## t4nk

In con. Et je suis ferme sur mes positions.

----------


## invock

Bonjour, l'édito du mois m'a fait lever les deux sourcils.
J'ai créé un topic sur le sujet sur le forum de Paradox, où j'ai eu droit à de gentilles réponses officielles : http://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/...2#post15299492

Est-ce qu'on peut avoir des détails sur ce qui est exactement reproché à Paradox ? 
Parce que les accusations sont claires, mais les faits me semblent flous.

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as pas l'impression que t'es passé en mode "panique" pour bien peu de choses ?
Je m'inquiétais juste de voir Paradox, qui a toujours été un exemple et une référence dans ses relations avec la presse, commencer à lentement rapprocher son mode de fonctionnement de celui des autres éditeurs.
Sinon, j'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi tu dis qu'on est mensuel. Tu reçois qu'un numéro sur deux ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Bah dans ce cas c'est l'édito qui est mal branlé, j'avais compris la même chose (mais je m'en foutais).

----------


## invock

> T'as pas l'impression que t'es passé en mode "panique" pour bien peu de choses ?
> Je m'inquiétais juste de voir Paradox, qui a toujours été un exemple et une référence dans ses relations avec la presse, commencer à lentement rapprocher son mode de fonctionnement de celui des autres éditeurs.
> Sinon, j'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi tu dis qu'on est mensuel. Tu reçois qu'un numéro sur deux ?


Ah bah oui, j'ai paniqué pour rien, c'est vrai que la manière dont l'édito est rédigé n'est absolument pas agressive et dramatique.
C'est pas comme si les rapport éditeurs/presse JV étaient l'un des sujets de préoccupations principales ces derniers temps...

Bon, bah je suis vraiment un con. Je te fais un bisou.

(Oh, et l'histoire de dire que vous êtes mensuel ou bi-mensuel, là, OSEF.)

----------


## Bah

> Ah bah oui, j'ai paniqué pour rien, c'est vrai que la manière dont l'édito est rédigé n'est absolument pas agressive et dramatique.
> C'est pas comme si les rapport éditeurs/presse JV étaient l'un des sujets de préoccupations principales ces derniers temps...
> 
> Bon, bah je suis vraiment un con. Je te fais un bisou.
> 
> (Oh, et l'histoire de dire que vous êtes mensuel ou bi-mensuel, là, OSEF.)


T'es tendu toi.

----------


## invock

> T'es tendu toi.


Oui, je le suis. J'attends EU4, j'aime Paradox, j'aime pas quand je lis qu'en fait ils ont des méthodes de connards, ça me blesse dans mon cœur de joueur qui cherche encore un éditeur décent.

Et j'aime pas quand on me dit que je sais pas lire. Ça me blesse dans mon bac littéraire et ma licence en médias et communication.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ça me blesse dans mon bac littéraire et ma licence en médias et* communication.*


Oh bah t'as pas dû le réussir celui-là.

 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, t'es un tout petit peu tendu. 
Et comme tu te goures de parution et de numéro (tu parles du 413 alors que c'est le 273), tu reconnaîtras que ça peut me sembler bizarre.
Enfin... ça a peu d'importance.

Pour l'agressif et le dramatique, le but c'était plutôt d'être -comme d'hab dans CanardPC- râleur et goguenard... On brocarde tout le monde, même les gens qu'on apprécie.
D'ailleurs, je t'invite à relire les éditos sur EA et Sim City pour te rappeler ce que c'est que la guerre totale... Là, c'est un tacle gentillet contre une boîte qu'on a soutenu depuis le début du mag'.

En fait, j'ai l'impression que t'as perçu ça de manière plus violente que je ne l'avais tourné -comme mon précédent message, hein- et ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout si la traduction que tu as posté de l’édito sur le forum de Paradox n'était pas, elle aussi, beaucoup plus violente que le papier original.

Après pour les "méthodes de connards", c'est ta vision à toi. Me colle pas ça sur le dos.

Je regrette qu'ils aient supprimé le système des comptes Gamersgate presse qui permettaient d'avoir systématiquement les reviews des jeux. Mais je comprend pourquoi maintenant que Susana a expliqué ce choix : ils lâchaient 5000 clefs dans la nature et, au final, n'avaient que très peu de tests écrits.

Par contre, je suis toujours embêté par un truc : il faut attendre après la sortie du jeu pour pouvoir avoir une clef, alors que le titre est déjà en vente depuis quelques jours. Et je suis certains que pleins de gens auraient aimé avoir eu le temps de lire un test de Game of Dwarves avant de lâcher de l'argent dedans...
Paradox a une politique irréprochable vis à vis des moddeurs et des fans, ils font preuve de beaucoup d'audace en matière de publications. C'est juste dommage qu'ils poussent pas le tour de force jusqu'à nous filer des versions le jour de la sortie ou quelques jours avant. Après, est ce que c'est un problème d'organisation, un choix délibéré, une contrainte dépendante des durées de développement... Je ne sais pas. Je sais juste que ça fait un peu tache dans leur CV.

D'ailleurs, je voulais poster là bas pour mettre les choses au clair mais leur système anti spam m'empêche de répondre, même en ayant enregistré une clef de Showdown Effect.

----------


## kenshironeo

La compilation Mystara qui sort en juin peut être une bonne surprise, ou bien ça sera du même niveau que les adaptations de Sega sur Steam ?(même si Capcom veut visiblement introduire un mode multi et quelques fonctionnalités, ça risque de faire un peu cher si ça sort à 9 euros).

----------


## invock

Bon, l'aprèm est passée, j'ai pris l'air, fumé une clope, bu une bière et cassé la gueule à un hippie. Donc je suis dé-ten-du, et je passerai outre les gentils messages postés entre-temps à mon endroit.

Tout d'abord merci Omar, j'apprécie une réponse plus développée que ce que j'avais pris en premier pour une pirouette "_mé ta ri1 kompri lol_", ce qui m'a passablement mis sur les nerfs.
Je porte autant d'amour et de crédit à ce qui est dit dans CPC qu'aux merveilles (je pèse mes mots) qui nous sont pondues par Paradox. Alors oui, d'avoir vu l'expression "_se comporter comme la dernière des World Companies_" associée à cette boîte, ça m'a fait chier. Le coup de cracher à la tronche d'EA de leur part, je ne me souvenais pas l'avoir vu ni lu nulle-part non plus.
Et on sait bien que les choux gras de l'actu récente se sont particulièrement faits sur les méthodes marketing bien puantes qui relèguent les tests de jeux au rang de publi-journalisme.

Ma première réaction, en lisant cet édito, bah ça a été de me dire que si la boîte pour laquelle je n'ai aucun remord à me faire taxer de fanboy s'avère en fait être un fruit pourri, bah ça me gonflait.
D'où ma demande d'explication des deux côtés.


Désolé, mais sincèrement, c'était plus qu'exprimer une inquiétude ce que tu as fait dans cet édito. C'était un réquisitoire avec trois chefs d'accusation. Et j'y ai accordé beaucoup de crédit.

On va dire que pour le coup, la déception n'est pas tombée du côté où je l'attendais...

----------


## Teto

J'apporte ma petite briquounette à l'édifice.

J'ai eu la même interprétation qu'Invock concernant cet édito. Bon il y a eu les explications des 2 cotés (claires et mesurées, c'est cool).

Le problème ici, pour moi, c'est que ce gentil tacle a été fait dans ZE édito du magazine, démultipliant de fait sa signification. Il aurait été écrit dans une news, je pense qu'il serait passé bien plus facilement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vu que vous êtes 3 de suite à me dire que vous avez mésinterprété le ton du papier, je commence à me dire que c'est de ma faute...
Il y a bien un reproche de notre part à Paradox -on aimerait vraiment pouvoir tester les jeux, les bons comme les mauvais, avant qu'ils ne sortent- mais ça n'a jamais été une déclaration de guerre.

----------


## Chocolouf

Revendication/demande, classique en somme.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je me mets un peu à la place de Boulon, avoir été de ceux qui ont soutenu Paradox Interactive à bout de bras et se voir "remercier" ainsi avec cette histoire de rétention de clef, j'aurais l'impression de me faire cracher au visage par une bande d'ingrats oublieux et hautains.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> je commence à me dire que c'est de ma faute...


Tu te ramollis coco  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 13h43 ---------- Previous post was at 13h42 ----------




> Je me mets un peu à la place de Boulon, avoir été de ceux qui ont soutenu Paradox Interactive à bout de bras et se voir "remercier" ainsi avec cette histoire de rétention de clef, j'aurais l'impression de me faire cracher au visage par une bande d'ingrats oublieux et hautains.


Puis j'ai pas trouvé l'édito haineux pour autant.
Après, y'a eu des passages bien plus violents contre EA/Acti/Ubi et autres, mais ça ne choque personne. Pourquoi on aurait pas le droit de dire du mal de Paradoxx si leurs méthodes deviennent un peu discutables ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Certains studios semblent avoir bien compris qu'une fanbase bien installée valait tous les budgets com' du monde. ^^

C'est fou cette crispation face à des critiques venant de l'extérieur alors que j'imagine que ça doit basher sévère sur tout un tas de sujets secondaires en interne, entre membres de la communauté.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Vu que vous êtes 3 de suite à me dire que vous avez mésinterprété le ton du papier, je commence à me dire que c'est de ma faute...


Mais non, tu as juste oublié de préciser "mais je peux me tromper" à la fin de l'edito.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Puis j'ai pas trouvé l'édito haineux pour autant.


Mais justement l'attitude de Boulon est restée digne.
Justement.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais non, tu as juste oublié de préciser "mais je peux me tromper" à la fin de l'edito.


Je me trompe pas, si l'histoire du compte gamersgate a été expliqué par Susana,  le problème des versions tests à la bourre est toujours là...

----------


## invock

> Puis j'ai pas trouvé l'édito haineux pour autant.
> Après, y'a eu des passages bien plus violents contre EA/Acti/Ubi et autres, mais ça ne choque personne. Pourquoi on aurait pas le droit de dire du mal de Paradoxx si leurs méthodes deviennent un peu discutables ?


Bon, alors là pour le coup, ce sont MES propos qu'on transforme gratos !

J'ai jamais accusé l'édito de Boulon d'être haineux ou d'appeler au saccage des locaux de Paradox.
Je rappelle que c'est chez eux que je suis allé demander des comptes en premier lieu. Je suis revenu ici pour demander plus de détails sur ce qui était reproché à la boite.

----------


## Diwydiant

Dites moi, j'ai une question (on dirait bien que  je sois au bonn endroit) : comment faire / qui draguer / ou envoyer son CV pour devenir modo, sioux plaie ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Tu veux devenir orange?

----------


## Doniazade

C'est comme pour les sous-titres, il suffit de ne pas réclamer.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tu veux devenir orange?


Pas spécialement, mais comme je dis a doniazade,




> C'est comme pour les sous-titres, il suffit de ne pas réclamer.


Je ne réclame pas, je m'interroge... 
 :;): 

Après, donner des heures de colles à mes élèves n'est pas si éloigné des points à distribuer aux casse-Bourne.

 ::lol:: 


Edit : doniazade, sympa ta signature digne d'un Vol de Concorde.

 :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C'est comme pour les sous-titres, il suffit de ne pas réclamer.


Voilà.

----------


## kenshironeo

Quand peut on espérer une preview du prochain Broken Swords?

----------


## faceQ

> Cette question a déjà été posée, et si je me souviens bien la réponse est : les deux sont importants. L'achat en kiosque donne de la visibilité et les abonnements permettent d'avoir un revenu sûr à moyen terme.
> Je pense que le mieux est de faire ce qui t'arrange.
> 
> En tout cas c'est chouette de voir un canard enthousiaste


Plus qu'enthousiaste, j'oblige les gens de mon entourage à acheter ce magazine!!! L'article sur les ondes a été une source fabuleuse dans bien des discussions, et j'ai eu l'occasion de faire des recoupements entre certains intervenants entendus à la radio et les associations citées dans le magazine. Et j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de glisser qq exemples au prof dans mes cours, aussi ^^. Mais j'aime aussi pour d'autres raisons que celle de briller dans les soirées mondaines.

Ceci étant dit, que j'achète en kiosque ou en abonnement n'a donc aucune espèce d'importance? Donc même si j'ai l'occasion de choisir l'un ou l'autre de manière indifférente, et que ça ne m'handicape en rien, il n'y a pas de voie plus favorable pour CPC?? Ok, je note. J'avais toujours cru que les abonnements étaient plus importants, mais j'ai dû me tromper. 

Bonne journée!

----------


## Kemper

L'abonnement c'est bien, surtout pour le mag.
Mais comme je tiens à mon kiosquier j'achète tout chez lui.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Vu que vous êtes 3 de suite à me dire que vous avez mésinterprété le ton du papier, je commence à me dire que c'est de ma faute...
> Il y a bien un reproche de notre part à Paradox -on aimerait vraiment pouvoir tester les jeux, les bons comme les mauvais, avant qu'ils ne sortent- mais ça n'a jamais été une déclaration de guerre.


Je l'ai plus vu comme une inquiétude sur l'avenir concernant leur communication et relations avec la presse qu'un règlement de comptes.
Que si même les éditeurs aimés, soutenus, sérieux et tout deviennent des usines à pognon sans cœur, où va le monde ma brave dame ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Dans l'économie actuelle toute entreprise quelle qu'elle soit est à la base définie comme un "centre de profit".

----------


## jaragorn_99

Je pose ma question ici, mais j'aurai pu la poser dans la partie mag tablette aussi.
Voilà, j'achète mon mag tout les 15 jours comme il se doit depuis, pfffffffffffff, je sais plus.
Ma femme ayant une tablette depuis peu, je me demandais, si, par le moyen de l'appli, on pourrait pas avoir les 2 mag du mois sous format tablette, via un qr code qu'on chopperai dans le mag papier (ou un autre moyen), quitte à le payer un poil plus chère?

----------


## kenshironeo

Si Far Cry 3 n'était pas édité par Ubisoft, et si DIshonored avait été développé par un studio étranger, pensez-vous que cela aurait changé votre vision du jeu?

Je ne parle pas du contenu, imaginons que le contenu soit rigoureusement le même. Sans que ce soit pour autant un reproche, si ces deux jeux avaient été produits ou développés par des Américains, auraient-ils reçu la même note ou bien peut-on envisager qu'il y ait une part de "patriotisme économique" dans les verdicts, afin de soutenir des entreprises françaises en temps de crise ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

CPC et en particulier Boulon ont mis 15/10 à STAKER CoP développé par un studio ukrainien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> CPC et en particulier Boulon ont mis 15/10 à STAKER CoP développé par un studio ukrainien.


Ouais mais ça reste des gars proche de chez nous.  :Cigare: 
Pas comme ces fourbes d'américains.

----------


## TheToune

> Si Far Cry 3 n'était pas édité par Ubisoft, et si DIshonored avait été développé par un studio étranger, pensez-vous que cela aurait changé votre vision du jeu?
> 
> Je ne parle pas du contenu, imaginons que le contenu soit rigoureusement le même. Sans que ce soit pour autant un reproche, si ces deux jeux avaient été produits ou développés par des Américains, auraient-ils reçu la même note ou bien peut-on envisager qu'il y ait une part de "patriotisme économique" dans les verdicts, afin de soutenir des entreprises françaises en temps de crise ?


Tu te pose sérieusement ce genre de question ? Oo

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu te pose sérieusement ce genre de question ? Oo


Ca va, au moins il n'a pas ouvert de topic  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

David Cage est Français, et il mange plus que la reum à Pipo, dans le mag.

----------


## O.Boulon

Kenshironeo.
Ken shi ro neo.
k e n s h i r o n e o

kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo

Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Kenshironeo.
> Ken shi ro neo.
> k e n s h i r o n e o
> 
> kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo
> 
> Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.


Divulgation de MP.

Ban.










 ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> Kenshironeo.
> Ken shi ro neo.
> k e n s h i r o n e o
> 
> kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo
> 
> Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.


Rebootez-le il fume  ::ninja::

----------


## Silver

> Kenshironeo.
> Ken shi ro neo.
> k e n s h i r o n e o
> 
> kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo
> 
> Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.


Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais la lecture de ce message m'a fait penser à...




Pas à Julio mais à la chanson.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> David Cage est Français, et il mange plus que la reum à Pipo, dans le mag.


Français d'origine Molynienne, précisons.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pensez-vous que Remember me peut être une bonne surprise? Ou bien ce sera juste un AAA moyen?

----------


## O.Boulon

Kenshironeo.
Ken shi ro neo.
k e n s h i r o n e o

kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo

Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.

----------


## Euklif

J'vois que le politiquement correct atteint tout le monde... Même Boulon tente de passer un message en s'auto-censurant ^^.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Kenshironeo.


 Bonjour, ma question :

Pourriez vous recruter kenshironeo ? 

Merci beaucoup,

La communauté geek

----------


## Norochj

> Kenshironeo.
> Ken shi ro neo.
> k e n s h i r o n e o
> 
> kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo
> 
> Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.


Sérieusement il m'arrive de me demander si Kenshironeo n'est pas un prototype de bot développé pour imiter le comportement humain sur les forums  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

La synergie série/jeu  que va expérimenter Defiance, c'est une vraie innovation vidéo-ludique ou un gadget marketting voué au flop ?

----------


## Chocolouf

Schneiderman est abonné à CanardPC ?

----------


## Balin

> La synergie série/jeu  que va expérimenter Defiance, c'est une vraie innovation vidéo-ludique ou un gadget marketting voué au flop ?


Un multi de Damien Croze.  ::o:

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est la seconde fois que je lis ça, mais je vois pas l'analogie, je vais aller voir qui c'est plus en détail^^

----------


## Koma

Eddie Walou l'a interviewé sur ZQSD.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je viens de recevoir le magazine ce matin. Concernant Divinity Original Sin, vous recommandez de le soutenir financièrement. N'est-ce pas contradictoire avec le fait de déconseiller les pré-commandes? Après tout rien ne garantit que ce sera un must have, juste un feeling que vous avez. 

Je ne vois pas la différence avec la pré-commande, si ce n'est le fait que financer un studio pour un projet "original" peut sembler plus "noble".

----------


## t4nk

Mais putain, d'où tu vois une histoire de précommande ?

----------


## Wingi

Y'en a pas, mais on peut y relever une contradiction, en effet

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais dans une autre news, Boulon rappelle qu'il déconseille la précommande. Et j'avoue que je ne vois pas de différence entre précommander un jeu et financer un projet kickstarter, si ce n'est qu'on finance directement le développement d'un jeu. Dans les deux cas on est aveugle, le résultat n'est pas garanti.

----------


## Frite

> Je viens de recevoir le magazine ce matin. Concernant Divinity Original Sin, vous recommandez de le soutenir financièrement. N'est-ce pas contradictoire avec le fait de déconseiller les pré-commandes? Après tout rien ne garantit que ce sera un must have, juste un feeling que vous avez. 
> 
> Je ne vois pas la différence avec la pré-commande, si ce n'est le fait que financer un studio pour un projet "original" peut sembler plus "noble".





> Kenshironeo.
> Ken shi ro neo.
> k e n s h i r o n e o
> 
> kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo
> 
> Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.

----------


## Bah

> Non mais dans une autre news, Boulon rappelle qu'il déconseille la précommande. Et j'avoue que je ne vois pas de différence entre précommander un jeu et financer un projet kickstarter, si ce n'est qu'on finance directement le développement d'un jeu. Dans les deux cas on est aveugle, le résultat n'est pas garanti.


La réponse c'est que la préco et KS c'est pas du tout la même philosophie. Si pour toi c'est pareil, ça veut simplement dire qu'il ne faut pas que tu mettes des sous dans KS, tu seras déçu.

----------


## Euklif

> La réponse c'est que la préco et KS c'est pas du tout la même philosophie. Si pour toi c'est pareil, ça veut simplement dire qu'il ne faut pas que tu mettes des sous dans KS, tu seras déçu.


Dans le fond, le raisonnement n'est pas complètement à jeter : tu paies des promesses et dans les deux cas, elles peuvent ne pas être tenues. Y a même un système plus risqué que l'autre. J'ai pas lu le mag donc je sais pas comment c'est tourné mais sans les avertissements de rigueur (warning : mécénat, blabla), ça me paraitrait également un peu "étrange". A moins que d'autre(s) argument(s) soit avancé(s) (système économique, que sais-je).

----------


## Croaker

Quand CPC défend un KS, je rattache ça à la question sur l'évolution du jv. Ils se mouillent pour un truc qui correspond à un prise de risque (par le developpeur) bien loin de la politique habituelle des grands éditeurs, et qui leur plait dans leur immense subjectivité.

Ca consiste à dépasser le "bouh, les marketteux nous refourguent des jeux de merdes et des reboots de chier" pour avancer concrêtement. Et je pense que CPC, ils feraient pas ça à partir d'un simple pipotage façon diapo.

Après, c'est à chacun de voir avec ses moyens et son rapport au principe du crowd-funding.

----------


## Bah

> Dans le fond, le raisonnement n'est pas complètement à jeter : tu paies des promesses et dans les deux cas, elles peuvent ne pas être tenues. Y a même un système plus risqué que l'autre.


Tu paies des promesses, mais la philosophie de KS c'est que tu donnes dans l'espoir d'avoir un (bon) jeu qui n'existerait pas sans toi. La préco c'est acheter un truc qui existe déjà et qui n'a pas besoin que tu l'achètes à l'aveugle pour exister. Dans le premier cas, si tu donnes pas à KS le jeu ne sort pas, dans le deuxième si tu donnes pas à la préco le jeu sort quand même. C'est pas le même rapport risque/bénéfice (KS : gros risque, gros bénéfice; préco petit risque, aucun bénéfice). Il ne faut surtout pas que quelqu'un qui ne ressent pas la différence entre la préco et KS s'investisse dans KS, c'est la déconvenue quasi assurée.

----------


## Zepolak

> Il ne faut surtout pas que quelqu'un qui ne ressent pas la différence entre la préco et KS s'investisse dans KS, c'est la déconvenue quasi assurée.


Je pense que cette phrase mérite d'être mise en exergue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non mais dans une autre news, Boulon rappelle qu'il déconseille la précommande. Et j'avoue que je ne vois pas de différence entre précommander un jeu et financer un projet kickstarter, si ce n'est qu'on finance directement le développement d'un jeu. Dans les deux cas on est aveugle, le résultat n'est pas garanti.


Parce que nous on sait quels sont les bons jeux qui méritent de l'argent  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 13h26 ---------- Previous post was at 13h25 ----------




> Tu paies des promesses, mais la philosophie de KS c'est que tu donnes dans l'espoir d'avoir un (bon) jeu qui n'existerait pas sans toi. La préco c'est acheter un truc qui existe déjà et qui n'a pas besoin que tu l'achètes à l'aveugle pour exister. Dans le premier cas, si tu donnes pas à KS le jeu ne sort pas, dans le deuxième si tu donnes pas à la préco le jeu sort quand même. C'est pas le même rapport risque/bénéfice (KS : gros risque, gros bénéfice; préco petit risque, aucun bénéfice). Il ne faut surtout pas que quelqu'un qui ne ressent pas la différence entre la préco et KS s'investisse dans KS, c'est la déconvenue quasi assurée.


_Détenteur du savoir_
Vrai dit vrai.

----------


## Pierronamix

Vu que les éditeurs jugent de la viabilité des nouvelles licences sur les premières semaines de vente, on peut considérer que la préco est aussi un moyen de signaler l'intérêt pour le jeu.

Genre au hasard, si tous les tocards qu'ont achetés Mirror's Edge à 20€ et qui se paluchent dessus depuis l'avait acheté à sa sortie, on aurait une suite là.

Dans certains cas c'est aussi le seul moyen d'avoir le produit.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vu que les éditeurs jugent de la viabilité des nouvelles licences sur les premières semaines de vente, on peut considérer que la préco est aussi un moyen de signaler l'intérêt pour* l'awesome trailer et les previews Doritos*


Je trouve pas ça si positif, ça montre surtout que tu peux vendre n'importe quoi tant que le marketing fonctionne bien. Evidemment un jeu vraiment pourri collera une mauvaise réputation, mais comme la plupart du temps c'est du moyen/bof dans le pire des cas , les gens sont pas plus échaudés que ça...Après je ne connais pas le volume des précos et ce que ça représente sur les ventes totales. C'est peut être pas grand chose...

----------


## Pierronamix

> Je trouve pas ça si positif, ça montre surtout que tu peux vendre n'importe quoi tant que le marketing fonctionne bien. Evidemment un jeu vraiment pourri collera une mauvaise réputation, mais comme la plupart du temps c'est du moyen/bof, les gens sont pas plus échaudés que ça...


Ben ouais faut pas précommander n'importe quelle merde non plus, hein.

De la même façon que tu finances pas la première connasse venue qui veut faire un tour de l'Arkansas et te montrer ses seins sur Kickstarter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> De la même façon que tu finances pas la première connasse venue qui veut faire un tour de l'Arkansas et te montrer ses seins sur Kickstarter.


Et pourtant j'ai l'impression que c'est la connasse qui est le plus souvent précommandée... ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Les marketeux vont pleurer que si on préco pas on accord pas notre amour et notre confiance aux éditeurs et aux dévs, qu'on les juge comme des connards à la sortie, qu'on ne fait pas d'effort pour les licences qu'on aime, etc.

J'espère qu'un potentiel effondrement des précommandes obligera les éditeurs à saigner drastiquement leurs budgets pubs grotesques (enfin une baisse des coûts et des prix des jeux ?) et forcera les studios à être irréprochables à la sortie.

Non parce que les précommandes à la EA ou à la Warner, ça va bien trente secondes. Mais vu qu'ils trouvent de nouvelles astuces (les bundles "tant de préco = tant de bonus" calqués sur KS et le crowdfunding), et vu le carton en ce moment de ce genre de pratiques, je doute que ça change quelque chose.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Et pourtant j'ai l'impression que c'est la connasse qui est le plus souvent précommandée...


Comme sur Kickstarter, quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comme sur Kickstarter, quoi.


 :tired: 

Pas faux. L'humanité reste toujours aussi humaine.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Donne-moi ton adresse, je vais t'expliquer la vie à coups de barre cloutée.


Aux vues de ta dernière lose du jour, faudra déjà que t'arrive à me choper ma loute.  ::trollface::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Aux vues de ta dernière lose du jour, faudra déjà que t'arrive à me choper ma loute.


Fastoche, je te poursuivrais en mobylette.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Fastoche, je te poursuivrais en mobylette.


 :^_^: 

Gros sac.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Gros sac.


Même pas mal  :Cigare: 
J'préfère être un  épicurien qu'un putain de malade tout blanc qui bouffe du céleri toute la journée  :Cigare: 
On est pas des lapins mec, on est des loups  :Cigare:

----------


## Pierronamix

> Même pas mal 
> J'préfère être un  épicurien qu'un putain de malade tout blanc qui bouffe du céleri toute la journée 
> On est pas des lapins mec, on est des loups


T'inquiètes, je suis pas Vincent Delerm.  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

> Vu que les éditeurs jugent de la viabilité des nouvelles licences sur les premières semaines de vente, on peut considérer que la préco est aussi un moyen de signaler l'intérêt pour le jeu.
> .


Les premières semaines de vente ça laisse largement le temps de l'acheter après avoir lu un test.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les premières semaines de vente ça laisse largement le temps de l'acheter après *avoir lu un test.*


Quelle naïveté touchante  :Emo: 

Genre les gens lisent les tests...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Quelle naïveté touchante 
> 
> Genre les gens lisent les tests...


Les lecteurs de CPC, OUI.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les lecteurs de CPC, OUI.


Non mais nous c'est normal on est l'Elite  :Cigare: 




Bon ok moi c'est surtout pour les lapins rigolos.

----------


## DeadFish

Qui rédige les news pas _online_ ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Les rédacteurs.

----------


## DeadFish

Ça se tient.

----------


## ducon

> Les rédacteurs.


_Thank you Cap’tain Obvious._  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Les rédacteurs.


Avec exclusion totale de toutes formes de pigistes et assimilés?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question pour Maria : de mémoire quel serait le dernier jeu casual qu'elle ai trouvé très bien, en français (ma copine n'est pas du tout polytongue) ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Que pensez vous du projet britannique d'exonération fiscale à hauteur de 25% pour les jeux vidéo remplissant les critères demandés?
Soutiendriez-vous publiquement l'idée ou le projet d'une banque nationale ou européenne visant à financer le développement des jeux vidéo?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain c'est moi ou l'interview du mec de DICE est pleine de vide ?
Ca vient pas du rédacteur hein, mais à chaque question qui lui est posée j'ai l'impression que le mec fait de l'esquive digne d'un politicard. En finissant l'article je n'avais strictement rien appris sur BF4.
En gros ça va être plus mieux parce que ça va être plus mieux. D'habitude les interviews de dévs sont sympas mais là franchement...  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour être honnête, j'ai une des raisons principales pour laquelle on a passé cette interview. Parce qu'elle est déprimante.
C'est un sacré signal d'alerte pour la suite du jeu...

----------


## Dis Camion

Question :
Envisagez-vous la mise en place d'un système de parrainage si on arrive à faire abonner des gens à votre magazine?
Je suis en pleine entreprise de persuasion concernant deux de mes collègues de taf... et j'aimerais beaucoup avoir un T-shirt, un mug ou des photos dédicacées de la rédac en tenue intimiste.

C'est possible ça?

----------


## xapatan

Une petite question qui a sûrement déjà été abordée :

C'est envisageable de voir arriver un jour des abos groupés du genre :

cpc + hors série

cpc + hardware

cpc + HS + hardware

Voir un abo @si + cpc ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Je sais que le titre est vieux mais pourriez-vous faire un jour une petite rétrospective sur Vagrant Story? Un excellent RPG dont j'ai longtemps espéré, en vain, une suite.

----------


## Djal

> Pour être honnête, j'ai une des raisons principales pour laquelle on a passé cette interview. Parce qu'elle est déprimante.
> C'est un sacré signal d'alerte pour la suite du jeu...


T'aurais dû mettre un disclaimer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, justement.
Les gars s'y attendent pas et, là, ils ressentent vraiment ce qu'on a ressenti pendant la présentation.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je comprends la critique pour la campagne solo qui est là pour rameuter les foules, mais en même temps, ça peut se comprendre, qu'est-ce qu'un jeu triple A sans mode solo?

----------


## Frypolar

> Tain c'est moi ou l'interview du mec de DICE est pleine de vide ?
> Ca vient pas du rédacteur hein, mais à chaque question qui lui est posée j'ai l'impression que le mec fait de l'esquive digne d'un politicard. En finissant l'article je n'avais strictement rien appris sur BF4.
> En gros ça va être plus mieux parce que ça va être plus mieux. D'habitude les interviews de dévs sont sympas mais là franchement...


Je n’ai pas encore lu l’interview, est-ce qu’ils évoquent une amélioration du netcode pourri des BF ?

Si ce n’est pas le cas, est-ce que vous pensez le faire dans une prochaine interview ? Juste pour voir sa réaction.

----------


## Bah

> qu'est-ce qu'un jeu triple A sans mode solo?


TF2

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan, justement.
> Les gars s'y attendent pas et, là, ils ressentent vraiment ce qu'on a ressenti pendant la présentation.


Ouais mais vous on vous paye pour souffrir.
Et nous on vous file des sous pour souffrir  :tired: 


---------- Post added at 15h16 ---------- Previous post was at 15h16 ----------




> Je comprends la critique pour la campagne solo qui est là pour rameuter les foules, mais en même temps, ça peut se comprendre, qu'est-ce qu'un jeu triple A sans mode solo?


Un jeu triple A multijoueur ?

---------- Post added at 15h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h16 ----------




> Je n’ai pas encore lu l’interview, est-ce qu’ils évoquent une amélioration du netcode pourri des BF ?


Ils évoquent plein d'améliorations, mais à part la campagne solo encore plus intense et poignante, j'ai rien retenu.
Ah si, graphiquementça devrait être mieux. Super.

----------


## kenshironeo

Et ça reste un divertissement sympa, mais ce n'est pas assez pour bien des joueurs. Avec l'arrivée de  la playsation, le jeu a pris une toute autre dimension et l'ère des jeux à histoire a pu véritablement commencer, prendre toute son ampleur. Il est évident que sin on achète un FPS AAA, c'est pour avoir du sang, des larmes et de l'émotion, un soldat qui à lui seul en bat des centaines.
 Après je reconnais volontiers que tout ceci est outrancier. Mais je pense aussi qu'il n'ya pas de honte à aimer de temps en temps l'outrancier.

En plus, un jeu purement multijoueurs est un jeu potentiellement plus frustrant qu'un jeu avec une option solo, parce que sa courbe d'apprentissage va forcément être plus longue, et que le multi est généralement plus frustrant que le solo(communauté à supporter, problèmes en ligne, mais aussi nécessité d'avoir du skill)

Avec le solo, on a une option spectacle détente qui reste sympathique.

----------


## Raymonde

> Avec l'arrivée de  la playsation, le jeu a pris une toute autre dimension et l'ère des jeux à histoire a pu véritablement commencer, prendre toute son ampleur.


Je me contrôle je me contrôle ....

_So Ruff, So Tuff Out here baby♪♪
So Ruff, So Tuff Out here baby ♪♫♪_

----------


## Flad

> Avec l'arrivée de  la playsation, le jeu a pris une toute autre dimension et l'ère des jeux à histoire a pu véritablement commencer


 :tired:  ::huh::  ::O: 

 :^_^:

----------


## LaVaBo

Généralement, faire des généralités, c'est faire des approximations qui seront forcément presque toujours fausses, c'est évident.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais c'est sérieux, avec la Playstation c'est la consécration de la 3d, tu as Metal Gear, les grands final fantasy et tout une floppée de bons rpg ou jeux d'actions. Et c'est aussi à partir de l'ère de la PSX que se sont développées les cinématiques. Il ya un monde entre la SEGA 16 bits et la PSX^^

D'ailleurs c'est un truc que je regrette un peu, à l'époque la cinématique d'intro c'était presque sacré dans pas mal de jeux, aujourd'hui je trouve les cinématiques souvent moins travaillées  ::(:

----------


## Raymonde

aaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Koma

Je viens de lire avec surprise que l'an prochain, le DLC gratuit de la fin de Mass Effect 3 sera retiré des serveurs EA. En gros, fin 2014, ceux qui ne l'auront pas téléchargé l'auront dans le baba.

Je me suis récemment mis à Origin, et j'ai été étonné de l'offre relativement succincte de l'éditeur, qui ne met en ligne que ses derniers jeux et ses grosses licences, ne proposant plus de jeux vieux de plus de quelques années. J'ai été aussi choqué par la profusion de DLC dans chaque titre et leurs pris relativement coûteux. Et par le fait qu'à chaque fois qu'on accepte un CLUA d'EA, on accepter que l'éditeur se réserve le droit de supprimer toutes les fonctionnalités online d'un jeu quand ils veulent, et par extension son accès (si le jeu nécessite du online permanent).

Entre tout ça et les articles de Grand Maitre B, notamment vis à vis de Steam et de la Cour de justice Européenne, pensez-vous réaliser un hors-série dédié à la distribution digitale des jeux, qui remplace lentement mais surement la physique ? Genre un mag mettant en lumière droits des consommateurs, clients de DL, DRM, éditeurs et distributeurs plutôt que des reviews ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Avec l'arrivée de  la playsation, le jeu a pris une toute autre dimension et l'ère des jeux à histoire a pu véritablement commencer, prendre toute son ampleur. Il est évident que sin on achète un FPS AAA, c'est pour avoir du sang, des larmes et de l'émotion, un soldat qui à lui seul en bat des centaines.


Il est surtout évident que tu as le droit d'avoir les opinions que tu as.

Par contre, euh... 

Il ne faut pas être trop surpris si les gens se moquent. Parce qu'en l'occurence je trouve ton affirmation pour le moins complétement fausse. Au point que les bras m'en tombe.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Il est surtout évident que tu as le droit d'avoir les opinions que tu as.
> 
> Par contre, euh... 
> 
> Il ne faut pas être trop surpris si les gens se moquent. Parce qu'en l'occurence je trouve ton affirmation pour le moins complétement fausse. Au point que les bras m'en tombe.





> Kenshironeo.
> Ken shi ro neo.
> k e n s h i r o n e o
> 
> kk ee nn ss hh ii rr oo nn ee oo
> 
> Ke en ns sh hi ir ro on ne eo o.


Zepolak, ce besoin de faire des phrases ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je me contrôle je me contrôle ....
> 
> _So Ruff, So Tuff Out here baby♪♪
> So Ruff, So Tuff Out here baby ♪♫♪_


Pourquoi ?
Lâche ta haine !!! Défoule-toi !!! Explose des têtes !!!



:yakidoo:


Sinon une vraie question sérieuse: dans le dernier Cpc vous recausez un peu de Dead State. A quand une visite chez les Mitsoda ou une interview pour leurs tirer quelques infos ultra-confidentielles ?

----------


## JPKoffe

A quand un jeu flash (ou html5) avec des lapins ?

----------


## Draxx

> Et ça reste un divertissement sympa, mais ce n'est pas assez pour bien des joueurs. Avec l'arrivée de  la playsation, le jeu a pris une toute autre dimension et l'ère des jeux à histoire a pu véritablement commencer, prendre toute son ampleur. Il est évident que sin on achète un FPS AAA, c'est pour avoir du sang, des larmes et de l'émotion, un soldat qui à lui seul en bat des centaines.
>  Après je reconnais volontiers que tout ceci est outrancier. Mais je pense aussi qu'il n'ya pas de honte à aimer de temps en temps l'outrancier.
> 
> En plus, un jeu purement multijoueurs est un jeu potentiellement plus frustrant qu'un jeu avec une option solo, parce que sa courbe d'apprentissage va forcément être plus longue, et que le multi est généralement plus frustrant que le solo(communauté à supporter, problèmes en ligne, mais aussi nécessité d'avoir du skill)
> 
> Avec le solo, on a une option spectacle détente qui reste sympathique.


Tant de bullshit en un seul post

----------


## kenshironeo

Tout aujourd'hui nous conditionne pour vouloir de l'épique. Des explosions à la chaîne, des musiques orchestrales, tout ce que dénonce l'article sur Battlefield 4 est pertinent. Mon parti pris, c'est juste que ce n'est pas forcément mauvais et qu'on peut même aimer ou adorer cela. Autrement pourquoi CoD se vend autant? 

Je ne raisonne peut-être pas comme vous mais la plupart du temps quand je cherche un jeu, je veux à la fois m'amuser mais aussi découvrir une histoire, même bancale. Même si elle tient en quelques lignes. The Binding of Isaac est surtout apprécié pour son gameplay mais il a une histoire sympathique. Même super meat boy a une petite histoire.

Concernant ce que je dis sur la PSX, je le crois vraiment parce que c'est vraiment à partir de là que j'ai entendu parler des "histoires" des jeux à proprement parler, de la mise en scène, des idées... La PSX est la console qui a fait le plus de bien au jeu vidéo.

----------


## Raymonde

Quelqu'un de vraiment très fort est derrière tout ça

----------


## Aulren

> Tout aujourd'hui nous conditionne pour vouloir de l'épique. Des explosions à la chaîne, des musiques orchestrales, tout ce que dénonce l'article sur Battlefield 4 est pertinent. Mon parti pris, c'est juste que ce n'est pas forcément mauvais et qu'on peut même aimer ou adorer cela. Autrement pourquoi CoD se vend autant? 
> 
> Je ne raisonne peut-être pas comme vous mais la plupart du temps quand je cherche un jeu, je veux à la fois m'amuser mais aussi découvrir une histoire, même bancale. Même si elle tient en quelques lignes. The Binding of Isaac est surtout apprécié pour son gameplay mais il a une histoire sympathique. Même super meat boy a une petite histoire.
> 
> Concernant ce que je dis sur la PSX, je le crois vraiment parce que c'est vraiment à partir de là que j'ai entendu parler des "histoires" des jeux à proprement parler, de la mise en scène, des idées... La PSX est la console qui a fait le plus de bien au jeu vidéo.


Voudrais-tu faire un enfant @Maurice Lapon ?

----------


## Tomaka17

Bon je me dévoue.




> Tout aujourd'hui nous conditionne pour vouloir de l'épique. Des explosions à la chaîne, des musiques orchestrales, tout ce que dénonce l'article sur Battlefield 4 est pertinent. Mon parti pris, c'est juste que ce n'est pas forcément mauvais et qu'on peut même aimer ou adorer cela. Autrement pourquoi CoD se vend autant?


À cause du multi.




> Concernant ce que je dis sur la PSX, je le crois vraiment parce que c'est vraiment à partir de là que j'ai entendu parler des "histoires" des jeux à proprement parler, de la mise en scène, des idées... La PSX est la console qui a fait le plus de bien au jeu vidéo.


Les jeux d'aventure sur Amiga/Atari type Monkey Island et les RPG sur SNES, ils puent ?

----------


## Croaker

> Concernant ce que je dis sur la PSX, je le crois vraiment parce que c'est vraiment à partir de là que j'ai entendu parler des "histoires" des jeux à proprement parler, de la mise en scène, des idées... La PSX est la console qui a fait le plus de bien au jeu vidéo.


Ca c'est une vraie question que tu poses là quand même, est-ce qu'il y a une console qui a fait du bien au jeu vidéo ? A part l'Amiga ?  ::ninja:: 

e: je pensais pas être grillé en invoquant l'Amiga à c't'heure.

Kenshironeo, tu es au courant que la PSX n'est pas le premier truc avec un lecteur de CDROM ? Que le CD-I a existé (Lost Eden ?)

----------


## Dis Camion

> Ca c'est une vraie question que tu poses là quand même, est-ce qu'il y a une console qui a fait du bien au jeu vidéo ? A part l'Amiga ? 
> 
> e: je pensais pas être grillé en invoquant l'Amiga à c't'heure.
> 
> Kenshironeo, tu es au courant que la PSX n'est pas le premier truc avec un lecteur de CDROM ? Que le CD-I a existé (Lost Eden ?)


La Neo-Geo. Arcade feeling  :Bave:  J'allais tout le temps squatter chez un pote dont les parents étaient suffisamment fortunés pour pouvoir lui payer des jeux sans manger des pâtes pendant 1 mois  ::|:

----------


## kenshironeo

Selon certaines études, 70% des joueurs de COD délaissent le jeu après avoir fini le solo.

Alors pourquoi je prends la PSX pour référence: je l'idéalise peut-être parce que ça a été ma première console de salon, mais c'est vraiment à partie de la PSX que j'ai de plus en plus vu des gens autour d emoi s'intéresser aux jeux vidéo.  D'accord y a eu des jeux d'aventure sur AMIGA ou SNES, mais la PSX c'est vraiment de l'aventure proposée au grand public, et c'est vraiment le moment où le jeu vidéo devient spectaculaire. C'est l'arrivée de la cinématographie dans le jeu vidéo...

Enfin je le vois comme ça perso^^

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Moi je dis, Monsieur.

----------


## Chan

Après ces mots un génocide de plus de 20 années de jeux vidéo se produisit.

----------


## Flad

lol c ki kenshi ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Selon certaines études, 70% des joueurs de COD délaissent le jeu après avoir fini le solo.
> 
> Alors pourquoi je prends la PSX pour référence: je l'idéalise peut-être parce que ça a été ma première console de salon, mais c'est vraiment à partie de la PSX que j'ai de plus en plus vu des gens autour d emoi s'intéresser aux jeux vidéo.  D'accord y a eu des jeux d'aventure sur AMIGA ou SNES, mais la PSX c'est vraiment de l'aventure proposée au grand public, et c'est vraiment le moment où le jeu vidéo devient spectaculaire. C'est l'arrivée de la cinématographie dans le jeu vidéo...
> 
> Enfin je le vois comme ça perso^^


Accès au grand public et moyens techniques permettant du faire du JV façon cinéma n'a rien avoir avec le fait d'avoir une bonne histoire.

Les RPG texte sur DOS début 80's pouvaient avoir d'excellentes histoires.

----------


## DeadFish

> Les RPG texte sur DOS début 80's pouvaient avoir d'excellentes histoires.


Mensonge. C'est David Cage qui a inventé les histoires. Tout plein d'histoire remplies d'émotions.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Albi33

> Selon certaines études, 70% des joueurs de COD délaissent le jeu après avoir fini le solo.
> 
> Alors pourquoi je prends la PSX pour référence: je l'idéalise peut-être parce que ça a été ma première console de salon, mais c'est vraiment à partie de la PSX que j'ai de plus en plus vu des gens autour d emoi s'intéresser aux jeux vidéo.  D'accord y a eu des jeux d'aventure sur AMIGA ou SNES, mais la PSX c'est vraiment de l'aventure proposée au grand public, et c'est vraiment le moment où le jeu vidéo devient spectaculaire. C'est l'arrivée de la cinématographie dans le jeu vidéo...
> 
> Enfin je le vois comme ça perso^^


Même sans parler des RPG texte, avant la PS1 sur PC y'avait quand même des jeux comme Warcraft Orcs & Humans ET Warcraft 2 (avec déjà des "cinématiques").

Dans les jeux à grand spectacle on a eu Heretic, Doom 1 et 2 puis Descent en 95. Y'avait aussi le premier Heroes of might and magic. 

On a eu aussi le FFVI qui est sorti sur NES (et oui, un des meilleurs FF, série que tu cites en exemples des "jeux révolutionnés grâce à la PS1").

Tout ça sans même évoquer les jeux d'aventure qui étaient un peu à leur apogée à cette époque.

----------


## kenshironeo

Mais ces moyens techniques peuvent leur donner vie et les matérialiser, pour rendre un peu plus proches les portes du rêve.

Je dis pas que la technologie fait tout, elle est au service des idées avant tout. Mais il faut aussi reconnaître qu'elle a beaucoup apporté. Avec la technologie acutelle on peut matérialiser quantité d'univers de mondes, et leur donner vie.

Alors ok, certains diront que l'imagination peut très bien faire cela, mais c'est du jeu vidéo et donc du visuel.

Battlefield= un jeu de guerre= faut un héros qui poutre les gus en face, , et qu'il tronçonne à la mitrailleuse des hordes de soldat avec la même facilité que Charlemagne pourfendant l'adversaire dans la chanson de Roland.

Vous trouvez tout cela outrancier, mais si on reprendre les épopées, vous verrez que celle-ci sont tout autant ouranciers: guerriers tranchés en deux en même temps que leur cheval, périssant d'une crise cardiaque rien qu'en entendant les cris de fureur des héros au combat.

CoD et Battlefield ne font que transposer cela dans un contexte moderne.Comparaison que j'utilise souvent et qui paraît sans doute outrancière et grossière, mais jouer à un jeu AAA, c'est souvent se transformer en un super sayan= tout ce qui est autour de toi explose.

On trouve pas fin de pouvoir nettoyer un secteur en déclenchant une frappe aérienne, mais c'est le but: ça permet de se sentir comme le président dans Independance Day quand il appuie sur le bouton pour faire sauter la tronche des aliens;ça fait partie du power fantasy.
Le FPS, c'est l'un des genre les plus appropriés à cette démesure permanente. First person shooter= mon regard tue, je suis tout puissant.

----------


## Aulren

SI on change 11 lettres à kenshiroploplo ça fait bobby kotick.

Coïncidence, je ne crois pas !

----------


## Anon26492

> jouer à un jeu AAA, c'est souvent se transformer en un super sayan= tout ce qui est autour de toi explose.


Dibs sur la signature.

----------


## Albi33

> Dibs sur la signature.


En fait il joue à COD là:

----------


## Anon26492

> En fait il joue à COD là:


_Hey, Miguel, fallait pas manger mexicain hier !_

----------


## lordsupra

Le multimessie. 
Le trolleur ultime. 

Tant
De
Puissance

----------


## Raymonde

> ça permet de se sentir comme le président d'en Independance Day qu'en il appuie sur le bouton pour faire sauter la tronche des aliens;ça fait partie du power fantasy.



J'y crois plus du tout  ::(:

----------


## kenshironeo

Pourtant c'est bien comme cela que fonctionne les gros blockbusters que sont des jeux comme Call of Duty. Le FPS existe avant tout pour donner un sentiment de puissance au jour, c'est du moins mon postulat. Et c'est le cas pour pas mal de jeux.

----------


## Euklif

C'est pas rigolo. Prend exemple sur Sk-flown. Ou rendez nous Poireau bordel :/

----------


## Nirm

> Alors pourquoi je prends la PSX pour référence: je l'idéalise peut-être parce que ça a été ma première console de salon, mais c'est vraiment à partie de la PSX que j'ai *découvert les jeux vidéos.*
> 
> Enfin je le vois comme ça perso^^


Fixed.

Tu inverses le truc en fait.
Avoir ta 1ère console de salon (la PSX) t'a amené dans ce monde et au lieu de dire "j'ai découvert toussa, toussa", tu soutiens que rien n'existait avant ou du moins que c'était à la marge, confidentiel, etc...  :tired: 

En tout cas, c'est ce que je comprends en lisant tes posts.

----------


## kenshironeo

Avant j'ai eu un Amstrad, puis une gameboy pocket^^

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Kenshironeo, tu es ce qui est arrivé de meilleur au jeu vidéo depuis Damien Croze.

----------


## Da-Soth

Je connaissais pas.

 ::O:

----------


## TheProjectHate

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/57738a9...e948a3f013.jpg


 ::XD::  Dis, c'est sous copyright ou je pourrais la réutiliser un jour ?




> Moi je dis, Monsieur.


Pas mieux.

----------


## Anton

> Dis, c'est sous copyright ou je pourrais la réutiliser un jour ?


En version animée :

----------


## Nirm

> *Avant* j'ai eu un Amstrad, puis une gameboy pocket^^


Avant quoi?
De découvrir les JV? :runninggag:

----------


## kenshironeo

J'avais pas mal de jeux sur Amstrad, Robocop, Batman en 2d iso, Arkanoid, Galvan et tant d'autres... Dont des RPG  à texte, comme les SRAM  ou le passager du temps.

----------


## Flad

C'est mal.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Concernant ce que je dis sur la PSX, je le crois vraiment parce que c'est vraiment à partir de là que j'ai entendu parler des "histoires" des jeux à proprement parler, de la mise en scène, des idées... La PSX est la console qui a fait le plus de bien au jeu vidéo.

----------


## Bah

Ben quoi, pourquoi vous faisez les surpris ? C'est exactement comme la BD. C'est cette nouvelle technologie qui a permis au livre d'enfin développer la notion d'histoires.

----------


## znokiss

> Concernant ce que *je* dis sur la PSX, *je* le crois vraiment parce que c'est vraiment à partir de là que *j'*ai entendu parler des "histoires" des jeux à proprement parler, de la mise en scène, des idées... La PSX est la console qui a fait le plus de bien au jeu vidéo.


Au début, tu explique *ton* ressenti perso, *ton* vécu, *ton* expérience. D'accord. Par contre, tu en tires ensuite une généralité complètement erronée que tu assène et soutien de ton gentil air candide. Faut pas t'étonner que les gens sursautent ensuite.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben quoi, pourquoi vous faisez les surpris ? C'est exactement comme la BD. C'est cette nouvelle technologie qui a permis au livre d'enfin développer la notion d'histoires.


Notamment à travers les fameuses collections des "Fonctionnaires" ou des "blondes".
De grands instants d'émotions lacrymales.

----------


## kenshironeo

En dehors demoi j'ai vu pas mal de gens autour de moi commencer à dire que les jeux ressemblaient à des films, c'est vraiment à partir de cemoment là que ce genre de remarques à commençer à se multiplier. Il ya quand même un monde entre la playstation et la génération précédente de consoles^^.

Alors oui, qu'il y ait eu des choses sur le PC d'accord, mais c'est le PC quoi. C'est pas ce qui faisait la une quand Gameone vivait ses premières années. On parlait surtout des jeux PSX, un peu des autres consoles, et un peu des jeux PC.
Que les jeux pc aient fait des choses oui, mais à ton avis, qu'est-ce que le grand public retient, la confidentialité de quelques jeux pc, ou la gamme de jeux de la première console à avoir dépassé les 100 millions de vente?

Ce qui compte avant tout c'est ce qui occupe le devant des écrans, et dans le domaine de l'évolution du jeu vers quelque chose de plus cinématographique, à mon avis c'est la PSX qui a occupé tout le devant de la scène.

----------


## Norback

Il y a une nuance entre ce que peut penser le grand public que tu peux côtoyer et la réalité: tu parle de coté cinématographique, regarde Dragon's Lair (1983).
Et pour info, la première console a avoir dépassé les 100 millions de vente, c'est la gameboy...

----------


## kenshironeo

Je crois qu'on obtient ce chiffre en additionnant les chiffres de la console d'origine et ceux de la gameboy color. Mais en tout cas c'est la première console de salon à dépasser les 100 millions.

D'accord pour Dragon Lair, mais  est-ce que c'est un jeu que le joueur moyen a pu ranger dans son placard ? Un progrès dans un loisir comme le jeu vidéo, ça n'a de sens que quand ça touche le grand public.
Histoirquement oui, Dragon Lair a été un des premiers, mais commercialement, les jeux cinématographiques se vendant par millions sont surtout apparu à l'ère de la psx.

----------


## fougny

> Je crois qu'on obtient ce chiffre en additionnant les chiffres d ela console d'origine et ceux de la gameboy color. Mais en tout cas c'est la première console de salon à dépasser les 100 millions.


Et c'est, bien sur, un gage de qualité...

----------


## Croaker

Faudra m'expliquer le rapport entre le nombre de consoles et la qualité du jeu. Ou alors il faut indexer la qualité sur les ventes et dans ce cas CoD est un chef d'oeuv... oh wait.

----------


## Koma

> En dehors demoi j'ai vu pas mal de gens autour de moi commencer à dire que les jeux ressemblaient à des films, c'est vraiment à partir de cemoment là que ce genre de remarques à commençer à se multiplier. Il ya quand même un monde entre la playstation et la génération précédente de consoles^^.
> 
> Alors oui, qu'il y ait eu des choses sur le PC d'accord, mais c'est le PC quoi. C'est pas ce qui faisait la une quand Gameone vivait ses premières années. On parlait surtout des jeux PSX, un peu des autres consoles, et un peu des jeux PC.
> Que les jeux pc aient fait des choses oui, mais à ton avis, qu'est-ce que le grand public retient, la confidentialité de quelques jeux pc, ou la gamme de jeux de la première console à avoir dépassé les 100 millions de vente?
> 
> Ce qui compte avant tout c'est ce qui occupe le devant des écrans, et dans le domaine de l'évolution du jeu vers quelque chose de plus cinématographique, à mon avis c'est la PSX qui a occupé tout le devant de la scène.


Le PC coûtait plus cher à l'époque, t'étais un rupin ou un vrai nerd si tu avais, pour autre chose que le boulot, une machine puissante à l'époque. Alors qu'une console de jeu se branche et se joue immédiatement sur la TV, la "star" de tout logement moyen dont la config tourne autour. C'est bien plus facile à imprimer dans les mentalités du grand public consommateur.

Personnellement, mes premiers émois n'étaient ni sur PSX ni sur console de salon, sauf Sonic, qui a été mon premier jeu console.

Là encore, j'ai plus de souvenirs sur la Megadrive que sur la PSX, console coûteuse que je n'avais pas à l'époque (et j'ai à peine 3 ans de plus que toi, donc génération similaire) et j'ai surtout des souvenirs sur PC. Quand les copains jouaient à Tobal ou Crash Bandicoot j'étais sur Duke 3D et Alerte Rouge.

C'est la 3D qui te laisse cette impression, parce qu'avant la PSX, on avait peu de jeux 3D alors que sur PC ça existait depuis des années. 

Le haut succès de la console combinée aux années 1996 et 1997 (Resident Evil + Metal Gear Solid + FF7 + Gran Turismo).

----------


## Albi33

> Je crois qu'on obtient ce chiffre en additionnant les chiffres de la console d'origine et ceux de la gameboy color. Mais en tout cas c'est la première console de salon à dépasser les 100 millions.
> 
> D'accord pour Dragon Lair, mais  est-ce que c'est un jeu que le joueur moyen a pu ranger dans son placard ? Un progrès dans un loisir comme le jeu vidéo, ça n'a de sens que quand ça touche le grand public.
> Histoirquement oui, Dragon Lair a été un des premiers, mais commercialement, les jeux cinématographiques se vendant par millions sont surtout apparu à l'ère de la psx.


Myst, jeu cinématographique sorti sur PC en 93 s'est vendu à 6M d'exemplaires. Son record a été battu par les SIMS, 7 ans plus tard  ::lol::

----------


## Raymonde

A la fin, il ne vous croira pas vous savez  ::happy2::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Dis, c'est sous copyright ou je pourrais la réutiliser un jour ?


A tes risques et périls, c'est copyrighté par l'internet.

----------


## Raymonde



----------


## Anon26492

Débattre avec kenshironeo , c'est comme vouloir tuer un âne à coup de figues molles  :ouaiouai:

----------


## kenshironeo

Ok, j'ai peut être un peu exagéré pour le coup, mais c'est vrai que j'ai été aveuglé pa rmon ressenti personnel et le choc qu'a été pour moi la psx. Je n'avais pas vraiment vu de 3D avant.

----------


## Anon26492

PS, pas PSX, noobs :vieuxcon:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> De la même façon que tu finances pas la première connasse venue qui veut faire un tour de l'Arkansas et te montrer ses seins sur Kickstarter.


Heuu... Merde. Y a moyen d'annuler son don ?




> Genre les gens lisent les tests...


J'en connais pas mal effectivement qui achètent machinalement les suites, addons, DLC.
Même quand j'essaye de les mettre en garde, de leur dire d'attendre 2 mois qu'il vont forcément baisser son prix.
Rien à faire.




> Avec l'arrivée de  la playsation, le jeu a pris une toute autre dimension et l'ère des jeux à histoire a pu véritablement commencer, prendre toute son ampleur.


 ::O: 




> Non mais c'est sérieux, avec la Playstation c'est la consécration de la 3d, tu as *Metal Gear*, les grands *final fantasy* et tout une floppée de bons *rpg* ou jeux d'actions.


 :tired: 
On va dire que c'est une question de goût, faut aimer le japonais.




> D'ailleurs c'est un truc que je regrette un peu, à l'époque la cinématique d'intro c'était presque sacré dans pas mal de jeux, aujourd'hui je trouve les cinématiques souvent moins travaillées


Je les préfère justement, parce qu'elles utilisent généralement le moteur de jeu, ce qui nous laisse dans l'ambiance.
On ne passe plus d'une scène jeu video à une cinématique en images de synthèse qui ne ressemble en rien au jeu.

De plus ça permet également d'utiliser le héro durant la cinématique quand on peut les personnaliser.




> Alors oui, qu'il y ait eu des choses sur le PC d'accord, mais c'est le PC quoi. C'est pas ce qui faisait la une quand Gameone vivait ses premières années. On parlait surtout des jeux PSX, un peu des autres consoles, et un peu des jeux PC.


Aaaah ben voila. Si ta référence c'est gameone d'accord. C'est comme si tu parlais du Journal des JV sur canal. Je comprends mieux.

Sinon en mag' papier j'ai toujours eu tout ce qu'il fallait en info sur CPC, A500, ST, PC...

----------


## Koma

> PS, pas PSX, noobs :vieuxcon:


Si. PSX.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour le prochain numéro, est-ce qu'on aura du lourd? A part le stand alone de Far Cry, ya aucun AAA digne de ce nom avant Metro Last light qui sort le 17.

----------


## Molina

_Non non, notre prochain numéro sera merdique et sans intérêt, d'ailleurs si j'étais pas rédacteur dans ce journal je crois même que je ne l’achèterais pas._ 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Débattre avec kenshironeo , c'est comme vouloir tuer un âne à coup de figues molles


Il y a surtout beaucoup plus de gens qui ne postent que pour se foutre de sa gueule, plutôt que pour débattre, alors qu'il fait l'effort de posts clairs et construits. Mais bon c'est permis puisque c'est Boulon qui a donné l'exemple.

----------


## Raymonde

> Il y a surtout beaucoup plus de gens qui ne postent que pour se foutre de sa gueule, plutôt que pour débattre, alors qu'il fait l'effort de posts clairs et construits. Mais bon c'est permis puisque c'est Boulon qui a donné l'exemple.


Le problème c'est qu'il esquive totalement toute tentative de dialogue, à une ou deux exceptions près. Ah et il ne comprend généralement autre chose que ce que tu cherchers à lui dire, même si tu essaies d'être le plus clair possible.

Mais je suis d'accord le bashage systématique c'est pas top.

---------- Post added at 17h02 ---------- Previous post was at 17h01 ----------




> Il y a surtout beaucoup plus de gens qui ne postent que pour se foutre de sa gueule, plutôt que pour débattre, alors qu'il fait l'effort de posts clairs et construits. Mais bon c'est permis puisque c'est Boulon qui a donné l'exemple.


Il y a aussi que sa citation invite largement au foutage de gueule  ::happy2::

----------


## Koma

Quand je vois la violence du bashing de la communauté et vu mon caractère ultra naïf (que je sais jamais quand on me vanne ou pas  ::ninja:: ), Kenshironeo c'est mon rayon de soleil sur ce forum. Si un jour les canards se retrouvent tous aux portes du paradis et de l'enfer, je me fais pas de doutes sur qui Saint Pierre choisira pour l'access V.I.P  :B): 




> Pour le prochain numéro, est-ce qu'on aura du lourd? A part le stand alone de Far Cry, ya aucun AAA digne de ce nom avant Metro Last light qui sort le 17.


Si t'as une console y'a Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, et Dead Island Riptide pour tout le monde quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Pour le prochain numéro, est-ce qu'on aura du lourd? A part le stand alone de Far Cry*, ya aucun AAA* digne de ce nom avant Metro Last light qui sort le 17.


A noter qu'aucun AAA ne signifie pas aucun jeu intéressant...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Si un jour les canards se retrouvent tous aux portes du paradis et de l'enfer, je me fais pas de doutes sur qui Saint Pierre choisira pour l'access V.I.P


Moi bien sûr. Ça me ferait bien chier de faire le Père la Morale pour que dalle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Il y a surtout beaucoup plus de gens qui ne postent que pour se foutre de sa gueule, plutôt que pour débattre, alors qu'il fait l'effort de posts clairs et construits. Mais bon c'est permis puisque c'est Boulon qui a donné l'exemple.


Tu sais, ça fait longtemps que des gens tentent de débattre avec, pas seulement 3 jours...Au bout d'un moment on laisse tomber.

---------- Post added at 16h13 ---------- Previous post was at 16h12 ----------






> Moi bien sûr. Ça me ferait bien chier de faire le Père la Morale pour que dalle.


Perdu. Tu calcules pour ton accès au Paradis -> hypocrisie -> Enfer.

----------


## t4nk

> Si. PSX.


Non non non.

----------


## Koma

Bah si. La plésstéchieune, on l'appelait pé-haisse-ixe à l'époque  ::ninja::  . Même si y'avait une dénomination PSX au Japon pour une édition spéciale.

Mais mes potes et moi on disait tous PSX ou N64. On s'est mis à utiliser PSOne pour parler de la petite toute boudinée, mais la veille grosse bertha grise, c'était la PSX  ::lol::

----------


## kenshironeo

> A noter qu'aucun AAA ne signifie pas aucun jeu intéressant...


Bien entendu, je ne dis pas le contraire, simplement on peut imaginer que le nombre de pages accordé aux gros titres va être plus important ou que ces derniers sont plus attendus :;): 
Et je demandais car en ce moment j'ai du mal à trouver des titres AAA qui me captivent. Je ne sais pas ce que va donner le prochain Splinter Cell, Dead Space 3 a été une déceptiion,absolution aussi... J'attends de voir un titre qui me prendra aux tripes^^

----------


## t4nk

> Bah si.


Non, à l'origine elle s'appelait simplement PS. À l'arrivée de je sais-sais-plus-quel-modèle (la 2 ou la mini ou une autre merde du genre), la PS a été renommée PSX pour éviter les quiproquos.

----------


## yopa

> Non, à l'origine elle s'appelait simplement PS. À l'arrivée de je sais-sais-plus-quel-modèle (la 2 ou la mini ou une autre merde du genre), la PS a été renommée PSX pour éviter les quiproquos.


A priori  PSX  =/= Playstation.

----------


## Tomaka17

A priori, lors de l'apparition de la PSOne (qui est une version de la Playstation re-designée), et comme la PS2 allait sortir dans pas longtemps, les gens ont commencé à appeler la Playstation originale par le nom "PSX" afin de clarifier les choses, tout simplement car c'était le nom de la Playstation pendant sa phase de développement interne chez Sony.

Plus tard, Sony a foutu la merde en sortant une console à part au Japon qui s'appelle vraiment PSX.
Sauf qu'en Europe et aux US personne ne connaît cette PSX là. Pour nous quand on dit PSX ça veut dire la toute première Playstation, tout comme PATA et ATA par exemple.

----------


## t4nk

Merci Tomaka, c'est exactement ça.

----------


## Scorbut

Avant même l'apparition de la PSone, le terme PSX était utilisé. Il était même utilisé dès la sortie de la console.

----------


## t4nk

PSone et PS (surnommée PSX, donc) sont deux modèles différents. Le premier étant plus jeune de quelques années;

----------


## Koma

> Avant même l'apparition de la PSone, le terme PSX était utilisé. Il était même utilisé dès la sortie de la console.


Oui, voilà, merci. Au final, ça ne change rien au fait qu'ici, PSX = playstation 1

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Station de jeux X ça sonne quand même louche  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Qu'est ce que tu crois, qu'à la base la Dualshock vibrante c'était pour "l'immersion"  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## DeadFish

Arrêtez de parler de consoles, vous faites fuir les honnêtes gens.

----------


## Croaker

> Si t'as une console y'a Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen, et Dead Island Riptide pour tout le monde quand même


Je crois que Dark Arisen "risque" de sortir sur PC, enfin faut pas le dire sinon il se vendra pas sur console.

DD (le premier) donnait l'impression de ramer sur console, mais quand on voit le test de RE6, je suis pas sur qu'il faille attendre mieux d'un éventuel portage ... Et puis il y a le problème des "serveurs".

----------


## Djal

> Avant même l'apparition de la PSone, le terme PSX était utilisé. Il était même utilisé dès la sortie de la console.


Cet homme dit vrai. Vous êtes trop jeunes pour le savoir mais PSX était le nom donné à la machine pendant son développement (dans les preview des magasines) et on a continué à l'utiliser par la suite. Rien à voir avec la PSOne ou la PS2.

----------


## Tomaka17

Chez moi tout le monde a toujours dit "la play" avant la sortie de la PSOne/PS2
:pain-au-chocolat-vs-chocolatine:

----------


## t4nk

> Cet homme dit vrai.


Oui et non. PSone n'était pas la première, et s'il s'enferre dans cette idée ça veut dire que je suis plus vieux que lui. J'étais mineur quand la PS est sortie, et ne l'étais plus quand la one est sortie.

Pour le PSX = proto, oui, mais on était pas nombreux à le savoir, ce nom est devenu courant à la sortie de la One en France.

----------


## Koma

> Je crois que Dark Arisen "risque" de sortir sur PC, enfin faut pas le dire sinon il se vendra pas sur console.
> 
> DD (le premier) donnait l'impression de ramer sur console, mais quand on voit le test de RE6, je suis pas sur qu'il faille attendre mieux d'un éventuel portage ... Et puis il y a le problème des "serveurs".


En fait Dark Arisen c'est juste une réédition du jeu donc y'a fort moyen ouais, mais ils disent le contraire pour d'abord l'écouler sur consoles. Il me semble que la mise a niveau du jeu de base douille sévère d'ailleurs.

J'ai quand même l'intention d'y jeter un oeil sur PC, le jeu de base m'avait paru sympa et être finalement un Monster Hunter dédié aux consoles concurrentes de Nintendo qui a l'exclu de la licence.

En revanche je m'attends pas à grand chose du portage ouais. Quand on voit le temps pris pour sortir RE6 et qu'aucun effort n'a été fait dessus...Ce qui me sidère c'est que le jeu a été bien accueilli par les joueurs (sauf sur Metacritic m'enfin...) et une partie de la presse pour son "gros" contenu (?) alors qu'il est symptomatique de la politique de plus en plus fainéante de Capcom dans ses licences traditionnelles. On va encore se taper d'ailleurs un Revelations mal bricolé, pas terrible graphiquement et vendu au prix fort, 6 mois après la sortie de RE6. Cette fois je risque pas de m'y intéresser avant une promo -75%.




> Chez moi tout le monde a toujours dit "la play" avant la sortie de la PSOne/PS2
> :pain-au-chocolat-vs-chocolatine:


Pain au chocolat, connard de suisso-belgo-correzo-toulousain  ::ninja::

----------


## Scorbut

> Pour le PSX = proto, oui, mais on était pas nombreux à le savoir, ce nom est devenu courant à la sortie de la One en France.


Pas vers chez moi, on utilisait tous, plus ou moins, PSX dès la sortie de la Plèstécheun.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Pour moi la PSX c'est : 

 

 :tired:

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que vous pensez augmenter la taille du magazine? Globalement j'ai bien apprécié l'ensemble du mag, mais une fois fini, je me suis dit "déjà"?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Est-ce que vous pensez augmenter la taille du magazine? Globalement j'ai bien apprécié l'ensemble du mag, mais une fois fini, je me suis dit "déjà"?


Non.

----------


## Scorbut

> Est-ce que vous pensez augmenter la taille du magazine? Globalement j'ai bien apprécié l'ensemble du mag, mais une fois fini, je me suis dit "déjà"?


Comme le 400ème Fluide Glacial ?

----------


## Chan

Est ce que vous allez faire gagner des clefs pour la beta de Mighty Quest For Epic Loot ?
Est ce que Pipo essaye toujours de percer dans le rap ?

----------


## Koma

Combien de fois la reum a Pipo a-t-elle porté plainte contre le mag ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Tiens à ce propos, ce canard est un scandale. Il est annoncé en ouverture du dernier numéro "aucune blague sur la reum à Pipo" et c'est faux ! Il y en a une.

----------


## kenshironeo

Cela faisait un moment que je le sentais bien ce mighty quest for epic looot, content de voir que je ne me suis pas trompé.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tiens à ce propos, ce canard est un scandale. Il est annoncé en ouverture du dernier numéro "aucune blague sur la reum à Pipo" et c'est faux ! Il y en a une.


Est elle sexiste ? C'est marqué aucune blague sexiste.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que ça vous dirait de consacre un dossier au très vieux The Great Escape(1987)? C'est un jeu dans lequel un prisonnier doit s'échapper d'un camp allemand, en 2d isométrique, et l'atmosphère était vraiment unique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

CHouette faisons plein de dossiers sur tous les vieux jeux qu'on a aimé.

Sinon c'était nul the Great Escape, jamais réussi à gagner  :Emo:

----------


## kenshironeo

J'arivais à m'échapper mais je me faisias reprendre, jsuqu'à ce que je trouve un jour sur un site ce qui me manquait(dans un sens c'était logique)^^

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Est elle sexiste ? C'est marqué aucune blague sexiste.


Tu as raison. A vrai dire, j'en sais rien, je ne m'en souviens pas et j'ai pas que ça a foutre de lire mon canard une seconde fois pour la retrouver.
Disons dans le doute que comme les précédentes, cette blague devait être un modèle de vertu et de bon goût. Au final, donc, je n'ai rien dit.

Concernant The Great Escape, il fallait attendre l'heure du repas, en profiter pour se faufiler dans un bâtiment à l'ouest de la cantine. Récupérer un déguisement de soldat allemand et une pince. Ensuite, attendre de nouveau l'heure de l'exercice et escorter, déguisé, ses co-detenus dans l'enclot réservé à cette activité. Il faut prendre bien soin d'éviter les chiens qui te repèrent malgré le déguisement. Quand sonne la fin de l'exercice, plutôt que de suivre les prisonniers qui rentrent, il suffit d'utiliser la pince sur les barbelés au sud. Bravo, tu as fini le jeu avec un score minable.
A noter, avec la pince seulement, tu peux tenter une évasion de nuit par le même chemin en évitant les spots de lumière et les patrouilles. Super tendu niveau timing et score encore plus minable à la fin...

J'ai jamais trouvé d'autres solutions. Pourtant, une énorme partie du camp est modélisée sans qu'on semble pouvoir y accéder, nombres de portes sont fermées et le jeu nous précise qu'il attend une clé pour nous laisser passer, les souterrains dans notre baraquement ne semblent mener nulle part, etc...
Gamin, je rêvais d'avoir un plan de ce foutu camp...

----------


## kenshironeo

En fait utiliser la pince ne suffisait pas. Il fallait sortir avec des papiers, une boussole, et le costume de soldat. Le truc c'est que la clé qui donne accès  à la boussole et aux papiers(je crois) est vicieusement planquée sous une tour de garde au sud est du camp. Donc pour la voir il faut vraiment le savoir.

Si tu sors juste avec les pinces tu es repris, si tu sors sans boussole tu te perds, si tu sors avec le costume mais sans papiers on te prend pour un soldat ennemi et tu es abattu à la frontière.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Hum... J'ai du me contenter du fait de sortir et j'ai pris la peine à l'époque de traduire le petit texte qui accompagnait mon évasion. A te lire, j'ai très bien fait comme ça  ::P:

----------


## kenshironeo

J'aimerais parler des pages. Je comprends très bien que le format papier journal permette de réaliser des économies.

Par contre, même en le manipulant avec beaucoup de précaution, le magazine a tendance à se froisser(première et dernière page qui ont des plis).

Je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible de faire un compromis et par exemple, de rendre plus solide la première et la dernière page, ou de rester sur du papier journal en épaississant légèrement les pages.

----------


## Raymonde

Le mieux kenshiro, c'est que tu dises exactement la forme que tu aimerais voir prendre CPC, qu'ils puissent s'aligner sur tes souhaits.

Et puis fait une liste des articles qu'ils doivent faire aussi, parce que là tu n'en précises qu'un à chaque fois, ça suffira pas à le remplir ..

----------


## Flad

Dans l'idéal Kenshi, il faudrait que tu te rendes dans leur locaux, ce sera plus facile pour toi et pour eux.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon... La mise en page est superbe, les pages remplies de captures d'écran  n'ayant pas empiété sur le rédactionnel... Mais perso, je ne regarde que très rarement ces images. Elles passent dans mon champ visuel au même niveau que les publicités : un indicateur que le contenu se trouve dans la page suivante. 

En fait on a souvent de nombreuses captures, illisibles. Moins d'images, plus grandes (et légendées), ça m'irait bien perso.

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a un grand débat à la rédac'.
Kenshiro est-il une oeuvre d'art magnifiquement pensée et écrite par un génie farceur ou bien souffre-t-il d'un AVC ?

----------


## Raymonde

Je n'arrive pas à trancher

----------


## Frypolar

> Je n'arrive pas à trancher http://www.callicles.net/foddum/imag...cbbfc47c1b.gif

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Y a un grand débat à la rédac'.
> Kenshiro est-il une oeuvre d'art magnifiquement pensée et écrite par un génie farceur ou bien souffre-t-il d'un AVC ?


On pourrait croire que tu parles de Maurice.

----------


## Flad

> Y a un grand débat à la rédac'.
> Kenshiro est-il une oeuvre d'art magnifiquement pensée et écrite par un génie farceur ou bien souffre-t-il d'un AVC ?


L'évidence même : Kenshiro est une oeuvre d'art magnifiquement pensée et écrite par un génie farceur qui souffre d'un AVC.

----------


## ducon

On peut virer les liens pourris ?

----------


## Anon26492

Gaffe, la dernière fois que y'avait un grand débat ils nous ont pondu un dossier avec Arrêt sur Image  :tired:

----------


## Koma

Invitez Kenshironeo chez @SI  ::ninja:: 

"Alors Kenshironeo, vous êtes soupçonnés d'être soit un multi de Boulon qui veut s'amuser aux dépends des lecteurs, soit un espion de la corée du nord en pleine descente d'une drogue expérimentale, ou peut-être même Mar-Lard qui aurait décidé de faire du journalisme total au sein des joueurs mâles de Canard PC. Les lecteurs et spectateurs veulent maintenant la vérité".  ::(:

----------


## MoB

Pour avoir croisé Kenshironeo sur le mumble ce matin, je peux assuré que ce n'est pas un multi de Boulon ou alors celui-ci à un problème de voix. Et il a l'air tout aussi déconnecté que sur le forum.

----------


## kenshironeo

J'avais surtot un souci avec le micro qui anécessité que je passe par l'assistant vocal pour qu'il soit reconnu^. Et je m'étais un peu perdu sur le mumble qui est assez grand^^

----------


## Max_well

Ce qu'il faut c'est un débat ASI avec Ivan, Kenshironeo, Damien Croze, sur le sujet "Le jeux video, art ou business".
On doit pouvoir tenir une quinzaine d'heures

----------


## Anon26492

> Ce qu'il faut c'est un débat ASI avec Ivan, Kenshironeo, Damien Croze, sur le sujet "Le jeux video, art ou business".
> On doit pouvoir tenir une quinzaine d'heures


Avec en tout et pour tout douze minutes de Ivan  :Bave: 
(inviter le troubadour aussi)

----------


## Bobbin

> Pour avoir croisé Kenshironeo sur le mumble ce matin, je peux assuré que ce n'est pas un multi de Boulon ou alors celui-ci à un problème de voix.


Il fait aussi la voix, c'est une oeuvre d'art totale  ::mellow::

----------


## Chan

Remplacez Segata Sanshiro par Kenshironeo et c'est magique.




A chanter sans modération.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> (inviter le troubadour aussi)


"Menestrel", en tant qu'historien tu devrais savoir faire la différence.


 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi je préfère Kenshiro Néant.

----------


## Flad

Y a un bouton magique pour ça. Y en a pas mal avant lui qui l'ont subit.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je viens de voir quelque chose au niveau des configs proposées sur le magazine. Votre config Canhard 16 à 1000 euros semble en terme de rapport prix/performances meilleure que celle que propose  quelques pages avant Gamer ldlc, avec sa config à 1479 euros: la carte graphique de canhard 16 semble légèrement en dessous, de même que le processeur, mais ce n'est pas vraiment important en termes d eperformances jeux, et l'espace de stockage proposé par canhard 16 est supérieur, tant au niveau SSD qu'au niveau HDD.

Enfin, , l'alimentation de Canhard 16 n'est que de 500 W, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est amplement suffisant pour jouer.

J'ai loupé quelque chose ou bien l'écrat de prix n'est pas vraiment justifié?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Maurice Lapon me manque... :Emo:

----------


## Chan

> Je viens de voir quelque chose au niveau des configs proposées sur le magazine. Votre config Canhard 16 à 1000 euros semble en terme de rapport prix/performances meilleure que celle que propose  quelques pages avant Gamer ldlc, avec sa config à 1479 euros: la carte graphique de canhard 16 semble légèrement en dessous, de même que le processeur, mais ce n'est pas vraiment important en termes d eperformances jeux, et l'espace de stockage proposé par canhard 16 est supérieur, tant au niveau SSD qu'au niveau HDD.
> 
> Enfin, , l'alimentation de Canhard 16 n'est que de 500 W, mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est amplement suffisant pour jouer.
> 
> J'ai loupé quelque chose ou bien l'écrat de prix n'est pas vraiment justifié?


Tu viens d'expliquer toi même la différence de prix, relis toi.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ok, oui, c'était juste pour dire que je ne trouvais pas pertinent demettre 400 euros de plus au vu de ce qui était proposé(carte légèrement meilleure et proceseur idem) je trouve pas que ça justifie 400 euros.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'adore  :Emo: 

Le mec connaît déjà les réponses mais vient quand même poser les questions.

----------


## Norochj

> J'adore 
> 
> Le mec connaît déjà les réponses mais vient quand même poser les questions.


Oui il a tendance à se répondre à lui-même lorsque personne ne semble intéressé par ses questions/topics. Si au prochain topic qu'il ouvre les gens prennent soin de ne pas y intervenir on assistera au premier topic monologue du forum.

----------


## Koma

> J'adore 
> 
> Le mec connaît déjà les réponses mais vient quand même poser les questions.




Hail to the king, baby.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Y a un bouton magique pour ça. Y en a pas mal avant lui qui l'ont subit.


J'ai plus le droit, j'ai été banni de la modération y a longtemps...

----------


## Lt Anderson

Kenshi c'est le p'tit frère de Maurice.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

En même temps il serait banni pour quoi ? Idiotie manifeste ? La rédac passe déjà pas beaucoup, ce serait dommage qu'elle ne puisse même plus venir.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu as raison. A vrai dire, j'en sais rien, je ne m'en souviens pas et j'ai pas que ça a foutre de lire mon canard une seconde fois pour la retrouver.
> Disons dans le doute que comme les précédentes, cette blague devait être un modèle de vertu et de bon goût. Au final, donc, je n'ai rien dit.


Je surveille. Je le gère mon CPC, faut qu'il tienne 15 jours, si je le termine trop tôt je me retrouve en manque je bave et je mords les gens.




> Je me demandais s'il n'était pas possible de faire un compromis et par exemple, de rendre plus solide la première et la dernière page, ou de rester sur du papier journal en épaississant légèrement les pages.


Je suis d'accord, un bon livre de 400 pages avec une reliure tous les 15 jours, c'est le minimum. C'est un scandale.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est pas ce que je voulais dire, c'est juste que je lis très vite et que j'ai vite tout dévoré, et que j'aurais aimé que ce soit plus long après bienentendu c'est compréhensible que la quantité ne doit pas se faire au prix de la qualité.  :;):

----------


## DeadFish

> Je suis d'accord, un bon livre de 400 pages avec une reliure tous les 15 jours, c'est le minimum. C'est un scandale.


Et gratuit. Surtout, gratuit.

Non mieux : on serait indemnisé pour le préjudice moral causé par la lecture de tant de calembours. Ouais, on va faire ça. Dites à CasqueNoir qu'il va devoir casquer. :blagueCarambar:

----------


## t4nk

> En même temps il serait banni pour quoi ? Idiotie manifeste ?


Je me le demande aussi. Quand tu vois que des (un en fait) connards se la jouent tellement trollofaf qu'ils en deviennent premier degré sans morfler, ça me ferait chier que kenshineo gicle sans raison argumentée/argumentable.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je n'ai pas le plaisir de connaître kenshi (on ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes posts) du coup de bashing systématique et, surtout, _pas drôle_ à son encontre me paraît assez pitoyable.

----------


## La Marmotta



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je n'ai pas le plaisir de connaître kenshi (on ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes posts) du coup de bashing systématique et, surtout, _pas drôle_ à son encontre me paraît assez pitoyable.


Bah fréquente les mêmes posts pendant 6 mois et reviens éditer ce message  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Je suis d'accord, un bon livre de 400 pages avec une reliure tous les 15 jours, c'est le minimum. C'est un scandale.


Ceci dit la couverture est un peu chiante. L'autre jour sur la plage, j'avais de l'encre plein les doigts à cause du mélange crème solaire-transpiration-soleil. A croire que le mag n'est prévu pour être lu que par des geeks héliophobes.

Je suis avec toi Kenshi, exigeons un mag' avec couverture cartonnée et papier glacé quoi.

----------


## mescalin

Ou en cuir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ou en cuir.


En peau de bannis ?

----------


## Zepolak

> En peau de bannis ?


Je suis loin d'être un vieux modérateur, mais de ce que je vois & découvre, les gens qui ont été permabanni l'ont vraiment, mais alors vraiment, cherché.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Un volontaire pour déterrer le topic des canards disparus?

----------


## Raymonde

> Je suis loin d'être un vieux modérateur, mais de ce que je vois & découvre, les gens qui ont été permabanni l'ont vraiment, mais alors vraiment, cherché.


Candide  ::happy2:: 

---------- Post added at 10h44 ---------- Previous post was at 10h43 ----------

Dites vous prévoyez de faire un article sur les voitures d'entrées de gamme dans votre prochain album ?

Parce que je dois changer ma voiture donc ça m'arrangerait beaucoup d'avoir l'avis d'un journal indépendant sur la question  ::happy2::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Dites vous prévoyez de faire un article sur les voitures d'entrées de gamme


Fallait claquer moins de pognon sur LoL  ::ninja::

----------


## Mrvince

> Je n'ai pas le plaisir de connaître kenshi (on ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes posts) du coup de bashing systématique et, surtout, _pas drôle_ à son encontre me paraît assez pitoyable.


Le bashage de kenshi n'est pas drôle, il est vrai (enfin pas trop) ; par contre ses topics/questions sorti d'on ne sais quel trou noir de la pensée whatthefuckesque sont une incitation au bashage et au troll.
Ou alors, c'est un mec qui s'est spécialisé dans l'appeau à troll, et là j'avoue il a maîtrise.
Quand je lis ses topics / questions, un besoin irrépressible de troller s'empare de moi, une sorte de force impérieuse ; mais comme je suis fort et bon, j'oublie tout ça devant une partie de sf4.  :B): 

p.s. C'est sur le général qu'il commet ses (pires) méfaits.

----------


## Dis Camion

Les trolls de qualité sont d'une extrême rareté sur les forums.
Les trolls de qualité qui s'ignorent le sont encore plus.

Tant de candeur, de naïveté, de bonhommie, de courtoisie, de culture et pourtant si peu de réflexion et d'intelligence ne peuvent que forcer le respect.

Je propose de le ménager, autant que possible.
Je dois avouer que son absence me manquerait cruellement  :Emo:

----------


## Haraban

Idem, je me suis profondément attaché à lui. Il est toujours si sympathique et dynamique  ::):  .

----------


## Chan

Un test de Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen dans le prochain Console Mag ?

----------


## Anonyme866

> J'ai plus le droit, j'ai été banni de la modération y a longtemps...


Encore un peu, et l'on finira par croire que notre Omar national est sans défense, comme le pauvre petit poussin tombé du nid.

----------


## Netsabes

> Un test de Dragon's Dogma Dark Arisen dans le prochain Console Mag ?


 Pas dans le prochain, peut-être dans le suivant.

----------


## kenshironeo

On parle beaucoup de la question du seuil de rentabilité d'un jeu vidéo, c'est  à dire du nombre de ventes nécessaires pour qu'un jeu rapporte.
Comme vous l'avez souligné, Square Enix a le "ténia" pour ne pas être satisfait de ses ventes.
Aussi je pensais que ça pourrait être intéressant de réaliser un dossier, comme celui que vous avez fait sur le sexisme, mais consacré cette fois aux coûts du jeu vidéo. Des exemples analysés expliquant par exemple pourquoi un jeu qui se vend bien ne rapporte pas, ou au contraire comment un autre jeu s'en sort avec moins de ventes...
Une enquête détaillée avec pourquoi pas des témoignages d'anciens employés,susceptibles d'apporter avec des preuves des exemples de dérapages dans les dépenses...

Parce que j'avoue j'ai du mal à comprendre comment ils ont fait pour perdre de l'argent avec Tomb Raider. Qu'on puisse échouer dans le cinéma parce qu'il n'ya pas assez de spectateurs par rapport au budget ok, mais qu'on échoue avec un nombre de ventes qui est plus qu'honorable et supérieur à celui des précédents épisodes...

En fait il ya plusieurs choses que je ne comprends pas quand on dit qu'un jeu coûte plus cher qu'il ya dix ans: le matos est plus cher, il faut investir davantage d'argent dans  le marketting, il ya plus d'employés à payer?

Voilà désolé pour le pavé, mais c'est vraiment quelque chose qui mériterait d'être analysé je trouve^^

J'ai trouvé le dossier bien rédigé et l'analyse claire et riche, je ne sais pas si vous faites un dossier à chaque fois, mais il était très bien fait et c'était  ce qu'il y avait de plus intéressant dans ce numéro, pas seulement parce que le sujet faisait le buzz, mais par la pertinence du propos.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah le problème c'est qu'un budget pour un AAA façon Tomb Raider ça doit avoisiner les 80-100M.
Sur une vente boîte l'éditeur va gagner quelque chose comme 40-50% du prix total. Tu prends des versions consoles ça fait "à peine" 30-35€. Et encore les tarifs ne sont pas les mêmes selon les pays, la plate-forme, démat' ou boîte etc...
Tu fais le calcul, avec 3.5M le jeu est rentable, mais pas énormément.
Evidemment là c'est du calcul de PMU, mais en gros c'est l'idée.

----------


## Croaker

J'ai toujours pensé que ces "seuils de rentabilité" étaient du même niveau que ceux d'Hollywood.

Vues les sommes mises dans les budgets marketing, est-ce que ça a vraiment du sens seulement de parler de seuils de rentabilité? Je ne pense pas que toutes les industries découpent leurs budgets pubs en saucissons affectés à tel ou tel produit?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Encore un peu, et l'on finira par croire que notre Omar national est sans défense, comme le pauvre petit poussin tombé du nid.


Et sans faire exprès il a tué l'ours qui passait en dessous.  ::cry::

----------


## kenshironeo

Une idée qui pourrait inspirer netsabes et pipomantis: un dossier sur les jeux de ninjas. Les shinobi, les tenchu, ninja gaiden... ça pourrait être sympa.

----------


## TiNitro

> En fait il ya plusieurs choses que je ne comprends pas quand on dit qu'un jeu coûte plus cher qu'il ya dix ans: le matos est plus cher, il faut investir davantage d'argent dans  le marketting, il ya plus d'employés à payer?


Faire un jeu qui en jette coûte nettement plus cher: il faut énormément de temps pour modéliser en 3D, créer les nombreuses textures (couleurs, normal map, réflexion, transparence) dans différentes résolutions, modéliser la physique des objets, créer les animations (louer ou acheter un studio de Mocap) corps et visage, enregistrer les dialogues audio (et les doubler dans toutes les langues) etc... 

Ça coûte un rein.
Et si tu ne le fais pas, ton jeu a l'air moisi, de dater d'il y a 15 ans.

D’où les difficiles compromis à faire entre passer du temps sur le fond (ce que less devs ont souvent envie de faire) et passer de du temps sur la forme pour financer le développement...

----------


## Nulenlatin

J'appuie la demande de kenshironeo sur le coût des jeux vidéos (même si TiNitro a apporté des éléments de réponse).

----------


## Euklif

Il était question qu'ils se penchent sur le sujet fut un temps (notamment à cause d'un débat sur les traductions) et l'idée semble avoir sombré dans les limbes. Donc l'espoir est permis. Mais n'espérez pas trop quand même  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Nulenlatin

> Bah le problème c'est qu'un budget pour un AAA façon Tomb Raider ça doit avoisiner les 80-100M.
> Sur une vente boîte l'éditeur va gagner quelque chose comme 40-50% du prix total. Tu prends des versions consoles ça fait "à peine" 30-35€. Et encore les tarifs ne sont pas les mêmes selon les pays, la plate-forme, démat' ou boîte etc...
> Tu fais le calcul, avec 3.5M le jeu est rentable, mais pas énormément.
> Evidemment là c'est du calcul de PMU, mais en gros c'est l'idée.


À ce propos, sur les 70€ d'une version boîte, l'éditeur prend 50% du prix, où part le reste ? Le distributeur ?

----------


## Euklif

Pour la bonne cause : Boulon est invité à faire part de ses progrès grâce à la 3D, ou de ses connaissances, ou de rien, ici.

----------


## Desole

40 à 50% pour le développeur c'est un peu optimiste.

Ça doit plus tourner dans ces eaux là : 




source

----------


## Chan

> Pas dans le prochain, peut-être dans le suivant.


Ok merci.

---------- Post added at 18h59 ---------- Previous post was at 18h54 ----------




> 40 à 50% pour le développeur c'est un peu optimiste.
> 
> Ça doit plus tourner dans ces eaux là : 
> 
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/imd/d/dos...aphique5_2.gif
> http://image.jeuxvideo.com/imd/d/dos...aphique5_3.gif
> 
> source


Seulement 2% de différence entre développeur et éditeur, c'est un peu optimiste.

Edit : C'est plutôt cette phrase à retenir que l'on trouve dans ta source : 


> Il arrive aussi qu'un studio n'autofinance pas son propre titre. S'il s'agit d'une commande d'un éditeur, certains contrats prévoient d'ailleurs que le développeur ne se voit verser qu'une rémunération fixe pour son développement et ne touche ensuite qu'un très faible pourcentage sur les ventes (moins de 2%), voire rien du tout

----------


## Albi33

Pour continuer vite fait dans la discussion sur les salaires des développeurs, un des trucs qui m'avaient le plus surpris en arrivant à Montréal c'est le salaire moyen d'un dév dans une grosse boite de jeux vidéos. 

Le junior commence à 23-26$ par heure, un sénior peut monter rapidement à 35-40. 

Le salaire minimum tourne autour de 9.5$ de l'heure et la moyenne globale est dans les 21$ de l'heure, pour remettre les choses en contexte. 

Par contre c'est clair qu'il fait pas bon vivre dans ces boites, surtout en ce moment, mais la reconversion dans d'autres domaines de l'IT tout aussi rentables est plutôt aisée et c'est hyper dynamique comme secteur ici (entre le jeux vidéo et le dév tout court, du web aux applications mobile).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hyper-dynamique c'est une manière polie de dire qu'on passe son temps à se faire éjecter d'une boîte pour rebondir dans une autre ?

----------


## PurpleSkunk

> Tant de candeur, de naïveté, de bonhommie, de courtoisie, de culture et pourtant si peu de réflexion et d'intelligence ne peuvent que forcer le respect.


Voilà, exactement, il est là le vrai tour de force !




> Je propose de le ménager, autant que possible.
> Je dois avouer que son absence me manquerait cruellement


Entièrement d'accord avec toi.  :Emo:

----------


## Euklif

> Hyper-dynamique c'est une manière polie de dire qu'on passe son temps à se faire éjecter d'une boîte pour rebondir dans une autre ?


Il me semble que chez eux, la sédentarisation est "à la fraçaise" n'est pas très courante. Fin, j'crois  ::unsure:: .

----------


## Albi33

> Hyper-dynamique c'est une manière polie de dire qu'on passe son temps à se faire éjecter d'une boîte pour rebondir dans une autre ?


Pas forcément, disons que c'est dans les moeurs, lorsque j'avais rejoint mon entreprise une de mes collègues qui était là depuis 2 ans m'a confié qu'elle cherchait ailleurs même si la boite lui convenait parfaitement car "c'est bien de changer tous les 2-3 ans".
C'est dynamique dans le sens où si t'es bon et que tu as déjà fait tes preuves dans une autre entreprise tu peux trouver un boulot en une semaine, si t'es nouveau et que t'as rien sur ton CV tu tombes assez facilement sur un patron qui va te laisser une chance en t'embauchant en freelance ou en stage le temps d'une mission pour voir ce que tu vaux. 
Si t'es mauvais c'est plus difficile  :^_^:  si tu sais te vendre tu peux trouver du boulot mais ça ne dure en général pas plus de quelques mois.

---------- Post added at 13h47 ---------- Previous post was at 13h43 ----------




> Il me semble que chez eux, la sédentarisation est "à la fraçaise" n'est pas très courante. Fin, j'crois .


Exact. Dans ma boite la plus ancienne est là depuis 10 ans, c'est la réceptionniste. La directrice du bureau est là depuis 9 ans. Lorsque je me suis rendu compte que les employés d'il y a 10 ans sont TOUS partis sans exceptions, même les patrons, ça a remis en perspective mon expérience en France où y'avait les anciens qui étaient là depuis 20 ans et + et qui, soit étaient montés dans la hierarchie (et étaient au mieux incompétents en technologies) soit étaient en situation d'intercontrats car la boite ne pouvaiet pas s'en séparer  ::lol:: 

edit: après c'est sûr que y'a aussi le côté "tu peux te faire virer du jour au lendemain sans raisons particulière", j'ai une amie qui est dans les RH et qui a enchaîné trois boulots en l'espace de 4 mois car à chaque fois la boite où elle tombait n'allait pas très bien (la dernière ça semble aller par contre).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> j'ai une amie qui est dans les RH et qui a enchaîné trois boulots en l'espace de 4 mois car à chaque fois la boite où elle tombait n'allait pas très bien (la dernière ça semble aller par contre).


Elle fait couler les boites !   ::o:   ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

En lisant les articles narrant les joutes entre CPC et PCA France / Heden, j'apprends que CPC va jusqu'à stocker des produits témoins sous scellé.

Je me demande si CPC pousse aussi le vice lors de commandes de matos chez diverses boutiques (pour éviter le matos biaisé fourni par un constructeur peu scrupuleux) : CPC use t-il de son adresse de labo/rédaction/siègesocial ou a t-il recours à des "couvertures" via des adresses personnelles de membres de la rédaction ou d'amis ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Vous pensez qu'on peut attendre une bonne surprise avec Dracula 4: l'ombre du dragon?

----------


## Pinkipou

Oui, je le pense. On peut toujours attendre.

----------


## Euklif

> Suite à plusieurs demandes, n’hésitez pas à poster ici vos idées d'articles ou de dossiers, que vous aimeriez voir traité dans le CPC HW.
> 
> Attention : pas de flood ou de blabla ici, juste des idées.
> 
> PS : Les moniteurs sont en cours...


Le dossier sur les moniteurs va faire combien de mags  ::ninja:: ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est parce qu'il va y en avoir beaucoup.

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

Si un canard sympa pouvait me retrouver le nom de l'utilitaire qui avait été présenté dans Canrd Pc y'a un bail et qui permet de désinstaller n'importe quel programme d'un simple clic droit sur son icône, il serait bien urbain. En plus d'être sympa, donc.
Ca doit s'appeler System Uninstaller ou n truc du genre, mais Google est bien infoutu de mettre la patte dessus.

Cimer !

----------


## Tranberd

Parfois y a des questions sans réponses, où plutôt faut pas chercher à comprendre !

----------


## keulz

Bonjour la rédac.

Est-ce qu'il serait possible de créer un topic ou un genre de flux RSS où tous les postes de kenshinou seraient automatiquement publiés pour qu'on puisse n'en perdre une miette ?

cordialement

----------


## Anton

http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=1022633

----------


## yopa

> http://forum.canardpc.com/search.php?searchid=1022633


Désolé - aucun résultat. Veuillez essayer avec une autre requête.   :tired:

----------


## Anton

::mellow:: 

Bah sinon http://forum.canardpc.com/members/32966-kenshironeo et "Trouver tous les messages", encadré de gauche  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

Pas de bouclage en vue : http://candies.aniwey.net/

On en parle *ici*.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais c'est un truc de malade ça encore.

----------


## kenshironeo

Si ce dernier acceptait, seriez-vous ouverts à l'idée d'une émission avec le boss de JVC et Usul sur le thème de l'indépendance ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Si ce dernier acceptait, seriez-vous ouverts à l'idée d'une émission avec le boss de JVC et Usul sur le thème de l'indépendance ?


Déjà la première émission d'@SI titrait sur l'affaire "Doritosgate", où justement la question de l'indépendance était posée. Usul était présent comme émissaire officieux de JV.com.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ouep, mais je serais pas contre une deuxième avec cette fois un décideur de taille dans l'émission^^

----------


## Anonyme32145

Et avec le PDG d'Ubi, comme ça on parle de l'indépendance de la presse ET de la Bretagne.
Parce qu'on connait les rapports qu'a eu CPC avec ses lecteurs bretons...

----------


## keulz

> Bah sinon http://forum.canardpc.com/members/32966-kenshironeo et "Trouver tous les messages", encadré de gauche


Non, c'est nul, moi je veux un truc où je peux m'abonner.  :Bave: 

Sans compter que si trop de gens font ça, les serveurs vont crasher sous le tsunami de roquettes.

Euh requêtes.

----------


## Frypolar

> Usul était présent comme émissaire officieux de JV.com.


Absolument pas. C’était suite à un billet sur son blog.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Absolument pas. C’était suite à un billet sur son blog.





> officieux


Schneidermann s'adressait souvent à lui en tant que tel.

----------


## Frypolar

> Schneidermann s'adressait souvent à lui en tant que tel.


Tu peux le mettre en taille 48 et en gras ça ne changera rien. Il n’a pas été invité pour son taf sur jv.com et à chaque fois que quelqu’un a essayé de l’impliquer dans le débat en tant que membre de jv.com il a botté en touche puisqu’il n’y travaille pas. Il fait des vidéos depuis un moment et depuis quelques temps elles sont aussi envoyées sur jv.com. Rien de plus. Il ne fréquente pas la rédaction située à Aurillac, n’y a jamais mis les pieds (en tout cas au moment du débat) et n’est pas concerné par ce qui s’y passe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon c'est pas une question, mais j'ai des collègues qui ont passés le WE chez les Bretons au Stunfest, et ils ont kiffés *Monique Passion Caisse*.
Voilà voilà.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Pas de bouclage en vue : http://candies.aniwey.net/
> 
> On en parle *ici*.


Pour sauvegarder ça va, mais je ne comprends pas comment recharger ma partie.
Parfois ça marche parfois non.  ::cry::

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour sauvegarder ça va, mais je ne comprends pas comment recharger ma partie.
> Parfois ça marche parfois non.


Je peux même pas sauvegarder  :Emo:

----------


## smokytoks

> Pour sauvegarder ça va, mais je ne comprends pas comment recharger ma partie.
> Parfois ça marche parfois non.


"http://candies.aniwey.net/index.php?pass=" et tu mets l'ID qu'il t'a donné après le signe "="

Ou bien tu récupère le lien de reload pour le foutre en favori, ça revient au même...

----------


## kenshironeo

Est- ce que vous seriez enthousiastes à l'idée de créer un jeu avec la communauté CPC? Un projet collaboratif où chacun participerait selon ses compétences, par exemple un rpg, et ou la rédaction travaillerait avec les forumers.

----------


## azruqh

> Est- ce que vous seriez enthousiastes à l'idée de créer un jeu avec la communauté CPC? Un projet collaboratif où chacun participerait selon ses compétences, par exemple un rpg, et ou la rédaction travaillerait avec les forumers.


Oh oui oh oui, un RPG !!!  ::lol:: 

Mais c'est quoi, un RPG ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

C'est important de bien définir ce que l'on souhaite créer oui. 
Développes.

----------


## Djal

> C'est important de bien définir ce que l'on souhaite créer oui. 
> Développes.


Enflure.

----------


## zBum

> Oh oui oh oui, un RPG !!! 
> 
> Mais c'est quoi, un RPG ?


Un truc où y a des cordes aux arcs.

----------


## kenshironeo

Un jeu dans lequel on incarne un personnage qui va vivre de multiples aventures, lesquelles lui permettront de gagner peu à peu de la puissance et d'améliorer son équipement. Il sera éventuellement confronté à des choix qui auront un impact sur le déroulement de l'histoire. La présence de statistiques définissant les aptitudes du personnage est un élément fréquemment présent mais non obligatoire, bien qu'il contribue à enrichir l'expérience vécue par le joueur.

----------


## Frite

> C'est important de bien définir ce que l'on souhaite créer oui. 
> Développes.

----------


## fougny

> Un jeu dans lequel on incarne un personnage qui va vivre de multiples aventures, lesquelles lui permettront de gagner peu à peu de la puissance et d'améliorer son équipement. Il sera éventuellement confronté à des choix qui auront un impact sur le déroulement de l'histoire. La présence de statistiques définissant les aptitudes du personnage est un élément fréquemment présent mais non obligatoire, bien qu'il contribue à enrichir l'expérience vécue par le joueur.


Trop novateur ça passera jamais

----------


## kenshironeo

Dans un domaine différent, je me demandais avec quelle config Boulon a testé Resident Evil, parce qu'il explique l'avoir fait avec un ordinateur bien burné mais il ya pas les détails de la config.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_/insert image d'un pc avec des couilles_*



*je ne trouve rien sur google images  :tired:

----------


## azruqh



----------


## Raymonde

> _/insert image d'un pc avec des couilles_*
> 
> 
> 
> *je ne trouve rien sur google images


T'as pas bien regardé

----------


## Max_well

> Est- ce que vous seriez enthousiastes à l'idée de créer un jeu avec la communauté CPC? Un projet collaboratif où chacun participerait selon ses compétences, par exemple un rpg, et ou la rédaction travaillerait avec les forumers.


Je suis à 100% d'accord, même que CPC devrait apprendre au gens à faire un jeu vidéo en même temps, avec des articles sur le dev qui paraitrait dans le magazine !
Et le jeu serait moddable comme ça toute la communauté pourrait participer aussi !
CA ce serait novateur !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai été un peu surpris par le teste de RE6, jeu qui prend 8/10 sur consoles, et simplement 5/10 (avant patch) sur pc.
Ok le portage est minimal si j'ai bien suivi, et visuellement c'est moins attrayant. Mais 3 points en moins juste pour ça ? Ca me paraît vachement sévère quand même...Ou alors y'a d'autres tares et le test aurait gagné à être plus explicite.

----------


## kenshironeo

> Je suis à 100% d'accord, même que CPC devrait apprendre au gens à faire un jeu vidéo en même temps, avec des articles sur le dev qui paraitrait dans le magazine !
> Et le jeu serait moddable comme ça toute la communauté pourrait participer aussi !
> CA ce serait novateur !


En fait il y aurait des codeurs choisis parmi le sgens qui ont une expérience dans le métier, et les néophytes pourraient participer en tant que beta testeurs, proposer des idées de gameplay, écrire le scénario...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je suis à 100% d'accord, même que CPC devrait apprendre au gens à faire un jeu vidéo en même temps, avec des articles sur le dev qui paraitrait dans le magazine !
> Et le jeu serait moddable comme ça toute la communauté pourrait participer aussi !
> CA ce serait novateur !


D'ailleurs je rappelle ici que le "Développez Couché" du 15 mai sera consacré à vos questions/réponses sur les leçons difficiles, peu claires, etc.
Et que vous pouvez poser vos questions (si possible rapidement pour que je puisse y répondre) ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...topic-officiel

----------


## keulz

> J'ai été un peu surpris par le teste de RE6, jeu qui prend 8/10 sur consoles, et simplement 5/10 (avant patch) sur pc.
> Ok le portage est minimal si j'ai bien suivi, et visuellement c'est moins attrayant. Mais 3 points en moins juste pour ça ? Ca me paraît vachement sévère quand même...Ou alors y'a d'autres tares et le test aurait gagné à être plus explicite.


Une note n'étant pas objective...

----------


## kenshironeo

Sur le test de Boulon on sentait vraiment un agacement au niveau du manque d'optimisation. C'est pour ça que j'aurais aimé connaître sa config et que peut-être pouvoir comparer avec d'autres gens qui y ont joué, parce qu'il expliquait utiliser une bonne config.(une mise à jour faisant ramer le jeu à 10FPS était même évoquée)

Edit: tiens ya un dossier qui pourrait intéresser grand Maître B, c'est le procès opposant studio 38 au New Jersey qui s'estime floué(le new jersey avait accordé un prêt faramineux à Studio 38 e tleur reproche d'aovir vendu du vent, sachant que la société a fermé peu de temps après la sortie de Kingdom of Amalur.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je suis à 100% d'accord, même que CPC devrait apprendre au gens à faire un jeu vidéo en même temps, avec des articles sur le dev qui paraitrait dans le magazine !
> Et le jeu serait moddable comme ça toute la communauté pourrait participer aussi !
> CA ce serait novateur !


Non quand même, enfin je trouve que tu vas un peu loin.
Après tu vas demander à ce qu'ils mettent autour des _tests_, des _news_ et _à venir_. Et pourquoi pas des recettes de cuisines tant qu'on y est ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai été un peu surpris par le teste de RE6, jeu qui prend 8/10 sur consoles, et simplement 5/10 (avant patch) sur pc
> Ok le portage est minimal si j'ai bien suivi, et visuellement c'est moins attrayant. Mais 3 points en moins juste pour ça ? Ca me paraît vachement sévère quand même...Ou alors y'a d'autres tares et le test aurait gagné à être plus explicite.




J'ai pourtant bien insisté... C'est tellement indigne que que, même en aimant le jeu et en appréciant le boost d maniabilité et les possibilités réseau,  c'est insupportable. 
Tu ne peux pas y jouer tellement ça nique les yeux.  C'est odieux affligeant haïssable infect à gerber. Je regrette d'avoir mis tant. 
En fait t'as lu que la note.

---------- Post added at 11h52 ---------- Previous post was at 11h51 ----------

Sur console c'est excusable parce que ce n'est que de la console...  Mais dans un jeu de 18go, sur PC. 
peine de mort.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Mais dans un jeu de 18go, sur PC.


En parlant de ça, je suis peut être le seul ici, mais avec ma connexion pourrie le fait qu'un jeu soit excessivement lourd ou au contraire très léger peut m'encourager ou me dissuader de l'acheter.

Je me souviens de Saints Row 2 que j'avais acheté lors des soldes Steam et que je n'ai jamais installé parce qu'il faisait une vingtaine de Go. Même chose pour je sais plus quel jeu Star Wars qui faisait 26 Go et que je n'ai donc jamais essayé.

Au contraire si un jeu à 5 € ne fait que 100 Mo et que je sais que je pourrai y jouer une demi-heure plus tard, je vais l'acheter pour occuper ma soirée de libre (et s'il me plaît y rejouer par la suite). Alors que si je dois laisser le PC tourner toute la nuit pour avoir le jeu, c'est déjà un effort un peu plus important.


Vu que la moitié de la population semble maintenant se procurer ses jeux en dématérialisé, ce serait pas mal de faire remarquer ça quelque part dans le test, surtout si un jeu est excessivement lourd.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas con.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> En parlant de ça, je suis peut être le seul ici, mais avec ma connexion pourrie le fait qu'un jeu soit excessivement lourd ou au contraire très léger peut m'encourager ou me dissuader de l'acheter.
> 
> Je me souviens de Saints Row 2 que j'avais acheté lors des soldes Steam et que je n'ai jamais installé parce qu'il faisait une vingtaine de Go. Même chose pour je sais plus quel jeu Star Wars qui faisait 26 Go et que je n'ai donc jamais essayé.
> 
> Au contraire si un jeu à 5 € ne fait que 100 Mo et que je sais que je pourrai y jouer une demi-heure plus tard, je vais l'acheter pour occuper ma soirée de libre (et s'il me plaît y rejouer par la suite). Alors que si je dois laisser le PC tourner toute la nuit pour avoir le jeu, c'est déjà un effort un peu plus important.
> 
> 
> Vu que la moitié de la population semble maintenant se procurer ses jeux en dématérialisé, ce serait pas mal de faire remarquer ça quelque part dans le test, surtout si un jeu est excessivement lourd.


Non t'es pas tout seul il m'arrive en effet parfois de craquer plus facilement pour des jeux vite téléchargés et fun.
Ou des petit jeu qui vont m'accompagner en missions car par trop lourd sur mon PC portable.

Par exemple en attendant que les 36 gigots de Witcher2 soit téléchargés.

----------


## kenshironeo

J'ai renoncé au dernier Max Payne en partie à cause de son poids.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non mais c'est l'alcool et les mauvaises graisses et le faite qu'il manquait de condition physique. Wait ...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En parlant de ça, je suis peut être le seul ici, mais avec ma connexion pourrie le fait qu'un jeu soit excessivement lourd ou au contraire très léger peut m'encourager ou me dissuader de l'acheter.


J'ai le même problème mais avec steam tu peux mettre en pause le téléchargement quand tu fais autre chose, et tu peux le relancer pendant que tu joues (en solo bien sur).
Donc fais l'effort pour SR2 c'est dommage.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Cela reste une info importante (utile) qui mériterait bien une petite note dans le descriptif du jeu.

----------


## Teto

Non, parce qu'on ne va pas commencer à faire comme les autres avec une note pour les graphismes, le son, le nombre de polygones à l'écran, etc. (désolé, je n'ai pas la tête à écrire des choses drôles sur ce sujet).

En revanche, indiquer le "poids" du jeu dans l'en-tête à coté du prix et du drm, ouais, ce serait bien.

----------


## DeadFish

Console Magazine, ça avait de l'allure, ça faisait sérieux (et Dieu sait que les deux bougres ont besoin de repères solides, les pauvres) ; pourquoi l'avoir remplacé par "Encart console" ? Ça fait un peu échantillon gratuit, là.

----------


## Anonyme866

En général, les configs de la rédac correspondent t-elles aux configs du Doc TB ? Genre, CanHard ou DukeNukem. Ou est ce sans rapport ?







> Même chose pour je sais plus quel jeu Star Wars qui faisait 26 Go et que je n'ai donc jamais essayé.


C'est fort probablement The Old Republic, le MMORPG.

----------


## Tomaka17

> C'est fort probablement The Old Republic, le MMORPG.


Non, j'ai retrouvé, c'était The Force Unleashed en fait.
J'étais en mode "gros wtf" à l'époque où je l'ai acheté dans une promo steam.

Je sais que le jeu a une durée de vie assez courte et des textures assez moches, du coup je ne comprends absolument pas comment ça peut peser plus que Skyrim par exemple.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais,on a des configs qui collent aux configs de Canhard.
Mais celle de l'année dernière ou d'il y a deux ans histoire d'être au plus prêt du joueur moyen.
Dans mon cas, j'ai aussi à la maison une Duke Nukem de février 2011 je crois.
Et en bonus, on vient d'acheter un gros portable MSI de joueur par ce qu'on ne parle pas assez du jeu sur portable.

----------


## cooperman

Bonjour, deux idées pour le canard.

Une nouvelle rubrique tout les deux numéros, exemple pour le futur 280, :c'était il y a 140 numéros et montré ce qui a évolué par rapport a celui-ci.Donc le titre, c'était la moitié.(génial).

Deuxième: Une rubrique, on n'y a surtout pas joué.Titres trés attendu et finalement bide total (génial).
Merci.
Si vous étes pas d'accord, faites un signe.Mais faites yauque.

----------


## t4nk

> Non, parce qu'on ne va pas commencer à faire comme les autres avec une note pour les graphismes, le son...


Je ne pense pas qu'il entend le mot note dans ce sens.
Bonne idée au passage.




> Et en bonus, on vient d'acheter un gros portable MSI de joueur par ce qu'on ne parle pas assez du jeu sur portable.


Alors, c'est une très bonne idée ! Même si ça ne me concerne, il risque d'y avoir un petit peu de monde qui va beaucoup apprécier.

----------


## LoLoNATO

> Et en bonus, on vient d'acheter un gros portable MSI de joueur par ce qu'on ne parle pas assez du jeu sur portable.



Magnifique, merci de penser à nous  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Je n'ai pas vu d'articles de Monsieur Chat et ne l'ayant jamais vu, je me demandais quel était son rôle au sein de la rédac.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il chie dans la litière et joue au babyfoot.

----------


## azruqh

> Il chie dans la litière et joue au babyfoot.


Et il fait du deal de croquettes avec Boulon.

----------


## Anon26492

> Et en bonus, on vient d'acheter un gros portable MSI de joueur par ce qu'on ne parle pas assez du jeu sur portable.


Hop, ça y est, vous en avez assez parlé  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Non, parce qu'on ne va pas commencer à faire comme les autres avec une note pour les graphismes, le son, le nombre de polygones à l'écran, etc.


 :tired: 



> Je ne pense pas qu'il entend le mot note dans ce sens.


Merci  ::):

----------


## Teto

> Merci


Ah, ok, my bad !  :^_^:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Il chie dans la litière et joue au babyfoot.


T'es sûr qu'il ne fait pas l'inverse ?

----------


## TiNitro

Le jeu sur portable, c'est mon quotidien, je ne joue que sur portable (et encore c'est celui de mon boulot), donc ça m'intéresse, mais je me demande ce qu'il y a en dire ? 
Éventuellement une article dans un HS Hard, mais sinon, je ne vois pas, un portable c'est un PC....

----------


## azruqh

> [...] un portable c'est un PC....


Oui et non. Un portable a tendance a beaucoup plus chauffer et à 'caraméliser' plus vite qu'un PC tour. La poussière s'agrège et se solidifie, du fait du manque de circulation d'air propre aux portables, sans compter ceux (souvent celles mais en plein débat sur le sexisme, je ne vais pas insister  ::ninja:: ) qui jouent avec le portable sur les genoux ou, pire, au lit, la machine posée sur la couette. J'ai un peu bossé dans une boutique de dépannage fréquentée par des gamers et l'essentiel de notre clientèle était constituée de joueurs sur portables qui avaient cramé leur carte graphique à force de 'pousser' leur machine. Les jeux n'exploitent pas tous dans les mêmes proportions le CPU, la carte graphique ou la mémoire vive. Par conséquent, certains jeux font monter la température plus vite que d'autres. Après, est-ce que ça justifie une rubrique dans CPC ? Eux décident, moi je lis !  :Cigare:

----------


## kenshironeo

ça reste un "personal computer" :B):

----------


## azruqh

> ça reste un "personal computer"


Merci kenshi.  :tired:

----------


## deathflamenco

Envisagez-vous un mea culpa pour votre critique de Derrick : Meurtre dans un Parterre de Fleurs, suite aux révélations sur l'appartenance de Horst Tappert à la Waffen SS ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> un portable c'est un PC....


Ayant longtemps joué sur des ordinateurs différents et obsolètes, y compris portable, de poche, et avec différents accessoires, y compris tablette graphique, je confirme que ces machines ont des spécificités : au lit, pas de souris... 
Ma remarque s'ajoute à celles d'azruqh : 


> Les jeux n'exploitent pas tous dans les mêmes proportions le CPU, la carte graphique ou la mémoire vive. Par conséquent, certains jeux font monter la température plus vite que d'autres.


De plus, la note de frais de notre cher rédacteur doit se justifier par une remarque dans tous les tests des jeux, par exemple dans un pavé technique : "Ok pour portable".  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> De plus, la note de frais de notre cher rédacteur doit se justifier par une remarque dans tous les tests des jeux, par exemple dans un pavé technique : "Ok pour portable".


Certes mais dans ce cas il faudra préciser la config mini ou moyenne nécessaire au PC portable, car dans le domaine c'est très variable.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Envisagez-vous un mea culpa pour votre critique de Derrick : Meurtre dans un Parterre de Fleurs, suite aux révélations sur l'appartenance de Horst Tappert à la Waffen SS ?


Il parait même qu'il était allemand en 1939-45.

----------


## deathflamenco

> Il parait même qu'il était allemand en 1939-45.


Un dossier étayé de preuves serait un minimum...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Derrick ment, Derrick est Allemand.

----------


## Anton

Ca expliquerait pourquoi l'inspecteur Harry (pas lui, l'autre) Klein - Fritz de son vrai prénom (un indice de plus) - est toujours fidèlement collé aux basques de Derrick. C'était sûrement l'ordonnance de Tappert pendant la guerre et, rendu à la vie civile, tel un majordome d'antan il n'a pu l'abandonner.
Tout se recoupe.

----------


## kenshironeo

En même temps il est mort et ne peut pas se défendre, et on ne sait pas si son engagement était libre ou forcé. Enfin, il faut souligner qu'il avait 22 ans en 45.

----------


## Pontifex

Moi, ce qui me marque dans cette histoire, c'est quand même que Derrick contre Superman avait vu juste: cf la réplique de Navarro 

Spoiler Alert! 


« Dis-donc connard, enculé d'antisémite de ta mère, tu vas me traiter avec un peu de respect oui ? Fils de pute d'ancien nazi de bourreau d'enfants[...] »

 et le fait que Derrick refusait de bosser avec des cocos.
De là à y voir un coup des Chinois du FBI  :tired:

----------


## keulz

> Dans mon cas, j'ai aussi à la maison une Duke Nukem de février 2011 je crois.


RdJ : Boulon achète les canhard pour avoir des abos gratos à CPC.  ::o:

----------


## cooperman

Aprés sa mort dire que Derrick était nazi est naze...

----------


## kenshironeo

Je suis partagé par plusieurs sentiments, entre l'envie que ce ne soit pas vrai ou qu'il ait été forcé et l'enveide connaître la vérité. Quoi qu'il en soit on peut séparer l'homme de l'oeuvre et reconnaître qu'il a été un bon acteur.

----------


## Anonyme112

Merci Kenshi  ::wub:: 

Je me sentais un peu déprimé mais là ça va mieux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je viens de réveiller ma femme, à contenir mon rire comme un con.

----------


## keulz

Je ne crois plus en sa naïveté, c'est trop gros.  :Emo:

----------


## kenshironeo

Bah je dis ce que je pense, horst tappert est mort, il ne pourra jamai s'expliquer sur son passé, et vu qu'il a été bon acteur sans être un estar, peu de gens se mobiliseront pour prendre sa défense ou connaître le fin mot de l'histoire. On restera sur ce "on a découvert qu'il a fait partie des SS".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_auHQlul70

----------


## azruqh

> Bah je dis ce que je pense, horst tappert est mort, il ne pourra jamai s'expliquer sur son passé, et vu que tout en étant un bon acteur sans être un estar, peu de gens s emobiliseront pour prendre sa défense ou connaître le fin mot de l'histoire. On restera sur ce "on a découvert qu'il a fait partie des SS".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_auHQlul70


Houla malheureux, préviens quand tu mets un lien vers un machin de Goldman !

----------


## Da-Soth

> En même temps il est mort et ne peut pas se défendre, et on ne sait pas si son engagement était libre ou forcé. Enfin, il faut souligner qu'il avait 22 ans en 45.


http://www.slate.fr/story/71855/hors...t-ss-waffen-ss

----------


## kenshironeo

Ouep, j'avais vu cet article :;):

----------


## ducon

> Aprés son ban dire que Derrick était Dorak est dur à croire...


Corrigé.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de temps à autres d'avoir des interventions du personnel de materiel.net sur la section hardware pour discuter d'éventuels problèmes rencontrés, faire remonter des suggestions, etc?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh pourquoi ?
Materiel.net n'a aucune "obligation" de venir s'emmerder sur ce forum plus qu'un autre...
Si t'as des suggestions à leur faire, envoie leur un mail.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais par exemple un canard avait été embêté parce qu'on lui demandait une photocopie de carte d'identité, etc, donc ça pourrrait être un bon moyen de faire remonter ce genre de problèmes par le biais d'un site partenaire. D'autant que j'ai, et je pense que pas mal de gens sont dans mon cas, découvert matériel.net "grâce à canard pc". Si je suis allé chez eux et en ai été satisfait, c'était parc eque c'était enq uelque sorte estampillé "approuvé par cpc" et donc de qualité.

Donc c'est pas selon moi une obligation, mais ça pourrait être sympathique et constructif. Après tout, des configs materiel.net sont publiées chaque mois sur le magazine.

Des gens de dl gamer passent parfois sur le forum, pourquoi pas des gens de matériel.net aussi?

----------


## keulz

> Non mais par exemple un canard avait été embêté parce qu'on lui demandait une photocopie de carte d'identité, etc, donc ça pourrrait être un bon moyen de faire remonter ce genre de problèmes par le biais d'un site partenaire. D'autant que j'ai, et je pense que pas mal de gens sont dans mon cas, découvert matériel.net "grâce à canard pc". Si je suis allé chez eux et en ai été satisfait, c'était parc eque c'était enq uelque sorte estampillé "approuvé par cpc" et donc de qualité.
> 
> Donc c'est pas selon moi une obligation, mais ça pourrait être sympathique et constructif. Après tout, des configs materiel.net sont publiées chaque mois sur le magazine.
> 
> Des gens de dl gamer passent parfois sur le forum, pourquoi pas des gens de matériel.net aussi?


Ahahah

Tu es grand, tu es beau, 
Tu es kenshironeo.

----------


## Zepolak

> Non mais par exemple un canard avait été embêté parce qu'on lui demandait une photocopie de carte d'identité, etc, donc ça pourrrait être un bon moyen de faire remonter ce genre de problèmes par le biais d'un site partenaire.


En ce qui concerne ceci, ça n'a rien à voir avec le site marchand mais tout avoir avec un procédé de vérification aléatoire (oui, ça fait chier quand ça tombe sur soi) chez tous les marchands.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est un processus qui leur est imposé par un règlement quelconque  ou ils peuvent décider de le désactiver?

----------


## smokytoks

Fia-net...

----------


## kenshironeo

Ok donc en cas de souci, c'est les bretelles de fia-net qu'il faut tirer^^

----------


## Raymonde

Si tu tires trop sur les bretelles le pantalon va tomber !

----------


## kenshironeo

Ya un Neitsabes sur twitter qui est bloggueur et artiste, c'est le NetSabes de canard pc?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non c'est @netsabes sur twitter.

Par contre y'a @kenshironeo sur twitter c'est toi ou c'est @kenshironeo1 ou @kenshironeo2 ou @kenshironeo3 ou @kenshironeo4 ou @kenshironeo5 ...
Ou @kenshironeo666 ou @kenshironeo28754 ou @kenshironeoneo ou ... @kenshironeo8795642 ou ...

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est moi, en fait j'avais vraiment trouvé un neitsabes sur twitter qui parlait lui aussi de jeux vidéo et avait un lapin en avatar, d'où mon doute.

http://www.neitsabes.fr/le-proprietaire/

Question dans un autre domaine, Zeno Clash 2 mérite-t-il le bash qu'il subit en ce moment ?

----------


## Perlooz

Hé Kenshironeo, je suis allé aux objets trouvés et j'ai retrouvé ton second degré.   ::w00t::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pourquoi n'appliquez-vous pas la "Grande Réforme de l'Orthographe Française" de 1990, svp ?  ::huh::

----------


## ducon



----------


## kenshironeo

Parce qu'elle est loin de faire l'unanimité, y compris à l'école et à l'université. Petite remarque sur une légère maladresse dans le test de sihonored, logiquement  il devrait y avoir "et terriblement moins en bourrin" et non pas "en terriblemement moins bourin".

Sinon en relisant ce test je le trouve un peu indulgent pour un dlc qui n'offre que 8 heures de jeux en plus, quelles que soient ses qualités intrinséques.

----------


## Pinkipou

> ...quelles que soient ses qualités intrinsèches.


Ficsé.

----------


## Tomaka17

*Ognon*. 'Nuff said.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Parce que [la réforme] est loin de faire l'unanimité, y compris à l'école et à l'université.


 Elle est obligatoire  ::wub::  dans l'enseignement, les commerces...

(Je sais, je suis chiant !  ::|:  
On est tous le chiant de quelqu'un...  :B): )

----------


## ducon

Ça doit être pour ça que le dictionnaire de Firefox propose plusieurs dictionnaires.

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour. 
> 
> *Elle est obligatoire  dans l'enseignement*, les commerces...
> 
> (Je sais, je suis chiant !  
> On est tous le chiant de quelqu'un... )


Pourtant pour les corrections du brevet/bac etc l'ancienne orthographe n'est pas sanctionnée  :B):

----------


## Anton

L'orthographe tout court passé un certain seuil. 
Sinon même avec l'harmonisation en jury les quotas ne seraient pas respectés  :B):

----------


## kenshironeo

Elle est obligatoire mais dans les faits beaucoup d'enseignants restent sur l'ancienne orthographe, je n'ai connu à l'université qu'un seul professeur qui acceptait sans problème la réforme, et c'était vraiment une exception.

----------


## Flad

> L'orthographe tout court *passé un certain seuil.* 
> Sinon même avec l'harmonisation en jury les quotas ne seraient pas respectés


Avant ce seuil tu ne seras pas plus sanctionné que tu appliques ou non la réforme.

----------


## kenshironeo

Une idée de  dossier: pourquoi les jeux occupent de plus en plus de place sur les disques durs, réponse évidente parce que ça évolue etc, mais il y aurait peut être des détails à donner, nous expliquer pourquoi un AAA prendra seulement 6 à 8 go quand un autre sorti la même année en prend beaucoup plus et a une durée de vie biens moindre,etc.

----------


## ducon

Lance un coup de windirstat sur les répertoires de tes jeux, tu vas comprendre.

----------


## Chataigne

> Une idée de  dossier: pourquoi les jeux occupent de plus en plus de place sur les disques durs, réponse évidente parce que ça évolue etc, mais il y aurait peut être des détails à donner, nous expliquer pourquoi un AAA prendra seulement 6 à 8 go quand un autre sorti la même année en prend beaucoup plus et a une durée de vie biens moindre,etc.


J'aurai tendance à dire que c'est principalement une histoire de graphisme. Plus il est beau, plus il est gros. De la à en faire un dossier ...

----------


## kikoro

*Kenshironeo* peut-il avoir ce sous-titre? (voir plus bas)
*Découvre CPC*
Merci à la populace.

----------


## Raymonde

> *Kenshironeo* peut-il avoir ce sous-titre? (voir plus bas)
> *Découvre CPC*
> Merci à la populace.


ah ben non c'est nul !

----------


## kenshironeo

Je reviens sur l'article où vous testez le jeu de dinosaures. Vous mentionnez Dino Crisis parmi les jeux ratés. C'est vrai qu'il n'était pas révolutionnaire, mais pour y avoir joué pendant des dizaines d'heures, je dirais que son principal tort et d'être sorti après Resident Evil. Du coup, bon nombre d'effets de surprise étaient prévisibles par les joueurs.

Bref tout ça pour dire que c'était un jeu honnête.

----------


## keulz

> Je reviens sur l'article où vous testez le jeu de dinosaures. Vous mentionnez Crysis parmi les jeux ratés. C'est vrai qu'il n'était pas révolutionnaire, mais pour y avoir joué pendant des dizaines d'heures, je dirais que son principal tort et d'être sorti après Resident Evil. Du coup, bon nombre d'effets de surprise étaient prévisibles par les joueurs.
> 
> Bref tout ça pour dire que c'était un jeu honnête.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je reviens sur l'article où vous testez le jeu de dinosaures. Vous mentionnez Crysis parmi les jeux ratés. C'est vrai qu'il n'était pas révolutionnaire, mais pour y avoir joué pendant des dizaines d'heures, je dirais que son principal tort et d'être sorti après Resident Evil. Du coup, bon nombre d'effets de surprise étaient prévisibles par les joueurs.
> 
> Bref tout ça pour dire que c'était un jeu honnête.





>

----------


## gregounech

> Je reviens sur l'article où vous testez le jeu de dinosaures. Vous mentionnez Crysis parmi les jeux ratés. C'est vrai qu'il n'était pas révolutionnaire, mais pour y avoir joué pendant des dizaines d'heures, je dirais que son principal tort et d'être sorti après Resident Evil. Du coup, bon nombre d'effets de surprise étaient prévisibles par les joueurs.
> 
> Bref tout ça pour dire que c'était un jeu honnête.





>

----------


## kenshironeo

Dino Crisis pardon^^

----------


## keulz

> Dino Crisis pardon^^


 :tired:

----------


## kenshironeo

Il y avait dans le fond les mêmes options de gameplay que RE: création de fléchettes ou de medikits en faisant des combinaisons, même variété d'armes(peut-être un peu moins que dans RE), énigmes(souvent à base de mots de passe à trouver à l'aide de disques, ou bien des caisses à lever à moment donné), et le fait qu'on pouvait passer par les conduits d'aération pour se déplacer dans les bâtiments(ce qui je crois n'existait pas dans les RE de l'époque). On pouvait aussi activer des faisceaux lasers pour se protéger des vélociraptors. Et on avait la possibilité d'anesthésier plutôt que de tuer.

Après on lui a reproché je pense d'être un RE avec des dinosaures, et c'était un peu vrai, mais le jeu était plus qu'honnête et offrait plusieurs fins différentes.

----------


## Zepolak

> Après on lui a reproché je pense d'être un RE avec des dinosaures, et c'était un peu vrai, mais le jeu était plus qu'honnête et offrait plusieurs fins différentes.


Est-ce que tu penses que chaque fois qu'un lecteur sur le forum n'est pas d'accord avec un avis de la Rédaction sur un jeu, la Rédaction va discuter de cela avec le lecteur en question ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Peut-être pas à chaque fois mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer car c'est toujours sympa de le faire,c'est un peu le sujet "courriers du lecteur" donc on pose une question et s'ils ont le temps et l'envie ils répondent.

Mais sur le coup j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de souligner la chose car j'ai vraiment apprécié le jeu et l'ai complété plusieurs fois.

Le lecteur/spectateur qui interagit avec le magazine/émissionde télé en donnant des retours, c'est dans l'air du temps^^

----------


## Mthieu

Tu devais être insupportable en voiture pendant les long trajets quand tu étais gamin toi non ?  :tired:

----------


## zatura

Je me posais une question par rapport à la version numérique de canardPC.

Je suis en ce moment en train de ranger tout mon ancien bordel d'ado avec ma mère et je retombe sur une floppée d'ancien CPC. Du coup j'hésite à les jeter car j'avoue ne pas les relire hyper souvent mais j'aime quand même en feuilleter un de temps en temps.

Du coup je me suis posé une question. Vu que l'on peut lier son abonnement CPC avec le compte du forum. Est ce que cela serait possible d'avoir accès à la version numérique des numéros que l'on a reçu en papier il y a genre 5 ans ? Comme ça je pourrais jeter mes CPC matériels (ou les filer à quelqu'un)  en sachant que si je veux je pourrais toujours avoir accès à leur contenu via le site.

PS : sinon j'ai pas trouvé sur la boutique le moyen de commander la version numérique du dernier numéro. C'est pas possible ?

----------


## Enax

Est-ce que vous envisagez (envisageriez) un test de Miasmata dans un futur pas lointain ?

----------


## znokiss

> Je me posais une question par rapport à la version numérique de canardPC.
> 
> Je suis en ce moment en train de ranger tout mon ancien bordel d'ado avec ma mère et je retombe sur une floppée d'ancien CPC. Du coup j'hésite à les jeter car j'avoue ne pas les relire hyper souvent mais j'aime quand même en feuilleter un de temps en temps.
> 
> Du coup je me suis posé une question. Vu que l'on peut lier son abonnement CPC avec le compte du forum. Est ce que cela serait possible d'avoir accès à la version numérique des numéros que l'on a reçu en papier il y a genre 5 ans ? Comme ça je pourrais jeter mes CPC matériels (ou les filer à quelqu'un)  en sachant que si je veux je pourrais toujours avoir accès à leur contenu via le site.
> 
> PS : sinon j'ai pas trouvé sur la boutique le moyen de commander la version numérique du dernier numéro. C'est pas possible ?


http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...ag.php?mag=161

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Est-ce que tu penses que chaque fois qu'un lecteur sur le forum n'est pas d'accord avec un avis de la Rédaction sur un jeu, la Rédaction va discuter de cela avec le lecteur en question ?


Ce que tu dis ne s'applique qu'aux lecteurs lambda.




> Tu devais être insupportable en voiture pendant les long trajets quand tu étais gamin toi non ?


Parce que demain tu serais prêt à faire un long trajet en voiture avec ?  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu devais être insupportable en voiture pendant les long trajets quand tu étais gamin toi non ?


Pourquoi "devais" ?

----------


## Norochj

> Peut-être pas à chaque fois mais ça vaut le coup d'essayer car c'est toujours sympa de le faire,c'est un peu le sujet "courriers du lecteur" donc on pose une question et s'ils ont le temps et l'envie ils répondent.
> 
> Mais sur le coup j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de souligner la chose car j'ai vraiment apprécié le jeu et l'ai complété plusieurs fois.
> 
> Le lecteur/spectateur qui interagit avec le magazine/émissionde télé en donnant des retours, c'est dans l'air du temps^^


C'est sympa seulement quand c'est pas toujours la même personne qui revient poser des questions débiles. Ça fatigue les autres lecteurs et la rédaction, du coup on se retrouve avec moins de réponse  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je m'interroge sur l'omniprésence de la "croix" pour servir de réticule dans les FPS. Je trouve que le cercle avec un point au milieu est bien plus précis et adapté. Mais peut être qu'il en existe d'autres types plus intéressants. D'ailleurs je préfère les jeux où l'on peut choisir plusieurs modèles, c'est uin gage de rejouabilité.
Serait-il possible de faire un dossier là-dessus ? Je pense que ça intéresse bien plus de lecteurs qu'on ne l'imagine.

----------


## ducon

> Est-ce que tu penses que chaque fois qu'un lecteur sur le forum n'est pas d'accord avec un avis de la Rédaction sur un jeu, la Rédaction va discuter de cela avec le lecteur en question ?


Évidemment, le client est roi.

----------


## kenshironeo

> C'est sympa seulement quand c'est pas toujours la même personne qui revient poser des questions débiles. Ça fatigue les autres lecteurs et la rédaction, du coup on se retrouve avec moins de réponse


Il  ya tellement de sujets à aborder sur chaque numéro, sans parler des sorties à venir et autres, que c'est dur de ne pas avoir envie de poser une question, mais je comprends ce que tu veux dire pour la lisibilité.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je m'interroge sur l'omniprésence de la "croix" pour servir de réticule dans les FPS. Je trouve que le cercle avec un point au milieu est bien plus précis et adapté. Mais peut être qu'il en existe d'autres types plus intéressants. D'ailleurs je préfère les jeux où l'on peut choisir plusieurs modèles, c'est uin gage de rejouabilité.
> Serait-il possible de faire un dossier là-dessus ? Je pense que ça intéresse bien plus de lecteurs qu'on ne l'imagine.


Ah ah ah !

----------


## znokiss

> Je m'interroge sur l'omniprésence de la "croix" pour servir de réticule dans les FPS. Je trouve que le cercle avec un point au milieu est bien plus précis et adapté. Mais peut être qu'il en existe d'autres types plus intéressants. D'ailleurs je préfère les jeux où l'on peut choisir plusieurs modèles, c'est uin gage de rejouabilité.
> Serait-il possible de faire un dossier là-dessus ? Je pense que ça intéresse bien plus de lecteurs qu'on ne l'imagine.


 :^_^: 

Cacao m'a fait rire, tout n'est pas perdu.

----------


## 0siris

Salut je vais partir hors d'europe pour un petit moment et j'imagine que vous ne livrez pas à l'autre bout du monde. Par contre pour la version numérique si on a pas de tablette apple/android on peut aller se brosser ? Une solution pour les utilisateurs de windows ?

----------


## Miguel

Sisi, on livre à l'autre bout du monde.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le monde est sphérique donc il n'a pas de bout.

----------


## Flad

> Le monde est sphérique donc il n'a pas de bout.


Partiellement faux, mais c'est juste pour faire chier.

----------


## Raymonde

http://goo.gl/maps/gJgzo

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://goo.gl/maps/gJgzo


Certes mais il a dit "à l'autre" donc pas celui-là.

----------


## ducon

> Le monde est sphérique donc il n'a pas de bout.


Tu es allé voir Gabe Newell de près pour dire ça ?

----------


## keulz

Chère rédac, serait-il possible de créer une rubrique "courrier des lecteurs" dans le mag ?
Si oui, est-ce que kenshi pourrait s'occuper des réponses ?

Merci d'avance.



> Je m'interroge sur l'omniprésence de la "croix" pour servir de réticule dans les FPS. Je trouve que le cercle avec un point au milieu est bien plus précis et adapté. Mais peut être qu'il en existe d'autres types plus intéressants. D'ailleurs je préfère les jeux où l'on peut choisir plusieurs modèles, c'est uin gage de rejouabilité.
> Serait-il possible de faire un dossier là-dessus ? Je pense que ça intéresse bien plus de lecteurs qu'on ne l'imagine.


...
T'as oublié de rechanger de compte avant de poster, débile...

----------


## Yshuya

Je me posais une question,

Chaque jeu est joué par un seul unique journaliste ? Où les jeux sont parfois joué par plusieurs journalistes ? 

Ce qui  m'amène à ma deuxième question, vous êtes toujours d'accord, j'ai souvenir que non concernant Dead Island entre autre.

Et pour finir, ne serait-il pas intéressant pour certains jeux à clivage d'avoir parfois deux tests argumentant pour & contre ?

----------


## devn

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir comment vous sélectionnez les jeux à tester? Est-ce que vous bossez 48h/24 pour essayer les milliers qui sortent chaque jour? Une fois essayé, est-ce en fonction de votre feeling, du budget coke/pute des conférences de presse ou d'un jet de dé à 100 faces?

----------


## kenshironeo

Je trouvais que vous aviez gonflé la note de dishonored, mais maintenant que j'y a i joué une bonne quinzaine d'heures, je comprends le pourquoi du score attribué.

----------


## Euklif

> T'as oublié de rechanger de compte avant de poster, débile...


 :^_^: 
Je sais pas si c'est vraiment ça mais je me suis dit la même chose  ::P: .

----------


## Raymonde

> Je trouvais que vous aviez gonflé la note de dishonored, mais maintenant que j'y a i joué une bonne quinzaine d'heures, je comprends le pourquoi du score attribué.


C'était combien la note ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'était combien la note ?


9/10.
Je crois...  ::unsure::

----------


## Frypolar

> 9/10.
> Je crois...


  :tired: 

 15/10

----------


## Lt Anderson

> 15/10


Ah oui la fameuse "note ultime"...

----------


## Bah

> Je trouvais que vous aviez gonflé la note de dishonored, mais maintenant que j'y a i joué une bonne quinzaine d'heures, je comprends le pourquoi du score attribué.


Donc en gros, tant que tu avais pas joué au jeu tu étais pas d'accord avec la note ? Et tu penses que venir dire ici un truc aussi aberrant  c'est vraiment une bonne idée ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Bah je vois pas le problème à reconnaître ses erreurs. Sur le coup je me suis dit oui studio français, note gonflée, etc mais finalement non le jeu est vraiment superbe.

----------


## Raymonde

Ahahah kenshi  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Kenshi, en fait, c'était un vrai débile qui a
1) vendu son compte au prince des trolls
2) évolué en entrant au contact d'une boue radioactive

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Kenshi, en fait, c'était un vrai débile qui
> 1) vendu son compte au prince des trolls
> 2) évolué en entrant au contact d'une boue radioactive


La communauté enquête sur ce personnage extraordinaire. Nous sommes plusieurs à nous demander ce qu'il en est.
Peut-être pourriez vous en faire un dossier ? D'une dizaine de pages ?

Mais je le trouve malgré tout beaucoup plus agréable, gentil et amusant que certains de canards trolleurs  ::):

----------


## smokytoks

> Je trouvais que vous aviez gonflé la note de dishonored, mais maintenant que j'y a i joué une bonne quinzaine d'heures, je comprends le pourquoi du score attribué.


C'est quoi la question ?  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 15h23 ---------- Previous post was at 15h22 ----------




> Bah je vois pas le problème à reconnaître ses erreurs. Sur le coup je me suis oui studio fançais, note gonflée,etc mais finalement non le jeu est vraiment superbe.


C'est quoi la question ?  :tired:

----------


## Raymonde

Il est magnifique  ::happy2:: 

Kenshiro le Magnifique !

----------


## Zepolak

Attention, c'est pas parce que Boulon fait une remarque (parce qu'à la base kenshi s'adresse aux gens de la Rédac, donc bon, il a une réponse, voilà) que c'est parti on peut se lâcher à bon droit  :;): 

(Après, oui, bon, moi non plus je ne comprends pas le concept de la moitié de ses posts mais c'est une autre histoire). Je n'ai pas non plus dis que les posts ci-dessus étaient du lynchage, mais je préfère prévenir que guérir !

----------


## lordsupra

C'est vrai, n’abîmez pas un tel don tombé direct d'au delà de la courbure du ciel :3 
Faudrait le préserver, comme Lascaux, interdire le Screenshots de ses posts, le classer patrimoine mondial de l'unesco, le mettre sous cloche.

----------


## jesersarien

demandez à Mdt de vous aider, il le fait si bien.
Moi je quitte et reprends mes billes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Maintenant qu'on a appris avec stupeur que vous êtes sexistes, nazistes, que vous vivez parmi des roux, quelles horreurs allons nous encore devoir découvrir dans les prochains numéros ?  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

On pourrait arrêter avec KenshiMachin?

Merci.

----------


## DeadFish

> Maintenant qu'on a appris avec stupeur que vous êtes sexistes, nazistes, que vous vivez parmi des roux, quelles horreurs allons nous encore devoir découvrir dans les prochains numéros ?


Ils... Ils... Ils écrivent dans un torchon qui cause de jeux vidéo. Sois fort.

----------


## Djal

> On pourrait arrêter avec KenshiMachin?
> 
> Merci.


Jalouse.

----------


## Aulren

> La communauté enquête sur ce personnage extraordinaire. Nous sommes plusieurs à nous demander ce qu'il en est.
> Peut-être pourriez vous en faire un dossier ? D'une dizaine de pages ?
> 
> Mais je le trouve malgré tout beaucoup plus agréable, gentil et amusant que certains de canards trolleurs


C'est pour lui que Canard PC va rajouter des pages au mag. kenshioreo en pigiste  :Bave:

----------


## azruqh

> C'est quoi la question ? 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h23 ---------- Previous post was at 15h22 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> C'est quoi la question ?


Kenshi ne pose pas de question. Kenshi *EST* la question.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> le mettre sous cloche.


Je comprends pas trop pourquoi il devrait systématiquement poster après toi ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ils... Ils... Ils écrivent dans un torchon qui cause de jeux vidéo. Sois fort.


Ca va j'en lis pas et je ne pratique pas cette activité maudite.

----------


## kenshironeo

Comment voyez-vous l'avenir de Square Enix: repli sur le marché japonais et fin des blockbusters à destination de l'Occident?

----------


## azruqh

> Comment voyez-vous l'avenir de Square Enix: repli sur le marché japonais et fin des blockbusters à destination de l'Occident?


Boaf nan, elle est pas bien celle-là, une autre.










 :tired:

----------


## t4nk

Après l'effort incommensurable d'écrire blockbuster au lieu de triple A, vidé de son énergie, il n'a pu faire qu'une seule ligne. J'aurais presque envie de lui tirer mon chapeau.

----------


## Anonyme866

Est ce que CPC envisage de vendre certains numéros au format PDF, voire eBook ? Je pense, à tout hasard, au premier *Canard PC Hardware - Hors Série*, toujours d'actualité mais victime de son succès, donc épuisé. J'ai bien le miens, mais lorsque je conseillais des gens voulant se prendre un PC, je suggérais ce numéro comme clefs de l'entretien et de l'évolution. Le rééditer en papier étant irréaliste, la virtualisation sonne comme une solution. Après, un vrébouquin, encore plus complet, non plus en kiosque mais en librairie dans le rayon informatique, ce serait agréable aussi...

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Un vrai bouquin, encore plus complet, non plus en kiosque mais en librairie dans le rayon informatique, ce serait agréable aussi...


Cela mérite une médaille d'optimisme ! Bravo !  ::wub:: 
Qui se dévoue pour lui en faire une en JPG ?  :^_^:   :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Hum petite question, dans le numéro sur le sexisme, le sommaire indiquait  un test de blade symphony à la page 34, alors qu'à cette page se trouvait Defiance. C'était un trait d'esprit en rapport avec le  thème du numéro ou une erreur d'impression ?

----------


## azruqh

> Hum petite question, dans le numéro sur le sexisme, le sommaire indiquait  un test de blade symphony à la page 34, alors qu'à cette page se trouvait Defiance. C'était un trait d'esprit en rapport avec le  thème du numéro ou une erreur d'impression ?


C'était une gonzesse à la maquette, spour ça.





 ::ninja::

----------


## starduck

Bonjour,
y a-t-il un soucis avec Read-and-go? Le dernier numéro n'est toujours pas dispo  :;): 

Merci

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que le chat et le chien qu'on voit dans la rubrique au coin du jeu sont des clins d'oeil à Pif et Hercule?

----------


## keulz

> Est-ce que le chat et le chien qu'on voit dans la rubrique au coin du jeu sont des clins d'oeil à Pif et Hercule?


 ::mellow:: 

 :Bave:

----------


## kilfou

Non c'est Paf et Hencule.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Non c'est Paf et Hencule.


 ::o:  Mais c'est génial !

----------


## Flad

La 3ème m'a arraché un sourire.

----------


## AMDS

Bonjour

je viens de voir, sur le site Arrêt sur Images, que vous allez lancer une offre d'abonnement conjointe courant Juin. Peut-on avoir quelques détails ou est-ce encore trop tôt ?

----------


## Nirm

> Bonjour
> je viens de voir, sur le site Arrêt sur Images, que vous allez lancer une offre d'abonnement conjointe courant Juin. Peut-on avoir quelques détails ou est-ce encore trop tôt ?


Salut, on en parle ici.  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Histoire de pas se faire avoir si un jour je peux me permettre de changer mon matos pc, vers quelle période actualiserez vous les trois configs publiées dans le magazine? Tout particulièrement pour  la config la moins chère à 500 euros

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

C'est actualisé avec chaque numéro de Canard Pc Hardware, et si je ne me trompe pas le prochaine est en juillet-aout.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ça dépend des sorties matos en effet mais il checkent à chaque nouveau CPC Hardware.

----------


## AMDS

> Salut, on en parle ici.


Merki  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

Merci :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De toute façon il doit y'avoir de nouvelles cartes graphiques d'ici la fin de l'année, non ? Le mieux pour toi serait d'attendre pour voir si ça va chambouler les configs canard ou non.

----------


## Frypolar

> De toute façon il doit y'avoir de nouvelles cartes graphiques d'ici la fin de l'année, non ? Le mieux pour toi serait d'attendre pour voir si ça va chambouler les configs canard ou non.


En général ils commencent par le haut de gamme. À moins d’une guerre des prix, pas sûr que ça chamboule la Ducky à 500 €.

----------


## Djal

Je prends l'avion le 30, ça m'arrangerait d'avoir le 277 dans ma boite à lettres le 29.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que vous avez prévu un dossier sur la nouvelle Xbox ?  ::trollface:: 
Challenge: résister à l'envie de coller un troll toutes les lignes.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Est-ce que vous avez prévu un dossier sur la nouvelle Xbox ?


Ça m'étonnerait vu que les jeux-vidéo ne sont pas encore prévus dessus.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Est-ce que vous avez prévu un dossier sur la nouvelle Xbox ?


Pourquoi ?

Ça sert à rien, ça n'a rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo, c'est un décodeur télé avec une webcam.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Ça sert à rien, ça n'a rien à voir avec le jeu vidéo, c'est un décodeur télé avec une webcam.


Non, un modem.

----------


## cooperman

Bonjour,

Au mois de novembre, CPC fête ses 10 ans.Yaura t-il plein de surprises ?
Si vous avez pas d'idées, je propose un concert avec bruce springsteen !
a+

----------


## Max_well

> Bonjour,
> 
> Au mois de novembre, CPC fête ses 10 ans.Yaura t-il plein de surprises ?
> Si vous avez pas d'idées, je propose un concert avec bruce springsteen !
> a+


La rédac ne fête pas les anniversaires, mais les numéros rond il me semble.
Et d'abord on dit Bruce Printscreen.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> La rédac ne fête pas les anniversaires


 http://www.canardpc.com/news-31907-c..._concours.html

----------


## Nacodaco

> http://www.canardpc.com/news-31907-c..._concours.html


On s'en fout du matos. On veut des piges !

----------


## Basique

Bonjour, 

Comment est-on drôle ?

merci

----------


## Anton

Avec un chapeau.

----------


## Raymonde

Règle n°1 : ne pas suivre les conseils d'Anton.
Règle n°2 : lui proposer d'aller se faire enculer.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Règle n°2 : en aucun cas financer Anton.

----------


## Anton

Tant pis pour toi, pas de bergamotes. 

Au passage, arrête de te plaindre en permanence d'être harcelé par une partie du forum et que tes propos/actes soient réinterprétés, puisque tu participes de la même chose.

----------


## eKaps

Vous vous souciez tous les deux du bien être des petits enfants, c'est cela qu'il faut retenir.

----------


## Anton



----------


## Basique

Tant de haine.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ne stigmatisons pas, tous les déviants sexuels ne sont pas religieux.

----------


## keulz

> Ne stigmatisons pas, tous les déviants sexuels ne sont pas religieux.


 ::XD:: 
Merci

----------


## Anton

T'es agnostique, keulz ?

----------


## Raymonde

> Règle n°2 : en aucun cas financer Anton.


C'est la n°3 :smile:

----------


## eKaps

> T'es agnostique, keulz ?


Excommunié de confession je crois.

----------


## Karhmit

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Comment est-on drôle ?
> 
> merci


Toutes les personnes qui auraient pu répondre à cette question ont été bannies.  :Emo:

----------


## Menkar

_For Comic Relief_

----------


## Draxx

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Comment est-on drôle ?
> 
> merci


Avec un masque de singe.

----------


## Chocolouf

Mais non, avec un nez rouge !

----------


## smokytoks

Sans le vouloir...

----------


## LtBlight

Petite question à la rédac : connaissez vous la boite de dév' Rivermyst Gaming? (http://rivermyst.com) Ils sont en charge de l'adaptation de l'excellent jeu de plateau Twilight Struggle, basé sur la guerre froide. J'aurais préféré que Paradox s'en charge mais ils ont déjà East vs West  ::): 

Il y'aurait moyen de les contacter à propos de l'adaptation de Twilight Struggle? Si ça peut vous intéresser ainsi que d'autres lecteurs...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Rome 2 devrait être jouable au Rezzed de Birmingham en jouin. Vu que ce n'est pas trop loin avez-vous prévu d'y catapulter ackboo ?




0:36  :Emo:

----------


## fabvision

Salut les canards et la rédac,

Je risque ce premier post après quelques années à lire le magazine et le forum
Tout d'abord, merci pour votre super boulot, c'est toujours un plaisir de vous lire toutes les deux semaines.

Voilà donc une question volontairement très ouverte , à laquelle je l'espère, la rédac répondra :

Avez-vous des critères pour évaluer la qualité d'une cinématique dans un jeu ?

Je sais bien qu'il faut voir un jeu dans son ensemble (intérêt, ambiance, histoire, univers, immersion, jouabilité, etc ... etc ...), mais peut-être avez-vous des détails à donner sur le point précis des cinématiques ?

Par exemple, il me semble avoir lu dans un de vos magazines (pas réussi à retrouver quel numéro, dommage ...) que les cinématiques de Starcraft 2 étaient pas au top, mais sans plus de détail ... auriez vous un exemple de "bonne" cinématique ?
(Starcraft 2 n'est qu'une exemple dont je me rappelle, je ne suis pas spécifiquement fixé sur ce jeu là)

De part mon job, les studios de conception de jeux-vidéo me demandent souvent d'évaluer leurs cinématiques (voir parfois leurs animatiques ...), donc ça m'intéresse d'avoir votre avis sur la question, voire même sur l'évolution des dites cinématiques au fil des ans (on est loin de Flashback ou Another World aujourd'hui)

D'avance merci  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

Je vais t'apporte rmon avis. Généralement j'aime bien qu'il y ait des cinématiques non réalisées ave cl emoteur du jeu, par exemple lors de l'introduction. Il faut qu'elle ait du style ou qu'elle ne soit pas, la cinématique d'introduction. Celle de SoulBlade reste une référence pour moi par exemple.

Les cinématiques faites ingame avec le moteur du jeu doivent être zappables.  Il faut que leur présence soit justifiée et qu'on n'ait pas le syndrome de la cinématique qui poppe à chaque ouverture de coffre.

Après, difficle d'avoir des critèrespour une cinématique tournée avec le moteur dujeu, il suffit qu'elle s'intègre bien à l'univers du jeu je dirais.
Après il ya des choses que j'aime bien avoir dans tous les cas: réalisme des animations faciales. Effets de lumière spectaculaires si le jeu est tournée vers le combat ou l'aventure. Musique orchestrale qui marque(cinématique d'intro). Capacité à susciter de l'émotion.

Il faut qu'avec la cinématique on se sente au coeur des choses, et que ce soit beau. les FF sont des exemple sen matière de bonnes cinématiques, celles de Diablo 1 ou de Falout collent bien à leurs univers respectifs.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pardon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> :
> 
> 
> 
> Par exemple, il me semble avoir lu dans un de vos magazines (pas réussi à retrouver quel numéro, dommage ...) que les cinématiques de Starcraft 2 étaient pas au top, mais sans plus de détail ... auriez vous un exemple de "bonne" cinématique ?
> (Starcraft 2 n'est qu'une exemple dont je me rappelle, je ne suis pas spécifiquement fixé sur ce jeu là)


Je vais me permettre de répondre à ça: les cinématiques de SC2 et Diablo 3  sont techniquement très réussies (comme d'hab' chez Blizzard). Par contre niveau mise en scène ou intérêt "narratif", elles ne sont franchement pas terribles. C'était ce qui ressortait des tests, il me semble.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est vrai qu'elles font très "produit culturel hyper formaté pour être universel"  ::(:  et sont un peu fades au demeurant.

Par contre celle-là est vrauiment épique quinze ans après.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce que vous comptez embaucher un nouveau newseur pour alimenter le site que je trouve un tantinet tristoune dans ce domaine ?

----------


## DeadFish

> Rome 2 devrait être jouable au Rezzed de Birmingham en jouin.


Il n'est pas dit qu'il sera jouable dans la vidéo ("_Check out presentations by leading game designers_"). Enfin, je crois pas.




> Par contre celle-là est vrauiment épique quinze ans après.


Ah ben oui dis donc, on ne voit strictement rien. En exclusivité, voici la cinématique d'introduction de Diablo 4 :





> Est-ce que vous comptez embaucher un nouveau newseur pour alimenter le site que je trouve un tantinet tristoune dans ce domaine ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...s-dispensables.

----------


## Lt Anderson

On voit strictement rien non plus.

----------


## Flad

> *On strictement* rien non plus.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Corriged.

Chuis au taf, je tape trop vite.

----------


## keulz

> Excommunié de confession je crois.


 Je me suis converti à l'excommunion il y a peu.



> Voilà donc une question volontairement très ouverte , à laquelle je l'espère, *la rédac* répondra :





> Je vais t'apporte rmon avis.


Ben non, ne dis rien, en fait.

Cordialement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Chuis au taf, je tape trop vite.


Tiens, mon ami CRS disait souvent la même chose.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais la cinématique de D1 colle bien à l'atmosphère générale du jeu, premier épisode gothique et sombre à souhait, rien à voir le D3 multicoloré archi formaté hein ::rolleyes:: 

Et pour l'époque c'était une sacré bonne cinématique je trouve, on parle d'une cinématique d'avant 2000

----------


## Genchou

> rien à voir le D3 multicoloré archi formaté hein


Dans Diablo 1 y'a des ennemis roses/jaunes/verts bien flashys, tout est bigarré on dirait une sorte de cirque. Et de manière générale l'univers est tout aussi "formaté". Pas aussi ridicule que dans Diablo 3 certes, mais rien d'original non plus.
Concernant la cinématique, je l'ai toujours trouvée naze. Il s'y passe rien, c'est laid, c'est cliché. Ce qui m'ennuie le plus c'est que ça n'a pas grand chose à voir avec ce qui se passe vraiment en jeu.

----------


## Zepolak

> Salut les canards et la rédac,


Bienvenu dans le coin (coin) !

Comme kenshi a été le premier à répondre, je pense que tu as perdu beaucoup de possibilité de réponses, euh... Constructive, derrière. J'espère que la Rédac verra ta question, mais je pense franchement qu'il font ça au feeling. 
Me trompe peut-être. Mais voilà.

----------


## Basique

> Est-ce que vous comptez embaucher un nouveau newseur pour alimenter le site que je trouve un tantinet tristoune dans ce domaine ?


Ça je suis parfaitement d'accord. C'est Rabot qui m'a fait resté sur ce site et acheté le mag.

----------


## fabvision

> Bienvenu dans le coin (coin) !
> 
> Comme kenshi a été le premier à répondre, je pense que tu as perdu beaucoup de possibilité de réponses, euh... Constructive, derrière. J'espère que la Rédac verra ta question, mais je pense franchement qu'il font ça au feeling. 
> Me trompe peut-être. Mais voilà.


Merci pour l'accueil et les réponses  ::): 
On verra si qqn de la rédaction lit la question.




> Je vais me permettre de répondre à ça: les cinématiques de SC2 et Diablo  3  sont techniquement très réussies (comme d'hab' chez Blizzard). Par  contre niveau mise en scène ou intérêt "narratif", elles ne sont  franchement pas terribles. C'était ce qui ressortait des tests, il me  semble.


ok, c'est justement ce point qui m'intéresse : "l'intérêt narratif".
Voilà un des premiers critères dont je parlais (je pense), il y en a surement pas mal d'autres.
Après pour ce qui est de la qualité graphique pure, forcement ça évolue au fil des ans et de la techno.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Avez-vous des critères pour évaluer la qualité d'une cinématique dans un jeu ?


C'est mieux si elle n'a ni été écrite par un enfant de douze ans ni réalisée par un type avec le sens esthétique de Michael Bay.

----------


## fabvision

> C'est mieux si elle n'a ni été écrite par un enfant de douze ans ni réalisée par un type avec le sens esthétique de Michael Bay.


oui, c'est clair  ::): 

à ce propos, il est intéressant de constater que les très grosses boites de JV n'hésitent pas à débaucher des animateurs et/ou storyboardeurs connus dans le milieu du film et/ou de l'animation, quitte à les faire venir d'autres pays ...
bon, ça donne pas forcément qqch de super au final.

Est-ce que selon toi JV et films répondent aux mêmes "codes" narratifs ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il n'est pas dit qu'il sera jouable dans la vidéo ("_Check out presentations by leading game designers_").


Pas dans la vidéo mais dans l'article qui accompagnait celle-ci, que je n'avais pas cité : 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/20...zed-next-month

----------


## Raymonde

> à ce propos, il est intéressant de constater que les très grosses boites de JV n'hésitent pas à débaucher des animateurs et/ou storyboardeurs connus dans le milieu du film et/ou de l'animation,


Normal le marché du jeu vidéo génère un fric monstre  ::happy2::

----------


## fabvision

autre question à la rédac :  ::): 

On a vu évoluer CanardPC avec HardwarePC + la section dédiée aux consoles.

Vous envisagez un truc qui soit plus sur les softs en général ?
Quelque chose qui soit plus détaillé et pro que les "photoshop mag" et autres" ou "truc bidule arts creation" ... une revue ou on aurait pas peur de dire que toutes les versions de photoshop se ressemblent (un peu comme les Call of Duty ...)

----------


## O.Boulon

Je ne crois pas.
On galère tellement à remplir Download déjà...

----------


## kenshironeo

Pourquoi les banques qui prêtent aux éditeurs semblent plus tolérantes envers certains que d'autres?  Pour Thq, il a fallut faire banqueroute parce que la société avait plus d'une centaine de millions de dettes, mais à côté de ça, il y a des compagnies qui arrivent à perdre un milliard ou plus sans être inquiétées par les banquiers....

----------


## Raymonde

Des centaines de milliards d'après ce que j'ai entendu, moi !

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est plus les nations ça^^.

----------


## Bah

> Pourquoi les banques qui prêtent aux éditeurs semblent plus tolérant envers certains que d'autres?  Pour Thq, il a fallut faire banqueroute parce que la société avait plus d'une centaine de millions de dettes, mais à côté de ça, il ya des compagnies qui arrivent à perdre un milliard ou plus sans être inquiétées par les banquiers....


Méthode de compréhension facile en 5 étapes :
1° Va demander 1 million d'euros à ton banquier. Note bien sur un petit papier ce qu'il te répond.
2° Demande à Serge Dassault de faire la même démarche, dis lui de bien noter lui aussi la réponse du banquier sur un petit papier.
3° lis attentivement les deux petits papiers et essaie de comprendre comme les interpréter en regard de vos situations financières respectives.
4° ...
5° Profit

----------


## t4nk

> ...





> ...


Va falloir que t'arrêtes de boire, tu fais encore plus de fautes que moi.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Règle n°1 : ne pas suivre les conseils d'Anton.
> Règle n°2 : lui proposer d'aller se faire enculer.


Pourtant c'est lui qui à raison sur ce coup:

----------


## Raymonde

Am'fatigue!

----------


## Maalak

Erreur de topic.  :^_^:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Dites, j'ai une petite question suite à une conversation avec une amie :
> 
> Sa mère souffre d'un handicap à 79 % (!) et touche à ce titre environ 500 € d'allocation adulte handicapé.
> Or, vu qu'elle élève encore un enfant, le RSA qu'elle pourrait toucher serait de (483,24*1.5) = 724,86 €.
> Donc, apparemment, l'AAH n'est pas cumulable avec le RSA, mais n'y a-t-il pas possibilité pour elle de choisir de toucher le RSA plutôt que l'AAH vu que ça lui serait nettement plus avantageux ?


Heuuu... Je sais qu'ils paraissent handicapés à la rédac' mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit ce genre de cas.

----------


## Maalak

Ah, mince, je me suis trompé de topic des questions, au temps pour moi.  ::P:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Pourquoi les banques qui prêtent aux éditeurs semblent plus tolérantes envers certains que d'autres?  Pour Thq, il a fallut faire banqueroute parce que la société avait plus d'une centaine de millions de dettes, mais à côté de ça, il y a des compagnies qui arrivent à perdre un milliard ou plus sans être inquiétées par les banquiers....


Le déficit, c'est à cause du trou de la THQ, ils remboursaient trop de jeux, même les génériques.

----------


## kenshironeo

J'ai vu que seule la config entrée de gamme comporte une Radeon, est-ce que ça veut dire que Nvidia fait mieux dans le milieu/haut de gamme en général? 

Il ya quelques années  un vendeur en informatique m'avait dit qu'il avait plus de problèmes avec les cartes ati que Nvidia au niveau des retours sur le sproblèmes de surchauffe.
Ensuite, je me demandais si entre la config entrée et milieu de gamme, ce serait sympa d'avoir un autre modèle, pour une fourchette située entre 650 et 750 euros, parce qu'entre les deux configs il ya 500 euros d'écart et ça fait un peu raide.

Enfin dernière question sur le SSD, sur un ordinateur qui possède un SSD et un HDD, est-ce que la meilleure optimisation en terme de temps de chargement consiste à installer l'OS sur le SSD et les jeux sur le HDD?

Enfin dernieère remarque/suggestion générale, dernièrement les  associations de consommateurs ont dénoncé le fait que les garanties actuelles dans les produits technologiques sont trop courtes parce que les entreprises tirent la qualité vers le bas pour forcer les gens à acheter,  par exemple mon PC n'a été sous garantieque que six mois. Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de voir avec Matériel.net pour mettre des garanties à 2/3 ans?

----------


## Nirm

> J'ai vu que seule la config entrée de gamme comporte une Radeon, est-ce que ça veut dire que Nvidia fait mieux dans le milieu/haut de gamme en général? 
> Il ya quelques années  un vendeur en informatique m'avait dit qu'il avait plus de problèmes avec les cartes ati que Nvidia au niveau des retours sur le sproblèmes de surchauffe.
> Ensuite, je me demandais si entre la config entrée et milieu de gamme, ce serait sympa d'avoir un autre modèle, pour une fourchette située entre 650 et 750 euros, parce qu'entre les deux configs il ya 500 euros d'écart et ça fait un peu raide.
> 
> Enfin dernière question sur le SSD, sur un ordinateur qui possède un SSD et un HDD, est-ce que la meilleure optimisation en terme de temps de chargement consiste à installer l'OS sur le SSD et les jeux sur le HDD?
> 
> Enfin dernieère remarque/suggestion générale, dernièrement les  associations de consommateurs ont dénoncé le fait que les garanties actuelles dans les produits technologiques sont trop courtes parce que les entreprises tirent la qualité vers le bas pour forcer les gens à acheter,  par exemple mon PC n'a été sous garantieque que six mois. Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de voir avec Matériel.net pour mettre des garanties à 2/3 ans?


Bonjour,
Ces questions trouvent des réponses dans la partie Hardware du forum, viens y jeter un oeil.  :;): 

Pour la garantie, je ne vois pas trop de quel(s) composant(s)  tu parles:
- la RAM entre 10 ans et à vie.
- Les SSD, minimum 2-3ans.
- Les CPU, 2 ans
- Les alim (de qualitay) 3 voire 5 ans
- etc...

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah oui je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait une garantie différenciée pour chaque composant, seulement a priori quand on achète le pc tel quel, on n'a qu'une seule facture avec éventuellement le détail des composants, du coup si on a un souci avec un des dits composant sil faut se tourner vers le vendeur ou vers le fabriquant?

Ouep je vais jeter un coup d'oeil sur la section hardware :;):

----------


## smokytoks

Et, de toutes façons, la loi impose une garantie constructeur d'un minimum de 2 ans...

Les 6 mois dont tu parles ne concernent que la garantie "vendeur", c-a-d le laps de temps pendant lequel il se charge de faire l'interface entre toi et le constructeur...

----------


## Nirm

Voilà, smokytoks a bien résumé.
Pour le reste, n'hésite pas à y poster tes questions: Hardware-Composants (Choix & conseils).

----------


## Frypolar

> *1)*J'ai vu que seule la config entrée de gamme comporte une Radeon, est-ce que ça veut dire que Nvidia fait mieux dans le milieu/haut de gamme en général?
> 
> *2)* Il ya quelques années  un vendeur en informatique m'avait dit qu'il avait plus de problèmes avec les cartes ati que Nvidia au niveau des retours sur le sproblèmes de surchauffe.
> 
> *3)* Ensuite, je me demandais si entre la config entrée et milieu de gamme, ce serait sympa d'avoir un autre modèle, pour une fourchette située entre 650 et 750 euros, parce qu'entre les deux configs il ya 500 euros d'écart et ça fait un peu raide.
> 
> *4)* Enfin dernière question sur le SSD, sur un ordinateur qui possède un SSD et un HDD, est-ce que la meilleure optimisation en terme de temps de chargement consiste à installer l'OS sur le SSD et les jeux sur le HDD?
> 
> *5)* Enfin dernieère remarque/suggestion générale, dernièrement les  associations de consommateurs ont dénoncé le fait que les garanties actuelles dans les produits technologiques sont trop courtes parce que les entreprises tirent la qualité vers le bas pour forcer les gens à acheter,  par exemple mon PC n'a été sous garantieque que six mois. Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de voir avec Matériel.net pour mettre des garanties à 2/3 ans?


*1)* Je pense que tu trouveras la réponse par toi-même  :;): 

*2)* C’était il y a quelques années donc plus valable aujourd’hui.

*3)* Dans la section Hardware on a deux topics pour les configs, ici et là.

*4)* Le meilleur gain s’obtient en mettant l’OS sur le SSD. Il est aussi intéressant d’y placer les programmes fréquemment utilisés et s’il reste de la place le ou les jeux auxquels tu joues beaucoup en ce moment, surtout s’ils ont des temps de chargement particulièrement longs. Pense à garder 10% d’espace libre.

*5)* Ce n’est pas materiel.net qui décide. Regarde les articles de GMB à ce sujet : *1*, *2*, *3*.

Si tu as des questions Hardware, va dans le forum dédié, c’est comme les pubs de l’iPhone, il y a toujours un topic pour ça. Genre celui-ci pour les questions en vrac.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah oui merci pour le sliens je n'avais pas vu que GMB avait fait un sujet dessus  :;): 

Mais sinon pour la 1, au-delà des guerres Nvidia/ati, la plupart des remarques que je lis ici et là, c'est que Nvidia dispose d'un meilleur suivi en terme de misesà jour et de cartes plus solides, alors qu'Ati offre des cartes moins chères mais aussi moins bonnes globalement( notamment lorsqu'un jeu particulier nécessite la création de nouveaux drivers, la plupart du temps Nvidia semble plus vite sur la brèche, même s'il ya déjà eu des exceptions(par exemple Rage si je me souviens bien).

----------


## Qiou87

> Mais sinon pour la 1, au-delà des guerres Nvidia/ati, la plupart des remarques que je lis ici et là, c'est que Nvidia dispose d'un meilleur suivi en terme de misesà jour et de cartes plus solides, alors qu'Ati offre des cartes moins chères mais aussi moins bonnes globalement( notamment lorsqu'un jeu particulier nécessite la création de nouveaux drivers, la plupart du temps Nvidia semble plus vite sur la brèche, même s'il ya déjà eu des exceptions(par exemple Rage si je me souviens bien).


Conneries. AMD et nVidia ne fabriquent pas leurs cartes, ni même leurs GPUs d'ailleurs. La fiabilité des AMD est parfois entachée par des fabricants de cartes, comme Sapphire, qui ont tendance à faire de l'économie de bout de chandelle avec des composants sous-dimensionnés (dernier exemple en date: des HD7870 de Sapphire avaient des problèmes parce que Sapphire ne respectait pas les recommandations constructeur). Mais tu trouveras par exemple des cartes avec un GPU AMD fabriquées par Asus et à la qualité irréprochable.

Pour les drivers, AMD sort des "beta" avant chaque grosse sortie pour optimiser les performances, tout comme nVidia. Le seul vrai déficit d'AMD par rapport au Caméléon concerne surtout la latence inter-images dans les configurations multi-GPU (CrossfireX vs. SLI) et ce sujet précis est actuellement l'objet d'un travail approfondi d'AMD justement. Des drivers alpha circulent chez certains testeurs et on peut espérer une sortie dans les semaines/mois qui arrivent.

De manière générale, le Doc fait ses configs selon le meilleur rapport perf/prix. Il se trouve que pour sa config à 1000€, la GTX660 est aussi performante qu'une HD7870 pour moins cher, c'est un choix tout indiqué.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je ne savais pas que les deux compagnies ne fabriquaient pas elles-mêmes leurs cartes, et sont donc tributaires des choix des fabricants. Et c'est vrai que pour le coup la 660 fait mieux d'après ce que j'ai vu : http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/4041...sins-creed-iii

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fait c'est simple: ça se vaut en général, sauf pour les jeux OpenGl où ATI est plus capricieux (cf Brink, Rage, par exemple). Et vu que les jeux OpenGl y'en a pas des masses...C'est le prix qui décide au final.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne savais pas que les deux compagnies ne fabriquaient pas elles-mêmes leurs cartes, et sont donc tributaires des choix des fabricants.


C’est pas vraiment ça mais pour la 3e fois, ce n’est pas le bon topic pour en discuter  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah tu essaye d'attirer des innocents dans les ruelles obscures de la section hardware du forum, vil grigou  ::o: .

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que vous testerez le jeu Deus Ex qui va sortir sur Ios? J'avoue que je vois mal comment transposer un jeu d'infiltration de ce genre sur tablettes.

----------


## azruqh

> Est-ce que vous testerez le jeu Deus Ex qui va sortir sur Ios? J'avoue que je vois mal comment transposer un jeu d'infiltration de ce genre sur tablettes.


Wow. Pure question. On a hâte d'avoir la réponse...

Sérieusement kenshi, je ne veux pas te manquer de respect mais... tu penses tout haut en fait, c'est ça ton truc ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais je me posais la question car ça concerne quand même une licence de qualité qui est un peu sacrifiée pour faire des sous parce que Square Enix manque d'argent après ses erreurs de gestion. Du coup ça serait pas mal d'avoir ne serait-ce qu'un aperçu du titre, d'autant que les studios ont vanté un scénario original. Je demande qu'à voir ça mais j'ai des doutes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sérieusement kenshi, je ne veux pas te manquer de respect mais... tu *penses* tout haut en fait, c'est ça ton truc ?


 ::trollface::

----------


## azruqh

> 


Tu noteras que j'ai eu plus ou moins confirmation.  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après on peut se demander, évidemment, si la même question posée par quelqu'un d'autre aurait eu la même réponse du tac au tac.

---------- Post added at 15h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h10 ----------

The Creative Assembly vient de sortir son trailer E3 pour Rome 2 ("Cleopâtre"). Comme d'habitude, on n'y voit pas un poil de stratégie. Par pitié, dites-moi que vous mettez ackboo sur le coup pour nous dire qu'il faut espérer un bon Total War  :Emo: .

----------


## azruqh

> Après on peut se demander, évidemment, si la même question posée par quelqu'un d'autre aurait eu la même réponse du tac au tac.


Te donne pas cette peine, la réponse est non.

----------


## znokiss

> Non mais je me posais la question car ça concerne quand même une licence de qualité qui est un peu sacrifiée pour faire des sous parce que Square Enix manque d'argent après ses erreurs de gestion. Du coup ça serait pas mal d'avoir ne serait-ce qu'un aperçu du titre, d'autant que les studios ont vanté un scénario original. Je demande qu'à voir ça mais j'ai des doutes.


Sinon, tu patiente un poil et tu vois. Si le test est dans le mag, tant mieux. Sinon, tu fouine un peu sur le net, et t'en trouvera des tas, de tests. Est-ce que ça va fondamentalement te changer la vie si quelqu'un de la rédac te réponds ici : "oui kenshi, on va le tester" ou "Non" ? 
Je comprends que tu aies des interrogations, en plus ce topic s'appelle "Vos questions...". Mais là, tu donne vraiment l'impression de réfléchir tout haut et à la moindre pensée concernant l'actu du JV, de venir ici poser une question. 
Bien sur, il n'y a pas de questions bêtes et on est sur un fofo public. Mais bon, rien n'empêche les gens de tourner leurs doigts sept fois sur le clavier avant de poster.

----------


## Sk-flown

Mais vous avez pas encore compris que Kenshi a un chromosome en plus, c'est un fuckin' genius, c'est l'évolution du genre humain, grâce ou à cause de la pratique intensive des jeux vidéo de la part de sa mère et de son oncle, oncle qui est aussi par un heureux hasard son père.

----------


## Bah

> Mais vous avez pas encore compris que Kenshi a un chromosome en plus


Comme chez toi il est est situé sur la 21ème paire ?

----------


## znokiss

> Mais vous avez pas encore compris que Kenshi a un chromosome en plus, c'est un fuckin' genius, c'est l'évolution du genre humain, grâce ou à cause de la pratique intensive des jeux vidéo de la part de sa mère et de son oncle, oncle qui est aussi par un heureux hasard son père.


 ça sent le vécu.

----------


## Sk-flown

Vous m'avez déçu, vous pouvez faire mieux que ça.

----------


## azruqh

> Vous m'avez déçu, vous pouvez faire mieux que ça.


Carrément. Limite, on dirait que les gens t'aiment bien, c'est abusé.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## keulz

> Je ne crois pas.
> On galère tellement à remplir Download déjà...


  ::sad:: 
C'est pour ça que la rubrique est régulièrement absente...
Dommage, c'est l'une des première que je lis.

----------


## Nacodaco

> C'est pour ça que la rubrique est régulièrement absente...
> Dommage, c'est l'une des première que je lis.


J'aime beaucoup aussi, mais ça se sentait quand même. Ca faisait plusieurs fois que des doublons sortait  :^_^: 


Et sinon, vous allez me prendre pour un débile, mais je viens de me rendre compte (en lisant le 277) que je n'ai jamais reçu le 276... (abonné). C'est trop tard ? Carbon niveau contenu ça a l'air pas mal quand même.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Bonjour (ou bonsoir),

J'ai commandé le CPC numéro 276 sur le site dimanche 2 juin, et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. L'outil du site n'a pas l'air de marcher alors je m'en remets à vous afin de savoir si c'est un délai normal. Ou bien si il y'a un problème. (j'ai vérifié l'adresse, elle est bonne. Et le site m'indique que la commande est traitée et payée).

----------


## Robix66

> Bonjour (ou bonsoir),
> 
> J'ai commandé le CPC numéro 276 sur le site dimanche 2 juin, et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu. L'outil du site n'a pas l'air de marcher alors je m'en remets à vous afin de savoir si c'est un délai normal. Ou bien si il y'a un problème. (j'ai vérifié l'adresse, elle est bonne. Et le site m'indique que la commande est traitée et payée).


Les envois ont lieu le jeudi je crois, tu devrais l'avoir lundi, voir mardi au pire.

----------


## kenshironeo

Avez-vous envisagé une rubrique où seraient publiés les bilans des entreprises françaises de jeu vidéo? Cela permettrait aux lecteurs de se faire une idée de la santé de tel ou telle entreprise et ça pourrait être intéressant, histoire de savoir si tel ou tel jeu a été rentabilisé,etc.

Bien sûr il est possible pour l'usager ordinaire d'obtenir ce genre d'informations, mais disons qu'on pourrait faire ça avec une analyse financière détaillée en plus, une sorte de rubrique au coin du jeu mais spécial france.

Par exemple dire sur tel trimestre, la société ubisoft a eu tant de pertes ou tant de gains,ce qui s'explique par...etc.


Pour Ubisoft par exmele j'ai regardé par curiosité sur infogreffe, mais il ya plusieurs filiales, ce qui ne facilite pas la tâche.

----------


## Zohan

Non mais c'est pas possible, il le fait exprès.

----------


## Raymonde

Grand RuseMaster :bow:

----------


## azruqh

> Avez-vous envisagé une rubrique où seraient publiés les bilans des entreprises françaises de jeu vidéo?


Un bilan des entreprises française du jeu vidéo, avec analyse financière détaillée... Tout va bien kenshi, respire...

*Edit :* ET N'EN PROFITE PAS POUR ALLER OUVRIR UN NOUVEAU TOPIC !!!

----------


## kenshironeo

Quand je dis détaillé je dis pas non plus quelque chose de très complexe, simplement avoir une didée de la santé de tel ou tel éditeur ou développeur.

Beaucoup de sites en parlent, mais souvent de façon anecdotique et de façon assez vague.

----------


## azruqh

> Beaucoup de sites en parlent, mais souvent de façon anecdotique et de façon assez vague.


Ben tu m'étonnes. Du coup, tu t'es dit que c'était un job pour CPC... L'esprit 'Cipici Consulting' !  ::lol::

----------


## Azerty

> Non mais c'est pas possible, il le fait exprès.


Çà me semble évident.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est une idéee comme une autre et ça ne me semblait pas infaisable, après peut-être que ça n'intéressera pas tout le monde, mais je trouve qu'on pourrait obtenir certaines informations et tirer des conséquences. Par exemple dire, tiens ces deux sociétés sont de mêms tailles, mais les coûts de développement de celle-ci sont plus élevés que celle-là, ou bein la stratégie de promotion est mauvaise et influe négativement les ventes, ou bien encore après comparaison avec tel ou tel pays, on comprend la nécessité de mettreen place une fiscalité allégée,etc.

Et aussi de en plus rester dans le flou par rapport aux résultats de certaines licences. Certains jeux très mal notés parviennent parfois à être très trentables, avec desaanalyses de ce genre cela permettrait de dire lesquels et pourquoi.

A la rigueur ça pourait être un dossier à faire une ou deux fois par ans sinon, histoire de dresser un état des lieux.

----------


## azruqh

> C'est une idéee comme une autre et ça ne me semblait pas infaisable, après peut-être que ça n'intéressera pas tout le monde, mais je trouve qu'on pourrait obtenir certaines informations et tirer des conséquences. Par exemple dire, tiens ces deux sociétés sont de mêms tailles, mais les coûts de développement de celle-ci sont plus élevés que celle-là, ou bein la stratégie de promotion est mauvaise et influe négativement les ventes, ou bien encore après comparaison avec tel ou tel pays, on comprend la nécessité de mettreen place une fiscalité allégée,etc.


C'est ce que je disais plus haut : tu voudrais que CPC se lance dans le business consulting. Allez kenshi, il est tard maintenant. Remballe tes 'coûts de développement', tes 'stratégies de promotion' et ta 'fiscalité allégée' et va tenter ta chance auprès de _Challenges_ ou des _Échos_.

----------


## Argelle

Non, non, pas du tout, ne faites pas fuir kenC3Pneo ! 
Comme aurait dit GMB, "_quand le vain s'est tiré, il faut le voir pour le croire_".

Aussi, non seulement je suis favorable au supplément saumon proposé, mais en plus je me demande même si la rédaction ne pourrait pas envisager une rubrique où seraient publiés les textes de loi régissant les entreprises françaises de jeu vidéo. Cela permettrait aux lecteurs de se faire une idée de la base juridique de tel ou telle entreprise et ça pourrait être intéressant, histoire de savoir si tel ou tel jeu est susceptible d'être traduit en justice,etc.
Bien sûr il est possible pour l'usager ordinaire d'obtenir ce genre d'informations, mais disons qu'on pourrait faire ça avec une analyse juridique détaillée en plus, une sorte de rubrique cube au coin de la Loi mais spécial france.
Par exemple dire sur tel partie du code pénal, la société ubisoft a eu tant de procés ou tant de litiges sur les droits, ce qui s'explique par...etc.
Pour Ubisoft par exmele j'ai regardé par curiosité sur legifrance, mais il ya plusieurs pages avec des mots dedans, ce qui ne facilite pas la tâche.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Moi je pense que Clad ou Darkath devraient le pistonner pour lui trouver un vrai travail.

----------


## Nacodaco

> C'est une idéee comme une autre et ça ne me semblait pas infaisable, après peut-être que ça n'intéressera pas tout le monde, mais je trouve qu'on pourrait obtenir certaines informations et tirer des conséquences. Par exemple dire, tiens ces deux sociétés sont de mêms tailles, mais les coûts de développement de celle-ci sont plus élevés que celle-là, ou bein la stratégie de promotion est mauvaise et influe négativement les ventes, ou bien encore après comparaison avec tel ou tel pays, on comprend la nécessité de mettreen place une fiscalité allégée,etc.
> 
> Et aussi de en plus rester dans le flou par rapport aux résultats de certaines licences. Certains jeux très mal notés parviennent parfois à être très trentables, avec desaanalyses de ce genre cela permettrait de dire lesquels et pourquoi.
> 
> A la rigueur ça pourait être un dossier à faire une ou deux fois par ans sinon, histoire de dresser un état des lieux.


Je trouve moi aussi que cette idée est excellente et mériterait d'être retenue par la rédaction. Il est en effet difficile de connaître la situation actuelle du marché du jeu-vidéo français. On entend souvent qu'il se casse la gueule, mais entre mensonge et trahison, où se cache la vérité ?
J'ai déjà plusieurs idées, je préfère les garder secrètes pour ne pas être copié (que la rédaction n'hésite pas à me contacter) mais en voici quelques-unes :
- un top 50 des entreprises française avec chaque deux-semaines un récapitulatif des changements. Par exemple "Holala, avec un manque de sorties fraîches, Infogrammes perd deux places cette semaine et passe derrière Cryo Interactive",
- des propositions politiques pour aider le gouvernement à prendre les bonnes décisions pour le marché du jeu-vidéo français
- à chaque fois un match France Vs un autre pays, comparé sur plein de critères.

Je ne sais pas trop si je rejoins ton idée Kenchirono ? Dans tout les cas je suis plus pour une parution constante que des dossiers éparpillés qui sont consacrés à des sujets moins importants.

Je me rend compte que ça serait une très bonne chose de reprendre la "boîte à idées" de Jeuxvideo.com. Les lecteurs voteraient pour des rubriques ou des idées et comme ça le magazine pourrait évoluer dans le sens de la communauté. Je suis convaincu qu'on auraut de bonne évolution, comme des notations selon différents critères par exemple ou le retour de la webcam de la rédaction...

----------


## Chan

Vous pouvez aller sur ce site.
Il y a des catégories *Business, Etudes, Analyses, Aides, Subventions,, Financements, Juridique* et bien sûr les *Offres d'Emploi*. 
Je pense que là il y a de quoi satisfaire les plus curieux.

----------


## AMDS

Vu l'architecture des nouvelles consoles PS4 et XBOX1, avez-vous prévu de former Netsabes, Pipo et sa reum au jeu PC ? Allez vous supprimer l'encart Canard Console ?

----------


## Netsabes

Est-ce que le PC ne devient pas plutôt du coup une console comme les autres ?

----------


## Flad

T'as oublié le  ::trollface::  je crois bien   :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce que le PC ne devient pas plutôt du coup une console comme les autres ?


Venant de Pipo j'aurais pu comprendre, mais toi... :Emo: 

Monstre.

----------


## AMDS

> Est-ce que le PC ne devient pas plutôt du coup une console comme les autres ?


Nan, pas tant que les jeux PC resteront 30% moins cher qu'un jeu console !!!  ::):

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Est-ce que le PC ne devient pas plutôt du coup une console comme les autres ?


Oh le troll !!!!  ::wub:: 
A chaque génération de console, les fabricants nous disent "Ma console a tellement de puissance que le PC est fini comme machine de jeu !"  ::O: ... sauf cette fois !  ::P: 
Lors de leur sortie, ces console auront à peine la puissance d'un PC de jeu d'entrée de gamme.  ::|: 
(Moi aussi, je peux troller !  :B): )

----------


## rafalou

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai savoir si il était possible d'obtenir le Hors-série sur le jeu Wolrd Of Tanks.

Cordialement

----------


## Zepolak

Sur la boutique, il est indiqué en rupture.
http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-HS16.html

Je dirais que du coup, à moins de trouver un canard sympa qui te le prête/donne, je pense que ça risque d'être compliqué.

----------


## rafalou

Et en version numérique, ça existe ??

----------


## smokytoks

Je ne crois pas...

Pose une annonce dans la section Achat/Vente, tu auras peut-être de la chance...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Un bilan des entreprises française du jeu vidéo, avec analyse financière détaillée... Tout va bien kenshi, respire...


Moi j'aimerais bien savoir ce que mangent les devs dans les studios français, est ce qu'ils ont des cantines, et s'ils ont du potage tomate dans leurs distributeurs.
Mais je ne sais pas si un dossier suffirait, un Hors Série me parait une meilleure idée.

----------


## Dis Camion

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez un développeur de moteurs graphiques, qui bosse chez un éditeur français (Oui Monsieur !).
Il s'appelle Benjamin.

Merci (c'est vrai en plus, il s'appelle Benjamin et développe des moteurs graphiques).

EDIT: il a 29 ans, si ça peut vous aider.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'aimerais bien savoir si vous connaissez François ?

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

Bonjour Canard PC,

Je ne suis pas sur d'être au bon endroit, mais ça me semble approprié : est il possible d'ajouter la notion de VF/VO dans l'entête des jeux testés ? 
En l'indiquant dans le petit bandeau où sont récapitulés l'éditeur, le prix, la DRM etc... Savoir si un jeu existe uniquement en Anglais, moldave ou germanique est plutôt utile, et des fois la lecture du test ne permet pas de le savoir.

----------


## eKaps

C'est en principe précisé dans l'article lorsque le jeu n'est pas disponible en français.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.



> dans l'article


 : il faut lire TOUT le texte ! Tu ne te rends pas compte ? C'est énorme !  :Gerbe: 





Pardon.  :^_^: 
=> []  :;):

----------


## Goji

Bonjour, je poste ici car ce n'est pas un problème d'abonnement mais une question à la laquelle je voudra qu'on me répondit si voulu :
j'ai acheté une configure de canardage et je voudrais savoir comment ça se passe pour l'abonnement ? est-ce que ça se fait à l'automatisme entre materiel.net et canardpc, ou bien dois-je faire quelque chose personnellement ?
Merci à vous et bravo pour votre magazine, j'aime beaucoup !

----------


## Olivier Laguerre

> Bonjour.
>  : il faut lire TOUT le texte ! Tu ne te rends pas compte ? C'est énorme ! 
> 
> Pardon. 
> => []


 Exactement.
Souvent ce n'est pas précisé dans l'article, et c'est une information assez importante dans un choix d'achat de jeu. 
Surtout quand on a une pile de CanardPc et que l'on veut rapidement trouver si tel jeu dont on a en tête le souvenir du test est en VO/VF.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour, je poste ici car ce n'est pas un problème d'abonnement mais une question à la laquelle je voudra qu'on me répondit si voulu :
> j'ai acheté une configure de canardage et je voudrais savoir comment ça se passe pour l'abonnement ? est-ce que ça se fait à l'automatisme entre materiel.net et canardpc, ou bien dois-je faire quelque chose personnellement ?
> Merci à vous et bravo pour votre magazine, j'aime beaucoup !


Il me semble que t’as un coupon lors de la livraison ou alors tu devrais le recevoir bientôt pour éviter les arnaques avec le délai de rétractation.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bonjour, je poste ici car ce n'est pas un problème d'abonnement mais une question à la laquelle je voudra qu'on me répondit si voulu :
> j'ai acheté une configure de canardage et je voudrais savoir comment ça se passe pour l'abonnement ? est-ce que ça se fait à l'automatisme entre materiel.net et canardpc, ou bien dois-je faire quelque chose personnellement ?
> Merci à vous et bravo pour votre magazine, j'aime beaucoup !


Tu recevra un mail avec un code et toutes les explications nécessaires. Mais ça peut prendre plusieurs semaines.

----------


## Goji

> Il me semble que t’as un coupon lors de la livraison ou alors tu devrais le recevoir bientôt pour éviter les arnaques avec le délai de rétractation.


J'espère que non sinon je suis zobi car rien de relationnel avec un abonnement dans le gros carton contenant la configure.




> Tu recevra un mail avec un code et toutes les explications nécessaires. Mais ça peut prendre plusieurs semaines.


J'espère que oui sinon tant pis je continuerai à nourrir les canards à la main.

----------


## Anonyme871

Bha j'ai commandé un PC y'a un peu moins d'un an et c'était comme ça. Par contre le mail est arrivé bien un mois après le pc.

----------


## t4nk

> Bha j'ai commandé un PC y'a un peu moins d'un an et c'était comme ça. Par contre le mail est arrivé bien un mois après le pc.


C'est comme pour les jeux liés et offert par exemple avec les CG, c'est pour éviter de se faire entuber avec le coup du délai de rétractation. M'enfin... j'en suis pas sûr mais ça me parait le plus logique.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est en principe précisé dans l'article lorsque le jeu n'est pas disponible en français.


Non pas toujours, c'est un truc que je demande depuis des années aussi, et grâce à Olivier Laguerre je peux le redemander encore.  :;):

----------


## Cedaway

> Est-ce que le PC ne devient pas plutôt du coup une console comme les autres ?


 ::O:   ::(:  Oh, un troll!  :^_^: 
C'est vrai que les 'consoles comme les autres' sont évolutives... ... ...

----------


## ducon

Non, il a raison quand tu regardes la gueule de Windows 8.

----------


## Izual

Je me suis abonné le 15, est-ce que je vais recevoir le numéro qui est sorti, je crois, le 16 (sur les youtubeurs) ?

De manière générale à part un mail qui fait office de facture je ne vois en fait rien qui me dise que ça y est, je suis abonné et tout.

----------


## Flad

> Je me suis abonné le 15, est-ce que je vais recevoir le numéro qui est sorti, je crois, le 16 (sur les youtubeurs) ?


Non, il faut compter env.15 jours entre la prise en compte et la réception du 1er n° de ton abonnement.
Sur le site tu peux consulter ta "plage" d'abonnement  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me suis abonné le 15, est-ce que je vais recevoir le numéro qui est sorti, je crois, le 16 (sur les youtubeurs) ?
> 
> De manière générale à part un mail qui fait office de facture je ne vois en fait rien qui me dise que ça y est, je suis abonné et tout.


Non pour le numéro sur les youtubeurs puisqu’ils étaient déjà expédiés et qu’il faut un délai pour que ton abonnement soit pris en compte. Sur la page mon compte du site, pas du forum, tu devrais voir le prochain numéro que tu recevras.

----------


## Izual

Effectivement !

Merci bien Frypo(uille).  ::):

----------


## kenshironeo

Dans le dernier numéro de CPC Boulon écrit que le dernier Call of Juarez est un bon jeu de Techland, même s'il doit sans doute sa réussite en partie à Ubisoft. Dans la mesure où Ubisoft n'a été ici que l'éditeur, que voulez-vous dire exactement?  Qu'ils leur ont donné plus de moyens, leur ont apporté des conseils? J'avoue ne pas comprendre.

----------


## azruqh

> J'avoue ne pas comprendre.


Purée, kenshi, tu fais exprès...  :tired: 

*Indices :* Canard PC n° 278, page 15. '_[...] moi je n'aime pas les cow-boys et les jeux de chez Techland._ ou bien _[...] je connais bien l'exécrable série des_ Call of Juarez_._ ou encore _Techland vient de se racheter._ mais aussi _Ça y est, Techland a enfin sorti un bon jeu._

De rien.

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui j'avais bien lu ça, seulement je pensais que la remarque sur Ubisoft signifiait autre chose qu'une touche humouristique :;):

----------


## azruqh

> Oui j'avais bien lu ça, seulement je pensais que la remarque sur Ubisoft signifiait autre chose qu'une touche humouristique


Beeen... c'est le cas. Mais pu**in t'es chaint aussi kenshi, tu me mets le doute à tout le temps te poser des questions quand y a pas lieu de s'en poser !!!

----------


## Lt Anderson

"It's a trap!"

----------


## MrChris

Est-ce que la rédaction compte éditer une version alternative de CPC destinée à Kenshiro avec lexique, cours de second degré et encart philosophique ?

----------


## azruqh

> Est-ce que la rédaction compte éditer une version alternative de CPC destinée à Kenshiro avec lexique, cours de second degré et encart philosophique ?


Et encore... La philosophie, c'est l'art de se poser les *BONNES* questions (sans d'ailleurs en attendre de réponses).  :tired:

----------


## Chocolouf

"Heureux les simples d'esprit car le royaume des cieux leur appartient."

Pourquoi il y a t'il de moins en moins d'encarts culture dans le mag ? J'aimais bien moi.  :Emo:

----------


## lekteur

> J'avoue ne pas comprendre.


Tu devrais mettre cette phrase en signature.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais j'avais compris le sens de la remarque dans son ensemble hein, c'est juste que j'aurais aimé un développement sur "pourquoi si le jeu est réussi c'est en partie grâce à Ubisoft". Une explication plus précise en fait, mais j'avoue que je suis souvent trop pointilleux même pour les choses les plus insignifiantes.

Edit :  En fait je viens de comprendre que c'était ironique car Call of Juarez a toujours été édité par Ubisoft. Mes confuses.

----------


## azruqh

> En fait je viens de comprende que c'était ironique car Call of Juarez a toujours été édité par Ubisoft. Mes confuses.


 :tired:

----------


## Haraban

:^_^:

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Euklif

> Une explication plus précise en fait, mais j'avoue que je suis souvent *trop pointilleux* même pour les choses les plus insignifiantes.


Maintenant que tu as ta réponse, penses-tu toujours avoir choisis les bons mots  :^_^: ?

----------


## azruqh

> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq...i6tmo1_500.gif


Ça me paraît pas une bonne idée de l'encourager.  :tired:

----------


## Norochj

> Edit :  En fait je viens de comprendre que c'était ironique car Call of Juarez a toujours été édité par Ubisoft. Mes confuses.


Tu vois tu arrives à réfléchir tout seul à tes questions.

A l'avenir avant de venir penser tout haut sur le forum essayes de le faire dans ta tête plus de 5 minutes. Tu verras ça fonctionne plutôt bien et ça nous soulagera un peu.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Vous êtes bien méchants avec notre petit kenshimachin.
Il faut savoir accepter la différence.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que vous allez vous intéresser à Dark de Kalypso Media?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=aiUXgx6OXkk

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq...i6tmo1_500.gif


Ca ne se fait pas de se moquer des gens qui te permettent d'ajouter des croûtons dans ta soupe  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 09h28 ---------- Previous post was at 09h27 ----------




> Est-ce que vous allez vous intéresser à Dark de Kalypso Media?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=aiUXgx6OXkk


Y'a déjà eu une courte preview dessus. Rien d'emballant.

----------


## kenshironeo

D'après ce que j'ai vu on dirait un clone appauvri de dishonored.

----------


## azruqh

> D'après ce que j'ai vu on dirait un clone appauvri de dishonored.


Ça fait peur tellement ça a l'air mou.

----------


## MrChris

*Notre cher reporter Ivan a-t-il eu l'occasion d'interviewer ou recueillir des propos du Joueur du Grenier sur le sujet des Youtubeurs ?*

Bien sur le monsieur a ses détracteurs mais je trouve que c'est l'un de ceux qui travail le plus ses vidéos (montage, écriture...); nous sommes loin des "simples" vidéos commentées de session de jeux. Aussi, compte tenu de son orientation retro-gaming je pense que la population qu'il touche doit être plus mature que celle de Fanta & Bob avec des exigences de qualité et contenu plus élevées.

Bref : sa vision du sujet serait certainement très intéressante pour compléter celle des forts sympathiques Fanta & Usule.

----------


## Tynril

Je suis à peu près persuadé que c'est pas le bon topic, mais après une lecture minutieuse des titres sur ce forum, j'ai pas trouvé mieux. 

Est-il possible de faire expédier Canard PC à l'étranger, plus précisément aux États-Unis ? C'est pour un cas de déménagement outre-Atlantique. Et si oui, est-ce que ça a un coût supplémentaire ? De combien ?

Merci !

----------


## Miguel

Il est possible de s'abonner à CPC à peu près partout à travers le monde. 
Petit récapitulatif des tarifs actuellement en vigueur hors offres exotiques :
* Vers l'Europe :
6 mois : 49 euros, 1 an : 60 euros, 2 ans : 170 euros.
* Vers l'Outre-mer :
6 mois : 60 euros, 1 an : 109 euros.
* Vers le reste du monde :
6 mois : 65 euros, 1 an : 125 euros.
Pour un premier abonnement, vous pouvez passer par la boutique en ligne, ignorer superbement les mentions "France", rentrer correctement votre adresse avec le bon pays dans le menu déroulant, et régler en ligne, le tarif sera automatiquement recalculé. En cas de déménagement pendant un abonnement, il faut prendre contact avec moi par mail (abo à canardpc pouint com). Je changerai votre adresse, et on adaptera le nombre de magazines restant au crédit en votre abonnement en fonction de votre changement de grille tarifaire et de ce qu'il vous restait à recevoir proportionnellement à notre envie de sucer tout votre argent. PS : Il faut être bien conscient que les délais de distribution sont généralement considérablement allongés.

----------


## Tynril

OK, merci bien !

Est-ce que "considérablement allongés" peut s'étendre au point que la version digitale soit disponible avant la réception ? La version digitale sort chaque mois en compilant deux numéros, c'est bien ça ? Même si c'est moins classe que de pouvoir laisser des Canards PC aux WC à l'autre bout du monde.

Merci encore  ::):

----------


## smokytoks

NUMERIQUE, BORDEL ! Numérique et pas digitale...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Qu'est-ce que t'as contre les doigts?  :tired:

----------


## smokytoks

J'aime pas, y'en a partout, c'est une horreur...

----------


## Miguel

> OK, merci bien !
> 
> Est-ce que "considérablement allongés" peut s'étendre au point que la version digitale soit disponible avant la réception ? La version digitale sort chaque mois en compilant deux numéros, c'est bien ça ? Même si c'est moins classe que de pouvoir laisser des Canards PC aux WC à l'autre bout du monde.
> 
> Merci encore


Ben ça dépend. Mais en moyenne non quand même, vous recevez les magazines avec moins d'un mois de retard. Ce serait plutôt (d'après les informations que me font remonter les abonnés, je ne tracke pas chaque numéro) de l'ordre de 7 à 10 jours.

----------


## MoB

Comme pour l'extrême sud est de la France fût un temps alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Aussi, compte tenu de son orientation retro-gaming je pense que la population qu'il touche doit être plus mature que celle de Fanta & Bob avec des exigences de qualité et contenu plus élevées.


Franchement, j'aime bien ce qu'il fait mais je prend peur à chaque fois que je regarde des commentaires sur ces vidéos. Que se soit sur Daily, sur son site ou youtube, c'est... A voir. Ouais, c'est ça, à voir.

----------


## Anton

Tu oublies la tribune dédiée à sa gloire sur JOL, d'où il est issu  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

J'oublie pas : je ne connais pas. C'est du même tonneau ou ça mérite encore plus le coup d'oeil  ::ninja:: ?

----------


## Anton

C'est un peu plus nuancé, mais comme c'est la célébrité locale...

----------


## BilliBalla

Perso le Joueur Du Grenier j'aime ses vidéos quand il s'occupe de vieux jeux, pas plus. Par «pas plus», j’entends que quand y'a de la mise en scène, du pseudo-scénario, je me fais chier et je passe direct.
C'est le seul mec dont je mate les vidéos sur Youtube avec Shakaboudinov et SpyroLeDragon. Voir des mecs enregistrer leur partie de FPS en commentant j'arrive vraiment pas à trouver un quelconque intérêt.

----------


## kikoro

> Voir des mecs enregistrer leur partie de FPS en commentant j'arrive vraiment pas à trouver un quelconque intérêt.


Jouer à un FPS sans se faire chier à bouger la souris. ::trollface::  :con:

----------


## BilliBalla

> Jouer à un FPS sans se faire chier à bouger la souris. :con:


Le pire c'est que c'est ça  ::|:

----------


## Frypolar

> Le pire c'est que c'est ça


Ça dépend qui tu regardes. Tu peux apprendre beaucoup en regardant quelqu’un jouer. C’est le cas de Starcraft mais aussi de quelques FPS.

----------


## Perlooz

En tout cas quand je vois certains dires qu'ils ont tellement d'expérience que juste en regardant un mec jouer, ils peuvent savoir qu'elles sensations ça fait souris/manette en main, c'est qu'ils n'y connaissent rien, alors c'est sûr qu'avec tous les jeux qui ne sont que des films avec quelques QTE c'est facile, mais être dans le rythme voir même la transe d'un quake 3 ou d'un Hotline miami, c'est quand même autre chose que de regarder bêtement une vidéo la bouche ouverte et le regard hagard commenté par le premier pinpin venu avec les mêmes anecdotes "passionnantes" que ma boulangère.

----------


## BilliBalla

> Ça dépend qui tu regardes. Tu peux apprendre beaucoup en regardant quelqu’un jouer. C’est le cas de Starcraft mais aussi de quelques FPS.


C'est vrai. Mais si tu regardes quelqu'un qui n'est pas pédagogue...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ça dépend qui tu regardes. Tu peux apprendre beaucoup en regardant quelqu’un jouer. C’est le cas de Starcraft mais aussi de quelques FPS.


Moi tout ce que j'y vois c'est qu'ils sont plus forts que moi et que je suis une merde en multi  :Emo:

----------


## Xchroumfph

Non mais soyons clairs, le succès des vidéo Youtube, c'est juste parce que les boutonneux peuvent pas jouer à leurs jeux de chie sur le PC familial, alors ils matent des vidéos en attendant que maman libèrent la télé.

----------


## Tomaka17

Je me répète par rapport à l'autre topic, mais moi je mets par exemple ça en fond sonore quand je navigue sur le web ou que je bosse chez moi.
Mais je ne viens pas du tout pour le jeu, juste pour le mec qui parle. Il raconte sa vie, il est mature, il est drôle, il rage pas, etc.

Je pense que je ferais pareil pour les cyprien, marcus, fanta&co, etc. si j'accrochais à leur humour (ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas).
Par contre les vidéos où le commentateur n'a pas beaucoup de charisme et/ou ne parle que du jeu, je trouve ça incroyablement chiant aussi.

Comme ça a été dit dans l'émission @si, paradoxalement on est assez proche de la radio avec ce genre de vidéos.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Non mais soyons clairs, le succès des vidéo Youtube, c'est juste parce que les boutonneux peuvent pas jouer à leurs jeux de chie sur le PC familial, alors ils matent des vidéos en attendant que maman libèrent la télé.


Cet homme dit vrai : Qu'on le couvre d'or !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je me répète par rapport à l'autre topic, mais moi je mets par exemple ça en fond sonore quand je navigue sur le web ou que je bosse chez moi.
> Mais je ne viens pas du tout pour le jeu, juste pour le mec qui parle. Il raconte sa vie, il est mature, il est drôle, il rage pas, etc.
> 
> Je pense que je ferais pareil pour les cyprien, marcus, fanta&co, etc. si j'accrochais à leur humour (ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas).
> Par contre les vidéos où le commentateur n'a pas beaucoup de charisme et/ou ne parle que du jeu, je trouve ça incroyablement chiant aussi.
> 
> Comme ça a été dit dans l'émission @si, paradoxalement on est assez proche de la radio avec ce genre de vidéos.


Zerator est sympa à écouter ouais. Je m'attendais à le voir intervenir dans le dossier youtube d'ailleurs.

----------


## kikoro

> Ça dépend qui tu regardes. Tu peux apprendre beaucoup en regardant quelqu’un jouer. C’est le cas de Starcraft mais aussi de quelques FPS.


C'est un près la même chose que les gens qui regarde les vidéos de moto/vélo si on suit bêtement la logique.  ::P:

----------


## Scorbut

Et pour le pr0n...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non mais soyons clairs, le succès des vidéo Youtube, c'est juste parce que les boutonneux peuvent pas jouer à leurs jeux de chie sur le PC familial, alors ils matent des vidéos en attendant que maman libèrent la télé.


Fiat Lux.

----------


## t4nk

::huh::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Huhu.

----------


## Flad

Nestor Burma mène l'enquête.

----------


## Xabi

Bonjour,

Je me suis récemment abonné à Canard PC car victime de son succès, le magazine devenait de plus en plus difficile à trouver. 
J'ai profité de m'abonner pour commander les numéros que je n'avais pas réussi à trouver. 
Malheureusement, à la place du n°275, j'ai reçu le n°277 que j'ai déjà (en plus la couv' est affreuse).
Serait-il possible de faire un échange?

----------


## BilliBalla

Et hop! Ça y est, la seule presse de mon village a supprimé le côté jeux-vidéo et les quelques magazines qui y étaient. Maintenant pour chopper le Canard PC il va me falloir aller je ne sais où.

----------


## Pontifex

Si tu t'entends bien avec ton buraliste, tu dois pouvoir lui demander de le commander et de te le mettre de côté.

----------


## smokytoks

Testé et approuvé partout où je me suis installé depuis 2003...

----------


## Xchroumfph

> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._-_exfordy.jpg





> Fiat Lux est une locution latine présente au début de la Genèse. Il s'agit de la première parole de Dieu, ordre donné lorsqu'il a créé la lumière lors de la création du monde, traduisible en français par « que la lumière soit ».


 :B):

----------


## BilliBalla

> Si tu t'entends bien avec ton buraliste, tu dois pouvoir lui demander de le commander et de te le mettre de côté.





> Testé et approuvé partout où je me suis installé depuis 2003...


Sauf que c'était déjà en cours  ::|:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> 


Voilà.

----------


## kenshironeo

je sais que pour l'instant le projet n'en est qu'à ses débuts, et qu'il est fragile, même si financé par le gouvernement australien, mais est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir plus d'infos sur Whore of the Orient, qui sortira au mieux en 2015? Je trouve le choix de l'époque et du pays assez déconcertant et je me demande ce que ça peut donner.

----------


## Netsabes

Direction les news consoles du numéro 275 : le jeu a perdu son éditeur et pratiquement tous les développeurs ont été licenciés. La subvention de 200 000 dollars accordée par le gouvernement australien, ça fait environ 0,3% du budget de L.A Noire.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah ok, donc ça ne suffira pas à financer le jeu.  Dommage car ça aurait pu être intéressant:/

----------


## t4nk

> Envoyé par wikipedia
> 
> Top Gear


Fixed

----------


## BilliBalla

> Direction les news consoles du numéro 275 : le jeu a perdu son éditeur et pratiquement tous les développeurs ont été licenciés. La subvention de 200 000 dollars accordée par le gouvernement australien, ça fait environ 0,3% du budget de L.A Noire.


Sérieux? Meeeerde... J'avais kiffé L.A. Noire comme pas possible et j'attendais ce jeu à mort, ça faisait super longtemps que j'avais pas reçu aucune nouvelle de ce jeu, depuis sa première annonce plus précisément.

----------


## Aulren

Est-ce que kenshirodeo nous révèlera sa véritable identité dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## keulz

> Est-ce que kenshirodeo nous révèlera sa véritable identité dans le prochain numéro ?


Laisse tomber, c'est galou qui a achevé sa mutation.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Dans l'excellent Canard PC Hardware 17, pour parlez des émulations de consoles sur PC.
"Les futures Xbox One et PS4 pourraient être nettement plus simples à émuler puisque leurs composants (...) sont quasi identiques à ceux des PC."
Pardon pour le troll, mais "Pourquoi ne pas avoir parlé des émulateurs Xbox One sur PS4 et réciproquement ?".  ::O:   ::rolleyes::   :;):   :^_^: 

Répondez, maintenant !  ::ninja::

----------


## von morgan

Pourquoi y a t il moins de dessins de couli dans canard? Ses petites Bds sur la rédac qui etaient si droles nous manques cruellement. Pareil pour Dax et ses psychotrooper dans un des numero juillet/aout, a quand un autre canard avec autant de couli dedans (ou dessus?)?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pourquoi y a t il moins de dessins de couli dans canard? Ses petites Bds sur la rédac qui etaient si droles nous manques cruellement. Pareil pour Dax et ses psychotrooper dans un des numero juillet/aout, a quand un autre canard avec autant de couli dedans (ou dessus?)?


Ah mais moi je préfère carrément. Je ne pigeais plus rien aux dernière planches, j'ai même fini par les ignorer totalement. Par contre en illustration de news je le trouve très sympa.

----------


## Flad

> Pourquoi y a t il moins de dessins de couli dans canard? Ses petites Bds sur la rédac qui etaient si droles nous manques cruellement. Pareil pour Dax et ses psychotrooper dans un des numero juillet/aout, a quand un autre canard avec autant de couli dedans (ou dessus?)?





> Ah mais moi je préfère carrément. Je ne pigeais plus rien aux dernière planches, j'ai même fini par les ignorer totalement. Par contre en illustration de news je le trouve très sympa.


Un peu la même que Jeckhyl.

Et pour les nouvelles aventures de Dax, probable qu'on ai encore le droit à un "cahier détachable" dans le numéro spécial été.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que le choix des couleurs en fonction des rubriques revêt une signification particulière? Je me suis permis de faire une interprétation des choix de couleurs : 


La section principale du magazine, celle consacrée aux jeux PC, est systématiquement en rouge et en noir. Le choix du rouge me semblerait justifié par le rattachement traditionnel des jeux PC à un noyau de joueurs hardcore, aimant la difficulté, le challenge...C'est aussi peut-être une couleur plus sérieuse, pour un public qui s'investit dans son loisir.

A l'opposé, les articles de l'encart canard console privilégient le bleu. Le bleu est la couleur favorite des français, ça colle à l'idée que les consoles s'adressent au grand public.

Arrêtons nous maintenant sur la rubrique casual gaming, qui privilégie le rose. On sait que les éditeurs essaient de conquérir le marché casual, les publicités vendant des jeux casual montrent toujours des femmes en train de jouer à la DS ou à la Wii U. Le rose est aussi la couleur de la légèreté. En ce sens, certains pourraient penser que la section casual est un peu stigmatisée ou ostracisée.

Enfin, les news hardware utilisent du vert. Peut-être pour souligner l'opposition entre la technologie et l'environnement.

----------


## eKaps

Trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## Max_well

En fait, kenshironeo c'est le beta-test de Damien Croze.

----------


## alx

> Le choix du rouge me semblerait justifié par le rattachement traditionnel des jeux PC à un noyau de joueurs hardcore, aimant la difficulté, le challenge...C'est aussi peut-être une couleur plus sérieuse, pour un public qui s'investit dans son loisir.


Mais le rouge c’est la couleur de quoi ? Le rouge c’est la couleur du sang, le rouge c’est la couleur des indiens... c’est la couleur de la violence ! Mais le rouge c’est aussi la couleur du vin et qui dit vin dit pots-de-vin ! Parce que tout ça c’est magouilles et compagnie.

Faut pas chercher plus loin.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pense que le rouge fait partie del'arg de Valve pour annoncer la sortie d'Half-Life 3

----------


## Say hello

> sortie d'Half-Life 3


Trop gros, passera pas.

----------


## von morgan

> Pourquoi y a t il moins de dessins de couli dans canard? Ses petites Bds sur la rédac qui etaient si droles nous manques cruellement. Pareil pour Dax et ses psychotrooper dans un des numero juillet/aout, a quand un autre canard avec autant de couli dedans (ou dessus?)?


 Contrairement a toi Fladnag et à Jeckhyl, moi c'etait le premier truc que je lisais apres avoir acheté mon canard pc. Et sinon j'espere qu'on aura un autre numero juillet-aout avec plein de bd de couli dedans. L'été dernier y a rien eu.

Ps: je voulais faire comme toi Fladnag et mettre plusieurs citation avant mon message mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.

----------


## Euklif

> Pourquoi y a t il moins de dessins de couli dans canard? Ses petites Bds sur la rédac qui etaient si droles nous manques cruellement. Pareil pour Dax et ses psychotrooper dans un des numero juillet/aout, a quand un autre canard avec autant de couli dedans (ou dessus?)?


Y a eu une restriction sur le budget coke  ::ninja:: .

----------


## al pacino

> Je pense que le rouge fait partie del'arg de Valve pour annoncer la sortie d'Half-Life 3


En réalité, Valve a acheté les droits pour adapter Kenshironeo en jeu.

---------- Post added at 15h23 ---------- Previous post was at 15h21 ----------




> Arrêtons nous maintenant sur la rubrique casual gaming, qui privilégie le rose. On sait que les éditeurs essaient de conquérir le marché casual, les publicités vendant des jeux casual montrent toujours des femmes en train de jouer à la DS ou à la Wii U. Le rose est aussi la couleur de la légèreté. En ce sens, certains pourraient penser que la section casual est un peu stigmatisée ou ostracisée.


Saut que le rose ca symbolise surtout l'enfance des pisseuses et le porno. Donc ta théorie tombe un peu à l'eau coco étant donné que la rubrique casual ne s'adresse pas aux joueuses de Lea Passion Cheval ni à Tabatha Cash et ses copines.

----------


## Aulren

> Est-ce que le choix des couleurs en fonction des rubriques revêt une signification particulière? Je me suis permis de faire une interprétation des choix de couleurs : 
> 
> 
> La section principale du magazine, celle consacrée aux jeux PC, est systématiquement en rouge et en noir. Le choix du rouge me semblerait justifié par le rattachement traditionnel des jeux PC à un noyau de joueurs hardcore, aimant la difficulté, le challenge...C'est aussi peut-être une couleur plus sérieuse, pour un public qui s'investit dans son loisir.
> 
> A l'opposé, les articles de l'encart canard console privilégient le bleu. Le bleu est la couleur favorite des français, ça colle à l'idée que les consoles s'adressent au grand public.
> 
> Arrêtons nous maintenant sur la rubrique casual gaming, qui privilégie le rose. On sait que les éditeurs essaient de conquérir le marché casual, les publicités vendant des jeux casual montrent toujours des femmes en train de jouer à la DS ou à la Wii U. Le rose est aussi la couleur de la légèreté. En ce sens, certains pourraient penser que la section casual est un peu stigmatisée ou ostracisée.
> 
> Enfin, les news hardware utilisent du vert. Peut-être pour souligner l'opposition entre la technologie et l'environnement.


█████

C'est les couleurs de Bioman tout simplement. Le jaune est banni car c'est une couleur qui porte malheur dans la presse (voir l'affaire Yellow média). La référence devait être trop subtile pour toi.

----------


## Kwiss

> En réalité, Valve a acheté les droits pour adapter Kenshironeo en jeu.[COLOR=Silver]


Impossible, pour créer le jeu kenshironeo, il faudrait pourvoir anticiper ses réactions.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pense qu'adapter Kenshi en jeu donnerait un genre de démineur avec des lettres à la place des chiffres, ou un hack'n'slash sans ennemis.

----------


## Flad

> Ps: je voulais faire comme toi Fladnag et mettre plusieurs citation avant mon message mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.


A coté de "répondre avec citation" tu a le meme bouton avec un "+", tu clic dessus pour chaque post que tu veux quoter et sur le dernier tu clic sur "repondre avec citation" ;-)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En fait, kenshironeo c'est le beta-test de Damien Croze.


Je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit d'un bot.

----------


## Nacodaco

Vous avez prévu d'améliorer l'éditeur d'article de Kwiki un jour ? Car là c'est réellement insupportable  ::sad::  Je deviens fous !

----------


## Anton

> Vous avez prévu de prendre en compte les messages du topic bugs & suggestions ?  Je deviens fou !


Fixed.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Dans la liste des configs de canard, il manque le bruit de chaque machine.
Est-il possible de l'ajouter, svp ?
Merci.

----------


## OMar92

> En réalité, Microsoft a acheté les droits pour faire "Kenshironeo et Joliet" en jeu éducatif.


Fixed...  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Comment faites vous pour réussir à ne pas vous laisser influencer par votre propre ressenti quand vous testez un genre de jeu que vous appréciez peu/êtes peu habitué? Cela doit malgré tout avoir un impact sur un test , donc comment faire la part entre les affinités personnelles et la qualité du jeu?

----------


## azruqh

> Comment faites vous pour réussir à ne pas vous laisser influencer par votre propre ressenti quand vous testez un genre de jeu que vous appréciez peu/êtes peu habitué? Cela doit malgré tout avoir un impact sur un test , donc comment faire la part entre les affinités personnelles et la qualité du jeu?


Euh, kenshi, tu lis les tests ou pas ??? C'est un peu le principe de CPC de revendiquer une certaine subjectivité. Omar Boulon, tu connais ou pas ?

----------


## Euklif

Mais laissez donc ce troll moisir dans son jus T_T

----------


## azruqh

> Mais laissez donc ce troll moisir dans son jus T_T


Disons que j'essaie de répondre en restant correct. Avant que la meute se déchaîne.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Comment faites vous pour réussir à ne pas vous laisser influencer par votre propre ressenti quand vous testez un genre de jeu que vous appréciez peu/êtes peu habitué? Cela doit malgré tout avoir un impact sur un test , donc comment faire la part entre les affinités personnelles et la qualité du jeu?


L'alcool et la drogue aide beaucoup.

Pour Kalash, un yaourt périmé et ça repart.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Concernant le dernier CPC (279) j'ai dû louper un truc car je n'ai pas vu les noms des auteurs(es)* des articles et autres previews.
D'avance je plaide coupable.


_*Spécial kasdédi à Mdt._

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a pas.  On s'est aperçu qu'on ne les avait pas mis une fois que 60% du mag avait été pdifié. 
Et vu que la somme de travail aurait été énorme,  j'ai décidé qu'on allait pas se prendre la tête avec ça. 

Ou alors, tout a écrit par Damien Croze et Kenshiro. 
Et on veut vous le cacher.

----------


## Blowfin

Au sujet de Kenshironeo : vous pensez pas que le lapin rose a fait son temps et qu'il faudrait le remplacer ?

----------


## Izual

Dans le dernier CPC vous dites que l'E3 c'est le plus grand salon du jeu vidéo. Mais en fait c'est pas la Gamescom ?

----------


## Pontifex

Il me semble que la Gamescom est le plus grand salon du jeu PC, ça doit être ça la nuance.

----------


## Izual

> Il me semble que la Gamescom est le plus grand salon du jeu PC, ça doit être ça la nuance.


Ah, bien vu ! Merci.

----------


## Aulren

> Y a pas.  On s'est aperçu qu'on ne les avait pas mis une fois que 60% du mag avait été pdifié. 
> Et vu que la somme de travail aurait été énorme,  j'ai décidé qu'on allait pas se prendre la tête avec ça. 
> 
> Ou alors, tout a écrit par Damien Croze et Kenshiro. 
> Et on veut vous le cacher.


Ha ha t'es un multi de Kenshironeo en fait !

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Y a pas.  On s'est aperçu qu'on ne les avait pas mis une fois que 60% du mag avait été pdifié. 
> Et vu que la somme de travail aurait été énorme,  j'ai décidé qu'on allait pas se prendre la tête avec ça.


Il est vrai que le style de certains apparait clairement.
Ça fait même un p'tit jeu sympa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si tu vois plusieurs "putain" dans le texte c'est Boulon.
Si t'es obligé d'aller chercher le dico pour ladéfinition d'un mot improbable, c'est Sebum.
Si t'as une blague en rapport avec  l'alcool, c'est Moquette.
Si le rédacteur chie sur les consoles, c'est ackboo.
Maria c'est pas dur, merci la grammaire et les accords.
Et Kahn c'est le reste.

 ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Il est toulousain Boulon?

----------


## Aulren

> Il est toulousain Boulon?


A toi de nous le dire.

----------


## Bigju

> Si tu vois plusieurs "putain" dans le texte c'est Boulon.
> Si t'es obligé d'aller chercher le dico pour ladéfinition d'un mot improbable, c'est Sebum.
> Si t'as une blague en rapport avec  l'alcool, c'est Moquette.
> Si le rédacteur chie sur les consoles, c'est ackboo.
> Maria c'est pas dur, merci la grammaire et les accords.
> Et Kahn c'est le reste.


Si c'est drôle c'est sûrement Toxic dans un vieux numéro.

----------


## Perlooz

> Si c'est drôle c'est sûrement Toxic dans un vieux numéro.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Si c'est drôle c'est sûrement Toxic dans un vieux numéro.


'fouaray!  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Si c'est drôle c'est sûrement Toxic dans un vieux numéro.


Sadique  :Emo: 




 ::lol::

----------


## BilliBalla

Pourquoi Ivan Le Fou s'obstine-t-il à mettre des accents sur les adresses URL?

----------


## JPKoffe

Les NDA en jeux vidéo existent depuis la nuit des temps ou depuis la fin de Davilex ?

----------


## Izual

> Si tu vois plusieurs "putain" dans le texte c'est Boulon.
> Si t'es obligé d'aller chercher le dico pour ladéfinition d'un mot improbable, c'est Sebum.
> Si t'as une blague en rapport avec  l'alcool, c'est Moquette.
> Si le rédacteur chie sur les consoles, c'est ackboo.
> Maria c'est pas dur, merci la grammaire et les accords.
> Et Kahn c'est le reste.


 Tiens c'est marrant moi je reconnais à coup sûr uniquement les articles d'un important rédacteur que tu as oublié, Pipo.

----------


## MoB

Moi ceux que je reconnaissais aux premiers coups d’œil c'était ceux de gringo  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

Moi c'étaient ceux de Ta Race, qui sentaient bon la picrate et la crasse  :Emo:

----------


## von morgan

> Ah mais moi je préfère carrément. Je ne pigeais plus rien aux dernière planches, j'ai même fini par les ignorer totalement. Par contre en illustration de news je le trouve très sympa.


Arf, comment est ce possible de ne pas apprecier couli, et surtout sacrilège, d'ignorer totalement ses strips. Attends bouge pas, j'essaye de t'envoyer une malédiction de dessinateur, pour te filer de l'artrose aux doigts. La vache tu as de la chance, tu es trop loin pour que ça marche, ou alors j'ai du rèver que je savais faire ça. Ou alors c'est l'alcool, c'est je crois, la plus raisonnable des hypotheses.

---------- Post added at 08h41 ---------- Previous post was at 08h23 ----------




> A coté de "répondre avec citation" tu a le meme bouton avec un "+", tu clic dessus pour chaque post que tu veux quoter et sur le dernier tu clic sur "repondre avec citation" ;-)


Very merci Fladnag, bon j'ai voulu le faire sur mon post juste avant et j'ai un peu foiré, mais now j'ai pigé. Mon cerveau s'est pas réveillé aussi tot que moi ce matin.

Sinon, rapport à Couli,  on sait pas pourquoi il passe moins dans canard? Il dessine dans d'autres mags ou il va relancer les rabbins volants?

Ps: oui je sais, j'ai du faire quarante fautes dans le mot artrose, mais mon taf c'est de dessiner des femmes à poil, pas d'ecrire du texte.

---------- Post added at 08h48 ---------- Previous post was at 08h41 ----------




> Au sujet de Kenshironeo : vous pensez pas que le lapin rose a fait son temps et qu'il faudrait le remplacer ?


Quoi, quoi, quoi? (south park joke) Et puis quoi encore, enlever ses oreilles a beyrou? Sa moustache à mario? Son cerveau à christophe maé? Oups, c'est déjà fait pour maé. Qu'on s'attache, ou qu'on s'empoisonne, avec une flèche qui nous illusionne... Quoi tu dis chris?

----------


## Flad

> Very merci Fladnag


 De rien  :;): 



> mon taf c'est de dessiner des femmes à poil, pas d'ecrire du texte.


Tu bosses pour Play-Yeti ?!  ::lol::

----------


## von morgan

Ouarf, tout à fait.

---------- Post added at 09h10 ---------- Previous post was at 08h52 ----------

En fait c'est lié surtout à l'epoque ou je faisais des bds dans des fanzines avec mon pote scenariste (mister plus je t'aime). On a souvent résumé notre taf a: des femmes a poil et des tete de mort, enfin surtout les gens qui manquaient singulièrement d'humour. Du coup, c'etait devenu notre raison sociale.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je ne comprends pas la raison de votre hostilité à la licence prototype. Certes c'est un défouloir ultra violent mais vous avez déjà évalué positivement des jeux de ce genre. Et le deuxième opus, bien mieux optimisé, est encore plus réussi, le héros y possède des pouvoirs encore plus spectaculaires.

J'irais jusqu'à dire que je trouve son gameplay exemplaire(le 2) et que son seul tort et d'avoir le logo Activision planant au dessus de sa tête. J'ai envie de vous dire que si tous les jeux d'action avaient le niveau de prototype 2, ce serait presque le nirvana.

----------


## Blowfin

> Je ne comprends pas la raison de votre hostilité à la licence prototype.





> J'irais jusqu'à dire que je trouve son gameplay exemplaire(le 2) (...) J'ai envie de vous dire que si tous les jeux d'action avaient le niveau de prototype 2, ce serait presque le nirvana.


Voilà, tu réponds toi-même à la question.  ::trollface::

----------


## Perlooz

C'était la question troll de trop Kenshi, la fête est finie.   ::(:

----------


## kenshironeo

Bah pour le coup je trouve que c'est un très bon jeu, j'ai eu la série à l'occasion d'une promotion sur amazon et je dois dire que j'ai trouvé les deux jeux plus qu'honnêtes. une fois les problèmes d'optimisation du 1 réglé en désactivant certaines options dans Windows(quitte à les réactiver après) le jeu tourne bien, et le 2 n'a plus aucun problème, offre plus de quêtes secondaires, et s'avère assez jouissif(j'adorais le bouclier,capable d'arrêter même les missiles).



Spoiler Alert! 


 
Seul le combat de fin était un peu décevant, parce que c'était un affrontement avec Alex Mercer assez simple où il suffisait d'utiliser une arme adaptée face à celle qu'utilisait le boss à chaque fois qu'il en changeait.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y a pas.  On s'est aperçu qu'on ne les avait pas mis une fois que 60% du mag avait été pdifié. 
> Et vu que la somme de travail aurait été énorme,  j'ai décidé qu'on allait pas se prendre la tête avec ça.


A chaque numéro sur les salons vous ne les signez pas il me semble.  :tired: 
Je crois me souvenir de ça mais je doute maintenant.




> Si c'est drôle c'est sûrement Toxic dans un vieux numéro.


 ::lol::

----------


## darkgrievous

Non, dans les numéros spécial salons ils filent le travail à des sous traitants (comme durant la gamescon).

----------


## Koma

En parlant de signatures, pourquoi les CPC HW ne sont jamais signés, eux ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En parlant de signatures, pourquoi les CPC HW ne sont jamais signés, eux ?


C'est Doc TB qui fait tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## kikoro

> C'est Doc TB qui fait tout.


Ya Casque Noir aussi normalement.
Et j'espère que Omar Boulon a participé aux tests des pistolets à eau. :B):

----------


## Frypolar

Tout est dans l’ours  :;):

----------


## Koma

J'suis con, j'y avais même pas pensé. Je vais regarder ça  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tout est dans l’ours


D'ailleurs, pourquoi appelle-t-on cela "l'ours"?

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs, pourquoi appelle-t-on cela "l'ours"?


Ta source préférée : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ours_%28imprimerie%29

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ta source préférée : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ours_%28imprimerie%29


Je préfère le contact humain. :smile:

----------


## kilfou

> Je préfère le contact humain. :smile:


Alors en fait le terme serait à l'origine un surnom donné à l'imprimeur au XIXe siècle. L'« ours » désignait le compagnon pressier, en raison de ses supposés mouvements lourds pour encrer les formes.

Il y a une hypothèse pas vraiment fondée qui vient de "ours" en anglais (les nôtres) mais bon...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Alors en fait le terme serait à l'origine un surnom donné à l'imprimeur au XIXe siècle. L'« ours » désignait le compagnon pressier, en raison de ses supposés mouvements lourds pour encrer les formes.


J’avais entendu parler de ça. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Crealkiller

> J’avais entendu parler de ça. Merci.


Il a copié/collé le wiki. Ça, c'est du contacte humain!  xD

----------


## Lt Anderson

Sinon ma question récurrente annuelle :
Comptez-vous remettre en vente les classeurs CPC?

----------


## kilfou

> Il a copié/collé le wiki. Ça, c'est du contacte humain!  xD


:smile:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> :smile:


L'art de sauver les apparences. :smile:

----------


## kilfou

Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai pas fait exprès de c/c le wiki ?  ::o:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai pas fait exprès de c/c le wiki ?


Tu es suffisamment fourbe pour cela. De plus tes lectures de BD séditieuses n'aident pas. :smile:

----------


## Koma

> Parce que tu crois vraiment que j'ai pas fait exprès de c/c le wiki ?


C'est un forum sérieux ici monsieur, on ne fait pas n'importe quoi.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sinon ma question récurrente annuelle :
> Comptez-vous remettre en vente les classeurs CPC?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9738...2af4ea1c41.jpg


Je m'adresse à toi pas à ton chien.  :tired: 


Non mais sérieusement?  :Emo:

----------


## Zohan

Pour moi, ça veut dire oui. C'est sûr. Les chiens c'est super positif.

D'ailleurs, un célèbre zoophile allemand n'avait-il pas dit : "Les chiens, ça ne dit jamais non."?

----------


## Koma

Pour moi c'est un trollface animalier lancé par un mec avec un casque, donc y'a complot. Ou alors il essaie de nous dire quelque chose sur Half Life 3.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ou pire sur Fallout 4.

----------


## Zohan

Rooooh.

----------


## kenshironeo

Seriez vous intéressés à l'idée de créer à votre nom une sorte de cérémonie des oscars du jeu vidéo, remis par un jury composé de journalistes, de développeurs et de joueurs? Je pense qu'il y aurait un potentiel et que cela pourrait être une aubaine pour tout le monde.

----------


## Chocolouf

Mais où vas-tu chercher tout ça ?

----------


## Flad

> Mais où vas-tu chercher tout ça ?


DSC probablement.

----------


## Koma

> Seriez vous intéressés à l'idée de créer à votre nom une sorte de cérémonie des oscars du jeu vidéo, remis par un jury composé de *pourris, d'éditeurs et de con-sommateurs?* Je pense qu'il y aurait un potentiel et que cela pourrait être une aubaine pour tout le monde.


VGA.

On créée les Gérards Canards du JV  ::lol::  ?

----------


## kenshironeo

J'avis à l'esprit par exemple un juré composé de 9 membres, 3  journalistes ou animateurs( Boulon, Marcus,  le président de JVC par exemple), 3 créatifs(David Cage, Molyneux,  Kojima) et 3 joueurs tirés au sort, par exemple parmi les lecteurs CPC.

Il y a un marché pour ça qui n'est pas occupé et selon moi c'est une opportunité à saisir.

----------


## t4nk

> un juré composé de 9 membres


Deux bras, deux jambes, une tête, un tronc, une bite... Mince, je n'en trouve que sept.

----------


## Pipomantis

> VGA.
> 
> On créée les Gérards Canards du JV  ?


/V/GA.

(C'est fait par le board jeux vidéo de 4chan donc attention, c'est parfois très cryptique et un peu trashos.)

----------


## MrChris

> J'avis à l'esprit par exemple un juré composé de 9 membres, 3  journalistes ou animateurs( Boulon, Marcus,  le président de JVC par exemple), 3 créatifs(David Cage, Molyneux,  Kojima) et 3 joueurs tirés au sort, par exemple parmi les lecteurs CPC.
> 
> Il y a un marché pour ça qui n'est pas occupé et selon moi c'est une opportunité à saisir.


Oui voilà tu as tout à fait cerné l'esprit CPC... Le kikoo-lol, les babes et l'événementiel avec corruption des éditeurs.

----------


## Tomaka17

> J'avis à l'esprit par exemple un juré composé de 9 membres, 3  journalistes ou animateurs( Boulon, Marcus,  le président de JVC par exemple), 3 créatifs(David Cage, Molyneux,  Kojima) et 3 joueurs tirés au sort, par exemple parmi les lecteurs CPC.
> 
> Il y a un marché pour ça qui n'est pas occupé et selon moi c'est une opportunité à saisir.


C'est comme si tu invitais Aznavour, Joey Starr, Justin Bieber, Pascal Nègre, Jack Lang, Nikos et des beaufs choisis au hasard dans la rue, pour leur demander quelle est la chanson de l'année.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais je pensais que ça pouvait être récréatif et ludique, c'était une idée comme une autre. Et les jurés seraient incorruptibles je suis confiant de ce côté là, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai cité des développeurs et pas des éditeurs, des gens qui vivent dans le monde des idées.

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est l'heure de passer à table!
Hop!
Tu me lâches cet ordi!

----------


## Chan

> Non mais je pensais que ça pouvait être récréatif et ludique, c'était une idée comme une autre. Et les jurés seraient incorruptibles je suis confiant de ce côté là, c'est bien pour ça que j'ai cité des développeurs et pas des éditeurs, des gens qui vivent dans le monde des idées.


Ah ça pour être dans le monde des idées, il y est le père Molyneux. 
Mais c'est une idée de merde autrement, en plus je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de ludique là dedans.

----------


## Alab

En fait kenshironeo c'est le multi duquel d'entre vous à la rédac ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En fait kenshironeo c'est le multi duquel d'entre vous à la rédac ?


Ils ont refusé de répondre pour Maurice.
Donc ne t'attend à rien d'eux.

----------


## Chan

N'empêche c'est con que Cage ou Molyneux ne soit pas black, on aurait eu le droit à une pub pour Benetton.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Imagine que Steve Job ait été black.

----------


## Chan

Ce serait comme dire que Jésus est une femme, ça va pas ?!

----------


## Anton

Ou n'était pas eurasien aux cheveux châtains.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ce serait comme dire que Jésus est une femme, ça va pas ?!


Il était juif.

----------


## Koma

> J'avis à l'esprit par exemple un juré composé de 9 membres, 3  journalistes ou animateurs( Boulon, Marcus,  le président de JVC par exemple), 3 créatifs(David Cage, Molyneux,  Kojima) et 3 joueurs tirés au sort, par exemple parmi les lecteurs CPC.
> 
> Il y a un marché pour ça qui n'est pas occupé et selon moi c'est une opportunité à saisir.


Je vois ça d'ici. Marcus vote pour le nouveau Mario Kart, Molyneux a trop picolé à l'apéro et se lamente du fait que personne ne comprend son statut de créatif et ses idées, Kojima se demande ce qu'il fout ici et essaie d'éviter Julien Chièze qui est venu même si on lui a rien demandé, Cage parle tout seul pendant une demi-heure à Kojima qui fait semblant de l'écouter, et quand il voit le vote de Marcus, désapprouve et vote pour son propre jeu, le président de JVC se fait fermer sa gueule par Cage et Kojima qui n'ont rien à battre de son avis, et Boulon est rentré chez lui depuis une demi-heure stalké par ses trois fans gagnants du tirage.

Note qu'avec Bastien Vivès en greffier-dessinateur ça peut donner un truc :crosstopic:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En tant que légende du forum j'aurais forcément mon siège dans le jury.
Donc je vote pour, et preum's sur les petits fours.

Bon je crois que c'est le troll de trop là. Un jury avec Cage/Kojima/Molyneux ? Remarque ça pourrait donner des trucs marrants si on leur pose des questions genre "l'avenir du jeu vidéo c'est quoi" ou "David arrête de pomper mon rôle de bonimenteur de foire" (calmez-vous Mr Molyneux).

----------


## Argelle

> Mais où vas-tu chercher tout ça ?


Je sais pas où, mais je suis sur de jamais avoir envie de visiter l'endroit en question.  :^_^:

----------


## chtiungdor

> Seriez vous intéressés à l'idée de créer à votre nom une sorte de cérémonie des oscars du jeu vidéo, remis par un jury composé de journalistes, de développeurs et de joueurs? Je pense qu'il y aurait un potentiel et que cela pourrait être une aubaine pour tout le monde.


 Je comprends d'où vient cette imagination "débordante" dont tu fais (faisais ?) preuve dans un certain "jeu de rôle" en ligne sur navigateur...

----------


## Roland d'O.

> En fait kenshironeo c'est le multi duquel d'entre vous à la rédac ?


L'analyse graphologique des posts de Boulon et kenshi confirme qu'il s'agit d'une seule et même personne.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est étrange, mais Boulon fait quand même plus de fautes de français.  ::P:

----------


## kenshironeo

Après ce n'est pas parce que c'est un festival que ça ne serait pas fait avec sérieux et honnêteté. Et je crois vraiment  que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir des débats poussés filmés, avec des analyses  approfondies des histoires ou du gameplay, etc.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Après ce n'est pas parce que c'est un festival que ça ne serait pas fait avec sérieux et honnêteté. Et je crois vraiment  que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir des débats poussés filmés, avec des analyses  approfondies des histoires ou du gameplay, etc.


Au bout d'un moment, même le plus anormal des êtres comprend qu'il doit la fermer.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Au bout d'un moment, même le plus anormal des êtres comprend qu'il doit la fermer.


C'en est troublant. Voire inquiétant. Je pense qu'il y a toute une équipe derrière.

----------


## Kwiss

> Au bout d'un moment, même le plus anormal des êtres comprend qu'il doit la fermer.


Je ne suis pas sûr. Si on prends un type alcoolisé, il sait qu'il doit la fermer, pourtant impossible. D’où ma théorie: je pense qu'il est une création des lobbys de l'alcool et du cannabis.

----------


## Genchou

> Au bout d'un moment, même le plus anormal des êtres comprend qu'il doit la fermer.


Il me semblait pourtant que tout le monde avait accepté le fait que kenshironeo le fait exprès. Ya encore des gens qui y croient ?

----------


## azruqh

> J'avis à l'esprit par exemple un juré composé de 9 membres, 3  journalistes ou animateurs( Boulon, Marcus,  le président de JVC par exemple), 3 créatifs(David Cage, Molyneux,  Kojima) et 3 joueurs tirés au sort, par exemple parmi les lecteurs CPC.
> 
> Il y a un marché pour ça qui n'est pas occupé et selon moi c'est une opportunité à saisir.


Jean Peupu.  ::cry::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Enchanté.

----------


## azruqh

> Non mais je pensais que ça pouvait être récréatif et ludique, c'était une idée comme une autre.


Non. C'est PAS une idée comme une autre kenshi. C'est une idée comme une autre dans un film de Walt Disney. Mais on a déjà essayé de t'expliquer que la vie était un peu plus complexe que dans les films de Walt Disney. Dans la vraie vie, c'est difficile de réunir Cage, Molyneux et Kojima. Surtout pour une... une... une remise de prix des lecteurs de CanardPC et de JVC (gné???)... Kenshi, s'il te plaît, arrête, tu me fais mal aux nerfs.

----------


## kenshironeo

Déjà David Cage est français ça peut aider. Le Japon et la France on des relations particulières, ça pourrait aider pour Kojima. Quant à Peter Molyneux, c'est un homme réputé pour son ouverture d'esprit. Et puis on ne sait jamais avant d'avoir essayé il y a un début pour tout...

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est étrange, mais Boulon fait quand même plus de fautes de français.


Mais arrêtez, sérieux, ça devient gênant.
Je sais pas si c'est un individu ou toute une armée, mais c'est pas moi.

----------


## Flad

> Mais arrêtez, sérieux, ça devient gênant.
> Je sais pas si c'est un individu ou toute une armée, mais c'est pas moi.


Ouais, c'est ce qu'on dit pour se dédouaner... :lapin_suspicieux:

----------


## azruqh

> Déjà David Cage est français ça peut aider. Le Japon et la France on des relations particulières, ça pourrait aider pour Kojima. Quant à Peter Molyneux, c'est un homme réputé pour son ouverture d'esprit. Et puis on ne sait jamais avant d'avoir essayé il y a un début pour tout...


Alors déjà, Cage est peut-être français mais il a rien à voir avec le monde du jeu vidéo. Ensuite, sur les 'relations particulières' entre la France et le Japon, je tiens à t'informer qu'on a déjà eu deux présidents depuis Chirac. Quant à Molyneux, faut voir avec l'hopital, si ils peuvent le laisser sortir une journée entière.

Mais surtout, un début à tout, ok, mais un début POUR QUOI FAIRE ???

----------


## Aulren

> Mais arrêtez, sérieux, ça devient gênant.
> Je sais pas si c'est un individu ou toute une armée, mais c'est pas moi.




Stop le flood merci.

----------


## Koma

Kenshironeo, si vraiment c'est ce qui te botterait, fais ce que tu peux pour lancer ce genre d'évènement.

C'est pas un troll. Développes un projet, vérifie, prépare et cimente. Déjà tu prendras au fil du temps contact avec des gens potentiellement intéressés et tu verras si ça marche. C'est comme ça que se sont lancés des magazines, des groupes de zik, des labels, des films et docus, des chaînes eTV/Youtube, voire des trucs comme les commentateurs de parties de JV comme Chips et Noi.

Bon après ça veut pas dire que les sponsors ou les mecs qui ont les moyens de t'aider vont pas non plus te rire à la gueule, mais si t'es le seul à trouver que c'est une bonne idée, soit ça ne l'est pas, soit le monde est rempli de cons, et dans ce cas reprends l'adage punk : do it yourself.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Kenshi a juste du temps à perdre.

----------


## Frypolar

> Kenshi a juste du temps à perdre.


Et nous à gagner.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je l'ai déjà dit mais c'est pas grave, il est "diffèrent" (je fais des oreilles de lapins qui se lèvent et qui se baisse avec mes doigts), "diffèrent".



Mais c'est finalement peut-être pas un hasard qu'il se sente si bien sur ce forum...

L'ambiance et si chaleureuse, l'encadrement si efficace, il ne manque que les ballades en minibus.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Kenshi serait même une espèce protégée.

----------


## Anton

A côté de ça, fake ou pas, un mec finalement assez innocent et naïf - d'aucuns diraient, presque rafraichissant de candeur - se fait pourrir partout pour sa nuisance rédactionnelle supposée, quand les habituels trolls, attaques persos et diverses bastonnades de cour de récré continuent à ne faire sourciller personne.

----------


## azruqh

> A côté de ça, fake ou pas, un mec finalement assez innocent et naïf - d'aucuns diraient, presque rafraichissant de candeur - se fait pourrir partout pour sa nuisance rédactionnelle supposée, quand les habituels trolls, attaques persos et diverses bastonnades de cour de récré continuent à ne faire sourciller personne.
> 
> http://uppix.com/f-clooney151e06c0700135d62.gif


Pour ma part, je réponds à kenshi assez régulièrement. À lui de me dire s'il trouve que je le 'pourris' ou que je lui manque de respect. Je pense qu'il est assez grand pour ça.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je pense qu'il est assez grand pour ça.


Je pense que là se situe le problème.

----------


## Anton

> Pour ma part, je réponds à kenshi assez régulièrement. À lui de me dire s'il trouve que je le 'pourris' ou que je lui manque de respect. Je pense qu'il est assez grand pour ça.


En fait je ne pensais pas aux détracteurs de kenshi  ::P:

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est pas une marque de tracteurs.

----------


## Koma

> A côté de ça, fake ou pas, un mec finalement assez innocent et naïf - d'aucuns diraient, presque rafraichissant de candeur - se fait pourrir partout pour sa nuisance rédactionnelle supposée, quand les habituels trolls, attaques persos et diverses bastonnades de cour de récré continuent à ne faire sourciller personne.
> 
> http://uppix.com/f-clooney151e06c0700135d62.gif


 Moi j'admire ce mec, on dirait Jésus. 

J'allais dire que y'a un nouvel effet de meute, mais Kenshi, c'est comme si au milieu des mortiers qui tirent et des explosions et rafales d'automatiques entre les tranchées, il marchait debout, en évitant les balles sans même chercher à se planquer. Comme si Dieu (ou le bouclier magnétique de Fortune) le protégeait.

Ca me fait délirer de voir certains le troller à la limite de l'insulte, et de le voir surfer dessus sans même se retourner. C'est beau  :Emo: 

Puis nique les masters of the life, vive la naïveté, même si ça pourrit la vie.

----------


## Zohan

En parlant de Jésus, c'est un miracle qu'il ait pas encore de sous-titre.

----------


## smokytoks

> A côté de ça, fake ou pas, un mec finalement assez innocent et naïf - d'aucuns diraient, presque rafraichissant de candeur - se fait pourrir partout pour sa nuisance rédactionnelle supposée, quand les habituels trolls, attaques persos et diverses bastonnades de cour de récré continuent à ne faire sourciller personne.
> 
> http://uppix.com/f-clooney151e06c0700135d62.gif


Chevalier Blanc, à la rescousse ! :smile:

----------


## Anton

Gros lourd, fidèle au poste ! :smile:

----------


## Flad

T'es obligé de tout ramené à ta personne ? :smile:

----------


## Anton

Ah, voilà le début du convoi. Tu veux dire, quand on me cite expressément ? :smile:

----------


## Basique

Franchement je suis d'accord avec Anton, Kenshi se fait insulter de tous les coté pour pas trop de raison. Mais bon comme boulon l'a fait une fois ça se justifie parfaitement  ::):

----------


## Izual

Ayant connu Kenshi bien avant que l'un d'entre nous ne connaisse Canard PC, je puis vous assurer que ce n'est pas un multi  :;): 

J'ajouterai que ça fait assez mal au cœur de voir une horde débouler à chacun de ses posts pour dire que haha, c'est un multi, haha, c'est un débile, haha, c'est un con, etc, etc. ; alors effectivement ses posts ne sont pas toujours pertinents mais ils sont loin de ne jamais l'être, et un peu de respect envers les gens qui sont apparemment un peu différents ça ferait pas de mal.

Voilà, c'est dit  ::):

----------


## Anton

Han, un scoop  ::o:

----------


## KiwiX

> Chevalier Blanc, à la rescousse ! :smile:


  :^_^: .

----------


## Crealkiller

> En parlant de Jésus, c'est un miracle qu'il ait pas encore de sous-titre.


C'est parceque pour la  première fois, la rédac n'arrive pas à savoir à quoi elle a affaire. Du coup elle n'arrive pas à lui trouver de sous-titre  personnalisé. CQFD

---------- Post added at 02h17 ---------- Previous post was at 02h17 ----------




> Han, un scoop


Sautez lui dessus, attachez le, faite le avouer!! Pour la première fois on a une piste!!!

----------


## golwin

> Ayant connu Kenshi bien avant que l'un d'entre nous ne connaisse Canard PC, je puis vous assurer que ce n'est pas un multi


Raconte !  ::trollface::

----------


## Koma

> C'est parceque pour la  première fois, la rédac n'arrive pas à savoir à quoi elle a affaire. Du coup elle n'arrive pas à lui trouver de sous-titre  personnalisé. CQFD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02h17 ---------- Previous post was at 02h17 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sautez lui dessus, attachez le, faite le avouer!! Pour la première fois on a une piste!!!


 Avec le nombre de vannes faites sur le sujet, The Puppet Master lui irait comme un gant. 

Il a quand même réussi à berner la moitié du forum, et maintenant ceux qui parlaient de multi vont tenter la défense "nan mais je savais bien, c'était de l'humour toussa"  ::trollface::

----------


## Euklif

Putain mai sérieux... Le mec arrive à tout foutre en l'air même sans ouvrir la bouche! Vous voulez pas le laisser tranquille  :Emo: ?

----------


## callicles

> Gros lourd, fidèle au poste ! :smile:


On sait, ça sert à rien que tu le répètes.

----------


## Flad

> Ah, voilà le début du convoi. Tu veux dire, quand on me cite expressément ? :smile:


Jolie l'allusion au convoi, j'espère que t’étais bien au bord du quai.

Et je ne crois pas que tu sois cité expressément, il me semble que le dégat était sur Kenshi jusqu'à ce que :



> En fait je ne pensais pas aux détracteurs de kenshi

----------


## Yakidoo

> Presse Non-Stop, SAS au capital de 86 400 euros, immatriculée au registre du commerce et des sociétés de Bobigny sous le numéro 450 482 872, et dont le siège social est situé au 14 rue Soleillet, BAL 62, 75020 Paris.


En regardant bien cette phrase, je me suis aperçu que quasiment toutes les lettres qui forment le pseudo de kenshironeo sont présentes. 

Coïncidence ? Je ne le pense pas.

La machine tente de brouiller les pistes, Boulon et DocTB tentent de brouiller les pites, ils ne veulent pas que ça remonte jusqu'à eux. Voir plus haut encore. Les racines du mal.

----------


## Frypolar

> A côté de ça, fake ou pas, un mec finalement assez innocent et naïf - d'aucuns diraient, presque rafraichissant de candeur - se fait pourrir partout pour sa nuisance rédactionnelle supposée, quand les habituels trolls, attaques persos et diverses bastonnades de cour de récré continuent à ne faire sourciller personne.
> 
> http://uppix.com/f-clooney151e06c0700135d62.gif


Ne t'inquiète pas, les gens orange ont assez de jugeote pour sourciller quand il faut : Kenshi n'a pas encore été banni, toi si.

----------


## Da-Soth

> A côté de ça, fake ou pas, un mec finalement assez innocent et naïf - d'aucuns diraient, presque rafraichissant de candeur - se fait pourrir partout pour sa nuisance rédactionnelle supposée, quand les habituels trolls, attaques persos et diverses bastonnades de cour de récré continuent à ne faire sourciller personne.
> 
> http://uppix.com/f-clooney151e06c0700135d62.gif


 :^_^: 

Anton, c'est un sketch permanent.

----------


## Anton

Je pensais en fait avant tout au Topic de l'Actu :smile: Et, cela va de soi, aux débordements récurrents comme celui-là.
Mais le florilège de réponses données est suffisamment parlant. Merci :smile:

----------


## Da-Soth

> Je pensais en fait avant tout au Topic de l'Actu :smile: 
> Mais le florilège de réponses données est suffisamment parlant. Merci :smile:


Sauf que tu imagines une sorte de cabale qui n'existe pas. Le pire pour toi en fait, c'est que chacun a sa propre opinion.

---------- Post added at 13h20 ---------- Previous post was at 13h18 ----------

Et leave Kenshi alone, il est plus drôle que beaucoup d'entre nous ici.

----------


## Anton

Bien sûr, bien sûr.

----------


## Da-Soth

1 an après, toujours la tristesse.  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

:Emo:  Un seul être vous manque, et tout est dépeuplé.

Duff.

----------


## Da-Soth

Peut être que l'année prochaine, ça ira mieux.  :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Boulon et DocTB tentent de brouiller les bites,


 :tired: 

---------- Post added at 13h27 ---------- Previous post was at 13h25 ----------




> c'est que chacun a sa propre opinion.


Voilà.
Pour moi Kenshi est une espèce protégée qui a besoin de vivre dans un biotope diversifié.

----------


## darkgrievous

Du coup vu que Damien Croze a eu le droit d'afficher sa prose dans CPC, peut on espérer la même chose pour Kenshironeo ?

----------


## Goji

C'est qui Damien Croze, un gagnant de la Nouvelle Star ?

----------


## Da-Soth

> C'est qui Damien Croze, un gagnant de la Nouvelle Star ?


Un gagnant des internets et du monde du jeu vidéo.

----------


## Haraban

Si j'ai une question à poser sur le dernier CPC hardware ça se passe dans ce topic ci ou c'est juste pour CPC classique ici?

----------


## Teto

Ici c'est plutôt "Est-ce que Boulon se cache derrière Kenichironeoquekchose".
Et puis y'a déjà des topics concernant le Hardware en cours, vaut mieux se pointer là-bas.

----------


## Flad

> Si j'ai une question à poser sur le dernier CPC hardware ça se passe dans ce topic ci ou c'est juste pour CPC classique ici?


Tu peux tenter ta chance dans le topic dédié au numéro concerné.
Si c'est une question Hardware, la section éponyme du forum est bourrée de gens compétents et aimables.

----------


## Haraban

Merci messieurs, je n'avais pas vu le topic dédié au Canhard de ce mois-ci car je m'étais focalisé sur cette section "le magazine".
Toutes mes confuses, je vous laisse enquêter sur Boulon en paix  :^_^:  .

----------


## chtiungdor

> Au bout d'un moment, même le plus anormal des êtres comprend qu'il doit la fermer.


 J'ai pu cotoyer le "phénomène" dans un JDR//MMORPG sur navigateur, et il s'avère que c'est un mélange de troll et d'attention whore. On peut y déceler une forme d'intelligence, mais son utilisation est régulièrement des plus... catastrophique.

----------


## alx

C'est souvent pas mal fait dans la subtilité plus ou moins grossière (aussi communément appelée "plus c'est gros, plus ça passe") mais là par exemple Chièze / Kojima / Molyneux / JVC, ça se voit que c'est fait exprès.

----------


## kenshironeo

Heu Kojima et Molyneux ce sont des figures essentielles du jeu vidéo. Kojima a participé à l'essor de la Playstation et Metal Gear  est l'un de spremiers jeux PSX à ressembler autant à un film.
Kojima passepour un créatif hype rméticuleux, qui veut toujours aller plus loin que ce que lui offre osn outil de travail.
A l'époque PSX il voulait par exemple déjà qu'on puiss eplanquer le scorps, ce qui ne s'est fait que dans le 2

Molyneux c'est Populous, c'est Dungeon Keeper, c'est Fable... Je l'&ai choisi parce que j'aime bien chez lui c'est qu'il as ouvent des idées très ambitieuses, voire irréalisables, mais qui témoignent d'une volonté d'aller de l'avant. 

Après pour les journalistes/animateurs, j'ai choisi un animateur, marcus, un exemple de journaliste plus intellectuel, et le patron de JVC parce que c'est tout simplement le plus gros site de jeux vidéo et le meilleur, quoi qu'on en dise, les chiffres parle pour le site.

----------


## azruqh

> [...] et le patron de JVC parce que c'est tout simplement le plus gros site de jeux vidéo et *le meilleur, quoi qu'on en dise, les chiffres parle pour le site*.


J'ai pas compris. En quoi JVC est le meilleur ? À cause des chiffres, c'est ce que tu viens d'écrire ?

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai pas compris. En quoi JVC est le meilleur ? À cause des chiffres, c'est ce que tu viens d'écrire ?


Tu viens de te faire attraper. Il était gros pourtant celui-là  ::o:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Comme si troller sur JV.com ne se faisait jamais ici.

----------


## kenshironeo

Malgré tous les défauts qu'on peut leur reconnaître, ils sont les meilleurs sur le plan économique et en terme de référencement Google.

Quand vous tapez le nom d'un jeu vidéo dans Google vous tombez la plupart du temps en première page sur des réponses pointant vers JVC.

Leur interface est relativement lisible et offre un accès rapide aux sorties, aux tests, aux news, tout s'obtient en quelques clics.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ne te méprends pas.
Je suis un contributeur des forums Deus Ex, Fallout 3 et Fallout NV sur JV.com.

----------


## azruqh

> Tu viens de te faire attraper. Il était gros pourtant celui-là





> Comme si troller sur JV.com ne se faisait jamais ici.


J'essaie de comprendre. Pas sûr qu'il trolle.

---------- Post added at 12h48 ---------- Previous post was at 12h46 ----------




> Malgré tous les défauts qu'on peut leur reconnaître, ils sont les meilleurs sur le plan économique et en terme de référencement Google.
> 
> Quand vous tapez le nom d'un jeu vidéo dans Google vous tombez la plupart du temps en première page sur des réponses pointant vers JVC.
> 
> Leur interface est relativement lisible et offre un accès rapide aux sorties, aux tests, aux news, tout s'obtient en quelques clics.


Ah oui d'accord, tu parles de la 'puissance de feu' du site en gros. J'ai eu peur, j'ai cru que tu parlais de la qualité rédactionnelle.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Y'a Usul quand même sur JV.com.

----------


## Anton

Il s'en détache systématiquement.

----------


## azruqh

> Y'a Usul quand même sur JV.com.


Mh.

----------


## Sk-flown

S'appeler jeuxvideo.com, c'est comme s'appeler Sexe.com, c'est là que vont tous les gros noobs de l'internet quand ils débutent, le malheur c'est qu'une grosse partie reste des noobs ou sont tout simplement teubés et restent sur ce que leur offre le premier site qu'ils rencontrent, pensant même qu'il n'existe pas grand-chose d'autre, c'est un peu comme les vieux qui pensent que TF1 est la meilleure chaîne de télé parce que c'est la première.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est peut-etre vrai en partie mais je trouve ça méprisant de critiquer un site juste parce qu'il est inscrit dans la culture populaire(c'est ce qui se passe aussi pour les films grand publics, les chansons grand public, etc)

Si l'interface de JVC était mauvaise les gens finiraient par partir et ce n'est pas le cas. C'est un bon prescripteur d'achats globalement.
Pour faire une comparaison je trouve les interfaces de gamekult et gameblog décevantes, moins accessibles. 

Il ya un besoin d'avoir des loisirs populaires à critiquer parce que cela permet à l'individu de se rassurer sur sa propre condition, mais après voilà,  les gens sont libres et font ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Sk-flown

_(Technique de clonage ché pas koi ninja)_

----------


## azruqh

> C'est peut-etre vrai en partie mais je trouve ça méprisant de critiquer un site juste parce qu'il est inscrit dans la culture populaire(c'est ce qui se passe aussi pour les films grand publics, les chansons grand public, etc)


Entre mépriser et prétendre qu'on tient là le meilleur site de jeux vidéo, il y a pas mal de possibles. Dont s'en foutre, par exemple.




> Si l'interface de JVC était mauvaise les gens finiraient par partir et ce n'est pas le cas. C'est un bon prescripteur d'achats globalement.
> Pour faire une comparaison je trouve les interfaces de gamekult et gameblog décevantes, moins accessibles.


On s'en fout de l'interface ! C'est le contenu et l'intégrité des journalistes qu'on doit juger !




> Il ya un besoin d'avoir des loisirs populaires à critiquer parce que cela permet à l'individu de se rassurer sur sa propre condition, mais après voilà,  les gens sont libres et font ce qu'ils veulent.


Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes ?!! Tirer à vue sur des cibles faciles, c'est très con, on est d'accord. Mais prendre systématiquement leur défense et les ériger en panacée de la production humaine sous le même prétexte qu'elles sont des cibles faciles, c'est tout aussi con (voire plus).

----------


## Lt Anderson

> c'est tout aussi con


Répondre sérieusement à Kenshimachin c'est de la même veine.  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Répondre sérieusement à Kenshimachin c'est de la même veine.


Non, c'est faire preuve d'un minimum de respect.

----------


## kenshironeo

Mais justement l'intégrité journalistique n'est peut-être pas la priorité des gens qui visitent, je vais jamais sur JVC pour la qualité de leurs articles, mais pour voir en un coup d'oeil les sorties de jeu prévues, éventuellement quelques news, l'émission d'Usul...

Il faut bien distinguer comme toujours qu'il y a les animateurs, les gens qui font du pur divertissement mélangé à la prescription d'achat, et le journalisme. Et dans le premier domaine à mon sens JVC est le meilleur.

Canard PC n'est pas la règle, c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle, et il le  fait très bien d'ailleurs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais justement l'intégrité journalistique n'est peut-être pas la priorité des gens qui visitent,


Et c'est bien dommage...Quoique ça ne s'applique pas qu'aux jeux vidéos.

----------


## Euklif

> Non, c'est faire preuve d'un minimum de respect.


Ou laisser le forum propre. Putain, faites lui une tribune ou je sais pas quoi... Mais pitié, on a déjà assez de figure "emblématique" comme ça  :Emo: .

Sinon, j'avais 2 vrais questions pour la rédac, des fois que kenshi cesse d'être le centre du topic un jour...
- Canard console, c'est toujours pas dans les cartons de le séparer? C'est que c'est devenu super chiant de vous trouver depuis la "mort" du rayon jeux vidéo en kioske. J'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le numéro e3... J'pensais pas que la situation changerait autant en 6 mois ^^.
- le hors série jeux gratos connaitra des suites ou ça a bidé sec? Vu qu'il y a pas mal de free2play en dév et que freemiam est en pause, j'me demandais comment vous vouliez vous pencher sur le sujet...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> on a déjà assez de figure "emblématique" comme ça


Personne n'arrivera à la cheville de b0b0.

Personne.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> - Canard console, c'est toujours pas dans les cartons de le séparer? C'est que c'est devenu super chiant de vous trouver depuis la "mort" du rayon jeux vidéo en kioske. J'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le numéro e3... J'pensais pas que la situation changerait autant en 6 mois ^^.


J'arrive pas à voir le rapport entre la séparation Canard Consoles et le fait de trouver facilement ou non le mag'  :tired: 
Grosso modo, vu ce qui reste en rayon jeux vidéos/informatique, c'est pas très difficile de tomber sur le canrd (quand il est en rayon).

----------


## Euklif

Ca fait une référence de plus pour la réouverture d'un rayon jeux vidéo. Tain, faut toujours expliquer les blagounettes sans smiley dans le coin  :Emo: . Tu trouve pas que j'en met déjà assez comme ça  :tired: ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai du mal avec les blagues qui ne sont pas drôles  :tired: 









 ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> - Canard console, c'est toujours pas dans les cartons de le séparer? C'est que c'est devenu super chiant de vous trouver depuis la "mort" du rayon jeux vidéo en kioske. J'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le numéro e3... J'pensais pas que la situation changerait autant en 6 mois ^^.


_Il me semble_ qu'ils avaient dit que non, le projet est devenu la version numérique.

----------


## Chan

> Mais justement l'intégrité journalistique n'est peut-être pas la priorité des gens qui visitent, je vais jamais sur JVC pour la qualité de leurs articles, mais pour voir en un coup d'oeil les sorties de jeu prévues, éventuellement quelques news, l'émission d'Usul...
> 
> Il faut bien distinguer comme toujours qu'il y a les animateurs, les gens qui font du pur divertissement mélangé à la prescription d'achat, et le journalisme. Et dans le premier domaine à mon sens JVC est le meilleur.
> 
> Canard PC n'est pas la règle, c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle, et il le  fait très bien d'ailleurs.


Pour Canard PC tu enlèves le forum et il n'y a plus personne. 
Mais les deux ne sont pas trop comparables : l'un est entièrement dédié aux news et au divertissement ; l'autre est un prolongement du magazine avec un forum d'allumés.

----------


## meg

> On s'en fout de l'interface ! C'est le contenu et l'intégrité des journalistes qu'on doit juger !


Tu confonds pas un site internet et un mag papier ? CPC.com c'est des news et une belle bande de connards prétentieux qui trainent sur les forums. On est pas loin de JV.com. Quant au mag papier... ben après le test de FC3 (admettons...) et la préview du dernier sim city (sérieux les mecs ?), CPC c'est dans tes souvenirs que c'est "l'élite de la presse vidéo ludique" (HT). Après c'est sur, faute de grives, mangeons des merles. Boulon, reprend ta plume.

Oui je trolle, mais faut bien que quelqu'un contrebalance le tas de conneries qui sort de certains sujets. Kenshi truc je suis rarement d'accord avec lui, mais je préfère largement sa candeur certaine mais amicale au dégueulis élitiste de la même poignée de trous du cul qui on un avis sur tout et qui pourrissent la majorité des topics de ce site.





> Tirer à vue sur des cibles faciles, c'est très con, on est d'accord. Mais prendre systématiquement leur défense et les ériger en panacée de la production humaine sous le même prétexte qu'elles sont des cibles faciles, c'est tout aussi con (voire plus).


1 - Kenshi est une cible facile
2 - Il donne son avis, tu fais de la rhétorique.

J'ai rien contre toi azruqsme, tu prends pour les autres.

Un lecteur de l'ombre du forum.
J'ai jamais été ban, je pense que c'est l'occase :D

Vous emmerdez pas à répondre, je me suis trouvé ici par hasard.

----------


## Chan

Non mais les news sur CPC c'est incomparable avec JV.com t'es fou. Si tu en as une par jour déjà c'est un miracle, de plus ce n'est pas du tout le même style.

Edit : En plus si tu penses être banni du site parce que tu critiques CPC, tu te plantes d'endroit.

----------


## meg

> Edit : En plus si tu penses être banni du site parce que tu critiques CPC c'est que tu te plantes d'endroit.


Je pensais plus aux insultes : "trous du cul" tout ça.

Edit : je critique rien, je défend Kenshi.

----------


## Chan

Quand je lis ça, je me dis que c'est une critique :



> (...)Quant au mag papier... ben après le test de FC3 (admettons...) et la préview du dernier sim city (sérieux les mecs ?), CPC c'est dans tes souvenirs que c'est "l'élite de la presse vidéo ludique" (HT). Après c'est sur, faute de grives, mangeons des merles. Boulon, reprend ta plume.(...)


Après moi je m'en tape hein, je les prend pas pour l'élite mais un bon magazine, au ton différent avec des rédacteurs de talent.

----------


## meg

> Quand je lis ça, je me dis que c'est une critique


Attends, je m'auto-quote :




> Oui je trolle

----------


## Euklif

> Vous emmerdez pas à répondre, je me suis trouvé ici par hasard.


Mais on s'y sent bien pas vrai ^^?

----------


## azruqh

> Oui je trolle, [...]


Voilà ouais.




> 1 - Kenshi est une cible facile
> 2 - Il donne son avis, tu fais de la rhétorique.


1. Contrairement à toi, je ne considère ni que kenshi soit une cible, ni encore moins, du coup, qu'il soit une cible facile. Contrairement à beaucoup ici, j'ai souvent essayé de parler avec lui. C'est sans doute vain, vu la force de conviction inébranlable du bonhomme, mais je préfère ma façon de faire à celle, méprisante, de ceux  qui prétendent voler à son secours, sous-entendant que c'est une petite chose fragile et un peu bête. Pour moi, kenshi est un mec comme un autre, ses propos me font parfois bondir, alors, parfois, je réagis.
2. Qu'est-ce que ça peut te foutre ? C'est pas à toi que je parle.




> J'ai rien contre toi azruqsme, tu prends pour les autres.


Moi non plus, mreghz, j'ai rien contre toi.




> Un lecteur de l'ombre du forum.
> J'ai jamais été ban, je pense que c'est l'occase :D


Ah ok, c'est ça ta petite sortie, tu te la joues rebelz... Comme l'a déjà répondu Chan, c'est pas vraiment l'esprit du forum de bannir ceux qui diraient du mal de CPC, voire même de la modération, je peux en témoigner.




> Vous emmerdez pas à répondre, je me suis trouvé ici par hasard.


Quand je suis de bon poil, je réponds. Surtout quand on me prend à partie. Bizarrement.

----------


## meg

Je t'en demandais pas autant pour illustrer mon propos !
Merci !

Je continue ?

----------


## azruqh

> Je continue ?


Bon, meg, je veux bien que tu me lâches là, tu commences à me fatiguer. Tu sors de nulle part, on se connaît pas, je t'ai jamais lu, tu ne m'as sans doute pas beaucoup plus lu et tu te permets de faire ton petit numéro sur mon dos pour le simple plaisir de t'en payer un (en l'occurrence, moi 'pour les autres', j'adore). Tu me prêtes des propos qui ne sont absolument pas les miens (CPC comme 'l'élite de la presse vidéo ludique', tu sors ça d'où exactement ???). Tu sais, ce forum est ce qu'il est, il y a de tout, comme sur tous les forums en fait. Et, très honnêtement, si tu as pris la peine de me lire ici ou là, tu t'es très vite rendu compte que je ne faisais définitivement pas partie des snobs.

Quant à kenshi, je te propose juste de relire que je t'ai répondu plus haut.

Tu as l'air d'un garçon intelligent mais j'ai l'impression que tu lis un peu trop vite ce que j'écris. Je ne doute pas que tu finisses par reconnaître que tu t'es vraiment trompé de mec en m'attaquant.

----------


## meg

> Je ne doute pas que tu finisses par reconnaître que tu t'es vraiment trompé de mec en m'attaquant.


Ce que je viens de faire. Mec (ou mademoiselle), je te fais des putains de plates excuses.
C'était juste une crotte de nez mais effectivement pas du tout à ton encontre. Je me suis trompé de pseudo.

J'ai honte. Désolé, j'ai vu des réactions limites méchantes et pas qu'une fois à l'encontre de Kenshi, ça m'a saoulé ce soir, c'était une pique mais pas méchant de toute façon.

En tout cas, je suis sincèrement désolé ! (sans dec, j'ai pas fais exprès :P )

----------


## Lt Anderson

Stap.

----------


## azruqh

> En tout cas, je suis sincèrement désolé ! (sans dec, j'ai pas fais exprès :P )


Pas de souci mec, tu es tout pardonné.

----------


## chtiungdor

C'est marrant comment, où qu'il aille Kenshimachin arrive toujours à "troller" et - malheureusement - à susciter l'attention de son auditoire  ::O: .

----------


## t4nk

> Non, c'est faire preuve d'un minimum de respect.


De ne pas faire exprès d'écorcher son pseudo ? Ouais, c'est clair, c'est un minimum... 'Manquerait plus qu'ils écrivent en mode SMS;

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est marrant comment, où qu'il aille Kenshimachin arrive toujours à "troller" et - malheureusement - à susciter l'attention de son auditoire .


Kenshi c'est un #bonhomme, s'tout.

----------


## kenshironeo

Rédigerez vous à nouveau des guides sur certains jeux comme cela a été le cas pour Dont Starve? J'ai bien aimé les conseils de base d'ackboo et je trouve que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir de temps à autres des petits guides comme ça, sur des jeux particuliers.

----------


## Flad

Et une rubrique "tips" à l'ancienne aussi :smile:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Un booklet. :smile:

----------


## kenshironeo

Non je demandais pas une section soluce à proprement parler, mais de temps à autres sur des jeux comment dire, moins grand public que ce qu'il y a d'habitude, avoir un petit guide comme pour Dont Starve.

----------


## Chocolouf

> Un booklet. :smile:


Avec des aventures de TaRace.  :Emo:

----------


## Phenixy

> Avec des aventures de TaRace.


Le journal de TaRace qui joue à Don't Starve.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Avec un mini-dico Français/motard, quand même.

----------


## Flad

> Non je demandais pas une section soluce à proprement parler, mais de temps à autres sur des jeux comment dire, moins grand public que ce qu'il y a d'habitude, avoir un petit guide comme pour Dont Starve.


Pourtant c'est l'accompagnement idéal d'un bon barbec' les tips à l'ancienne.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Rédigerez vous à nouveau des guides sur certains jeux comme cela a été le cas pour Dont Starve? J'ai bien aimé les conseils de base d'ackboo et je trouve que ça pourrait être intéressant d'avoir de temps à autres des petits guides comme ça, sur des jeux particuliers.


Au pire tu peut voir avec les canards dans les différents topics pour créer une page sur le kwikwi

----------


## znokiss

> Non je demandais pas une section soluce à proprement parler, mais de temps à autres sur des jeux comment dire, moins grand public que ce qu'il y a d'habitude, avoir un petit guide comme pour Dont Starve.


Genre des guides pour les STR ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Je pensais aux genres un peu rugueux ouais, tout ce qui est jeux de stratégie, gestion certains rpg...

Après je verrais pas ça comme une manière de mâche rle travail, le guide de ackboo m'a aidé à bien démarrer, après j'ai ajouté  mes propres méthodes que j'ai découvertes au fur et à mesure.

Mais par exemple, un jeu comme Patrician 4 de Paradox, il m'a fallu beaucoup de temps pour tout saisir et j'aurais pas dit non à un petit guide de démarrage.

----------


## azruqh

> Mais par exemple, un jeu comme Patrician 4 de Paradox, il m'a fallu beaucoup de temps pour tout saisir et j'aurais pas dit non à un petit guide de démarrage.


C'est quand même un peu bizarre comme question. De temps en temps, Canard PC nous offre un encart, voire une page, voire un booklet, du 'bien démarrer' un jeu. Un peu comme quand tata Jeannine te donne la pièce à Noël, elle se dit que ça te sera utile et, à toi, ça te fait plaisir. Mais est-ce qu'il te viendrait à l'esprit de demander à tata Jeannine si elle envisage de réitérer le don, voire de te donner plus ou plus souvent ?

----------


## kenshironeo

N'étant abonné que depuis peu j'ignorais qu'il y en avait eu d'autres avant.
Disons que je trouvais ça sympa et bien pratique, et que sans être systématique ça pourrait être bien sympa d'avoir des encarts comme ça régulièrement.
Je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais encore une fois, ce serait pour des jeux spécifiques et ç'a n'arriverait pas tout le temps.

Du genre à telle période il va y avoir un rts complexe type total war, avoir des tuyaux pour démarrer peut pas faire de mal. 
Il y a beaucoup de gens qui passent à côté de  jeux par peur de ne rien comprendre , et parfois, tout se joue à si peu de choses. Si ça peut à la fois aider le joueur et les développeurs, tout le monde est gagnant.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> N'étant abonné que depuis peu j'ignorais qu'il y en avait eu d'autres avant.


Soit rassuré, c'est régulièrement le cas.  ::):

----------


## keulz

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/a7cb4d0...c7f9852dcc.jpg
> 
> Stop le flood merci.


  ::O: 
 ::XD:: 

Tu m'as tué...



> Avec un mini-dico Français/motard, quand même.


Qui a dit motard ?






















 ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> N'étant abonné que depuis peu j'ignorais qu'il y en avait eu d'autres avant.


Ouais fin, faut tempérer un peu. Il y en a eu d'autre avant, effectivement, mais ces booklets coutent de la thune à faire et CPC s'y retrouve assez peu au final. Donc ils ont décidés à partir de je sais plus lequel (farcry 3 ou brink de mémoire) qu'ils n'en feraient plus sans participation explicite des acteurs produisant le jeu concerné.

----------


## golwin

> N'étant abonné que depuis peu j'ignorais qu'il y en avait eu d'autres avant.


Söldner ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ouais fin, faut tempérer un peu. Il y en a eu d'autre avant, effectivement, mais ces booklets coutent de la thune à faire et CPC s'y retrouve assez peu au final. Donc ils ont décidés à partir de je sais plus lequel (farcry 3 ou brink de mémoire) qu'ils n'en feraient plus sans participation explicite des acteurs produisant le jeu concerné.


Oui mais il parlait d'une page d'aide comme Don't Starve, ça arrive déjà plus souvent mais c'est selon la complexité du jeu surtout. Faut reconnaitre qu'à notre époque les jeux qui nécessitent un "guide pour bien commencer" sont assez rares.

----------


## von morgan

> Avec des aventures de TaRace.


Arf, comment c'etait cool l'epoque du booklet de soluce de Tarace illustré par couli dans joystick. Je me souviens avoir été bien jaloux, car ceux qu'on avaient fait pour console plus était loin d'etre aussi beau. Mais bon, c'etait dix ans avant aussi, la maquette etait oldschool et photoshop etait encore en version 1.0. Joystick existait pas encore et la console la plus puissante etait la mégadrive. C'est dire si c'est loin.

----------


## Nacodaco

Vous faisiez déjà des booklet pour Joystick quand Joystick n'existait pas encore ?  ::O:

----------


## Sannom

> Vous faisiez déjà des booklet pour Joystick quand Joystick n'existait pas encore ?


Ils faisaient des booklets pour Console Plus.

Parlant de goodies Joystick, quelqu'un se rappellerait-il du nom de ce clip bizarre qu'ils avaient fourni sur un CD pour un de leurs numéro d'été?

----------


## Chocolouf

La Balunga ?

----------


## Sannom

Yep, c'est ça. Et forcément, c'est sur Youtube.

----------


## von morgan

> Vous faisiez déjà des booklet pour Joystick quand Joystick n'existait pas encore ?


Non je parlais d'un booklet pour console plus, et a l'epoque joy n'existait pas encore. C'etait le premier booklet de soluce (enfin on parlait de tips a l'epoque car l'idée venait d'un mag english qui avait sortit un booklet de tips pour les jeux videos) dans un magazine de jeux videos. Mais on en a fait que deux, j'avais trop de taf pour continuer ces booklets. Je pense que david (le mec de qui venait l'idée du book de tips, c'est pas mon cerveau d'alcoolo qui aurait sortit cette idee) a du continuer l'aventure avec d'autre maquetistes et illustrateurs. A l'epoque je ne m'interessait pas trop aux jeux videos donc je ne lisais pas ce genre de presse, du coup j'ai pas trop suivi l'affaire. Bon en plus y avait pas grand monde a part tilt et console+.

Quand j'aurais changé mon scanner je vous ferais un scan du numero deux pour que vous voyez comment c'etait ringard la mise en page à l'epoque.

----------


## CptCaverne

Le numéro 2 a déjà été scanné là, pas la peine de te prendre le chou :
http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...209&images=oui

Et joystick existait déjà depuis peu certes mais il était là :
http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...652&images=oui

----------


## Flipmode

J'aurais voulu savoir le prix d'une page de pub dans le magasine ... ou d'une demi page.
Ces pages sont-elles réservées à de grande marques ?

----------


## kilfou

> J'aurais voulu savoir le prix d'une page de pub dans le magasine ... ou d'une demi page.
> Ces pages sont-elles réservées à de grande marques ?


denis @ canardpc.com

----------


## Flipmode

Ah ok merci !

----------


## kenshironeo

Voilà je profite de l'occasion pour vous montrer la preuve que la Playstation est bien perçue comme un élément décisif dans l'évolution du jeu vidéo. Je viens de voir que le reportage repassait sur Gameone et je me permets de vous linker la partie qui commence avec la Playstation, vous verrez que des figures du jeu vidéo reconnaissent son importance.

Vous ne partagez pas cet avis ? :

----------


## Flipmode

Il est pas coincé dans les égouts de paris lui ?

----------


## von morgan

> Le numéro 2 a déjà été scanné là, pas la peine de te prendre le chou :
> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...209&images=oui
> 
> Et joystick existait déjà depuis peu certes mais il était là :
> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...652&images=oui


Je parlais du booklet de tips sur les jeux videos qu'il y a eu en plus du magazine pendant quelques numeros, comme ça n'a pas duré tres longtemps je suis pas sur qu'on puisse trouver ça sur le net.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Je parlais du booklet de tips sur les jeux videos qu'il y a eu en plus du magazine pendant quelques numeros, comme ça n'a pas duré tres longtemps je suis pas sur qu'on puisse trouver ça sur le net.


 Jusqu'il y a peu j'en avais gardé pas mal ; j'ai du au moins conserver celui sur fallout 2  ::): .

----------


## von morgan

Attention on parle de console plus pas de joystick. Ceux de joy je dois encore en avoir pas mal dans une de mes caisse d'antiquités du jeu video.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voilà je profite de l'occasion pour vous montrer la preuve que la Playstation est bien perçue comme un élément décisif dans l'évolution du jeu vidéo. Je viens de voir que le reportage repassait sur Gameone et je me permets de vous linker la partie qui commence avec la Playstation, vous verrez que des figures du jeu vidéo reconnaissent son importance.
> 
> Vous ne partagez pas cet avis ? :


Personne n'a demandé de "preuve"....
Faut arrêter la fumette, Kenshi.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'était par rapport à une vielle discussions sur le sujet :;): 

J'avoue ça fait un peu fanboy de la psx mais bon ::P:

----------


## Djal

> C'était par rapport à une vielle discussions sur le sujet
> 
> J'avoue ça fait un peu fanboy de la psx mais bon


La quoi?

----------


## Nacodaco

Ho, un sujet de shitstorm qui revient. C'est surprenant. Je me demande qui l'a subtilement lancé.

----------


## Kwikipedia

> La quoi?


PSX est un sigle qui désigne:

    Le nom de projet de la première PlayStation de Sony, qui ne sera pas repris lors de la sortie de la machine (ce nom provisoire est à l'origine de nombreuses confusions à l'heure actuelle).
    La PSX, une console de jeu bien spécifique également produite par Sony, pouvant faire office de media Center et sortie en 2003 au Japon uniquement.
    PSX, un émulateur de la console vidéo Playstation. Contrairement à ePSXe, il a la particularité de ne pas nécessiter de plugins pour fonctionner.
    Le polystyrène extrudé

----------


## Teto

Sinon, je crois qu'il plaisantait...

----------


## Nacodaco

> Sinon, je crois qu'il plaisantait...


Je crois que lui aussi, plaisantait.

Ce forum n'est qu'une vaste plaisanterie d'ailleurs.

----------


## Teto

C'est ben vrrrai ça !  :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> C'est ben vrrrai ça !


Rassure-moi, tu plaisantes ?  ::huh::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Rassure-moi, tu plaisantes ?


Non.

----------


## keulz

> Non.


 ::O: 


 ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que Boulon a pris des vacances chez Inxile pour nous pondre 8 pages sur Wasteland 2 dans le prochain numéro ?
Si non, pourquoi ? Journalisme total ou bien ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen d'avoir les chiffres de ventes des trois configs proposées, ou du moins de savoir laquelle se vend le mieux?

----------


## Nacodaco

Quel est l'intérêt ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

D'avoir des chiffres.

----------


## kenshironeo

Avoir une idée de la config qui a le plus de succès, savoir si beaucoup de gens investissent dans les configs les plus élevées , bref par curiosité quoi^^

----------


## Lt Anderson

En quoi cela nous avancerait?

----------


## Taï Lolo

voir ce post et les suivants




> A première vue, la répartition, c'est 60%/45%/5% je dirais. Aucune idée pour l'évolution, mais on pourrait faire des stats. Ceci dit, les chiffres de ventes "brutes" ne veulent pas dire grand chose sur l'évolution sur x années parce qu'il arrive que Mat.Net fasse une OP sur de leurs configs qui vampirise alors les ventes des configs de canars. Mais comme on ne touche pas de com dessus, on s'en fout.





> En fait, Matnet ne nous donne pas les ventes de config de Canard. Nous avons juste une estimation par rapport aux abos qu'offrent materiel.net.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah merci intéressant, les chiffres sont assez logiques en fait, la config la moins chère représente deux tiers des choix. Par contre, étonnant que des gens pensent pas/ ne veulent pas à réclamer l'abo qui va avec^^.

Faudrait archiver précieusement ces posts ils donnent pas mal d'infos intéressantes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof la répartition est plutôt logique: actuellement, et même depuis 2 bonnes années,  pas besoin d'une config très puissante pour faire tourner les jeux. Ou plutôt, la config mini offre déjà une puissance suffisante.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Faudrait archiver précieusement ces posts ils donnent pas mal d'infos intéressantes.


C'est fait.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est fait.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Agency.svg.png


Ton anti-américanisme primaire me sidère.
Retourne en URSS.

Le:smile:






Il est là pour souligner l'ironie du props.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Bonjour à tous ! Je me demandais si il était possible de recevoir notre magazine favori à l'étranger sans avoir à passer par un proche en France ?
Ca serait pour le Portugal et pour Dubaï (je me doute que la deuxième destination est plus compliquée) Quitte à payer un supplément de frais de ports AHURISSANT.

----------


## Scorbut

> Bonjour à tous ! Je me demandais si il était possible de recevoir notre magazine favori à l'étranger sans avoir à passer par un proche en France ?
> Ca serait pour le Portugal et pour Dubaï (*je me doute que la deuxième destination est plus compliquée*) Quitte à payer un supplément de frais de ports AHURISSANT.


Il y a du saucisson livré avec le magazine ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bonjour à tous ! Je me demandais si il était possible de recevoir notre magazine favori à l'étranger sans avoir à passer par un proche en France ?
> Ca serait pour le Portugal et pour Dubaï (je me doute que la deuxième destination est plus compliquée) Quitte à payer un supplément de frais de ports AHURISSANT.


Miguel avait dit ça il y a peu.

----------


## kenshironeo

Dans les derniers tweets du moment, on vous reproche de cantonner Maria Kalash à du casual gaming ou à des recettes de cuisine, en gros elle ne serait jamais sur des gros titres, ce qui reviendrait à alimenter l'idée que les femmes ne jouent qu'à des jeux casual, comme les jeux wii, etc.

Qu'avez-vous à répondre?

----------


## Flad

> Dans les derniers tweets du moment, on vous reproche de cantonner *Maria Kalash à du casual gaming* ou à des* recettes de cuisine,* en gros elle ne serait jamais sur des gros titres, ce qui reviendrait à alimenter l'idée que les femmes ne jouent qu'à des *jeux casual*, comme *les jeux wii*, etc.
> 
> Qu'avez-vous à répondre?


 Elle joue a Maddworld, ca envoi en l'air tous les préjugés que tu peux avoir mis en 2 ligne.

----------


## Zepolak

> Dans les derniers tweets du moment, on vous reproche de cantonner Maria Kalash à du casual gaming ou à des recettes de cuisine, en gros elle ne serait jamais sur des gros titres, ce qui reviendrait à alimenter l'idée que les femmes ne jouent qu'à des jeux casual, comme les jeux wii, etc.
> 
> Qu'avez-vous à répondre?


C'est sérieux ?

Y a vraiment des gens qui écrivent ça ?

----------


## Euklif

> Elle joue a Maddworld, ca envoi en l'air tous les préjugés que tu peux avoir mis en 2 ligne.


Et il me semble qu'elle a déjà testé des "gros" titres comme Mass Effect.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est sérieux ?
> 
> Y a vraiment des gens qui écrivent ça ?


Ben si ça vient de twitter c’est pas étonnant. Tu vas pas leur demander de réfléchir non plus ? Ni de lire le magazine qu’ils critiquent ?

----------


## kenshironeo

https://twitter.com/Mar_Lard

un extrait d'une autre page "Quand tu vois que les pages sur le casual gaming de @*Canardpcredac* sont imprimées en rose et écrites par une femme, ça se tient."

----------


## t4nk

> * Vers l'Outre-mer :
> 6 mois : 60 euros, 1 an : 109 euros..


Hein !? Sérieux ?

Pourquoi il y a un tel gap entre le 6 et le 12 mois ? C'est l'"affréteur" qui fait son connard, ça semble une évidence, mais à ce point là ça parait chelou quand même.

----------


## Frypolar

> https://twitter.com/Mar_Lard
> 
> un extrait d'une autre page "Quand tu vois que les pages sur le casual gaming de @*Canardpcredac* sont imprimées en rose et écrites par une femme, ça se tient."


Ah donc c'est pire que ce que je disais, là il s'agit de quelqu'un qui est en plus incapable d'autre chose qu'un monologue. Ça ne sert à rien de répondre, elle seule détient la vérité. Ça peut très bien être un sujet de discussion ici, notamment avec la première intéressée, mais avec MarLar ce sera juste un sujet de lecture. D'ailleurs je crois que ça avait déjà été évoqué sur ce topic mais j'ai un doute.

Edit : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/77...=1#post6594487

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Haha, la Mar_Lard qui est reparti en sucette à cause du jeu des boobs sur le mag. Priceless.

----------


## Gwargl

> Et il me semble qu'elle a déjà testé des "gros" titres comme Mass Effect.


Me semble aussi. Et Dark souls non ? Et sa recette du poulet-citron ca  aurait été bête de s'en passer parce que c'est une femme. Tout le monde sait que les plus grand cuistot sont des hommes. :honteux:

----------


## azruqh

> Et il me semble qu'elle a déjà testé des "gros" titres comme Mass Effect.


Et _Dark Souls_.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Et il me semble qu'elle a déjà testé des "gros" titres comme Mass Effect.


Moué bof, avec Mass effect on est quand même dans du gros casual.

----------


## Tomaka17

Le jeu lambda testé par Maria Kalash c'est un point & click ouzbèque sous-titrés en arménien qui va se vendre à 18 exemplaires dans le monde, pas vraiment du casual gaming.
Les Assassin's Creed/Call of Duty/SimCity/etc. sont peut être ce qui se rapproche le plus de la catégorie "casual", et ne sont pas testés par elle.

----------


## kenshironeo

Par casual elle entend jeux wii sports, jeux en point and click, et autres jeux qui  peuvent s'adresser à tous, à lamère de famille, au xenfants, à l'employé sur booké....

Call of Duty se vend bien mais n'est pas casual en ce sens, casual c'est pour le joueur fatigué qui ne joue pas trop aux jeux et va lancer un jeu flash, un point and click ou un tritre sans prise de tête à l'occasion.
 En fait je pense c'est que ce que ces féministes voudraient c'est que Maria teste par exemple plus souvent des titres blockbusters , du genre qu'on verra en première publicité en se connectant sur JVC, sur lequel il y aura trouze mille communiqués de presse, etc.

Je pense c'est que ce qui peut contribuer à cette sensation c'est que quand on lit les articles de Maria, il ya une certaine approche dilettante, insouciante et légère, que n'ont pas d'autres tests(ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal loin de là).

On le voit dans le style,  qu'il n'y a pas la même "intransigeance carrée" que Boulon par exemple, ce sont des approches différentes. J'ai ainsi l'impression qu'elle accorde beaucoup plus d'importance à l'aspect artistique que d'autres testeurs.

----------


## Frypolar

Forcer une femme (ou un homme, ça marche aussi) à effectuer un travail particulier en se basant sur son sexe est justement un comportement sexiste. Donc si Maria préfère les Point & Click aux FPS tu ne vas pas la forcer à se farcir tous les CoD-like. 

Penser que Maria s'occupe d'une rubrique casual en rose parce que le reste de la rédaction est majoritairement composé de mecs et que, en tant qu'hommes ils l'ont forcément obligée à le faire, sans oublier le sous-entendu "c'est une femme donc elle n'a pas pu faire le choix elle-même", ça c'est sexiste. 

Personnellement je considère la forme de la rubrique casual comme une petite moquerie du préjugé "le casual c'est pour les filles". Mais j'avoue c'est subtil  ::rolleyes:: 

En parlant de ce préjugé, il existe peut-être une statistique là-dessus. Soit elle montre que les jeux casual sont majoritairement joués par des filles et alors statistiquement ce n'est pas déconnant qu'une femme s'occupe de cette rubrique. Soit c'est une catégorie de jeux plutôt pour garçons et donc ça n'a aucun sens de dire qu'une femme s'en occupe uniquement car c'est une femme. 

 ::zzz:: 

Edit : l'aspect artistique est particulièrement important dans les Point & Click. Tu passes beaucoup de temps sur des tableaux quasiment figés. S'ils sont beaux et bien travaillés c'est quand même un gros plus. À l'inverse dans une simulation de voiture ou d'avion c'est pas franchement le plus important. 

Quant au style, Boulon avait expliqué que celui-ci avait bien plus d'importance que l'expérience vidéoludique. C'est probablement grâce à son style particulier qu'elle a été embauchée, comme les autres rédacteurs et c'est aussi pour ça que beaucoup de gens achètent CPC.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je me doute bien qu'elle l'a fait par choix, mais simplement ce sera toujours facile pour les féministes les plus extrêmes de dire "elle en a été empêchée, elle est cantonnée à ça, etc". Quoiqu'il advienne l'avantage avec ces raisonnements c'est qu'on peut toujours crier au complot ou de soumission à une logique de marché.

L'idée sous entendue c'est quelle s'occuperait de jeux casuals parce que c'est une idée ancrée dans l'imaginaire de beaucoup que jeux casuals = femmes. Ce préjugé est renforcé par certaines campagnes de publicité, où on associera systématiquement mario à une scène avec un couple qui s'amuse, même chose pour wii sports.Alors que pour un jeu ps3 on ne montre souvent que le jeu lui-même ou bien des garçons.


Je n'ai pas trouvé de chiffres sur les jeux casuals mais uniquement sur les jeux en général qui indiquent que 45%es joueurs sont des joueuses.

http://www.theesa.com/facts/gameplayer.asp

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me doute bien qu'elle l'a fait par choix, mais simplement ce sera toujours facile pour les féministes les plus extrêmes de dire "elle en a été empêchée, elle est cantonnée à ça, etc".


Justement, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, cette supposition est sexiste. Ce serait pas la première fois que des féministes aient un raisonnement ou un comportement sexiste. C'est particulièrement ironique d'ailleurs pour certains et certaines.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais ça ne sert à rien de débattre sur un tweet de Mar_Lard hein.
Elle a décidé que tel truc était sexiste,  donc ça l'est. Point.
Le plus drôle c'est que le même  "jeu" avec des images d'entrejambes de héros masculins n'aurait fait réagir personne au-delà du "ah ah, les cons". Alors que ce serait tout aussi sexiste selon la vision de Mar_Lard.

----------


## keulz

> Le plus drôle c'est que le même  "jeu" avec des images d'entrejambes de héros masculins n'aurait fait réagir personne au-delà du "ah ah, les cons". Alors que ce serait tout aussi sexiste selon la vision de Mar_Lard.


Oui, mais le sexisme, c'est traiter différemment les deux genres, et là il y a bien un traitement différent suivant le genre, vu qu'il n'y a pas de critique des stéréotypes masculins.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DU coup le jeu est sexiste envers les hommes ?
Je cours de ce pas créer un compte twitter Flaque_Bacon pour m'indigner.

----------


## Bobbin

Le jeu de mots est rigolo.
Rien que pour ça t'aurais des followers.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je relance d'un Lac_Jambon.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:tired: 




Etang_Jarret

----------


## kenshironeo

"Aaaah @*CanardPCredac* qui fait un tweet-montage sur FB pour me balancer ses fans à la gueule, des méthodes admirables "

----------


## Jaycie

J'ai un doute sur le FB que Mar_lard balance. C'est vraiment celui du journal ? Non parce que y'en a un autre Canardpc rédaction...

----------


## Frypolar

> "Aaaah @*CanardPCredac* qui fait un tweet-montage sur FB pour me balancer ses fans à la gueule, des méthodes admirables "


Si on veut lire ses tweets on est capable d'aller sur Twitter  :;):

----------


## Anonyme32145

@Canardpcredac c'est Boulon.
Et le Facebook que CPC c'est bien celui qui est cité par Mar_Lard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ahhh ouf, y'a aussi l'autre ****** d'Alda qui saute sur l'occasion de s'affirmer.
Je sens que la journée va être passionnante  ::love:: 

Il a écrit un article  :Bave: 

http://www.ohmygame.fr/couvrez-ce-se...-saurais-voir/


Les commentaires sur la page FB  :Bave:

----------


## Tomaka17

Je pense qu'il faudrait interdire les débats sur Twitter.
Trop d'arguments tronqués, trop de propos déformés, trop de gens qui parlent sans connaître le sujet, trop de trolls pris au premier degré, trop de moutons...

----------


## Flad

> Je pense qu'il faudrait interdire les débats sur Twitter.
> Trop d'arguments tronqués, trop de propos déformés, trop de gens qui parlent sans connaître le sujet, trop de trolls pris au premier degré, *trop de moutons*...


On prépare l'aïd c'est normal ça :clowndurire:

----------


## Septa

C'est un peu chiant ces histoires. A chaque fois je trouve que les gens cherchent la petite bête ou n'ont rien compris à l'article de cpc, mais à chaque fois je me dis que chez cpc  ils réagissent aux critiques n'importe comment aussi. 
L'incitation au lynchage et le troll pour récupérer du follower bas du front anti-féministe c'est un peu facile quand même.

----------


## Anonyme871

C'est où "l'incitation au lynchage" ? Vrai question, ça m'étonne.
Par contre c'est un peu con-con la pseudo justification " c'est une fille qui a fait le jeu et puis c'est pour dénoncer". Déjà on sait que les femmes peuvent aussi véhiculer des idées sexistes, ensuite pourquoi se cacher derrière une femme, pour moi si le jeu avait été fait par un mec, ça ne m'aurait pas posé plus problème. Ensuite j'ai du mal à adhérer à la "dénonce" vu qu'on trouve surtout les réponses grâce au game design. Moi avant la "polémique" j'avais pris ça comme un jeu potache et un petit clin d'oeil.  
Et je suis pas sexiste, j'ai fait le jeu avec ma femme.:smile:

----------


## Lt Anderson

'tain c'est marrant Twitter.

Non mais sérieux, Mar_Lard m'a beaucoup déçu, car oui à une époque elle ne faisait pas QUE délirer, il y avait de l'argument, du débat.
Dommage.







> Bon, fin des retweets, vous devriez avoir une idée de la nouvelle polémique en cours.


Les pré-commandes.

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est un peu chiant ces histoires. A chaque fois je trouve que les gens cherchent la petite bête ou n'ont rien compris à l'article de cpc, mais à chaque fois je me dis que chez cpc  ils réagissent aux critiques n'importe comment aussi. 
> L'incitation au lynchage et le troll pour récupérer du follower bas du front anti-féministe c'est un peu facile quand même.


Tu veux faire quoi d'autre ? Ces personnes sont convaincues de détenir la vérité absolue. Même si elles sortent d'énormes conneries tu ne pourras pas leur faire admettre qu'elles se plantent. Essayer de discuter est une perte de temps. Regarde Mar_Lard qui vient de découvrir la rubrique casual. Ça veut dire que malgré ses attaques répétées elle n'a toujours pas ne serait-ce que feuilleter un magazine. Elle ne fait que répéter ce que certains lui disent sans réfléchir ou vérifier l'information.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Elle ne fait que répéter ce que certains lui disent sans réfléchir ou vérifier l'information.


Pratique similaire connue en ces lieux : ne repérer que quelques phrases et mots clé d'un post (tout lire c'est fatiguant) pour lancer le shitstorm.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sauf qu'ici on ne tint pas de blog ou on ne prétend pas soutenir une cause quelconque.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sauf qu'ici on ne tint pas de blog ou on ne prétend pas soutenir une cause quelconque.


Le monsieur marque un point.

Les discussions sur le forum ne sont pas toujours pétries d'honneteté intellectuelle. Mais quand tu te lances dans la défense d'une cause, tu es censé prendre cette honnêteté comme base de départ.

----------


## Septa

> C'est où "l'incitation au lynchage" ? Vrai question, ça m'étonne.


J'ai du mal à voire autrement le coup de "on retwitte les critiques de quelqu'un qui fait polémique en sachant que nos followers sont pas super fin sur ce sujet". Surtout quand on a déjà lu des critiques des effets de meutes en provenance de 4chan par exemple sur cpc.

Enfin c'est soit ça soit "on tente de faire du buzz pour attirer le chaland". Mais bon dans les deux cas c'est plus que moyen. 

Honnêtement il me semble que ne pas répondre à la critique initiale qui ne tiens pas la route. Ou répondre à froid dans le prochain mag aurait été plus sage. Enfin bon. 
Ca fait de la pub je suppose.

----------


## Izual

C'est vrai que c'est un problème mais en même temps pour te défendre tu es bien obligé de produire l'acte d'accusation...

----------


## Croaker

Si ça pouvait aussi aider certains à se rendre compte qu'internet n'est pas une excuse pour poster n'importe quoi n'importe comment...

Critiquer la page du jeu de Sonia sans l'avoir lue, comment dire, c'est du niveau Fox News.

----------


## Bobbin

> Je pense qu'il faudrait interdire les débats sur Twitter.
> Trop d'arguments tronqués, trop de propos déformés, trop de gens qui parlent sans connaître le sujet, trop de trolls pris au premier degré, trop de moutons...


Oui.
Mille fois oui.

A chaque fois que je lis un tweet j'ai envie d'écrire un 'lolno' en dessous.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Oui.
> Mille fois oui.
> 
> A chaque fois que je lis un tweet j'ai envie d'écrire un 'lolno' en dessous.


 lolno

----------


## Anon26492

> Je pense qu'il faudrait interdire les débats sur Twitter.


Et les priver de leur seule source d'ébats ?
Monstre  :Emo: 

Des débats de fond en plus, au sens qu'ils le touchent.

----------


## Bobbin

> lolno


:smile:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ahhh ouf, y'a aussi l'autre ****** d'Alda qui saute sur l'occasion de s'affirmer.
> Je sens que la journée va être passionnante 
> 
> Il a écrit un article 
> 
> http://www.ohmygame.fr/couvrez-ce-se...-saurais-voir/


J'ai regardé ce lien mais... nan j'arrive pas à croire que ces personnes soient réellement comme ça. Sinon c'est affligeant, pathétique, triste.
Mais ils en ont toujours après CPC ou ils s'en prennent aussi à d'autres ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Le monsieur marque un point.
> 
> Les discussions sur le forum ne sont pas toujours pétries d'honneteté intellectuelle. Mais quand tu te lances dans la défense d'une cause, tu es censé prendre cette honnêteté comme base de départ.


Et c'est pas non plus la même audience. Quand sur le forum un canard balance une connerie, bien souvent c'est pour faire marrer les 10 personnes qui lisent le topic sur le moment et rager Anderson qui prend tout un peu trop au pied de la lettre. 




> J'ai du mal à voire autrement le coup de "on retwitte les critiques de quelqu'un qui fait polémique en sachant que nos followers sont pas super fin sur ce sujet".


Tiens, c'est pas exactement ce que fait Mar_Lard ?

----------


## Septa

> Tiens, c'est pas exactement ce que fait Mar_Lard ?


Ouais mais je m'en fou à la rigueur de ce qu'elle fait. J'achète pas Mal_LardPC et j'attends rien d'elle.
Je trouve ça plus moche quand ça vient de gens dont j'aime bien le boulot que quand ça vient d'un demitroll sur internet.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Après elle est encore à l'école. Moi aussi à l'époque j'étais plein d'idéaux, de colère, de passion et de conviction. :Emo:

----------


## Sannom

> Il a écrit un article 
> 
> http://www.ohmygame.fr/couvrez-ce-se...-saurais-voir/


Je me rappelle de l'histoire avec ce fan-art de Mirror's Edge. Y a vraiment des imbéciles partout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Peut-être un jour comprendront-ils que les gens ne sont pas sexistes par simple malveillance mais parce que nous évoluons dans une société patriarcale.


Je sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai compris. Et là, vendredi soir brûlant, en slip devant un PC qui crache une chaleur digne des héroïnes de Beauty & the Geek, je me sens mieux. J'ai compris.

Et toi, lecteur de Canard PC, traître à la cause, suppôt du patriarcat, chantre de la moustache et du zizi, AS-TU COMPRIS ?


*ouais, 'pouvez taper pour la référence tv*

---------- Post added at 21h16 ---------- Previous post was at 21h10 ----------




> un organe de presse qui se doit d’être droit dans ses bottes.


@canardpcredac, vous êtes vraiment des putain de nazis, comme dirait l'autre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> @canardpcredac, vous êtes vraiment des putain de nazis, *comme dirait l'autre*.


Bien joué sur ce coup.
Faudra que j'essaie ça une prochaine fois.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Perso, je l'ai pas trouvé très malin ce "jeu". D'ailleurs, j'ai été plutôt étonné de tomber dessus lors de ma lecture du mag. D'une ça manquait singulièrement d'impertinence, et de deux, cela m'a semblé très "daté". Je me suis vaguement souvenu d'un jeu identique dans un vieux magazine de jeux vidéos quand j'étais gamin. Bref, un truc qui vole pas bien haut.
Mais ce qui m'a le plus gêné en fait, c'est l'introduction. Je ne doute pas qu'elle soit de bonne foi et justement, je me suis senti un peu triste devant ce constat : une bonne intention affichée mais un beau plat dans la réalisation. Ou du moins, un manque d'ambition, une approche peut-être par trop naïve dans ce monde merveilleux où le vinaigre a remplacé le miel quand il s'agit de faire avaler quelque chose à quelqu'un.
Un peu plus tard, j'ai eu des échos de la polémique naissante. Je n'en ai pas été vraiment étonné (mêmes causes, mêmes effets, tout ça) mais j'ai de nouveau été un peu triste pour l'auteur qui se retrouvait avec une vague de merde en réponse à son absence de cynisme... De mon point de vue, encore une fois.

Par contre, là où je suis vraiment étonné et un peu fâché, c'est l'explication de Boulon via tweeter. J'ai pas bien saisi l'idée consistant à désolidariser l'auteur de la rédaction ("...quand elle nous a proposé ça, on s'est demandé... lui dire "non" ou lui laisser faire ce qui lui semblait important"). Alors là, ça passe mal pour moi. D'une c'est terriblement infantilisant et cela fait malheureusement écho à ma première impression à la lecture du jeu mais surtout, surtout, j'aurai apprécié une attitude plus solidaire.
Sincèrement, votre cuisine interne, on s'en fout. Quand il y a un souci, je suis trouve décevant que le rédacteur en chef ne joue pas la carte du "bloc rédaction" en assumant, s'excusant, s'expliquant ou même insultant s'il veut (je m'en fous) quitte à revenir là dessus ensuite entre vous. Je sais pas, vous êtes une dizaine à tout pêter ? Une quinzaine ? Je trouve très étonnant d'isoler quelqu'un de la sorte.

Voila, mon impression à deux balles, ça ne me regarde qu'en tant que lecteur (et follower), pas plus (ni moins  ::): ) et c'était l'occasion de la partager et d'assurer Sonia (puisqu'il fallait qu'elle soit nommée) de ma solidarité, pour ce qu'elle vaut.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour marquer le coup fallait mettre une xbox one à gagner  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

J'ai l'impression que Mar_Lard s'intéresse à des magasines/sites uniquement lorsqu'il y a des trucs qui lui plaisent pas, et ça c'est assez déplorable. Elle est au courant que vous avez longtemps refusé de poster des photos de babes de salon au moins ? x)

----------


## Blowfin

Dites, vous pensez pas que ces tristes sires ont dépassé leur quart d'heure de gloire et que vous leur accordez une attention largement supérieure à la dose nécessaire ?
C'est bon, on les connait, ils vont aboyer dès que quelque chose dépasse (un sexe, si possible) ; c'est pas la peine de les alimenter ad vitam æternam.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bien joué sur ce coup.
> Faudra que j'essaie ça une prochaine fois.


L'autre, en l'occurrence, se nomme Walter.
http://www.cultcut.com/cuts/putain-de-nazi/

Mais je suis pas sûr d'avoir saisi.

---------- Post added at 19h35 ---------- Previous post was at 19h34 ----------




> J'ai l'impression que Mar_Lard s'intéresse à des magasines/sites uniquement lorsqu'il y a des trucs qui lui plaisent pas, et ça c'est assez déplorable. Elle est au courant que vous avez longtemps refusé de poster des photos de babes de salon au moins ? x)


Est-ce que vouloir retirer des images de seins d'un magazine pour contrer le sexisme, c'est comme vouloir retirer les images de personnes de couleur d'un magazine pour contrer le racisme ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais le problème c'est que si on commence à analyser les "détails" sans regarder ce qui les entoure,  on trouvera toujours moyen de trouver à redire, que ce soit du sexisme, du racisme ou de l'anti-btreonnisme ou autre je ne sais quoi qui pourrait prêter aux plaintes d'un quelconque "groupe" de personnes. 
Alors on ne dit plus rien, on ne fait plus rien, sous peine de risquer les foudres d'une bande d'imbéciles qui n'ont rien trouvés de mieux pour faire parler d'eux qu'un bon petit "scandale" médiatique ?
Non merci, ce monde je n'en veux pas.

----------


## BilliBalla

> Je sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai compris. Et là, vendredi soir brûlant, en slip devant un PC qui crache une chaleur digne des héroïnes de Beauty & the Geek, je me sens mieux. J'ai compris.
> 
> Et toi, lecteur de Canard PC, traître à la cause, suppôt du patriarcat, chantre de la moustache et du zizi, AS-TU COMPRIS ?


Putain mais c'est pas le même mec que celui dans la photo qui illustre le dossier sur les impostures dans le CPC HW 16?

----------


## Alab

> Est-ce que vouloir retirer des images de seins d'un magazine pour contrer le sexisme, c'est comme vouloir retirer les images de personnes de couleur d'un magazine pour contrer le racisme ?


Nan c'est pas ça, mais si la rédac été une bande de machos, ils passeraient leur temps à nous filer juste par plaisir (le leur et le notre) des photos de seins ou de 'babes' en rapport avec les jeux vidéo, or ce n'est pas le cas, c'est même le contraire, mis à part ce dernier cas.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ouais sauf que là c'est de l'humour. Ca ne vaut vraiment pas le coup de hurler au scandale. J'en peux plus, on ne peut plus rien dire rien faire.

Les marlard et autres n'ont rien d'autre à foutre et comme dit Blowfin faut les laisser dans leur coin.

----------


## Koma

> Ouais sauf que là c'est de l'humour. Ca ne vaut vraiment pas le coup de hurler au scandale. J'en peux plus, on ne peut plus rien dire rien faire.
> 
> Les marlard et autres n'ont rien d'autre à foutre et comme dit Blowfin faut les laisser dans leur coin.


Yep.

Sinon ma question, c'est en voyant son nom lié aux jeux de l'été mais pas dans le reste des colonnes du mag : qui est Sonia ? Une rédactrice ? Une pigiste ? Une lectrice ? La reum à Pipo ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon ma question, c'est en voyant son nom lié aux jeux de l'été mais pas dans le reste des colonnes du mag : qui est Sonia ? Une rédactrice ? Une pigiste ? Une lectrice ? La reum à Pipo ?


Secrétaire de Rédaction et corrige les fautes.
Mais pour le dernier numéro j'ai l'impression que vous l'avez fini à l'arrache, il manque plein de mots, d'autres sont en double... Ca m'a fait penser à mon rapport de stage pour le bac que j'ai tapé en une demi journée, j'avais même des fautes dans mes titres (qui prenaient une page complète fallait meubler).  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Sonia, c'est le travail de l'ombre, mais elle est là depuis un moment.

Y a pas mal de Couly strips où elle apparaissait.

----------


## Koma

Les SR sont toujours le travail de l'ombre, mais sans eux aucun mag n'existe. Merci à elle et aux autres, pour le mag et pour les jeux  ::): 

Merci de l'info les canards.

----------


## Anonyme871

> . J'en peux plus, on ne peut plus rien dire rien faire.


Comment ça ? Les pages ne sont pas parues ? CanardPC a été retiré des kiosques ? On est venu te braquer ton exemplaire chez toi ?

----------


## Nearo

Est-ce que quelqu'un se souvient du nom du logiciel qui permet de se faire une partie de jeu de rôle sur table "en ligne" ? Le logiciel permettait de gérer les lancés de dès, de dessiner des maps, il possédait un chat écrit/vocal...
Je crois que l'article date d'environ un an, mais je suis plus sûr.
Si quelqu'un s'en souvient, ça serait cool.  :;):

----------


## Izual

Rolistik.

----------


## kenshironeo

Une question qui intéresserait sans doute les joueurs consoles, est-ce que vous pourriez voir s'il y a moyen de réaliser une bidouille pour faire sauter la censure sur la version européenne de The Last of US?

Je sais que sur certains jeux il y avait moyen de le faire en changeant la langue, ou que d'autres manips existaient.

----------


## Flad

> Une question qui intéresserait sans doute les joueurs consoles, est-ce que vous pourriez voir s'il y a moyen de réaliser une bidouille pour faire sauter la censure sur la version européenne de The Last of US?
> 
> Je sais que sur certains jeux il y avait moyen de le faire en changeant la langue, ou que d'autres manips existaient.


 T'es dans la section "le magazine", ta question doit donc être en rapport avec le magazine.
Ta question serait plus à sa place dans le topic dédié au jeu.
Merci de respeter un minimum l'ordre qui règne sur le forum :smile:
_(le comité des usagers)_

----------


## kenshironeo

Ben je demandais s'ils pourraient pas en parler dans le magazine s'ils trouvaient,désolé si c'est hs^^

----------


## Nearo

> Rolistik.


Merci beaucoup !  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ben je demandais s'ils pourraient pas en parler dans le magazine s'ils trouvaient,désolé si c'est hs^^


Dans la mesure où c'est probablement illégal (modification du jeu tout ça) , non.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je sais pas si c'est véritablement illégal car dans certains jeux c'était faisable sans intervenir sur le programme, juste en changeant une option dans les menus du jeu. Et en plus c'est sur console donc modifier le programme serait très dur.

----------


## Koma

On s'en fout, c'est pour le multi  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Je faisais référence à ça : http://www.gamespot.com/news/naughty...tories-6412503

----------


## Koma

C'est bien ce que je dis  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

> Je sais pas si c'est véritablement illégal car dans certains jeux c'était faisable sans intervenir sur le programme, juste en changeant une option dans les menus du jeu. Et en plus c'est sur console donc modifier le programme serait très dur.


C'est le genre de truc qu'il est plus facile de trouver sur Google plutôt que de demander à une rédaction de publier ça dans le mag, puis d'acheter le magazine en question. Non ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Peut-être mais des fois que ce soit un truc pas évident à voir et qu'ils le trouvent en pianotant ou en explorant les fichiers ou autre on sait jamais.

Après c'est vrai qu'à l'heure d'internet il est probable que quelqu'un trouve la parade et publie sur Google, mais bon on sait jamais.

----------


## Koma

Ca dépend mais techniquement, si les fichiers dédiés ne sont pas sur le disque européen, t'es bon pour acheter un import (je sais même pas si la PS3 est zonée tiens).

Ca fait cher l'animation de headshot au peupon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est le genre de truc qu'il est plus facile de trouver sur Google plutôt que de demander à une rédaction de publier ça dans le mag, puis d'acheter le magazine en question. Non ?


Kenshi n'a pas le net, c'est pour ça qu'il demande plein de  trucs inutiles à ajouter dans le mag'.

----------


## Koma

C'est le puppet master qui cherche du magazine de qualitay quand il fait une sortie dans un de ses corps cyber pour jouer à la PS3, nuance  :Cigare:

----------


## kikoro

C'est possible d'avoir un article philosophique de notre bien aimée Kenshi dans un Canard Pc?

----------


## ducon

Quand il sera passé à Kenshiscan ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est possible d'avoir un article philosophique de notre bien aimée Kenshi dans un Canard Pc?


Non.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est possible d'avoir un article philosophique de notre bien aimée Kenshi dans un Canard Pc?


Il faudrait tout un numéro. Je propose un hors série.

----------


## Poon

Question fondamentale :

La Reum de Pipo ne serait-elle pas orthophoniste ?

Parce que vu ce qu'elle ramasse à chaque numéro, je me demande si elle ne cumule pas  :;): .

----------


## ducon

Louse : personne n’a vu mon double jeu de mots.  ::sad::

----------


## Bobbin

J'en ai un sur les deux, je crois. 

 ::(: 

(celui sur les mongoliens)

----------


## kenshironeo

A terme est-ce que la qualité de l'expérience des jeux sur téléphone ou tablette finira par être équivalente à celle des consoles tout court? Souvent pas mal de jeux sur phone semblent assez restreints dans leurs possibilités, est-ce qu'on peut réussir à proposer des expériences complexes qui dépasseront  la partie qu'on lance dans un train pour passer le temps?

----------


## ducon

> J'en ai un sur les deux, je crois.


Wabon, j’en ai fait un involontaire.

----------


## Blowfin

> A terme est-ce que la qualité de l'expérience des jeux sur téléphone ou tablette finira par être équivalente à celle des consoles tout court? Souvent pas mal de jeux sur phone semblent assez restreints dans leurs possibilités, est-ce qu'on peut réussir à proposer des expériences complexes qui dépasseront  la partie qu'on lance dans un train pour passer le temps?


42.

----------


## Bobbin

> Wabon, j’en ai fait un involontaire.


Bon ben explique maintenant.

Au moins de peur que quelqu'un rebondisse sur le message de kenshi.

----------


## ducon

Spoiler Alert! 



ronéo → scan
Gengis Kahn

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A terme est-ce que la qualité de l'expérience des jeux sur téléphone ou tablette finira par être équivalente à celle des consoles tout court? Souvent pas mal de jeux sur phone semblent assez restreints dans leurs possibilités, est-ce qu'on peut réussir à proposer des expériences complexes qui dépasseront  la partie qu'on lance dans un train pour passer le temps?


Non.
Parce que justement sur smartphone l'objectif c'est de proposer des trucs qu'on lance "pour passer le temps", pas pour se faire un Rpg de 60H.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> A terme est-ce que la qualité de l'expérience des jeux sur téléphone ou tablette finira par être équivalente à celle des consoles tout court? Souvent pas mal de jeux sur phone semblent assez restreints dans leurs possibilités, est-ce qu'on peut réussir à proposer des expériences complexes qui dépasseront  la partie qu'on lance dans un train pour passer le temps?


La solution "lire un livre dans le train" permet d'éviter tout désagrément.

----------


## kenshironeo

Tout à fait Cacao mais je me demandais si on ne pouvait pas avoir plus d'ambition sur ce support, et à moment donné on disait à qui voulait l'entendre que les jeux sur tablettes tueraient les consoles, à mon sens pour que ça arrive il faudrait vraiment que les tablettes/phones proposent tous les types de jeu.

----------


## Bobbin

> [...]


ronéo, nom féminin
Sens  Système de reproduction de textes par stencils. (Nom déposé) [Imprimerie]. 

Forcément s'il faut de la culture  ::'(: 




> je me demandais si


Il est là le problème.

----------


## ducon

> Forcément s'il faut être vieux


Corrigé.

----------


## Crealkiller

N'empêche que l'arrivé de Kenshi à réussi à complètement et immédiatement clore le débat! GG!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca clash sur Twitter  :Cigare: 

https://twitter.com/JulienChieze/sta...30041788018688

Mar_Lard, Chièze...Vous savez choisir vos ennemis  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

Pas moyen, je comprends jamais rien aux "twits". J'ai l'impression d'entendre qu'une phrase sur deux d'une conversation qui ne me regarde pas.

----------


## Bah

On est trop vieux mon pauvre FanDeBouvard. ICQ c'était bien mieux !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais c'est vrai que c'est un peu obscur. En fait ça part à la base d'un screen instagram de Chièze sur les mesures d'audience de site  effectuées par Alexia, qui montrent GB au-dessus Gk en terme d'audience. . Mesures que remet en cause Ivan.

Petit tacle de GK au passage 

https://twitter.com/Gamekult/status/365485449550110721

Y'a pas à dire, il va être habillé pour l'année le père jc.


Sinon ouais ça reste bordélique Twitter.
On demande à Kenshi de créer un topic médiateur sur Cpc pour que les intervenants s'expriment ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Je suis bien incapable aussi de suivre quoique ce soit sur Twitter. Les conversations semblent partir de tous côtés, selon qui y participe. On se retrouve à devoir chercher des réponses on ne sait où et pour parfaire le tout, il y a toujours un mec ou deux pour venir mettre son grain de sable alors qu'il n'a rien à voir avec le sujet. Bref, c'est une belle merde.
J'imagine que certains "clients" facilitent un peu la lecture.

----------


## Teto

Ouais, un client qui réordonne le tout en arbre ce serait bien, pour connaître quel tweet fait suite à tel tweet. Cela permettrait de remonter facilement à la racine et d'avoir toutes les réponses en // afin de bien voir qui répond à qui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah là en l'occurrence c'est une seule et unique "conversation".

----------


## Antigonos

Je viens de relire l'article d'Ackboo (avant dernier CPC Hard) concernant la délocalisation de son pc pour s'épargner toutes ces infâmes nuisances sonores car j'envisage de faire la même chose. Seul souci: contrairement à Ackboo, j'utilise en plus un casque connecté à une "vraie" carte son et j'ai lu que la qualité du signal s'écroule rapidement avec la distance donc hors de question d'utiliser une simple rallonge.

En fouinant un peu, j'ai repéré cet accessoire de Lindy qui convertit le signal audio pour le transporter sur un simple câble réseau CAT5. Vu le prix du gadget, j'aimerai savoir si je dois m'attendre à subir encore des pertes de qualité audio et si oui, s'il existe des alternatives plus efficaces.

----------


## Teto

Va plutôt dans la section Hardware, y'a des topics sur le sujet du son.

----------


## Perlooz

> Pas moyen, je comprends jamais rien aux "twits". J'ai l'impression d'entendre qu'une phrase sur deux d'une conversation qui ne me regarde pas.


Ah toi aussi, j'avais l'impression d'être le seul à rien comprendre et trouver ça tout naze.

J'ai plus que l'impression que twitter ça sert juste à balancer un seul message et qu'un maximum de gens le lise sans répondre, de l'internet passif quoi, comme la télé en fait(on veut bien que vous regardiez, mais vous fermez bien vos mouilles), tout ça pour savoir que machin aime les ballades en vélo et qu'il aime pas l'abandon des bébés phoques ou alors qu'il clash truc parce qu'il à un gros nez et que c'est pour ça que mon DVD va tout déchiraÿ(N'oubliez pas le 28 dans les bacs mes meilleurs potos chéries de l'internet...).

----------


## Albi33

> Ah toi aussi, j'avais l'impression d'être le seul à rien comprendre et trouver ça tout naze.
> 
> J'ai plus que l'impression que twitter ça sert juste à balancer un seul message et qu'un maximum de gens le lise sans répondre, de l'internet passif quoi, comme la télé en fait(on veut bien que vous regardiez, mais vous fermez bien vos mouilles), tout ça pour savoir que machin aime les ballades en vélo et qu'il aime pas l'abandon des bébés phoques ou alors qu'il clash truc parce qu'il à un gros nez et que c'est pour ça que mon DVD va tout déchiraÿ(N'oubliez pas le 28 dans les bacs mes meilleurs potos chéries de l'internet...).


C'est plutôt l'inverse hein. C'est pas très ergonomique au premier abord mais avec un peu de temps on s'y fait (j'utilise pas twitter mais il m'arrive d'y suivre quelques conversations) et tout l'intérêt du truc est justement de faciliter les échanges entre différentes parties, c'est juste du point de vue externe et lorsqu'on arrive tard par rapport au début de la discussion que c'est un peu chiant à lire.

----------


## DeadFish

Ce traître de Pipo chez Usul... Je compte sur Boulon et Casque Noir pour lui infliger une correction à la hauteur de son effronterie.

----------


## Chan

Il a déjà été déshonoré, ils lui ont coupé les cheveux.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Il a déjà été déshonoré, ils lui ont coupé les cheveux.


Comme à la Libération ?  ::o:

----------


## Sannom

Pipo est une dame?

----------


## Hal neuf mules

> Ce traître de Pipo chez Usul... Je compte sur Boulon et Casque Noir pour lui infliger une correction à la hauteur de son effronterie.


j'me disais aussi... un type de canard pc chez Usul!!!!!!!!! En même temps Usul ça va, ça aurai pu être je sais pas moi, un plateau télé avec Drucker pour tenter de parler de 'la menace terrible qui pése sur notre jeunesse'....

----------


## Blackogg

> 'la menace terrible qui pése sur notre jeunesse'....


Pipo n'en est pas encore à faire la promotion de son autobiographie sur les plateaux tv.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je crois que vous en aviez déjà parlé avant mais je ne sais plus où, combien prélève steam sur les jeux vendus par les indépendants et combien prélève en comparaison le humble store, vu que beaucoup de devs semblent y recourir?

----------


## Blowfin

Steam c'est 30%, Humble 5%.

----------


## Albi33

Humble tu peux définir le montant que tu donnes je crois non?

----------


## Blowfin

Pour les Bundle, oui. Mais il y a aussi le Humble Store qui permet aux indé de vendre directement leurs jeux.

----------


## kenshironeo

Donc les indes sont largement gagnants sur le humble store, je ne regrette pas d'avoir pris papers please par là(légèrement moins cher aussi, le prix étant en dollars)

Une petite question sur xplane 10, j'ai lu la review de fond en comble mais je me demande , dans le fond, est-ce qu'un simulateur de vol on peut appeler ça un jeu?

Il ya ussi quelque chose que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi d'après ce que vous écrivez les add-ons  ou tout ce qui est proposé en contenu payant pour flight simulator ou  xplane 10 restent si chers.

De nos jours on peut avoir un jeu AAA et toutes ses extensions en Goty au bout d'un ou deux ans pour moins de dix euros, alors pourquoi c'est aussi cher malgré le temps et comment peuvent survivre les dévs, auprès d'entreprises spécialisées?

Enfin il me semble avoir lu que la surface du jeu était très grande(des dizaines voire centaines de km il me semble) alors pourquoi même les MMO ou les gta like ne proposent pas autant?

----------


## Bah

> Donc les indes sont largement gagnants sur le humble store, je ne regrette pas d'avoir pris papers please par là(légèrement moins cher aussi, le prix étant en dollars)
> 
> Une petite question sur xplane 10, j'ai lu la review de fond en comble mais je me demande , dans le fond, est-ce qu'un simulateur de vol on peut appeler ça un jeu?
> 
> Il ya ussi quelque chose que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi d'après ce que vous écrivez les add-ons  ou tout ce qui est proposé en contenu payant pour flight simulator ou  xplane 10 restent si chers.
> 
> De nos jours on peut avoir un jeu AAA et toutes ses extensions en Goty au bout d'un ou deux ans pour moins de dix euros, alors pourquoi c'est aussi cher malgré le temps et comment peuvent survivre les dévs, auprès d'entreprises spécialisées?
> 
> Enfin il me semble avoir lu que la surface du jeu était très grande(des dizaines voire centaines de km il me semble) alors pourquoi même les MMO ou les gta like ne proposent pas autant?


Ce qui est génial c'est que si tu réfléchis 5 minutes, tu peux répondre par toi même à tes deux dernières questions. Enfin, tu pourrais le faire si tu étais vrai.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais je ne connais pas le secteur des jeux d'aviation et en terme d'espace disque, il était indiqué que xplane 10 prenait environ 50 go, alors que gta 4 par exemple doit bien en prendre dans les 20 je crois.

Après je sais pas si xplane 10 ou flight simulator sont réputés au point de servir à des gens qui apprennent à piloter

----------


## Bah

> Non mais je ne connais pas le secteur des jeux d'aviation et en terme d'espace disque, il était indiqué que xplane 10 prenait environ 50 go, alors que gta 4 par exemple doit bien en prendre dans les 20 je crois.
> 
> Après je sais pas si xplane 10 ou flight simulator sont réputés au point de servir à des gens qui apprennent à piloter


Je vais faire comme si tu existais. Tu te demandes donc pourquoi un jeu à très large public (AAA), rentabilisé à priori assez rapidement et qui va plus souvent qu'à son tour avoir droit à une suite assez vite (cycle de vie du produit très court), peut se retrouver à pas cher après 1 année et pourquoi un jeu à public restreint (simu de vol ultra réaliste), qui va probablement peiner à être rentable et sera amélioré sur des années (cycle de vie très long) ne se retrouve pas à pas cher 1 an après ? Y'a besoin de te mâcher une réponse ou ça commence à tilter ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire mais justement baisser le prix aurait peut-être pour effet d'attirer plus de gens et rapporterait peut-être plus au final.

5,17 millions de vente en 17 ans d'existence c'est pas mal ok  pour un jeu de niche, mais même à un prix élevé j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit très rentable.

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que ça tu conçois que les choses aient une vraie valeur ?

Non, mais, une vraie. Ça coûte "tant" à faire, donc on le vend "tant" et on a un public de passionnés fidèles qui ont compris que c'est "tant".

On tend à l'oublier, mais les choses ont une valeur.

----------


## kenshironeo

A vrai dire je ne connais pas le coût d'un jeu de simulation par rapport à un titre grand public, je ne sais donc pas si flight simulator a coûté plus cher que le dernier tomb raider par exemple.

Les choses ont une valeur oui, mais normalement elle est déterminée par le marché, après oui il ya la valeur sentimentale qui est toujour smise en avant pour les loisirs de niche, ça donne un côté affectif.
Mais un jeu c'est comme une voiture à l'argus normalement au fil des années ça baisse, tout comme les lecteurs dvd qui étaient chers à leur sortie sont maintenant trouvables à moins de 100 euros.

Tout est régi par la loi du marché, même la notion de valeur des choses qui existe mais est elle aussi devenu un argument marketting parmi des centaines.

Après il faudrait savoir si flight simulation  demande plus de travails qu'un jeu grand public en nombre d'heures de développement,, de support,etc pour savoir si sa valer intrinsèque est vraiment supérieure à celle d'un autre jeu.

----------


## Genchou

Faire la comparaison jeu-vidéo/voiture, c'est avouer avoir tort et/ou ne pas savoir de quoi on parle.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Faire la comparaison jeu-vidéo/voiture, c'est avouer avoir tort et/ou ne pas savoir de quoi on parle.


Tu es en train de découvrir le phénomène-troll Kenshironeo ou quoi ? :D

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai pas mon dernier CPC, le prochain numéro sort quand ? J'ai mémoire du 20, mais j'en suis pas convaincu.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le 3 septembre.

Spécial Gamescom. en Allemagne.

----------


## Zepolak

> Les choses ont une valeur oui, mais normalement elle est déterminée par le marché


Non. Le marché peut au mieux déterminer leur prix. Pas leur valeur, ni leur coût d'ailleurs.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Le 3 septembre.
> 
> Spécial Gamescom. en Allemagne.


Héé, bientôt les 10 ans de CPC ! J'espère un numéro spécial de 666 pages pour l'occasion !

----------


## DeadFish

Avec un article de tous les grattes-papier passés dans le canard. :revival:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Avec un article de tous les grattes-papier passés dans le canard. :revival:


"Mais que sont ils devenus ?"

----------


## Chocolouf

Faudrait plutôt que ce soit l'équipe du début qui prépare le canards pour ce numéro, ce serait pas mal.  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

> Enfin il me semble avoir lu que la surface du jeu était très grande(des dizaines voire centaines de km il me semble) alors pourquoi même les MMO ou les gta like ne proposent pas autant?


 Sur XPlane c'est facile : t'as tout le globe terrestre. 
Mais faux pas rêver, on est loin, loin de la variété d'un MMO. Tu prends la France, c'est un peu partout les mêmes textures vertes et marron, un peu de gris sur les villes. Dans ce genre-là : 


Sans vouloir dire de bétises, j'y connais rien, il me semble que c'est fait à partir d'images satellites. Avec quelques ajouts de bâtiments en relief là où il y a des villes. Je ne pense pas que les devs se soient fait chier à modéliser tous les continents. 
Mais comme tu vois, un MMO là dedans, ça serait chiant comme la mort. Des milliers de kilomètres aux textures ressemblantes... à pleurer d'ennui. Et dans un jeu d'avion, on s'intéresse d'abord au comportement du coucou, au vol, à la machinerie. Le décors, c'est un truc lointain, on s'en tape un peu si les maisons sont des cubes identiques ou s'ils ont modélisés précisément les cadres des fenêtres. 
Dans un MMO (ou n'importe quel autre jeu), on est au niveau du sol, le décors importe plus. 
Enfin, et sans méchanceté, je ne sais pas pourquoi je t'explique tout ça, ça me semble tellement évident que tu devrais arriver aux mêmes réponses en réfléchissant 3mn à chacune de tes questions. 



Après pour XPlane, comme expliqué dans l'article, y'a des amateurs (et des pros) qui s'amusent à modéliser fidèlement des coins, régions ou aérodromes. T'as par exemple la carte de la Réunion et ses 6 Go à télécharger, mais c'est quand même 'achement plus beau. Mais là, forcément, y'a des gens qui se sont fait chier à mettre des images satellites HD, modéliser précisément montages et bâtiments... ça prends du temps et si ça va pour une zone limitée, c'est sans doute pas à la portée du studio de refaire précisément tout le globe.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est vrai que dans un simulateur on n'a pas à  implanter de quêtes , d'interactions,etc.
Donc si par exemple avec l'avion on fait un piqué pour voir de près les maisons on ne verra pas des maisons forcément très détaillées par exemple.
Cela reste quand même un rêve de réussir à concevoir un jeu qui aurait l'équivalent de la taille du globe terrestre avec des quêtes construites et tout ça.(et desportails pour voyager aussi pour rendre le truc moins chiant)

----------


## alegria unknown

Kahn  ::P:

----------


## Chocolouf

> un jeu qui aurait l'équivalent de la taille du globe terrestre [...](et desportails pour voyager aussi pour rendre le truc moins chiant)


Ils servent à quoi tes portails si les devs se sont cassés le cul à modéliser une surface de jeu de la taille de la Terre ?

----------


## ducon

Ben, à changer de planète ?

----------


## Chocolouf

Je pense pas que les portails dont il parlait servent à changer de planètes, ou alors tu lis dans ses pensées et là chapeau.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mail de kenshironeo:

----------


## kenshironeo

Et bien on pourrait se dire, aujourd'hui je vais parcourir 50 kilomètres dans telle zone puis qu'en j'en aurais assez, je prendrai un tp vers une zone située à 200 km plus loin pour y vivre un autre type d'aventure. Et ça pourrait donner lieu à des batailles épiques sur une très grande surface entre des factions réparties aux quatres coins du globe.

En pvp ça pourrait donner des situations intéressantes, un joueur en attaque un autre puis une fois le combat terminé part se cacher très loin, il y aurait un potentiel pour du pvp type "attrapez tel joueur qui transporte les documents, surveillez les portails,etc..."

----------


## Anton

_- Question de Monsieur Kenshi, de Roneo : est-ce que le schmiblick peut être une question ?
- Non monsieur à quoi pensez-vous ?
- A une réponse._

----------


## Chocolouf

En fait Kenshi est une expérience extra-terrestre en vue de faire évoluer l'Humanité, c'est pour ça qu'on n'arrive pas à le comprendre, il pense à un degré tellement supérieur que ce qu'il nous raconte semble aussi confus.

Nous : 
Kenshi :

----------


## Izual

Si tu ne comprends pas ses posts, tu as du souci à te faire...

----------


## Chocolouf

C'est une blague...  :tired:

----------


## Frite

> Et bien on pourrait se dire, aujourd'hui je vais parcourir 50 kilomètres dans telle zone puis qu'en j'en aurais assez, je prendrai un tp vers une zone située à 200 km plus loin pour y vivre un autre type d'aventure. Et ça pourrait donner lieu à des batailles épiques sur une très grande surface entre des factions réparties aux quatres coins du globe.
> 
> En pvp ça pourrait donner des situations intéressantes, un joueur en attaque un autre puis une fois le combat terminé part se cacher très loin, il y aurait un potentiel pour du pvp type "attrapez tel joueur qui transporte les documents, surveillez les portails,etc..."


Une simple question : Tu parles toujours de Flight Simulator et XPlane, là ?

----------


## Nacodaco

Les questions de Kenshironeo auxquelles vous ne répondez pas si vous voulez

----------


## chtiungdor

Les affabulations de Kenshironeo auxquelles vous participez, si vous voulez.

----------


## Mastaba

> Ils servent à quoi tes portails si les devs se sont cassés le cul à modéliser une surface de jeu de la taille de la Terre ?


C'est l'inverse non?

----------


## Oldnoobie

Quand tu penses que dans les MMO, le premier souci du joueur c'est de choper une monture (volante, chaque fois que c'est possible) histoire de tracer au-dessus du décor pour aller plus vite de A à B....

---------- Post added at 10h26 ---------- Previous post was at 10h24 ----------




> Et bien on pourrait se dire, aujourd'hui je vais parcourir 50 kilomètres dans telle zone puis qu'en j'en aurais assez


, soit après 5h de jeu à marcher tout droit (en prenant un perso qui court à 10 km/h de moyenne et sans jamais se reposer, pour hypothèse)

---------- Post added at 10h27 ---------- Previous post was at 10h26 ----------




> je prendrai un tp vers une zone située à 200 km plus loin pour y vivre un autre type d'aventure


Un simulateur de Rémi Sans Famille, en somme, sponsorisé par le Guide du Routard et Scouts de France. Seems Legit...  ::|: 

---------- Post added at 10h29 ---------- Previous post was at 10h27 ----------




> En pvp ça pourrait donner des situations intéressantes, un joueur en attaque un autre puis une fois le combat terminé part se cacher très loin, il y aurait un potentiel pour du pvp type "attrapez tel joueur qui transporte les documents, surveillez les portails,etc..."


PVP + se cacher + transport de documents + portails... Team Fortress 2 ?

----------


## Zepolak

Ce renommage de topic entérine décidément un état de fait. Je crois que c'est l'heure de se désabonner du topac.

----------


## Izual

Oui, que fait la modération ?

----------


## chtiungdor

> Ce renommage de topic entérine décidément un état de fait. Je crois que c'est l'heure de se désabonner du topac.


Franchement le mieux ne serait-il pas de créer un autre topic ouvert à tous et de laisser celui-là pour Kenshironeo ?  ::O:

----------


## kenshironeo

Désolé vu qu'il n'y a pas non plus un afflux massif de questions de la part des membres je pensais pas que ça dérangerait(moins de dix questions par semaine )

----------


## Nacodaco

> (moins de dix questions par semaine )


Hop, petit troll gratuit  :Cigare:  Je crois que ce type à la classe en fait. J'ai l'impression qu'il se moque constamment de la tronche des modérateurs.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ouay C tro 1 rebelz.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Hop, petit troll gratuit  Je crois que ce type à la classe en fait. J'ai l'impression qu'il se moque constamment de la tronche des modérateurs.


Il agit partout de la même manière là où il passe. D'habitude il cherche à se mettre un modérateur/admin dans la poche histoire d'avoir une sorte de "protection" et qu'on ne puisse pas l'accuser de troll.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Oui, que fait la modération ?


 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Traum

Elle se désabonne du topic.

----------


## Izual

> 


Je me doutais que toi au moins tu saisirais.

----------


## Perlooz

> Ce renommage de topic entérine décidément un état de fait. Je crois que c'est l'heure de se désabonner du topac.


Vous avez que ce que vous méritez, après avoir viré les mecs (vraiment) drôles et impertinents et garder des énergumènes au QI de poisson rouge et des gamins, c'est sûr qu'avec eux au moins la modération peut passer pour des êtres supérieurs et ne se fait pas ridiculiser...

----------


## Wingi

Je te sens aigri !

----------


## Perlooz

Point du tout.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Point du tout.


Haie grise alors?

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous avez que ce que vous méritez, après avoir viré les mecs (vraiment) drôles et impertinents et garder des énergumènes au QI de poisson rouge et des gamins, c'est sûr qu'avec eux au moins la modération peut passer pour des êtres supérieurs et ne se fait pas ridiculiser...


Oui mais vois-tu, on n'est pas là pour faire la police de la pensée. Les mecs drôles et impertinents en question n'ont qu'à ne pas être insultants ou aggressifs et on nagera dans le bonheur intellectuel.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Je te sens aigri !


 Moi je le sens très réaliste et juste dans son analyse. ::o:

----------


## Izual

> Vous avez que ce que vous méritez, après avoir viré les mecs (vraiment) drôles et impertinents et garder des énergumènes au QI de poisson rouge et des gamins, c'est sûr qu'avec eux au moins la modération peut passer pour des êtres supérieurs et ne se fait pas ridiculiser...


Garder les connards et virer les gens un peu jeunes, mais Perlooz, c'est un vrai programme ce que tu as là ! Vite, vite, la révolution perloozienne !

----------


## SuperLowl

> Garder les connards et virer les gens un peu jeunes, mais Perlooz, c'est un vrai programme ce que tu as là ! Vite, vite, la révolution perloozienne !


Tu peux être jeune et ne pas être obligé de faire un post à chacune de tes pensées. Pour le reste, je suis d'accord. Mais là, déjà que la rédac' ne répondait pas souvent aux questions, avec Kenshi ca doit faire 10 pages sans un seul post sérieux de leur part. Il est gentil, parfois drôle, toujours très naïf mais un peu lassant à force.

----------


## kenshironeo

Vu qu'il y avait peu de gens qui posaient des questions je n'y voyais pas d'inconvénient, d'où l'exemple des dix questions par semaines, je ne pense pas que ça représente pour eux une surcharge de travail, et puis ils sont en vacances en ce moment.

Dans les magazines hebdomadaires où il y a un courrier des lecteurs on trouve en général 3 ou 4 questions publiées(et certains reçoivent sans doute des dizaines voire centaines de lettres de questions), et puis sur un secteur comme le jeu vidéo où il ya constamment es nouveautés, il  peut y avoir de nombreuses questions.

En plus le titre de base est très large, les questions ne sont pas forcément limitées au contenu du magazine du mois et donc les questions qu'on peut poser peuvent très bien porter tant sur le dernier numéro que sur une info publiée hier ou aujourd'hui donc si on a un certain nombre d'interrogations, difficile de se "rationner".

----------


## Chan

La gourmandise est un vilain défaut.
En plus ça fait grossir du cul pour certain(es).

Oui j'avais envie de le dire, ici.

----------


## gros_bidule

ASV général ! Allez les filles !

----------


## Qiou87

> Tu peux être jeune et ne pas être obligé de faire un post à chacune de tes pensées.


Y'a comme une erreur sur la personne ; kenshi est pas vieux, mais il est loin d'être "jeune" dans le sens entendu ici (Kévin, 14 ans). Il me semble même qu'il est plus vieux que moi.  ::cry:: 

Sinon je propose qu'on offre à kenshi une "magic 8 ball" qui répondra à toutes ses questions sans qu'il ait besoin de se rationner. Comme ça le reste du lectorat aura une toute petite chance d'ouvrir sa bouche sans être noyé sous un torrent de paroles sans fin. :auto-censure:

----------


## SuperLowl

Je répondais au post d'Izual en fait, qui parlait de virer les "jeunes" (sous-entendu Kenshi) et de garder les vieux cons (sous-entendu des gens que je ne connais pas mais qui ne sont plus là... RIP ?  ::ninja::  ).

Mais donc Kenshi ne serait pas un jeune adolescent en manque de relations sociales ? Source ?

----------


## Nacodaco

Le problème est.... *ici*.




> je n'y voyais pas d'inconvénient.


Pourtant c'est pas compliqué :
- Penses-tu que toutes tes questions étaient utiles ? (ne serait-ce qu'un peu)
- La rédaction a t-elle déjà répondue à une de tes questions ?

Si vous avez moins de deux oui, soyez maudit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

En ce qui me concerne je ne remercie pas celui qui a inventé kenshitruc.

----------


## Norochj

Le plus simple finalement est de créer un nouveau topic "Les questions auxquelles la rédaction répondra si elle veut ?" et de laisser Kenshinero poser ses questions monologues dans son topic.

----------


## chtiungdor

Je suis pour aussi.

----------


## Mych

Il est pas méchant pourtant!

Il exprime ses idées, certes qui peuvent être étouffante, agaçante, énervante, mais il a quand même le droit de les exprimer. Liberté d'expression, toussa  ::P: 

Surtout que c'est bien écrit et qu'il n'y a pas d'injures ou de comportement indécent!

Patappé c'est que mon avis  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous avez que ce que vous méritez, après avoir viré les mecs (vraiment) drôles et impertinents et garder des énergumènes au QI de poisson rouge et des gamins, c'est sûr qu'avec eux au moins la modération peut passer pour des êtres supérieurs et ne se fait pas ridiculiser...


Tu connais Dunning et Kruger?

----------


## Anonyme871

Vous êtes censés répondre aux questions, pas en poser.

----------


## Baron

> Il me semble même qu'il est plus vieux que moi.


Ah quand même  ::O:

----------


## kikoro

1- Vous avez pas d'humours.
2-Vous tournez en rond pour une futilité.
3-Bisous.:smile:

----------


## Perlooz

> Tu connais Dunning et Kruger?


Malheureusement, mais mon ego l'oublie très vite, heureusement.

----------


## Wobak

> 1- Vous avez pas d'humours.
> 2-Vous tournez en rond pour une futilité.
> 3-Bisous.:smile:


Dixit le mec qu'a une tique qui lui mange les... 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Dixit le mec qu'a une tique qui lui mange les...


Une tique ça ne mange pas, ça suce.

 ::ninja::  aussi.

----------


## keulz

> Vous avez que ce que vous méritez, après avoir viré les mecs (vraiment) drôles et impertinents et garder des énergumènes au QI de poisson rouge et des gamins, c'est sûr qu'avec eux au moins la modération peut passer pour des êtres supérieurs et ne se fait pas ridiculiser...


 Je trouve ce message pas très intelligent, mais en plus venant de toi, je trouve ça carrément ironique.
Du coup, tu fais au moins preuve de cette qualité, la capacité à l'auto-dérision.



> Il me semble même qu'il est plus vieux que moi.


 Euh non. De mémoire il a 25, donc il n'y a que grosnours qui soit plus jeune que lui.

----------


## kenshironeo

Petite question qui m'est venu à l'esprit suite à l'annonce d'un jeu dont le trailer ne comportait qu'une cinématique.

D'ici combien d'années peut-on espérer avoir une expérience in game avec la même qualité graphique que les meilleures cinématiques en pré-rendu actuelles? Est-ce que c'est faisable, est-ce qu'il ya des studios qui vont essayer?

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Ah ah non.
Déjà parce que dans les cinématiques que tu vois la preprod est énorme (les perso comporte beaucoup plus de polys que dans un jeu ce qui prends du temps). Ah et ce n'est que les perso qui sont la partie émergée de l'iceberg pour les FX notamment avec tout ce que ça comporte de simulation de fluide qui sont très lourde (généralement 1 go/ image que tu vois).
Ensuite parce que dans un short en cgi que tu vois, chaque image a pris au final plusieurs heures a être calculée.
Donc d'ici 10 ans quand on rigolera des peta octets et de nos bêtes écrans 3D 4K et des ordis de la Nasa de l'époque.

Voilà mon avis d'illuminé a 1h30 du mat' .

----------


## kenshironeo

Pas pour demain alors, il faudra donc que je patiente^^

----------


## keulz

> Petite question qui m'est venu à l'esprit suite à l'annonce d'un jeu dont le trailer ne comportait qu'une cinématique.
> 
> D'ici combien d'années peut-on espérer avoir une expérience in game avec la même qualité graphique que les meilleures cinématiques en pré-rendu actuelles? Est-ce que c'est faisable, est-ce qu'il ya des studios qui vont essayer?


Tu poses ici toutes les questions qui te passent par l'esprit ?

----------


## Chapaf

Nan des fois il fait aussi des topics  :^_^:

----------


## SuperLowl

Question à la rédac' : pourquoi Kenshi n'a pas encore un sous-titre rien qu'à lui qui montrerait sa... différence ?

----------


## Izual

Kenshi, il faudrait faire un truc, vraiment, c'est que tu ne poses qu'une seule question entre chaque réponse d'un membre de la rédac sur ce topic.

----------


## Bah

Parce que vous pensez encore que les réponses l'intéressent le moins du monde ?

----------


## dalgwen

Entre les mecs qui dissertent 15 messages sur chaque message de kenshironeo et icelui, mon choix est vite fait. S'il vous plait, stop.

----------


## Euklif

> Entre les mecs qui dissertent 15 messages sur chaque message de kenshironeo et icelui, mon choix est vite fait. S'il vous plait, stop.


Oui et non. Quand je vois qu'on a muselé des gens comme le sage pour du simple roleplay, ou du poireau pour ses trolls de qualitay, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment Kenshi peut passer à travers les mailles du filet. Et pour ceux qui connaissent pas, on est pas dans le cadre de gens qui étaient vulgaire ou irrespectueux comme un modo y a fait référence plus tôt (normal vu qu'il pensait à autre chose ^^).

----------


## chtiungdor

> Oui et non. Quand je vois qu'on a muselé des gens comme le sage pour du simple roleplay, ou du poireau pour ses trolls de qualitay, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment Kenshi peut passer à travers les mailles du filet. Et pour ceux qui connaissent pas, on est pas dans le cadre de gens qui étaient vulgaire ou irrespectueux comme un modo y a fait référence plus tôt (normal vu qu'il pensait à autre chose ^^).


J'ai déjà eu affaire à notre grand ami Kenshi ailleurs, et inévitablement une grosse partie de la communauté ne le supportait pas non plus ; coïncidence ?

----------


## bigoud1

> Parce que vous pensez encore que les réponses l'intéressent le moins du monde ?


Ah enfin quelqu'un qui remarque ça.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Ah enfin quelqu'un qui remarque ça.


 Tout ce qui lui plaît c'est faire parler de lui, capter l'attention, c'est comme ça qu'il agit habituellement. Et après il recherche la reconnaissance.

----------


## alegria unknown

> Oui et non. Quand je vois qu'on a muselé des gens comme le sage pour du simple roleplay, ou du poireau pour ses trolls de qualitay, j'ai du mal à comprendre comment Kenshi peut passer à travers les mailles du filet. Et pour ceux qui connaissent pas, on est pas dans le cadre de gens qui étaient vulgaire ou irrespectueux comme un modo y a fait référence plus tôt (normal vu qu'il pensait à autre chose ^^).


Je continue à penser que c'est un compte crée par la rédac' malgré le déni de Boulon (il s'est exclu du truc mais n'a pas nié l'implication d'autres rédacteurs). OU un compte crée par quelques "ninjas" du fofo... Même son blog sent le fake.

D'ailleurs quelqu'un le connais vraiment dans le vraie vie ce gars ?

Cela dit je suis un (très) gros parano donc bon, je me fais peut-être des films.  :Emo: 

EDIT: Et une fois je l'ai vu grisé/banni mais ça fait parti du complot ! Ah ah !

----------


## Mordenkainen

Vous l'ignorez, c'est simple non?

----------


## SuperLowl

Pas si simple non.
Il commence même à venir créer des topics dans la partie Hardware. C'est pour dire.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est un sujet conçu pour poser des questions, je reconnais que j'en ai beaucoup posés, mais à côté de ça, je voyais que le topic n'avait pas non plus masses questions et je me disais qu'il n'y avait pas de file d'attente ou de concurrence, alors je posais les questions parce que je profitais du fait qu'il y avait peu d'activité sur le sujet et que donc ça frustrerait personne.

----------


## Frypolar



----------


## vectra

> Kenshi c'est un #bonhomme, s'tout.


+1

----------


## Izual

C'est quoi le site ?

----------


## bigoud1

> C'est quoi le site ?


Be curious.
Vu que ta boite est pleine  ::(:   ::P:

----------


## chtiungdor

> Je continue à penser que c'est un compte crée par la rédac' malgré le déni de Boulon (il s'est exclu du truc mais n'a pas nié l'implication d'autres rédacteurs). OU un compte crée par quelques "ninjas" du fofo... Même son blog sent le fake.


Pas possible, je l'ai vu ailleurs dans un RPG sur navigateur donc à moins que la rédac' ait prévu leur coup depuis longtemps...  ::O:

----------


## Mych

Il fait rien de méchant, il discute juste. Au mieux vous l'écoutez et répondez, au pire vous pensez que c'est un troll et http://www.web-social.fr/wp-content/...2/06/troll.jpg

^^

----------


## keulz

> J'ai déjà eu affaire à notre grand ami Kenshi ailleurs, et inévitablement une grosse partie de la communauté ne le supportait pas non plus ; coïncidence ?


Il me fait un peu penser à cowboy, du coup...  ::mellow::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ah enfin quelqu'un qui remarque ça.


Ca fait longtemps que je dis qu'il s'agit d'un bot, d'une expérience sournoise.

----------


## Dis Camion

> C'est un sujet conçu pour poser des questions, je reconnais que j'en ai beaucoup posés, mais à côté de ça, je voyais que le topic n'avait pas non plus masses questions et je me disais qu'il n'y avait pas de file d'attente ou de concurrence, alors je posais les questions parce que je profitais du fait qu'il y avait peu d'activité sur le sujet et que donc ça frustrerait personne.


T'as raison.

----------


## Non_Identifie

> C'est un sujet conçu pour poser des questions, je reconnais que j'en ai beaucoup posés, mais à côté de ça, je voyais que le topic n'avait pas non plus masses questions et je me disais qu'il n'y avait pas de file d'attente ou de concurrence, alors je posais les questions parce que je profitais du fait qu'il y avait peu d'activité sur le sujet et que donc ça frustrerait personne.


Mais si justement. Avant, il y avait d'après tes calculs moins de 10 questions par semaine. Beaucoup d'entre elles étaient plus pertinentes que celles dont tu nous abreuves, notamment parce qu'elles étaient des questions posées par des lecteurs du magazine aux gens qui l'écrivent. Il y avait des chances d'avoir une réponse, et quand le sujet remontait c'était avec curiosité qu'on se mettait à jour.

Un sujet qui ne rassemble pas 10 participations quotidiennes n'est pas forcément raté. À l'inverse aujourd'hui, celui ci est devenu une plaisanterie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon allez on arrête avec Kenshi.
Vous cliquez sur son pseudo, vous cliquez sur "aller voir mon site".
Si après ça y'en a encore pour croire que ce n'est pas un "fake/troll"...

Reste la possibilité que le site en lien ne soit pas le sien, mais bon...

Exemple:




> CPC agissez
> 
> Publié le 28 Avril 2013
> 
> C'est un appel que je lance à la rédaction de Canard PC . Vous savez, je le pense, que le coltan, essentiel à la production de nombreux gadgets électroniques, est récolté au Congo dans des conditions inhumaines. Il alimente une guerre sanglante, car les bandes armées qui surveillent le travail des mineurs, et viennent généralement de pays voisins, sont sans pitié. En Chine, les ouvriers de Foxconn, qui produit de l'électronique pour des sociétés comme Apple ou Nintendo, touchent des salires dérisoires et travaillent comme des bêtes. Au point d'en être poussés au suicide. Oh leur compagnie réagit, certes, elle met en place des filets pour empêcher les défenestrations.
> 
> Vous avez 20 000 abonnés. Vous n'avez pas hésiter à faire face à un procès pour tenir tête à une compagnie fabriquant des alimentations défaillantes. Aujourd'hui, c'est pour une cause encore plus noble que je vous propose de vous engager. Des individus isolés comme Mar_Lard parviennent à attirer l'attention sur des causes qui leur sont chères.A vous de prouver que la plume peut devenir la plus acérée des lames, pour qui sait la manier. C'est aussi à vous lecteurs de CPC, que je m'adresse, car vous pouvez change rles choses. Vous pouvez contribuer à ce qu'un jour, nos gadgets modernes ne soient plus teintés du sang et des larmes des innocents.

----------


## eKaps

Fake ou pas, la vie sociale de la personne derrière Kenshi doit effectivement ressembler à la vie sociale de Kenshi.

----------


## Anonyme871

Son site c'est pas simplement des posts qu'il écrit ici-même ?  :tired:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Je voudrais m'adresser à la société PCA France, qui commercialise notamment les alimentations Heden, tristement célèbres pour leur manque de fiabilité. Vous avez récemment perdu un procès contre Canard PC. Je voudrais vous proposer de venir discuter directement avec la communauté de Canard pc, sur le forum CPC, afin de nous faire part de votre ressenti. Allez vous tirer des leçons de cette expérience, et aémliorer vos alimentations? Bref, ce serait intéressant d'avoir un retour de votre part, d'éventuelles excuses aux consommateurs, et un débat avec la communauté.


Pas de doute, c'est vraiment son site.

----------


## sissi

> Bon allez on arrête avec Kenshi.
> Vous cliquez sur son pseudo, vous cliquez sur "aller voir mon site".
> Si après ça y'en a encore pour croire que ce n'est pas un "fake/troll"...
> 
> Reste la possibilité que le site en lien ne soit pas le sien, mais bon...
> 
> Exemple:



Fallait rien dire sale traitre !

----------


## eKaps

Et son compte Twitter




> @JulienChieze  Serais-tu intéressé par une discussion avec les forumers de CPC? Ce serait l'occasion de démêler des malentendus...

----------


## Izual

> Si après ça y'en a encore pour croire que ce n'est pas un "fake/troll"...


Comme moi et d'autres l'avons dit, ça fait des années qu'on connait Kenshi sur d'autres communautés. Donc non.

----------


## kenshironeo

Euh où est le problème, je vois vraiment les choses comme ça, après je sais que mes goûts et mes positions peuvent être irritantes pour certains, mais moi-même ça m'arrive parfois de lire des  opinions qui m'énervent sur le forum, mais je me contiens et je ne vais pas forcément mordre à cause de ça.

----------


## Tomaka17

Le problème, c'est la naïveté.

Tout n'est pas un simple malentendu. Le fait que le troubadour ou que Heden soient brouillés avec CPC, c'est pas simplement une broutille, c'est qu'il y a une vraie différence de fond et qu'ils pensent autrement. Penser qu'ils vont venir ici en territoire hostile pour s'expliquer est extrêmement naïf.

T'arriveras pas à réconcilier Angela Davis et le Ku Klux Klan, t'arriveras pas à réconcilier Bobby Kotick et les développeurs indés, t'arriveras pas à réconcilier Bill O'reilley et Jon Stewart.

Je ne connais pas du tout cette histoire de coltan, mais à vue de nez ça sent la petite histoire exagérée par certaines personnes pour nous faire croire que X ou Y c'est le mal absolu.
N'est pas journaliste qui veut, et il y a malheureusement trop de gens qui racontent des conneries ou qui exagèrent des faits. Et il ne faut pas tomber dans leur piège.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comme moi et d'autres l'avons dit, ça fait des années qu'on connait Kenshi sur d'autres communautés. Donc non.


Oui enfin on est sur internet, tu pourrais me dire que tu connais Lady Gaga et qu'elle est venue bouffer chez toi.  ::trollface:: 

Y'a un moment où l'excuse de la naïveté ne passe plus, va falloir utiliser un terme plus violent pour désigner la pathologie.

Ou peut être que vous êtes dans le "coup"  :tired: 


:complotmondial:

----------


## Flad

> Comme moi et d'autres l'avons dit, ça fait des années qu'on connait Kenshi sur d'autres communautés. Donc non.


Et vous l'avez pas empêché de venir ici : la communauté ne vous remercie pas !  ::ninja::

----------


## bigoud1

> Fallait rien dire sale traitre !


Mais grave, Cacao !! :batte:

----------


## chtiungdor

> Comme moi et d'autres l'avons dit, ça fait des années qu'on connait Kenshi sur d'autres communautés. Donc non.


 Moi aussi, mais ça reste un troll partout où il passe.

----------


## gros_bidule

Il est parfois bon de rester dans l'ignorance.
Vous avez laissé venir le mal, et ça, c'est mal.

C'est comme GameOne. Il aura fallut que je zappe sur cette chaine et tombe sur une gameuse qui parle de "Kratos" (les mecs ont des persos féminins à poil, mais les nanas ont des Kratos tout moches, pouqwaaa, cé tros tristent ! En plus les seuls qui sont bo ils ont une capuche  et une scoliose) pour découvrir ce qu'était ce machin de consoleux.
*K*enshi, *K*ratos, Kinder Guano, je dis ça je dis rien.


Cette analyse vous est gracieusement offerte par gros_bidule.

----------


## keulz

> Euh où est le problème, je vois vraiment les choses comme ça, après je sais que mes goûts et mes positions peuvent être irritantes pour certains, mais moi-même ça m'arrive parfois de lire des  opinions qui m'énervent sur le forum, mais je me contiens et je ne vais pas forcément mordre à cause de ça.


C'est pas ça le problème, en effet. Comme dit tomaka : "know your place".

Qui en a quelque chose à faire qu'un quidam propose l'idée d'une rencontre en pca et cpc ? Certainement pas les deux nommés, et si tu ne comprends pas ça, tu dois avoir un soucis quelque part.

----------


## kenshironeo

C'est un réaliste qui s'exprime,  moi j'ai plutôt tendance à dire que chaque individu peut provoquer l'inattendu.

----------


## Nacodaco

Ah carrément. Maintenant tu t'embêtes même plus à faire des phrases qui signifient quelque chose.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour faire plus simple, on ne sait pas avant d'avoir tenté, et si tout le monde pensait comme ça, à savoir qu'un individu lambda ne peut pas faire ceci ou cela, et bien beaucoup de grands changements ne se seraient pas produits. Donc qu'un individu ordinaire propose à une entreprise de s'expliquer et d'évoquer les problèmes rencontrés par ses produits, je ne vois pas en quoi ça choque.

Et pour l'histoire du coltan il suffit de vérifier les sources pour voir que ça n'a rien d'exagéré.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Nan mais invite les chez toi et discutez.

----------


## DapperCloud

Je suis nouveau, j'ai vu de la lumière je suis entré... Je peux venir ?
Ce topac est fabuleux ! 

/popcorn  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Pour faire plus simple, on ne sait pas avant d'avoir tenté, et si tout le monde pensait comme ça, à savoir qu'un individu lambda ne peut pas faire ceci ou cela, et bien beaucoup de grands changements ne se seraient pas produits. Donc qu'un individu ordinaire propose à une entreprise de s'expliquer et d'évoquer les problèmes rencontrés par ses produits, je ne vois pas en quoi ça choque.


N'est pas médiateur qui veut, hein, ça s'appelle la légitimité. Mais bon, suis donc ta logique et va en Iran proposer au premier ministre de rencontrer Barack Obama pour discuter sports, éducation et arme atomique. Je suis sûr que l'individu plein de bonne volonté que tu es arrivera à résoudre ce malentendu entre eux. Parfois tout ce dont le monde a besoin, c'est un peu d'amour, pas vrai?



Edith Cresson: En plus Kenshi harcèle la rédac' sur son twitter aussi. On est plus à l'abri nulle part.  ::O:

----------


## Anton

Ou d'une bombe gay.


(projet très sérieux abandonné par l'armée US y a quelques années  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## DapperCloud

Oh my gad le Twitter !  ::O: 

Nan mais... Je sais plus quoi penser là... Un ancien pour me donner des explications ?  ::P:

----------


## bigoud1

> Pour faire plus simple, on ne sait pas avant d'avoir tenté, et si tout le monde pensait comme ça, à savoir qu'un individu lambda ne peut pas faire ceci ou cela, et bien beaucoup de grands changements ne se seraient pas produits. Donc qu'un individu ordinaire propose à une entreprise de s'expliquer et d'évoquer les problèmes rencontrés par ses produits, je ne vois pas en quoi ça choque.
> 
> Et pour l'histoire du coltan il suffit de vérifier les sources pour voir que ça n'a rien d'exagéré.


Et tu as déjà tenté de sortir de chez toi ?

----------


## Blowfin

> Nan mais... Je sais plus quoi penser là... Un ancien pour me donner des explications ?





> Kenshi, en fait, c'était un vrai débile qui a
> 1) vendu son compte au prince des trolls
> 2) évolué en entrant au contact d'une boue radioactive

----------


## Mordenkainen

OK kenshironeo est sur Twitter et c'est inintéressant, par contre Izual le follow et je me demande qui se cache derrière la Vitrine CPC (ça c'est intéressant).

----------


## Djal

Coucou MK. Les vacances étaient bonnes?

:canard:

----------


## thomzon

Vraie question, si le sujet kenshi peut être mis en pause quelques instants.
Pour les tests de jeu PC/ console, je sais que vous recevez des versions pour tester (sauf exception). Quid pour la rubrique jeu smartphone et tablette ? C'est vous qui choisissez selon les découvertes du moment ? Ou est-il possible de vous contacter pour vous proposer un jeu ? Si oui comment ?
Cette question est interessée bien sûr :-)

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Vraie question, si le sujet kenshi peut être mis en pause quelques instants.


Annihiler la nouvelle raison d'être et de poster de tant de membres de ce forum ???

Grand fou non, MILLE FOIS NON !!!

----------


## Haraban

Déjà qu'avant on avait pas beaucoup de réponses mais alors maintenant... Ce topic ne doit même plus être lu par la rédac'.

----------


## Mastaba

> Le problème, c'est la naïveté.
> 
> Tout n'est pas un simple malentendu. Le fait que le troubadour ou que Heden soient brouillés avec CPC, c'est pas simplement une broutille, c'est qu'il y a une vraie différence de fond et qu'ils pensent autrement. Penser qu'ils vont venir ici en territoire hostile pour s'expliquer est extrêmement naïf.
> 
> T'arriveras pas à réconcilier Angela Davis et le Ku Klux Klan, t'arriveras pas à réconcilier Bobby Kotick et les développeurs indés, t'arriveras pas à réconcilier Bill O'reilley et Jon Stewart.
> 
> Je ne connais pas du tout cette histoire de coltan, mais à vue de nez ça sent la petite histoire exagérée par certaines personnes pour nous faire croire que X ou Y c'est le mal absolu.
> N'est pas journaliste qui veut, et il y a malheureusement trop de gens qui racontent des conneries ou qui exagèrent des faits. Et il ne faut pas tomber dans leur piège.


Le coltan n'est pas exagéré, c'est juste la partie émergée de l'iceberg, la pointe visible qui fait (plus ou moins) parler d'elle.
Ce n'est qu'un symptôme un peu médiatisé du fonctionnement global de notre civilisation encore principalement basée sur la loi de la jungle, qui exploite les faibles et pille les ressources.
C'est pas le "mal absolu", c'est juste la facon de faire depuis le début de l'apparition de la vie sur Terre.

Parce que quand on achète un gadget électronique à pas cher faut pas croire que c'est du bio équitable, le faible coût de tout ces trucs vient du fait que c'est basé en gros sur l'esclavage; si on devait les fabriquer en France en payant un salaire décent à des employés qui ne passeraient pas leur temps à se suicider dans des entreprises qui ne passeraient pas leur temps à "optimiser" leur fiscalité le prix final exploserait.
Et même l'équitable est plus du marketing qu'autre chose cf "le business de l'équitable" passé sur arte récemment.

Evidemment comme tu le dis c'est un problème de fond, rien à voir avec le fait de tester une alim ou faire un dossier sur le féminisme et les jeux vidéo.
Autant CPC n'arrête pas de parler de ce monde cyberpunk dystopique décadent qui est en train de se construire (dans les news, news hardware...) autant je vois pas trop ce qu'ils pourraient faire de plus concrètement.

----------


## Nacodaco

C'est ça l'histoire du coltan pas exagéré ? http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/coltan-du-congo ? 

Je ne vois pas comment la discussion a pu en arriver là (ah si, Kenshitruc), mais vous oubliez que CPC est une entreprise, pas une confrérie de Super-Héros. Ca ne les empêches pas d'avoir des valeurs morales, mais c'est pas leurs rôles d'aller combattre toutes les injustices du monde.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je n'ai que le dernier CPC sous la main et j'ai oublié dans quel numéro c'était (juin au plus vieux je pense) sinon je serai allé sur le topic du numéro.
Je cherche un jeu internet qui était dans une rubrique minimaliste je crois, peut-être un concours indé. Ca parlait de plusieurs jeux dont un qui réunissait un groupe de personnages (très pixelisés) sur l'image on les voyait autour d'un feu de camp.

Si quelqu'un se souvient ça m'intéresse je voulais l'essayer, sur IE il refusait de se lancer j'avais abandonné, et comme je suis passé sur firefox et que j'ai d'autres trucs qui étaient dans le même cas qui fonctionnent à présent, j'ai retrouvé espoir.
Merci.

----------


## DeadFish

Gods Will Be Watching, le jeu, et le topic.

Mais la vraie question est : comment une personne de goût comme toi peut-elle décemment utiliser IE ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je n'ai que le dernier CPC sous la main et j'ai oublié dans quel numéro c'était (juin au plus vieux je pense) sinon je serai allé sur le topic du numéro.
> Je cherche un jeu internet qui était dans une rubrique minimaliste je crois, peut-être un concours indé. Ca parlait de plusieurs jeux dont un qui réunissait un groupe de personnages (très pixelisés) sur l'image on les voyait autour d'un feu de camp.
> 
> Si quelqu'un se souvient ça m'intéresse je voulais l'essayer, sur IE il refusait de se lancer j'avais abandonné, et comme je suis passé sur firefox et que j'ai d'autres trucs qui étaient dans le même cas qui fonctionnent à présent, j'ai retrouvé espoir.
> Merci.


Et puis tu as le dernier CPC en mai net tu ne fais pas le concours. Dingue ça.

----------


## kenshironeo

Moi c'est pareil je n'avais pas d'appareil photo potable, et puis j'imagine la tête des gens en leur expliquant le fonctionnement du concours ::P: . Ils auraient fait des yeux tout ronds.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Combien de temps les photos sont-elles conservées sur http://tof.canardpc.com/, svp ?
http://tof.canardpc.com/show/cc9a524...381fa706e.html est effacée sans me demander mon avis, par exemple.
Elle n'était ni pornographique, ni à contenu illégal ou susceptibles de heurter la sensibilité des gens.
(Il faudrait indiquer la durée de stockage dans l'interface, svp.)
Merci.

----------


## alx

Normalement c'est jusqu'au prochain crash du serveur, non ?

----------


## Max_well

> Vraie question, si le sujet kenshi peut être mis en pause quelques instants.
> Pour les tests de jeu PC/ console, je sais que vous recevez des versions pour tester (sauf exception). Quid pour la rubrique jeu smartphone et tablette ? C'est vous qui choisissez selon les découvertes du moment ? Ou est-il possible de vous contacter pour vous proposer un jeu ? Si oui comment ?
> Cette question est interessée bien sûr :-)


Vu que la redac a fui suite au nouveau nom du sujet, je ne serai que te conseiller de taper poliment à la porte de contact à canardpc.com pour voir (je crois que redaction à etc marche aussi). En général il était plutôt interessé de rencontrer des dev PC, rien ne coute de voir si c'est pareil sur mobiles.

----------


## Bigju

Sur la toute dernière page du mag avec la présentation de la rédaction y'a toujours une petite phrase du genre



> Si vous avez un projet ou un jeu à nous montrer : Boulon@canardpc.com

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Gods Will Be Watching, le jeu, et le topic.
> 
> Mais la vraie question est : comment une personne de goût comme toi peut-elle décemment utiliser IE ?


Merci, et en plus sans surprise ça marche !  ::o: 

EDIT : putain, je viens de mourir le 1er jour !

J'utilisais IE parce qu'à part CPC je ne vais pas sur le net, quand j'y allais c'était entre 95 et 2000 et à l'époque c'était beaucoup de newsgroups, donc le côté aride ne m'effraie pas.  :;): 

Mais sinon IE10 sur win7 marche assez bien, mais quand j'ai acheté mon pc c'était encore vista et ils ne sont pas allés au delà de la version 9 je ne pouvais pas installer la 10. Vu le succès de vista je pense qu'ils s'en foutent un peu d'IE9.
Enfin je m'en fous, maintenant avec Firefox je n'ai plus de souci, même pour mon peu d'utilisation c'est préférable.




> Et puis tu as le dernier CPC en mai net tu ne fais pas le concours. Dingue ça.


Je ne fais jamais aucun concours, il faut souvent du talent et du temps.

----------


## thomzon

Merci pour vos réponses!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais euh, suffit juste posé un aliment sur une page y'a pas de talent à avoir.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Mais euh, suffit juste posé un aliment sur une page y'a pas de talent à avoir.


Je n'ai pas d'aliments. Je me nourris de Canard PC et d'eau fraîche.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je me suis demandé quelle était l'origine du board anglais de la section hardware, qu'est-ce qui vous a motivé à faire une compartiment pour les anglo-saxons? Cela part d'un vieux projet, c' est pour avoir une visibilité internationale?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je me suis demandé quelle était l'origine du board anglais de la section hardware, qu'est-ce qui vous a motivé à faire une compartiment pour les anglo-saxons? Cela part d'un vieux projet, c' est pour avoir une visibilité internationale?


Tu veux pas réfléchir deux minutes et lire le titre des forums anglais ?

----------


## chtiungdor

> Tu veux pas réfléchir deux minutes et lire le titre des forums anglais ?


Mais non il a dit qu'il aimait bien provoquer l'inattendu, c'est ce qu'il fait avec ses questions  ::O:   ::O:   ::O: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je me suis demandé quelle était l'origine du board anglais de la section hardware, qu'est-ce qui vous a motivé à faire une compartiment pour les anglo-saxons? Cela part d'un vieux projet, c' est pour avoir une visibilité internationale?


Fusion CPC et X86truc qui était anglophone si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## keulz

> Mais non il a dit qu'il aimait bien provoquer l'inattendu, c'est ce qu'il fait avec ses questions   .


 Kenshi, c'est la quadrature du cercle.



> Fusion CPC et X86truc qui était anglophone si je ne m'abuse.


 Il me semble que c'était plus un trus genre "hebergement de CPC par X86".

----------


## kenshironeo

Oh ok non sur le coup en voyant x86 je croyais que ça faisait référence aux processeurs j'ignorais qu'il existait un site x86, autant pour moi. Sur le coup je trouvais que ça faisait un peu nom de code je comprends mieux maintenant.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Si je me goure pas, c'était un site de Hardware fondé entre autres par Doc TB et qui abritait une partie anglophone pour CPU-Z, Memtest et consorts. Quand ils ont fusionné avec CPC, cela a abouti à la création de la partie X86 du forum, réservée aux anciens membres du forum x86 (vous suivez ?) et la partie anglophone pour continuer à discuter à la base des produits de CPUID.

----------


## Anonyme871

Bonjour
Y'aurait-il un moyen de consulter le vieux dossier de Boulon sur la question de l'art et du jeux vidéo ? 
Merci

----------


## kilfou

http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...d.php?num=5713

----------


## Anonyme871

::o: 
Merci, en plus t'as fait tout le taf de recherche pour moi. T'es trop chou.  :Emo:

----------


## chtiungdor

> http://www.abandonware-magazines.org...d.php?num=5713


 Je ne savais même pas (enfin je n'avais pas vu) que canardpc avait autorisé leur diffusion sur ce site pour certaines années, chapeau !

----------


## znokiss

> Merci, en plus t'as fait tout le taf de recherche pour moi. T'es trop chou.


En 3 mn.  ::o:

----------


## Djal

> Bonjour
> Y'aurait-il un moyen de consulter le vieux dossier de Boulon sur la question de l'art et du jeux vidéo ? 
> Merci


T'as des problèmes d'insomnie?

----------


## Anonyme871

Méchant ! 
Je l'ai jamais lu, je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'il en dit (moi comme ça a priori et sans aucun recul ça me broute quand on veut absolument faire du jv le "X"eme art).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et bien il va te plaire, un de mes dossier préféré.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En 3 mn.


La surpuissance de l'archivisme.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ma question serait plutôt pour la rédac', pas trop pour Kenshi, allez vous tester la réédition de Chaos Engine sortie il y a 2 jours sur Steam ?
Je ne voudrais pas faire de l'achat compulsif.  ::cry::

----------


## DeadFish

> Et bien il va te plaire, un de mes dossier préféré.


Je l'ai lu. Ça a fini de me convaincre d'ajouter Boulon à mon testament.

----------


## Izual

> OK kenshironeo est sur Twitter et c'est inintéressant, par contre Izual le follow et je me demande qui se cache derrière la Vitrine CPC (ça c'est intéressant).


 Hein ?

Oui, je le follow parce que j'aime bien lire ce qu'il envoie à la rédac (sadisme ?).

Et non c'est pas moi la vitrine CPC, sinon y aurait bien plus de trucs là-bas  ::):

----------


## Haraban

Question surement déjà poser 1000 fois, pardonnez-moi, mais quand il est stipulé que mon abo prend fin avec le numéro 281, c'est 281 inclus ou pas?

----------


## Flad

Oui.

----------


## Haraban

Bonjour à tous,

Une autre *question abonnement*, qui pourrait me poser soucis.
Sur mon compte CPC il est spécifié dans le champ e-mail une adresse que je possède sous Gmail. *MAIS*, apparement tout les mails envoyés par CPC (notifications de fin d'abonnement notamment) arrivent sur ma boite free, qui ne semble pourtant avoir été mentionnée nul part dans mes paramètres de compte (c'est bien la boite Gmail qui est renseignée partout)...
Hors cette boite free est sujette à des problèmes récurrents et jamais résolus par le service technique de free (plus de réceptions de mails pendant plusieurs jours, de façon récurrente).

Je voudrais faire en sorte que TOUTE les correspondance CPC/moi passent uniquement via la boite Gmail mais je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus. je précise qu'il n'y a aucune règle de renvois, de philtre ou de transfert sur la boite Gmail.

Il est spécifié dans les mails de réabonnement que la boite mail doit concorder, hors dans tout les champs que je peux modifier, c'est bien celle de Gmail qui est renseignée depuis le début. Mais je reçois tout sur free...

Faut-il que je vois ça directement avec Miguel?  ::huh::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ce serait plus simple oui.

----------


## Kwiss

> (notifications de fin d'abonnement notamment)


Il y a des notifications de fin d'abonnement?  ::O: 
Je dois avoir un problème similaire du coup, rien reçu la dernière fois à propos de mon CPC hardware.

----------


## Haraban

J'ai envoyé un Mp à Miguel, en espérant qu'il les lise de temps à autres. Je n'ose pas aller englué la boite mail @abo juste pour ça.

----------


## Miguel

> J'ai envoyé un Mp à Miguel, en espérant qu'il les lise de temps à autres. Je n'ose pas aller englué la boite mail @abo juste pour ça.


Houla non surtout pas dans mes MP. Je suis spammé par des tas de gens qui en veulent à mon corps et à mon dentier. la boite abo est faite pour ça, ton message y sera le bienvenu.

----------


## Haraban

Bien reçu, je fais suivre.
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## chtiungdor

On pourrait peut-être re-changer le titre du topic désormais ?

----------


## Euklif

> Ce serait plus simple oui.





> Houla non surtout pas dans mes MP. Je suis spammé par des tas de gens qui en veulent à mon corps et à mon dentier. la boite abo est faite pour ça, ton message y sera le bienvenu.


Pendant que vous êtes là : avez-vous augmenté ou diminué la fréquentation de ce fil depuis l'apparition du nouveau maitre des lieux?















 ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

Ils squattent tous le script fait pour (par ?) Omar qui le prévient dès qu'il y a un #boulon qui pop.



M'enfin c'est ce que j'imagine, et si c'est vraiment le cas ils seraient couillons de ne pas piller les outils du chef en chef. :communist:

----------


## SilverPig

Est-ce que vous allez publier un test de Dragon Commander alors qu'il a un mois? J'aurai bien aimé un retour de la rédac (même si j'ai déjà acheté, fini et aimé le jeu personnellement).

----------


## kilfou

Ca vous fait quoi d'avoir des lecteurs capables de commettre ça ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ca vous fait quoi d'avoir des lecteurs capables de commettre ça ?


 :Gerbe:

----------


## bigoud1

> 


Il n'est pas avantagé physiquement mais quand même Lt...

----------


## Chan

> Ca vous fait quoi d'avoir des lecteurs capables de commettre ça ?


Comment il a changé Gringo, c'est dingue.

----------


## kilfou

Insulte pas Gringo qui avait descendu comme il se doit X-Blades alors que ce truc vaguement humanoïde a pondu ça.

Bon, au moins un de vos lecteurs a kiffé le papier de Moquette sur Tanto Cuore, vous devez être contents j'imagine.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est-ce que vous allez publier un test de Dragon Commander alors qu'il a un mois ?


Oui, dans le 282. La publication du test a été retardée par le numéro spécial Gamescom, nos excuses aux familles, toussa.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tiens bah justement, pour rebondir sur la Gamescom, y'avait pas Larian au salon ?
Pourquoi on a pas de nouvelles sur original Sin ?  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah la la.

Je vous en veux (un peu) pour le test de Payday 2.

Il manque 3 mots que j'aurai voulu voir en encart ou dans le test au minimum: Musique, Simon Viklund.

Parce que bon pour l' OST 2013 y'a un sacré candidat quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tiens bah justement, pour rebondir sur la Gamescom, y'avait pas Larian au salon ?
> Pourquoi on a pas de nouvelles sur original Sin ?


Non, justement.

----------


## Zebb

Questions intéressées : la Closed Beta européenne d'Hearthstone a été lancée il y a quelques jours, et Blizzard semble avoir distribué un grand nombre de beta key. Vous en avez eu ? Est ce qu'il est prévu que vous nous en faisiez profiter ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SilverPig

> Oui, dans le 282. La publication du test a été retardée par le numéro spécial Gamescom, nos excuses aux familles, toussa.


Chouette, merci. Peut-être que ça participera à attiser la curiosité de nombreux joueurs et convaincra Larian de nous offrir une nouvelle campagne  :;): .

Ceci dit, vous auriez peut-être pu faire un effort tout de même pour nous sortir un hors-série gratuit de 280 pages sur "Les tests qu'on fait quand même pendant nos vacances" au lieu d'aller vous dorer la saucisse et vous shooter à l'eau de Cologne pendant le mois d'août.





> Questions intéressées : la Closed Beta européenne d'Hearthstone a été lancée il y a quelques jours, et Blizzard semble avoir distribué un grand nombre de beta key. Vous en avez eu ? Est ce qu'il est prévu que vous nous en faisiez profiter ?


Je pense pas qu'ils fissent.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je pense pas qu'ils fissent.


À Tulle?

----------


## TrAshLOLO

*Ce n'est pas vraiment une question, juste une petite remarque qui n'engage que moi :*

Excellent numéro que ce dernier sur la *Gamescom*. De plus, la sortie d'un nouveau canard c'est toujours un peu un jour de fête.
Par contre, je goûte beaucoup moins certaines réflexions relevant de l'actualité, surtout l'actualité politique, dans les prévisions / test etc etc...

En gros, (et je suis peut être le seul hein..), j'ai du mal à apprécier que la politique, voir l'actualité bouillante vienne un peu "polluer" mon petit monde du jeux vidéo vu par les Canards (sauf si cela fait l'objet d'un article qui touche de prêt à ce sujet évidement).

Pour exemple, je prendrai l'introduction de la preview de *Paul Emploi* sur *Battlefield 4*, dont j'apprécie habituellement le verbe guilleret et souvent fin, mais qui ici marque ce que j'ai estimé être une faute de goût en y faisant mention d'une personnalité à l'actualité brûlante et qui divise les foules.

J'aime le Canard pour sa pertinence et son humour, surtout s'il sais resté léger et en dehors de ce genre de terrain houleux.

J'espère que vous comprendrez mon point de vue et suis bien évidement ouvert à discussion  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ok, les blagues sur les enfants morts ça marche, l'actualité, on évite.

---------- Post added at 13h39 ---------- Previous post was at 13h39 ----------

Ou alors, on continue à écrire exactement ce qui nous passe par la tête justement parce que c'est pour cette liberté que vous nous lisez.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Ou alors, on continue à écrire exactement ce qui nous passe par la tête justement parce que c'est pour cette liberté que vous nous lisez.


La phrase en question est quand même assez explicite et j'avoue être mitigé sur le fait de la voir apparaître dans le Canard de façon purement gratuite.

Cela viens sûrement que je n'avais pas l'habitude de voir ce genre d'humour dans mon papelard préféré (ce qui était d’ailleurs une des qualités que j'appréciais).

Je comprend bien toute l'amplitude de la Grande Liberté d'Expression en vigueur ici, juste que cette phrase m'a parue assez déplacée malgré le contexte du jeu en preview. (Après, j'avoue être assez repoussé par les jeux de guerre moderne, ça ne m'a sûrement pas aidé).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Distraction favorite de Bachar el-Assad


On parle bien de ça ?
Ca fait pas de mal de remettre dans le contexte toute ces belles poussées militaristes pixelisées.

----------


## von_yaourt

> *Ce n'est pas vraiment une question, juste une petite remarque qui n'engage que moi :*
> 
> Excellent numéro que ce dernier sur la *Gamescom*. De plus, la sortie d'un nouveau canard c'est toujours un peu un jour de fête.
> Par contre, je goûte beaucoup moins certaines réflexions relevant de l'actualité, surtout l'actualité politique, dans les prévisions / test etc etc...
> 
> En gros, (et je suis peut être le seul hein..), j'ai du mal à apprécier que la politique, voir l'actualité bouillante vienne un peu "polluer" mon petit monde du jeux vidéo vu par les Canards (sauf si cela fait l'objet d'un article qui touche de prêt à ce sujet évidement).
> 
> Pour exemple, je prendrai l'introduction de la preview de *Paul Emploi* sur *Battlefield 4*, dont j'apprécie habituellement le verbe guilleret et souvent fin, mais qui ici marque ce que j'ai estimé être une faute de goût en y faisant mention d'une personnalité à l'actualité brûlante et qui divise les foules.
> 
> ...


CPC n'a jamais été neutre politiquement. En 2007 ils appelaient à voter Georges Pompidou, c'est donc un canard militant de droite gaulliste, qui râle contre les charges qui grèvent leur budget kebab, et avec une pointe de nostalgie pour la CECA, qui permettait d'avoir une locomotive à vapeur directe pour faire Paris-Gamescom. 

Sinon j'ai souvent remarqué des références à l'actualité brûlante dans CPC. J'ai pas l'impression que celle-ci soit plus "offusquante" qu'une autre.

----------


## kilfou

Surtout dans les fausses news des hauts de page (d'ailleurs, c'est un peu de chaud de les relire quelques années après, y a des vannes sans le contexte immédiat qui marchent moins bien)

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> On parle bien de ça ?
> Ca fait pas de mal de remettre dans le contexte toute ces belles poussées militaristes pixelisées.


C'est bien cela.

"Levolution, trad. nivolution : n.f Contraction des noms _level_ et _evolution_.
terme de novlang marketing désignant la possibilité de transformer une charmante bourgade fleurie en polder à l'aide de bombes et lance-roquettes. Distraction favorite de Bachar el-Assad, très en vogue chez les militaires durant la seconde Guerre mondiale et disponible dans les FPS depuis Red Faction" (la phrase entière me parait indispensable).

L'idée derrière cette phrase ne m'a pas échappée, pas de soucis. Relever et brusquer "toute ces belles poussées militaristes pixelisées" (je te reprend parce que le terme est bon  ::): ) à l'aide d'humour, je suis plus que pour. (Surtout que j'ai du mal à voir tout ces jeux militaires modernes d'un bon œil, de part leur faculté à minimiser l'impact des actions armées et les transformer uniquement en spectacle "vue au cinéma et à la tv". Bref, je m'égare...).

Le hic me viens du fait de nommer clairement ce personnage aujourd'hui fortement médiatisé. Sommes nous la pour parler de jeu vidéo ou pour affirmer la culpabilité d'un chef d'Etat dans des exactions militaires (quel qu'il soit d'ailleurs, El-Assad, Obama, Netanyahu ou Rascar Capac) ? 

La suite de la phrase est d’ailleurs bien moins problématique sur le simple fait que notre ami ne nomme personne mais au contraire relève d'un fait avéré et généralisé au conflit entier (sans appliquer une quelconque prescription vis à vis de l'époque).

Le fond est compris et accepté (voir approuvé, suivant ma vision du rôle de l'Humour), mais la forme est ici, à mon avis, maladroite.

----------


## O.Boulon

Kenshiro ?

----------


## Bah

> Sommes nous la pour parler de jeu vidéo ou pour affirmer la culpabilité d'un chef d'Etat dans des exactions militaires

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> http://a136.idata.over-blog.com/4/08...lard-4f983.jpg




Je prefère  :Cigare: 

Par contre, ne m'imaginez pas la bave aux lèvres devant mon écran hein, aucune fourche ou torche enflammée dans mes mains  ::): . 

Je suis curieux de connaître vos ressentis la dessus, y compris celui de Senseï Boulon, le tout dans le calme et la sérénité.

----------


## Flad

Jolie ta photo... ou pas  :^_^:

----------


## Nacodaco

> http://www.senenews.com/wp-content/u...ues_verges.jpg
> 
> Je prefère 
> 
> Par contre, ne m'imaginez pas la bave aux lèvres devant mon écran hein, aucune fourche ou torche enflammée dans mes mains . 
> 
> Je suis curieux de connaître vos ressentis la dessus, y compris celui de Senseï Boulon, le tout dans le calme et la sérénité.


C'est pas Boulon qui a écrit l'article non ?

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> C'est pas Boulon qui a écrit l'article non ?


Non, mais en tant que Redac' Chef, je me disais que son avis serait intéressant (il en a déjà donné un morceau rapide page précédente remarque).

Mais l'avis de l'auteur est aussi bien évidement le bienvenu  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

@ TrAshLOLO 
Il y a aussi une solution alternative : ne pas jouer à ce genre de jeu et ne pas lire les articles qui s'y rapportent.

Moi je fais ça.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Kenshiro ?


 J'ai pensé exactement à la même chose !  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

> Je suis curieux de connaître vos ressentis la dessus, y compris celui de Senseï Boulon, le tout dans le calme et la sérénité.


C'est une boutade, je m'en fous que ce soit pas fait suite à une analyse politicio-juridique exhaustive de la situation. Le testeur veut faire un bon mot qui marche selon lui avec un personnage vivant, pas besoin d'avoir une thèse qui détaille si vraiment oui ou non le mec a fait ce que le saltimbanque en question lui "reproche".

----------


## DapperCloud

> bla bla bla [... ]
> Sommes nous la pour parler de jeu vidéo ou pour affirmer la culpabilité d'un chef d'Etat dans des exactions militaires
> [...] bla bla bla


C'est pour cette liberté de ton (entre autres) que je lis CanardPC. C'est à mon sens un des derniers magajines à "taper partout" indifféremment, du moment que c'est drôle. C'est à dire que j'y vois des bons mots, tout est fait "au nom de l'humour", et si une personalité en prend pour son grade je ne vais pas chercher un message politique en filigrane, je vais juste rire en attendant la prochaine vacherie.  ::): 

Bref on est là pour rire et faire preuve d'esprit, pas réllement donner son avis. 'Fin c'est comme ça que je le vois !  ::P: 

C'est tellement rare et rafraîchissant, et je ne trouve ça nulle part ailleurs ! 
Bref (même si vous n'aviez pas besoin de mon consentement, hein...), continuez comme ça !  :;):

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> @ TrAshLOLO 
> Il y a aussi une solution alternative : ne pas jouer à ce genre de jeu et ne pas lire les articles qui s'y rapportent.
> 
> Moi je fais ça.


Perso je lis tout ce qui sort sur PC (et essai autant que faire se peut de ne rien rater des exclusivités sur console). Dans le cadre d'un jeu de guerre moderne, ça m’intéresse malgré tout parce qu’on ne sais jamais, on peut trouver un jeux qui traite du sujet sous un jour nouveau et pertinent. J'ai tendance à donner sa chance au produit.

Mais pour moi, c'est quand même un sujet un tantinet plus "grave" à traiter qu'un Léa Passion Coiffure sur le Yorkshire de Mamie. Que ce soit en film, aux journaux télévisé ou dans un jeu vidéo.

Je n'attend pas que, comme au JT, Canard PC prenne un ton grave et cérémonieux digne de la commedia dell'arte pour aborder "les zzzheeeures les plus soooombres de notre histwaaaaare", mais je considère que la forme mérite d'être observée et mesurée, sans pour autant être soumise à une censure stricte.

----------


## Euklif

> Ok, les blagues sur les enfants morts ça marche, l'actualité *politique*, on évite.


Perso, j'men balance. Mais note que c'est comme ça pour le fofo aussi.
Donc blablabla, c'est chez nous, blablaabla, liberté, blablabla, j't'emmerde Euklif. Certes. Mais en regardant pourquoi ça vous déplait, ça peut aider à comprendre la position TrashLOLO. Voila, s'tout. Au revoir.

----------


## O.Boulon

Mais on la comprend sa position.
Par contre, ça n'a aucune influence sur notre décision de publier ce qu'on a envie de publier.
Au passage, tu noteras aussi que l'analogie forum et magazine est complètement perrave.
On va passer sur la comparaison entre un "message gratuit tapé en cinq minutes sur un site défouloir" et le "fruit d'un travail pour lequel un auteur est payé et pour lequel les lecteurs paient" pour se concentrer sur le cœur du problème : On est responsable de ce qu'on publie dans le magazine et on est aussi responsable de ce que vous publiez sur le forum.
Par conséquent, dans les deux cas, on décide de ce qu'il y a dedans.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Mais on la comprend sa position.
> Par contre, ça n'a aucune influence sur notre décision de publier ce qu'on a envie de publier.
> Au passage, tu noteras aussi que l'analogie forum et magazine est complètement perrave.
> On va passer sur la comparaison entre un "message gratuit tapé en cinq minutes sur un site défouloir" et le "fruit d'un travail pour lequel un auteur est payé et pour lequel les lecteurs paient" pour se concentrer sur le cœur du problème : On est responsable de ce qu'on publie dans le magazine et on est aussi responsable de ce que vous publiez sur le forum.
> Par conséquent, dans les deux cas, on décide de ce qu'il y a dedans.


On est d'accord. Je n'ai pas remué tout ça avec l'espoir de "changer les choses" et n'ai jamais douté du caractère "assumé" de la phrase en question.

Je n'ai fait qu'emmètre un ressentis sur un élément qui m'a "touché", par le biais d'une tribune qui nous est offerte; ai tenté d'expliquer le tout de la manière la plus courtoise possible pour bien me faire comprendre et éviter les éparpillements.

J'ai été entendu et compris (en tout cas je l'espère), et peut repartir content d'avoir pu, au moins une fois dans ma vie numérique, appliquer un des aspects de la démocratie sur un sujet qui m'a paru important (youpi  ::): ).

(De plus, j'ai bien conscience que le sujet est vaste vu qu'il touche à la fameuse et néanmoins importante Liberté d'Expression, et ne cherche pas à en définir ou redéfinir ses limites (pour ceux qui considèrent qu'elles existent)).

Je suis bien sûr toujours curieux de lire l'avis des autres sur ce sujet. 

Sinon, bha rideau  ::P:

----------


## Euklif

> Au passage, tu noteras aussi que l'analogie forum et magazine est complètement perrave.


Je sais.
J'y pensais en le tapant -surtout que c'est pas la première fois que vous l'expliquez- mais bon, j'étais à peu près sur que tu comprendrais ce que je voulais dire quand même. Tes deux premiers messages ne me semblent pas aussi clair que ce dernier concernant le point que je voulais mettre en évidence.

----------


## alx

> Sinon, bha rideau

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sinon, bha rideau


Ou feu rouge, départ arrêté.  :tired:

----------


## vectra

> En gros, (et je suis peut être le seul hein..), j'ai du mal à apprécier que la politique, voir l'actualité bouillante vienne un peu "polluer" mon petit monde du jeux vidéo vu par les Canards.


Je ne veux pas remettre des sous dans la machine, mais un CanardPC au lait pasteurisé ne me tente vraiment pas. 
Faut que ça pique un peu... ça me donne cette nostalgique impression de lire un fanzine de l'époque où j'avais des cheveux et moins de bide.

----------


## Zohan

Y a trop de phrases compliquées sur ce topic. Ça fait mal à la tête.

----------


## Flad

Question au sieur Boulon à propos son article sur le dernier pokemon : 
Sérieux ou ironique ?

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Je ne veux pas remettre des sous dans la machine, mais un CanardPC au lait pasteurisé ne me tente vraiment pas. 
> Faut que ça pique un peu... ça me donne cette nostalgique impression de lire un fanzine de l'époque où j'avais des cheveux et moins de bide.


Ha mais je n'ai voulu imaginer un Canard édulcoré mais bien un Canard critique, à la verve enlevé et élevée. Je suis grand fan de l'impertinence pertinente, de l'humour critique sachant être à la fois fin et brutale.

Pour moi, le Canard sais être souvent le Desproges du journalisme de jeu vidéo, mais la, j'ai été surpris. Comme si on était tombé au niveau Stéphane Guillon le temps d'un instant.

Surtout que d'habitude, j'aime assez le style de Paul Emploi. La déception n'en était que plus grande.

----------


## vectra

Oui, mais faut aussi du trashos dans les news, esprit fanzine tu vois?  :Emo: 
Sinon je peux pas lire ça en mangeant du POPCORN

----------


## keulz

Il faudrait organiser une rencontre entre Paul Emploi et Bachar el-Hassad. Peut-être qu'en en discutant ils parviendront à dépasser ce petit différent.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Question au sieur Boulon à propos son article sur le dernier pokemon : 
> Sérieux ou ironique ?


Je crois qu'il est tout à fait sérieux : Boulon est un fan hardcore de pokemon, il ne se permettrait pas de plaisanter avec le sujet.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Il faudrait organiser une rencontre entre Paul Emploi et Bachar el-Hassad. Peut-être qu'en en discutant ils parviendront à dépasser ce petit différent.


Et dire que j'aimais lire Georges Sable (qui est bien pire que l'ami Bachar).

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Oui, mais faut aussi du trashos dans les news, esprit fanzine tu vois? 
> Sinon je peux pas lire ça en mangeant du POPCORN


Je comprend bien et suis même d'accord, mais dans cette phrase je n'ai rien vu qui s'apparente à du trash. Je comprend également être en minorité sur ce ressentis, dans la mesure ou je me rend compte être le seul à trouver ça déplacé et inélégant, même (voir surtout) dans un contexte humoristique, d'énoncer une telle information. Qu'on le veuille ou non, l'idée fait son chemin et il est de la responsabilité du rédacteur de peser ses mots et leurs impact. Surtout quand nous sommes aujourd'hui dans une période ou les média dominants nous assomment d'informations sur le sujet, loin d'êtres toutes vérifiées (!), et que j'ai trouvé regrettable que le Canard y touche, même par cette toute petite phrase.

Un humoriste se doit d'être critique, de remettre en question la société dans son ensemble. Surtout que je considère que tout sujet relève de La Culture, que ce soit de la politique au jeux vidéo en passant par le sport, l'art etc etc... (sans pour autant minimiser le sujet abordé. C'est à mon avis un des dangers de l'humour de rendre dérisoire des sujets "graves").

Sauf que Canard PC, c'est avant tout du journalisme spécialisé dans le jeu vidéo (ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose). Je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'avoir entre les mains un erzats de Charlie Hebdo (paix à son âme) ou du Canard Enchainé, jusqu’à ce que je lise cette phrase qui pour moi est maladroite.

Qu'un article relatant l'univers du jeu vidéo en politique soit blindé d'humour, aucun problème, on achète le Canard entres autres pour ça. Mais je me suis sentis désireux de relever ce qui m'a paru comme une maladresse, devant le choix délibéré d'un rédacteur de mentionner une information "gratuite" et "orientée" sous couvert de l'Humour et de la Liberté d'Expression, alors que j'estimais que le rôle d'un journaliste dont ce n'est pas la spécialité serait de garder une certaine retenue, voir d'aller jusqu’à la plus totale neutralité quand ce n'est pas son terrain.

Par exemple, j'aurai eu la même réaction si cette phrase serait apparu dans une critique de Guernica de Picasso dans une revue d'art type Beaux Arts Magazine ou autre, que ce soit une revue très sérieuse ou prenant le parti pris de l'humour.

Mais encore une fois, ce n'était que pour apporter un avis, choix que j'ai fait en fonction du fait que le Canard met à disposition une tribune pour que l'on puisse s'exprimer sur le magazine. Et remercie par ailleurs O.Boulon d'avoir pris sur son temps pour y répondre.

----------


## Syllabus

Solution : vendre le magazine en kit. "Achetez Canard PC édition spéciale à seulement 4 euros 99 et recevez en exclusivité ses 2 DLC : Blagues Politiques et Jeux glauques !" Suffit de laisser de l'espace entre les lignes dans l'édition de base.  ::ninja::

----------


## TiNitro

Moui, ça me va à moi l'humour sur l'actualité ou la politique. Des fois je suis en désaccord, et c'est tout, ça ne me gâche pas mon plaisir.

@Boulon, la comparaison forum et canard est foireuse mais pas autant que ça. Vous êtes certes responsables de ce qui s'écrit dans les  2cas, mais alors vous devriez appliquer les mêmes règles. J'approuve 100% la politique de la modération mais il me semble qye cette attitude se justifie plus facilement parce qu'il est plus efficace et moins prise de chou d'édicter des règles simples que de juger de la pertinence de chaque post. Et on évite les dérives de sujet interminables. La différence ntre la morale et la loi quoi.




> ...Pour moi, le Canard sais être souvent le Desproges du journalisme de jeu vidéo,...


Alors si on mentionne Desproges, citons le: "on peut rire de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde".  

@vectra: ah? toi aussi ça t'as fait ça pour les cheveux et le bide ?

----------


## ducon

Et puisqu’on cite cette phrase, attention au contresens.

----------


## vectra

> @vectra: ah? toi aussi ça t'as fait ça pour les cheveux et le bide ?


_ 
C'est pas du mauvais gras_ qu'ils disaient, le gras de canard.
Ah les bâtards  :^_^:

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est vrai en ce qui concerne la graisse de canard.

----------


## vectra

Va expliquer ça à mes bourrelets  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Va expliquer ça à mes bourrelets


C'est "autre chose".

----------


## vectra

Genre, le saintdoux-mélasse?
Pourtant, ça coule bien avec de l'eau de vie...

---------- Post added at 13h28 ---------- Previous post was at 13h19 ----------




> Qu'un article relatant l'univers du jeu vidéo en politique soit blindé d'humour, aucun problème, on achète le Canard entres autres pour ça. Mais je me suis sentis désireux de relever ce qui m'a paru comme une maladresse, devant le choix délibéré d'un rédacteur de mentionner une information "gratuite" et "orientée" sous couvert de l'Humour et de la Liberté d'Expression, alors que j'estimais que le rôle d'un journaliste dont ce n'est pas la spécialité serait de garder une certaine retenue, voir d'aller jusqu’à la plus totale neutralité quand ce n'est pas son terrain.



Je ne sais pas, mais moi j'ai toujours vu le canard comme une publication un peu trashos sur la forme et solide sur le fond. 

Personnellement, je n'ai pas eu l'impression que le monde du JV était tellement propice à l'épanouissement d'une carrière de journaliste d'investigation. J'achète le journal pour suivre les actualités, éventuellement deux ou trois jeux qui m'intéressent, quelques dossiers et puis c'est tout: le reste, c'est pour la goleri. 

S'il n'y avait pas cette patte particulière à l'écriture, je finirais par me lasser très vite et l'acheter une fois tous les 3 mois au mieux. Surtout sur plein de tests de jeux qui sont complètement à l'opposé de mes intérêts...

Ca fait probablement de moi un gros beauf vaguement gauchiste et à bourrelets, mais bon, j'apporte juste un petit contrepoint à ton point de vue, que je comprends d'ailleurs. Je veux juste dire que des gens comme moi (les pauvres  :Emo: ) ont d'autres attentes.

----------


## kenshironeo

Question pour Canard Console.

J'ai longtemps hésité à acquérir la 3DS car j'étais intéressé par un nombre réduit de jeux et parce que sur PC tout est moins cher.
Je voudrais savoir si la 2DS avec son interface permettra de jouer normalement et si elle intègrera un stylet pour les jeux qui en nécessitent(Dawn of Sorrow sur 3DS par exemple).

Est-ce que le prix en euros sera le même q'aux us après conversion(c'est à dire 99 euros pour les 130 dollars aux us?)
Est-ce que vous pensez que la console sera exempte de problèmes techniques à sa sortie, pensez vous faire une séance d'unboxing pour nous en dire plus dès que possible. ?

Bref ferez vous un numéro spécial 2DS ou au moins un gros encart dans la rubrique consoles?

----------


## Scorbut

Il y aura une couv' sur chaque face de la 2DS jusqu'à la sortie de Pokémon.
D'ailleurs le magazine va s'appeler Canard 2DS spécialement pour cette console majeure.

----------


## kenshironeo

Au-dela du design enfantin elle peut-être intéressante car plus abordable d'après ce que j'ai lu son plus gros inconvénient se situerait au niveau de la mollesse de la croix mais à part ça elle semble cheap et cool, et la batterie est fournie avec.

Donc ce serait intéressant d'en parler.

----------


## Scorbut

Oui sur une colonne dans l'encart console, mais de là à faire un numéro spécial...

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui peut-être pas un numéro mais un bon petit article ^^.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne crois pas qu'ils feront l'unboxing, ils n'ont pas les gants de mickey.

Sinon je suppose qu'ils en parleront un minimum, si ça en vaut la peine...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je voudrais savoir si la 2DS avec son interface permettra de jouer normalement


Oui



> et si elle intègrera un stylet pour les jeux qui en nécessitent(Dawn of Sorrow sur 3DS par exemple).


Oui



> Est-ce que le prix en euros sera le même q'aux us après conversion(c'est à dire 99 euros pour les 130 dollars aux us?)


Non, les 130$ annoncés sont HT

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Je ne sais pas, mais moi j'ai toujours vu le canard comme une publication un peu trashos sur la forme et solide sur le fond. 
> 
> Personnellement, je n'ai pas eu l'impression que le monde du JV était tellement propice à l'épanouissement d'une carrière de journaliste d'investigation. J'achète le journal pour suivre les actualités, éventuellement deux ou trois jeux qui m'intéressent, quelques dossiers et puis c'est tout: le reste, c'est pour la goleri. 
> 
> S'il n'y avait pas cette patte particulière à l'écriture, je finirais par me lasser très vite et l'acheter une fois tous les 3 mois au mieux. Surtout sur plein de tests de jeux qui sont complètement à l'opposé de mes intérêts...
> 
> Ca fait probablement de moi un gros beauf vaguement gauchiste et à bourrelets, mais bon, j'apporte juste un petit contrepoint à ton point de vue, que je comprends d'ailleurs. Je veux juste dire que des gens comme moi (les pauvres ) ont d'autres attentes.


Ce n'est pas vraiment le soucis que je soulève. Moi aussi je souhaite un Canard "trashos", et cela ne fait pas de nous de gros beauf gauchiste etc etc... cela n'a rien à voir.

La "patte" Canard, je la connais comme vous, et la je n'ai pas retrouvé ce style qui m'attire. J'ai au contraire vu une réflexion litigieuse, hors des conditions de débat nécessaires. Et c'est bien pour ça que je suis venu ici exprimer mon ressentis.

----------


## alx

Le problème c'est peut-être justement d'y voir une réflexion, ou une prise de position. C'est une vanne qui puise dans l'actu du moment, ça n'appuie pas plus une éventuelle propagande que ça la dénonce, ça y fait référence voilà tout.

----------


## znokiss

> Le problème c'est peut-être justement d'y voir une réflexion, ou une prise de position. C'est une vanne qui puise dans l'actu du moment, ça n'appuie pas plus une éventuelle propagande que ça la dénonce, ça y fait référence voilà tout.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Le problème c'est peut-être justement d'y voir une réflexion, ou une prise de position. C'est une vanne qui puise dans l'actu du moment, ça n'appuie pas plus une éventuelle propagande que ça la dénonce, ça y fait référence voilà tout.


Donc le problème viens de moi ? 

Pardon mais sauf ton respect, je n'y crois pas. Je ne prétend pas y voir de la propagande, je ne l'ai jamais mentionné ici.

J'estime juste que, dans un périodique tenu par des professionnels, il est étonnant de voir une telle réflexion, plus du niveau d'un blog ou d'un forum. 

Humour ou pas, il y a ici un parti pris de nommer clairement un personnage d'actualité controversé, et je trouve qu'il est de la responsabilité de son auteur et de ceux qui la diffuse d'en peser les conséquences.

Pour employer les gros mots, il est plus facile d'excuser ce genre de maladresse de la part d'un blogueur ou d'un utilisateur lambda disposant d'une tribune sur le net (merci les nouveaux moyens de communication qui donne à n'importe qui l'opportunité de dire n'importe quoi....) que de celle d'un pro, qui part son statut, à le devoir d'offrir contre rémunération (et pour laquelle je suis content de payer), un "travail" dans le sens d'un objet travaillé, retravaillé, corrigé et soumis à un service qualité supérieur au "rédacteur" anonyme du net qui n'accuse pas autant d'années d'études, de réflexion et de maîtrise de son "art".

----------


## Flad

> à part ça elle semble cheap et cool, et *la batterie est fournie avec*.


Ben mon con, t'en connais qui sont vendu sans batterie ?

----------


## Max_well

> Humour ou pas, il y a ici un parti pris de nommer clairement un personnage d'actualité controversé, et je trouve qu'il est de la responsabilité de son auteur et de ceux qui la diffuse d'en peser les conséquences.


Pourtant c'est loin d'être la première fois. Je suis sur de trouver au moins le triple de références à King Jon Il ou son fils dans les archives de ces dernières années, autant avec Bush ou autre. A tient où même Ousama je suis sur.

Manifestement ce cas là t'as personnellement touché, mais ça n'en fait pas un cas à part dans le cadre du magazine.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je sais pas comment ça a tourné mais à moment donné à l'annonce de la3DS XL celle-ci avait été annoncée sans chargeur de batterie pour ne pas pénaliser les détenteurs de DS.

Et autrefois, les consoles Gameboy, Pocket et gba étaient commercialisées sans batterie, ces dernières étant vendues pour un prix de 99 francs de mémoire, du moins quand je les aie eues.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Non mais surtout tu as confondu batterie et chargeur.

Et pour les anciennes, oui, il n'y avait pas de batteries, elles étaient à piles... M'enfin c'est plus tout à fait la même époque hein.

----------


## alx

♪ _Dominique, nique, nique
S'en allait tout simplement_♫

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui c'est vrai autant pour moi. Ma dernière portable remonte à la GBA donc je ne me suis pas trop actualisé de ce côté^^.

----------


## Netsabes

> Question pour Canard Console.
> 
> J'ai longtemps hésité à acquérir la 3DS car j'étais intéressé par un nombre réduit de jeux et parce que sur PC tout est moins cher.
> Je voudrais savoir si la 2DS avec son interface permettra de jouer normalement et si elle intègrera un stylet pour les jeux qui en nécessitent(Dawn of Sorrow sur 3DS par exemple).
> 
> Est-ce que le prix en euros sera le même q'aux us après conversion(c'est à dire 99 euros pour les 130 dollars aux us?)
> Est-ce que vous pensez que la console sera exempte de problèmes techniques à sa sortie, pensez vous faire une séance d'unboxing pour nous en dire plus dès que possible. ?
> 
> Bref ferez vous un numéro spécial 2DS ou au moins un gros encart dans la rubrique consoles?


 Dans le désordre : non, non, non, oui, oui, oui.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'en étais sur !

----------


## azruqh

> J'en étais sur !


Moi pareil mais j'avais pas le même désordre. Celui-là, c'est un désordre alphabétiquement ordonné.

----------


## vectra

Tiens Netsabes, je ne sais pas si on te l'a déjà dit, mais je ne pense pas que Psygnosis ait été un éditeur de jeux tellement porté sur la Mégadrive.
J'dis ça, j'dis rien. Je suppose que tu as déjà été piétiné par une horde d'Amigaïstes déchaînés à juste titre  ::trollface:: 

Ah ces jeunes...  ::rolleyes:: 

---------- Post added at 23h49 ---------- Previous post was at 23h10 ----------




> Donc le problème viens de moi ?


Non, de Paul Emploi.
Quand on écrit Novlang à la place de Novlangue, on a tort sur tout  :tired:

----------


## chtiungdor

Kenshi tu penses du débat sur Paul Emploi et son fameux article ?

----------


## Nirm

> Kenshi tu penses du débat sur Paul Emploi et son fameux article ?


Salut,
Tu le MP pour ça, ici c'est le topic des questions à la rédac', merci.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Pourtant c'est loin d'être la première fois. Je suis sur de trouver au moins le triple de références à King Jon Il ou son fils dans les archives de ces dernières années, autant avec Bush ou autre. A tient où même Ousama je suis sur.
> 
> Manifestement ce cas là t'as personnellement touché, mais ça n'en fait pas un cas à part dans le cadre du magazine.


Étrange que je ne les ai pas relevés, parce que je ne rate pas un seul numéro depuis des lustres. Après, je n'irai pas jusqu’à dire que sous prétexte qu'ils le faisaient avant avec d'autres personnalités que ça deviens "excusable",_ li fet met_. (le terme excusable est un peu excessif, vu que je n'ai pas la prétention d'excuser, pardonner ou condamner, mais juste de signaler, de mettre en lumière afin d'en connaître les tenant et les aboutissants).

Par exemple, je me rappelle avoir vu une "expression" dans l'encart console ou l'auteur (je ne sais pas qui rédigeait ces brèves dédiées aux consoles), en voulant dire "en France" s'exprimait en ces termes : "au pays de la haine ordinaire"... Je m'en souviens parce que j'avais trouvé cette expression franchement hors de propos dans l'article, et particulièrement mal amenée. Mais, sous couvert de l'humour, n'en avait pas tenu rigueur et n'était pas venu ici le signaler. Après réflexion, j'avais trouvé ça lourd et peu drôle mais "de bonne guerre".

Aujourd'hui je trouve que c'est un tantinet plus important, sûrement à cause de la situation actuelle. J'imagine en ce sens qu'un rédacteur du Canard n'aurait sûrement pas "blagué" sur la mort de Clément Méric ou clairement pris position sur le débat du mariage pour tous alors que nous étions en plein dans la massive couverture médiatique de ces événements. 

J'imagine (peut être que je me trompe hein) que la rédaction à bien conscience que ce n'est pas son rôle de prendre position sur ce genre de sujet.

Hors, la phrase en question affirme clairement quelque chose qui, je trouve, reste encore à prouver. Et que l'auteur l'ai voulu ou non, cela implique une prise de position claire contre le personnage cité (Bachar Al-Assad) et le rend responsable de ces méfaits (raser des villages à la bombe ou autre moyen disponible). J'estime que cela n'a rien à faire dans un périodique dédié au Jeux Vidéo, même si l'auteur apporte la preuve de ce qu'il avance par la suite, la n'est pas le problème.

L'humour est un exercice périlleux, car sous la dérision souvent se cachent des vérités.

----------


## Croaker

Mon avis perso de lecteur, c'est que rien dans l'article ne m'a laissé penser qu'il s'agissait d'une quelconque prise de position de la part du rédacteur ou du Canard. Et je ne comprends pas vraiment qu'on puisse leur reprocher de faire une vanne sur un point de vue répandu chez nous (en France), encore moins de faire une vanne qui ne soit pas du goût de tout le monde, puisque ç'a toujours fait partie de la ligne éditoriale, enfin je pense.

Et ça m'arrive régulièrement de rater une référence ou de trouver une vanne pas drôle dans un article, aussi.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Mon avis perso de lecteur, c'est que rien dans l'article ne m'a laissé penser qu'il s'agissait d'une quelconque prise de position de la part du rédacteur ou du Canard. Et je ne comprends pas vraiment qu'on puisse leur reprocher de faire une vanne sur un point de vue répandu chez nous (en France), encore moins de faire une vanne qui ne soit pas du goût de tout le monde, puisque ç'a toujours fait partie de la ligne éditoriale, enfin je pense.
> 
> Et ça m'arrive régulièrement de rater une référence ou de trouver une vanne pas drôle dans un article, aussi.


Ce n'est pas parce que ce point de vue est répandu en France que l'on doit s'y rallier obligatoirement (pas plus que parce que c'est un point de vue relayé par les média dominants). J'essaye d'être au maximum objectif, ce qui, j'imagine, est sûrement plus facile quand on à fait le choix de dégager la télé de chez soit, mais la n'est pas le sujet.

Et je n'ai jamais accusé le rédacteur de prendre position, mais ai relevé que ce genre de blaguounette implique que suivant comment on la prend, une possible prise de position peut être comprise par le lecteur. 

Je ne tiens pas un tribunal de la pensé mais plutôt une critique (que j'espère constructive) sur l'impact d'une certaine forme d'humour (son importance et ses possibles conséquences) qui n'a (peut être, ou peut être pas) sa place dans un magasine de Jeux Vidéo.

----------


## Croaker

Je pense que la base pour moi et d'autres lecteurs c'est qu'il n'y a pas de limites pour les trucs qui peuvent faire rire.

Est-ce que tu as lu la "tribune" sur la diversité et le handicap de Boulon (je crois que c'était l'hiver dernier)? Si oui j'aimerai savoir si tu trouves qu'elle avait sa place dans CPC, ou pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh non... C'est vrai 




> Je suis un gars super ouvert. La preuve, j’ai décidé de me marier pour faire comme les homos. Mais y a quand même des limites. Je vous laisse vivre vos déviances comme vous voulez… Vous pouvez même mettre des chaussures noires avec une ceinture marron, couper votre salade avec un couteau ou apprendre à lire et à compter aux petites filles. Ça me dérange pas. Par contre, y a un truc que je peux pas sacquer, c’est ces handicapés de consoleux et leur saloperie de Super Smash Bros.


On a tous une mémoire sélective TrAshLOLO. Faut juste apprendre à lâcher le morceau au bout de quelques exemples.

Sinon pour Clément Méric, on a pas fait de blague parce que les fachos et les gauchos de la rédac' n'arrivaient pas à se mettre d'accord.

Et arrête avec la "prise de position". On ne fait pas de politique, on fait des blagues de mauvais goût.
Si tu commences à prendre chaque papier comme un indicateur de nos engagements et opinions, t'es pas prêt de t'en sortir.
On a conseillé aux gens de tenter la pâtisserie cannibale -en faisant brûler des diabétiques pour obtenir du caramel-, on a pêché le requin avec les enfants de nos voisins, je me suis crevé les yeux en me brisant les poings sur un mur avant de me poignarder avec les esquilles d'os tellement un jeu était laid, on a tous voté Chasse Pêche Nature et Traditions, on a mangé des Banana Slips, on a utilisé des lépreux pour ouvrir une usine de parmesan.

----------


## AMDS

> Et arrête avec la "prise de position". On ne fait pas de politique, on fait des blagues de mauvais goût.
> Si tu commences à prendre chaque papier comme un indicateur de nos engagements et opinions, t'es pas prêt de t'en sortir.
> On a conseillé aux gens de tenter la pâtisserie cannibale -en faisant brûler des diabétiques pour obtenir du caramel-, on a pêché le requin avec les enfants de nos voisins, je me suis crevé les yeux en me brisant les poings sur un mur avant de me poignarder avec les esquilles d'os tellement un jeu était laid, on a tous voté Chasse Pêche Nature et Traditions, on a mangé des Banana Slips, on a utilisé des lépreux pour ouvrir une usine de parmesan.


Avec TrashLOLO, je commençais à me demander pourquoi je continuais à lire toutes les deux semaines mon CanardPC.
Avec la réponse de Mr Boulon, je sais.

----------


## O.Boulon

> mais ai relevé que ce genre de blaguounette implique que suivant comment on la prend, une possible prise de position peut être comprise par le lecteur.


Voilà le cœur du problème.
On n'a aucun intérêt pour le "comment on la prend".
Il y a bien longtemps, on a pris le parti définitif de considérer nos lecteurs comme des adultes intelligents.
Par conséquent, on écrit, on ne fait pas de la communication.
On ne se préoccupe pas d'ébarber les textes, de virer les bords coupants pour que le message satisfasse tout le monde et ne blesse personne. On essaie de publier un magazine qui ne nous fasse pas honte et c'est tout.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Oh non... C'est vrai 
> 
> 
> 
> On a tous une mémoire sélective TrAshLOLO. Faut juste apprendre à lâcher le morceau au bout de quelques exemples.
> 
> Sinon pour Clément Méric, on a pas fait de blague parce que les fachos et les gauchos de la rédac' n'arrivaient pas à se mettre d'accord.
> 
> Et arrête avec la "prise de position". On ne fait pas de politique, on fait des blagues de mauvais goût.
> ...


Il y a un point sur lequel je me suis sûrement mal exprimé (j'ai essayé pourtant !).

Je n'ai pas soutenu qu'il y avait derrière cette phrase une quelconque prise de position. Ça ne m'est même pas venu à l'idée, y compris au moment de ma première lecture de l'article. 

Je n'ai fait que relever que ce genre de phrase est, a mon avis, maladroite vis à vis de son potentiel à faire croire au lecteur à une prise de position possible. Et de ce fait, je suis revenu sur l'humour en général qui, je pense, n'est jamais anodin, et qu'il est important de peser ses mots, que l'on cherche à amuser ou non, surtout quand on dispose d'une tribune officielle qu'est la presse.

Et de faire la différence entre un utilisateur lambda qui va tenir son blog et y afficher ses humeurs et une rédaction composées de journalistes professionnels qui travaillent et délivre un résultat de qualité pour lequel on paye.




> Voilà le cœur du problème.
> On n'a aucun intérêt pour le "comment on la prend".
> Il y a bien longtemps, on a pris le parti définitif de considérer nos lecteurs comme des adultes intelligents.
> Par conséquent, on écrit, on ne fait pas de la communication.
> On ne se préoccupe pas d'ébarber les textes, de virer les bords coupants pour que le message satisfasse tout le monde et ne blesse personne. On essaie de publier un magazine qui ne nous fasse pas honte et c'est tout.


Ok d'acc, je vois bien et comprend votre position.

Je vois également que vous êtes confiants et optimistes vis à vis de vos lecteur, et j'avoue que cela doit être le cas (des adultes intelligents) dans sa grande majorité. Peut être que je manque du recul minimum la dessus et que je ne donne pas encore assez confiance à l'esprit critique d'un certain lectorat pour faire la part des choses et ne pas tomber bêtement dans le panneau.

Merci pour cette réponse et d'avoir pris le temps pour ça. 

(entre nous, une telle réponse juste après mon premier post aurait été parfaite  ::): )

----------


## O.Boulon

On nous a accusé d'être racistes, antiracistes, sexistes, antisexistes, homophobes, homosexuels, de droite, de gauche, trop gentils, trop méchants, trop beaufs, trop intellos...
Généralement, les deux en même temps et pour le même texte.
Alors, le "potentiel à faire croire au lecteur à une prise de position possible", on s'en moque.
Je le répète, notre principale responsabilité, elle est vis-à-vis de nous même : ne pas publier un magazine qui nous ferait honte.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ne pas publier un magazine qui nous ferait honte.


A afficher en lettres d'or dans toutes les rédactions.

----------


## O.Boulon

> (entre nous, une telle réponse juste après mon premier post aurait été parfaite )


(entre nous, c'est exactement ce que t'as eu ) 




> Ou alors, on continue à écrire exactement ce qui nous passe par la tête justement parce que c'est pour cette liberté que vous nous lisez.

----------


## AMDS

> On nous a accusé d'être racistes, antiracistes, sexistes, antisexistes, homophobes, homosexuels, de droite, de gauche, trop gentils, trop méchants, trop beaufs, trop intellos...
> Généralement, les deux en même temps et pour le même texte.
> Alors, le "potentiel à faire croire au lecteur à une prise de position possible", on s'en moque.
> Je le répète, notre principale responsabilité, elle est vis-à-vis de nous même : ne pas publier un magazine qui nous ferait honte.


Et nous, bête lecteur que nous sommes, nous continuons à acheter notre dose deux fois par mois !

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> On nous a accusé d'être racistes, antiracistes, sexistes, antisexistes, homophobes, homosexuels, de droite, de gauche, trop gentils, trop méchants, trop beaufs, trop intellos...
> Généralement, les deux en même temps et pour le même texte.
> Alors, le "potentiel à faire croire au lecteur à une prise de position possible", on s'en moque.
> Je le répète, notre principale responsabilité, elle est vis-à-vis de nous même : ne pas publier un magazine qui nous ferait honte.


On se télescope en écrivant nos réponses quand l'autre appuie sur "envoyer". Ça aide pas  :^_^: 

Du coup, cette réponse (comme ta réponse précédente) me conviens parfaitement.

C'est vrai que je dois, pour vous, arriver comme une dreadlock dans la soupe et surtout après bon nombre de ces accusations dont tu parle et qu'aujourd'hui, vous avez la peau tannée et pas grand chose à faire de mes gesticulations qui vous en touche une sans bouger l'autre.

Je vais donc rester sur ma réponse précédente également, en rester sur mon impression principale qui est d'avoir trouvé la blague maladroite et pas très drôle (ce qui dois venir du fait que l'ensemble des papiers de P.Emploi sont clairement bons, comme je l'ai dit lors d'un post hier) et continuer ma lecture du Canard tranquillement.

---------- Post added at 12h07 ---------- Previous post was at 12h06 ----------




> (entre nous, c'est exactement ce que t'as eu )


Je préfère quand même la dernière version, un peu plus étayée.

----------


## azruqh

> Je vais donc rester sur ma réponse précédente également, en rester sur mon impression principale qui est d'avoir trouvé la blague maladroite et pas très drôle (ce qui dois venir du fait que l'ensemble des papiers de P.Emploi sont clairement bons, comme je l'ai dit lors d'un post hier) et continuer ma lecture du Canard tranquillement.


Tu vas devoir aussi changer d'avatar.  ::ninja::

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Tu vas devoir aussi changer d'avatar.


Ha ?

----------


## vectra

> Ça me dérange pas. Par contre, y a un truc que je peux pas sacquer, c’est ces handicapés de consoleux


 ::lol::  :B):  ::wub::

----------


## Croaker

Faudrait voire à quoter jusqu'au bout, sinon ça englobe les gens qui ont acheté une console pour jouer à "The Last of Us".

Moi je m'en fous, j'avais une console avant :con:

----------


## Bah

> Ha ?


Ben c'est rigolo que ce soit celui qui s'appelle TrAshLOLO et qui a un avatar "parental adivisory" qui soit choqué par une phrase dans CPC.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Ben c'est rigolo que ce soit celui qui s'appelle TrAshLOLO et qui a un avatar "parental adivisory" qui soit choqué par une phrase dans CPC.


ça s'appelle du trolling de qualité, bien construit il fait suréagir tout le monde et les gens mordent à l'hameçon  ::O: .

----------


## azruqh

> Ben c'est rigolo que ce soit celui qui s'appelle TrAshLOLO et qui a un avatar "parental adivisory" qui soit choqué par une phrase dans CPC.


Merci Bah.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> Ben c'est rigolo que ce soit celui qui s'appelle TrAshLOLO et qui a un avatar "parental adivisory" qui soit choqué par une phrase dans CPC.


Alors : 

- Mon pseudo est un surnom donné par des amis il y a longtemps de cela (bien avant l'arrivée du 256k à domicile) parce que j'avais la fâcheuse tendance à mettre les pieds dans le plat. Ce qui m'a fait choisir ce pseudo c'est que quelques années plus tard, d'autres amis (qui ne connaissaient pas les premiers cités) m'ont surnommé de la sorte parce qu’a l'époque j'étais fan de trash-metal. Je l'utilise depuis parce que la coïncidence m'a plu et que j'ai la flemme de changer. Donc rien a voir avec un quelconque mode de vie consistant a prôner le "trash" comme valeur ou principe.

- L'avatar est en effet un petit troll gentil et parce que j'aime bien ce logo et ce qu'il représente (de l'avertissement "attention c'est vulgaire ou lala c'est sale bouuuuh caca" au petit plus commercial non assumé pour attirer les jeunes en manque de violence verbale). 

Ensuite je n'ai pas été choqué par une phrase. Cette façon de voir est réductrice et détourne la réalité. Je ne vais pas revenir la dessus, j'estime avoir fait le tour, ou du moins, que cela doit cesser et que le topic doit reprendre son cours normal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais pour faire court, chacun peut être choqué à un moment ou l'autre par une "blague" dans Cpc. Maintenant soit on interdit toute forme d'humour pour ne pas choquer les éventuels, soit on laisse couler, c'est pas la fin du monde.

----------


## eKaps

> a l'époque j'étais fan de *trash*-metal.

----------


## TrAshLOLO

> http://i.imgur.com/fR6robz.gif


Oui je sais... pardon aux familles tout ça.

----------


## Haraban

Metal Grammar nazi  :^_^:  .

----------


## ducon

> http://i.imgur.com/fR6robz.gif


Ben ouais, du metal tout pourri.

----------


## eKaps

> Ben ouais, du metal tout pourri.


Han mais fallait préciser !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Du metal à mettre à la poubelle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi j'ai une poubelle en plastique.
Qu'en pense Kenshi ?

----------


## Norochj

> Moi j'ai une poubelle en plastique.
> Qu'en pense Kenshi ?


On s'en branle de Kenshi et de son avis. Il est suffisamment pénible sur ce topic sans que vous ayez besoin de le solliciter.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Cacao a essayé d'être drôle et toi tu fous tout par terre.  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A défaut d'être drôle, j'ai pêché un rageux. Ca compense.  :Cigare:

----------


## Norochj

Le running-gag Kenshi sur ce topic on a fait le tour, si vous voulez le taunt il vous reste celui de la LDJ et du "Da Fuck".
Maintenant que ce topic a retrouvé sa fonction première autant essayer de le perdurer.

----------


## azruqh

> Le running-gag Kenshi sur ce topic on a fait le tour, si vous voulez le taunt il vous reste celui de la LDJ et du "Da Fuck".
> Maintenant que ce topic a retrouvé sa fonction première autant essayer de le perdurer.


Aaah ok, j'ai compris. Nan mais, en fait, ce topic n'a jamais eu de fonction première, ça t'avait échappé... D'ailleurs, en y regardant de plus près, aucun topic sur ce forum n'a de fonction première.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Si vous n'aimez pas Kenshi n'en dégoutez pas les autres.

----------


## vectra

C'est pas le mauvais bougre...

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Je le répète, notre principale responsabilité, elle est vis-à-vis de nous même : ne pas publier un magazine qui nous ferait honte.


Courage, ça progresse, un jour vous allez y arriver  :Emo:

----------


## chtiungdor

> Le running-gag Kenshi sur ce topic on a fait le tour, si vous voulez le taunt il vous reste celui de la LDJ et du "Da Fuck".
> Maintenant que ce topic a retrouvé sa fonction première autant essayer de le perdurer.


Pas de soucis s'il arrête ses fausses questions  ::): .

----------


## vectra

Oui, d'ailleurs, quelle est la différence entre un pigeon?
Répondez. Maintenant!

----------


## znokiss

> Du metal à mettre à la poubelle.


Le metal, ça se recycle.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je n'ai pas trouvé la preview de Shadow Warrior pourtant indiqué  à la page 24, à la place il y avait resogun. C'est une erreur à l'impression ou il y a eu un imprévu?

----------


## Euklif

Que vous ayez arrêté barredevie, soit... Mais ça vous gêne pas de faire de la pub à un truc écolo depuis que le domaine a été racheté  ::ninja:: ?

----------


## Anton

Subtil moyen pour rappeler que ça n'a toujours pas bougé en quoi maintenant, 1 an ?  ::trollface::  Le DLGamerHotDeals doit doucement approcher les 6 mois quant à lui.

Surtout qu'à l'heure où j'écris, il est même encore moins cher quand on clique dessus  :^_^: 




> - 75 %
> 19.99€
> 4.99€

----------


## BilliBalla

> Le metal, ça se recycle.



Sinon pourquoi on a pas eu d'article de GMB depuis un bon moment, même en comptant les vacances?
IL NE NOUS AIME PLUS?  :Emo:  ::cry::

----------


## gros_bidule

Il s'est quand même vachement calmé le GMB. Ce n'est plus le même génial fou-furieux qu'au début  :Emo:

----------


## ducon



----------


## Netsabes

> Que vous ayez arrêté barredevie, soit... Mais ça vous gêne pas de faire de la pub à un truc écolo depuis que le domaine a été racheté ?


On a toujours le domaine, mais Gandi a recyclé l'IP et j'avais pas fait le ménage dans la config. Ca devrait pointer vers CPC dans un futur proche.

----------


## Anton

Pourquoi rediriger au lieu de supprimer "barre de vie" qui n'a plus de raison d'être dans cette barre ?  ::wacko::

----------


## kenshironeo

Peut-être qu'un jour ça reviendra il me semble que ça avait été dit que ça pouvait encore ressuscité(ou je confonds avec le truc sur les F2P)

----------


## Wingi

> Pourquoi rediriger au lieu de supprimer "barre de vie" qui n'a plus de raison d'être dans cette barre ?


Parce que sinon des tatillons viendront signaler le fait que ça pointe sur un autre site ?  :;):

----------


## Netsabes

Voilà. Et par ailleurs, je peux modifier mon vieux site mort, mais pas le forum CPC.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Pourquoi rediriger au lieu de supprimer "barre de vie" qui n'a plus de raison d'être dans cette barre ?


Pour ne jamais oublier.

----------


## kenshironeo

J'aimerais àavoir votre avis sur une rumeur publiée dans EDGE. Apparemment la PS4 serait 50% plus rapide que la ONe et la battrait au niveau de la lecture mémoire, et de l"ALU"(unité de calcul arithmétique)de la carte graphique. Je ne comprends pas grand chose à ces termes mais apparemment un jeu mutliplateformes aurait tourné à  30 FPS  en 1920*1080 sur PS4, contre 20 FPS ou moins sur la One avec une résolution de 1600 * 900.

Déjà j'ai du mal à concevoir qu'en 2013 il y ait des gens qui oseraient proposer de jouer à un jeu à moins de 30 FPS, mais je voulais savoir si d'après les caractéristiques actuelles des deux consoles cette information vous semble crédible, d'autant que Edge est un magazine relativement sérieux.

edit: ajout de la source

----------


## Qiou87

> J'aimerais àavoir votre avis sur une rumeur publiée dans EDGE. Apparemment la PS4 serait 50% plus rapide que la ONe et la battrait au niveau de la lecture mémoire, et de l"ALU"(unité de calcul arithmétique)de la carte graphique. Je ne comprends pas grand chose à ces termes mais apparemment un jeu mutliplateformes aurait tourné à  30 FPS  en 1920*1080 sur PS4, contre 20 FPS ou moins sur la One avec une résolution de 1600 * 900.
> 
> Déjà j'ai du mal à concevoir qu'en 2013 il y ait des gens qui oseraient proposer de jouer à un jeu à moins de 30 FPS, mais je voulais savoir si d'après les caractéristiques actuelles des deux consoles cette information vous semble crédible, d'autant que Edge est un magazine relativement sérieux.
> 
> edit: ajout de la source


Ca n'a rien d'une nouveauté, ça fait un moment qu'on en parle. La PS4 a une puissance de calcul graphique (unité GPU) nettement plus costaud (dans les 20% de plus de mémoire) et surtout une mémoire vive système de type GDDR5 contre de la simple DDR3 pour la One. Sur les cartes graphiques du marché qui sont parfois commercialisées en version DDR3 et GDDR5, un écart de 20-30% existe. Dès lors et en cumulant les deux déficits (lenteur mémoire + moins de puissance de calcul), 50% ne semblent pas si fous que ça.

C'est pas pour rien que Microsoft tente une augmentation de fréquence de dernière minute sur le CPU et évite gentillement le domaine des perfs dans sa communication. Une console qui est courte en puissance dès sa sortie, ça craint!

----------


## chtiungdor

Mais mais... pourquoi cette question sur ce topic ? Ou alors je n'ai pas compris sa "finalité" et Kenshironeo lui a tout pigé ?!

----------


## kenshironeo

50* de perf en moins et 100 brouzoufs de plus ça fait mal l'un dans l'autre quand même... A voir si ça vaut donner lieu à des xbox one XL ou autre quelques mois après.

Vu le poids et l'histoire de la société j' aurais pensé que Microsoft avait largement les moyens de proposer une console au niveau de la PS4.

----------


## Blowfin

> Mais mais... pourquoi cette question sur ce topic ? Ou alors je n'ai pas compris sa "finalité" et Kenshironeo lui a tout pigé ?!


La rédaction Canard PC, l'haruspice des internets.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pense qu'ils ont sous-estimés ce qu'était prêt à raquer Sony pour sa prochaine console.
Ceci-dit c'est à double tranchant: la PS4 coûte probablement plus chère à produire et Sony est en bien moins bonne santé que M$. Donc si ça "foire", ils risquent gros.
Ou pas évidemment, j'en sais rien je ne suis pas Pachter.

----------


## Zouuu

Est ce qu'il serait possible dans 1 des prochains numéros d'avoir un poster de Couly sur une double page centrale ? C'est pour la porte de mes toilettes qui est toute vierge  :Emo:  S'il vous plait !!!!  ::cry::

----------


## t4nk

> Oui, d'ailleurs, quelle est la différence entre un flic?
> Répondez. Maintenant!


Fixed.


Spoiler Alert! 


Il ne sait ni lire.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Est ce qu'il serait possible dans 1 des prochains numéros d'avoir un poster de Couly sur une double page centrale ? C'est pour la porte de mes toilettes qui est toute vierge  S'il vous plait !!!!


Et moi je veux une couv signé Couly  ::sad:: 

EN plus le monsieur quoté pourra l'arracher pour décorer ses toilettes.

----------


## Izual

Pourquoi aucun membre n'a posté de topic pour les deux derniers numéros ? Ordre d'en haut ou personne n'a eu la motivation ?

Edit : bon  bah Kenshi a créé un topic du coup...

----------


## Koma

Pourquoi vous faites pas une parge narcissique dans le mag avec le best-of des tweet-clashes de Boulon contre Chièze, Mar_lard et les autres?

Introspection on a dit !

----------


## TheProjectHate

La page sur South Park: Stick of Truth dans le numéro Gamescon m'ayant salement fait baver, je voudrais savoir : au vu des habitudes de l'éditeur et de la date de sortie, vous pensez recevoir quand une version pour la tester ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouh lalallala.
Je crois que pour le coup Ubisoft est totalement tributaire de South Park Company.
Donc, imprévisible.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Bon, on va faire avec alors, vivement le test...mais je le sens bien le jeu, le fait que Parker et Stone se soient vraiment impliqués me fait espérer le meilleur.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est sérieux la PlayBoxOne ? Si oui, vous êtes en train de faire un concours avec Streumon pour la comm' ? Parce que vous êtes bien partis pour gagner  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> C’est sérieux la PlayBoxOne ? Si oui, vous êtes en train de faire un concours avec Streumon pour la comm' ? Parce que vous êtes bien partis pour gagner


Si tu savais...  :Emo:

----------


## Nirm

> Si tu savais...


 Viens en parler *là*.

----------


## Koma

> Ouh lalallala.
> Je crois que pour le coup Ubisoft est totalement tributaire de South Park Company.
> Donc, imprévisible.


Ils ont pas pu vous en dire plus sur cette histoire de procès ? Y'a une VF avec Lemoine & co de prévue ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

QUel procès ?

----------


## Koma

Bah de mémoire, quand THQ a coulé et que les licences se sont fait mettre en ventes, la South Park Company/Comedy Central est arrivé en beuglant que South Park c'était une IP De qualitay et qu'ils avaient, selon les accords prévus, tous les droits sur le jeu et l'IP dédiée, dont celui de tout reprendre chez eux. 

Ce qui n'arrangeait pas vraiment Ubisoft qui venait de remporter l'acquisition du jeu aux enchères.

Je crois que CC avait menacé de procès Ubi s'ils n'écoutaient pas, mais qu'ils avaient fini par trouver un accord à l'amiable. Mais je n'ai pas tous les détails.

----------


## BilliBalla

> Bah de mémoire, quand THQ a coulé et que les licences se sont fait mettre en ventes, la South Park Company/Comedy Central est arrivé en beuglant que South Park c'était une IP De qualitay et qu'ils avaient, selon les accords prévus, tous les droits sur le jeu et l'IP dédiée, dont celui de tout reprendre chez eux. 
> 
> Ce qui n'arrangeait pas vraiment Ubisoft qui venait de remporter l'acquisition du jeu aux enchères.
> 
> Je crois que CC avait menacé de procès Ubi s'ils n'écoutaient pas, mais qu'ils avaient fini par trouver un accord à l'amiable. Mais je n'ai pas tous les détails.


Il paraissait surtout que South Park Studios avait signé un accord à THQ pour faire en sorte que seul ce dernier aurait le droit d'exploiter la licence.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que la responsabilité n'incombe pas alors à ceux qui ont organisé les ventes des biens de THQ, car ils auraient du s'informer des clauses des propriétés qu'il vendaient?

----------


## BilliBalla

> Est-ce que la responsabilité n'incombe pas alors à ceux qui ont organisé les ventes des biens de THQ, car ils auraient du s'informer des clauses des propriétés qu'il vendaient?


Ben ils se seraient pas amusé à tenter de vendre une licence estampillée «Seulement utilisable par THQ!»

----------


## Kwikipedia

> Est-ce que la responsabilité n'incombe pas alors à ceux qui ont organisé les ventes des biens de THQ, car ils auraient du s'informer des clauses des propriétés qu'il vendaient?


THQ Inc. était un éditeur et un développeur américain de jeux vidéo. La société fut fondée en 1989 et basée à Agoura Hills, en Californie.

Son nom dérive de "Teen Hunt-Quest" lorsque la société était spécialisée dans la production pour adulte dans les années 1990. THQ possèdait des bureaux en Amérique du Nord, en Europe et en Asie Pacifique.

L'entreprise ferme en 2013 suite à sa faillite de décembre 2012, et après avoir vendu ses studios et ses franchises phares. Le 19 décembre 2012, l'éditeur se déclare en faillite comme le lui permet la loi américaine et prévoit de revendre ses studios à la société d'investissement Clearlake Curse Group.
En décembre 2012, Le groupe Clearlake propose un rachat général de THQ pour 60 millions de dollars, l'offre sera néanmoins recalée.

Le 23 janvier 2013, THQ est démantelé, les propositions faites par différents repreneurs s'élèvent à plus de 100 millions de dollars, dépassant alors les 60 millions proposés par Clearlake pour l'acquisition globale de la compagnie.

Brian J. Farrell déclarera lors de cette vente1 :
_"A forciori, THQ se désengage de toutes tâches, responsabilités, et surtout de la tâche morale qui lui décombe... et surtout, qui lui incombe."_

_
1. ↑ http://www.canardpc.com/actu/thq-a-f...000099314.html_

----------


## Sim's

À 3:10:00 : http://www.twitch.tv/gamekultlive/b/415545552

Donc ma question est : Est ce que vous allez refaire une vidéo avec le Sieur Greg ?  ::): 

D'ailleurs allez à 19:42 :




 ::P:

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, dés qu'on aura du talent.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui, dés qu'on aura du talent.


Il faut y croire, avec de l'effort (TM Bebealien).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui, dés qu'on aura du talent.


C'est dommage, ça aurait pu être sympa.

----------


## Postrama

> Oui, dés qu'on aura du talent.


Mon père disait toujours que "les grands classiques c'est comme une épisiotomie, c'est nul parce qu'on voit le fil, l'industriel fait de l'ombre au magique."
Il a surement raison quelque part mais des fois la nostalgie a du bon, ne serait-ce qu'en pensant au trente glorieuses. Et ça la chaine Canard PC - Magazine l'a bien compris, c'est pourquoi elle nous repasse ce matin un des meilleurs péplums d'antan. 
Néanmoins une fois la lueur des muscles huilés passée à l'ombre, la réalité refait vite surface. Et la réalité se montre parfois plus cruelle qu'un tiers prévisionnel.
Ici elle nous promet un Icare larguant ses EAP à l'approche d'Helios alors que c'est simplement Roger qui a voulu changer l'ampoule de la salle de bain sans couper le compteur. 
On pardonnera les maladresses techniques d'époque mais ça nous rappelle quand même qu'on est déjà en 2013.
A voir.



7054214 , 10h48 - *Chaine* : _Canard PC - Magazine_ *Genre* : _Péplum, Aventure, Classique_ par *O.Boulon*

----------


## Hellvis

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir qu'un rapport n°852 de la commission de la culture, de l'éducation et de la communication et de la commission des affaires économiques du sénat intitulé " Jeux vidéo : une industrie culturelle innovante pour nos territoires ".

Comptez-vous en parler dans un prochain numéro ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Question dans le même domaine, politico-économique.

Pensez vous que l'esport mérite d'être reconnu comme un sport? Cette possibilité commence à être envisagée au plus haut niveau et des personnalités politiques n'y seraient pas défavorables.

Est-ce que ce serait une évolution positive ou la marque d'une décadence morale?

----------


## znokiss

Quel genre de personnalités politiques ? Ça m'intéresse.

----------


## MrChris

> Est-ce que ce serait une évolution positive ou la marque d'une décadence morale?


Assurément une marque de décadence de la société moderne puisque le jeu-vidéo est -comme chacun ici le sait et le prône- une abomination.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quel genre de personnalités politiques ? Ça m'intéresse.


Nadine Morano.

----------


## kenshironeo

Le comité olympique français, le ministère des sports étudient sérieusement la question.

----------


## MrChris

Doit pas y avoir une notion d'effort physique pour définir qu'une pratique est un sport ?

Parce que j'ai beau regarder les JO je n'y ai encore jamais vu de tournoi d'échec...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je crois que la notion qui prévaut c'est "Combien de pognon ça peut ramener" ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Parce que j'ai beau regarder les JO je n'y ai encore jamais vu de tournoi d'échec...


Le curling aux JO d'hiver, ça compte?

----------


## Izual

Boulon a déjà posté son avis sur l'esport je sais plus où.

----------


## MrChris

> Le curling aux JO d'hiver, ça compte?


Celui-là non.

----------


## Koma

Le topic des gifs est locké ? On ne peut plus y poster ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le topic des gifs est locké ? On ne peut plus y poster ?


Il y a peut-être un nouveau en création.

----------


## kilfou

> Le topic des gifs est locké ? On ne peut plus y poster ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/77...repost!/page80

Il est ouvert.

----------


## keulz

> Doit pas y avoir une notion d'effort physique pour définir qu'une pratique est un sport ?
> 
> Parce que j'ai beau regarder les JO je n'y ai encore jamais vu de tournoi d'échec...


Le tir sportif ?

Pour être un sport, il n'y a pas besoin que ça entraine un épuisement physique.
De là à dire que l'e-sport mérite d'être un sport...

Mais une chose est sûre, c'est que s'ils décident de ne pas considérer ça comme un sport, ça ne sera pas pour les bonnes raisons...  :tired:

----------


## Xchroumfph

La notion de sport est indexée en grande partie à la manière dont une pratique une activité ou non à l'activité en elle-même (exemple tout simple, la marche à pied mais ça marche pour tout le reste.)
La notion d'effort physique ne suffit pas du tout à définir une pratique sportive. Sinon, la maçonnerie est un sport de haut-niveau.

Enfin, et c'est le plus important, il faut différencier radicalement la pratique du sport et la compétition sportive. 

Maintenant, l'e-sport est une vaste blague, un concept fumeux pour tenter d’acquérir un peu de crédibilité et attirer des sponsors et du fric en rassurant tout le monde. Il est légitime que les personnes qui pratiquent la compétition dans le JV cherchent un statut et celui des sportifs de haut-niveau pourraient leur correspondre peu ou prou. Mais il me semble que la notion de sport numérique amène des confusions qui ne profitent à personne. C'est une proposition feignante.
La compétition existe et s'organise pour tout un tas d'activité auxquelles les jeux vidéos sont plus apparentés (comme les échecs déjà cités, le poker pourquoi pas et pleins d'autres trucs auxquels je ne pense pas sur le moment). Le tout c'est de se fédérer...
Maintenant est ce que l'e-sport a vraiment besoin de se nourrir aux "valeurs" qui animent la compétition sportive ? Rien n'est moins sur.

Sinon, soyons clairs, les e-sportifs sont avant tout de pauvres mecs cherchant désespérément à faire de leur pratique autistique du JV une source de revenu et espèrent ainsi entretenir l'illusion dans laquelle est plongée leur vie le plus longtemps possible.  ::ninja:: 
Enfin c'est surtout vrai pour les FPS. Les doseurs sont des mecs bien  ::P:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon, soyons clairs, les e-sportifs sont avant tout de pauvres mecs cherchant désespérément à faire de leur pratique autistique du JV une source de revenu et espèrent ainsi entretenir l'illusion dans laquelle est plongée leur vie le plus longtemps possible.


Tu peux enlever le ninja, c'est tellement ça.

----------


## Chocolouf

> La notion de sport est indexée en grande partie à la manière dont une pratique une activité ou non à l'activité en elle-même (exemple tout simple, la marche à pied mais ça marche pour tout le reste.)
> La notion d'effort physique ne suffit pas du tout à définir une pratique sportive. Sinon, la maçonnerie est un sport de haut-niveau.
> 
> Enfin, et c'est le plus important, il faut différencier radicalement la pratique du sport et la compétition sportive. 
> 
> Maintenant, l'e-sport est une vaste blague, un concept fumeux pour tenter d’acquérir un peu de crédibilité et attirer des sponsors et du fric en rassurant tout le monde. Il est légitime que les personnes qui pratiquent la compétition dans le JV cherchent un statut et celui des sportifs de haut-niveau pourraient leur correspondre peu ou prou. Mais il me semble que la notion de sport numérique amène des confusions qui ne profitent à personne. C'est une proposition feignante.
> La compétition existe et s'organise pour tout un tas d'activité auxquelles les jeux vidéos sont plus apparentés (comme les échecs déjà cités, le poker pourquoi pas et pleins d'autres trucs auxquels je ne pense pas sur le moment). Le tout c'est de se fédérer...
> Maintenant est ce que l'e-sport a vraiment besoin de se nourrir aux "valeurs" qui animent la compétition sportive ? Rien n'est moins sur.
> 
> ...


Des e-professionnels plutôt que des e-sportifs alors non ?

----------


## Alab

C'est le steam os qui sera utilisé sur la Playboxone ?

----------


## keulz

> La notion de sport est indexée en grande partie à la manière dont une pratique une activité ou non à l'activité en elle-même (exemple tout simple, la marche à pied mais ça marche pour tout le reste.)
> La notion d'effort physique ne suffit pas du tout à définir une pratique sportive. Sinon, la maçonnerie est un sport de haut-niveau.
> 
> Enfin, et c'est le plus important, il faut différencier radicalement la pratique du sport et la compétition sportive. 
> 
> Maintenant, l'e-sport est une vaste blague,


 Ok, mais pourquoi ?
Peut-on réduire tous les jeux dans un même sac "e-sport" ?
Il y a des sports qui ne demandent que de l'adresse, par exemple, non ? Un jeu comme CS demande de l'adresse, des réflexes, du jeu en équipe...

De la même manière il y a des pratiques qui ne sont pas considérées comme sportive par l'impossibilité de vraiment faire des matchs amicaux, genre le krav maga, pourquoi ? J'ai eu l'impression que c'était parce que toute pratique orientée "compétition" ne refléterait pas l'esprit de cette pratique, donc le sport ne serait pas juste une activité demandant un certain contrôle musculaire (puissance, endurance, adresse...) pouvant donner lieu à des compétitions ?

---------- Post added at 01h17 ---------- Previous post was at 01h16 ----------




> C'est le steam os qui sera utilisé sur la Playboxone ?


C'est l'idée avancée, mais ça n'était pas déterminé.
De toutes manières, peu de chance que ça soit autre chose qu'une idée très intéressante, donc s'il ne fait que publier les "plans" du DIY, tu y mettras bien ce que tu veux...

----------


## dieubaca

Une petite question me taraude...
N'auriez vous pas, par inadvertance, embauché le maquettiste de JVMagasine pour les couv'?
Parce que ça sent le dérapage dernièrement.
Où sont les premières qui couvrent des dossiers comme le sexisme dans les jeux?

juste un petit message d'alerte d'un petit gars sans prétentions.

Ps : je suis pas de la redac, alors pas de chasse aux sorcières.

----------


## Lt Anderson

La couv' serait trop "commerciale", trop "marketing"?

----------


## dieubaca

Plutot qu'elles ne portent plus les couleurs et le décalage du mag.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Plutot qu'elles ne portent plus les couleurs et le décalage du mag.


Ben y'a toujours le lapin et les jeux de mot pourris.

----------


## dieubaca

A mon sens, dernièrement elles ne sont plus aux couleurs de ce mag' decalé.
J'adore l'humour de ces mecs, qui ont sans doute fait des écoles genre MégaCagne et m'obligent à prendre un dico, mais les couv' avec Mickey en fondu derrière Chun-li paraissent à coté de la plaque.
Mon exposé est pas très étayé mais je persiste à dire qu'on dirait les couv' de JVMagaSine (le s est là pour ne pas être attaqué sur d'eventuels droits...). Et je suis pas du secteur mais elles doivent pas servir de références  ::):

----------


## Wobu

Franchement je vois pas de problème. Pour moi les dernières couv elles sont bordéliques comme le journal et autant je me souviens de Picsou mais Mickey en couv ça me dit trop rien.

----------


## Alab

Perso je trouve les 4 dernières couv un peu faites selon le même modèle "on met tout le bazar au milieu", alors c'est pas moche non plus mais ça change je trouve, et ça change de certaines couv' magnifiques qu'il y a pu avoir (celle de Fallout New Vegas  ::wub::  ). Mais celles plus récentes sur les gros dossiers étaient cools aussi.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Et qu'en est-il des couv' jugées sexistes? Hein? Hein? :thread:

----------


## azruqh

> Et qu'en est-il des couv' jugées sexistes? Hein? Hein? :thread:


Le peuple veut voir les boubiz de Boulon.

----------


## Koma

> A mon sens, dernièrement elles ne sont plus aux couleurs de ce mag' decalé.
> J'adore l'humour de ces mecs, qui ont sans doute fait des écoles genre MégaCagne et m'obligent à prendre un dico, mais les couv' avec Mickey en fondu derrière Chun-li paraissent à coté de la plaque.
> Mon exposé est pas très étayé mais je persiste à dire qu'on dirait les couv' de JVMagaSine (le s est là pour ne pas être attaqué sur d'eventuels droits...). Et je suis pas du secteur mais elles doivent pas servir de références


Est ce que c'est le fait d'avoir des personnages de licences console sur une couv d'un mag dédié au PC qui te gêne ?

----------


## azruqh

> Est ce que c'est le fait d'avoir des personnages de licences console sur une couv d'un mag dédié au PC qui te gêne ?


Je ne crois pas. Je crois plutôt, puisqu'il a fait référence au numéro sur le seximse, que dieubaca fait une différence pas si bête entre les couv' de dessinateur (celle du numéro sur le seximse donc, plutôt arty) et les couv' de maquettistes (celles des derniers numéros, un poil plus génériques). Je crois.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ok, mais pourquoi ?
> Peut-on réduire tous les jeux dans un même sac "e-sport" ?
> Il y a des sports qui ne demandent que de l'adresse, par exemple, non ? Un jeu comme CS demande de l'adresse, des réflexes, du jeu en équipe...
> 
> De la même manière il y a des pratiques qui ne sont pas considérées comme sportive par l'impossibilité de vraiment faire des matchs amicaux, genre le krav maga, pourquoi ? J'ai eu l'impression que c'était parce que toute pratique orientée "compétition" ne refléterait pas l'esprit de cette pratique, donc le sport ne serait pas juste une activité demandant un certain contrôle musculaire (puissance, endurance, adresse...) pouvant donner lieu à des compétitions ?


Bah écoute, en ce qui me concerne, j'ai pas grand chose à ajouter. Tu as des éléments de réponses dans ce que tu n'as pas quoté.
Sinon, je peux retourner la question, en insistant encore une fois sur la différence entre pratique sportive et compétition sportive :

A ton avis, qu'est ce que le jeu vidéo a à gagner dans le fait d'être considéré comme un sport ?

----------


## Koma

> Je ne crois pas. Je crois plutôt, puisqu'il a fait référence au numéro sur le seximse, que dieubaca fait une différence pas si bête entre les couv' de dessinateur (celle du numéro sur le seximse donc, plutôt arty) et les couv' de maquettistes (celles des derniers numéros, un poil plus génériques). Je crois.


Je pensais ça aussi, mais pour ma part je comprends. C'est grosse période la rentrée, et les journalistes de CPC sont sur tous les évènements, et les maquettistes doivent compiler avec les infos qui arrivent en décalé et le bouclage. Une couv ça se fait pas le premier jour lors de la conf de rédac, et c'est pas toujours si simple à faire, j'ai été SR aussi, et ça prend du temps le fignolage. Je pense que ce sont des couv de sécurité facile pour être à l'heure. Puis ils restent un mag qui conseille et explique au consommateur lambda de JV. Ils ont aussi ce rôle.

C'est justement pour ce fait que je pensais (à tord sans doute) qu'il sous-entendait un truc du genre "vos couv commerciales là, elles font guide d'achat, vous êtes devenus des journaleux à la gameblog".

Moi aussi j'ai d'ailleurs une préférence pour les couv chiadées, soit par Couly, soit des montages moins génériques que les CGI éditeurs que réutilisent tous les mags et sites. Celle de New Vegas est vraiment classe !

----------


## Nacodaco

::love::

----------


## dieubaca

merci à KomaWhite et azruqh qui résument un peu mieux mon ressenti.
Les couv' de "maquettistes" sont largement moins significatives de l'dentité du canard.
on y retrouve pas l'aura loufoque des journalistes.

----------


## kenshironeo

Si les couvs de Couly étaient là tout le temps elle perdraient en charme et en identité. :;):

----------


## Bah

> Si les couvs de Couly étaient là tout le temps elle perdraient en charme et en identité.


Heu... non ?

----------


## dieubaca

tu as sans doute raison, c'est un peu le principe des vacances : est ce qu'on les apprécies tant parce qu'on est "libre" d'obligations ou parce qu'on en a peu?
Mais des couv' comme cpc 274, 275,280... elles ont de la gueule et peut etre aussi parce que elles ne comportent pas d'images en encart.
Genre nous à canard pc on ab pas besoin d'attirer le badot avec des vignettes, parce que nos lecteurs sont là pour le contenu.

---------- Post added at 13h15 ---------- Previous post was at 11h19 ----------

C'est mièvre ce que je viens de dire... Vont finir par m'attraper le luc
x)

----------


## rduburo

Bonjour,

quand est-ce que vous allez proposer un bon jeu avec l'abonnement à Canard PC ? 
Je vois plus d'offre et les 2 derniers n'étaient pas top top...

----------


## dieubaca

Tu ne veras pas Chun-li non plus...
tssss (chuchotements) c'était pour renforcer l'image.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Hello ! 
Je viens de recevoir le CPC 283. Mais toujours pas de HARDWARE CPC en vue alors que sur le site, il est annoncé depuis le milieu de la semaine dernière.
C'est normal ? Ca me dérange pas d'attendre, c'est juste a titre informatif.

----------


## olih

J'ai reçu les deux aujourd'hui (cpc et cpc hardware).

----------


## Anonyme220622

Ok, ben j'attends demain, on verra. Le Facteur devait avoir choucroute pour midi.

----------


## Legnou

Bonsoir les canards, je m'emmerde alors je viens poser des questions cons ici : Un abonnement c'est pas un peu une sorte de pré-commande ? 

Et donc qu'en est-il d'un magazine qui déconseille les précommandes tout en proposant un abonnement ? 

Verrat-on un jour fleurir des magazines qui testent d'autres magazines ? Afin de savoir avant de l'acheter si il en vaut le coup.

Oui je sais je suis con.

----------


## Tramb

> Bonsoir les canards, je m'emmerde alors je viens poser des questions cons ici : Un abonnement c'est pas un peu une sorte de pré-commande ?


C'est pas si con que ça.

----------


## Bah

Bof. Une précommande ce serait plutôt de donner de l'argent pour la création d'un nouveau mag. Là tu paies pour un truc que tu connais : CPC et sa ligne rédactionnelle. Le seul truc que tu connais pas c'est la contenu exact du numéro.

----------


## Tramb

Bah tu connais les studios et les éditeurs, hein.

----------


## Tomaka17

> Bah tu connais les studios et les éditeurs, hein.


Justement si tu connais bien les studios et les éditeurs tu t'attends généralement à avoir de mauvaises surprises 
J'ai préco Europa Universalis 4 chez Paradox parce que je connais Paradox et que je savais que ce serait un bon jeu. Je connais aussi Blizzard, EA, Activision, etc. et je sais que je ne précommanderai jamais chez eux.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> A mon sens, dernièrement elles ne sont plus aux couleurs de ce mag' decalé.
> J'adore l'humour de ces mecs, qui ont sans doute fait des écoles genre MégaCagne et m'obligent à prendre un dico, mais les couv' avec Mickey en fondu derrière Chun-li paraissent à coté de la plaque.
> Mon exposé est pas très étayé mais je persiste à dire qu'on dirait les couv' de JVMagaSine (le s est là pour ne pas être attaqué sur d'eventuels droits...). Et je suis pas du secteur mais elles doivent pas servir de références


Regarde mieux, elles sont rares mais en plus elles sont plus nombreuses qu'avant.
Vite fait en regardant sur le site, 1 seul lapin (ou couv' de Couly) en 2011, 3 en 2012, 4 pour l'instant en 2013.

----------


## Anton

> J'ai préco Europa Universalis 4 chez Paradox parce que je connais Paradox et que je savais que ce serait un bon jeu. Je connais aussi Blizzard, EA, Activision, etc. et je sais que je ne précommanderai jamais chez eux.


Pareil. J'ai préco _Rome II_ parce que je connais TCA et que je savais que...
 ::w00t:: 
... ok, oubliez-ça.



 ::cry::

----------


## kenshironeo

Maintenant je précommande plus que si j'y gagne vraiment et comme je sais que 99% du temps il y aura une édition goty dans moins d'un ou deux ans...

Faut guetter les bons plans, allez sur les sites démat, parfois ils offrent des jeux en rab avec la précommande et là à la rigueur ça peut valoir le coup(bioshock+ the darkness2+xcom eu à l'époque)

----------


## Bah

> Bah tu connais les studios et les éditeurs, hein.


C'est ce que certains se sont dit avec Sim City  ::trollface::

----------


## Daedaal

> C'est ce que certains se sont dit avec Sim City


C'est petit ça...


 :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est petit ça...


Comme la ville dans Sim City.

----------


## Alab

Ça y est vous avez de nouveau les droits pour que Couly dessine des pingouins ?  ::o:

----------


## kenshironeo

Je ne connais pas trop le studio SNK qui a développé King of Fighters, mentionné dans le dernier numéro, et je voulais savoir s'il était globalement sérieux ou pas(histoire de savoir si les bugs seront bien corrigés, surtout pour le lag online)).
La raison de cette question: j'ai rencontré des problèmes comparables dans Mortal Kombat 9, dont le multi en ligne tend à lagguer dès que plus de 40 personnes sont dans une room(ceci affectant aussi l'option "chercher un adversaire en ligne, si une room laggue souvent le lag est aussi présent dans ce mode).

La qualité en ligne semble bien en deça de ce que propose battlenet par exemple ::(:

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Je ne connais pas trop le studio SNK qui a développé King of Fighters, mentionné dans le dernier numéro, et je voulais savoir s'il était globalement sérieux ou pas(histoire de savoir si les bugs seront bien corrigés, surtout pour le lag online)).
> La raison de cette question: j'ai rencontré des problèmes comparables dans Mortal Kombat 9, dont le multi en ligne tend à lagguer dès que plus de 40 personnes sont dans une room(ceci affectant aussi l'option "chercher un adversaire en ligne, si une room laggue souvent le lag est aussi présent dans ce mode).
> 
> La qualité en ligne semble bien en deça de ce que propose battlenet par exemple


Hum avec SNK on est habitué au netcode pourrie sur console. (quoique sur PS3 avec la gamme Neo-Geo, c'était pas dégueu si la personne était en France)
Y'a eu des maj pour Kof 12 et 13 avec un résultat nul, aucune idée pour Kof 98 UM, 2002 UM et Garou MotW mais le netcode est à la ramasse.
En tout cas, je n'ai jamais eu confiance en SnK P sur console. Pour Steam je sais pas car pour Kof 13, pendant la bêta le netcode au départ était catastrophique (pire que les version console) et vers la version 9 c'était parfait.
Bref faut voir.  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> Bof. Une précommande ce serait plutôt de donner de l'argent pour la création d'un nouveau mag. Là tu paies pour un truc que tu connais : CPC et sa ligne rédactionnelle. Le seul truc que tu connais pas c'est la contenu exact du numéro.


Du coup, l'abonnement c'est comme le truc battlefield premium...

 ::trollface::

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah ouais donc c'est pas gagné. Bon tant pis, MK9 est déjà pas si mal malgré ses problèmes.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Sans réponse sur twitter, je repose ma question ici : envisagez-vous de tester Shadowrun Returns dans le magazine?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Il y a encore des gens qui précommandent? :étonnementnonfeint:

----------


## keulz

> Il y a encore des gens qui précommandent? :étonnementnonfeint:


Va faire un tours sur le topic de bf3.5.
 ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme866

Mieux que les précommandes, il y a même les souscriptions avec les projets KickStarter.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Va faire un tours sur le topic de bf3.5.


Va falloir installer du dépigeonnage sur le forum CPC.
Je connais des entreprises qui font ça pour pas trop cher.

----------


## Zepolak

> Va falloir installer du dépigeonnage sur le forum CPC.
> Je connais des entreprises qui font ça pour pas trop cher.


Depuis que je suis sur le forum (par rapport à la période où je prenais mes décisions basées exclusivement sur l'avis exprimé dans CPC), j'ai acheté 2 jeu auquels je n'ai jamais joué (dont un plein pot) parce que "on fera des multi, ça a l'air [insérez un adjectif bandant]". L'inter-pigeonnage sur le forum, c'est un truc qui marche bien, depuis un moment  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme866

Eh puis bon, il y a préco et préco. Je ne pense pas m'être fait pigeonné d'avoir pris Borderlands 2 chez GMG. Et même en prenant après le test et des retours, l'on peut être déçu.

----------


## Dj_gordon

> Sans réponse sur twitter, je repose ma question ici : envisagez-vous de tester Shadowrun Returns dans le magazine?


Cette question m'intéresse fortement !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est prévu.

----------


## Bah

> Mieux que les précommandes, il y a même les souscriptions avec les projets KickStarter.


Ce qui n'a rien à voir, mais je pense que tout le monde a enfin compris la différence entre les deux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Eh puis bon, il y a préco et préco. Je ne pense pas m'être fait pigeonné d'avoir pris Borderlands 2 chez GMG. Et même en prenant après le test et des retours, l'on peut être déçu.


Certes, mais si les tests sont effectués un minimum correctement, t'es au moins "prévenu" d'éventuels défauts/bugs.

----------


## Anonyme866

Mais pas forcément des différences d'appréciation. Un jeu peut être un coup de coeur d'un testeur sans pour autant t'emballer une fois en face. Ou inversement. Et ceci, indépendamment des propriétés objectives du jeu.







> Ce qui n'a rien à voir, mais je pense que tout le monde a enfin compris la différence entre les deux.


Certes, mais la prise de risque est là, donc le risque de déception.

Genre, en ce moment, Planetary Annihilation inquiète beaucoup. Et après l'engouement initial, ça contraste pas mal.

----------


## Phenixy

Peut-on limiter les nouveaux accès prenium afin de favoriser l'élite existante? Avec la webcam de la rédac en homepage du site les connexions sont importantes et ça rame, je peux plus voir Boulon en 60fps.

Question bonus: peut-on élargir le FOV de la webcam?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Pourquoi quand je veux ouvrir le lien de la webcam de la rédac' proposé dans l'actu, j'ai ça :
?

----------


## Phenixy

Tu n'as pas d'accès prenium.

----------


## azruqh

> Pourquoi quand je veux ouvrir le lien de la webcam de la rédac' proposé dans l'actu, j'ai ça :
> http://www.canardpc.com/img/template/404.png?


Y a une webcam de la rédac' ? RdJ.  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Sans réponse sur twitter, je repose ma question ici : envisagez-vous de tester Shadowrun Returns dans le magazine?


A ce sujet, est-ce qu'il y a un topic ou un endroit un peu officiel où on peut suggérer des jeux à tester ?

----------


## ducon

> Tu n'as pas d'accès golium.


Corrigé.

----------


## kenshironeo

Oui mais jusqu'à maintenant ceux qui n'y avaient pas accès la voyaient pas la page.(en tout cas je la vois pour la première fois)

edit: ou alors c'est un cadeau pour l'anniversaire du mag)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tient, je viens d'avoir l'alpha de Grim dawn et le jeu Valdis story : Abyssal City aussi sans doute du grain à moudre pour CPC là aussi.

----------


## Bah

> Peut-on limiter les nouveaux accès prenium afin de favoriser l'élite existante? Avec la webcam de la rédac en homepage du site les connexions sont importantes et ça rame, je peux plus voir Boulon en 60fps.
> 
> Question bonus: peut-on élargir le FOV de la webcam?


Tu insinue qu'un FOV de 90° c'est pas assez pour cadrer boulon en entier ?

----------


## azruqh

> Tu insinue qu'un FOV de 90° c'est pas assez pour cadrer boulon en entier ?


Regarde mieux, c'est Guy Moquette.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais pas forcément des différences d'appréciation. Un jeu peut être un coup de coeur d'un testeur sans pour autant t'emballer une fois en face. Ou inversement. Et ceci, indépendamment des propriétés objectives du jeu.


Bah oui mais bon, on en revient au "tu peux pas savoir si t'as pas essayé". Qui est certes "vrai", mais en même temps complètement idiot parce qu'on ne peut pas tout essayer, ou en tout cas pas de suite (raisons économiques souvent). A un moment faut bien tenter de trouver des avis pour savoir si ça en vaut la peine ou non. Evidemment ça ne veut pas dire que seuls les tests comptent, les retours de joueurs c'est bien aussi.
Après y'a aussi le statut du studio: que valent ses précédentes productions, est-ce que c'est la suite d'un autre titre etc etc

----------


## Anonyme866

Donc, il n'y a pas de règle générale à édicter. C'est selon les joueurs, leurs goûts et attentes, au cas par cas. Que ce soit pour les préco, les KS ou la nouveauté en boutique. À chaque fois, il y a une part de risque et elle est à assumer. Le problème n'est donc pas dans la préco ou le KS, mais dans le fait que pas mal de gens ne mesurent pas les risques pris et ne les assument pas ensuite en cas de déception.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui enfin la bonne vieille règle du "attendez le test" reste quand même d'actualité. Ne serait-ce que pour savoir si le jeu ne souffre pas de bugs énormes (coucou GTA 4) ou s'il tient en partie ses promesses.

---------- Post added at 09h55 ---------- Previous post was at 09h23 ----------




> C'est prévu.


Euh mais il n'a pas déjà été testé lui ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Cette question m'intéresse fortement !


J'attends qu'ils sortent Berlin et qu'on mette la main sur plus de campagnes amateurs.
Ca me fait chier de faire qu'un tout petit test, déjà écrit, sur un truc avec autant de potentiel.

Rapidos :
Absolument immanquable si t'es fan de Shadowrun ou de cyberpunk, mais pour tout le monde c'est un 8.
Attention, la linéarité peut choquer, ce n'est pas un fallout. Et il faut penser à pousser la difficulté pour profiter du versant tactique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Euh mais il n'a pas déjà été testé lui ?


Rahh le boulet, je confonds avec l'autre, Space Hulk.

---------- Post added at 11h31 ---------- Previous post was at 11h30 ----------




> Rapidos :
> Absolument immanquable si t'es fan de Shadowrun ou de cyberpunk, mais pour tout le monde c'est un 8.
> Attention, la linéarité peut choquer, ce n'est pas un fallout. Et il faut penser à pousser la difficulté pour profiter du versant tactique.


Même si c'est linéaire la partie Rpg hors combats n'est pas négligée ?

----------


## Ghadzoeux

> J'attends qu'ils sortent Berlin et qu'on mette la main sur plus de campagnes amateurs.
> Ca me fait chier de faire qu'un tout petit test, déjà écrit, sur un truc avec autant de potentiel.
> 
> Rapidos :
> Absolument immanquable si t'es fan de Shadowrun ou de cyberpunk, mais pour tout le monde c'est un 8.
> Attention, la linéarité peut choquer, ce n'est pas un fallout. Et il faut penser à pousser la difficulté pour profiter du versant tactique.


Ah merci! C'est vrai que je me suis vraiment régalé avec la campagne de base, mais je trouvais dommage que les dialogues aient finalement que trop peu d'impact (à part quand on joue les options "étiquette").
C'est vrai que si pouvez en plus apporter un travail de défrichage des campagnes custom, parce que là c'est un peu la jungle et le peu que j'ai essayé c'est très bof ou pas fini.

----------


## vectra

> Rahh le boulet, je confonds avec l'autre, Space Hulk.[COLOR="Silver"]


Y'a pas un revival de prévu pour Space Hulk?  :Bave: 
Un de mes meilleurs souvenirs vidéoludiques de l'époque (sur Amiga, en plus).

----------


## kenshironeo

Sega of America vient de licencier une partie de son personnel pour s'adapter au marché en évolution. Mais d'un autre côté il ya quelques mois ils ont racheté Relic et COh pour 26 millions de dollars.

Est-ce que c'est justifiable moralement et plausible qu'ils manquent vraiment d'argent au point de devoir licencier( et accessoirement réinvestir pour survivre) ou est-ce que ça relève plus du licenciement économique abusif pour satisfaire les actionnaires? Je ne connais pas la santé financière de la société ni les coûts liés a personnel mais j'aimerais bien avoir un avis éclairé là-dessus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh y'a pas que les extrêmes hein.
Les licenciés actuels sont peut être "inutiles" pour l'orientation actuelle, alors que Relic est un studio compétent et qu'il est possible de le faire bosser en espérant un retour financier.
Puis y'a que la satisfaction de actionnaires, si la société ne se porte pas bien, c'est pas en multipliant les coûts qu'elle va sortir de l'eau.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> l'anniversaire du mag


Putain... 10 piges !!!  :Emo:

----------


## Phenixy

> Putain... 10 piges !!!


woputain le coup de vieux, je me revois à ce kiosque parisien de l'hiver 2003 à demander "Vous avez Canard PC? - Canard quoi...?"

 :Emo:

----------


## Bobbin

> woputain le coup de vieux, je me revois à ce kiosque parisien de l'hiver 2003 à demander "Vous avez Canard PC? - Canard quoi...?"


Les libraires de mon quartier se sont tellement foutus de ma gueule  :Emo: 

"Non mais regardez, c'est un jeu de mots" 

 :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme866

> Putain... 10 piges !!!


Et pour fêter ça, ils vont faire un gâteau géant avec dix pigistes en feu qu'il faudra souffler en faisant un vœu.

----------


## Djal

> Les libraires de mon quartier se sont tellement foutus de ma gueule 
> 
> "Non mais regardez, c'est un jeu de mots"


C'est vrai que ça avait un coté "Marteau à bomber le verre" assez drôle.

----------


## MoB

Et ces pages qui s’effaçaient sur nos doigts ... punaise ... 10 ans ...
En y repensant c'était clairement ingérable (physiquement mais pas que) mais j'aimais la sortie Hebdo.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah oui c'était vraiment le rythme qui collait au sortie et au news.

Mais clairement le modèle trop cher pour eux (physiquement comme mentalement je pense).

----------


## Teto

En revanche les pages qui collent ont repris. J'avoue moins aimer ce retour "old school"...

----------


## RedGuff

> Les pages qui collent.


Bonjour.  ::): 
(Pardon à Familles de France) : 

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est beau d'aimer son magasine à ce point !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bonjour. 
> (Pardon à Familles de France) : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est beau d'aimer son magasine à ce point !


J'avais pas osé demander si c'était en lisant la news sur Kojima dans l'encart consoles.  ::unsure:: 

Sinon avec tous les jeux qui passent l'acceptation de greenlight et qui seront plus ou moins tôt sur le marché, pensez vous pouvoir tout tester ou bien ce sera une sélection de ce qui vous plait ?

Je ne suis pas un pro du marché indé', peut-être qu'au final ils ne sont pas plus nombreux qu'avant, mais je trouve que ça leur donne une vitrine et je vois certains jeux qui me font hésiter, avant greelight j'aurais jamais entendu parler de la plupart (à part quelques uns sur le forum).
Du coup comme les démos deviennent rares, un test me permettrait de voir s'il y a des éléments pourris (gameplay ou autre) pour un jeu qui me tentait, ou inversement découvrir une perle.

Ils sont trop nombreux et même avec les listes des jeux greenlightés je n'arrive pas à suivre le rythme, et encore moins à trier. Je suis tout perdu.  ::cry::

----------


## znokiss

> Ils sont trop nombreux et même avec les listes des jeux greenlightés je n'arrive pas à suivre le rythme, et encore moins à trier. Je suis tout perdu.


Y'a le topic des cowboys et des Indies qui est très utile pour démêler la poire du fromage.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, on va avoir une rubrique spécial pour les arnaques early access et greenlightées, parce que ça commence à devenir surréaliste ces tombereaux de merde...

----------


## Izual

Ce serait bien, un pote lecteur de CPC a acheté un four-pack de The Dead Linger (pre-alpha) a 60€ sur Steam malgré mes conseils, et se retrouve donc avec pas grand chose alors qu'il y a mis pas mal de thunes mine de rien.
Si ça avait été dans CPC il aurait peut-être gardé son argent ou l'aurait envoyé en remerciement à la rédac, on sait jamais  ::trollface::

----------


## Achille

Ah ah les early access pre-alpha (et encore) à 20 boucles, c'est devenu un business. A ce niveau là les joueurs devraient être rémunérés.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Oui, on va avoir une rubrique spécial pour les arnaques early access et greenlightées, parce que ça commence à devenir surréaliste ces tombereaux de merde...


En même temps, vous n'indiquiez que les jeux avec early access intéressant jusqu'à maintenant (Prison Architect par exemple). Donc, ce sont ceux à suivre. Les autres, OSEF, non ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est un peu comme ça que je le pense.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> C'est un peu comme ça que je le pense.


Mouais sauf que je n'ai pas forcément les mêmes goûts que la rédac', même si certains jeux dont ils ont parlé m'intéressent. D'autres peuvent m'intéresser mais je ne craquerai pas sans test (positif ou négatif, au moins ça me permet de me faire une idée).

----------


## Mr Ianou



----------


## Teto

> Ce serait bien, un pote lecteur de CPC a acheté un four-pack de The Dead Linger (pre-alpha) a 60€ sur Steam malgré mes conseils, et se retrouve donc avec pas grand chose alors qu'il y a mis pas mal de thunes mine de rien.
> Si ça avait été dans CPC il aurait peut-être gardé son argent ou l'aurait envoyé en remerciement à la rédac, on sait jamais


D'ailleurs faudrait aussi prévenir pour Star Citizen...  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme866

Trop tard, le mal est déjà fait.

Pire, CPC se fait l'écho du compteur qui tourne et s'emballe.  ::):

----------


## Izual

> En même temps, vous n'indiquiez que les jeux avec early access intéressant jusqu'à maintenant (Prison Architect par exemple). Donc, ce sont ceux à suivre. Les autres, OSEF, non ?


Justement l'intérêt j'imagine ne serait pas de parler d'évidents bons jeux en devenir et d'ores et déjà starifiés (Castle Story, Prison Architect, ...) ou des arnaques évidentes (The Dead Linger), mais de tester un peu les pré-alpha des jeux moyens et dont le lecteur de CPC n'arrivera pas à se faire une idée sans acheter.

----------


## keulz

> Même si c'est linéaire la partie Rpg hors combats n'est pas négligée ?


Votre quote constitue une violation des droits de la propriété intellectuelle dont fait l'objet le test rédigé en deux ligne.
Vous recevrez donc une mise en demeure pour effacer cette copie non autorisée.

Cordialement.

----------


## MessMouss

Petite question, je suis à la recherche d'un Canard Hardware ayant fait un article sur l'électricité en général. Lequel ? Merci d'avance. Corps d'allemand...

----------


## kikoro

> Petite question, je suis à la recherche d'un Canard Hardware ayant fait un article sur l'électricité en général. Lequel ? Merci d'avance. Corps d'allemand...


Le dernier qui viens de sortir nan?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Oui c'est ça.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Hum peut être qu'il veut parler de celui spécial test alim qui parlait aussi pas mal d’électricité.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je n'étais peut-être pas abonné si vous en avez déjà parlé, allez vous essayer Pixel Boy,jeu justement disponible sur Greenlight?

http://www.polygon.com/2013/10/2/479...hings-to-shoot

----------


## MessMouss

> Hum peut être qu'il veut parler de celui spécial test alim qui parlait aussi pas mal d’électricité.


Oui c'est celui-là ! Quel numéro ?

----------


## Anton

Puisque vous avez parlé de _GTA V_, vous allez parler du fiasco chaos _GTA Online_ ? Fric disparu, possessions perdues, impossibilités de se connecter récurrentes, crashs & plantages divers, voire disparition pure et simple des personnages online... le tout dans la plus parfaite opacité de la part de R* qui se contente d'ânonner :




> We are investigating this. Please subscribe to: http://support.rockstargames.com/hc/...-in-GTA-Online


depuis quand même 4 jours. 

Pendant ce temps le reste de la presse regarde curieusement ailleurs ou minimise l'évènement, à l'instar de R* lui-même :




> We have received reports from *some* players who experienced losing characters, progress, items, and/or in-game cash during the first few days after release

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vu que Pipomantis doit être à son 6 eme perso (avec tuto à refaire) créer oui je pense qu'une ligne ou deux sera rédigé dessus.

---------- Post added at 17h44 ---------- Previous post was at 17h42 ----------




> Oui c'est celui-là ! Quel numéro ?


Je crois que c'est le 2 suivi du 7.

----------


## Anonyme866

Vu que ça causait de GreenLight, je me permet de suggérer à la rédaction de jeter un oeil, si ce n'est déjà fait, sur le greenlight de The Mandate qui a commencé sa campagne KS.

----------


## kenshironeo

Concernant la rubrique au coin du jeu, je me demandais s'il n'était pas "tout simplement" possible de régler le problème de l'absence de cryptage dans les discussions en ligne par des lois nationales. Je veux dire par là que si une loi imposait le cryptage des conversations pour tout logiciel en ligne, Microsoft serait obligé de modifier le code de ses programmes  pour qu'ils respectent la loi française et européen, idem pour les éditeurs de jeux en ligne.

Enfin je me demandais s'il n'existerait pas tout simplement un soft ou un outil hardware "en dur" pour encrypter soi-même les conversations en lignes, quelque chose qui brouillerait les données envoyées.

----------


## Frypolar

> Concernant la rubrique au coin du jeu, je me demandais s'il n'était pas "tout simplement" possible de régler le problème de l'absence de cryptage dans les discussions en ligne par des lois nationales. Je veux dire par là que si une loi imposait le cryptage des conversations pour tout logiciel en ligne, Microsoft serait obligé de modifier le code de ses programmes  pour qu'ils respectent la loi française et européen, idem pour les éditeurs de jeux en ligne.
> 
> Enfin je me demandais s'il n'existerait pas tout simplement un soft ou un outil hardware "en dur" pour encrypter soi-même les conversations en lignes, quelque chose qui brouillerait les données envoyées.


Relis le texte et réfléchis 3 secondes.

----------


## kilfou

Je suis étonné de pas avoir lu une seule ligne sur l'annonce de l'extension de Diablo 3, d'autant plus qu'une brève sur la fin de l'hôtel des ventes a été publiée dans le 283.

Vous partez du principe que tout le monde est au courant ?

----------


## keulz

> Relis le texte et réfléchis 3 secondes.


En même temps, faut le comprendre. Ce n'est pas écrit que c'est le topic des questions *intéressantes*...

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais j'ai bien compris hein ce que veux dire pour être plus clair, c'est que si on dit à Microsoft ou à toute compagnie éditant des logiciels "ou vous les modifiez ou on interdit vos produits à la vente en France" ils seront obligés de s'adapter et de l'intégrer, le cryptage. Que la majorité des sociétés concernées soit américaine ne change rien à l'affaire, légalement une compagnie vendant ses services en territoire étranger doit se conformer aux lois du dit territoire...

Pour faire simple il s'agirait simplement de demander à Microsoft  d'intégrer des protocoles d'encryptage sur Facebook, à Blizzard de le faire sur Wow,etc . Et que cet encryptage soit certifié par des experts.

----------


## Norochj

> Non mais j'ai bien compris hein ce que veux dire pour être plus clair, c'est que si on dit à Microsoft ou à toute compagnie éditant des logiciels "ou vous les modifiez ou on interdit vos produits à la vente en France" ils seront obligés de s'adapter et de l'intégrer, le cryptage. Que la majorité des sociétés concernées soit américaine ne change rien à l'affaire, légalement une compagnie vendant ses services en territoire étranger doit se conformer aux lois du dit territoire...
> 
> Pour faire simple il s'agirait simplement de demander à Microsoft  d'intégrer des protocoles d'encryptage sur Facebook, à Blizzard de le faire sur Wow,etc . Et que cet encryptage soit certifié par des experts.


Voici un film à regarder pour répondre à tes questions Kenshironeo.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non mais j'ai bien compris hein ce que veux dire pour être plus clair, c'est que si on dit à Microsoft ou à toute compagnie éditant des logiciels "ou vous les modifiez ou on interdit vos produits à la vente en France" ils seront obligés de s'adapter et de l'intégrer, le cryptage. Que la majorité des sociétés concernées soit américaine ne change rien à l'affaire, légalement une compagnie vendant ses services en territoire étranger doit se conformer aux lois du dit territoire...
> 
> Pour faire simple il s'agirait simplement de demander à Microsoft  d'intégrer des protocoles d'encryptage sur Facebook, à Blizzard de le faire sur Wow,etc . Et que cet encryptage soit certifié par des experts.


Relis le texte et réfléchis 3 secondes de plus.

----------


## keulz

> Non mais j'ai bien compris hein ce que veux dire


T'es bien le seul.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> c'est que si on dit à toute compagnie éditant des logiciels "ou vous les modifiez ou on interdit vos produits à la vente en France" ils seront obligés de s'adapter et de l'intégrer


Contre exemple: Adobe dans le rôle de la "compagnie", Flash dans le rôle de "la chose à modifier", Apple dans le rôle du "on" dans "on interdit".
Résultat?
Ben rien, Flash tourne encore, Adobe se fiche d'Apple, les Iphone zappent le flash.

Ce n'est pas si "simple" Kenshi.  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

La comparaison avec Apple est pertinente, je pensais simplement qu'une mesure sur le plan européen aurait plus de poids. Que par exemple Microsoft ne prendrait pas le risque de se voir un produit interdit dans toute l'Europe pour avoir refusé de modifier un programme.
Après peut-être qu'on est trop dépendants de ce ssociétés pour oser un choc frontal, et que la meilleure solution serait petit à petit de pouvoir avoir des moteurs de recherches européens alternatifs, des concurrents pour les softs de communications, etc. Ou de se tourner vers les Japonais en les mettant en concurrence.

J'ai toujours tendance à considérer que c' est la politique qui devrait faire l'économie et pas l'inverse, point de vue trop idéaliste sans doute.

----------


## keulz

> La comparaison avec Apple est pertinente, je pensais simplement qu'une mesure sur le plan européen aurait plus de poids. Que par exemple Microsoft ne prendrait pas le risque de se voir un produit interdit dans toute l'Europe pour avoir refusé de modifier un programme.
> Après peut-être qu'on est trop dépendants de ce ssociétés pour oser un choc frontal, et que la meilleure solution serait petit à petit de pouvoir avoir des moteurs de recherches européens alternatifs, des concurrents pour les softs de communications, etc. Ou de se tourner vers les Japonais en les mettant en concurrence.
> 
> J'ai toujours tendance à considérer que c' est la politique qui devrait faire l'économie et pas l'inverse, point de vue trop idéaliste sans doute.


Tu présentes ici la même faille intellectuelle que celle dont tu as fait preuve quand tu parlais d'organiser des rencontres entre CPC et HEDEN, par exemple...
Tu as des œillères sur ta tête et tu ne vois rien d'autres que les intérêts qui te semblent les plus évidents...

Sérieux, tu représentes le niveau zéro de la compréhension du monde.
Un maître étalon en quelques sortes.
C'est une victoire en soi, tu me diras.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Tu présentes ici la même faille intellectuelle que celle dont tu as fait preuve quand tu parlais d'organiser des rencontres entre CPC et HEDEN, par exemple...
> Tu as des œillères sur ta tête et tu ne vois rien d'autres que les intérêts qui te semblent les plus évidents...
> 
> Sérieux, tu représentes le niveau zéro de la compréhension du monde.
> Un maître étalon en quelques sortes.
> C'est une victoire en soi, tu me diras.


Comment vous faites pour vous moquez de lui sans vous faire bannir ?  ::'(: 

Je veux participer  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

Non mais se moquer de Kenshi, ça fait 4 mois que c'est plus drôle. On a compris, on a ri, changeons de disque.

Kenshi, il va falloir que tu te mette dans la tête que le monde ne se rêgle pas à coup de "_c'est simple_" et "_il suffit de.._"
"Y'a qu'à faire une loi, comme ça, ils seront obligés..."  :^_^:  Sérieux, l'Europe a autre chose à branler que de passer une loi pour obliger le codage des communications dans les MMOs. Comme Frypolar te le dit plus haut, réfléchis 2 mn. Je suis gentil, je t'explique et tout, même s'il y a de grande chances pour que tu ne réponde jamais et revienne avec un truc encore plus naif la semaine prochaine.

Cela dit, c'est bien beau de rêver. J'aimerais parfois avoir ce pouvoir d'imagination naive, mais bon, au réveil (s'il le réveil a bien lieu), ça risque de faire une sacrée gueule de bois.

----------


## Frypolar

Non mais faut arrêter de rentrer dans son jeu. Il n’y a même pas à discuter ses propositions, il suffit de lire la première phrase d’Ivan. Vu que ça semble trop compliqué je vais aider un poil.



> Aux dernières nouvelles, donc, *la NSA* (et le GCHQ britannique) *aurait cassé*, probablement depuis 2010, *l’essentiel des cryptages utilisés quotidiennement sur le Web* [...].


Soyons fou, poussons plus loin quitte à déclencher une surchauffe : on se risque à lire la deuxième phrase. Houla, attention, heureusement elle est courte.



> Donc les services d’e-mail et de messagerie instantanée [...] c’est fait.


Je rappelle que "l’idée" de kenshi c’est de crypter les données, notamment celles des conversations en ligne. Il n’a donc même pas lu le début du texte. Je parle même pas du passage où il est dit que les entreprises américains collaborent plus ou moins volontairement avec la NSA, ce qui rend toute nouvelle mesure de leur part inutile, car cela se situe au milieu du texte.

On ne peut pas dire que je sois exigeant, il y avait seulement 13 mots à lire au début du premier paragraphe. Alors par pitié, ne répondez plus sérieusement à quelqu’un qui n’est même pas capable de faire ce ridicule effort. On en est déjà à plus de dix posts pour ça et il a déjà pourri ce topic par le passé. À la limite répondez de manière marrante, ça vaudra un minimum le détour.

----------


## znokiss

> À la limite répondez de manière marrante, ça vaudra un minimum le détour.


 Bite.

----------


## kenshironeo

L'enjeu est quand même important sur le plan moral, et si des cryptages ont été cassés ils ont au moins existé. C'est mieux que d'avoir une compagnie qui interdit tout cryptage.

Or sur la fin de la news on mentionne un développeur français témoigne et explique que *"Microsoft imposait que le code réseau des jeux ne crypte pas les communications entre joueurs, une pratique pourtant parfaitement standard"*
Et à côté de cela Sony n'applique aucune mesure de ce genre.

Je ne dis pas qu'il existe un cryptage incassable mais à choisir mieux vaut une porte fermée, même si elle peut être fracturée, que pas de porte du tout.
Si vous pensez que ce genre de questions ne mérite pas de faire l'objet de lois c'est grave car à moyen terme, cela représente une atteinte à plusieurs droits fondamentaux: libre arbitre, liberté d'expression, droit à la vie privée.
Des droits qui sont pourtant, au passage, gravés dans le marbre de la Constitution américaine.
Encore une fois je sais bien que des cryptages ont été cassées, mais c'est comme dire n'utilisez pas d'antivirus parce que de toute façon beaucoup de choses peuvent passer à travers

Edit: je nie pas les intérêts qui lient les compagnies à l'état américain, je dis juste qu'à mon sens, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas agir ou laisser faire.Oh certes, les conversations dans un MMO c'est anodin, mais on accumule des petites régressions ici et là et lorsqu'on réalisera l'ampleur des dégâts il sera difficile de faire machine arrière.
C'est comme si vous me disiez qu'il n'est pas important que'un bar, un bureau de travail, soit sur écoute. Un mmorpg ou une salle de chat sont des lieux virtuels.

Enfin je rajouterai cette phrase de Kant qui pour le coup est de circonstance: " Agis de façon telle que tu traites l'humanité, aussi bien dans ta personne que dans toute autre, toujours en même temps comme fin, et jamais simplement comme moyen"
Or ce système représente l'aboutissement d'une idéologie complètement opposée, où l'on traite l'humain comme un moyen pour générer plus d'intérêt, de profits, pour avoir plus de contrôle. L'humanité étant médiocre elle a depuis longtemps agi ainsi, mais là c'est poussé à l'extrême.

----------


## Frypolar

Donc ça n’a rien à voir avec le sujet du topic mais ça aurait sa place dans un autre topic. Merci d’aller dans cet autre topic, ou de le créer, t’es pas à ça près.

----------


## kenshironeo

À la base il s'agissait d'une question pour savoir en détail quels étaient les moyens d'actions éventuels sur le plan technique et juridique pour faire face à ce problème, c'était  bien une question, j'ai juste développé pour me défendre, mais ok, laissons tomber ce sujet.

----------


## SuperLowl

> Edit: je nie pas les intérêts qui lient les compagnies à l'état américain, je dis juste qu'à mon sens, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas agir ou laisser faire.Oh certes, les conversations dans un MMO c'est anodin, mais on accumule des petites régressions ici et là et lorsqu'on réalisera l'ampleur des dégâts il sera difficile de faire machine arrière.
> C'est comme si vous me disiez qu'il n'est pas important que'un bar, un bureau de travail, soit sur écoute. Un mmorpg ou une salle de chat sont des lieux virtuels.


Je suis d'accord avec ça. :relancededix:

----------


## znokiss

> Enfin je rajouterai cette phrase de Kant qui pour le coup est de circonstance


 Mais ça c'est pour qui ? Pour nous autres forumeurs ? Pour la rédac ? Pour Sony et Microsoft ou le Conseil Européen ?

Toute vantardise mise à part, je me considère comme relativement altruiste : j'aide mon prochain dans la mesure de mes capacités, je file très souvent des coups de mains gratos, parfois j'agis pour des choses qui me semblent dignes d'intérêt, par soutien financier ou autre. Je me bouge pour les causes qui me tiennent à cœur dans la mesure de mes moyens (voter quand on me le demande, pétitions, rencontres, conférences, pas envie d'étaler, je te file des exemples par MP si tu veux). 

Bien sur, dans tout ça, je garde toujours à l'esprit l'échelle de mon action. Par exemple, je sais que je peux mettre en place une action "gobelets consignés" dans le bar de mon école, ça marche, je vois des résultats concrêts. Bien sur, je ne règle pas le problème de l'exploitation du coltan en Afrique, mais au moins j'agis parfois, à mon échelle. Tu connais peut-être la petite histoire de "la part du Colibri". Ce que je fais ne sert peut-être pas à grand-chose à l'échelle mondiale mais disons que "je fais ma part" en accord avec ma conscience.


En revanche, je te vois souvent arriver avec de grandes idées (Agissons contre le coltan, réunissons une table ronde avec Heden et CPC pour discuter du problème, forçons Microsoft à chiffrer les communications des MMOs avec un système déjà cracké..) mais très peu d'action. 
C'est facile de prendre son clavier et de poster sur un blog et un forum de JV tout en se surnommant "Le Visionnaire" et en citant du Kant. Tu constate que le monde est plein de merde, alors tu empoigne ton clavier et appelle à l'aide les mauvaises personnes pour les mauvais trucs en ayant qu'une vague idée des enjeux et aucune conscience des contraintes. 

C'est par contre bien plus dur de lever son cul de chez soi et d'aller agir dans le vrai monde. Tu l'as dit je sais plus où : "Oh ben moi je vote jamais, tous pourris". Un des rares moments où on te demande ton avis, tu reste chez toi. 

Je ne joue pas ici à "qui a la plus grosse quéquette activiste". Simplement, s'il y a tant de soucis dans le monde qui te révoltent, AGIS. Pour de vrai. 


Tiens, l'exploitation du coltan te révolte ? Agis. 
Monte une pétition sur un des nombreux sites qui permet de le faire. Fais un site Internet. Avec un bon dossier documenté (photos, images, voir avec des organismes de presse ou va carrément prendre ton caméscope et voir sur place), t'arrivera à lever quelques signatures. Médiatise le truc, envoie tes signatures à l'Elysée ou l'Europe. 
Si t'es aussi concerné que tu semble vouloir le montrer dans tes posts pleurnichards et que c'est pour toi une Grande Cause, tu devrais trouver l'énergie pour faire tout ça. 
Et peut-être là seulement tu te rendra compte du chemin à faire, un peu plus long que de rédiger un post.


J'ai pris le coltan en exemple, mais ça pourrait tout à fait être le cryptage chez Sony, les soucis des alimentations Heden, les grands méchants du jeu vidéo ou le renouveau de la classe politique française. Y'a qu'à choisir et se bouger le derche.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Le "cryptage des données", le truc qu'on nous vantait il y a 15 ans pour faire la promo d'internet comme un truc "sûr", "safe", et "transparent". Hhihihihihi, je ris. :smile:

----------


## Nirm

> ...


Drôle on t'a dit.

Je préférais ton post précédent. :smile:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Quand zno pas content...

----------


## znokiss

Non vous inquiétez pas, tout va bien, je ne suis pas vénère. C'était juste l'heure de la pause café.

Peut-être que je prends Kenshi un peu trop au premier degré, mais lui, c'est le monde qu'il prend au premier degré. Pis ça m'a donné une idée de topic, tout ça.

----------


## Wobu

Le topic des illusions et des chimères ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le topic des illusions et des chimères ?




 ::blink::

----------


## keulz

> À la base il s'agissait de faire chier les gens.


Merci on avait compris.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bite.


Rien de tel que de revenir aux fondamentaux.
Merci, Zno  :Emo:

----------


## Hellvis

> Si vous pensez que ce genre de questions ne mérite pas de faire l'objet de lois c'est grave car à moyen terme, cela représente une atteinte à plusieurs droits fondamentaux: libre arbitre


Si le libre arbitre était un droit fondamental nous serions tous en taule à l'heure qu'il est.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

L'inénarrable Lord Casque Noir (louée soit sa chevelure de feu) n'est-il pas trop triste de rester dans l'ombre alors que tous les projecteurs sont braqués sur le Renard Argenté ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Si le libre arbitre était un droit fondamental nous serions tous en taule à l'heure qu'il est.


Nan mais en plus ça n'a rien à voir, on parle d'espionnage, depuis quand c'est autorisé ?
A ton avis (Kenshi) la DGSE fait quoi ? Et que ferait elle si elle avait les moyens des USA ? Ben la même chose, contrairement à ce qu'essayent de nous faire croire la TV ils ne sont pas pires que les autres et on est pas mieux que les autres.
On parle d'intérêts à une échelle qui nous dépasse (bite, pour adoucir un peu, Zno a raison, également sur les actions à petite échelle) et sur lesquels on aura jamais aucun contrôle, que ce soit dans une démocratie, un état communiste, ou une dictature.

Et merde je voulais pas répondre, ça n'a vraiment rien à foutre dans ce topic.
Et puis je ne peux même pas relancer avec un "bite". La misère.

----------


## Nirm

> Et puis je ne peux même pas relancer avec un "bite". La misère.


 Je le fais pour toi:

*Bite*

----------


## Wobu

:modobell: 

T'avais qu'à dire humérus comme tout le monde na.

----------


## Bah

> Un maître étalon en quelques sortes..


 ::huh::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Toute vantardise mise à part, je me considère comme relativement altruiste : j'aide mon prochain dans la mesure de mes capacités, je file très souvent des coups de mains gratos, parfois j'agis pour des choses qui me semblent dignes d'intérêt, par soutien financier ou autre. Je me bouge pour les causes qui me tiennent à cœur dans la mesure de mes moyens (voter quand on me le demande, pétitions, rencontres, conférences, pas envie d'étaler, je te file des exemples par MP si tu veux).


Je t'ai reconnu.

----------


## Nirm

> :modobell: 
> T'avais qu'à dire humérus comme tout le monde na.


Dès que l'on parle de ça, tu débarques... ::(: 
Si j'avais dit "Humérus", tu aurais transformer ce magnifique topic à questions en vulgaire topic à flood de la section "Tout ou rien".

Ici, on parle cryptage, altruisme, etc...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/281...aaf19421ef.jpg


Ca ne vaudra jamais un maître poney.

----------


## znokiss

> Ca ne vaudra jamais un mètre de poney.


  ::O:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oh ça va, fais pas genre _"j'ignore les moeurs de la campagne profonde"_  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Stop les clichés.

----------


## Frypolar

Stop le flood surtout, inutile ou pas.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

> Stop le flood surtout, inutile ou pas.


Écoutez le monsieur en vert. Maintenant.
Et si vous trouvez que Kenshi pose des questions débiles, ignorez-le, ne détruisez pas ce topic.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Écoutez le monsieur en vert. Maintenant.
> Et si vous trouvez que Kenshi pose des questions débiles, ignorez-le, ne détruisez pas ce topic.


Je trouve qu'il détruit le topic avec des questions qui n'ont pas leur place ici non ? D'ailleurs quand il avait été ban, le topic fonctionnait bien mieux.

----------


## azruqh

> Je trouve qu'il détruit le topic avec des questions qui n'ont pas leur place ici non ? D'ailleurs quand il avait été ban, le topic fonctionnait bien mieux.


Non.

----------


## Euklif

> Rien de tel que de revenir aux fondamentaux.
> Merci, Zno


Peuh! Sexiste!
Faut dire "chatte". Ben ouais, on dit toujours "bite", genre la femme, elle existe pas et son sexe est trop faible pour ça tout. Pourtant, on devrait pouvoir répondre par "chatte". C'est un topic et un forum de sexiste de merde. Allez tous mourir en enfer  :tired: .

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Je ne dis pas qu'il existe un cryptage incassable.


Moi, si : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masque_jetable  ::wub::

----------


## Bah

> Bonjour. 
> 
> Moi, si : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masque_jetable


Bon apparemment ça coûte cher à mettre en place, mais c'est bien rigolo effectivement !

----------


## Albi33

> Bonjour. 
> 
> Moi, si : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masque_jetable


Sauf que la plupart des méthodes pour "casser" des communications crytpés sont pas forcément du brute force mais plutôt de la récupération "physique" de la clé (social engineering par exemple). 
Du moment où la clé est utilisée par plusieurs parties (et c'est un peu le concept d'une clé pour crypter des communications) elle est vulnérable, d'autant plus avec cette méthode. 
En l'occurrence suffit d'obtenir par n'importe quel moyen la clé (qui est unique et ne changera pas pour un texte donné).

----------


## darkgrievous

> Bonjour. 
> 
> Moi, si : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masque_jetable

----------


## chtiungdor

Est-ce que CPC sera un aura un jour une antenne/rédaction à l'étranger voire aura une édition en anglais ou c'est totalement utopique ?

----------


## DeadFish

Fishbone se la coule douce au Costa Rica, et Pipo est trop basané pour être honnête. Si ça ce n'est pas de l'ouverture à l'étranger.

----------


## keulz

> Est-ce que CPC sera un aura un jour une antenne/rédaction à l'étranger voire aura une édition en anglais ou c'est totalement utopique ?


Il me semble qu'à une époque ils avaient parlé d'une version turque ou flamande je ne sais plus, enfin un pays des balkans.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce que CPC sera un aura un jour une antenne/rédaction à l'étranger voire aura une édition en anglais ou c'est totalement utopique ?


Je pense que leur prochaine cible sera la Corée du Nord.

----------


## kikoro

> Je pense que leur prochaine cible sera la Corée du Nord.


Avec kenshi en envoyé spéciale. :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme866

> Je pense que leur prochaine cible sera la Corée du Nord.


Faudra faire gaffe à la contrattaque.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faudra faire gaffe à la contrattaque.


QU'est ce qu'ils peuvent nous faire ? On a déjà David Cage en France...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Canard Pc 1er sur le RAP.

----------


## ducon

Génial : la Rédaction va bientôt acheter la villa au cap Nègre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Djal

> Génial : la Rédaction va bientôt acheter la villa au cap Nègre.


Bof, je crois que Boulon pompe tout le fric en frais de bouche. J'ai encore vu un pigiste mendier pour se faire offrir un jeu à 5e il y a quelques jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Traum

> Bof, je crois que Boulon pompe tout le fric en frais de bracelets techniques


Fix'd

 ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de faire ou refaire un gros dossier sur les shmup PC, (je sais qu'il existe un sujet sur le forum mais il ne recouvre pas tout).

Le genre intéresse peu les gros sites et du coup il n'est pas toujours évident de retrouver des informations, des avis, ou des analyses, et il y a beaucoup de titres qui probablement nous échappent.

----------


## Chan

Quand j'aurai terminé le mien, il y aura un gros dossier...

...Ou pas.


:teasingdeouf:

----------


## La Mimolette

> Canard Pc 1er sur le RAP.


J'annonce de futurs batailles de caviar dans la rédac'.
Sinon félicitation, déjà 10 ans que je lit de la qualité, j'ai pas vu le temps passé à vos côtés.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Va falloir préparer l'après je pense.

Y'a bien un moment où un mec important va partir et il faudra bien faire comprendre que c'est le journal le ton, pas le bonhomme.

Ou alors rien encore pendant 10 ans. Et on continu avec le sourire.

----------


## chtiungdor

Y'a-t-il déjà eu un dossier sur les scénarii dans les jeux vidéo ?

----------


## darkgrievous

> Va falloir préparer l'après je pense.


Déjà fait.
http://www.legorafi.fr/2013/01/16/de...-brefs-delais/

----------


## Scorbut

> Va falloir préparer l'après je pense.
> 
> Y'a bien un moment où un mec important va partir et il faudra bien faire comprendre que c'est le journal le ton, pas le bonhomme.
> 
> Ou alors rien encore pendant 10 ans. Et on continu avec le sourire.


Ta Race est parti depuis longtemps maintenant, le journal ne s'est pas cassé la gueule  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Et Gringo, Thréanor. Et puis dans 40 ans ils reviendront, comme les vieux groupes qui se reforment.

----------


## chtiungdor

Est-ce qu'il y aura un dossier sur les HUD/GUI bref les interfaces dans les jeux vidéo ?

----------


## wonder-wombat

> Y'a-t-il déjà eu un dossier sur les scénarii dans les jeux vidéo ?


Quand on est un bon français, on écrit "scénarios" !
http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...0081509AAdD5LA

----------


## Wobak

> Quand on est un bon français *qui applique la réforme de 1990*, on écrit "scénarios" !
> http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...0081509AAdD5LA

----------


## Bah

Avant 1990 on disait "Cher plombier, j'ai chez moi deux lavabi à réparer" ?

----------


## keulz

> Quand on est un bon lèche-cul, on écrit "scénarios" !
> http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...0081509AAdD5LA


 ::ninja::

----------


## Kaede

Petite question sur Canard PC HW n°16, au sujet du dossier sur les câbles audio (très bon dossier, l'obscurantisme mérite de mourir dans d'atroces souffrances)
Je retiens que les câbles cher, c'est de l'esbrouffe (je m'y attendais, même si je ne m'attendais pas que ce le soit à ce point), mais dans le tableau de mesures des caractéristiques électriques des câbles, j'ai vu que certaines sont *précédées d'une croix rouge* et pas verte.
Pourquoi cette distinction, est-ce absolument sans conséquence ? (le dossier ne semble pas en parler, on lit seulement qu'un THD<1% touche aux limites de la perception humaine)

----------


## Teto

> Quand on est un bon français, on écrit "scénarios" !
> http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...0081509AAdD5LA


Wobak a répondu à ma place, merci à lui.



> Avant 1990 on disait "Cher plombier, j'ai chez moi deux lavabi à réparer" ?


Fallacieux.

----------


## Anton

Depuis 1990 on dit "fellation".

 ::ninja::

----------


## Teto

::P: 

blabla (pour avoir plus de 3 caractères...)

----------


## keulz

> blabla (pour avoir plus de 3 caractères...)


 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Bah

> Wobak a répondu à ma place, merci à lui.
> 
> Fallacieux.


Piano alors ?

Sinon :
ça ?

Ou alors on trouve des occurrences de scénarios chez ces gougnafiers de rédacteurs de la Grande Encyclopédie Larousse de 1976. 

Ah et apparemment "Le Petit Robert de 1987 marque le pluriel « scénarii » comme rare"

----------


## ducon

> Piano alors ?


Un pianal des pianos ?

----------


## Flad

Le seigneur de l'anal, le seigneur des anneaux ? 
Un bocal des beaux callots ?
Un chacal des chocos ?
Un serval des cerveaux ?
 :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Il y a l'exception de la jeune mariée : un trousseau, deux trous sales.

----------


## ducon

Et un dukan, des ducon.

----------


## keulz

> Il y a l'exception de la jeune mariée : un trousseau, deux trous sales.


vrais reconnaissent vrais.  :Cigare:

----------


## Teto

> Piano alors ?
> 
> Sinon :
> ça ?
> 
> Ou alors on trouve des occurrences de scénarios chez ces gougnafiers de rédacteurs de la Grande Encyclopédie Larousse de 1976. 
> 
> Ah et apparemment "Le Petit Robert de 1987 marque le pluriel « scénarii » comme rare"


Ah, puisque tu es dans les dicos, vas y lire la définition de fallacieux, visiblement, y'a un manque, là.

Si tu trouves ce qui précède quelque peu condescendant, t'en fais pas, c'est le cas.  :;): 

Sinon j'ai regardé que le premier lien (merci au passage, je ne connaissais pas, ça peut servir), et je réponds, c'est parce que tout le monde fait la faute qu'elle est juste...

Enfin pour être clair, que tu dises que les gens qui utilisent cet italianisme assez commun, ou d'autres dans le domaine de la musique, sont des snobs ou des prout-ma-chère, j'aurais tout à fait accepté, après tout on a la culture que l'on a, dire en revanche que c'est pas français, et pour appuyer son propos écrire un truc déb peu pertinent, ben heu...

----------


## keulz

> Ah, puisque tu es dans les dicos, vas y lire la définition de fallacieux, visiblement, y'a un manque, là.
> 
> Si tu trouves ce qui précède quelque peu condescendant, t'en fais pas, c'est le cas. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai regardé que le premier lien (merci au passage, je ne connaissais pas, ça peut servir), et je réponds, c'est parce que tout le monde fait la faute qu'elle est juste...
> 
> Enfin pour être clair, que tu dises que les gens qui utilisent cet italianisme assez commun, ou d'autres dans le domaine de la musique, sont des snobs ou des prout-ma-chère, j'aurais tout à fait accepté, après tout on a la culture que l'on a, dire en revanche que c'est pas français, et pour appuyer son propos écrire un truc déb peu pertinent, ben heu...


Je ne comprends pas ton point de vue, du coup.  ::unsure::

----------


## Bordeliec

> Avant 1990 on disait "Cher plombier, j'ai chez moi deux lavabi à réparer" ?


Nan, c'est un lababo, deux lavabimus.  :^_^:

----------


## azruqh

> Il y a l'exception de la jeune mariée : un trousseau, deux trous sales.


Un train. Des rails.

----------


## Mastaba

> Sauf que la plupart des méthodes pour "casser" des communications crytpés sont pas forcément du brute force mais plutôt de la récupération "physique" de la clé (social engineering par exemple). 
> Du moment où la clé est utilisée par plusieurs parties (et c'est un peu le concept d'une clé pour crypter des communications) elle est vulnérable, d'autant plus avec cette méthode. 
> En l'occurrence suffit d'obtenir par n'importe quel moyen la clé (qui est unique et ne changera pas pour un texte donné).





> 


Le masque jetable est jetable et unique pour chaque message, d'après ce que j'ai compris on ne le réutilise donc pas; de là découlent son efficacité et sa lourdeur d'utilisation.
Il faut donc faire transiter les clés de manière physique, ce qui donne un maillon faible mais permet sans doute aussi de savoir quelles clés ont été interceptées et sont compromises.
Un peu comme le cryptage quantique ne donne pas une sécurité absolue mais permet de savoir si le message a été intercepté.

Le social engineering ne marche pas si on veut décrypter les données de l'internet mondial, est-ce que tu vas envoyer des gars pour droguer et tabasser chaque personne sur Terre susceptible d'avoir accès à un ordinateur, chacun doté d'une clé à $5? Construire le million dollar cluster serait infiniment moins cher, plus discret, rentable et réaliste.

Parce que ce qui est en jeu ce n'est pas de protéger des secrets d'état, pour ça les gens qui en ont la charge doivent bien avoir les moyens adaptés à leur responsabilité, et c'est leur problème.
Ce qui est en jeu, c'est la sécurité des données de monsieur tout le monde, la liberté d'expression et la présomption d'innocence.
Il faut donc une nouvelle solution qui permette des échanges sécurisés si les cryptages actuels ont été cassés par la NSA.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Un train. Des rails.


 :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

> Le social engineering ne marche pas si on veut décrypter les données de l'internet mondial,


Les certificats SSl sont contrôlés par une poignée d'entreprises.

----------


## Teto

> Je ne comprends pas ton point de vue, du coup.


C'est assez simple.  ::): 

Un gars dit "scenarii", un autre répond "scénarios". De là découle un petit débat "qui a raison?"

Un 3ème arrive et dit "1 lavabo, 2 lavabii ? (niarkniark)" ce à quoi je réponds "fallacieux"
Et le 3ème me répond (visiblement piqué dans son honneur) avec encore plus d'arguments fallacieux, là je m'agace un chouïa, mais sans colère, peut-être une légère irritation.

Ce que je dis est que d'accord pour laisser entendre qu'un italianisme est daté, ringard, élitiste, ce genre de truc.
Pas d'accord pour admettre que c'est une faute de français alors que non désolé, c'est français. Une forme en -isme, certes, mais française.
Mais lorsque en plus, pour prouver que j'ai tort, on utilise l'argument "on voit très peu cette forme dans la littérature depuis longtemps, donc ce n'est pas français", là je coince, car me répondre par un nouvel argument fallacieux (un très bel exemple, d'ailleurs), ben je n'accepte pas.

Voilà.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est assez simple. 
> [...]


Ce n'est pas faux !

----------


## Mantalo

J'ai une question sur les dossiers du magazine CPC (pas hardware, le classique) : est ce que vous avez pensé à faire un truc sur les jeux pour enfants (genre avant qu'ils ne commencent GTA à 13 ans...) ? J'avoue que je galère un peu pour "éduquer" mes enfants aux jeux vidéos (pc plutôt) : assez beau, en français parlé, pas trop dur et maniable. Et coopératif. Parce qu'on a beau dire, je les trouve quand même malhabiles par chez moi (6 et 8 ans pour les grands). Et Spelunky c'est rude.... Et il y a aussi pas mal d'offres commerciales avec des systèmes d'abonnement, c'est difficile d'avoir des avis journalistiques sur le sujet. Un petit dossier ferait bien mon affaire en somme !

----------


## znokiss

Y'avait un topic sur le sujet, kilfou saura te retrouver ça. 

Les Rayman (Origins et Legend), c'est vraiment top pour les gosses, à jouer en coop avec papa. Et maman si elle est intéressée.

----------


## Mantalo

Ok merci, je vais essayer de remettre l’œil dessus.

----------


## Bah

> Je ne comprends pas ton point de vue, du coup.


The internet is serious bizness !

----------


## eKaps

> Ok merci, je vais essayer de remettre l’œil dessus.


Par ici  :;):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> J'ai une question sur les dossiers du magazine CPC (pas hardware, le classique) : est ce que vous avez pensé à faire un truc sur les jeux pour enfants (genre avant qu'ils ne commencent GTA à 13 ans...) ? J'avoue que je galère un peu pour "éduquer" mes enfants aux jeux vidéos (pc plutôt) : assez beau, en français parlé, pas trop dur et maniable. Et coopératif. Parce qu'on a beau dire, je les trouve quand même malhabiles par chez moi (6 et 8 ans pour les grands). Et Spelunky c'est rude.... Et il y a aussi pas mal d'offres commerciales avec des systèmes d'abonnement, c'est difficile d'avoir des avis journalistiques sur le sujet. Un petit dossier ferait bien mon affaire en somme !


Ben perso j'aurais recommandé Portal 1 : je trouve que ce jeu est une belle intro à la 3D en vue à la 1e personne. Pas de violence, graphismes chouettes, énigmes motivantes  ::):

----------


## ducon

Sinon, pourquoi pas un dossier sur les pseudo-consoles comme Leapfrog ?

----------


## t4nk

> J'ai une question sur les dossiers du magazine CPC (pas hardware, le classique) : est ce que vous avez pensé à faire un truc sur les jeux pour enfants (genre avant qu'ils ne commencent GTA à 13 ans...) ? J'avoue que je galère un peu pour "éduquer" mes enfants aux jeux vidéos (pc plutôt) : assez beau, en français parlé, pas trop dur et maniable. Et coopératif. Parce qu'on a beau dire, je les trouve quand même malhabiles par chez moi (6 et 8 ans pour les grands).


Avec cerise sur le gâteau, faire un hors-série annuel ou bimestriel (selon le volume des publications) compilant tous les dossiers sur ce thème en particulier*, un peu à la façon des HS du Canard Enchaîné.
Mais comme d'hab, il faut voir si c'est économiquement et logistiquement viable, mais l'idée me plaît beaucoup, non pas parce que je sois père (m'enfin, théoriquement), mais tonton de trucs multisexes approchants la dizaine d'années.

"Caneton PC", ça aurait de la gueule.


* Les HS compilants les dossiers n'étant pas limités au seul thème "rejetons de canards", mais je pense que ce serait lui le plus vendeur/recherché.

----------


## keulz

> C'est assez simple. 
> 
> Un gars dit "scenarii", un autre répond "scénarios". De là découle un petit débat "qui a raison?"
> 
> Un 3ème arrive et dit "1 lavabo, 2 lavabii ? (niarkniark)" ce à quoi je réponds "fallacieux"
> Et le 3ème me répond (visiblement piqué dans son honneur) avec encore plus d'arguments fallacieux, là je m'agace un chouïa, mais sans colère, peut-être une légère irritation.
> 
> Ce que je dis est que d'accord pour laisser entendre qu'un italianisme est daté, ringard, élitiste, ce genre de truc.
> Pas d'accord pour admettre que c'est une faute de français alors que non désolé, c'est français. Une forme en -isme, certes, mais française.
> ...


Mais tu m'emmerdes à la fin, tu dis scénarii ou scénarios ???  ::sad::

----------


## Kaede

'Faut reposer les questions quand elles sont noyées par le HS total, ou juste faire preuve de + de patience ? (je suis pas aux pièces, je demande)

----------


## Euklif

Tu peux toujours retenter le coup mais ils répondent pas à tant de question que ça au final ^^.

----------


## chtiungdor

Du coup une question se pose : répondez-vous aux questions si vous le voulez ?!  ::O:

----------


## Teto

> Mais tu m'emmerdes à la fin, tu dis scénarii ou scénarios ???


Ah d'accord !  :^_^: 
Scénarii, bien sûr, tout comme tempii.

Mais ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance au final.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Du coup une question se pose : répondez-vous aux questions si vous le voulez ?!


C'est le piège, c'est seulement s'ils le veulent.

----------


## O.Boulon

On aimerait bien laisser crever ce topic.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Aigritude ou pragmatisme?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pardon. On aimerait bien laisser crever les trimards qui entretiennent ce topic.

Je suis obligé de fouiller tout le forum pour trouver un gars qui dit "tiens je me demande ce que la rédac' pense de Centration, vous pensez que je peux l'acheter ?" parce qu'entre les interrogations abyssales de Kenshi, les demeurés qui se foutent de sa gueule et le circlejerk général "oh oh oh je je je je je fais des blagues, j'existe, je comprend ta blague, nous existons, nous sommes frères nous nous nous nous nous nous" y a plus la place de poser des vraies questions sur le jeu vidéo ou sur la rédaction.

Vous demandez pas pourquoi on préfère Twitter.
Twitter, c'est un dialogue court mais efficace. Pas un concours de ronds de jambe et d’auto référence.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Et ceux qui n'ont pas ou ne veulent pas de Twitter?

----------


## Aulren

Je pense qu'ils peuvent allez se faire voir en toute amitié.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tant pis pour leurs gueules. "J'aime bien les romans, mais j'ai jamais voulu apprendre à lire".
Incidemment, ceux qui "refusent" twitter sont souvent ceux qui ont transformé ce topic en dépotoir.
Et ils passent à côté de promos, de liens rigolos, de points sur l'actualité, de blagues à la con, de morceaux de vie de la rédac, de micro tests, de mises en garde.

----------


## Traum

Je confirme que le twitter de la rédac est bien plus drôle que leurs rares passages sur le forum. Et aussi plus actif.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je suis bien tenté de me fendre d'une question très courte et très sérieuse. Mais très polémique.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mais te pose pas de questions et pose-là ! Tu comprends pas que c'est le genre de trucs que reproche Boulon ? C'est fou...

----------


## Aulren

> Je suis bien tenté de me fendre d'une question très courte et très sérieuse. Mais très polémique.


Quel est le muscle ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je suis bien tenté de me fendre d'une question très courte et très sérieuse. Mais très polémique.


T'attend pas à ce qu'on te supplie de la poser.
Si t'as une question tu la pose, tu fais pas ta midinette. Sinon t'en parle pas.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Merde j'avais une question à poser. Tant pis. ::sad::

----------


## keulz

> Pardon. On aimerait bien laisser crever les trimards qui entretiennent ce topic.
> 
> Je suis obligé de fouiller tout le forum pour trouver un gars qui dit "tiens je me demande ce que la rédac' pense de Centration, vous pensez que je peux l'acheter ?" parce qu'entre les interrogations abyssales de Kenshi, les demeurés qui se foutent de sa gueule et le circlejerk général "oh oh oh je je je je je fais des blagues, j'existe, je comprend ta blague, nous existons, nous sommes frères nous nous nous nous nous nous" y a plus la place de poser des vraies questions sur le jeu vidéo ou sur la rédaction.
> 
> Vous demandez pas pourquoi on préfère Twitter.
> Twitter, c'est un dialogue court mais efficace. Pas un concours de ronds de jambe et d’auto référence.


Ça va mieux en le disant, non ?

Et oui, nous sommes des demeurés à qui il faut tout expliquer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Après 15 posts de flood sur scénario, scenarii, scenario, scenarorum... Ouais, c'est un peu l'image qu'on a.

----------


## Max_well

Faut utiliser quoi comme client twitter pour voir vos réponses à des questions d'autres personnes ? Parce que c'était un peu le plus intéressant du topic aussi, d'avoir votre avis sur des questions qu'on se posait pas nécessairement.

Sinon c'est toujours possible de laisser les modérateurs restreindre un peu plus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j'utilise simplement le site.
Je crois que si tu es inscrit et que tu nous suis, tu as toute l'arborescence qui s'affiche à partir du moment où tu cliques sur afficher la conversation.
Au cours des six derniers mois, il y a eu beaucoup de progrès en matière de lisibilité.

----------


## chtiungdor

Fermez le topic alors ?!

----------


## Nirm

> Fermez le topic alors ?!


"Mes couilles me grattent"
"Coupe toi les"

Alors qu'on te propose de te laver...

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Je crois que si tu es inscrit et que tu nous suis, tu as toute l'arborescence qui s'affiche à partir du moment où tu cliques sur afficher la conversation.


Même pas besoin d'être inscrit. Moi je fout le compte qui m'intéresse en marque-page et hop. Jamais eu envie de perdre ma vie à tweeter par contre j'aime bien y lire des infos de temps en temps.

----------


## Sk-flown

Twitter c'est plus un outil marketing qu'un truc soi-disant social, c'est un peu un choix éditorial vis-à-vis du public, mais si le "public" vous savez la masse de cons qui payent pour du papier.





> On aimerait bien laisser crever ce topic.


On a tous des lubies, mais on ose pas tous les réaliser.





> Je suis bien tenté de me fendre d'une question très courte et très sérieuse. Mais très polémique.


Tu m'étonnes, moi aussi.





> Fermez le topic alors ?!


Fermez le forum alors !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Pardon pour mon absence subite, le boulot...

Donc..

A quel moment pensez-vous que le côté "supérieur" prendra le dessus sur le côté "sympa"?


Je me fais aussi le porte-parole de connaissances qui visitent ce forum mais n'osent pas s'inscrire. Il y a tout de même un ton général très marqué ici.

----------


## Bordeliec

Hello.
Ce serait plus simple de modérer le forum sérieusement.
Depuis que les forums existent sur Internet, on sait bien que sans modération drastique, ça ne s'auto-régule pas.

----------


## keulz

> Pardon pour mon absence subite, le boulot...
> 
> Donc..
> 
> A quel moment pensez-vous que le côté "supérieur" prendra le dessus sur le côté "sympa"?
> 
> 
> Je me fais aussi le porte-parole de connaissances qui visitent ce forum mais n'osent pas s'inscrire. Il y a tout de même un ton général très marqué ici.


Oui enfin c'est juste boulon, hein.
C'est comme les mecs avec les grosses voitures.  ::rolleyes:: 

Et franchement, ce n'est pas bien difficile de ne jamais croiser boulon sur le forum. Je ne parle même pas du reste de la rédac'.

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'était une question générale relative à l'ensemble du forum et destinée à ceux de la rédaction qui le suivent (pilotent?), sûrement pas une attaque personnelle.

----------


## Aulren

> Sans vouloir trop révéler, mais d'après quelques MP un peu rageurs de Boulon il me semble que la rédac' se fait pas mal d'idées (fausses) sur certains membre du forum.

----------


## pottok

> Pardon pour mon absence subite, le boulot...


Oui on était inquiets. 2 heures de lantence pour venir réagir, on était à deux doigts de l'alerte enlèvement.




> Donc..


C'est dit.




> A quel moment pensez-vous que le côté "supérieur" prendra le dessus sur le côté "sympa"?


Jamais, le côté obscur sera plus fort. Sérieusement, tu parles de quoi ?





> Je me fais aussi le porte-parole de connaissances qui visitent ce forum mais n'osent pas s'inscrire. Il y a tout de même un ton général très marqué ici.


Un ton général ? Un simple extrait de tout ce qu'on trouve sur internet. Ils oseront peut-être s'inscrire quand ils auront pris leurs cachets.

ça prend 2 minutes de se créer un multi compte sur twitter et de suivre la rédac ainsi que les membres de manière individuelle. Faut pas chercher le grand Satan derrière média de masse sur internet.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ma question générale n'avait pas pour objet Twitter. Ce sujet est cloturé.
La question concerne le forum dans son ensemble.





> Un simple extrait de tout ce qu'on trouve sur internet.


Non, plutôt un extrait des forums que toi tu connais. Si tu les connais tous tu es Dieu, sans aucun doute.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

J'ai mal suivi le sujet, mais pourquoi la rédaction ne viens plus sur le forum ? J'ai cru comprendre que c'était a cause de certains membres mais je suis pas sur ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

@Anders: oui enfin je fréquente plusieurs forums de jeux vidéos -soit en inscrit soit simplement pour chercher certaines infos ou glander au taffe)- et même si rien n'est parfait en ce bas monde, le forum Cpc reste l'un des plus agréables et mieux tenu.

----------


## Aulren

> J'ai mal suivi le sujet, mais pourquoi la rédaction ne viens plus sur le forum ? J'ai cru comprendre que c'était a cause de certains membres mais je suis pas sur ...


Ils sont toujours là mais avec leurs multis.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> @Anders: oui enfin je fréquente plusieurs forums de jeux vidéos -soit en inscrit soit simplement pour chercher certaines infos ou glander au taffe)- et même si rien n'est parfait en ce bas monde, le forum Cpc reste l'un des plus agréables et mieux tenu.


Ce n'est pas une question de tenue, rien à redire à ce sujet, mais une notion de ton général où le côté "supérieur" risque de prendre le pas sur le "sympa".

----------


## Aulren

> Ce n'est pas une question de tenue, rien à redire à ce sujet, mais une notion de ton général où le côté "supérieur" risque de prendre le pas sur le "sympa".


On peut être supérieur et sympa. Exemple : ton supérieur est sympa il te laisse glander sur le forum.

----------


## pottok

Comment on peut parler de côté "supérieur" quand on est le premier à venir coller des références historiques (dont personne n'a rien à foutre) sur toutes les discussions ?

----------


## znokiss

> Je suis obligé de fouiller tout le forum pour trouver un gars qui dit "tiens je me demande ce que la rédac' pense de Centration, vous pensez que je peux l'acheter ?" parce qu'entre les interrogations abyssales de Kenshi, les demeurés qui se foutent de sa gueule et le circlejerk général "oh oh oh je je je je je fais des blagues, j'existe, je comprend ta blague, nous existons, nous sommes frères nous nous nous nous nous nous" y a plus la place de poser des vraies questions sur le jeu vidéo ou sur la rédaction.


C'est bien vrai. Je suis le premier pour les blagues à la con. 

Mais tout le fofo n'est pas à jeter, il subsiste ici et là quelques topics dans la section JV et hardware un peu épargnés et qui restent bigrement intéressants. 
Là tout de suite je pense au Topic des cowboys et des indies, par exemple, avec son lot de trouvaille régulières.




> Pardon pour mon absence subite, le boulot...
> 
> Donc..
> 
> A quel moment pensez-vous que le côté "supérieur" prendra le dessus sur le côté "sympa"?


J'ai pas compris.



> Je me fais aussi le porte-parole de connaissances qui visitent ce forum mais n'osent pas s'inscrire. Il y a tout de même un ton général très marqué ici.


Les pauvres. Ils ont peur de l'internet ? 
Ne pas oser s'inscrire sur un forum...

---------- Post added at 14h50 ---------- Previous post was at 14h44 ----------

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C
> Mais tout le fofo n'est pas à jeter, il subsiste ici et là quelques topics dans la section JV et hardware un peu épargnés et qui restent bigrement intéressants. 
> Là tout de suite je pense au Topic des cowboys et des indies, par exemple, avec son lot de trouvaille régulières.


Je crois qu'il parle de ce topic en particulier.

----------


## pottok

> Je crois qu'il parle de ce topic en particulier.


Non




> La question concerne le forum dans son ensemble.

----------


## znokiss

> Je crois qu'il parle de ce topic en particulier.


Ok. 
Me concernant, ça fait longtemps que je ne survole plus qu'une sélection de topics pour infos et autres (Indés, screenshots, bons plans et quelques topics dédiés à des jeux). 
Le tout ou rien reste (et est depuis toujours) une soupape de décompression quand j'ai des temps mort au taf.

edit : je crois que Cacao parle de Boulon, pas Anderson.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Non


Il parle de Boulon.

----------


## Nirm

Après les 2 dernières pages, un post prend tout son sens



> Après 15 posts de flood sur scénario, scenarii, scenario, scenarorum... Ouais, c'est un peu l'image qu'on a.


Mais surtout, il peut être élargi.




> Après 15 posts de flood sur *Boulon*.. Ouais, c'est un peu l'image qu'on a.





> Après 15 posts de flood sur *un post*.. Ouais, c'est un peu l'image qu'on a.





> Après 15 posts de flood sur *les forums*.. Ouais, c'est un peu l'image qu'on a.





> Après 15 posts de flood sur *RIEN, DU VIDE*.. Ouais, c'est un peu l'image qu'on a.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Nirm, tu sembles être l'un des rares à ouvrir les yeux par ici  ::):

----------


## pottok

> edit : je crois que Cacao parle de Boulon, pas Anderson.





> Il parle de Boulon.


Bien vu, my bad

----------


## Chapaf

> Nirm, tu sembles être l'un des rares à ouvrir les yeux par ici


:approuve vigoureusement:

Parfait on a l'impression de voir un groupe d'ados turbulents qui se cherchent des causes à défendre. Parfois c'est attendrissant, parfois on a envie d'en dépecer...

----------


## Nirm

> Nirm, tu sembles être l'un des rares à ouvrir les yeux par ici


 Cela n'est pas toujours le cas hélas.

*QUESTION:*
Le *topic des idées d'articles/comparatifs pour CPC HW* est-il lu par les membres de la rédac (notamment DocTB et Ivan)? Et si oui, est-ce que des idées ont été ou pourraient être retenues?

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi je parle de ce topic.
Et je vous remercie pour le cas d'école que vous vous êtes empressé de poster.
Au cours des dernières interventions, on a eu le droit un petit point "ma vie, ma souffrance", quelques règlements de compte rapidos entre users et contre la modération, deux ou trois posts d'exégèse "mais quel est le sens de cette phrase" plus une interrogation métaphysique d'Anderson qui a fait trembler Presse Non Stop sur ses fondations.

----------


## Aulren

> Nirm, tu sembles être l'un des rares à ouvrir les yeux par ici


Du coup tu peux fermer le topic maintenant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Moi je parle de ce topic.
> Et je vous remercie pour le cas d'école que vous vous êtes empressé de poster.
> Au cours des dernières interventions, on a eu le droit un petit point "ma vie, ma souffrance", quelques règlements de compte rapidos entre users et contre la modération, deux ou trois posts d'exégèse "mais quel est le sens de cette phrase" plus une interrogation métaphysique d'Anderson qui a fait trembler Presse Non Stop sur ses fondations.


Fallait bien poster une question sur le forum impliquant la rédac aussi (un peu l'objet de ce topic il me semble)... Celle-là ou une autre...

Moi aussi depuis cette histoire de scénario, scénarii, je ne lisais plus.


Qu'il meure donc, et twittons de concert dans le bon esprit.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, sinon y a pas un gars qui a envie de savoir si tel ou tel jeu qu'on a pas encore testé mais qui est sorti vaut le coup ?
Ou si on a l'intention de faire un truc spécial pour le numéro des dix ans ?

----------


## kilfou

Ce serait bien qu'il y ait un truc pour vos 10 ans, après j'arrête de l'acheter donc déchaînez vous.

Vous faites quelque chose de spécial donc ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Là non...
Thief 4 c'est déjà fait selon la méthode dite "de Gutengerg".

J'attends des nouvelles de Cyberpunk 2077.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non. Comme pour le premier avril tous les ans.
On fait rien. On attendra le numéro le numéro 293 parce qu'on est des mecs super super originaux.

----------


## joeloutre

Bonjour tout le monde. Question à la noix : je viens de découvrir (très en retard) le novint falcon. Ça a l'air plutôt intéressant sur le papier mais je m'interroge sur l'utilité réel de cet engin (sachant que l'on trouve peu d'info récente dessus). Quelqu'un de chez vous à un avis là dessus ? Merci

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh purée, ça vient du passé.
Faudra que je fouille dans les archives pour te trouver une réponse, ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite.
Mais, son succès commercial bien connu doit pouvoir répondre à ta question je pense.

----------


## kilfou

> Non. Comme pour le premier avril tous les ans.
> On fait rien. On attendra le numéro le numéro 293 parce qu'on est des mecs super super originaux.


Vous êtes vachement doués en marketing, ça va me faire acheter 9 numéros de plus.

Et pour les stats de fréquentation ?

----------


## Frypolar

Vous connaissez Faëria ? Je sais qu’il n’est pas fini mais vous avez fait un sujet sur les jeux de cartes plus ou moins originaux sans parler de celui-ci et un de leurs développeurs est venu sur le forum pour le présenter et avoir des retours de joueurs (*ici*). L’idée avait l’air d’amener un peu de profondeur dans la gestion du terrain.

----------


## O.Boulon

De fréquentation de quoi ?

---------- Post added at 15h40 ---------- Previous post was at 15h39 ----------

On parle de Faeria en détail pour le numéro de Noël.

----------


## joeloutre

> Mais, son succès commercial bien connu doit pouvoir répondre à ta question je pense.


Oui c'est bien ce que je pensai... Mais la boite a l'air d’être encore en vie... et des mecs de l'INRIA semblent s'amuser encore avec à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon, sinon y a pas un gars qui a envie de savoir si tel ou tel jeu qu'on a pas encore testé mais qui est sorti vaut le coup ?



Je suppose qu'il n'y a toujours pas de nouvelles d'Age Of Decadence et  Dead State ? Ouais je sais, mais sur un malentendu...

Sinon Stanley Parable, pétard mouillé ou chef d'oeuvre ?

Et comment t'as pu mettre 9/10 à State Of Decay, projet avec du potentiel mais qui se résume à une sorte de bête beat'm'all basique vaguement survival option fouiller les poubelles façon Bioshock ?  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, on attend impatiemment les deux jeux.
Par contre vous devriez entendre très sérieusement parlé de Wasteland 2 d'ici peu de temps. Je prends l'avion à cause de ce jeu.
Stanley, plutôt chef d'oeuvre, on tente un test spécial pour le prochain numéro.
"Traître, Sale Traître" si je me rappelle bien, hein. State of Decay c'est génial. Et je te hais.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Par contre vous devriez entendre très sérieusement parlé de Wasteland 2 d'ici peu de temps.


Ah ben voilà.  ::lol:: 





> Je prends l'avion à cause de ce jeu.


Le journalisme total.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Est-ce que DocTB lis encore le topic des suggestions pour les prochains CPC Hardware ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je pense que Doc TB est très occupé.

----------


## Mastaba

> Pardon. On aimerait bien laisser crever les trimards qui entretiennent ce topic.
> 
> Je suis obligé de fouiller tout le forum pour trouver un gars qui dit "tiens je me demande ce que la rédac' pense de Centration, vous pensez que je peux l'acheter ?" parce qu'entre les interrogations abyssales de Kenshi, les demeurés qui se foutent de sa gueule et le circlejerk général "oh oh oh je je je je je fais des blagues, j'existe, je comprend ta blague, nous existons, nous sommes frères nous nous nous nous nous nous" y a plus la place de poser des vraies questions sur le jeu vidéo ou sur la rédaction.
> 
> Vous demandez pas pourquoi on préfère Twitter.
> Twitter, c'est un dialogue court mais efficace. Pas un concours de ronds de jambe et d’auto référence.


Court et efficace, des fois c'est possible.

----------


## Hellvis

Y aura t'il une petite news/note sur l'aventure de TB : http://pcgmedia.com/garrys-incident-...ikes-critique/ ?

----------


## keulz

> Nirm, tu sembles être l'un des rares à ouvrir les yeux par ici


 lèche bottes.
*Nirm 2014*



> Bon, sinon y a pas un gars qui a envie de savoir si tel ou tel jeu qu'on a pas encore testé mais qui est sorti vaut le coup ?


Oui !!!
http://candybox2.net/
Sorti aujourd'hui !  :Bave: 



> Ou si on a l'intention de faire un truc spécial pour le numéro des dix ans ?


Même pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant ça doit être évident, non ?
Et pourquoi tu dis *le* numéro ?  ::P:

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que Volgar the Viking que vous n'avez pas testé vaut le coup? Il y a quelques retours sur  ce topic mais c'est tout.

Même question pour un soft encore moins connu qui s'appelle Tiamat X(shmup) développé par BBQ Games.

----------


## Euklif

> Bon, sinon y a pas un gars qui a envie de savoir si tel ou tel jeu qu'on a pas encore testé mais qui est sorti vaut le coup ?
> Ou si on a l'intention de faire un truc spécial pour le numéro des dix ans ?


Perso, ce que j'aimerai savoir, c'est :
- avez complétement abandonné l'idée d'un canard console indépendant (et donc plus touffu)?
- un futur hors séries de prévu (ça fait un bail que j'en ai pas vu, ça marche pas?)?
- toujours rien concernant le démat pour les "vrais" ordis?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est-ce que Volgar the Viking que vous n'avez pas testé vaut le coup?


A réserver aux malades en manque du masocore, à condition d'occulter des défauts récurrents.

----------


## Teto

D'abord toutes mes confuses à propos des scenarii...  ::):  Je n'ai pas l'habitude de flooder dans les topics où une tenue correcte est exigée, mais là c'est vrai que cela ne ressemblait plus à grand chose depuis quelques pages, je ne savais plus trop où j'étais, je me suis laissé aller. Je le f'rai pu, promis.

Sinon puisque je suis là, une vraie question, déjà postée ailleurs.
Est-ce que vous avez l'intention de faire une rubrique qui reviendrait sur un nouveau jeu après quelques semaines/mois, pour en refaire une petite critique, parce que des patchs l'on enfin fait ressembler à quelque chose (ou inversement, d'ailleurs) ? Tout de suite, là, je pense à Total War.

Je ne veux bien entendu pas vous imposer votre ligne éditoriale, je m'en garderais bien, donc c'est bien une humble requête que je fais là. Encore heureux vous me direz. Simplement ce serait une rubrique que j'aimerais lire et qui remplacerait avantageusement certains "à venir" qui semblent être dans le magazine juste pour boucher des trous dans les numéros sans grande actualité. No offense. Genre ce ne serait pas "À venir" mais "Déjà venu".

Enfin bon.

----------


## kenshironeo

> A réserver aux malades en manque du masocore, à condition d'occulter des défauts récurrents.


Ok, j'attendrai donc un peu ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Est-ce que vous avez l'intention de faire une rubrique qui reviendrait sur un nouveau jeu après quelques semaines/mois, pour en refaire une petite critique, parce que des patchs l'on enfin fait ressembler à quelque chose (ou inversement, d'ailleurs) ? Tout de suite, là, je pense à Total War.


Ce dont tu parles existe déjà : c'est la rubrique "on y joue encore" qui apparait de temps en temps. Et il me semble que j'ai déjà vu y passer Total War..

----------


## Teto

Oui mais non. Là il s'agit de jeux "figés" qui continuent à vivre grace aux mods. Et qui accessoirement ont 2 à 5 ans d'âge. Là il s'agirait plus d'une rubrique sur un jeu "en cours" ou qui vient de sortir, genre il y a 6 mois. Mais bon. C'était juste une idée, en passant.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> A réserver aux malades en manque du masocore, à condition d'occulter des défauts récurrents.


Oui je confirme.

Il est bon mais en même temps il a quelque défaut qui le rende encore plus dur qui ne devrait l'etre. Dommage.

----------


## darkgrievous

Est ce que quand Boulon va visiter les dev il porte toujours ses plus beaux habits de luchador ?

----------


## Anton

> Ce dont tu parles existe déjà : c'est la rubrique "on y joue encore" qui apparait de temps en temps. Et il me semble que j'ai déjà vu y passer Total War..


J'ose espérer qu'un jeu sorti depuis à peine 1 mois, en règle générale est toujours joué  ::P:

----------


## Bah

> Oui mais non. Là il s'agit de jeux "figés" qui continuent à vivre grace aux mods. Et qui accessoirement ont 2 à 5 ans d'âge. Là il s'agirait plus d'une rubrique sur un jeu "en cours" ou qui vient de sortir, genre il y a 6 mois. Mais bon. C'était juste une idée, en passant.


Il me semble avoir vu un ou deux "on y joue encore" qui revenaient sur des jeux bugés à la sortie et qui avaient regagnés de l'intérêt après des patchs. Il se peut par contre que ce fussent des jeux plus vieux que ce que tu proposes. Mais j'ai quand même l’impression d'y avoir vu une fois un jeu pas si vieux que ça.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je voudrais savoir si on a tous quelque chose en nous de Tennessee ?

----------


## t4nk

Pertinence ?

Drolaterie ?



Ban

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tant pis pour leurs gueules. "J'aime bien les romans, mais j'ai jamais voulu apprendre à lire".
> Incidemment, ceux qui "refusent" twitter sont souvent ceux qui ont transformé ce topic en dépotoir.
> Et ils passent à côté de promos, de liens rigolos, de points sur l'actualité, de blagues à la con, de morceaux de vie de la rédac, de micro tests, de mises en garde.



Dommge que ça soit un bordel fini.
Pas votre truc, Twitter de manière général.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Une question sur la BD de Couly, il me semble que ça n'avait pas marché comme vous l’aviez souhaité, est ce que vous avez finalement réussi à écouler le stock ? 
La vrai question étant : est ce qu'on peut espérer voir un nouveau recueil un jour ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oh bah je viens de voir que *Dark Eye Demonicon* venait de sortir. Le nom me parle vaguement, mais je ne me souviens plus si c'était un titre prometteur ou l'inverse...Vous avez mis les mains dessus ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Je l'ai vu en 2009, c'était médiocre.
Kalash a vu exactement la même démo en 2012, c'était affligeant.
Méfiance donc.

----------


## croustibatte

Est-il prévu un test de WRC4, sortit aujourd'hui? Il a l'air pas mal et me tente bien, ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas eu un vrai jeu de rally, et le dernier WRC n'était vraiment pas top, mais là les quelques avis et vidéos de gameplay que j'ai vu par-ci par-là sur le net annoncent quand même du bon pour ce nouvel opus.

Merci.

----------


## Flad

Vous prévoyez une bafouille sur Rocksmith 2014 ?

----------


## MemoryCard

Le topic des questions est devenu chiant  ::cry:: 

Vous pouvez pas aller faire vos cochonneries sur Twitter, le monsieur a dit que c’était bien...

----------


## olih

> Le topic des questions est devenu chiant 
> 
> Vous pouvez pas aller faire vos cochonneries sur Twitter, le monsieur a dit que c’était bien...


 Le topic a retrouvé son utilité première  :tired: .


Divinity Original Sin, ça s'annonce toujours aussi cool ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, je l'attend ce jeu, Ô je l'attend


X:Rebirth, vous avez pu remettre la main dessus depuis la gamescom ? On aura un petit manuel pour bien démarrer comme on a eu pour X:Terran Conflict ? (à moins que là, cela soit inutile pour le meilleur ou pour le pire).

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce que Pipomantis est un jeu de mots sur Psycho Mantis ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que le portage pc de Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 sera évoqué dans un prochain numéro? Bonnes critiques sur la console j'aimerais savoir si le portage pc est bien opti

----------


## Djinn42

Bonjour, on peut s'attendre à un test indépendant et subtil de X Rebirth d'ici la sortie du jeu ?

----------


## joeloutre

Et sinon, je reste dans le coté archéologie : de quoi deus ex HR est il la fin ? (c'est la phrase qui m'intrigue depuis que j'ai lu le test)
Merci

----------


## Molina

> Et sinon, je reste dans le coté archéologie : de quoi deus ex HR est il la fin ? (c'est la phrase qui m'intrigue depuis que j'ai lu le test)
> Merci


C'était pas en relation avec le test de Dishonored ? L'un était très carré et l'autre plus organique dans la façon de l'appréhender. Un truc du genre.

----------


## Robix66

Y a ça : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...=1#post5923112
J'avais souvenir de quelque chose d'un peu plus développé, mais en gros c'est ça, proposer bourrin/conduit d'aération/discuter avec le garde à l'entrée désormais ça fait pâle figure.

----------


## Alab

Tiens une question sérieuse et tout : vous aviez fait un dossier sur les youtubeurs qui sont font du fric, très bon dossier complet et tout bravo, est-il prévu d'autres dossiers du genre ? Alors ça prend du temps et j'espère que ça a porté ses fruits pour le précédent dossier, je pensais à un dossier sur les joueurs 'professionnels', ya une chance de voir un dossier du genre naitre un jour ? (Le problème c'est que c'est assez vaste ça pour le coup et c'est ptet pas forcément la came de tout le monde et ptet même pas la votre, mais j'avoue que je me demande ce qu'ils gagnent vraiment, comment, etc)

----------


## Chocolouf

Genre sur Keulz ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Alab

Han ouais avec un rubrique nos canards ont du talent !  ::wub::

----------


## keulz

> Genre sur Keulz ?


 :tired:

----------


## Traum

> 


Les aléas de la vie de champion. A quand un épisode médiatique a la Tiger Woods ?

----------


## joeloutre

Effectivement. Merci pour la réponse  :;): 
J'avoue que j'ai commencé par dishonored puis maintenant Deus ex HR. Et ça se ressent bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Le topic a retrouvé son utilité première .
> 
> 
> Divinity Original Sin, ça s'annonce toujours aussi cool ? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Oui, je l'attend ce jeu, Ô je l'attend
> ...



Ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu, mais oui ça a toujours l'air bien.
Rebirth, on a eu une beta, mais c'était centré sur le combat et très court, on en a pas parlé.
Y aura un giga article sur Rebirth, pour l'aide de jeu, je ne sais pas.

---------- Post added at 15h24 ---------- Previous post was at 15h22 ----------




> Vous prévoyez une bafouille sur Rocksmith 2014 ?


Oui, Kahn se met à la guitare pour l'occasion.

---------- Post added at 15h26 ---------- Previous post was at 15h24 ----------




> Tiens une question sérieuse et tout : vous aviez fait un dossier sur les youtubeurs qui sont font du fric, très bon dossier complet et tout bravo, est-il prévu d'autres dossiers du genre ? Alors ça prend du temps et j'espère que ça a porté ses fruits pour le précédent dossier, je pensais à un dossier sur les joueurs 'professionnels', ya une chance de voir un dossier du genre naitre un jour ? (Le problème c'est que c'est assez vaste ça pour le coup et c'est ptet pas forcément la came de tout le monde et ptet même pas la votre, mais j'avoue que je me demande ce qu'ils gagnent vraiment, comment, etc)


Ca nous intéresse moins et ça n'a pas le même impact sur la presse jv et le marketing. Mais bon, qui sait.

----------


## r2djbeuh

Des nouvelles de Fleetcomm : opération Vigrior ? Ou faut que je m'abonne a tweeter pour qu'on me réponde ?

----------


## Bah

> Des nouvelles de Fleetcomm : opération Vigrior ? Ou faut que je m'abonne a tweeter pour qu'on me réponde ?


Mes nouvelles de backer c'est qu'il devait sortir y'a deux semaines (date en dur donnée début septembre) et que depuis le mec fait le mort. Pas d'update, pas de réponse aux commentaires. Effectivement si CPC peut avoir un meilleur retour ce serait très intéressant. 

Par contre c'est vraiment dans la lignée de communication du mec (vérifié sur KS, sur le forum ici et en privé). Perso ça me gêne pas du tout d'avoir "perdu" 25 dollars (je mets entre guillemets parce que je pars du principe qu'il est honnête et que je l'ai aidé à tenter de vivre de sa passion et ça me suffit), je voudrais juste que le mec vienne dire si oui ou non c'est foutu.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce qu'il y aura  un test pour L'adaptation des Cités d'or sur PC portables et 3ds?

----------


## Phenixy

@SI et PC Inpact ont fait un article sur le débat de JVN : Jeu Vidéo, les journalistes servent-ils encore à quelque chose?

Vous l'avez vu? Vous en pensez quoi?

----------


## Flad

> @SI et PC Inpact ont fait un article sur le débat de JVN : Jeu Vidéo, les journalistes servent-ils encore à quelque chose?
> 
> Vous l'avez vu? Vous en pensez quoi?


Il me semble avoir vu une réaction d'1 ou 2 membres de la rédac' à ce sujet sur twitter.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Suite à ce BMDJ d'AliloH :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...=1#post7167603
Avez-vous connaissance de ce projet, voire des nouvelles?

----------


## Euklif

> Il me semble avoir vu une réaction d'1 ou 2 membres de la rédac' à ce sujet sur twitter.


Je leurs demanderais bien leurs avis mais comme je pense me taper un vent, je vais me contenter de faire la manche en demander à une bonne âme twitterienne de faire un résumé en floodant  :Emo: .

----------


## Flad

En jetant un oeil vite fait, il semble qu'il ny ai en fait qu'un retwitte de Doc TB au sujet de cet article, stout.

----------


## Wobu

Ivan l'a rt aussi : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/394788730667802624

----------


## kilfou

> Non. Comme pour le premier avril tous les ans.
> On fait rien. On attendra le numéro le numéro 293 parce qu'on est des mecs super super originaux.


C'est pas très chrétien de mentir.

----------


## Anonyme871

Une réaction sur la sortie du nouveau magazine "JV" ? Sont-ils fous ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

La concurrence ma parait pour le moment bien plus saine que ce qui avait pu exister avant.

----------


## Anonyme871

En tout cas la couverture donne envie, mais je n'ai malheureusement pas pu le trouver par chez moi.

----------


## keulz

> Une réaction sur la sortie du nouveau magazine "JV" ? Sont-ils fous ?


De quoi parlez-vous très cher ?

----------


## azruqh

> De quoi parlez-vous très cher ?


Le nouveau mag de jeux vidéo.

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain qu'est ce qu'on dit depuis des années ?
Vous n'utilisez pas le forum de CanardPC pour dire du mal des autres magazines.
Modérateurs, points et suppression s'il vous plaît.

On se rappelle encore des connards qui allaient insulter l'équipe de Joystick sur leur forum, "en notre nom".

----------


## kenshironeo

Cela fait un moment qu'on n'entend plus trop parler de Murder: Soul Suspect: est-ce qu'il a l'air bien?

----------


## Willyyy

J'ai l'opportunité d'acquerir *Rise of the triad*, après les correctifs, à 4 euros 50. l'investissement en vaut-il la peine ?

----------


## azruqh

> Putain qu'est ce qu'on dit depuis des années ?
> Vous n'utilisez pas le forum de CanardPC pour dire du mal des autres magazines.
> Modérateurs, points et suppression s'il vous plaît.
> 
> On se rappelle encore des connards qui allaient insulter l'équipe de Joystick sur leur forum, "en notre nom".


Faut se calmer là, j'ai donné un avis argumenté, absolument pas ironique, cynique ou je-sais-pas-quoi, et même pas si mauvais que ça. Dans le doute (je me pose encore la question de savoir si tu plaisantes - ma faute, j'ai une journée un peu difficile émotionnellement), j'ai quand même tourné ma première phrase différemment.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous n'allez pas sur le forum de Cochonou pour critiquer Justin Bridou.
C'est pareil ici.
Qui plus est, on parle pas de la World company mais de petits indés qui lancent leur projet avec tout ce qu'ils ont.

Donc, non, vous ne critiquez pas nos confrères sur notre forum. On aurait pas aimé être critiqué sur le forum de Joystick quand on a lancé CanardPC.

En ce qui concernent les bans et compagnie, ils doivent résulter d'une accumulation de points et pas forcément de cet événement particulier, donc pas la peine de m'envoyer des PM... Pour le plus grand bien de ce forum, Je n'ai ni le pouvoir de ban ni de deban.

----------


## Anton

Ca doit faire plus d'1 an qu'il n'y a plus de points pour modérer.

On notera qu'il suffit que tu siffles pour qu'azruqh, pas vraiment le trolleur moyen de ce forum, se fasse ban pour avoir simplement émis une critique de base, matériau d'un message sur deux de ce forum, et que je l'ai été alors que j'avais déjà supprimé mon message et qu'il n'était donc plus visible pour les utilisateurs. Le modérateur s'en est rendu compte mais a estimé que... ce n'était pas son problème.

Pendant ce temps, sur le reste du forum, on applique la modération à la "maman va se fâcher".

----------


## Wobak

> Ca doit faire plus d'1 an qu'il n'y a plus de points pour modérer.
> 
> On notera qu'il suffit que tu siffles pour qu'azruqh, pas vraiment le trolleur moyen de ce forum, se fasse ban pour avoir simplement émis une critique de base, matériau d'un message sur deux de ce forum, et que je l'ai été alors que j'avais déjà supprimé mon message et qu'il n'était donc plus visible pour les utilisateurs. Le modérateur s'en est rendu compte mais a estimé que... ce n'était pas son problème.
> 
> Pendant ce temps, sur le reste du forum, on applique la modération à la "maman va se fâcher".


Très sincèrement, la ramène pas sur la modération. On arrête de diverger et on revient aux vraies questions.

----------


## Anton

Allez j'edit parce que ça n'en vaut pas la peine.

----------


## Anonyme871

Oula désolé d'avoir lancer un truc malgré moi, je ne savais pas qu'on avait pas le droit de parler de la "concurrence" sur le forum. Pour ma défense, la question s'adressait évidemment à l'équipe de canard pc et n'appelait pas spécialement à un avis sur la qualité rédactionnelle du mag'.

----------


## Wobak

> Oula désolé d'avoir lancer un truc malgré moi, je ne savais pas qu'on avait pas le droit de parler de la "concurrence" sur le forum. Pour ma défense, la question s'adressait évidemment à l'équipe de canard pc et n'appelait pas spécialement à un avis sur la qualité rédactionnelle du mag'.


Poser des questions c'est légitime, critiquer ça l'est moins  ::):

----------


## Anton

Pour éviter de fauter encore aussi malencontreusement à l'avenir, la précision est importante : c'est la critique du marché - mauvaise comme bonne d'ailleurs, une critique n'étant pas négative par défaut, comme chacun sait - qui est donc interdite ici, ou la critique tout court ?

Du coup, dans quel cas de figure rentrent JV.com, Gameblog, Julien Chièze ? Vu qu'ils sont régulièrement, hm, critiqués ici-même, et par tous.

----------


## Teto

Serait-il possible de revenir à la fonction première de ce fil ?  ::): 
Merci.

----------


## TiNitro

Un petit UP, la question a déjà été posée il y a 2 pages: un test de WRC 4 est-il prévu ? Ca fait 15 ans qu'on attend un successeur Richard Burns Rally....

----------


## keulz

Et Candy box ?  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vu comment ils l'ont twitter de part et d'autre (Genre : Adieu vie social) ils ont sans doute bien aimé. Je crois que c'est pipo qu'il la torché en 4 heures. J'ai plus la source.

Maria Kalash avait fait un article sur un CPC pour le 1er.

----------


## keulz

> Vu comment ils l'ont twitter de part et d'autre (Genre : Adieu vie social) ils ont sans doute bien aimé. Je crois que c'est pipo qu'il la torché en 4 heures. J'ai plus la source.
> 
> Maria Kalash avait fait un article sur un CPC pour le 1er.


Oki.  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Pour éviter de fauter encore aussi malencontreusement à l'avenir, la précision est importante : c'est la critique du marché - mauvaise comme bonne d'ailleurs, une critique n'étant pas négative par défaut, comme chacun sait - qui est donc interdite ici, ou la critique tout court ?
> 
> Du coup, dans quel cas de figure rentrent JV.com, Gameblog, Julien Chièze ? Vu qu'ils sont régulièrement, hm, critiqués ici-même, et par tous.


Ils éditent des magazines eux ?

----------


## azruqh

> Ils éditent des magazines eux ?


Chut. :smile:

----------


## keulz

> Du coup, dans quel cas de figure rentrent JV.com, Gameblog, Julien Chièze ? Vu qu'ils sont régulièrement, hm, critiqués ici-même, et par tous.


C'est quand la dernière fois que tu as vu un numéro de jv.com vendu en kiosque ? :smile:
Je te laisse deviner selon quel critère ils tolèrent qu'on critique des sites internet et pas des magazines papiers.
(Si tu fais attention, j'ai peut-être glissé quelques indices, pour t'aider, parce que dans la vie on n'est jamais trop aidé)

----------


## azruqh

Bon, les gars, ça va, on a compris. Vous êtes les bons élèves qui soutenez la politique de modération et Anton et moi on est les méchants éléments subversifs qui complotent pour renverser le tyran. On a été bannis, c'est cool, on a bien rigolé. Maintenant, si vous voulez pas que ça parte en vrille, on va essayer de passer à autre chose. Merci. :smile:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non ça concerne aussi les sites internet.
Mais bon, les trolls sur jv.com sont finalement pas très méchants dans l'ensemble, en plus on en dit parfois du "bien".
GB...Bah j'sais pas, toutes proportions gardées c'est un peu comme si, sur le forum du New York Times ,on se permettait de critiquer Closer, ce n'est pas vraiment la même catégorie  ::ninja:: 
C'est pas non plus une mentalité propre à CPC. Sur GK c'est à peu près pareil. Y'avait une section Forum dédiée pour causer des mags/sites concurrents, mais comme ça débordait "trop" ça a été transformé pour ne parler que des mags/sites étrangers, et pas francophones. Ca peut se comprendre, dans la mesure où les types des divers rédacs' se croisent souvent (salon, présentation de jeux, tout çà). Alors si ils se fâchent à cause de leurs lecteurs, qui paiera les coups au bar ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On préférerait que vous ne disiez du mal d'aucun autre mag ou site de JV.
Comme on l'a déjà répété, on assume toujours nos vannes et nos critiques mais on refuse de devoir assumer les vôtres.

Tant que j'y pense, je dois présenter mes excuses aux gars bannis temporairement... J'ai laissé tomber la modération depuis un sacré bail et je ne savais pas que le système des points avait été abandonné pour un système de ban. Si j'avais été au courant, je n'aurais pas demandé l'intervention des modos et je me serais contenté de râler.

Après, ça ne change rien au fond du problème : on refuse le cassage de sucre sur le dos des autres mags. Vous êtes libres d'aller leur faire vos remarques sur leur site, ça sera sans doute plus profitable que de le faire ici.

Enfin, le coup du "si vous voulez pas que ça parte en vrille" azruqh, c'est assez cocasse. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce genre de menace impressionne la modération. 

Après si tu veux débarquer à la rédac' avec une ceinture d'explosif et 15 kilos de clous rouillés, ça fera beaucoup de pub au numéro des 10 ans.


Edit : WRC4, ça sera pour le 1er décembre.

---------- Post added at 18h07 ---------- Previous post was at 18h01 ----------




> J'ai l'opportunité d'acquerir *Rise of the triad*, après les correctifs, à 4 euros 50. l'investissement en vaut-il la peine ?


Oui, ça te fera rire 2 heures.

---------- Post added at 18h08 ---------- Previous post was at 18h07 ----------




> Cela fait un moment qu'on n'entend plus trop parler de Murder: Soul Suspect: est-ce qu'il a l'air bien?


Comme on en entend plus parler non plus on n'en sait rien.

----------


## Lt Anderson

@ O Boulon :
Et sinon pour cette news? :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/40...=1#post7171740

----------


## O.Boulon

Reset ?
Rien pour l'instant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Merci.

Mais de votre côté avez-vous un avis du genre : gros potentiel ou flop?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je leurs demanderais bien leurs avis mais comme je pense me taper un vent, je vais me contenter de faire la manche en demander à une bonne âme twitterienne de faire un résumé en floodant .


Le débat est intéressant.
L'idée d'un syndicat de la presse jeu vidéo nous paraît saugrenu, Ivan et moi l'avons dit sur twitter.
Avant de chercher à tous faire front, ça serait déjà bien que les gens protestent et rendent les pressions publiques individuellement.
Nous c'est ce qu'on fait depuis le début, ça nous a pas mal réussit.

---------- Post added at 18h24 ---------- Previous post was at 18h22 ----------




> Une question sur la BD de Couly, il me semble que ça n'avait pas marché comme vous l’aviez souhaité, est ce que vous avez finalement réussi à écouler le stock ? 
> La vrai question étant : est ce qu'on peut espérer voir un nouveau recueil un jour ?


Ca a pas mal marché, mais on a eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre : j'ai encore un mur entier de bédé. Ca nous sert de bar et de lieux d'exposition d'un Fallout 1, 2 d'origine et d'un Torment.
On ne prévoit pas de refaire un receuil avant quelque temps. Enfin pas sous cette forme.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avez-vous déjà pu vous faire votre opinion sur *Might & Magic X : Legacy* au vu de la beta actuelle ?

EDIT gourrage de titre

----------


## O.Boulon

> Merci.
> 
> Mais de votre côté avez-vous un avis du genre : gros potentiel ou flop?


Pas d'avis tant que nous n'y avons pas touché...

---------- Post added at 18h27 ---------- Previous post was at 18h26 ----------




> Avez-vous déjà pu vous faire votre opinion sur *Might & Magic X : Legacy* au vu de la beta actuelle ?
> 
> EDIT gourrage de titre


T'as pas lu le dernier numéro sur Steam Greenlight ?
C'est bien mais faut attendre la version boîte. Normalement même prix, mais pleins de chouettes goodies.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pas d'avis tant que nous n'y avons pas touché...


Là c'est clair.
Re-merci.

Ils n'ont même pas annoncé s'ils allaient le présenter à un salon quelconque?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bonjour, on peut s'attendre à un test indépendant et subtil de X Rebirth d'ici la sortie du jeu ?


J'ai peur que nous n'ayons pas de version review avant la sortie.
Le dev fait ce qu'il veut. Et il veut juste faire son jeu. Pas faciliter la vie des critiques.

---------- Post added at 18h29 ---------- Previous post was at 18h28 ----------




> Est-ce que Pipomantis est un jeu de mots sur Psycho Mantis ?


Si le jeu de mot sous-note Pokemon, c'est sans doute le cas.

---------- Post added at 18h33 ---------- Previous post was at 18h29 ----------




> Une réaction sur la sortie du nouveau magazine "JV" ? Sont-ils fous ?


J'aurais tendance à penser qu'ils sont complètement tarés.
On leur souhaite beaucoup de courage.
Ou de ne pas galérer comme on a pu galérer au début. Au choix.
Après, le moment a l'air propice aux ventes de magazines papiers alors il se pourrait bien que ça marche.
Dans tous les cas, plus y a de magazines papiers, plus il y a de média en France, mieux c'est : ça emêche les éditeurs de fermer les filiales françaises, ça leur rappelle constamment qu'il y a un marché, ça évite d'être coincé entre un slovaque et un burgonde qui pue dans un press tour à Kiev'. C'est tout bon.

---------- Post added at 18h34 ---------- Previous post was at 18h33 ----------




> Est ce que quand Boulon va visiter les dev il porte toujours ses plus beaux habits de luchador ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/504...c82b979030.jpg


Quand j'ai pas le temps le matin, des fois, je porte une carcasse de porc sur la tête.

----------


## azruqh

> Enfin, le coup du "si vous voulez pas que ça parte en vrille" azruqh, c'est assez cocasse. Je ne suis pas sûr que ce genre de menace impressionne la modération.


Impressionner la modération ??? J'ai l'air de vouloir impressionner quelqu'un ? J'ai assez mal digéré mon ban (pas pour le ban lui même, plutôt pour la forme) et, me connaissant, je n'étais pas sûr de ne pas repartir au quart de tour en lisant les posts des bons élèves qui se succèdent immanquablement quand la fête est finie pour applaudir et bien faire savoir qu'ils sont rangés du bon côté, ce que j'aurais à nouveau payé par un avertissement, voire un nouveau ban, que je ne cherche pas spécialement. Voilà, rien de plus. D'une certaine façon, si menace il y a, elle est toute entière tournée contre moi. J'avais pas spécialement envie d'en refaire trois lignes mais puisque tu m'interpelles, je te réponds.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est-ce que vous avez l'intention de faire une rubrique qui reviendrait sur un nouveau jeu après quelques semaines/mois, pour en refaire une petite critique, parce que des patchs l'on enfin fait ressembler à quelque chose (ou inversement, d'ailleurs) ? Tout de suite, là, je pense à Total War.
> Enfin bon.



C'est effectivement le concept de certains OYJE.
Après, je ne pense pas qu'il yen aura un sur Rome 2 avant le prochain gros mod. Ni ackboo ni Moquette n'ont envie d'y jouer en ce moment.

---------- Post added at 18h40 ---------- Previous post was at 18h38 ----------




> Impressionner la modération ??? J'ai l'air de vouloir impressionner quelqu'un ? J'ai assez mal digéré mon ban (pas pour le ban lui même, plutôt pour la forme) et, me connaissant, je n'étais pas sûr de ne pas repartir au quart de tour en lisant les posts des bons élèves qui se succèdent immanquablement quand la fête est finie pour applaudir et bien faire savoir qu'ils sont rangés du bon côté, ce que j'aurais à nouveau payé par un avertissement, voire un nouveau ban, que je ne cherche pas spécialement. Voilà, rien de plus. D'une certaine façon, si menace il y a, elle est toute entière tournée contre moi. J'avais pas spécialement envie d'en refaire trois lignes mais puisque tu m'interpelles, je te réponds.


Ok.
Si ça peut mettre tout le monde d'accord, on méprise autant les fayots que les cancres et tout ce qu'on aime c'est l'argent.

----------


## Molina

Au cas où vous ne seriez pas au courant, le forum a un projet de montre cpc  si vous voulez participer, ou une idée de logo/Design par Couly , ça serait chouette que la rédac y jette un coup d’œil.

Sinon, pour Shadowrun vous avez testé quelques campagnes ? Certains sont à conseiller ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je voudrais savoir si on a tous quelque chose en nous de Tennessee ?


Oui, sauf Hannah Montana.

---------- Post added at 18h45 ---------- Previous post was at 18h43 ----------




> Est-ce que le portage pc de Naruto Shippuden : Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 sera évoqué dans un prochain numéro? Bonnes critiques sur la console j'aimerais savoir si le portage pc est bien opti


Peu de chance. Je l'ai sur mon steam, j'avais adoré les deux premiers épisodes sur Gamecube.
Un jour peut être.
Mais pas avant janvier, j'ai pas le temps de jouer aux bons jeux alors c'est pas pour m'infliger ça.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> sur Gamecube.


Question fondamentale : as-tu gardé ta Gamecube?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Au cas où vous ne seriez pas au courant, le forum a un projet de montre cpc  si vous voulez participer, ou une idée de logo/Design par Couly , ça serait chouette que la rédac y jette un coup d’œil.
> 
> Sinon, pour Shadowrun vous avez testé quelques campagnes ? Certains sont à conseiller ?


Ah oui j'ai reçu un PM à ce sujet.
Couly a beaucoup de travail avec le numéro des dix ans et les trucs secrets qu'on va essayer de vous vendre à des tarifs indécents ces prochaines semaines.
Mais je vais lui mailer tout de suite.

---------- Post added at 18h49 ---------- Previous post was at 18h48 ----------




> Question fondamentale : as-tu gardé ta Gamecube?


Je l'ai filé à mon petit cousin avec 52 jeux.
Mais comment il continuait de jouer avec ma vieille N64 je lui ai repris.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ah oui j'ai reçu un PM à ce sujet.


En pièces détachés j'espère?  ::blink:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Concernant Shadowrun, on fera un papier pour la sortie de Berlin.

----------


## kenshironeo

Sur la GameCube c'était plutôt Clash of Ninjas a priori. Bon on attendra  janvier alors, si les ventes sont moyennes sur PC le prix va très vite baisser ::):

----------


## Willyyy

> j'ai pas le temps de jouer aux bons jeux alors c'est pas pour m'infliger ça.


C'est quoi les bons jeux pour toi en ce moment, d'ailleurs :Mouton: ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de faire ou refaire un gros dossier sur les shmup PC, (je sais qu'il existe un sujet sur le forum mais il ne recouvre pas tout).
> 
> Le genre intéresse peu les gros sites et du coup il n'est pas toujours évident de retrouver des informations, des avis, ou des analyses, et il y a beaucoup de titres qui probablement nous échappent.


Ca intéresse assez Kahn et Pipo, il est possible que ça arrive un jour.
Mais on a rien dans les cartons dans l'immédiat.

---------- Post added at 18h54 ---------- Previous post was at 18h52 ----------




> C'est quoi les bons jeux pour toi en ce moment, d'ailleurs :Mouton: ?


State of Decay, Pokemon, GTAV et surtout des trucs que j'ai pas le droit de dire avant longtemps.

---------- Post added at 18h56 ---------- Previous post was at 18h54 ----------




> Sur la GameCube c'était plutôt Clash of Ninjas a priori. Bon on attendra  janvier alors, si les ventes sont moyennes sur PC le prix va très vite baisser


Pour moi c'était "Naruto le connard orange à moustache et le vieux qui met des doigts dans le cul 1&2". T'as déjà du bol que je t'ai pas traité de teubé fan de mangas de chie, ne force pas ta chance.

---------- Post added at 19h00 ---------- Previous post was at 18h56 ----------




> Y aura t'il une petite news/note sur l'aventure de TB : http://pcgmedia.com/garrys-incident-...ikes-critique/ ?


Bus s'interrogeait déjà il y a plusieurs années dans un reportage sur le studio.
Par contre je ne sais pas si on va refaire un truc : Pas dans le numéro du 15 novembre en tout cas.

----------


## Djal

Qu'est ce qui nous vaut autant de réponses d'un coup? Bonne résolution des 10 ans? Technique pour oublier la faim?

----------


## O.Boulon

> J'ai une question sur les dossiers du magazine CPC (pas hardware, le classique) : est ce que vous avez pensé à faire un truc sur les jeux pour enfants (genre avant qu'ils ne commencent GTA à 13 ans...) ? J'avoue que je galère un peu pour "éduquer" mes enfants aux jeux vidéos (pc plutôt) : assez beau, en français parlé, pas trop dur et maniable. Et coopératif. Parce qu'on a beau dire, je les trouve quand même malhabiles par chez moi (6 et 8 ans pour les grands). Et Spelunky c'est rude.... Et il y a aussi pas mal d'offres commerciales avec des systèmes d'abonnement, c'est difficile d'avoir des avis journalistiques sur le sujet. Un petit dossier ferait bien mon affaire en somme !


Excellente suggestion.
On va se pencher dessus.
Surtout que tu peux jouer à plein de jeux pas éducatifs ou pas "adaptés" avec des enfants.
Un petit coup de GTA, acheter un burger, des fringues, faire un tour de bus ou de taxi, visiter la ville... ça leur plaît toujours.

----------


## Anonyme866

La série des jeux PC Lego, non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Est-ce que CPC sera un aura un jour une antenne/rédaction à l'étranger voire aura une édition en anglais ou c'est totalement utopique ?


On y réfléchit sérieusement.
Mais plus pour CPC HW que pour CPC tout court.
C'est chaud de traduire les vannes et le ton. Autant embaucher des gens doués pour tout écrire de zéro.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> T'as pas lu le dernier numéro sur Steam Greenlight ?


Je suis hyper à la bourre (deux numéros de retard quand même !).

Je vais le sortir du cellophane du coup.

Merci.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je suis étonné de pas avoir lu une seule ligne sur l'annonce de l'extension de Diablo 3, d'autant plus qu'une brève sur la fin de l'hôtel des ventes a été publiée dans le 283.
> 
> Vous partez du principe que tout le monde est au courant ?


On part du principe que Bof quoi.
Après les machins de Starcraft 2...

---------- Post added at 19h10 ---------- Previous post was at 19h09 ----------




> Je suis hyper à la bourre (deux numéros de retard quand même !).
> 
> Je vais le sortir du cellophane du coup.
> 
> Merci.


C'est juste quelques lignes.

----------


## Willyyy

Pourquoi ne peut-on plus modifier son pseudo sur le fofo ?




> T'as déjà du bol que je t'ai pas traité de teubé fan de mangas de chie, ne force pas ta chance.


Pourrais-je avoir "Teubé" comme sous-titre, j'aime bien les casseroles ?




> State of Decay


C'est pas dans vos habitudes de recommander un jeu non fini  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

> La série des jeux PC Lego, non ?


Oui. Le jeu lego WiiU est apparemment particulièrement chouette.
Mais faut une WiiU.

---------- Post added at 19h15 ---------- Previous post was at 19h11 ----------




> Bonjour,
> 
> quand est-ce que vous allez proposer un bon jeu avec l'abonnement à Canard PC ? 
> Je vois plus d'offre et les 2 derniers n'étaient pas top top...


Ce n'est pas prévu dans l'immédiat.
Peut e^tre X rebirth si le jeu est suffisamment bon.

Par contre y aura un paquet de jeu à gagner avec le concours des 10 ans.

---------- Post added at 19h15 ---------- Previous post was at 19h15 ----------




> Pourquoi ne peut-on plus modifier son pseudo sur le fofo ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pourrais-je avoir "Teubé" comme sous-titre, j'aime bien les casseroles ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas dans vos habitudes de recommander un jeu non fini


Il est déjà dix fois plus fini que sur console.

---------- Post added at 19h17 ---------- Previous post was at 19h15 ----------

Comme vous avez pu le voir plus haut, je ne suis plus du tout à la page en ce qui concerne le forum. Alors me parlez pas de ça, merci.

----------


## Traum

> Ca a pas mal marché, mais on a eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre : j'ai encore un mur entier de bédé. Ca nous sert de bar et de lieux d'exposition d'un Fallout 1, 2 d'origine et d'un Torment.
> On ne prévoit pas de refaire un receuil avant quelque temps. Enfin pas sous cette forme.


Et sous la forme d'une page de strips a la fin du magazine?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof. On va bien ressasser le passé dans le numéro des dix ans, ça suffit.

---------- Post added at 19h34 ---------- Previous post was at 19h20 ----------




> Qu'est ce qui nous vaut autant de réponses d'un coup? Bonne résolution des 10 ans? Technique pour oublier la faim?


J'ai jamais faim le week end. Juste envie de vomir.
Non, mais là j'avais un peu le temps et, dans la mesure où je me permets d'être désagréable quand y a un truc qui me déplaît, c'est la moindre des choses de répondre aux questions qui ont été posées en suivant les règles du jeu.

----------


## keulz

> Pourquoi ne peut-on plus modifier son pseudo sur le fofo ?


 Parce que c'est le doc qui s'en occupe.
Du coup, en ce moment personne ne s'en occupe...

D'ailleurs, du nouveau sur la play box one ? Si non, on en entendra encore parler ou c'était juste un bon gros oneshot pour nous faire baver et nous faire dormir sur la béquille ?

----------


## Djal

> Non, mais là j'avais un peu le temps et, dans la mesure où je me permets d'être désagréable quand y a un truc qui me déplaît, c'est la moindre des choses de répondre aux questions qui ont été posées en suivant les règles du jeu.


Ça fait plaisir.

----------


## O.Boulon

La Playbox One arrive chez Micromania le 26 Novembre 2013, pour les 10 ans de CanardPC.
Précommandez là ici.

---------- Post added at 19h44 ---------- Previous post was at 19h43 ----------




> Ça fait plaisir.


Ca a toujours été ça.
Le Triple en retour, comme en magie.
Dis une connerie et on te lynchera trois fois plus que tu ne le mérites. Assure et on sera trois fois trop gentils.
Nan, sérieux, on est tellement cool qu'on aurait pu jouer dans 21 jump Street.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Pourquoi la rubrique utilitaire est-elle absente dans certains magazines ?
Manque d'inspiration ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Variable d'ajustement.
Juste après les autopromos.
Sur ce je me taille, c'est bientôt l'heure de Zorro et de Murdoch.

----------


## Xchroumfph

A l'approche de Noël ou juste après, vous envisagez un guide d'achat concis, clair et sans concessions sur les produits hi-tech ? Tablette, smartphone, casque, lecteur MP3 ou boitier multimédia... Que sais-je ? Sur CPC ou CPC HW.

----------


## Sk-flown

> Oui, sauf Hannah Montana.


En tout cas Tennessee ou pas, j'aimerais bien qu'Hannah Montana ait quelque chose de moi en elle.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> En tout cas Tennessee ou pas, j'aimerais bien qu'Hannah Montana ait quelque chose de moi en elle.


Vu le niveau de non-intelligence qui frise la non-existence, là on frôle de peu la nécrophilie.

----------


## MrChris

Sinon vous projetez de faire un bel article sur les financements/productions de jeux ?

Parce qu'entre les éditeurs classiques que l'on à tendance à crucifier un peu vite, le financement participatif qui à tend vers l'arnaque (Maitre B tu peux nous en dire plus sur les garanties/assurances offertes aux contributeurs), les gros qui utilisent des plateformes dédiées aux indés et les quelques miraculés qui s'en sortent avec des produits de qualité en toute autonomie (Amplitude par exemple) : c'est la jungle et un débroussaillage s'impose !

----------


## LaVaBo

GMB a déjà écrit un truc sur le statut des backers, je ne sais plus si c'était dans le mag ou sur ce forum.
En gros, la conclusion était que c'est à tes risques et périls, si les développeurs veulent te carotte, tu n'as aucun argument législatif à leur opposer, puisque tu n'as pas de statut légal.

----------


## MrChris

Mais n'y a-t-il pas des formes de financement participatif plus sûres que les autres ? Il doit bien y avoir des règles, recours ou garanties sur ce genre de chose.

Quand on voit les sommes brassées (Star Citizen est un bel exemple), les utopies en développement, les durées de production illimitées et les résultats il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.

----------


## Anonyme866

Tu t'inquiètes ? Tu t'abstiens. C'est tout.

----------


## Hellvis

Un piti papier sur l'épiphénomène TotalBiscuit qui se fait arracher un bras et une vidéo ça ne vous dit pas ? Certes y a eu le numéro sur youtube et les youtubers, mais un suivi de l'état de dépendance des youtubers quand à leurs vidéo pourrait être pas mal.

Car le mec est un piti peu installé (il me semble) dans le commentaire vidéo et même dans l'industrie vidéoludique (avec quelques conséquences, m'enfin, la villa en or et rubis, ça se mérite). Et pourtant, une seule société vient à se mécontenter et un profil est castré. On sait bien où se situent les intérêts, mais dans la recherche de l'indépendance des youtubers, c'est un p'tit coup sur les doigts et une indication qui permet de savoir vers où le vent tourne.

Surtout que TB a été évasif sur les causes et les conséquences de la suppression de la vidéo.

Édition : se fouetter avec des orties fraiches trempées dans le caca pour les fautes de conjugaison.

----------


## Anton

> des produits de qualité en toute autonomie (Amplitude par exemple)


Amplitude a fait du participatif "avant l'heure" ; donc non, ça n'est pas "en toute autonomie"  :;):

----------


## Achille

> Un piti papier sur l'épiphénomène TotalBiscuit qui se fait arracher un bras et une vidéo ça vous dit pas ? Certes y a eu le numéro sur youtube et les youtubers, mais un suivi de l'état de dépendance des youtubers quand à leurs vidéo pourrait être pas mal.
> 
> Car le mec est un piti peu installé (il me semble) dans le commentaire vidéo et même dans l'industrie vidéoludique (avec quelques conséquences, m'enfin, la villa en or et rubis, ça se mérite). Et pourtant, une seule société viens à se mécontenter et un profil est castré. On sait bien on se situent les intérêts, mais dans la recherche de l'indépendance, c'est un p'tit coup sur les doigts.
> 
> Surtout que TB a été évasif sur les causes et les conséquences de la suppression de la vidéo.


Tu parles de quoi au sujet de TB ?

----------


## Hellvis

> Tu parles de quoi au sujet de TB ?


Je parle de ceci : http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comme...ent_video_was/

Si tu n'es pas anglophobe.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'aurais tendance à penser qu'ils sont complètement tarés.
> On leur souhaite beaucoup de courage.
> Ou de ne pas galérer comme on a pu galérer au début. Au choix.
> Après, le moment a l'air propice aux ventes de magazines papiers alors il se pourrait bien que ça marche.
> Dans tous les cas, plus y a de magazines papiers, plus il y a de média en France, mieux c'est : ça emêche les éditeurs de fermer les filiales françaises, ça leur rappelle constamment qu'il y a un marché, ça évite d'être coincé entre un slovaque et un burgonde qui pue dans un press tour à Kiev'. C'est tout bon.


Partant de ce constat, est-ce que vous projetez de détacher l'encart console pour en faire un magazine à part entière ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Partant de ce constat, est-ce que vous projetez de détacher l'encart console pour en faire un magazine à part entière ?


Il me semble que cette question a déjà été débattue.
Peut-être que la situation a évolué.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope, on a pas prévu de faire un canardconsole dans l'immédiat.

----------


## Zaltman

J'ai noté une recrudescence de pub télé pour des _free to play_  douteux en ce moment.
Vous comptez vous pencher là-dessus?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, je peux me pencher tout de suite là : Ils font de la thune. Ils ont les moyens de se payer de la pub télé pour faire encore plus de thunes.
Plus, Prosieben et TF1 sont partenaires sur la publication de certains F2P.

----------


## Zaltman

Merci, je comprend mieux. En tout cas c'est efficace sur la ménagère, ma mère m'a demandé ce que je pensais de ces jeux.  ::w00t::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci, je comprend mieux. En tout cas c'est efficace sur la ménagère, ma mère m'a demandé ce que je pensait de ces jeux.


Beh tu peux lui dire que si ça passe sur TF1 c'est probablement de la merde.

----------


## Zaltman

Je lui ai surtout dit que c'était un gouffre à fric.

Non mais, j'ai un héritage à sécuriser moi.  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai remarqué que sous la douche pour me laver les aisselles j'avais le bras tendu, ça fait-il de moi un peu un nazi ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> J'ai remarqué que sous la douche pour me laver les aisselles j'avais le bras tendu, ça fait-il de moi un peu un nazi ?


Sous la douche ça compte pas.
En privé et dans l'intimité t'as le droit d'être un nazi.

----------


## La Marmotta

> J'ai noté une recrudescence de pub télé pour des _free to play_  douteux en ce moment.
> Vous comptez vous pencher là-dessus?


A une époque il y avait Freemiam. C'était très bien.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Avez vous des infos sur la succès ou le naufrage de la Ouya ? J'en entends parler nulle part.

----------


## azruqh

> Avez vous des infos sur la succès ou le naufrage de la Ouya ? J'en entends parler nulle part.


La réponse est dans ta question.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui c'est l'idée que j'ai.  ::): 
Mais déjà je peux me tromper, il y a des trucs qui marchent parfois sans être sur le devant des médias. Ensuite si ce qu'ils vendent (même si c'est peu) est plus important que les coûts, ça peut rester rentable.

----------


## Phenixy

> Ca a pas mal marché, mais on a eu les yeux plus gros que le ventre : j'ai encore un mur entier de bédé. Ca nous sert de bar et de lieux d'exposition d'un Fallout 1, 2 d'origine et d'un Torment.
> On ne prévoit pas de refaire un receuil avant quelque temps. Enfin pas sous cette forme.


Vous en donnez une si on passe à la rédac la chercher?  ::): 


Sinon, c'est vrai le coup du PDG de Stardock qui vient gueuler directement sur le forum CPC parce qu'on se moque de lui?

----------


## Ckao

> Beh tu peux lui dire que si ça passe sur TF1 c'est probablement de la merde.


Y'a WoT quand même  :Emo:

----------


## kenshironeo

Pensez-vous que le projet de cloud gaming de Square Enix peut tenir la route?

----------


## Sk-flown

Question aléatoire de Kenshironeo numéro 6 489 217.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Pensez-vous qu'un poster de Gabe Newell au format jpeg puisse être stocké dans dans un HDD externe de 1To?

----------


## Euklif

> Un piti papier sur l'épiphénomène TotalBiscuit qui se fait arracher un bras et une vidéo ça ne vous dit pas ?


Encore lui :/ On en bouffe à toute les sauces de ce monsieurs, laissez le tranquille  :Emo: .
A la limite, prendre le problème de manière plus large (parce que c'est pas le premier en fait hein) avec les droits d'image, le fonctionnement youtube et autres politiques maison à la Tendo/Sega/les messieurs de ton article, pourquoi pas. En plus, y a moyen d'en faire une dizaine de page sans forcer en cas de vache maigre...
Mais alors le cas de MONSIEUR TB en particulier, on s'en fou un peu non?

----------


## Tiri

Ca revient pas un peu à tout ce qui est copinage, du genre "Si tu n'aimes pas nos jeux, on t'empêche de le dire", mais version Interouebe 2.0 ?

----------


## Hellvis

> Encore lui :/ On en bouffe à toute les sauces de ce monsieurs, laissez le tranquille .
> A la limite, prendre le problème de manière plus large (parce que c'est pas le premier en fait hein) avec les droits d'image, le fonctionnement youtube et autres politiques maison à la Tendo/Sega/les messieurs de ton article, pourquoi pas. En plus, y a moyen d'en faire une dizaine de page sans forcer en cas de vache maigre...
> Mais alors le cas de MONSIEUR TB en particulier, on s'en fou un peu non?


Tu as tout à fait raison Euklif, je m'excuse humblement pour mon ignorance et c'est pour cela que je parle d'épiphénomène. TB n'est qu'un des cas, mais ni le premier, ni le pire. C'est juste que ce commentateur, qui a une chaine youtube qui tourne et une certaine aura corporate c'est fait taper sur les doigts.

Il me semble que le cas TB peut servir d'ouverture (le mec connu tout ça) qui permettra d'évoquer ce qui c'est passé, ce qui se passe et où l'on en est dans les droits d'images, le fonctionnement youtube, les histoires de cul sans capote (faut mettre des capotes, c'est important, après le bureau est tout dégueulasse).

D'ailleurs si t'as des liens je suis preneur.

----------


## Euklif

> je m'excuse humblement pour mon ignorance


C'est gentil mais y a pas de raison, c'est juste que j'aime pas TB et j'en ai marre de le voir partout  ::ninja:: . En fait, pour être franc, je suis pas très "youtubeurs" donc je regarde les trucs de loin (souvent quand un lien défile sur le topic des news en fait  ::ninja:: ) et je ne suis donc pas le mieux placé pour rencarder les gens. 
Dans le cas de Nintendo, ils avaient voulu récupérer les recettes publicitaires générées par les vidéos présentant du contenu de leurs jeux fut un temps (youtube le permettant visiblement facilement). Ca avait fait un peu de bruit parce que certains avaient décidés de ne plus faire de vidéo sur un jeu du constructeur et j'en ai donc eu vent mais je ne suis jamais aller au fond de la chose. Donc pour des liens, désolé mais j'aurai rien à proposer.
Je me suis juste permis de rebondir parce que le sujet me parait intéressant compte tenu de l'époque, histoire de nous permettre de savoir à qui, ou à quel système, on a affaire.

----------


## Hellvis

> Ca revient pas un peu à tout ce qui est copinage, du genre "Si tu n'aimes pas nos jeux, on t'empêche de le dire", mais version Interouebe 2.0 ?


Oui et non en fait. Je n'ai compris qu'une partie des griefs, la mauvaise critique de TB et sa censure, posent des questions. Mais il y a eu des rebondissements depuis : 

1°) Et comme je ne suis pas un pro, j'ai oublié que : http://kotaku.com/developer-apologis...-yo-1449494563

Excuses de la part de WildGamesStudio après la réaction la communauté.

2°) D'ailleurs je me sens tout con car je n'ai pas tout compris à l'affaire : 


> We protected our copyright because Total Biscuit has no right to make advertising revenues with our license.


Outre la critique négative, il semble que le fait que TB ait perçu des revenus via une vidéo sur un jeu n'étant pas sorti à l'époque ait motivé la suppression de ladite vidéo. C'est un argument qui est attribué au CEO de Wild Games Studio par Reddit, j'ai suivi les liens indiqués mais ne suis tombé sur le forum steam du jeu.

Et là tu sais que réunir des informations clairs et pertinentes via internet, quand t'es pas formé, c'est vouloir lire Dostoïevski dans le texte, en faisant du vélo.

----------


## balinbalan

Est-ce que CPC va retesterun jeu Ageod un jour? Je sais qu'ackboo n'est pas trop fan...

----------


## Max_well

> 2°) D'ailleurs je me sens tout con car je n'ai pas tout compris à l'affaire : 
> 
> Outre la critique négative, il semble que le fait que TB ait perçu des revenus via une vidéo sur un jeu n'étant pas sorti à l'époque ait motivé la suppression de ladite vidéo. C'est un argument qui est attribué au CEO de Wild Games Studio par Reddit, j'ai suivi les liens indiqués mais ne suis tombé sur le forum steam du jeu.


Ça revient à interdire à CPC de tester un jeu parce qu'ils percoivent des revenus.
La seule différence c'est que youtube n'est pas un support de presse, et c'est certainement ça le problème d'ailleurs (de TB surtout)

----------


## purEcontact

Question sur le dossier "*Le meilleur du son sans se ruiner*" dans le CPC HW n°18 :

Le "Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME" est promu comme le messie du casque gamer, cependant c'est un casque ouvert (et j'aime pas l'ouverture).
Vous avez une alternative en casque fermé ?

_Remarque global sur le comparatif : c'est pas systématiquement précisé si le casque est ouvert ou fermé, pourtant, me concernant, c'est un élément essentie_l  ::|: .

----------


## Krimat

Une petite précision sur la "polémique de TB". Avant de faire sa vidéo il a demandé l'autorisation à la boite du jeu et il l'ont autoriser à faire une vidéo. WildGamesStudio savait pertinemment que TB recevait des sous avec celle-ci. La version du studio est donc un peu bancale.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Salut Krimat!
> Pourquoi parler de ça sur le CPC *Hardware*?


Behhh on est pas sur le topic du hardware, en fait.
Faut arrêter les apéros prolongés, Nirm  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme866

> Le "Sennheiser PC 360 G4ME" est promu comme le messie du casque gamer, cependant c'est un casque ouvert (et j'aime pas l'ouverture).
> Vous avez une alternative en casque fermé ?


PC 350 du même fabricant.

----------


## Nirm

> Behhh on est pas sur le topic du hardware, en fait.
> Faut arrêter les apéros prolongés, Nirm


  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est pas l'apéro, c'est le digeo.

Bonne nuit.  ::wacko::

----------


## Koma

> Sinon vous projetez de faire un bel article sur les financements/productions de jeux ?
> 
> Parce qu'entre les éditeurs classiques que l'on à tendance à crucifier un peu vite, le financement participatif qui à tend vers l'arnaque (Maitre B tu peux nous en dire plus sur les garanties/assurances offertes aux contributeurs), les gros qui utilisent des plateformes dédiées aux indés et les quelques miraculés qui s'en sortent avec des produits de qualité en toute autonomie (Amplitude par exemple) : c'est la jungle et un débroussaillage s'impose !


J'allais poser la même question sur une autre problématique : comment on évolué les stratégies des différents acteurs. 

Un dossier sur avant/après sur les gros acteurs (ex : Activision qui redevient "indé", Square Enix qui vient d'expliquer "en avant toute vers le mobile et le online", EA qui pédale pour retrouver son statut d'il y a 10 ans) et expliquer avec votre recul total journalisme comment ça a impacté le développement des jeux ou l'évolution du marché (tel genre a disparu, tel est apparu ou s'est propagé, tel jeu a été transformé) ? Ca me parait très grand et complexe comme dossier, mais ça serait passionnant pour les lecteurs. Je pense.

Sinon vu que Thief 4 sent le sapin, vous pensez faire une petite review rapide sur le Dark mod de Doom 3 qui ambitionnerait presque de remplacer le jeu d'origine dans le coeur des fans ?

Et enfin, vous avez des nouvelles de Project Eternity chez Obsidian ?

---------- Post added at 17h09 ---------- Previous post was at 17h07 ----------




> Encore lui :/ On en bouffe à toute les sauces de ce monsieurs, laissez le tranquille .
> A la limite, prendre le problème de manière plus large (parce que c'est pas le premier en fait hein) avec les droits d'image, le fonctionnement youtube et autres politiques maison à la Tendo/Sega/les messieurs de ton article, pourquoi pas. En plus, y a moyen d'en faire une dizaine de page sans forcer en cas de vache maigre...
> Mais alors le cas de MONSIEUR TB en particulier, on s'en fou un peu non?


Grave. Surtout qu'on le présenterait presque comme un journaliste indé qui se fait écraser par la world company alors que c'est un youteubé qui est loin d'être impartial et qui a même un talent relativement médiocre quand on creuse un peu ses vidéos.

----------


## Shapa

Il a jamais annoncé être partial. Les méthodes employées par l'éditeur de Garry's incident sont moches, que tu aimes TotalBiscuit ou pas. 

Par talent tu veux dire quoi? Son niveau de jeu? La qualité de ses vidéos? Bon c'est peut être un peu HS certes mais il manque un peu d'arguments dans ton post. Et youteubé? Ça veut dire que si tu fais une émission sur YouTube c'est forcément de la merde?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Early Access de Blackguard qui semblait alléchant quand les sites/mags en parlaient il y a quelques temps, mais les premiers retours de canards ayant achetés ne donnent pas confiance.
Un avis de la rédac' là-dessus ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Serait-il possible de revenir à la fonction première de ce fil ? 
> Merci.


La critique de Canard pc?

Mais positivement la critique hein 
Sinon c'est Verboten.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ce bon vieux Jolav' !

----------


## Lt Anderson

Surtout qu'il serait moins breton qu'avant, à ce qu'il paraitrait.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Surtout qu'il serait moins breton qu'avant, à ce qu'il paraitrait.


Parcequ'il y a une bretonnitude?

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Alors Jolaventur on a dit bonjour a Lulu la Nantaise, cette nouvelle rue devrait 
avoir un succès fou , le liquide ou il y a de la pomme va continuer a faire des 
victimes.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Parcequ'il y a une bretonnitude?


Déjà, si tu as un bonnet rouge...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Déjà, si tu as un bonnet rouge...


Pas trouvé à la boutique Armor Lux.
Tout le stock a été écoulé
Mais ma soeur en as un.
vais devoir le piquer.

---------- Post added at 20h53 ---------- Previous post was at 20h51 ----------




> Alors Jolaventur on a dit bonjour a Lulu la Nantaise, cette nouvelle rue devrait 
> avoir un succès fou , le liquide ou il y a de la pomme va continuer a faire des 
> victimes.


Déjà passé à la postérité.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Contrairement à Cricri...

----------


## senturus

Ca a surement été déjà demandé / débattu, mais j'ai remarqué que l'intitulé "le magazine du jeu vidéo sur PC" a été changé très récemment en "le magazine du jeu vidéo sur PC et consoles".

Si l'on rajoute le fait que certains numéros commencent à mélanger les jeux PC et consoles  (celui sur la Gamescom par exemple, mentionnant à la fois les exclus consoles et les multi plateformes) et que la version numérique intègre l'encart console dans un tout intitulé "canard jeux vidéo", je me dis que CPC a pour projet de changer "officiellement" de cap sous peu pour englober l'actualité PC et consoles sans distinction et sans encarts. Je délire totalement ou bien ?

(ceci dit c'est pas une critique du tout, ça me paraît être le cours naturel des choses vu comment les différentes plateformes se rapprochent de plus en plus, quand bien même je n'ai aucune console et n'envisage aucunement d'en acheter)

----------


## Djal

Perso ça ne me choque pas un magazine qui fait les deux supports. Je me demande si il y a le même clivage joueurs PC / joueurs consoles qu'il y a 10 ans.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tututut on ne mélange pas les chiffons et les serviettes  :tired: 
Troll à part, je trouve aussi bien la "séparation" actuelle, qui permet à ceux qui ne veulent pas se taper l'encart consoles de le zapper sans tourner des pages au milieu du mag. Et vice-versa même si je doute que des consoleux achète un mag' de 96 pages pour n'en lire que 16  ::P:

----------


## Djal

> Et vice-versa même si je doute que des consoleux achète un mag' de 96 pages pour n'en lire que 16


Ils n'ont plus vraiment d'alternatives vu que PNS a mené une guerre industrielle sans merci (jetant des milliers de pigistes à la rue).

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ca a surement été déjà demandé / débattu, mais j'ai remarqué que l'intitulé "le magazine du jeu vidéo sur PC" a été changé très récemment en "le magazine du jeu vidéo sur PC et consoles".
> 
> Si l'on rajoute le fait que certains numéros commencent à mélanger les jeux PC et consoles  (celui sur la Gamescom par exemple, mentionnant à la fois les exclus consoles et les multi plateformes) et que la version numérique intègre l'encart console dans un tout intitulé "canard jeux vidéo", je me dis que CPC a pour projet de changer "officiellement" de cap sous peu pour englober l'actualité PC et consoles sans distinction et sans encarts. Je délire totalement ou bien ?
> 
> (ceci dit c'est pas une critique du tout, ça me paraît être le cours naturel des choses vu comment les différentes plateformes se rapprochent de plus en plus, quand bien même je n'ai aucune console et n'envisage aucunement d'en acheter)


Si tu avais zoomé sur le 4 eme de couverture, tu aurais vu qu'il pleuvait ce jour là.

Ta théorie tombe à l'eau.

----------


## Sk-flown

On commence à faire de la place aux jeux consoles et après on fait des turluttes au premier venu pour avoir sa dose de week-ends dans des hôtels exotiques, pour soi-disant faire des previews de Ponys Army Two "Prepare to auto-regen édition".  :tired:

----------


## DeadFish

Marcel Bagnole, c'est un renfort de circonstance ou ackboo qui se planque pour tester PES/FIFA ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Question sur le test d'Arcania(publié dans un vieux numéro que je n'ai pas) Sébum y écrit : "Le monde d'Arcania vaut le détour, par sa noirceur, sa cohérence, son refus du manichéisme" Est-ce que la remarque est à prendre au premier degré?

Je n'ai pas l'intégralité du tests sous les yeux donc je ne suis pas sûr de l'ironie du propos. Pour avoir fini (péniblement) le jeu, je n'ai pas trouvé le jeu anti-manichéen(à vrai dire j'aurais du mal à lui trouver quelque chose) si on excepte le fait que *

Spoiler Alert! 


le héros met de côté sa vengeance pour l'intérêt du monde

* Mais en dehors de cela, j'avoue avoir eu du mal à percevoir ce qui est évoqué et j'aurais bien aimé savoir si le commentaire était à prendre au premier degré ou pas, n'ayant pas tout le texte du test sous les yeux. Ou alors je me suis tellement ennuyé que je n'ai pas fait assez attention à l'histoire ce qui est possible mais j'aurais aimé avoir une confirmation.

----------


## Grosnours

> Sinon, c'est vrai le coup du PDG de Stardock qui vient gueuler directement sur le forum CPC parce qu'on se moque de lui?


Rigoureusement exact, d'ailleurs voici son compte CPC : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/29287-Frogboy
Il suffit de voir l'ensemble de ses messages pour trouver le canevas de ses interventions sur le fil _Elemental_.  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je crois que :tournevis: vient de cette "affaire".

----------


## Frypolar

> Je crois que :tournevis: vient de cette "affaire".


Rien à voir  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai cru, vu la tournure de certains échanges.

----------


## Koma

C'est quoi :tournevis: ?

----------


## Anton



----------


## JPKoffe

Une référence à Rolland Tournevis.

----------


## yiayia

Est-ce qu'un jour le prix du magazine pourrait baisser ? 

C'est pas que je le trouve trop cher, hein, c'est juste une question, comme ça, qui m'est passée par la tête, et qui ne m'a pas semblée si con que ça sur le coup.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anonyme32145

Techniquement, en prenant en compte l'inflation, quand le prix du magazine ne bouge pas, il baisse.  ::wacko::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce qu'un jour le prix du magazine pourrait baisser ?


Rêve pas, surtout qu'un jour faudra bien verser un salaire à Pipo  ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

Et puis il faut rembourser le milliard de dollars investi dans la PlayBox One.

----------


## chris62

Comment se fait-il que le numéro des 10 ans tombe pile, comme par hazard, sur 286 ?
Et au même moment les consoles basculent sur architecture x86...
Conspiration ! Ce magazine est en fait dirigé par les maîtres du monde !

----------


## Yasha

Bonjour !

Question de la plus haute importance à mes yeux : quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner la référence (enfin, le nom, quoi) d'un fabuleux gadget qui avait été traité dans les pages du Canard d'été ? Il s'agissait d'une espèce d'ampli pas cher (quelques dizaines d'euros je crois ?) qui se branche sur tout lecteur mp3 et qui reproduit le son émis via une ventouse... 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## JPKoffe

> Bonjour !
> 
> Question de la plus haute importance à mes yeux : quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner la référence (enfin, le nom, quoi) d'un fabuleux gadget qui avait été traité dans les pages du Canard d'été ? Il s'agissait d'une espèce d'ampli pas cher (quelques dizaines d'euros je crois ?) qui se branche sur tout lecteur mp3 et qui reproduit le son émis via une ventouse... 
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Bonsoir, 

C'est le Rock-It 3.0

----------


## Yasha

Awesome ! Merci  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Je voulais savoir si vous aviez reçu une version test de Blood Kinights car personne n'en parle, c'est une bouse ou bien le jeu est correct voire bon?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRjOZBKhghk

----------


## Yshuya

Je sais pas pourquoi mais en regardant la vidéo, j'ai déjà une petite idée.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Yop.

Bon allez, à tout hasard, une question pour les consoleux :

Je me demandais ce que faisait les gars de CyberConnect2 et notamment si vous aviez entendu parler d'une "suite" à Tail Concerto ou Solatorobo ?
Je suis en train de me refaire ce dernier et il est bon comme tout.

Du coup, espoir ? Ont-ils pris une méchante gamelle avec Asura's Wrath ? Sont-ils condamnés à faire du Naruto à tour de bras pour expier ? Ou est-ce qu'on a encore une chance de profiter de leur talent sur un projet plus personnel ?

----------


## Netsabes

Ils avaient annoncé un nouveau jeu dans l'univers de Tail Concerto/Solatorobo il y a un an, mais pas de nouvelles depuis. En revanche, ils ont le jeu de baston Jojo qui sort en 2014 (et que Pipo attend beaucoup, comme tous les jeux de baston).

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ils avaient annoncé un nouveau jeu dans l'univers de Tail Concerto/Solatorobo il y a un an, mais pas de nouvelles depuis. En revanche, ils ont le jeu de baston Jojo qui sort en 2014 (et que Pipo attend beaucoup, comme tous les jeux de baston).


Ouip, j'avais vu passer la news il y a un an et c'est pourquoi je me demandais si il y avait du neuf là dessous. Ca ne semble pas annulé, c'est déjà ça. Concernant Jojo's, je suis curieux de voir comment il vont retranscrire le côté complétement cinglé de la série.
Merci pour la réponse !  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai une question suite à votre dossier steam.

Vous dites que le fait d'ouvrir les vannes et de prendre n'importe quel jeu indé' ou presque, c'est à dire ne plus faire une sélection sur la qualité, ça peut être un mauvais choix de leur part, que ça pourrait entacher leur réputation.

Mais est ce qu'ils ont vraiment le choix ? Beaucoup de ces jeux finissent par sortir (notamment certains qui se font aider avec le crowfunding), ils seraient donc sortis sur une autre plateforme et ça resterait des ventes qui leur échappe et vont à la concurrence.

Je ne suis pas certain que les joueurs qui vont tomber sur une bouse vont accuser steam plutôt que le studio. J'ai peut-être raté un truc.

----------


## CptCaverne

Je me suis dit la même chose, je vois pas bien en quoi ça peu entacher leur réputation, d'autant que les perles et les bouses ne seront surement pas mises en avant de la même façon je pense.

----------


## kenshironeo

Quand tu te connectes avec Steam, vu la réputation du logiciel et de la société tu es en droit d'exiger des jeux pleinement fonctionnels, des produits finis qui ne planteront pas en cour de route et fourniront une expérience satisfaisante.

S'il y a trop de mauvais jeux, ça peut donner l'impression que greenlight devient une poubelle publique, et si en plus ces jeux sont injouables en l'état, ben crois mois que ça donne envie de flanquer de gros coups de poings sur la table et de secouer les bretelles du support.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_Quand t'achètes ta pizza  Sodebo chez Carrefour, t'en droit d'attendre un produit de qualité, bien fini, si ce n'est pas le cas c'est de la faute du supermarché_

----------


## znokiss

T'as oublié : _ça donne envie de flanquer de gros coups de poings sur la table et de secouer les bretelles du service après-vente._

----------


## PrinceGITS

> _Quand t'achètes ta pizza  Sodebo chez Carrefour, t'en droit d'attendre un produit de qualité, bien fini, si ce n'est pas le cas c'est de la faute du supermarché_


C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Mais soit.

Dans ton exemple, on peut aussi dire que le client retourne voir son supermarché plutôt que de contacter Sodébo.  ::):

----------


## azruqh

Ne craignez-vous pas que le créateur du logo de la PlayBox One aille en prison ?

----------


## Achille

> Quand tu te connectes avec Steam, vu la réputation du logiciel et de la société tu es en droit d'exiger des jeux pleinement fonctionnels, des produits finis qui ne planteront pas en cour de route et fourniront une expérience satisfaisante.
> 
> S'il y a trop de mauvais jeux, ça peut donner l'impression que greenlight devient une poubelle publique, et si en plus ces jeux sont injouables en l'état, ben crois mois que ça donne envie de flanquer de gros coups de poings sur la table et de secouer les bretelles du support.


Moi je te crois, on va pas se priver pour péter quelques tables et secouer des bretelles que même Gabe il mettra des ceintures à l'avenir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Mais soit.
> 
> Dans ton exemple, on peut aussi dire que le client retourne voir son supermarché plutôt que de contacter Sodébo.


Tu peux toujours essayer de te plaindre auprès du supermarché que la pizza n'était pas "bonne" selon tes goûts, je crois qu'ils t'enverront gentiment bouler  ::): 
Steam ça reste un "distributeur", ce n'est pas à eux de s'assurer que les dévs tiennent leurs promesses ou fournissent un jeu "fiable". Même s'il peut y avoir des cas particuliers (War Z par exemple) dans le cas d'un produit vraiment mal fini, mais c'est plus pour calmer les mécontents que par réelle obligation.

----------


## LaVaBo

Par contre ça pourrait nuire à greenlight. Le xbla est "mort" à cause du manque de visibilité des quelques bons jeux noyés dans un océan de bouses non?

----------


## Achille

le XBLA et ses promos de ouf

----------


## Bah

> Tu peux toujours essayer de te plaindre auprès du supermarché que la pizza n'était pas "bonne" selon tes goûts, je crois qu'ils t'enverront gentiment bouler 
> Steam ça reste un "distributeur", ce n'est pas à eux de s'assurer que les dévs tiennent leurs promesses ou fournissent un jeu "fiable". Même s'il peut y avoir des cas particuliers (War Z par exemple) dans le cas d'un produit vraiment mal fini, mais c'est plus pour calmer les mécontents que par réelle obligation.


Dans un problème d'image on s'en fout du droit ou de la légitimité. Si le client associe ton supermarché à des produits de merde, tu auras beau lui dire que c'est pas ta faute, tu auras associé ton image à des produits de merde. Et c'est encore mieux si en plus tu l'envoies bouler comme tu le préconises, 100% bonne pioche niveau com.
C'est la méthode :marketing tournevis: ça marche hyper bien.


---------- Post added at 13h50 ---------- Previous post was at 13h47 ----------




> J
> Mais est ce qu'ils ont vraiment le choix ? Beaucoup de ces jeux finissent par sortir (notamment certains qui se font aider avec le crowfunding), ils seraient donc sortis sur une autre plateforme et ça resterait des ventes qui leur échappe et vont à la concurrence.


Ils ont le choix, parce que leur position de leader n'est à priori pas menacée par les indés qui seraient produits par d'autre plateforme, je doute que ça fasse une masse suffisante d'achat. Et puis c'est pas parce que les indés sortent ailleurs qu'ils sortiraient pas aussi sur steam.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dans un problème d'image on s'en fout du droit ou de la légitimité. Si le client associe ton supermarché à des produits de merde, tu auras beau lui dire que c'est pas ta faute, tu auras associé ton image à des produits de merde.



Un petit souvenir pour le célèbre actionnaire Carref**r aux intestins difficiles, immortalisé il y a quelques années 



> Le 10 novembre, j'ai acheté une pizza tch-tch-pasd'marque à 1.5€, et j'ai eu la chiasse.

----------


## kenshironeo

Dans le cas dont tu parles Cacao, tout est question de combattivité. Si tu crées une file d'attente ou déboules à l'extérieur du magasin avec un mégaphone, va y avoir un moment où le magasin ne pourra plus t'ignorer.

Pour l'alimentaire tu peux en outre faire scandale si tu estimes que le produit n'était pas sain, avait un goût de produit dépassé ,etc , bref il ne faut jamais courber l'échine face à une corporation.

Il ne faut jamais avoir peur d'aller au clash ou au scandale.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as oublié "Power to people".

C'est évident que si trop de clients grondent le distributeur -ou Steam - va faire quelque chose. Après ça ne fait pas partie de leurs obligations, c'est du service ajoutée. Et ils ne se bougeront pas pour 3 péquins qui râlent (normal j'ai envie de dire).
De toute façon, acheter un jeu pas fini en Early Acess et s'en plaindre auprès de Steam , c'est idiot. T'as claqué ton pognon sur un produit en chantier, tu assumes.

----------


## scie_sauteuse

Les mecs, c'est pas le topic du débat sur qui doit agir quand y'a un jeu pourri qui sort sur Steam, mais le topic des questions à la rédac'.
On revient au sujet et on pose une belle question pertinente maintenant, merci !

----------


## SilverPig

Est-ce que le fait que vous ayez fêté comme il se doit les dix ans du mag implique un retard sur le prochain numéro dû à la gueule de bois monstrueuse de trois jours qui s'ensuit, ou avez-vous prévu le coup en professionnels que vous êtes?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais tiens, puisqu'on parle des 10 ans, vous vous êtes faits un coup de folie à la rédac' ? Genre commande d'un lapin de 3 mètres en résine, achat d'Oculus pour tous ou caviar et foie gras déversés sur la tête de Pipo ?
Où vous avez juste trinquer au Champomy en vous disant "bon beh à Lundi".

----------


## znokiss

Pertinente, elle a dit.

Est-ce qu'un hors série spécialisé type "Spécial mods" ou "Spécial jeux gratos/FTP" ou "jeux pour enfants" est au programme ou vous n'avez pas le temps/l'envie ?

----------


## Koma

Est ce que vous avez des nouvelles de Project Eternity, et surtout, entre le report, l'annonce de sortie et le rereport de South Park, vous avez pu y jouer plus en détail à part la Gamescom (de mémoire une page dans le CPC dédié) ? Vous allez en reparler avant la sortie ou vous coller au test ?

----------


## Euklif

> Est-ce qu'un hors série spécialisé type "Spécial mods" ou "Spécial jeux gratos/FTP" ou "jeux pour enfants" est au programme ou vous n'avez pas le temps/l'envie ?


Répondez lui siouplait. J'avais fait choux blanc quand j'avais posé la question mais ça m'intéresse toujours  :Emo: .

----------


## Anonyme866

Je me trompe peut être, mais je n'ai pas souvenir que les précédents CPC HS de ce genre aient eu grand succès. Financièrement, ça me parrait assez risqué et peu rentable temps-de-taf/revenus-envisageables.

----------


## Euklif

> Je me trompe peut être, mais je n'ai pas souvenir que les précédents CPC HS de ce genre aient eu grand succès. Financièrement, ça me parrait assez risqué et peu rentable temps-de-taf/revenus-envisageables.


Possible... J'avais également questionné ce point pour essayer de comprendre leurs "soudaines" raretés. Mais bon, pas eu de réponse non plus ^^.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Ouais tiens, puisqu'on parle des 10 ans, vous vous êtes faits un coup de folie à la rédac' ? Genre commande d'un lapin de 3 mètres en résine, achat d'Oculus pour tous ou caviar et foie gras déversés sur la tête de Pipo ?
> Où vous avez juste trinquer au Champomy en vous disant "bon beh à Lundi".


Le coup de folie il est pour nous avec un concours de 25 000 € de cadeau

----------


## Taï Lolo

Des impressions sur Assetto Corsa sont prévues suite au lancement de l'early access Steam ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Pensez-vous nous parler de Shadow of Mordor prochainement? J'attends toujours un bon jeu LOTR qui ne soit ni mmo, ni f2p ou lego^^

----------


## chtiungdor

Pensez-vous un jour à vous rapprocher de certaines de vos relations parmi les concepteurs de jeux vidéo afin de faire partager vos retours sur certains jeux ou ce genre de partenariat testeurs/concepteurs est totalement utopique ?

----------


## Chan

On criera : "Vendus !" lors du test.
Ou alors tu parlais tout simplement d'un retour presse lors des previews comme c'est le cas depuis de nombreuses années.

----------


## Mantalo

> Pertinente, elle a dit.
> 
> Est-ce qu'un hors série spécialisé type "Spécial mods" ou "Spécial jeux gratos/FTP" ou "jeux pour enfants" est au programme ou vous n'avez pas le temps/l'envie ?


Boulon avait répondu à une question semblable lors de son dernier passage par ici. J'ai vu aussi une question sur les tablettes pour enfants pour CPC Hardware.

----------


## JPKoffe

Quelles sont les réponses du concours 10 ans ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

La bechamelle aux fraises c'est bon.

Un processeur PS3 cadencé à 666 MHz

BillouPC

7

De rien, et j'espère que tu vas gagner.

----------


## picturapoesis

Heeeey mert. Moi j'avais trouvé biroutePC et 8.

----------


## Drumclem

Bonjour à tous,

Je crois que la question la plus urgente à l'heure de maintenant, est la suivante :

Qu'est-ce que vous entendez par "le _nombre de visites_ du site Canardpc.com?

Est-ce qu'on parle là de visiteurs uniques ? De nombre de pages consultées ?

Un peu de précision que diable, laissez-nous au moins une chance  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

Concernant la distribution du CPC n°286, que c'est-il passé en somme?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ils ont oublié de l'envoyer aux abonnés peut-être ?
De notre côté on attend toujours de recevoir le nôtre...  ::sad::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Certains l'on reçu il y a peu, d'autres aujourd'hui même, et pas encore pour les plus malchanceux, donc on peut parler de distribution chaotique.

----------


## croustibatte

Reçu hier ici à Limoges. Et il me semble avoir vu des tweet concernant des problème de distrib.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Reçu hier ici à Limoges. Et il me semble avoir vu *des tweet* concernant des problème de distrib.


Faut que je vois ça.

----------


## croustibatte

Bah, fausse alerte en fait, j'ai retrouvé que ça : _"S'il s'agit du dernier numéro, ça a l'air d'être généralisé et ça ne devrait pas tarder à arriver dans les bal."_ à la date du 17 novembre.

----------


## znokiss

> Certains l'on reçu il y a peu, d'autres aujourd'hui même, et pas encore pour les plus malchanceux, donc on peut parler de distribution chaotique.


 Reçu en Suisse aujourd'hui. Vu qu'on est souvent les derniers servis (faut croire qu'ils le lisent en entier à la douane à chaque fois), ça devrait aller dans le reste du monde.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bah toujours rien dans les hauteurs Auvergnates là... C'est pourtant pas la Suisse, malgré les 30 cm de neige !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Pareil en Savoie où le dernier canard se fait désirer...les routes sont  dégagées pourtant !

SCANDAL §

----------


## LaVaBo

Une partie de Command Ops, et après avoir bouté les panzerdivisions hors de Saint-Vith, je suis remercié par le général d'armée Omar Bradley.
Bordel, ça viendrait de là, Omar B ? Venant d'un mec qui se dit aussi calé sur les moindres détails d'armes à feu, ça ne peut pas être une coïncidence...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce qu'on va devoir attendre 10 autres années pour avoir la suite de l'histoire de CPC ?  ::sad::

----------


## Lt Anderson

10 ans pour recevoir le CPC 286 c'est un peu long.

























 ::ninja::

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bon, finalement on a reçu le notre ce matin, il tombait pile poil puisqu'on n'avait plus le net depuis hier soir (réactivé il y a une 'tite demi-heure), et ce numéro anniversaire est très chouette ! Merci à l'équipe rédactionnelle  :;):

----------


## Genchou

Il semble être également arrivé dans les librairies bruxelloises, j'ai trouvé le mien ce matin.  ::):

----------


## trex

Question de ma sœur :



> Apparemment il te reste 5 numéros à recevoir de Canard PC.
> Ne faut-il pas mieux que j'attende que tu ais reçu le dernier n° pour te réabonner?

----------


## Styo

> Question de ma sœur :


Le nouvel abonnement prend la suite de l'actuel sans problème. Et si d'aventure problème il y a (comme pour l'offre sleeping dogs l'année dernière), Miguel de le service abonnement peux te corriger le problème dans des délais records.

----------


## Nacodaco

> Bon, finalement on a reçu le notre ce matin, il tombait pile poil puisqu'on n'avait plus le net depuis hier soir (réactivé il y a une 'tite demi-heure), et ce numéro anniversaire est très chouette ! Merci à l'équipe rédactionnelle


Totafé \o/

J'ai eu peur. Au dernier gros concours, je ne l'avais pas reçu et je m'étais fait eu  :tired:  

En plus je vais devoir attendre 1h aujourd'hui, il tombe parfaitement ! (à part un coin plié, ok je sors).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Rien ce matin. Week-end de chie.  ::|:

----------


## Drumclem

Question pour Ivan.

"Ivan le Fou", cela viendrait-il de cet illustre jeu PS1 (que j'ai l'honneur de posséder) :



Et si oui, pourquoi ? Parce que c'était quand même pas bien terrible.

Cordialement,
Drumclem.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que ce serait possible de temps à autres pour les gros jeux d'afficher la config requise communiquée par l'éditeur mais aussi la config que vous vous estimez nécessaire? Je veux dire par exemple faire un test en faisant tourner un jeu avec un processeur inférieur à la config minimale, etc.

----------


## Ruvon

> Est-ce que ce serait possible de temps à autres pour les gros jeux d'afficher la config requise communiquée par l'éditeur mais aussi la config que vous vous estimez nécessaire? Je veux dire par exemple faire un test en faisant tourner un jeu avec un processeur inférieur à la config minimale, etc.


Il me semble que la config indiquée est la config recommandée par l'équipe et non pas celle communiquée par l'éditeur (on est pas sur JV.com  :Cigare: ), et qu'il est précisé le cas échéant si le plaisir de jeu est gâché par une config trop limitée...

----------


## Haraban

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu utiliser le code promo alloresto aujourd’hui, malheureusement ce dernier ne fonctionnait pas et affichait : "aucun code promo ne correspond au code saisit ".
Hors une réduction de 15% était appliquée d'office sur le restau ou nous commandions. Je voulais savoir si le problème venait du fait que le code était non cumulable ou si cela venait d'autre chose?

Merci pour cette initiative en tout cas, même si faut encore que je débug un peu pour en jouir  :^_^:  .

----------


## kenshironeo

Question un peu longue mais qui me tient à cœur.
Je crois me souvenir que vous aviez, ici ou dans le mag expliqué que pour faire un scénario de qualité dans un jeu, il fallait avoir du talent et ne pas se contenter de pondre une histoire lambda et formatée à souhaits.


Alors est-ce qu'un bon scénariste de jeu vidéo doit avoir suivi une formation particulière(littérature,cinéma)et avoir en même temps des notions  en informatique ou bien est-ce qu'un scénariste peut le devenir sans qualification élevée?


Si on regarde le parcours de Chris Metzen, il  ne semble pas avoir fait d'études spécifiques, mais il a participé aux scénarios de trois grands jeux et il est respecté dans le monde entier. Son génie a percé de façon naturelle mais peut-être que c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle. C'est aussi peut-être quelqu'un qui lit beaucoup, possède une vaste culture, ,etc.


Bref je voulais avoir votre opinion sur la question. 
Egalement il y a quelque chose que je me demande, on reproche aux COD et autres gros titres de pondre des scénarios clichés, mais en même temps, les sociétés qui recrutent ces scénaristes-là doivent avoir une raison de le faire(elles cherchent une sorte de talent dans la capacité à produire du cinéma industriel?)

----------


## t4nk

> Question un peu longue mais qui me tient à cœur.
> Je crois me souvenir pour que faire un scénario de qualité il fallait du talent


Heu, et elle est où la question ?


Ps : si t'as encore des questions aussi stupides je serait, malheureusement, le premier à prôner ton ban pour que ce fil reprenne sa fonction première : que la rédac réponde aux questions pertinentes sans qu'elles soient noyées sous un monceau de questions débiles, au sens premier du terme.

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est quoi le sens second du terme ?

----------


## t4nk

"Abruti", dans le sens premier, c'est autorisé par la charte ?

----------


## alx

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai voulu utiliser le code promo alloresto aujourd’hui, malheureusement ce dernier ne fonctionnait pas et affichait : "aucun code promo ne correspond au code saisit ".
> Hors une réduction de 15% était appliquée d'office sur le restau ou nous commandions. Je voulais savoir si le problème venait du fait que le code était non cumulable ou si cela venait d'autre chose?
> 
> Merci pour cette initiative en tout cas, même si faut encore que je débug un peu pour en jouir  .


Il faut l'utiliser comme un bon d'achat et non comme un code promo. Bon appétit !

----------


## Haraban

Ok Alx, merci pour ta précision.
Je l'utiliserais correctement la prochaine fois, j'aurais dû y penser  ::|:  .

----------


## Chan

> *Question* : Alors est-ce qu'un bon scénariste de jeu vidéo doit avoir suivi une formation particulière(littérature,cinéma)et avoir en même temps des notions  en informatique ou bien est-ce qu'un scénariste peut le devenir sans qualification élevée?
> 
> 
> *Réponse :* Si on regarde le parcours de Chris Metzen, il  ne semble pas avoir fait d'études spécifiques, mais il a participé aux scénarios de trois grands jeux et il est respecté dans le monde entier. Son génie a percé de façon naturelle mais peut-être que c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle. C'est aussi peut-être quelqu'un qui lit beaucoup, possède une vaste culture, ,etc.


C'est ça qui est sympa avec toi, tu réponds tout seul.

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai été le premier tenté de réagir hier soir.

Mais si on veux que ce fil reste dans la fonction qu'il a récupéré récemment, c'est aussi à nous de nous discipliner : c'est le fil des question à la rédac. Pas le fil des questions auxquelles répondent les canards, ou le fil des questions que commentent les canards. 
Si une question n'est pas suffisamment pertinente, y aura pas de réponse de la rédac, elle aura pris un post sur la totalité de la page (malheureusement elle aura aussi fait venir tous les gens abonnés) et c'est tout.

Le fil, c'est ce que vous en faites, _tous_.

----------


## kenshironeo

Disons que j'aurais aimé une analyse plus détaillée et que je trouvais que ça pouvais faire l'objet d'un article(ou dossier à part pour faire simple)

edit: désolé si je vous ai dérangés, je ne jugeais pas la question si absurde que cela surtout en ce moment.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mais tu veux un dossier sur quoi ? Un truc qui t'explique comment avoir du talent ? Y'a pas de recette, c'est comme ça, c'est inné, même si tu peux te "former" (pas forcément via un cursus scolaire) pour développer tes compétences naturelles.
En fait tu veux des dossiers sur tout mais surtout sur n'importe quoi...
Et même toi tu devrais être capable de voir qu'un scénariste n'a pas forcément besoin de s'y connaître en informatique....Ca n'a aucun rapport. Les scénaristes de films ne savent probablement pas "tenir" une caméra, ça ne les empêche pas d'écrire.

----------


## Sk-flown

Je pose (des questions) donc je suis.

Malheureusement certains posent mal et devraient s'abstenir.

----------


## Nosh

J'ai lu dans le n° des 10 ans que le nom Canard PC a été inspirés lors d'une visite impromptu d'un membre de l'équipe fondatrice des lieux d'aisance.

Moi qui pensais que le Canard Enchainé a été la source d'inspiration pour le nom ... surtout quand on lit que certains membres imaginaient une revue en noir et blanc en 8 pages  :;): 

Ma question est donc : le titre du Canard Enchainé est-il vraiement pour rien dans l'adhésion de certains membres fondateurs à la proposition de "Canard PC" ?

----------


## wonder-wombat

Un canard ça désigne un journal de façon générale. Donc j'imagine bien que cette signification fait partie du jeu de mot Canard PC, sans que ça ait nécessairement rapport avec le canard _enchainé_.

*captain obvious-proof*

----------


## Nosh

Oui, mais au final peu de titres reprennent ce terme d'argo. 
Avant canard PC, je ne connaissais guère que le canard enchainé, dont la formule correspondait assez à l'un des deux extrèmes présentés dans lors de la phase de réflexion sur ce que serait le journal que voulaient créer les membres fondateurs.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ben c'est surtout qu'à la base le jeu de mot est parti du produit d'entretien "*Canard WC*"...

----------


## Nosh

_*soupir*_ 
Je suis un incompris.
Je vais aller me poser des questions existentielles à mon ami imaginaire. Mais bon, il me réponds toujours "Va égorger tes enfants" ou "Met le feu à l'immeuble".

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tiens Kenshi C'est Noel ça me fait plaisir.

http://perenoelmagique.ca/gateway.html?code=3WNED8

----------


## Nacodaco

> _*soupir*_ 
> Je suis un incompris.
> Je vais aller me poser des questions existentielles à mon ami imaginaire. Mais bon, il me réponds toujours "Va égorger tes enfants" ou "Met le feu à l'immeuble".


Non non, il me semble bien qu'un rédacteur a déjà démenti s'être inspiré de "Canard WC".

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Non non, il me semble bien qu'un rédacteur a déjà démenti s'être inspiré de "Canard WC".


Ben pourtant dans le récap' du numéro spécial 10 il est précisé qu'Ivan a eu l'inspiration en ayant face à lui un produit d'entretien... Dans la mesure où il existait encore à cette époque "Canard WC" ça ne me parait pas trop improbable voire même assez incontournable pour le coup. Et suffisamment con pour être pile-poile dans l'esprit du mag'...
 ::huh:: 

Un rédacteur pour nous dire précisément ce qu'il en est ? Parce que maintenant on va tous vivre dans le doute, et le doute est tout de même la pire des tortures.
Oui, je suis conscient que l'idée de torturer votre lectorat ne doit pas être celle qui vous empêche le plus de dormir la nuit.  ::P:

----------


## Pinkipou

Dites, le prochain CPC Hardwarez, il est déjà chez l'imprimeur là maintenant de suite ou faut attendre encore un mois ?

Question subsidiaire : pourquoi ce trimestriel indique seulement deux mois sur sa couve ?

----------


## Tiri

Est-ce que vous comptez laisse l'autorisation aux canards de mettre à jour les fiches des jeux en copiant la note et le résumé du mag ? 
Parce que bon, quand je vois pour Bioshock Infinite un 6/10 infligé par... Kenshironeo, j'aimerais bien avoir un avis venant de personnes dont je fais plus confiance.

----------


## Frite

> Tiens Kenshi C'est Noel ça me fait plaisir.
> 
> http://perenoelmagique.ca/gateway.html?code=3WNED8


Mais c'est génial !  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Celle d'Omar Boulon est pas mal non plus

http://perenoelmagique.ca/gateway.html?code=UMDYLZ

----------


## znokiss

> Tiens Kenshi C'est Noel ça me fait plaisir.
> 
> http://perenoelmagique.ca/gateway.html?code=3WNED8


 :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^:

----------


## kenshironeo

Bonjour une question plus simple et concrète aujourd'hui. Je joue avec une gtx 275 et un duocore 3Ghz à Asassins Creed 3, j'obtiens un framerate  d'environ 20 à 40 FPS, qui arrive à me permettre de jouer correctement sans sentiment de lenteur.


Je voulais savoir si Black Flag avait bénéficié d'une meilleure optimisation et s'il tourne mieux ou moins bien que le 3. Il y a une sorte de gouffre de performances entre Révélations et AC 3 que je ne m'explique pas, je voulais donc avoir un avis sur la question(je ne sais pas si vous l'avez testé, n'ayant pas encore renouvelé mon abonnement)

----------


## Sk-flown

Mais tu crois vraiment dans ta petite tête qu'ils ont le temps de répondre à ce genre de questions aussi spécifiques et personnelles ?  ::|: 

...

Il y a des milliers de tests sur l'interweb qui répondent à ta question, je ne veux pas croire que tu n'es pas capable de les trouver toi-même.


Tiens, tu fera la correspondance des perfs avec ta CG tout seul comme un grand:

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps...-test-gpu.html

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps...-test-gpu.html

http://gamegpu.ru/action-/-fps-/-tps...-test-gpu.html


Et surtout ne dis pas merci.
(le mec répond jamais, il parle tout seul comme un autiste, vous avez par remarqué depuis le temps ?)  ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

La question est effectivement plus simple et plus définie que d'habitude, mais à mon tour de me demander : est-ce vraiment à la rédac de répondre à ce genre de questions techniques ? Est-ce qu'ils n'ont que ça à faire de savoir si ça tourne sur ta 275 et ton duocoré ? Alors même que t'es pas sur qu'ils l'ont testé.

N'est-ce pas le genre de questions qui auraient leur place sur le topic du jeu ? Genre là où posent plein de gens ayant acheté, installé et joué au jeu en question ?

Une fois encore, as-tu vraiment réfléchi avant de cliquer sur "envoyer la réponse rapide" ?

---------- Post added at 22h21 ---------- Previous post was at 22h20 ----------

edit : grillé par Sk-Flown qui étonnamment, est plus gentil que moi.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ce sont des journalistes du jeu vidéo pc, donc tout ce qui est technique/opti/config ça les connaît plus ou moins, et ils ont des années d'expérience, ils baignent dans cela au quotidien.
Comment dire, je peux discuter de voitures avec des passionnés d'automobile, mais rien ne vaut l'avis du mécano, du professionnel.
En plus on est sur le site du premier magazine de jeux vidéo français, fortement spécialisé qui plus est dans le PC. Si je préfère le demander ici qu'ailleurs c'est parce que j'ai davantage confiance en la précision et l'objectivité de l'info sur ce point.


En plus les testeurs de CPC comme il a été dit font leurs tests sur des machines plus anciennes, probablement supérieures à la mienne, mais qui datent quand même.

----------


## znokiss

On est d'accord là dessus. Mais sache une chose : le monde ne tourne pas autour de Kenshironero. Ces journalistes du jeu vidéo PC ont des vies, des métiers et trouzmilliards de choses à faire. S'ils passent ici répondre aux questions, c'est, je l'imagine, pour apporter des réponses susceptibles d'informer un certain nombre de canards. 
Imagine un peu la longueur du topic si chacun venait poster une question du style _"eh bonjour : est-ce que le pad est reconnu en natif sur AC4 ou bien faut le configurer ? Est-ce que 6 Go de RAM suffisent pour lancer le dernier COD ? J'ai téléchargé le dernier Batman sur steam, il ne se lance pas... que faire ?"_
T'imagine le bordel si on venait chacun avec des questions spécifiques et personnelles comme les tiennes ? T'imagine seulement ?

Par ailleurs, c'est drôle comme tu fais plus confiance à leur objectivité sur un point technique alors que plus haut, on t'as linké des benchmarks qu'on peut difficilement qualifier de subjectifs... On en parle pas de "passionnés d'automobiles" mais de benchmarks purs et durs. Là, t'es prêt à prendre plutôt l'avis d'un rédacteur "qui a une machine probablement supérieure à la tienne", c'est touchant de bétise. La chose qui pourrait arriver à coup sur, c'est qu'on te dise "ok ça tourne sur le PC de la rédac", que t'achète le jeu et que ça tourne mal sur ta machine probablement inférieure. 

Le jour où tu comprendra que non, tu n'est pas le centre du monde (même si t'aime bien te faire l'oeil du cyclone), on aura fait un grand pas en avant. Ce jour là, tu posera une question d'intérêt général, dont la réponse intéressera sans doute un grand nombre de canards, et alors t'aura peut-être une cordiale réponse.
C'est incroyable la force que tu mets à ne pas comprendre ça.

----------


## yiayia

J'ai vu une pub pour le magazine dans le dernier Journal de Spirou, et j'avoue que c'est la première fois que j'en voie (de la pub pour le magazine, hein). Donc est-ce-que c'est quelque chose de nouveau, ou c'est juste que je  faisais pas suffisamment attention auparavant ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce sont des journalistes du jeu vidéo pc,


Voilà. Ce n'est pas le service après-vente de ton pc ou des éditeurs. Donc tu ne leur poses pas des questions à la con comme ça parce que 1) ils ne s'amusent pas à benchmarker tous les jeux avec ouatmille CG et 2)je ne pense pas m'avancer de trop en disant qu'ils s'en battent les couilles de savoir si ça tourne sur ton pc.

Accessoirement t'as plus de chances d'avoir de réponses via les joueurs (multiplicité des configs), surtout que bien souvent les joueurs trifouillent plus à ce niveau et sont plus à même de te répondre. Faut pas croire, c'est pas parce qu'ils sont testeurs que ce sont des pgm ou des ingénieurs. Bon à part ackboo qui démonte au lance-roquettes, mais les autres sont souvent nuls en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

> On est d'accord là dessus. Mais sache une chose : le monde ne tourne pas autour de Kenshironero. Ces journalistes du jeu vidéo PC ont des vies, des métiers et trouzmilliards de choses à faire. S'ils passent ici répondre aux questions, c'est, je l'imagine, pour apporter des réponses susceptibles d'informer un certain nombre de canards. 
> Imagine un peu la longueur du topic si chacun venait poster une question du style _"eh bonjour : est-ce que le pad est reconnu en natif sur AC4 ou bien faut le configurer ? Est-ce que 6 Go de RAM suffisent pour lancer le dernier COD ? J'ai téléchargé le dernier Batman sur steam, il ne se lance pas... que faire ?"_
> T'imagine le bordel si on venait chacun avec des questions spécifiques et personnelles comme les tiennes ? T'imagine seulement ?
> 
> Par ailleurs, c'est drôle comme tu fais plus confiance à leur objectivité sur un point technique alors que plus haut, on t'as linké des benchmarks qu'on peut difficilement qualifier de subjectifs... On en parle pas de "passionnés d'automobiles" mais de benchmarks purs et durs. Là, t'es prêt à prendre plutôt l'avis d'un rédacteur "qui a une machine probablement supérieure à la tienne", c'est touchant de bétise. La chose qui pourrait arriver à coup sur, c'est qu'on te dise "ok ça tourne sur le PC de la rédac", que t'achète le jeu et que ça tourne mal sur ta machine probablement inférieure. 
> 
> Le jour où tu comprendra que non, tu n'est pas le centre du monde (même si t'aime bien te faire l'oeil du cyclone), on aura fait un grand pas en avant. Ce jour là, tu posera une question d'intérêt général, dont la réponse intéressera sans doute un grand nombre de canards, et alors t'aura peut-être une cordiale réponse.
> C'est incroyable la force que tu mets à ne pas comprendre ça.


La question peut intéresser tous les fans de la série et acheteurs potentiels d'un Assassin's Creed. Un benchmark permet de se faire un avis mais ne permet pas à lui seul de dire si le jeu est fluide, s'il ya du stuttering(problème qui peut survenir même en ayant un fps optimal),etc.

En plus la question est justifiée parce que le précédent épisode a connu de sérieux problèmes d'optimisation. Même si elle est formulée sur un ton personnel, la question ne se limite pas à ma seule personne mais à tous les usagers qui peuvent avoir des configurations modestes. Et/ou qui ont un budget modeste. Donc en ce sens c'est une question d'intérêt général car savoir si le jeu a été optimisé à la truelle par un studio  en Ukraine ou si le portage est décent, ça va affecter leur décision ou pas d'avoir le jeu pour Noel.. Pour conclure, prenons le cas des rubriques courriers aux lecteurs des magazines papiers. Ils répondent à des questions qui ne sont pas toujours comme tu le dis d'intérêt général.
Enfin, du fait e la fréquentation du topic, même s'il y avait plusieurs personnes posant les mêmes questions que moi, le topic serait tout à fait gérable(il y a environ je crois 9 à 10 rédacteurs à CPC, ce qui fait que traiter quelque chose comme 9 ou 10 questions par semaine est gérable).

----------


## Anonyme32145

Petite question à la rédac : Vous allez faire un papier culture bientôt sur l'expo JV à la Villette ? Qu'on sache si c'est intéressant d'y aller ou pas  ::o: 
D'ailleurs les JV sont à la mode, il y a tout un dossier dans le Monde Diplo.

----------


## Tiri

> La question peut intéresser tous les fans de la série et acheteurs potentiels d'un Assassin's Creed. Un benchmark permet de se faire un avis mais ne permet pas à lui seul de dire si le jeu est fluide, s'il ya du stuttering(problème qui peut survenir même en ayant un fps optimal),etc.
> 
> En plus la question est justifiée parce que le précédent épisode a connu de sérieux problèmes d'optimisation. Même si elle est formulée sur un ton personnel, la question ne se limite pas à ma seule personne mais à tous les usagers qui peuvent avoir des configurations modestes. Et/ou qui ont un budget modeste. Donc en ce sens c'est une question d'intérêt général car savoir si le jeu a été optimisé à la truelle par un studio  en Ukraine ou si le portage est décent, ça va affecter leur décision ou pas d'avoir le jeu pour Noel.. Pour conclure, prenons le cas des rubriques courriers aux lecteurs des magazines papiers. Ils répondent à des questions qui ne sont pas toujours comme tu le dis d'intérêt général.
> Enfin, du fait e la fréquentation du topic, même s'il y avait plusieurs personnes posant les mêmes questions que moi, le topic serait tout à fait gérable(il y a environ je crois 9 à 10 rédacteurs à CPC, ce qui fait que traiter quelque chose comme 9 ou 10 questions par semaine est gérable).


Tu vois, il existe un fantastique principe sur ce forum, les topics dédiés à un jeu en particulier. 
Alors maintenant, tu peux aller poser ta question sur ce topic et tu laisses les adultes entre eux.

Sinon, j'en profite pour faire remonter ma question: 
Est-ce que vous comptez laisse l'autorisation aux canards de mettre à jour les fiches des jeux en copiant la note et le résumé du mag ? 
Parce que bon, quand je vois pour Bioshock Infinite un 6/10 infligé par... Kenshironeo, j'aimerais bien avoir un avis venant de personnes dont je fais plus confiance.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Parce que bon, quand je vois pour Bioshock Infinite un 6/10 infligé par... Kenshironeo, j'aimerais bien avoir un avis venant de personnes dont je fais plus confiance.


C'est du Bioshock avec un meilleur feeling en baston, des arènes de combats assez vastes et bien foutues en général, un peu plus linéaires, au moins dans le premier tiers, l'ambiance déboîte, le jeu est assez long, et le mode 1999 est naze (ennemis sac à pv relous).
8/10
 :Cigare:

----------


## Tomaka17

> La question peut intéresser tous les fans de la série et acheteurs potentiels d'un Assassin's Creed.


Correction : la question peut intéresser tous les fans de la série et acheteurs potentiels d'un Assassin's Creed *qui possèdent une GTX 275 et un "duocore" 3 Ghz, qui lisent ce topic qui n'est normalement pas fait pour ce genre de questions, et qui ne savent pas se servir de google*.
On peut raisonnablement estimer qu'il n'y a que toi qui réponde à ces critères.

Tu devrais envoyer un email à nVidia et Intel pour leur demander si ta config fait tourner ce jeu, il y a plus de chances qu'ils te répondent que la rédac de CanardPC.

----------


## znokiss

> La question peut intéresser tous les fans de la série et acheteurs potentiels d'un Assassin's Creed. Un benchmark permet de se faire un avis mais ne permet pas à lui seul de dire si le jeu est fluide, s'il ya du stuttering(problème qui peut survenir même en ayant un fps optimal),etc.


Non. Non non non non.
Comme ta question est posée, elle est bien plus spécifique comme... ben tiens, comme le dit Tomaka :  



> Correction : la question peut intéresser tous les fans de la série et acheteurs potentiels d'un Assassin's Creed *qui possèdent une GTX 275 et un "duocore" 3 Ghz, qui lisent ce topic qui n'est normalement pas fait pour ce genre de questions, et qui ne savent pas se servir de google*.
> On peut raisonnablement estimer qu'il n'y a que toi qui réponde à ces critères.
> 
> Tu devrais envoyer un email à nVidia et Intel pour leur demander si ta config fait tourner ce jeu, il y a plus de chances qu'ils te répondent que la rédac de CanardPC.


Merci, voila. 


Kenshi, t'as vraiment plus de chance de trouver quelqu'un dans ton cas sur le topic du jeu qu'à la rédac de CPC. Et ne me sors pas des "oué, mais la rédac ils sont plus objectifs". Si quelqu'un te donne un nombre d'images par secondes avec telle configuration, c'est on ne peut plus objectif. Pareil pour les histoires de stuttering et compagnie. D'accord avec ton paragraphe sur les petites configs, mais ta question n'était pas posée comme ça, et faut arrêter, c'est vraiment le genre d'infos que tu trouve sur Google ou dans le lien que t'as linké SK-Flown plus haut. Donc NON, je soutiens, ta question ici dans ce topic n'intéresse que toi, et n'a donc pas lieu d'être.




> Enfin, du fait e la fréquentation du topic, même s'il y avait plusieurs personnes posant les mêmes questions que moi, le topic serait tout à fait gérable(il y a environ je crois 9 à 10 rédacteurs à CPC, ce qui fait que traiter quelque chose comme 9 ou 10 questions par semaine est gérable).


C'est pas un problème de nombre de questions, plutôt de qualité de ces dernières. Si on commence à répondre à des questions dans ton genre, on se retrouvera vite avec ce que je disais plus haut : 



> "eh bonjour : est-ce que le pad est reconnu en natif sur AC4 ou bien faut le configurer ? Est-ce que 6 Go de RAM suffisent pour lancer le dernier COD ? J'ai téléchargé le dernier Batman sur steam, il ne se lance pas... que faire ?"


Et ça, c'est clairement pas le but de ce topic.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ok je poserai la question dans le sujet du jeu et le cas échéant si je pense que mes questions ont susceptibles d'être trop personnelles je les redirigerai sur Twitter.

----------


## Chan

> Petite question à la rédac : Vous allez faire un papier culture bientôt sur l'expo JV à la Villette ? Qu'on sache si c'est intéressant d'y aller ou pas 
> D'ailleurs les JV sont à la mode, il y a tout un dossier dans le Monde Diplo.


Si ça t’intéresse il y a Michel Ancel le 06 Décembre de 19h00 à 22h00 là bas. Il se prêtera au jeu du questions/réponses avec le public.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Si ça t’intéresse il y a Michel Ancel le 06 Décembre de 19h00 à 22h00 là bas. Il se prêtera au jeu du questions/réponses avec le public.


Merci pour l'info ! Même si j'ai autre chose à faire le 06  ::P:

----------


## SuperLowl

Ce n'est pas une question mais j'avoue ne pas bien savoir où poster ça. Je ne vais quand même pas créer un topic juste pour ce partage. Si il existe un endroit beaucoup plus approprié, dites-le moi. Je supprimerais ce post et le copierais au bon endroit.

Donc : Interview de CPC (d'Ivan en fait) pour RageMag.

Site plutôt sérieux, un peu orienté idéologiquement parfois mais très agréable à lire avec pleins de sujets traités.

Du coup, ça m'amène une question à la rédac' : ça fait quoi d'être des re-sta' ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Site inaccessible.

----------


## yiayia

Il manque les ":" entre http et //  :;):

----------


## Anton

http://ragemag.fr/ivan-gaude-cofonda...es-amis-54546/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What ? La rédac' vient encore de changer de bureau ? Faudrait arrêter de se fâcher avec les voisins les gars... :tired: 

Sinon le papier est très intéressant.

----------


## Styo

> Site inaccessible.


L'url contient un http// en trop.

----------


## Qiou87

> Site inaccessible.


Voilà un lien correct, parce que Superlowl maîtrise pas encore le copier-coller.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Et d'autres le refresh  ::ninja::

----------


## SuperLowl

C'est parce qu'une interview d'un des membres de CPC, ça se mérite. Il suffit pas juste de cliquer sur un lien, quelque part dans un sombre forum. Faut réfléchir et résoudre des énigmes.  ::P: rofesseur_Layton:

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> J'ai vu une pub pour le magazine dans le dernier Journal de Spirou, et j'avoue que c'est la première fois que j'en voie (de la pub pour le magazine, hein). Donc est-ce-que c'est quelque chose de nouveau, ou c'est juste que je  faisais pas suffisamment attention auparavant ?


C'est nouveau.

Ça c'est rarement fait (de mémoire pour le numéro 200 il y avait des banderole sur les kiosques et quelque cul de bus sur Paris mais je ne suis pas sur.)

Sur l'interview de Ragemag:

Quand je vois Ivan s’énerver sur le prix du CPC, ça me touche.

Ça me touche parce que si je suis prêt à dépenser autant (ce qui n'est pour le moment plus le cas) c'est tout simplement parce que la valeur ajouté de CPC est bien assez rare dans le milieu (presse en général) pour que j'estime de continuer l’aventure.

----------


## Bus

J'aime bien la position d'Ivan sur la note des jeux: d'une part, le côté «on pense pas que le jeu vidéo soit un art, donc on voit pas pourquoi ce serait pas noté», et de l'autre, l'absence de note enlève la possibilité de ''sanctionner'' les jeux - ce qui ferait les affaires des éditeurs des mauvais titres.

----------


## kenshironeo

Mais même l'art se note(gastronomie,cinéma, prix littéraires), les formes sont simplement différentes(des étoiles, des récompenses,etc).

----------


## Zaltman

> Mais même l'art se note(gastronomie,cinéma, prix littéraires), les formes sont simplement différentes(des étoiles, des récompenses,etc).


La seul constante étant que les mecs qui notent l'art et assimilé sont toujours suspectés de magouilles (à tort ou à raison...).

Sinon le jeu-vidéo n'est sans doute pas un art, mais les métiers du jeu vidéo sont des métier d'arts (de la musique, de l'animation...).Dans cette vision, les codeurs jouent le même rôle qu'un fondeur coulant le bronze pour un sculpteur.

De là à dire que certains développeurs coulent des bronzes directement dans nos disques durs... ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bon. Sur le Numéro du (théoriquement) 2 decembre, on a la guerre en couverture, car deux jeux de Guerre ont été mis en avant.

Sur le prochain CPC, théoriquement, on va avoir droit à GT6, Forza 5, et Need For Speed Rivals. C'est un spécial Vroom Service ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un spécial pompiste.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'aime bien la position d'Ivan sur la note des jeux: d'une part, le côté «on pense pas que le jeu vidéo soit un art, donc on voit pas pourquoi ce serait pas noté», et de l'autre, l'absence de note enlève la possibilité de ''sanctionner'' les jeux - ce qui ferait les affaires des éditeurs des mauvais titres.


On peut voir ça autrement; sans aucune note nulle part les lecteurs seraient bien obligés d'accorder plus d'attention aux textes. Un avis négatif le resterait. Et ça éviterait les pubs à coups de "19/20 INCREDIBLE" de sites peu regardants...
Les notes sont une sanction quand le jury est hmmm "impartial" et possède les capacités et  connaissances pour  juger au plus juste. Vu le nombre de jeux qui se tapent de supers notes alors qu'ils oscillent entre le moyen et le bof...

----------


## Scorbut

Comme la fin de la pub du dernier COD avec des sites sortis de nul part  :^_^:

----------


## Bah

Ouais merci pour le lien ragemag, très intéressant. Je suis étonné de lire la remarque d'Ivan sur le prix. Je suppose que lorsqu'on publie un truc on souhaite que ce soit le moins cher possible pour toucher le plus de monde, mais le prix me paraît très avantageux si on considère la qualité du produit q'on reçoit. C'est probablement parce que je suis un vieux con qui bosse, mais c'est vraiment le genre de truc que je serai capable d'acheter plus cher pour m'assurer que ça marche et que les gens sont rémunérés correctement. D'ailleurs, ce serait quoi un prix pas "trop cher" pour un mag qui sort toutes les deux semaines ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

De mémoire les mensuels oscillaient autour de 7€. Mais bon y'avait autant de pages de pubs que de rédactionnel  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> On peut voir ça autrement; sans aucune note nulle part les lecteurs seraient bien obligés d'accorder plus d'attention aux textes. Un avis négatif le resterait. Et ça éviterait les pubs à coups de "19/20 INCREDIBLE" de sites peu regardants...
> Les notes sont une sanction quand le jury est hmmm "impartial" et possède les capacités et  connaissances pour  juger au plus juste. Vu le nombre de jeux qui se tapent de supers notes alors qu'ils oscillent entre le moyen et le bof...


Je comprends bien le point de vue d'Ivan sur les notes en tant que sanction. Après c'est difficile de parler de note impartiale quand on parle d'un avis subjectif... 

Un jeu qui obtient une super note peut être un bon jeu dans un style précis, mais des joueurs peu intéressés par ce style vont le trouver moyen / bof. Ou l'inverse.

Pour CPC particulièrement, je pense pas que les lecteurs survolent le mag en zieutant que la note en bas à droite de chaque page... 

Mais oui, le revers de la médaille c'est que sur d'autres support (mag, sites...) on peut tomber dans le système Metacritic et les notes de complaisance. Mais juste mater la/les note/s sans regarder le texte, ou s'intéresser aux coups de pub de "19/20 INCREDIBLE" qu'on voit sur les boîtes de jeux, c'est comme les stickers "nouveau" et "vu à la TV" qu'on trouve dans les supermarchés, c'est bon pour les veaux. Et tant pis pour eux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Un jeu qui obtient une super note peut être un bon jeu dans un style précis, mais des joueurs peu intéressés par ce style vont le trouver moyen / bof. Ou l'inverse.


Je reviens juste sur ce point: ça me semble évident qu'à la lecture du test le lecteur doit tenir compte de son intérêt pour le genre de jeu. Genre ackboo colle 9/10 ) Europa Universalis 4, c'est sans doute mérité, mais vu mon intérêt pour les jeux de stratégie je sais déjà que je ne vais pas accrocher (ou en tout cas que je n'aurais pas le temps).
Après c'est aussi au lecteur de savoir "choisir" les rédacteurs/mages avec lequel il se sent le plus en phase, et pas aux rédactions de devoir faire en sorte que leurs avis collent pour "satisfaire" tout le monde.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je reviens juste sur ce point: ça me semble évident qu'à la lecture du test le lecteur doit tenir compte de son intérêt pour le genre de jeu. Genre ackboo colle 9/10 ) Europa Universalis 4, c'est sans doute mérité, mais vu mon intérêt pour les jeux de stratégie je sais déjà que je ne vais pas accrocher (ou en tout cas que je n'aurais pas le temps).
> Après c'est aussi au lecteur de savoir "choisir" les rédacteurs/mages avec lequel il se sent le plus en phase, et pas aux rédactions de devoir faire en sorte que leurs avis collent pour "satisfaire" tout le monde.


On est d'accord là-dessus.

C'est ton message précédent qui me donnait l'impression que pour toi une note devait être impartiale pour avoir une valeur de sanction (positive ou négative). Alors que c'est justement sa valeur subjective associée aux arguments du texte qui peuvent donner l'envie de jouer à un titre, ou au contraire d'en décourager l'achat impulsif, ce qui pour les éditeurs sonne comme une sanction. Comme le fait régulièrement CPC en précisant, par exemple, que tel jeu à tel prix, bof donc note 5/10, mais si vous le trouvez à moins de 5€, go go c'est fun.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui je reconnais que "impartial" peut sembler réducteur. Ca sous-entend surtout que l'avis du testeur ne doit pas être influencé par des sources externes (son public, l'éditeur etc) mais qu'il doit quand même être capable de prendre un peu de recul sur le produit. Après une critique ça reste forcément subjectif, donc l'impartialité de l'un ne sera pas celle de l'autre.

----------


## Frypolar

Elles sont où vos questions à la rédac ? (non pas là) Évitez le flood s’il vous plait  :Emo:

----------


## Tiri

> Elles sont où vos questions à la rédac ? (non pas là) Évitez le flood s’il vous plait


J'attends toujours la réponse à la mienne  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Bon. Sur le Numéro du (théoriquement) 2 decembre, on a la guerre en couverture, car deux jeux de Guerre ont été mis en avant.
> 
> Sur le prochain CPC, théoriquement, on va avoir droit à GT6, Forza 5, et Need For Speed Rivals. C'est un spécial Vroom Service ?


Je reviens là dessus : Ca peut permettre de faire un point sur les derniers périphériques (le T500RS, les Fanatecs, les trucs qu'ils ont sortit à l'arrache pour les nouvelles consoles, la place d'un G27 depuis que Fanatec et Thrustmaster on taper dans le haut de gamme ?), ainsi que les vrais simulation (iRacing, 10 Ans plus tard ? Vous l'avez bien testé au début, Assetto Corsa, l'une des simulations les plus interessante du marché, ainsi que rFactor 2, des nouveautés sur pCars, que deviens SimBin depuis Race07 et qu'est-ce qu'ils ont dans la tête avec leurs RaceRoom The Experience et DTM The Experience (40€ pour un jeu qui a 3 voitures et 9 circuits), où est GTR3...)

Y'a quand même énormement de choses a dire sur les simracings d'aujourd'hui. On est en plein dedans. En 2013, on a quand même rFactor 2, Assetto Corsa, Forza, GT6, pCars qui avance, avance... On a eu le mauvais Grid2 Aussi ! Et puis iRacing qui continue son petit bonhomme de chemin depuis plusieurs années, F1 2013, WRC 4, l'arrivée de The Crew par Ubisoft dans quelques mois... 

Bon, après, je suis en plein dedans, ça me plait comme idée, mais y'a peut-être pas de marché dessus... Mais quand je vois le nombre de canards jouant aux jeux de bagnole, je me dis qu'il y a peut-être un aussi grand public dans les jeux de courses que dans les jeux de guerres.

Et puis s'il faut aidé, je pense que ça doit pas être très difficile de monter une petite équipe de Canards et qu'on y aille chacun de son article/comparaison/débat et invitation des copains chez les copains pour tester tel ou tel volant, tel ou tel playseat, un Oculus Rift par-ci, un triple screen par là, etc...

----------


## cooly08

Ça serait un excellent sujet oui !

----------


## keulz

> Question subsidiaire : pourquoi ce trimestriel indique seulement deux mois sur sa couve ?


 Parce que terraboule est trop à la bourre.
Ouioui.



> What ? La rédac' vient encore de changer de bureau ? Faudrait arrêter de se fâcher avec les voisins les gars...


 Ils ont juste changé d'étage.  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Est ce grâce au très chrétien Omar Boulon que CPC a réussi à avoir une pub dans le dernier Spirou ?

----------


## Wobu

> Est ce grâce au très chrétien Omar Boulon que CPC a réussi à avoir une pub dans le dernier Spirou ?
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.n...68148910_o.jpg


Echange de bons procédés sans doute, il y a une pub Spirou dans le dernier cpc.

----------


## kilfou

Quelle réponse triste, tu loupes tout le sel de ma question.  :Emo:

----------


## Wobu

> Quelle réponse triste, tu loupes tout le sel de ma question.


J'avais compris le sous-texte mais comme d'autres personnes ont posé la même question de manière beaucoup plus prosaïque, j'ai choisi d'y répondre au premier degré. 

Pourras-tu me le pardonner un jour ?  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

COPINAGE !!!


Une honte !!!

----------


## darkgrievous

Dans le 285 et le numéro avec steam en couv vous parlez de GreeManGaming et du humble store comme une alternative à Steam.
Mais peut on vraiment parler d'alternative quand ces magasins filent des clé steam ce qui est un avantage indéniable pour la plupart des consommateurs ?

----------


## DeadFish

> Canard PC cité sur Steam pour Shufflepuck Cantina Deluxe.


La consécration.

Vous pouvez couler sereinement désormais.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euhhh ce jeu a été testé par Cpc ? J'ai pas souvenir.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Euhhh ce jeu a été testé par Cpc ? J'ai pas souvenir.


Ils en parlaient sûrement dans le papier sur l'oculus rift, non ?

----------


## NoOneIsInnocent

hugh,

je veux m'abonner à l'excellent magazine hardware c'est ou ?

----------


## darkgrievous

C'est dans la boutique

----------


## NoOneIsInnocent

merci monsieur! réactivité au poil  :;):

----------


## shallmar

je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, ni si ca n'a pas deja ete testé par l'eminente redaction, mais je propose dans un numero futur de faire un test sur les blocs multiprises parafoudre.

soucieux de mon matos, j'ai acheté du belkin, et depuis quelques jours, un ami se moque parce qu'il a garni tout son matos de parafoudre a 7€ les 10 prises, le netto du coin en avait des palettes en super promo.

Rien que la tronche de ses blocs parafoudre, ca fait rire. C'est a peine si l'etiquette derriere est lisible. Il faut que CPC reponde a cette question existentielle, ai je eu raison de mettre un prix, ou c'est juste un gros fusible bien achalandé?


je reve d'un scandale facon alim heden pour ma vengeance perso  ::wub::

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, ni si ca n'a pas deja ete testé par l'eminente redaction, mais je propose dans un numero futur de faire un test sur les blocs multiprises parafoudre.
> 
> soucieux de mon matos, j'ai acheté du belkin, et depuis quelques jours, un ami se moque parce qu'il a garni tout son matos de parafoudre a 7€ les 10 prises, le netto du coin en avait des palettes en super promo.
> 
> Rien que la tronche de ses blocs parafoudre, ca fait rire. C'est a peine si l'etiquette derriere est lisible. Il faut que CPC reponde a cette question existentielle, ai je eu raison de mettre un prix, ou c'est juste un gros fusible bien achalandé?
> 
> 
> je reve d'un scandale facon alim heden pour ma vengeance perso


Déjà testé il me semble, dans un vieux CPC Hardware (au moins 2 ans je pense...)  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

Ya eu un article sur les onduleurs dans le hardware n°3 mais seulement 2 modèles testés

----------


## Silver

> Dans le 285 et le numéro avec steam en couv vous parlez de GreeManGaming et du humble store comme une alternative à Steam.
> Mais peut on vraiment parler d'alternative quand ces magasins filent des clé steam ce qui est un avantage indéniable pour la plupart des consommateurs ?


C'est parce qu'avec les années on s'est mis à associer mentalement la boutique de Steam avec le DRM de Steam (Steamworks), alors que GMG ou le Humble Store sont simplement des boutiques qui vendent des jeux pouvant posséder n'importe quel type de DRM. C'est dans ce sens qu'elles peuvent apparaitre comme de bonnes alternatives, surtout dans les moments où leurs prix battent ceux de la boutique Steam. Et qui plus est quand on connait la plaie d'avoir eu des jeux Games for Windows Live sur Steam qui demand(ai)ent de se connecter à deux services (voire 3 pour GTA 4 !) on est bien content d'avoir des alternatives qui ne nécessitent pas Steam pour lancer un jeu.

D'ailleurs dans leur article ils ont oublié une dernière alternative : acheter le jeu directement sur le site des développeurs comme on peut le faire pour la plupart des indépendants. C'est ce que j'ai fait pour un bon nombre de titres comme Mount & Blade, Hotline Miami, Don't Starve ou Starbound par exemple, même si la beta de ce dernier se passe sur Steam...

----------


## Ramis

Hello  :;): 
Est il possible d'offrir en cadeau à un ami un abonnement d'un an à la version numérique "Canard Jeux Vidéo". Je ne trouve cette possibilité nulle part.

----------


## darkgrievous

> C'est parce qu'avec les années on s'est mis à associer mentalement la boutique de Steam avec le DRM de Steam (Steamworks), alors que GMG ou le Humble Store sont simplement des boutiques qui vendent des jeux pouvant posséder n'importe quel type de DRM. C'est dans ce sens qu'elles peuvent apparaitre comme de bonnes alternatives, surtout dans les moments où leurs prix battent ceux de la boutique Steam.


 Certes mais à part les indés la majorité des jeux necessitent Steam, du coup si greenmangaming peu faire la guerre des prix, Steam n'est pas forcement perdant puisque les clients seront forcés d'aller vers eux.

----------


## Morning

Le sujet me fait bondir de bon matin, je ne sais pas si vous en avez déjà débattu quelque part sur le forum, si oui pardonnez moi.

Que pense la rédaction de l'intrusion des micro transactions "optionnelles" dans les jeux à 60 boules "non-optionnelles" de la "next" génération de consoles ? 

Un site de jeux vidéo Français assez connu (je ne citerai pas son nom mais c'est un Blog ou on parle de Game) place les micros transactions dans les "points forts" de Grand Tourismo 6 et ce au lieu de tirer la sonnette d'alarme. Je trouve que c'est un réel danger pour le jeu vidéo en général et à fortiori pour les joueurs, ça me semble évident même...

Alors suis-je un vieux con de joueur PC rétrograde tourné vers le passé ? Rassurez-moi svp...  ::(:

----------


## Xekun

Renseigne-toi un peu sur ce fameux blog, et tu verras qu'ils n'ont pas grand-chose de professionnel. Bien au contraire. (Si vraiment tu veux rire, il y a 500 pages sur eux dans le forum de GameKult).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Que pense la rédaction de l'intrusion des micro transactions "optionnelles" dans les jeux à 60 boules "non-optionnelles" de la "next" génération de consoles ? 
> 
> Un site de jeux vidéo Français assez connu (je ne citerai pas son nom mais c'est un Blog ou on parle de Game) place les micros transactions dans les "points forts" de Grand Tourismo 6 et ce au lieu de tirer la sonnette d'alarme. Je trouve que c'est un réel danger pour le jeu vidéo en général et à fortiori pour les joueurs, ça me semble évident même...


Tain je vois pas comment on peut mettre des micro-transactions en "point fort". A la limite ne pas en tenir compte ni les mettre en point faible, mais "fort"...

_+Génial on peut payer des trucs en plus_

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bonjour,

Vous pourriez me filer le nom du soft dont vous parliez dans la rubrique freeware qui permet d'automatiser des traitements de fichiers ou de répertoire? J'ai du me servir du CPC en question pour caler un colis, je ne le retrouve pas... Je n'ai pas le numéro du CPC par contre, mais c'était dans les 5 derniers. Je crois.

----------


## moot

Dieu sait que je porte pas la bande à JC dans mon coeur, mais en l'occurrence ce qu'il(s) aime(nt) c'est  


> • Le rôle optionnel des micro transactions.


Je suppose que ça doit être une comparaison à la concurrence ?

----------


## Alab

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous pourriez me filer le nom du soft dont vous parliez dans la rubrique freeware qui permet d'automatiser des traitements de fichiers ou de répertoire? J'ai du me servir du CPC en question pour caler un colis, je ne le retrouve pas... Je n'ai pas le numéro du CPC par contre, mais c'était dans les 5 derniers. Je crois.


Ça doit être Droplt, enfin d'après ta description j'ai retrouvé ça dans le numéro 285.  :;):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Ça doit être Droplt, enfin d'après ta description j'ai retrouvé ça dans le numéro 285.



Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii c'est ça merci bisous paix et amour sur ta planête

----------


## O.Boulon

On ne comprend même pas comment on peut exiger d'un gars qui a payé 70€ pour un jeu qu'il relâche 2, 10 ou 30€ de micro-transactions pour avoir ce qu'il veut.

----------


## dutilleul

On paye une voiture 20.000€, et pourtant on doit continuer à payer l'essence qu'on met dedans.

C'est bien, les micro-transactions, ça permet d'avoir fini le jeu plus vite quand on n'est pas radin.

----------


## znokiss

Oui, d'ailleurs, vivement le pack "sauvegarde 100%" à 10€, histoire qu'on n'ai même plus à se faire chier pour les finir. Parce que ça devient relou, à la longue.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Oui, d'ailleurs, vivement le pack "sauvegarde 100%" à 10€, histoire qu'on n'ai même plus à se faire chier pour les finir. Parce que ça devient relou, à la longue.


 Ou la version collector qui se lance, débloque les succès, en parle à trois potes et se désinstalle dans la foulée.

----------


## kenshironeo

En même temps à l'époque des débuts de Starcraft 2 il y avait des gens prêts à payer pour obtenir des sauvegardes du jeu fini en brutal et avoir l'avatar kerrigan.


On peut essayer d'être optimiste et se dire que si le 6 fait 5 fois moins fort que son prédécesseur les joueurs ont sanctionné.

----------


## Nirm

> C'est bien, les micro-transactions, ça permet d'avoir fini le jeu plus vite quand on n'est pas radin.


 Ou juste la scène finale à 400€ comme ça on perd pas de temps non plus.
Sinon, tu as d'autres exemples de comparaison aussi pourris? :smile:
Je t'aide:
un jeu de carte. 5€ pour 20 cartes mais 32€ pour avoir les As les Rois et les Dames  :Bave: 
Allez, à toi, je suis sûr que tu peux trouver mieux.  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Cela existe dans une certaine mesure pour les jeux de carte type Magic l'Assemblée ou les cartes les plus puissantes se vendent à prix d'or(pour mieux se faire gicler dans une banlist ensuite)

----------


## dutilleul

Par exemple tu payes 15€ pour entrer dans une boite de nuit, mais en donnant 50€ de plus, tu peux directement monter à l'étage avec la serveuse, sans perdre ton temps à faire le paon sur la piste de danse.
Je suis certain qu'il y a moyen de se faire du blé avec ce concept.

----------


## Nirm

> Par exemple tu payes 15€ pour entrer dans une boite de nuit, mais en donnant 50€ de plus, tu peux directement monter à l'étage avec la serveuse, sans perdre ton temps à faire le paon sur la piste de danse.
> Je suis certain qu'il y a moyen de se faire du blé avec ce concept.


 Faire du blé je n'en doute pas.
Mais payer plus pour avoir un truc que tu as déjà acheté pour t'amuser, je vois pas.
@Kenshi: dans mon exemple, si tu ne paies pas le jeu n'est pas possible/n'est pas le même.
Déjà que les jeux sont chers, ils se tirent une balle dans la manette le pied.

----------


## azruqh

Suite à son excellent dossier sur les youtubeurs dans le numéro 278 et à la décision du jour de YouTube de ne plus rémunérer les vidéastes mais les éditeurs de jeu, notre bon Ivan compte-t-il proposer une suite, avec batterie de chiffres, entretiens (TheFantasio974, Marc Valentin de Wizdéo) et un éclairage sur les enjeux (la décision est rendue publique quelques jours après la commercialisation des nouvelles consoles et de leur fonctionnalité de steaming) ? Je ne quitte pas...

----------


## Euklif

J'ai finalement pris votre mag des dix ans et j'ai vu l'influence néfaste des parachutistes sur vos ventes. 
Puis je me suis souvenu d'un Madworld qui vous avez fait flippé parce qu'il y avait peu de volumes fait en kiosque parce que y avait pas assez de place dans le cerveau de certains pour accepter que vous parliez de console... Mais les abos, eux, avaient connu une jolie ascension.
Donc du coup question : les couv' sont vraiment responsable de vente aussi variable ou c'est des cas plutôt isolés difficilement compréhensible?

----------


## keulz

> la décision du jour de YouTube de ne plus rémunérer les vidéastes mais les éditeurs de jeu


 Wait what ???

----------


## Blackogg

> J'ai finalement pris votre mag des dix ans et j'ai vu l'influence néfaste des parachutistes sur vos ventes. 
> Puis je me suis souvenu d'un Madworld qui vous avez fait flippé parce qu'il y avait peu de volumes fait en kiosque parce que y avait pas assez de place dans le cerveau de certains pour accepter que vous parliez de console... Mais les abos, eux, avaient connu une jolie ascension.
> Donc du coup question : les couv' sont vraiment responsable de vente aussi variable ou c'est des cas plutôt isolés difficilement compréhensible?


 T'as la réponse dans le numéro suivant (les couv's de Boulon  :Bave: ) !

----------


## Shapa

> Wait what ???


Ouais, j'ai vu ça aussi. Je suis curieux de voir comment tout ceci va évoluer. Je ne suis pas beaucoup de youtubeurs, pour ainsi dire seulement TotalBiscuit et un ou deux joueurs de Dota mais ça risque de changer pas mal dans le futur proche.

EDIT: Ivan a tweeté un article sur Gamekulte qui parle de ça, pas mal l'article de GK, comme d'hab  :;): 

J'ai pas le lien, Tweeter étant bloqué et je ne poste pas depuis mon téléphone.

----------


## Eprefall

Probablement celui-là : http://www.gamekult.com/actu/jeu-vid...r-A124243.html

----------


## Euklif

> T'as la réponse dans le numéro suivant (les couv's de Boulon ) !


Au temps pour moi... Mon fournisseur est un peu à la bourre  ::P: .

----------


## Shapa

> Probablement celui-là : http://www.gamekult.com/actu/jeu-vid...r-A124243.html


Yep. Merci.

----------


## azruqh

> EDIT: Ivan a tweeté un article sur Gamekulte qui parle de ça, pas mal l'article de GK, comme d'hab





> Probablement celui-là : http://www.gamekult.com/actu/jeu-vid...r-A124243.html


Merci les gars.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut,

Quel été ce jeu previewé par Boulon qui se voulait être "Dark Souls pour les nuls", dans le numéro consacré à un salon (Gamescon je crois) ?

J'ai testé le topic des questions du forum général, sans succès  ::): .

----------


## Chan

Deep Down.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait ça viens de me revenir : *Lord of the Fallen.
*
Mais merci quand même  ::): .

----------


## kenshironeo

Un article est-il prévu prochainement sur Bound by Flame?

----------


## Flad

Je me permets de quoter cette question : 



> Bonjour
> 
> Avec la hausse de la TVA au 1er janvier, le prix du mag va-t-il augmenter (et donc celui des abonnements) ?
> 
> Merci et longue vie à CPC.

----------


## Yshuya

Je me permets de quoter la réponse




> Carnard PC étant une publication, c'est le taux de 2,1% qui est appliqué et celui-ci reste inchangé au 1er janvier 2014

----------


## Flad

Merci  ::):

----------


## Drlecteur

Je suis pas convaincu de la réponse: les frais de la redac et ceux de fabrication ne vont-ils pas augmenter eux, même si le prix du mag papier ne bouge pas ? Il faudra sans doute répercuter cette hausse, non ?

----------


## Olcadan

Sur chaque vente de magazine, CPC collecte 2,1% de TVA (pour l'Etat), mais le mag déduit la TVA présente sur tous ses achats (frais d'impression, frais généraux...) avant de la reverser à l'Etat. Donc au final ce qui va augmenter très légèrement pour CPC, c'est la TVA qui sera déduite et non le montant des frais (hors taxe).

----------


## Graouu

Salut. Dites, y a moyen d'offrir des abonnements un jour ? Ce serait une bonne idée je pense. Merci.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nous en offrons quasiment dans les concours que les Géants Verts organisent.

D'ailleurs je profite pour dire qu'un concours devrait tomber avant la fin de l'année. Mais un truc épic.

Nous avons mis les petits plats dans les grands.

----------


## Graouu

Ah merci, mais non, je pensais entre particulier mm voyez ? Possibilité d'acheter des abonnements pour les amis tout çà qu'on peut envoyer par mail. Clique je me réabonne et clique tiens j'offre un abo de 3 numéros à un poto ou à des canards généreux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ok.

----------


## Drlecteur

> Sur chaque vente de magazine, CPC collecte 2,1% de TVA (pour l'Etat), mais le mag déduit la TVA présente sur tous ses achats (frais d'impression, frais généraux...) avant de la reverser à l'Etat. Donc au final ce qui va augmenter très légèrement pour CPC, c'est la TVA qui sera déduite et non le montant des frais (hors taxe).


C'est bien foutu quand même. Merci de la précision =)

----------


## Zaltman

Des traductions françaises pour Wastland2 et Torment sont elles prévues?

Je suis méfiant envers les RPG à _skill check_, car trop souvent _skill check = grind check_, pas de traces de cet écueil pour le moment?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Des traductions françaises pour Wastland2 et Torment sont elles prévues?
> 
> Je suis méfiant envers les RPG à _skill check_, car trop souvent _skill check = grind check_, pas de traces de cet écueil pour le moment?


Oui pour les traductions mais par expérience (pour le moment) sans doute pas dès la sortie du jeu. 
Il y a toujours un petit délai de retard sur les trad de jeu kickstarter.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Oui pour les traductions mais par expérience (pour le moment) sans doute pas dès la sortie du jeu. 
> .


A voir, mais j'espère que ce ne sera pas le cas. Ce sont quand même des studios (Inxile ou Obsidian) qui ont un pied dans le taffe depuis un certain temps, et un budget relativement conséquent (contrairement à d'autres KS comme Shadowrun). Normalement ils sont plus aptes à fournir les trad' dès la sortie.

---------- Post added at 08h41 ---------- Previous post was at 08h41 ----------




> Je suis méfiant envers les RPG à _skill check_, car trop souvent _skill check = grind check_, pas de traces de cet écueil pour le moment?


Qu'est ce que tu sous-entends par grind check ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'y pense, vous n'avez pas testé le remake de Chaos Engine, j'avais adoré sur amiga500 à l'époque.
Vous n'avez pas eu le temps, ou bien il est tout pourri ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Au pire il y a des équipes de traduction très solides passionnées des RPG old school, donc si le prochain torment est un bon jeu il n'ya pas trop à s'inquiéter à ce niveau.


D'ailleurs en restant dans ce domaine, avez-vous eu l'occasion d'essayer le GEMRB, version moddée et opensource de l'Infinity Engine?


Apparemment Gemrb améliore de nombreux aspects du moteur et permettra théoriquement de créer un jeu de rôle dans son intégralité, cela pourrait être intéressant d'y consacrer un article.

----------


## Genchou

> Qu'est ce que tu sous-entends par grind check ?


Qu'il faudrait grinder/farmer pour faire pexer ses persos et ainsi passer le "skillcheck". En gros, un système chiant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais sauf que tu peux pas quitter une conversation et revenir.
Et puis, les problèmes de grind, c'est le plus souvent un problème de joueur plus qu'un problème de jeu.
Si tu peux pas t'empêcher de tout optimiser et de tirer parti du système, c'est sûr que ça te gâche l'expérience d'un RPG orienté roleplay...
"Oh purée, le jeu est pourri si on active les cheatcodes", quoi...

----------


## kenshironeo

Le problème c'est que tu ne grind pas forcément pour cheat mais pour  ouvrir certaines options dans des quêtes.


Cas typique: je veux corriger la trajectoire d'une fusée mais mon score en science n'est pas assez élevé, donc je dois pexxer pour investir des points en informatique. Je veux soigner une vache mais je vais devoir monter mon score en médecine. Je veux régler dans le calme un conflit entre deux schyzophrènes se prenant pour des héros, il me faut plus de diplomatie.


On a fréquemment ce genre de situation dans New Vegas, si tu veux jouer ton perso en ayant accès au plus de choix possibles le pexx est quasi-indispensable.


Si on optimise un personnage ce n'est pas forcément pour la puissance, mais aussi pour suivre un alignement, une conduite(un personnage loyal bon idéaliste devra être assez multi-tâches s'il veut rendre heureux le plus de gens possibles)

----------


## Zaltman

> Ouais sauf que tu peux pas quitter une conversation et revenir.
> Et puis, les problèmes de grind, c'est le plus souvent un problème de joueur plus qu'un problème de jeu.
> Si tu peux pas t'empêcher de tout optimiser et de tirer parti du système, c'est sûr que ça te gâche l'expérience d'un RPG orienté roleplay...
> "Oh purée, le jeu est pourri si on active les cheatcodes", quoi...


Oui, typiquement vrai sur un elder scroll.
Par contre, une difficultée mal dosé vers le haut incite souvent au grind idiot, et là c'est un problème du jeu.
Seule la durée limité de la quête principale équilibrait le truc dans les vieux fallout, avec comme dégât collatéral de rendre les persos aux stats équilibrées presque injouables. C'est un truc généralement mal géré dans les jeux de rôles européens, d'où mon intérêt sur ce point de détail.

---------- Post added at 22h02 ---------- Previous post was at 21h56 ----------




> On a fréquemment ce genre de situation dans New Vegas, si tu veux jouer ton perso en ayant accès au plus de choix possibles le pexx est quasi-indispensable.


Bien vu Kenshironeo, c'est ce qui m'a le plus déçu dans new vegas.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Le problème c'est que tu ne grind pas forcément pour cheat mais pour  ouvrir certaines options dans des quêtes.
> 
> 
> Cas typique: je veux corriger la trajectoire d'une fusée mais mon score en science n'est pas assez élevé, donc je dois pexxer pour investir des points en informatique. Je veux soigner une vache mais je vais devoir monter mon score en médecine. Je veux régler dans le calme un conflit entre deux schyzophrènes se prenant pour des héros, il me faut plus de diplomatie.
> 
> 
> On a fréquemment ce genre de situation dans New Vegas, si tu veux jouer ton perso en ayant accès au plus de choix possibles le pexx est quasi-indispensable.
> 
> 
> Si on optimise un personnage ce n'est pas forcément pour la puissance, mais aussi pour suivre un alignement, une conduite(un personnage loyal bon idéaliste devra être assez multi-tâches s'il veut rendre heureux le plus de gens possibles)


C'est ce qui s'appelle "créer un personnage (et accessoirement lui donné une personnalité)" Tu ne peux pas être bon partout et tu dois essayé de faire autrement quand tu n'as pas le 90 en science que tu n'as pas investie pour résoudre une quete et non pas ouvrir une console pour s'ajouter les point et rouler sur tout.

Tu n'as vraiment pas compris .

----------


## Zaltman

Kenshironeo décris bien se que ressent le gars préférant les JDR plus dirigistes jouant à un fallout par curiosité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Kenshironeo décris bien se que ressent le gars préférant les JDR plus dirigistes jouant à un fallout par curiosité.


Il décrit surtout ce que ressent l'être humain moyen: pas de frustration/déception, faut que tout tombes tout cuit dans le bec sans efforts, la satisfaction doit être immédiate et ne pas se "gagner" d'une manière ou d'une autre.

----------


## kenshironeo

Planescape Torment propose un système ou une seule statistique, la sagesse, débloque à elle seule la quasi-totalité des options proposées en jeu.
Cela n'enlève rien aux autres aspects du jeu et ça permet de profiter de multiples options dans l'orientation de l'histoire.
Ianou, le souci c'est pas de vouloir être bon en tout, mais par rapport à ton personnage, si par exemple tu veux qu'il parvienne à aider tout le monde, tu n'as pas forcément d'alternatives viables.


La seule façon d'arriver à une certaine conclusion dans certaines quêtes c'est de passer un skill check.
Un RPG demande un gros investissement en temps et si tu veux aboutir à tous les chemins que tu souhaites pour avoir une certaine conclusion pour chaque quête, tu es obligé de planifier et d'optimiser en amont, en consultant des guides pour te prémunir des issues imprévisibles que comportent certaines quêtes, des éventuels bugs inhérents aux rpg riches,etc.
Et ça dénote pas forcément une approche casual, juste que tu t'impliques tellement dans le personnage ou dans l'histoire que tu veux en contrôler le cours autant que possible.
Il m'est souvent arrivé, en refaisant une partie de Fallout, de dire, je veux aider tout le monde, donc idéalement il faut que je commence à aller à tel endroit pour débloquer un compagnon qui m'aidera à farmer de l'xp, laquelle me permettra de passer telle et telle quête comme je le souhaite, ensuite passé tel level j'aurais maxxé mes scores dans les stats annexes(diplo,science,etc) et pourrai mettre le reste des mes points dans les armes, ainsi je pourrai rendre le plus de personnages possible heureux.
Ya tellement de temps à investir dans un RPG, que si tu veux avoir tout ce que tu veux dans une seule partie, faut optimiser.
Cacao: Est-ce que tu penses être au-dessus de l'être humain moyen?

Certains jouent à un rpg pour le plaisir de l'imprévu, d'autres l'appréhendent comme des démiurges soucieux de tout prévoir pour l'histoire qu'ils construisent.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Cacao: Est-ce que tu penses être au-dessus de l'être humain moyen?


Evidemment  :Cigare: 

Bon ok on va en rester à "joueur moyen" alors.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> bla bla


Donc tu veux jouer un demi-dieu (tu peux peut-être même enlever le demi), et jouer un type sans faille. Abandonne les jeux de rôle, ça n'est pas fait pour toi.

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est la que j'apprécie Witcher 2 ou quand tu penses avoir fait les bon choix tu te retrouves à la fin du jeu avec un gros tas d'ennui.

----------


## Frypolar

Elles sont où vos questions à la rédac ?

----------


## Euklif

Kenshi est passé... Autant attendre un miracle.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Je viens de recevoir le n°288 et bien évidemment je me suis précipité vers les pages qui racontent l'aventure Canard PC.

Et je suis quand même étonné de voir l'importance des couvertures dans les chiffres de vente ! C'est fou quand même qu'elles influencent tant que ça. On a vraiment l'impression qu'une couverture qui n'est pas réussie flingue à elle toute seule les chiffres de vente.
Mais du coup, vous ne parlez jamais de la proportion entre les ventes abonnées et les ventes en kiosque.

D'où ma question : lorsqu'un numéro se vend super bien, quelle est la proportion entre le nombre de ventes en kiosque et le nombre de ventes aux abonnées ? Et même question lorsqu'un numéro se vend super mal ?

Corollaire : les ventes abonnées suffisent-elles à vous assurer la rentabilité d'un numéro, ou faut-il quand même, malgré tout, un certain nombre de vente en kiosque en plus pour que le numéro, soit "à l'équilibre" ?

PS : je suis désolé par avance d'avoir posé une question pile dans le sujet du fil. Ça ne se reproduira plus et dans mes prochaisn messages j'essayerais moi aussi d'évoquer Kenshinoreonnskihiro... truc.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je viens de recevoir le n°288 et bien évidemment je me suis précipité vers les pages qui racontent l'aventure Canard PC.
> 
> Et je suis quand même étonné de voir l'importance des couvertures dans les chiffres de vente ! C'est fou quand même qu'elles influencent tant que ça. On a vraiment l'impression qu'une couverture qui n'est pas réussie flingue à elle toute seule les chiffres de vente.
> Mais du coup, vous ne parlez jamais de la proportion entre les ventes abonnées et les ventes en kiosque.
> 
> D'où ma question : lorsqu'un numéro se vend super bien, *quelle est la proportion entre le nombre de ventes en kiosque et le nombre de ventes aux abonnées* ? Et même question lorsqu'un numéro se vend super mal ?
> 
> Corollaire : les ventes abonnées suffisent-elles à vous assurer la rentabilité d'un numéro, ou faut-il quand même, malgré tout, un certain nombre de vente en kiosque en plus pour que le numéro, soit "à l'équilibre" ?
> 
> PS : je suis désolé par avance d'avoir posé une question pile dans le sujet du fil. Ça ne se reproduira plus et dans mes prochaisn messages j'essayerais moi aussi d'évoquer Kenshinoreonnskihiro... truc.


Ben de base si t'es abonné, le journal que la couverture soit bien ou pas tu le reçois.Donc a part le chiffre qui fluctue au niveau vente en kiosque, ça bouge pas chez les abonnés.
Et si par contre un abonné ne se réabonne pas, on peux penser que c'est pas à cause de la couverture mais plutôt du contenu, vu que quoi qu'il arrive il à le journal (enfin normalement).

Enfin de ce qu'avait dit Ivan ou Boulon (je ne sais plus si quelqu'un retrouve qu'il le quote) Avoir un max d'abonné c'est bien car ça permet de voir à long terme au niveau rentrée d'argent. Mais avoir de la vente en kiosque, ça permet aussi de continuer à se faire connaitre. Et le tarif n'étant pas le même non plus (tu as toujours une réduction sympathique en abonné) une bonne vente en kiosque ça fait aussi du bien et ça rassure sur le journal (grosse vente donc contenu/couverture qui a plus, petite vente donc on a raté un truc).

----------


## darkgrievous

Si je m'abonne à CPChardware maintenant, vu que la rédac est partis griller ses thunes à Hawai pendant le fêtes et ne revient que le 1er janvier, l'abo commencera au numéro de janvier/février ou celui de mars/avril ?

----------


## Nirm

> Si je m'abonne à CPChardware maintenant, vu que la rédac est partis griller ses thunes à Hawai pendant le fêtes et ne revient que le 1er janvier, l'abo commencera au numéro de janvier/février ou celui de mars/avril ?


 Il faut 15jours il me semble.
Comme le CPC HW n°19 est sorti (ou presque, lundi) tu ne l'auras pas je crois.
Donc celui d'Avril/Mai je pense (c'est un trimestriel).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non tu n'auras pas celui de décembre/janvier/février qui viens de sortir tu auras celui de Mars/avril/mai qui sort fin mars.

Flute : grillé

----------


## darkgrievous

Ok, merci  :;): 

Je vais donc aller offrir mes deniers à Relay une dernière fois.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Ben de base si t'es abonné, le journal que la couverture soit bien ou pas tu le reçois.Donc a part le chiffre qui fluctue au niveau vente en kiosque, ça bouge pas chez les abonnés.
> Et si par contre un abonné ne se réabonne pas, on peux penser que c'est pas à cause de la couverture mais plutôt du contenu, vu que quoi qu'il arrive il à le journal (enfin normalement).


Oui bien entendu : quand ils parlent de ventes extraordinaires grâce à la couverture, ou au contraire de ventes catastrophiques toujours à cause d'une couverture, ils ne parlent donc QUE des ventes en kiosques (puisque, comme tu le dis, les abonnés s'en foutent, de la couverture).

Mais c'est bien pour ça que je posais la question : combien faut-il, grosso-modo, de ventes en kiosques pour que le magazine soit rentable, en incluant donc les numéros vendus aux abonnés (et effectivement vendus en général moins cher du fait des ristournes).

Si par exemple, ils savent que les ventes abonnés rapportent 500€ par numéro et qu'il faut arriver à 180 000€ pour que le numéro soit rentable, il faut donc faire pour 179 500 € de vente en kiosque minimum. D'où besoin d'une couverture géniale qui va booster les ventes.

Ou au contraire : si les ventes abonnés rapportent 1 milliard d'euros par numéro et qu'il faut arriver à 180 000€ pour que le numéro soit rentable, ils n'ont alors pas besoin de vente en kiosque pour être rentable et donc ils peuvent prendre des risques sur la couverture.

C'est pour savoir dans quel cas entre ces deux extrêmes Canard PC se trouve que je posais la question, pour comprendre un peu mieux l'importance, ou non, d'une couverture réussie.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Ce qui est tragique surtout dans ce qui est sous-entendu par "L'Histoire de CPC", c'est qu'une grande partie du lectorat est complétement golmon (et versatile) basant son acte d'achat sur la présence d'un dragon ou d'un bad-ass quelconque en couverture plutôt que sur les titres ou un feuilletage rapide du mag'. Maintenant qu'il y a quasi plus de concurrence en kiosque, c'est peut-être moins vrai.
Pire, il est clairement dit qu'une couverture un peu provoc' (comme celle de deux mecs se faisant des câlins) ruinent les ventes !

En fait, les couvertures que je préfère et qui ont été le plus salué sur le forum sont celles que Boulon pointe comme ayant réalisées les moins bons scores. 
Cela dit, c'est contradictoire avec la soit-disant grande époque des couv' de "Jah" (Joystick était archi-leader , non ?) et avec les ventes de CPCHW malgré ses couvertures pour le moins spéciales.

...

Bref, vous allez publier les résultats de la dernière enquête ? Le lectorat ne doit pas correspondre à l'image que je m'en fais et il évolue visiblement beaucoup ces derniers temps.

_PS : Ah oui, je sais bien qu'il n'y a pas de "pouf quelconque" en couv' de CPC. Bisous._

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> c'est qu'une grande partie du lectorat est complétement golmon (et versatile) basant son acte d'achat sur la présence d'un dragon ou d'un bad-ass quelconque en couverture plutôt que sur les titres ou un feuilletage rapide du mag'.


Félicitations, tu viens de découvrir une des règles du marketing: trouver un visuel accrocheur pour le public. 
Et  à l'épuqe des couv' "casse gueule" y'avait encore des magazines en face. Aujourd'hui ils sont quasiment seuls sur le marché donc ils peuvent se permettre de casser les codes.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Félicitations, tu viens de découvrir une des règles du marketing: trouver un visuel accrocheur pour le public. 
> Et  à l'épuqe des couv' "casse gueule" y'avait encore des magazines en face. Aujourd'hui ils sont quasiment seuls sur le marché donc ils peuvent se permettre de casser les codes.


Tu sais le marketing...  ::rolleyes::  C'est sur que chez CPC, ils connaissent bien et cela leur a réussi...  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes:: 

Je vais reformuler plus simplement : je pensais qu'une grande majorité du lectorat était assez fidèle en raison de la ligne éditoriale du magazine. Je m'étonnais de sa versalité ( instable, qui change facilement d'opinion). Avec une base de lecteurs fidèles, l'impact des couv' est à priori moindre, tout comme avec les abonnements.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah le but n'est pas d'attirer les "habitués", qui eux prennent le mag' pour ce qu'il est et pas pour sa couv', mais d'autres personnes, justement. Puis dans le lot t'en a qui n'achète pas Cpc systématiquement, tout dépend des articles/dossiers.
Même ici sur ce forum t'en trouveras qui ne lisent pas du tout le mag' ou alors un numéro par an...

----------


## Anonyme866

Et puis, en fonction de la couverture, le mag peut être plus ou moins mis en avant en rayon ou en vitrine par le kiosquier. S'il estime que ça fait tâche, il le met derrière.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Oui, mais ce sur quoi FMP-thE_mAd a tiqué, c'est l'évocation de ventes "catastrophiques" en raison de couv' trop radicales. Ce qui laisse entendre qu'un gros volume des ventes repose sur des lecteurs occasionnels.
Je pensais simplement le contraire.

----------


## darkgrievous

Je dois avouer avoir été également surpris qu'il ait fallut autant de temps à cpc pour se stabiliser et que malgré tout ,une couv un peu différente fait fuir le lectorat.
Apres ca peut aussi venir des gens qui découvrent le mag pour combler la perte d'un autre (joystick/...) et qui finalement en s'y retrouve pas

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> Après, ça peut aussi venir des gens qui découvrent le mag pour combler la perte d'un autre ([Censuré, car je ne parle pas de ce journal]) et qui finalement en s'y retrouve pas.


C'est vrai qu'en étant habitué à manger du fastfood depuis l'enfance, la gastronomie dérange...

----------


## kenshironeo

Hola. Pas mal des magazines qui ont disparues, tout en étant ce qu'ils étaient, remplissaient leur fonction, qui n'était pas de faire réfléchir mais de valider ou d'invalider des envies d'achats.


Ce n'était donc pas de la lecture fast-food, mais de la lecture visant à minimiser les risques de déception. A l'époque pas d'Internet  pour savoir si le jeu était bon, les émissions de jeu vidéo n'ont jamais vraiment aidé(et encore moins à l'époque , elles ne guidaient pas le joueur dans ses achats).


La plupart du temps y avait un disque de démo, qui justifiait à lui seul l'achat du mag car ça donnait accès à pas mal de jeux du moment .


Pour ma part je ne prenais que Playstation Magazine, et surtout avant les fêtes, histoire de voir les derniers jeux: ah tiens ce soul reaver est joli, ce silent hill semble prometteur et sera un super jeu pour l'année prochaine, tiens ils ont  fait un numéro spécial qui rassemble les meilleurs jeux PSX.
Ces magazines ont disparu car maintenant y a l'équivalent en gratuit, tu es fixé sur un jeu en quelques clics(page d'accueil test nom du jeu, synthèse du test, note finale).
Si t'as un doute tu compares avec d'autres gros sites et c'est bon.
Mais encore une fois ces magazines n'étaient pas du fast-food, ils étaient utiles pour pas gaspiller son argent.


Canard PC est là pour des raisons différentes,  ne joue pas dans les mêmes tableaux et survit grâce à ce qui le rend unique.
Mais c'est une exception, la fonction première d'un mag de jeu vidéo(ou de ceux qui restent) c'est de la prescription d'achat et ça n'a rien de fast-food.
Je pense que si j'avais dix ou quinze ans de moins j'aurais été déçu par CPC, car en manque de sensationnel et de prescription d'achat, et les gens qui sont déçus le sont peut-être parce qu'ils pensaient trouver de la prescription d'achat pure et dure?


Enfin pour la couverture, on peut aussi penser que des gens n'achètent pas s'il y a une couverture choquante pour éviter des réactions désagréables de leur entourage.

----------


## Crealkiller

> Enfin pour la couverture, on peut aussi penser que des gens n'achètent pas s'il y a une couverture choquante pour éviter des réactions désagréables de leur entourage.


Halala, la belle époque de l'envoie sous plis discret pour les abonnés !  :Cigare:

----------


## kenshironeo

Bonjour, j'ai reçu une liseuse kindler en cadeau de Noel, et je voudrais savoir si parmi toutes vos applications dématérialisées il ya quelque chose de compatible avec les liseuses.


Est-il envisageable de proposer canard pc sur la boutique d'amazon(ce qui serait confortable et simple)

----------


## SilverPig

Bonjour, j'ai eu une poêle en cadeau de Noel, et je voudrais savoir si au lieu de parler jeux vidéo  vous pourriez causer de recettes de cuisine.

Est-il envisageable de proposer canard pc sur la boutique de Cyril Lignac(ce qui serait confortable et simple)



 ::P: h34r: zoyeuses fêtes quand même

----------


## Mastaba

Il y a déjà des recettes dans CPC, mais en effet pourquoi pas faire un livre de cuisine avec que des recettes made in coincoin.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non mais c'est une vraie question, les liseuses c'est l'avenir, et comme cpc propose du contenu sur apple, pourquoi pas via amazon?

----------


## Mastaba

Parce que les liseuses, c'est fait pour simuler les livres avec du papier en noir et blanc de nos ancêtres et que CPC ils sont plutôt à faire des gifs animées dans leur journal.
le FUTUR!

Et que après être passé par Apple, ils ont peut être besoin d'un peu de temps avant de s'attaquer à un autre Empire du Mal.

----------


## chtiungdor

Je pensais que c'était le topic des questions, je me suis trompé d'endroit je pense sinon j'aurai demandé pourquoi avoir divisé l'histoire de CPC dans trois numéros différents ? Juste parce que c'était long ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah ouais, tout dans un seul numéro ça aurait été long quand même, sans parler du temps à passer sur la recherche et la rédaction des anecdotes.


Bon après le run chez Inxile pour pécho des infos sur W2 et Numenera, à quand une ballade chez Obisidian pour Project Eternity ? Au pire si Chris fait sa sucrée je connais un bon serrurier nyctalope.

----------


## SuperLowl

> les liseuses c'est l'avenir


Selon qui ?

----------


## Frypolar

On s'en bat les couilles, c'est pas le sujet du topic. Et joyeux Noël.

----------


## TiNitro

Hmm, sauf que Kenshi a posé une vraie question sur le bon topic et qu'on dirait que plus personne ne cherche à savoir si elle a du sens. On bash d'abord et on passe à autre chose.
Donc, moi je m'en moque, je n'ai pas de liseuse, mais je trouve qu'on pourrait rebrancher son cerveau et lui répondre.
Joyeux Noël aussi.

----------


## Tiri

Ouep, pas mieux. Pour une fois qu'il pose une véritable question utile, on peut y répondre.

----------


## Frypolar

> Hmm, sauf que Kenshi a posé une vraie question sur le bon topic et qu'on dirait que plus personne ne cherche à savoir si elle a du sens. On bash d'abord et on passe à autre chose.
> Donc, moi je m'en moque, je n'ai pas de liseuse, mais je trouve qu'on pourrait rebrancher son cerveau et lui répondre.
> Joyeux Noël aussi.


 On bash que dalle, c'est le topic des questions à la rédac, donc on leur pose des questions, ils répondent ou pas et c'est tout. On ne commente pas, on ne raconte pas sa vie, on ne flood pas. Il y a des milliers de topic sur le forum mais un seul où la rédac répond donc on ne le souille pas. 

Bisous.

----------


## Koma

C'est sérieux le dico du JV en publi séparée ? 

Je viens seulement de tomber sur le bon de réservation (désolé, je lis chaque CPC à fond avant de passer au suivant), on peut encore l'envoyer ? (Le chèque direct s'il faut, shut up and take my money).

Vous acceptez une photocopie dégueulasse pour pas que je mutile la superbe timeline de votre magazine que j'ai pas fini de lire ?

---------- Post added at 12h46 ---------- Previous post was at 12h44 ----------




> Hmm, sauf que Kenshi a posé une vraie question sur le bon topic et qu'on dirait que plus personne ne cherche à savoir si elle a du sens. On bash d'abord et on passe à autre chose.
> Donc, moi je m'en moque, je n'ai pas de liseuse, mais je trouve qu'on pourrait rebrancher son cerveau et lui répondre.
> Joyeux Noël aussi.


Bah il faudrait une édition du mag sans screens ni lapins, que les articles en textuel, ça serait triste quand même. CPC c'est aussi une maquette, une identité visuelle, une DA... bordel les maquettistes bossent autant (si ce n'est plus  ::ninja:: ) que les journalistes  :Emo: 

Et puis les liseuses, ça sera surtout l'avenir quand les éditeurs de livres arrêteront de prendre les gens pour des couillons au niveau des tarifs des ebooks.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tu peux aussi envoyer par mail.

Et oui c'est sérieux.

Si y'a du monde, le projet fonctionnera.

----------


## SilverPig

Du coup, j'ai une question également, qui ne concerne pas le mag en lui-même mais le merch. On a vu qu'il y avait de beaux t-shirts cpc à gagner pour le concours des 10 ans. Seront-ils trouvables sur la boutique? J'ai cherché mais n'ai rien trouvé. Une autre série est-elle prévue avec encore plus de lapins, de slips et de jeux de mots plein de goleri?

En tout cas, en bon rockeur qui depuis l'adolescence exhibe fièrement ses groupes favoris sur son torse, je me ferai un plaisir de remplir ma garde-robe de t-shirts cpc  ::P:

----------


## Guy Moquette

Les t-shirts ne sont pas encore en boutique, mais ça viendra. Un jour. Promis. Craché. Spluirt.

Et l'encyclopédie aussi. Enfin, comme dit Ianou, s'il y a assez de réservations. On n'a pas encore le compte, mais on croise les doigts, très fort. Et évidemment, une photocopie suffit, ou même un simple mail, comme stipulé sur la page (encyclo hatteu canardpc pouin com) en indiquant juste son nom et son adresse postale.

----------


## Koma

Envoyé  :B): 

Merci de la réponse Moquette. 

Si vous recevez rien je renverrai le papelard.

Je prie très fort et j'égorge des marketeux en attendant le jour béni.

----------


## keulz

> Enfin pour la couverture, on peut aussi penser que des gens n'achètent pas s'il y a une couverture choquante pour éviter des réactions désagréables de leur entourage.


HAHAHA

CPC relégué au même niveau que les magazines pornos !!!  ::wub:: 

Tu te surpasses, ken chie.

---------- Post added at 22h10 ---------- Previous post was at 22h09 ----------




> Les t-shirts ne sont pas encore en boutique, mais ça viendra. Un jour. Promis. Craché. Spluirt.


 :tired: 

Je t'ai à l'oeil, toi...

----------


## t4nk

> Tu te surpasses, ken chie.


Nan, il te surpasse et tu fais de la merde à essuyer de le dépasser. Nuance.

----------


## Anton

Du sur-place, quoi.

----------


## Mastaba

pornos gay pour les sims.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Z'en êtes à combien de journées sans incidents ni blessés à la rédac' ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Envisagez-vous un chantier, une restructuration, sur le forum ? J'ai l'impression confuse que la majorité des sujets du forum ne parlent plus, même de loin, de jeux vidéos. Et que derrière la vitrine que vous offre la section CanardPC & CanardPC.com, il commence à y avoir de la poussière.

Question subsidiaire, envisagez-vous de reprendre un jour un newser, même s'il fait des news trop longues ? 

Ainsi, on pourra accorder plus d'activité au sujet des potins du jeu vidéo, qu'à la gastronomie lyonnaise.

----------


## kikoro

> Enfin pour la couverture, on peut aussi penser que des gens n'achètent pas s'il y a une couverture choquante pour éviter des réactions désagréables de leur entourage.


Perso cela me fait des belle jambes. ::trollface:: 
Justement j'en suis fière d'avoir un magazine de roxxor avec une couverture rempli de roze et de lapin roze. :Cigare: 

Bon par contre quand on dit à notre prof d'économie droit que la sources des infos que l'on a écrit c'est Canard pc sur le coup ca fait encore moins crédible bizarement. ::ninja::

----------


## Danz

Bonjour,

Je viens de me procurer le magazine CPC Hardware Hors-série n°2 (Décembre/Janvier 2014) & j'aimerai savoir comment se procurer le premier exemplaire qui m'intéresse fortement? Est-il encore possible de le chopper en kiosque ou dois-je passer par un autre moyen?

D'avance merci.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me procurer le magazine CPC Hardware Hors-série n°2 (Décembre/Janvier 2014) & j'aimerai savoir comment se procurer le premier exemplaire qui m'intéresse fortement? Est-il encore possible de le chopper en kiosque ou dois-je passer par un autre moyen?
> 
> D'avance merci.


Tu peux retrouver les anciens numéros ICI mais hélas tu devrais t'apercevoir qu'il est en rupture de stock.

C'est dommage il était pas mal.




> Envisagez-vous un chantier, une restructuration, sur le forum ? J'ai l'impression confuse que la majorité des sujets du forum ne parlent plus, même de loin, de jeux vidéos. Et que derrière la vitrine que vous offre la section CanardPC & CanardPC.com, il commence à y avoir de la poussière.


Ivan a parlé, pour le 1er semestre 2014, d'une refonte en effet de l'outil Forum.

Maintenant, j'en sais pas plus.

----------


## Danz

> Paru le 15/12/2012


Je comprends mieux maintenant.  ::rolleyes:: 
Y'a t-il quand même un moyen de se le procurer?

D'avance merci!  :;):

----------


## Koma

Mr Ianou, as-tu un quelconque rapport avec le Ianoo qui écrivait dans Joy ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Rien que dal. Je ne suis rattaché de près ou de loin à CPC ou les anciens de Joy.

Je suis juste un "vieux" lecteur de tilt, joy et CPC lesquels me laissent libre court à faire des concours (sur le net) via les géants verts.

Et je les en remercie.

On est des petits CM du pauvres et je cite Ackboo à propos des CM:




> - Océane, même si tu fais star du X, je te soutiendrais.
> 
> - Mais Papa, je veux devenir Community Manager !
> 
> - Non écoute y'a des limites.

----------


## Jean07

Bonjour,

savez-vous exactement pourquoi il peut y avoir des retards aussi choquants dans la distribution des magazines aux abonnés (15 jours pour mon dernier CPCHW par exemple) ? Pourquoi ça touche CPC plus que d'autres parutions, comme ça semble bien être le cas ? Si le problème est ciblé, peut-on espérer une solution ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## ducon

Parce que c´est le bordel à la Poste ?

----------


## Jean07

Dans ce cas, CPC n'est pas plus touché que les autres journaux ? C'est une question.

----------


## Mr Ianou

De l'avoir eu aussi sur d'autre journaux (Comme le journal de spirou par exemple), la situation peut être géographique (on le reçoit bien en Bretagne mais moins bien en Lorraine), climatique (de nombreux avion et service postaux sont touché par les conditions climatique actuellement comme des avions qui ne peuvent décoller, ou dû au inondation) ou des grèves.

Bref les services postaux c'est suivant la région très aléatoire.

Après il y a d'autre truc comme le soucis de pliage du journal.

CPC communique en général quand ils connaissent l'origine de la bourde (la Poste, inondation, la Poste, incendie, la Poste, grève des syndicat du livres, de la Poste...)

----------


## jeanviens

Comptez-vous indiquer dans les tests PS4 si le jeu est jouable via la PSVita (en remote play) et si cela fonctionne bien ? Étant peut-être futur acquéreur de la PS4 quasi-uniquement pour jouer à ses jeux via la VITA,ça m'intéresserais de le savoir. J'imagine que beaucoup de pères de famille aussi ?

Je sais que SONY a annoncé que ce serait le cas pour la plupart des jeux PS4, mais les effets d'annonces des constructeurs, on connaît...

----------


## Max_well

Avez vous imaginé un jour faire des post mortem avec spoiler autorisé sur de jeux ?

Je viens de finir Bioshock Infinite, et j'aurais bien aimé avoir votre ressenti sur l'histoire, au delà de la preview et du test qui par définition, sont un peu limité par le coté spoiler free.
D'ailleurs pour revenir sur la preview, sacré boule de cristal de Boulon qui tombe très très prés de la trame avec seulement 5 heures de jeu.

----------


## Bordeliec

Heureux gagant d'un t-shirt Canard PC ( ::): ), on me demande de préciser ma taille. Je voudrais savoir :
est-ce qu'il taille petit ?

----------


## Flad

Vous avez déjà planifié votre prochaine collaboration avec @si ?
A savoir : quand ? et le thème qui sera traité ?

----------


## kenshironeo

J'ai entendu parler du concept qui anime le PC Project Christine(initié par Razer) et je voudrais avoir votre opinion: http://www.gamespot.com/articles/raz.../1100-6417011/


Est-ce que c'est possible de proposer aux acheteurs de mettre régulièrement leur PC à jour moyennant une souscription mensuelle, pour leur éviter de dépenser beaucoup d'un coup, et Est-ce que c'est intéressant?(et pour qui)Pourriez vous faire un dossier là-dessus.


Question subsidiaire, si un tel modèle économique se développait, est-ce que vous pourriez, par exemple, proposer ce genre de service en partenariat avec matériel.net(mais les composants seraient choisis par la rédac)

----------


## Flad

Question à Pipo et/ou mollo : Injustice sur Wii U vous l'avez testé ? Bien ou pas ?
Merki  ::):

----------


## Pipomantis

On avait pas mis la main dessus mais de ce que j'en avais entendu à l'époque c'est aussi sympathique que sur les autres consoles (donc pas non plus incroyable, mais le portage est apparemment honnête).

----------


## Flad

Merki, je vais aller faire un tour aux soldes fnonc du coup.

----------


## DwarfVador

> Question subsidiaire, si un tel modèle économique se développait, est-ce que vous pourriez, par exemple, proposer ce genre de service en partenariat avec matériel.net(mais les composants seraient choisis par la rédac)


Oui avec des alimentations estampillées LDLC ^^ ( rhooo ça va, humour, quoi!  ::P:  )

----------


## Zaltman

S'il vous plait, le portage PC de Metal Gear Rising est-il réussit ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> S'il vous plait, le portage PC de Metal Gear Rising est-il réussit ?


T'auras sans doute plus de réponses ici:  http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/85...engeance/page4

----------


## Nelfe

C'est pas aujourd'hui que doit sortir la mouture 2014 de CPC ? Aucune news dessus et j'ai pas le numéro de Nowel sous la main pour vérifier.

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai pas de scanner donc je vous épargne les photos immondes des couvertures, voilà le sommaire sans le dessin de Couly : 

*Tests :*
Les Chevaliers du Baphomet : La Malédiction du Serpent
The Novelist
Teslagrad
Desktop Dungeons
Samurai Gun
Walking Dead (S2E1)
Paper Sorcerer

*À venir :*
Alien : Isolation
Divinity : Original Sin
Elite : Dangerous
The Banner Saga
IL-2 : Battle of Stlaingrad
SpeedRunners
Assetto Corsa

*Plus loin :*
Accès anticipé Steam : DayZ, Fortresscraft, Grim Dawn
_Je vis des hauts et des bas :_ Euro Truck Simulator 2
_L’oeil dans le rétro :_ You Don't Know Jack

*Encart Console :*
Super Motherload
Bravely Default
Max : The Curse of Brotherhood
Peggle 2
Doki-Doki Universe
Mario Party Island Tour
Gran Turismo 6
Jeux Smartphone : The Room Two, Angry Birds Go, Hungry Cat Picross, Hoplite, Lyne, Detective Grimoire : Secret of the Swamp

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est pas aujourd'hui que doit sortir la mouture 2014 de CPC ? Aucune news dessus et j'ai pas le numéro de Nowel sous la main pour vérifier.


Normalement, oui, mais pas de nouvelles.

Edit : ah ben voilà, merci, Fripo.   ::):

----------


## Nelfe

Merci, en effet j'ai réussi à le trouver ce matin  :B): .

----------


## eeepc35

La couverture : http://www.journaux.fr/images/revues/M2943.jpg

----------


## Argha

Énorme le lapinou alien.

----------


## Nono

Est-ce qu'Ackboo a pu mettre ses mimines sur Blood Bowl 2 ?

----------


## Argha

Pour un journal sexiste je suis un peu déçu par le manque de babes, il y a des hommes musclés à la chevelure touffue, des chats mais pas de geekettes !!!!!
Rappelons quand même qu'il est principalement lu dans les toilettes.  ::trollface:: 
Voilà, marre, marre, marre, on en a gros !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Pour un journal sexiste je suis un peu déçu par le manque de babes, il y a des hommes musclés à la chevelure touffue, des chats mais pas de geekettes !!!!!
> Rappelons quand même qu'il est principalement lu dans les toilettes. 
> Voilà, marre, marre, marre, on en a gros !


Il y a plein de magazines avec des babes. Des magazines avec les images qu'on voit dans la rubrique hard, un seul ?

----------


## Splitter1

J'ai vu dans le GK Live de Nidhogg sur Gamekult que Boulapoire, journaliste chez GK, a parlé d'une soirée ce week-end autour des jeux indés avec les membres de Canard PC. Est-ce que vous avez prévu de streamer ça par un quelconque moyen ou ça reste entre vous ?

----------


## Pipomantis

Non non, c'est une soirée entre potes donc on a aucune raison de streamer (ça aurait pas grand intérêt).

----------


## Splitter1

Ok pas de souci c'était juste pour savoir, amusez-vous bien les canards !

----------


## Frypolar

> Non non, c'est une soirée entre potes donc on a aucune raison de streamer (ça aurait pas grand intérêt).


Towerfall  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

> Sinon, pourquoi pas un dossier sur les pseudo-consoles comme Leapfrog ?


Au fait, merci pour le dossier.
Conclusion, celles que vous avez testées sont bof bof.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Towerfall


J'y pensais aussi mon dieu la soirée de malade.

----------


## Zaltman

Est-ce que vous avez des infos sur le remake greenligthé de TOKI? 
(C'était mon jeu d'arcade préféré...)

----------


## kenshironeo

Avezvous déjà fait une enquête sur les radiations des souris? La question est sérieuse, à l'occasion d'un changement de souris pc(toutes mes souris finissent par avoir le clic gauche qui crève après deux ans), j'ai lu au dos de l'emballage qu'il ne fallait pas démonter la souris car il y avait des radiations à l'intérieur.


Donc voilà je me demandais s'il y avait déjà eu un test dans les labos cpc, avec à l'appui un appareil mesurant les radiations.

caution: there is a risk of radiation if the product is misused or disassembled

----------


## smokytoks

... :tired: ...

Heureusement que "la question est sérieuse"...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah des "radiations" tu dois avoir un "risque" dans tous produits concernant de l'électronique, à l'intérieur des composants je suppose. Déjà ça veut dire qu'il faut s'amuser à donner des coups de marteaux sur les condensateurs et autres pour peut être "subir" des radiations...
Après le niveau est tellement faible que tu dois pouvoir te  frotter le corps en continu avec 25 souris pendant 10 ans sans attraper autre chose que l'air con.

----------


## Anton

::w00t::

----------


## Courtequeue

Si t'as peur des radiations tu peux utiliser une bonne vielle souris à boule où sa version bio  ::trollface::

----------


## perverpepere

> Donc voilà je me demandais s'il y avait déjà eu un test dans les labos cpc, avec à l'appui un appareil mesurant les radiations.


L'avertissement porte sur le laser, en gros on te dit:
"hep gros malin si tu colle la lumière rouge dans un de tes yeux ca va te piquer fait gaf, et en démontant le laser peut bouger et chercher à toucher ton nonoeil."

----------


## znokiss

> Avezvous déjà fait une enquête sur les radiations des souris?


 C'est à cause du laser. T'as la même mention sur n'importe quelle chaine stéréo qui lit les CDs. Faut juste pas coller l'oeil sur le laser, quoi.

---------- Post added at 16h02 ---------- Previous post was at 16h02 ----------

Grillé, j'arrive avec 10mn de retard.


T'es drôle, kenshi. Tu lis un truc sur une étiquette, et au lieu de te renseigner en 3 secondes via google, tu fonce sur le topic de la rédac demander qu'il fassent un dossier dessus. 
Bientôt, tu vas venir demander un dossier parce qu'il y a écrit "ne pas avaler" sur les cartouches d'encre d'imprimante..

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Il s'agit probablement des lampes (IR ?) dont le faisceau est coupé ou réfléchi par les disques. À vérifier.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bientôt, tu vas venir demander un dossier parce qu'il y a écrit "ne pas avaler" sur les cartouches d'encre d'imprimante..


Ca reste pourtant le meilleur moyen de faire des cacas colorés.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca reste pourtant le meilleur moyen de faire des cacas colorés.


Bouffe un paquet de ça : 

t'auras le même effet, pour un prix au kilo bien plus compétitif.

----------


## Courtequeue

> Bouffe un paquet de ça : http://fr.openfoodfacts.org/images/p...ront.6.400.jpg
> 
> t'auras le même effet, pour un prix au kilo bien plus compétitif.


Et sans doute une meilleure expérience gustative aussi.  ::happy2::

----------


## Zepolak

Ah ben si on parle d'expérience gustative et de caca... Il faut remettre ce lien-là :

http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-C...ews/B000EVQWKC

(En anglais, désolé).

----------


## Courtequeue

> Ah ben si on parle d'expérience gustative et de caca... Il faut remettre ce lien-là :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-C...ews/B000EVQWKC
> 
> (En anglais, désolé).


Voilà qui pourrait m'aider à contrer une addiction aux sucreries chez une gamine de ma connaissance  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je vais tenter un truc pour vos questions (sauf celles débiles).

Edit : Ben tiens ça marche.




> Est-ce que vous avez des infos sur le remake greenligthé de TOKI? 
> (C'était mon jeu d'arcade préféré...)






> @canardconsole
>  Les dernières infos de chez Golgoth Studios se réjouissaient d'un Greenlight sur Steam et d'ouverture au dev sur PS4.
>  mais tu peux toujours demander aux principaux concernés : @golgothstudio

----------


## Zaltman

> Je vais tenter un truc pour vos questions (sauf celles débiles).
> 
> Edit : Ben tiens ça marche.


Merci d'avoir fait remonter ma question... (et à @canardconsole d'y avoir répondu.)
Les devs bossent sur le jeu depuis 2ans, et laissent entendre que la sortie est pour assez bientôt. Je suis presque sur que ça sera graphiquement de la 2D HD de bonne qualité et la DA semble super mais la moindre erreur de jouabilité sur un titre pareil le ruinerait.
J'ai hâte que la presse JV mette la main dessus (ce qui n'est semble-t-il pas encore le cas), pour avoir un avis pro.

C'est pas que je n'ai pas envie de discuter avec @golgothstudio (ils ont l'air sympas comme tout), mais bon pour le moment autant demander à un boulanger si ses baguettes sont bonnes.

----------


## Mastaba

> Ah ben si on parle d'expérience gustative et de caca... Il faut remettre ce lien-là :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-C...ews/B000EVQWKC
> 
> (En anglais, désolé).


J'attends le test surpuissant de CPC.

----------


## t4nk

> (toutes mes souris finissent par avoir le clic gauche qui crève après deux ans)


Omron : http://www.components.omron.com/comp...ID=TMCY-6WHU4C

Cherry : http://www.cherrycorp.com/english/sw...submini/db.htm

Va falloir ester ces deux là si tu veux que la justice soit faite, ce sont les deux plus gros fournisseurs de "snap switch" de souris. Les modèles de chez Omron sont les préférés de Logitech.

Voilà, à toi de faire le reste.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ah tiens merci, je viens de les joindre par le formulaire de contact (Omron) e contacterai l'autre demain, histoire de voir.


Je voulais savoir si vous aviez des infos sur le devenir de la licence Prototype que j'adore. Licence abandonnée ou toujours exploitée en vue d'une possible suite?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Est-ce qu'Ackboo a pu mettre ses mimines sur Blood Bowl 2 ?





> @ackboo Non mais je crois que Kahn Lust y a joué et en parle dans le prochain Canard PC.


Voila.

----------


## Koma

Est ce qu'Ackboo joue à Rust juste pour se faire tuer les fesses à l'air ou on aura un alpha test/une preview ? Ca m'intéresserait de lire l'avis de CPC sur le jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je voulais savoir si vous aviez des infos sur le devenir de la licence Prototype que j'adore. Licence abandonnée ou toujours exploitée en vue d'une possible suite?


Tu sais Kenshi, soit ils n'en savent pas plus que nous (surtout pour un truc Activision dont ils doivent royalement se foutre,à part Pipo  ) soit ils ne peuvent divulguer l'info (sinon ce serait sorti depuis longtemps, chez CPC ou ailleurs).

----------


## Netsabes

Tout le monde sait ce que Prototype est devenu : Activision a viré la majeure partie du studio après la sortie de Prototype 2 et la franchise est abandonnée. C'est pas les infos qui manquent sur le net à ce sujet... Radical a désormais un rôle de sous-traitant au sein de studios Acti, comme Raven Software ou Neversoft.

----------


## kenshironeo

Erf pas cool du tout... C'est dommage car malgré les critiques "jeu bourrin vulgos " caricaturales, le jeu était un vrai défouloir, surtout le 2 qui ajoutait de nouveaux pouvoirs assez bien pensés.

----------


## znokiss

bourrin vulgos et défouloir, c'est pas la même chose ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
Bourrin vulgos c'est un jeu de merde.
Défouloir c'est un bon jeu.

 ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

L'un est plus connoté péjorativement disons(à mon sens). Il y a déjà eu des jeux défouloirs bien notés sur CPC alors que pour Prototype le test parlait de surenchère décérébrée, de jeu "dangereux pour notre loisir préféré"... C'était plus que partial d'après moi.

----------


## azruqh

> Il y a déjà eu des jeux défouloirs bien notés sur CPC alors que pour Prototype le test parlait de surenchère décérébrée, de jeu "dangereux pour notre loisir préféré"... C'était plus que partial d'après moi.


C'est un peu le principe d'un test non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'un est plus connoté péjorativement disons(à mon sens). Il y a déjà eu des jeux défouloirs bien notés sur CPC alors que pour Prototype le test parlait de surenchère décérébrée, de jeu "dangereux pour notre loisir préféré"... C'était plus que partial d'après moi.


Je ne me prononcerais pas pour le 2, mais le premier est effectivement d'une bêtise affligeante et d'un mauvais goût certain, malgré un système de combat pas trop mal foutu. Ah et il est moche, ultra-répétitif (y'a 3 ennemis différents ou à peine plus), la narration est pénible (alors que l'histoire n'est pas foncièrement mauvaise), techniquement à la ramasse etc etc...Fin bref, c'est du racolage classique.

----------


## kenshironeo

> C'est un peu le principe d'un test non ?


Bah ça donne l'impression que le jeu sert de prétexte pour une diatribe générale qui aurait pu être ressortie pour un titre quelconque, graphiquement et techniquement j'ai trouvé le jeu ok(mais bon j'ai parfois des impressions assez subjectives dans ce domaine); le seul gros souci technique que j'ai eu a été de devoir désactiver temporairement certains contrôles périphériques pour que le jeu ne rame pas(gain de performance radical de plus de 40 fps).

----------


## Teto

Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre ce fil sous le même régime autoritaire des bon plans ou d'autres fil de même type, à savoir HS = ban ?

Fonctionnement normal proposé :
- Question à la rédac'.
- Réponse de la rédac' ou des gars en vert/orange éventuellement.

Point final. Messieurs-dame de la rédac', vous en pensez-quoi ?

----------


## Nirm

Bonjour,

Suite à l'annulation du grand test des alims prévu par CPC HW, pouvons-nous espérer avoir des articles au fil de l'eau sur certaines "nouveautés" (Super Flower, Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold par exemple) comme pour la LDLC QS dans le n°18?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est ce que Mr Mantis, prénom Pipo, pourrait changer le fond d'écran de son compte twitter, histoire que je ne passe plus pour un obsédé dans l'open space à chaque fois que je souhaite me régaler de ses gaudrioles et autres fariboles ?

----------


## t4nk

Au pire, tu peux le flinguer avec un Adblock.

----------


## Tiri

> Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre ce fil sous le même régime autoritaire des bon plans ou d'autres fil de même type, à savoir HS = ban ?
> 
> Fonctionnement normal proposé :
> - Question à la rédac'.
> - Réponse de la rédac' ou des gars en vert/orange éventuellement.
> 
> Point final. Messieurs-dame de la rédac', vous en pensez-quoi ?


J'approuve grandement.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre ce fil sous le même régime autoritaire des bon plans ou d'autres fil de même type, à savoir HS = ban ?
> 
> Fonctionnement normal proposé :
> - Question à la rédac'.
> - Réponse de la rédac' ou des gars en vert/orange éventuellement.
> 
> Point final. Messieurs-dame de la rédac', vous en pensez-quoi ?


Là tu teases Boulon.
La fermeture de ce topic le démange.

----------


## Ruvon

> Là tu teases Boulon.
> La fermeture de ce topic le démange.


Ah ? Quand quelqu'un fais du flood sur le topic des bons plans, on ferme le topic des bons plans ? Mince j'avais pas compris le principe alors.

Sinon je soutiens l'initiative, ce qu'il est malheureusement difficile à faire sans faire justement du HS ici...  ::sad::

----------


## MemoryCard

Pour postuler aux postes de modérateurs, c'est pas ici...

La "rédac" a peut être autre chose a faire que répondre à des questions à l'intéret très discutable. (et je ne parle pas de celles de Kenshi, qui ont le mérite de faire rire)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est ce qu'Ackboo joue à Rust juste pour se faire tuer les fesses à l'air ou on aura un alpha test/une preview ? Ca m'intéresserait de lire l'avis de CPC sur le jeu.


Pour le prochain numéro.






> Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre ce fil sous le même régime autoritaire des bon plans ou d'autres fil de même type, à savoir HS = ban ?
> 
> Fonctionnement normal proposé :
> - Question à la rédac'.
> - Réponse de la rédac' ou des gars en vert/orange éventuellement.
> 
> Point final. Messieurs-dame de la rédac', vous en pensez-quoi ?

----------


## Teto

> 


 :^_^:  Si tu veux. Par contre faudra pas venir se plaindre après comme quoi le topic ressemble plus à rien...

Edit : Je tiens à préciser certaines choses. Visiblement je donne l'impression soit de vouloir être modérateur (imbécile de penser ça, j'ai mieux à faire), soit vouloir donner des conseils paternalistes de bonne conduite aux rédacteurs, et ça je m'en tape encore plus. Seulement je suis cette rubrique car j'aime bien les réponses des rédacteurs aux questions souvent pertinentes des canards, et ça me gonfle de devoir me coltiner 20 pages de flood entre chaque question. J'ai floodé une fois, je m'en suis excusé (je sais, c'est ringard et faible), et je me suis bien rendu compte que c'est bien mieux un fil de ce genre débarrassé de ses scories inutiles (y'a d'autres fils pour ça, et qui sont très sympas). De plus je n'ai pas de smartphone et donc twitter (je ne dirai pas ce que j'en pense, inutile ici), par conséquent un fil dédié aux rapides news ou aux interrogations des canards est bien je trouve.

----------


## kenshironeo

En même temps on peut pas non plus exiger un sujet qui fonctionnerait mécaniquement, froid, c'est normal que les gens réagissent, après ce n'est pas toujours évident de trouver le juste milieu, mais il faut pas non plus basculer dans une sorte de religiosité.

----------


## Ruvon

Question à la rédac (si, si) : est-ce que la véritable raison d'être de ce topic n'est pas que vous attendez les interventions de kenshironeo pour pouvoir vous marrer régulièrement ?

----------


## Scorbut

> Ah ? Quand quelqu'un fais du flood sur le topic des bons plans, on ferme le topic des bons plans ? Mince j'avais pas compris le principe alors.
> 
> Sinon je soutiens l'initiative, ce qu'il est malheureusement difficile à faire sans faire justement du HS ici...


Non mais laisse, c'est Anderson. Il lance toujours des affirmations puis se fait démonter par Boulon car il n'a rien compris.

----------


## Nirm

> Question à la rédac (si, si) : est-ce que la véritable raison d'être de ce topic n'est pas que vous attendez les interventions de kenshironeo pour pouvoir vous marrer régulièrement ?






> On aimerait bien laisser crever ce topic.





> Pardon. On aimerait bien laisser crever les trimards qui entretiennent ce topic.
> 
> Je suis obligé de fouiller tout le forum pour trouver un gars qui dit "tiens je me demande ce que la rédac' pense de Centration, vous pensez que je peux l'acheter ?" parce qu'entre les interrogations abyssales de Kenshi, les demeurés qui se foutent de sa gueule et le circlejerk général "oh oh oh je je je je je fais des blagues, j'existe, je comprend ta blague, nous existons, nous sommes frères nous nous nous nous nous nous" y a plus la place de poser des vraies questions sur le jeu vidéo ou sur la rédaction.
> 
> Vous demandez pas pourquoi on préfère Twitter.
> Twitter, c'est un dialogue court mais efficace. Pas un concours de ronds de jambe et d’auto référence.

----------


## Zebb

Autre question : à quand un nouveau dossier d Ivan, et sur quel sujet ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/69aa084...0806c52d32.jpg


Superbe clé de bras.

----------


## chtiungdor

> Est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre ce fil sous le même régime autoritaire des bon plans ou d'autres fil de même type, à savoir HS = ban ?
> 
> Fonctionnement normal proposé :
> - Question à la rédac'.
> - Réponse de la rédac' ou des gars en vert/orange éventuellement.
> 
> Point final. Messieurs-dame de la rédac', vous en pensez-quoi ?


Très bonne idée.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Est-ce que les T shirts offerts lors du concours des 10 ans vont être vendus dans la boutique ?
Si oui, quand ?

----------


## Koma

Est ce que le projet de lexique du JV proposé après le succès de celui du mag (et dont on nous a demandé de manifester de l'intérêt par mail/coupon) est toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Est-ce que les T shirts offerts lors du concours des 10 ans vont être vendus dans la boutique ?
> Si oui, quand ?


 Après les soldes.

----------


## Hellvis

> Autre question : à quand un nouveau dossier d Ivan, et sur quel sujet ?


Ouaip, les dossiers dit de fond sur youtube, les métiers du jeux vidéo, ou les connexions entre armées et jeux vidéos sont un vrai plus.

Il me semble que lors d'une émission d'arrêt sur image, Yvan parlait de voir comment youtube allait se structurer en tant que média. Je ne sais pas si les derniers évènements ont éclairci ou embrouillé l'organisation de youtube ou même s'il y a assez de matière pour pouvoir faire un point.

----------


## Scorbut

Dans le prochain numéro, il y a un dossier sur Kickstarter mais je sais pas par qui il a été écrit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> les connexions entre armées et jeux vidéos


Je l'ai trouvé très bien celui-là, avec pas mal d'éclairages différents sur le même sujet. Du vrai travail journalistique.

----------


## GrandFather

Serait-il envisageable de proposer un jour aux abonnés un accès en ligne aux tests de jeux ? Je suis obligé de balancer régulièrement des vieux CPC (vieux: plus d'un an, et oui je sais c'est mal  :Emo: ) pour raison de place, et régulièrement il se trouve que le test d'un jeu qui m'intéresse se trouve dans un numéro que j'ai jeté... J'ai pensé à un moment passer à la version tablette du journal, mais ça me gave un peu de renoncer au format papier pour une fonctionnalité que je n'utiliserai qu'occasionnellement.

Personnellement, je serais prêt à payer l'abonnement un petit peu plus cher pour disposer de ce service.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Serait-il envisageable de proposer un jour aux abonnés un accès en ligne aux tests de jeux ? Je suis obligé de balancer régulièrement des vieux CPC (vieux: plus d'un an, et oui je sais c'est mal ) pour raison de place, et régulièrement il se trouve que le test d'un jeu qui m'intéresse se trouve dans un numéro que j'ai jeté... J'ai pensé à un moment passer à la version tablette du journal, mais ça me gave un peu de renoncer au format papier pour une fonctionnalité que je n'utiliserai qu'occasionnellement.
> 
> Personnellement, je serais prêt à payer l'abonnement un petit peu plus cher pour disposer de ce service.


Pour l’instant il y a ça : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79...r-de-recherche

----------


## GrandFather

> Pour l’instant il y a ça : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/79...r-de-recherche


 Woputain, je suis passé à côté de ça ! Je préfèrerais accéder au test complet, mais en attendant c'est déjà une excellente initiative. Merci pour l'info.  :;):

----------


## Flad

Question : Avez-vous constaté un impact sur les ventes (à la hausse comme  la baisse) de l'adjonction de la partie console au magazine ? Ou cela n'a t'il eu aucun effet ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Est-ce que les T shirts offerts lors du concours des 10 ans vont être vendus dans la boutique ?
> Si oui, quand ?


Oui, mais pour des raisons techniques, on ne pourra pas avant fin Février.





> Est ce que le projet de lexique du JV proposé après le succès de celui du mag (et dont on nous a demandé de manifester de l'intérêt par mail/coupon) est toujours d'actualité ?


Oui.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Est-ce que Boulon a encore maigri?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Après les soldes.





> Oui, mais pour des raisons techniques, on ne pourra pas avant fin Février.


Merci à vous deux.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dans le dernier numéro (290), section consoles, dossier "_Vers l'ouverture ,aux indé'?_", Netsabes conclu par :

_"Et pendant que les constructeurs de consoles galèrent encore à trouver la bonne façon de s'ouvrir, Steam et les plateformes mobiles ouvertes tentent de trouver une solution au problème inverse : l'afflux sans fin de nouveaux jeux indé'."_

J'ai lu je ne sais plus où que Steam allait logiquement s'ouvrir complètement à la manière d'un Amazon/GooglePlay avec système de notation des utilisateurs pour faire le tri, ce qui entre en conflit avec l'observation de Netsabes. Du coup vous avez une info/intuition/avis sur le remplacement de Greenlight ?

----------


## Netsabes

Ca fait un an que Steam annonce la fin de Greenlight, mais ils n'ont en revanche jamais annoncé une ouverture complète façon Amazon/GooglePlay... et pour le coup, Google Play et l'App Store (enfin bref les "plateformes mobiles" justement) galèrent à mort pour mettre en avant la masse d'apps mises en ligne chaque jour.

C'est la différence de philosophie entre les consoles et les plateformes ouvertes (ou relativement ouvertes) : sur consoles, c'est éditorialisé, les sorties sont rares, sélectionnées, mises en avant et les places sont chères ; sur PC et mobile, la place c'est un billet de loterie avec l'espoir de gagner le gros lot. Plus c'est ouvert, plus c'est difficile de faire ressortir les bons jeux. Mais plus c'est fermé, et moins il y a de bons jeux qui passent... Y a pas de solution miracle.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Adieu.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour. )



> C'est la différence de philosophie entre les consoles et les plateformes ouvertes (ou relativement ouvertes) : sur consoles, c'est éditorialisé, les sorties sont rares, sélectionnées, mises en avant et les places sont chères ; sur PC et mobile, la place c'est un billet de loterie avec l'espoir de gagner le gros lot. Plus c'est ouvert, plus c'est difficile de faire ressortir les bons jeux. Mais plus c'est fermé, et moins il y a de bons jeux qui passent... *Y a pas de solution miracle.*


Une ouverture et un label (ou un tri uniquement) pour les jeux garantissant un cahier des charges strict, mais à faire remplir par le développeur, vérifié par les joueurs ?

----------


## Netsabes

Qu'est-ce qui empêche tous les jeux de le suivre ? Regarde Steam : la suite d'outil Steamworks est optionnelle, les trading cards & co ça n'apporte rien, mais tous les indés ajoutent tout ça parce qu'ils savent que leur jeu a théoriquement plus de chances comme ça d'être mis en avant par Valve. Mais évidemment, si tout le monde le fait, ça ne leur donne finalement pas plus de chances d'être mis en avant, seulement plus de travail. Tant que Steam (ou les autres boutiques) restent sur un modèle avec une page d'accueil fixe pour leur boutique, le problème de place sera là.

Après, ça fait un moment que Valve bosse là-dessus (Greenlight c'était une première solution pour ouvrir leur plateforme, c'est raté mais c'est déjà un changement), donc c'est probablement pas vraiment à moi qu'il faut faire des suggestions  ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

Comment ça ?
Tu veux dire par là que la rédac de CPC n'a aucun poids vis à vis de Gabe ???  ::o: 

Si c'est comme ça je me désabonne !
:déception:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Comment ça ?
> Tu veux dire par là que la rédac de CPC n'a *aucun poids* vis à vis de *Gabe* ???


Volontaire le jeux de mots?

----------


## keulz

> Volontaire le jeux de mots?


Boulon va mal le prendre...

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que permettre la rétrocompatibilité physique(cd ou dvd) des jeux d'une génération de console à une, voire deux autres, coûte cher ou fait grimper les coûts de production?


Si on fait abstraction du marché digital et des profits que génèrent le fait de faire racheter des titres que l'on possède déjà, est-ce que par exemple, produire une PS4 qui aurait supporté les cd de toutes les playstation précédentes aurait coûté trop cher? Les dernières nouvelles parles de l'émulation ps2 et ps2 sur PS4, apparemment mise en place par Sony, mais qui pourrait se limiter au digital, donc j'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur ce que ça coûte réellement.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Est-ce que permettre la rétrocompatibilité physique(cd ou dvd) des jeux d'une génération de console à une, voire deux autres, coûte cher ou fait grimper les coûts de production?
> 
> 
> Si on fait abstraction du marché digital et des profits que génèrent le fait de faire racheter des titres que l'on possède déjà, est-ce que par exemple, produire une PS4 qui aurait supporté les cd de toutes les playstation précédentes aurait coûté trop cher? Les dernières nouvelles parles de l'émulation ps2 et ps2 sur PS4, apparemment mise en place par Sony, mais qui pourrait se limiter au digital, donc j'aurais aimé en savoir plus sur ce que ça coûte réellement.


87.32 euros HT

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 87.32 euros HT


+ la main d'oeuvre.

----------


## t4nk

> l'émulation ps2 et ps2 sur PS4, apparemment mise en place par Sony, mais qui pourrait se limiter au digital


Quel est l'intérêt d'émuler sur la PS4 les traces de doigts qui traînent sur ta PS2.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Qu'est-ce qui empêche tous les jeux de le suivre ? Regarde Steam : la suite d'outil Steamworks est optionnelle, les trading cards & co ça n'apporte rien, mais tous les indés ajoutent tout ça parce qu'ils savent que leur jeu a théoriquement plus de chances comme ça d'être mis en avant par Valve. Mais évidemment, si tout le monde le fait, ça ne leur donne finalement pas plus de chances d'être mis en avant, seulement plus de travail. Tant que Steam (ou les autres boutiques) restent sur un modèle avec une page d'accueil fixe pour leur boutique, le problème de place sera là.
> 
> Après, ça fait un moment que Valve bosse là-dessus (Greenlight c'était une première solution pour ouvrir leur plateforme, c'est raté mais c'est déjà un changement), donc c'est probablement pas vraiment à moi qu'il faut faire des suggestions


Bah après y'a heureusement les braves gens des forums et quelques journaleux consciencieux pour évoquer ces fameux titres dont on entendrais pas trop parler sinon. Même si ce n'est pas vérifiable à 100%, un bon jeu saura trouver son public d'une manière ou d'une autre.

----------


## kenshironeo

Non je veux dire en gros que la ps4 ne pourrait pas lire les disques ps2, mais par contre, permettrait de jouer à un jeu ps2 acheté en démat.

----------


## Qiou87

> Non je veux dire en gros que la ps4 ne pourrait pas lire les disques ps2, mais par contre, permettrait de jouer à un jeu ps2 acheté en démat.


Lancer un jeu PS2 ou même PS3 sur une PS4 nécessite que le jeu soit porté (ou alors il faut faire de l'émulation, et c'est coton car les archis sont différentes et que la console manque de puissance brute, voir CPC HW sur l'émulation). S'il faut porter le jeu, ça prend du temps, et tout travail mérite salaire. Tu as payé pour une édition originale sur un certain support, tu l'as eu. De la même manière qu'avoir un certain jeu en version Mac ou Linux ne te donne pas automatiquement le droit d'accès à une version Windows ou consoles.

Franchement je me demande ce que ce style de question fait adressée à la rédaction. C'est pas parce qu'ils ont un type un peu fou qui bricole de la PlayBox dans son atelier que cela fait d'eux des experts du coût de développement d'un portage PS2 vers PS4. A mon sens tu devrais plutôt aller harceler le CM de SONY France sur Twitter et Facebook, il sera ravi d'avoir un échange avec toi.

----------


## kenshironeo

L'émulation psx sur la ps2 avait été un gros argument de vente bien mis en avant, et la advance lisait les jeux game boy et color.... Bon peut-être que maintenant avec l'évolution de la technologie c'est plus dur à mettre en place, mais ont a tellement insisté sur la puissance des consoles de cette génération que je pensais cela possible facilement.


Je veux dire par là, après tous les vielles psx ont dix ans, les processeurs des consoles actuelles doivent être 100,1000 fois plus puissants...pourquoi un processeur octocore 2ghz pourrait pas faire en un clin d'œil ce que fait un processeur de 32MHZ...

On explique en outre que les consoles actuelles sont presque des pc en puissance, et des pc actuels arrivent à faire tourner des programmes d'émulation, certes pas légaux), en étant moins puissants que ces consoles.

Si en plus ils annoncentt vouloir proposer de l'ému dématérialisée, n'aurait-il pas suffit d'un bricolage sur le lecteur optique pour faire reconnaître les cd, et tout le monde était content?

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/pla.../1100-6417402/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> mais ont a tellement insisté sur *la puissance* des consoles de cette génération .


Au cas où t'aurais pas remarqué, c'était du pipeau marketing.

----------


## LaVaBo

> ...


L'émulation n'est pas juste une question de puissance.

Si je te donne en vrac 5760 images, 50 sons et un supercalculateur pour faire le montage, tu arriveras à recréer le même film de 4 minutes que celui d'origine ?

C'est pareil pour ton PC, sans émulateur pour traduire, il reçoit des 1 et des 0 en vrac. Du son, de l'image, des contrôles, mais impossible de savoir qui est quoi.

----------


## kenshironeo

En effet, mais le petit quelque chose nécessaire pour traduire n'a pas l'air énorme(du moins sur les pc) et je me dis après tout,pourquoi pas, ils auraient pu installer un programme qui aurait pu prendre au mieux de 600 mo à quelques go sur le disque dur de la console, et il n'y aurait eu qu'à lancer le dit programme avec un exécutable puis à insérer un cd de la dite console.


Avec 500 go d'espace libre, il y a assez de place pour installer un émulateur qui lirait les jeux des générations précédentes non?


En plus la rétro compatibilité était possible sur les premières ps3, donc ils avaient déjà un matériau à regarder pour éventuellement s'en inspirer.

----------


## Norback

Dans les premières PS3, il y avait en plus du processeur PS3 celui de la PS2. C'était donc une solution matérielle.

Pour que la PS4 soit rétrocompatible de manière propre (sans émulateur), il aurait fallu qu'elle possède en plus de son propre processeur celui de la PS3 (et tant qu'à faire celui de la PS2) ce qui engendre des couts supplémentaire pour l'optimisation matériel et logiciel pour faire marcher le tout de concert.

Et j'imagine qu'ils se sont dit que c'était clairement plus rentable pour eux de vendre aux joueurs désireux de jouer sur les 2 plateformes un couple PS3+PS4 qu'une PS4 rétrocompatible.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'essaye de ne pas venir là c'est réservé pour les questions à la rédac' mais enfin là franchement. Kenshi tu ne penses pas que si ces constructeurs pouvaient mettre une rétrocompatibilité à moindre frais ils le feraient ? S'assurant une grosse partie de leur clientèle établie souhaitant conserver leurs jeux.

Et d'où sors tu tes chiffres que ça prendrait 600 mo à quelques go ? Et yapluka lancer un programme.  ::rolleyes:: 
C'est facile finalement la programmation.

----------


## Frypolar

Vous ne voulez pas aller discuter de ça dans un topic dont c’est le sujet ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour clore la parenthèse je les soupçonnais de prétexter un coût trop élevé pour en fait chercher juste à faire du bénéfice avec les ventes dématérialisées, et je voulais en avoir le cœur net.


Qu'ils n'hésitaient pas à s'aliéner leur clientèle pour faire plus de profit(attitude certes incohérente mais il y a bien eu gfwl, les online passes,etc.)

----------


## Koma

1) Dans le dernier numéro, y'a une brève news sur la fin de GFWL et le fait qu'il va gicler des jeux qui y sont enchaînés. Vous écrivez ça sur la base de l'annonce MS ou vous avez des sources multiples le confirmant ?

Parce que Capcom par exemple, a annoncé y'a bientôt 4 ou 5 mois qu'il allait le retirer de ses jeux, et on attend encore. A vrai dire, avec la X-ième réédition de RE4 sur Steam, on craint même que des jeux comme RE5 le gardent pour toujours et qu'on finisse par voir sortir à la place une "new edition HD ta mère"... cette fois sans GFWL évidemment.

2)  Space Hulk DW vous étiez beaucoup à la preview presse sans jeu ? Je me souviens avoir lu celle de NoFrag sans pix non plus. Ils vous ont donné une estimation d'un premier proto démontrable ?

3) C'est une bonne idée de parler de Neo Scavenger en passant. Vous comptez faire un truc sur Underrail ?

Merci pour les réponses aux questions en passant et super couv de Couly again pour le nouveau num.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> 1) Dans le dernier numéro, y'a une brève news sur la fin de GFWL et le fait qu'il va gicler des jeux qui y sont enchaînés. Vous écrivez ça sur la base de l'annonce MS ou vous avez des sources multiples le confirmant ?
> 
> Parce que Capcom par exemple, a annoncé y'a bientôt 4 ou 5 mois qu'il allait le retirer de ses jeux, et on attend encore. A vrai dire, avec la X-ième réédition de RE4 sur Steam, on craint même que des jeux comme RE5 le gardent pour toujours et qu'on finisse par voir sortir à la place une "new edition HD ta mère"... cette fois sans GFWL évidemment.


1) Sur la base de la déclaration officielle de Microsoft, dans l'attente des patchs définitifs des développeurs.
2) Il y avait du monde oui.

----------


## Flad

> Question : Avez-vous constaté un impact sur les ventes (à la hausse comme  la baisse) de l'adjonction de la partie console au magazine ? Ou cela n'a t'il eu aucun effet ?

----------


## Robix66

http://www.canardpc.com/news-52682-p...__merci__.html

Edit : merde une quote vide ça marche pas.

----------


## Koma

Merci Kahn !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Vous allez engager Poischich ?  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> http://www.canardpc.com/news-52682-p...__merci__.html
> 
> Edit : merde une quote vide ça marche pas.


Merki.

----------


## Zebb

C'est un peu HS vis à vis du magazine, mais quand même en rapport avec le microcosme vidéoludique : vous savez ce qu'il se passe chez Gamekult ? (changement d'actionnaire et départ du rédac-chef Poischich)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le fait est que CPC ne parle jamais (en bien comme en mal) de la concurrence.

Ceci afin d'éviter tout glissement et surtout car elle à déjà bien assez avec nous.

----------


## kenshironeo

Testerez-vous Play to Cure: Genes in a Space ?


Concept où l'on contrôle un vaisseau récoltant des données censées aider à lutter contre le cancer. Cela pourrait valoir le coup d'œil, histoire de dire si effectivement c'est crédible comme approche expérimentale.(titre ios et android)

----------


## keulz

> Le fait est que CPC ne parle jamais (en bien comme en mal) de la concurrence.
> 
> Ceci afin d'éviter tout glissement et surtout car elle à déjà bien assez avec nous.


Certes, sauf que là ça peut se borner à du factuel, sur ce qu'il s'est passé, par exemple. Pas besoin d’appréciation ou de critique.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Alors ils s'exprimeront nul besoin de leur demander.

Mais il y aura plus de chances de les voir s'exprimer sur un plateau où leur confrère est présent (dans divers émissions web type @si) qu'en lousedé sur un topic.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question qui me vient suite à un mini-débat sur le forum; y'aurait pas matière à pondre un dossier sur le "tout gratuit" du sacro-saint internet ? Les avantages, les inconvénients, les dérives, le financement par la pub,tout ça, pas forcément uniquement sur le jeu vidéo d'ailleurs...

Edit: oh tiens, et un dossier brûlant sur le piratage qui ne contenterait pas de taper sur les doigts en disant "c'est mal" mais chercherais à parler des causes (drm invasifs ou politique éditeur "moisie" par exemple) sans oublier les conséquences (fermeture de studios, concurrence déloyal aux ventes légales  mais concurrence quand même), tout ça.

----------


## dieubaca

ah ouais et ils nous expliqueraient, étape par étape, détails après détails, comment les méchants s'y prennent pour pirater, cracker...
(Quoi mon commentaire sert à rien?!! |(

----------


## Koma

> Question qui me vient suite à un mini-débat sur le forum; y'aurait pas matière à pondre un dossier sur le "tout gratuit" du sacro-saint internet ? Les avantages, les inconvénients, les dérives, le financement par la pub,tout ça, pas forcément uniquement sur le jeu vidéo d'ailleurs...
> 
> Edit: oh tiens, et un dossier brûlant sur le piratage qui ne contenterait pas de taper sur les doigts en disant "c'est mal" mais chercherais à parler des causes (drm invasifs ou politique éditeur "moisie" par exemple) sans oublier les conséquences (fermeture de studios, concurrence déloyal aux ventes légales  mais concurrence quand même), tout ça.


C'est peu ou prou ce qui s'est dit dans le débat @SI avec Poischich, Ivan, et Chièze. En gros, on y a vu le défenseur du modèle gratuit publicitaire (Chièze), celui des abos (Ivan) et Poischich bien emmerdé au milieu car tu sentais qu'il aurait voulu pouvoir être fier de dire que GK ne soit pas tributaire de la pub mais ce n'est pas le cas.

L'indépendance JV et tout ce débat post-Dorritos Gate. Je sais pas si CPC trouverait intéressant de revenir dessus, à moins de faire un bilan 1 à 2 ans après l'affaire pour constater que peu de choses ont changé. D'ailleurs, le débat qu'on a eu hier avec ceux qui veulent pas payer "car y'a du gratuit", ça conclut bien que même si on leur explique et qu'il y a eu toutes les discussions qui ont suivi la thématique à ce moment de la presse spécialisée et son indépendance, certains ne veulent jamais rien savoir et consomment de l'information comme si c'était des frites ou du coca.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Parce que les frites ou le coca sont gratuits maintenant ?  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> t consomment de l'information comme si c'était des frites ou du coca.


Tout n'est pas à mettre du côté des gens. S'ils font comme ça c'est aussi parce qu'on leur jette à foison comme ça. Bref le problème relève autant des sites/journaux que des lecteurs.

----------


## Bah

> Tout n'est pas à mettre du côté des gens. S'ils font comme ça c'est aussi parce qu'on leur jette à foison comme ça. Bref le problème relève autant des sites/journaux que des lecteurs.


On s'en sortira jamais de toute façon. Chez les lecteur le discours c'est "on nous propose que ça" et dans les rédactions c'est "c'est ça que les gens veulent".

----------


## Deblazkez

> On s'en sortira jamais de toute façon. Chez les lecteur le discours c'est "on nous propose que ça" et dans les rédactions c'est "c'est ça que les gens veulent".


Bah là pour le coup dans les rédactions ils ont quand même moyen de savoir ce qui fait le plus de clics entre un dossier bien ficelé et une vidéo sur des babes.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> On s'en sortira jamais de toute façon. Chez les lecteur le discours c'est "on nous propose que ça" et dans les rédactions c'est "c'est ça que les gens veulent".


Hein ? Les gens veulent qu'on ne leur propose que ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bah là pour le coup dans les rédactions ils ont quand même moyen de savoir ce qui fait le plus de clics entre un dossier bien ficelé et une vidéo sur des babes.


Bah le problème surtout c'est que tout le monde o presque se mette au diapason. Mais c'est débile: un magazine "d'info" n'a pas à jalouser les ventes d' un Closer, par exemple. Ce n'est absolument pas le même travail ou la même cible. "Voicifier" ses articles c'est le meilleur moyen de perdre une frange fidèle de soutien pour en récupérer une plus volatile. Alors ok sur le court terme ça semble "mieux" parce que ça se vend plus, mais ça reste du court terme. Et de toute façon y'a tellement de concurrence là-dessus que ça fera des morts...


Bon sinon pas de tests prévus pour les deux jeux Dark Eye "récemment" sortis ? Demonicon et Blackguards ? 
J'sais bien que ça casse pas 3 pattes à un canard, mais ce ne sont pas des jeux honteux non plus à mon avis.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Bah le problème surtout c'est que tout le monde o presque se mette au diapason. Mais c'est débile: un magazine "d'info" n'a pas à jalouser les ventes d' un Closer, par exemple. Ce n'est absolument pas le même travail ou la même cible. "Voicifier" ses articles c'est le meilleur moyen de perdre une frange fidèle de soutien pour en récupérer une plus volatile. Alors ok sur le court terme ça semble "mieux" parce que ça se vend plus, mais ça reste du court terme. Et de toute façon y'a tellement de concurrence là-dessus que ça fera des morts...



Nan je suis d'accord. Mais je peux comprendre que certaines rédac se laisse aller à la "facilité" de la news à clic quand elle se retrouve dos au mur financièrement. Je ne parle pas de celles qui ont toujours été dans la catégorie "closer". C'est soit tu sers les miches en attendant et en espérant que ça passe, soit tu essaies de remonter la pente financièrement en multipliant les news à clic. Bien évidement qu'il est préférable de rester dans la continuité de ce qu'on fait afin de garder ses fidèles, comme tu le fais si bien remarquer, mais dos au mur on est souvent moins apte à prendre les bonnes décisions.

Mais je suis plus apte à croire les rédac qui disent "c'est ça qui marche" plutôt que les gens qui vont te dire "on veut autre chose". En terme de clics comptabilisé, seules les rédac voient ce qui fonctionne le plus. Ils en avaient parlé d'ailleurs lors d'un débat sur jvn.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Etes vous lus et connus des éditeurs étrangers qui n'ont pas de bureau en France ? Est ce qu'ils s'intéressent à vos tests sur leurs jeux ?

----------


## Crackhead Funky

C'est une question qui m’intéresse aussi, quelle est l'image de CPC a l’étranger?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonjour la rédac,

Je crois me souvenir que Boulon était très enthousiaste concernant Wasteland 2. Est-il prématuré à l'heure actuelle de risquer un early access pour ce jeu si on est fan à la fois de Fallout et de Xcom ? 
L'état d'avancement actuel du jeu vaut-il l'investissement, ou une précommande de ce titre tient-elle de l'hérésie ?

---------- Post added at 16h55 ---------- Previous post was at 15h53 ----------




> Bonjour, j'ai reçu une liseuse kindler en cadeau de Noel, et je voudrais savoir si parmi toutes vos applications dématérialisées il ya quelque chose de compatible avec les liseuses.
> 
> 
> Est-il envisageable de proposer canard pc sur la boutique d'amazon(ce qui serait confortable et simple)


Cette question est ancienne et fut assez trollée, mais depuis que je me suis rendu compte qu'il est possible de lire toutes ses possessions kindle sur un écran 24 pouces en couleur au lieu de la liseuse minuscule en N&B (ou sur son portable, ou n'importe quel autre support), elle m’apparaît en fait intéressante surtout vue la différence de prix avec un IPad.

Mais bon, je suppose que vous avez assez à faire à stabiliser la version numérique actuelle avant de vous attaquer à ce chantier.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour Wasteland 2, j'y ai pas joué donc je ne vais pas répondre à la place de Boulon... mais à vue de nez j'ai qu'un truc à dire : ne vous infligez pas un second Vampire Bloodlines.

----------


## smokytoks

Wow ! C'est à ce point ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est pas une question que ce soit à un point ou non. Je trouve juste dommage de se saboter volontairement un jeu parce qu'on est impatient.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca y est, je suis encore plus impatient maintenant  ::): .

Merci.

----------


## smokytoks

> C'est pas une question que ce soit à un point ou non. Je trouve juste dommage de se saboter volontairement un jeu parce qu'on est impatient.


Ah ok ! Ça me rassure : j'ai backé donc j'ai accès à la beta mais j'évite justement d'y toucher...

Du coup, ton message était tout sauf rassurant. Merci de l'éclaircissement...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Backer de Broken Age, j'ai attendu la release pour faire l'act 1 (d'ailleurs, bien trop court mais tellement plein de promesses).

Backer de Wasteland 2, j'attends la sortie pour m'y mettre. Je n'ai pas envie de me spoiler la découverte sans bug.  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pareil j'y touche pas non plus alors que j'ai bouffé Broken Age.

"Peut être parce que tu es une grosse quiche en anglais ?"

Qui a dit ça ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah ça, clairement, faut attendre la release pour Wasteland 2. j'vois pas l'intérêt de se gâcher d'avance l'intérêt et la découverte.C'est pour ça que j'ai à peine lancé Original Sin, même si putain je crève d'envie de le relancer encore et encore  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

*Question*

Est ce qu'une autre livraison de version démat est prévue pour abandonwaremagazine ? Ca s'arrête à peu près au 200. (c'est assez bizarre d'ailleurs, certains numéros sont dispos, d'autres non)

----------


## O.Boulon

> Etes vous lus et connus des éditeurs étrangers qui n'ont pas de bureau en France ? Est ce qu'ils s'intéressent à vos tests sur leurs jeux ?


Ca fait un bout de temps qu'on a une bonne réput' à l'étranger.
J'oserais même dire qu'on a d'abord eu une réputation à l'étranger avant d'avoir eu une réputation en France.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

M'étonnerais pas que vous soyez réputés pour vous goinfrer au buffet lors des conventions  :tired: 


Sinon toujours pas de projets élargis pour le Canard Consoles ?  Ca reste un "cahier" intégré au glorieux CPC ?

----------


## O.Boulon

[QUOTE=Jeckhyl;7496519]Bonjour la rédac,

Je crois me souvenir que Boulon était très enthousiaste concernant Wasteland 2. Est-il prématuré à l'heure actuelle de risquer un early access pour ce jeu si on est fan à la fois de Fallout et de Xcom ? 
L'état d'avancement actuel du jeu vaut-il l'investissement, ou une précommande de ce titre tient-elle de l'hérésie ?[COLOR="Silver"]

Je me rappelle l'avoir dit sur Twitter et j'aurais dû le répéter ici... 
Un early access -en particulier un early access de RPG-, ça ne s'achète que si on a envie d'aider à débugguer ou si on a envie de filer de la thune pour soutenir le projet.

C'est généralement une très mauvaise idée de vouloir commencer le jeu alors qu'il n'etst pas terminé : les sauvegardes ne seront pas forcément compatible, ça va vous gâcher le plaisir de la découverte...
Même si ces titres (wasteland2, Age of Decadence, Divinity Original Sin et j'en passe) sont tout à fait jouable en l'état, c'est déraisonnable. 

Moi, je le fais pour le boulot... Mais c'est un véritable supplice.

---------- Post added at 11h55 ---------- Previous post was at 11h48 ----------




> Bonjour, j'ai reçu une liseuse kindler en cadeau de Noel, et je voudrais savoir si parmi toutes vos applications dématérialisées il ya quelque chose de compatible avec les liseuses.
> 
> 
> Est-il envisageable de proposer canard pc sur la boutique d'amazon(ce qui serait confortable et simple)


Pas de CanardPC sur Amazon en vue.
Par contre, on a bien l'intention de sortir quelques projets au format Ebook.
Genre dans quelques semaines.

---------- Post added at 11h55 ---------- Previous post was at 11h55 ----------




> Bonjour, j'ai reçu une liseuse kindler en cadeau de Noel, et je voudrais savoir si parmi toutes vos applications dématérialisées il ya quelque chose de compatible avec les liseuses.
> 
> 
> Est-il envisageable de proposer canard pc sur la boutique d'amazon(ce qui serait confortable et simple)


Pas de CanardPC sur Amazon en vue.
Par contre, on a bien l'intention de sortir quelques projets au format Ebook.
Genre dans quelques semaines.

---------- Post added at 11h55 ---------- Previous post was at 11h55 ----------




> Bonjour, j'ai reçu une liseuse kindler en cadeau de Noel, et je voudrais savoir si parmi toutes vos applications dématérialisées il ya quelque chose de compatible avec les liseuses.
> 
> 
> Est-il envisageable de proposer canard pc sur la boutique d'amazon(ce qui serait confortable et simple)


Pas de CanardPC sur Amazon en vue.
Par contre, on a bien l'intention de sortir quelques projets au format Ebook.
Genre dans quelques semaines.

---------- Post added at 11h56 ---------- Previous post was at 11h55 ----------




> M'étonnerais pas que vous soyez réputés pour vous goinfrer au buffet lors des conventions 
> 
> 
> Sinon toujours pas de projets élargis pour le Canard Consoles ?  Ca reste un "cahier" intégré au glorieux CPC ?


Oui, ça reste dans CanardPC pour l'instant.

---------- Post added at 11h57 ---------- Previous post was at 11h56 ----------




> *Question*
> 
> Est ce qu'une autre livraison de version démat est prévue pour abandonwaremagazine ? Ca s'arrête à peu près au 200. (c'est assez bizarre d'ailleurs, certains numéros sont dispos, d'autres non)


Bah on leur avait proposé de passer à la rédac' pour choper ce qui manquait... La proposition tient toujours.

---------- Post added at 11h58 ---------- Previous post was at 11h57 ----------




> C'est un peu HS vis à vis du magazine, mais quand même en rapport avec le microcosme vidéoludique : vous savez ce qu'il se passe chez Gamekult ? (changement d'actionnaire et départ du rédac-chef Poischich)


Aucune idée, mais ça me fait un peu iech' de plus faire de press tour avec lui.

---------- Post added at 11h58 ---------- Previous post was at 11h58 ----------




> C'est un peu HS vis à vis du magazine, mais quand même en rapport avec le microcosme vidéoludique : vous savez ce qu'il se passe chez Gamekult ? (changement d'actionnaire et départ du rédac-chef Poischich)


Aucune idée, mais ça me fait un peu iech' de plus faire de press tour avec lui.

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h58 ----------




> C'est un peu HS vis à vis du magazine, mais quand même en rapport avec le microcosme vidéoludique : vous savez ce qu'il se passe chez Gamekult ? (changement d'actionnaire et départ du rédac-chef Poischich)


Aucune idée, mais ça me fait un peu iech' de plus faire de press tour avec lui.

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------




> C'est un peu HS vis à vis du magazine, mais quand même en rapport avec le microcosme vidéoludique : vous savez ce qu'il se passe chez Gamekult ? (changement d'actionnaire et départ du rédac-chef Poischich)


Aucune idée, mais ça me fait un peu iech' de plus faire de press tour avec lui.

---------- Post added at 11h59 ---------- Previous post was at 11h59 ----------




> C'est un peu HS vis à vis du magazine, mais quand même en rapport avec le microcosme vidéoludique : vous savez ce qu'il se passe chez Gamekult ? (changement d'actionnaire et départ du rédac-chef Poischich)


Aucune idée, mais ça me fait un peu iech' de plus faire de press tour avec lui.

----------


## Raymonde



----------


## O.Boulon

> Question : Avez-vous constaté un impact sur les ventes (à la hausse comme  la baisse) de l'adjonction de la partie console au magazine ? Ou cela n'a t'il eu aucun effet ?


Ca blesse notre honneur d'Ayatollah du PC... mais ouais grave !

---------- Post added at 12h01 ---------- Previous post was at 12h00 ----------




> http://i.imgur.com/zsWP9ZE.gif


Putain de combo breaker, va.

---------- Post added at 12h06 ---------- Previous post was at 12h01 ----------




> 1) Dans le dernier numéro, y'a une brève news sur la fin de GFWL et le fait qu'il va gicler des jeux qui y sont enchaînés. Vous écrivez ça sur la base de l'annonce MS ou vous avez des sources multiples le confirmant ?
> 
> Parce que Capcom par exemple, a annoncé y'a bientôt 4 ou 5 mois qu'il allait le retirer de ses jeux, et on attend encore. A vrai dire, avec la X-ième réédition de RE4 sur Steam, on craint même que des jeux comme RE5 le gardent pour toujours et qu'on finisse par voir sortir à la place une "new edition HD ta mère"... cette fois sans GFWL évidemment.
> 
> 2)  Space Hulk DW vous étiez beaucoup à la preview presse sans jeu ? Je me souviens avoir lu celle de NoFrag sans pix non plus. Ils vous ont donné une estimation d'un premier proto démontrable ?
> 
> 3) C'est une bonne idée de parler de Neo Scavenger en passant. Vous comptez faire un truc sur Underrail ?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses aux questions en passant et super couv de Couly again pour le nouveau num.


1) Y a eu plusieurs annonces concordantes. Mais pour être honnête, j'ai pas vérifié personnellement. Faudrait que je relance un Dead Rising.
2) On a vu le jeu. Enfin, on a vu quelques couloirs et quelques genestealers. La prod avait commencé depuis 1 mois et demi. Donc, je pense qu'on peut bien attendre 5-6 mois avant de voir autre chose.
3) J'avais déjà fait un micro-truc dans le dossier Early Access. Mais, oui, je compte bien en reparler. Pas tout de suite.

---------- Post added at 12h06 ---------- Previous post was at 12h06 ----------




> 1) Dans le dernier numéro, y'a une brève news sur la fin de GFWL et le fait qu'il va gicler des jeux qui y sont enchaînés. Vous écrivez ça sur la base de l'annonce MS ou vous avez des sources multiples le confirmant ?
> 
> Parce que Capcom par exemple, a annoncé y'a bientôt 4 ou 5 mois qu'il allait le retirer de ses jeux, et on attend encore. A vrai dire, avec la X-ième réédition de RE4 sur Steam, on craint même que des jeux comme RE5 le gardent pour toujours et qu'on finisse par voir sortir à la place une "new edition HD ta mère"... cette fois sans GFWL évidemment.
> 
> 2)  Space Hulk DW vous étiez beaucoup à la preview presse sans jeu ? Je me souviens avoir lu celle de NoFrag sans pix non plus. Ils vous ont donné une estimation d'un premier proto démontrable ?
> 
> 3) C'est une bonne idée de parler de Neo Scavenger en passant. Vous comptez faire un truc sur Underrail ?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses aux questions en passant et super couv de Couly again pour le nouveau num.


1) Y a eu plusieurs annonces concordantes. Mais pour être honnête, j'ai pas vérifié personnellement. Faudrait que je relance un Dead Rising.
2) On a vu le jeu. Enfin, on a vu quelques couloirs et quelques genestealers. La prod avait commencé depuis 1 mois et demi. Donc, je pense qu'on peut bien attendre 5-6 mois avant de voir autre chose.
3) J'avais déjà fait un micro-truc dans le dossier Early Access. Mais, oui, je compte bien en reparler. Pas tout de suite.

---------- Post added at 12h06 ---------- Previous post was at 12h06 ----------




> 1) Dans le dernier numéro, y'a une brève news sur la fin de GFWL et le fait qu'il va gicler des jeux qui y sont enchaînés. Vous écrivez ça sur la base de l'annonce MS ou vous avez des sources multiples le confirmant ?
> 
> Parce que Capcom par exemple, a annoncé y'a bientôt 4 ou 5 mois qu'il allait le retirer de ses jeux, et on attend encore. A vrai dire, avec la X-ième réédition de RE4 sur Steam, on craint même que des jeux comme RE5 le gardent pour toujours et qu'on finisse par voir sortir à la place une "new edition HD ta mère"... cette fois sans GFWL évidemment.
> 
> 2)  Space Hulk DW vous étiez beaucoup à la preview presse sans jeu ? Je me souviens avoir lu celle de NoFrag sans pix non plus. Ils vous ont donné une estimation d'un premier proto démontrable ?
> 
> 3) C'est une bonne idée de parler de Neo Scavenger en passant. Vous comptez faire un truc sur Underrail ?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses aux questions en passant et super couv de Couly again pour le nouveau num.


1) Y a eu plusieurs annonces concordantes. Mais pour être honnête, j'ai pas vérifié personnellement. Faudrait que je relance un Dead Rising.
2) On a vu le jeu. Enfin, on a vu quelques couloirs et quelques genestealers. La prod avait commencé depuis 1 mois et demi. Donc, je pense qu'on peut bien attendre 5-6 mois avant de voir autre chose.
3) J'avais déjà fait un micro-truc dans le dossier Early Access. Mais, oui, je compte bien en reparler. Pas tout de suite.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Apparemment faudrait un stage de sensibilisation pour les membres de la rédac', concernant l'utilisation de leur propre forum. C'te pavé de quotes en triplons...  ::ninja:: 


Sinon un petit retour sur Dead State prochainement ? Apparemment l'Early Access est arrivé.

----------


## Raymonde

Un croc en jambe dans ta série de posts biM BRADAMBAMBOUM

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, le forum a plus l'habitude que je poste. Il est tout foufou.
Dead State, c'est effectivement prévu.

----------


## Raymonde

> Sinon un petit retour sur Dead State prochainement ?


Tu dis s'il-vous-plaît ok et à la fin merci et pas merci mon chien

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Tu dis s'il-vous-plaît ok et à la fin merci et pas merci mon chien


Je bosse dans une société de services, alors pour une fois que je peux causer comme le client... :Cigare: 
Syndrome du tyrannisé qui devient tyrannique, tout ça.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Depuis que vous avez un casque de réalité virtuelle, j'espérais que vous alliez indiquer à chaque jeu si l'adaptation à cette révolution numérique était bien exécutée (pas de cinétose, menus lisibles...).
Étant passionné (et correcteur bénévole sur entertherift.fr), ainsi que futur client de ce nouveau support, je me demande si cela est prévu pour bientôt...
Merci.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Pas de CanardPC sur Amazon en vue.
> Par contre, on a bien l'intention de sortir quelques projets au format Ebook.
> Genre dans quelques semaines.


La fameuse encyclopédie ? D'ailleurs, où en êtes-vous avec les précommandes, le projet sur support physique a l'air viable ?

Question bonus : on est à un petit mois de la sortie officielle du jeu South Park, et pour le moment c'est le silence radio total. Il n'y a pas des retours sous le manteau par des gens bien informés ?
Oui, ce jeu me fait baver depuis des mois.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Je me rappelle l'avoir dit sur Twitter et j'aurais dû le répéter ici...


C'est super cool que vous soyez réactifs sur Twitter (je le pense vraiment). C'est un chouette média et que vous utilisez à bon escient.  

Mais n'oubliez pas ce topic et le forum, parce que le forum a quand même des avantages. On peut trouver les réponses qu'on cherche en passant par google, on peut développer sur plus de 160 caractères, et on a un réel historique de ce qui s'est dit.  

Peace.  




Fernand

----------


## keulz

> C'te pavé de quotes en triplons...


C'est comme les whoopers, ça va par 3.  :Bave: 

Sinon; quand est-ce que (ou sous quels critères) la diffusion de CPC sera augmentée ? Parce qu'à côté de chez mes parents, j'en ai chié pour trouver un buraliste qui en vend...  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Abonne-toi.
Non sérieusement, si t'achètes tous les numéros j'vois pas pourquoi s'emmerder avec le buraliste.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Bonjour. 
> Depuis que vous avez un casque de réalité virtuelle, j'espérais que vous alliez indiquer à chaque jeu si l'adaptation à cette révolution numérique était bien exécutée (pas de cinétose, menus lisibles...).
> Étant passionné (et correcteur bénévole sur entertherift.fr), ainsi que futur client de ce nouveau support, je me demande si cela est prévu pour bientôt...
> Merci.


Dès qu'Oculus VR nous envoie les derniers casques HD et un carton de sacs à vomi, on ne manquera pas de le faire.




> La fameuse encyclopédie ? D'ailleurs, où en êtes-vous avec les précommandes, le projet sur support physique a l'air viable ?


Pas vraiment possible de donner de date pour le moment, mais c'est en bonne voie.




> Question bonus : on est à un petit mois de la sortie officielle du jeu South Park, et pour le moment c'est le silence radio total. Il n'y a pas des retours sous le manteau par des gens bien informés ?
> Oui, ce jeu me fait baver depuis des mois.


T'es pas le seul qu'il fait baver. On espère pouvoir mettre les mains sur une version jouable bientôt et vous dire si toute cette bave sur le clavier était justifiée.

----------


## Naity

> Envoyé par TheProjectHate
> 
> La fameuse encyclopédie ? D'ailleurs, où en êtes-vous avec les précommandes, le projet sur support physique a l'air viable ?
> 
> 
> Pas vraiment possible de donner de date pour le moment, mais c'est en bonne voie.


A ce propos, pour les expat' qui ont pas de chéquier, y'a moyen de préco?

----------


## TheProjectHate

Il faut envoyer un mail à encyclo araubaze canardpc poing com. Je l'ai fait vu que je suis aussi expat et j'ai demandé si on pouvait faire un virement bancaire ou un paiement carte bleue, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse.

----------


## Naity

Merci  :;):

----------


## keulz

> Abonne-toi.
> Non sérieusement, si t'achètes tous les numéros j'vois pas pourquoi s'emmerder avec le buraliste.


Mé yé souis zabonné, sauf que mes numéros étaient là où moi, je n'étais pas...  :Emo:

----------


## Guy Moquette

J'aimerais pouvoir vous répondre sur les modes de paiement, mais comme on n'en est pas encore au stade de la commercialisation, rien n'a été décidé. Malgré tout, je ne pense pas trop m'avancer en prédisant que les modes de paiement déjà existants sur le site (à savoir, outre les chèques, la CB et Paypal) figureront dans les options.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Dès qu'Oculus VR nous envoie les derniers casques HD et un carton de sacs à vomi, on ne manquera pas de le faire.


Qu'en est il du problème soulevé, à savoir qu'on ne voit que l'écran qu'une peut donc jamais jeter un coup d'oeil au clavier ? Vous jouez plutôt au pad du coup ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hophophop.
Sur Nofrag ils font mention d'un *Call Of Cthulhu* édité par Focus et qui sortirait en 2015 (donc sans doute 2016, mais bon).
Des infos là tout de suite maintenant sans attendre  ?  :tired:

----------


## Chan

_



			
				(...)Frogware s'attaquera ensuite à un jeu d'enquête Call of Cthulhu, en partenariat avec Chaosium.
			
		

_
Omar Boulon - CPC n°290, à la fin de l'_A Venir_ de Sherlock.

Pas plus pour le moment.

----------


## azruqh

Quelqu'un à la rédac' a mis ses mimines sur *Dark Souls 2* ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Omar Boulon - CPC n°290, à la fin de l'_A Venir_ de Sherlock.
> 
> Pas plus pour le moment.


Ah mince, j'avais pas tilté sur le moment. J'ai honte...

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Quelqu'un à la rédac' a mis ses mimines sur *Dark Souls 2* ?


Maria Kalash va encore s'y coller ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Maria Kalash va encore s'y coller ?


Vu la violence de mon syndrome post-traumatique, c'est le jeune Pipomantis qui va s'y coller. Il a commencé à faire des stocks d'anxiolytiques.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous nous tiendrez au jus pour le portage PC  ::): . Parce que pour Dark Soul...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'inquiètes, Durante est sur les starting blocks  ::P:

----------


## kenshironeo

Est ce que vous pourriez faire un dossier sur la distinction entre l'exploit et l'utilisation pertinente des mécanismes du jeu?


Il y a parfois des difficultés à savoir si une pratique relève de l'abus ou de l'utilisation des mécanismes du jeu. Je prends un exemple : la possibilité d'être full chameleon dans Oblivion, qui permet de devenir complètement indétectable. Pour certains c'est de l'abus, mais en même temps, on voit que cette possibilité a été envisagé, puisqu'il y a une différence graphique visible entre un personnage invisible à 80%(on voit une épée invisible avec quelques déformations) et un personnage complètement invisible(on ne voit rien).


Il y a de nombreuses situations, surtout dans les jeux multijoueurs, où on trouve ce genre de débats. A la sortie de Diablo 3, certains taxaient les utilisateurs de certains builds de cheaters parce qu'ils étaient trop puissants, ou permettaient de vaincre un boss en étant quasi intuables. Pourtant, ces joueurs ne faisaient que se servir de ce qui était à leur disposition, dans un contexte où le mode Armageddon était très frustrant et où il fallait donc user de ruse pour avancer vite(se faire ressusciter pour recrever ensuite juste après avoir atteint un checkpoint,attirer les ennemis dans des passages étroits,etc)




Bref un dossier sur cette question, à propos des pratiques ne relevant pas de la modification du code du jeu mais prêtant à débat, serait intéressant.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est à la Rédac de répondre, mais sur ce thème et dans ton sujet, voici un article (en Anglais) qui m'a ouvert les yeux y a fort longtemps sur ce thème des "exploit" et du fait de jouer pour gagner. Ce que ça veut vraiment dire. J'en conseille vraiment la lecture à tout joueur.

http://www.sirlin.net/articles/playi...in-part-1.html

----------


## kenshironeo

En effet c'est court mais ça en dit long  ::o: 


Merci :;): 

Testerez vous le portage PC de Killer is Dead?(optimisation pc,etc)?

----------


## Charlot

Tiens, il y a un remake de Midwinter en cours, je ne me souviens plus si vous l'évoquâtes (http://blog.themidwinterreport.com/).

Sinon, le ferez-vous? J'ai un souvenir brumeux mais enthousiaste de l'original.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Tiens, une idée m'est passée par la tête comme ça...

Bon, il est bien admis dans le coin que les pré-commandes sont une belle saloperie et un appeau à pigeons. Certes. J'imagine qu'on peut différencier sans trop de mal les préco et season pass intégré de BF4 (par exemple) et celles de jeux au plan marketing moins élaboré, pour qui les préco peuvent peut-être avoir un intérêt.

Bref, je me demandais si on connaissez au final l'impact de cette pratique dans le milieu et, plus précisément, en quoi elle a changé la période de fin de développement des jeux ?
Bouffé d'air pour les dev' quand les préco marchent bien et finalisation du jeu plus sereine ? L'exact inverse quand les préco ne s'écoulent pas ? Signal permettant de modifier des points importants du jeu avant la sortie ? etc ?

Je trouverai intéressant une enquête sur ce sujet, du point de vue des développeurs (pour changer un peu).

Voila merci, je retourne dormir.

----------


## Hellvis

> http://www.sirlin.net/articles/playi...in-part-1.html


Je ne commanderai pas son bouquin, mais la suite d'article est très instructive (omg, je suis un scrub). Le dernier sur Survivor est un peu trop pour moi.

Sinon j'ai lu le coin du jeu d'Ivan le fou du n°291. Alors les mecs, vous allez pas cautionner un network indépendant labellisé par une charte qu'il faudrait lire alors qu'on peut se faire vider le cerveau sur youtube, c'est n'importe quoi !! Et la liberté d'expression messieurs ?

D'ailleurs en parlant de Youtube, y aurait pas une tentative pour certains youtubers/streamers de se barrer pour des cieux plus cléments ? Vers Twitch par exemple ? Ou à la limite de podcaster sur Youtube (scène : une caméra, un siège/on parle juste - pas de problème avec les droits de propriétés intellectuelles) et de streamer sur Twitch. Les indés (les pauvres) sur twitch, les corporate (l'éslite) sur youtube, tout le monde il est content. Jusqu'à ce que Twitch suive le chemin de youtube ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'sais bien que le sujet est déjà abordé plus ou moins explicitement au travers de niouzes et articles, mais  y'aurait pas moyen de pondre un dossier sur les relations plus que douteuses de pas mal de sites qui se font l'écho marketing de jeux/constructeurs ?
Quand je vois les "RT One (ou autre) pour concours" provenant de "chroniqueurs", ptain mais c'est vraiment devenu nawak; Dans le temps le marketing douteux se faisait plus finement, y'avait un vrai savoir-faire artisanal  :Emo: 
De toute façon y'a plus grand monde qui peut vous blairer parmi les confrères, vous ne prenez pas de risque  :Cigare:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Avez-vous reçu une version finalisée de Thief 4 pour test?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Avez-vous reçu une version finalisée de Thief 4 pour test?


Non.
Et ça donne déjà un premier indice sur la note finale.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non.
> Et ça donne déjà un premier indice sur la note finale.


En même temps, sorti peut être des jeux indés, vous en avez souvent des AAA offert gracieusement par l'éditeur avant la date de sortie ? J'ai l'impression que c'est très rare...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non.
> Et ça donne déjà un premier indice sur la note finale.


Aïe.

----------


## rednoux

> Non.
> Et ça donne déjà un premier indice sur la note finale.


4?

----------


## znokiss

Non, ça c'est le titre du jeu.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non.
> Et ça donne déjà un premier indice sur la note finale.


Risque que ce soit une bouse casualisée pour consoleux (reproche déjà fait à l'encontre du 3e opus à sa sortie)?

----------


## Belhoriann

Bon alors comme ça Titanfall ne casse pas des Brink ?
Vous avez accès à une version test d'ores et déjà ou vous vous contentez de la beta comme tout le monde ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On va pas prédire la note de Thief sans y avoir touché.
Mais le fait qu'Eidos nous a annoncé ne pas pouvoir nous fournir la version review alors que le jeu sort dans une semaine ne contribue pas à l'optimisme.
Après, ça se trouve, on va le recevoir demain. Mais ça serait dommage parce qu'on aura bouclé.

----------


## Xchroumfph

En même temps, les tests des grosses sorties 15 jours voir un mois après tout le monde, c'est limite une tradition, non ?  ::trollface:: 

C'est d'ailleurs à mes yeux un des gros attraits du magazine.

----------


## kenshironeo

Quid de Rambo, Est-ce qu'il aura droit à quelques lignes dans le prochain numéro? Vu les images j'attends pas grand chose mais bon...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bon alors comme ça Titanfall ne casse pas des Brink ?
> Vous avez accès à une version test d'ores et déjà ou vous vous contentez de la beta comme tout le monde ?


Bêta et comment dire...

Sinon Rambo on a tiré à la courte paille et Moquette devrait s'y coller.

----------


## MrBeaner

Salut! Dites, concernant les CanardPC Hardware Hors-série, est-ce qu'ils sont inclus dans l'abonnement CPCHW ou non ? Parce que j'ai rien reçu et j'étais étonné de ne pas avoir accepté de les prendre en plus dans mon abonnement si c'était proposé. Du coup, ça ne s'achète qu'à la pièce ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut! Dites, concernant les CanardPC Hardware Hors-série, est-ce qu'ils sont inclus dans l'abonnement CPCHW ou non ? Parce que j'ai rien reçu et j'étais étonné de ne pas avoir accepté de les prendre en plus dans mon abonnement si c'était proposé. Du coup, ça ne s'achète qu'à la pièce ?


Indice chez vous :



> *Hors-série*

----------


## MrBeaner

Bah ouais, mais je me souvenais pas si les HS étaient sur option inclus dans l'abonnement en plus  ::P:  c'est souvent le cas lorsque je m'abonne à un magazine.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Vu que les HS de CPCHW sont aléatoires, c'est compliqué de les inclure dans l'abonnement.
Les magasines qui incluent les HS en font régulièrement chaque année.

----------


## MrBeaner

Ah voilà  ::):  Ceci expliquant cela. Merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> On va pas prédire la note de Thief sans y avoir touché.
> Mais le fait qu'Eidos nous a annoncé ne pas pouvoir nous fournir la version review alors que le jeu sort dans une semaine ne contribue pas à l'optimisme.
> Après, ça se trouve, on va le recevoir demain. Mais ça serait dommage parce qu'on aura bouclé.


Ah c'est balot pour eux, mais tient-nous au courant.

----------


## Kamasa

Bha il te tient déjà au courant toutes les 2 semaines pour 4€30  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bha il te tient déjà au courant toutes les 2 semaines pour 4€30


Concernant précisément Thief 4?

----------


## kenshironeo

Ce sont juste des titres remis au goût du jour, mais il y aurait moyen d'avoir un test ou quelques lignes sur Ikaruga et Metal Slug, et accessoirement le nouveau Strider?

----------


## dutilleul

Est-ce que vous avez des nouvelles de Beyond Good and Evil 2 qui étais censé sortir avec les nouvelles consoles ? Il n'y a plus aucune information de la part d'Ubisoft depuis un moment.

----------


## Ymnargue

> On va pas prédire la note de Thief sans y avoir touché.
> Mais le fait qu'Eidos nous a*it* annoncé ne pas pouvoir nous fournir la version review alors que le jeu sort dans une semaine ne contribue pas à l'optimisme.
> Après, ça se trouve, on va le recevoir demain. Mais ça serait dommage parce qu'on aura bouclé.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Slowhand t'es mort.  ::O:

----------


## Zaltman

> Slowhand t'es mort.


Vite Slowhand! En envoyant rapidement un mail de motivation pour secrétaire de rédaction comme alibi, tu peux peut-être encore sauver ta peau.  ::o:

----------


## kenshironeo

Les deux orthographes me semblent possibles, même si le subjonctif est généralement préféré, cela étant dit si on était logique on utiliserait l'indicatif puisque le fait n'a pas une valeur hypothétique et s'est déjà réalisé.

----------


## keulz

> Les deux orthographes me semblent possibles, même si le subjonctif est généralement préféré, cela étant dit si on était logique on utiliserait l'indicatif puisque le fait n'a pas une valeur hypothétique et s'est déjà réalisé.


osef

----------


## Lt Anderson

Concernant Thief 4, une image issue d'un tweet confirmerait certaines craintes :

----------


## Epikoienkore

Même s'il ne fait aucun doute que Thief 4 sera inférieure au précédent et encore plus aux deux premiers, là c'est quand même un peu gros comme comparaison. 
Le mec il compare un niveau de Thief² qui intervient quasiment au milieu du jeu, et le 1er niveau du nouveau qui, comme pour tous les jeux actuels ou presque, est forcément plus un tutorial qu'un vrai niveau. Après je crains que la verticalité et donc les étages multiples ne soit pour autant pas de la partie dans le nouveau. Mais si chaque niveau suivant est aussi linéaire que le 1er, là... comment le dire poliment... non, en fait je vais rien dire du tout, ça n'en vaut pas la peine à ce stade.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je crois que tout est dit.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Même s'il ne fait aucun doute que Thief 4 sera inférieure au précédent et encore plus aux deux premiers, là c'est quand même un peu gros comme comparaison. 
> Le mec il compare un niveau de Thief² qui intervient quasiment au milieu du jeu, et le 1er niveau du nouveau qui, comme pour tous les jeux actuels ou presque, est forcément plus un tutorial qu'un vrai niveau. Après je crains que la verticalité et donc les étages multiples ne soit pour autant pas de la partie dans le nouveau. Mais si chaque niveau suivant est aussi linéaire que le 1er, là... comment le dire poliment... non, en fait je vais rien dire du tout, ça n'en vaut pas la peine à ce stade.


Cette map de Thief 4 ne serait qu'un tutorial?

----------


## Nirm

> Cette map de Thief 4 ne serait qu'un tutorial?


 Il dit juste que c'est le premier niveau et comme beaucoup de 1er niveau *cela ressemble à un tuto*.



> le 1er niveau du nouveau qui, *comme pour tous les jeux actuels ou presque*, est forcément *plus* un tutorial *qu'*un vrai niveau

----------


## Lt Anderson

Faut donc espérer que les suivantes seront plus étendues et fouillées.

----------


## kenshironeo

Mouais, ça sent le skip verdict tout ça... ::(:

----------


## Scorbut

Ainsi que le follow through et le proactive user management.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Même s'il ne fait aucun doute que Thief 4 sera inférieure au précédent et encore plus aux deux premiers, là c'est quand même un peu gros comme comparaison. 
> Le mec il compare un niveau de Thief² qui intervient quasiment au milieu du jeu, et le 1er niveau du nouveau qui, comme pour tous les jeux actuels ou presque, est forcément plus un tutorial qu'un vrai niveau. Après je crains que la verticalité et donc les étages multiples ne soit pour autant pas de la partie dans le nouveau. Mais si chaque niveau suivant est aussi linéaire que le 1er, là... comment le dire poliment... non, en fait je vais rien dire du tout, ça n'en vaut pas la peine à ce stade.


Les entrepôts c'est le deuxième niveau il me semble, ou le troisième. Soit le début. Et même le premier niveau serait plus ouvert.  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 10h42 ---------- Previous post was at 10h42 ----------




> Ainsi que le follow through et le proactive user management.


:écoledecommerce+10:

----------


## O.Boulon

Les avis qui sont sortis aujourd'hui sont bien violents. Sauf Machinbiscuit.
Moi j'ai reçu mon code hier et il vient juste de finir d'être téléchargé... Va falloir attendre.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Moi j'ai reçu mon code hier et il vient juste de finir d'être téléchargé... Va falloir attendre.


Mais au niveau du téléchargement, c'était bien ? Il parait qu'il est plus long que le 2, c'est pas très bon signe. Tu nous tiens au courant hein ?  













 ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> Mais au niveau du téléchargement, c'était bien ? Il parait qu'il est plus long que le 2, c'est pas très bon signe. Tu nous tiens au courant hein ?


  ::XD:: 
Tu m'as tué. 
Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais au niveau du téléchargement, c'était bien ? Il parait qu'il est plus long que le 2, c'est pas très bon signe. Tu nous tiens au courant hein ?


Bof, non seulement c'est très linéaire, mais en plus ça se règle avec un QTE à la souris et le pavé numérique. Après c'est une longue cinématique un peu chiante.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ouais mais le moment où ça passe de 83% à 87% est quand même pas mal foutu je trouve.

----------


## ducon

Quoi, un téléchargement qui augmente plus vite que les stats du bac ? Pas possible…

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Les avis qui sont sortis aujourd'hui sont bien violents. Sauf Machinbiscuit.


Violents comment? Bon bien-sûr s'il est question de NDA je peux attendre un peu pour la réponse. Qui sait, le prochain CPC?...

----------


## Nirm

Est-ce que vous allez faire un article, une news, une comm' quelconque ici ou dans le mag' concernant le "partenariat" avec biendébuter.net (vas-y Izual!!!!) et la mise en place du sous forum ici?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Violents comment? Bon bien-sûr s'il est question de NDA je peux attendre un peu pour la réponse. Qui sait, le prochain CPC?...


Un indice :
"Les avis qui sont *sortis* aujourd'hui"

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Est-ce que vous allez faire un article, une news, une comm' quelconque ici ou dans le mag' concernant le &quot;partenariat&quot; avec biendébuter.net (vas-y Izual!!!!) et la mise en place du sous forum ici?


Yep !

----------


## Nirm

> Yep !


Je viens de la voir, merci!

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Un indice :
> "Les avis qui sont *sortis* aujourd'hui"


Je parlais d'une réponse de la rédac' de CPC.

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Tu veux une réponse de la rédac CPC sur le niveau de violence des articles parus dans la presse JV en général et disponibles un peu partout?

----------


## chtiungdor

Moi j'aurais bien voulu une réponse de la rédac' sur le choix généralement fait dans le monde des jeux vidéo de recourir à des pseudonymes et non d'utiliser le "vrai" nom des journalistes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est parce que c'est un truc de gamin et qu'on sait tous que le jeu vidéo est un loisir débile pour enfants. Les adultes font des trucs sérieux comme perdre de l'argent en bourse ou lâcher des bombes sur les civils.

----------


## azruqh

> Moi j'aurais bien voulu une réponse de la rédac' sur le choix généralement fait dans le monde des jeux vidéo de recourir à des pseudonymes et non d'utiliser le "vrai" nom des journalistes.


Parce que c'est rigolo. Des fois.

----------


## Anonyme871

Bonjour,

Entre deux tweet, Pipomantis, il bosse ?

----------


## Chernyfox

Non, il boit :D

----------


## trex

> Les avis qui sont sortis aujourd'hui sont bien violents. Sauf Machinbiscuit.


D'ailleurs il a posté une vidéo pour répondre à la volée de commentaires négatif car il avait aimé Thief.
En gros il dit 
"Un jeux vidéo est a la fois une science qui peut donc être analysé logiquement et objectivement (en gros là c'est techniquement dépassé, là c'est mécaniquement non fonctionnel) et un art qui est lui interprété subjectivement (en gros c'est une belle direction artistique, ce mécanisme de jeu procure du plaisir) mais aussi relativement du point de vue de la personne qui le test. 
Personne dont les attentes seront forcement différentes de celui qui lit/visionne le dit test. A cette personne (le lecteur/auditeur) alors de s’évertuer de relativiser les différent avis dont ils prend compte en fonction (de l’estimation qu'il peut avoir) du point de vue de l'auteur de cet avis."

Bref a quand le magazine / youtubeur qui nous feront des comptes rendus des personalitées / points de vues des magazines / youtubeurs de test de jeux vidéos afin de mieux les relativiser ?  ::P:

----------


## kenshironeo

Je sais que ça va paraître cliché, mais il y aurait moyen de rédiger un dossier sur les massacres de licences classiques par les éditeurs? Cela finit par devenir vraiment, mais vraiment irritant.

----------


## shallmar

...

----------


## Nirm

> coin, 
> 
> un HDD avec son windoz qui checkdisk a chaque boot, qui reboot a 39%, faut le laisser mourir ou il ya un espoir de comme avant?


 Tu penses vraiment que la rédaction va répondre à cette question alors que tu as une partie Dépannage et une partie Choix et Conseils Hardware où se trouve un thread dédié aux DD?  ::huh:: 
Faudrait peut être chercher un peu avant de poster dans le 1er topic que tu vois.  :tired:

----------


## shallmar

desolé, j'ai mélangé les topîcs. Je me fouette a l'aide d'un cable parallele aux picots rouillés et implore le saint pardon devant la jaquette de duke nukem 3D.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Je sais que ça va paraître cliché, mais il y aurait moyen de rédiger un dossier sur les massacres de licences classiques par les éditeurs? Cela finit par devenir vraiment, mais vraiment irritant.


T'inquiètes, grâce aux Watchmen comme toi qui veille au grain sur Métacritics et qui sabre consciencieusement les jeux qui ne leur reviennent pas, les éditeurs vont bientôt finir par comprendre. Reste au taquet !  ::lol::

----------


## Lennyroquai

> T'inquiètes, grâce aux Watchmen comme toi qui veille au grain sur Métacritics et qui sabre consciencieusement les jeux qui ne leur reviennent pas, les éditeurs vont bientôt finir par comprendre. Reste au taquet !


Heu... je saisis pas l'attaque là.

Ca pourrait être intéressant, avec l'histoire du dev autour du "massacre", je pense par exemple au dernier alien, avec les histoires internes de studio qui ont beaucoup contribués au gâchage ou le dernier Thief et ses 5 ans de dev...
Ca serait pourris si c'était juste du massacre gratuit, mais c'est pas trop le style du mag donc.

----------


## azruqh

J'ai pas lu tout le topic donc désolé si la question a déjà été posée : est-ce que quelqu'un à la rédac s'intéresse à *Factorio* ? Le jeu a bien avancé mais reste confidentiel, c'est dommage.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question pour Doc Teraboule/sujet d'article possible ? :



Mythe, réalité, déformation ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ce n’est pas un mythe, c’est connu et je crois que certains arrivent à ruser quand même. Mais c’est bien dégueulasse et tout le monde s’en fout.

----------


## shooty09

Y a déjà eu du reportage là dessus (Arte à mon souvenir), notamment sur les imprimantes, mais l’obsolescence programmé est un sujet bien plus vaste que l'univers informatique.

----------


## Lennyroquai

C'est loin d'être un mythe, et concernant les cartouches d'encre : je connais pas un constructeur qui ne le fasse pas.
Je sais que sur le net, y'a pas mal de monde qui a developpé des techniques pour chaque constructeur / modèles d'imprimantes.

Ca va du : 
- Appuyer sur le bouton reset de la cartouche
à
- Au crayon de papier, faite un bridge entre 2 soudures, mettez la cartouche dans l'imprimante, effacez le bridge et hop
à (Cas de ma Officejet 6100)
- Il faut avoir sous le coude 2 cartouches supplémentaires, car l'imprimante se souvient des 2 dernières... et en gros, une fois ta cartouche vide, tu la remplaces par une ancienne, qu'elle va détectée... tu refais la même avec une autre encore et résultat elle se souviendra plus de la 1ere (celle qu'elle vient de vider) et va la ré-analyser : et retrouver de l'encre dedans miraculeusement.

----------


## Cabfire

Sur certaines HP de notre parc, quand la date d'expiration de la cartouche est depassé impossible d'imprimer avec tant qu'elle n'est pas changée.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ce serait l'occasion de faire un dossier bien lourd à la Heden et de leur balancer ça en pleine figure. Balancez les noms, montrez les preuves et faites le plus de bruit possible ça changera peut-être les choses.

----------


## Lennyroquai

> Ce serait l'occasion de faire un dossier bien lourd à la Heden et de leur balancer ça en pleine figure. Balancez les noms, montrez les preuves et faites le plus de bruit possible ça changera peut-être les choses.


Quand tu vois pour Heden, où le boulot de Teraboule était proche de la perfection avec des trucs absolument évident (les traces de plombs), le temps que ca a pris et le bordel que ca a foutu...

On parle d'HP, Xerox, Brother, etc... des grosses multinationales, qui opèrent également dans d'autres technologies (Brevets, Serveurs, PCs, Stockage, Réseaux etc...)
Ce serait même plus du David contre Goliath là... et puis la charge de taf d'un dossier pareil nécessiterait 15 teraboule sous amphetamines pendant 5 ans + le budget de l'UMP

La vérité ne triomphent pas toujours tristement

----------


## kenshironeo

Mais Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il faut courber  l'échine tout ça parce que ces sociétés sont grosses? La presse a une certaine liberté en France, autant en profiter et ruer dans les brancards. Alors oui ça demanderait sans doute beaucoup de taff, mais le gain en popularité et la satisfaction de faire justice seraient là.

----------


## Scorbut

Je t'en prie, commence, on te regarde faire...

----------


## Bah

> Je t'en prie, commence, on te regarde faire...


Il le fait ! Sur metacritic.

----------


## kikoro

Si Doc Tb veut avoir la moindre chance de faire tomber ces multinationales faut qu'il s'associent avec une association comme UFC que choisir.
Alors imagine le bordel.:/

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ce serait l'occasion de faire un dossier bien lourd à la Heden et de leur balancer ça en pleine figure. Balancez les noms, montrez les preuves et faites le plus de bruit possible ça changera peut-être les choses.


Je n'irais pas jusque là. 
Juste un petit papier sur ces pratiques qui semblent bien connues et bien admises.

Une simple dissection de ladite puce serait bien (à  moins qu'elle soit interdite d'une manière ou d'une autre ?).

----------


## Raymonde

> Je t'en prie, commence, on te regarde faire...


Doucement avec le kensiro bashing.

Sinon on va commencer à distribuer des bonbons au cyanure, il y aura beaucoup moins de bruit croyez moi  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ou des M&M's aux amandes.

----------


## Frypolar

Le topic de la révolution contre les machines c’est pas ici  :tired:

----------


## smokytoks

Merci Frypolar de recentrer un peu ce topic, ça commençait à franchement manquer...

----------


## Euklif

Pour une fois, je suis un peu d'accord avec Kenshi (en enlevant le coté "dossier à charge"). Et savoir si la rédac des cpcHW a prévu un tel sujet pour plus tard ou non pour quelque raison que se soit (flemme, pas les épaules, tout ça tout ça), ben ça m'intéresse...

----------


## SuperLowl

Vous voulez que la rédac' fasse un dossier sur l'obsolescence programmée ? Alors pour commencer, il y a un topic pour les demandes d'articles à CPC Hardware. Ici, c'est pour les jeux vidéo (et ce qui les entoure : développeurs, distributeurs, ...). Ensuite, comme ça ne touche pas que le hardware mais plus généralement tous les appareils électroménagers, est-ce que c'est vraiment à CPC HW qu'il faut s'adresser et pas plutôt à une association de défense des consommateurs ? Et enfin, vous avez vérifié que de tels travaux n'avaient pas déjà été faits avant de venir demander que CPC enfile sa cape de justicier blanc ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Le législateur n'ayant pas daigné réagir, c'est qu'il faut insister.

Edit: pour moi le journalisme doit aussi être synonyme de confrontation et de clash, le journaliste doit remplir son rôle de quatrième pouvoir, c'est important qu'un article puisse faire bougerles choses. Exemple récent: l'enquête d'un magazine auto qui a conduit à la décision d'envoyer des experts dans les tunnels car les normes de sécurité ne sont pas respectées.

L'intérêt pour des cartouches d'encre? Aider le consommateur mais aussi les entreprises et les administrations. Que vous soyez dans une boîte ou travailliez à la fonction publique vous avez peut-être été sermonnés sur l'utilisation de la ficelle, des cartouches d'encre, de la photocopieuses, ou fait face à des pannes à répétition des imprimantes à cause des cartouches.

Alors à faire la chasse au gaspillage, autant s'attaquer d'abord aux fabricants qui l'organisent de manière industrialisée. Les conséquences sont économiques, matérielles, écologiques et humaines(car ces problèmes anodins impactent la qualité du travail et l'ambiance générale, nuisent à la productivité).

----------


## SuperLowl

Tu sais que les dates de péremption des yaourts sont volontairement raccourcies afin de pousser à la consommation ? Tu veux peut-être également que CPC en fasse un article ?

Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que tu as raison dans le fond : il ne faut pas accepter ce genre de pratiques. Par contre, est-ce réellement à CPC, "petite" publication assez spécialisée, de s'occuper d'un phénomène touchant la société dans son ensemble ? Ne serait-ce pas plutôt aux grandes éditions d'investigation et d'information des consommateurs ?

Tu sais, la cohérence homme/projet, ça signifie réellement quelque chose. Les moyens d'une telle enquête, tant en termes de réseau (au sens relations hein) que de moyens financiers et humaines, est-ce que CPC les a ?

Tu reprends souvent le cas de Heden. Mais tester une alimentation et prouver sa qualité ou non, c'est dans les compétences de DocTB. Là, on parle certainement de tester des centaines de cartouches de différents constructeurs. Il faut le temps, les personnes et l'argent pour le faire. Et peut-être que tout simplement, malgré toute la bonne volonté du monde, CPC ne les a pas.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est pas le sujet du topic.

----------


## Jeckhyl

D'ailleurs je dis ça juste en passant, quand on pose une question à la rédac, elle est libre d'y répondre ou non auquel cas la question demeurera lettre morte et OSEF, mais c'est à la rédac qu'on pose la question. Si je veux l'avis de monsieur X ou madame Y je vais dans le topic des questions dans la section Canard Café. C'est un peu casse-couilles cette manie de vouloir absolument répondre à la place des autres, et IRL c'est appelé de la mal politesse.

----------


## BentheXIII

Salut à tous, 
j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment: les chiffres de vente de CPC (pas en € sonnant et trébuchant, mais le nombre de magazines vendus).

Après avoir rigolé à la lecture de la frise chronologique sur vos années héroïques et aux happenings éditoriaux, j'aurai voulu avoir un peu plus de quantitatif à ce sujet.
Est-il possible de dégoter quelque part un historique des ventes de CPC? J'ai fait une recherche de mon côté (à base de google et de mots clés tels que chiffre vente canard pc), mais je ne tombe que sur des tendances globales.

Tant qu'à faire, pouvoir comparer les numéros vendus de CPC et du reste de la presse vidéoludique m'intéresse aussi.

Salutations et Remerciements.

----------


## Flad

Pensez-vous que la couv' avec Cartman peut booster les ventes du numéro ?
Ce serait possible de nous dire, une fois les chiffres connus, si ce numéro fait parti des meilleurs ventes de CPC ou pas ? (sans forcément donner les chiffres).

----------


## Charlot

Merci donc d'avoir évoqué Midwinter comme je l'ai demandé en page 279 - je me découvre du coup un pouvoir surpuissant et des responsabilités écrasantes.
Aussi, avec le prochain numéro, je voudrais un Oculus Rift et des Doritos (s'il vous plaît).

----------


## Euklif

> Alors pour commencer, il y a un topic pour les demandes d'articles à CPC Hardware.


Considérez-vous la rédac de CpcHW et Cconsole comme faisant partie de vos collègues? Si non, leurs lancez vous des boites de Söldner à la tronche à chaque fois qu'un de leurs membres passe dans votre champs de vision?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Est-ce que Boulon est toujours infecté par l'enthousiasme suite au press tour d'Evolve ?
Si oui, comment avez-vous réussi à le mettre en quarantaine ?

Dernière question, si vous avez réussi à le mettre en quarantaine, est-ce que travailler à la rédaction est plus agréable ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Je trouve cette année assez pauvre niveaux jeux, que ce soit pour les jeux indépendants ou les gros blockbusters.


Du coup je me demande, est-ce que c'est plus difficile de vendre le magazine les années où il ya peu de nouveautés intéressantes ou ça n'a aucun impact?(d'ailleurs c'est pour ça que vous avez peut-être finalement assez peu de questions sur les jeux en eux-mêmes, en dehors de banished qui est une bouffée d'air indé, rien d'excitant en ce moment, un castlevania moyen et un thief pathétique)

----------


## Flad

On est début mars et tu juges déjà l'année.....

----------


## kenshironeo

Bah j'ai regardé le planning des sorties^^

edit: pour faire simple, rien qui change des blockbusters à suite, dont pas mal peinent à convaincre, on apprend qu'un nouveau Batman va sortir, mais ya pas  braiment de grosses franchises inédites, ni côté indes ni côté AAA.

Aucune grosse claque du niveau de super meat boy, the binding of Isaac, dont starve à court terme, et aucun grand jeu spectaculaire qui fait l'unanimité non plus. Y avait des années ou on avait constamment du très bon, je sais pa smais 2008,2009,2010 ,2012 sont de très bonnes années en comparaison de 2013.
Plein de licences classiques sont pourries par des éditeurs hérétiques qui veulent changer les choses(hitman,thief, command and conquer,etc)

----------


## Zepolak

Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions  :;): 

Vous verrez, ça marche très bien  ::):

----------


## Flad

Ptite question qui ressort d'un échange avec d'autres canards : quand on paie un jeu moins cher sur GMG que sur Steam (par exemple) qui "perd" de l'argent ?
Le revendeur ? Les développeurs ? Le client parce que même à moins cher il reste un pigeon ? Obi-Wan Kenobi ?
Autrement formulé, est-ce que quand je paie le prix "fort" je soutien le développeur ou est-ce que ça dépend ?

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Aucune grosse claque du niveau de super meat boy, the binding of Isaac, dont starve à court terme


En même temps c'était pas spécialement des jeux attendus... C'est bien pour ça qu'on dit qu'ils ont créés un effet de surprise...

----------


## Qiou87

> En même temps c'était pas spécialement des jeux attendus... C'est bien pour ça qu'on dit qu'ils ont créés un effet de surprise...


Bonjour,

Merci d'écouter vos gentils modérateurs (2 messages plus haut):




> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien

----------


## Aymeeeric

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci d'écouter vos gentils modérateurs (2 messages plus haut):


Mille excuses !

----------


## Charlot

Salut, je trouve qu'elles ont perdu de leur spontanéité, est-ce que vous allez retirer les fausses-brèves-wtf de haut de page? Et surtout, qu'est-ce qui pourrait sauver l'amour?
En revanche, ne touchez pas à la couverture (c'est ce que je lis en premier!).

----------


## Haraban

Bonjour,

CPC de nouveau dans les sites malveillant de google? Que faire? J'en suis tout retourné.

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour,
> 
> CPC de nouveau dans les sites malveillant de google? Que faire? J'en suis tout retourné.


C’est signalé à TB, on en parle ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...=1#post7571920

----------


## Krimat

Divinity Original of Sin a été présenté à la presse française. Vous étiez présent ?
Bonnes impressions ou pas ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bonnes impressions ou pas ?


 :Bave:

----------


## Nirm

> 


Clair, concis, limpide.
On clique où sur j'aime?  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Ici→.

----------


## Finkel

Considérez vous la note d'un jeu gravé dans le marbre? 

Et si la réponse est non, pourquoi n'y a t'il jamais d'encart style 'on a changé d'avis' ?

----------


## Cheshire

> J'ai pas lu tout le topic donc désolé si la question a déjà été posée : est-ce que quelqu'un à la rédac s'intéresse à *Factorio* ? Le jeu a bien avancé mais reste confidentiel, c'est dommage.


J'approuve également  ::): 

Ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on a l'occasion de tomber sur une vraie pépite quasi inconnue du grand public ; en plus, là les canards ont été aux premières loges depuis le tout début :




> A la moitié de leur campagne  Indiegogo il y a un an ils avaient ramassé trois cacahuètes et étaient  sur le point de laisser tomber pour chercher un boulot (puis tout d'un  coup le bouche à oreille s'est mis en marche et tout s'est arrangé...  Une jolie histoire, un peu aussi grâce au forum CPC - cf. le début de ce  topic et le topic des jeux indés vers la page 72 ; le forum est  d'ailleurs linké sur la page officielle de Factorio depuis).

----------


## D3m3t05

> Bonjour,
> 
> CPC de nouveau dans les sites malveillant de google? Que faire? J'en suis tout retourné.


Méme question, pourquois google déteste il les canards a ce point ?

----------


## Finkel

> Méme question, pourquois google déteste il les canards a ce point ?


Je me permet de répondre à la place de Canard PC car j'ai lu leur réponse sur leur page facebook : Une page non-publié de leur site web contenait une pub pointant vers un site malveillant. Et le robot de Google les a automatiquement blacklisté, et la procédure pour leur faire entendre raison est laborieuse.

----------


## Nirm

Pour plus d'explications, le Doc en parle à partir d'ici sur le forum.

----------


## kenshironeo

Les moteurs graphiques puissants coûtent chersà développer ou à louer en termes de droits.


Alors je me suis posé une question que j'aimerais vous soumettre, imaginons qu'un pays conçoive un moteur graphique freeware à 100 million d'euros, capable de rivaliser avec les plus grands moteurs graphiques actuels, et le mettent à disposition des développeurs modestes gratuitement, Est-ce que ça pourrait booster le développement des jeux? Par exemple concevoir un équivalent gratuit du Cryengine  en terme de puissance.

----------


## Blowfin

On pourrait aller plus loin et forcer tous ces branleurs de députés à coder au lieu de dormir.

----------


## keulz

> Les moteurs graphiques puissants coûtent chersà développer ou à louer en termes de droits.


Non. Le cryengine est gratuit si tu fais des trucs gratuits, et ça doit être basé sur des royalties après, donc j'imagine que c'est franchement abordable.

----------


## olih

> Non. Le cryengine est gratuit si tu fais des trucs gratuits, et ça doit être basé sur des royalties après, donc j'imagine que c'est franchement abordable.


En tout cas, ça aurait l'air de coûter $1,2M pour un usage commercial (en 2012, ils ont peut être de nouveau tarifs maintenant).
C'est pas mal quand même.

----------


## Frypolar

> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien

----------


## Apericub

Février 2014, un superbe aperçu d'Evolve (le Left 4 Dead sans zombie mais avec du gros vilain pas beau) par Mr Boulon. Et les autres dans tous ça, ils en pensent quoi ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Février 2014, un superbe aperçu d'Evolve (le Left 4 Dead sans zombie mais avec du gros vilain pas beau) par Mr Boulon. Et les autres dans tous ça, ils en pensent quoi ?


Pour paraphraser Sébum à propos de Divinity :

 :Bave:

----------


## Apericub

C'est Carnaval dans le slip à la rédac donc. Intéressant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais ou c'est du fayotage  :tired: 

Ploumploum sinon vous voulez pas rendre visite aux Polonais de Cdrojekt, histoire de trinquer un coup, demander des nouvelles des enfants, et accessoirement de chaparder des infos sur Cyberpunk et Witcher 3 ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Pour paraphraser Sébum à propos de Divinity :


En fait, on est retourné y jouer hier.
Et, putain de sa race, comment c'est bien.
Je dis pas ça parce que je gagne hein.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Est-ce que Boulon est toujours infecté par l'enthousiasme suite au press tour d'Evolve ?





> En fait, on est retourné y jouer hier.
> Et, putain de sa race, comment c'est bien.
> Je dis pas ça parce que je gagne hein.


J'en déduis que tu n'es toujours pas guéri.  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je dis pas ça parce que je gagne hein.


Ils sont si pourris que ça ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

La bonne question est plutôt : Est-ce qu'ils te laissent gagner de peur des représailles ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Ptite question qui ressort d'un échange avec d'autres canards : quand on paie un jeu moins cher sur GMG que sur Steam (par exemple) qui "perd" de l'argent ?
Le revendeur ? Les développeurs ? Le client parce que même à moins cher il reste un pigeon ? Obi-Wan Kenobi ?
Autrement formulé, est-ce que quand je paie le prix "fort" je soutien le développeur ou est-ce que ça dépend ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ils sont si pourris que ça ?


Faut croire, parce que Boulon sur TF2 et L4D c'était pas une terreur.  ::ninja:: 
Ou alors il a pris des cours intensifs avec ackboo.

----------


## Apericub

Ah bah voyez. Je sentais que ça avait retâté du précieux, je sais pas, un sens en alerte surement. Et alors, l'esprit d'équipe est aussi développé que le laisse insinuer ton article, vous avez fait de la partie en équipe soudée comme les orteils et ça a été fantasmagorique ?

----------


## Agano

Coin les gars  ::):  
Quelqu'un peut me dire le nom du café manga-nippon parisien qui est passé dans le canard pc d'il y a deux semaines (ou un mois) ? J'ai vu que les deux compères de la rédac' qui y sont passés en ont dit beaucoup de bien et ça m'a mis la puce a l'oreille, seulement je n'ai pas mon magazine sous la main.

Merci!

----------


## Izual

Kawaii Café.

----------


## Agano

Merci!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bonjour,
> 
> CPC de nouveau dans les sites malveillant de google? Que faire? J'en suis tout retourné.



La vérité éclate enfin au grand jour.

----------


## kenshironeo

Testerez vous Watch Dogs avec la config demandée ou une configuration inférieure, histoire de nous dire si celle-ci est gonflée ou réelle?(question posée pour des questions de budget et parce que la ram demandée, entre autre, semble bien élevée, ainsi que le cpu)

----------


## johnclaude

Et toi, est-ce que tu te sens inférieur quand tu nous as gonflé de manière réelle?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Testerez vous Watch Dogs avec la config demandée ou une configuration inférieure, histoire de nous dire si celle-ci est gonflée ou réelle?(question posée pour des questions de budget et parce que la ram demandée, entre autre, semble bien élevée, ainsi que le cpu)


On le testera sur un 486DX2, comme tous les jeux qu'on reçoit à la rédac depuis qu'on a upgradé le parc et jeté nos vieux 486SX.

EDIT : pour la RAM je peux pas te dire avec certitude mais a priori on part sur du 8 mégas.

----------


## Djal

> On le testera sur un 486DX2, comme tous les jeux qu'on reçoit à la rédac depuis qu'on a upgradé le parc et jeté nos vieux 486SX.
> 
> EDIT : pour la RAM je peux pas te dire avec certitude mais a priori on part sur du 8 mégas.


Y'en a qui se font plaisir avec la thune des abonnements.

----------


## Bah

> On le testera sur un 486DX2, comme tous les jeux qu'on reçoit à la rédac depuis qu'on a upgradé le parc et jeté nos vieux 486SX.
> 
> EDIT : pour la RAM je peux pas te dire avec certitude mais a priori on part sur du 8 mégas.


Un DX2 ?!? Vous êtes des putains de nababs !

----------


## olih

Mais clairement !
Et puis 8Mo quoi, 4Mo suffisent largement pour faire tourner doom2 et simcity 2000. On ne parle quand même pas d'un jeu aussi gourmand que Dark Forces !

----------


## Netsabes

Ahah, comment c'est nul les PC ! J'ai 16 Mo sur mon Powermac.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ahah, comment c'est nul les PC ! J'ai 16 Mo sur mon Powermac.


Ouais mais t'as pas de jeux.

----------


## Apericub

Hoho celui là c'est dans les gencives direct.

----------


## Netsabes

J'ai DOOM et Dark Forces et tous les LucasArts. Alors ouais, ok, j'ai pas Rise of the Robots comme vous autres sur PC, mais bon. Chacun sa route, chacun son chemin, comme disait Tonton David.

----------


## vectra

Rise of the Robots  ::XD:: 
Quand je pense que j'y jouais sur Amiga. Avec les disquettes simple-face  ::sad::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Chers membres de la rédac, je vous supplie de me dire (mentez-moi, si nécessaire !) que le portage sur PC de Dark Souls 2 est fabuleux.

Allez. Un effort quoi  :Emo: .

----------


## Koma

Achète le mag de ce weekend, t'auras la réponse  ::):

----------


## keulz

> Chers membres de la rédac, je vous supplie de me dire (mentez-moi, si nécessaire !) que le portage sur PC de Dark Souls 2 est fabuleux.
> 
> Allez. Un effort quoi .




Spoiler Alert! 


Je n'ai pas encore lu le test.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Achète le mag de ce weekend, t'auras la réponse


Tu penses bien que je pose la question avec le mag entre les mains. Mag qui contient le test console (testé sur PS3).

---------- Post added at 19h50 ---------- Previous post was at 19h49 ----------




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore lu le test.


Il ne parle pas du portage PC. Et vu le portage de Dark Souls 1er, j'ai peur.

Messieurs de la rédac, je compte sur vos retours sur ce point là  ::): .

----------


## Blowfin

> Il ne parle pas du portage PC. Et vu le portage de Dark Souls 1er, j'ai peur.


J'ai pas la réponse à ta question mais les développeurs ont affirmé que la version de référence est celle de la Master Race, contrairement à la précédente.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut espérer qu'ils aient achetés un livre de programmation avant de s'y mettre.
Je me rappelle encore du taquet que leur a mit Durante avec son fix sorti quelques heures après le jeu et qui permettait enfin de jouer agréablement  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

J'y ai joué sans fix et ça ne m'a jamais gêné, bizarrement moi qui suis d'habitude sensible aux framerates bas(30fps) je ne l'ai jamais ressenti alorsque dans Fable 3 ça me dérangeait.

Question à la rédac: le site good old games possède une rubrique gog mixes où les joueurs proposent une liste de ce qu'ils considèrent comme les meilleurs jeux. Total biscuit y possède sa propre liste , elle concerne les jeux de stratégie, et elle est la plus populaire du site. A l'occasion, pourriez vous  publier dans le magazine une liste made in cpc  avec par exemple une liste de titres des années 1990-2000 sur des titres de qualité mais qui n'ont pas forcément été sous la lumière des projecteurs?

http://www.gog.com/mix/totalbiscuits...strategy_games

----------


## SuperLowl

Bonjour.

Depuis quand les membres de la rédac' acceptent-ils de passer visage découvert à la TV ? Je viens d'en voir un dans un reportage sur Canal, dans le Before du Grand Journal. Un reportage sur MGS. Et votre voeu d'anonymat, vous vous êtes assis dessus ?
De coup, question complémentaire : à quand votre propre émission ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Depuis quand les membres de la rédac' Pipomantis acceptent-ils de passer à visage découvert à la TV ?


Depuis toujours.

----------


## SuperLowl

Ah.
Et est-ce que vous voyez un impact sur les ventes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Deblazkez

> Ah.
> Et est-ce que vous voyez un impact sur les ventes ?


Dans quel sens ?!?    ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tout de suite, là, après avoir vu Pipo, j'ai envie d'une bière.

----------


## Deblazkez

Pas vue sur Canal, mais j'avais bien aimé son intervention dans un débat sur les magazines de jv sur JVN

----------


## SuperLowl

Je te rassure, tu n'as rien loupé. Il a dû avoir un passage de 13 secondes. Même pas eu le temps de lire son nom, juste qu'il était membre de la rédac' de CPC. D'où mon interrogation précédente. La boucle est bouclée. J'arrête le flood. Désolé.

----------


## Flad

Ptite question qui ressort d'un échange avec d'autres canards : quand on paie un jeu moins cher sur GMG que sur Steam (par exemple) qui "perd" de l'argent ?
Le revendeur ? Les développeurs ? Le client parce que même à moins cher il reste un pigeon ? Obi-Wan Kenobi ?
Autrement formulé, est-ce que quand je paie le prix "fort" je soutien le développeur ou est-ce que ça dépend ?

----------


## CptCaverne

Celui qui pers de l'argent c'est l'état, tu fais de l'optimisation fiscale en achetant chez GMG.

----------


## t4nk

@ CptCaverne




> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien






> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien






> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien






> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien

----------


## PrinceGITS

A quand le retour du courrier des lecteurs dans CPC ?

----------


## Nirm

> tu fais de l'optimisation fiscale en achetant chez GMG.


 ::huh:: 
Je vois pas comment tu pourrais faire de l'optimisation fiscale en dépensant de l'argent sans que tu puisses en déduire une partie.
Suffit pas de ressortir une expression à la mode, hein, faut savoir ce qu'elle veut dire.
Si optimisation fiscale il y a, c'est pour GMG.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A quand le retour du courrier des lecteurs dans CPC ?


Quand les katanas seront interdits à la vente.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le KATANA§§§

----------


## jeanviens

Vous comptez tester le portage de *Deus ex : The Fall* ?

----------


## chtiungdor

Il y a déjà eu des dossiers sur le speedrunning ? Et y a-t-il des adeptes de la chose au sein de la rédaction ?

----------


## azruqh

> Il y a déjà eu des dossiers sur le speedrunning ? Et y a-t-il des adeptes de la chose au sein de la rédaction ?


Pipomantis. Encore lui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pipo c'est un peu le ménestrel de CPC, en fait.

----------


## Blowfin

> Pipo c'est un peu le ménestrel de CPC, en fait.


Ça doit se transmettre par le pad.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Pipo c'est un peu le ménestrel de CPC, en fait.


Je serais lui je prendrais cela comme une insulte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je serais lui je prendrais cela comme une insulte.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi monsieur.



Question: on aura le droit à un mini-test pour la sortie de Dark Souls 2 sur pc ? Au moins pour parler de l'état technique.  Du jeu hein , pas de Maria après 40H dessus.
En bonus, si le jeu s'avère plus beau et plus fluide, sera t-il possible de lui coller un 10/10 pour marquer la superior version et narguer les consoleux ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

La pour le moment Pipo digère mal le coup de Canal+

Je crois qu'on est pas prêt de voir CPC de nouveau.

----------


## parpaingue

Testerez-vous Earth Defense Force 2025 ?
Parce que le plus grand défaut de cet excellent jeu (et il en a) c'est que personne chez nous ne sait qu'il existe. Sinon c'est quand même un grand pavé de bonheur vidéoludique de série B.

----------


## t4nk

> La pour le moment Pipo digère mal le coup de Canal+
> 
> Je crois qu'on est pas prêt de voir CPC de nouveau.


C'est pas cher payé pour avoir l'achievement "vu à la télé" en couv'.  ::ninja::

----------


## LaVaBo

Vu que je vais prendre des vacances avec des potes, et que je m'embrouillerais bien avec eux, quelques questions spécifiquement sur le multi local :
A part Towerfall Ascension et Samourai Gunn, il y a quoi comme coup de coeur récent sur PC ?
Quand vous jouez à Towerfall, ou autre jeu en multi local à 4, vous utilisez quoi comme pads ? Des galères de compatibilité à noter ?
Et est-ce qu'il y a une taille d'écran minimum pour que ce soit jouable ? (PC portable probable)
Est-ce qu'on peut jouer sur Steam en mode hors-ligne ?

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

Risk of Rain est assez sympa et peut se jouer à plusieurs en coop local. Sinon il y'a toujours Magicka qui est bien efficace même si c'est plus tout récent.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> A part Towerfall Ascension et Samourai Gunn, il y a quoi comme coup de coeur récent sur PC ?


Nidhogg. C'est du 1vs1 mais vous pouvez organiser des tournois, les parties sont rapides.

----------


## znokiss

> Les moteurs graphiques puissants coûtent chersà développer ou à louer en termes de droits.
> 
> 
> Alors je me suis posé une question que j'aimerais vous soumettre, imaginons qu'un pays conçoive un moteur graphique freeware à 100 million d'euros, capable de rivaliser avec les plus grands moteurs graphiques actuels, et le mettent à disposition des développeurs modestes gratuitement, Est-ce que ça pourrait booster le développement des jeux? Par exemple concevoir un équivalent gratuit du Cryengine  en terme de puissance.


Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir répondre à la place de la rédac, mais cette semaine, c'est l'Unreal Engine 4 qui se voit proposer à tous pour une souscription 20$ par mois, et Crytek suis avec le Cryengine, à 10$ par mois. Ça me parait très accessible, même pour un tout petit studio.

On verra bien d'ici peu si ça va booster le développement de jeux sous ces "gros" moteurs.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nidhogg. C'est du 1vs1 mais vous pouvez organiser des tournois, les parties sont rapides.


Ah ouais, je confondais Samourai Gunn et Nidhogg, qui sont tous les deux apparus dans le mag il y a peu.

Niveau contrôles, vous êtes tous sur des pads Xbox à la redac ?

----------


## keulz

> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir répondre à la place de la rédac, mais cette semaine, c'est l'Unreal Engine 4 qui se voit proposer à tous pour une souscription 20$ par mois, et Crytek suis avec le Cryengine, à 10$ par mois. Ça me parait très accessible, même pour un tout petit studio.
> 
> On verra bien d'ici peu si ça va booster le développement de jeux sous ces "gros" moteurs.


Sachant que pour l'UE4, ils prennent ensuite 5%.

----------


## Netsabes

> Vu que je vais prendre des vacances avec des potes, et que je m'embrouillerais bien avec eux, quelques questions spécifiquement sur le multi local :
> A part Towerfall Ascension et Samourai Gunn, il y a quoi comme coup de coeur récent sur PC ?


Il y a un encadré dédié à ce sujet dans le test de Towerfall. En résumé : Nidhogg, Trials, Spelunky, Eggnogg, Starwhal, Quadsmash, Broforce, Hidden in Plain Sight.

Côté pads, on a tous des pads Xbox filaires, oui.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Hidden in Plain Sight.


Il existe sur PC ?  :Bave:  Parce que je trouve plein de sites portant ce titre (ou plutôt cette expression) mais en jeu video je ne trouve que les versions XBLA (que j'ai déjà) et Ouya.
Vous avez un lien please ?

----------


## Netsabes

Hop : http://adamspragggames.blogspot.fr/2...r-windows.html En plus, il a l'air gratuit maintenant.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, Hidden in Plain Sight est un jeu multi local très moche mais fabuleux, assez proche dans le concept du multi d'Assassin's Creed mais avec des parties beaucoup plus courtes.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Top génial, merci.

----------


## Crealkiller

Final exam, testé dernièrement, excellent.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Question sur l'actu du moment, l'avis de la rédac sur le rachat d'Oculus par Facebook ?

----------


## Blowfin

https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...20003924508673

----------


## Zebb

Questions de la plus haute importance : qui c est qui trouve les jeux de mots en couverture ? Ça vient d'un brainstorming général, ou bien d'un seul et même coupable ? Et est ce que vous en avez honte des fois?

----------


## Lt Anderson

La question fut déjà posée il y a fort longtemps, durant les temps anciens, il y a de cela de nombreuse lunes.

----------


## kenshironeo

Testerez vous le portage pc de Mirrof of Fate?


Le FPS en noir et blanc Betrayer?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Allez-vous prendre l'Oculus DK2, svp ?

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour. 
> Allez-vous prendre l'Oculus DK2, svp ?


Et allez-vous tester farmville avec ?  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Candy Crush Saga  :Bave: . Cette immersion apportée par l'Oculus Rift  :Bave: .

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Bonjour  ::): 
Est-ce que vous testerez un jour le jeu Savant - Ascent ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais il à l'air sympathique ce jeu. Merci pour la découverte.

----------


## kenshironeo

Quels sont vos horaires de travail? Je sais que certains journalistes se lèvent à 4heures du mat, donc je me posais la question pour vous c'est plus du 8h-12 14h-18h ou plus?(accessoirement info intéressante si jamais un canard passe dans le coin)

----------


## keulz

> Quels sont vos horaires de travail? Je sais que certains journalistes se lèvent à 4heures du mat, donc je me posais la question pour vous c'est plus du 8h 12 14h 18h ou plus?(accessoirement info intéressante si jamais un canard passe dans le coin)


 ::XD:: 
enkuler de rire !!!
 ::XD::

----------


## znokiss

Ben je sais pas, c'est pas si con comme question.

----------


## Shurin

C'est pas des journalistes, ils jouent aux zeuvideau.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Ben je sais pas, c'est pas si con comme question.



C'est pas pire que les autres du moins.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Quels sont vos horaires de travail ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La question est mal formulée, faudrait mieux parler d'horaires de présence...
Vous ne me ferez pas croire que les batailles à coups de Nerfs soient indispensables à la rédaction du magazine  :tired:

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Ben je sais pas, c'est pas si con comme question.


La question ça va encore, mais c'est la précision qui tue et ce qu'elle implique qui est assez effrayante :



> (accessoirement info intéressante si jamais un canard passe dans le coin)


Quoique, en l'écrivant...je veux une vidéo de la rencontre en face-à-face Omar Boulon/kenshironeo  :Bave:

----------


## Utena

Je vient de comprendre qu'on pouvez parler avec la redaction de canard pc  ::P: 
Je coyais que s'etait juste un forum tenu par des fanas moi  ::P: 

Et bien bonjour a la redaction, j'ai jamai lu votre magazine mais je suis souvent sorti avec des lecteurs fidèles (plus fidèles au mag que d'en d'autre domaine d'ailleurs  ::|:  ).

----------


## Raymonde

:^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> mais je suis souvent sorti avec des lecteurs fidèles (plus fidèles au mag que d'en d'autre domaine d'ailleurs  ).


 Oh merde, c'était toi ? Mais je t'avais dit que je voulais pas du sérieux et que c'était juste pour le fun..  ::sad::

----------


## Qiou87

Y'a un forum entier pour faire des blagues...




> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien

----------


## chtiungdor

Allez-vous tester breach & clear ? http://store.steampowered.com/app/266130/

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et les DLC de Bioshock Infinite  ? Non parce que c'est bien beau de favoriser les jeux français et d'acclamer Dishonored, mais faudrait pas oublier les petits artisans parfois méritants d'outre-atlantique.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le test du premier Bruial at Sea est déjà fait et le deuxième arrive dans le prochain numéro.
Pour Breach & Clear c'est pas prévu, mais on a bien rigolé en voyant le prix du jeu augmenter de 11€ sur Steam par rapport à la version tablette.

----------


## keulz

Avez vous prévu de tester Stone simulator 2014 ? J'ai peur de l'acheter en D-one, je ne sais pas s'ils n'ont pas juste bâclé des trucs essentiels comme l'IA...

Merci d'avance.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Avez vous prévu de tester Stone simulator 2014 ? J'ai peur de l'acheter en D-one, je ne sais pas s'ils n'ont pas juste bâclé des trucs essentiels comme l'IA...


On s'en occupe dès qu'on peut trouver la place de faire un test de 4 pages, il les mérite.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'aurait pas un dossier à pondre sur la prolifération de ces " Truc Simulator", genre comment on peut en avoir l'idée, comment ça peut se vendre (et surtout s'acheter), la liste des acheteurs pour savoir qui éviter quand on marche dans la rue, etc etc etc ?

----------


## keulz

> Y'aurait pas un dossier à pondre sur  ces " Truc Simulator"


Parfaitement d'accord, histoire que toilet simulator 2014 puisse aussi avoir ses 2 pages de test minimum, il les mérite.
Ou alors un petit guide book comme pour FC3, parce que je n'ai toujours pas osé me lancer dans la grosse commission, j'ai peur de ne pas être assez préparé, donc si la rédac pouvait filer quelques conseils...  :Emo:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Y'aurait pas un dossier à pondre sur la prolifération de ces " Truc Simulator", genre comment on peut en avoir l'idée, comment ça peut se vendre (et surtout s'acheter), la liste des acheteurs pour savoir qui éviter quand on marche dans la rue, etc etc etc ?


Ce sont juste des serious games. Les gens qui achètent ça sont les mêmes qui achètent "Apprend les mathématiques avec Pandou le bébé Panda".
Ce qui a fait parler d'eux c'est simplement le fait qu'ils sortent sur Steam il me semble.

----------


## znokiss

> Ce sont juste des serious games. Les gens qui achètent ça sont les mêmes qui achètent "Apprend les mathématiques avec Pandou le bébé Panda".
> Ce qui a fait parler d'eux c'est simplement le fait qu'ils sortent sur Steam il me semble.


Je pense que Cacao parlait de "Surgeon Simulator", "Goat Simulator" et bientôt "Bear Simulator" qui sont loin, très loin d'être des Serious Games.
Et je connais plein de gens qui jouent à Railroads, Xplane, Farming Simulator sans avoir acheté "Apprend les mathématiques avec Pandou le bébé Panda". Vive les clichés  :^_^:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan mais même les Bucheron Simulator ou travaux Simulator...Je ne remets pas en question qu'on puisse apprécier des jeux "sérieux" de ce genre, tant qu'ils sont un minimum bien fait/réaliste, mais en l'occurence c'est naze et on ne peut pas invoquer l'envie d'apprendre le merveilleux métier de ramasseur de crottes pour s'en sortir...
Et bon, vous voulez pas savoir qui peut se cacher derrière le joueur moyen  (celui qui achète et apprécie) d'un Travaux Simulator ou Nettoyeur de Trottoir Simulator ? Moi je suis curieux...Sans méchanceté aucune, je me demande comment on peut trouver divertissant de se prendre pour un bitumeur de route et autres professions de rêve. L'apprentissage de lecture/maths via logiciels éducatifs c'est pas la même chose, le but est d'apprendre quelque chose de concret et utile ; je doute que quelqu'un puisse se prétendre bûcheron (ou même agriculteur) après 6 mois de Truc Simulator.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nan mais même les Bucheron Simulator ou travaux Simulator...Je ne remets pas en question qu'on puisse apprécier des jeux "sérieux" de ce genre, tant qu'ils sont un minimum bien fait/réaliste, mais en l'occurence c'est naze et on ne peut pas invoquer l'envie d'apprendre le merveilleux métier de ramasseur de crottes pour s'en sortir...
> Et bon, vous voulez pas savoir qui peut se cacher derrière le joueur moyen  (celui qui achète et apprécie) d'un Travaux Simulator ou Nettoyeur de Trottoir Simulator ? Moi je suis curieux...Sans méchanceté aucune, je me demande comment on peut trouver divertissant de se prendre pour un bitumeur de route et autres professions de rêve. L'apprentissage de lecture/maths via logiciels éducatifs c'est pas la même chose, le but est d'apprendre quelque chose de concret et utile ; je doute que quelqu'un puisse se prétendre bûcheron (ou même agriculteur) après 6 mois de Truc Simulator.


Le grand dossier CPC trucs simulator, avec son interview exclusive : 



> J'ai joué 3 mois à Goat Simulator et je me suis mariée avec un légionnaire

----------


## znokiss

> Le grand dossier CPC trucs simulator, avec son interview exclusive :


  :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> Le grand dossier CPC trucs simulator, avec son interview exclusive :


 ::XD::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Et bon, vous voulez pas savoir qui peut se cacher derrière le joueur moyen  (celui qui achète et apprécie) d'un Travaux Simulator ou Nettoyeur de Trottoir Simulator ?


Un allemand.




> L’Allemand traîne son âme, il traîne longuement tout ce qui lui arrive. Il digère mal les événements de sa vie, il n’en finit jamais.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que vous avez re-jeté un coup d'œil à Project Zomboid, qui est toujours en développement?(accès anticipé)? Est-ce que le jeu en l'état actuel est pas mal?

----------


## Zaltman

Nietzsche rédacteur CPC:




> Si tu frag un monstre, tu deviens un monstre; si tu contemples le gameplay, le gameplay te contemple.





> Mieux vaut tomber dans les bras de Corvo que dans ceux d'un fanboy amoureux.

----------


## chtiungdor

Vos proches lisent-ils vos articles ? Si oui, de leur propre initiative (ils sont curieux) ou est-ce vous qui leur "demandez" ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Vos proches lisent-ils vos articles ? Si oui, de leur propre initiative (ils sont curieux) ou est-ce vous qui leur "demandez" ?


Ma maman est très fière.
Celle de Pipomantis aussi.

----------


## Maria Kalash

La mienne ne me parle que de mes fautes d'orthographe.

----------


## Flad

> La mienne ne me parle que de mes fautes d'orthographe.


Elle doit pas tant te parler que ça alors non ? ^^

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Elle doit pas tant te parler que ça alors non ? ^^


Heureusement que Sonia est là.

----------


## Flad

God bless Sonia !!!!
Faudrait lui donner un quart de page où elle ferait un tableau des plus belles fautes/un classement du meilleur et du pire rédacteur :D

----------


## Lt Anderson

Un Super Bingo des fautes de la rédac'.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ma maman est très fière.
> Celle de Pipomantis aussi.


La maman de Pipomantis lit le magazine ?  ::huh::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> La maman de Pipomantis lit le magazine ?


A mon avis elle sait lire, donc rien d'étonnant.

----------


## keulz

> God bless Sonia !!!!
> Faudrait lui donner un quart de page où elle ferait un tableau des plus belles fautes/un classement du meilleur et du pire rédacteur :D


Et un autre tableau avec celles qu'elle a laissées passer.  ::ninja::

----------


## t4nk

> God bless Sonia !!!!
> Faudrait lui donner un quart de page où elle ferait un tableau des plus belles fautes/un classement du meilleur et du pire rédacteur :D


C'est une idée complètement conne, donc géniale !  :^_^:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Moi c'est mon Oncle qui lit le mag mais vu qu'il le laisse aux chiottes, j'ai un gros doute sur l'utilisation.

----------


## Frypolar

Il ne te parle que de la qualité du papier ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ma maman est très fière.
> Celle de Pipomantis aussi.


Comment la mère de Pipo peut être fière avec toutes les blagues que vous avez fait sur elle ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Y a-t-il des rédacteurs (ou trices) qui prennent du déca?

----------


## Yuccaman

Tu t'es trompé de compte kenshi.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Tu t'es trompé de compte kenshi.


Bien joué mais non, ça compte pas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Comment ça se passe la collaboration avec Couly ? Il lit vite fait vos articles et décide lui-même des illustrations à apporter , ou c'est vous qui lui imposez genre "Vazy j'ai une niouze obsèque, démerde-toi pour rendre ça marrant avec des lapins qui parlent de bite" ?

----------


## theryon

Je sais pas si c'est la bonne place pour cette question mais je me lance. Si je me trompe, je me flagellerai avec des chaînes (en échange de la réponse quand même  ::P: ).

En lisant Canard PC j'avais découvert un petit soft pour ajouter les exceptions au pare-feu de windows 7/8 en l'ajoutant au menu contextuel. J'en ai déjà un tout pourri (un truc bricolé avec des infos glanées sur le net) mais celui-ci m'avait l'air quand même plus abouti. Bon je les garde les cpc, mais disons que je suis un poil bordélique...  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La question que tu ne poses pas étant, je suppose: quel est le nom de ce petit soft si pratique ?



(nan j'ai pas la réponse, c'est pour clarifier).

----------


## theryon

Euh oui, en effet, à force d'effets de style, j'en ai oublié la question de base.
Quel est donc le nom de ce soft Ô grand canard adulé!!

----------


## MoB

Il s'agit de Allow, Block or Remove - Windows Firewall. Mais le mieux pour ce genre de message c'est ce thread http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/25...aires-gratuits  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Il lit. On lui envoie les news et il décide..

----------


## Dark Fread

> Moi c'est mon Oncle qui lit le mag mais vu qu'il le laisse aux chiottes, j'ai un gros doute sur l'utilisation.


Heureusement que ça s'est un peu arrangé ces problèmes avec les agrafes.

----------


## t4nk

Et d'encre qui restait sur les fesses.  ::ninja::

----------


## keulz

> Et d'encre qui restait sur les fesses.


D'où le :



> HS CPC Hardware : bien choisir son papier toilette.

----------


## kenshironeo

Si ce n'est pas déjà le cas , allez vous tester Agapan?(rpg disponible et actuellement visible sur greenlight).


Vous pensez quoi du projet Serpent in the Staglands?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai vu (sur gameone) à propos du Elder scrolls Online qu'ils avaient mis une vraie composante solo. J'ai un à priori et j'imagine ça un peu comme ce qui a été fait avec le star wars.

Etes vous dessus pour un test bientôt ou bien vous attendez qu'il mûrisse ? Etes vous d'accord avec cette partie solo, est-elle au niveau des précédents si on n'est pas intéressé par le côté MMO ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

TESO c'est pour le numéro qui arrive le 15.

----------


## chtiungdor

> La mienne ne me parle que de mes fautes d'orthographe.


Merci pour vos réponses !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

ackboo se repentira-t-il ? http://www.mhfreq.org/2014/04/canard...s-et-les-sims/

VILAIN §§

----------


## Max_well

Par rapport à ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtYWqE55s24
C'est courant que Firaxis annonce un jeu de but en blanc six mois avant sa sortie ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> ackboo se repentira-t-il ? http://www.mhfreq.org/2014/04/canard...s-et-les-sims/
> 
> VILAIN §§

----------


## theryon

> Il s'agit de Allow, Block or Remove - Windows Firewall. Mais le mieux pour ce genre de message c'est ce thread http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/25...aires-gratuits


Je te remercie ami gallinacé. ::wub::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je te remercie ami gallinacé.


Palmipède...  :tired: 

:schtroumpfàlunettes:

----------


## dutilleul

Bonjour, 

Vous utilisez souvent l'expression, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on appelle ça un rail de coke. Est-ce qu'il y a des trains qui roulent dessus ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Vous utilisez souvent l'expression, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi on appelle ça un rail de coke. Est-ce qu'il y a des trains qui roulent dessus ?


Et est-ce que l'expression "la reum à Pipo, y'a que le train qui n'est pas passé dessus" implique qu'elle prend de la drogue ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vu l'exubérance du fiston, ce ne serait pas étonnant.

----------


## Raymonde

> ackboo se repentira-t-il ? http://www.mhfreq.org/2014/04/canard...s-et-les-sims/
> 
> VILAIN §§





> fake gamer girl

----------


## Akodo

Quand Ackboo écrit ses articles, est-ce qu'il utilise un rapporteur (pour incliner son texte de 2 degrés par exemple) ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Vous envisagez de produire par exemple des hors série consacrés aux vieux jeux des années 80 à 2000, avec plein d'anecdotes, de secrets qu'on ne connaîtrait pas, bref une redécouvertes de titres parfois oubliés?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'hésite entre Warlock II et Age of Wonders III, vous avez un avis sur la question ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Non.


Merci.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai un doute pour Age Of Wonders 3: je ne suis pas fan des Civilization et Co, par contre j'aime bien les HOMM, King's Bounty, les combats tactiques et monter mes petits persos façon Rpg. Est-ce que je risque d'être déçu par le jeu ? La partie gestion façon Civ est importante ou ça reste light ?

----------


## kilfou

Bonne question. Et s'il fallait n'en faire qu'un de la série parmi les vieux, lequel prendre ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pipomantis est-il le fils caché de Jean-Pierre Raffarin ?

(référence à ses intertitres de tests)

----------


## DeadFish

C'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?

----------


## O.Boulon

AoW3 c'est tout à fait respectable.
Par contre, ça ressemble pas du tout à HOMM. Disons que c'est du Civ ultra light avec des combats qui ressemble à du Total War au tour par tour. Grosse importance des placements, des angles morts, des prises en tenailles, à revers, etc.
Le jeu est très chouette, surtout au début et au milieu.
Les fins de parties sont un peu chiantes.
Des chances que ça soit réglé par des patchs d'équilibrages. Comme le très très gros problème d'optimisation.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Le test de Wargame Red Dragon sera t-il présent dans le prochain numéro ?  ::):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui.

----------


## Zaltman

Le test de Broken sword 5 partie 2 sera-t-il aussi présent dans le prochain numéro ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Oui.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Edit : Cramed. Ca m'apprendra à chercher du gif.

----------


## Anonyme957

Maria Kalash et le Grand Renard Argenté sont-ils les plus photogéniques de la rédaction ?  ::o: 

Pipochièze compte pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

Est-ce que vous feriez un guide "Jeux en coop à deux" (genre en couple) ?

Est-ce que les guides de jeux seront désormais systématiquement sur biendébuter ?

----------


## znokiss

> Est-ce que vous feriez un guide "Jeux en coop à deux" (genre en couple) ?


 Y'a déjà pas mal de sites pour ça : 
- reddit
- co-optimus
- MoiCoopToi
...

----------


## TiNitro

> Est-ce que vous feriez un guide "Jeux en coop à deux" (genre en couple) ?


Ah voui, ça nous intéresse ça. Depuis NWN je n'ai pas vraiment retrouvé quelque chose qui nous convienne....

----------


## Koma

Est ce que Doc Teraboule va updater le CPC APC ? Les dernières réf de hardware dedans datent de 2011, et votre site est quand même vachement pratique.

----------


## t4nk

Vu que ça fait environ deux ans qu'on a arrêté de demander parce que on verra plus rapidement une poule prendre un rendez-vous chez le dentiste pour une carie que de voir le sieur répondre à une question, à vu de doigt mouillé dans le nez, je dirais que les chances de gagner au loto sont beaucoup plus élevées.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bientôt *Dark Souls 2* sur PC si internet ne me ment pas. Vous serez sur le coup pour un petit complément de test par rapport à la version console ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour l'instant ils essayent d'empêcher Maria d'ingurgiter une palette de tranxène.

----------


## azruqh

> Pour l'instant ils essayent d'empêcher Maria d'ingurgiter une palette de tranxène.


Mais non, c'est le bogoss qui s'occupe de la série maintenant.

----------


## SilverPig

Salut,

Moquette s'est collé au test online de Teso et c'est tout à son honneur (j'ai pas encore lu le papier mais je suis sur le jeu).

Sachant que Sebum est un inconditionnel des Elder Scrolls en général (il a test Skyrim ainsi que les prewiews de Teso et nous a souvent fait partager son amour de la série...) ma question est: LFS joue-t-il à Teso? Pourquoi?

Par extension, arrivez-vous/trouvez-vous encore du plaisir à jouer à des jeux (trop souvent chronophages) autrement que pour le boulot?

Question subsidiaire: est-ce que le mmos sont l'incarnation du mal au 21 ème siècle?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sachant que Sebum est un inconditionnel des Elder Scrolls en général (il a test Skyrim ainsi que les prewiews de Teso et nous a souvent fait partager son amour de la série...) ma question est: LFS joue-t-il à Teso? Pourquoi?


Non. Parce que je n'ai pas le temps.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Non. Parce que je n'ai pas le temps.


Entre deux "bouclages-charettes-au taquet" tu n'as point le temps?

----------


## Zaltman

> Non. Parce que je n'ai pas le temps.


Vous niez donc la rumeur selon laquelle Louis-Ferdinand s'ébat, tandis qu'Omar boulonne?

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour un gros éditeur, jusqu'à quel point est-il avantageux de confier un jeu à un studio externe plutôt que de le faire développer en interne?(je pense notamment au cas des silent hill avec les conséquences qu'on sait,etc).


Beaucoup d'éditeurs font ça même pour des grosses licences, je me demandais quelle était l'économie réelle.

----------


## keulz

> Pour un gros éditeur, jusqu'à quel point est-il avantageux de confier un jeu à un studio externe plutôt que de le faire développer en interne?(je pense notamment au cas des silent hill avec les conséquences qu'on sait,etc).
> 
> 
> Beaucoup d'éditeurs font ça même pour des grosses licences, je me demandais quelle était l'économie réelle.


...

Ouais, pareil pour les maison d'édition de bouquins, pourquoi elle n'écrivent pas elles-mêmes les livres ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> ...
> Ouais, pareil pour les maison d'édition de bouquins, pourquoi elle n'écrivent pas elles-mêmes les livres ?


 Oh le troll !  :;):   ::wub:: 
Le talent pour écrire un livre n'est pas le même que pour faire un jeu.
Quoiqu'en y réfléchissant, il y a de la mauvaise qualité qui se vend bien !  ::huh::

----------


## keulz

> Le talent pour écrire un livre n'est pas le même que pour faire un jeu.


Euh... Boulon se bat depuis des années pour que le jeux vidéo soit enfin reconnu comme un art...











 ::ninja:: 

*keulz 2014*  :Emo:

----------


## kenshironeo

Pensez vous que le CNC est honnête dans sa façon d'attribuer ou non des fonds d'aide à un studio par le biais du FAJV?Pourriez vous monter un dossier là-dessus?(cette question survient après lecture d'un article de gamekult consacré à la question, je me suis dit que ça pourrai t être intéressant d'en parler dans le mag):http://www.gamekult.com/actu/fajv-a-...o-A128864.html

----------


## velociraptor

Hello,
Désolé je pense que la question a déjà du être posée mais j'ai la flemme de dérouler les 217 pages :
Si je m'abonne à CPC + hardware aujourd'hui, quelle sont les premières revues que je vais recevoir ? (je pose cette question car j'ai acheté en kiosque hier hardware n°20 et le dernier CPC ou il y a le teste de Elder scrolls online).

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Si je m'abonne à CPC + hardware aujourd'hui, quelle sont les premières revues que je vais recevoir ? (je pose cette question car j'ai acheté en kiosque hier hardware n°20 et le dernier CPC ou il y a le teste de Elder scrolls online).


Canard PC N°297 (parution le 15 mai) et Canard PC Hardware n°21 (autour du 20 juin)

----------


## Zohan

Est-ce que Sonia prévoit de publier d'autres recettes italiennes de ouf? Les gnocchis de sa grand-mère sont une véritable tuerie. Vraiment.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pensez vous que la Commission Européenne devrait légiférer sur le marché des free to play comme cela a déjà été envisagé?

----------


## keulz

> Pensez vous que la Commission Européenne devrait légiférer sur le marché des free to play comme cela a déjà été envisagé?


A propos de quel sujet en particulier ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Pour savoir si  les offres optionnelles des f2p menacent la protection des consommateurs européens en gros.(et éventuellement prendre des mesures comme ce fut le cas au Japon).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quelles offres "optionnelles" ?
On parle bien de F2P, donc de jeux "gratuit", qu'est ce qui te gêne exactement ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Je pense à ça: http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2014/0...ee-to-play.htm

Un jeu free to play à option payante utilise une terminologie trompeuse selon eux, ça pourrait se défendre et procéder au grand ménage ne ferait peut-être pas de mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je n'ai pas accès au lien. Faut voir quelles sont les options citées dans l'article, mais dans l'absolu si tu peux jouer au jeu sans débourser, j'vois pas trop le problème. Même si le jeu est complètement pourri sans l'achat de ces "options" ; ça n'en fait pas une arnaque, simplement un mauvais F2P.
Est-ce que la Commission Européenne sait seulement comment fonctionne un F2P...

----------


## kenshironeo

"Les jeux présentés comme gratuits ne devraient pas tromper les consommateurs sur les véritables coûts impliqués.<li abp="119">- Les jeux ne devraient pas contenir d'injonctions directes adressées aux enfants pour les pousser à acheter des items ou à demander à un adulte de les acheter pour eux.<li abp="120">- Les consommateurs devraient être convenablement informés du système de paiement et les achats ne devraient pas être débités via un des paramètres par défaut sans le consentement explicite du consommateur.<li abp="121">- Les vendeurs devraient fournir une adresse mail afin que les consommateurs puissent les contacter en cas de réclamation."

"En janvier, c'est en Angleterre que le Office of Fair Trading a donné 2 mois à l'industrie pour se plier à certaines exigences très proches de celles citées ci-dessus (avertissement sur les coûts, obligation d'un accord explicite avant l'activation des paiements in-game etc.)."

----------


## Koma

Ta question est bizarre, tu demandes une opinion de CPC alors que c'est une rédaction qui rapporte plutôt l'information que de la commenter en bien ou en mal. Leur crédo "arbitraitre" c'est plutôt les tests de jeux.

Faut déjà voir comment ça va se passer en Angleterre, on en avait parlé dans le topic news et ca va prendre un peu de temps.

Ce qui serait plus gobalement intéressant pour rebondir sur ce sujet, ça serait un dossier de CPC sur les jeux et les éditeurs face à la loi (nationale, régionale, etc) et le rapport de ces multinationales qui s'implantent un peu partout aux lois qui tentent de préserver les intérêts de chacun. Un dossier comme ceux sur le crowd-funding, le sexisme, l'esport ou la guerre.

----------


## znokiss

Et à quand un dossier sur les dossiers ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que quelqu'un de  la rédac' a posé les mains sur Bound By Flames, le prochain Rpg de Spider ? Si oui, est-ce que ça s'annonce intéressant ?

----------


## ducon

À quand un dossier sur les chaises ? Pouf pouf.

----------


## azruqh

> Est-ce que quelqu'un de  la rédac' a posé les mains sur Bound By Flames, le prochain Rpg de Spider ? Si oui, est-ce que ça s'annonce intéressant ?


Il sort pas demain celui-là ? Si c'est le cas, le timing est pas génial, tout le monde est sur _Dark Souls_...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est pas non plus le même genre de jeu il me semble, à part que c'est de la fantasy et qu'il y a une composante Rpg.
Mais bon, vu que personne n'en parle nulle part je crains le petit jeu à prendre à 5€ en soldes...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il sort pas demain celui-là ? Si c'est le cas, le timing est pas génial, tout le monde est sur _Dark Souls_...


D'ailleurs j'espère toujours un retour sur Dark Souls PC, son portage et la réponse à la question "faut-il absolument acheter une manette".

----------


## Frypolar

> D'ailleurs j'espère toujours un retour sur Dark Souls PC, son portage et la réponse à la question "faut-il absolument acheter une manette".


Il y a un topic pour ça  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'ailleurs j'espère toujours un retour sur Dark Souls PC, son portage et la réponse à la question "faut-il absolument acheter une manette".


Le portage est à peu près bon, le jeu est ultra-fluide, par contre il semble y avoir quelques soucis niveau contrôle clavier/souris, mais y'a des bidouilles pour ça je crois.
Sinon, le pad reste le mieux pour ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Il y a un topic pour ça

----------


## keulz

> Ça se discute. Déjà pour le combat à distance clairement pas puisque c’est proche d’un FPS. Ensuite ça dépend des habitudes du joueur. Je suis bien plus mauvais à la manette par exemple. Et manipuler une caméra au joystick a le don de m’énerver.





> Il y a un topic pour ça

----------


## Flad

Question au petit Pipomantis : dans l'avant dernier n° CPC il y a une "preview" de MK8 où il explique que l'éclair est relégué au rang de "petit accessoire" (j'ai plus l'expression exact en tête), ca veut dire qu'il n'a plus le même fonctionnement qu'avant ? ou c'est devenu plus simple de "l'esquiver" ?
Bisou à sa maman.

----------


## Netsabes

Je ne m'appelle pas Pipomantis, et relire la phrase de l'article devrait répondre directement à ta question : 


> En revanche, l'éclair semble avoir rejoint le cadeau factice au rang des objets bonus définitivement éliminés.

----------


## Flad

> Je ne m'appelle pas Pipomantis, et relire la phrase de l'article devrait répondre directement à ta question :


Toutes mes confuses  ::sad:: 
Ah oui j'avais vraiment pas les yeux en face des trous qd j'ai lu  ::sad:: ²

Merci môssieur Netsabes  :;):

----------


## kenshironeo

Certains journaux ont des employés dont la tâche est de déterminer où faire placer les magazines dans les kiosques, les grandes surfaces,etc, qui ne s'occupent que de ça. Est-ce le cas pour CPC?

----------


## ducon

Oui, en fait, les rédacteurs ne sont pas rédacteurs, ils placent les journaux qu’ils n’écrivent pas.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ils envoient Boulon accompagné de sa contrebasse ; généralement ça suffit à convaincre les kiosquiers qu'effectivement il y a bien une meilleure place pour ce magazine bizarre.

----------


## MoB

J'aurai voulu savoir si les rejetés, Pipo et Netsabes, allait tester dans leur minuscule coin de la rédac MLB 14 The Show sur PS4 ?

----------


## Netsabes

Nope.

----------


## Roland Flure

Bonjour,

Quand le magazine a-t-il pris ce virage sexiste ? Est-ce inconscient ou s'agit-il d'une vraie ligne éditoriale ?


Cordialement,

----------


## Netsabes

> Question au petit Pipomantis : dans l'avant dernier n° CPC il y a une "preview" de MK8 où il explique que l'éclair est relégué au rang de "petit accessoire" (j'ai plus l'expression exact en tête), ca veut dire qu'il n'a plus le même fonctionnement qu'avant ? ou c'est devenu plus simple de "l'esquiver" ?
> Bisou à sa maman.


 Erratum : l'éclair est toujours là (mais plus rare qu'avant).

----------


## Flad

> Erratum : l'éclair est toujours là (mais plus rare qu'avant).


Ok merci bien pour le SAV des questions.
Il fonctionne toujours de la même manière/a toujours le même effet ?

----------


## Netsabes

Absolument.

----------


## Madvince

Est-ce que MK8 est plus difficile que ceux d'avant ( toutes plateformes confondues, en gros quoi) ? pour des enfants d'environ 10 ans ça le fait ?

----------


## Flad

Questions sérieuses pour une fois (je parle de moi hein, tranquille les canards de barbarie) : 
CPC est il lu (à votre connaissance) par les professionnels de la distribution ?
Si oui, est-il envisageable de faire passer une "annonce légale" (avis de marché) dans le magazine et si oui à quel tarif env. ?

----------


## Koma

Bonsoir,

J'ai téléchargé les applis CPC et CPC HW sur l'iTunes Store d'Apple.

Quand je clique sur le lien inséré dans cette news : http://www.canardpc.com/news-52945-c...jeux_ipad.html
iTunes me signale que le mag est pas dispo dans le store français.

Les recherches "canard console" ne font rien. Exemplaire supprimé ? On peut encore se le procurer ?

Merci.

----------


## eKaps

Netsabes avait répondu sur le post en question :




> Le numéro était uniquement en vente dans l'app Canard Console, qui n'est plus disponible sur l'App Store. Ceux qui ont encore l'app peuvent en revanche accéder au numéro.





> Canard Console (le magazine) n'existe plus, du coup continuer à proposer l'app dans l'App Store n'a pas de sens. En revanche, Canard Jeux Vidéo contient chaque mois environ 6 pages de tests iOS inédits, avec 3 jeux par page (en plus, donc, des pages déjà présentes dans CPC). Au cas où, c'est par là : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/cana...499274756?mt=8

----------


## keulz

> Canard Console (le magazine) n'existe plus


Parce qu'il a existé ?  ::huh::

----------


## skyblazer

Bah ouais, un magazine avec une couv' sur Bayonetta, à l'époque où le jeu n'était encore qu'un truc pas du tout connu !

Ou alors on parle d'un truc plus récent ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

Il parle de l'appli qui a existé qques temps.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je voudrais savoir s'il vous est possible d'expliquer la proposition de la commission fédérale des communications aux US de mettre en place des "priorités payantes" pour les compagnies. D'après ce que j'ai compris ça permettrait à des sociétés de payer plus pour avoir un accès plus rapide au Net, mais cela pourrait porter atteinte à la neutralité du Web(apparemment la commission a partiellement reculé devant le sprotestations).(par le biais d'accords entre les fournisseurs d'accès et les sociétés proposant des services sur Internet)


Ce serait possible d'avoir une explication ou analyse détaillée? Je trouve que le sujet est important et j'aimerais mieux comprendre, et savoir s'il est probable ou non que cela arrive en Europe.

----------


## Koma

Merci ekaps ! 

Bon bah je vais aller re-décortiquer chacun de mes numéros pour faire une liste.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vous savez si c'est "général" de ne pas avoir envoyé d'exemplaires à la presse et si seule une minorité de sites bien sélectionnés à coups de Nexus   sortira le test le jour J, ou est-ce que c'est simplement vous pour avoir encore été les vilains petits canards du milieu ?
Le 10/10 de Far Cry 3 n'a pas suffi à vous rapprocher d'Ubi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, y a pas eu de préférence.
Certains se sont rendus chez Ubi pour tester mais nous on fait pas ça.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

A vous lire ça devient la norme non ? On sait que vous voulez prendre votre temps pour les tests et aussi le faire sur vos propres machines.
Mais j'ai l'impression que ça revient beaucoup cette histoire d'inviter les mag' à faire leurs tests chez l'éditeur.

Pratique croissante ou paranoia de ma part ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca revient souvent. Paranoïa de la part des éditeurs, plutôt que de la tienne.

----------


## Teto

Pourquoi vous n'allez pas chez les éditeurs pour tester ? Pas la possibilité de déconner en direct ? vous ne savez pas si la version à laquelle vous jouez est la bonne ? Vous détestez jouer pendant qu'un garde-chiourne vous bave ce qu'il faut faire par-dessus l'épaule ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est simple : chez nous on fait ce qu'on veut et on sait ce que nos machines ont dans le bide. Donc si je veux jouer en slip avec un coca à deux doigts de se renverser sur le clavier, je peux.
Si j'ai envie de débrancher ou débrancher une manette pour voir la différence, j'ai rien à demander.

Dans le même genre, c'est comme si tu demandais pourquoi les mecs de Tuture Mag pouet pouet refusent d'aller sur Carole pour tester la dernière citadine de chez Renault.

----------


## Teto

Je m'en doutais un peu, mais merci de la réponse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Au pire ça permettrait de faire une preview et de réserver le vrai test à la sortie commerciale. 

Les petits fours d'Ubi sont dégueux, c'est ça hein ? :tired: 


Tiens bah en parlant de p'tits fours: parmi les gros éditeurs, lequel procure le meilleur accueil lors de ce genre de présentations (pas forcément pour test spécifiquement). Bouffe, boisson, confort des fauteuils, sourire du Vrp en chef etc etc. Ca n'inclut pas les Nexus ou consoles offertes, faut pas déconner.

Question subsidiaire: si on sait déjà que la rédac' est souvent un peu indésirable partout, est-ce qu'un membre précis à réussir à se faire blacklister complètement par un éditeur, genre _"Vous nous envoyez qui ? Mr Moquette ? Ah nan ça va pas être possible, faut en choisir un autre. Non j'vous dis, on a toujours pas fini les travaux de rénovation depuis la dernière présentation, ma femme en fait encore des cauchemars, et on arrive toujours pas à croire qu'il puisse exister autant de nuances couleur vomi. Donc NON."_

----------


## O.Boulon

A l'époque, Gringo avait été personnellement blacklisté par THQ après le voyage en Grèce pour Titan Quest.
Aujourd'hui, on est tous un peu mou du genou.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

:^_^:

----------


## Hellvis

Est-ce qu'Ivan le fou compte faire un " au coin du jeu " sur le possiblemaisonsaitpasfautvoirselonlamétéotouça achat de twitch par youtube (Googlecthulu derrière) ?

Car en terme de structuration des médias internets ça va sûrement créer du mouvement (vente/achat actions, licenciements).

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Aujourd'hui, on est tous un peu mou du genou.


L'âge vous a rendu raisonnable ou le budget achat de jeux suite à blacklistage était trop important ?

----------


## Raymonde

> L'âge vous a rendu raisonnable ou le budget achat de jeux suite à blacklistage était trop important ?


Plutôt une question de primeur que de coût àmonhumbleavis

----------


## La Marmotta

C'est surtout qu'il n'y a plus Gringo.

----------


## kenshironeo

Peut-être qu'il reviendra un jour qui sait?
Allez vous tester le portage de Killer is Dead?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> A l'époque, Gringo avait été personnellement blacklisté par THQ après le voyage en Grèce pour Titan Quest.
> Aujourd'hui, on est tous un peu mou du genou.


C'est curieux, depuis, THQ a fermé et la Grèce est en faillite. 

Ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas eu la rubrique greenlight, elle a disparu ou tous les jeux sont pourris ?
Greenlight ou autre, Steam ou non je m'en fous en fait, mais j'aimais bien ce genre de rubrique, découvrir des petits jeux prometteurs.
En toute honnêteté ce qui est bien c'est que vous fouiniez et fassiez un boulot que je n'ai pas le temps de faire. C'est cruel je sais.  ::sad::

----------


## Apericub

Petite question à la volée. Le prochain Canard PC magazine est il un bon investissement ou je dois focaliser mon intention sur vroumvroum magazine, le magazine où que les voitures qu'elles sont bien !

Du croquant à se mettre sous la dent de prévu ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ca dépend. Si t'aimes les voitures, VroumVroum Mag nous surpasse largement.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est simple : chez nous on fait ce qu'on veut et on sait ce que nos machines ont dans le bide. Donc si je veux jouer en slip avec un coca à deux doigts de se renverser sur le clavier, je peux.
> Si j'ai envie de débrancher ou débrancher une manette pour voir la différence, j'ai rien à demander.


Vous n'avez qu'à vous pointer chez l'éditeur avec votre propre PC sous le bras  ::P: .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Vous n'avez qu'à vous pointer chez l'éditeur avec votre propre PC sous le bras .


Mais puisqu'on te dit qu'ils sont devenus mous !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca dépend. Si t'aimes les voitures, VroumVroum Mag nous surpasse largement.


CPC le surpasse pour ce qui est de filer des recettes de cuisine gitane.

----------


## Haraban

Non mais les recettes de cuisine de CPC c'est un peu la cerise sur le gâteau, elles m'ont toujours régalé et justifient la place du mag dans ma cuisine (oui, je lis le mag en cuisinant uniquement).

----------


## kashmiir

> Non mais les recettes de cuisine de CPC c'est un peu la cerise sur le gâteau, elles m'ont toujours régalé et justifient la place du mag dans ma cuisine (oui, je lis le mag en cuisinant uniquement).


C'est vrai qu'il y a pas mal de bonnes recettes, mais celle que je fais le plus régulièrement c'est celle de la commande de Pizza par je ne sais plus qui et qui marche d'enfer.

----------


## Voodoonice

Bonjour,

Depuis hier Google Kiosque est disponible en france, est-ce que Canard PC sera prochainement disponible sur ce support ?
Merki  :;):

----------


## keulz

En parlant de recette, on peut vous demander d'en passer certaines dans le mag ?
Parce que j'ai perdu ma recette de glaçons  ::cry::  Donc je voulais savoir si vous pouviez me venir en aide.

Ensuite, personne n'a pensé à dire à moquette que la trajectoire des balles est parabolique plutôt qu'elliptique ? Parce que sinon les usa seraient démographiquement sinistrés...

----------


## Flad

Pour les glaçons, ce qui est sur, c'est que les meilleurs sont les glaçons frais, très loin devant les les glaçons surgelés. :expert_CPC:

----------


## Epikoienkore

En gratin, de préférence réchauffés de la veille, c'est comme ça qu'on se doit de manger des glaçons, et pas autrement !  :;):

----------


## Kahn Lusth

D'ailleurs les connaisseurs mangent vite avant qu'ils ne refroidissent.

----------


## Medjes

::huh:: 

Ca ne se gobe pas les glaçons ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les glaçons chauds, si.



Y aura-t-il un jour des nouvelles reliures ?
Mes pauvres CPC sont rangés dans des boites de ramettes de papier imprimante.  :Emo:

----------


## ducon

> Ensuite, personne n'a pensé à dire à moquette que la trajectoire des balles est parabolique plutôt qu'elliptique ? Parce que sinon les usa seraient démographiquement sinistrés...


Sur une longue distance, elle est plutôt elliptique, la parabole est une approximation de l’ellipse.

----------


## TiNitro

La vache ouaips t'as raison, je n'y avais même pas pensé.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Est-ce que Bouln touche des royalties pour le personnage de Butch (au centre sur l'image) dans Trial Frontier ?

----------


## keulz

> Sur une longue distance, elle est plutôt elliptique, la parabole est une approximation de l’ellipse.


 ::XD::

----------


## Vedder

> Ensuite, personne n'a pensé à dire à moquette que la trajectoire des balles est parabolique plutôt qu'elliptique ? Parce que sinon les usa seraient démographiquement sinistrés...


Non, sur Terre les frottements de l'air modifient violemment la trajectoire d'une balle.


En revanche, un cailloux aura une trajectoire parabolique car il va moins vite qu'une balle.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Passer d'une série de vannes  à base de glaçons à un cours sérieux sur la balistique en moins d'une demi-page.

Internet  :Cigare:

----------


## Bah

> Passer d'une série de vannes  à base de glaçons à un cours sérieux sur la balistique en moins d'une page.
> 
> Internet


Si ça se trouve en plus Moquette parlait d'ellipse pour faire une hyperbole.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je décrète que la trajectoire d'un projectile soit désignée comme étant métaphorique. (Prikaz 4152-25-BL du 23/05/97 AR)

----------


## kilfou

Fut un temps Boulon aurait traité tout ce beau monde d'idiots savants (voire de sombres connards).

----------


## keulz

> Si ça se trouve en plus Moquette parlait d'ellipse pour faire une hyperbole.


zno/10

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Fut un temps Boulon aurait traité tout ce beau monde d'idiots savants (voire de sombres connards).


En ajoutant référence à un circle-jerking et en terminant par un "Et vous vous demandez pourquoi on ne passe quasiment plus sur le forum..."

----------


## Frypolar

> "Et vous vous demandez pourquoi on ne passe quasiment plus sur le forum..."


Parce qu’il y a toujours des génies profonds qui prennent ce topic pour une décharge et qu’ils en ont marre de faire le tri pour trouver les questions ? Pour rappel :




> Prière de laisser la rédac répondre ou ne pas répondre aux gens qui postent des questions. Quoi que vous puissiez penser des questions 
> 
> Vous verrez, ça marche très bien

----------


## Vedder

Désolé.  :Emo: 
Je pensais que ça pouvait intéresser des gens. Tant pis.

Sinon, ça marche bien les T-Shirts ? Vous pensez lancer la prochaine fournée pour quand ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Fut un temps Boulon aurait traité tout ce beau monde d'idiots savants (voire de sombres connards).


Ouais, maintenant c'est toi l'idiot savant. Les temps changent. :trololoblaguetevexepasoujtenmetsune:

----------


## kenshironeo

Le portage de pc de Killer is dead est-il correct?Testerez vous Tropico 5 histoire de savoir si cet opus apporte du sang neuf?


On peut espérer un test de Watching Dogs dans un des deux prochains numéros? de Always Sometimes Monsters?(histoire de savoir si c'est un bon jeu ou une tentative ratée de fair eun jeu "intellectuel".


Et peut-être Wolfenstein the new order aussi?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Wolfenstein arrive pour le prochain numéro (1er Juin). Watch Dogs dans celui d'après (15 Juin) mais on vous en parle un peu quand même dans celui qui arrive (1er Juin), parce que bon.

----------


## Zevka

[EDIT] Mauvais topic, lol prout.

----------


## t4nk

T'as pas l'impression de poser ta question au mauvais endroit ?

----------


## keulz

> T'as pas l'impression de poser ta question au mauvais endroit ?


S'il veut une réponse pertinente, peut-être. En revanche, il veut peut-être juste une réponse de la rédac, dans ce cas merci de le laisser tenter...

 ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> S'il veut une réponse pertinente, peut-être. En revanche, il veut peut-être juste une réponse de la rédac, dans ce cas merci de le laisser tenter...


Et pourquoi la réponse de la rédac' ne serait pas pertinente d'abord ?

----------


## Turgon

Qui scanne des CPC sur cheeseburger ?

----------


## Koma

> En parlant de recette, on peut vous demander d'en passer certaines dans le mag ?
> Parce que j'ai perdu ma recette de glaçons  Donc je voulais savoir si vous pouviez me venir en aide.
> 
> Ensuite, personne n'a pensé à dire à moquette que la trajectoire des balles est parabolique plutôt qu'elliptique ? Parce que sinon les usa seraient démographiquement sinistrés...


Ca paraît con mais genre archiver les recettes de cuisine sur le site ou même sur biendébuter.net (pour "bien se nourrir et pas crever en oubliant de manger après vos 40h d'affilée sur Dark Souls 2"). Parce que y'a des vraiment cool.




Ca shitstorm pas mal autour de la sortie de Watch Dogs, des leaks, de la comm d'Ubi... Une question bête : vous publiez le test dans le numéro de mi-juin : êtes vous dans le NDA ou pas ? Test le 15 sous NDA à cause des deadline de bouclage ou sans NDA parce que du coup vous attendez la dispo du jeu ?



---------- Post added at 16h34 ---------- Previous post was at 16h33 ----------




> T'as pas l'impression de poser ta question au mauvais endroit ?


Sinon y'a le topic juridique de Grand Maître B.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Le test de Watch Dogs sera pour le numéro du 15 juin. Pas pour des raisons de NDA (ce serait assez difficile de faire avaler un NDA qui se situerait au-delà de la date de sortie, même si certains ont essayé) mais parce que la version qu'Ubi nous a envoyée est arrivée bien trop tard. Tellement tard que c'était après qu'on ait bouclé le numéro du 1er juin. C'est vraiment pas de bol.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Qui scanne des CPC sur cheeseburger ?


Ca tourne encore ce truc?  ::mellow::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'aime bien les commentaires.
Le mec qui se demande comment "merd..." peut passer la censure par exemple, ou celui-là




> Hey, now. That's quite articulate for a French journalist.


 :^_^:

----------


## MoB

> Ca tourne encore ce truc?


Et dire que MotoGP 14 arrive sous peu !

----------


## kenshironeo

Es-ce que vous seriez d'accord pour envoyer bouler une fois pour toutes les NDA des éditeurs caléesà la date de sortie? Gameblog l' a fait ici: http://www.gameblog.fr/news/43220-ga...date-de-sortie

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ahahahah Gameblog qui se la joue chevalier blanc !

Huhuhu purée j'en chiale.  :^_^:  Arrête j'ai des crampes maintenant... Huhu * essuie ses larmes*.
Ah la vache c'est la meilleure de l'année celle-là.

Tu aurais dû mettre ça dans le DFDJ, ça n'a pas sa place ici (Canard PC fait DEJA ce que tu demandes, au passages).

----------


## Tomaka17

> Huhuhu purée j'en chiale.  Arrête j'ai des crampes maintenant... Huhu * essuie ses larmes*.
> Ah la vache c'est la meilleure de l'année celle-là.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> La version qu'Ubi nous a envoyée est arrivée bien trop tard. Tellement tard que c'était après qu'on ait bouclé le numéro du 1er juin.


Combien de temps a lieu le bouclage avant la sortie des numéros (CPC normal, HS, Hardware, Hardware HS...), svp ?
(Cela varie peut-être.)
Merci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ahahahah Gameblog qui se la joue chevalier blanc !
> 
> Huhuhu purée j'en chiale.  Arrête j'ai des crampes maintenant... Huhu * essuie ses larmes*.
> Ah la vache c'est la meilleure de l'année celle-là.
> 
> Tu aurais dû mettre ça dans le DFDJ, ça n'a pas sa place ici (Canard PC fait DEJA ce que tu demandes, au passages).


Du coup c'est pas mal si d'autres décident de s'y mettre - surtout s'ils s'y tiennent. Si ça pouvait se généraliser aussi - parce que si juste CPC le fait, personne n'en a rien à cirer, si d'autres prennent exemple peut-être que la pratique sera abandonnée qui sait.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non mais GB/Ubi c'est comme les deux doigts de la main ou presque. Ils partagent quasiment les mêmes locaux, à chaque jeu Ubi le site est tapissé de pubs Ubi etc J'y crois pas du tout à ce soudain "revirement", d'autant que l'évolution de la ligne éditoriale de ces derniers mois ne laissent pas présager d'un site qui deviendrait "sérieux" ou "respectueux" de ses lecteurs.
Par contre ça fait combo coup de pub Ubi (test du jeu en avance, et positif) + semblant de rédemption pour GB (coup de pub donc) = tout le monde y gagne. sauf le lecteur mais osef tant qu'il clique pour les pubs.
Ah ah mais en plus JC va passer à la TV pour parler de W_D et de NDA, faut que je mate ça, y'aura sans doute de quoi rigoler.


Question pour la rédac (oui ça arrive): avec la shitstorm entourant la sortie de Watch_Dogs , certains font la réflexion qu'il faudrait "noter" le jeu en tenant compte du marketing qui l'entoure (cf E3 2012 et la vidéo magique). Qu'est ce que ça vous inspire ? Un mot du Renard Argenté ? Gloubilougloublou ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Du coup c'est pas mal si d'autres décident de s'y mettre - surtout s'ils s'y tiennent. Si ça pouvait se généraliser aussi - parce que si juste CPC le fait, personne n'en a rien à cirer, si d'autres prennent exemple peut-être que la pratique sera abandonnée qui sait.


Ah oui s'ils s'y tiennent pourquoi pas. Mais de 1) j'y crois pas une seule seconde perso, de 2) venant de Gameblog c'est juste énorme après le foin qu'ils ont fait pour GTA V.
Bref qu'ils fassent ce qu'ils veulent hein, je m'en fous j'y vais jamais, mais le coup du "on va mettre un coup de pied dans la fourmilière nous", pitié quoi.

----------


## lakaoum

Bonjour à toute la communauté, je tenais à savoir si vous prévoyez de couvrir greygoo.
Les STRs se faisant très rares (si on exclut les tonnes de rééditions douteuses), je suis surpris de ne pas avoir lu d'article sur ce jeu.
Une bonne surprise pourrait arriver. La mode est au retour aux sources, donc comme act of aggression, on aura un retour aux sources avec ce jeu. La filiation avec CnC (c'est petroglyph qd même) est perceptible mais surtout le gameplay semble très bon.
Berek, le community manager, est très agréable. Sauf qu'il ne parle pas français. Heureusement je lui ai parlé de votre mag (qu'il ne connaissait pas --> honte à lui, et je comprends que vous ne voudriez pas lui parler depuis cette révélation) et on verra s'il prend contact avec vous.


En attendant, sachez que je cherche à couvrir l'ensemble de l'actualité sur ce jeu. (www.greygoofrance.com), mais que j'aimeraiss vraiment avoir vos impressions à vous CanardPc sur ce jeu.


(Après l'abandon de CnCf2P, je crois que les fans de STRs voient des lumières dès qu'un nouveau soft arrive, tant ces derniers se font rares)


Cordialement.


edit : on m'a gentillement informé de passer par ici pour le circuit officiel, du coup, mon sujet ouvert plus haut pourra être fermé.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Salut lakaoum !
On est effectivement en contact avec le studio et on parlera certainement de leur jeu un de ces jours.

----------


## lakaoum

Super, il m'avait dit qu'il le ferait, et il l'a fait (je m'en doutais, car quand il dit une chose, il le fait .. on voit qu'ils veulent vraiment bien faire)
Eh bien, dans ce cas j'attendrais patiemment votre analyse. 
bonne journée

----------


## kenshironeo

Avez-vous eu des infos sur Sacred 3, dont on n'entend presque jamais parlé mais qui sort dans deux mois?

----------


## O.Boulon

On va avoir une version preview.

----------


## jaragorn_99

J'ai pas bien compris la critique sur les pads et la maniabilité sur MK8?
J'y joue aussi avec mes enfants (7 et 10 ans ) et passer de la wii mote+ nunchak, ou la mablette, ou le combo wiimote/gamepad (ça se branche dessus, c'est issus de la wii) ou le pad wii u pro, c'est tout aussi plaisant à jouer, j'ai pas bien vu de difference ou de difficulté supplémentaire.

----------


## Koma

Même question que Kenshi mais pour Dead Rising 3 de Capcom, annoncé pour cet été sur PC. Vous nous ferez un petit retour synthétique sur la version PC ? Au moins parce que DR2 était effroyable au niveau du portage et des bugs.

----------


## Cheshire

Une idée pour la section mod ou on y joue encore en attendant Beyond Earth: les mods Civ4 (oui, le 4, bien plus moddable et moddé que le 5); avec le nombre d'années (certains sont encore en développement !), il y en a qui sont franchement impressionnants. En particulier: Fall from Heaven 2 (reconstruction complète en medfan tolkienesque), Planetfall (un clone d'Alpha Centauri avec le moteur de Civ4), Rise of Mankind: A New Dawn (Civ4 très enrichi), Caveman2Cosmos (Civ4 encore plus enrichi, à côté de quoi BTS ressemble à Risk)...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Lorsque je cherche votre réducteur d'adresse en tapant "Crush" dans Google, vous arrivez quasiment en tête avant Candy Crush Saga.
Ne craignez-vous pas les fameux avocats de King ?

----------


## Izual

> Lorsque je cherche votre réducteur d'adresse en tapant "Crush" dans Google, vous arrivez quasiment en tête avant Candy Crush Saga.


C'est surtout que Google affiche des résultats infléchis par ton historique de recherche. D'où l'utilisation croissante de moteurs de recherche alternatifs comme DuckDuckGo.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ma femme aussi, il faut que je lui explique mes blagues  :Emo: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ma femme aussi, il faut que je lui explique mes blagues .


Demandes à Izual de faire un guide pour biendébuter avec les femmes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ma femme aussi, il faut que je lui explique mes blagues .


L'humour est quelque chose de trop sérieux pour être pratiqué n'importe comment.

Sinon, au cas où un membre de la rédac' irait voir Larian sous peu, merci de coller une taloche aux membres de l'équipes pour avoir repoussé la sortie de 10 jours, et niqué une partie de mon planning de vacances.
Planning fort chargé qui incluait 110% de mon temps libre à jouer comme un porc à leur fabuleux jeu  :Emo: 
Merci.

---------- Post added at 12h42 ---------- Previous post was at 12h42 ----------




> Demandes à Izual de faire un guide pour biendébuter avec les femmes.


 :^_^:

----------


## kenshironeo

Allez-vous tester le jeu à épisodes Long Night, produit par un studio bordelais?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,
Etant à l'origine de la discussion "Casques-micro" sur ce forum, je suis souvent amené à collecter des infos et retours de la communauté pour les nombreux Canards qui voudraient investir dans du nouveau matos.
Or je m'aperçois que je suis contraint de recommander presque systématiquement le Siberia V2 dès lors que le budget ne dépasse pas 70 euros depuis que le Razer Carcharias a été modifié. En effet, m'en remettant aux tests avisés du CanardPC Hardware N°18 consacré au son, j'ai cessé de conseiller ce dernier qui manifestait au moment du test un souffle important dû à un USB foireux.

*Ma question : Razer a-t-il corrigé le tir depuis les premiers tests ? Avez-vous pu essayer une nouvelle mouture de ce casque-micro Razer Carcharias qui fut, dans sa première itération, un best-seller ?*

D'avance, merci pour votre réponse.  :;):

----------


## Zaltman

Les _lecteurs fictifs_ de Boulon écrivent de vachement bonnes intros de previews, les relira-t-on ?

Un O.Boulon en très grande forme dans le n°299, les previews de _the evil Within_ & _Alien isolation_ sont parmi les meilleurs papiers que j'ai lu dans CPC. Merci.

----------


## kenshironeo

Allez vous suivre le jeu Savage the Shard of Gosen?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par curiosité, tu les sors d'où tes jeux chelous, Kenshi ? Jamais entendu parler de tout ça. Tu prends tes infos où ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Les _lecteurs fictifs_ de Boulon écrivent de vachement bonnes intros de previews, les relira-t-on ?
> 
> Un O.Boulon en très grande forme dans le n°299, les previews de _the evil Within_ & _Alien isolation_ sont parmi les meilleurs papiers que j'ai lu dans CPC. Merci.


Merci, ça me fait très plaisir.

----------


## plieuse

Bonjour,
Où en est l'encyclopédie des jeux vidéos ? J'avais donné mon accord pour une pré-commande, et depuis, plus rien... Merci.
Marie

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bonjour,
> Où en est l'encyclopédie des jeux vidéos ? J'avais donné mon accord pour une pré-commande, et depuis, plus rien... Merci.
> Marie


Elle est écrite, en train d'être maquettée et partie pour être TRÈS TRÈS JOLIE. Dès qu'on a une date précise à communiquer, les "précommandeurs" en seront les premiers informés.

----------


## La Marmotta

D'ailleurs est-ce qu'il est trop tard pour la précommander ? J'avais toujours remis à plus tard le remplissage du bon et impossible de remettre la main sur l'adresse mail pour faire sa demande. C'est toujours bon ou je suis marron ?

----------


## Doniazade

> D'ailleurs est-ce qu'il est trop tard pour la précommander ? J'avais toujours remis à plus tard le remplissage du bon et impossible de remettre la main sur l'adresse mail pour faire sa demande. C'est toujours bon ou je suis marron ?


Même question tiens.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Même question tiens.


Il n'est jamais trop tard.

L'adresse est : encyclo TOURNICOTON canardpc POINT com

----------


## kenshironeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pit_EbwtLHk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKCNQcBt7HM


Les deux ont été greenlightés il y a peu, donc je voulais savoir si cpc allait s'y intéresser.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Il n'est jamais trop tard.
> 
> L'adresse est : encyclo TOURNICOTON canardpc POINT com


C'est combien le tarif déjà ?

----------


## Crealkiller

Et on est sensé avoir une réponse ou une confirmation? J'ai envoyé un mail il y à 2 jours, j'ai peur d'avoir raté un truc  ::cry:: 

Bon en même temps c'ets peu-être un peu tôt  aussi avant de m'inquiéter  ::P:

----------


## pixote

Salut je sais pas trop où poser cette question. Est ce qu'un canard pc hardware portant sur les ordinateurs portables est prévu prochainement ? Merci

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Presse Non Stop sort un nouveau magazine ???  ::o: 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...-high-tech.php

Et vous nous avez caché ça, bande de galapiats ?  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

> Presse Non-Stop, qui vise un chiffre d'affaires de deux millions d'euros en 2014 et a dégagé l'an dernier un bénéfice de 116.000 euros (+464% par rapport à 2012)


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

J’aime comme ils savent communiquer avec leur public  ::lol::  Pas un mot nulle part, c’est via le Figaro que ça sort  ::lol::

----------


## Nazedaq

Et nous devons apprendre ça dans le Figaro ??? 
Mais...mais...

Edit: carbonisé par Frypo

----------


## Yuccaman

> Vendu 5 euros, il sera classé non pas en «presse high-tech» mais en «presse d'actualité générale» et «*nouvelle presse masculine*» dans les points de vente


Parce que les filles n'aiment pas le high-tech et qu'elles préfèrent jouer au Sims en foutant le bordel sur le disque dur de leur copain ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Karhmit

Ni vu ni connu j't'embrouille

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> 


Ouais, toutes ces reliures qu'il pourraient commander depuis un an. Je suis scandalitionné. ::(:

----------


## Bigju

> J’aime comme ils savent communiquer avec leur public  Pas un mot nulle part, c’est via le Figaro que ça sort


Les masques tombent.  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Il n'est jamais trop tard.
> 
> L'adresse est : encyclo TOURNICOTON canardpc POINT com


On envoie simplement un mail ? Pas autre chose à mettre dans le message ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Ayant acheté et lu "Geek", n°1, récemment, et déçu par le contenu, les nombreuses coquilles... je cherchais un remplaçant...  ::): 
Attention, en lisant l'article, on croirait un article du Gorafi ou du premier avril, donc je souhaite un confirmation de la rédac, svp.
Pardon d'avoir douté.

----------


## Pontifex

L'info a été largement reprise sur les comptes Twitter des membres de la rédaction, notamment celui d'Ivan le Fou. Je pense que ça suffit comme confirmation (sans compter que je ne vois pas les pages saumon du Figaro publier un poisson d'avril en plein mois de juin).

----------


## Anton

Depuis quand les gens passent leur vie sur Twitter ou s'informent via Twitter ? Uniquement, de surcroit ?

----------


## znokiss

Y'a une niouze sur le site, z'allez arrêter de chialer ?

----------


## Pontifex

Depuis quand les gens passent leur vie sur le site ou s'informent via le site ?
Uniquement, de surcroit ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Copycat ! 

Et c'est pas nouveau que les news et le site ont une très mauvaise visibilité.

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut je sais pas trop où poser cette question. Est ce qu'un canard pc hardware portant sur les ordinateurs portables est prévu prochainement ? Merci


Pas à ma connaissance mais comme je ne sais pas tout je vais demander  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Parce que les filles n'aiment pas le high-tech et qu'elles préfèrent jouer au Sims en foutant le bordel sur le disque dur de leur copain ?


Ouais j'ai tilté sur ça aussi.
sans doute qu'ils sont en manque de tweets indignés venant  de mar_lard   :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme866

> J’aime comme ils savent communiquer avec leur public  Pas un mot nulle part, c’est via le Figaro que ça sort


Peut être parce que l'exclusivité au figaro les aider à y avoir une annonce ? Peut être qu'ils envisagent de l'annoncer dans le prochain CPC et que ça n'était pas pressé ? Peut être parce qu'il ne fallait pas l'annoncer trop à l'avance pour limiter la spéculation ?

Plein de possibilités. Ça ne sert à rien de dénigrer à chaud, sans savoir ni recul.

Si ça se trouve, il y aura une pub dans le prochain CPCH sortant aux alentours du 20 Juin.







> Parce que les filles n'aiment pas le high-tech et qu'elles préfèrent jouer au Sims en foutant le bordel sur le disque dur de leur copain ?


Peut être parce que ça correspond au gros de la presse parmi laquelle ils souhaitent être vus ? C'est peut être plus vendeur qu'entre Elle, Prima et le Cosmopolitain ?

Après, faut pas confondre s'adapter à une réalité, la segmentation actuelle de la presse, et cautionner les raisons de celle ci.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Elle est écrite, en train d'être maquettée et partie pour être TRÈS TRÈS JOLIE. Dès qu'on a une date précise à communiquer, les "précommandeurs" en seront les premiers informés.


Alléluia   ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  !!

Je commençais à dépérir fumer mes vieux numéros désespérer. I need !





> C'est combien le tarif déjà ?


C'est 15 € par exemplaire, et il paraît qu'il y a un "offre exclusive", un truc de dément, à partir de 20 exemplaires. Mais chut, c'est secret  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## pixote

> Pas à ma connaissance mais comme je ne sais pas tout je vais demander


Merci à toi. Cependant ils ont sorti CPC Hardware 21 avec un dossier sur les portables assez complet bien qu'un peu général. Je pense pas qu'ils en reparlent de sitôt.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Si ça se trouve, il y aura une pub dans le prochain CPCH sortant aux alentours du 20 juin.


 Il y a une belle double page de pub.  ::):

----------


## keulz

Question sur le CPC hard et la CPC box : à la fin il est dit qu'il y en a pour l'instant pour 150€ d'électronique interne et 250€ de boitier, donc c'est sans compter CMP+CPU+GPU ?
Le tout, complet, avec la manette et touétou, revient à environ combien pour le proto 2 ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Il n'est jamais trop tard.
> L'adresse est : encyclo TOURNICOTON canardpc POINT com





> On envoie simplement un mail ? Pas autre chose à mettre dans le message ?


Même question...

----------


## HZCH

> Merci à toi. Cependant ils ont sorti CPC Hardware 21 avec un dossier sur les portables assez complet bien qu'un peu général. Je pense pas qu'ils en reparlent de sitôt.


J'aimerais acheter le CPCH 21. Problème : je suis Suisse et pauvre (oxymore?). Solution : j'habite à Genève qui a 100km de frontière avec la France (contre 4 avec le reste de la Suisse), donc j'achète en France. Problème : est-ce qu'on peut trouver CPCH dans une euh... chaîne de bureaux de tabac(?) ou une librairie(?) dans la proche Haute-Savoie (Annemasse-Gaillard-Ville la Grand et consorts) ou le proche Ain (Ferney-Voltaire ou, s'il le faut vraiment, Bellegarde)?

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Même question...


Tu envoies un mail, et dedans tu mets ton adresse. 




> J'aimerais acheter le CPCH 21. (...) Problème : est-ce qu'on peut trouver CPCH dans une euh... chaîne de bureaux de tabac(?) ou une librairie(?) dans la proche Haute-Savoie (Annemasse-Gaillard-Ville la Grand et consorts) ou le proche Ain (Ferney-Voltaire ou, s'il le faut vraiment, Bellegarde)?


Solution : Trouver la Presse. Il te donne même le numéro de téléphone des gentils kiosquiers que tu peux donc appeler pour vérifier avant de te lancer dans une expédition transfrontalière.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Par curiosité, à part LFS dont l'enthousiasme n'est plus à démontrer, y'a combien de membres de la rédac' qui trépignent en attendant la sortie officielle d'Original Sin ?
D'ailleurs on aura le test dans le numéro 300 ou c'est trop "juste" ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Merci, ça ira plus vite que de retrouver un vieux numéro et de vous renvoyer le formulaire.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Par curiosité, à part LFS dont l'enthousiasme n'est plus à démontrer, y'a combien de membres de la rédac' qui trépignent en attendant la sortie officielle d'Original Sin ?
> D'ailleurs on aura le test dans le numéro 300 ou c'est trop "juste" ?


Dans le 301 pour le test.

----------


## Koma

Je reviens sur le Dico du JV en préparation. On est bien d'accord que l'envoi de mail pour la résa ne donne pas une confirmation/un accusé de réception de votre part ?

Dans le doute j'en ai envoyé deux je crois, mais un canard ici se posait récemment la question et ça m'a fait y repenser.

----------


## Crealkiller

J'ai pas eu de nouvelles toujours, mais j'ai renvoyé un mail, car dans le premier je n'avais pas laisser mon adresse, et j'ai vu il y à peu de temps Maria Kalash qui demandait de laisser une adresse.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je reviens sur le Dico du JV en préparation. On est bien d'accord que l'envoi de mail pour la résa ne donne pas une confirmation/un accusé de réception de votre part ?


Si mais pas tout de suite. On fait ça par vagues.

----------


## Crealkiller

Ok, merci  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

Est-ce que vous allez refaire un stand pour la CPCbox dans d'autres évènements que Geekopolis, comme la Japan Expo, l'exposition universelle, le concours Lépine ou la foire à l'andouille ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Après cpc consoles, pourriez vous envisager carrément une section ou un magazine CPC Japan pour faire découvrir des jeux peu connus, du retrogaming,etc?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il faut faire une étude de marché mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ai le public pour, en tout cas ici...

----------


## Koma

2 lecteurs : Momock et Kenshi.

Pointe de 15 durant le HS de l'été spéciale baston et bas gros poing.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Si mais pas tout de suite. On fait ça par vagues.


Je confirme, j'ai répondu aussitôt vu l'annonce, et j'ai reçu un mail quelques temps après pour me dire que ma participation était prise en compte.

----------


## kenshironeo

Disons que je trouve que ça manque, ce contenu, en parler est une manière d'être à la page. Il ya un public avide de jrpg ou d'exclusivités asiatiques, le marché l'ignore encore mais ce serait bien d'en parler, ne serait-ce que pour accélérer son expansion sur pc. A l'heure actuelle 95%des jeux évoqués sont occidentaux, ça ferait pas de mal un peu de diversité.


Sinon, allez vous parlez de la légende de Korra et de Lords of The Fallen à leur sortie?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Lords of The Fallen


Ce serait bien ça.

Au passage j'aime beaucoup le trailer :




ET avec le portage foiré de Dark Souls 2, ils ont toutes leurs chances.

----------


## Crealkiller

Portage foiré? Quelques bug au départ pour certain, et encore pas tout le monde. Perso jamais eu aucun bug, et jeux plus jolie et fluide que sur console (je l'ai acheté sur les 2 plateformes) Tu confond pas avec le portage du premier???

----------


## Koma

> Je confirme, j'ai répondu aussitôt vu l'annonce, et j'ai reçu un mail quelques temps après pour me dire que ma participation était prise en compte.


Ben justement, j'ai répondu très tôt et j'ai rien reçu...

---------- Post added at 14h14 ---------- Previous post was at 14h11 ----------

Killer is Dead sur PC vous aller tester le portage ? Apparemment ça coince méchant au chapitre 3 niveau bug, et la finition a l'air douteuse (FPS cappés, tearing, aliasing de porc...) 

Ca aurait chouette d'avoir un retour de CPC vu que le reste de la presse JV a l'air de s'en battre après avoir testé le jeu sur consoles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ce serait bien ça.
> 
> Au passage j'aime beaucoup le trailer :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ET avec le portage foiré de Dark Souls 2, ils ont toutes leurs chances.


Foiré foiré...Y'a bien le problème avec la souris, mais sinon le reste tourne nickel ...Et pour un jeu qui se joue plutôt au pad en plus.

Ce qui me fait peur pour LOTF c'est que l'équipe derrière n'a pas grand chose de brillant à son actif. Mais bon ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne peuvent pas sortir un bon jeu hein, mais je crains que ça ne se contente de surfer sur la vague Dark Souls sans trop d'effort , un peu comme tous les indés qui se mettaient tous  au Rogue-Like ou au jeu de zombies suite au succès de quelques titres...
Maintenant si c'est un bon jeu, tant mieux, je suis preneur aussi.

----------


## keulz

> Disons que je trouve que ça manque, ce contenu, en parler est une manière d'être à la page. Il ya un public avide de jrpg ou d'exclusivités asiatiques, le marché l'ignore encore mais ce serait bien d'en parler, ne serait-ce que pour accélérer son expansion sur pc. A l'heure actuelle 95%des jeux évoqués sont occidentaux, ça ferait pas de mal un peu de diversité.


Une section manga aussi, ça serait bien, histoire de pouvoir avoir des nouvelles des dernier cosplay à la mode et tout. Et un hors-série hentai.

Merci.

----------


## HZCH

> Solution : Trouver la Presse. Il te donne même le numéro de téléphone des gentils kiosquiers que tu peux donc appeler pour vérifier avant de te lancer dans une expédition transfrontalière.


Mici Maria Kalash  ::):

----------


## Mastaba

Y a déjà eu les précédents dossier sur les hgames et celui sur les datingsim, j'espère donc que pour accélérer l'expansion tentaculaire asiatique CPCHW testera bientôt le kit oculus rift + tenga motorisé par novint falcon afin de nous renseigner sur la puissance des effets de force feedback, la consommation du bouzin et si il y a de la latence.


(combiné avec le simulateur de guillotine un peu moddé ca peut être rigolo)

----------


## GrandFather

Dites, vous avez l'intention de tester Qvadriga, dans un futur pas trop éloigné voire même assez rapproché du présent ? Si ça peut vous décider, je vous cède, libre de droits, le texte de la vignette pour le magazine: « Ben Hur, ho ! Morales, sed lex ». Toujours ça de moins à écrire.  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

J'adresse une question ici concernant le site canard pc, parce que ça fait pas mal de temps qu'on le dit sans jamais être entendu. Pourquoi est-ce que vous mettez pas à jour le site? Ya plein de choses qui ont besoin d'être améliorées que ce soit sur le forum ou sur le site principal.....Sur la boutique, les configs affichées en descriptif sont obsolètes(exemple simple, la config ducky affiche une hd 7770 en carte graphique...). Il y a des choses qui auraient besoin d'être corrigées sur le forum comme la balise youtube évoquée dans le sujet de report des bugs à plusieurs reprises.Pourtant, ces problèmes sont évoqués depuis plusieur smois voire pour certains plusieurs années, en vain.


*Le site et le forum semblent être à l'abandon et beaucoup de canards le déplorent*

----------


## Casque Noir

Nous travaillons sur une nouvelle version du site, de la boutique et sur Canard PC Hardware et il est vrai que pour l'heure, nous laissons le site dans l'état actuel. 
Nous n'avons pas du tout eu le temps jusqu'à présent de faire la moindre modif mais l'été va permettre de mettre quelques rustines de ça et là (enfin, j'espère).

Quant à une nouvelle version du site, elle sortira à la fin de l'année, pas avant.

----------


## kenshironeo

Merci pour cette réponse rapide et concise :;):

----------


## Anton

Kenshi  ::lol::  

Du coup on a une réponse pour le site, mais qu'en est-il du _forum_ ? Le topic des suggestions est plein de suggestions, remarques, relances... jamais pris en compte, alors qu'elles sont pertinentes. Les derniers exemples en date sont effectivement la balise youtube et pour "le site" http://apc.canardpc.com/ un peu en retard niveau matériel.

----------


## moindre

> Nous travaillons sur une nouvelle version du site, de la boutique et sur Canard PC Hardware et il est vrai que pour l'heure, nous laissons le site dans l'état actuel. 
> Nous n'avons pas du tout eu le temps jusqu'à présent de faire la moindre modif mais l'été va permettre de mettre quelques rustines de ça et là (enfin, j'espère).
> 
> Quant à une nouvelle version du site, elle sortira à la fin de l'année, pas avant.


Si vous retapez le forum, ça serait cool de refaire un thème "dark", je suis une taupe et le blanc pétant m'aveugle.  :Emo:

----------


## Raymonde

> Kenshi  
> 
> Du coup on a une réponse pour le site, mais qu'en est-il du _forum_ ? Le topic des suggestions est plein de suggestions, remarques, relances... jamais pris en compte, alors qu'elles sont pertinentes. Les derniers exemples en date sont effectivement la balise youtube et pour "le site" http://apc.canardpc.com/ un peu en retard niveau matériel.


C'est quoi en fait le problème de la balise youtube ? jviens de l'utiliser et ça avait l'air de marcher.

----------


## Nirm

> Si vous retapez le forum, ça serait cool de refaire un thème "dark", je suis une taupe et le blanc pétant m'aveugle.


 Mais il existe, non?
En bas de page, CPC Dark

----------


## moindre

> Mais il existe, non?
> En bas de page, CPC Dark


Ouai je l'utilise, mais je parlais du cas où ils changeraient le thème du forum.

----------


## Anton

> C'est quoi en fait le problème de la balise youtube ? jviens de l'utiliser et ça avait l'air de marcher.


La balise MEDIA est meilleure car emporte tous les types de vidéos ; du reste je crois avoir lu (vu que j'utilise que MEDIA personnellement) que la youtube empêche le plein écran, la lecture sur tablette/portable... enfin, se référer au topic Suggestions qui en parle depuis des mois en fait  ::trollface::

----------


## Raymonde

oooook

un truc vital en somme  :^_^:

----------


## keulz

> La balise MEDIA est meilleure car emporte tous les types de vidéos ; du reste je crois avoir lu (vu que j'utilise que MEDIA personnellement) que la youtube empêche le plein écran, la lecture sur tablette/portable... enfin, se référer au topic Suggestions qui en parle depuis des mois en fait


C'est la [video] qui a l'air de ne pas passer sur les smartphones, mais c'est la seule qui permette le plein écran.

Et aucune n'accepte le s de https qui est maintenant systématique quand on récupère le lien.




> oooook
> 
> un truc vital en somme


 Autant que les majuscules et la ponctuation.

----------


## Koma

Non rien

----------


## Jaycie

Tu t'es pas gouré de topic Koma ?

----------


## Koma

Haha si putain carrément. Je vais reposter là bas.

----------


## Raymonde

Tu peux supprimer entièrement ton message, plutôt que de mettre non rien  ::P: 

@keulz ooook osblc en gros

----------


## Koma

> Tu peux supprimer entièrement ton message, plutôt que de mettre non rien 
> 
> @keulz ooook osblc en gros


J'aime pas les supp en pleins threads, après on comprend plus rien aux discussions.

----------


## La Mimolette

Je sais pas si ça a été signalé. Mais le lien du mod Floris Pack pour Mount&Blade dans le dossier du CPC297 conduit vers un site de dvd gayzou. Ca m'a bien fait rire pour le coup... On le choppe ou sinon le floris?

----------


## Frypolar

C’est une histoire de majuscule à respecter dans l’url ?

----------


## La Mimolette

Visiblement.  ::):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nous travaillons sur une nouvelle version du site, de la boutique et sur Canard PC Hardware et il est vrai que pour l'heure, nous laissons le site dans l'état actuel. 
> Nous n'avons pas du tout eu le temps jusqu'à présent de faire la moindre modif mais l'été va permettre de mettre quelques rustines de ça et là (enfin, j'espère).
> 
> Quant à une nouvelle version du site, elle sortira à la fin de l'année, pas avant.


Voilà une VRAIE news.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Le prochain numero en numerique est pour quand svp?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Tiens, vu que vous sortez un nouveau magazine, avec une couverture "sérieuse", je me demandais si quand vous utilisez une photo d'une personnalité relativement connue (en l'occurence Obama), vous devez demander une autorisation ou autre?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non.
C'est Obama qui leur demande la permission d'apparaître sur la couv'.

:bonhomme:

----------


## Anton

Probablement une photo achetée auprès d'agence ou d'annuaire.

----------


## Djal

> Probablement une photo achetée auprès d'agence ou d'annuaire.


Photo officielle de la maison blanche, je ne pense pas que ce soit payant.

----------


## Anonyme866

Obama étant une personnalité publique, son image tombe dans le domaine public.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Obama étant une personnalité publique, son image tombe dans le domaine public.


Non. Au pif : http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2014/0...tre-closer.php

----------


## Max_well

Si si, les photos du président US officielles sont obligatoirement gratuites (Creative commons BY)
Exemple : http://www.whitehouse.gov/copyright

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si si, les photos du président US officielles sont obligatoirement gratuites (Creative commons BY)
> Exemple : http://www.whitehouse.gov/copyright


Ah OK. Mais c'est dû à la politique de la maison blanche, sur les photos fournies par eux, pas au fait que le sujet soit une personnalité publique.

----------


## keulz

> Ah OK. Mais c'est dû à la politique de la maison blanche, sur les photos fournies par eux, pas au fait que le sujet soit une personnalité publique.


Plutôt le fait que ce sont des photos "officielles", je pense.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Et le fait que la photo soit utilisée pour un dossier pas spécialement à la gloire du gouvernement US, ca pose un soucis ou pas?

----------


## zifox

Suite aux quelques news sur Humanoide, j'ai une question que me taraude.
Le figaro a mentionné un nombre de vente : 25000. Mais ça concerne quoi ? Les ventes en kiosque ou toutes les ventes ? Combien y a t il d'abonnés au mag  et au hardware ?

----------


## markosncf

Salut a tous. Voila, y'a déjà un post dessus mais pas de réponse, alors je me permet de reposer la question ici. Apres l'article dans CPC sur le jeux "Les combattants sympas", je ne trouve pas comment le télécharger. J'aimerais donc un petit coups de pouce. Merci d'avance à tous.

----------


## keulz

> Et le fait que la photo soit utilisée pour un dossier pas spécialement à la gloire du gouvernement US, ca pose un soucis ou pas?


 ::huh:: 
Au hasard, la liberté de la presse ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Testerez vous Sunless Sea?

----------


## Netsabes

Il y a un À venir dans le 301.

----------


## natijah

La question a peut-être déjà été posée. Pourquoi le Canard PC jeux vidéo est présent sur Read and Go (Orange), mais pas le Canard PC Hardware?

http://read-and-go.orange.fr/presse-magazines/p/126497/$003cem$003eCanard$003c$002fem$003e-PC

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Salut a tous. Voila, y'a déjà un post dessus mais pas de réponse, alors je me permet de reposer la question ici. Apres l'article dans CPC sur le jeux "Les combattants sympas", je ne trouve pas comment le télécharger. J'aimerais donc un petit coups de pouce. Merci d'avance à tous.


Genre ici ? http://www.quart-avant-poing.com/lcs/dl.html

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonjour,

Avez-vous prévu de nous reparler de* Wasteland 2* avant de prendre vos grandes vacances ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Quelle est votre position morale dans le conflit qui a opposé Curt Schilling à l'état de Rhodes Island?

----------


## Say hello

Debout.

----------


## Akodo

C'est qui Curt Schillingue ?  :tired:

----------


## Nacodaco

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous prévu de nous reparler de* Wasteland 2* avant de prendre vos grandes vacances ?


J'en veux aussi  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors, j'ai joué à une version plus avancée que l'early access et c'est formidable.
Par contre, je n'ai fait qu'un tout petit encart sur le sujet dans un dossier de 6 pages sur les RPG potentiellement cools qui débarquent dans les deux prochaines années.
Y en a une douzaine et je suis sûr que j'ai oublié votre petit chéri, je sais.
Mais, bon, l'essentiel c'est que je parle de Grimoire.

----------


## kenshironeo

Y aurait moyen d'avoir plus de communiqués officiels sur la cpc box?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Elle t'obsède vraiment cette CPC Box...


Sinon je m'insurge: quand il s'agit de nous casser les burnes avec le sexisme  ou la soi-disante addiction au JV, on se tape des dossiers de 10-12 pages.
Quand on veut parler de choses sérieuses comme le Rpg, on en trouve que 6 ?
Il semblerait que CPC se soit égaré en chemin, trop de succès tue le succès  :Emo:

----------


## kenshironeo

Au détour d'une recherche Google je suis tombé sur un site appelé guide du jeu vidéo, dans son comité de rédaction j'y ai vu notamment Casque Noir et Fishbone. Est-ce que ce projet est encore actif aujourd'hui, et pourquoi n'en a t-on pas entendu davantage parlé?


http://www.guidedujeuvideo.com/Guide...Video_a51.html


http://www.guidedujeuvideo.com/Comit...ction_a25.html

----------


## Epikoienkore

Kenshi, sérieux, fais un effort, avant de poser une question regarde si tu ne peux pas d'abord y trouver un réponse...

Le Guide du Jeu Vidéo est un annuaire papier édité principalement à l'égard des professionnels ou des étudiants concernés par l'envers du décor vidéo-ludique. C'est pas compliqué à comprendre d'ailleurs, là c'est marqué dans l'image !  :tired: 
Et ne viens pas nous dire qu'il manque un tutorial dans une grande partie des sites internets et que du coup on sait pas trop où qu'on met les pieds et c'est trop relou de prendre le temps de se poser les questions afférentes hein...

----------


## kenshironeo

Certes mais je suis étonné de pas en avoir entendu parler plus que ça(ou du moins que ça n'ait pas été médiatisé).

----------


## Epikoienkore

Tu es un professionnel du secteur ? Un étudiant dans le domaine du jeu vidéo ? Si c'est non ben la réponse à ta question est là. 
Tu ne fais pas partie des gens concernés par ce type de bouquins, donc très logiquement tu n'en as pas entendu parler...

Ceci dit je ne suis pas concerné non plus et j'ai déjà croisé cette édition en presse comme en librairie.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> A destination des professionnels, mais aussi des lycéens et des étudiants, 
> la 3e édition du Guide Du Jeu Vidéo – préfacée par la Ministre de l'économie 
> numérique Fleur Pellerin – est l’outil incontournable pour entrer en contact 
> avec tous les acteurs du secteur.


En gros c'est comme s'étonner  qu'un manuel/guide de chimie industrielle destiné aux étudiants spécialisés et aux professionnels du domaine ne soit pas plus "médiatisé"...Ou que Pernaud ne parle pas du dernier "Annuaire des Professionnels de l'Ostéopathie" au JT de 13H...

----------


## kenshironeo

Il aurait pu l'être en tant qu'initiative aidant à développer un secteur émergent(thème d'actualité)...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je passe mon tour.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je passe mon tour.


^^
Vous m'avez bien fait rigoler monsieur Monsieur Cacao.

----------


## Mastaba

Y a quand même des photos §

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
"hebdomadaire Canard PC" : ! 
Une mise à jour s'impose !
 :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je n'arrive pas à le retrouver, mais je n'ai pas tous mes canards sous la main : avez-vous testé Divinity : Original Sin ? Je n'ai là qu'une preview au numéro 294. 

Dans le cas contraire, avez-vous prévu un test, voire un mini-test, voire juste une new, voire juste un mot, ou un simple signe de ponctuation ?  :Emo: 

Je vous prie d'agréer, messieurs, l'expression de mes flatteries les plus viles.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ben le 301^^

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ! Je n'étais pas allé voir en page de fin du numéro 300  :Emo: .

Du coup  merci kenshi.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Dans le cas contraire, avez-vous prévu un test, voire un mini-test, voire juste une new, voire juste un mot, ou un simple signe de ponctuation ? 
> .


Tiens.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::wub:: 

C'est parti  ::): .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est parti .


N'oublie pas de faire un tour sur le topic du jeu où, entre deux engueulades sur l'interface, on file parfois des conseils bien pratiques pour se lancer. Y'a aussi un topic dédié au craft/astuces dans la même section.

----------


## Jeckhyl

D'abord je commence à faire mon petit chemin en découverte  ::): . Déjà le tuto est sympa, une fois n'est pas coutume.

Et farfouiller dans les feuilles de personnage  ::wub:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un conseil d'ami concernant la répartition des points (en spoiler, tu liras si tu le souhaites)  

Spoiler Alert! 


: les skills marchandage/Lucky Charm sont useless, pas la peine de gaspiller dedans

----------


## Flad

Est-ce que vous savez quand on aura + d'infos sur le Mortal Kombat évoqué dans le n°300 ?

----------


## vectra

C'est normal, le trojan sur le CDrom du n° 300?



```
Recherche débutant dans 'H:\CDrom_CPC_300'
H:\CDrom_CPC_300\DEMOS\WINDOWS\e_kasp22.zip
    [0] Type d'archive: ZIP
    --> kasparov.exe
        [RESULTAT]  Contient le cheval de Troie TR/Agent.202752.9
        [AVERTISSEMENT] Impossible de réparer les fichiers dans les archives
```

----------


## ducon

C’est sûrement un coup des Troyens contre Spartes.  ::o:

----------


## vectra

Je crois que Sparte, c'était plutôt Athènes et les Perses. Et à la fin, c'est Thèbes qui gagne :MdT:

http://www.cosmovisions.com/ChronoGreceAntique04.htm
Et c'est là une version ultra-simplifiée. Le documentaire sur la chaîne National Geographic était vraiment plus que goleri (sérieux).

----------


## Nosh

> C'est normal, le trojan sur le CDrom du n° 300?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Recherche débutant dans 'H:\CDrom_CPC_300'
> H:\CDrom_CPC_300\DEMOS\WINDOWS\e_kasp22.zip
>     [0] Type d'archive: ZIP
>     --> kasparov.exe
> ...


Bonne question.

----------


## Max_well

> C'est normal, le trojan sur le CDrom du n° 300?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Recherche débutant dans 'H:\CDrom_CPC_300'
> H:\CDrom_CPC_300\DEMOS\WINDOWS\e_kasp22.zip
>     [0] Type d'archive: ZIP
>     --> kasparov.exe
> ...


Comme à l'époque !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Une question à laquelle vous ne répondrez pas si vous le voulez, je comprendrai : vous avez gardé quelques contacts avec Raphi ? J'aimais bien ce qu'il écrivait et ce qu'il était.

----------


## ducon

> Je crois que Sparte, c'était plutôt Athènes et les Perses. Et à la fin, c'est Thèbes qui gagne :MdT:


:jelb:  :;):

----------


## vectra

Ah mais l'humour oui, mais dans la rigueur historique  ::o:  :police_de_l_humour:

----------


## kenshironeo

Vous êtes obligés de rester à Paris? Je veux dire, pour avoir des infos, des tuyaux, etc , il faut obligatoirement être à la capitale? Parce que bon en général, Paris et son stress, son enfer déshumanisant(pour beaucoup de gens c'est un calvaire inévitable imposé par les obligations professionnelles, ou  ce qu'on refile aux jeunes mutés dans la fonction publique)  dès qu'on peut s'en éloigner, on le fait et comme le magazine marche, je me posais la question. Si vous le pouviez vous travailleriez dans une autre ville?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Est-ce que vous avez déjà vu un combat de gladiateurs ?

----------


## Akodo

Et surtout est-ce que vous avez aimé ça ?

----------


## O.Boulon

On rêve de transférer la rédaction à Damas.

----------


## Dark Fread

Montargis plutôt, nan ?

----------


## vectra

Evitez Mulhouse.

----------


## kenshironeo

Je n'ai pas lu le numéro consacré à Wastelands 2(il me semble qu'il y en a eu un), mais j'aimerais savoir en gros si le jeu va surclasser les vieux fallout, faire aussi bien, ou s'il ne faut pas attendre du titre qu'il nous fasse oublier FO 1 et 2.(d'après ce que vous avez vu/entendu)


La preview JVC a presque un an et parlait d'une campagne principale durant une vingtaine d'heuresmais ne donnait pas d'estimation par apport au contenu additionnel comme les quêtes facultatives.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Dans le 301, il y a un dossier RPG, avec des pages sur Wasteland 2. Il faut acheter monsieur  ::trollface:: 

EDIT : bon, j'exagère, il y a une demi-page. Enthousiaste, mais pas précise comme tu le souhaiterais.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ouais faudrait que je prenne la version numérique alors, vu qu'il n'est pas dans ma ville.

----------


## Cheshire

Est-ce que l'expérience d'ackboo sur des "simulateurs de batteries de missiles sol-air avec des panneaux de contrôle en cyrillique" (p. 19) serait suffisante pour, par exemple, atteindre une cible à 10000m avec une batterie de type BUK ? :]

----------


## kenshironeo

En général la version read and go du magazine sort combien de temps après sa parution papier?J'aurais bien aimé une parution simultanée, apparemment le 301 n'est pas sur le read and go d'orange.

----------


## Koma

Tu sais que tu peux commander les anciens mags via le site ?

D'ailleurs la rédac, j'ai fait une commande mi juillet, j'ai rien reçu, j'ai contacté le mail boutique (at) CPC y'a une semaine et j'ai pas eu de réponses.

----------


## kenshironeo

Ouep j'ai vu ça pour les anciens mags :;):

----------


## Haraban

> Tu sais que tu peux commander les anciens mags via le site ?
> 
> D'ailleurs la rédac, j'ai fait une commande mi juillet, j'ai rien reçu, j'ai contacté le mail boutique (at) CPC y'a une semaine et j'ai pas eu de réponses.


Ouais, tu n'es pas le seul! on en parle ici, si tu veux apporter ta petite réclamation à l'édifice : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...lettres/page82

----------


## natijah

> J'ai commandé ce numéro et un autre, et malheureusement j'ai fait une erreur dans mes coordonnées. Commande effectuée le 15/07/2014 et payée avec PayPal.
> 
> J'ai essayé de contacter CPC via deux courriels mais pas de réponse. Que faire? 
> Ci-dessous les adresses de contacts utilisées:
> vpc@canardpc.comboutique@canardpc.com
> 
> J'ai bien sûr vérifié toutes mes adresses et tous mes dossiers spam. Pourtant j'ai déjà contacté CPC sur l'adresse boutique auparavant.
> 
> Si je ne reçois pas les magazines je dois créer une demande de litige sur PayPal?


On m'a conseillé de "re-poster" mon message ici. Donc le voilà, désolé si c'est déplacé. Merci d'avance.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En général la version read and go du magazine sort combien de temps après sa parution papier?J'aurais bien aimé une parution simultanée, apparemment le 301 n'est pas sur le read and go d'orange.


Exceptionnellement, le 301 sortira sur Read & Go le 31 juillet.
Sinon pour trouver le canard: www.trouverlapresse.com ou l'application Zeen sur iOS ou Android

---------- Post added at 16h25 ---------- Previous post was at 16h17 ----------




> D'ailleurs la rédac, j'ai fait une commande mi juillet, j'ai rien reçu, j'ai contacté le mail boutique (at) CPC y'a une semaine et j'ai pas eu de réponses.


Vous avez commandé mi-juillet (soit la semaine dernière) et vous avez écrit la semaine dernière ?
Les commandes de la semaine dernière (mi-juillet donc) sont parties le jeudi 17 juillet. En comptant un léger engourdissement de la Poste, ça devrait arriver aujourd'hui lundi ou demain.
En comptant un léger engourdissement de notre part (99% de l'équipe en vacances), les prochaines commandes partent jeudi 24 juillet.

----------


## Koma

> Ouais, tu n'es pas le seul! on en parle ici, si tu veux apporter ta petite réclamation à l'édifice : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...lettres/page82


J'ai reçu un mail du service abo mais ils me demandent de vérifier d'abord si je l'ai eu depuis. Hier non, aujourd'hui je dirai ça quand je serai chez ouam.

----------


## jackft

Bonjour à tous,

Vous en pensez quoi de toute cette nouvelle concurrence presse plus ou moins intéressante (JV, Games, The Game, JeuxVideo News, Gen4...) ? 
Vous aimez ça (c'est une bonne chose pour les jeux video, ou car après tout ça peut faire venir de nouveaux lecteurs).. ou vous vous en méfiez ? (car là c'est beaucoup de nouveau monde d'un seul coup..)

Bonnes vacances aux 99% de vacanciers !

----------


## vectra

Pas assez goleri, would not buy.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Est-ce que l'expérience d'ackboo sur des "simulateurs de batteries de missiles sol-air avec des panneaux de contrôle en cyrillique" (p. 19) serait suffisante pour, par exemple, atteindre une cible à 10000m avec une batterie de type BUK ? :]


Je crois qu'on est pas mal à y avoir pensé, heureusement au contraire de BFMTV/LCI/i-Télé, puisqu'on a pas eu de débats interminables sur la simulation, et que le gouvernement n'a pas encore tenté d'interdire son téléchargement.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Est-ce que l'expérience d'ackboo sur des "simulateurs de batteries de missiles sol-air avec des panneaux de contrôle en cyrillique" (p. 19) serait suffisante pour, par exemple, atteindre une cible à 10000m avec une batterie de type BUK ? :]


Soyons plus direct : Est-ce que ackboo est parti en vacances dans la partie orientale de l'Ukraine ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi de toute cette nouvelle concurrence presse plus ou moins intéressante (JV, Games, The Game, JeuxVideo News, Gen4...) ? 
> Vous aimez ça (c'est une bonne chose pour les jeux video, ou car après tout ça peut faire venir de nouveaux lecteurs).. ou vous vous en méfiez ? (car là c'est beaucoup de nouveau monde d'un seul coup..)
> 
> Bonnes vacances aux 99% de vacanciers !


Leurs copains d'@SI se pose des questions : http://www.arretsurimages.net/articl...nnonces-id6921

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La petite preview de Risen 3 est encourageante, vous avez une idée de la taille du monde explorable ? Plus grand que Risen 1/2 ? Ca ne fait pas trop remplissage façon Gothic 3 avec trois tonnes de lieux/quêtes identiques ?

----------


## Cheshire

> Je crois qu'on est pas mal à y avoir pensé, heureusement au contraire de BFMTV/LCI/i-Télé, puisqu'on a pas eu de débats interminables sur la simulation, et que le gouvernement n'a pas encore tenté d'interdire son téléchargement.


Là où c'est amusant, c'est que la mention de simulateur de missile sol-air en cyrillique a été écrite avant le crash (qui a eu lieu deux jours après la sortie du n°301)...

----------


## Cassin

Il est sorti le 301 ? Je ne le trouve pas par chez moi  :Emo:  (alors que d'habitude je n'ai pas de soucis)

----------


## Epikoienkore

Oui, mais arrivé un peu en retard dans les rayons auvergnats.

----------


## Teto

Sur St Etienne aussi.

----------


## Cassin

Il est finalement arrivé par ici aussi  :;):  (frontière normando-picarde)

----------


## Koma

Ouep il est dispo.

----------


## purEcontact

Remarque existentielle :
Il faudrait penser à vider un peu pipo et netsabes, ils débordent dans la partie test pc depuis un petit moment.

(J'ai rien contre eux, je les connais pas, j'aime pas leur style d'écriture et leur approche des jeux.)

----------


## ducon

Fais-toi embaucher à leur place ? :smile:

----------


## Deblazkez

> Remarque existentielle :
> Il faudrait penser à vider un peu pipo et netsabes, ils débordent dans la partie test pc depuis un petit moment.
> 
> (J'ai rien contre eux, je les connais pas, j'aime pas leur style d'écriture et leur approche des jeux.)


Ca dépend aussi du flux de l'actu pc/console.

----------


## purEcontact

> Fais-toi embaucher à leur place ? :smile:


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.
Si j'achète un canard pc, c'est pour avoir l'avis d'un des rédacteurs sachant qu'ils ont chacun leur "spécificité" (genre boulon qui "s'emballe" lorsqu'il aime un jeu).

Pipo et Nets, je trouve leur test relativement plat et j'ai parfois l'impression qu'ils pourraient me faire un test de la choucroute que ce serait pareil : le test de mario kart 8 où la moitié (bon, j'abuse peut être) est consacré à expliquer ce qu'est mario kart, j'ai facepalm.

----------


## ducon

C’est bien ce que j’écris : postule.

----------


## Kamasa

> C’est bien ce que j’écris : postule.


Ça ne marcherai pas.
Encore que Gringo ait été embauché un jour, mouais, pourquoi pas... mais quelqu'un qui s'exprime par "j'ai facepalm", là non, faut pas déconner non plus.

----------


## Zohan

Ils toucheront pas à Pipo, sa reum a trop d'emprise sur la rédac.

----------


## La Mimolette

Stoppez les rotatives, la rédaction m'ayant fait découvrir la série "It's always sunny in philadelphia" dans un vieux numéro de CPC, je me dois de partager cette découverte.

----------


## purEcontact

> mais quelqu'un qui s'exprime par "j'ai facepalm", là non, faut pas déconner non plus.


"Je fus tellement dépité par la qualité de ce contenu rédactionnel que ma main se posa sur mon visage."

----------


## LaVaBo

> "Je fus tellement dépité par la qualité de ce contenu rédactionnel que ma main se posa sur mon visage."


Essaie d'abord un peu plus fort, et puis beaucoup plus fort.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## kikoro

A quand les mug CPC que l'ont attend avec impatience?  :Bave:

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Que pensez-vous de la rumeur à propos du prix de Windows 9 ?

----------


## Arva

Je confirme que le N°301 est bien traité anti-moustique, comme indiqué dans l'ours :



Pour une fois, la presse écrite tient ses promesses, merci CanardPC!  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut la rédac,

Lors de la sortie de X:Rebirth la critique était du genre "ce sera peut-être bien dans six mois".

Est-ce que la situation a changé ?

----------


## MoB

Réponse dans le numéro 300. Je l'ai lu ce matin en plus ... par contre me rappel pas exactement sachant que le sujet m’intéressait pas plus que ça.
En gros c'est bien mieux, reste l'interface a chier, et Casque Noir est toujours dessus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Réponse dans le numéro 300. Je l'ai lu ce matin en plus ... par contre me rappel pas exactement sachant que le sujet m’intéressait pas plus que ça.
> En gros c'est bien mieux, reste l'interface a chier, et Casque Noir est toujours dessus.


Arf le 300 fait partie de mes numéros en retard  ::):  je regarde de suite.

Et selon le contenu du test, je craque  ::): .

Merci MoB.

---------- Post added at 17h29 ---------- Previous post was at 17h08 ----------

En fait ce doit pas être dans le numéro 300 du tout à moins que tu confondes avec Elite. Mais merci quand même  :Emo: .

EDIT Ah il s'agit de l'encadré dans le 301 en bas de l'article Star Citizen <> Elite.

Merci  ::P: .

----------


## MoB

Oui je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai dis 300, je parlais de celui d'été donc 301 en effet  ::P:

----------


## keulz

Question pour la rédac' (no shit, sherlock) : Les vacances étaient bien ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai l'impression que *Lord of the Fallen*, qui avait eu droit à une première preview plutôt encourageante il y a quelques mois, vous a laissé une impression bien négative lors de l'E3. Avez-vous pu mettre vos mains moites dessus depuis ?

*****

Sur la page kickstarter de Wasteland 2, ils font de la promo pour un autre jeu qui m'a l'air bien original, *Hard West*.
Bon, comme d'habitude, en début de vidéo de présentation, c'est un déluge de références histoire de ratisser bien large - X-Com, Heroes of M&M, Stephen King, David Lynch, No Country for Old Men...




Certains concepts ont l'air bien sympa - création des couverts (à 00:28), utilisation du soleil pour éblouir l'ennemi, utilisation des ombres pour se dissimuler (00:35) ou repérer l'ennemi (00:40)... Incursion lente de l'horreur (onirique ?) dans le far west...
J'espère que vous aurez l'occasion de le tester.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Parlerez-vous un jour du très bon (et gratuit) Space Station 13 ?
On s'éclate franchement entre canards, et on est une petite vingtaine chaque soir.

----------


## Lyrad

Bonjour ! Je me suis abonné pour une petite durée de 2 ans à CPC et CPHW ce samedi. J'aurais aimé savoir si j'allais recevoir le numéro 302 dans ma boite aux lettres ou si j'étais bon pour écumer les kiosques ? (j'en ai fais 3 aujourd'hui sans succès). Et si non, chez quelle enseigne a t'on le plus de  chance de le trouver?

À savoir donc que ce qui est indiqué sur mon compte est ceci :

44 numéros restants

Nombre d'exemplaire : 1
Numéros : 303 au 346 inclus -> cela fait bien 44 numéros si je ne me trompe pas.

Merci !

----------


## Frypolar

Tu vas devoir acheter le 302 en kiosque. Je ne l’ai pas trouvé non plus aujourd’hui mais il y a souvent un décalage d’un jour ou deux, dans un sens comme dans l’autre.

----------


## Lyrad

Ok merci.

----------


## Max_well

Est-ce que vous allez tester Train Fever ?
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...septembre-2014

----------


## MoB

Est-ce que vous vous sentez les reins assez solide financièrement (ou plutôt croyez vous que vous feriez le même flop) pour refaire le même genre de couv' pour la sortie des Sims 4 que vous aviez fait pour les Sims 3 ?  :^_^:

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Est-ce que vous allez tester Train Fever ?
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/90...septembre-2014


Oui, dans le CPC du 15 septembre normalement. 



> Est-ce que vous vous sentez les reins assez solide financièrement (ou plutôt croyez vous que vous feriez le même flop) pour refaire le même genre de couv' pour la sortie des Sims 4 que vous aviez fait pour les Sims 3 ?


On n'a peur de rien, on va refaire la même, mais avec de la zoophilie en plus.

----------


## ian0delond

Pourquoi est ce que vous n'annoncez pas American Truck Simulator pour le prochain numéro ?
J'espérais une annonce en fanfare d'un dossier de 6~8 pages dessus avec notamment les périphériques idéals pour jouer à ce jeu. Je joue encore au clavier et ç la souris sur Euro Truck Simulator 2, mais je risque de me lasser à la longue.
Mais si vous n'en faite pas un est que vous conseillerez de mettre une lampe UV à sa gauche pour ne bronzer que d'un coté comme un vrai routier ?

Par ailleurs qui va tester les sims 4 ? Je m'attend à ce que se soit Maria Kalash mais j'ai peur que sa plume, bien qu'excellente, ne soit trop prévisible sur le sujet ; Boulon s'est déjà abandonner à l'exercice ce qui le place en candidat intéressant ; Sebum me semble également prometteur contrairement à Ackboo qui ne présente pas les qualités requises pour apprécier un simulateur sans tank.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un test d'ackboo sur les Sims, ça vend du rêve  :Bave: 

Sinon je pense que Denis est apte, la recette du croque-monsieur en est la preuve.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Un test d'ackboo sur les Sims, ça vend du rêve


Je ne peux que plussoyer !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_Alors là comme les Dupont commençaient à me les briser sévère à tenter de venir bouffer chez moi, j'ai envoyé mes enfants faire blitzcacakrieg  dans leur piscine pendant que ma femme cramait leur dîner en prétextant donner un coup de main .
 Depuis ils ont déménagés et j'ai racheté leur maison pour une bouchée de pain, ce qui m'a permit d'abattre la haie séparatrice et d'optimiser les rangs de carotte du jardin; ainsi  mes enfants ont gagnés  7 minutes sur la cueillette et peuvent travailler un peu plus sur le reprisage de mes chaussettes. Je suis joie, ma maison tourne au poil, le rendement dépasse mes espérances.
Sinon c'est une maison de poupées virtuelles même pas en cyrillique, 2/10._

----------


## alx

Comme quoi, sans le boulot de la secrétaire de rédac ça a vraiment pas la même gueule.

----------


## Koma

Vous allez tester le nouveau Sherlock Holmes ?

----------


## Zebb

A quand une preivew de Darkest Dungeon : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...u-fond-du-trou.

Et est-ce que vous étiez au PAX de Seattle en début de semaine ?

----------


## FixB

C'est pas vraiment une question, mais il y a une page en double dans le dernier canard jeux videos...

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est plutôt par ici pour les questions/remarques sur les versions numériques.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Des questions relatives à un lien entre un hypothétique Fallout 4 et la Gamescom ont-elles été posées ici?

----------


## Koma

Salut la rédaction !

http://www.canalplus.fr/c-infos-docu...ml?vid=1128231

Doc TB et Maria chez Canal + pourquoi ?

Vu la première question consternante de Thomas à Kalash et plus globalement vu le contenu de l'émission, c'est un peu la presse JV à laquelle vous cherchez à éviter de ressembler ?

D'autant plus qu'ils vous avaient fait une crasse y'a pas longtemps sur Metal Gear Rising, alors je me demandais, qu'est ce qui vous a poussé à y aller ?

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> Salut la rédaction !
> 
> http://www.canalplus.fr/c-infos-docu...ml?vid=1128231
> 
> Doc TB et Maria chez Canal + pourquoi ?
> 
> Vu la première question consternante de Thomas à Kalash et plus globalement vu le contenu de l'émission, c'est un peu la presse JV à laquelle vous cherchez à éviter de ressembler ?
> 
> D'autant plus qu'ils vous avaient fait une crasse y'a pas longtemps sur Metal Gear Rising, alors je me demandais, qu'est ce qui vous a poussé à y aller ?


C'est a combien de minutes son passage ?

----------


## Frypolar

> D'autant plus qu'ils vous avaient fait une crasse y'a pas longtemps sur Metal Gear Rising, alors je me demandais, qu'est ce qui vous a poussé à y aller ?


Tu ne peux pas refuser une invitation d’une émission de jeux vidéo où Kyo est aussi présent. C’est une sorte de consécration journalistique.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

J'ai aucun droit de dire du mal de Kyo, ma copine les connaît et ils sont potes  ::ninja:: 

C'est mon NDA à moi  ::ninja:: 

Sinon question pour la rédaction à nouveau : y'a un NDA sur Destiny ? Vous le testez avant la sortie ou Activision n'a pas envoyé de jeu ? On se pose la question sur le forum à cause de ça.

----------


## Netsabes

J'ai pas souvenir qu'Activision ait une seule fois envoyé un jeu avant sa sortie. Ou alors peut-être dans les années 80 ? Le test devrait être dans le numéro de début octobre.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> C'est a combien de minutes son passage ?


12mn35 environ.

Et Kalash mets un bon coup dans les gonades en fin de présentation.

On sent qu'autour de la table, y'en a un qui veux pas du tout se fâcher avec ces annonceurs.

----------


## Koma

Dis lui qu'on l'aime. Et qu'on kiffe ses lunettes (et qu'elle va se faire stalker par la moitié du forum).

@Netsabes : merci !

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> 12mn35 environ.
> 
> Et Kalash mets un bon coup dans les gonades en fin de présentation.
> 
> On sent qu'autour de la table, y'en a un qui veux pas du tout se fâcher avec ces annonceurs.


C'est vachement superflu comme truc, les mecs ils ont passé 5 minutes a parler de la nouvelle couleur de la PS4  :tired: 
Par contre jolie intervention de maria qui a bien fais comprendre que le type a coté c'est un rigolo  :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

On peut suspecter que le rigolo en question est un confrère voire un copain  ::P: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'autant plus qu'ils vous avaient fait une crasse y'a pas longtemps sur Metal Gear Rising, alors je me demandais, qu'est ce qui vous a poussé à y aller ?


Beh même si c'est un peu moche comme émission, ça permet de faire un peu de pub à peu de frais. Puis même si c'est vain,autant essayer de remonter  le niveau, ça ne peut pas faire de mal. N'empêche que j'avais pitié de Maria, je la sentais prête à tester ses skills de MMA sur les deux types.
Mais alors le passage sur les couleurs des consoles, le truc rien à branler, les mecs... :^_^: 
"Oui mais une console ce n'est pas que pour jouer"...Bah si coco, un peu quand même. Si elle est moche c'est pas dur de la camoufler dans un meuble TV  :tired: 
C'est inquiétant ce culte de l'objet plutôt que de ses fonctionnalités, déjà avec les smartphones c'était pas mal, maintenant les consoles, demain les montres connectées ? Mouais...Je dois être trop vieux con, ça ne me parle pas...

----------


## Cedski

Lol la tablette Nvidia qui sert à rien...  :^_^: 

Sympa le passage sur la CPC box mais il semble difficile d'en exposer ses arguments à la TV en 3 min... 
Puis elle est pas blanche d'abord, carton rouge à Doc TB...

----------


## La Mimolette

En tout cas Doc TB et Maria Kalash passent super bien à l'écran!

----------


## MoB

Ça on le savait déjà depuis la webcam de la rédac.

----------


## Nirm

> En tout cas Doc TB et Maria Kalash passent super bien à l'écran pour des roux


 Fixed

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Bonjour,
Parlerez-vous un jour du très bon (et gratuit) Space Station 13 ?
On s'éclate franchement entre canards, et on est une petite vingtaine chaque soir (enfin là actuellement c'est désert, faute a un admin pas là et a un wiki tout cassé, yaura a nouveau du monde la semaine prochaine).
Merci  ::):

----------


## banditbandit

Bonjour,

je me suis posé la question de savoir si il existe un équivalent  dans l'esprit et dans la lettre de CPC mais en anglais.

En gros un magazine comme CPC mais en anglais (avec son web site évidemment).

Merci.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ça on le savait déjà depuis la webcam de la rédac.


La quoi?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonjour,
> 
> je me suis posé la question de savoir si il existe un équivalent  dans l'esprit et dans la lettre de CPC mais en anglais.
> 
> En gros un magazine comme CPC mais en anglais (avec son web site évidemment).
> 
> Merci.


Je ne sais pas si la déconne est la même, mais sinon il me semble que RPS est plutôt "fiable" et sans langue de bois. RockPaperShotgun pour être plus précis.

Edit: ah merde ce n'est qu'un site, y'a pas de magazine papier par contre. J'ai lu trop vite.

----------


## banditbandit

C'est pas grave je prend aussi, je vais jeter un œil sur le site. Si vous avez d'autres propositions n'hésitez pas.

----------


## Nirm

> La quoi?


 Un truc de jeunes, c'est l'équivalent de la carte postale.  :tired:

----------


## L'invité

Vu que j'ai l'impression que DrChocapic est en train d'être mis au placard par Gamekult (presque plus dans les émissions et là ils l'ont empêché de streamer le midi), vous voulez pas l'embaucher ?
 ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

> Vu que j'ai l'impression que DrChocapic est en train d'être mis au placard par Gamekult (presque plus dans les émissions et là ils l'ont empêché de streamer le midi), vous voulez pas l'embaucher ?


Nan !
On l'aimait bien quand il était gros et tout.
Maintenant, il est tout sec et super balèze... On veut pas de ce genre là chez nous !

---------- Post added at 16h32 ---------- Previous post was at 16h32 ----------

Et je précise que ça n'a rien à voir avec de la jalousie.

---------- Post added at 16h33 ---------- Previous post was at 16h32 ----------

Nan. c'est une question d'image de marque.

---------- Post added at 16h33 ---------- Previous post was at 16h33 ----------

Rien de plus.

---------- Post added at 16h34 ---------- Previous post was at 16h33 ----------

Sale bâtard plein de volonté, va.

----------


## L'invité

::XD::

----------


## Koma

> Je ne sais pas si la déconne est la même, mais sinon il me semble que RPS est plutôt "fiable" et sans langue de bois. RockPaperShotgun pour être plus précis.
> 
> Edit: ah merde ce n'est qu'un site, y'a pas de magazine papier par contre. J'ai lu trop vite.


Ca c'est de la grosse blague Cacao.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut,

Suite à la sortie au moins de Divinity, traduit, partiellement, à l'arrache par des amateurs (et parfois visiblement par Google Trad quitte à créer des phrases incompréhensibles) ; suite au comportement apparent des ( ? développeurs ? éditeurs ? ) de Wasteland 2, qui ont confié le "premier jet" de la traduction à la communauté, en le promettant une finition par des pros, finition qui finalement ne semble plus être d'actualité ; je pense qu'il serait très intéressant d'avoir un dossier sur la localisation des jeux en France, les acteurs impliqués, le budget actuellement alloué par rapport à ce qui se faisait avant le web 2.0 ; et l'impact du travail bénévole de fans par opposition à l'utilisation onéreuse de professionnels.

A mon avis il y a de quoi faire quelque chose de bien intéressant ; vous devez savoir qui contacter pour des interviews de pros et une partie des traducteurs bénévoles de Wasteland 2 traînent leurs guêtres poussiéreuses sur le forum...

(EDIT si vous avez vu ce message dans un autre sujet (les suggestions d'article CPC Hard), c'est que je n'ai toujours pas appris à me servir du forum...)

----------


## Epikoienkore

Je plussois la requête de Jeckhyl, c'est d'autant plus valable que le sujet amène systématiquement ici un débat fourni, passionné mais laisse surtout au final beaucoup d'interrogations en suspens. Un dossier sur le sujet serait vraiment bienvenu !  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Salut,
> 
> Suite à la sortie au moins de Divinity, traduit, partiellement, à l'arrache par des amateurs (et parfois visiblement par Google Trad quitte à créer des phrases incompréhensibles) ; suite au comportement apparent des ( ? développeurs ? éditeurs ? ) de Wasteland 2, qui ont confié le "premier jet" de la traduction à la communauté, en le promettant une finition par des pros, finition qui finalement ne semble plus être d'actualité ; je pense qu'il serait très intéressant d'avoir un dossier sur la localisation des jeux en France, les acteurs impliqués, le budget actuellement alloué par rapport à ce qui se faisait avant le web 2.0 ; et l'impact du travail bénévole de fans par opposition à l'utilisation onéreuse de professionnels.
> 
> A mon avis il y a de quoi faire quelque chose de bien intéressant ; vous devez savoir qui contacter pour des interviews de pros et une partie des traducteurs bénévoles de Wasteland 2 traînent leurs guêtres poussiéreuses sur le forum...
> 
> (EDIT si vous avez vu ce message dans un autre sujet (les suggestions d'article CPC Hard), c'est que je n'ai toujours pas appris à me servir du forum...)





> Je plussois la requête de Jeckhyl, c'est d'autant plus valable que le sujet amène systématiquement ici un débat fourni, passionné mais laisse surtout au final beaucoup d'interrogations en suspens. Un dossier sur le sujet serait vraiment bienvenu !


Je rejoins ces 2 canards sur le sujet, ça serait vraiment très intéressant !!!

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> Je rejoins ces 2 canards sur le sujet, ça serait vraiment très intéressant !!!


+1 Un sujet intéressant.

----------


## O.Boulon

Grave !
Super intéressant. En plus, je crois qu'on connaît des gens.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ca c'est de la grosse blague Cacao.


Ouais j'ai jeté un œil rapidement, c'est pas vraiment dans l'esprit CPC, j'aime pas trop la présentation, on dirait plus un blog qu'un site maison, je cherche encore le jeux de mots ou les traits d'esprits, en même tant j'ai pas encore trouvé un article qui m'intéresserait suffisant pour le parcourir entièrement. J'ai regardé un peu le forum, ya pas grand monde, c'est assez pauvre et ça à l'air assez mal organisé.

Pour l'instant ça me semble assez loin d'un CPC.

----------


## Koma

Nan mais RPS font des articles cool mais ça n'a pas grand chose à voir non. Enfin si, c'est aussi un site de presse JV qui a ses préférences éditioriales en matière de JV.

Après c'est surtout que plein de gens citent RPS comme modèle du journalisme indé. Est-ce que ça en fait un modèle de référence et d'honnêteté, pas spécialement non plus.

*Sinon gros +20 pour le dossier sur la localisation.* Voire une partie sur le doublage ? Le seul sujet que j'ai vu c'était chez Game One, et ils avaient que 2 invité, Christophe Lemoine inclus.. Ca parlait aussi des conditions pas toujours top pour doubler (par rapport à l'étranger), des salaires. Et on a récemment vu des trucs comme le fait que les doubleurs FR de BIoshock enregistrent les voix pour les DLC d'Infinite (sorti y'a bientôt un an) et on ne voit les fichiers que dispos ce mois-ci par l'éditeur (pourquoi ?).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca c'est de la grosse blague Cacao.


???
Quoi ? RPS ?

---------- Post added at 10h20 ---------- Previous post was at 10h18 ----------




> Après c'est surtout que plein de gens citent RPS comme modèle du journalisme indé. Est-ce que ça en fait un modèle de référence et d'honnêteté, pas spécialement non plus.


J'sais pas si c'est un modèle ou quoi que ce soit, mais en général je trouve leurs tests bien étayés. Après y'a rien qui indique qu'ils soient "malhonnêtes" pour l'instant, donc bénéfice du doute, tout ça. 
Et au moins ils ne mettent pas de note, eux  ::ninja:: 
PAr contre oui l'humour c'est pas trop ça, je le citais plus pour le côté "on dit ce qu'on veut et on vous emmerde" (en plus poli). Globalement je les trouve quand même au-dessus "la masse" de sites/mags, mais faut dire que c'est pas bien difficile aujourd'hui...

----------


## Cheshire

> suite au comportement apparent des ( ? développeurs ? éditeurs ? ) de Wasteland 2, qui ont confié le "premier jet" de la traduction à la communauté, en le promettant une finition par des pros, finition qui finalement ne semble plus être d'actualité


 Pour être honnête, il y a apparemment bien une équipe pro qui vient de prendre le relais (mais genre 5 jours avant la sortie...).

----------


## Bah

> J'sais pas si c'est un modèle ou quoi que ce soit, mais en général je trouve leurs tests bien étayés. Après y'a rien qui indique qu'ils soient "malhonnêtes" pour l'instant, donc bénéfice du doute, tout ça. 
> Et au moins ils ne mettent pas de note, eux


RPS le problème pour moi c'est qu'ils sont souvent hyper enthousiastes pour pas grand chose.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> RPS le problème pour moi c'est qu'ils sont souvent hyper enthousiastes pour pas grand chose.


Comme Boulon.  ::ninja:: 

CPC l'a été aussi. Il n'y a qu'à voir le fameux épisode Söldner...

----------


## keulz

> Comme Boulon. 
> 
> CPC l'a été aussi. Il n'y a qu'à voir le fameux épisode Söldner...


Elemental...  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Soldner a plus de 10 ans et y'a encore des gens qui reviennent sur le cas.

----------


## Zepolak

> Soldner a plus de 10 ans et y'a encore des gens qui reviennent sur le cas.


Je sais pas s'il reste encore le stock, mais je suis certain qu'il y aurait des preneurs pour des Soldner dédicacés !  ::ninja::

----------


## Guy Moquette

Le stock est intact, soigneusement dispersé sur chaque bureau de la rédac. Il y a des choses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas.

----------


## DapperCloud

> Je sais pas s'il reste encore le stock, mais je suis certain qu'il y aurait des preneurs pour des Soldner dédicacés !





> Le stock est intact, soigneusement dispersé sur chaque bureau de la rédac. Il y a des choses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas.



Quid d'une édition collector de l'Encyclopédie du Jeu Vidéo, avec plus de contenu et un exemplaire de Soldner dédicacé par la rédac' ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

> Le stock est intact, soigneusement dispersé sur chaque bureau de la rédac. Il y a des choses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas.


Pics or it didn't happen.

----------


## kawin

Question pour les doués de la mémoire.

Tata Yvette m'a signalé dans l'oreillette que dans les temps anciens est passé par vos pages une news qui parlait d'un "jeu" qui présentait les erreurs de design et de gameplay qui pourrisse l'expérience du joueur. Malheureusement tata yvette ayant une mémoire de cornichon platré elle n'a pas réussi à se rappeler du nom de la chose. Elle m'a juste dit que c'était une sorte de space invaders où à chaque niveau présente un défaut de conception du genre contrôle par défaut pourris et impossible de redéfinir les touches, ce genre de choses.

Aidez moi canard-wan pc-ryobi, vous êtes mon seul espoir.

/edit
Et parce que la parti moteur de recherche de google n'est clairement plus leur priorité et qu'on peut pas faire de recherche sur le forum sans être loggé, je viens de trouver la réponse à ma question (en fait elle a déjà été posée) ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/23...assé-dans-cpc

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Au moins un intrus s'est glissé dans mon étagère. Sauras-tu le(s) retrouver?

----------


## DeadFish

Comment on peut avoir des goûts pareils et respirer le même air que Monsieur ackboo ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

C'est l'industrie qu'il faut blâmer.

----------


## Deblazkez

> C'est l'industrie qu'il faut blâmer.


Nan, c'est de ta faute  ::siffle::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah ah t'es rigolo!

Ceci dit, le monsieur de la vidéo dit de bonnes choses : arrêtez de précommander, ça tue les bébés phoques.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui, mais on fait comment pour avoir les bonus exclusifs à la précommande ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tru2balz

> ???
> ...Après y'a rien qui indique qu'ils soient "malhonnêtes" pour l'instant, donc bénéfice du doute, tout ça. ...


 C'est parce que t'as pas lu les "interviews" minables qu'ils font de certains développeurs, où ils insistent comme des lourds pendant 2 pages sur pourquoi tel perso a un décolleté, etc.
Ils ont un agenda féministe extrémiste très clair et se retrouvent au coeur du boycott gamergate.
Leur défense ? "on a jamais dit qu'on essayait d'être impartiaux, on a clairement un agenda et on le revendique".
Au moins comme ça, c'est clair.

EDIT : j'ajoute quelques sources quand meme, pour ceux que ça intéresserait, je demande à personne de me croire sur parole
http://www.littletinyfrogs.com/artic...e_RPS_response
selon RPS, nicki minaj est une figure de proue du féminisme https://archive.today/nWxFJ#selection-395.142-395.361
et autres délires paranoiaques http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014...e-of-atlantis/
leur "apology" concernant les accusations de favoritisme et de discours orienté politiquement
- https://archive.today/y5xAe#selection-351.0-1843.18
un article où ils font chier blizzard à mort pour le design d'un ou 2 persos http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013...igns-in-mobas/
ça vaut aussi le coup de lire leur "critique" de South Park (le jeu d'obsidian), ya matière.
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2014...tick-of-truth/ 

la fréquentation du site en baisse depuis l'affaire ZQ
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/rockpapershotgun.com
En même temps, on remarque que leurs visiteurs sont principalement des hommes, depuis une école, donc c'est sur que leur "position" ne va pas leur porter faveur.

----------


## Tiri

J'avais déjà vu ce matin un peu l'histoire de l'autre côté de la shitstorm, et ce que tu mets comme lien ne fais que le confirmer: c'est bien de la merde des deux côtés (même si l'aspect "harcèlement massif envers une seule personne et son entourage) me fait vomir un peu plus que les articles généraux).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Le HS Mobile s'est bien vendu ? On en aura d'autres ?

----------


## Peysh

je pose la question ici directement à la rédac je ne sais pas si ça a été abordé:




> Comme tout canard passioné (bien qu'un peu autiste), je suis l'évolution du #Gamergate sur twitter, 4chan, the escapist, et reddit principalement et une chose m'a frappé.
> 
> Ces pauvres gens se sont mis dans des états absolument bouleversants pour un problème qu'ils n'arrivent pas à formuler clairement:
> 
> Pourquoi est ce qu'ils ne font pas confiance à leur presse de jeux anglo saxonne?
> 
> Tout revient à cette question. Tout tourne autour de cette question et la réponse est confondante de simplicité (car je doit tout à CPC).
> 
> Toute leur presse est sur le modele du gratuit et est à la merci de leurs annonceurs pub, leurs billets d'avion sont payés par les editeurs, les notes des jeux dictées par l'envie ou non de se couper de sources de revenus. Les articles publiés edités en fonction de leur potentiel de pages vues et non des attentes de leur lectorat.
> ...

----------


## keulz

> je pose la question ici directement à la rédac je ne sais pas si ça a été abordé:


Le problème n'est pas la gratuité mais le conflit d'intérêt. Celui-ci est dû à la gratuité ET aux pubs ciblées ; s'ils gagnaient suffisamment avec des pub pour des supermarchés ou pour des marques de bouffes, il n'y aurait plus de conflit d'intérêt avec leur annonceurs.

----------


## Peysh

Deux points:
- si les pubs généralistes dans les magasines spécialisés existaient et étaient la seule source de revenu du mag, il y aurait quand même un conflit d'interet avec la ligne éditoriale, ou plutot un manque d'indépendance. Le redac chef vivrait dans la peur d'être associé à une mouvance (n'importe laquelle) qui n'est pas politiquement correcte, et les articles suivraient cette ligne qui n'est pas forcément la tasse de thé du lecteur. 

- sur la gratuité: le paiement lie le journaliste au lecteur et également le lecteur au journaliste, et rend l'expérience de lecture différente de par ce choix conscient du lecteur. Une sorte de pré-adhésion du fait d'avoir fait le choix de payer pour avoir l'avis de quelqu'un. Je ne pense pas qu'on retrouve ce méchanisme sans le paiement. Tout le monde se tient par la barbichette émotionellement, et il n'y aurait jamais eu des articles completement fous déclarant les "gameurs" comme étant morts, alors que c'est le coeur du lectorat, mais pas ceux qui payent les salaires.

#gamergate tel que je le vois c'est avant tout la crise du modele gratuit. (mais avec beaucoup de bruit autour, qui sont des conséquences, plutot que des causes).

----------


## alx

> #gamergate tel que je le vois c'est avant tout la crise du modele gratuit. (mais avec beaucoup de bruit autour, qui sont des conséquences, plutot que des causes).


Y'a surement du vrai dans ton analyse mais c'est avant tout la crise des gens qui n'ont rien de mieux à foutre, des trolls, des journalistes qui en font trop de peur de passer à coté d'un truc qu'ils ne comprennent pas, des gens qui n'ont rien de mieux à foutre, et de l'effet loupe du aux réseaux sociaux et micro communautés. Et des gens qui n'ont rien de mieux a foutre.

Motdiese sociologieadeuxballes

----------


## Peysh

c'est un peu plus que ça quand tu as un impact réel sur la fréquentation des sites et donc sur leur revenu, surtout quand ils vivent de la pub. C'est juste une cata pour les plus gros sites US.

A noter que ça commence fin aout, et que la sortie de destiny et les reviews devraient faire remonter la la courbe.

les sites qui disent "les gamers c'est des cons"
Gamasutra

Kotaku

Polygon


et un site qui dit "on va regarder de plus pres notre charte de déontologie"
The Escapist

----------


## Deblazkez

Nan mais là c'est tout le modèle économique d'internet que ça remet en question. Les 3/4 de ceux qui chouine sont ils prés à payer un abonnement mensuel aux sites afin d'avoir moins de pub et un peu plus l'indépendance qu'ils réclament ?!? Parce que c'est bien gentil de venir se plaindre, mais combien de journaux papier ont essayé de mettre en place un système payant pour leur sites quand les ventes papiers se sont effondrées, et s'y sont cassé les dents. Les gens sont habitués au tout gratuit, tout de suite. Ils devraient faire un sondage sur "qui veux bien payer un abo aux sites" dans tout les fofos qui se plaignent et on verra le résultat. Ca va être marrant.

----------


## Peysh

> Nan mais là c'est tout le modèle économique d'internet que ça remet en question. Les 3/4 de ceux qui chouine sont ils prés à payer un abonnement mensuel aux sites afin d'avoir moins de pub et un peu plus l'indépendance qu'ils réclament ?!? Parce que c'est bien gentil de venir se plaindre, mais combien de journaux papier ont essayé de mettre en place un système payant pour leur sites quand les ventes papiers se sont effondrées, et s'y sont cassé les dents. Les gens sont habitués au tout gratuit, tout de suite. Ils devraient faire un sondage sur "qui veux bien payer un abo aux sites" dans tout les fofos qui se plaignent et on verra le résultat. Ca va être marrant.


Ca dépends des enjeux. Mais de manière générale tant que c'est un medium d'information, les gens ne paient pas. A partir du moment ou ça devient du "consumer advocacy" ou des tests et des reviews de produits sur lesquels tu es passioné, les mentalités changent à grande vitesse.
Tu me dira, j'ai mon abo au NYT, au monde et à CPC :snob:

Mais je suis d'accord, c'est vraiment un sondage à faire, et je ne suis pas sûr que le résultat soit celui que tu penses, d'autant que le marché est vraiment énorme, et qu'un site ça coute pas si cher. 

Tu dis les 3/4 seraient contre, ça en laisse 1/4. Faudrait faire le calcul, combien ça coute de faire un site, d'embaucher des rédacteurs, contre le nombre d'abo a 5$ par mois nécéssaire à ce que ça tourne, regarde la pénétration à avoir sur un marché anglophone de 500 millions de joueurs (stat sortie de mon derriere) ...

A mon avis même un site avec un paywall bidon marcherait si tu garantis l'indépendance rédactionelle. Les gens sont prêt à jeter leur argent sur un truc comme ça. Alors si en plus c'est drôle et pas politiquement correct c'est double bingo. Et puis YOLO quoi, c'est au premier qui se lancera.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Ca dépends des enjeux. Mais de manière générale tant que c'est un medium d'information, les gens ne paient pas. A partir du moment ou ça devient du "consumer advocacy" ou des tests et des reviews de produits sur lesquels tu es passioné, les mentalités changent à grande vitesse.
> 
> Mais je suis d'accord, c'est vraiment un sondage à faire, et je ne suis pas sûr que le résultat soit celui que tu penses, d'autant que le marché est vraiment énorme, et qu'un site ça coute pas si cher. 
> 
> Tu dis les 3/4 seraient contre, ça en laisse 1/4. Faudrait faire le calcul, combien ça coute de faire un site, d'embaucher des rédacteurs, contre le nombre d'abo a 5$ par mois nécéssaire à ce que ça tourne.
> 
> A mon avis même un site avec un paywall bidon marcherait si tu garantis l'indépendance rédactionelle. Les gens sont prêt à jeter leur argent sur un truc comme ça. Alors si en plus c'est drôle et pas politiquement correct c'est double bingo.


Faudrait demander à GK si ils veulent bien parler du fonctionnement des comptes premium et du résultat, mais franchement, quand tu regarde sur les fofos, peux de gens sont estampillé "premium", pour ça que je parle des 3/4.

----------


## Peysh

> Faudrait demander à GK si ils veulent bien parler du fonctionnement des comptes premium et du résultat, mais franchement, quand tu regarde sur les fofos, peux de gens sont estampillé "premium", pour ça que je parle des 3/4.


Ouais mais ça c'était avant.

Et GK c'est sur un petit marché dominé par CPC. Et CPC n'existe pas sur le marché US. Et j'avais un compte prémium à un moment, j'ai juste trouvé que ça n'avait pas sufisamment d'interet pour continuer.
Et puis GK c'est pas drole. Et JVC faisait la meme chose en moins bien mais en gratuit.

La tu fais un kickstarter qui envoie, un peu de marketing et zou. Le kickstarter te donne la température du marché, et tu peux plier bagage si c'est pas interessant.

----------


## Deblazkez

> Ouais mais ça c'était avant.
> 
> Et GK c'est sur un marché dominé par CPC. Et CPC n'existe pas sur le marché US. Et j'avais un compte prémium à un moment, j'ai juste trouvé que ça n'avait pas sufisamment d'interet pour continuer.
> Et puis GK c'est pas drole.


Attention à bien différencier le papier, et les sites. Les gens sont plus à même de payer pour du papier, que pour un écran sur internet.

Par contre je te propose que tu ouvres un topic pour discuter de ça dans la section jeux vidéo (discussions générales) car c'est un sujet interessant, mais si on continu à squatter ici Boulon va pas être content.

----------


## Peysh

c'est bon, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire  ::ninja:: 

edit : hahaha http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-L...rnalism-elite/

Ils sont fous.

----------


## ducon

> c'est un peu plus que ça quand tu as un impact réel sur la fréquentation des sites et donc sur leur revenu, surtout quand ils vivent de la pub. C'est juste une cata pour les plus gros sites US.


Pourquoi les ordonnées sont à l’envers ?

----------


## DapperCloud

> Pourquoi les ordonnées sont à l’envers ?


Putain ! Heureusement que le prof de maths est passé par là...  ::O: 
Si en fait, les sites sont plus fréquentés qu'avant à cause du buzz, et que les ordonnées ont été inversée pour essayer de duper et démontrer le contraire, c'est...  ::XD:: 

Edit : Ah bah voilà, tout le fun détruit par Frypo.  ::(:

----------


## Frypolar

> Pourquoi les ordonnées sont à l’envers ?


Parce que c'est la position dans le classement, pas le nombre de visites.

----------


## Peysh

> Putain ! Heureusement que le prof de maths est passé par là... 
> Si en fait, les sites sont plus fréquentés qu'avant à cause du buzz, et que les ordonnées ont été inversée pour essayer de duper et démontrer le contraire, c'est... 
> 
> Edit : Ah bah voilà, tout le fun détruit par Frypo.


diantre

----------


## Flad

C'est quoi le gamergate ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> #gamergate tel que je le vois c'est avant tout la crise du modele gratuit. (mais avec beaucoup de bruit autour, qui sont des conséquences, plutot que des causes).


C'est pas tant le modèle "gratuit" que le modèle "faut que ça clique vite chez nous". Parce que  même si un éditeur est fâché avec un site, ça n'empêche pas les pubs d'arriver, au pire il n'enverra pas de versions tests et faudra que le site se débrouille pour avoir une version commerciale, par exemple. Evidemment ce ne serait pas facile, mais si le site veut se forger une réputation de "fiabilité", c'est quasiment le seul moyen vu qu'il ne faut pas compter sur la bonne âme des éditeurs la plupart du temps...

---------- Post added at 10h02 ---------- Previous post was at 09h59 ----------




> Nan mais là c'est tout le modèle économique d'internet que ça remet en question. Les 3/4 de ceux qui chouine sont ils prés à payer un abonnement mensuel aux sites afin d'avoir moins de pub et un peu plus l'indépendance qu'ils réclament ?!? Parce que c'est bien gentil de venir se plaindre, mais combien de journaux papier ont essayé de mettre en place un système payant pour leur sites quand les ventes papiers se sont effondrées, et s'y sont cassé les dents. Les gens sont habitués au tout gratuit, tout de suite. Ils devraient faire un sondage sur "qui veux bien payer un abo aux sites" dans tout les fofos qui se plaignent et on verra le résultat. Ca va être marrant.


BAh c'est simple, tous les sites d'infos doivent passer au modèle payant. Déjà ça va bien purger internet vu que la majorité des sites ne survivront pas. Seuls les plus "intéressants" survivront parce que des gens seront prêts à payer pour du contenu un peu plus solide/fiable (oui je rêve laissez-moi tranquille).
Et comme ça on pourra dire au revoir à gameblog, elle est pas belle la vie ?  :Emo:

----------


## Tiri

En clair, pour résumer tout ça: les mecs, lancez CPC à l'international, et vous serez plus riche que Rupert Murdoch en 3 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Deblazkez

> BAh c'est simple, tous les sites d'infos doivent passer au modèle payant. Déjà ça va bien purger internet vu que la majorité des sites ne survivront pas. Seuls les plus "intéressants" survivront parce que des gens seront prêts à payer pour du contenu un peu plus solide/fiable (oui je rêve laissez-moi tranquille).
> Et comme ça on pourra dire au revoir à gameblog, elle est pas belle la vie ?


Il te faut un internet à la chinoise alors, pour tout contrôler, surveiller.

----------


## Cheshire

> C'est quoi le gamergate ?


Je me suis posé la même question ; après avoir cherché un peu, à ce que j'ai compris, c'est une histoire qui est partie de Zoe Quinn, une développeuse de jeu vidéo indé qui a couché avec un reviewer chez Kotaku alors que ce journal faisait des reviews très élogieuses de son travail (a priori pas par le même gars, cela dit).

De là, il y a deux camps qui se sont formés, d'un côté, les défenseurs de Zoe Quinn (où l'on retrouve essentiellement les journaux spécialisés sur les jeux vidéos et d'autres développeurs indie) qui dénoncent les attaques misogynes dont elle fait l'objet et demandent le respect de sa vie privée, de l'autre ceux qui voient là un énième signe des relations incestueuses entre les développeurs de jeux vidéo (indie ou pas) et les journalistes de jeux vidéos et du manque d'éthique dans ce milieu. Et au milieu de tout ça, un tas d'attaques et de coups bas, des suspicions de manipulations et de coups montés de part et d'autres, etc.

----------


## Flad

> Je me suis posé la même question ; après avoir cherché un peu, à ce que j'ai compris, c'est une histoire qui est partie de Zoe Quinn, une développeuse de jeu vidéo indé qui a couché avec un reviewer chez Kotaku alors que ce journal faisait des reviews très élogieuses de son travail (a priori pas par le même gars, cela dit).
> 
> De là, il y a deux camps qui se sont formés, d'un côté, les défenseurs de Zoe Quinn (où l'on retrouve essentiellement les journaux spécialisés sur les jeux vidéos et d'autres développeurs indie) qui dénoncent les attaques misogynes dont elle fait l'objet et demandent le respect de sa vie privée, de l'autre ceux qui voient là un énième signe des relations incestueuses entre les développeurs de jeux vidéo (indie ou pas) et les journalistes de jeux vidéos et du manque d'éthique dans ce milieu. Et au milieu de tout ça, un tas d'attaques et de coups bas, des suspicions de manipulations et de coups montés de part et d'autres, etc.


Merci bien :-)

----------


## Peysh

> En clair, pour résumer tout ça: les mecs, lancez CPC à l'international, et vous serez plus riche que Rupert Murdoch en 3 mois


Exactement!

----------


## keulz

> c'est un peu plus que ça quand tu as un impact réel sur la fréquentation des sites et donc sur leur revenu, surtout quand ils vivent de la pub. C'est juste une cata pour les plus gros sites US.
> 
> A noter que ça commence fin aout, et que la sortie de destiny et les reviews devraient faire remonter la la courbe.
> 
> les sites qui disent "les gamers c'est des cons"
> Gamasutra
> http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?o=lt&...=gamasutra.com
> Kotaku
> http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?o=lt&...0&u=kotaku.com
> ...


Je te conseille ce site : http://www.tylervigen.com/





Tu confonds "corrélation" et "lien de cause à effet".
Même si étudier tout ça est intéressant, hein.

----------


## Peysh

> Tu confonds "corrélation" et "lien de cause à effet".


Non.

Enfin, ok pourquoi pas. Quelle est la cause de leur vautrage alors? Et pourquoi ce sont les sites contre le gamergate qui baissent, et ceux qui sont pour (enfin qui ont réussi à garder la confiance de leur lecteurs) qui montent? Répondez maintenant.

----------


## Norback

Regarde le graph de canardpc.com : Selon ton raisonnement, il est "contre le gamergate" vu qu'il baisse dans le classement.

Bref, les graphs alexa, ca n'a aucune valeur vu qu'ils comparent dans un classement mondial les sites de jeux vidéo, de merguez et d'otarie.

----------


## Peysh

Canard PC n'a rien à voir avec ça. C'est comme de me montrer le site autoplus et de constater un croissance et de constater l'inverse. Les mecs aux US ne vont pas sur canardpc.com, et le bouzin c'est bien auglosaxon quand même.




> Bref, les graphs alexa, ca n'a aucune valeur vu qu'il compare dans un classement mondial les sites de jeux vidéo, de merguez et d'otarie.


oui, ce qui équivaut donc à les comparer dans l'abolu, entre eux; par l'intermédiaire de l'internet entier.
Ce serait plus précis d'avoir des clics/pagesvues plutot qu'un classement, mais grâce au classement on évite des trous noirs, genre vacances du mois d'aout, le total fait toujours 100% quoi, quelque soit la fréquentation totale des internets.
La baisse veut juste dire que les gens qui allaient avant sur Polygon par exemple, font maintenant autre chose de leur temps. Peut etre vont ils sur des sites de merguez ou d'otarie?

Donc les analytics alexa veulent bien dire quelque chose. J'ai vu que les sites qui avaient publié les articles "la culture joueur est morte" était descendus, et que ceux qui avaient dit "on pense qu'il y a un probleme dans notre charte de déontologie" ou "nous n'avons rien à voir avec ce bordel" sont montés.

regarde 4chan 



on voit l'effet gamergate, puis l'effet ban du gamergate.

Edit qui n'a rien à voir : tiens c'est fou, que s'est il passé en avril-mai pour que gmail passe de la 10000 eme place à la 100eme ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On avait pas déjà dit que les stats Alexa fallait les prendre avec de grosses grosses pincettes, genre  3  Km de large ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Je me suis posé la même question ; après avoir cherché un peu, à ce que j'ai compris, c'est une histoire qui est partie de Zoe Quinn, une développeuse de jeu vidéo indé qui a couché avec un reviewer chez Kotaku alors que ce journal faisait des reviews très élogieuses de son travail (a priori pas par le même gars, cela dit).
> 
> De là, il y a deux camps qui se sont formés, d'un côté, les défenseurs de Zoe Quinn (où l'on retrouve essentiellement les journaux spécialisés sur les jeux vidéos et d'autres développeurs indie) qui dénoncent les attaques misogynes dont elle fait l'objet et demandent le respect de sa vie privée, de l'autre ceux qui voient là un énième signe des relations incestueuses entre les développeurs de jeux vidéo (indie ou pas) et les journalistes de jeux vidéos et du manque d'éthique dans ce milieu. Et au milieu de tout ça, un tas d'attaques et de coups bas, des suspicions de manipulations et de coups montés de part et d'autres, etc.


C'est ça le "fameux" gamergate, un journaliste qui couche avec un développeur ouah tu parles d'un scoop, et sinon la presse spécialisée serait en relation étroite avec l'industrie du Jv !?  Non sans déconner ?  ::trollface:: 


P.S. : Je vois bien la relation entre la courbe des divorces et la consommation de margarine 

Spoiler Alert! 


c.f le dernier tango à Paris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Peysh

> On avait pas déjà dit que les stats Alexa fallait les prendre avec de grosses grosses pincettes, genre  3  Km de large ?


Je ne pense pas que tu puisses leur faire dire tellement plus de ces stats. Ca classe les sites entre eux, par rapport à l'internet mondial. Voila.
Si tout a coup il y a des vacances en chine, tout le monde va grimper et les sites chinois vont baisser probablement.
Je pense que ces stats n'ont de sens que pour comparer des sites entre eux, sur plus ou moins le meme segment et la meme population. Et encore ...
Après je ne suis pas un expert.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je ne veux pas faire mon chieur, mais ce serait pas mieux de faire un topic gamergate ?
Et ce serait plus lisible également, parce que ça m'intéresse de lire ce que vous en pensez mais pas forcément ici.

----------


## Frypolar

> On avait pas déjà dit que les stats Alexa fallait les prendre avec de grosses grosses pincettes, genre  3  Km de large ?


Pour les sites français, si. Pour les ricains tu peux réduire la longueur des pincettes. Mais ce n’est pas le topic, créez un topic dédié comme l’a dit Yog-Sothoth.

----------


## Bah

> Non.
> 
> Enfin, ok pourquoi pas. Quelle est la cause de leur vautrage alors? Et pourquoi ce sont les sites contre le gamergate qui baissent, et ceux qui sont pour (enfin qui ont réussi à garder la confiance de leur lecteurs) qui montent? Répondez maintenant.


Ton idée est peut-être juste mais ça ne suffit pas à établir un lien sûr. Tu peux pas prendre 2 données (avec en plus un un échantillon super restreint) et simplement en tirer une conclusion en les corrélant, faut creuser plus que ça (le très bon exemple pour montrer ce problème c'est le fait qu'aux USA les enfants ayant des parents plus âgés lors de leur naissance ont plus de chances de bien réussir à l'école. Or Lien de causalité c'est pas qu'être parent à un âge plus élevé donne de meilleur résultat, mais c'est que les parents ayant un enfant plus tard ont tendance à être d'un milieu socio-culturel plus élevé).

----------


## Deblazkez

> Ton idée est peut-être juste mais ça ne suffit pas à établir un lien sûr. Tu peux pas prendre 2 données (avec en plus un un échantillon super restreint) et simplement en tirer une conclusion en les corrélant, faut creuser plus que ça (le très bon exemple pour montrer ce problème c'est le fait qu'aux USA les enfants ayant des parents plus âgés lors de leur naissance ont plus de chances de bien réussir à l'école. Or Lien de causalité c'est pas qu'être parent à un âge plus élevé donne de meilleur résultat, mais c'est que les parents ayant un enfant plus tard ont tendance à être d'un milieu socio-culturel plus élevé).


Où qu'ils ont eu plus de temps pour mettre de l'argent de côté et pouvoir leur payer des études.   ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Où qu'ils ont eu plus de temps pour mettre de l'argent de côté et pouvoir leur payer des études.


Nan, parce que ça prend aussi en compte l'école primaire et les soucis avec la justice. Tu croyais m'avoir hein ?!?

----------


## keulz

> Enfin, ok pourquoi pas. Quelle est la cause de leur vautrage alors? Et pourquoi ce sont les sites contre le gamergate qui baissent, et ceux qui sont pour (enfin qui ont réussi à garder la confiance de leur lecteurs) qui montent? Répondez maintenant.


 Aucune idée, justement, on ne peut pas déduire quoi que ce soit. Mais le fait que je ne sache pas ne te donne pas raison.



> C'est ça le "fameux" gamergate, un journaliste qui couche avec un développeur ouah tu parles d'un scoop, et sinon la presse spécialisée serait en relation étroite avec l'industrie du Jv !?  Non sans déconner ?


Pour retourner dans le sujet, à la rédac ça vous arrive ? ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::  magnifique question !

Et une nouvelle idée de dossier  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Zohan

Si ça se trouve, la reum à Pipo travaille chez Paradox, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi leurs jeux ont toujours des notes stratosphériques, alors qu'ils sont quand même bien moins rigolos qu'un bon vieux "Call of".

----------


## Yuccaman

Un reumapipogate ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Si ça se trouve, la reum à Pipo travaille chez Paradox, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi leurs jeux ont toujours des notes stratosphériques, alors qu'ils sont quand même bien moins rigolos qu'un bon vieux "Call of".


Marche pas, Paradox était très bien noté chez CPC bien avant que Pipo n'y bosse. Peut-être la mère à Casque alors ?

----------


## Zohan

Ou alors ça expliquerait comment Pipo a pu avoir sa place à la rédac... :fear:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Marche pas, Paradox était très bien noté chez CPC bien avant que Pipo n'y bosse. Peut-être la mère à Casque alors ?


Vu qu'en général c'est ackboo qui teste les jeux Paradoxx (du moins les plus velus), je doute que Casque y soit pour quelque chose.
JE pense qu'avec les années ackboo a monté des dossiers sur ses collègues, dossiers qu'il divulguerait sans vergogne en cas de mauvaise notation d'un jeu Paradoxx  :tired:

----------


## Dazrael

Suite à la mise à jour de la homepage de Steam, est-ce que vous avez l'intention de devenir un curateur ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Répondez.
Maintenant.

teocali

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On étudie la question.

----------


## Peysh

> On étudie la question.


un topic qui en parle sur le forum.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...merdeurs/page4

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a un hors-série qui vient d'arriver en kiosque et pas de niouze ? Scandale !

----------


## Alab

Sinon pour des vrais protips sur dota faut venir sur la section moba, entre 2 dramas on pourra peut être vous répondre.  ::trollface:: 

Du coup question : pour ce hors série, ya juste Kahn qui a du tester tous les moba ou vous avez réparti le boulot ?

----------


## Izual

> Y'a un hors-série qui vient d'arriver en kiosque et pas de niouze ? Scandale !


Réjouissez-vous monsieur Cacao, nos meilleurs éléments se sont affairés à vous contenter : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/92...C3%A9o-gratuit

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le client est roi  :Cigare:

----------


## Madvince

Est-ce que la rédac a eu une copie de Shadow of Mordor entre les pattes (le jeu sortant la semaine prochaine il y a peu de reviews/tests je trouve) ?  un test prévu dans le prochain CPC ?

----------


## Nono

> On étudie la question.


Ne faites pas ça malheureux !

----------


## Azzal

Kahn à Zone interdite et en plus il a une carte premier ? Cpc s'embourgeoise!
Mais qu'est ce que vous foutiez là dedans sans deconner.  :Emo: 
N'empêche la pose beau gosse de Kahn, rien que pour ça ça valait le coup.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Attend attend... il était hors de question qu'on me filme!

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi j'ai vue DOC TB mais kahn j'ai du zappé.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je viens de vérifier, j'y suis pas. On voit vite fait machin et truc, mais c'est tout.  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui pipo en flou qui passe mais c'est tout.

Azzal il a confondue Samuel et Kahn; c'est un peu comme confondre Laurel et Hardy pour le coup.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> ous allons vous raconter l'histoire de différentes victimes françaises. Celle de Laetitia, en proie au cyber-harcèlement, qui a failli mettre fin à ses jours. Stéphane, lui, pensait avoir rencontré l'amour sur la toile ; il était en fait entre les mains de brouteurs de Côte d'Ivoire. Nous avons remonté leurs traces à Abidjan.
> Nous nous sommes également rendus en Roumanie dans une ville hors du commun que le FBI a surnommée Hacker-ville. Là-bas, une grande partie de la population vivrait des cyber-escroqueries. Certains escrocs ont accepté de nous rencontrer ; d'autres après avoir été arrêtés par les forces de l'ordre ont décidé de mettre leur génie informatique au service de la société.
> Enfin, vous découvrirez que pour protéger leurs ados des dangers du web, des parents ont trouvé une solution radicale. Christophe est un papa espion : il contrôle les moindres faits et gestes de ses trois enfants. Grâce à une panoplie de logiciels et d'applications, il a accès à l'intégralité du contenu de leur téléphone et ordinateur. Internet est sans aucun doute la principale révolution de ces trente dernières années mais c'est peut-être aussi la fin de la vie privée.


Donc vous, c'était pourquoi ? La papa control freak ou les hackers Roumains ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

En fait le PC qu'on voit dans le reportage est celui de Khan (avec le titre "Fossoyeur du Rire" d'ailleurs  ::P: ). Mais oui on voit aussi Pipo et une autre personne à côté.

----------


## Azzal

Voilà,  c'est l'inscription sur le pc qui m'a induit en erreur !
J'avais vu Tb à une autre émission mais il avait pas la même tête.   ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

C'est à quel moment de l'émission ?
Je suis curieux mais j'ai pas envie de me taper 1h30 de reportage M6.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

What Cpc est passé dans Zone Interdite ? Pour les histoires de cyber-harcèlement ??

----------


## Frypolar

> C'est à quel moment de l'émission ?
> Je suis curieux mais j'ai pas envie de me taper 1h30 de reportage à l'américaine.


À la toute fin quasiment, quand ça parle NFC et carte bancaire.

----------


## Azzal

Non y'a Doc Tb qui pirate des cb dans le métro avec sa tablette. ::ninja::

----------


## Tomaka17

> À la toute fin quasiment, quand ça parle NFC et carte bancaire.


J'ai trouvé, merci.
http://www.6play.fr/m6/#/m6/zone-int...tous-concernes vers 1h24mn30s

----------


## Ruvon

Tain j'avais ça en fond hier soir, j'ai écouté sans regarder, j'ai pas du tout fait gaffe aux lapinous partout  ::o: 

En tous cas c'est courageux de venir mettre un peu de journalisme dans une émission sur M6, ça doit les surprendre... c'est pas avec une attitude pareille que vous retournerez à la télé  ::ninja::

----------


## Balin

Qu'il est sexy le Pipo' qui passe discrètement au fond.  ::wub::

----------


## keulz

Pas sûr qu'il apprécie que tu dises que c'est lui...  ::ninja::

----------


## Azzal

Vous pouvez juste expliquer le pourquoi du comment? (je sens les réponses débiles arriver mais j'passerais outre  ::P:  ).

J'avoue qu'en tant que lecteur de CPC depuis quasi le début, et vu l'orientation du mag, ça me fait un peu chier d'avoir vu CPC dans une emission telle que Zone Interdite. Autant Canal je peux excuser (et encore, leur emission c'est quand même bien de la merdasse, surtout que vous vous êtes fait avoir une fois avec la preview de MGS), mais M6 et ZI, non, ça passe pas trop. :/

Si on vous voit au JT de Pernaud j'ragequit.

----------


## Yuccaman

Ils ont fait ça pour le logo presse non stop en gros plan en prime time sur une chaîne nationale.

----------


## Zohan

Bah leur intervention est pertinente. Ils sont pas là pour faire du sensationnalisme mais pour dénoncer un truc qui est quand même aberrant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Vous pouvez juste expliquer le pourquoi du comment? (je sens les réponses débiles arriver mais j'passerais outre  ).


Sûrement parce que ce sont de vrais journalistes avec une carte de presse et que du coup, ils informent. 

Enfin, je suppute.

----------


## Azzal

Je dis pas que c'est pas pertinent, juste que le support est naze.
J'veux dire Morandini ou l'autre tanche de NRJ12 leur demande de faire un p'tit reportage et propose de le diffuser sur la chaine, ils le feraient aussi? 
Ou alors ils kiffent M6 et ZI, auquel cas je m'avoue vaincu.

J'veux dire, c'est les premiers à cracher sur ce genre d'emission merdique et là ils y participent, moé.

Et Jeckyl le coup des vrais journaliste j'm'en passerais, Morandini et tous les autres tocards ont une carte de presse. Ca n'en fait pas des vrais journalistes.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bah tu craches dans la soupe tant que tu restes devant la porte de la cantine. Une fois un pied dedans, tu te retrouves vite à table avec tout le monde.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Haha CPC c'est devenu tellement Mainstream...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je dis pas que c'est pas pertinent, juste que le support est naze.
> J'veux dire Morandini ou l'autre tanche de NRJ12 leur demande de faire un p'tit reportage et propose de le diffuser sur la chaine, ils le feraient aussi? 
> Ou alors ils kiffent M6 et ZI, auquel cas je m'avoue vaincu.
> 
> J'veux dire, c'est les premiers à cracher sur ce genre d'emission merdique et là ils y participent, moé.
> 
> Et Jeckyl le coup des vrais journaliste j'm'en passerais, Morandini et tous les autres tocards ont une carte de presse. Ca n'en fait pas des vrais journalistes.


Faut voir que ZI, contrairement à Morandini d'ailleurs, ça draine un certains nombre de téléspectateurs. Donc si tu veux informer beaucoup de gens c'est cohérent. T'as un message à faire passer, tu préfères le faire dans une obscure émission que quasiment personne ne regarde ? Déontologiquement ce serait débile, pour n'importe quel journaliste et n'importe quel information à transmettre.
Et bon, ce n'est pas parce qu'une chaîne est débile ou une émission débile ( y a pire que ZI quand même...) qu'on ne peut pas tenter d'y placer des trucs moins débiles (non je ne parle pas de Pipo... ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Jaycie

ça parle pas trop de JV, donc je pense que ça passe mieux. Et peut-être que doc TB trouvait le sujet intéressant.

ZI fait certaines fois dans le sensationnalisme (le coup du pickpocket 2.0 en est finalement la preuve) mais si TB pense que c'est intéressant pourquoi pas ?

Après y'a un peu de pub caché, mais TB parle en son nom propre.

---------- Post added at 14h47 ---------- Previous post was at 14h46 ----------




> J'veux dire, c'est les premiers à cracher sur ce genre d'emission merdique et là ils y participent, moé.


Sur ce point ça fait longtemps que j'ai rien entendu dire de la part de la rédac.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sur ce point ça fait longtemps que j'ai rien entendu dire de la part de la rédac.


Mais en fait, je me rappelle pas avoir lu de discours vraiment négatif vis à vis d'autes collègues. Ils ont juste toujours été très clair vis à vis de leur propre déontologie et puis c'est tout. Dire "c'est les premiers à cracher sur X", je ne pense pas que ce soit juste.

----------


## purEcontact

Y'a eu quiproquo, on leur a promis qu'ils seraient avec de bons bordelais mais ils ont compris qu'ils auront de bons bordelais.  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

> Bah leur intervention est pertinente. Ils sont pas là pour faire du sensationnalisme mais pour dénoncer un truc qui est quand même aberrant.


Grave. Si les types de TF1 ou M6 se mettent à chercher des sources sérieuses, c'est plutôt bien non ? 

Pourquoi râler de les voir à la télé ? "Naoooon CPC c'est l'underground, faut pas qu'ils signent en major, ils vont VENDRE LEUR AME AU DIABLE et ackboo finira retrouvé dans son vomi un lendemain d'OD de homards cokés au champagne."
Comment vous y aller du blanc au noir. C'est effectivement quand ils seront en prime chez Morandini que vous pourrez commencer à vous désabonner... y'a pire quand même.
Et on cite M6 comme de la télé poubelle (pléonasme ?) mais ça signifie que les autres sont mieux ? Regardez ce qui s'est passé avec Canal + avec leur bout d'interview...

----------


## M.Rick75

Est-ce que Pipo fait du vélo ?

----------


## keulz

> Je dis pas que c'est pas pertinent, juste que le support est naze.
> J'veux dire Morandini ou l'autre tanche de NRJ12 leur demande de faire un p'tit reportage et propose de le diffuser sur la chaine, ils le feraient aussi? 
> Ou alors ils kiffent M6 et ZI, auquel cas je m'avoue vaincu.
> 
> J'veux dire, c'est les premiers à cracher sur ce genre d'emission merdique et là ils y participent, moé.
> 
> Et Jeckyl le coup des vrais journaliste j'm'en passerais, Morandini et tous les autres tocards ont une carte de presse. Ca n'en fait pas des vrais journalistes.


Non mais ce ne sont pas les supports qui sont intrinsèquement nuls, morandini c'est de la merde parce qu'il dit et passe de la merde. Si demain il diffusait des sujet sérieux, où serait le problème ?

Je ne vois vraiment pas le soucis du choix de l'émission tant que le message passé correspond aux exigences en termes de qualité/sérieux de l'esprit du mag.

----------


## Genchou

> télé poubelle (oxymore ?)


Pléonasme plutôt, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Tout à fait  ::ninja:: 

Ca m'apprendra à demander la confirmation à ma copine en sachant qu'elle en saurait rien au lieu d'aller vérifier sur wiktionnary  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Non mais ce ne sont pas les supports qui sont intrinsèquement nuls, morandini c'est de la merde parce qu'il dit et passe de la merde. Si demain il diffusait des sujet sérieux, où serait le problème ?
> 
> Je ne vois vraiment pas le soucis du choix de l'émission tant que le message passé correspond aux exigences en termes de qualité/sérieux de l'esprit du mag.


Pareil, surtout qu'ils ne sont pas spécialement mis en avant, ça parle d'un sujet important (et qui le deviendra de plus en plus) et c'est informatif.
Ca fait des années qu'ils nous préviennent de certains dangers informatiques, s'ils peuvent le faire correctement en s'adressant à plus de monde, c'est bon pour tout le monde.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ca fait des années qu'ils nous préviennent de certains dangers informatiques, s'ils peuvent le faire correctement en s'adressant à plus de monde, c'est bon pour tout le monde.


Mais ouais, Fishbone à la télé pour parler de l'invasion de la vie privée, des robots tueurs et autres googapple mangeur d'enfant, en illustrant ça avec des vines ou vidéos aussi tarées que les images de la rubrique hardware !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

On signe où ?

----------


## R_K

Vous avez prévu un test pour Styx, le prochain jeu de Cyanide?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour le numéro 306. On a un accès mais l'actu ne nous permet pas de le faire entrer au chausse pied dans le 305.

----------


## R_K

Merci, il n'y a plus qu'à patienter alors  ::P:

----------


## Percolator42

Bonjour, il existe un site pour savoir ou acheter le magazine autre que ça http://www.trouverlapresse.com/ ?
Merci

----------


## Koma

Une question à la rédac : on parle en ce moment des class actions contre les éditeurs JV, avec le cas Alien Colonial Marines, et de ce que ça pourrait peser à l'avenir.

En 2008, EA avait déjà mangé 2 class actions pour le DRM (SecuROM) dans Spore sans avertissement au consommateur : http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Spore_(20...RM_controversy

Vous savez comment tout ça s'est fini ? Ou les médias ont abandonné la couverture et on n'a jamais eu le fin mot de l'histoire ?

---------- Post added at 20h19 ---------- Previous post was at 18h54 ----------

Question subsidiaire : BienDebuter.net va-t-il archiver les guides de jeux des CPC pré 2014 ? 

Si non, c'est dans quel numéro déjà, le guide du bon sous-marinier pour Silent Hunter 5 ?

----------


## Zebb

Question de "fond" pour la rédac, et les fameux experts CPC : comment expliquez vous qu'on trouve si peu de MMOFPS sur le marché ?

Le marché des MMO est florissant depuis des années, le public potentiel des jeux online ne cesse de croitre, on a des centaines de MMORPG de qualités diverses, et pourtant moins d'une dizaine de MMOFPS (PlanetSide 2, et puis euh... Destiny même si c'est pas vraiment un MMO. Après j'en vois pas vraiment d'autres).


Les FPS sont un des genres les plus populaires du marché du jeu vidéo, et certains ont un gameplay qui pourrait facilement être adaptable au MMO (coucou Borderlands avec son côté Hack & Slah et sa chasse au loot), alors comment se fait-il qu'aussi peu de développeurs/producteurs ne tentent leur chance dans un créneau aussi peu exploité ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour Borderlands c'est une vieille rumeur récurrente.
Après pour les autres, je pense que le boulot nécessaire pour arriver à quelque chose de vraiment intéressant n'est pas à la portée du premier venu et doit refroidir pas mal de monde. Du moins, pour produire autre chose qu'un pseudo MMO où on ne croise jamais plus de 32 joueurs.
Si t'ajoutes la frilosité des investisseurs dès qu'on leur présente un projet qui sort du moule habituel (la création de Planetside 2 en est l'exemple type), t'as le duo gagnant pour voir un genre patiner dans la boue.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas le fait que niveau code réseau, quand on parle de FPS, ça doit être ultra-nickel, et que pour des centaines de joueurs ce serait quand même tendu ?
J'oserais ajouter que  peut être le MMO est un genre plus "casual" ou du moins plus facile à vendre car plus accessible et avec une courbe de progression en général assez douce  alors qu'un FPS si tu tombes d'emblée sur des gens un peu skillés tu peux vite être dégoûté.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Y'a pas le fait que niveau code réseau, quand on parle de FPS, ça doit être ultra-nickel, et que pour des centaines de joueurs ce serait quand même tendu ?
> J'oserais ajouter que  peut être le MMO est un genre plus "casual" ou du moins plus facile à vendre car plus accessible et avec une courbe de progression en général assez douce  alors qu'un FPS si tu tombes d'emblée sur des gens un peu skillés tu peux vite être dégoûté.


Ouais, techniquement ça semble bien plus compliqué à gérer, niveau synchronisation et échange d'informations.

Après, plus que casual, c'est surtout qu'il est possible de jouer à la plupart des MMO avec une seule main, en faisant à moitié autre chose. *ce post est immunisé contre les blagues sur les décolletés dans les MMORPG*

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Y'a pas le fait que niveau code réseau, quand on parle de FPS, ça doit être ultra-nickel, et que pour des centaines de joueurs ce serait quand même tendu ?
> J'oserais ajouter que  peut être le MMO est un genre plus "casual" ou du moins plus facile à vendre car plus accessible et avec une courbe de progression en général assez douce  alors qu'un FPS si tu tombes d'emblée sur des gens un peu skillés tu peux vite être dégoûté.


J'avais lu ça aussi, je crois à l'époque de SWG, faire un FPS ou (TPS) avec un minimum de balistique pour que ce soit intéressant demande du boulot pour du "vrai" MMO. Faut que le moteur gère tous les projectiles. 
En tout cas c'était leur excuse pour répondre aux joueurs qui se plaignaient des combats, avec les tirs qui suivaient automatiquement les persos.

Les MMO RPG globalement plus casual peut-être, mais vu le nombre de fans de FPS et la rareté des MMOFPS, il n'y a peut être pas encore eu de bon jeu.
Perso j'ai besoin d'un minimum de background, d'histoire, de missions,  un jeu type TF2 ne m'attire pas. 
Et j'ai l'impression que planetside n'offre pas grand chose d'autre que des prises de forts géantes. 

Je me demandais aussi si le public FPS PC est prêt à payer pour jouer (mensuel ou f2p), avec tous ces fps multi sans abonnement.

----------


## kilfou

La fermeture du thread #gamergate est elle liée à une censure imposée par les SJW ?

----------


## Zepolak

> La fermeture du thread #gamergate est elle liée à une censure imposée par les SJW ?


Non, procédure normale de modération quand ça commence à se taper dessus. C'est réouvert je crois mais ça veut pas dire qu'il y a pas encore des baffes à venir de la modération.

En gros, c'est pas parce que des mecs ailleurs sur le web se chient dessus abondamment sur ce sujet que c'est bienvenu de le faire ici. Les canards sont intelligents, ils peuvent faire la part des choses.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Les canards sont intelligents,


Ah ouais vous ne  traînez vraiment pas sur le forum que vous modérez , en fait  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Ah ouais vous ne  traînez vraiment pas sur le forum que vous modérez , en fait


Ca doit être pour ça qu'on n'arrive pas à terminer le bingo  ::ninja::  :lacherine:

----------


## keulz

> Question de "fond" pour la rédac, et les fameux experts CPC : comment expliquez vous qu'on trouve si peu de MMOFPS sur le marché ?


Le netcode.
T'as deux possibilité, soit tu fais comme les BF et autres et les calculs sont gérés côté client donnant lieu à des problèmes dus aux connexions de merde, aux différences entre ce que les joueurs voient chacun de leur côté et laisse la porte ouverte aux cheats style aimbot, qui sont un vrai danger dans des jeux basés sur les reflexes ; soit tu gères tout côté serveur, comme World of Tanks et tu récupères un truc cohérent, sans cheat, non pourri par la connexion des autres mais il te faut des ordis de la nasa pour tout faire tourner.

Mais je pense quand même que la seconde solution a plus d'avenir, peut-être qu'une grosse boite se lancera là dedans.

----------


## Koma

Quand on voit le netcode de BF4, c'est quand même la honte de se dire que les leaders du marché comme EA ne veulent pas investir dans des serveurs avec le pognon que ce genre de jeux leur rapporte quand même... ils se font basher à longueur de journées à cause de ça, alors qu'un bon netcode et leur jeu devient une référence du FPS multi.

---------- Post added at 20h56 ---------- Previous post was at 20h56 ----------




> Non, procédure normale de modération quand ça commence à se taper dessus. C'est réouvert je crois mais ça veut pas dire qu'il y a pas encore des baffes à venir de la modération.
> 
> En gros, c'est pas parce que des mecs ailleurs sur le web se chient dessus abondamment sur ce sujet que c'est bienvenu de le faire ici. Les canards sont intelligents, ils peuvent faire la part des choses.


C'était réouvert ce midi en tout cas. Je pensais y trouver des infos et du contenu, et quand j'ai vu la gueule du thread, je me suis enfui loin.

----------


## Frypolar

> T'as deux possibilité, soit tu fais comme les BF et autres et les calculs sont gérés côté client donnant lieu à des problèmes dus aux connexions de merde, aux différences entre ce que les joueurs voient chacun de leur côté et laisse la porte ouverte aux cheats style aimbot, qui sont un vrai danger dans des jeux basés sur les reflexes ; soit tu gères tout côté serveur, comme World of Tanks et tu récupères un truc cohérent, sans cheat, non pourri par la connexion des autres mais il te faut des ordis de la nasa pour tout faire tourner.


Mouais, je reprends l’exemple habituel : Starsiege Tribes. 128 joueurs, des projectiles simulés, des véhicules, un peu de physique. Je vous laisse regarder la date de sortie pour voir ce qu’on avait comme "ordinateur de la nasa" et comme connexion à l’époque. L’excuse technique pour les devs de BF/CoD/Titanfall c’est moyennement crédible.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pour rebondir sur ça:  http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Lesze...141001/226840/


Ca vous tente pas une petite enquête sur les sites de clés "pas chères", dont le fonctionnement semble parfois douteux, ou du moins incite à la prudence  ?
Entre les clés rachetés, les clés scannées  à partir de version boîte , les gens qui se font avoir avec des clés déjà utilisées qui ne sont pas toujours remplacées etc etc y'aurait pas des trucs chelous à déterrer ?  :tired:

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'aimerais une confirmation que Netsabes a bien été en cours de physique lors de son passage au collège et au lycée.
Car dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière a autant de sens que de dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 kilomètres.
Les années-lumière mesurent des distances, pas le temps.
:intégristedelaphysique:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pour rebondir sur ça:  http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Lesze...141001/226840/
> 
> 
> Ca vous tente pas une petite enquête sur les sites de clés "pas chères", dont le fonctionnement semble parfois douteux, ou du moins incite à la prudence  ?
> Entre les clés rachetés, les clés scannées  à partir de version boîte , les gens qui se font avoir avec des clés déjà utilisées qui ne sont pas toujours remplacées etc etc y'aurait pas des trucs chelous à déterrer ?


 ::o:  ouais ce serait intéressant.

En plus vous auriez très probablement accès à une interview avec le dev de l'article linké par Cacao qui n'a qu'une envie, que son histoire ai le plus de visibilité possible.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> J'aimerais une confirmation que Netsabes a bien été en cours de physique lors de son passage au collège et au lycée.
> Car dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière a autant de sens que de dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 kilomètres.
> Les années-lumière mesurent des distances, pas le temps.
> :intégristedelaphysique:


Netsabes est rarement sur le topic, je pense que tu vas devoir attendre au moins 5 ou 6 litres avant d'avoir sa réponse.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Netsabes est rarement sur le topic, je pense que tu vas devoir *attendre au moins 5 ou 6 litres* avant d'avoir sa réponse.


 ::XD:: 

Ça ne coute rien de demander.

----------


## Alab

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée mais : pourra-t-on trouvé le numéro 2 d'Humanoïde en Belgique ?

----------


## Djal

Oui d'après le twitter du mag.

----------


## keulz

> Mouais, je reprends l’exemple habituel : Starsiege Tribes. 128 joueurs, des projectiles simulés, des véhicules, un peu de physique. Je vous laisse regarder la date de sortie pour voir ce qu’on avait comme "ordinateur de la nasa" et comme connexion à l’époque. L’excuse technique pour les devs de BF/CoD/Titanfall c’est moyennement crédible.


Non tu ne m'as pas compris. Les ordis de la nasa c'est pour tout gérer côté serveur. Tout. Déplacements; visée, projectiles,...
Après, pour un fps, je crains que le ping ne soit rédhibitoire en ce qui concerne les mouvements et la visée côté serveur.

----------


## Koma

Parallèlement à la question de Cacao, comptez-vous au final faire un dossier "gamergate" ou pas ?

Quand on est sur le net sans recul, difficile de savoir si tout ça est véritablement en train de tracer de nouveaux enjeux ou si c'est de la tempête micro qui ne dépasse pas twitter et les sites de news. Vu les proportions que c'est en train de prendre et le bullshit que les enquêteurs autoproclamés sortent dans chaque camp pour faire avancer leurs pions, un regard objectif et détaché de votre part serait le bienvenue. 

Avec tout ce qui est lié et traité, vous pouvez même faire un dossier mag + une émission ASI.

----------


## Netsabes

> J'aimerais une confirmation que Netsabes a bien été en cours de physique lors de son passage au collège et au lycée.
> Car dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière a autant de sens que de dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 kilomètres.
> Les années-lumière mesurent des distances, pas le temps.
> :intégristedelaphysique:


De mon temps, on n'avait pas encore inventé toutes ces bêtises.

----------


## kashmiir

Yo,

Bon, je reviens de Berlin pour mon premier séjour en Allemagne et avec une joie toujours renouvelée de lecture de CanardPC, le terme CurryWürst revenait en boucle.
Donc,à la fin de mon périple, je m’essaie à cette spécialité allemande citée si souvent dans mon magazine.
D'après mes guides de voyage je me dirige chez Konnopke à Prenzlauer Berg (il y a aussi Curry 36 mais trop loin pour une expérience), près de mon logement et j'attends le sésame.
Telle ne fut pas ma surprise fasse à une pauvre saucisse desséchée avec une tonne de ketchup et du curry qui n'en a le gout que par son nom.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a autant de monde à faire la queue devant cette boutique si "réputée" car franchement c'était pas terrible.
Pouvez vous me rappeler pourquoi vous citez autant ce "met" ?

En tout cas 5 jours à Berlin c'est vraiment cool ! Et un petit conseil, quand vous arrivez à Berlin, achetez vous la "Berlin Welcome Card" au premier guichet automatique d'un métro : pour 5 jours, j'ai payé 32 euros donnant un accès illimité aux S et U Bahn(métro), tramway et bus et accès à une bonne liste de musées.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> De mon temps, on n'avait pas encore inventé toutes ces bêtises.


Dis plutôt que tu séchais les cours de physique au collège.  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'aimerais une confirmation que Netsabes a bien été en cours de physique lors de son passage au collège et au lycée.
> Car dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière a autant de sens que de dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 kilomètres.
> Les années-lumière mesurent des distances, pas le temps.
> :intégristedelaphysique:


Dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 kilomètres a un sens du moment qu'on est en mouvement. Par exemple, tu es en bagnole et tu te dis _"je vais attendre encore un ou deux kilomètres avant de manger un sandwich"_ (sous-entendu : "attendre d'avoir parcouru un ou deux kilomètres").

Or nous sommes toujours en mouvement, tout est une question de référentiel. J'ai trouvé ici (http://forum.planete-astronomie.com/...vers-t810.html) la vitesse de 1 328 800 Km/h.

Une année-lumière correspondant à 9 461 milliards de kilomètres, _"attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière"_, pour un type à la surface de la Terre, signifie attendre *7 ou 14 millions d'heures*, soit *de 800 à 1600 ans*.

C'est toujours la même chose : les gens disent qu'on écrit n'importe quoi dans Canard PC mais ils ne font pas le moindre effort pour comprendre.

----------


## PrinceGITS

:tired: 
C'est un peu capillotracté...
 :tired:

----------


## Yuccaman

::XD::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:^_^:

----------


## Tomaka17

Au contraire, la relativité nous apprend qu'il n'existe aucune vitesse absolue et donc que la seule hypothèse valable est que nous devons nous considérer comme en permanence immobiles.
La Terre ne tourne pas dans la galaxie, ce sont les différentes étoiles qui avancent en suivant l'espace-temps qui décrit quant à lui une courbe autour de la Terre. Tout comme nous n'avançons pas lorsque nous roulons en voiture, c'est le sol qui défile sous nos pieds.

"attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière" signifierait donc "attendre une éternité".

----------


## balinbalan

> Pour rebondir sur ça:  http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Lesze...141001/226840/
> 
> 
> Ca vous tente pas une petite enquête sur les sites de clés "pas chères", dont le fonctionnement semble parfois douteux, ou du moins incite à la prudence  ?
> Entre les clés rachetés, les clés scannées  à partir de version boîte , les gens qui se font avoir avec des clés déjà utilisées qui ne sont pas toujours remplacées etc etc y'aurait pas des trucs chelous à déterrer ?


 GMB en avait déjà parlé ici.

----------


## Jeckhyl

DU coup la vente de CD Key étant a priori, si j'en crois GMB, illégale dans tous les cas de figure, donner des adresses spécialisées sur le forum est-il sanctionnable de la même manière que distribuer par exemple des liens de piratage ?

----------


## balinbalan

J'avoue n'avoir jamais trop compris la tolérance dont bénéficient ces sites alors que l'avocat maison est assez clair dans ces conclusions et que plusieurs développeurs ont déjà eu des soucis avec de genre de site.
Surtout quand tu vois que l'article que j'ai linké a 5 ans et que rien n'a changé depuis.

----------


## Netsabes

> "attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière" signifierait donc "attendre une éternité".


 À une ou deux exagérations près, ça correspond à la durée (ou distance) des temps de chargement de Destiny.

----------


## Cheshire

> Au contraire, la relativité nous apprend qu'il n'existe aucune vitesse absolue et donc que la seule hypothèse valable est que nous devons nous considérer comme en permanence immobiles.
> La Terre ne tourne pas dans la galaxie, ce sont les différentes étoiles qui avancent en suivant l'espace-temps qui décrit quant à lui une courbe autour de la Terre. Tout comme nous n'avançons pas lorsque nous roulons en voiture, c'est le sol qui défile sous nos pieds.


Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai, en fait. Jette un œil au paradoxe des jumeaux pour un peu de tetracapillotomie.

:sciencegeek:

----------


## Koma

Salut,

Dans le nouveau numéro de CPC vous parlez d'AC Unity, qui fait la couv.

Juste pour savoir (pas encore reçu), vous donnez des nouvelles de Far Cry 4 aussi ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> GMB en avait déjà parlé ici.


Ah ouais j'avais oublié.
Mais ça remonte, et ces sites sont de plus en plus prisés par les joueurs, c'est plus seulement une petite caste de gens mieux informés. Du coup remettre une grosse couche sur le sujet ne serait peut être pas du luxe. Au moins pour différencier les "legit" des trucs douteux. Non parce que si c'est payer moins pour payer un voleur et ne rien filer aux dévs, autant pirater hein, au moins le joueur ne se fait pas enfler et on engraisse pas un escroc  ::ninja::

----------


## Wingi

Hello la rédac !

J'adore ce que vous faites, même si je suis pas d'accord avec tout, par contre, j'ai attaqué le hors série CPC et j'ai les yeux qui saignent du nombre d'incitation à aller voir biendebuter.net .
Certes le site est 100% sans pub et je comprends que vous souhaitiez lui donner un coup de projecteur, mais est-ce pour autant qu'il faut polluer jusqu'à plus soif le reste de la production Presse Non Stop ? 

Pousserez-vous le vice jusqu'à mettre des pubs pour BD.net dans Humanoïdes ?  :;): 

Bref, je vous aime, de la blague de couv jusqu'à l'ours, mais j'ai trouvé ça un peu lourd à l'époque du spam twitter (et idem au lancement d'Humanoïdes) et je voulais vous le dire, ça commence à revenir souvent  :;):

----------


## Izual

Dans le hors-série on conseille certains jeux aux lecteurs, qui vont donc peut-être les commencer : c'est normal de les aiguiller vers BDN quand le jeu y bénéficie d'un guide qui va atténuer leurs souffrances. Le site a dû être mentionné dans deux numéros ces six derniers mois, un peu excessif de parler de spam.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et bon, spam ou non, ça n'a rien d'anormal qu'ils aiguillent vers leurs propres "produits".
Si encore c'était des invitations à aller voir un site autre ou un vendeur particulier, mais faire sa propre pub c'est pas la mort.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, c'est plus en rapport avec CPC hardware, mais ça concerne quand même la rédaction.
Quand DocTB mets en avant que certaines alimentations ne sont conforme à aucune des normes imposées par l'Europe, est-ce que vous transmettez ces informations aux autorités compétentes ?
Car dans certains cas, il y a de vrais dangers pour le consommateur?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Hello la rédac !
> 
> J'adore ce que vous faites, même si je suis pas d'accord avec tout, par contre, j'ai attaqué le hors série CPC et j'ai les yeux qui saignent du nombre d'incitation à aller voir biendebuter.net .
> Certes le site est 100% sans pub et je comprends que vous souhaitiez lui donner un coup de projecteur, mais est-ce pour autant qu'il faut polluer jusqu'à plus soif le reste de la production Presse Non Stop ? 
> 
> Pousserez-vous le vice jusqu'à mettre des pubs pour BD.net dans Humanoïdes ? 
> 
> Bref, je vous aime, de la blague de couv jusqu'à l'ours, mais j'ai trouvé ça un peu lourd à l'époque du spam twitter (et idem au lancement d'Humanoïdes) et je voulais vous le dire, ça commence à revenir souvent



Salut!
Merci pour ce retour, tu devrais trouver toutes les réponses à tes questions sur notre site web : http://www.biendebuter.net/

----------


## Nirm

> Salut!
> Merci pour ce retour, tu devrais trouver toutes les réponses à tes questions sur notre site web : http://www.biendebuter.net/


  ::XD::

----------


## keulz

> Dire qu'on va attendre 1 ou 2 kilomètres a un sens du moment qu'on est en mouvement. Par exemple, tu es en bagnole et tu te dis _"je vais attendre encore un ou deux kilomètres avant de manger un sandwich"_ (sous-entendu : "attendre d'avoir parcouru un ou deux kilomètres").
> 
> Or nous sommes toujours en mouvement, tout est une question de référentiel. J'ai trouvé ici (http://forum.planete-astronomie.com/...vers-t810.html) la vitesse de 1 328 800 Km/h.
> 
> Une année-lumière correspondant à 9 461 milliards de kilomètres, _"attendre 1 ou 2 années-lumière"_, pour un type à la surface de la Terre, signifie attendre *7 ou 14 millions d'heures*, soit *de 800 à 1600 ans*.
> 
> C'est toujours la même chose : les gens disent qu'on écrit n'importe quoi dans Canard PC mais ils ne font pas le moindre effort pour comprendre.


:touchepasmonpote:

---------- Post added at 14h21 ---------- Previous post was at 14h18 ----------




> DU coup la vente de CD Key étant a priori, si j'en crois GMB, illégale dans tous les cas de figure, donner des adresses spécialisées sur le forum est-il sanctionnable de la même manière que distribuer par exemple des liens de piratage ?


Non, tu as le droit de vendre des clefs si tu permets en même temps le dl du jeu. Ce qui est interdit c'est de vendre juste la clef puis de dire au client demerden sie sich.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ça vous dirait d'embaucher Dr Chocapic ?  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, tu as le droit de vendre des clefs si tu permets en même temps le dl du jeu. Ce qui est interdit c'est de vendre juste la clef puis de dire au client demerden sie sich.


Oui et non. Dans le premier cas, si tu permets de dl le jeu c'est que soit t'as l'infrastructure pour (et donc t'es un fournisseur sérieux, je connais pas d'escrocs qui mettraient en place une ferme de serveurs), soit que t'as réussi à obtenir des cd-key par l'éditeur/ditributeur ou Steam et que t'as donc un arrangement avec ceux qui permettent de dl le jeu, on en revient au côté probablement sérieux du vendeur.
La vente de cd-key reste illégale. Si je gagne un jeu demain et qu'on m'envoie une clé Steam, je n'ai pas le droit de la revendre, même si c'est du Steam et que l'acheteur n'aura aucun mal à le choper. Et il semblerait que sur certains sites de ce genre ce soit le problème: des cd-key "offertes" par des éditeurs (par exemple à des youtubers pour test), des trucs Steamgift, parfois des boîtes dvd scannées etc etc , bref pas forcément des clés dont les revenus iront dans la poche des personnes ayant bossés sur le jeu.

----------


## Naity

> Ça vous dirait d'embaucher Dr Chocapic ?


Je retrouve pas la reponse, mais boulon a deja commente que ca aurait pu etre fait si Choca etait toujours gros, mais maintenant non seulement il est maigre mais EN PLUS il joue super bienr. Donc il est pas compatible avec la redac.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Ben justement, ça lui annule la concurrence à Boulon maintenant. :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre tu sous-entends que Boulon joue mal ?  :tired: 



Il joue différemment, c'est tout.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Genre tu sous-entends que Boulon joue mal ?


On joue tous très mal.

----------


## Yuccaman

On peut pas être bon partout. 



Reste à trouver un domaine dans le quel vous l'êtes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Robix66

Vendre de la presse écrite.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> On joue tous très mal.


Ou plutôt, très différemment des autres.

----------


## Koma

> Reste à trouver un domaine dans le quel vous l'êtes.


 Trasher la reum à pipo.

----------


## CanardConnard

Il a fait quoi comme études Ivan le Fou ?

----------


## Flad

Socio je crois, il l'avait dit dans l'une des premières émission avec @si.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Il a fait quoi comme études Ivan le Fou ?


https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ivan-gaud%C3%A9/46/146/282 

Et oui, il est fait mention d'un doctorat en sociologie ou sciences sociales dans une émission d'@SI.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

SOCIOLOGIEEEEE ! SCIENCES SOCIAAAAAALES ! SCIENCES HUMAINEEEEES ! 

SAN FRANCISCO !!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!

Edit : je plaide non-coupable, c'est la faute de LFS  :Emo:

----------


## Thalack

Il a détaillé son parcours dans Boudoir Gambetta

----------


## Jeckhyl

*Lords of the Fallen* aka _Dark Souls pour Jeckhyl_ est annoncé pour la fin du mois. Avez-vous pu mettre les mains dessus ?

----------


## DeadFish

> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ivan-gaud%C3%A9/46/146/282


Celui de Boulon fait autrement plus sérieux et c'est pourtant Ivan le chef. Foutus gosses de riches.

----------


## Revanchard

> Celui de Boulon fait autrement plus sérieux et c'est pourtant Ivan le chef. Foutus gosses de riches.


Putain, j'ai riz.
Combien de temps Boulon a passé à paramétrer son profil Linkedin ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sûrement plus qu'à modérer le forum.  ::ninja::

----------


## azruqh

> Sûrement plus qu'à modérer le forum.


C'est peut-être pas plus mal remarque...  :tired:

----------


## Snipaze25

Bonjour, je trouve pas de topic à ce sujet, j'ai peut être mal cherché mais, ackboo est parti de cpc ou quoi ?  ::o:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Non, il est juste très occupé par Humanoïde.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bonjour, je trouve pas de topic à ce sujet, j'ai peut être mal cherché mais, ackboo est parti de cpc ou quoi ?


Il a écrit une ou deux previews dans le numéro daté d'il y a deux jours.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le jour où ackboo disparaît de CPC, j'annule mon abo  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Le jour où ackboo disparaît de CPC, j'annule mon abo


Tss, je suis sûr que tu sais pas reconnaître le symbole OTAN d'une brigade mécanisée.

----------


## jeanviens

Quand pourras t-on voir le test de S*tyx : Master of shadows* ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Le jour où ackboo disparaît de CPC, j'annule mon abo


Et tu t'abonnes à Humanoïde ?  ::):

----------


## Snipaze25

Haa ok thx pour vos réponses  ::): 
Suis rassuré, j'aurais été deg qu'il soit parti ^^

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et tu t'abonnes à Humanoïde ?


Bien essayé, mais non  :tired:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Quand pourras t-on voir le test de S*tyx : Master of shadows* ?


Prochain numéro! (306)

----------


## jeanviens

Aah bonne nouvelle, merci !

----------


## Thalack

> Le jour où ackboo disparaît de CPC, j'annule mon abo


C'est drôle, je le trouve encore meilleur dans Humanoïde. On sent qu'il se régale  ::P:

----------


## Koma

Salut la rédac, quelques questions si vous avez les autorisations des milieux autorisés de répondre  :

1) Je vois dans le sommaire du nouveau numéro (je viens de le recevoir) les tests d'Alien et Mordor. The Evil Within c'est le prochain numéro ?

2) Vous faites la une sur AC Unity. La rédac console parlera-t-elle de Rogue (annoncé sur PC aussi)

3) Quid de Far Cry 4 ?

4) On a beaucoup parlé de Wasteland 2 chez CPC, mais avez-vous  des nouvelles de Under Rail ?

----------


## Netsabes

The Evil Within (en test) et Far Cry 4 (en À venir) c'est dans le prochain numéro, et Rogue c'est dans celui-ci : l'article sur Unity a un paragraphe sur Rogue (j'ai eu une version preview avec quelques heures de jeu).

----------


## Frypolar

Avez-vous pu mettre les mains sur DeadCore ? Il vient de sortir et les vidéos que j’avais vues il y a quelques mois montraient quelque chose d’intéressant  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Avez-vous pu mettre les mains sur DeadCore ? Il vient de sortir et les vidéos que j’avais vues il y a quelques mois montraient quelque chose d’intéressant


On est dessus, c'est pas mal du tout, test dans le numéro du 1er novembre.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Par contre ça rend Pipo méchant.  :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne retrouve pas le numéro dans lequel ackboo présente comment synchroniser ses sauvegardes de jeux entre 2 PCs. C'est un numéro assez récent.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

----------


## Izual

CPC n°296 (eSport).

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Où est le questionnaire de l'humanoïde, svp ? Le lien à la fin du mag est mort. 
Merci.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> CPC n°296 (eSport).


Merci beaucoup !

Vu que mes CPC sont éparpillé un peu partout dans l'appart, j'avais du mal à le retrouver !

----------


## Zebb

Vous parliez il y a peu d'un simulateur spatial permettant de se balader dans n'importe quel système solaire et de prendre des jolies captures d'écran, mais j'ai oublié le nom.

Quelqu'un s'en souviendrait ?

EDIT: parfait, merci Azerty!

----------


## Azerty

Space Engine.

http://en.spaceengine.org/load/core/..._0971/2-1-0-18

----------


## alex3137

Avez-vous envisagé de traduire Canard PC et le diffuser a l'etranger ? Si oui, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir fait ?

----------


## Max_well

En lisant le test d'Alien isolation, je me suis demandé si vous ne craignez pas d'avoir un biais en jouant aux jeux en Difficile ?
Vu qu'on sait pas quels changement amène l'augmentation de difficulté, n'y a-t-il pas un risque que qq un jouant en normal (au hasard moi) ne joue pas au même jeu ?

Ou vous mixez les modes de difficulté ?

----------


## Chan

Le développeur recommande le mode difficile pour une meilleure expérience et ceci dans le menu du jeu.

----------


## Max_well

Ha ouais carrement Oo
Mais du coup, pourquoi c'est le mode difficile et pas normal ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Car en difficile, l'IA de l'Alien est à son maximum et le but des devs du jeu est de se sentir faible et impuissant face au xénomorphe.

----------


## eKaps

> Ha ouais carrement Oo
> Mais du coup, pourquoi c'est le mode difficile et pas normal ?


Parce qu'un jeune mâle joueur hétérosexuel blanc  ne va pas se sentir tout puissant en terminant un jeu en mode normal.

----------


## parpaingue

Au sujet des tests de Forza Horizon 2/ Driveclub, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le multi "insensé" de ce dernier ? C'est quoi du multi "instancié" dans le cadre d'un jeu de caisses, c'est une création de salon "classique" ?
Quelle est la différence avec le multi de Forza 2 qui n'est pas du tout évoqué dans son test à lui ?

----------


## Jaycie

Est-ce que vous aurez le temps d'avoir un test pour Civilization : Beyond Earth dans le prochain numéro ? Ou bien 2K ne vous a pas envoyé de version avant la sortie et ce sera pour le numéro de mi-novembre ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ha ouais carrement Oo
> Mais du coup, pourquoi c'est le mode difficile et pas normal ?


Parce que le mode Normal c'est le "normal"= mode de difficulté abordable par le plus grand nombre sans trop de prise de tête.

----------


## LtBlight

Doorkickers est-il prévu en test dans le numéro du 1er Novembre ? Il a l'air pas mal du tout.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Doorkickers est-il prévu en test dans le numéro du 1er Novembre ? Il a l'air pas mal du tout.


Oui.

----------


## Alab

Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu, serait-il possible dans les tests de jeux, d'indiquer sur quels systèmes (windows,mac,linux) ce sera disponible (en plus d'indiquer le prix, éditeur, etc) ?

(My bad si c'est déjà indiqué.  ::unsure::  )

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je ne crois pas l'avoir vu, serait-il possible dans les tests de jeux, d'indiquer sur quels systèmes (windows,mac,linux) ce sera disponible (en plus d'indiquer le prix, éditeur, etc) ?


C'est prévu. On indiquera aussi sur quelles consoles sortent les jeux multi-plateformes dans les tests PC, c'est une info importante.

----------


## Frypolar

Il devient quoi half ? Et son petit jeu qu’il avait fait sur le site ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il devient quoi half ? Et son petit jeu qu’il avait fait sur le site ?

----------


## Nirm

> Il devient quoi half ?


 Retraite en Polynésie, Bora-Bora apparemment...

----------


## tompalmer

Est ce que CPC s'intéresse a la question de l'histoire et des jeux ? enjeux mémoriels, roman national, conspirationisme historique, tout ça ?

----------


## CanardConnard

Est-ce que vous allez refaire des abonnements avec des jeux "offerts" ? 
Est-ce compliqué de changer l'adresse de son abonnement si on déménage ?

----------


## Mastaba

> Parce que le mode Normal c'est le "normal"= mode de difficulté abordable par le plus grand nombre sans trop de prise de tête.


Du coups quel est l'intérêt de mettre un mode normal? Pourquoi ne pas simplement retirer l'option du niveau de difficulté, comme dans les vieux jeux où t'avais pas le choix.
Ca revient un peu à sacrifier son jeu pour des gens qui n'auront pas envie de s'y consacre plus que ca; un peu comme les fonctions d'aide sur un jeu d'aventure qui te dit sur quoi cliquer.

----------


## GrandFather

Il est un prévu un curateur « Canard PC » pour Steam ?

----------


## tompalmer

> Est-ce que vous allez refaire des abonnements avec des jeux "offerts" ? 
> Est-ce compliqué de changer l'adresse de son abonnement si on déménage ?


Vu que c'était la politique de Yellow Media ça n'arrivera jamais.

----------


## Koma

> Il est un prévu un curateur « Canard PC » pour Steam ?


Ils y réfléchissent il me semble.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pour revenir à l'histoire du curateur, on a été particulièrement refroidi par la gestion du Green Light de Valve. Donc on attend de voir comment ça évolue. Si ça évolue.

----------


## CanardConnard

C'est vrai que vous avez plein de Lego star wars "difficiles à trouver" dans vos bureaux ? Le rêve <3

----------


## Max_well

> Est-ce compliqué de changer l'adresse de son abonnement si on déménage ?


Suffit d'aller sur le site et de ce logguer avec le compte du forum (ou de faire le lien, ça doit être expliqué).

----------


## smokytoks

> Vu que c'était la politique de Yellow Media ça n'arrivera jamais.


Ils en ont pourtant déjà fait, me semble-t-il...

----------


## tompalmer

Bah ils le feront plus alors, Ivan a qualifié ça de commerce a la petite semaine ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ils n'ont plus de place, les armoires sont toujours emplies de boîtiers Soldner.

----------


## Yshuya

> Pour revenir à l'histoire du curateur, on a été particulièrement refroidi par la gestion du Green Light de Valve. Donc on attend de voir comment ça évolue. Si ça évolue.


C'est possible un éclaircissement ?

----------


## Dandu

> C'est vrai que vous avez plein de Lego star wars "difficiles à trouver" dans vos bureaux ? Le rêve <3


Difficile, je sais pas, mais il y en a oui

----------


## CanardConnard

Je peux me marier avec ackboo ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Pond un simulateur de canon anti-agression orbitale, avec un tableau de bord doté   au moins 257 fonctions activables et un manuel de 392 pages ( Comic Sans MS taille 2 )en cyrillique traduit du japonai,  lui-même traduit du Maya.  

Ca devrait t'offrir une opportunité Pour un premier rencart

----------


## Lt Anderson

Envisagez-vous de faire un article sur STALKER Lost Alpha?

----------


## znokiss

Y'a déjà eu, une sorte de "on y joue pas encore".

----------


## CanardConnard

> Pond un simulateur de canon anti-agression orbitale, avec un tableau de bord doté   au moins 257 fonctions activables et un manuel de 392 pages ( Comic Sans MS taille 2 )en cyrillique traduit du japonai,  lui-même traduit du Maya.  
> 
> Ca devrait t'offrir une opportunité Pour un premier rencart


 Je m'y mets de ce pas. 

C'est quoi l'histoire de la webcam de la rédaction ?

----------


## Azerty

> C'est quoi l'histoire de la webcam de la rédaction ?


T'as pas accès ?

----------


## ducon

Si tu n’y as pas accès avant tes cinquante ans, tu as raté ta vie.

----------


## Zebb

A quand un dossier sur Star Citizen ? Même s'il est peut être tôt pour parler gameplay, l'envergure du projet et tout ce qui gravite autour (financement, relation avec la communauté, sorties en modules, etc...) ont quelque chose d'assez unique, qui mériterait je pense quelques bonnes pages.

----------


## Zepolak

Il y a eu assez récemment un dossier consistant en une comparaison entre Star Citizen et un autre projet.

----------


## Guy Moquette

C'était dans le numéro double d'été (n° 301) et c'était effectivement une comparaison avec Elite Dangerous.

----------


## Koma

Vous avez des news de No man's sky sur PC ? Sony verrouille tout pour la PS4 ?  ::(:

----------


## CanardConnard

Non mais vraiment c'est quoi cette histoire de webcam ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Une fonction "premium" réservée à certains usagers dont la sélection semble arbitrairement sélective.
Récemment on y a vu Boulon jouer nu à Alien Isolation. Une expérience intense !

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Une fonction "premium" réservée à certains usagers dont la sélection semble arbitrairement sélective.
> Récemment on y a vu Boulon jouer nu à Alien Isolation. Une expérience intense !


Ça ne vaut pas la retransmission du réveillon de Noël l'an dernier. Je ne sais pas s'ils auront des invités cette année aussi...

Vous en aurez ?  ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Une fonction "premium" réservée à certains usagers dont la sélection semble arbitrairement sélective.
> Récemment on y a vu Boulon jouer nu à Alien Isolation. Une expérience intense !


Ouais enfin vu le lag qu'il y a à cause de la nouvelle fournée de "premiums", ils feraient mieux de faire une cam élite. C'est inregardable pendant les livestreams et les conférences de rédac.

----------


## Yuccaman

Passe par le vpn de la rédac', tu seras prioritaire.

----------


## Mr Ianou

On va faire le tri pour les droits prochainement.

Et pour pas rester dans l'élitisme, on ferra gagner des places pour visionner; comme ça les petits nouveaux auront une chance.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Passe par le vpn de la rédac', tu seras prioritaire.


J'ai une erreur 404 quand j'essaye de faire la procédure de récupération de mot de passe. MP à half pour le récupérer ? J'ai peur de l'embêter.

---------- Post added at 19h47 ---------- Previous post was at 19h46 ----------




> On va faire le tri pour les droits prochainement.


 Vous allez retirer les droits de certains "anciens" ?  ::cry::

----------


## CanardConnard

Ça existe vraiment alors. Je pensais que c'était une légende,  une sorte de running gag de canard pc. 
(Enfin on peut jamais être sûr avec vous petits malicieux)

---------- Post added at 21h06 ---------- Previous post was at 21h03 ----------

Déjà que je comprends rien aux différents pseudos des rédacteurs et des mythes qui gravitent autour d'eux.

----------


## TiNitro

> Ça existe vraiment alors. Je pensais que c'était une légende,  une sorte de running gag de canard pc. 
> (Enfin on peut jamais être sûr avec vous petits malicieux)[COLOR="Silver"]


Je le crois toujours. Ça serait trop tentant déjà, et surtout: pas un seul screen en 10 ans n'aurait fuité ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

D'ailleurs c'était très sympa les sessions "Avoir les bonnes clefs de la bagarre" de Maria Kalash et la session d'O.Boulon "L'art du saindoux après un développer militaire"  ::love::

----------


## Zepolak

> Je le crois toujours. Ça serait trop tentant déjà, et surtout: pas un seul screen en 10 ans n'aurait fuité ?


Voilà, très clairement, ça n'existe pas.

Vous seriez au courant depuis le temps sinon, non ?

----------


## Yuccaman

> Voilà, très clairement, ça n'existe pas.
> 
> Vous seriez au courant depuis le temps sinon, non ?


Belle tentative pour noyer le poisson.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Voilà, très clairement, ça n'existe pas.
> 
> Vous seriez au courant depuis le temps sinon, non ?


Ouais ouais la NSA aussi elle dit que "ça n'existe pas".
Mais nous on SAIT.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non non, ça n'existe pas  ::ninja:: .

----------


## bambibreizh

Même si ç an'existe pas, je suis intéressé de voir DocTB (se faire) brûler (par) des alims en direct !  ::P:

----------


## jahwarrior

I want to believe.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Même si ç an'existe pas, je suis intéressé de voir DocTB (se faire) brûler (par) des alims en direct !


Malheureusement, c'est la webcam de CPC, pas de CPC hardware.
D'ailleurs, elle serait trop violente quand on voit les vidéos de l'époque X86-secret de Doc TB, il y a quelques années.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Arrêtez de parler en public de la webcam, sinon on va perdre l'accès.

----------


## Haraban

C'est ici qu'on soit de présenter si on désire poser des questions à Grand maître B?

----------


## Frypolar

Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/29...fixid=Jurigeek

----------


## LaVaBo

> On va faire le tri pour les droits prochainement.
> 
> Et pour pas rester dans l'élitisme, on ferra gagner des places pour visionner; comme ça les petits nouveaux auront une chance.


Il y en a qui se plaignent de ne pas avoir accès à la webcam ?

Mais regardez les émissions télé auxquelles participent les rédacteurs, écoutez les podcasts : ils ont tous l'air d'être des plus banals, des gens tout à fait tristement normaux.
Ils sont désacralisés, souillés de normalité, des gens qu'on pourrait croiser dans la rue !!!
On passe d'un obèse bourrin, un philosophe maudit qui enchaîne ses clopes, un roux avec 19.5, une championne du monde du XXe arrondissement de krav maga, un pompier biclassé gitan génreux donateur de clés de bras, à des gens qui sont peut-être nos voisins sans qu'on le sache.

C'est presque aussi triste que d'apprendre que le père noël ne passera pas cette année, parce que c'était papa qui était déguisé en père noël d'habitude, mais depuis qu'il s'est tapé sa sainte-nitouche hypocrite de secrétaire, s'il remet les pieds à la maison il prendra la paire de baffes de sa vie et de toute façon ses affaires sont sur le trottoir.

Restez dans le vague, conservez votre innocence, n'accédez pas à la webcam, bande de bienheureux.

----------


## Yuccaman

Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas vu Kahn et Sébum jouer en slip à Police Simulator 2.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ah, l'angle de la caméra donnait l'impression qu'on portait un slip?

----------


## Flad

Moi j'ai cru à de la peinture sur soi.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Ah, l'angle de la caméra donnait l'impression qu'on portait un slip?


Va falloir investir dans une webcam HD, on rate plein de trucs.

----------


## TheToune

> Ah, l'angle de la caméra donnait l'impression qu'on portait un slip?


C'est surtout la résolution qui est naze, on ne perçoit pas trop les petits détails :3

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Apparemment Dead State passera bientôt Gold sur Steam.
Un petit papier en attendant ? Z'avez pas joué à la bêta ? Une interview de Brian accompagné d'une photo torse nu de l'artiste ?  :Bave:

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Apparemment Dead State passera bientôt Gold sur Steam.
> Un petit papier en attendant ? Z'avez pas joué à la bêta ?


Si. Et on a même écrit des articles dessus. 
Ben oui, quand on joue, on écrit, sinon c'est du temps de perdu.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et quand vous écrivez, vous jouez ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Koma

Un procrastinateur zélé qui parle de temps perdu, intéressant  ::ninja::  ...

----------


## JPKoffe

Comme lors de la sortie FC3, il y aura un guide FC4 dans un prochain numéro ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Cela fait plusieurs fois que ça arrive, une news sur du hardware mobile est présente dans la partie hardware/news ET dans la partie console.
Les newsers console ne lisent pas les news hardware et inversement ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes.
Ou plutôt les smokings et les sac à patates.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pourquoi n'a-'on plus de "claque graphique", comme lors de la sortie de "Far Cry" ?
Est-t'on blasés ?
Les ordinateurs ne sont pas assez puissants ?
On a atteint un palier ?
C'est tellement beau que "même un peu plus beau", cela ne se voit pas ?
(Risque de troll, pardon)L'IA, la jouabilité et la physique prennent toute la puissance disponible ?(/Risque de troll)
Merci.

----------


## tompalmer

Perso j'ai plus ressenti une claque sur le dernier alien que sur far cry. (a moins que tu parle du premier)
Les graphismes sont de plus en plus beaux, mais y'a pas de révolution depuis Crysis. 

Comme d'hab ça s'explique par la puissance des consoles qui bride les multi plate formes, pour voir arriver un changement qui saute aux yeux il faut voir l'arrivée des projets expérimentaux et attendre que les moteurs s'emparent de ces idées (ce qui est conditionné par le matos aussi). 




> (Risque de troll, pardon)L'IA, la jouabilité et la physique prennent toute la puissance disponible ?(/Risque de troll)


Pas mal de calculs passent là dedans en effet.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et de toute façon, plus tu montes en qualité, plus il est difficile  de faire "mieux" , pour raisons de puissance ou simplement parce que l'écart est moins net à chaque progrès.
Et bon, ce serait pas un mal de stagner un peu visuellement si ça pouvait pousser à améliorer d'autres points (genre l'IA...).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne serais pas étonnant de voir arriver également la notion d'Uncanny Valley  :Cigare:  qui freinerait la course au graphisme à partir d'un certain point.

----------


## tompalmer

Est ce que ça choque canard PC que Ubisoft s'achète Historia tous les ans par du placement de produit grossier ? 

Ou c'est pas bankable parce qu'y a pas de sexisme dedans ? Notons que SEGA s'y vautre allègrement aussi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu devrais te réjouir, ça intéressera peut-être les profanes de l'Histoire, qui autrement se seraient désintéressés de ton domaine.

A moins que ce soit ça qui t'agace en fait.

----------


## tompalmer

Par contre je ne veux pas qu'on s'intéresse a l'histoire si elle est mauvaise et idéologisée. 
L'extrème droite, comme la droite tout cours d'ailleurs sait très bien récupérer les "grands hommes" pour faire du roman national.

Et c'est dur de récupérer les gens derrière, donc peut être qu'il vaudrait mieux être ignorant que très mal informé.

----------


## lemaire

> Et de toute façon, plus tu montes en qualité, plus il est difficile  de faire "mieux" , pour raisons de puissance ou simplement parce que l'écart est moins net à chaque progrès.



John Carmack avait démontré que les paliers ne sont pas vraiment liés à la puissance (la progression de puissance est linéaire, mais pas l'apparition des paliers), mais sont plutôt liés au fait que chaque palier technologique vise à améliorer un _seul_ aspect du rendu, en oubliant les autres -- parce que ces autres aspects n'étaient pas prédominants quand ce palier a commencé à se développer, alors on s'est focalisé sur le plus important. 

Exemple concret: à une époque, c'était la course aux polygones qui comptait, jusqu'à ce qu'on s'aperçoive que ça ne servait plus à rien d'augmenter le nombre de polygones, que ça ne rendait pas les modèles plus réalistes. Il a fallu que quelqu'un dise clairement que ce qu'il fallait c'était revoir complètement les algorithmes de reflet de la lumière sur les textures. Ensuite on a revu l'animation (avec la physique et les déformations). Ensuite les algorithmes de poils. Etc. A chaque fois qu'on croit avoir tout amélioré, on s'aperçoit qu'on avait complètement oublié un truc crucial dans la course au rendu.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous tester Icewind Dale EE ?

----------


## Koma

Bonsoir la rédaction,

Le dernier numéro de Cash Investigation a fait d'excellents retours critiques un peu partout.

Ce qui est intéressant c'est que le reportage a tellement fait tomber des nues une partie du grand public (les consommateurs au sens le plus "endormi" du terme) que Microsoft, Samsung, Huawey, Apple et co se sentent parfois obligés de répondre au reportage pour tenter de sauver les apparences.

Je me demandais du coup (car on parle aussi des voyages de presse, invites, cadeaux) si Doc TB (ou la rédaction et lui) étaient intéressés par ces questions d'ethique dans la hi tech (un truc qui semble un peu incompatible) et si un dossier sur le sujet était envisageable. Pourquoi pas dans Humanoïde par exemple.

Si jamais un des CPC passe et répond, d'avance merci.

---------- Post added at 21h38 ---------- Previous post was at 21h24 ----------

D'ailleurs y'avait pas un thread sur les idées de sujet pour Huma ?

----------


## Frypolar

TB en a parlé sur twitter. À part enfoncer des portes ouvertes et cibler une infime partie du problème, c’était pas terrible apparemment.

----------


## tompalmer

Surtout que jouer les pitbulls sur des dirigeants, ça ne suffit pas pour masquer l'impuissance du journaliste  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Certes mais le réel intérêt comme dit Koma c'est qu'une partie du public n'en a pas conscience et ce sont des consommateurs. 
On peut toujours dire que le public est naïf, que l'équipe de tournage utilise ces mêmes matos qu'ils dénoncent, mais c'est déjà bien de l'avoir fait. 

Certains sujets sont abordés régulièrement dans CPC, ce qui est une évidence ici ne l'est pas pour le grand public. 
Le classement des sociétés les plus polluantes (parfois dans les news de Fishbone) fait évoluer certaines qui veulent améliorer leur image.

----------


## Ruvon

> TB en a parlé sur twitter. À part enfoncer des portes ouvertes et cibler une infime partie du problème, c’était pas terrible apparemment.


D'accord avec Yog-Sogoth, la question ne concerne pas l'émission mais son thème, qui est lui, intéressant. Et qui correspond à certains angles de vues de dossiers de CPC Hardware.

Tant pis si l'émission fait mal son taf, on s'en fout, la question c'est est-ce que de vrais journalistes pourraient s'intéresser au sujet ? Est-ce envisageable vu le champ d'investigation ? Y a t-il déjà un début de réflexion et de recherche de données ?...




> Surtout que jouer les pitbulls sur des dirigeants, ça ne suffit pas pour masquer l'impuissance du journaliste


 ::O:   ::huh::   ::wacko::

----------


## tompalmer

Les consommateurs, ces question là ont beau les préoccuper, tant que ça ne les touche pas directement, ils ne feront rien. 
J'ai même envie de dire, que très paradoxalement, c'est un des seuls avantages que peuvent tirer les prolétaires de la mondialisation. 

La solution est la robotisation (et le chômage local), et le gouvernement chinois.

----------


## natijah

Pour avoir été vendeur en magasin, les gens s'en foutent complètement. Il y aura quelques-uns qui vont réfléchir avant l'achat, mais ce n'est même plus une minorité, ce sont des miraculés. Généralement c'est juste un peu d'hypocrisie le temps d'un dialogue.

C'est comme pour toutes les sensibilisations sur les maladies, les seuls qui s'en préoccupent réellement ce sont les parents proches ou les amis proches. Mais bon j’essaie de garder espoir que les mentalités changent un jour.

Pour le travail des enfants, il n'y a pas si longtemps on en faisait aussi travailler.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> John Carmack avait démontré que les paliers ne sont pas vraiment liés à la puissance (la progression de puissance est linéaire, mais pas l'apparition des paliers), mais sont plutôt liés au fait que chaque palier technologique vise à améliorer un _seul_ aspect du rendu, en oubliant les autres -- parce que ces autres aspects n'étaient pas prédominants quand ce palier a commencé à se développer, alors on s'est focalisé sur le plus important. 
> 
> Exemple concret: à une époque, c'était la course aux polygones qui comptait, jusqu'à ce qu'on s'aperçoive que ça ne servait plus à rien d'augmenter le nombre de polygones, que ça ne rendait pas les modèles plus réalistes. Il a fallu que quelqu'un dise clairement que ce qu'il fallait c'était revoir complètement les algorithmes de reflet de la lumière sur les textures. Ensuite on a revu l'animation (avec la physique et les déformations). Ensuite les algorithmes de poils. Etc. A chaque fois qu'on croit avoir tout amélioré, on s'aperçoit qu'on avait complètement oublié un truc crucial dans la course au rendu.


Ok merci, j'ignorais ça, c'est intéressant comme explication.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Pour avoir été vendeur en magasin, les gens s'en foutent complètement. Il y aura quelques-uns qui vont réfléchir avant l'achat, mais ce n'est même plus une minorité, ce sont des miraculés. Généralement c'est juste un peu d'hypocrisie le temps d'un dialogue.


Sauf que le problème est à voir à l'envers : si toutes les entreprises font la même chose, alors oui les consommateurs vont s'en foutre, parce que de toute façon ils veulent leur machin 2.0 et donc vont l'acheter où ils peuvent.
Mais si une entreprise commence à réagir et à COMMUNIQUER dessus ("nous, on ne fait pas travailler des enfants ; nous, on paye nos ouvriers correctement") alors les consommateurs vont aller vers elle (en tout cas une partie) et l'entreprise sera visible via cela.
Et du coup ça fera boule de neige (parce que les concurrents vont voir que ça fonctionne) et ça commencera à évoluer.

C'est d'ailleurs ce qui se passe dans le textile (avec certaines firmes qui communiquent sur le lieu de production). Les reportages du même type, c'était il y a 5 ans dans le textile, et ça fait changer les choses (certes, très doucement, mais n'empêche).

Donc, le travail d'information est nécessaire, c'est évident, même s'il ne produira des effets que dans quelques temps.

----------


## tompalmer

Si l'entreprise en question vends ses téléphones 25% plus cher, ça restera un truc de hipster a la American Apparel.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Plop, coucou.

Des nouvelles à propos de la date de parution de l'*Encyclopédie du Jeu Vidéo de CanardPC* ? J'ai un peu peur que le projet n'ai été abandonné, faute de nouvelles. Ou alors j'ai raté les infos là-dessus, désolé.

----------


## Anonyme32145

https://www.facebook.com/CanardPCmag...type=1&theater




> Notre grande "Encyclopédie du Jeu Vidéo" est quasi-terminée, bientôt en route vers l'imprimeur.
> Pour mémoire, ce grand projet des Lumières vidéoludiques est une extension en vrai livre du supplément rigolo paru en juillet 2013 avec Canard PC, façon "Dictionnaire superflu" de Desproges (oui, en toute modestie).
> 
> Ceux qui ont déjà réservé leur exemplaire seront avertis par mail dès que ce sera prêt, pour pouvoir payer et commander en vrai.
> Les autres peuvent réserver en envoyant un mail avec leur nom, prénom et adresse postale à encyclo-arobase-canardpc.com

----------


## tompalmer

Je me demande s'il y a des auteurs extérieurs

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Wouah, merci Julizn, me voici rassuré ^^.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Si l'entreprise en question vends ses téléphones 25% plus cher, ça restera un truc de hipster a la American Apparel.


Et ?
Apple vend ses trucs plus cher que n'importe qui, ça n'empêche pas de les vendre. Ca sera pareil ici.

----------


## Frypolar

Si vous voulez en discuter, créez un topic, ce n’est pas le but de celui-ci  :;):

----------


## Koma

http://store.steampowered.com/app/317620

Space Hulk avait été testé par CPC, et jugé mauvais.

Les développeurs ont MAJ le jeu comme des porcs et ressorti une "Ascension Edition". Là où certains crient au scandale (repasser à la caisse plutôt qu'une MAJ gratos), d'autres défendent le studio car le jeu serait tellement revu & corrigé qu'il ferait quasi office de 2.0 en terme de game design et contenu.

Allez-vous jeter un oeil dessus et faire un petit retour ?

----------


## screensaver

> Si l'entreprise en question vends ses téléphones 25% plus cher, ça restera un truc de hipster a la American Apparel.


Je suis passé au Smartphone depuis pas longtemps. Ayant acheté un Mac il y a peu pour du traitement média, je commençais à me dire que ce ne serait peut-être pas mal de me prendre un Iphone pour la connectivité et tout l'bordel. Et puis j'ai réfléchi deux minutes, je me suis rendu compte que je tombais pile dans leur plan marketing comme le premier pigeon venu, alors du coup je me suis pris un FairPhone. 

Alors clairement, il y a un effet comm'. Ils avouent eux-même que leur téléphone n'est pas 100% équitable. N'empêche, ce n'est carrément pas hors de prix, (310 euros), les connecteurs sont standards (mini-usb), ils ne font pas le forcing de vente de gadget, toutes les pièces sont commandables en ligne et ils fournissent les plans de réparations.

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut le téléphone en comparaison à Samsung ou Apple, mais il me convient parfaitement pour l'usage que j'en fais. Alors peut-être que ça fait un peu bobo-bonne-conscience, mais quite à franchir le pas, ça reste je pense un bon compromis.

----------


## CanardConnard

Oui effectivement je suis assez dubitatif vis à vis de ces sociétés qui essaient de se donner une bonne image (le "greenwashing"). 
Mais bon c'est toujours bien d'essayer de faire quelque chose à son niveau. 
Personnellement j'ai un Oneplus One fabriqué en Chine que j'ai acheté uniquement à cause de l'excellent rapport qualité/prix,  qui trahit forcément le recours à une main d'oeuvre pas chère.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Oui effectivement je suis assez dubitatif vis à vis de ces sociétés qui essaient de se donner une bonne image (le "greenwashing"). 
> Mais bon c'est toujours bien d'essayer de faire quelque chose à son niveau. 
> Personnellement j'ai un Oneplus One fabriqué en Chine que j'ai acheté uniquement à cause de l'excellent rapport qualité/prix,  qui trahit forcément le recours à une main d'oeuvre pas chère.


Ou la violation de brevet, ou l'absence de marketing conventionnel, ou des marges moins importantes, ou l'absence de solution software, etc..

Je pense que les ouvriers chinois sont grosso-modo payés le même prix quelque soit le constructeur. Je crois que certaines marques imposent à leurs fournisseurs chinois un salaire minimum pour leurs ouvriers et quelques avantages mais de mémoire, cela ne concerne pas le domaine qui nous intéresse.

----------


## CanardConnard

Oui je sais bien que ce n'est pas l'unique raison,  c'est en grande partie dû à l'absence de marketing,  je voulais juste dire qu'une entreprise qui essaie de vendre un produit avec un bon rapport qualité prix ne peut pas se permettre de payer ses employés aussi bien que des ouvriers français.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> je voulais juste dire qu'une entreprise qui essaie de vendre un produit avec un bon rapport qualité prix ne peut pas se permettre de payer ses employés aussi bien que des ouvriers français.


Euh... Non ! Justement tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "rapport qualité prix", et tout le problème est là.

Mais enfin c'est carrément hors sujet.

----------


## Frypolar

*C’est pas le topic.*

C’est bon là ?

----------


## Zebb

Une petite remarque  à *Maria Kalash,* vis à vis de son article les Tartinades : essaie si tu peux la pâte à tartiner maison :
http://www.cestmafournee.com/2013/04...lamais-ca.html

C'est certes plus long à faire, mais pas cher, et un pot te dure des jours, voire quelques semaines.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Une petite remarque  à *Maria Kalash,* vis à vis de son article les Tartinades : essaie si tu peux la pâte à tartiner maison :
> http://www.cestmafournee.com/2013/04...lamais-ca.html
> 
> C'est certes plus long à faire, mais pas cher, et un pot te dure des jours, voire quelques semaines.


Han. Je salive déjà. Faudra juste que j'investisse dans un robot.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Une petite remarque  à *Maria Kalash,* vis à vis de son article les Tartinades : essaie si tu peux la pâte à tartiner maison :
> http://www.cestmafournee.com/2013/04...lamais-ca.html
> 
> C'est certes plus long à faire, mais pas cher, et un pot te dure des jours, voire quelques semaines.


rhâââââ

----------


## CanardConnard

Assassin's Creed Unity et Rogue vous en pensez quoi ? 
Rogue à l'air pété :s

----------


## Koma

Bonjour la rédac,

Avec tout le bordel chez Ubi, on en oublie presque que Watch Dogs est sorti sur Wii U  ::ninja:: ... vous allez tester cette version ?

Et quid de la "2.0" de Space Hulk ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Avec tout le bordel chez Ubi, on en oublie presque que Watch Dogs est sorti sur Wii U ... vous allez tester cette version ?


"Le même en moins beau, se joue avec un gros pad pas pratique, 6/10". Voilà, c'est fait !




> Et quid de la "2.0" de Space Hulk ?


Sûrement dans le numéro de noël, quand les éditeurs auront fini de dégueuler en choeur leurs triple A. Je suis assez curieux de voir si, et comment, ils peuvent se racheter après le raté du premier...

Ah, et pour les Assassin's Creed, on vous dira tout ce qu'on en pense dans le Canard PC n°308, en kiosque le 1er décembre, 80 pages de papier remplies de mots. Oui, nous sommes des raclures vénales.

----------


## Koma

Merci m'sieur Moquette !

----------


## CanardConnard

Merci Monsieur Moquette. 
Moi je voulais savoir parce que je me fais harceler par les promotions des packs xbox one avec unity presque intéressants. (je sais que je vais me faire lyncher pour haute trahison maintenant)

----------


## Argha

Messieurs, Dames, vu que mon petit de deux ans fait comme papa et lit ses CPC sur le pot (il regarde uniquement les pages où il y a des lapins et il kiffe), serait il possible d'avoir une page avec des lapins Couly qui font des trucs mignons, comme d'aller sur le pot, faire du poney, attraper des grenouilles ou des poutoux avec des escargots ?

Et dans le Hardware, un tutoriel sous forme de bulles pour apprendre à démonter/remonter un PC serait apprécié.

----------


## Mastaba

Des lapins Couly "faire des trucs mignon"  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> Messieurs, Dames, vu que mon petit de deux ans fait comme papa et lit ses CPC sur le pot (il regarde uniquement les pages où il y a des lapins et il kiffe), serait il possible d'avoir une page avec des lapins Couly qui font des trucs mignons, comme d'aller sur le pot, faire du poney, attraper des grenouilles ou des poutoux avec des escargots ?
> 
> Et dans le Hardware, un tutoriel sous forme de bulles pour apprendre à démonter/remonter un PC serait apprécié.


Toi tu vas te retrouver avec un tutoriel pour apprendre à démonter des mignons lapins Couly  ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Messieurs, Dames, vu que mon petit de deux ans fait comme papa et lit ses CPC sur le pot (il regarde uniquement les pages où il y a des lapins et il kiffe), serait il possible d'avoir une page avec des lapins Couly qui font des trucs mignons, comme d'aller sur le pot, faire du poney, attraper des grenouilles ou des poutoux avec des escargots ?


Le challenge sera-t'il relevé ?

----------


## alx

> serait il possible d'avoir une page avec des lapins Couly qui font des trucs mignons, comme d'aller sur le pot, faire du poney, attraper des grenouilles ou des poutoux avec des escargots ?


Le mien n'a que 13 mois mais je pense qu'il serait partant également. Il y a une vraie demande. On compte sur vous.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Aller les gars, on lance Canard BB.

----------


## CanardConnard

Vous me faites peur avec tous vos enfants .

----------


## Alab

> Aller les gars, on lance Canard BB.


Ça avec un lapin rose dessus ?  ::ninja::

----------


## alex3137

Hello. On a plus trop de nouvelles de la CPC Box, avez-vous abandonné le projet ?

----------


## Markus

> Le mien n'a que 13 mois mais je pense qu'il serait partant également. Il y a une vraie demande. On compte sur vous.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/8c9f...283ebfe414.jpg


Je confirme. Je n'ai pas de photo mais il y a un réel marché.  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Ma fille de deux ans bloque surtout sur les pages hardware et elle ne manque pas de questions à ce sujet.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je suis aussi pour un mini Canard BB en encart. Au pire, on pique quelques à la partie console que personne ne lit.  ::ninja::

----------


## alx

Au pire vous passez tous les screenshots en N&B, ca fera cahier de coloriage.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Dans un canard PC y'a eu quelques page enfant, Poussin PC je crois.
Pourquoi ne pas lancer la production ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zohan

Oui, oui, faites donc ça. Ma fille a besoin de repères dans ce monde dégueulasse.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Nous on n'a pas de mômes, mais on veut bien se marrer sur le dos de ceux des autres ! Pleazzzzzzze

----------


## smokytoks

+1 pour un Canard BB plein de Couly : les Couly Strips, c'est l'album préféré de ma petite parmi tout ceux de la bibliothèque du salon...

----------


## Traum

Ouais des strips de Couly !  :Bave: 

Partout  :Bave:

----------


## Cheshire

Un autre +1 pour un Canard BB, s'il en faut :]

----------


## Bah

Je prends day one ! Que dis-je, je préco ! Une édition collector et un season pass.

----------


## Tiri

> Ouais des strips de Couly ! 
> 
> Partout


Des tests uniquement rédigés en strips  :Bave:

----------


## Crackhead Funky

Boulon qui test un COD en strips  :Bave:

----------


## keulz

> Je suis aussi pour un mini Canard BB en encart. Au pire, on pique quelques à la partie console que personne ne lit.


 ::huh:: 

Mais le canard console c'est pas déjà plusieurs pages réservées aux moins de 7 ans ???  ::wacko::

----------


## Triz'

EDIT : Merci Zno pardon pour le dérangement.

----------


## znokiss

Je crois que tu voulais poster dans le topic des questions générales (celui avec des stars budapestoires du divertissement pour adulte 
et des champignons).
Ici c'est les questions à la rédac. 
Bien sur, s'avancer pas jusqu'à dire que ton soucis Youtube, ils s'en battent la nouille avec la couenne du voisin est un pas que je me refuse à franchir.

----------


## CanardConnard

Est-ce que vous êtes vieux ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Est-ce que vous sentez ?

----------


## Argha

> Boulon qui test un COD en slip


 :Bave:

----------


## Focke_oeuf

> 


Hum plutôt  ::mellow::  que  :Bave:

----------


## Jeckhyl

:Gerbe:

----------


## jahwarrior

:haha:

----------


## Pontifex

À propos de Boulon, j'ai remarqué dans l'ours du dernier numéro que l'adresse pour envoyer un projet ou un jeu à la rédaction avait changé de boulon@... à redacchef@...
Entre ça et le fait que Boulon a laissé la main sur le compte Twitter de la rédaction, c'est quand qu'il quitte officiellement son rôle de rédac chef pour lancer son Kickstarter ?  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> À propos de Boulon, j'ai remarqué dans l'ours du dernier numéro que l'adresse pour envoyer un projet ou un jeu à la rédaction avait changé de boulon@... à redacchef@...
> Entre ça et le fait que Boulon a laissé la main sur le compte Twitter de la rédaction, c'est quand qu'il quitte officiellement son rôle de rédac chef pour lancer son Kickstarter ?


Même question, depuis quelques numéros on ne voit plus son nom dans le magazine et il n’est pas actif sur son compte twitter depuis 1 mois. Où qu’il est ?  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> À propos de Boulon, j'ai remarqué dans l'ours du dernier numéro que l'adresse pour envoyer un projet ou un jeu à la rédaction avait changé de boulon@... à redacchef@...
> Entre ça et le fait que Boulon a laissé la main sur le compte Twitter de la rédaction, c'est quand qu'il quitte officiellement son rôle de rédac chef pour lancer son Kickstarter ?


Il va rejoindre ses potes chez jv.com, s'tout.


 :tired:

----------


## CanardConnard

> Il va rejoindre ses potes chez jv.com, s'tout.
> Ê yl son tro gentis sur zeuxvideo.com alor areteer de vou moquez

----------


## Djal

Booboo a eu son Humanoïde, c'est surement au tour de Boulon d'avoir un mag rien qu'à lui. Mais un mag' de quoi?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Un mag sur les boites de protéines, la bouffe anglaise et l'intolérance au lactose.

----------


## tenshu

Et les machins qui font pew pew surtout.

----------


## DeadFish

« RPG, piétailles et côtes de porc. Un magazine pas fait pour les baltringues, BANDE DE BALTRINGUES. »

----------


## keulz

Il lance sa chaine twitch COD advanced warfare.

----------


## Koma

ASI, Humanoïde, des journalistes chez Hardware, un pigiste chez CPC... vous préparez le rachat de News Corp ? Un nouveau site prévu dans la foulée ? Une MAJ du forum ? Une plateforme vidéo/podcast ?

----------


## znokiss

> Une MAJ du forum ?

----------


## SilverPig

Peut-être qu'il prépare ses "On y joue encore" d'Alien Isolation et de Wasteland 2 pour dans 4 ans.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, qui lance une pétition ?

----------


## CanardConnard

Il y a des rédacteurs roux chez Canard PC?

----------


## Flad

> Il y a des rédacteurs roux chez Canard PC?


DocTeub ouais, et Moquette je crois.

----------


## znokiss

Y'a pas ackboo qui a quelques reflèts dorés dans la tignasse ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah ben bravo, de la délation maintenant. Belle ambiance !

----------


## PrinceGITS

ackboo est blond.

Pour les roux, il y a Casque Noir, DocTB et Guy Moquette.

----------


## bambibreizh

Et étrangement aucune rousse !
Ce magazine est vraiment sexiste !  :;):   ::P: 

Désolé trop tentant...

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Et étrangement aucune rousse !
> Ce magazine est vraiment sexiste !  
> 
> Désolé trop tentant...


Si si, on a une rousse.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Elle est là uniquement pour alimenter des vannes à partir de "4 roux", c'est ça ?

----------


## Thalack

C'est sûr que ça va aller loin avec quatre roux motrices...

----------


## tompalmer

> C'est sûr que ça va aller loin avec quatre roux motrices...


 :Clap:

----------


## CanardConnard

Est-ce que vous êtes beaux ? À part ackboo bien évidemment.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

En 3e de couv du n°307, c'est clairement la meilleure fausse pub que vous ayez jamais faite ! J'ai beaucoup ri.

----------


## keulz

> En 3e de couv du n°307, c'est clairement la meilleure fausse pub que vous ayez jamais faite ! J'ai beaucoup ri.


 ::huh:: 
La pub de LDLC ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Est-ce que vous êtes beaux ? À part ackboo bien évidemment.


Nous sommes tous très beaux. C'est un critère d'embauche.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> La pub de LDLC ?


Non la pub Qnap.
(la 3e de couv, c'est l'avant-dernière page)

----------


## keulz

> Non la pub Qnap.
> (la 3e de couv, c'est l'avant-dernière page)


Oui oui, c'est aussi une pub ldlc.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bon ben je repose la question ici mais : Boulon est encore chez CPC ? Il n'y a aucun article de lui dans le CPC 308, et ma foi je m'inquiète.

----------


## Yuccaman

Il a pris un congé sabbatique pour assouvir sa passion et enregistrer  un album de rnb expérimental avec un groupe de polyphonies corses.

----------


## Koma

Il est rédac chef, et comme tous les rédac chefs, il en branle pas une, martyrise son équipe et écrit l'édito en 1 minute le jour du bouclage.

Sinon vous avez des nouvelles d'Underrail ? Fallout, old school, CRPG/TRPG toussa. Mais en early access depuis au moins un an et toujours en alpha, alors ça fait peur ?

----------


## alex3137

> Si si, on a une rousse.


C'est Pollynette ou Katou ?

PS: Joyeux anniversaire ;-)

----------


## Pontifex

> Il est rédac chef, et comme tous les rédac chefs, il en branle pas une, martyrise son équipe et écrit l'édito en 1 minute le jour du bouclage.
> 
> Sinon vous avez des nouvelles d'Underrail ? Fallout, old school, CRPG/TRPG toussa. Mais en early access depuis au moins un an et toujours en alpha, alors ça fait peur ?


Vu le changement d'adresse mail dans l'ours du dernier numéro, c'est pas dit qu'il soit toujours rédac chef (même s'il est probable que l'on psychote peut être un peu).

Concernant Underrail, dans le topic dédié sur RPG Codex, le développeur mentionnait une update pour la fin novembre (a priori pas encore sortie), et une sortie définitive qui ne se fera probablement pas en 2014.

----------


## Yuccaman

> PS: Joyeux anniversaire ;-)


Ben pareil alors.

----------


## Aosia

Bonjour, 

je voudrais savoir s'il existe des photos de Boulon sur l'internet, et si oui, quels sont les mots clés ? 

Merci. 

:smile:

----------


## znokiss

Y'a une vidéo de lui en train de mâcher un kleenex.

----------


## Tomaka17

Sa tête en gros plan :



Une photo de classe de 6ème, on le voit sur la droite :



Son grand père :



Lorsqu'il était dans l'armée :

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour, 
> 
> je voudrais savoir s'il existe des photos de Boulon sur l'internet, et si oui, quels sont les mots clés ? 
> 
> Merci. 
> 
> :smile:


Tu mates jamais la webcam de la rédac ?

----------


## Croaker

> Y'a une vidéo de lui en train de mâcher un kleenex.


 Y'en aurait pas une aussi de lui qui teste la reconnaissance vocale sur un vieux RTS pourri dont le nom m'échappe?
Ou je confonds?

----------


## croustibatte

Non c'est bien ça

----------


## Djal

> Non c'est bien ça


Holy shit.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Y'en aurait pas une aussi de lui qui teste la reconnaissance vocale sur un vieux RTS pourri dont le nom m'échappe?
> Ou je confonds?


C'est la même.

----------


## Croaker

Merci , j'avais oublié.
C'est encore mieux que dans mes vagues souvenirs.

----------


## CanardConnard

J'ai une suggestion : remplacer, à l'avenir, les mots "body awareness" par le bien plus élégant "proprioception", et cela dans l'optique de respecter les traditions des Immortels et de montrer à la langue française tout le respect qui lui est dû.
(Nan sans déc c'est classe non ? Faites le au moins dans les articles les plus intéressants, id est ceux de Sébum.)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Puisque Boulon ne donne pas signe d'activité, voici LA question :
Comment avez-vous enfin réussi à vous débarrasser de ce tyran des rédactions ?

----------


## Koma

> Vu le changement d'adresse mail dans l'ours du dernier numéro, c'est pas dit qu'il soit toujours rédac chef (même s'il est probable que l'on psychote peut être un peu).
> 
> Concernant Underrail, dans le topic dédié sur RPG Codex, le développeur mentionnait une update pour la fin novembre (a priori pas encore sortie), et une sortie définitive qui ne se fera probablement pas en 2014.


Merci pour les news ! Ouais, vu qu'il est encore en 0.1.12.0 en août donc il progresse à pas de fourmis. Mais du coup, comme ça fait un an déjà qu'il a lancé l'E.A. du jeu, j'ai un peu peur de le voir abandonner d'ici la 1.0. Ca serait con, car c'est un jeu ultra prometteur...

----------


## Djal

> Puisque Boulon ne donne pas signe d'activité, voici LA question :
> Comment avez-vous enfin réussi à vous débarrasser de ce tyran des rédactions ?


Dans des sacs-poubelle.

----------


## kilfou

Fishbone l'a celui là ?

----------


## Koma

Excellent test de Farcry 4 par Sebum dans le dernier CPC. Il cerne parfaitement le jeu, par contre pas un mot sur les problèmes techniques.  Même si les proportions sont moindres que pour Unity, il aurait fallu souligner les nombreux problèmes qu'a connu le jeu et ses 3,5 patches en une semaine.
Le test a-t-il été fait sur PC ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Dans des sacs-poubelle.


Indice chez vous : http://www.delcourt.fr/Collecte-des-...0&idTemplate=1

----------


## DeadFish

Trop petit, passera pas.

Les camarades de la section MOBA sont sur le coup, et les premières hypothèses viennent de nous parvenir :
voyant le monopole de Daesh sur le créneau des fous furieux barbus, Boulon a décidé de remettre les choses au clairson passé judiciaire l'a rattrapé et Boulon se terre quelque part au fin fond du ZimbabwéBoulon rend visite à tous les candidats pour la pige et teste leur endurance en les meulant copieusement ; après tout, il en va de leur survie au sein de la rédac'Boulon a été pris en otage et le ravisseur exige le ban de Cacao pour 24h. « En jour ouvré » précise-t-il. Ah ? « Et une grande frite aussi ». Il a l'air sérieux.

----------


## keulz

> Sa tête en gros plan :
> 
> http://www.manubricole.com/io/shop_p..._100_large.jpg
> 
> Une photo de classe de 6ème, on le voit sur la droite :
> 
> http://www.axesindustries.com/images/np/3742FR.JPG
> 
> Son grand père :
> ...


Ce ne sont pas des boulons.  :tired:

----------


## Tomaka17

> Ce ne sont pas des boulons.





> Un boulon est un organe d'assemblage constitué d'une vis à filetage uniforme et extrémité plate (ou tige filetée), et d'un écrou (et éventuellement d'une rondelle). *Dans le langage commun, le mot "boulon" est souvent employé à tort pour désigner un écrou seul.*


(certes je faisais aussi l'erreur avant d'avoir découvert ce fait par hasard)

----------


## keulz

> (certes je faisais aussi l'erreur avant d'avoir découvert ce fait par hasard)


 ::huh:: 
J'ai jamais dit qu'un boulon c'était un écrou, hein. Je sais très bien ce que c'est et il n'y a que des photos de vis et quelques écrous et autres rondelles ou papillons qui se baladent.

----------


## JazzMano

Ma question ne concerne pas le magazine mais rien à foutre, je la pose :
Comment je contacte Gautoz ou Pipo pour proposer un son pour LesDémonsDuMidi sachant que j'ai ni twitter ni facebook ?
Des bisous.

----------


## Koma

Par le forum : http://forum.canardpc.com/members/31306-Pipomantis
Ou tu mailes la rédaction ou les DémonsDuMidi.

----------


## JazzMano

Ouais mais l'e-mail des démonsdumidi c'est quoi ? J'ai pas trouvé. Merci sinon, j'avais pas pensé à spammer la messagerie de Pipo  ::ninja::

----------


## CanardConnard

C'est quoi la webcam de la rédaction ?

----------


## Flad

> C'est quoi la webcam de la rédaction ?


C'est réservé aux comptes premium  :B):

----------


## ducon

C’est réservé aux vieux cons.

----------


## Yuccaman

Ducon Il est jaloux.

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Le test a-t-il été fait sur PC ?


Tu est sérieux avec cette question Koma?

----------


## ducon

> Ducon Il est jaloux.


Non, je suis un vieux con.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C’est réservé aux vieux cons.


Je m'insurge, je ne suis pas encore vieux.

---------- Post added at 11h56 ---------- Previous post was at 11h45 ----------




> Excellent test de Farcry 4 par Sebum dans le dernier CPC. Il cerne parfaitement le jeu, par contre pas un mot sur les problèmes techniques.  Même si les proportions sont moindres que pour Unity, il aurait fallu souligner les nombreux problèmes qu'a connu le jeu et ses 3,5 patches en une semaine.
> Le test a-t-il été fait sur PC ?



BEh oui.
Déjà le test est dans la partie "CanardPC" et pas "Canard Consoles". Et y'a les infos de la config en haut.
Il n'a pas eu de bugs, faut croire.

----------


## Azzal

Chère Maria Kalash. J'ai lu avec attention votre petit article sur les oeufs Ponchito. Ca a l'air super cool et je pense que je vais en acheter à mes nièces pour Noel.
Dans l'article en question vous parlez de loutre à l'air extatique. Ca a bien entendu éveillé ma curiosité étant moi même un fan de loutre. 
J'ai beau chercher sur le net une image de la loutre Ponchito je n'en trouve pas. 
Auriez vous l'obligence de m'envoyer une photo de cette loutre? 
J'ai juste peur que si je la trouve vraiment cool je me sente obligé d'acheter des oeufs Ponchito jusqu'à l'avoir.

Bien cordialement.

----------


## CanardConnard

Comment devenir Ivan le Fou ?

----------


## Koma

> Tu est sérieux avec cette question Koma?


Absolument, pourquoi ?

---------- Post added at 21h55 ---------- Previous post was at 21h42 ----------




> BEh oui.
> Déjà le test est dans la partie "CanardPC" et pas "Canard Consoles". Et y'a les infos de la config en haut.
> Il n'a pas eu de bugs, faut croire.


C'est ce que j'avais oublié de vérifier à l'époque du post en effet, et du coup j'ai la réponse à ma question.
L'absence de problèmes techniques dans la critique me laisse toujours étonné vu la foire que ça a été rien que sur le topic la semaine du lancement.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi ça m'est arrivé de ne pas rencontrer un bug (pas un gliph, pas un plantage rien que dal) sur la sortie de Rage (alors que j'avais une AMD en plus).

A contrario, j'ai l'impression d'avoir été bukaké pour Batman Origin alors que tout le monde me disait que non (5 corruptions de sauvegarde automatique et j'en passe et des meilleurs).

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Absolument, pourquoi ?


Comme le dit Cacao le test est dans la partie PC, et j’espère vraiment que si c’était le cas ce serait précisé.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Excellent test de Farcry 4 par Sebum dans le dernier CPC. Il cerne parfaitement le jeu, par contre pas un mot sur les problèmes techniques.  Même si les proportions sont moindres que pour Unity, il aurait fallu souligner les nombreux problèmes qu'a connu le jeu et ses 3,5 patches en une semaine.
> Le test a-t-il été fait sur PC ?


On n'a eu aucun problème avec Far Cry 4 à part quelques problèmes de stuttering qui ont disparu après le premier patch.

Le seul problème constaté, après la parution du test, a été la présence de flashs blancs étranges par intermittence sur la machine de notre maquettiste Toto-la-délingue. Mais vu qu'il a un très vieux GPU et qu'il joue sur un écran de maquette de 32" en 1440p (à 15-20fps mais ça n'a pas l'air de le déranger, il est bizarre), on a supposé que ça venait plus de sa config que du jeu.

Encore une fois, sauf dans le cas finalement assez rare d'un jeu VRAIMENT pété/pas fini (Assassin's Creed : Unity par exemple), c'est rare qu'un bug se produise sur toutes les machines. Il y a toujours des gens épargnés.

----------


## Dark Fread

> pas un gliph


Un quoi ?

----------


## Koma

> On n'a eu aucun problème avec Far Cry 4 à part quelques problèmes de stuttering qui ont disparu après le premier patch.
> 
> Le seul problème constaté, après la parution du test, a été la présence de flashs blancs étranges par intermittence sur la machine de notre maquettiste Toto-la-délingue. Mais vu qu'il a un très vieux GPU et qu'il joue sur un écran de maquette de 32" en 1440p (à 15-20fps mais ça n'a pas l'air de le déranger, il est bizarre), on a supposé que ça venait plus de sa config que du jeu.
> 
> Encore une fois, sauf dans le cas finalement assez rare d'un jeu VRAIMENT pété/pas fini (Assassin's Creed : Unity par exemple), c'est rare qu'un bug se produise sur toutes les machines. Il y a toujours des gens épargnés.


Merci Sebum.

Vous avez bien de la chance, et tant mieux. Comme tu dis, c'était au petit bonheur la chance selon chacun.  Pour ce qui est de CPC, le stuttering chez la plupart des canards a finalement disparu avec le patch 1.05 de cette semaine.

----------


## Thalack

Même là avec la machine et le jeu à jour, j'ai du stuttering sur le fixe (AMD 7870) mais uniquement pendant les cinématiques mais pas sur les portables (765m et 860m)

----------


## madoxav

Question : on vient de recevoir les mails pour ceux qui ont précommandé l'encyclo des JV : est-ce qu'on pourra en commander plusieurs, ou une préco = une encyclo?

----------


## Azzal

Bon et concernant la loutre? Summon Maria.  :Emo:

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Question : on vient de recevoir les mails pour ceux qui ont précommandé l'encyclo des JV : est-ce qu'on pourra en commander plusieurs, ou une préco = une encyclo?


Il sera possible d'en commander plusieurs (jusqu'à 4 je crois) pour ceux qui ont réservé. Ouais, réservé, pas précommandé. Parce que dans "précommande" il y a "brouzoufs" et comme on n'édite pas des jeux vidéo, on ne fait pas payer en avance, nous.
D'ailleurs, la page pour confirmer et commander sera bientôt en ligne, une question de jours, peut-être même d'heures.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> D'ailleurs, la page pour confirmer et commander sera bientôt en ligne, une question de jours, peut-être même d'heures.


C'est indiqué "ce vendredi soir" dans le mail.
Vivement !  :Bave:

----------


## Flad

Par rapport au recueil de Couly d'il y a qques années, vous avez eu plus de demandes ?

----------


## madoxav

> Ouais, réservé, pas précommandé. Parce que dans "précommande" il y a "brouzoufs" et comme on n'édite pas des jeux vidéo, on ne fait pas payer en avance, nous.


Mais sachant qu'on a déjà eu un extrait de l'encyclo dans CanardPC, est-ce qu'on peut parler d'Early Acces?  ::P: 


Merci pour la réponse. Va y'avoir des encyclos sous le sapin !

----------


## Nacodaco

Canard PC en discussion avec MeltyGroup. C'est un fake ?  ::'(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Oui.

----------


## tompalmer

Sont toujours sur Epitech melty ? Je me souviens de ces péteux qui venaient nous faire des conférences de community management.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Bon et concernant la loutre? Summon Maria.


 Je ne t'oublie pas. Il faut juste que je remette la main sur la clef du coffre fort dans lequel je l'ai rangée.

----------


## dalgwen

> Canard PC en discussion avec MeltyGroup. C'est un fake ?





> Oui.


C'est quoi la source de ce fake ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> C'est quoi la source de ce fake ?


(en fait j'en sais rien, mais j'ai rien trouvé, donc c'est un fake, CQFD  ::ninja::  )

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Canard PC en discussion avec MeltyGroup. C'est un fake ?


Hahahaha... Melty... T'as vu ça où ?

----------


## Nacodaco

J'aimerai une réponse de source sûre  ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 14h10 ---------- Previous post was at 14h09 ----------




> Hahahaha... Melty... T'as vu ça où ?


Ca me rassure alors  :;): 

ps : je tiens ça d'une source assez crédible pour m'inquiéter  ::'(:

----------


## Azzal

> Je ne t'oublie pas. Il faut juste que je remette la main sur la clef du coffre fort dans lequel je l'ai rangée.


o/

Merci.  :Emo:

----------


## Doniazade

> Question : on vient de recevoir les mails pour ceux qui ont précommandé l'encyclo des JV : est-ce qu'on pourra en commander plusieurs, ou une préco = une encyclo?


J'ai rien reçu moi  :Emo:  Ma réservation serait passée à la trappe ?  :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## PrinceGITS

:haha:

----------


## L0ur5

> J'ai rien reçu moi  Ma réservation serait passée à la trappe ?


Pareil pour moi, du coup je suppose que c'est normal.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Commandée  :Cigare:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pareil pour moi, du coup je suppose que c'est normal.


 :haha: ²

Blague à part, j'ai fait la demande assez tard et j'ai pourtant reçu le mail.

---------- Post added at 18h00 ---------- Previous post was at 17h59 ----------




> Commandée


Il faut que je pense à le faire en rentrant à la maison.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> ps : je tiens ça d'une source assez crédible pour m'inquiéter


Beh tu vas devoir revoir sa crédibilité à la baisse, apparemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Doniazade

> Pareil pour moi, du coup je suppose que c'est normal.


T'as eu des nouvelles depuis ? Toujours rien de mon côté...

----------


## keulz

> Il sera possible d'en commander plusieurs (jusqu'à 4 je crois) pour ceux qui ont réservé. Ouais, réservé, pas précommandé. Parce que dans "précommande" il y a "brouzoufs" et comme on n'édite pas des jeux vidéo, on ne fait pas payer en avance, nous.
> D'ailleurs, la page pour confirmer et commander sera bientôt en ligne, une question de jours, peut-être même d'heures.


Au fait, J'ai un soucis sur la préco, je n'ai le choix, concernant ma civilité, qu'entre mister et madame, alors que je suis un monsieur. Comment faire ?  :Emo:

----------


## Nono

> ps : je tiens ça d'une source assez crédible pour m'inquiéter


Sur le coup, pas si crédible que ça donc.

----------


## L0ur5

> T'as eu des nouvelles depuis ? Toujours rien de mon côté...


Rien depuis non, mais vu qu'une news sur la page d'accueil permet de commander, je pense qu'on peut passer par là...

----------


## keulz

> Rien depuis non, mais vu qu'une news sur la page d'accueil permet de commander, je pense qu'on peut passer par là...


T'auras pas la réduc.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Il sera possible d'en commander plusieurs (jusqu'à 4 je crois) pour ceux qui ont réservé. Ouais, réservé, pas précommandé. Parce que dans "précommande" il y a "brouzoufs" et comme on n'édite pas des jeux vidéo, on ne fait pas payer en avance, nous.
> D'ailleurs, la page pour confirmer et commander sera bientôt en ligne, une question de jours, peut-être même d'heures.


Ca montait jusqu'à cinq exemplaires commandables jusqu'à tôt ce matin. Maintenant, c'est limité à deux maximum apparemment.

Avec l'application, ça ne fonctionnait pas pour moi. Carte bancaire refusée je-sais-pas-quoi par PayPal. Au final, je suis passé par la boutique et là miracle, ça passe sans problème. Tant que j'ai mes exemplaires de l'Encyclopédie pour les offrir à Noël (sauf un que je me garde), perso je suis content. Tant pis pour la réduction, je ne veux pas risquer de les louper.

----------


## Max_well

A noter que personnellement, sur Inbox, le mail s'est classé de lui-même dans "Peu importants"

----------


## CanardConnard

Et inbox a toujours raison. Ça classe mes factures dans peu important.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Et inbox a toujours raison. Ça classe mes factures dans peu important.


On t'a reconnu, Thomas Thévenou !!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je ne sais plus qui s'inquiétait de ne plus voir beaucoup de Boulon dans le mag' ou sur Twitter, mais vu l'activité des derniers jours il est en pleine forme. Peut être sous substances, ceci-dit, vu l'état du twitter.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il revient d'une cure de protéines  ::): .

----------


## Bobbin

Bonjour !  ::): 

Je voulais savoir, quand est prévue la réouverture du topic du coeur sur le tout ou rien ?  ::):

----------


## SilverPig

Ca ne concerne pas directement en effet les questions au mag, mais peut-être que justement cela pourra être une idée pour une nouvelle rubrique.

Allez, soyez inventifs et on l'aura notre topic du cœur dans le magazine de jeux vidéo Canard Pc!


Tenez bon, avec ça et la mise en place de Canard BB (dont l'idée de départ était de permettre d'éduquer ses enfants tout en développant leur bien-être en regardant des screens deDeadrising 3 ou des derniers COD (ainsi bien entendu plusieurs pages de Couly nous parlant de slip et de caca, je ne l'avais pas oublié).

Le monde de la presse chie dans son froc.


A vous les brouzoufs!

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Je ne sais plus qui s'inquiétait de ne plus voir beaucoup de Boulon dans le mag' ou sur Twitter, mais vu l'activité des derniers jours il est en pleine forme. Peut être sous substances, ceci-dit, vu l'état du twitter.


Il ne tourne plus au rosé, je crois que la messe est dite.
Pour l'ensemble de ton oeuvre, nous te saluons tous.


Si tu nous lis encore et que tu as le coeur gros, le ToR fera son possible pour te réconforter entre ses bras virils, mais bienveillants.

----------


## Flad

Quid de O.Boulon ? Il n'est plus rose.

----------


## znokiss

> Quid de O.Boulon ? Il n'est plus rose.


Comme Raphi Le Sobre. Et Emile Zoulou. Et Arthur Rabot avant eux.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Paix à leur âme. :Emo:

----------


## znokiss

Y sont pas morts, hein. Y'a laune vie après CPC.

----------


## Alab

Oui mais une vie sans cpc c'est bien triste.

Ils doivent effacer leurs tatouages de lapin roses quand ils partent de la rédac ? :sons of anarchy :

Aura-t-on une histoire présentée par Pierre Bellemare pour expliquer les dessous de cette histoire ?

Kahn Lust peut venir dans le Tout ou Rien pour conformer ses titres de topic au thème du jour svp ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Arrêtez de prêcher le faux pour savoir le vrai.

----------


## Ruvon

Pour ceux qui posaient la question sur l'encyclopédie et qui ont pas vu la news : http://www.canardpc.com/news-53224-l...on_succes.html

----------


## Thalack

Je pense plutôt qu'ils nous ont préparé un gros numéro de Noël pour prendre quelques jours de repos. Et que le cerveau de Boulon a dû mal gérer autant de temps libre.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Confirmé par Boulon 



> Bon, sinon, pas de lien avec les borgnes mais j'ai quitté CanardPC.
> 
> https://twitter.com/OBoulon/status/545502258499448833
> 
> Partagé par Plume
> http://bit.ly/GetPlume


Merci encore pour ces grands moments sur CPC.

----------


## NitroG42

Et ben voilà ca y'est je me DESABONNE
J'espère que tu nous en dira plus sur tes projets (à tous les coups c'est pour ouvrir une chaine Youtube).
Et aussi que de temps en temps on aura encore le droit à un petit test/article en tant que pigiste.

Bonne continuation dans ton parcours professionnel quand même, et on t'aime Boulon putain  ::cry::

----------


## Thalack



----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et ben voilà ca y'est je me DESABONNE


Je me pose aussi la question, surtout vu que je ne suis pas super fan du style (pas encore bien défini) des nouveaux.
Et puis je me suis dis "quel mag de jeux vidéo je vais bien pouvoir acheter maintenant ?". Et la réponse est qu'il n'y a rien d'aussi bien que CPC, même sans boulon.

Bon, et qui est passé rédac chef alors ? Ça fait longtemps que je ne lis que la blague de l'ours.

----------


## NitroG42

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/bcc5bc3...341a84269f.jpg


Franchement, vous vous attendiez à quoi  :Cigare: 
La prochaine fois on attendra une annonce officiel sur la front page de canardpc.com !

----------


## Scylite

Je crois qu'il faudrait un panneau "Sarcasme", là  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Franchement, vous vous attendiez à quoi 
> La prochaine fois on attendra une annonce officiel sur la front page de canardpc.com !


Il répond à quelqu'un lui demandant "Sérieusement ?????" il lui met une "ironie inside" puis lui répond "sérieux".[COLOR="Silver"]


Pour les compliments/insultes/autres allez directement sur son Tweet ou sur un topic dédié pour lui histoire qu'il y jette un œil de tant à autre. Si ce n'est déjà fait.

D'ailleurs je m'en vais le créer de ce pas. Voila c'est ici.

----------


## NitroG42

Mais je lisais "Juste pour des followers, sérieux" par ce que j'avais encore l'espoir.  ::cry::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, cadeau ! :evil:

----------


## CanardConnard

Cette magazine est oune scandale

----------


## Haraban

Tant qu'il reste Sebum, je reste abonné.

Et Kalash aussi.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tant qu'il reste Sebum, je reste abonné.
> 
> Et Kalash aussi.


Ça fera plaisir aux autres  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ça fera plaisir aux autres


Quels autres ?  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Quels autres ?





 ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

> Ça fera plaisir aux autres


Non mais j'aime bien Moquette aussi... un petit peu  ::ninja::  .

Non honnêtement j'aime globalement toutes les plumes (surtout celle de Sebum), la seule avec laquelle j'avais du mal, étonnamment (ou pas), c'était celle de Boulon.

----------


## Azzal

Vrai qu'en dehors de Sebum, les autres paraissent bien fades malheureusement, c'est plus l'équipe du début quoi.
Mais heureusement, le fond des articles restent de qualité.

Depuis quelques numéros je trouve que le mag a un peu perdu son côté complétement barré du début. Y'a plus de tests complétement wtf, c'est bien plus plat qu'avant, dommage. Mais ça reste largement au dessus du reste heuresement.

Depuis qu'ils sont passés à Zone Interdite on les reconnait plus.  ::ninja::

----------


## La Marmotta

Allez les saltimbanques, votre lectorat attend que vous les divertissiez !

----------


## von_yaourt

Ce sera sans doute sébum le prochain rédac chef vu que c'est son destin. C'était écrit depuis son arrivée.

----------


## tompalmer

Abckboo magazine ou rien

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Abckboo magazine ou rien


Toi, tu vas avoir des problèmes !

Et ackboo est passé majoritairement sur Humanoïde.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Rabot Mag'  ::): .

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ce sera sans doute sébum le prochain rédac chef vu que c'est son destin. C'était écrit depuis son arrivée.


Personnellement je vois plutôt Moquette dans ma boule de cristal !

----------


## Pontifex

> Abckboo magazine ou rien


Avec un hors-série consacré à The Stanley Parable  ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

Ou à Spec Ops.

----------


## Frypolar

Vous avez pu essayé Metrocide ? Il ne me semble pas avoir vu d’article dans les magazines.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Non, il est sorti alors qu'on avait déjà bouclé le numéro de Noël.

----------


## Frypolar

Ok, je vais attendre alors, ça a l’air peu varié. Dommage car il y a de l’idée.

----------


## Super_Castor

Dark Souls II : un festival de frustration, ce jeu est génial, pourquoi je soufre ?

---------- Post added at 00h35 ---------- Previous post was at 00h30 ----------

Pourtant je suis skillay sa mère !

---------- Post added at 00h36 ---------- Previous post was at 00h35 ----------

'faut que j'y retourne...

---------- Post added at 00h37 ---------- Previous post was at 00h36 ----------

Et toi ? Tu as une voiture ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'avais demandé il y a quelques semaines, ça a peut-être évolué, allez vous tester Icewind Dale EE (android et pc) ?

----------


## Netsabes

> Vous avez pu essayé Metrocide ? Il ne me semble pas avoir vu d’article dans les magazines.


J'avais fait un À venir dans le numéro du 1er novembre : à l'époque, c'était ultra-buggé, équilibré n'importe comment et très léger en contenu. J'ai pas retenté depuis, mais s'ils ont réussi à tout améliorer en deux mois c'est un miracle.

----------


## Super_Castor

C'est là où on pose des questions ? 
Je viens de me faire un cadeau de noyel à base de volant/pédale/le machin qui passe les vitesses.
Vous navez une simu' à conseiller ? 
Mais simulation hein, genre pour de vrai les voitures... 
(Euro truck simulator j'ai déja)

---------- Post added at 01h34 ---------- Previous post was at 01h14 ----------

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/52...ion-automobile
Ah ok

----------


## natijah

J'entends souvent parler d'Assetto Corsa en ce moment.

----------


## Super_Castor

Gracias

---------- Post added at 07h12 ---------- Previous post was at 07h11 ----------

C'est cher sa mère...

---------- Post added at 07h18 ---------- Previous post was at 07h12 ----------

Bien ! Je vais piloter une F40 !

---------- Post added at 07h20 ---------- Previous post was at 07h18 ----------

Y va falloir faire des sous

----------


## ducon



----------


## Yuccaman

::ninja::

----------


## ducon

Si tu veux finir aveugle à 30 ans, OK.

----------


## Chernyfox

Avec vos conneries, par curiosité, j'ai voulu voir à quoi ressemblait le thème mobile  ::'(:

----------


## Sim's

Quel est le délai de livraison d'un CPC commandé pour les DOM-TOM ? D'ailleurs est ce que les mags du groupe sont sensé être à La Réunion ou à Mayotte ? Car après avoir cherché les mags du groupe dans 3 librairies différentes CPC lé pas là.

----------


## Koma

> J'avais fait un À venir dans le numéro du 1er novembre : à l'époque, c'était ultra-buggé, équilibré n'importe comment et très léger en contenu. J'ai pas retenté depuis, mais s'ils ont réussi à tout améliorer en deux mois c'est un miracle.


Non, y'en a pas eu.

----------


## natijah

> Quel est le délai de livraison d'un CPC commandé pour les DOM-TOM ? D'ailleurs est ce que les mags du groupe sont sensé être à La Réunion ou à Mayotte ? Car après avoir cherché les mags du groupe dans 3 librairies différentes CPC lé pas là.


Localement (Réunion) il n'y en a pas, j'ai pas mal fouillé et le staff m'a confirmé que personne ne distribue.

Moi j'ai choisi la version numérique via ePresse.fr

----------


## DwarfVador

C'est moi qui déconne plein pot où il y a de plus en plus de publicité dans les pages de CPC?  En plus des pubs sur des alimentations qui oscillent entre 850 et 1200 watt ( CPC 309 page 89) alors que la moyenne des PC actuels se situe bien en dessous, je trouve ça étrange, mais je peux me tromper... (oui je sais, mais les fêtes de fin d'années, ça me gonfle alors je ronchonne )

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut.

Alors sur le fait qu'il y ait de plus en plus de pub, je ne vais pas me prononcer car je n'en sais absolument rien.
Par contre sur le contenu de ces publicités, CPC n'y est pour rien (et encore moins la rédac'). La régie pub est bien séparée de la rédaction afin d'éviter tout souci. Ils n'ont donc aucun droit de regard dessus.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a pas "plus de pub" mais c'est qu'il y'a plus d'annonceur qui payent les jours de Noel donc leur cota pub est à 100% à ce moment là.

----------


## azruqh

> C'est moi qui déconne plein pot où il y a de plus en plus de publicité dans les pages de CPC?  En plus des pubs sur des alimentations qui oscillent entre 850 et 1200 watt ( CPC 309 page 89) alors que la moyenne des PC actuels se situe bien en dessous, je trouve ça étrange, mais je peux me tromper... (oui je sais, mais les fêtes de fin d'années, ça me gonfle alors je ronchonne )


C'est pour financer le budget charcuterie du pot de départ de Boulon.

----------


## alx

La fameuse parachoucroute dorée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La fameuse parachoucroute dorée.


 ::lol::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> La fameuse parachoucroute dorée.


Monsieur.

----------


## Yuccaman

> La fameuse parachoucroute dorée.


 ::XD::

----------


## keulz

Bonne année à toute la rédac'.
 :Emo:

----------


## djraph

Bonjour a tous, et bonne année, 

Je voulais poser une question, mais a telle ça place dans ce topic.  Quand arrivera le nouveau canard pc
Car impatient d'avoir de la lecture

----------


## PrinceGITS

Autour du 15 janvier, comme tous les mois janvier depuis que CPC est bimensuel.

----------


## djraph

> Autour du 15 janvier, comme tous les mois janvier depuis que CPC est bimensuel.


merci pour la réponse.

----------


## azruqh

> merci pour la réponse.


À noter que la date du numéro _n+1_ figure systématiquement sur l'antépénultième page du numéro _n_.

----------


## djraph

> À noter que la date du numéro _n+1_ figure systématiquement sur l'antépénultième page du numéro _n_.


merci beaucoup je n'avais pas fais attention

----------


## Zaltman

C'est vrai que vous allez faire une galette des rois pour désigner le nouveau rédac-chef?

----------


## alex3137

A quand un prochain "on y joue encore ?"

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Il y en a un dans le nouveau numéro sur XRebirth.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est vrai que vous allez faire une galette des rois pour désigner le nouveau rédac-chef?


Perdu, ils ont utilisés une méthode scientifiquement plus acceptable.

----------


## Zaltman

> Perdu, ils ont utilisés une méthode scientifiquement plus acceptable.


La méthode est effectivement pertinante au sens où redac-chef est un véritable boulot de procuste.
Par contre avec un dossier sur la triche dans le même numéro, j'espère juste qu'Ivan a eu le bon sens de vérifier l'éventuelle présence de talonnettes.  ::ninja:: 
#talonetteGate

----------


## Azerty

Bonjour,

Grey Goo sera-t-il testé dans le numéro 311 ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Oui.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le rédacteur a t'il résisté à la tentation de faire un jeu de mots avec  Fifty Shades of Gray ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Spoiler Alert! 


Oui.

----------


## ducon

Bite triste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Azerty

> Oui.


Ok, merci bien.

----------


## Wingi

spoiler !

----------


## Jaycie

Question communication : C'est voulu que le Figaro annonce avant le site CPC que vous allez avoir une nouvelle formule en Mars ? 

Je me rends bien compte que les articles du Figaro sur leur site a sûrement plus d'impact qu'une annonce sur le site de CPC mais faire ça en news ça aurait pu être bien non ? (pour ceux qui ont pas twitter surtout  ::P: )

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Chloé Woitier est souvent dans les bons coups concernant Presse Non-Stop, à tous les coups il y a coucherie  :tired:  :canardpcgate:

----------


## Haraban

C'est possible qu'on ait pas une couv plus épaisse et que le prix reste le même?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Question communication : C'est voulu que le Figaro annonce avant le site CPC que vous allez avoir une nouvelle formule en Mars ? 
> 
> Je me rends bien compte que les articles du Figaro sur leur site a sûrement plus d'impact qu'une annonce sur le site de CPC mais faire ça en news ça aurait pu être bien non ? (pour ceux qui ont pas twitter surtout )


Tu as le lien ? Je ne trouve pas l'article sur le site du Figaro.

----------


## Yuccaman

http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2015/0...-ses-pages.php

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merci. Bon, il faut que je me réabonne pour 4 ans rapidement pour continuer à payer CPC moins cher.  ::ninja:: 

Et après cette nouvelle couverture, à quand le retour des reliures ?

----------


## Jaycie

> Tu as le lien ? Je ne trouve pas l'article sur le site du Figaro.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/2015/0...-ses-pages.php

Edit : ultra grilled

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Et après cette nouvelle couverture, à quand le retour des reliures ?

----------


## Zaltman

Fouillez la rédac, vous devez avoir chopé un journaliste d'investigation du Figaro déguisé en machine à café ou en plante verte, et ce peut-être depuis des semaines, ça me ferait chier à votre place.

----------


## Koma

Ca valait bien la peine de manger le dernier stagiaire si c'est pour avoir des poucaves dans vos recoins.

Sinon c'est vrai l'histoire de la hausse de prix pour l'epicness de la couv ?

----------


## Yuccaman

Le prix du magazine passe à 29,99€ mais il se voit doté d'une couverture en nubuk.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et l'intégration d'un season passe offrant un CD à télécharger pour chaque numéro.

Et pour 49,99€, on a droit à l'accès anticipé avec les numéros de février.

----------


## Haraban

Moi qui pensait que le départ de Boulon leur ferait économiser des fortunes en bouffe...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faut renflouer après le parachute en platine de Boulon

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais la couv top moumoute. Le truc inutile par excellence. Sont en train de s'embourgeoiser les canards lapins. Ça va finir en Joystick tout ça, dans le meilleur des cas. Dans le pire j'ose pas imaginer tellement il y a eu des précédents horribles dans la presse JV.

Enfin il est loin le temps de cpc qui laisse des traces d'encre sur nos pattes.  :Emo:

----------


## Nazedaq

Moi je trouve ça pas mal une couverture plus épaisse que du papier journal.
Je trimballe mes CPC dans mon sac de taf la plupart du temps, ils ne ressemblent plus à rien au bout d'une journée, la couv se déchire et se froisse dans tous les sens.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Ouais la couv top moumoute. Le truc inutile par excellence. Sont en train de s'embourgeoiser les canards lapins. Ça va finir en Joystick tout ça, dans le meilleur des cas. Dans le pire j'ose pas imaginer tellement il y a eu des précédents horribles dans la presse JV.
> 
> Enfin il est loin le temps de cpc qui laisse des traces d'encre sur nos pattes.


Jolav, tu t'es trompé de compte.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Jolav, tu t'es trompé de compte.


Merde grillé.

----------


## Zebb

Quand est ce que vous embauchez Chocapic ?  ::P:

----------


## madoxav

Le changement de nom de Maria, c'est dû à un pari perdu ou à une mauvaise blague de toto?

----------


## ducon

C’est peut-être suite au 7 janvier.

----------


## Achille

Bonjour

l'édito du dernier CPC est-il basé sur des faits réels ?

----------


## ducon

Oui.
Non.
Ça dépend.
42.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C’est peut-être suite au 7 janvier.


Axelle Raid aussi ??

----------


## Achille

> Le changement de nom de Maria, c'est dû à un pari perdu ou à une mauvaise blague de toto?


j'avais lu (mais ou ?) que le nom deviendrait Maria Paintball  ::huh::

----------


## ducon

Ou Maria Kilâch (Rine).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Question pour Guy Moquette (tuftée ou tissée ?) après avoir lu le test Black Guard 2. En lisant j'ai pensé à la série Icewind Dale, que je ne vois pas comme JDR et qui ne propose pas grand chose d'autre que des combats tactiques.
Toujours est il que j'aime bien, donc est ce que ma comparaison est pertinente ? Comme j'aime ID, est ce que ces BG peuvent me plaire ?
Merci.

*EDIT* : Merci beaucoup, je tenterai quand même la démo à l'occasion.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Tissée, polyamide, anti-acariens, anti-tâches (quoique). 
Ca me pose un vrai problème de conscience rpg-esque de mettre Blackguards 2 et Icewind Dale dans un même post. C'est sans doute un peu trop flatteur pour Daedalic, faudrait pas leur donner de fausses idées.
BG2 est certes axé combats, mais ils ne sont pas très profonds, il y a un gros problème de rythme et après avoir passé des heures sur des jeux du même type (rien que le dernier XCom...), tu finis rapidement par surtout retenir toutes les petites fonctionnalités qui manquent. Donc non, au-delà même du fait que BG2 est 100% tour par tour et ID en temps réel pausable, pas grand chose voir entre les deux.
Si tu veux vraiment te faire une idée, y a la démo du premier BG sur Steam, sinon. Ceux du 2 sont identiques, la progression relou sur mini-map et les feuilles de perso inutilement complexes en moins...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne vois pas Evolve dans les tests du CPC de mi février.
C'est prévu pour celui de début mars ?

----------


## Bah

Combat mission Black Sea est sorti, on peut espérer qu'ackboo va s'y coller ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Je ne vois pas Evolve dans les tests du CPC de mi février.
> C'est prévu pour celui de début mars ?





> Non, parce qu'on est pas du genre à tester des jeux multi sur des serveurs vides.

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est vrai qu'avec le temps d'impression, le bouclage se fait presque 1 semaine avant la sortie. Donc oui, les serveurs devaient être vide.

Merci pour le lien Frypolar.

----------


## Haraban

Un test prévu pour sunless sea?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Oui, prochain numéro.

Edit : Celui du 1 Mars.

----------


## Zoroastre

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...-bout-du-monde




> Oui, bonjour, tout est dans le titre en fait. Est-il possible de s'abonner et de commander des anciens numéros (genre ceux que j'ai ratés depuis mon récent déménagement) en Nouvelle-Calédonie, sans passer par la solution tablette ? Je ne vous fais pas un dessin, il y a des choses qu'on peut faire avec un magazine papier qu'on ne peut pas faire avec un iPad.



Z.

----------


## djraph

Bonsoir, a quand la sortie du numéro 312 sur epress (ce lundi ?)

merci a vous et bonne soirée a et une petite question, peut t'on s'abonner a canardpc depuis la Belgique

----------


## Pifou

Une question peut-être déjà posée : y-a-t-il des plans pour donner accès à une version numérique quand on achète la version papier ?

----------


## Wingi

Bonjour la rédac !

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a eu l'occasion de toucher à Abyss Odyssey et aurait un avis à partager ?

En vous remerciant !

----------


## Jan

Salut la rédac
Vous m'aviez convaincu il y a un an de télécharger et jouer à "Doom & Destiny", un excellent RPG old school 2D vue de dessus (FFantasy-like) sur PC, avec un scénario plein de références et d'humour (la "biforce", les 7 nains, etc.).
En traînant sur l'itunes store j'ai découvert qu'il avait été porté sur Iphone : https://itunes.apple.com/app/id688285246?mt=8
Je pense que ça peut faire une news sympa pour la page "jeux smartphone" du mag. Au milieu des daubes qui se coltinent un 3/10 et qu'on n'achètera jamais  ::): ))
Entre 30h et 40h de jeu, pour 2,99 € c'est donné.
Allez Netsabes !
@+ et bon week-end à tous

----------


## Epikoienkore

Il est également dispo sur Android, d'ailleurs !

----------


## Netsabes

> Je pense que ça peut faire une news sympa pour la page "jeux smartphone" du mag. Au milieu des daubes qui se coltinent un 3/10 et qu'on n'achètera jamais ))
> Entre 30h et 40h de jeu, pour 2,99 € c'est donné.


Déjà fait ! On en parlé dans les pages touch de Canard Jeux Vidéo de novembre 2013 et plus récemment dans le Hors-Série spécial jeux mobiles.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Déjà fait ! On en parlé dans les pages touch de Canard Jeux Vidéo de novembre 2013 et plus récemment dans le Hors-Série spécial jeux mobiles.


Du coup, je rebondis :
La rubrique des jeux mobiles a vocation à prendre un peu d'ampleur dans la nouvelle formule ? La plupart d'entre nous jouons sur mobile ou tablette en appoint et personne (aucun site ni revue à ma connaissance) n'a encore investi ce créneau pour promouvoir le jeu mobile de qualité. Entre les jeux originaux, les portages, les remakes, etc... il y a faire et à écrire.

Bon, sur ce, je vous laisse avant que les ayatollahs du jeu PC me tombent dessus avec une fourche et une corde.  :;): 
P

----------


## Netsabes

Absolument, la rubrique dédiée aux jeux mobiles bénéficiera d'une pagination augmentée de 100% (et on y parlera plus souvent des jeux Android).

----------


## Xchroumfph

Super nouvelle !  ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Bon, sur ce, je vous laisse avant que les ayatollahs du jeu PC me tombent dessus avec une fourche et une corde.







> Absolument, la rubrique dédiée aux jeux mobiles bénéficiera d'une pagination augmentée de 100% (*et on y parlera plus souvent des jeux Android*).


Oh, excellente nouvelle !  ::lol:: 




> Oh, excellente nouvelle !


 ::blink:: 
...
...

----------


## Xchroumfph

On reconnaît bien la master race sur cette photo !  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Et ce sera la dernière couv' console.





> Ca veut dire que l'actu console va être "mélangé" au reste du mag ? ou vous resterez regroupé en fin de mag' mais sans couv' ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

Jusqu'à présent, la visibilité des titres multisupports n'étaient pas très satisfaisante. Le renseignement manquait si le jeu était testé sur PC par exemple. Je ne sais pas si cela a encore du sens de séparer ainsi le magazine.

----------


## Ninuna

> Envoyé par Netsabes
> 
> Et ce sera la dernière couv' console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou ils vont se concentrer sur le pc master race  ::ninja::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Bah on peut être d'accord qu'en cas de jeux multiplateforme pour dire que la PC reste la machine de test de référence (malgré le côté paradoxal à l'époque où les jeux AAA sont développé pour les console) mais qu'un encart rapide renseigne de la qualité du jeu sur les autres machines. Cela avait déjà été évoqué je crois.

----------


## Hellvis

Aura t'on droit à un billet d'Ivan le fou sur l'article du monde : http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...6_4408996.html ?

L'auteur cite des avis de personnes anonymes (Kyle6600ou TheVJ) sur metacritic nous présentant une sorte de tribunal populaire sur des pratiques commerciales un peu douteuses, qui me fait penser à l'article au coin du jeu : la boite à cookies : les pépites en dlc ou un truc du genre.

Bon ça fait un peu épiphénomène, mais la méthodologie journalistique semble avoir un peu changé, pour le meilleur et/ou pour le pire...

----------


## Frypolar

> Aura t'on droit à un billet d'Ivan le fou sur l'article du monde : http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...6_4408996.html ?
> 
> L'auteur cite des avis de personnes anonymes (Kyle6600ou TheVJ) sur metacritic nous présentant une sorte de tribunal populaire sur des pratiques commerciales un peu douteuses, qui me fait penser à l'article au coin du jeu : la boite à cookies : les pépites en dlc ou un truc du genre.
> 
> Bon ça fait un peu épiphénomène, mais la méthodologie journalistique semble avoir un peu changé, pour le meilleur et/ou pour le pire...


L’auteur aurait pu l’effort de résumer les DLC en fonction du type de contenu, là ça veut pas dire grand chose  :tired:

----------


## LtBlight

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/9738...2af4ea1c41.jpg


Mine de rien, le jour improbable où les reliures feront leur retour (sûrement un 29 Février), les commandes vont tellement exploser que vous allez pouvoir vous payer des piscines en or (mais je crois que c'est déjà le cas).

Sinon, je recherche désespérément un hors série de CPC (celui sur Wow Cataclysm). En échange, j'ai quelques numéros en double en bon à très bon état (dont le numéro 200). Si il y'a une âme charitable...

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait plus les couv' Consoles ! Elles étaient magnifiques pour la plupart !

----------


## znokiss

> C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait plus les couv' Consoles ! Elles étaient magnifiques pour la plupart !


Yep, pareil, c'était assez extra.

----------


## Ninuna

> C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait plus les couv' Consoles ! Elles étaient magnifiques pour la plupart !


Netsabes les a partagées sur twitter si tu veut les revoir
https://twitter.com/netsabes/status/570534970340589568

----------


## rduburo

J'ai pas trouvé le topic du N° 312 du coup je poste ici.
Juste pour dire merci à Mle (ou Mme) Kalash : je joue jamais à ces petits jeux CASUAL mais cette fois j'ai essayé le "spoings", il déchire !
D'ailleurs, il y a une version Bêta maintenant qui est pas mal du tout (mais assez différente aussi)

----------


## venger

Canard PC hs 19 n'est pas annoncé ? http://www.journaux.fr/canard-pc-hor...ue_141366.html

----------


## jackft

C'est quoi ce hors-série ? Il reprend des articles déjà sortis dans CPC ?

----------


## Pontifex

C'est un numéro "best of", donc effectivement c'est à 90% du contenu recyclé.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> C'est un numéro "best of", donc effectivement c'est à 90% du contenu recyclé.


Ouais il est beau et bon, prenez en et mangez en tous car ceci est son corps, livré pour vous. Coin.

Et je vais faire mon Jolaventureeeeeeeeeeeee, j'accroche pas du tout à la "beauté" de la nouvelle formule. C'est trop propre, trop pimpant, trop droit (d'ailleurs toutes les images sont alignées, bien droites non ?). Bref j'ai l'impression de m'être trompé de magazine... Je sais qu'il n'y a pas que le contenant qu'il faut juger - et les articles sont toujours bons heureusement - mais ça fait bizarre d'avoir en mains quelque chose d'aussi... lisse.

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est le progrès.  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Vous me faites peur...Je ne pensais pas que la refonte de la maquette était aussi radicale...
Et même si c'est con, l'apparence a aussi son importance pour le plaisir de parcourir un magazine/livre.

:c'étaitmieuxavant:

----------


## Epikoienkore

PresseNonStop aurait également été rachetée par Webedia alors ???  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Crealkiller

Moi c'est le logo, j'y arrive vraiment pas...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ouais il est beau et bon, prenez en et mangez en tous car ceci est son corps, livré pour vous. Coin.
> 
> Et je vais faire mon Jolaventureeeeeeeeeeeee, j'accroche pas du tout à la "beauté" de la nouvelle formule. C'est trop propre, trop pimpant, trop droit (d'ailleurs toutes les images sont alignées, bien droites non ?). Bref j'ai l'impression de m'être trompé de magazine... Je sais qu'il n'y a pas que le contenant qu'il faut juger - et les articles sont toujours bons heureusement - mais ça fait bizarre d'avoir en mains quelque chose d'aussi... lisse.


Je me rappel très bien avoir eu du mal lors du dernier changement de maquette, donc j'ai pas spécialement peur. C'est comme tout, ça évolue.

----------


## Nacodaco

> PresseNonStop aurait également été rachetée par Webedia alors ???


Non par Melty  ::ninja::

----------


## Drumclem

J'ai vu la nouvelle maquette,
J'ai feuilleté les nouvelles rubriques,
Je me suis réabonné.

Et sinon, ma question : pourquoi est-ce que l'auteur d'un A Venir est rarement mentionné ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Et sinon, ma question : pourquoi est-ce que l'auteur d'un A Venir est rarement mentionné ?


Si tu fais référence aux jeux Paradox, regroupés avec ce magnifique médaillon renne / boulettes, c'est ackboo qui signe tout le lot.

----------


## LtBlight

La nouvelle maquette est vraiment bien, ça donne un sacré coup de fouet au magazine ! Pour l'instant la seule chose qui me paraitrait utile de corriger ce sont les bandeaux titres dans les news, ils sont difficilement lisibles, on lit à peine ce qui est marqué surtout en page 6 à cause du fond bleu.

----------


## TiNitro

je plussoie, difficile de lire les bandeaux - titres, j'ai même cru qu'il n'y en avait plus...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Superbe nouvelle maquette. Elle fait plus mature. Et je trouve qu'elle se rapproche de ce que vos avez fait dans Humanoïde.

Quelques petits bémols quand même.
Je trouve aussi les titres peu lisibles. Dans les news, ce n'est pas très clair. Dans les tests et A venir, je trouve que le titre ne détache pas assez (caractères plus grands, plus gras ?). Pour les news hardware, c'est encore plus compliqué vu que Fishbone fait des jeux de mots...
On perd aussi des blagues. Il n'y a plus de pastille, plus de petite phrase sous l'édito et plus de jeu de mots avec CanardPC sur le côté de la couverture.
Enfin, je trouve la nouvelle typo de CanardPC pas top. Il fait années 80. Et vu que cette période est hype chez les jeunes en ce moment, je ne sais pas si c'est voulu pour rajeunir le lectorat ou si c'est un simple trip nostalgique des trentenaires et plus de la rédac.

----------


## Nacodaco

La nouvelle maquette est quand même globalement vachement cool !

Les "moins" pour moi, parce que quand même ho :
* la couverture
* les couleurs de fonds dans certaines rubriques
* j'aurais bien aimé un petit code couleur pour les vignettes de la rubrique "en chantier"  ::ninja::  

Tout le reste m'a convaincu, même sur les points ou j'était dubitatif au départ (la structure des pages news par exemple).

J'aime beaucoup les typos utilisées, la présentation des tests & à venir ou même l'organisation des rubriques (et plein d'autres trucs).

Beau travail.

---------- Post added at 11h57 ---------- Previous post was at 11h56 ----------

edit : et Humanoide 3 est introuvable à Aurillac. Dommage j'avais suivi jusque là  ::'(:

----------


## azruqh

Puisque tout le monde donne son avis, je vous donne le mien : je n'adhère pas du tout à la nouvelle maquette. Moins canard, plus mag. Je trouve le nouveau logo moche et l'ensemble très formaté. Dommage.

En revanche, je n'ai pas encore commencé la lecture et j'ai au cœur l'immense espoir d'une réelle avancée sur l'orthographe, le seul truc qui me chagrinait vraiment avec l'ancienne formule...

----------


## uruvela

> Pour l'instant la seule chose qui me paraitrait utile de corriger ce sont les bandeaux titres dans les news, ils sont difficilement lisibles, on lit à peine ce qui est marqué surtout en page 6 à cause du fond bleu.


Ah ben pareil, je me suis dit que c'était pour faire chier les 40+ dont je fais parti mais on dirait que non  ::):

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'y vais de mon avis :

Nouvelle maquette plutôt agréable je trouve, dans l'ensemble. Bon ça perd un peu le côté artisanal que j'aimais bien dans l'ancienne formule (surtout vu la qualité du papier qui est effectivement bien meilleure ici). Mais bon, on s'y fait bien finalement.
Les tests sont très lisibles je trouve, bien mieux présentés que ceux de l'ancienne formule (qui, pour le coup, faisait assez datée). Pareil pour les "A venir" et tout ce qui concerne les jeux vidéos en fait. J'aime bien donc, c'est bien présenté et agréable.

En revanche j'ai un avis plus mitigé sur 3 points :

1) le titre Canard PC de la couverture me parait moins lisible qu'avant.

2) les fonds bleus sur les articles de fond : euh... J'ai eu l'impression d'ouvrir un site Web des années 80, les bandeaux défilant en moins. Bon, c'est un essai j'imagine.

3) la multitude de polices différentes utilisées. J'ai l'impression (et ça reste peut-être qu'une impression) qu'il y en a plus qu'avant : une police pour le titre, pour le paragraphe d'introduction... Dans les news, je trouve ça trop. Il y a beaucoup d'effets de polices et de "décoration" qui, je trouve, nuisent un peu à la lisibilité de l'ensemble.

Sur le fond en revanche, rien à redire (je n'ai pas encore tout lu cependant).

En tout cas ça change, et c'est tant mieux !

----------


## LeColonel

Faudrait pas faire un topic dédié aux avis (constructifs) par rapport à la nouvelle maquette ?

Je pense qu'il y a pas mal de choses à dire (bien et moins bien).

----------


## Koma

Y'a déjà un topic.

----------


## tompalmer

Question a ACKBOO : 

Je sais que tu est blindé de NDA, mais peut tu faire un signe de tête pour nous dire s'il faut précommander ou pas cities skylines ?

----------


## alx

C'est pourtant simple : il ne faut JAMAIs précommander  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Est-ce que par hasard vous auriez prévu prochainement un dossier pour faire le point sur les évolutions des plate-formes MS/PS4/Steam/PC/etc... ?
Entre Morpheus/hololens/Oculus, le pad Steam/la steambox, le streami, l'unification des produits MS etc etc y'aurait peut être des éclairages à apporter sur les stratégies adoptés par chacun et ce que pourrait nous réserver l'avenir.
Ou pas, évidemment.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Est-ce que par hasard vous auriez prévu prochainement un dossier pour faire le point sur les évolutions des plate-formes MS/PS4/Steam/PC/etc... ?
> Entre Morpheus/hololens/Oculus, le pad Steam/la steambox, le streami, l'unification des produits MS etc etc y'aurait peut être des éclairages à apporter sur les stratégies adoptés par chacun et ce que pourrait nous réserver l'avenir.
> Ou pas, évidemment.


C'est vrai qu'actuellement le marché est un peu plus confus qu'à l'habitude ; du fait un dossier sur tout ce merdier serait effectivement bienvenu, je plussois !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce serait plus du ressort de CPC Hardware, non ?

----------


## Alab

Elle est où la steam machine CPC là ?  ::sad:: 

Du coup on aura vos avis sur les perfs et prix (!!!) de ces engins ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Ce serait plus du ressort de CPC Hardware, non ?


Tout à fait.
Et puis peu importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ai l'ivresse...

----------


## DeadFish

Je suis certain d'avoir vu passer la réponse dans un papier d'Ivan mais je ne m'en rappelle plus, alors je pose à nouveau la question : cette histoire de consoles vendues à perte, ça vaut quoi ?

----------


## tompalmer

rien, on ne peut pas vendre a perte.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Hormis période de soldes ou liquidation.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est la revente à perte qui est interdite, pas la vente à perte.
Je peux te vendre une imprimante à 30 € même si elle m'en a coûté 60 si je suis le fournisseur. Par contre un revendeur ne peut pas.

----------


## Bah

> Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est la revente à perte qui est interdite, pas la vente à perte.
> Je peux te vendre une imprimante à 30 € même si elle m'en a coûté 60 si je suis le fournisseur. Par contre un revendeur ne peut pas.


Et ce serait assez logique, parce qu'autant si fnouc revend la PS 4 100 euros alors qu'ils l'ont achetée 150 le calcul pour savoir si c'est à perte il est pas très dur, autant définir si Sony a atteint le seuil de rentabilité de sa console en définissant son prix c'est un peu plus coton.

----------


## tompalmer

Je me basais là dessus




Après c'est p'tet des conneries, puis c'est posté le 1er avril  ::P:

----------


## kephri

En tout cas, j'ai adoré votre CPC hardware n°1, parfait pour les gens de classe (il est encore sous mon oreiller en plume de canard). Sérieusement, très bien fait bien, même si il manque une explication sur la fabrication de l'encre de CPC - par foie de canard écologique. Un Hs Harware serait bienvenu avec les différents tests entre AMD et Nvidia serait sympa. Aussi, j'aimerais savoir si un DD hybride SHD vaut le coup d'après vos labs ? (DD mix entre SSD et classique SATA ?). Aussi j'aimerais savoir si Lord Casque Noir est encore en vie :D

----------


## Epikoienkore



----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> j'aimerais savoir si Lord Casque Noir est encore en vie :D


Il doit se retourner dans sa tombe.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si le 19,5 ne gène pas...

----------


## Haraban

Salut, y a-t-il un test de prévu pour *Tormentum - Dark Sorrow*?

----------


## chtiungdor

Question à la rédaction, particulièrement aux anciens : vous imagineriez votre futur sans CPC ou cela est inconcevable après tant d'efforts et d'évolutions ???

----------


## Nirm

> En tout cas, j'ai adoré votre *CPC hardware n°1*, parfait pour les gens de classe (il est encore sous mon oreiller en plume de canard).


 Et tu as attendu 6 ans pour venir leur dire?  ::O:

----------


## Wobak

Peut être le hors série de cpc hw ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ce n'est pas le premier non plus.

----------


## Nirm

> Peut être le hors série de cpc hw ?


 Et il aurait attendu plus de 2ans pour le leur dire?  ::O:

----------


## Frypolar

> Et il aurait attendu plus de 2ans pour le leur dire?


Il voulait être sûr, il a pris le temps de bien étudier la chose.

----------


## johnclaude

Est-il possible d'avoir la publicité pour la Balézie en format numérique de bonne qualité? (parue dans le numéro 310), et de manière générale d'autres publicités de ce genre (William Surin par exemple)?

----------


## Zlika

Est-ce que Couly pourrait faire un smyley canard "bolchevique" avec le couteau entre les dents ? Ou Che Guevara. Je sais qu'il existe un smyley canard "exorciste" non-officiel mais je l'ai pas retrouvé.

----------


## Xchroumfph

Non, rien.

----------


## Yuccaman



----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Il voulait être sûr, il a pris le temps de bien étudier la chose.


Il ne vient pas de sortir gratuitement sur l'appli ? Je cherche je cherche.

----------


## Nirm

> Est-ce que Couly pourrait faire un smyley canard "bolchevique" avec le couteau entre les dents ? Ou Che Guevara. Je sais qu'il existe un smyley canard "exorciste" non-officiel mais je l'ai pas retrouvé.


 Pour compléter Yucca, le thread est là

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans la série des King's Bounty "modernes", je crois me souvenir que Boulon avait adoré tout jusqu'à Crossworlds. Ça tombe bien, moi  aussi.

Je vois que depuis, trois nouveaux titres sont sortis (http://www.giantbomb.com/kings-bounty/3025-1282/). Avez-vous testé ?

----------


## Cheshire

> Dans la série des King's Bounty "modernes", je crois me souvenir que Boulon avait adoré tout jusqu'à Crossworlds. Ça tombe bien, moi  aussi.
> 
> Je vois que depuis, trois nouveaux titres sont sortis (http://www.giantbomb.com/kings-bounty/3025-1282/). Avez-vous testé ?


Warriors of the North a été testé par O. Boulon qui disait, en gros, que c'était correct mais un peu toujours la même chose que les épisodes précédents (n°265 si je ne m'abuse).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca me va du coup pour WotN. Et d'après ce que j'ai vu Legions était un free-to-play-pay-to-win tout à fait dispensable.

L'inconnue concerne Dark Side.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

WoTN est sympa mais clairement c'est une redite des précédents (en moins accrocheur je trouve).
AP reste le must du summum des nouveaux KB  ::love::

----------


## Shepalouest

Salut à tous, j'ai lu que des abonnement canard pc tarif réduit (chômeurs, étudiants, ect) devaient être mis en place fin mars, quelqu'un a des news ?

----------


## Ninuna

Les réducs vont arriver avec la nouvelle boutique
Si tu as déjà un abonnement en cours ils vont te rajouter des numéros
cf post de Casque Noir ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/95...=1#post8590537

----------


## Zebb

Un test d'Ori est prévu prochainement ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

Dans le 315 du 1er avril.

----------


## Zebb

Merci Maria !

Et une nouvelle recette ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Maria Kalash

Dans le 316.

----------


## ducon

> Dans le 315 du 1er avril.


Merlan d’avril. :smile:

----------


## Croaker

Est-ce que Bloodborne vaut autant le coup d'acheter une console que Mad World ? (ou plus ? ou moins ?)

----------


## Anonyme871

> Le rythme des présentations ne nous laissait pas vraiment le temps de profiter des différentes commodités de l’établissement, mais certains confrères ne se gênaient pas pour faire l’école buissonnière le temps d’aller piquer une tête. C’est justement l’un de ces adeptes de l’absentéisme qui termina de briser les rêves que je pouvais encore avoir concernant notre job. Le mec se permettait de cracher ouvertement sur le boulot que je faisais au quotidien, de me faire de grandes leçons d’éthique journalistique, alors qu’il était tranquillement là, sous le soleil de Dubaï, un verre de champagne à la main, à afficher tout le mépris que lui inspiraient les jeux mis en avant pendant cet event. J’ai alors compris que le fait d’invoquer la morale pouvait parfois n’être qu’une posture, une forme de pensée un peu populiste qui permet à la fois de se donner bonne conscience et de passer pour un chevalier blanc auprès des crédules. La personne en question continue de dispenser de temps à autre sa bonne parole, elle se pense certainement sincère, moi je ne peux pas m’empêcher d’y voir une forme de calcul permettant de se donner le beau rôle à peu de frais.


https://miniblob.wordpress.com/2015/...en-press-tour/
Bon alors, c'est lequel d'entre-vous ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Est-ce que Bloodborne vaut autant le coup d'acheter une console que Mad World ? (ou plus ? ou moins ?)


Hmmm au doigt mouillé et en extrapolant sur ce qu'on  sait du jeu et des précédents, je te dirais "Non".
Pas que le jeu semble mauvais, au contraire. Mais MadWorld en comparaison est vraiment un titre à part, qui n'a pas d'équivalent ; alors que si t'as joué aux précédents Souls, bah BB c'est un épisode de plus. Sans doute mieux, sans doute différent sur certains points, mais je ne pense pas que l'expérience soit non plus complètement originale.

----------


## Chan

> Est-ce que Bloodborne vaut autant le coup d'acheter une console que Mad World ? (ou plus ? ou moins ?)


Vas y franco.

----------


## Higgins

Oui, Bloodborne vaut tout.

----------


## Molina

> https://miniblob.wordpress.com/2015/...en-press-tour/
> Bon alors, c'est lequel d'entre-vous ?


Ahah, je pensais la même chose à ce paragraphe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ankha

Je suis curieux de savoir si Pillars of Eternity sera testé dans le prochain numéro (vu qu'il ne l'avait pas été dans le dernier puisqu'il n'avait pas été reçu dans les temps)...

----------


## Shepalouest

> Est-ce que Bloodborne vaut autant le coup d'acheter une console que Mad World ? (ou plus ? ou moins ?)


Bloodborne est un chef d'oeuvre . Si tu as aimé ne serait ce qu'un peu les souls tu es sur d'y passer des heures bouches ouvertes

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je suis curieux de savoir si Pillars of Eternity sera testé dans le prochain numéro (vu qu'il ne l'avait pas été dans le dernier puisqu'il n'avait pas été reçu dans les temps)...


Ben oui, il sera testé.  ::blink::

----------


## Zebb

Une petite suggestion pour un futur article "Comment ça marche" : qu'est ce que l'informatique quantique ? On en entend de plus en plus parler mais j'y comprends rien, et j'aime quand Casque vulgarise.

Ou sinon dans un futur Humanoïde si ça prend trop de places, de toute façon j'achète les deux  ::P:

----------


## Bah

Parfois dans les articles vous écrivez des mini guides pour aider les joueurs à comprendre comment gérer un peu le jeu (genre Cities Skyline). Comment vous faites pour déterminer le "niveau" du lecteur type auquel vous vous adressez pour faire la base de ces guides ? A priori pas besoin d'expliquer qu'on utilise une souris et qu'il faut cliquer sur de zones, mais d'un autre côté vous expliquez quand même la notion de demande RCI et le fait qu'il faut y répondre. C'est pas trop casse-tête de savoir à qui on s'adresse, ce qu'il faut expliquer et jusqu'où on peut aller ?

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Avis de recherche, mais je préviens ça va être évasif. 

Y a quelques temps maintenant (on parle de 3 ans strict minimum là) y avait eu un test d'un jeu, mauvais de mémoire, où le testeur était parti complètement en couille sur les sous-titres des captures d'écran. Une d'elles m'a marqué (mais pas assez pour que je me souvienne du jeu), on voyait je crois un gamin en pleine lévitation, la légende faisait allusion à une histoire de destructeur des mondes ou je ne sais quoi.

Alors est-ce qu'avec une description aussi vague, ça évoque quelque chose à quelqu'un et si oui possibilité de me redonner le titre du jeu ? Un scan du test en question, si ça pose pas de problème, serait encore mieux vu que le CPC en question dort en sécurité dans une chambre à 500km de chez moi.

Merci par avance !

----------


## Chan

Lucius ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pas testé et on ne testera pas. Mais en gros : Gardez vos thunes / 10

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Ah bah si d'après la BDD vous l'avez testé Lucius, numéro 265 ! Vu les screens ça pourrait coller mais il me semble que le jeu dont je parle n'avait rien de diabolique dans son ambiance, il était juste fini à la pisse des bois et provoquait des bugs ahurissants. Je me demande même si c'était pas un jeu à l'ambiance carrément innocente genre jeu d'équitation ou un truc du style. Mais je suis pas trop sûr non plus. Ouais je sais je vous aide pas beaucoup avec des descriptions aussi vagues  ::(:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

En effet, en me basant juste sur le message de Chan-MichMuch, je pensais à Lucius II.

----------


## Chan

> Ah bah si d'après la BDD vous l'avez testé Lucius, numéro 265 ! Vu les screens ça pourrait coller mais il me semble que le jeu dont je parle n'avait rien de diabolique dans son ambiance, il était juste fini à la pisse des bois et provoquait des bugs ahurissants. Je me demande même si c'était pas un jeu à l'ambiance carrément innocente genre jeu d'équitation ou un truc du style. Mais je suis pas trop sûr non plus. Ouais je sais je vous aide pas beaucoup avec des descriptions aussi vagues


Bon du coup il va falloir que tu poses ta question ici.

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

Anéfé, j'avais pas vu ce topic qui est plus adapté.

----------


## Phenixy

Comment ça se passe quand vous faites une critique de la violence de _White Night_; vous avez souvent des retours des développeurs (qui sont en plus ici français)?

Le jeu avait pas l'air ouf mais là vous vous êtes lâchés purée...!

----------


## Nacodaco

"Canard PC vous offre un numéro gratuit";

"Cool, un numéro de plus ajouté à mon abo"

 :;):  ::O:  :tired:  ::sad::  ::'(:

----------


## Pandalex

Dites en abonnement on est censé recevoir le mag quand ?

Le dernier je l'ai reçu dans ma boîte le 03 avril.
Il me semblait que c'était plus avant la sortie en kiosque qu'après normalement non ?

Le précédent était arrivée le 18 au lieu du 15.

Ca me rend triste  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme871

Au moins  tu le reçois.  ::happy2::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

PAreil, j'ai retrouvé le décalage dans la boîte aux lettres alors que depuis quelques mois ça marchouillait pas mal.
Mais bon je crois que c'est pas résolvable, autant laisser tomber  :Emo:

----------


## the_protanogist

Salut les canards, je suis à la recherche d'un article qui traitait des liens symboliques sous windows, et je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus, ni même à me rappeler si je l'ai lu dans cpc hw ou cpc tc. Est-ce que ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Canard PC 259 si ce site ne s'abuse : http://www.zhyweb.org/guide-pour-ne-...loud-maitrise/

----------


## the_protanogist

> Canard PC 259 si ce site ne s'abuse : http://www.zhyweb.org/guide-pour-ne-...loud-maitrise/


Alors là je dis merci !

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Alors là je dis de rien  :;):

----------


## Higgins

> Comment ça se passe quand vous faites une critique de la violence de _White Night_; vous avez souvent des retours des développeurs (qui sont en plus ici français)?
> 
> Le jeu avait pas l'air ouf mais là vous vous êtes lâchés purée...!


Je suis d'accord, il est pas si pourri que ça pourtant.
Les devs sont vos ennemis jurés? Ils passent régulièrement devant vous dans la file pour acheter les sandwichs?
Ceci dit, j'ai un game breaking bug, comme ont dit, et il n'y a toujours pas de patch, donc bon...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les amateurs de la franchise XCom du mag ont- ils testé/aimé The Bureau ?

----------


## Phenixy

Vous êtes concernés par cette potentielle hausse des tarifs postaux en vote à l'Assemblée pour la presse qui ne parle pas des hommes politiques?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca passerait sans doute mieux si les magazines considérés comme "honorable" l'étaient vraiment...
Et du coup CPC doit être concerné si ça touche toute la presse "loisir"...N'importe quoi...

----------


## Alab

Dans cpc on a parfois des textes d'un prix Goncourt donc on peut considérer que c'est honorable comme magazine non ?  ::unsure::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Dans cpc on a parfois des textes d'un prix Goncourt donc on peut considérer que c'est honorable comme magazine non ?


C'était dans Humanoïde...

----------


## Teocali

> C'était dans Humanoïde...


Pas que. Il avait fait l'édito de CPC, à une époque.

----------


## alx

> C'était dans Humanoïde...


Y'en avait eu également dans CPC par le passé il me semble.

---------- Post added at 19h41 ---------- Previous post was at 19h40 ----------

Grillé par Teocali.


alx

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans le canard ou chaque article comprenait une référence au Soleil des Scorta.

----------


## alex3137

Vous aurez le temps de tester et parler de l'early access de Trine 3 pour le prochain CPC ?

----------


## znokiss

Yop, depuis que j'ai déménagé, je trouve du CPC en Suisse. C'était pas le cas en Suisse "du centre" (DE SOUCHE dirait dorak) mais là, dans le Jura bosselé, on en trouve ici et là (gare, Migros, etc...). 
C'est nouveau ou ça date ? 
Et ça marche bien au niveau des ventes ? (J'imagine que vous n'allez pas balancer les chiffres mais bon, c'est pour avoir une idée..)

----------


## olih

> Yop, depuis que j'ai déménagé, je trouve du CPC en Suisse. C'était pas le cas en Suisse "du centre" (DE SOUCHE dirait dorak) mais là, dans le Jura bosselé, on en trouve ici et là (gare, Migros, etc...). 
> C'est nouveau ou ça date ? 
> Et ça marche bien au niveau des ventes ? (J'imagine que vous n'allez pas balancer les chiffres mais bon, c'est pour avoir une idée..)


Du coup ce n'est pas un poisson d'avril  ::ninja:: 
https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/583581351699472384



> Ivan Gaudé
> ‏@IvanLeFou
> 
> Au fait, après 11 ans de refus, la Suisse a accepté de diffuser Canard PC: 7.80CHF (correction)

----------


## Maria Kalash

Nan, ce sera dans le 318.

Edit : Je parle évidemment de Trine 3, dont il était question sur la page d'avant, ça m'apprendra à répondre sans citation enfin bon tout fout le camp ma bonne dame.

----------


## eKaps

> Du coup ce n'est pas un poisson d'avril 
> https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/583581351699472384


Encore une bonne affaire, probablement à cause du franc faible.

----------


## Bah

Holy fuck ! C'est quasi le double du prix par abo pour la Suisse. Et en plus tu dois te déplacer pour aller le chercher dans un endroit qui n'en aura peut-être plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un petit article sur Steam qui autorise la vente de mods sur le Workshop ? Une petite analyse d'Ivan dans le prochain numéro ? 
:popcorn:

----------


## dutilleul

J'espère qu'il dira dans son article que c'est la fin des mecs qui profitent du travail des autres sans jamais rien payer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Laissez moi juste le temps de remettre de l'essence dans ma tronçonneuse.

----------


## Haraban

La tronçonneuse ici, les rotules là bas, la gueule à coté...
T'es devenus super violent depuis la nouvelle formule.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> La tronçonneuse ici, les rotules là bas, la gueule à coté...
> T'es devenus super violent depuis la nouvelle formule.


C'est surtout qu'il est le 2ème plus costaud après Boulon.  ::P: 

Ca m'intéresse aussi la question plus haut sur les frais postaux pour certains mag.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> C'est surtout qu'il est le 2ème plus costaud après Boulon.

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Jeckhyl

Non mais il faut avouer que le blouson de moto ça fait des épaules super carrées.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est plus pratique pour poser les binouzes.

----------


## Flad

Pourquoi Cacao n'est il toujours pas ban pour au moins 48h en jours ouvré ?

Sinon question un peu plus "sérieuse" :Pipo ou Nets' ont-il déjà pu  poser leur paluches sur Yoshi's wooly world ?

----------


## Alab

> Non mais il faut avouer que le blouson de moto ça fait des épaules super carrées.


Et puis faut être costaud pour remettra la moto debout quand tu tombes aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Koma

Valve et Beth renoncent (pour le moment) aux mods payants. Lâchez pas ce sujet, on veut des super papiers d'analyse de votre expertice goleriesque ! Et un dessin de Couly  ::ninja::  !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous restester ou mettre quelques lignes sur la nouvelle version de State of Decay ?

----------


## natijah

Je plussoie, j'aimerai bien savoir si ça vaut le coup d'acheter. Sur les vidéos ça ne me semble pas fou.

----------


## Netsabes

> Pipo ou Nets' ont-il déjà pu  poser leur paluches sur Yoshi's wooly world ?


 Pas encore (il y a Kirby pâte à modeler dans le prochain numéro).

----------


## Flad

> Pas encore (il y a Kirby pâte à modeler dans le prochain numéro).


Vivement le mario coloriage  :Bave: 

Merci ;-)

----------


## Croaker

Vous aviez plutôt dit du bien de Chroma Squad il me semble, et voilà qu'il sort enfin (avec un sous titre approprié à ses démêles juridiques).
Vous allez le tester ? (Je ne sais plus si vous aviez testé Knights of PnP, de la même équipe).

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Vous aviez plutôt dit du bien de Chroma Squad il me semble, et voilà qu'il sort enfin (avec un sous titre approprié à ses démêles juridiques).
> Vous allez le tester ? (Je ne sais plus si vous aviez testé Knights of PnP, de la même équipe).


Reçu trop tard pour en parler dans le numéro du 1er mai, mais il sera bien dans celui du 15. Kalash a même enfilé une tenue moulante et piqué le casque de Kahn pour se mettre en condition.

----------


## Koma

Vous faites quoi pour GTA 5 PC ? Un recap technique, un 2e test, un hors-série entier, un guide pour "savoir bien bugger son jeu" si on est dans les 1% où tout fonctionne, une news, rien ?

Envisagez-vous de compléter BienDebuter.net avec des guides modding (Arma, Cities Skyline, les TES, etc) ?

----------


## Croaker

> Reçu trop tard pour en parler dans le numéro du 1er mai, mais il sera bien dans celui du 15. Kalash a même enfilé une tenue moulante et piqué le casque de Kahn pour se mettre en condition.


 Cool de donner le test à une spécialiste  :;):

----------


## Izual

> Envisagez-vous de compléter BienDebuter.net avec des guides modding (Arma, Cities Skyline, les TES, etc) ?


C'est noté dans mon petit carnet oui (le guide du modding de M&B Warband est déjà en ligne), mais ce sera plutôt sur le long terme. Je préfère écrire une synthèse quand la gamme des mods s'est à peu près figée, donc il n'y en aura pas de sitôt pour Skylines ou ArmA dont le paysage modesque est encore trop mouvant.

----------


## Septa

Question pour les rédacteur d'Humanoide.
Il y en a parmi vu qui on lu _Private Eye_ la dernière bd de Brian K Vaughan ? Non parce que la chronique d'Ackboo dans le dernier numéro me fait dire que le contexte pourrait vous intéresser. En gros un monde futuriste pas si lointain ( nos hipster sont devenus des papis ), mais profondément bouleversé suite à un hack massif ayant rendu les données persos des gens disponibles un peu partout. On a une remise en avant de la vie privée, une utilisation des pseudonymes et mêmes des avatars dans la vie "réel" etc... Bon au final c'est qu'un bon thriller de plus, mais le contexte et certaines idées sont vraiment intéressantes.

En plus c'est diffusé uniquement en ligne en "pay what you want" et les auteurs ont trouvés ça suffisamment rentable pour faire une deuxième série utilisant le même modèle éco.

----------


## atrepaul

Je viens de recevoir un email de pub, dont le titre est "Canard PC n°317 et Humanoïde n°4 sont en kiosque".
En bas de page, il est ecrit ceci :



> Vous vous êtes désinscrit et pourtant vous recevez cette newsletter quand même? Désolé, c'est notre faute, nous avons eu un souci de base de données.


Je ne me suis jamais inscrit, ni désinscrit, car je n'avais jamais reçu de mail de pub venant de CPC.

Il est bien sur hors de question que je click sur le lien "Désinscription", c'est la regle numéro 1 de survie sur Internet, ne jamais confirmer qu'on existe en réponse a un mail non désiré.

Donc je cherche dans mon compte du forum un moyen de stopper l'envoi de mail, mais je ne trouve que ceci :



> Accepter les emails envoyés par les administrateurs


Or je prefere garder cette option active, au cas ou on voudrait m'avertir d'un probleme.
Je ne veux couper que la pub.

Vous savez comment faire ?
Merci.

----------


## tompalmer

> Il est bien sur hors de question que je click sur le lien "Désinscription", c'est la regle numéro 1 de survie sur Internet, ne jamais confirmer qu'on existe en réponse a un mail non désiré.


J'ai créé un sujet là dessus sur Cpc, figure toi que ça fonctionne.

----------


## atrepaul

> J'ai créé un sujet là dessus sur Cpc, figure toi que ça fonctionne.


Ton sujet est ici :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/88...PAM?highlight=

Et bien tu as eu de la chance  ::P: 
Cliquer sur "Se désinscrire", c'est envoyer un message clair : cet email est valide !
Pour avoir fait le test avec des adresses mails "poubelle", j'ai constaté une explosion du spam quelques jours apres avoir cliqué sur ce type de lien, même venant d'enseignes connues.
Le probleme est que c'est parfois sous-traité, et que les sous-traitants sont souvent moins intègres que les donneurs d'ordre.

----------


## tompalmer

En tout cas canard PC y'a pas de risques  :;):

----------


## atrepaul

Par exemple le lien "Désinscription" du mail que j'ai reçu de CPC, commence par ceci :

http://canardpc.us10.list-manage.com

En l'entrant dans un browser, ceci s'affiche :




> You probably found this page because one of our subscribers used MailChimp to send you an email campaign, and you traced a link in the email back here to investigate. MailChimp is an *email-marketing service that serves more than 8 million companies* of all shapes and sizes, from all over the world. *We send more than 600 million emails every day*


Comme il fallait s'y attendre, c'est un sous-traitant...
Donc se dire "ils sont intègres chez CPC" ca ne marche pas, car leur sous-traitant n'est pas forcément aussi integre qu'eux, en tout cas rien ne le prouve.

----------


## Koma

> C'est noté dans mon petit carnet oui (le guide du modding de M&B Warband est déjà en ligne), mais ce sera plutôt sur le long terme. Je préfère écrire une synthèse quand la gamme des mods s'est à peu près figée, donc il n'y en aura pas de sitôt pour Skylines ou ArmA dont le paysage modesque est encore trop mouvant.


J'imagine bien ouais ! Et ne parlons pas des 25 mods journaliers pour Skyrim et de la situation qui évolue.

Bonne idée en tout cas et courage pour le boulot Izual, je suis de toute coeur avec toi  :;):

----------


## ducon

À propos d’humanoïde : un algorithme génétique n’est pas réservé à l’IA. C’est une technique de programmation qui donne de bons résultats mais rarement le meilleur.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites, en lien avec les messages précédents parlant de mails reçus de la part de cpc et de désinscription. Je deviens parano ou alors est-il possible que les partenaires (particuliers?) de cpc utilisent nos mails pour de la pub.
J'ai reçu un mail de la part de Perfect World France (noreply@pw-france.com) aujourd'hui et je vois pas d'où ça pourrait venir (et surtout ça n'a pas été classé comme spam d'entrée de jeu).

----------


## Anonyme32145

J'ai aussi recu un mail de Perfect World France, alors que j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Moi j'ai rien reçu, même dans mon dossier spam.

----------


## tompalmer

Moi pas, A voir si vous fréquentez les mêmes sites  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai aussi recu un mail de Perfect World France, alors que j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est.


J'en avais reçu aussi spontanément, mais bien avant de recevoir des mails de CPC. À mon avis, ça doit être lié à un des site de vente de jeux.

----------


## Zebb

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre en compte que cela fait très longtemps que je n'avais entendu/lu le terme "Nétiquette", a peu près aussi longtemps (voir plus) que la Tecktonik. Y voyez vous un lien ?

D'avance merci pour votre expertise.

----------


## ackboo

> Il est bien sur hors de question que je click sur le lien "Désinscription", c'est la regle numéro 1 de survie sur Internet, ne jamais confirmer qu'on existe en réponse a un mail non désiré.
> 
> Donc je cherche dans mon compte du forum un moyen de stopper l'envoi de mail,


Tu peux cliquer sur désinscription sans problème. C'est moi qui gère la liste d'envoi et nous n'utilisons pas ce genre de technique de voyous pour valider des adresses email en douce et ensuite pourrir l'utilisateur. Parole d'honneur, juré sur la tête de ma reum.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Parole d'honneur, juré sur la tête de ma reum.


Heureusement que c'est sur ta mère. Si c'était sur celle de Pipo, on aurait eu des doutes...

Sinon, comment se fait-il que nos adresses aient finies dans mailing liste ?
C'est suite au dernier sondage ? Car il me semble que ça date de la même époque pour moi.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

A mon avis ça a pris la BDD du forum : je n'ai pas participé au sondage, et j'ai reçu ces mails.

----------


## Bah

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me rendre en compte que cela fait très longtemps que je n'avais entendu/lu le terme "Nétiquette", a peu près aussi longtemps (voir plus) que la Tecktonik. Y voyez vous un lien ?
> 
> D'avance merci pour votre expertise.


Ce que je sais c'est que la netiquette on se la taille en pointe.

----------


## Koma

Je viens de faire un bond de 3 mètres en voyant un couleuvre onduler chez moi (fin mais pas petit, environ 1,50 m, toute verte, c'est bien ça ?)

J'ai fini par la faire sortir de ma grolle où elle est allée se terrer, en tapant avec un bokken par terre comme j'ai appris, mais j'ai pas réussi à la tuer avant qu'elle fuit dehors, et elle se planque chais pas où dans des herbes folles dans les parties communes du lotissement...

Un moyen de la faire sortir ou fuir pour de bon ? J'ai un peu la flippe car mon toit est en tole et chauffe l'été, donc j'ai l'impression que je vais en voir venir d'autres cet été... (et j'ai peur de les voir tomber de mes vélux  ::ninja:: )

Vous savez si c'est dangereux pour les chats ?

Et des répulsifs à serpent, ça existe ?

----------


## Yuccaman

http://adopteunemangouste.com

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Flad

> Je viens de faire un bond de 3 mètres en voyant un couleuvre onduler chez moi (fin mais pas petit, environ 1,50 m, toute verte, c'est bien ça ?)
> 
> J'ai fini par la faire sortir de ma grolle où elle est allée se terrer, en tapant avec un bokken par terre comme j'ai appris, mais j'ai pas réussi à la tuer avant qu'elle fuit dehors, et elle se planque chais pas où dans des herbes folles dans les parties communes du lotissement...
> 
> Un moyen de la faire sortir ou fuir pour de bon ? J'ai un peu la flippe car mon toit est en tole et chauffe l'été, donc j'ai l'impression que je vais en voir venir d'autres cet été... (et j'ai peur de les voir tomber de mes vélux )
> 
> Vous savez si c'est dangereux pour les chats ?
> 
> Et des répulsifs à serpent, ça existe ?


Les reptiliens mec.
T'es foutu.

----------


## Yuccaman

> mais j'ai pas réussi à la tuer avant qu'elle fuit dehors


Au passage, c'est interdit.

----------


## Koma

Ah putain désolé Kahn, je me suis planté de thread.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Beh nan.
C'est le topic des questions auxquelles ils répondent s'ils veulent (donc presque jamais), ça passe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ah putain désolé Kahn, je me suis planté de thread.


Tu sais, si tu as des problèmes de boisson, on peut en parler.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu sais, si tu as des problèmes de boisson, on peut en parler.


Tu vas lui faire avaler cette couleuvre ?

----------


## Bah

> Au passage, c'est interdit.


Légitime défense !

----------


## Koma

En plus c'était même pas des munitions incendiaires, ça va.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tu vas lui faire avaler cette couleuvre ?


 ::wub::

----------


## Nacodaco

> J'ai aussi recu un mail de Perfect World France, alors que j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est.


Un réflexe intéressant est d'utiliser les alias au maximum lorsque vous vous inscrivez sur des sites.

Exemple pour cpc : monadresse+canardpc@gmail.com

Il est finalement assez rare que ces adresses soit "nettoyées" (c'est fait parfois :/) et c'est assez intéressant de pister les "traîtres"  ::P:

----------


## Teocali

Sinon, y'a spamgourmet...

----------


## cailloux

Une question qui a déjà été posé (sans doute) La rédaction (et particulièrement le maquettiste) pourrait-elle imposer une charte graphique pour les annonceurs voulant acheter une page de pub dans le magazine ?

----------


## ducon

Pourquoi, tu veux des mecs à poil ?

----------


## cailloux

> Pourquoi, tu veux des mecs à poil ?


Non Non, je me demandais si, par hasard un journal pouvait demander (et avait des moyens de pressions) à un annonceur d'enlever les mecs à poils, par exemple, ou d'en rajouter... Dans le contexte de canard PC avoir une pub qui ressemble aux autres pages du magazines, ou de faire bosser couly (même si je pense que ce n'est pas souhaitable) bref, je suis juste curieux quoi, bon tu me lâche maintenant, allez mais arrête, arrête enfoiré ou je vais manger tes morts. :crosstopicdesnewsdemerde:

----------


## alx

Ça se fait parfois mais ça se paye et c'est plutôt à la demande du client : le mag maquette la pub, elle s'intègre donc mieux au reste du contenu et a plus de chances d'être "lue".

----------


## Nacodaco

Et les utilisateurs se plaignent car "c'est de la pub déguisée"  ::trollface::

----------


## tompalmer

Je pense que les annonceurs devraient écrire les articles pour plus de cohérence  ::trollface::

----------


## Max_well

Qui il faut féliciter pour le jeu de mot de couv' pour KSP ?
Ca vous prend long de trouver ces trucs ? Vous faites des sessions brainstorming ?

----------


## ducon

Ben non, ils pompent les experts CPC. :smile:
Ça, c’est du journalisme gonzo total.

----------


## Max_well

Est-ce que vous allez tester The Spatials ? http://store.steampowered.com/app/346420/

----------


## MrChris

Rien sur le nouveau Dirt qui envoi du pâté ! Honte sur vous.

Vous avez prévu de vous rattraper quand ?

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Rien sur le nouveau Dirt qui envoi du pâté ! Honte sur vous.
> 
> Vous avez prévu de vous rattraper quand ?


Dans le CPC 319, daté du 1er juin.

----------


## kilfou

Ca vient de Aaarg, chouette revue indépendante.

(oui y a pas de questions mais je voulais que Maria voit l'image)

----------


## DeadFish

Elle a la tronche de Sarkeesian. Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> (oui y a pas de questions mais je voulais que Maria voit l'image)


Han génial, merci.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Elle a la tronche de Sarkeesian. Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas.


Ben elle ressemble surtout à Maria Callas en fait, hein...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Attendez!

Illuminati confirmé.

----------


## Epikoienkore

::o:

----------


## alx

::O:   ::o:   ::O:

----------


## ducon

Sauf que là, c’est pubien.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Sauf que là, c’est pubien.


Mais si c'est bien, ça l'a toujours été.

----------


## ducon

:jelb:

----------


## kikoro

Les tarifs réduit d'abonnement pour les pauvres malheureux étudiant ce sera disponible quand?
Ainsi que les zolies goodies de canard pc?  :Bave:

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Les tarifs réduit d'abonnement pour les pauvres malheureux étudiant ce sera disponible quand?
> Ainsi que les zolies goodies de canard pc?


Faudrait savoir hein, si t'es un pauvre étudiant malheureux tu n'as guère les moyens de t'offrir des goodies et autres conneries ; ou alors si, tu les as, mais auquel cas tu n'as plus besoin du tarif réduit étudiants. CQFD. 
 ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

C'est une vraie question quand même, j'ai moi même dû suspendre mon abo, parce que ça pèse assez sensiblement sur une bourse.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Les formules d'abo pour étudiants et chômeurs vont arriver avec la nouvelle version de la boutique, actuellement en beta-test. Dernières nouvelles du responsable, dont on a kidnappé le lapin nain et menacé de s'en servir comme cible pour les nerf guns : "en juin, s'il-vous-plaît, ne lui faites pas de mal !".

----------


## Nirm

Vous offrez quoi au boss pour son anniversaire?  ::):

----------


## Maria Kalash

Bien des soucis.

----------


## Flad

> Bien des soucis.


Ça c'est un peu toute l'année non ? ^^

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ils doivent plutôt être adeptes des non-anniversaires.

----------


## Haraban

> Bien des soucis.


Un beau bouquet de soucis ! Il doit être heureux.

----------


## Nirm

> Bien des soucis.


 Quel manque d'originalité.  ::sad:: 




 ::P:

----------


## Yuccaman

Et pour le mien?

----------


## Bah

> Et pour le mien?


Chais pas. C'est quand l'anniversaire de ton boss ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Qui part pour L'E3 ?

C'est pour faire des livetweet devant twitch avec ceux qui restent.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Qui part pour L'E3 ?
> 
> C'est pour faire des livetweet devant twitch avec ceux qui restent.


Envoyer les CM à l'E3 serait formidable   :Bave: 

 ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non Diwy.

Déjà je bois, ensuite je crierai dans la foule "bande d'enculés" à chaque dev' qui nous propose une trahison de licence/un gameplay moisi/un jeu demandant un nouveau contrôleur.
Ensuite je continuerai à boire.
Et toi tu filmerai le tout.
Le budget rapatriement fera monter le journal à 12€.
Les gens (surtout en Bretagne) se promèneront avec une pancarte "Je suis Ianou"/"Je suis Diwy" pour nous faire libérer.
Finalement à l’aéroport fraîchement accueilli par le président Hollande pour notre libération, on gerbera sur ces pompes car on aura tout sifflé le bar le temps du trajet.
Et devant la France entière.

Et ça c'est le scénario le moins catastrophique.

Donc non mauvaise idée.

----------


## Yuccaman

> Non Diwy.
> 
> Déjà je bois, ensuite je crierai dans la foule "bande d'enculés" à chaque dev' qui nous propose une trahison de licence/un gameplay moisi/un jeu demandant un nouveau contrôleur.
> Ensuite je continuerai à boire.
> Et toi tu filmerai le tout.
> Le budget rapatriement fera monter le journal à 12€.
> Les gens (surtout en Bretagne) se promèneront avec une pancarte "Je suis Ianou"/"Je suis Diwy" pour nous faire libérer.
> Finalement à l’aéroport fraîchement accueilli par le président Hollande pour notre libération, on gerbera sur ces pompes car on aura tout sifflé le bar le temps du trajet.
> Et devant la France entière.
> ...


Je lance un kickstarter pour payer vos billets. Mais on veut la vidéo.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Finalement à l’aéroport fraîchement accueilli par le président Hollande pour notre libération, on gerbera sur ces pompes car on aura tout sifflé le bar le temps du trajet.


Un Ch't est un Breton qui ne tiendraient pas l'alcool ?  ::o: 

Ah ok, c'est de la s.f., ton post, en fait   ::P:

----------


## Zebb

Pour rebondir sur la couverture de l'E3, vous n'allez pas commenter en live l'événement sur Twitter, comme les autres années ?
Ce serait dommage de ne plus le faire...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Ils ont déjà commencé  :;):

----------


## cooperman

Voilà, je viens de l'acheter, maintenant dilemme, je fais 32 piles de 10 canards ou 10 piles de 32 canards ?

j'hésite...

----------


## Nirm

16 de 20 ou 20 de 16

----------


## cooperman

> 16 de 20 ou 20 de 16


Le mieux pour vite retrouver un numéro: 64 piles de 5, notez le ça peut vous servir.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Non non non, 8 de 40 !

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Tout dépend de la capacité des reliures CPC qu'on aimerait avoir.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooperman

> Non non non, 8 de 40 !


En fait tout dépend de la piéce, c'est équilibré 8 de 40, sachant que je relis même les premiers trés souvent.

je change de mon 64 X 5.

----------


## Teocali

> Le mieux pour vite retrouver un numéro: 64 piles de 5, notez le ça peut vous servir.


non, non : 320 de 1. Ca prend de la place, mais au moins tu retrouves rapidement

----------


## Jaycie

Vous avez envoyé qui cette année à l'E3 ? Je pensais que c'était LFS mais comme il vient de faire un tweet j'ai l'impression que vous êtes tous restés à Paris  ::P:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

je ne sais pas qui il y a, mais il utilise un peu trop le terme "bullshit"  :tired: 
Pipo peut-être ?

----------


## Zebb

Oui y a Pipo, et il est à fond:
https://twitter.com/pipomantis

Netsabes couvre le truc aussi mais je suis pas sur qu'il soit sur place:
https://twitter.com/netsabes

----------


## PrinceGITS

On ouvre les paris ?

Je dirais Pipo, Maria, Kahn et LFS sur place.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah, j'aurais remplacé Kahn par Moquette moi.

----------


## Haraban

Avez-vous prévu de faire un petit papier sur le jeux de simu *BOMB* dans votre nouvelle section dédiée aux early access?

----------


## Koma

Bomb de la simu ? J'en apprends tous les jours  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Merci de me faire encore passer pour un con, et devant la rédac cette fois. Ma vie est foutue. 
Ceci dit tu as raison c'est de la pure arcade, mais dans ma bibli steam ,tout ce qui se joue avec un avion est classé dans une catégorie "simu"  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Ianou

Du coup l'édito du 320 avec l'E3 pas tip top (ceci est mon avis) pourrait être dans le vrai ?

----------


## Koma

> Merci de me faire encore passer pour un con, et devant la rédac cette fois. Ma vie est foutue.


 Tu sais avec la bande de cassos qu'on est sur ce forum, ils ont l'habitude je pense  ::ninja::

----------


## Jaycie

> On ouvre les paris ?
> 
> Je dirais Pipo, Maria, Kahn et LFS sur place.


Maria tweete des "#Entendualaredac" donc non pour elle.

La personne qui LT les conférences est avec au moins Khan et peut-être Moquette.

----------


## cooperman

IL y a un prochain HS prévu bientôt ou pas ?
Merci.

----------


## Cheshire

> Le studio InXile a vu son nouveau projet Kickstarter pour Bard's Tale IV financé en moins de 48h. Comme Wasteland 2 avant lui, quoi.


Bon, OK, il a fini par être financé, mais plutôt après une bonne dizaine de jours...

----------


## Zebb

Après le frangin d'Ivan, quand est ce que des extraits de Canard PC seront étudiés au Bac ?

J'ai le souvenir ému de proses de grande qualité pour des jeux l'étant moins. Voir une épreuve de philosophe sur le désormais fameux "Chaussette/10", il y a matière à faire...

----------


## cooperman

ha oui,l' histoire du tigre bleu, tiré du livre de L. Gaudé.

Un jour pour les futurs bacheliers , l'académie leurs fournira les questions et Réponses.
Quand même, le cerveau des jeunes doit rester un peu dans leurs smartphones maintenant ::O:

----------


## Azerty

> *Quand même, le cerveau des jeunes doit rester un peu dans leurs smartphones maintenant*


Cooperman. 2015.

----------


## LaVaBo

Vous avez quoi comme système à la rédac, pour jouer à Towerfall et autres jeux-PC-en-multi-local-avec-un-pad ? 4 pad Xbox et un hub USB ?

Je suis en train d'étudier le meilleur moyen de pouvoir y jouer à 4, sans avoir de manette usb, et les pads Xbox coûtent cher, trop pour en acheter 4 pour une partie de temps en temps.

----------


## Teocali

Tiens, question : y'a un test des Steam Controller/Link/Machine de prévu ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tiens, question : y'a un test des Steam Controller/Link/Machine de prévu ?


Oui.

----------


## Qiou87

> Vous avez quoi comme système à la rédac, pour jouer à Towerfall et autres jeux-PC-en-multi-local-avec-un-pad ? 4 pad Xbox et un hub USB ?
> 
> Je suis en train d'étudier le meilleur moyen de pouvoir y jouer à 4, sans avoir de manette usb, et les pads Xbox coûtent cher, trop pour en acheter 4 pour une partie de temps en temps.


Une Wii U.  ::ninja:: 

T'as pas forcément besoin d'un hub, plein de PCs ont 6 ports USB (4 derrière, 2 façade) et t'en a souvent 4 de libre si t'as juste un clavier/souris. Et jouer à Towerfall avec des pads différents les uns des autres c'est offrir au perdant une excuse pour sa faiblesse.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Une Wii U. 
> 
> T'as pas forcément besoin d'un hub, plein de PCs ont 6 ports USB (4 derrière, 2 façade) et t'en a souvent 4 de libre si t'as juste un clavier/souris. Et jouer à Towerfall avec des pads différents les uns des autres c'est offrir au perdant une excuse pour sa faiblesse.


Là, ça serait plutôt sur un laptop.
Des pads différents, pourquoi pas, mais il existe quoi en pas cher, facile à transporter, plug n play et avec 2 sticks ? Sur internet, ils essaient tous de refourguer des pads xbox one à 1.5 bras, mais l'offre est rare, ou peu visible, pour des petits pads USB, sans vibreur, sans wireless, sans boutons analogiques, sans 35 boutons programmables, etc.

----------


## Teocali

> Oui.


Merci. Va falloir que je stalke les numéros maintenant... ou que je m'abonne  ::ninja::

----------


## L0ur5

> Là, ça serait plutôt sur un laptop.
> Des pads différents, pourquoi pas, mais il existe quoi en pas cher, facile à transporter, plug n play et avec 2 sticks ? Sur internet, ils essaient tous de refourguer des pads xbox one à 1.5 bras, mais l'offre est rare, ou peu visible, pour des petits pads USB, sans vibreur, sans wireless, sans boutons analogiques, sans 35 boutons programmables, etc.


Des pads 360 wireless d'occase sur LBC. Ça se choppe autour de 15€.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et il me semble qu'il ne faut qu'un récepteur sans fil pour 4 pads XBox.

----------


## cooperman

Vous pensez que la NSA est en train de lire et d'espionner CPC ?
Peut être que le forum est surveillé pour avoir les tests de jeux a l'avance; surtout US, et préparer un mauvais coup.

Imaginez demain la NSA qui débarque a la rédaction...

----------


## znokiss

Tu penses à quel genre de mauvais coup, par exemple ?

----------


## cooperman

> Tu penses à quel genre de mauvais coup, par exemple ?


vu le style de a nsa, kidnapper le redac chef, ou faire un acte genre "opération condor"
Enfin du  méchant quoi !!

----------


## znokiss

Lequel, de rédac-chef ? Y'en a 2.

----------


## cooperman

> Lequel, de rédac-chef ? Y'en a 2.


euhhhhhhhhhh, le plus gros !

----------


## ducon

Celui auquel tu penses n’est plus là.

----------


## jeanviens

Un test de *Guns, gore & cannoli* est-il prévu ?

----------


## Thalack

> Celui auquel tu penses n’est plus là.


C'est pour ça qu'ils sont deux pour occuper le siège  ::trollface::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et il me semble qu'il ne faut qu'un récepteur sans fil pour 4 pads XBox.


Ah, ça c'est de la bonne nouvelle. Merci.

----------


## Dandu

> Vous avez quoi comme système à la rédac, pour jouer à Towerfall et autres jeux-PC-en-multi-local-avec-un-pad ? 4 pad Xbox et un hub USB ?
> 
> Je suis en train d'étudier le meilleur moyen de pouvoir y jouer à 4, sans avoir de manette usb, et les pads Xbox coûtent cher, trop pour en acheter 4 pour une partie de temps en temps.





> Et il me semble qu'il ne faut qu'un récepteur sans fil pour 4 pads XBox.


Une CPC Box avec un récepteur Xbox 360 sans fil pour PC et 4 manettes.

Sinon, la manette de Xbox, ça se trouve régulièrement en promo/en occasion pas (trop) cher

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Une CPC Box


On attend tous la commercialisation !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Elle est dispo dans le dernier CPC Hardware sous le petit nom de Mini Max I (Quoi ? Mais si c'est vrai).

----------


## cooperman

CPC pourrait faire une chaine youtube ou autre plateforme, avec un sujet spécial sur un jeux précis ou un évenement dans un style humoristique qui rappelle celui du "joueur du grenier".

Un canard vidéo tout les 3 mois par exemple.
En plus, on verrait votre "bec" en vrai.

----------


## Yuccaman

On sait tous ce que ça a donné la dernière fois

----------


## cooperman

Donnons leurs une deuxième chance !

----------


## Kahn Lusth



----------


## Mr Ianou

Du coup votre test sur Batman AK sera sur console ?

Ou

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Du coup votre test sur Batman AK sera sur console ?


A priori on va tester la version console ET la version PC. Puis conclure avec sévérité.

----------


## Akodo



----------


## Jul Marston

Le HS d'été a-t-il déjà été évoqué en ces lieux ?
J'avoue qu'un nouveau "L'année 20XX" serait le bienvenu

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je rattrape mon retard sur ce topic, et j'assiste à la naissance de coopermaneo  :^_^:

----------


## cooperman

La rédac CPC, pendant ses vacances, elle reste quand même au bureau ou elle part en vacances ?

Il reste quand même quelqu'un pour surveiller le matos et les magazines cochons ? Je dis ça pour éviter un espionnage industrielle !

J'ai connu ça ya longtemps chez lotus (PQ).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Les bureaux de CPC sont-ils climatisés?

----------


## Ninuna

> Les bureaux de CPC sont-ils climatisés?





> C'est aujourd'hui que l'on voit la véritable hiérarchie chez Presse Non Stop. Ceux qui ont un ventilateur, et les autres.


https://twitter.com/kamacess/status/616215813750714368

----------


## cooperman

Ya des toilettes dans votre batiment ? 

ya un grand miroir aussi ?

Ya un poster de F. HOLLANDE au mur ?

ya un poster de femme ou homme nu au mur ?

ya une cafetiere a la georges clooney ?

ya un frigo qui marche ?

ya une arme caché au cas ou... ?
a+
c'est important de savoir !

----------


## znokiss

> c'est important de savoir !


Et toi, qu'est-ce que tu sniffe ? C'est aussi important de savoir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca se passe comment la cohabitation des deux rédacs chef ?
Ils se partagent raisonnablement, le taffe, un le matin (vers 12h évidemment), l'autre l'après-midi/soir ?
Ils viennent en même temps, l'un s'assoyant sur les genoux de l'autre, et ils tapent à 4 mains au clavier (plus vraisemblablement 3, la  la dernière étant probablement sollicitée pour lancer des objets identifiés sur un pigiste )?
Ou alors ils   passent un coup de fil de temps en temps pour savoir si la rédac' tient debout, avant de retourner siroter une piña colada au bord d'une piscine de billets, entourés de mannequins sublimes leur susurrant des bruits de Porsche à l'oreille ?

----------


## Frypolar

> ya une arme caché au cas ou... ?


Ils ont une Kalash. 

:zno:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ya des toilettes dans votre batiment ? 
> 
> ya un grand miroir aussi ?
> 
> Ya un poster de F. HOLLANDE au mur ?
> 
> ya un poster de femme ou homme nu au mur ?
> 
> ya une cafetiere a la georges clooney ?
> ...

----------


## cooperman

Je voudrais AU MOINS, savoir si le ménage est fait par une portuguaise ou l'équipe de rédaction ou pas !!

Des milliers de lecteurs ont le droit de savoir, ce n'est pas qu'un magazine, mais une équipe avec un coeur gros comme un soleil.Et nous nous interessons a tout ces détails.

----------


## Zohan

Non.

----------


## Dandu

> Ya des toilettes dans votre batiment ? 
> 
> ya un grand miroir aussi ?
> 
> Ya un poster de F. HOLLANDE au mur ?
> 
> ya un poster de femme ou homme nu au mur ?
> 
> ya une cafetiere a la georges clooney ?
> ...


aucune idée, non, oui, non, non, oui, oui (j'ai mélangé les réponses, c'est plus amusant)

Mais bon, les gens qui ont accès à la webcam de la rédac' savent déjà tout ça.

----------


## cooperman

il ne peut y avoir un "aucune idée", c'est pas logique ! je capte plus rien !

----------


## Robix66

Le principe de l'arme cachée, c'est qu'elle est cachée, donc il peut y avoir un "aucune idée".

----------


## cooperman

> Le principe de l'arme cachée, c'est qu'elle est cachée, donc il peut y avoir un "aucune idée".


cachée pour les autres, visiteurs, nuisibles.. mais pas pour la redac ! A quoi servirait une arme cachée pour tout le monde.Ya une arme mais personne sait ou elle est.

non non , cooperman marque un point !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Et si, au lieu de marquer des points, tu postais moins et mieux? Ce serait dommage d'être obligé de te couper tout de suite les ailes, en plein vol.

----------


## cooperman

> Et si, au lieu de marquer des points, tu postais moins et mieux? Ce serait dommage d'être obligé de te couper tout de suite les ailes, en plein vol.


Ce monde est VRAIMENT cruel ! ::sad::

----------


## Phenixy

> Mais bon, les gens qui ont accès à la webcam de la rédac' savent déjà tout ça.


D'ailleurs merci de renouveler mon compte prenium, j'aimerai continuer à vous voir faire la sieste.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Y-a-t-il un marchand de glace dans la rue de CPC?

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Y-a-t-il un marchand de glace dans la rue de CPC?


Non.

----------


## Lt Anderson

C'est triste.  ::cry::

----------


## cooperman

Comme c'est le tour de france, possedez vous un vélo d'appart dans une piéce, histoire de dégourdir vos gros mollets ! ?

----------


## znokiss

Comme c'est l'été, postes-tu ici n'importe quelle bétise au pif, histoire de te décharger tes petits neurones ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Je me trompe ou seul le 1er épisode de Life is Strange a été testé ?
Vous comptez faire les suivants ?

----------


## Koma

C'est une question intéressante ça. Idem pour les jeux Telltale : referez-vous un test "à la sortie complète" des jeux épisodiques ?

Pour Broken Age, je sais plus si c'était CPC mais il m'avait semblé que oui.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> C'est une question intéressante ça.


 C'est vrai que ça fait bizarre après les questions de cooper et Anderson  ::ninja::

----------


## cooperman

Bon j'ai une question constructive, un gros hit comme GTA V, le test il est fait sur une longue période ou en général une journée suffit, pause pipi compris ?

Et peut il y avoir un contre-test, voire un contre contre test, ou ça suffit.
donnez moi votre procédure, mais seulement dans la vision général.
Merci.

----------


## Zohan

Mais où est-ce qu'il va les chercher? Je crois que je préférais encore Kenshironeo.

----------


## cooperman

> Mais où est-ce qu'il va les chercher? Je crois que je préférais encore Kenshironeo.


C'est simple et instructif comme question !!!!! , kenshironeo , c'est ken le survivant ça ::o: 

Que vient faire un personnage de manga la dedans ? ::O:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Quand vous êtes obligés de fermer vos bureaux pour une décoopermanisation, la journée est-elle prise sur les RTT?

----------


## Guy Moquette

@LaVaBo et Koma : pour les séries épisodiques, on a effectivement choisi de changer l'approche : tester le premier épisode pour prendre la température et ensuite, attendre le dernier pour faire une critique complète.
Pour la décoopermanisation, ça me paraît être une tâche suffisamment ingrate pour la confier à un futur stagiaire...

----------


## PrinceGITS

C'est pas mal, mais peut être que des "en cours" rapide (long comme un news max) sur les épisodes suivant avant le dernier pourraient être sympa. On aurait une orientation sur le devenir de la série.
Par exemple, je trouve que Life is strange se bonifie avec les épisodes.

A moins que le syndrome Soldnër ne soit encore trop récent pour la rédac.  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Testerez vous Legends of Eisenwald ?

----------


## cooperman

Idée : pourquoi ne pas faire faire l'édito du mag par des gens comme moi ? On l'appelerait l"'édito des palmipèdes"

Bien sur vous pourriez le corriger, pensez y un peu quand même.
a+

----------


## Lt Anderson

Tu veux dire convertir Canard PC en ESAT?

----------


## cooperman

> Tu veux dire convertir Canard PC en ESAT?


C'est quoi ESAT ? ::O:

----------


## Nirm

> Idée : pourquoi ne pas faire faire l'édito du mag par des gens comme moi ? On l'appelerait l"'édito des palmipèdes"
> 
> Bien sur vous pourriez le corriger, pensez y un peu quand même.
> a+


 Ils doivent déjà avoir le quota d'employés COTOREP.  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

:^_^:

----------


## cooperman

::O:   ::(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est quoi ESAT ?


Entrepise et Service d'Aide par le Travail.

----------


## cooperman

Ha, les C.A.T comme on disaient avant !

Une rédaction aprés quelques temps, ça doit être un ESAT ou une maison de retraite anticipé, voire dans le pire des cas un C.J.D ! (centre pour journalistes défaillant).

----------


## Haraban

Et sinon on peut poser des questions ici ou c'est devenue le dévidoir des latrines à cooperman?

----------


## Nirm

> (centre pour journalistes défaillant).


Le centre le sera toujours moins que les forumeurs.  :;):

----------


## Bah

Dites, quand en dernière page de votre mag vous voyez sur une pub pleine page une aussi jolie faute d'orthographe en accroche que celle du numéro actuel ("Reignez" que j'avais d'abord lu "Peignez" vu la typo bien pourrie).

1° Ca vous fait marrer ?
2° Vous vous dites que vous auriez quand même pu les avertir ou vous avez aucun regard là dessus?

----------


## ducon

Oui, la même.  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ils pensaient sans doute leurs lecteurs trop intelligents pour s'attarder sur une vulgaire publicité.




 ::trollface::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ils pensaient sans doute leurs lecteurs trop intelligents pour s'attarder sur une vulgaire publicité.


Alors que sur une publicité vulgaire....

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est nouveau ces façons de constituer une mailing list par les adresses e-mail du forum pour nous envoyer des infos sur les magazines dont on peut ne rien avoir à carrer ?
La prochaine c'est quoi ? Une demande d'envoi d'argent à Abidjan pour débloquer un héritage princier qui nous reviendrait ? 

 ::(:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Autant la première fois, pour filer un PDF, ok, why not, mais là, en effet, je vois pas comment vous pouvez considérer ça autrement que comme du spam...

----------


## Anonyme32145

Vous auriez pas coché cette case lors de l'inscription ?




> Accepter les emails envoyés par les administrateurs
> De temps en temps, les administrateurs de ce forum peuvent souhaiter vous envoyer des emails. Si vous ne souhaitez pas recevoir ces emails, désactivez cette option.

----------


## Anonyme871

Nan c'est bien une mailling list puisqu'on peut s'en désinscrire. Se desinscrire d'un truc auquel je ne m'étais pas inscrit,  original... En tout cas le procédé est très limite.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est nouveau ces façons de constituer une mailing list par les adresses e-mail du forum pour nous envoyer des infos sur les magazines dont on peut ne rien avoir à carrer ?
> La prochaine c'est quoi ? Une demande d'envoi d'argent à Abidjan pour débloquer un héritage princier qui nous reviendrait ?


C'est vrai qu'ils nous spamment de messages.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est vrai qu'ils nous spamment de messages.


Sous prétexte que c'est un seul mail envoyé, on devrait ignorer l'utilisation non autorisée de nos données personnelles ?

La quantité n'a rien à voir là dedans. Ce genre de pratique ne devrait pas être acceptée.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Nan c'est bien une mailling list puisqu'on peut s'en désinscrire. Se desinscrire d'un truc auquel je ne m'étais pas inscrit,  original... En tout cas le procédé est très limite.


original, limite, non. Le vrai terme est illégal.
https://cnil.epticahosting.com/selfc...1DD44FDB?id=92

Avoir un fichier d'adresses e-mail sur le forum ne donne aucun droit à Presse Non-Stop à les réutiliser à des fins publicitaires.

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est vrai ça quoi, et après ils vont faire quoi ? 
Venir violer nos chats, pisser sur nos réserves de crackers, chanter la marseillaise sur nos balcons ?

Non, en effet, il faut que cette folie s'en arrête là avant que tout ça prenne une tournure encore plus inconsidérée.
Je propose d'écrire personnellement à Manuel Valls. Pour commencer.

----------


## Zepolak

Dites les gars, le principe du topic, c'est que c'est le topic où les gens viennent poster des questions à la Rédaction.

Du coup, répondre à la place de la Rédaction, surtout avec des réponses assez extrêmes et/ou méprisantes, ça ne me paraît vraiment pas la bonne attitude, surtout sur un sujet aussi sensible.

----------


## Alab

Du coup ma question c'est : est ce que c'est vraiment tous les inscrits du forum qui ont reçu ce mail ou bien la plupart des utilisateurs du forum ayant du rentrer à un moment donné leur adresse mail pour des pdf gratuits/questionnaire/autre truc de presse non stop ?  ::siffle:: 

(Ah oui en fait c'est marqué en bas du mail, my bad, enfin bon ça m'étonne pas non plus qu'en s'inscrivant sur le forum d'un produit/marque on reçoive des mails liés à ça.)

----------


## cooperman

euh, vous avez caché mon pseudo dans le dernier numéro ???

----------


## Maximelene

> ça m'étonne pas non plus qu'en s'inscrivant sur le forum d'un produit/marque on reçoive des mails liés à ça.


Sauf que, pour citer la CNIL (par le biais de Pancho Villa) :




> *Démarchage par mail : les sociétés et associations doivent-elles avoir mon accord ?*
> *Oui.*
> 
> Votre accord préalable est nécessaire avant toute réception de courriers électroniques publicitaires.
> 
> Il y a quelques exceptions à cette règle :
> le message publicitaire est envoyé sur votre adresse électronique professionnelle et il est en rapport avec votre profession ; 
> le message provient d'une société dont vous êtes déjà client et concerne des produits ou services similaires à ceux que vous avez déjà achetés ; 
> le message provient d'un organisme caritatif. 
> Dans ces 3 cas, l'organisme ou la société doit vous avoir informé au préalable de cette utilisation de votre adresse électronique et vous avoir permis de vous y opposer.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Accepter les emails envoyés par les administrateurs
> De temps en temps, les administrateurs de ce forum peuvent souhaiter vous envoyer des emails. Si vous ne souhaitez pas recevoir ces emails, désactivez cette option.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Oui, mais c'est une liste gérée à part. Rien à voir avec cette option.

----------


## soocrian

C'est vraiment gueuler pour gueuler, vous êtes ridicules  ::|:

----------


## Anonyme871

CPC est pas le dernier pour faire la leçon sur ce genre de pratiques, pas étonnant que ça hérisse le poil.

----------


## Yuccaman

Et leur silence sur le sujet en dit long. 


C'EST UNE SANDALE !!!!!!

----------


## Flad

> C'EST UNE SANDALE !!!!!!


C'est de saison !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et leur silence sur le sujet en dit long. 
> 
> 
> C'EST UNE SANDALE !!!!!!


ackboo avait répondu sur la désinscription mais pas sur l'origine de la liste de mailing.



> Tu peux cliquer sur désinscription sans problème. C'est moi qui gère la liste d'envoi et nous n'utilisons pas ce genre de technique de voyous pour valider des adresses email en douce et ensuite pourrir l'utilisateur. Parole d'honneur, juré sur la tête de ma reum.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dites, quand en dernière page de votre mag vous voyez sur une pub pleine page une aussi jolie faute d'orthographe en accroche que celle du numéro actuel ("Reignez" que j'avais d'abord lu "Peignez" vu la typo bien pourrie).
> 
> 1° Ca vous fait marrer ?
> 2° Vous vous dites que vous auriez quand même pu les avertir ou vous avez aucun regard là dessus?


On reçoit la page de l'annonceur telle quelle, normalement on vérifie juste qu'il n'y a pas en plein milieu un sexe gammé ou une croix turgescente. Si on se rend compte qu'il y a un soucis, on conseille à l'annonceur de changer (c'est déjà arrivé pour des pubs TROP moches), mais normalement ce n'est pas de notre responsabilité de vérifier l'orthographe: c'est sa page. Du coup, là, on l'a vu trop tard.

---------- Post added at 10h32 ---------- Previous post was at 10h19 ----------

Sinon, pour le mailing: les adresses email d'inscription sur le forum ne sont pas vendues ni utilisée commercialement à l'extérieur d'une autre façon (profilage etc.), en revanche vous pouvez recevoir sporadiquement de la communication de notre part sous la forme d'une newsletter pour des nouvelles concernant directement Canard PC. On a dû le faire quatre fois en 6 mois. La prochaine sera certainement pour annoncer le lancement (enfin) de la nouvelle boutique.
L'architecture de notre site étant toute pétée, on est obligé de gérer la liste de diffusion séparément donc c'est via le lien sur le mail que vous pouvez indiquer votre refus de recevoir nos courriers (on s'en occupe nous même, vos choix seront respectés et définitifs, sans validation chelou d'email pour réutilisation ou je ne sais quoi). On gérera ça mieux dès qu'on aura reconstruit un site digne de ce nom.
En tout état de cause, il s'agit d'une dizaine de courriers par an au max.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Question bête, mais si on s'est désinscrit, on se réinscrit comment ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Sans doute en cliquant sur "Mettre à jour vos préférences".

----------


## Bah

> On reçoit la page de l'annonceur telle quelle, normalement on vérifie juste qu'il n'y a pas en plein milieu un sexe gammé ou une croix turgescente. Si on se rend compte qu'il y a un soucis, on conseille à l'annonceur de changer (c'est déjà arrivé pour des pubs TROP moches), mais normalement ce n'est pas de notre responsabilité de vérifier l'orthographe: c'est sa page. Du coup, là, on l'a vu trop tard..


Ok merci ! Intéressant, je savais pas à quel point vous aviez une vision sur ça. Mais effectivement ça paraît logique que vous ayez un droit de regard avant de mettre n'importe quoi. Par contre vu la qualité moyenne des pubs de matos gameurz, tu envoies du rêve en parlant de pub TROP moche  :Bave:

----------


## Cheshire

> Par contre vu la qualité moyenne des pubs de matos gameurz, tu envoies du rêve en parlant de pub TROP moche


Ça me rappelle la pub "Estime machines - Le respect de soi a un prix" il y a quelques numéros avec un type en train de manger une pizza... Au début j'avais même pas fait gaffe que c'était une fausse pub, elle ressemblait juste aux pubs matos habituelles  ::P:

----------


## Azmodan

Personnellement je ne suis toujours pas remis de "William Surin"  :^_^:

----------


## Mastaba

A propos des mails, y a moyen de changer l'adresse de son compte?

----------


## Lt Anderson

Des esclaves vous servent-ils des café frappés par ces fortes chaleurs?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Des esclaves vous servent-ils des café frappés par ces fortes chaleurs?





> Les bureaux de CPC sont-ils climatisés?





> Y-a-t-il un marchand de glace dans la rue de CPC?

----------


## znokiss

Répondre par une image, passe encore. Mais lui mettre une phrase en anglais... là je te trouve un peu dur avec Anderson, Julizn.

----------


## Anonyme32145

:Iamregretingmyselftruly:

----------


## soocrian

Au moins il n'a pas posté un gif de Martin Freeman  ::ninja::

----------


## Lt Anderson

Pourriez-vous intégrer le petit julizn dans votre équipe dans le cadre d'un programme de réinsertion sociale par le travail?



Attention, du fait de son régime alimentaire particulier, il produit beaucoup de méthane.

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce que Miss Katonic est capable d'écorcher les prénoms d'Hurlevent Pétomane Lovecraft ? Combien ça lui coûte de santé mentale ?

----------


## cooperman

Avant le test du d'un jeux trés attendu ou vous savez que ce sera un calvaire ce test, vous avez un rituel ?

du simple allumage de bougie, au sacrifice d'un chat sur l'imprimante, voire pire ?
a+

----------


## ducon

Le sacrifice d’un cooperman sur l’autel du permaban, peut-être ?

----------


## cooperman

> Le sacrifice d’un cooperman sur l’autel du permaban, peut-être ?


 :^_^:

----------


## Xchroumfph

On pourrait renommer ce topic en "Topic des groupies en manque d'attention" afin que je puisse m'en désabonner sans remords ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ca dépend.


T'as posté parce que t'es en manque d'attention ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Max_well

Vous ferez partie du portail d'abonnement La Presse Libre ?
Est-ce que la nouvelle boutique s'en inspire ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Ca dépend.
> 
> 
> T'as posté parce que t'es en manque d'attention ?


En tout cas, ça a eu l'effet escompté.  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

A quand un abonnement combiné papier/numérique ?
J'adore lire Canard PC en version papier. Mais ça commence à prendre beaucoup de place de garder tous mes CPC.
Avec un abonnement combiné, je peux garder le plaisir de lire sur du papier et conserver mes CPC sans prendre de la place.

----------


## Casque Noir

surement pour bientôt. Ca ne dépend pas que de nous.

----------


## Flad

> surement pour bientôt. Ca ne dépend pas que de nous.


 :haha:  Casque il a pas changé sa localisation, son jeu de mot tombe à l'eau !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> surement pour bientôt. Ca ne dépend pas que de nous.


Vivement.

----------


## Koma

https://twitter.com/Steam_Spy/status/626041082384658432

Le développeur de Steam Spy sera à la Gamescom, ça serait pas l'idéal pour le chopper et faire un article ou une ITW sur son oeuvre ?

----------


## kikoro

Elle est où la peluche à l'effigie de canard pc ?
L'abonnement pour les pauvres étudiants?
Et l’application pour le forum.  ::P:

----------


## Zebb

Qui va à la Gamescom ? Et quels comptes Twitter peut-on regarder pour suivre ça au jour le jour (le CanardPCRedac semble deserté) ?

----------


## Jul Marston

Un abo pour les gens au RSA, c'est dans les tuyaux ? Parce que bon, y a pas que les étudiants dans la vie, y a aussi les cassos bon sang !

et sinon, question HS estival (enfin, disons pour la rentrée), du nouveau ?

----------


## Morbo

Si vous aviez le droit à 3 meurtres secrets, comme le président, vous choisiriez qui? ( question difficile )

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Si vous aviez le droit à 3 meurtres secrets, comme le président, vous choisiriez qui? ( question difficile )


En même temps s'ils sont secrets tes meurtres là, ben t'es pas prêt ni de savoir qui c'est ni d'en entendre parler !
 ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> Si vous aviez le droit à 3 meurtres secrets, comme le président, vous choisiriez qui? ( question difficile )


Ça sera toi, cooperman et Lt Anderson. Et tous les autres idiots qui posent des questions inutiles ici (y compris ma personne puisqu'à cet instant précis je fais moi aussi du HS).

----------


## Morbo

Premier message posté ici pour déconner et on demande déjà ma mise à mort, mon petit coeur est tout ému par cet accueil  ::P: 

Sinon est-ce que Sieur Couly nous livrera prochainement la suite des aventures de Mario? Je trépigne d'impatience à l'idée de suivre de nouveau ses péripéties.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Qui va à la Gamescom ? Et quels comptes Twitter peut-on regarder pour suivre ça au jour le jour (le CanardPCRedac semble deserté) ?


Sébum y est, mais bon, suivre son compte twitter n'est pas forcément pour l'amour des jeux vidéos  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le premier septembre c'est hyper loin ; comptez-vous nous écrire quelques news sur la Gamescon 

Spoiler Alert! 


 et XCom 2

 pour nous faire patienter ?

:rabotforever:

----------


## Koma

Généralement c'est le numéro de la rentrée qui traite de la Gamescom.

3 semaines c'est pas si loin que ça.

----------


## Haraban

Salut, j'ai une petite question un peu ouverte, pas nécessairement que pour la rédac' :  est-ce qu'une âme généreuse se souvient du numéro de CPC hardware dans lequel un comparatif des NAS était proposé? Impossible de le retrouver...

----------


## Azerty

> Salut, j'ai une petite question un peu ouverte, pas nécessairement que pour la rédac' :  est-ce qu'une âme généreuse se souvient du numéro de CPC hardware dans lequel un comparatif des NAS était proposé? Impossible de le retrouver...


Le n°24. Gros dossier à partir de la page 50.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Ça sera toi, cooperman et Lt Anderson. Et tous les autres idiots qui posent des questions inutiles ici (y compris ma personne puisqu'à cet instant précis je fais moi aussi du HS).


What?

----------


## Haraban

Merci Azerty.

----------


## Harvester

Bonjour les gens,

J'ai farfouillé dans CPC, CPC Hardware et Humanoïde et je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question, donc je viens la poser ici : vous souvenez-vous dans quel numéro d'un de ces trois magazines il y avait un petit test d'une super station météo (pas celle du dernier CPC Hardware)? Elle ferait un cadeau idéal pour mes parents, sauf que je ne retrouve pas la référence.

Voilà, c'était ma question existentielle du jour... Merci d'avance les canards !

----------


## Anonyme32145

Je pense pas que la redac ait la réponse à cette question...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Merde, erreur de topic, sorry.

----------


## Harvester

> Je pense pas que la redac ait la réponse à cette question...


C'était plus pour les lecteurs en fait, je sais pas où poster ça  ::ninja::

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

> C'était plus pour les lecteurs en fait, je sais pas où poster ça


Julizn faisait référence à un post que j'ai delete, car je me suis trompé de topic  ::):

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ah ben voilà, forcément, si les gens commencent à se tromper de topic... Et pourquoi pas flooder tant qu'on y est hmm ?  :tired:

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Pourquoi n'y a t'il plus de programmation, cette année, svp ?
 ::blink:: 
 ::cry:: 
Merci.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sinon est-ce que Sieur Couly nous livrera prochainement la suite des aventures de Mario? Je trépigne d'impatience à l'idée de suivre de nouveau ses péripéties.


Yep, à partir du 1er octobre.

----------


## cooperman

Faites un calendrier genre "les dieux du stade", vous êtes pas tous trop laids quand même !?

si c'est le cas faites le avec un masque, gardez l'idée au chaud.
a+

----------


## alx

On en voit deja bien trop sur la webcam de la rédac, et puis ça ferait concurrence déloyale avec les chiots et chatons des calendriers de la poste.

----------


## archer hawke

Pourquoi les articles de la gamescom ne sont pas signé?  Je trouve ça dommage.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Pourquoi les articles de la gamescom ne sont pas signé?  Je trouve ça dommage.


La question revient à chaque salon. Une vieille tradition paraît-il (les articles non-signées et la question qui va avec).

----------


## Yshuya

Je déteste les articles non signées personnellement.

J'aime bien savoir qui je lis avant de lire l'article.

----------


## znokiss

...histoire d'avoir un préjugé avant même de commencer la lecture ?

----------


## johnclaude

Moi j'aime bien que les articles soient signés, à la fin pourquoi pas. Exemple le papier sur le jeu trucmuche siege avec l'histoire sur les vieilles, j'aurais bien aimé savoir de qui il était je l'ai trouvé excellent.
Après si t'es dans le genre à avoir des préjugés sur qui écrit des articles sur des jeux vidéos dans un magazine spécialisé, je pense que tu prends le sujet trop à cœur.

----------


## znokiss

> Après si t'es dans le genre à avoir des préjugés sur qui écrit des articles sur des jeux vidéos dans un magazine spécialisé, je pense que tu prends le sujet trop à cœur.


C'est pas spécialement mon cas.
J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais y'en a eu des belles sur les beaux articles de l'époque Boulon où entre les fanboys "il a tout compris fermez vos gueules" et les haterz "encore un test enflammé et trop subjectif du sieur Boulon", y'en avait quelques uns qui prenaient le sujet trop à coeur.

----------


## Yshuya

> ...histoire d'avoir un préjugé avant même de commencer la lecture ?



Tu peux le voir comme un préjugé. Moi cela me permet de connaitre ma position par rapport à l'auteur en terme de subjectivité et d'objectivité.

----------


## MacadamMassacre

> y'en avait quelques uns qui prenaient le sujet trop hacker.


Black Hat Mag existe encore ?  ::wacko::

----------


## cooperman

Il y aura un HS exclu sur les casques virtuels et leurs jeux en 2016, un peu comme le HS stratégie ou mods.
a+


Canardpc dans le top 10, c'est extra !!

http://korben.info/top-10-des-sites-...-francais.html

----------


## johnclaude

> C'est pas spécialement mon cas.
> J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais y'en a eu des belles sur les beaux articles de l'époque Boulon où entre les fanboys "il a tout compris fermez vos gueules" et les haterz "encore un test enflammé et trop subjectif du sieur Boulon", y'en avait quelques uns qui prenaient le sujet trop à coeur.


Je lis toujours le nom de l'auteur après avoir lu le papier, mais je sais que je n'accrochais pas avec le style de Boulon, qui était assez particulier, et je le reconnaissais très souvent avoir de lire son pseudo.
J'ai un peu le même genre de facilité pour reconnaître ackboo, quand il est enthousiaste sur un titre il me file toujours une furieuse envie de l'acheter (le titre, pas ackboo). C'est le seul qui a une telle facilité à me communiquer son enthousiasme.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> il me file toujours une furieuse envie de l'acheter (le titre, pas ackboo).


L'inverse est tout aussi tentant.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooperman

> L'inverse est tout aussi tentant.


ca veut dire quoi ça ??  ::blink::

----------


## Teocali

> ca veut dire quoi ça ??


Qu'un ackboo empaillé accroché au mur, ça embellit tout de suite un salon...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je lis toujours le nom de l'auteur après avoir lu le papier, mais je sais que je n'accrochais pas avec le style de Boulon, qui était assez particulier, et je le reconnaissais très souvent avoir de lire son pseudo.
> J'ai un peu le même genre de facilité pour reconnaître ackboo, quand il est enthousiaste sur un titre il me file toujours une furieuse envie de l'acheter (le titre, pas ackboo). C'est le seul qui a une telle facilité à me communiquer son enthousiasme.


ackboo c'est facile, tu cherche le mot "juste" comme dans "c'est juste super", tu sais que c'est lui  ::): .

----------


## cooperman

Vous savez ce que sont devenus tous ceux qui ont collaborés au magazines depuis 2003 ?

Il y a des transfert entre journalistes comme aux foot dans le milieu jeux videos ?
Merci a+

----------


## JazzMano

Bonjour,

Dans un Canard PC de cette année (il me semble), il a été fait mention d'un jeu en cours de développement dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom mais qui m'avait intrigué, voici ce dont je me souviens :

Genre : Space station 13 (le jeu) / simulation de base spatial en FPS

Jeu en multi ou les joueurs se retrouvent dans une base spatiale dont ils doivent prendre soin, ils ont la possibilité de réparer/démonter beaucoup de choses (porte d'accès, panneau d'électricité etc..). Le but du jeu est de survivre/prendre soin de la base jusqu'à ce que le traitre (évidemment) qui se trouve parmi eux soit démasqué ou tué.

L'article faisait notamment mention de la possibilité pour le traitre (les autres joueurs aussi d'ailleurs) de lancer un appel à un technicien pour réparer quelque chose dans une salle et une fois le tech rentré dans la salle, le traitre peut l'enfermer et ouvrir un sas vers le vide.

Quelqu'un se souvient du nom de ce jeu ? (pas encore sortie à ma connaissance)

----------


## Netsabes

Centration ? (mais c'est mal parti : https://centrationgame.com/ )

----------


## JazzMano

Ouep ça à l'air d'être ce jeu merci !

----------


## Jul Marston

Une couverture "plaquée roc" ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Presque.

----------


## ducon

Restitution organisée de connaissances ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suppose que la petite ligne sous l'édito est tout à fait sérieuse ? On connait ce monsieur ou une partie de son travail ?

----------


## Jul Marston

Il a le même nom qu'un des rédacteurs
Certes, Martin n'est pas le nom d'un unique âne, mais pour le coup, je pense à un toutéliage

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Presque.


Je ne fais que détourner ce que j'ai vu sur FB, je n'ai pas le génie canardesque qui m'aurait fait pensé à ce Jul-de-mot

----------


## trex

Salut,
Dans une époque pas si lointaine que ça, je trainais dans les rayons presse, colonne Jeux vidéos, des super-marchés pendant que mes parents faisaient les courses.
Depuis je jettes toujours un œil aux différents magazines jeux vidéos lors des courses.
J'ai noté une transformation ces derniers mois.
 Alors qu'on était arrivé à un point stable depuis de longue années à la quasi extinction de ce type de magazine (il n'y avait guère plus que Jeux Vidéo Magazine dans les kiosques), j'ai vue doucement mais surement le retour d'anciennes gloires (Gen4, Alllo quoi !), la prolifération de nouveaux venus (The Game, ...). Mais par contre toujours 0 Canard PC ou Canard hardware dans les presses de super-marché ......

En parallèle Canard PC nous raconte la lente et inexorable chute de l'ancien empire du "web-ludomédia".

Ok. 

Ma question ?

A oui :
A quand un post, un article au coin du Jeu, un dossier, un *HORS SERIE* ! sur le sujet ?

Merci.  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah ben c'est pas de bol, mais moi je trouve souvent CPC au Carrouf du coin...

----------


## johnclaude

Je suis abonné (du coup j'attends en général le nouveau numéro entre 3 jours et une semaine après la date de parution), mais je le trouve en supermarché vers chez moi.
Par contre, le retour de gen4? J'avoue c'est le premier magazine à propos de jeux vidéo sur pc que j'ai acheté (avec le jeu "Dark earth" offert à l'époque, je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier. Ah ça ne nous rajeunit pas.



> Vous savez ce que sont devenus tous ceux qui ont collaborés au magazines depuis 2003 ?
> 
> Il y a des transfert entre journalistes comme aux foot dans le milieu jeux videos ?
> Merci a+


Aucune réponse n'a été donnée, et pour cause. La vérité est farouchement camouflée, car ces braves gens ont été

----------


## fseb59

Salut,

Quelqu'un sait quand sort le prochain CPC Hardware car il aurait déjà du sortir ::blink::

----------


## olih

> Salut,
> 
> Quelqu'un sait quand sort le prochain CPC Hardware car il aurait déjà du sortir

----------


## DeadFish

Est-ce que vendre la version numérique à l'article est envisageable ? Si non, pourquoi ?

----------


## Cheshire

Pourra-t-on avoir dans un futur CPC un Plume Pudding Mytholojeux sur les coffres ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pourra-t-on avoir dans un futur CPC un Plume Pudding Mytholojeux sur les coffres ?


Ah oui tiens, pourquoi pas.

----------


## cooperman

En parlant de genération4 plus haut, qui surclassait joystick a l'époque pour moi, canardpc est son fils spirituel.
D'ailleurs, gen4 avait dans son mag pendant une période, un mini mag : oxygen.

sur la bd, la littérature, le cinéma, vous devriez reprendre ce concept.
stéphane lavoisard, didier latil etc.. vous avez peut être des posters d'eux dans vos W.C !!
a+

----------


## Mastaba

Ils ont déjà le Teignard.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> En parlant de genération4 plus haut, qui surclassait joystick a l'époque pour moi, canardpc est son fils spirituel.

----------


## Monsieur Chat



----------


## Orhin

Quelle idée aussi d'avoir ajouté un encart console.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je vous le jure, un jour je vais le frapper.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Pour les idées de Mytholojeux, il y a d'autres thèmes sympa :
- les chats
- les motards
- les standards de couleurs de sort de magie

----------


## TiNitro

> Je vous le jure, un jour je vais le frapper.


"en mode gitan ?"  ::trollface::

----------


## cooperman

> "en mode gitan ?"


Mais qui ??:  ::blink:: 

Pendant une seconde mon instinct a répondu : TOI, mais seulement pendant une seconde, après ma confiance naturelle en mon prochain est revenu  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Mais qui ??: 
> 
> Pendant une seconde mon instinct a répondu : TOI, mais seulement pendant une seconde, après ma confiance naturelle en mon prochain est revenu


Elle aurait pas du.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Cooperman, je vais te le dire pour la toute dernière fois : poste moins et poste mieux.

----------


## SeanRon

> En parlant de genération4 plus haut, qui surclassait joystick a l'époque pour moi, canardpc est son fils spirituel.


autant pour l'approche des jeux que du harware, si CPC devait avoir un papa, ça serai Tilt (dont je ne comprenais pas toutes les références sexuelles du haut de mes 8 ans à l'époque, alors que j'arrivais parfaitement à programmer le jeu du mois et démonter mon Amstrad. Oui je portait aussi de grosses lunettes  :<_<: )

Même les couv' sont dans le même esprit, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire  ::ninja::

----------


## Cheshire

> Ah oui tiens, pourquoi pas.


 ::lol::  C'est finalement assez bizarre de voir les coffres, meubles assez rares IRL, devenir un lieu commun du loot mode "ouvre-moi, j'ai une surprise pour toi !" dans les jeux vidéos...

----------


## Bah

> C'est finalement assez bizarre de voir les coffres, meubles assez rares IRL, devenir un lieu commun du loot mode "ouvre-moi, j'ai une surprise pour toi !" dans les jeux vidéos...


C'est probablement justement parce que c'est rare en vrai que ça sert bien en JV. Ca permet de dire : "Regarde je suis spécial, je suis pas une simple armoire, j'ai forcément un contenu intéressant". Ca et l'imaginaire pirate/fantasy/espionnage/cambrioleurs.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je ne vois pas de curiosité dans l'emploi des coffres. C'est le meuble fait pour enfermer des trucs de valeur avec une ou plusieurs serrure(s) vaguement sécuritaire. Les armoires, commodes ou bureaux sécurisés sont largement moins employés, IRL comme dans les jeux vidéos.
Et pour stocker de la valeur, il n'y a pas de banque sans salle des coffres, de guichet sans coffre-fort. Il y a aussi le poisson coffre donc l'intérieur est très recherché par les gourmets d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Le coffre : contenant ou simple contenu?
Vous avez une heure.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est finalement assez bizarre de voir les coffres, meubles assez rares IRL, devenir un lieu commun du loot mode "ouvre-moi, j'ai une surprise pour toi !" dans les jeux vidéos...


Coffre = trésor.
Rien de compliqué ni même d'étonnant dans le choix du "meuble".

- - - Mise à jour - - -



> Le coffre : contenant ou simple contenu?
> Vous avez une heure.



Un coffre dans un coffre, le rêve  :Bave:

----------


## Cheshire

> Je ne vois pas de curiosité dans l'emploi des coffres. C'est le meuble fait pour enfermer des trucs de valeur avec une ou plusieurs serrure(s) vaguement sécuritaire. Les armoires, commodes ou bureaux sécurisés sont largement moins employés, IRL comme dans les jeux vidéos.
> Et pour stocker de la valeur, il n'y a pas de banque sans salle des coffres, de guichet sans coffre-fort. Il y a aussi le poisson coffre donc l'intérieur est très recherché par les gourmets d'ailleurs.


Honnêtement, qui enferme des choses de valeur aujourd'hui dans des coffres ? Je ne parle pas des coffre-forts qui ne ressemblent pas du tout aux coffres classiques de jeux vidéos ; si je voulais sécuriser des choses de valeur, un coffre est le dernier endroit où je les mettrais justement parce que ce genre ce coffre hurle "je contiens des trucs précieux, ouvrez-moi !"...
Les coffres sont rarement verrouillés d'ailleurs dans les jeux vidéos, c'est bien le signe qu'ils n'ont pas une fonction sécuritaire, mais plutôt d'avertissement qu'il y a là quelque chose de précieux, à la limite de masquage de récompense (façon paquet surprise : on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans, on va peut-être trimer pour arriver jusqu'à lui et avoir la gratification non seulement d'obtenir ce qu'il y a dedans, mais aussi de découvrir ce qu'il y a dedans).
Cela dit, Bah doit avoir raison aussi avec la référence à l'imaginaire, notamment pirate/fantasy (et encore, est-ce que le mème du coffre en fantasy ne provient pas quelque part de l'image du coffre de pièces d'or du pirate ?).

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens je viens de penser à un autre sujet pour mytholojeux : le mutisme du personnage incarné par le joueur !

----------


## Max_well

> Tiens je viens de penser à un autre sujet pour mytholojeux : le mutisme du personnage incarné par le joueur !


Deux pages de photos de Gordon.  ::trollface:: 


Pour les coffres, il faut parler des mimics de l'extension Tina de Borderlands 2. Je me rappelle toujours de ma crise cardiaque suite à la "decouverte" d'une mimic par ma copine.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Tiens je viens de penser à un autre sujet pour mytholojeux : le mutisme du personnage incarné par le joueur !


Tu crois que personne ne te vois venir avec ton avatar toi ?  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les coffres, il faut parler des mimics de l'extension Tina de Borderlands 2. Je me rappelle toujours de ma crise cardiaque suite à la "decouverte" d'une mimic par ma copine.


Je ne connais pas ce jeu mais dans le genre, je crois que la première mimic de Dark Souls, dans la forteresse de Sen, est un souvenir gravé au fer rouge dans la mémoire de nombreux joueurs.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Tu crois que personne ne te vois venir avec ton avatar toi ?


Il y a aussi Gordon Freeman (cf post de Max_well) et la plupart des héros de FPS, les joueurs de GTA online (R* joue d'ailleurs sur ce mutisme dans les cinématiques des braquages) et sûrement d'autres dont je ne me rappelle pas.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Tiens je viens de penser à un autre sujet pour mytholojeux : le mutisme du personnage incarné par le joueur !


On peut faire un dossier au moins aussi épais avec les personnages à qui on aurait aimé faire fermer leur gueule.

Ouais c'est toi que je regarde Northburgh. Tu me dis bonjour, merci et au revoir alors que je commerce avec toi six fois par minute pendant des heures.

----------


## Cheshire

> On peut faire un dossier au moins aussi épais avec les personnages à qui on aurait aimé faire fermer leur gueule.
> 
> Ouais c'est toi que je regarde Northburgh. Tu me dis bonjour, merci et au revoir alors que je commerce avec toi six fois par minute pendant des heures.








OK, ce sont plutôt des sidekicks que les personnages principaux.

----------


## Max_well

> Je ne connais pas ce jeu mais dans le genre, je crois que la première mimic de Dark Souls, dans la forteresse de Sen, est un souvenir gravé au fer rouge dans la mémoire de nombreux joueurs.


Y'en a une un peu plus impressionnante que l'autre, surtout en prenant en compte la différence First Person/Third Person :

----------


## Xchroumfph

Je poursuis un poil le HS :
Dans Dark Souls, 

Spoiler Alert! 


tu tombes sur la 1ère mimic après un passage extrêmement exigeant, qui demande de nombreux essais. Il y a de grandes chances que la 1ère fois où tu le passes, tu arrives dans cette salle avec ce coffre plutôt stressé. Les codes classiques du JV voudraient à ce moment là que cette fameuse salle soit un lieu paisible (après le passage très difficile). Comme il y a deux coffres qui attendent là, ce sentiment est renforcé. Sauf que l'un des deux coffres est une mimic et te one-shoote sans pitié quand tu tentes de l'ouvrir. Tu imagines la rage. D'autant que rien, jusqu'à présent après plusieurs heures de jeux, n'avait laissé entendre que certains coffres pourraient être piégés. Évidemment, dans Dark Souls, dans ce genre de cas, tu reprends au début. Toutes les mécaniques du jeu, notamment celle qui veut que tu peux récupérer tes âmes alors que tu viens de mourir dans un endroit très difficile d'accès amplifient le sentiment de frustration.
Les autres je sais pas, mais moi perso, j'ai été limite traumatisé par cette expérience et j'ai appris aussitôt à me méfier plus que tout des coffres dans la suite du jeu.

----------


## Frypolar

> Honnêtement, qui enferme des choses de valeur aujourd'hui dans des coffres ? Je ne parle pas des coffre-forts qui ne ressemblent pas du tout aux coffres classiques de jeux vidéos ;


Certes mais le coffre que tu donnes en exemple n’est pas utilisé (ou alors très rarement) dans les jeux se déroulant à une époque moderne. Je ne vois pas trop d’incohérence du coup  :tired:

----------


## Zohan

Vous voulez pas créer le topic des coffres?

----------


## cooperman

Haha  ::lol::  , la preuve qu'il ny a pas que moi qui dis des "ânneries"

mais je dis rien, car dans les droits du canard :

article 1 : Tout canard a le droit d'ouvrir son bec

a+  ::):

----------


## Akodo

> Je poursuis un poil le HS :
> Dans Dark Souls, 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> tu tombes sur la 1ère mimic après un passage extrêmement exigeant, qui demande de nombreux essais. Il y a de grandes chances que la 1ère fois où tu le passes, tu arrives dans cette salle avec ce coffre plutôt stressé. Les codes classiques du JV voudraient à ce moment là que cette fameuse salle soit un lieu paisible (après le passage très difficile). Comme il y a deux coffres qui attendent là, ce sentiment est renforcé. Sauf que l'un des deux coffres est une mimic et te one-shoote sans pitié quand tu tentes de l'ouvrir. Tu imagines la rage. D'autant que rien, jusqu'à présent après plusieurs heures de jeux, n'avait laissé entendre que certains coffres pourraient être piégés. Évidemment, dans Dark Souls, dans ce genre de cas, tu reprends au début. Toutes les mécaniques du jeu, notamment celle qui veut que tu peux récupérer tes âmes alors que tu viens de mourir dans un endroit très difficile d'accès amplifient le sentiment de frustration.
> Les autres je sais pas, mais moi perso, j'ai été limite traumatisé par cette expérience et j'ai appris aussitôt à me méfier plus que tout des coffres dans la suite du jeu.


Copain de traumatisme. Sans compter que le montre est hyper dérangeant, exorciste-style. Pour moi c'est l'une des meilleures mimic du jeu vidéo, celles du 2 sont encore meilleures. Pas eu l'occasion de fricoter avec celle de Borderlands, mais l'ambiance du jeu n'étant pas la même, je sais pas si ça me ferait autant flipper.

Edit :Suis allé voir sur Youtube tiens, j'avoue que la mimic de Borderlands se débrouille bien.




J'adore la remarque du mec, vers 1.08 "maintenant tu sais ce que ça fait d'ouvrir une mimic dans Dark Souls", la boucle est bouclée.  :^_^:

----------


## Jul Marston

Et quid d'un personnage masculin habillé en fille, qui a le sida et une tête de David Hasselhoff et qui ne parle pas de tout le jeu sauf qu'en fait si, une fois, tout à la fin ?

D'ailleurs, dans le jeu évoqué ci-dessus, les coffres sont ceux que nous avons tous eu (ou presque) de quelque forme que ce soit : le coffre à jouets

----------


## Orhin

> J'adore la remarque du mec, vers 1.08 "maintenant tu sais ce que ça fait d'ouvrir une mimic dans Dark Souls", la boucle est bouclée.


Y'a aussi Legend of Grimrock qui en possède :


Ce n'est pas aussi impressionnant à cause de la rigidité des déplacements, mais la première rencontre fait le même effet que dans DS : personnages low HP suite au combat précédent le coffre => personnages ad patres.

----------


## Cheshire

Pour les discussions sur les coffres et les mimiques -> par là histoire de ne pas noyer le topic des questions à la rédac'

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bonjour !
La question a peut-être déjà été posée et si c'est le cas, je m'en excuse, je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Dans le numéro du 15 Septembre de CPC, sur le dossier Windows 10, en dernière page, nous sont fournis les codes des mises à jour Win7 à désactiver pour la télémétrie ... mais il y a deux fois le code KB3021917. Est-ce un doublon ou une coquille sur l'un d'eux ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mon beauf, grand amateur de jeux de plateaux ET de XCom (ouais, je sais choisir ma belle famille) m'a parlé d'un jeu de plateau XCom. Avez-vous eu l'occasion de poser vos mimines dessus ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

Il est sur mon radar... Mais pas la moindre idée de ce qu'il vaut. Il en dit quoi, ton beauf ?

----------


## Cheshire

J'ai eu de bons échos d'amis qui y ont joué. C'est pas forcément le même "feeling" que le jeu vidéo par contre, il y a des événements à résoudre en temps limité (avec une app support).

----------


## znokiss

Y'a aussi un jeu de plateau Portal qui arrive, mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce que ça vaut.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Avec Cryptozoic c'est pile ou face.

----------


## Bah

> Mon beauf, grand amateur de jeux de plateaux ET de XCom (ouais, je sais choisir ma belle famille) m'a parlé d'un jeu de plateau XCom. Avez-vous eu l'occasion de poser vos mimines dessus ?


T'es allé voir sur le topic des jeux de société ? Moi j'en ai fait 3 parties et je suis mitigé. J'ai trouvé très cool au début et une fois pris le pli je pense qu'il manque quelque chose pour que ce soit vraiment intéressant.

Et comme dit plus haut, ça n'a pas du tout la saveur X-Com.

----------


## Garven

Bonjour !

Avec mon canard N°325 du 1er Octobre 2015 je n'ai pas reçu le ballon de rouge en cadeau...
Je met cela sur le compte d'un facteur quelque peu mutin ! Y a possibilité de m'en renvoyer un s'il vous plait ?

Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit... Vous avez certainement (un étage) un service dédié à ce genre de chose à la rédac'...

Merci par avance !

Bisous.

----------


## Elian

Pourquoi n'a-t-on toujours pas eu droit à un Hors Serie reprenant le meilleur des recettes parues dans CPC avec des bonus ? Mh ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ou sans aller jusqu'au hors-série, un cahier interne qui reprend les recettes ça remplacerait durablement les aventures de Mario  :;): .

----------


## natijah

Je sais maintenant que le dernier Canard PC Hardware en dématérialisé est décalé à la fin du mois: https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status/654955131117678592

Mais pourquoi le Canard PC Hardware ne sort pas aussi rapidement que le Canard PC sur ePresse.fr?
Pourquoi ce silence que cachez-vous?  :tired:

----------


## Cheshire

Vous avez testé/comptez tester Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes ? Rarement vu un jeu avec autant de bonnes reviews, c'est intriguant.

----------


## pipoop

Vous avez pense a faire une section after patch?
Certains jeu nécessitent parfois un patch ou deux( parfois beaucoup de patch) et parfois cela change le jeu.
10 lignes sur tel ou tel jeu après quelques patch voir si il faut réviser la note ou laisser le jeu au placard

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Vous avez testé/comptez tester Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes ? Rarement vu un jeu avec autant de bonnes reviews, c'est intriguant.


C'est en cours.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous avez pense a faire une section after patch?
> Certains jeu nécessitent parfois un patch ou deux( parfois beaucoup de patch) et parfois cela change le jeu.
> 10 lignes sur tel ou tel jeu après quelques patch voir si il faut réviser la note ou laisser le jeu au placard


Selon les cas, on peut en faire une news ou parfois un "on y joue encore" transformé en "on y joue enfin".

----------


## fenlor

> Selon les cas, on peut en faire une news ou parfois un "on y joue encore" transformé en "on y joue enfin".


Ou en profiter pour en parler dans un canard PC HS "rétrospective de l'année" ?

----------


## jeanviens

Vous avez prévu de faire un test de Lego Dimensions ? Histoire de savoir si le solo est aussi pourri que Skylanders et Disney Infinity ou s'il vaut le peine. Parce que vu le prix...

----------


## Ruvon

> Selon les cas, on peut en faire une news ou parfois un "on y joue encore" transformé en "on y joue enfin".


Je comprends l'intention de "noter" (on se comprend) un jeu dans l'état dans lequel il sort mais c'est vrai qu'il serait intéressant de savoir si un jeu prend un gros boost d'intérêt une fois réellement terminé par les dev.

Vu la dynamique de l'industrie, où sortir les jeux pas finis et les patcher ras la gueule pendant des mois (Rome II Total War, c'est toi que je regarde) est devenu la norme, le nombre de produits concernés augmente de façon inquiétante. Du coup une petite rubrique spécifique (1/2  page(s), quelques titres), bien qu'elle demande plus de taf de "veille" et de (re)test que si c'est simplement une occasionnelle info qui passe dans les news, pourrait avoir son intérêt.

Je fais facilement le parallèle avec votre rubrique "en chantier" parce qu'elle correspond au même besoin : donner un avis sur un produit à différents stades de son développement (avant / day one / après).

Tout en conservant les "on y joue encore" ou "on y joue enfin" en fonction de vos envies parce que j'aime bien les lire  ::ninja:: 

Les mods c'est autre chose, si un jeu a besoin de mods de la communauté pour être transcendé ou gommer les défauts de base (coucou Skyrim), je le différencie de l'intention des dev de proposer une expérience.

Question au passage : vous préparez une petite news bien sentie sur l'idée révolutionnaire de Payday 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Vous avez prévu de faire un test de Lego Dimensions ? Histoire de savoir si le solo est aussi pourri que Skylanders et Disney Infinity ou s'il vaut le peine. Parce que vu le prix...


On prévoit un dossier dans le numéro de la mi-décembre avec tous les jouets vidéo dedans.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> On prévoit un dossier dans le numéro de la mi-décembre avec tous les jouets vidéo dedans.


C'est pas un peu tard pour un guide d'achat ?

----------


## Crealkiller

En tant que vendeur je te confirme que non, TOUT LE MONDE vient faire ses course le 23-24. Et nous on se tape des putains d'heure de rab ces jours là.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Rah putain ouais, j'ai fait plusieurs 24 décembre (et 31 aussi, c'est kif kif en fait) en tant que vendeur à la Rnac, ben ... putain, mais putain quoi !!! Content d'avoir changé de métier, maintenant je suis gardien de chats et à l'occasion j'organise des concerts et des projections de flims, ben c'est bien plus satisfaisant même si moins rémunérateur...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pour venir travailler le dimanche comme ça.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> En tant que vendeur je te confirme que non, TOUT LE MONDE vient faire ses course le 23-24. Et nous on se tape des putains d'heure de rab ces jours là.


Le 21 ou le 22 au matin, il y a que ça de vrai. Testé et approuvé depuis des années, quitte à poser 2/3 heures.

----------


## parpaingue

A l'occasion de la sortie sur Steam de Mushihimesama le 5 Novembre, avez-vous prévu de faire un article sur les shmups japonais qui commencent à s'y poser plus ou moins sérieusement ? Je pense aux Crimzon Clover, XIIZeal, Eschatos et compagnie, en plus des doujins style QP Shooting.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Don't feed the Pipo  ::o:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Allez vous tester Chaos Reborn prochainement ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Prévu pour le 328.

----------


## SeanRon

y a-t-il eu, ou y aura t-il un article CPC hardware sur les imprimantes 3D, en particulier les modèles 'tout public' à bas prix, savoir ce que ça vaut ...

----------


## SetaSensei

La suite par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...veut-3e-saison

Merci !

----------

